# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Беседка культработников

## Arnav

Доброго времени суток. уважаемые коллеги! Оказалось. что культработники на нашем дружном форуме имеются и потому появилась необходимость в данном разделе. Предполагается. что здесь мы будем делиться опытом работы в данной сфере, задавать друг другу вопросы и, может быть. находить на них ответы.
Культработник - это не только веселые мероприятия. нельзя до конца определить с точностью - кто же мы - сценаристы, режиссеры, певцы или хореографы. Очень часто все вместе взятое. поэтому мы комфортно чувствуем себя в общении с музыкантами. Да и в Беседке у Ведущих - многие из вас далеко не чужие люди. Так что приглашаю всех к диалогу. пусть ваша работа приносит радость и удовольствие не только посетителям ваших Домов и дворцов культуры. но и вам. 
Надеюсь. что наше с вами общение будет приятным и плодотворным.  :Aga:

----------


## Мелодия

Привет,*Arnav*! Привет всем, кто заглянул на огонек по имени Культура. Здесь можно говорить о печалях и радостях нашей работы. Давать советы по ведению документации и развитию различных ДК. Мы всем будем очень рады!!!  :flower:

----------


## regata

*Arnav*,
*Мелодия*,
поздравляю с открытием :flower: 
Бог в помощь! :Ok:

----------


## jojo

Всем здраствуйте!!!
Очень рад открытию этого раздела, сам работаю директором школы искусств, в культуре уже лет восемь.
Вопросов  к коллегам пока нет, а сам отвечу с удовольствием!!!

----------


## Luminary

Урррра, товарищи!))))

----------


## Mazaykina

*Arnav*,
*Мелодия*,
*regata*,
*jojo*,
*Luminary*,
*С ПОЧИНОМ, РЕБЯТА!!!!*

----------


## Фантом_АС

И я всех приветствую, начнемс обсуждать. Я вот тут сайт рабочий создал он пока не виден,но если набрать   http://sakhfilarmonia.ru можно и посмотреть. Он в стадии разработки(пока)

----------


## Дабл

Всем огроменный привет из Приморья!!!!!!! Зовут меня Евгений. Работаю директором ЦДК в одном из районов. Правда руковожу всего четвёрнтый месяц, но бумажной работы уже наелся вдоволь! Вникаю в бухгалтерию, ремонтирую отопление!!!!!! По образованию режиссёр МП! Хорошо хоть бразды правления принял из рук жены. А она ушла руководить всей районной культурой. В общем дома одни работники культуры!

----------


## maknata

Привет коллегам!:smile:

----------


## Мелодия

ВАУ!!! Как много наших! Сегодня чего-нибудь притащу с работы сюда. Правда, еще не знаю ЧТО  :Oj:

----------


## zizi

Привет всем!:wink: А сельских культработников к себе принимаете?!:biggrin:
Буду рада общению!

----------


## Arnav

> А сельских культработников к себе принимаете?!


Конечно! Давайте общаться. Прелюдия к общению уже прошла в другой рубрике. поэтому можно сразу же перейти к делу. ! сентября - начало не только учебного года. это еще и открытие после каникул наших кружков и секций, мероприятия - календарные и праздничные. Для нас. культработников наступает горячая пора. 
Потому если у кого-то есть вопросы по планированию, отчетности работы КДУ или возникли проблемы в подготовке мероприятия (планового или хозрасчетного) - вываливайте все сюда в общую кучу. будем разгребать ее вместе. 
Сразу оговорюсь. что не очень силен в хозяйственных вопросах. может быть кто-то эту функцию возьмет на себя. Мне гораздо легче отплясать пять концертов, чем дискутировать по поводу унитазов и покрытия крыши. 
Уважаемые коллеги, еще раз приглашаю к разговору. Реверансы и знакомства уже по ходу дела. :smile:

----------


## Мелодия

К моему стыду и сожалению, я ничего с работы не принесла. И совсем не потому, что пожадничала. А потому что забыла. Мы только закончили писать перспективный план работы на 2009 год. Да и сентябрь, как понедельник, очень тяжелый. Не решишь орг.вопросы, не сможешь ничего начать. Я по плану хотела бы спросить: какие необычные полезные мероприятия можно провести (желательно с минимумом финансирования). Вот я хотела провести "Музыкальный ринг" (или даже "вокальный"). Набрать несколько поющих девочек (например, пять) и дать им по три разнохарактерных произведения. Это, как минимум, мероприятие на час. Но наше руководство побаивается, что не будет зрителей (я уже писала, что у нас очень невыгодное расположение), а бесплатным сделать мы не можем (мы итак убыточное предприятие). Вот как вы думаете, что можно сделать, чтобы провести такой конкурс. У нас проводятся разные вокальные конкурсы, а подобного еще не было. Хочется зацепиться и попробовать защитить этот проект.

----------


## Arnav

Зимфира. а у вас все мероприятия платные? Честно говоря. подобное мероприятие я бы не стал делать платным. В учреждениях нашего типа должен быть баланс между платными и бесплатными мероприятиями. Грубо говоря. если где-то что-то в материальном плане потеряли. в другом месте должны это восполнить. 
У меня резонный вопрос- кто будет платить деньги для того. чтобы смотреть на творческие пусть и старания абсолютно незнакомых девочек. Учитываем также немаловажный минус - расположение вашего ДК. Мероприятия, типа фестивалей детского творчества, некоторых школьных праздников - в вашем случае лучше делать бесплатными. А зарабатываем всем остальным - это и корпоративы, и свадьбы, и юбилеи. Если клиент платит - почему мы должны отказываться от такого приработка. Все. что сказал выше - ИМХО, т.е. личное мнение. Пожалуйста - высказывайте свое. И еще - я не зря спросил о платных мероприятиях - закладывается ли у вас в перспективный план - программа бесплатных мероприятий и для каких категорий населения.

----------


## regata

> Хочется зацепиться и попробовать защитить этот проект.


не знаю, есть ли у вас звезды местного масштаба, но может быть стоит их пригласить в качестве жюри с выступлением в концертной программе(тогда будет логичным взимание платы за концерт): певцов, балетмейстеров или хореографов, художников и актеров 
и к тому же правильно назвать проект, что-нибудь типа +кузницы звезд+...
тогда даже может последовать продолжение этого проекта, с мастер-классами для желающих и голосованием зрителей
короче, нужна правильная обертка для зрителей:smile:
да и Новый год уже не за горами, к нему можно приурочить награждение победителей

----------


## Мелодия

> это и корпоративы, и свадьбы, и юбилеи.


 У нас нет возможности проведения подобных праздников, т.к. нет буфета\бара.



> с мастер-классами для желающих и голосованием зрителей


 такое уже проводится Центром досуга - нашими конкурентами.
Значит мой начальник был прав?... :frown:

----------


## regata

> такое уже проводится Центром досуга - нашими конкурентами.


успешно?
если да, то значит есть смысл:wink: весь мир сейчас проводит такие мероприятия)
а конкурсанты те же?
и почему вы хотите набрать только девочек?

----------


## regata

> Я вот тут сайт рабочий создал он пока не виден,но если набрать   http://sakhfilarmonia.ru можно и посмотреть. Он в стадии разработки(пока)


приятные тона :Ok:

----------


## Arnav

> тогда будет логичным взимание платы за концерт


 :Aga: А звезды местного масштаба имеются везде. У меня был аналогичный проект "Открытая сцена". но это было не разовое мроприятие, а целый цикл мастер-классов, учбных занятий, промежуточных концертов, ну и, конечно, финального шоу с награждением.

----------


## Мелодия

*regata*, да, подобный конкурс они проводят уже четвертый год (в первом я успела сама поучаствовать). А девочек хочу набрать, потому что с ними легче работать. Да и педагогов-вокалистов знаю, к которым можно обратиться для обеспечения явки конкурсанток. Кстати, скорее всего будут те же, которые уже участвуют в их конкурсе.

----------


## Arnav

> такое уже проводится Центром досуга - нашими конкурентами.


Ну , Зимфира. посмотрите телевидение. И первый канал и канал "Россия" зачастую в одно и то же время выпускают схожие проекты. для того. чтобы завоевать зрителя они все равно придумывают какие-то фишки, изюминки. чем их программа отличается от программы конкурентов. Подумайте, чем ваш проект может быть интереснее, лучше чем у них.
Кстати. не со всеми девочками работать легче. чем с парнями. :Aga: Вторые, как мне кажется. меньше подвержены звезданутости.

----------


## regata

> но это было не разовое мроприятие, а целый цикл мастер-классов, учбных занятий, промежуточных концертов, ну и, конечно, финального шоу с награждением.


значит, вы уже знаете подводные камни такого шоу
а у вас были конкуренты, о которых говорит Зимфира?

----------


## Мелодия

*Arnav*, подобное шоу проводится и у нас, вернее у Центра досуга. Называется "Судите сами". Но там обучение, как таковое, не проводится. Делается шоу и все!

----------


## regata

> *regata*, да, подобный конкурс они проводят уже четвертый год


ну вот вам и  потенциальные члены жюри:smile:здоровая конкуренция - это стимул роста
жаль, что конкурсанты могут быть теми же
хотя, если им поставить другие задачи...
а техническая оснащенность - свет, звук - у вас с центром досуга равная?

----------


## Arnav

> а у вас были конкуренты, о которых говорит Зимфира?


Конкурентов не было. потому что за участие брались одни деньги. а за мастер-класс другие. их посещали не все. с детьми (для меня все. что моложе 20 лет-дети) занимались опытные педагоги из музыкального училища. консерватории. театрального института. Иногда приглашали провести мастер-класс артистов. И, конечно же. обязательные занятия на сцене и с микрофном. смешно. но очень многие его бояться как черт ладана. а для эстрадного вокалиста умение СВОБОДНО работать - качество необходимое. А то знаете как бывает даже на крупных фестивалях, выходит девушка . вроде с голосом, встает в стороне от микрофона метра на полтора и естессно проигрывает конкурентке, которая знает что такое микрофон. имидж, сцендвижение - за одну консультацию на репетиции - этого не добиться. Поэтому лично мне хотелось не калечить стрессами несчастных детей, и даже неважно какое место бы они получили, а показать труд артиста - ежедневный. кропотливый, приносящий радость и им и зрителям. Многие из них уже потом пошли дальше по фестивалям, и думаю. что эта школа во многом им помогла.

----------


## Мелодия

> Подумайте, чем ваш проект может быть интереснее, лучше чем у них.


 Вот именно по этому, я и хотела, сделать "музыкальный ринг" с "задаванием" вопросов от зрителей и исполнения разножанровых песен . Можно даже детских из мультфильмов, а перед этим сделать подводку, что все конкурсантки когда-нибудь станут мамами и будут петь любимые песни свои малышам. :biggrin:
Вы себе представить не можете, как я его хочу сделать!!!

----------


## Arnav

> Вы себе представить не можете, как я его хочу сделать!!!


Так делай! Плюсов в этом мероприятии. все равно должно быть больше. чем минусов. Что ты потеряешь. если мероприятие получиться не таким как бы тебе хотелось? Да. ничего! так что думай над сценарием мероприятия. концепцией. а мы все тебе поможем. Сомневаться не надо. Мне тоже как-то страшновато было ехать на форумский фестивлаь в Псков. Мой последний фестиваль был лет 20 назад. Думал все уже - жизнь закончилась. Ничего. съездил - и получил массу положительных эмоций. И жизнь продолжается.

----------


## Мелодия

> а техническая оснащенность - свет, звук - у вас с центром досуга равная?


 :frown: ну, что Вы! Очень-очень большая разница не в нашу пользу...

----------


## Мелодия

Вот приеду с отпуска и займусь. Пусть я его сделаю даже не в 2009, но обязательно сделаю в 2010. Правда?

----------


## Arnav

*Мелодия*,
 Как Скарлетт - Я не буду думать об этом сегодня. подумаю завтра.


> Очень-очень большая разница не в нашу пользу...


А от кого это зависит? У меня, например. только после реконструкции в 1996 году купили аппаратуру. А после этого. если что-то вылетало, ломалось - уже все покупали сами. Зарабатывали и покупали. Все равно какой-то выход из ситуации надо вам поискать. Потому что для проведения не только вашего мероприятия. да и вообще всех мероприятий нужна аппаратура. Ставьте вопрос перед вашими руководителями. не под магнитолу же работать.

----------


## Мелодия

> не под магнитолу же работать.


 Ну Вы уж совсе-е-ем! У нас малюсенький зал (как-нибудь закину сюда фотку, покажу). Аппарат есть, но очень старый. Полностью его нам не заменят, только частями. Вот компьютеры приобрели на кабинеты, тоже польза. Какие-то красивые лампы купили на сцену ( :Oj:  не знаю их названия). А зал у нас приблизительно на 120 мест (никогда не интересовалась о точном количестве мест). Что можно сделать в таком зале?

----------


## Arnav

> зал у нас приблизительно на 120 мест (никогда не интересовалась о точном количестве мест). Что можно сделать в таком зале?
> __________________


 Ну. что-то да сделать можно. Сложно сказать не видя зала. Может быть устраивать какие-то небольшие камерные концерты. У меня второй зал - тоже небольшой. Мест на 120-130. Конечно чаще используем его как конференц-зал. Концертный зал тоже небольшой - мест на 400. но довольно уютный.
Ну, в любом случае . аппарат хоть по частям. но менять надо. Как же ваш конкурс то провести. если аппаратура старая.

----------


## regata

> Правда?


будет нелегко:smile:

----------


## regata

> Как же ваш конкурс то провести. если аппаратура старая.


да, нюансов много

----------


## regata

> Какие-то красивые лампы купили на сцену


:biggrin: :Ok: 
Зимфира, при вашем жгучем рвении до 2010 есть шанс на полное оснащение

----------


## Luminary

> (я уже писала, что у нас очень невыгодное расположение), а бесплатным сделать мы не можем (мы итак убыточное предприятие).


Я сама ума не приложу, можно ли без предворительных вложений раскрутить какое-нибудь небольшое ДК? Вроде раньше со спонсоров, которые помогали, например, культуре, удерживали какую-то часть налога, а как с этим сейчас, никто не в курсе?

----------


## Дабл

У нас зал на 400 мест. Свет(заливы, пары, головы) и звук( низа, мониторы и т.д), ноутбук и два компа звукачам(у нас их два на них и свет и звук) покупаем сами(зарабатываем на спецсчет). Призы, подарки, грамоты, дипломы приобретаем сами. Есть конечно деньги и в районном бюджете на проведение мероприятий, но.....  не всегда их дают на то, что надо. Проводим один Международный и два Дальневосточных фестиваля (все сборы за участие остаются у нас). Конечно, коммуналку оплачивает бюджет(мы не тянем). Ремонтируемся(по мелочи) тоже сами. Иногда в ремонте помогают и спонсоры, но.... только перед выборами! Своя костюмерная с опытным костюмером, цифровое видеооборудование. Приобреталось все за последние  лет(с перерывами)

----------


## Дабл

:Oj:

----------


## Arnav

> покупаем сами(зарабатываем на спецсчет). Призы, подарки, грамоты, дипломы приобретаем сами. Есть конечно деньги и в районном бюджете на проведение мероприятий, но..... не всегда их дают на то, что надо.


ты же самая картина - если что-то нужно зарабатывать приходиться самим и оплачивать со спецсчета.
*Luminary*,
Опишите подробнее свою ситуацию. Есть ли изначально. что-то в вашем ДК. А спонсоры (мне так кажется) могут взяться за рсаскрутку КДУ только при условии полной передачи на владение. и вообще честно говоря в нашем деле - уже и забыл что такое спонсоры. В лучшем случае в период предвыборной компании подарят какой-нибудь музыкальный центр детскому коллективу - на этом их помощь заканчивается. надеяться на бюджет тоже не приходиться. с каждым годом финансирование уменьшается.
более того. финансовый план сейчас составляется целевой - т.е. если в конце декабря я заложил на приобретение аппаратуры 40 тысяч - значит в следующем году должен уложиться именно в эту сумму. Все. что сверху - оплачиваю из бджета. А ситуации могут сложиться разные. у меня могут сгореть динамики, перегореть усилитель. выти из строя колонки и т.д. на все это уже денег я не получу - а предприятие должно работать. То есть зарабатываем сами.

----------


## Arnav

> Все. что сверху - оплачиваю из бджета


Извините зарапортовался - со спецсчета.

----------


## jojo

Всем привет!
Вопрос руководителям учреждений культуры.
Кто может просветить на тему новой системы оплаты труда и отмены ЕТС?
У нас в Свердловской обл. одни лишь слухи и домыслы...

----------


## Arnav

> У нас в Свердловской обл. одни лишь слухи и домыслы...


Я работаю в Екатеринбурге (Свердловская область) - но такого еще не слышал. по крайней мере распоряжений от Управления культуры никто не видел. по той причине что его просто нет. Если даже его буду отменять - это процедура долгая. потому что придется менять всю бухгалтерскую документацию и создавать новые нормативные документы по финансовому регулированию.

----------


## Мелодия

*jojo*, я слышала об образовании. Говорят, что педагогов сократят на половину. А оставшиеся будут получать раза в два больше. Что-то это совсем не радует.
*Luminary*, я о Вас совсем ничего не знаю, напишите, пожалуйста, где и кем Вы работаете. Что-нибудь интересное о своей деятельности.  :flower:

----------


## Мелодия

*Arnav*, а может вместо "Музыкального ринга" провести конкурс "Русская песня"? В двух номинациях: народный вокал и эстрадный. Как думаете, коллеги?

----------


## Arnav

*Мелодия*,
 Смотрите - решать вам. Самое главное. чтобы это захватило вас и хотелось это делать. Пока прекращаю писать в этой темке - пусть высказыаются коллеги. а то какой-то монолог у меня получается.

----------


## Дабл

*Мелодия*,
Успех будет зависить от нескольких составляющих. Форма, содержание и ....... вложенные средства. Причём, сами понимаете, что все взаимосвязано. Но основные- это содержание и средства. Форму можно выбрать любую(конкурс, фестиваль, муз КВН и т.д.). А вот внутренняя заполняемость........ Попробуйте выяснить, что больше всего нравится вашему зрителю. Ну и конечно же РЕКЛАМА! Мы используем ТВ, афиши, баннеры и есть у нас машина с громкоговорителем! Плюс хорошее освещение в прессе( начиная с подготовки, заканчивая репортажем с самого конкурса)Первый раз зрителей может прийти и не много, но выложиться надо на все 300 процентов! Мы уже 4-ый год проводим детский конкурс "Весёлые нотки". В первом было всего 12 участников. Сейчас он уже межрайонный( участвуют около 50 детей из 5 районов). Дети, которые участвовали во 2 и 3 конкурсах уже начали ездить по России!

----------


## zizi

Дорогие культработники, я тут прошу помощи, написала в темку для ведущих, но только два ответа. http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=74600&page=3, пост 43.   Может кто-то поможет умной мыслью, а то чего-то торможение у меня наступило.:eek: Буду благодарна! :flower:

----------


## maknata

Привет, ребятки! Пару дней не заглядывала в темку, а тут вопросы подняты актуальные для всех. Единственное что, я знаю законодательство по культуре украинское, оно может немного отличаться от российского, но в основном всё так же...
Итак, попробую всё по порядку. Начнём с платных мероприятий. Эту тему мы проехали - ну не хочеть народ платить за удовольствия. Ищем возможность их заставить таки раскошелиться.:wink: К примеру, у нас в небольшом посёлке все знают друг друга, каждый кому то или родственник, или кум или сват. Делаем конкурсную программу - типа : "Медовый месяц", "Кум до кумы залыцявся( "кум за кумой приударил"), "Тёщины блины", "А ну-ка бабушка! (дедушка) и проч.  Приглашаем желающих, у которых есть авторитет, и куча родственников. Пока готовим с ними этот конкурс обиваем пороги спонсоров (это можно сделать и раньше - чем лучше призы, тем больше желающих поучаствовать:wink:) Как обрабатывать спонсоров - чуть ниже. Ну а дальше - реклама. Лучшая реклама -местное радио Би-Би-Си - "баба-бабе-сказала". Можно ещё пообещать участникам и их ближайшим родственникам фуршет опосля мероприятия, причём прямо на сцене:biggrin: Сами понимаете, что поболеть за своих придут многие.
Ещё одна статья доходов - аренда помещений и костюмов. Или же проведение вечеров отдыха, за столиками и с "вытекающими" последствиями в виде культурной пьянки и танцев а-ля 80-е под живую музыку. Но это если есть такие помещения.
Вот наш танцевальный зал, в котором проходят такие вечера 
 Иногда такие семейные мероприятия проводим именно в этом зале с застольем. То бишь в начале - конкурсно-игровая часть, зрители сидят за столиками, ну а потом - надо же "прилить" это дело?:wink:
А вот наш зрительный зал (взгляд со сцены)
 
Наша сцена 

Теперь, что касаемо спонсоров - тут надо знать с кем и как разговаривать. Да, в основном их "щедрость" проявляется перед выборами, но если это какая то партия, подойдите к ним, похвалите их, скажите,какие же они молодцы, что помогают народу не только перед выборами, но и в остальное время, и что вы не перестаёте всем рассказывать, какая же это замечательная партия, ну неужели же они вам откажут в такой мелочи - проспонсировать очень интересное для народа мероприятие?:wink: Откажут? Ну и фик с ними, есть другие партии:biggrin: С руководителями предприятий история немножко другая - с некоторыми надо лично встречаться, плакать и биться в истерике "какие же мы бедные и никому не нужные", некоторым надо сразу чётко и по деловому сказать, что от них нужно - " нам надо 5-10 тысч для проведения мероприятия, в которм будут участвовать  и работники вашего предприятия". Если вас всё таки проспонсируют не забудьте обязательно объявить своих спонсоров, написать или заказать у профессиональных журналистов благодарственную статью в СМИ - вам это практически ничего не стоит,а спонсорам приятно:biggrin:
Тыкс.. пока всё, остальное допишу с рабочего компа. Уря!!! У меня теперь и на работе есть тырнет!!!!

----------


## Luminary

> Luminary,
> Опишите подробнее свою ситуацию. Есть ли изначально. что-то в вашем ДК.


*Arnav*, в нашем ДК, конечно, много чего есть, но большой недостаток, как и у *Мелодии*, это то, что он находится практически на окраине города, и поэтому с набором детей в студию бывают некоторые проблемы. Так же проблемы с посещаемостью некоторых мероприятий (даже бесплатных)) Содержимся мы в основном за счёт завода, к которому мы прикреплены, но завод, естественно, не очень рад этому, и предлагает нам окупать себя. Мы бы и рады, но не представляем, что из этого получится...




> Luminary, я о Вас совсем ничего не знаю, напишите, пожалуйста, где и кем Вы работаете. Что-нибудь интересное о своей деятельности.


Спасибо за проявленный интерес! :flower:  Я руководитель вокального кружка) Хоть мы непосредственно не связаны со всей документацией, но нас, руководителей кружков, все эти проблемы тоже очень коснулись, поэтому интересно, как кто ищет выход из той ситуации, в которой оказались сейчас Д.К.)

*maknata*, сцена красивая! :flower:

----------


## Arnav

*maknata*,
Спасибо Наташечка, за рассказ о своем ДК. Шикарное фойе, а про зал вообще промолчу. Приятно работать в таком помещении. Будь я спонсором не смог бы отказать такой даме.  :flower: 



> Так же проблемы с посещаемостью некоторых мероприятий (даже бесплатных))


Иногда возникает противоположная проблема. не ходят именно на бесплатные мероприятия. А платные наоборот вызывают интерес. люди смекнули то, что за бесплатно - особенного шоу они конечно же не увидят. ну не могу я абсолютно без копейки праздники делать. В любом случае хоть какие-то средства, да и требуются. А. допустим такие вечер. о которых упомянула Наталья (макната0 для тех. кому за 30. пользуются бешеной популярностью. Причем приезжает со всех концов города. несмотря на то. что платно. идею создания такого клуба я вынашивал наверное года четыре. пока не взялмся и за ведение и за организацию клуба сам. Сейчас на эти вечера приходят порядка 180-200 человек за вечер - результат довольно приятный.

----------


## Мелодия

Я вот тоже хотела проводить вечера отдыха "Для тех, кому за...". Только не представляю, что это такое. Если можно, опишите вкратце, что к чему. Любому совету буду рада!  :flower:

----------


## Мелодия

*maknata*, Наташа, у Вас шикарный Дворец, я завидую Вам белой завистью!  :flower:

----------


## Фантом_АС

> Я вот тоже хотела проводить вечера отдыха "Для тех, кому за...". Только не представляю, что это такое. Если можно, опишите вкратце, что к чему. Любому совету буду рада!


В свое время,когда я руководил ДК, организовал вечер отдыха.кому "ЗА". И работало это 3 года пока не ушел на повышение :Aga:  Тоже была проблема как заработать. Вот в танцевальном зале поставили столы со скатертями(на каждый столик веточку искуственного цвека и номер столика) При покупки билета ставился номер столика.Работали;-кассир.контролер, гардероб,администратор,звукач,ну и я пел(2х охранников знакомых, оплачивал им тем ,что всегда для их знакомых был свободный столик). Пустил строку по местному телевидению и стали ждать. Кстали, 2 месяца работали только на имидж. Входной билет стоил 200 рублей. Не поверите, в первый вечер пришло 14 человек:biggrin: и мы работали. в последствии, среднее посещение было 120 человек. С 20.00 до 1.00. Почему до часу ночи....да потому что в это время они могли еще выйти сами. Пробовали до 2 ух ночи,пришлось выносить. Так вот , в 20.00 отрывали, до 21.00 народ собирался и под фоновую музыку разминались за столом. В 21.00 начиналась программа. В ДК существовала танцевальная группа, так вот старшие девченки и танцевали ( 3 танца) Им хорошо-репетиция,нам хорошо,что народ глазеет. Потом я начинал петь,что б расшевелить народ. И дальше чередовал то магнитофон, то я. В дальнейшем приглашал к танцам ,то барда,то на скрипке кого. И народу понравилось. Кстати приносили водку и закусь все свое, позже поставили не большой буфетик. Конролеру и охранникам ставилась задача- ни какой молодежи,которые все портили своим видом, ни каких спортивных штанов и.т.д. Для молодежи сущесвуют свои клубы,туда и отправляли. Так что народу понравилось, что купив в магазине водки и закусь за 200 рублей могли придти, где для них с танцуют, с поют и самим по танцевать. Так как ну не все могут позволить каждые выходные колбасится в ночных клубах. Я уже не говорю о том что все стали приходить справлять свои днюхи и юбилеи. И уже позже ,я заключил договор с одной из работниц, что в свое не рабочее время она проводит эти вечера, а я ей предоставляю место и аппаратуру, а она делает программу. Процент от выручки платил ей и потом делили между работниками которые работали на этих вечерах.

----------


## Мелодия

*Фантом_АС*, спасибо, это именно то, что я хотела узнать. Попробую сделать. Потом отчитаюсь перед коллегами, то есть, *вами*!  :Aga:

----------


## Мелодия

> Процент от выручки платил ей и потом делили между работниками которые работали на этих вечерах.


 Вот это самое приятное, а то такие вечера оплачивают всем, кроме творческого состава.

----------


## Фантом_АС

*Мелодия*,
 Не знаю как по закону, но у нас прокатывало:rolleyes:Есть такой вид договора"АГЕНТСКИЙ" Т.е я нанимал агента для проведения вечеров. Вот есть у меня площадка а того кто бы занимался нет. Вот тебе площадка,вот тебе розетка, вот тебе микрофон. От него украшения зала.какая то мебель,и порядок. Но конечно всем руководил я.

----------


## Arnav

> Вот это самое приятное, а то такие вечера оплачивают всем, кроме творческого состава.


А кому всем? Ведь именно творческий состав все делает и проводит?
У меня эти вечера начинаются с завтрашего дня после летнего перерыва. Уже все телефоны оборвали. Провожу их сам - да мне в принципе это и в кайф. несмооттря на то, что это мое основное место работы - за вечера я получаю отдельно по составленному трудовому соглашению. Часть денег отдаю на спесчет - остальное делю с теми.то работал. Единственное отличие от того, как проводит*Фантом_АС*, нельзя со своим спиртным проходить. В остальном те же танцы. и те же песни.

----------


## maknata

> Шикарное фойе, а про зал вообще промолчу


Влад, это не фойе.. это танцевальный зал на втором этаже.
Фойе вот оно 

А это вестибюль

Это танцевальный класс

Это хоркласс

Это у нас комната клубной работы - не знаю практикует ли кто малые формы (так называемые клубы по интересам), но если прейдёте на единую тарифную сетку, то эти клубы будут для вас палочкой-выручалочкой

А это я в своём кабинете.. правда ещё без компа, теперь на этих столах стоит комп со всеми прибамбасами и меня из-за него почти не видно:biggrin:




> Наташа, у Вас шикарный Дворец, я завидую Вам белой завистью


Дворец то шикарный, но проблем, как и везде много... Первая и самая основная - мы уже почти 8 лет живём без отопления... Иногда зимой перед концертом выносим баночку с водой и она замерзает через полчаса.. Но не унываем, я всегда своим говорю - "зато мы не стареем, мясо в холоде не портится!":wink:
Этой зимой нашли маленький выход - обцепляли сцену обогревателями "Уфо" Выглядит это приблизительно вот так

 В планах написать программу под какой нить гранд, чтобы сделать индивидуальное отопление, потому как центральное у нас уже давно приказало долго жить, в квартирах уже тоже индивидуальное отопление, в школе, в больнице тоже свои котельни.. ну а культура как всегда - в последнюю очередь:frown:

----------


## zizi

Мы когда-то тоже без отопления работали, но сейчас  нас к школьной котельной присоеденили и мы живём. В то время нам предлагали перейти в школу работать, а мы не пошли, в холоде сидели и не сдались. Зато теперь в своём здании, а те ДК, которые перешли в школы так там и остались. Помещения ДК раздолбали за это время.

----------


## maknata

> но сейчас нас к школьной котельной присоеденили и мы живём


Нас не получится присоединить... слишком большая кубатура... Общая площадь ДК 2,5 тыс. кв. метров.. и потолочки 6-ти метровые на первом этаже... Иногда зимой хожу по ДК в шубе и ору "Ну кто так строил?", ведь по идее наш первый этаж можно было разделить на два этажа.. И кабинетов было бы побольше, и отапливать можно было бы.. а так.. ну стоит у меня в кабинете две панели обогревательные.. ну и шо? Выше 2-3 градусов температура зимой не поднимается.. А куды она подымется если тут два окошка 2,5 на 1,5 метра? И стёкла одинарные... Про металлопластик можно пока что только мечтать... Эх.. когда то по "горячей линии" разговаривала с зам.министра культуры.. он мне так красиво рассказывал о том, что в Испани вся культура держится за счёт меценатства, и люди с удовольствием отдают денежку на культуру, потому как у них будет налоговая льгота. Ну почему у нас так не сделать? Хотя я понимаю.. у нас есть депутаты, которых мы обязаны пожизненно кормить и обеспечивать... Какая ж  тут может быть льгота? А что паны депутаты кушать тоды будут?:wink:

----------


## maknata

Кстати, а кто нибудь, когда нибудь писал программы, под которые можно выбить денюжку? Или кто знает какие то международные благотворительные фонды, которые занимаются культурой? У меня это всё пока только в мыслях, даже не знаю с чего начать..

----------


## zizi

*maknata*,
 так у нас тоже потолки под 6 метров, а кабинетов не хватает. Всё фойе, да сцена с залом. Строили как будь-то только выступать, а заниматься с детьми негде.:frown:
Мучение!

----------


## maknata

> Строили как будь-то только выступать, а заниматься с детьми негде.
> Мучение!


Как я тебя понимаю :Aga:

----------


## Мелодия

> А кому всем? Ведь именно творческий состав все делает и проводит?


 Я имею в виду, что какой-то процент идет в фонд ДК, какой-то за обслуживание столиков (накрыть, убрать, помыть). А мы, как сайгаки, отскакали вечер и ничего! 
Насчет отопления: будете смеяться, но та же проблема и у нас, и даже у Центра досуга :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:.

----------


## Мелодия

> программы, под которые можно выбить денюжку


 Я работаю меньше года и еще не писала, но собираюсь написать программу "Искусствотерапия" (Во как придумала!) и отправить на защиту. Если в округе оценят, то и отметят денежным вознаграждением (на ДК конечно).

----------


## maknata

> будете смеяться, но та же проблема и у нас, и даже у Центра досуга


 Да какой смеяться? Тут плакать надо!

----------


## Arnav

> кто нибудь, когда нибудь писал программы, под которые можно выбить денюжку? Или кто знает какие то международные благотворительные фонды, которые занимаются культурой?


 Каких-то программ, под которые даются деньги или форм заявок не существует вообще. Ну не хочет никто финансировать культуру. На все зарабатываем сами.Иногда в предвыборную компанию какой-нибудь кандидат в депутаты расщедрится и даст средства на пошив костюмов для детского коллектива или оплатит им поездку на какой-нибудь фестиваль.Когда его уже избирают депутатом. то он сразу же становится личностью медийной. то есть доступной только по телевизору или репортажам в газетах. соответственно никаких денег выделять из своего депутатского кармана он не собирается. даже на периодические курсы повышения квалификации - езжу за собственный счет. Просто уже замучался бодаться на этот счет, а встретиться и пообщаться с коллегами из разных городов, обменяться материалами - всегда полезно.




> Я имею в виду, что какой-то процент идет в фонд ДК, какой-то за обслуживание столиков (накрыть, убрать, помыть).


 Вот как раз они должны зарабатывать по буфету. то есть со своих продаж. Что налили. чем накормили - то и заработали. Сам вечер к ним не должен иметь никакого отношения. Они зарабатывают свое, вы - свое. Здрассьте - то. что я весь вечер стою с микрофоном в руке. я за это еще должен буфетчицам отстегивать? Уборщице доплачиваю за дополнительный объяем работы, контролерам и охранникам - все. Остальное - ди-джей и ведущий вечера и деньги, сдаваемые на спецсчет. вот и весь расклад. Какая у человека может быть заинтересованность, если он ничего зарабатыать не будет? Это проект - хозрасчетный - на котором зарабатываю я сам и даю заработать другим.

----------


## maknata

> Я работаю меньше года и еще не писала, но собираюсь написать программу "Искусствотерапия" (Во как придумала!) и отправить на защиту. Если в округе оценят, то и отметят денежным вознаграждением (на ДК конечно).
> __________________


Это немножко не та программа... Те программы о которых я говорю сводятся к тому, что вот есть у меня такая идея - создать на базе ДК центр детского творчества. Давно доказано, что дети быстро обучаемы, поэтому начиная с 5 летнего возраста они могут приходить в ДК каждый день и получать уроки пения, танцев, рисования, актёрского мастерства, игры на музыкальных инструментах. Таким образом мы сможем выявить и развить способности каждого ребёнка, вырастить гармоничную личность, которая потом сможет креативно работать. (эту лабудень я ещё толком не сформировала, поэтому может чёт бессвязно получается). Итак, для открытия такого центра нам необходимо - тёплое помещение, где дети смогут заниматься (индивидуальное отопление, стоимость 0,5 миллиона гривен), мебель (стоимость 100 тыс), музыкальные инструменты (стоимость 50 тыс гривен), преподаватели (фонд зароботной платы 70 тыс.гривен)  и проч. Общая стоимость 1 млн.гривен. И с такой программой обращаемся в какой нить благотворительный фонд (лучше иностранный). Если написать всё убедительно они роскошеливаются, но естессно отчётность строгая, они следят за выполнением программы. В общем что-то в этом роде.. Я такого ещё не делала, в этом деле ещё чайник,поэтому и спрашиваю.. мож у кого уже есть такой опыт?

----------


## maknata

> Каких-то программ, под которые даются деньги или форм заявок не существует вообще.


Есть, я знаю! Только вот никак к ним добраться не могу. Ну ничё, я упрямая, всё равно найду :Aga:

----------


## Мелодия

> Вот как раз они должны зарабатывать по буфету. то есть со своих продаж


 Обслуживанием столиков занимаются наши сотрудники, желающие немного заработать. Это вахтеры и технички. А буфета у нас нет. Мы сами закупаем продукты, моем, режем и т.д. Это оплачивается наличкой, в карман работнику.



> создать на базе ДК центр детского творчества


 Я об этом тоже думала, с учетом отдаленности от центра, мы были бы востребованы. Но у нас мало специалистов :frown:. Идея замечательная!!!  :flower:

----------


## maknata

> Но у нас мало специалистов


Вот для чего и нужны такие программы. Если выиграете гранд, то хорошей зарплатой можно привлечь специалистов. Может быть заключить с ними договор, пусть работают один-два раза в неделю, ведь обучение должно быть комплексным - понемножку всего для начала, в понедельник ИЗО, во вторник - танцы, в среду - вокал, в четверг - актёрское мастерство, в пятницу - интсрументы. А на втором-третьем году обучения уже можно определить к чему ребёнок склонен, и строить занятия профильно.

----------


## Мелодия

А у меня был немного другой план работы: минут по 25 занятия с разными специалистами в день. Например: вокал (или хор), хореография, декоративно-прикладное искусство и рисование. Родители привели ребятишек и два часа мы с ними работаем, а мамы могут заняться своими делами. Типа "продлёнки" в школе, только без уроков. Но наш хореограф уходит в декрет, художник (0.5 ставки) не обязан ничего рвать себе. Вот по этому у меня идея обломилась.

----------


## Arnav

> в понедельник ИЗО, во вторник - танцы, в среду - вокал, в четверг - актёрское мастерство, в пятницу - интсрументы. А на втором-третьем году обучения уже можно определить к чему ребёнок склонен, и строить занятия профильно.


Замечательная идея! Также разработал совместно с социологами и культурологами Уральского университета подобный проект. но для детей постарше. Рожали этот проект полгода, всюду получили одобрение (и в городском Управлении культуры. и в Министерстве), но поддержку материальную жду до сих пор. Очень много хороших идей консервируется на неопределенное количество времени из-за отсутствия понимания со стороны тех людей. в чьих силах помочь и поддержать.

----------


## Arnav

Вот, наконец, и начался учебный год. Так что приходиться собираться с силами и впрягаться в работу , как цирковая лошадь. у которой голова в цветах, а ж... в мыле. Думаю, что примерный план работы на сентябрь у всех нас более-менее схожий. День знаний встретили и провели. впереди День пожилого человека, День музыки и, конечно. святой праздник - День учителя. Это то. что касается основного места работы, которое обычно у культработников, далеко не единственное. Так что все вопросы, проблемы прдлагаю выносить на всеобщее обсуждение. Планы работы, я уже понял у нас у всех разные, финансовые, тем более. Поэтому, если уважаемые коллеги не против предлагаю выносить на обсуждение то. что близко всем нам - и работникам небольших ДК и учреждений культуры покрупнее.

----------


## Luminary

> Планы работы, я уже понял у нас у всех разные, финансовые, тем более. Поэтому, если уважаемые коллеги не против предлагаю выносить на обсуждение то. что близко всем нам - и работникам небольших ДК и учреждений культуры покрупнее.


Наверное, основной животрепещущий вопрос у всех - как заработать, будучи работником культуры (вопреки всему)  :Ha: 
 :Laie 35:  :Laie 37:  :Laie 48:   :Laie 25:   :Laie 45:

----------


## Mavpa

> как заработать, будучи работником культуры


работать на свадьбах и разных банкетах. Если Вы не музыкант, то можно работать в качестве тамады. Без халтур никак. На одну зарплату (да хоть и на две) прожить трудно (мягко выразился):smile:

----------


## Arnav

> На одну зарплату (да хоть и на две) прожить трудно (мягко выразился)


Неоднократно говорил об этом в предыдущих постах. Просто во многих домах культуры все осложняется тем. что нет буфета. отстутсвие оного не дает возможности сотрудникам подзаработать, не сходя с рабочего места. Но подрабатывать на стороне, конечно же. можно и нужно. Более того, для меня лично востребованность сотрудника на стороне, показатель его компетенции и уровня. Если он на стороне никому не нужен, то здесь уже можно и призадуматься. Очень часто (не в обиду никому) такими ко мне приходят молодые специалисты. Безынициативные. ленивые, после обеда уже постоянно смотрят на часы. а когда же домой-то. И при этом почему-то думают. что я еще должен им халтурку в клюве принести. А уж они то со всем справятся и любое мероприятие вытянут. Да не жалко мне. поделиться могу при случае - не убудет с меня. Вот только с заказчиками отношения портить. ой. как не хоцца.

----------


## Luminary

> работать на свадьбах и разных банкетах.


Да это-то мы и так зарабатываем.:wink: Просто у нас многие из учреждений культуры разваливаются, потому что народ уходит на вольные хлеба. (зачастую выгодней...) Вот и ищем пути, чтобы дворцы не только не разваливались, а и развивались... Нам же там ещё работать!))))




> На одну зарплату (да хоть и на две) прожить трудно (мягко выразился)


А вот это-то и плохо. Эти же силы, которые растрачиваются на халтуры, лучше бы было потратить на развитие своего дворца. Но это невозможно, опять же из-за маленькой оплаты. Поэтому и приходится дёргаться...) Вот и учимся здесь на форуме, как удерживаться на плаву))))

----------


## Arnav

> Вот и ищем пути, чтобы дворцы не только не разваливались, а и развивались...


Это уже проблема . в основном. конечно же, должна лежать на ваших руководителях. ЧЕМ? ЧЕМ заинтересовать и удержать действительно классного специалиста. чтобы он работал во Дворце. чтобы мероприятия были на уровне и чтобы с помощью этого спеца еще и на развитие заработать. за одну зарплату в наше время никто на тебя преданными глазами смотреть не будет. Допустим официальная заработная плата звукорежиссера у меня - где-то 4800 рублей. и что? Молодой парень у меня будет за такие деньги работать? Ему одеться надо прилично. девушке цветы на свидание купить. да мало ли куда  еще? Если он хороший спец, в лепешку расшибусь , но он у меня в конце месяца получит достойную заработную плату. Это касается многих сотрудников. Надеюсь проверяющие органы не заходят в эту темку.

----------


## Mavpa

> Если он хороший спец, в лепешку расшибусь , но он у меня в конце месяца получит достойную заработную плату


вот бы мне такого руководителя! А то мне только палки ставят в колёса на работе, когда у меня халтуры.

----------


## Luminary

> вот бы мне такого руководителя! А то мне только палки ставят в колёса на работе, когда у меня халтуры.


Точно! Многие наверное, мечтали бы о таком руководителе! :Ok:

----------


## Arnav

> вот бы мне такого руководителя! А то мне только палки ставят в колёса на работе, когда у меня халтуры.


Я его не только на халтуры отпускаю. на халтуры он вместе со мной ездит. Естессно за отдельную плату.

----------


## MOPO

> Надеюсь проверяющие органы не заходят в эту темку.


Надейся :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Они в основном в Одноклассниках сидят

----------


## Arnav

> Они в основном в Одноклассниках сидят


Вот пусть и сидят там подольше и побольше.
Да, давненько меня тут не было. Смотрю как-то вопросов просто ни у кого не возникает. Кстаи, одна из радостных новостей - сегодня отправили документы на надбавку работникам творческих специальностей. Теперь большинству моих сотрудников к заработной плате добавят целых две с половиной тысячи рублей, а мне аж целую тысячу. Уж не знаю куда и бежать с такой кучей денег. Хотя при наших мизерных окладах, даже такая прибавочка кажется внушительной.
Кстати. совсем скоро у нас маячат сразу три праздника "День пожилого человека, "День музыки" и "День учителя" (на языке культработников День пожилого учителя музыки), Так что. уважаемые коллеги, если у кого есть какие-то наброски или наоборот вопросы - давайте думать вместе.

----------


## maknata

> А то мне только палки ставят в колёса на работе, когда у меня халтуры.


Вот и меня это коснулось... Противно до горя.. Теперь чтоб поехать банкет отработать приходится писать заявление на бесплатный отпуск... Жаба давит нашего мэра что какая то там директриса ДК может заработать больше него... А прикрывается тем, что я должна думать только про основную работу... Но ведь все мои подработки не в ущерб основной работе! Я и так в ДК практически живу! В общем  :Jopa:

----------


## Arnav

> Теперь чтоб поехать банкет отработать приходится писать заявление на бесплатный отпуск...


Дебилизм просто! Чем они собираются держать культработников - это в наше время вообще редкий и штучный товар! Своими убогими зарплатами что ли Вот и бегут все из культуры от такого долбо.бизма!

----------


## Дабл

*maknata*,!
 Больше мэра не заработаешь!!!!!
А вот про День пожилого...... У нас традиционно этим занимается Пенсионный фонд. Мы обеспечиваем культурную программу(коллективы, номера). Проводится у нас в баре в виде застолья. Просто вечеринка, без напоминаний людям о их возрасте.
Кстати, простите, что редко участвую в беседе. То инета небыло, то просто некогда.....:frown:

----------


## Arnav

> Больше мэра не заработаешь!!!!!


Вот именно! Сытый голодного никогда не разумеет. Если не может обеспечить нормальные условия работы и оплаты труда представителям этого нелегкого труда, как и большинство МЭРзких работников - пусть заткнется!
Ну это проблема всех нас.



> простите, что редко участвую в беседе.


Да и я тоже нечасто сюда заглядываю. Да и мало кто что спрашивает. Может быть. оттого, что при схожести проблем возможности у нас  все-таки разные. Действительно мало что могу подсказать работникам небольших досуговых учреждений. Где достать деньги. как их заработать? Если у моего учреждения есть возможность заработать хоть какие-то средства на спецсчет - то у многих этого нет. Финансирование государственное с каждым годом все меньше и меньше. Могу только выразить восхищение вашей работой и выдержкой. 
Завтра как два концерта к Дню пожилого человека. Копейки не дали. Предупредили, что будет пресса, ТВ и чтобы все было на уровне. Наше спонсоров, чтобы концерт прошел на более-менее приличном уровне. Опять плохо - подумали. что спонсоры мне чего-то там тоже отстегнули.

----------


## Мелодия

Здравствуйте, коллеги!  :flower:  Какие есть интересные или грустные новости из жизни культработников?

----------


## Arnav

*Мелодия*,
 Привет, Зимфира! С приездом. Надеюсь отдохнула и с новыми силами примешься за работу в своем родном ДК. Проблемы только в реале, думаю. что не только у меня. Уже отгрохотали первые в этом учебном году праздники, так что наверняка, все коллеги постепенно впрягаются после летнего "застоя" в работу.

----------


## Ингуша

Привет,культрабртники!Я худ.рук. районного дома культуры.Почему темка не работает?Мало времени?Понимаю....:biggrin:

----------


## Arnav

> Почему темка не работает? Мало времени?Понимаю....


Темка то работает. Только выходят сюда человека два. А времени никогда не бывает достаточно. Сейчас уже начались мероприятия, перед Новым годом, во время и после вообще будет завал. Может быть стесняются люди высказываться.

----------


## Мелодия

А я еще не вышла с отпуска, только завтра на работу пойду. Все узнаю и вам по секрету расскажу! :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*Мелодия*,



> А я еще не вышла с отпуска


Поздравляю!:biggrin: Хотя если у тебя такое же начальство как у меня то - СОЧЦВСТВУЮ! ( То что обещала - сделаю! А если у тебя и минус этой песенки есть - я тя ваще расцулую!!!!!!!!!!!!)



> Почему темка не работает?


Темка работает.. ток вот не хочется выливать сюда негатив из реала... 
Хотя... А где ещё могу поплакаться?
Каждый день мне начальство втирает что мы плохие, что мы не работаем. Уже задолбали проверками по отработке рабочего времени.Каждый день. Задолбали глупыми вопросами - " Почему по графику занятия хора, а у вас занимается женский вокальный ансамбль?" Ну и вот.. вчера проводим традиционный ежегодный праздник улицы (куда сходится в принципе весь посёлок) Ну и?... Ни единого человека с мэрии не было.. не было перекрыто движение на дороге, где и проводился праздник, не было ни единого человека в погонах... Просто жуть. В принципе ни драк ни разборок не было, люди остались довольны.. Но.. Опять таки мне в мэрии будут рассказывать что мы ничего не делаем.. А вопросик напрашивается - как можно оценить нашу работу если тупо не ходить ни на одно наше мероприятие? :Jopa:

----------


## Arnav

> Каждый день мне начальство втирает что мы плохие, что мы не работаем.


Так, Наташа, это ведь повсеместная ситуация. Начальство просто не может говорить работникам, что они хорошие - любая похвала кому-либо им кажется проявлением слабости. А вот придти на мероприятие и после обс...ть с ног до головы - вот это да, это в их должностной инструкции , наверное, даже прописано.
Негатива в работе, конечно, много. Но нужно этому противостоять. Никто не имеет права унижать людей. Если что-то не понравилось в концепции и проведении мероприятия - сесть спокойненько и все по пунктам обсудить. Что не понравилось. над чем поработать, что учесть на будущее. 
А унизить сотрудника, как человека, как личность - проще всего. не нравиться и все, вы тут все не работаете. вы - никто и звать вас никак. При этом высокое начальство - сами того не желая расписываются в собственной некомпетенции.
Потому в последние годы не боюсь приглашкать начальство на прямой разговор. Заработал в администрации репутацию скандалиста (это я то с моим спокойнейшим характером!). Но - мероприятия мы проводим. закуп аппаратуры проводим на заработанные деньги. в этом году - несмотря на мои поездки и разъезды сделали ремонт опять-таки со своего спецсчета нескольких помещений. Вот и ответ на их вечные претензии. Пусть еще поищут дебилов. которые за их копейки - будут  :Jopa: рвать.Обидно бывает. что я столько лет отдал своему учреждению. Уже практически 17 лет. Когда пришел вообще ничего и никого здесь не было. Сейчас фунциклируем, денег зарабатываем. но все - сейчас рассматриваю несколько предложений о другой работе. А если уйду - самых близких сотрудников - с собой заберу.

----------


## Мелодия

> Начальство просто не может говорить работникам, что они хорошие - любая похвала кому-либо им кажется проявлением слабости


 К нашему директору это не относится, за любой положительный момент он обязательно похвалит, но и за косяк может "по шее дать"
*maknata*, у меня минуса еще нет..:frown: Так и останусь грустить не расцулованная...

----------


## lesyanew

Всем добрый день. Вот я и добралась на форум! Времени не хватает, работы много. С сентября меня повысили: перевели на худ.рука. Поэтому сейчас как белка в колесе. Спешу отчитаться: провели, наконец, День пожилого человека. Сделали как обычно 4 выездных концерта по домам ветеранов и один большой у себя в Центре досуга (концертная театрализованная программа). Сначала по поводу сценария возникли сомнения, потому что режиссёр праздника сделал его методом компиляции и были нехорошие моменты, которые пришлось переписать. Но всё же праздник удался! Зритель выходил довольный, куча благодарностей. 
У нас ближайшее - это выборы, открытия объектов и подтверждение звания "Народный" коллектив:eek:.

----------


## Мелодия

*lesyanew*, отчиталась по всем статьям! Молодец! Будем брать пример!  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Arnav

> режиссёр праздника сделал его методом компиляции и были нехорошие моменты, которые пришлось переписать.


А режиссер праздника не ваш сотрудник?
И еще один интересующий меня вопрос - в какую организацию вы отправляете запрос на получение звания "Образцовый" или "Народный" коллектив?

----------


## Мелодия

*maknata*, Наталья, я нашла неплохой минусок. Жду поцелуя. :biggrin:

----------


## Мелодия

Кстати, кто-нибудь слыша о "Шоу близнецов". Что это такое и можно ли его провести в небольшом ДК?

----------


## Arnav

> Кстати, кто-нибудь слыша о "Шоу близнецов".


Не знаю есть ли у меня в цифровом варианте сценарий Олега Тимофеева. Он проводил у себя в городе подобное шоу, правда оно у него называлось "Созвездие близнецов" На мой взгляд. можно его провести и в небольшом Доме культуры. посмотрю завтра на работе, если есть - вышлю.
Правда для его проведения - нужно найти необходимое количество этих самых близнецов.

----------


## Мелодия

Три пары есть точно. Правда, они все разновозрастные! Три поколения :biggrin:

----------


## Ингуша

> *Мелодия*,
> 
> Поздравляю!:biggrin: Хотя если у тебя такое же начальство как у меня то - СОЧЦВСТВУЮ! ( То что обещала - сделаю! А если у тебя и минус этой песенки есть - я тя ваще расцулую!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Темка работает.. ток вот не хочется выливать сюда негатив из реала... 
> Хотя... А где ещё могу поплакаться?
> Каждый день мне начальство втирает что мы плохие, что мы не работаем. Уже задолбали проверками по отработке рабочего времени.Каждый день. Задолбали глупыми вопросами - " Почему по графику занятия хора, а у вас занимается женский вокальный ансамбль?" Ну и вот.. вчера проводим традиционный ежегодный праздник улицы (куда сходится в принципе весь посёлок) Ну и?... Ни единого человека с мэрии не было.. не было перекрыто движение на дороге, где и проводился праздник, не было ни единого человека в погонах... Просто жуть. В принципе ни драк ни разборок не было, люди остались довольны.. Но.. Опять таки мне в мэрии будут рассказывать что мы ничего не делаем.. А вопросик напрашивается - как можно оценить нашу работу если тупо не ходить ни на одно наше мероприятие?


Приветик!Вообщем-то , как вижу, проблемы у всех почти одни.Я бы вообще предложила ввести ненормированный рабочий день,и приходить лишь,когда есть работа.У нас есть такая проблемка- отсиживание рабочего времени.Не понимаю зачем?Ведь можно сделать все за определенное время(ведь делаем же!!!!)Жаль времени....которое можно провести с пользой и работаться будет лучше!!!! Вы как?

----------


## Arnav

> Я бы вообще предложила ввести ненормированный рабочий день,и приходить лишь,когда есть работа.


У нас и так ненормированный рабочий день, но об этом вспоминают только тогда, когда нужно выйти работать в вечернее время или в выходные. ну. опять-таки можно договориться с руководством, если они достаточно вменяемы. Конечно. не стоит поощрять тех. кто намерен появляться только в день заработной платы. И все-таки, эффективный работник не тот. который отсиживает определенное количество времени. а тот кто дает результат. Мне допустим. сиделки на работе не нужны. которые будут часами пить чай и отгадывать кроссворды. Если человек в течении трех месяцев испытательного срока не выдал мне результат, это и праздники. и концерты. разработка проекта - расстаюсь без жалости. Могу расстаться и позже. Нужно уехать на халтуру - отпущу, но с условием, что свою основную работу человек выполнит качественно и в срок. Причем, у меня   халтурят все. Работник, у которго нет халтур - не нужен и мне.  Потому своими я дорожу. но сиделок. которые сидят от и до. и не могут выродить не одного мероприятия - увольняю сразу.

----------


## Ингуша

> У нас и так ненормированный рабочий день, но об этом вспоминают только тогда, когда нужно выйти работать в вечернее время или в выходные. ну. опять-таки можно договориться с руководством, если они достаточно вменяемы. Конечно. не стоит поощрять тех. кто намерен появляться только в день заработной платы. И все-таки, эффективный работник не тот. который отсиживает определенное количество времени. а тот кто дает результат. Мне допустим. сиделки на работе не нужны. которые будут часами пить чай и отгадывать кроссворды. Если человек в течении трех месяцев испытательного срока не выдал мне результат, это и праздники. и концерты. разработка проекта - расстаюсь без жалости. Могу расстаться и позже. Нужно уехать на халтуру - отпущу, но с условием, что свою основную работу человек выполнит качественно и в срок. Причем, у меня   халтурят все. Работник, у которго нет халтур - не нужен и мне.  Потому своими я дорожу. но сиделок. которые сидят от и до. и не могут выродить не одного мероприятия - увольняю сразу.


Абсолютно с Вами согласна!Именно это я и хотела сказать. :Aga:

----------


## Arnav

*Думаю. что эту тему многие могут поднять и у себя в коллективах.* К чему тратить драгоценное время. сидючи как в магазине с 9-00 до 17-00 - если результат будет нулевой. Такие посиделочки мне кажется наоборот расхолаживают работников. Привыкнув к плановому ничегонеделанию - они в итоге оказываются неспособными к творчеству вообще. К большому сожалению - работящих культработников становится все меньше и меньше.

----------


## Arnav

*Мелодия*,
 Зимфира. то что обещал - уже у тебя в ящике. Естессно. все нужно переработать уже с привязкой к местности и исходя из условий вашего Дома культуры. Удачи!

----------


## Мелодия

Спасибо, Владислав, письмо получила  :Ok:   :flower: .

----------


## Ингуша

> У нас и так ненормированный рабочий день, но об этом вспоминают только тогда, когда нужно выйти работать в вечернее время или в выходные. ну. опять-таки можно договориться с руководством, если они достаточно вменяемы. Конечно. не стоит поощрять тех. кто намерен появляться только в день заработной платы. И все-таки, эффективный работник не тот. который отсиживает определенное количество времени. а тот кто дает результат. Мне допустим. сиделки на работе не нужны. которые будут часами пить чай и отгадывать кроссворды. Если человек в течении трех месяцев испытательного срока не выдал мне результат, это и праздники. и концерты. разработка проекта - расстаюсь без жалости. Могу расстаться и позже. Нужно уехать на халтуру - отпущу, но с условием, что свою основную работу человек выполнит качественно и в срок. Причем, у меня   халтурят все. Работник, у которго нет халтур - не нужен и мне.  Потому своими я дорожу. но сиделок. которые сидят от и до. и не могут выродить не одного мероприятия - увольняю сразу.





> *Думаю. что эту тему многие могут поднять и у себя в коллективах.* К чему тратить драгоценное время. сидючи как в магазине с 9-00 до 17-00 - если результат будет нулевой. Такие посиделочки мне кажется наоборот расхолаживают работников. Привыкнув к плановому ничегонеделанию - они в итоге оказываются неспособными к творчеству вообще. К большому сожалению - работящих культработников становится все меньше и меньше.


У нас не только работающих становится меньше,но и вообще культработников.Если у вас вопрос стоит:не работаешь -увольнение.То у нас и увольнять то некого.На районный дом культуры - два солиста(я и муж),два режиссера (одна девушка на третьем курсе училища культуры и опытный дедушка,которому 80 лет),швея,зав.дет.сектором,методист(пенсионер) и руководитель народного ансамбля народных инструментов(пенсионер).Муж создал ВИА,по крупицам собирал инструменты и т.д.Год ансамбль просуществовал,но барабанщик сменил место проживания,а другого найти не можем.У молодежи другие интересы,какие там барабаны!Так что вот такие у нас проблемы.

----------


## Arnav

*Ингуша*,
 Жалко , конечно же. что у вас такая обстановка. Мне сложно это даже представить. Конечно же, нехватка кадров квалифицированных ощущается, как впрочем и везде, но не до такой степени. Штат у нас - около 150человек или даже больше. Всех и не упомнишь.
А не пытались ли сделать так, чтобы ваши вакансии для потенциальных ваших сотрудников стали более привлекательны. например, возможности подработок, либо может доплата по коэффициенту трудового участия по трудовому соглашению.



> Так что вот такие у нас проблемы.


В любом случае. не унывайте! Удачи!

----------


## Ингуша

> *Ингуша*,
>  Жалко , конечно же. что у вас такая обстановка. Мне сложно это даже представить. Конечно же, нехватка кадров квалифицированных ощущается, как впрочем и везде, но не до такой степени. Штат у нас - около 150человек или даже больше. Всех и не упомнишь.
> А не пытались ли сделать так, чтобы ваши вакансии для потенциальных ваших сотрудников стали более привлекательны. например, возможности подработок, либо может доплата по коэффициенту трудового участия по трудовому соглашению.
> 
> В любом случае. не унывайте! Удачи!


Я всего лишь худ.рук........Это не в моей компетенции.:frown:

----------


## zizi

А где подработать в сельском ДК? На днях была в загсе районном на октябрь всего две свадьбы. :Tu:  
А на счёт ненормированного рабочего дня, у нас местная администрация напротив ДК и её всегда очень волнует наш распорядок. И не докажешь, что я лучше с утра (пока дети в школе) дома за компом посижу, песенок новых поскачиваю, ещё что-то пощиу в инете для работы полезного. а не просто приду в ДК и тупо буду сидеть.

----------


## Arnav

> А на счёт ненормированного рабочего дня, у нас местная администрация напротив ДК и её всегда очень волнует наш распорядок. И не докажешь, что я лучше с утра (пока дети в школе) дома за компом посижу, песенок новых поскачиваю, ещё что-то пощиу в инете для работы полезного. а не просто приду в ДК и тупо буду сидеть.


Вот в чем и заключается главная ошибка административных работников. равнять культработников и себя (естессно не в плане зарплаты). То есть работник должен сидеть от и до. Ровно после обеда у него должно наступить вдохновение. он выдаст на гора кучу проектов. поставит и проведет мероприятие. господа. какая же это х..ня (буковки подставляйте сами). Тем самым в человеке убивается творческое начало вообще. которое в себе нужно беречь. холить и лелеять.
Недавно дошло вообще до смешного - организованно отправили на митинг под девизом "Мы за достойную зарплату!". Пипец. театр абсурда. Кто не явится на митинг. естессно обещали наказать финансово. для кого организовывалось это шоу - как грится ХЗ. Да. ребята. иногда приходиться признать. что работать приходиться среди непуганых идиотов.

----------


## Мелодия

А у нас выборы главы администрации и депутатов. Готовим концерт.

----------


## Ингуша

> А где подработать в сельском ДК? На днях была в загсе районном на октябрь всего две свадьбы. 
> А на счёт ненормированного рабочего дня, у нас местная администрация напротив ДК и её всегда очень волнует наш распорядок. И не докажешь, что я лучше с утра (пока дети в школе) дома за компом посижу, песенок новых поскачиваю, ещё что-то пощиу в инете для работы полезного. а не просто приду в ДК и тупо буду сидеть.


У нас почти все подрабатывают.Населения у нас не мало,есть еще наши районы,а вот сотрудников....  Но на подработку отпускают скрепя зубами,при нашей то зарплате..... Никто не подсчитывает сколько времени тратится на инет,на выбор песен,разучивание,и т.д. Все это мне удобней делать дома,да и по возможностям так получается.
Во вторник у нас День села,а я простыла конкретно.... указ получила при первом покашливании - никаких больничных....

----------


## Arnav

> на подработку отпускают скрепя зубами,при нашей то зарплате.....


А стоит ли обращать внимание на скрежет их зубов. Кабы он вас поил, кормил, одевал - еще можно было бы и прислушаться. Самое главное - нужно уважать себя и свой труд. Как часто самоуважение мы загоняем глубоко под лавку и покорно пляшем под дудку чиновников. У меня лично сейчас не самый простой период в работе. Ругаюсь каждый день с начальством. За время моей работы их сменилось столько-о-о и каждый новый пытается мести по новому, а отношение по-прежнему чиновничье, начальственно-пренебрежительное. Да, честно глубоко нас..ть на их отошение. мероприятия . которые засталвяют делать настолько кондовые, как будто они своими ссохшимися мозгами застряли в середине 70-х. Вот и борюсь со всем этим. потому что уже достало дерьмо делать.

----------


## Arnav

Какая тишина вокруг - и ни одного культработника... Досадно.:frown:

----------


## Мелодия

> Какая тишина вокруг - и ни одного культработника... Досадно.


 Почему ни одного, я здесь. Только я воспитана так: если не знаешь, что сказать, лучше промолчи. Пусть про меня скажут, что я чего-то не знаю, чем "не знает, а все равно лезет".

----------


## baranvagalina

ПЛАМЕННЫЙ ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ РАБОТНИКАМ КУЛЬТУРЫ.Как это я раньше сюда не попала? Я тоже работаю в ДК-сейчас это КДЦ.По образованию-режиссер досуговых мероприятий-по призванию-певица.Ею и работаю-и руковожу вокальной студией.Муж-звуко и светооператор-а был  руководителем дискотеки.Сейчас ее закрыли.Буду рада-если чем могу быть полезной.

----------


## baranvagalina

*Мелодия*,
 В воскресенье тоже выборы были.Делали ярмарку-и не только в городе-а по всему поселению-концерты.А 4 октября пережили День города-и ту же ярмарку...

----------


## Мелодия

> Делали ярмарку-и не только в городе-а по всему поселению-концерты.А 4 октября пережили День города-и ту же ярмарку...


 Нашему брату всегда работы хватает. Кем Вы работаете?

----------


## baranvagalina

> Кем Вы работаете?


Я работаю артистом-вокалистом и руковожу вокальной студией.У нас очень много мероприятий-бывает по 3 в день.И улучшения не предвидится.

----------


## Мелодия

> артистом-вокалистом


 ЗдОрово!!!  :flower:  А у нас нет таких должностей! 
Кстати, вопрос на засыпку ко всем. У меня вокальный коллектив. Раньше можно было набрать 15 человек и спокойно с ними работать. Теперь говорят, что в коллективе должно быть не менее 18 человек. Кто какие законы знает, или в нэте чего видели, напишите, пожалста!!! Ругаться с начальством не хочу, т.к. в своей правоте не уверена.

----------


## Arnav

> Теперь говорят, что в коллективе должно быть не менее 18 человек. Кто какие законы знает, или в нэте чего видели, напишите, пожалста!!! Ругаться с начальством не хочу, т.к. в своей правоте не уверена.


И не надо ругаться. На ставке руководителя кружка должна быть выработка определенного количества часов и 18 человек заниамающихся детей. Допустим у меня в штате образцовый хореографический ансамбль. Руководитель получает ставку за 18 занимающихся детей (как правило это концертная выступающая группа). Остальные дети занимаются у нее в группах самоокупаемости. Т.Е. дети плятят за обучение и определенный процент от сданной суммы получает руководитель. Количество часов и занимающихся детей устанавливается в соответствии с Положением о дополнительном образовании. Согласно этому же Положению ведется журнал учета посещаемости и учебный план.

----------


## Мелодия

Дело в том, *Владислав*, что коллектив я набрала в марте этого года (о статусе "образцовый" пока не может идти и речи). Называется "Вокальный коллектив", а не кружок и не студия. Моя должность - хормейстер, а не рук-ль кружка. Насколько я знаю (в детской "беседке" читала), от этого названия зависит очень много, в том числе и количество участников КФ и форма работы, и часы на индивидуальные занятия и групповые и еще куча всего, в чем я еще не разобралась. Я многого не знаю, вот и интересуюсь.  :flower:

----------


## Arnav

> Я многого не знаю, вот и интересуюсь.


Так и правильно делаешь. что интересуешься. Все дело в том. что этот коллектив я привел как в пример. Потому что их документы в этот момент находились у меня на столе. Звание николько не влияет на количество детей занимающихся в кружке. И название тоже. У меня по положению существуют только кружки и клубные формирования (любительские). Кружок можно назвать как угодно хоть ансамблем. хоть студией и т.д. И вот по этому самому Положению , а также должностным инструкциям (которые кстати, обязательно должны быть у вашего руководства) количество детей в кружке на ставку должно быть - 18 человек.
Зимфира, чтобы не ломать голову - попроси у руководства показать тебе твою должностную инструкцию. Она должна быть вместе с другими инструкциями храниться в отделе кадров в специальной папке. Если этой папки нет. то при первом же визите КРУ руководителю КДУ грозят серьезные проблемы.

----------


## lutiklara

*baranvagalina*,
А я сейчас размышляю на тему "что такое вокальная студия для населения райцентра". Может поделитесь опытом вкратце.Основной вопрос такой: что даёт существование такого объединения жителям села. какие тут плюсы.

----------


## Tavina

QUOTE=lutiklara]"что такое вокальная студия для населения райцентра"[/QUOTE]

Могу заверить вас, как житель ПГТ, что такие творческие формирования актуальны везде и всегда. Петь хотят, практически все, тем более многие уверенны в том, что они это умеют делать... Есть, конечно проблемы, и прежде всего, неважное (и это еще мягко сказано) техническое оснащение, а также кадровый вопрос. 
Однако, многие работают в глубинке и с тем, что имеется, при этом добиваются неплохих результатов,к сожалению не все имеют возможность  поучаствовать в конкурсах более высокого уровня, чем район и область... (финансы и еще раз финансы). 




> что даёт существование такого объединения жителям села. какие тут плюсы


Плюсов масса, а самое главное это нормальное общение, которого на селе так мало.

----------


## zizi

Дорогие культработники, я к вам опять с просьбой. Начальство отправляет на конкурс культработников "Мастера праздника". Кто-нибудь участвовал в подобном мероприятии?
1.Задание "Праздник делаю я". Визитка участника конкурса. Шоу-рассказ в любом жанре команды поддержки района о своём участнике конкурса. Участник в этом рассказе должен играть одну из основных ролей.

Может кто-то имеет опыт такого конкурса. Может кто-то подскажет в какой форме нужно сделать, в общем буду рада всем идеям, любой помощи. Можно в личку или на мыло. 
Прошу вас помогите. :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Arnav

*zizi*,

У этого конкурса есть Положение. Если есть. то выложи его пожалуйста.И где он будет проводиться?

----------


## Мелодия

> Если есть. то выложи его пожалуйста.И где он будет проводиться?


  :Aga:  Я тоже хочу почитать.

----------


## lutiklara

*TAVINA*,
 Спасибо за отклик! 
Знакомая пишет проект, просила меня как вокалиста подумать на эту  тему, а я работаю  только с детьми.



> Плюсов масса, а самое главное это нормальное общение, которого на селе так мало.


С этой мыслью полностью согласна, а что ещё, более материальное что-ли... В конце проекта- устройство фестиваля предполагается.

----------


## baranvagalina

> что такое вокальная студия для населения


В нашем ДК-не только моя студия.И вокально-инструментальная.И хор народной песни.и вокальная группа народной песни.Я работаю в эстрадном жанре.У меня поют и дети и взрослые-школьники.поскольку у нас мероприятий куча и не только в нашем дк-мы ездим и в воинские части и по другим населенным пунктам.
я только не согласна  с тем-что должно быть 18 человек.Это же не хор.Нужно с каждым человеком индивидуально заниматься.По сколько же минут на человека будет приходиться?
В этом году из старых учеников осталось 3 человека.кто школу закончил.кто замуж вышел.новый набор.Все сначала!!!

----------


## Tavina

*lutiklara*,
Я уже много лет работаю с детскими коллективами и могу сказать, что многие мои воспитанники продолжили свое образование по этому профилю, сейчас работают в разных уголках региона. С некоторыми из них я поддерживаю связь, по отзывам знаю, что ребятам нравится то, чем они занимаются и я ужасно рада за них. Вот вам и плюсы, а ведь эти дети могли просто по окончании сельской школы уйти в ПТУ...

----------


## Tavina

> Нужно с каждым человеком индивидуально заниматься.


Скажите, а как у вас с индивидуальными часами? Вот у нас никак, не разрешают в официальном порядке проводить по тарификации, якобы в Уставе не прописано чего то, приходиться выкручиваться.

----------


## zizi

Конкурс областной (Курган).
Первое задание я писала. Второе - "Праздник надо провести вчера" Импровизационный конкурс. По заданию жюри участнику надо организовать и поставить на сцене мероприятие, используя членов команды поддержки, муз.инструменты, фонограммы, реквизит, костюмы, тех. возможности.

3 задание "Праздник - это я!" Парад талантов участника конкурса в любом виде творчества или деятельности.

Жду помощи!:smile:

----------


## Tavina

*zizi*,
А в каком виде творчества вы можете показать себя? 
И на какой форме мероприятия вам лично хотелось бы остановиться?
ФОРМЫ  МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ

Вечера:
1.	Тематический вечер
2.	Вечер-портрет
3.	Вечер  памяти
4.	Вечер-чествование
5.	Вечер-беседа
6.	Вечер-диспут
7.	Литературно-музыкальный вечер  /композиция/
8.	Вечер  отдыха
9.	Вечер  юмора
10.	Театрализованный вечер

Программы:
1.	Игровая программа
2.	Конкурсная программа
3.	Познавательная программа
4.	Познавательно-игровая программа
5.	Конкурсно-развлекательная программа
6.	Праздничная программа
7.	Спортивно-игровая программа
8.	Конкурсно-познавательная программа
9.	Шоу – программа
10.	Тематическая программа
11.	Аналитическая программа

Часы, уроки:
1.	Информационный час
2.	Духовный час
3.	Час краеведения
4.	Патриотический час
5.	Урок мужества
6.	Урок краеведения

Другие:
1.	Посиделки
2.	Юбилей
3.	Тематический концерт
4.	Диспут
5.	Семейная эстафета
6.	Кинолекторий, видеолекторий
7.	Имянаречение
8.	Устный журнал
9.	Праздник села  /русской песни, баяна, гармошки и т.д./
10.	Ситуационная игра 
11.	Митинг, митинг-реквием
12.	Консультативная беседа
13.	Огонек
14.	Тематическая дискотека

И это еще не все формы...

----------


## Мелодия

*TAVINA*, спасибо за формы мероприятий!  :flower:

----------


## Tavina

*Мелодия*,
Всегда рада помочь. Есть немало накоплений сценарного материала, но пока не могу воспользоваться функцией загрузки. Но это вопрос времени. Могу обозначить тематику имеющихся сценариев, выберите, что вас заинтерисует:

- 8 марта, День Матери;
- вечер-портрет;
- День влюбленных;
- День знаний, выпускной бал, День учителя;
- тематические дискотеки;
- работа с молодежью;
- работа с семьей;
- сельское хозяйство;
- борьба с негативными явлениями;
- военная тематика;
- фольклор (Белгородский регион)
- свадьбы, юбилеи.

Ваши пожелания возьму на заметку, отредактирую материал и попробую загрузить.

----------


## baranvagalina

> многие мои воспитанники продолжили свое образование по этому профилю, сейчас работают в разных уголках региона.


У меня тоже самое!

----------


## baranvagalina

> приходиться выкручиваться.


Я тоже выкручиваюсь-как могу.А что делать?

----------


## Arnav

> Скажите, а как у вас с индивидуальными часами? Вот у нас никак, не разрешают в официальном порядке проводить по тарификации, якобы в Уставе не прописано чего то, приходиться выкручиваться.


Я видимо уже начинаю повторяться, но повторю еще раз. Милые дамы, из любого идиотского Положения есть выход. который нужно искать совместно с руководством. Я ни одного работника не удержу, если буду его за свою мизерную зарплату заставлять отрабатывать столько сколько написано в Положениях и всяческих дурацких разнарчдках. Единственное мое требование от работников, чтобы отчетная документация была в полном порядке на случай проверки. Наработать коллектив, собрать кружок или студию сложно не только в небольшом городе, это проблема всех городов и мегаполисов в том числе. Так что не ждите милостей от государства - ему сейчас не до культуры, а создавайте приемлемые условия труда сами.

----------


## Tavina

> не ждите милостей от государства - ему сейчас не до культуры, а создавайте приемлемые условия труда сами.


Жестко, но очень точно! Что мы и стараемся делать "совместно с руководством".
Ну, а все же, когда наконец государство повернется к культуре лицом???

----------


## Arnav

> Ну, а все же, когда наконец государство повернется к культуре лицом???


В ближайшее время это не произойдет. Даже когда происходит очередное незначительное повышение зарплат бюджетным работникам, то в первую очередь, это касается учителей и медицинских работников, мы же как всегда в ...
Ничего страшного не произойдет, если будете выходить к своему директору или заместителю по творчеству, художественному руководителю с предложениями своими усилиями как-то улушить положение и в своем учреждении и материальное положение своих сотрудников. Мы ведь все время работаем на людях, поэтому обязаны выглядеть хорошо, да и вообще человек должен каждый день кушать, иначе какой из него работник?
сейчас еще неизвестно сколько государство будет вошкаться с экономическим кризисом, так что видел он енту культуру далеко и глубоко...Хотя при случае поьзуют нас часто и беспощадно. 
Ладно, извините. что много говорю на эту тему.

----------


## Мелодия

*TAVINA*, не буду наглеть, попрошу только сценарий вечера отдыха "Для тех, кому за...". Можно в форме игровой программы, а можно за столиками. Никак не получается сделать самой - не представляю, чтО это!



> Ничего страшного не произойдет, если будете выходить к своему директору или заместителю по творчеству, художественному руководителю с предложениями своими усилиями как-то улушить положение и в своем учреждении и материальное положение своих сотрудников


 Я представляю...

----------


## Tavina

*Мелодия*,
Очень хотелось бы помочь, но к сожалению у меня проблемы с загрузкой, уже и поделила материал на части, а все равно не закачивается. Сейчас занимаюсь выяснением. Как только получу возможность загрузки, отправлю  небольшую копилочку сценариев на разные темы.

----------


## baranvagalina

> а учебно-воспитательная работа


Помимо журнала пишем еще планы.Репертуарный ,учебно-воспитательный и др.

----------


## Мелодия

*baranvagalina*, Вы мне не ответили...  :Oj:

----------


## Василий

> Василий2008, это то, что я спрашивала?


Да...

----------


## Василий

[IMG]http://*********ru/290669m.jpg[/IMG]

напишите есть ли у вас ICQ или SKYPE...

----------


## Мелодия

> напишите есть ли у вас ICQ или SKYPE...


 :frown: Нет... Я только на "Mail.Ru Агент" зарегистрирована.

----------


## Мелодия

*Ребята, беда! Нам грозит сокращение!!! Что делать?*

----------


## Василий

> Ребята, беда! Нам грозит сокращение!!! Что делать?


Вы основной работник?

Сокращают как правило тех у кого результаты меньше, категория ниже...
На вопрос что делать можно ответить лишь зная всю ситуацию...

----------


## Мелодия

> На вопрос что делать можно ответить лишь зная всю ситуацию...


 Наш ДК расположен на краю города. Основной состав детей ходят в Центр досуга и Дом детского творчества. Чтобы к нам попасть, требуются небольшие затраты на автобус, да и рано темнеет. Поэтому, ребятишек у нас немного: вокальный коллектив (мой), театральный и студия ДПИ. Хореограф ушла в декрет :frown: Категория у ДК (насколько я знаю) вторая. Сокращать некого, но "стрелочник" и в культуре найдется. Я основной работник, но коллектив только создается. Когда я была в отпуске из Департамента культуры потребовали расписание занятий. В ответ на то, что я в отпуске, начальник Департамента сказала: "Меня абсолютно не интересует личная жизнь ваших сотрудников" и потребовала расписание. Вот так! У сильного всегда бессильный виноват.

----------


## Василий

> Меня абсолютно не интересует личная жизнь ваших сотрудников"


Так вы директор ДК? Или методист? Почасовик? Руководитель кружка?




> В ответ на то, что я в отпуске, начальник Департамента сказала: "Меня абсолютно не интересует личная *жизнь ваших сотрудников*"


по логике она могла такое сказать либо директору либо руководителю коллектива у которого в декрет ушла хореограф...

Напишите подробнее в личку.

----------


## Мелодия

*Василий2008*, загляните в личку.
*Культработники*! Ответьте, пожалуйста, вы заключаете договора между руководителями кружков и родителями кружковцев? Например: родители обязуются контролировать посещение детьми занятий, вовремя оплачивать, а руководитель обязан дать знания в полном объеме, вывозить на конкурсы... Ну, я не знаю... Чего-нибудь подобное делаете?

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Привет всем!
Я худ.рук. районного Центра культуры и досуга





> Культработники! Ответьте, пожалуйста, вы заключаете договора между руководителями кружков и родителями кружковцев? Например: родители обязуются контролировать посещение детьми занятий, вовремя оплачивать, а руководитель обязан дать знания в полном объеме, вывозить на конкурсы... Ну, я не знаю... Чего-нибудь подобное делаете?
> 
> 				__________________


Первый раз слышу о таком. Может это практикуют музыкальные школы или школы искусств. У нас все творческие коллективы - и взрослые, и детские - бесплатные для участников. Правда для того, чтобы поехать на конкурсы или фестивали, пошить новые костюмы - приходится раскошеливаться родителям. Со взрослыми коллективами - ищем спонсоров. А дети хотят чаще менять свои костюмы, поэтому для них спонсоры - родители. Но без письменной договоренности.

----------


## Мелодия

*MaRinKa_Z*, уже давно во всех ДК берется оплата за посещение вокальных и хореографических кружков, т.к. в штатном расписание так и указано: хормейстер и балетмейстер (т.е. специалисты). И разряд серьезно отличается от "руководителя кружка" Остальные кружки (студии) бесплатны.

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Странно. Может я чего-то не знаю. Хотя работаю уже много лет. Но у нас в штатном расписании обозначены не руководители кружков, а руководители творческих коллективов (по жанрам). А оплата, как я понимаю, может быть. У нас такое было для тех руководителей, ставки которых не финансировались с бюджета. После того как коллектив формировался, стабильно работал, руководоство выносило предложение на сессию районного совета о финансировании с бюджета. И если финансирование утверджалось - руководитель переводился со спец.счета в бюджет.
А вы хотете сказать, что у вас все кружки платные. И для взрослых?

----------


## Мелодия

> А вы хотете сказать, что у вас все кружки платные. И для взрослых?


 :frown:  :Aga:  Руководители кружков - 8 разряд, а я (хормейстер) 11 разряд. Независимо от стажа работы и образования.

----------


## Василий

> Культработники! Ответьте, пожалуйста, вы заключаете договора между руководителями кружков и родителями кружковцев? Например: родители обязуются контролировать посещение детьми занятий, вовремя оплачивать, а руководитель обязан дать знания в полном объеме, вывозить на конкурсы... Ну, я не знаю... Чего-нибудь подобное делаете?



Нет не делаем. Но: При заключении платного договора (он трехсторонний) там все прописано.

----------


## Мелодия

> При заключении платного договора


 Можете мне его скинуть?

----------


## Василий

Скинул. Будут вопросы пишите в личку.

Поздравляю с появлением ICQ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Мелодия

*Брат-белорус*, план на 2009 год в личке.

----------


## Мелодия

Культработники-и-и-и-и! Ау-у-у-у!!! Новый год на носу! Что бум делать?

----------


## Брат-белорус

Будем делать утренники и концерты. А в чём конкретно вопрос? Давайте, будем конкретно формулировать вопросы, а потом и делиться наработками. Я, например, Дед Мороз со стажем! На праздник - поеду в Москву

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

> Я, например, Дед Мороз со стажем! На праздник - поеду в Москву


А что будете делать в Москве? Работать? Или отдыхать?

----------


## Василий

Конечно работать. В предновогоднюю неделю в москве можно заработать свою годовую зарплату дома. Все ж очень просто.

----------


## Tavina

*Василий2008*,
 А это как???

----------


## Мелодия

> В предновогоднюю неделю


 мы с утра до вечера на детских утренниках.



> в Москве


 к сожалению, мы не в Москве. :frown:
Так что, нам 


> заработать свою годовую зарплату


 совсем не светит :frown:

----------


## Мелодия

Как можно провести вечер отдыха "Для тех, кому за...". Кто-нибудь проводил? Дайте, пожалуйста, сценарий  :Oj: . Или сценарный план. Или что-нибудь полезное.  :flower:

----------


## Arnav

*Мелодия*,

Зимфира! Выслал концепцию своего учреждения на мейл. Думаю, что остальное слать просто не имеет большого смысла - только запутаю всё. Смотри, что непонятно спрашивай.

*Брат-белорус*,
В ящике.

Большая просьба - полученную информацию не выкладывать в инет. Всем удачи!

----------


## Мелодия

*Arnav*, спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!!!

----------


## Василий

> Большая просьба - полученную информацию не выкладывать в инет. Всем удачи!


Очень правильно сказал. Спасибо.

----------


## Василий

> мы с утра до вечера на детских утренниках.


Хорошо платят наверное




> к сожалению, мы не в Москве. 
> Так что, нам


Мы тоже не в Москве. 12 часов.





> совсем не светит


И нам не светит. Только работаем и фонариком подсвечиваем. А то Дед-Мороз старенький. Плохо видит.

----------


## Arnav

Кстати, по поводу новогодних мероприятий. обычно вся эта кутерьма начинается где-то в середине декабря. Ну, а подготовка где-то уже с сентября. Конец декабря до недавнего времени был забит полностью. Но из за нагрянувшего кризиса многие фирмы свои заказы отменили. Я сейчас говорю не по основной работе, а по поводу халтур новогодних. Так что, если у кого-то получается с работой в Москве - это просто здорово. Сам тоже буду в Москве, но в первой половине декабря. На чёс - возвращаюсь домой. Так что , уважаемые культработники, всем хорошо поработать, а самое главное заработать. Без последствий в виде незапланированной простуды. Всем удачи!

----------


## Брат-белорус

Спасибо за пожелание! И еще - я бы с радостью поработал в Москве и предновогоднием мероприятия. А так приходиться работать только новогоднюю ночь. Если есть конкретные предложения - рад выслушать и посотрудничать!!

----------


## zizi

*Arnav*,
*Мелодия*,
 а можно и мне ваш перспективный план и концепцию на почту. Буду очень признательна. :Oj:  :flower:  Обещаю в инет не выкладывать!
 Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Мелодия

*zizi*, план на почте!

----------


## zizi

*Arnav*,
 дело в том, что мне надо написать контрольную по теории организаций.:biggrin:
и там есть закон синергетического развития, который нам сказали рассмотреть на примере своей работы. А у нас ничего такого и в помине нет. Так я подумала :Oj:  может я у вас чего слямзю себе в контрольную. :flower:

----------


## Arnav

*zizi*,
Выслал. Посмотри - может чего то и в моей работе можно надыбать. но они то сами должны понимать. что закон синергетического развития в небольших КДУ вызывает не взрыв рабочего энтузиазма, а мягко говоря ступор. Не секрет, а в каком институте вы учитесь? В Челябе или в Тюмени?

----------


## zizi

*Arnav*,
 Спасибо огромное. Я учусь в Курганском государственном университете (КГУ).
К культуре вообще мало отношения,  буду я  специалист по работе с молодёжью.
Это больше государственная молодёжная политика, социальные вопросы и т. д.
Зачем я туда попёрлась учится, я и сама не знаю. В моей работе это мало пригодиться. Просто как-то скучно стало, думаю поеду поучусь. И вот уже 5 курс.
Ещё раз спасибо!

----------


## Василий

А куда пропала Мелодия?

----------


## vovk

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги! Рада видеть знакомые лица!!!!!!!!!!!! Я руководитель вокальной студии детского дома культуры г.Тольятти. Кстати, на счет Нового года. Очень хотелось бы услышать (и конечно же спеть) какую-нибудь новую песенку про Новый год, если есть - поделитесь, пожалуйста.  
v.sveta.69@mail.ru

----------


## zizi

А у нас в ДК сокращения.:mad: Пол ставки баяниста сокращают и наплевать всем что у нас хор защитил в этом году звание народного.
Просто обидно до слёз. Зато штат нашей администрации остаётся прежним.:mad::mad::mad:

----------


## Мелодия

> А куда пропала Мелодия?


 Спасибо, Василий!  :flower:  Были проблемы с интернетом, мастер в отпуске, пришлось ждать начала декабря! :biggrin: Я ВЕРНУ-У-У-УЛА-А-А-АСЬ!!!

----------


## Tavina

> Я ВЕРНУ-У-У-УЛА-А-А-АСЬ!!!


Ну, наконец-то! Заскучали без тебя, однако!!! :tongue:

----------


## Мелодия

Ребята, кто уже написал годовой отчет?

----------


## Viwnja

Всем приветик! Я давно не была на сайте, лет сто, как мне кажется, всё работа да работа! спасибо за открытие темки для культработников! Сама три года работаю в районном Доме культуры. Проблем куча, да и говорить о них не буду, т.к. они у нас одни. Единственное что меня интересует, где можно выиграть гранд на 1 миллион гривен????? Два раза по 5 тысяч мы выигрывали, но это мини - гранты, а вот о таких масштабных я и не слышала. может кто знает?
Отчёт ещё не писали. всё сижу с планом, хочется мне чего-т новенького. А вот как вспомню, что это новенькое ещё нужно отстоять, у нашей Мачехи. УУУУФФФ! Аж мороз по коже. Ну ничего, пробьёмся! Всех с наступившим Новым годом и Рождеством!!

----------


## Мелодия

Ребята, что-то мы забыли о нашем кабинете! Наверное, надо всех на ковер :mad: :biggrin: к начальнику!

----------


## Дабл

Мы сдали отчёт!!!!!!!!! И в район!!!! А сегодня и в крае!!!!!!! 
А о кабинете забыли, т.к. то праздники, то отчёты.....

----------


## Arnav

> А о кабинете забыли, т.к. то праздники, то отчёты.....


Да дел действительно было много. Тоже могу отчитаться, что отчеты сдали. Огромнейшие и объемнейшие.

----------


## Дабл

> Да дел действительно было много. Тоже могу отчитаться, что отчеты сдали. Огромнейшие и объемнейшие.


А сколько впереди ещё дел!!!!!!!!! И отчётов!!!!:eek:
А коллектив у меня малость расслабился после праздников.....

----------


## Ингуша

*Arnav*,
 Спасибо!!!:smile:

----------


## Дабл

*Arnav*,
У меня молодой коллектив....  Люди реально  РАБОТАЮТ!!!!!!!!!  И я за них биться до последнего буду! Хорошо, что у нас глава понимающий.... Помогает и на мешает....

----------


## Мелодия

А у меня новости грустные и ужастные (как из м/ф про Иа): во-первых, заставляют вести тетрадь учета рабочего времени по каждому часу, а во-вторых, нас, в связи с мировым кризисом, хотят объединить с Центром культуры. А у них полный штат, так что нас в любом случае распустят по домам :frown: . Никакого желания работать не осталось, детей жалко, набрала 25 ребятишек, а они даже не подозревают, что их ждет "измена" любимого руководителя. Что делать, ума не приложу... :frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Arnav

> во-первых, заставляют вести тетрадь учета рабочего времени по каждому часу


У нас примерно то же самое - я об этом выше написал.




> в связи с мировым кризисом, хотят объединить с Центром культуры


Года четыре назад меня объединили с двумя филиалами. На сотрудниках тех учреждений культуры, которые были присоединены к нам - это никак не отразилось. Более того, для того, уволить человека в связи с реогранизацией учреждения - это непростое дело. Человек их просто по судам затаскает, если веских причин для увольнения нет, либо вправе потребовать предоставления рабочего места.

----------


## Мелодия

*Arnav*, Владислав, отвечаю в личку.

----------


## Arnav

*Мелодия*,
 Зимфирочка, ответил в личку.....  :Aga:

----------


## Victorya

Привет, коллеги! Удивляюсь, как это раньше я увидела эту темку? Зато сейчас перечитала всю с самого первого поста и до последнего. Все, что здесь обсуждается мне знакомо и близко. В культуре я уже более 15 лет, начинала обыкновенным методистом, затем руководила Центром культуры и досуга. Ушла на повышение в горадминистрацию, не понравилось - вернулась в культуру. Руковожу районным организационно-методическим центром, тем который курирует деятельность всех сельских учреждений культуры (СДК и клубов) нашего района, а их у нас 33 сельских клуба. Поэтому, на все вопросы, касающиеся планирования, анализа и отчетности, думаю, что сумею ответить.

----------


## Мелодия

*Victorya*, вау!!! 


> на все вопросы, касающиеся планирования, анализа и отчетности, думаю, что сумею ответить


 На это мы очень даже согласные!!! Спасибо!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А 


> Центральная глубинка


 это где? Не рядом с нами? :rolleyes:

----------


## Victorya

*Мелодия*, дорогая я нахожусь за тысячи километров от тебя, совсем рядышком с нашими украинскими коллегами.
 А вот моя сестрица год назад с гастролями театра, в котором работает, была в Ханты-Мансийске. После поездки делилась незабываемыми впечатлениями! Привезла соломенных оленей (сувениры), и войлочную национальную одежду. Теперь у меня на работе все это на самом видном месте выставлено. И всем любопытно, что же это за "чужеземные" реликвии?  :Vah:

----------


## Naira

Всем огромный привет! Можно к вам  присоединиться? Скажите, пожалуйста, что знаете об автономии, что это такое и с чем его едят?У нас ходят слухи, что к 2011 году все учреждения культуры должны перейти на автономию.

----------


## Тони

Я очень рада, что попала  случайно на данную страничку. Работаю в культуры 12 лет. Меня интересует вот такой вопрос. До скольки часов вечера  в ваших учреждениях идут вечерние мероприятия на платной основе (дискотеки)? Нас в этом году ограничили до 10 часов, местная Дума приняла соответствующие Решение.А проблема вот в чем. Посетителей не устраивает такой график, посещение сократилось и мы лишились значительных доходов от предпринимательской деятельности, а это те средства, за счет которых мы развивались. По основной смете расходов на каждой статье не более 5 тыс. рублей. Как теперь выживать, на что шить костюмы, содержать здание,  тем более на дворе финансовый кризис и соответствующее сокращение бюджетного ассигнования.

----------


## Victorya

> До скольки часов вечера  в ваших учреждениях идут вечерние мероприятия на платной основе (дискотеки)? .


Отвечу как с этим делом обстоит у нас. Есть аналогичное вашему Решение Представительного собрания о том, что после 22-00 нахождение в учреждениях культуры (читай: на дискотеке, концерте и т.п.) лиц, не достигших 14-летнего возраста без сопровождения взрослых не разрешается. Всем остальным (т.е. лицам старше 14 лет) - милости просим! Но опять же только до 24-00! В городе учреждения культуры позже этого времени не работают. В сельской местности, да ещё и в летнее время дискотека в 23-00 в лучшем случае только начинается, и заканчивается она соответственно в пол-второго, пол-третьего ночи. "Веселится и ликует весь народ!"
    Так что еще раз по существу твоего вопроса: ограничить время пребывания в учреждении культуры ваши местные законодатели могут только несовершеннолетних детей. Насколько я понимаю, не все посетители дискотеки столь юны. А уж граждан старше 18 лет ограничивать в доступе в "культурным благам", коим является и пресловутая дискотека, никто не может. Конституцию пока ещё никто не отменял. Если только ваша Дума не установила КОМЕНДАНТСКИЙ ЧАС!!!

----------


## Мелодия

*Victorya*, у нас то же самое. 
Дорогие коллеги, ответьте, пожалуйста, как обстоят дела в Ваших учреждениях культуры в связи с мировым кризисом. Такое ощущение, что сокращение штатов (почти в три раза) проходит только в нашем районе/округе. Может "наверху" никто и не подозревает о том, что у нас творится?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Тони*, а Вы откуда? Может в одном ДК работаем? :biggrin:

----------


## Дабл

*Мелодия*,
До нас кризис не добрался.... пока.... Сокращались в конце 2007 г. И то три человека всего. Если придётся сокращать, то..... незнаю кто работать будет!!!! 
А по дискотекам..... у нас в учебное время до 24.00, а в каникулы до 1.00.

----------


## Мелодия

У нас дискотеки до 19.00 (до 14 лет) :biggrin: Строже, чем у всех :tongue:

*Добавлено через 11 часов 50 минут*
*Дабл*, а какие у Вас есть специалисты?

----------


## Дабл

*Мелодия*,
Творческие- отдел массовых зрелищ и концертной деятельности(зав.отделом и методист), детско-молодёжный(так же 2 чел) два звукача(реж. и оператор). Плюс специалист по коммерческой деятельности, народный хор "Ветеран"(2 чел.), нар.ансамбль(2 чел.). Ну и костюмер, художник, спец. по кадрам, три бухгалтера, музей(2 чел.), электрик и тех.персонал( 7 чел. почти все на 1,5 ставки). Да плюс у меня в подчинении один СДК (4 чел) и сельский клуб(1 чел- 0,5 ставки)

----------


## Arnav

Дискотеки у меня - до скольки надо, до стольки и будет. Регулируем этот вопрос сами.  :Aga: 
*Дабл*,
Судя по всему у вас довольно хороший Дом культуры. У меня же довольно сложно перечислить всех сотрудников - в общей сложности около 160 человек.
А в целом количество штатных единиц зависит от категории учреждения и деятельности, отображенной в Уставе. Потому при всей схожести каждодневно решаемых проблем - в каждом Доме культуры они разные. Кому-то для полного счастья нужно всего-то тыщ двадцать рублей, у меня вот сейчас головная боль - где нарыть тыщ 200. Причем не ждать, что их принесет кто-то, а заработать самим.
Если в прошлом году на нас свесили все вопросы по текущим хозяйственным вопросам, то в этом году уже сами платим коммуналку и водоснабжение. С нашими площадями - довольно внушительная сумма получается. Такшта - выживаем как можем.

----------


## Дабл

*Arnav*,
Для приморской глубинки, у нас действительно не плохой ДК....  Коммуналку платит администрация(сами не потянем), но зарабатываем.... На свет, звук, хоз.нужды, премии- всё сами.... Но, как говориться, сколько не заработай, всё равно мало.... А! у меня ещё на дискотеке трое работают, но там з/п со спец.счёта.... У меня сейчас одна огроменная проблема- пожарная сигнализация!!!!!!(нету её)...... И одежда сцены не пропитана..... В 2008 г. уже 1000 руб. штрафа заплатил....

----------


## Мелодия

> около 160 человек


  :Vah:  У нас 24 штатных единицы :biggrin: . Из творческого состава: худ.рук., хормейстер (я!), балетмейстер, зав. массовым, зав. детским, рук-ль кружка, звукорежиссер, киномеханик :tongue: , два руководителя кружка по внутреннему приказу выполняют другие функции (швея и спец. по кадрам). Всё  :Tu: .

----------


## Arnav

*Дабл*,
 Ох, дорогой! И коммуналку и водоснабжение и скоре всего электроэнергию - будем платить сами. Цифру - ну просто охренеть какая. 



> У меня сейчас одна огроменная проблема- пожарная сигнализация!!!!!!(нету её)......


Ищи любую возможность и устанавливай - оштрафуют - мало не покажется. Меня уже штрафовали.
Да, звукарям и прочим сотрудникам , котоые работают у меня на хрзрасчетных мероприятиях - оплачиваю со спецсчета. хоть Урал, хоть Приморье - действуем одинаково.

----------


## Дабл

*Arnav*,
У нас вроде глава даёт в этом году 370 тыс. на пожарку и 500 тыс на ремонт.... Но, пока, как говорится, вилами по воде писано. В бюджете запланировано, а вот дадут ли.... Нам ещё сдача в аренду помещений неплохо помогает.... Да и с разными цирками, театрами и т.д. работаем( 20 % от их выручки снимаем)

----------


## Arnav

> В бюджете запланировано, а вот дадут ли....


Чаще всего то, что обещают - не дают. поэтому к обещаниям отношусь спокойно. То грозятся на крышу денег дать, то подарить новый занавес. Подождем немного - и все делаем сами.
Кстати, вот и ответ на вопрос заданный немного выше - что такое автономия....:biggrin:

----------


## Victorya

*Дабл*,
 прошу прощения за то, что вклиниваюсь в ваш диалог, но мне интересно:а договоры по аренде помещений у вас вполне официальные? Нам негласно запрещают заключать договоры аренды, потому что здание и имущество принадлежит районной администрации, а у нас только в оперативном управлении. И если мы пускаем арендаторов, то доход от аренды должны перечислить в районную администрацию, а уж потом она, если посчитает возможным, вернет его нам на счет... Поэтому приходится выкручиваться и придумывать различные договоры о сотрудничестве и иже с ними...

----------


## Дабл

*Victorya*,
Что-то ваша администрация крутит! Раньше,да, аренда шла туда. Но сейчас(кстати по закону) аренда остаётся у нас на счёте! Плюс кто снимает, ещё и коммуналку нам компенсируют!
*Arnav*,
Я думаю, что и мы сами выкрутимся....

----------


## Arnav

> аренда остаётся у нас на счёте!


Аналогично! Какое отношение администрация имеет к тому, что мы сами зарабатываем. единственный момент это то, что административные мероприятия у нас проводятся бесплатно. Коммуналку правда в стоимость аренды помещения не вклюаем - выводим общую стоимость.

----------


## NatashaS

*Arnav*,
 Здравствуйте.Похоже я тоже могу присоединиться к вашей компании.По специальности культпросветработник да и работа связана с этим же.Работаю педагогом-организатором в колледже.Принимаете?:smile::smile:

----------


## Мелодия

*NatashaS*, рада познакомиться! Я - хормейстер Дома культуры.

----------


## Arnav

*NatashaS*,
 Добрый день, Натага! конечно, присоединяйтесь. Правда общение у нас большей частью строится по схеме "вопрос-ответ", но в любом случае, с удовольствием приглашаем присоединиться.  :Aga:

----------


## Дабл

*Arnav*,
У нас просто аренда идёт на один счёт, коммуналка на другой. Ещё они НДС по аренде на третий счёт платят....

----------


## Arnav

> У нас просто аренда идёт на один счёт, коммуналка на другой.


Понятно. Под каждой крышей свои мыши.  :Aga: 
Нам еще финансовый план в этом году подняли на 40 процентов, уж не знаю как будем выкручиваться. Иногда просто диву даюсь - о каком финансовом плане может идти речь в бюджетной организации. Я понимаю на частном предприятии, чем больше человек внесет денег в кассу, тем больше он получит. Так ведь зарплата то остается та же самая. Периодически муницилитет проводит повышение зарплат, но обычно они предваряют повышение цен, за которыми просто не могут угнаться. Я не говорю, что живу на одну зарплату, но у меня есть возможность мотаться с халтурами и концертами. к которым основное место работы не иеет никакого отношения, а другие как же... Стараюсь привлекать к своим выездам технических арботников, звукарей и т.д., чтоб хоть чем то заинтересовать и удержать. Такшта, энтузиазм человеческий - рулит!

----------


## NatashaS

*Мелодия*,
 Здравствуйте!Я по обрахованию тоже дир-хора.Но собрать хоровой коллектив кк-то не получается.Пока просто учу правильно петь студентов-одиночек.Хотелось бы,но страшно.Давно этим не занималась.Спасибо за отклик.Если - что,я буду тоже задавать вопросы,хорошо?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Arnav*,Здравствуйте,спасибо за приглашение в вашу компанию.Буду задавать вопросы,как только появятся.Просто бюджетом я не занимаюсь,т.к.работаю в колледже.Но по творческой, профессиональной деятельности у меня будут вопросы.Успехов вам всем на этом трудном поприще.Раньше работала во Дворце культуры культорганизатором,и лектором дискотеки(была такая должность в 1981 г)и руководителем вокального кружка.Так что работу знаю не по-наслышке,а изнутри.Работа очень трудная.особенно сейчас.

----------


## Ингуша

Привет всем! У нас кризис в увольнение пока не вылился.Было,месяц назад,отправили всех в бесплатный отпуск на неделю.Но у нас штат не большой.Зато в этом году ,как никогда,взялись проверять документацию.Слава Богу почасово писать не заставляют,как вот читаю у других!!!!
Хотелось бы задать вопрос:когда у кого отмечается День  Культработника?Какие планы на празднование? У нас 23 марта.Так что уже пора задуматься о свежих идеях,а в связи с кризисом опускаются руки.Зарплата ну ОЧЕНЬ маленькая,был дополнительный заработок-музыка на Ваши торжества,но вот уже 2 месяца сидим без заказов.....

----------


## Монечка

Привет всем! Дорогие коллеги, скоро праздник работников культуры помогите пожалуйста со сценарием))) Буду рада помочь Вам.. я новечок, извините если что не так мой эмайл MAS-ru@mail.ru

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

----------


## Ингуша

*Монечка*,
 Зайдите вот в эту темку,там кое-что уже есть.....
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....05#post2270905

----------


## grabier

Мы культработники Советского района АР Крым тоже имеем свой форум, и приглашаем всех желающих посетить его по адресу: http://www.sovetskiy.crimea.ua/forum...916&page=1#m44

*Добавлено через 40 минут*
Может кому поможет и мой сценарий: http://forum.plus-msk.ru/newreply.ph...te=1&p=2273461

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
Заходите также и на наш сайт http://www.sovetskiy.crimea.ua
Там есть раздел "Учреждения культуры"

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
поправка на ссылку:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....61#post2273461

----------


## Arnav

*grabier*,
 Спасибо за приглашение.....Буду захаживать.

----------


## marina-kr

Хотим объединить Дом культуры и Детскую школу искусств. Нужны образцы, примеры учредительных документов. У кого  есть, большая просьба выслать на rdk_tmb@amur.ru

----------


## Алла и Александр

Добрый день! Искала сценарий на праздник культработников и обнаружила, что на любимом форуме есть кабинет культработника. Очень рада этому. Прочла практически все. и поняла, что проблемы у нас у всех одинаковые, независимо от того где мы находимся. У нас сельский Дом культуры на 400 мест. В прошлом году мы стали юридическими лицами. В наш МУК входит 3 дома культуры. Проблемы свалились неожиданно. Руководителей МУК абсолютно не подготовили к работе в новых условиях. Все приходилось изучать и находить самостоятельно. На директоров МУК свалилась куча дополнительной нагрузки и обязанностей при той же заработной плате. К тому же никто не снял с него его основной работы - руководить Домом культуры, репетировать, готовить мероприятия. Штатное расписания головного Дома культуры 4 человека - директор, худ.руководитель, культорганизатор. техслужащий. В новогодние праздники районная администрация решила "навести порядок" в учреждениях культуры - проверками просто замучили. Контролировали чуть ли не каждый день. Но никто не поинтересовался в каких условиях работаем. В нашей библиотеке температура на момент проверки была +11 - сказали, что это нормальный температурный режим. В другом ДК вообще нет отопления - в здании почти минусовая температура была. Как раз этот вопрос никого не интересовал.
Правда нам не докучают разного рода планами и отчетами - годовой отчет сдали, план перспективный. Конечно предлагают писать и сдавать в Управление квартальные, но этого практически никто не делает. 
Платных мероприятий практически не проводим.  Комуналку оплачивает администрация поселения.Аренду за Дом культуры ( он не в муниципальной собственности) тоже оплачивает администрация.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*marina-kr*,
 Какие именно нужны учредительные документы?  И что у вас будет после объединения? У меня есть некоторые типовые учредительные документы. Пишите что нужно

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Кого интересуют  "Нормативы трудоемкости проводимых мероприятий" могу выложить здесь.

----------


## LILY2709

> Кого интересуют  "Нормативы трудоемкости проводимых мероприятий" могу выложить здесь.


Очень интересно было бы прочитать.. Мы работаем по старым нормативам  .. ну очень старым...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*marina-kr*,
 Еще один вопрос. А зачем вам нужно это объединение? Насколько я знаю - это практически невозможно. Я интересовалась этим вопросом в прошлом году . Тоже была мысль такая. Но дело в том, что Дома культуры не уполномочены давать дополнительное образование, подтвержденное соответствующим документом. И потом - у КПУ и школ исскуств разные статусы. Мы ведь даже финансируемся из разных карманов. Мы - из бюджета местной власти, они - из бюджета района. Мне кажется, вам нужно проконсультироваться по поводу этого объединения. И еще - зачем вам головная боль по поводу лицензирования и аттестации?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*LILY2709*,
 Вот пожалуйста. Эти нормативы были нам выданы на курсах повышения квалификации в августе прошлого года.
трудоемкость.doc

----------


## LILY2709

> Написала сценарий ко дню культработника, начальница забраковала. идей было много, а теперь всё упало....


Что не понравилось твоей начальнице? Идея  праздника понятна. если не устраивают какие то моменты так из за этого не стоит огорчаться...Можно что-то  подправить и все. Ты пишешь сценарий и видишь как его поставишь он у тебя в голове и не всегда все задумки можно уложить на бумаге...Если знаешь что это будет смотреться  вкусно -отстаивай свои идеи...

----------


## Монечка

да, я всё понимаю и стараюсь ей описать то или другое действие, но она говорит, что не может представить, и вообще ненравится ей. Да, мало прочитать и представить, надо ещё и сыграть хорошо... она ожидала от нас (имею ввиду нас с сестрой близняшкой) такое-же, что нибудь интетесное как и в прошлом году со стариком хоттабычем.......но почему-то как тогда, муза не посещает.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Рада встрече с землячкой. Я из Сальского района.

----------


## Монечка

Алла и Александр 
спасибо! я тоже очень рада этому знакомству. будем дружить))) Я на форуме недавно, многова незнаю, но думаю наверстаю упущеное.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Ингуша 
хочу немного добавить к этому сценарию если ещё не поздно, начало мы делали так))) темно, КУлисы немного раздвинув поставили небольшой домик с окном (как бабка в сказке) освещали только этот домик, в котором сказачница начинала свой рассказ, потом свет микшировался, быстренько убералось всё за кулисы и открывались кулисы, начиналось действие всё по сценарию....

*Добавлено через 7 часов 34 минуты*
форумчане! у кого есть какие нибудь сценки ко дню работника культуры, поделитесь пожалуйста))) очень нужны сценки...у меня есть одна если кому надо скину.

----------


## LILY2709

Монечка

Грустно когда нет взаимопонимания с начальством.. А мы нынче поступили хитро.. Вначале будет торжественное награждение по итогам года со всеми вытекающими а затем делаем капустник.. ЦСДК района показывают в течении 5 минут "Один день из жизни ДК" но каждый в своем жанре: трагедия ,комедия, мюзикл.  и тд. 24 узнаем что из этого получится.

----------


## Алла и Александр

У кого-нибудь есть "Соглашение  о сотрудничестве в культурно-досуговой сфере" ? А вообще - вы заключаете такие соглашения и с кем?

----------


## Мелодия

:Oj:  Ой, как стыдно-то. Столько новых культработников поселилось в теме, а я с тех пор, как произошли большие изменения на форуме, почти не появляюсь. Простите меня?  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Дорогие коллеги, с праздником!!!
Творческих успехов! Хорошее настроение пусть никогда не покидает вас !!!

----------


## Arnav

С праздником всех обитетелей кабинета культработника с профессиональным праздником! Творческих удач, творческих успехов, ну а самое главное - тепла и благополучия вашим близким и родным. :flower:

----------


## Мелодия

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!  :flower:   :Pivo:  И спасибо!!!

----------


## Naira

С праздником всех!И большое спасибо всем создателям этого форума, всем,кто выложил сценарии ко дню культработника!Дай вам бог здоровья и творческих полетов!

----------


## Мелодия

У нас в апреле будет отчетный концерт. Сценарий пишет моя коллега (совмещение сняли, я теперь только вокалом занимаюсь). Как будет готов сценарий, выложу на вашу, надеюсь мягкую, критику.

----------


## Дабл

А почему никто не делиться как профессиональный праздник отметили? Или отработали.......

----------


## Мелодия

*Дабл*, у нас накануне было ЧП (несколько работников "задержалось" на работе до утра :biggrin:) и директор запретил отмечать праздники :frown: . Был обычный рабочий день... Обидно даже: ни концерта, ни праздничного настроения  :Tu:

----------


## Фармер

Привет всем!!!! Помогите пожалуйста, у нас конкурс красоты, "Мисс-совершенство" Нужно приготовит и представить оригинально блюдо... Помогите с идеями. за раннее Спасибо!!!

----------


## Naira

Мы устроили капустник,было много смеха,шуток и вообще-все были довольны:)

----------


## Мелодия

*Фармер*, Вы в этом конкурсе участие принимаете или Вы его проводите? :eek:

----------


## Алла и Александр

А у нас был районный праздник. С поздравлениями, награждениями, концертом. А потом мы небольшой, но дружной компанией посидели в кафе - отдохнули замечательно. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/550016m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/546944m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Монечка

У нас сначала концертная программа и награждение, а потом застолье. Выходных не было, на следующий день репетиции))) 27 показывали театрализованное представление для детей, а сейчас ждём премию в качестве гонорара.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
прикольные фотки, а я ещё даже не смотрела свои. Смотрю я у вас все такие солидные, где молодёжь?

----------


## pegas_uss

Честно сказать, я с начала посещала из любопытства этот сайт, но когда сама столкнулась с проблемой поняла, что сайты со сценариями не всегда могут помочь..., ведь только человек работающий в культуре может понять и помочь.
Начальство сказало, что на юбилей ДК нужен сценарий который бы раскрыл каждую рабочую единицу (хореограф, библиотекарь, звукооператор и т.д.), осталось три месяца :frown: Я перерыла все что можно и не можно, но, к сожалению, ничего...
Если можете, помогите

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Есть и молодежь, но они скромненько сидят, их и не видно. Хотя - проблема с молодыми кадрами существует. И это при том, что ежегодно у нас 1, а то и 2 выпускника поступают в кулек, только из нашего поселка. Но домой, к сожалению не возвращаются.

Вот они - наши молодые культработники. Одна из них - наша дочь

[IMG]http://*********ru/563373m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*pegas_uss*,
 У нас был юбилей ДК 25 лет. Сценарий я размещала на форуме. Посмотрите здесь. http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=112326

----------


## Инна Р.

*pegas_uss*, а ты в Приморье где живешь?
Готовый сценарий нужен ли тебе? Про каждого работника в одном блоке достаточно проехать, или вообще 1 номер - частушки сочинить не трудно, если людей знаешь и 3 месяца в запасе. Можно фотографий набрать у них всяких разных и сделать слайд-шоу. В Дк наверное найдется, на чем посмотреть. А остальные интерески ищи тут. Не один сценарий можно составить, если хорошо порыться! Удачи! :smile:

----------


## pegas_uss

Живу в Уссурийске, проблема не в том чтобы раскрыть характерность в профессии своих сослуживцев, а в том как написать часовой спектакль раскрывающий каждую профессию в целом без разбавления номерами творческих коллективов...

----------


## Мелодия

Дорогие ребята! Так уж получилось, что создатель темы временно отсутствует. "На больничном", так сказать. Давайте не бросать тему, заходить и отмечаться чаще, чем раньше! Всем  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> на юбилей ДК


 У нас тоже в октябре юбилей ДК. Аж 20 лет!!!  :Vah:

----------


## maknata

*pegas_uss*,



> как написать часовой спектакль раскрывающий каждую профессию в целом без разбавления номерами творческих коллективов...


Ну это то не совсем проблема:biggrin: Для начала определись с конфликтом - то есть какая проблема вас больше всего волнует (свои аналогии проводить не буду, а то вдруг начальство прочтёт - с работы уволят:biggrin:). И как с твоей точки зрения эту проблему можно решить. Что или кто мешает? А потом придумай как бы вы решали эту проблему если бы каждый был сказочным героем - ну, к примеру хормейстер - Соловей разбойник, хореограф - Кощей бессмертный, режиссёр - Змей горыныч, библиотекарь - Баба Яга, звукооператор - Дядюшка АУ, директор - Кикимора болтная или Василиса премудрая, или Добрыня Никитич или Карабас Барабас. Ну, в общем, тебе на месте видней, кто больше под кого подходит :wink: И неважно, что это персонажи разных сказок. Это будет уже совсем другая сказка...

----------


## Мелодия

*maknata*, Наташа, как всегда, из ничего конфетку сделала! Классно! Идею своим режиссерам подам!

----------


## Монечка

Мелодия
 сначала  нужно уточнить в какой форме вы хотите это преподнести, если в юмористической, то идея со сказочными персонажами неплохая. Можно каждый кабинет отвести к определённой сказке и так прыгать по кабинетам и дойти к определённой цели….

----------


## Мелодия

> Можно каждый кабинет отвести к определённой сказке


  :Aga:  +100!!! Супер!  :flower:

----------


## lesyanew

Ребят, а кто как отчетные концерты проводит? У нас скоро грядет. Мы обычно используем театрализацию. А у вас как?

----------


## Мелодия

> Ребят, а кто как отчетные концерты проводит?


 Я в этом году не занимаюсь сценарием, только вокальными номерами. Мы делаем со Звездочетом и Звездными Пиратами. Только еще не решили: что украдут Пираты. Ведь нужен конфликт!

----------


## Монечка

lesyanew  
Я сама этим не занималась, но могу поискать , что то должно быть. Коллеги поделитесь если есть у кого сценки к 9 мая.

----------


## lesyanew

А мы делаем в двух отделениях. Первое - концерт, второе театрализованный концерт на основе "Королева бензоколонки". Так сложилось, что мы всегда проводим в двух отделениях. За основу брали и "Аленький цветочек", "Иван Васильевич сеняет профессию", "Тридесятое королевство" и др.

----------


## Мелодия

*lesyanew*, потом напишешь, как всё прошло?  :flower:

----------


## Дабл

А мы 17-го апреля проводим краевой детский конкурс, "Весёлые нотки" называется. Делаем его театрализованным на основе "Волшебника Изумрудного города". Постараюсь не забыть фото высавить....:rolleyes:

----------


## Мелодия

> Постараюсь не забыть фото выставить....


 А если еще и сценарий... :rolleyes:  :Oj:

----------


## Монечка

lesyanew может есть какие нибудь сценки по этой теме, если нада я дам свои)))

----------


## Мелодия

> если нада я дам свои)))


 А мне?...  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Монечка

И тебе дулче мелодия (сладкая мелодия) только девочки завтра с утра с работы домой не могу вырваться. муж под дк уже час меня ждёт ха...ха.. завтра в 7:00 обещаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Ну и нам тогда тоже. Спасибо!

----------


## Ингуша

Всем привет!Хотелось бы поднять такой вопрос к культработникам Украины.Как у Вас с зарплатой?У нас постоянные задержки,и выплачивают только часть.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Здраствуйте, друзья! Очень рада присоединиться к вам! Работаю зам. директора ДК, проблемы те же, что и у всех. Но у меня сейчас головная боль - я ещё работаю в муниципальном коллективе народной музыки. Может кто-то сталкивался с разработками или нормативными документами для муниципальных или анологичных коллективов - интересует всё: нормативы рабочего времени, модельные стандарты, всё, что угодно. Нас создали, а нормативную базу подложить забыли, теперь готовятся перевести на автономию. предлагают разаботать всё самим, но основа какая-то должна быть!

----------


## Мелодия

> И тебе дулче мелодия


  :Oj:  Спасибо!  :flower:  Буду ждать.
*Вишенка-Владимир*, приятно познакомиться :flower: ! Я - хормейстер ДК. Вдвойне приятно, что первое же сообщение в нашей теме! Вот насчет нормативных баз лучше обратиться к директорам! АУ!!! Директора есть в "кабинете"?

----------


## Дабл

У меня есть сборник должностных инструкций в электронном виде и тарифно-квалификационные характеристики........

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Покопаюсь, может найду ещё....

----------


## Монечка

Вот голову ломаю, всю ночь думала как же открыть фестиваль народной песни? Когда-то в 78году в Азове на фестивале каждый коллектив встречали величальной песней. Была сделана огромная барыня на верстаке с лентами, каждый коллектив держал свою ленту и шли по кругу. В общем долго всё описывать нужно что- нибудь такое оригинальное. 
Может подскажете форумчане?!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Света, вас на семинар в Цимлянскую не приглашают 17 апреля?

----------


## mamakorzhiha

Всем доброго времени суток, коллеги! Наконец то я нашла темку свою. Примите? Я худрук в сельском ДК, в ооочень маленьком поселке. Может помогу кому идеей или сценарием.:smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*mamakorzhiha*,
 Добро пожаловать! Мы тоже работаем в небольшом поселке.

----------


## Монечка

Алла и Александр, нет на семинар не приглашали. Мы готовимся к фестивалю- конкурсу автоклубов, это где-то во второй половине лета и в мае будет проводиться региональный фестиваль клубов молодой семьи. Будем принимать участие. А вы участвуете?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Нет. Нас не приглашали. О таком фестивали даже и не слышали.

----------


## Монечка

забыла написать, это будет проходить в  Волгодонске

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Как это так?! В пазапрошлом году 1 место заняли Милютинский район. Раньше этот фестиваль роводился кажется каждый год, но подумали, что накладно и сделали через год. Где-то в интере я видела фотки там и мы стаим в белых футболках. если интересно посмотрите. Я думала, что и вы там есть!

----------


## Мелодия

*mamakorzhiha*, мы очень рады  :flower:  и с удовольствием принимаем Вас в кабинет "культуристов" :biggrin:. Расскажите, пожалуйста о себе, о своей работе, а мы с удовольствием послушаем!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Монечка*, ты такая молодец!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Ребята, а на "1 мая" чего будем делать???

----------


## Монечка

Мелодия 1 мая я не пишу, а вот день молодёжи могу дать, писала с сестрой в прошлом году (всем понравился) нада?

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
подскажите пожалуйста как загрузить фотки? Ну ни как4 не могу найти этот альбом
и справку читала, не получается)))

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Алла и Александр! Спасибо за ссылку, но я чайник - никак не могу войти. Требуют повторить цифры, которые не показаны нигде! Но может я что-то делаю не так?
Кстати, я тоже работаю с мужем. Он у меня очень талантливый - директор ДК и художественный руководитель ансамбля. Поёт, играет на владимирском рожке, аранжирует песни, пишет сценарии для городских праздников - ну а я в замах, хотя по профессии музыкант, но с рождением второй дочки сложно стало по концертам ездить, вот и занялась "бумажной" работой, чтобы мужа от творчества меньше отвлекали. ДК у нас достаточно большой - так называемое "типовое" здание ДК сталинских времён, 54 коллектива, есть народный театр оперетты, детский театр балета и в этом году нам будет 50 лет. Но говорят, что в 2010 переведут на автономию и что от этого ждать - даже боюсь подумать.  А если хотите послушать наш ансамбль - добро пожаловать www.vishenka.wladimir.ru Правда, давно не обновляли, руки не доходят, но надеюсь, что есть понравится.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Загружай через Радикал http://www.radikal.ru/

или через http://*********ru/

А там скопируешь вторую ссылку и вставишь в сообщение

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Попробуй еще раз. Если не получится - напиши мне свое мыло, я тебе на него сброшу

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Только не смейтесь, но не открывается, и письмо не отправляется. Видно комп глючит. Адрес вышлю завтра с другого компа. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Тебе просто нужно зарегистрироваться на Яндексе. И все будет нормально

----------


## Мелодия

> день молодёжи могу дать


 Конечно надо!!!  :Connie 5:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Вот еще.
МОДЕЛЬНЫЙ СТАНДАРТ
деятельности муниципального культурно-досугового учреждения 

 Находила в прошлом году в инете. МОДЕЛЬНЫЙ СТАНДАРТ.doc

----------


## Мелодия

> Нет, это под Мурмаском!


  :Oj:  Плохо у меня с географией :biggrin: 


> Печатаю сценарий 9 мая, уж очень хочется поделиться может кому пригодится?!


 *mamakorzhiha*, блин, конечно делитесь! Мы будем очень благодарны!  :flower:   :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 43 секунды*
*mamakorzhiha*, а можно Ваше имя узнать, если не секрет? Меня зовут Зимфира.  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Мдя.. Все веселей и веселей жить культработникам.. Пока нас это не коснулось, но видно 17 на семинаре обрадуют чем-нибудь веселеньким

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*Мелодия*,
 Зимфира, можно на ты? Я Наталья.  Приятно познакомиться:rolleyes: сценарий скоро будет, дело в том , что у нас ремонт в ДК и ничего не найти, поэтому печатаю на слух с видео :Aga:  ну очень хотса! сценарий мне очень нравится, там первый раз мы делали с проектором, нашим ветеранам очень понравилось.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*mamakorzhiha*,
 Будем ждать с нетерпением.

----------


## Мелодия

*mamakorzhiha*, Наташа, а у тебя не "безлимитка" случайно? Может, выложешь видео? Мы будем втройне рады! Я с большим удовольствием смотрю концерты  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> сценарий игровой программы для детей


 *Алла и Александр*, на работе есть, а дома, почему-то, нет :frown: Принесу завтра.  :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Спасибо..)

----------


## Мелодия

> можно на ты?


 Конечно!!!  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*mamakorzhiha*,
 А сколько человек у вас работает в ДК? Я имею ввиду - творческих единиц.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> А сколько человек у вас работает в ДК? Я имею ввиду - творческих единиц.


Директор и я худрук, еще две девочки  занимаются танцевальным коллентивом( в отдельном здании). И фсее :eek: муз. работника нет, так что концерты, вечера, дискотеки, митинги - моё.  спасаемся за счет самодеятельности,есть костяк человек 8-10. вот так и живем :Tu:  :Aga: [IMG]http://*********ru/551979m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/551979m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 1 час 14 минут*
У нас ремонт, пластик поставили... Лучше б аппаратуру новую купили и сделали косметический рем. да ряды новые да костюмы, да.... это мое  личное мнение:confused:
[IMG]http://*********ru/550954m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*mamakorzhiha*,
 А сколько мероприятий в год вы проводите? Сколько кружков у вас? Кто их ведет? Есть ли на платной основе? Привлекаете ли вы внештатников и на каких условиях? Очень интересуют эти вопросы.

А это наш ДК. на 400 мест. В нем же - Спортзал и библиотека.
[IMG]http://*********ru/569389m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*Алла и Александр*,
 отвечу чуть позже, убегаю на репетици в город едем на конкурс песни. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 часа 49 минут*



> А сколько мероприятий в год вы проводите? Сколько кружков у вас? Кто их ведет? Есть ли на платной основе? Привлекаете ли вы внештатников и на каких условиях?


В среднем около двухсот, кружков:frown: теннис, кукольный и клуб выходного дня "Непоседы", все бесплатно (и то не очень то ходят). Есть люди работающие на полном энтузиазме,например рисует девочка одна она художник по образованию.Сестренка моя музыкой обеспечивает, она кстати местная на форуме:smile: муж ее помогал фильмы записывать, вобщем с миру по нитке... ничего,  :Aga: живем-выживаем.

----------


## Мелодия

> в конце концов  в последней был такой текст: "Что вы носитесь? Диск уже давно в ДиВиДи стоит!" радости и смеху было!!!


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: ЗдОрово! Тоже предложу своим так же сделать!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Монечка*, спасибо! Интересный сценарий!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Людмила Радченко

Здравствуйте всем! Зашла посмотреть чем тут моя младшенькая (mamakorzhiha) занимается.:smile:
Вот ее фотка, а то аватарка у нее не информативная:biggrin:

 

Она елочка (вся в зеленом), а ее муж в образе Сердючки. В черном платье, тоже мальчик.
А вот я пою, про женское счастье.

----------


## Мелодия

> Зашла посмотреть чем тут моя младшенькая (mamakorzhiha) занимается.


 Так вот чья это сестричка! :biggrin:  :flower:  *Людмила Радченко*, присоединяйтесь к нам!  :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Алла и Александр!
К сожалению, не могу скачать указанные вами документы. Отправила вам свой адрес по почте, надеюсь поможете.
В нашем ДК работает 11 платных кружков. Нвчинали с трудом, все считали, что социализм продолжается и культура должна быть бесплатной. Но было 2 фактора, которые заставили нас это сделать - 1) здание очень красивое, но старое, денег на ремонт выделяется мало. Поэтому сказали зарабатывайте и ремонтируйте.
2) Руководители коллективов тоже рады подработке. От сданных ими денег до 50% мы имеем право тратить на выплаты зар. платы. Сейчас платные кружки приносят нам около 100 тыс. в месяц.
Но говорят, что с переходом на автономию все коллективы должны быть платными. Что будет с хорами ветеранов, и кто будет платить за занятия русской песней - не знаю.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Отправила по почте. Встречайте.

А насчет автономии - у нас о ней пока ведут речь крупные учреждения культуры и искусства - театры, филармонии, центры досуга в крупных городах.. и т.д. О сельских Домах культуры речь пока вообще не идет. Все прекрасно понимают, что на автономии мы просто не выживем. У нас платных кружков - нет. Пробовали, но не получилось. Как только начинаем говорить об оплате - все желающие сами по себе испаряются. 
А сколько кружков и коллективов у вас ведут директор и худрук?

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> А насчет автономии - у нас о ней пока ведут речь крупные учреждения культуры и искусства - театры, филармонии, центры досуга в крупных городах.. и т.д. О сельских Домах культуры речь пока вообще не идет.



А нас заставляют переходить на автономию. Директор отбивается как может, потому как сразу можно закрываться. Зарабатываем на концертах и дискотеках цена билета 30 руб.  Народу приходит чел 30-50, вот и считайте... :Tu:

----------


## Монечка

вот фото дня молодёжи, я и моя сестра .

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 А где фото??? Хотим фото!!!!

----------


## Монечка

смешно! что-то не получается!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Всё, поняла, большой формат щас будет

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Алла и Александр! 
Спасибо, почту получила. Худрук у нас кружков не ведёт - она совмещает с должностью зав. отдела народного самлднятельного творчества. А директору не разрешат. Он является художественным руководителем муниципального ансамбля народной музыки, и никто не разрешит ещё одно совмещение. Он пишет сценарии, готовит мероприятия, но хотя есть вакантная ставка режиссёра - низзя!
На автономии мы тоже не потянем, все это понимают. Правда билеты у нас подороже - от 20 до 150 руб, но полный зал только на бесплатных концертах для ветеранов и студ. весне. Наша головная боль - близость Москвы. Молодёжь уезжает в Москву за деньгами, а москвичи с деньгами едут к нам - скупают здания. Вот и боимся мы автономии. В кружках у нас занимается 1600 человек, было бы и больше, но к сожалению здание не позволяет. А оплата в кружках - от 130 руб (хип-хоп), до 500 - эстрадные танцы, спортклуб. Вначале года родители поскрипели немного, потом успокоились.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Нам так не жить. Увы. И автономию мы никак не потянем. У нас всего лищь 3 единицы кульпросветработников. Поэтому естественно - кружки мы ведем сами. Хотя их становится все меньше и меньше и участников в них тоже. Молодежь не остается в поселке - уезжает, численность детей в школе тоже почти вдвое сократилась.Сказываются застойные перестроечные времена. В школе дети настолько загружены, что даже отказываются от участия в мероприятиях. И я их понимаю. 
Вот такие дела.Что будет дальше - не знаем

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Ну наконец-то научилась, теперь фотками завалю!


 :Ok:  :Aga: 



> Нам так не жить. Увы. И автономию мы никак не потянем. У нас всего лищь 3 единицы кульпросветработников. Поэтому естественно - кружки мы ведем сами. Хотя их становится все меньше и меньше и участников в них тоже. Молодежь не остается в поселке - уезжает, численность детей в школе тоже почти вдвое сократилась.Сказываются застойные перестроечные времена. В школе дети настолько загружены, что даже отказываются от участия в мероприятиях. И я их понимаю.
> Вот такие дела.Что будет дальше - не знаем


Полностью согласна! у нас такая же ситуация:frown:

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Я- сказочник, Иванушка в зелёной рубашке мой сынок, Алёнушка- моя сестра, кощей -мой брат)))


Семейный подряд! Молодцы. :Ok:

----------


## Монечка

А что поделать если генетика такая? И здесь ещё не все.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Света, а родители, случайно, не культработники?:biggrin:
У нас тоже всегда был семейный подряд. Дочери участвовали во всех мероприятиях. Старшая - вообще " заслуженной" бабой Ягой была.:biggrin: Обе поют. И обе сейчас работают в Домах культуры. 
Племенница - хореограф, сестра - библиотекарь. Вообщем - семейка творческая.:biggrin:

----------


## Людмила Радченко

У нас тоже семейный подряд получается, мама пела очень здорово и играла на гитаре и на домре, старшая сестра пела в ансамбле. Младшая и в ансамбле пела, а теперь вообще худрук. Я тоже всегда на сцене, но талантов особых нет, все по чуть - чуть. А сцена это наркотик! Раз попробуешь, потом всю жизнь без этого не можешь. Ну и дети у нас тоже богом не обиженные. Младшие пацаны поют, мой еще и танцует. Средние Наташкин мальчик и моя девочка тоже давно к сцене приученны, а что делать? - судьба у них такая.
Вот наша девочка, одна на двоих.( у Натальи только мальчики)






«бабка ежка» х
Это на школьном вечере.



Королева осень. Рядом Наташа (mamakorzhiha)

Ну и скажите, чья она дочь!!!:smile: Я ее только родила, получается. У них даже голоса похожи! Люди путают кто из них поет!!(когда не видят):smile:

----------


## orsia

Доброго всем! Вот и я наконец-то нашла "свое" место на этом форуме. А то порой не знаешь, куда свои сценарии выкладывать!

В культуре  я совсем не долго, 5 лет. Работаю в городе Тамбове, занимаюсь организацией городских праздников. Наверное, стоит написать подробнее, но тогда длинный рассказ получится, готовьтесь!

В общем, немного о учреждении. Когда-то в далекие времена существовали в городе 6 учреждений культуры. Особо не конкурировали, помогали друг другу чем могли, все же в городе 400.000 населения, работы хватало всем. Но тут нашлись злые волшебники, которым понравилось здание одного из этих учреждений - дома молодежи "Юность", где я в то время и жила на правах методиста и руководителя волонтерского отряда. Добрый руководитель города решил со злыми волшебниками не спорить, здание им продать, и объединить 3 королевства в одно. И издал он постановление, в котором объединял дом молодежи "Юность", МУ "Автоклуб" и "городской парк культуры и отдыха" в одно большое королевство под названием МУ "Дирекция культуры и массового отдыха". Живет и здравствует оно у нас вот уже более 3-х лет. За 3 года - 3 директора, каждый привносил что-то свое.

А работа у нас специфическая. У нас нет своего зала. 17 коллективов, и оооогромнейшая территория городского парка с аттракционами и сценой. Плюсом еще 2 основные площадки по большим праздникам, а с этого "сезона" еще 2 городских парка - "парк Победы" и автогородок. Работа у нас, можно сказать сезонная, а можно сказать и круглогодичная. В год проводим ок. 700 мероприятий.
Основная работа летом - каждые выходные и праздничные дни - программы в городском парке культуры и отдыха (там и наше административное здание находится),в среднем - 8 программ в день. А зимой - новогодние программы на больших площадках города + концерты коллективов в центрах социальной защиты, домах ветеранов и различные тематические акции в школах и СУЗах города. 
Вот уже третий год в парке реализуется программа "Солнечный город" - т.е. парк - это город, со своими улицами, площадями, аллеями, жителями, законами и традициями. Летом в парке реализуем проекты - т.е. циклы программ для определенных возрастных категорий, на большие праздники - отдельные проекты (я их на форуме в некоторых темах выкладывала). Примерно по такому плану:
Суббота
12.00 - 13.00 - детская программа "Островок чудес" (детская площадка)
13.00 - 15.00 - детский проект "ДИВО: Детский Институт Великих Открытий" (Центральная сцена)
13.00 - 15.00 - детский клуб "Солнечный лев" (Центральная площадь)
14.00 - 16.00 - игровой десант "На старт!" (центральная аллея)
15.00 - 16.00 - концерт фольклорных коллективов "Пой, русская душа" (Центральная сцена)
16.00 - 17.00 - ретро-проект "Разговор по душам" (Центральная сцена)
17.00 - 18.00 - концерт оркестра духовых инструментов "В городском саду играет" (Центральная сцена)
18.00 - 21.00 - Молодежный проект "ДЖЭМ: Дни заЖигательной Энергичной молодежи" (Центральная сцена)
21.00 - 23.00 - Дискотека "Солнцедром" (Танцевальная площадка)
воскресенье
12.00 - 13.00 - детская программа "Островок чудес" (детская площадка)
13.00 - 15.00 - детский проект "ДИВО: Детский Институт Великих Открытий" (Центральная сцена)
13.00 - 15.00 - детский клуб "Солнечный лев" (Центральная площадь)
14.00 - 16.00 - игровой десант "На старт!" (центральная аллея)
15.00 - 16.00 - концерт фольклорных коллективов "Пой, русская душа" (Центральная сцена)
16.00 - 17.00 - ретро-проект "Кружатся диски" (Центральная сцена)
17.00 - 18.00 - концерт оркестра духовых инструментов "В городском саду играет" (Центральная сцена)
18.00 - 21.00 - Молодежный проект "МуZобоZ" (Центральная сцена)
21.00 - 23.00 - Дискотека "Солнцедром" (Танцевальная площадка).
В Дирекции у нас 2 профессиональных и 4 народных коллектива, остальные - самодеятельные. Всего работает ок. 100 человек. В службе по организации зрелищных мероприятий 4 отдела (по работе с детьми и молодежью, со старшим поколением, культмассовый и по связям с общественностью) - всего около 15 человек. Каждый год проводим кастинг ведущих - отбираем детей, учим и потом они с нами работают год. Основная статья дохода - аттракционы. Зимой сидим совсем без денег... В плане муз. аппаратуры все более-менее, хотя можно было бы  и лучше. 16 квт звука, но порядком поизносившиеся...

В общем, пора все-таки  на работу собираться, оч. рада, что наконец-то нашла эту темку!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*orsia*,
 Очень рады пополнению в нашем Кабинете. Добро пожаловать! Нас здесь немного, но мы очень дружная компания.

----------


## Монечка

О нашем ДК как нибудь напишу потом, а вот на счёт семейного подрядя: Мама пела в юности, отец играл в ансамбле на барабанах, но потом они оба свернули с творческого пути. Я думаю, что и дети наши не пойдут этой дорогой, но пока у них неплдохо получается. Юля племянница 2-й раз занимает 1-е место по вокалу в конкурсе "Миусская звёздочка" в 5 лет и 9. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/529492m.jpg[/IMG]
Моего ж Диму петь не заставишь (хотя поёт хорошо) но зато как ведущий уже взлёты есть.
[IMG]http://*********ru/582743m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Людмила Радченко

Ребят, Ростовская область, а откуда по конкретней, если можно.
Монечка, а п. Матвеев Курган это тоже Ростовская область?
Просто мы каждый год там бываем, у нас родственники в Куйбышево. Может даже знакомые есть?!!

----------


## oksa

*Дабл*,
 А можно как-нибудь получить этот сборник с должностными инструкциями?
С уважением, Оксана
ok_post@bk.ru   или  lazo_mck@mail.ru

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Людмила Радченко*,
 Куйбышево - это ближе к Монечке.. От меня далековато будет.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*oksa*,
 А какие нужны инструкции?

----------


## Монечка

Да, конечно Людмилка! Это наш соседний район, немало свадеб там провели. Моя сотрудница с Куйбышево она точно там всех знает.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*Монечка*

Свет, делись чего поете с сестренкой (кстати как ее зовут?). Какую тематику любите, может минусовочками махнемся:rolleyes:. У меня Людмилка этим всем занимается, чего хочешь нароет, до музыки жааадная она у меня :Aga: . Я вот готовлюсь на районый конкурс песни в воскресенье,патриотическую  песню надо спеть (лучше ко дню Победы что нибудь) так вот решила "Балладу о матери" взять, все бы ничего, но рыдаю как белуга как дохожу до слов : "Алексей, Алешенька, сынок...". Ну блин, не могу с собой ничего поделать - спазм в горле, слезы ручьем, естественно пения ноль. Чего делать незнаю Ээх.

----------


## Монечка

Да, пенсня действительно трогательная, когда (сестру зовут Лена) она её пела тоже разрыдалась и передала микрофон мне, я продолжила но тоже разревелась. Так передавали из рук в руки, но всё же не допели))) Минусовками занимается Лена восновном. Поём чаще подвижные, весёлые ну вобщем разное. Я ещё не умею сбрасывать, думаю скоро научусь обращайся рада помочь.
[IMG]http://*********ru/561274m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

Ребята, я вас всех нашла! Возьмете к себе неправильного библиотекаря? Люда и Наташенька, привет землячкам!!! Работаю в библиотеке Дома офицеров, в небольшом поселке. Люблю проводить всякие мероприятия.  Дом офицеров небольшой, а остальные проблемы как и  у всех.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Суперстар*,
 Приветствуем неправильного библиотекаря!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*
*mamakorzhiha*,
*Суперстар*,
 Девочки, вам ансамбль "Северное сияние" из Северодвинска случайно не знаком?

----------


## Людмила Радченко

> Девочки, вам ансамбль "Северное сияние" из Северодвинска случайно не знаком?


Не скажу за всех, но Северодвинск это Архангельская обл, между нами целая Карелия. А мы трое из Мурманской.:smile:

Суперстар, привет землячкам! Бывала я ваших краях. Красивый город, особенно на рассвете, когда гранит розовым становится.

----------


## Суперстар

Алла и Александр! К сожалению, ансамбль не знаком. Они далеко от нас. Люда, а я из Третьего. Это небольшой гарнизончик под Североморском.
В воскресенье у нас будет народное гуляние, посвященной Пасхе. Готовимся.Погода,правда, шепчет. Снег тает, все в лужах.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*Суперстар*,
 О, приветик! Сама нашлась! Я тебя где то ловила в других темах, думала поищу сегодня землячку, а ты туточки вот она :Vah:  Молодчинка, присоединяйся!http://xsmile.ru/s/Love/582.gif
И все остальные девченки-подтягивайтесь! Как прошли выходные? Как подготовка к праздникам грядущим? А то, я чей-то заскучала ужо бес вас... http://xsmile.ru/s/Professions/polling.gif http://xsmile.ru/s/Listik/6.gif

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> В воскресенье у нас будет народное гуляние, посвященной Пасхе.


 Ну-ка ну-ка , поподробнее, пожалуйста. М ы года два назад пытались что то подобное сделать, но кроме конкурса на лучшее яйцо ничего больше не придумали:frown:. Делись, что делаете?  ( Ничего что я на ты?)

*Добавлено через 1 час 8 минут*
Почему то смайлы не открылись, млиин :Tu:

----------


## orsia

Еще раз доброго всем! У нас сейчас горячая пора, готовимся к открытию сезона. И назревают БАААЛЬШИЕ творческие вопросы, решение которых как всегда возложили на меня))))
можно, задам, а вы мыслями поделитесь???? :Oj: 
1. Вопрос первый и самый главный: у нас на самой первой программе, торжественном открытии, у нас запускаются аттракционы. Сделать это надо с самого начала, еще до первого музыкального номера. В самый первый год это делала волшебница взмахом палочки, в прошлом году у нас был цветик-семицветик с таким желанием, а в этом что бы такого придумать???

и вопрос второй.. У кого есть сценарии 1 мая, но с минимальным количеством стихов??? большим количеством лозунгов, которые народ поддерживать должен и тп...

Знаю, что только появилась в темке, а уже с просьбами... Но многие мои сценарии на форуме есть, причем в полных вариантах. Если кому чем смогу помочь - обязательно пришлю!

----------


## Мелодия

> Ну блин, не могу с собой ничего поделать - спазм в горле, слезы ручьем, естественно пения ноль. Чего делать незнаю Ээх.


 Единственный выход - прописать "плюсовку". Я, когда учила "Колыбельную", "Белый день" исполняет, тоже слезами заливалась. А в студии звукозаписи не до слез было  :Vah:   :Aga:  :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*orsia*, приветствуем Вас, Наталья, в нашей дружной компании!  :flower: 
*Суперстар*, неправильного библиотекаря у нас ещё не было! :cool: ЗдОрово!!! Я - хормейстер малюсенького ДК. Зовут Зимфира. В этой теме с момента её рождения.
Присоединяйтесь к нам!  :Aga:

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*,
 а у нас к "плюсовкам" резко отрицательно относятся. Все поют под "минус", даже при морозе в минус 25.... Просто различается количество песен. При нормальной погоде певец до 4-х может спеть, при морозе - по одной. Какая бы "душещипательная" песня не была, пой живьем, хоть ты весь слезами облейся...

Именно поэтому наши певцы лучшими в городе считаются - все точно знают, что поем живьем.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Единственный выход - прописать "плюсовку".


 Да негде у нас плюс писать:frown:, а дома качество не то :Tu: . Ну ничего, прорвемся.


> Вопрос первый и самый главный: у нас на самой первой программе, торжественном открытии, у нас запускаются аттракционы. Сделать это надо с самого начала, еще до первого музыкального номера. В самый первый год это делала волшебница взмахом палочки, в прошлом году у нас был цветик-семицветик с таким желанием, а в этом что бы такого придумать???


Наташ, а может ростовые куклы, или супер герой победивший зло и вернувший (ключик или деталь там какую нибудь) без которой аттракцион не заработает?

----------


## orsia

*mamakorzhiha*,
 это должно произойти МАКСИМУМ через 10 минут после начала программы... я уже про ключик думала, но за 10 минут ни-че-го не обыграешь....

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*orsia*,
 Ну какую нибудь ягу или еще кого типа: "Веселитесь? Сезон открываете, на карусельках мечтаете покататься? Бла-бла-бла а потом какие нибудь загадки-кричалки и вконце отдает ключ. Сделать замок большой, открыли и поехало. Или ленту перерезать, а вместо ключа-ножницы. и 10 мин. хватит, пусть народ покричит, а потом ура-случилось!

----------


## orsia

*mamakorzhiha*,
 может, и так.. только куда торжественность запихать??? У меня торжественная программа "Парад весны" и плюс в нее надо "впихнуть" открытие Солнечного города((( 

все, устала... не могу больше... :eek:

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*orsia*,
 Дааа... Знать бы конкретнее чего там делаете, а так тяжело помочь.


> все, устала... не могу больше...


 Не расклеивайся! Низзяяя! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*Суперстар*,
  Спасибо за сценарий:smile:, эх раньше бы найтись, но думаю пригодится! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 56 минут*



> может, и так.. только куда торжественность запихать??? У меня торжественная программа "Парад весны" и плюс в нее надо "впихнуть" открытие Солнечного города(((


Ловила где то про арки вы писали, может арку-ворота сделать и с торжественными речами, под фанфары открыть? Если парад весны пусть она и откроет, или  глава какой нибудь(мэр какой нибудь или кто там у вас главный)?:eek:

----------


## lesyanew

*orsia*,
А если сделать волшебную лампу Алладина? Может Джина вызвать, который всем подарит чудо, праздник.

*Добавлено через 47 минут*
На первое мая мы как-то делали парад. По улице к центральной площади направлялись колонны организаций.Все шествие коментировал диктор. Начиналось так:

Я дочерней гордости не скрою,
Край мой, вдохновенья колыбель!
Мне не надо в поисках героев 
Колесить за тридевять земель!
Вот они – твой род и продолженье,
Дочери твои и сыновья,
Милая, родимая сторонка,
Все мы, как единая семья!

1 мая – международный день весны и труда. В этот день по-особенному осуществляется связь времен, общность интересов трудящихся разных стран и континентов. Уважаемые труженики, уважаемые работники, все, кто трудится на благо собственной семьи и всей страны, поздравляем вас с праздником – Днем весны и труда! Желаем вам в этот весенний и радостный день, чтобы всё вокруг радовало вас: работа, семья, дети, друзья!

Тисульский район – один из самых интересных уголков нашей кузбасской земли. Раскинулся он от северного откоса Кузнецкого Алатау, где берут начало многочисленные горные ключи и реки, впадающие в красивую полноводную Кию, до реки Урюп на востоке. Прекрасна горная тайга. Величественно поднимаются над ней вершины елей, пихт. Но главное богатство нашего района – это его люди.

В праздничной колонне сегодня шествуют представители разных профессий. Педагоги, медики, работники культуры, угольщики, работники социальной сферы, труженики сельского хозяйства и перерабатывающей промышленности и все, кто любит свою малую родину, все, кто трудится на благо родного поселка с красивым названием Тисуль.

Уважаемые тисульчане! Поздравляем с первомаем!
Теплых дней мы вам желаем!
Ступайте по улицам твердыми шагами
С цветами, транспарантами, шарами и флажками!
Сегодня – ваш праздник,
Сегодня – 1 мая,
Успехов в труде мы вам дружно желаем!

В нарядно украшенной колонне идут представители просвещения, люди выдавшие каждому из нас путевку в жизнь….

И т.д. Дальше диктор рассказывал о представителях профессии, говорил поздравления. После парада начинался  праздничный концерт.

*Добавлено через 59 минут*
На 9 мая делали разное. поэтому тяжело найти что-то новое. Делали солдаты на привале, женщина и война, на митинге в прологе делали нападение на Советский Союз. Делали солдат, которые оживали из памятника; вдов, которые шли к мемориалу со свечами; голубей запускали; был еще такой момент: дети играют в войнушку, затем из памятника вышли солдаты взяли у них пистолеты (детские), заменили на машинки, куклы - добрые игрушки.

----------


## Людмила Радченко

orsia, а можно так:
Пока торжественная программа, бабки ежки(дети) уже катаются на карусельке, а старшая баба-яга стоит на воротах и ни кого не пускает."Кыш отсюда, пока мои дочки не накатаются" А весна подскажет детишкам как их прогнать. Они бояться, например, мычания, кукареканья, лая... Зло победили, ура! Все на атракционы.
Или клоун. вначале весело с кричалками здоровается, а потом под музыку "Ветер перемен" ведет всех в сказку.
Примерные слова для клоуна:
Игра «Здравствуйте!».

клоун.
 Раз, два, три, четыре, пять –
Будем в «Здравствуйте» играть.
Здравствуй, небо! Здравствуй, луг!
Здравствуй ты, мой лучший друг!
 Ребята, посмотрите на соседа справа и поздоровайтесь с ним…

Дети  жмут друг другу руки.

 А теперь на соседа слева и поприветствуйте его…

Дети жмут друг другу руки.

 Давайте еще раз повернемся направо и обнимем соседа…

Дети  обнимают друг друга.

 А теперь обнимем соседа слева…

Дети  обнимают друг друга.

Клоун. 
Ой, ребята, извините,
Меня, пожалуйста, простите.
Всегда вежливым я был,
А представиться забыл.
Я любимец всех детей
Добрый доктор… (Возможно: «Бармалей!».)
Звать меня совсем не так! Как?
Ну, это не вопрос,
Я хитрющий, рыжий… (Возможно: «Пес!».)
Пес? Меня не обижайте 
И быстрей соображайте!
Я бегу, дрожу от страха,
Я – большая… (Возможно: «Черепаха!».)
Эх, меня вы удивили,
И попались на подвох,
Потому что называюсь
Я – веселый… (Возможно: «Скоморох!».)
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять!
Начинаем мы играть.
Громче музыка играй,
Всем ребятам помогай!
В ладоши все похлопали… (Хлопают.)
Ногами все потопали… (Топают.)
Правой ножкой… (Топают.)
Левой ножкой… (Топают.)
И покружимся немножко… (Кружатся.)
Друга за руки возьмем,
----------------- пойдем…

----------


## Мелодия

> тын-дын-дын


 :biggrin:

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*Мелодия*,
 У нас такого не проводят, вот *lesyanew*,
 чего то прислала у нее спроси, а еще я в праздниках вроде видела темку к первомаю.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Мелодия*,
 Знаешь сколько мы это тын-дын-дын по инету искали!?:biggrin: Ваащщеее :Vah:

----------


## Монечка

К сожалению, отпечатанного варианта нет. Могу отсканировать с журнала и принести, если хочешь.

Спасибо не перетруждайся я сама зайду:tongue:
с меня :Pivo:

----------


## Мелодия

> с меня


 А не обманешь? :mad: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



> Знаешь сколько мы это тын-дын-дын по инету искали!?:biggrin: Ваащщеее


 :biggrin: Идея обалденаая!!! Надо своим предложить.  :Oj:

----------


## Монечка

mamakorzhiha 
Наталья ну конечно надо поищи пожалуйста.
в долгу не останусь :Pivo: :cool:

----------


## Монечка

Мелодия
не верь моим глазам:eek: поверь моей совести :Ha: 
Лишь бы ты не забыла:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Красивые мы скоморохи?
[IMG]http://*********ru/553897m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодия

> Красивые мы скоморохи?


 Очень красивые, только фотка маленькая. А я вот она: 
 На Новом году, с сынулей.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Красивые мы скоморохи?


Костюмы-шоколад!!!!!!!!! Сами шьете али как? :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
А это мы делали вечеринку в стиле 80-ых. Я в переди колонны всей:smile:платье зацените-выкопала в самых глубинах шкафа, еще в училище носила.

[IMG]http://*********ru/557992m.jpg[/IMG] :Aga:  :Vah:

----------


## Монечка

Очень красивые, только фотка маленькая. 
А ты клацни на неё будет большая :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Это я тебе мелодия :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
mamakorzhiha  
прикольная фотка :Ok: 
Нет Наталья эти костюмы покупали)))

----------


## Мелодия

Девочки, а какие, извините за слово, у вас, вернее в ваших ДК "задники"? У нас такой некрасивый, хотим поменят, а в и-нете нет нигде картинок :frown:

----------


## Монечка

Мелодия а на коленях это твой сынок?

----------


## Алла и Александр

Одна из групп нашего танцевального коллектива "Гранат"  Фотосессия у нас была :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/363931m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодия

> Мелодия а на коленях это твой сынок?


 Ага! Здесь ему 5 лет, это год назад.

----------


## Мелодия

> Одна из групп нашего танцевального коллектива "Гранат"  Фотосессия у нас была


 Красиво!  :flower:  Еще выкладывайте!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*



> Ммелодия вот наша сцена


 Такая большая .... и красивая.... Я без слов! А у нас маленькая. Все забываю сфоткать.

----------


## Монечка

по бокам я с сестрой

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Алла и Александр мы уже по вам соскучались, где вы были?:р

и как узнать кто на форуме Алла или Александ:smile:tongue:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Почему то  я всегда думаю что Аллачка!:biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Света, правильно думаешь. На форуме всегда я. Муж у меня музыкант и раньше он был здесь зарегин под ником Алекандр. Потом я решила эту несправедливость ликвидировать и так появились Алла и Александр. Так что если кому нужны фонограммы - обращайтесь. Что-то, да найдется.))

А это наша вокальная группа "Девчата" Вот там к дереву прислонилась тоненькая девушка - наша старшая дочь.

[IMG]http://*********ru/588714m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
А это - самые маленькие наши танцоры. Дошколята.

[IMG]http://*********ru/562090m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодия

> А это с юбилея нашего ДК.


 Ой, бли-и-и-ин Какая сце-ена....

----------


## Монечка

Мелодия ты что уже сбегала сцену сфотографировала?
<a href="http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.129641.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://s16.******info/c448b01bac0d952f7052bec8ff7e006a.gif" border="0" /></a>

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ну еще одна фотография с юбилея - и на сегодня хватит. 
На юбилей мы пригласили всех, кто у нас в ДК работал за все 25 лет. На этой фотографии - наша гордость - группа "Нюанс". Сейчас 3 музыканта из того состава работают у Валерия Ярушена в "Ариэле".

[IMG]http://*********ru/560045m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодия

> Мелодия ты что уже сбегала сцену сфотографировала?


 Не-е, это я случайно в "буке" нашла, а я за компом сижу.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> <a href="http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.129641.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://s16.******info/c448b01bac0d952f7052bec8ff7e006a.gif" border="0" /></a>


  :Vah:  Это чего??? :eek:

----------


## Монечка

Аллачка дочь та которая брюнетка с право или бдондинка с лева?
http://s16.******info/c448b01bac0d952...c8ff7e006a.gif

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Вот эта.))

[IMG]http://*********ru/533421m.jpg[/IMG]

Сейчас поет в группе "Любава" городского Дома культуры и там же - работает. В прошлом месяце - вышла замуж.

----------


## Мелодия

> Вот эта.))


 хорошенькая  :Oj:

----------


## orsia

*Монечка*,
 про народные песни прочти вот в этой темке http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=120808 - только читай внимательнее, мне там несколько сценариев давали

*Мелодия*, мое первое мая 2006 г. (но не митинг, а концерт все-таки((( вот здесь http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=124763

А еще меня обрадовали!!! МЫ НЕ БУДЕМ ЗАПУСКАТЬ КАРУСЕЛИ!!! Пусть себе работают:)))) Зато на 1 мая кинули еще 2 площадки, было на мне 7 сценариев, стало 9... :Ha: 

У нас чем удобна открытая сцена - постоянного задника (или как мы его называем банера) нету. Есть свареный из металлических труб каркас 3 на 7, на который этот задник крепится, и если надо - шариками украшается. Сцена высотой 2 метра, так что народ не видно, сзади лесенки по которым артист поднимается. А утром банер повесили - вечером сняли. Есть у нас несколько вариантов - банер солнечного города, банер с картинками и надписью "Тамбов", банер на 9 мая, банер в народном стиле, банер на 1 сентября и зимний банер. Все они распечатаны в типографии на материале типа ооочень толстой клеенки, достаточно прочные.. В общем, от праздника к празднику варьируем наиболее подходящий вариант. В этом году хотим сделать банер на день Нептуна. В принципе стоимость ок. 10 тыс, но хватает надолго

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Одна из групп нашего танцевального коллектива "Гранат" Фотосессия у нас была


Ваууу! Красотища! Завидую белой завистью :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Голос: Внимание! Внимание! На первый путь прибывает медленная одноколка сообщением Кандалакша - Белое Море. Стоянка одноколки - пока не будет толку.





> Голос: Внимание! Внимание! На второй путь прибывает пассажирская кобыла сообщением Кандалакша, методический кабинет – Белое Море, Дом культуры. Стоянка кобылы - десять минут, пока сено не раздадут.





> Голос: Внимание! Внимание! На второй путь прибывает пассажирская кобыла сообщением Кандалакша, методический кабинет – Белое Море, Дом культуры. Стоянка кобылы - десять минут, пока сено не раздадут.


 Ну в таком плане вобщем. Нарезки тоже по моему в "Чем развлечь гостей" брали:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> А вот наша сценочка...


Малюююсенькая:redface:



> дирекция акционерного общества сделала подарок - новую одежду сцены


Теперь не стыдно людям показать :Ok:  :Vah: 



> МЫ НЕ БУДЕМ ЗАПУСКАТЬ КАРУСЕЛИ!!!


Урааа! (а то я себе всю голову сломала, представляю как тебе:eek:):biggrin:


> Сообщение от Монечка
> <a href="http://smiles.33b.ru/smile.129641.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://s16.******info/c448b01bac0d952f7052bec8ff7e006a.gif" border="0" /></a>
> Это чего???


Зимфира это смайлы, только почемуто не открываются :Tu:  красивыеее.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

Ну вот вроде всем отписАлась ( в гордом одиночестве) :Vah:  всем спокойной ночи и доброго утречка(заодно) :flower: kuku

----------


## Суперстар

Спасибо всем за фотки, особенно Алле! В планах освоить фотошоп.Дело всегда нужное и полезное. Нет только учителя, а самой сложновато. Хотя ничего нет невозможного, правда ведь?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Спасибо всем за фотки, особенно Алле! В планах освоить фотошоп.Дело всегда нужное и полезное. Нет только учителя, а самой сложновато. Хотя ничего нет невозможного, правда ведь?


Было бы желание и время. Всему можно научиться. Хотя бы элементарным вещам. А вот когда элементарным научишься, тогда захочется сделать большее. Я Фотошопом вплотную занимаюсь с прошлогодней осени. И вот такой вот результат. Мне самой эта работа очень нравится, но специ меня ругают за некоторые погрешности.  :Aga: 



Надеюсь вам понравится. :smile:

----------


## Монечка

Сейчас поет в группе "Любава" городского Дома культуры и там же - работает. В прошлом месяце - вышла замуж.[/QUOTE]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Поздравляю!!!
Вы с мужем похоже, а вот дочка красавица папина или мамина?

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*Алла и Александр*,

очень красиво!



> но есть еще 11 человек тыловиков, на них так сказать и работаем. А у вас нет тружеников тыла?


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*orsia*,
*Мелодия*,
*Монечка*,
 Девочки, а как у вас с ветеранами?

----------


## Монечка

> Фотошопом вплотную занимаюсь с прошлогодней осени. И вот такой вот результат. Мне самой эта работа очень нравится, но специ меня ругают за некоторые погрешности. 
> 
> Надеюсь вам понравится. :smile:


Ты молодец!!! Очень красиво!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## orsia

*Суперстар*, возможно все. В ссвязи с необходимостью изготовления афиш постепенно и фотошоп, и корел осваиваем


*mamakorzhiha*,... в смысле??? у нас есть Народный хор ветеранов ВОВы им. маршала Малиновского. 60 человек. Правда, из них человек 25 тружеников тыла. Каждый год на 9 мая дает сольный концерт минут на 40 у нас в парке, а 10 в этом году на Набережной. Вот ищем упорно спонсоров для них... ведь каждому нужно внимание - гвоздику и мороженое (это у нас традиционно). И если где-то речь ветерана требуется, приглашаем оттуда. Они с удовольствием. 

Сегодня принесу с работы фотки нашей сцены...

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> у нас есть Народный хор ветеранов ВОВы им. маршала Малиновского. 60 человек.


У Аллы один остался. у нас 11-тыловики. Вот мы и думаем как 9 мая делать без ветеранов? :Tu:

----------


## Монечка

[QUOTE=Мелодия;2305868]*Монечка*, там два разных сценария с одинаковым названием. Бери тот, где Анисья и Настасья. Они там весь сценарий спорят, кто лучше поет, танцует. Я его читала как анекдот!  :Aga: 

Мелодия не могу его найти, хоть убей!

*Добавлено через 1 час 47 минут*
mamakorzhiha У нас еще есть живые ветераны тьфу! тьфу! тьфу! Дай бог им здоровья
и ещё каждый год мы приглашаем с Москвы ветеранов Донильченко и  жену ветерана Героя Советского союза и почётного гражданина посёлка М Курган Ерошину М. 
В Матвеево-Курганском районе 65 памятников, но один из них, установленный в честь первого советского танка местные жители считают главным, который прорвался в Матвеев-Курган и на протяжении суток сумел сремонтировать проломаный танк, прорвать оборону, уничтожить врага и вывести свой экипаж живыми.   Экипажем командовал Александр Ерошин, впоследствии ему было присвоено звание героя Советского Союза. К сожалению он не так давно умер. А вот втой наш почётный гость Данильченко приезжает почти каждый год.

*Добавлено через 1 час 48 минут*
mamakorzhiha У нас еще есть живые ветераны тьфу! тьфу! тьфу! Дай бог им здоровья
и ещё каждый год мы приглашаем с Москвы ветеранов Донильченко и  жену ветерана Героя Советского союза и почётного гражданина посёлка М Курган Ерошину М. 
В Матвеево-Курганском районе 65 памятников, но один из них, установленный в честь первого советского танка местные жители считают главным, который прорвался в Матвеев-Курган и на протяжении суток сумел сремонтировать проломаный танк, прорвать оборону, уничтожить врага и вывести свой экипаж живыми.   Экипажем командовал Александр Ерошин, впоследствии ему было присвоено звание героя Советского Союза. К сожалению он не так давно умер. А вот втой наш почётный гость Данильченко приезжает почти каждый год.

----------


## Суперстар

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр]Было бы желание и время. Всему можно научиться. Хотя бы элементарным вещам. А вот когда элементарным научишься, тогда захочется сделать большее. Я Фотошопом вплотную занимаюсь с прошлогодней осени. И вот такой вот результат. 
Погрешностей не вижу! Очень красиво!!!! Поздравляю с замужеством дочери,она красавица!



> Суперстар, возможно все. В связи с необходимостью изготовления афиш постепенно и фотошоп, и корел осваиваем


А корел -это такая программа? Какая из них лучше для начинающих, не очень продвинутых пользователей? 
Цитирую в первый раз, возможны ошибки

----------


## Монечка

У меня что-то камп заглючил. простите!
lesyanew ты меня фотками вдохновила, наверное и сценарии интересные? :Aga: :biggrin:
А что за народный театр драмы? :Fz:

----------


## Монечка

lesyanew
Олеся какая ты щедрая!!! СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!!kiss
Я могу дать свой, надо? 
[IMG]http://*********ru/550867m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/543699m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## светлана андреева

Добрый день! До сегодняшнего дня не подозревала, что есть такой интересный форум. Спасибо огромное всем, кто принимает участии в обсуждении проблем работы Домов культуры. Очень хочется в вашу компанию. Я живу в Беларуси, работаю директором районного Центра культуры, проблемы наши схожи во многом, будь то Украина или Россия. Огромное спасибо за сценарии, творчество практиков очень близко, да и хорошие сценарии очень трудно найти. А здесь целый кладезь!

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Я могу дать свой, надо?


  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 

*светлана андреева*,

Присоединяйтесь!



> а у нас ПРАЗДНИК, а не день памяти и скорби... в общем, у нас народ действительно празднует...


Вот так и надо делать!!!    А сценарием не поделишься?:rolleyes: Хочется один раз увидеть, чтоб понять, как отойти от дня скорби... пжалстааа :Oj:

----------


## maknata

Тыксссс.. Девочки и мальчики! Давайте договоримся - в теме праздники открываем тему "Сценарии масленицы" "Сценарии на рождество" и пр. и скидываем весь материал туда. Ну потом же сами запутаемся! :Aga:  А здесь будем обсуждать проблемы, показывать фоты, в общем - беседовать! Жаль дома оба компа вылетело, пока только с рабочего могу выходить (пока дежурю на дискотеке) но постараюсь вскорости попереносить сообщения в соответсвующие темы.:wink:

----------


## orsia

*maknata*,
 сценарий масленицы я дааавно открыла!!! А хочется еще темку детских праздников, которые можно на улице для детей проводить.... но на маленькое количество ведущих...

*mamakorzhiha*, некоторые свои сценарии я выкладывала в теме "День победы" в праздниках.. Посмотри агит-концерт "Мы за мир". А еще попробую на работе найти торжественную прошлого года - ее там  нет.. Выложу = станет совсем ясно...

не зная о  существовании данной темы я там многого понаоткрывала.. типа 1 сентября, год молодежи, сценарии для старшего поколения... Правда минус этих сценариев для вас - у нас нет театрализации.. максимум стилизация на пару человек!

----------


## maknata

*orsia*,



> А хочется еще темку детских праздников, которые можно на улице для детей проводить.... но на маленькое количество ведущих...


Дык пожалуйста! Открывайте! Просто если в одной теме будет множество разных сценариев их потом трудно искать - поисковик выдаст тему с огромным количеством страниц... Так что давайте сделаем - борщ отдельно, мухи - тоже отдельно:biggrin:

----------


## Мелодия

> Мелодия не могу его найти, хоть убей!


 *Монечка*, солнышко, сегодня отсканирую. Вечером приходи в тему!!! (У нас время +2 часа к Московскому). Сегодня выложу обязательно!!!

*Добавлено через 16 часов 25 минут*
Монечка, вот ЗДЕСЬ лежит сценарий с Анисьей и Настасьей!!! Размер сделала большой (4 мб) в ***pdf , сама отредактируешь, как надо. Без пароля! Почитай, тебе понравится! Берите все!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Монечка

Дык пожалуйста! Открывайте! Просто если в одной теме будет множество разных сценариев их потом трудно искать - поисковик выдаст тему с огромным количеством страниц... Так что давайте сделаем - борщ отдельно, мухи - тоже отдельно:biggrin:[/QUOTE]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
orsia
mamakorzhiha Девочки обязательно! как научить меня мой учитель как ворить борщь отдельно от мух, так сразу. А то нам maknata уже по :Jopa:  настучала:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Мелодия спасибо тебе большое! твой сцен. взяла за основу, что получится протом покажу. :Fz:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Здравствуйте, дорогие культработники! Наконец то я с вами. Комп глючил 2 недели. Столько всего интересного без меня было! Девочки, от души и по хорошему завидую вашим сценам. У нас одежда сцены с конца 70-х, вся рассыпается, но заменить денег нет. Провели заключительное городское мероприятие фестиваля "Салют Победы". За основу взяли тему о победе русского оружия во все времена, от Невского до нашего времени, не забыли и Афган. Ветеранам, да и просто пенсионерам, которые были приглашены на концерт перед началом молодые ребята прикрепляли георгиевские ленточки. Пели и танцевали всё - не только военную тематику, и песни "Любэ", и Газманова, даже кружок брейка был на сцене. Конечно была и минута молчания, но концерт получился очень позитивным.
А что у вас с погодой? У нас снег, зима опять настала.

----------


## Мелодия

*Вишенка-Владимир*, рада встрече!  :flower:  У нас несколько дней снег шел  :Vah:  , сегодня первый день потеплело +10 :wink:

*Добавлено через 43 секунды*



> сцен. взяла за основу, что получится протом покажу


Ждемс-ждемс  :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Здравствуйте, дорогие культработники! Наконец то я с вами.


Ура! В наших рядах прибыло! Привет.



> концерт получился очень позитивным.
> А что у вас с погодой? У нас снег, зима опять настала.


Молодцы! А унас зима еще и не кончалась, :Aga:  снег идет,паразит! А фотками поделишься, костюмов например?



> Ждемс-ждемс


 :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> понимаю, что поздновато, но решила поделиться фотками наших сцен (основной и на которых работаем вообще)... смотрите!


Наташ, здорово!
 А вот мы сьездили в воскресенье на кокурс .Наши детки взяли 1 и 3 места. Вот они. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/550718m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/548670m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/585521m.jpg[/IMG]
*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
А куда запропастились
*Алла и Александр*,
*Суперстар*,
Землячка, аууу!
Как пасха прошла?

----------


## Суперстар

> Суперстар,
> Землячка, аууу!
> Как пасха прошла?
> __________________


Отвечаю. Пасха прошла хорошо.Сценарий у меня на работе, если надо, то выставлю в отчетах.Опасения большие были связанные с погодой, но  мы уложились в промежуток перед практически метелью. Накануне погода была снежная и ветренная, после праздника тоже все замело.Не все прошло как задумано, на четверку с минусом.

----------


## orsia

*mamakorzhiha*, поздравляю! а наши только в межрегиональных (да и то тех, которые в Тамбове проходят) могут участвовать. На поездки денег не дают((((

----------


## Алла и Александр

*mamakorzhiha*,
 Поздравляем с победой! Молодцы!!! Так держать!!!

----------


## Монечка

orsia
конечно, город есть город! о чём говорить?!
всё просто супер :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
На счёт погоды))))
Люди вы что? у нас уже травка травку щекочет!!!!:biggrin: (А, ну да , мы ж южнее)
весна, солнце, погода так и шепчет :Oj:  :flower:  :br: kiss
А нам некогда :Tu: 

*Добавлено через 4 часа 18 минут*
Девочки! Родненькие! Помогите! Подскажите! где найти плюсы и минусы фольклорных песен????? ну очень НАДООООО:frown:

*Добавлено через 4 часа 24 минуты*
 :032:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Света, а что тебе надо ? Какие именно песни?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

[QUOTE=mamakorzhiha;2310653]Ура! В наших рядах прибыло! Привет.


Молодцы! А унас зима еще и не кончалась, :Aga:  снег идет,паразит! А фотками поделишься, костюмов например?

Фотками поделюсь с удовольствием, только я чайник в компе. Нужно мужа напрячь, чтобы он показал, как это делается. А к нему сейчас не подойти - мыслит, рожает сценарий юбилея нашего ДК. Как показать не только лучшее, что есть но и потенциал.
Снег идёт вовсю, метели в апреле обычно для нас нонсенс, но в этом году реальность.
Кстати, а вы заметили, что у нас как в любом приличном учреждении культуры остался женский коллектив?

----------


## maknata

> Фотками поделюсь с удовольствием, только я чайник в компе.


Вот чего проще:wink: Выходишь сюда http://www.radikal.ru/, жамкаешь "обзор" и выбираешь из того, что у тебя есть на компе (смотри на размер, желательно не очченно большого размерчика)и жмёшь "загрузить", потом ждешь, когда перескочит на другую страницу и копируешь ссылку (я уже сто лет не грузила, но кажись у меня любимый ноиер 8) а потом вставляешь эту ссылку в своё сообщение и отправляешь. усё.. фота на форуме. ща попрпобую свои фотки вставить

----------


## zizi

*Монечка*,
 Света, у меня кое что в загашниках есть, тебе детское или для взрослых? Напиши в личку.

----------


## Мелодия

> свиток, "опаленный войной" (на нем каждый желающий мог написать что-то ветеранам или вообще о победе)


  :Oj:  Расскажи, пожалуйста, что за свиток вы делали? Первый раз о таком слышу, вернее, вижу! :biggrin:

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, все до банальности просто. Делали мы их два. у нас в загашниках завалялся огромный рулон бумаги (она достаточно тонкая, похожа на писчую, но типа рулона обоев). Вот отрезали 2 куска - один метров 10, второй - полтора.. А потом дело зажигалок. Обжигали:))) и по краям, и посередине (края чуть-чуть подгорали, а середину немножко "подкоптили"...). Думали - первый испишут, а на втором че-нибудь поднарисуем и в конце программы - в небо на шарах. Так вот, за день ОБА свитка исписали донельзя с обоих сторон. Потом в конце программы отправили в небо маленький свиток на бооольших шарах. смотрелось классно!!! Просто я отловила ведущего, который на день приехал из москвы.. Поставила перед фактом - выходишь на сцену (и не важно было мне, что мой сценарий в тартарары пойдет), он поставил условие - привозите мне сына. Привезли. И вот на финальной песне он вывел сына со словами что мир нужен для них - для детей... и его сын отпустил свиток!

----------


## Мелодия

*orsia*, классно вы со свитком придумали!!! Тоже что ли попробовать?...

----------


## Людмила Радченко

Монечка, сюда сходи:
http://forums.minus-fanera.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106
там нужна только регистрация.
Кстати, мои родственники в Куйбышево: Бондарцовы, Самойленко, Медведевы и Радченко. Может кого и знаете...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Наташа,orsia, фотки просто класс! Не только мальчик хочет в Тамбов! Я тоже хочу к вам на праздник!:smile:

----------


## Суперстар

> А вот мы сьездили в воскресенье на конкурс .Наши детки взяли 1 и 3 места.


Молодцы! Поздравляю !!!




> свиток, "опаленный войной" (на нем каждый желающий мог написать что-то ветеранам или вообще о победе)


Классная идея! Можно взять на вооружение? На это 9 мая? Сейчас ломаем голову над сценарием. Идея такая - бабушка рассказывает внукам о войне.

----------


## orsia

*Суперстар*,  *Мелодия*, конечно берите. Сразу говорю - лучше делать на открытой сцене (если потом на шарах запускать).... Сценарий к 9-му еще не начинала, у нас тема "голубь мира" утром - будем голубей запускать, а вечером взяли "за героев былых времен"...

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*orsia*,
 Это у вас 9 мая такая зелень???:eek:
У нас в позапрошлом году такая метель была, что ветеранов бедных по одному в ДК приводили, а после концерта разводили по домам. Сдувало и света белого не видно, а у вас шарики в небо :Tu:  Ндаа, не там мы живем. А зелень такая - дай бог если к концу июня:frown: вобщем :Jopa: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Наташа,orsia, фотки просто класс! Не только мальчик хочет в Тамбов! Я тоже хочу к вам на праздник!


 И я с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> утром - будем голубей запускать,


 :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Сейчас ломаем голову над сценарием. Идея такая - бабушка рассказывает внукам о войне.


Есть песня классная "Никто не забыт" Пьеха Стас поет, по теме вам должна подойти. Посмотри.

----------


## Суперстар

> Есть песня классная "Никто не забыт" Пьеха Стас поет, по теме вам должна подойти. Посмотри.


Спаибо огромное Скачала. Теперь наслаждаюсь.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Спаибо огромное Скачала. Теперь наслаждаюсь.


Если надо у Людмилки есть минус, может кто нибудь споет? Рада что пригодилась.:biggrin:

----------


## orsia

*mamakorzhiha*, у нас сейчас + 5 всего, это для нас ОЧЕНЬ холодно для конца апреля. Обычно в это время все чуть ли не цветет!!! а вчера метель была... мы все ох...ли прямо! через неделю открытие - все клумбы должны быть засажены. Обычно деревья цветущие все, в листьях....

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> мы все ох...ли прямо! через неделю открытие - все клумбы должны быть засажены. Обычно деревья цветущие все, в листьях....
> __________________



 :Aga: чето в этом году весна какая-то неправильная, везде холодно :Tu: хоть бы лето удалось:eek:

----------


## orsia

*mamakorzhiha*, о лете думать рано, сейчас бы открытие и 9 мая провести. Я ни-че-го не успеваю....

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*orsia*,
А у нас концерт 7-го решили делать, просят спеть (я в декрете не работаю сейчас) сначала согласилась было- по работе ужо соскучАла:smile: а потом очнулась - у меня ведь 7-го масе 1 годик исполняется! Во блииин мамашка:rolleyes: так что сейчас строчу себе сценарий день рожденья, хочется весело провести а не тупо пьянку устроить. :Vah:

----------


## orsia

*mamakorzhiha*, у нас в этом году маааленький марафон - 2 дня всего, а обычно по 4 бывало... слава богу, я не пою, только веду - и то по большим праздникам:))) когда совсем выйти некогда. А вообще только координирую

----------


## Суперстар

> Если надо у Людмилки есть минус, может кто нибудь споет? Рада что пригодилась.


Наташа, спасибо за предложение.Попробуем найти певца.Всем удачи!!!

----------


## Tasha1979

А у нас сегодня трудный день - на базе нашего РДК будет проходить областная школа передового опыта по работе клубных формирований. Страшно! А завтра их всех возить по району. Сегодня доклады, два мероприятия, просмотр наших коллективов и вечерняя гулянка. kuku

----------


## Дабл

Про гулянку поподробнее.......:smile:

----------


## Tasha1979

kuku Выступили с докладами, провели детское экологическое игровое мероприятие "В гостях у Яги" и мероприятие "Камера сгорания" для молодёжи и родителей (с театрализацией и свободным микрофоном, вопросы-ответы работникам наркодиспансера и ПДН). Сейчас гостей в ресторане развлекают играми-песнями-танцами, а у меня сил нет. Да и завтра их всех возить показывать клубы района, репетиции коллективов.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*Tasha1979*,
  Живенько у вас:smile:, а у нас тишина и директор в отпуск ушла:eek: и отпустили ведь перед праздникамиkuku. О как!

----------


## Мелодия

*orsia*, расскажи, пожалуйста, что за программа "Солнечный город"?  :Oj:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Здствуйте! 
А у нас начались отчётные концерты коллективов. Хотелось похвастаться - выложить фотки с мероприятий, но так заваливают бумагами, что не успеваю. Срочно нужно написать обоснование, хотим мы или нет переходить на автономию. Мы то конечно не хотим, но нужно как-то всё это умненько обосновать, чтоб и начальстово не разгневать своей непрогрессивностью и бюджет сохранить.
Никто не знает как отбрыкаться можно?
Я вам завидую потихоньку :Aga:  - сценарии, мысли творческие, а у меня бумаги, отчёты:rolleyes:

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, ну задала ты задачку, написать что такое Солнечный город. Вот теперь садись и читай - рассказ длинным получится. 

Как ты наверное успела понять, я работаю не в обычном  учреждении культуры. Основной площадкой нашей работы в летний период является местный городской парк культуры и отдыха (ему у нас около 150 лет уже) - т.е. большая открытая площадка и открытая сцена. В парке каждый год "сезон" - т.е. программы с мая по октябрь каждые выходные и праздничные дни, плюс работа с летними лагерями в течение недели. 

Так вот... после первого сезона, проведенного дирекцией культуры и массового отдыха (нас соединили - из трех учреждений слепили одно) к нам пришла новый директор, и сказала, что нужен новый подход к организации досуга. Стали думать.. в результате возникла *программа "Солнечный город"*. Каждый сезон наш парк превращается в Солнечный город с улицами, площадями, аллеями, жителями (мы и посадчики аттракционов).. Программа включает в себя проекты, направленные на определенную категорию населения. То есть программы идут нон-стопом, и с 12 дня до 11 вечера в парке постоянно что-то происходит. *Проект* - цикл программ в определенной конве, тематика у которых соответствует определенному празднику. Например, в день ВДВ все программы - и детские, и ретро, и молодежные посвящены дню ВДВ.  То есть день идет тоже как бы целостный. 

То есть, например, в субботу у нас такое расписание:

12.00-13.00 - детская игровая программа "Остров открытий" на детской площадке. Она не озвучиваются, на ней работают 2 аниматора с играми и конкурсами

13.00 - 14.30 - детский проект "ДИВО: детский институт великих открытий". Все программы ведет Профессор Всезнайкина, и у детей разные уроки.. На магнитной доске буквами внутрь крепится слово, детям дается загадка. Участвуя в конкурсах, дети открывают по одной букве, собирают слово. После программы для детей проводится мастер-класс (лепка, рисование, оригами и т.п.) Проходит на центральной сцене

13.00 - 14.30 - детский клуб "Солнечный лев". За участие в играх и конкурсах во время программы дети получают "солнышки". Затем регистрируются в клубе (родители заполняют анкету). За каждое "солнышко" в анкете ребенка ставится печать. В соответствие с количеством печатей ребенок может выбрать себе приз. 3 солнышка - это пригласительный на аттракцион. 5 солнышек - маленькая игрушка или раскраска, 10 солнышек - маленькая мягкая игрушка... а 250 солнышек - футбольный мяч. Соответственно, солнышки не сгорают, а переходят из программы в программу.

14.00 - 16.00 - игра на местности "На старт!" (аудитория - семьи и подростки). Дается загадка - задание. Команда, пройдя определенные станции, собирает подсказку и получает (или находит) приз. Проходит на Центральной аллее

16.00 - 17.00 - ретро-проект "Разговор по душам" на Центральной сцене. На каждой программе - ведущий и гость (известный человек города, психолог, рабочий определенной профессии, которой посвящен день) с которым и ведется "разговор по душам" на определенную тему. И соответственно, в программе звучат ретро-песни

17.00 - 18.00 - концерт профессионального оркестра духовых инструментов "В городском саду играет". Тут все сказано. Можно сказать, ретро-дискотека. На концертах оркестра всегда ОЧЕНЬ много народа - не менее 400 человек. И все танцуют...

18.00 - 21.00 - Молодежный проект "ДЖЭМ: Дни заЖигательной Энергичной Молодежи". Тематический проект, посвященный году молодежи. На программе работает "свободный микрофон" - поднимается проблема (соответственно тематике дня), и она обсуждается со зрителем (соответственно, не всегда в серьезной форме). + молодежные конкурсы соответственно тематике и концертная программа.

21.00 - 23.00 - молодежная дискотека "Солнцедром"

Вот так все дни... Соответственно, на каждой программе мы приветствуем всех жителей в Солнечном городе, перед началом каждой программы звучит "легенда о солнечном городе" и гимн Солнечного города", у нас есть своя эмблема (она на банере - заднике сцены, тумбе для афиш, пригласительных билетах на аттракционы).

В общем, в последние 2 года мы в конце сезона проводим социологическое исследование. И есть там вопрос "Что такое Солнечный город?". В 2007 году из 800 опрошенных где-то 500 сказали городской парк, а в 2008 из 2.500 более 2000. Поэтому считаем, что программа имеет успех. Да что говорить, до 2007 года в парке проводились  детские программы по утрам, концерт оркестра и молодежка вечером. концерты не являлись тематическими. То есть все возрастные группы не были охвачены. сейчас это исправлено. народ приходит на "свои" программы. и если до создания клуба "солнечный лев" к нам на детские программы приходили в основном "безнадзорные" дети (и в июле их количество достигало 10 на программе), то сейчас к нам родители целенаправленно водят детей, и у нас на программах меньше 50 детей не бывает, и практически все с мамами-папами-бабушками... в общем, мы довольны :Ok:

----------


## Мелодия

*orsia*, ВАУ!!! КАК ЗДОРОВО!!!! СПАСИБО!!!! Наташа, как интересно! Я бы много отдала, чтобы однажды попасть к вам на праздник! Это вы целый день работаете? О-го-го!



> я работаю не в обычном  учреждении культуры


 А как оно называется, если не секрет? Это больше детская или молодежная организация?

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, Муниципальное учреждение "Дирекция культуры и массового отдыха"

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ура! 
Сдала муниципальное задание. Если у кого-нибудь будет подобная головная боль - спрашивайте.:rolleyes:

----------


## baranvagalina

> хотим мы или нет переходить на автономию


У вас еще и спрашивают...-а мы с декабря-автономия.На бумаге.А имеют нас в два раза больше.Просто невозможно готовить мероприятия-в день по 5 штук.Какое качество?

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Просто невозможно готовить мероприятия-в день по 5 штук.Какое качество?
> __________________


Половина-отписки, типа провели:frown: какое уж тут качество...:eek:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*mamakorzhiha*,
*baranvagalina*,
 А у нас об автономии пока молчат. Но зато местная администрация по своему с ума сходит. Проверками и разборками на уровни высшей районной власти просто достали. Самое обидное - их не интересуют проведенные и подготовленные мероприятия, а вот если в день проверки не дай Бог не работает хоть один кружок - это по меньшей мере - криминал И грозят устроить прокурорскую проверку. И никто не удосуживается просто выслушать объяснения. И то что мы сельская местность и подстраиваемся под жителей - тоже никого не интересует. Дошло до парадоксов - в одном моем ДК проверяющая ее директору заявила6 "Если человек не может прийти на репетицию, он должен написать объяснительную записку" И это взрослым, работающим, семейным людям.. Да им проще вообще бросить приходить к нам..

*Добавлено через 30 минут*


Весеннего всем настроения!!!!

----------


## Tasha1979

И нас проверками  мучают. То по кадрам проверяют, то финансы. сами финансируют мероприятие то в последний день, а то и после мероприятия, а чеки должны быть по дате финансирования. а где ж их взять, если сами уже на свои деньги купили всё заранее. вот и выкручиваемся.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Если человек не может прийти на репетицию, он должен написать объяснительную записку" И это взрослым, работающим, семейным людям.


Маразм, чели возвращается время СССР? Иногда складывается впечатление, что им,там на верху, занятся нечем, вот они и придумывают все новые и новые заморочки. Хлебушек свой отрабатывают, а нам это мешает работать. 



> И нас проверками мучают. То по кадрам проверяют, то финансы. сами финансируют мероприятие то в последний день, а то и после мероприятия, а чеки должны быть по дате финансирования. а где ж их взять, если сами уже на свои деньги купили всё заранее. вот и выкручиваемся.


Такая же история. На мероприятие детей в Мурманск вывезти(270км) за свои. проживание, питание -потом отдадим. а не выезжать так кричат - не выездные, значит снимаем звание народного и разряд понижают:eek:


> Весеннего всем настроения!!!!


Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! какая красота, а у нас еще снег не сошел. так хочется тепла!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

От чего у вас зависит группа по оплате труда? Какой у вас модельный стандарт?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Маразм, чели возвращается время СССР? Иногда складывается впечатление, что им,там на верху, занятся нечем, вот они и придумывают все новые и новые заморочки. Хлебушек свой отрабатывают, а нам это мешает работать.


Нет, ну я все понимаю. Работа есть работа.. Но тот человек, который приходит к нам ради своего удовольствия - ему зачем эти заморочки?

----------


## baranvagalina

> Половина-отписки,


Да нет..не отписки-проводим.Только падаем уже...

----------


## orsia

*baranvagalina*, нас тоже пропросту завалили... никого не волнует, что у нас открытие сезона.. повесили какие-то городские субботники, студ весну, приемы у главы администрации.. наверное в городе кроме нас нет учреждений культуры!!! но самое противное - на каждое это мероприятие (не смотря на то, что оно не наше) надо по 5 бумажек написать в комитет, что да как мы будем проводить да по какому сценарному плану, да по какому сценарию, да сколько народных, а сколько не народных коллективов там участие примит... ЗАЕ..ли... перед открытием и так нервы на пределе!!!!

----------


## baranvagalina

> ЗАЕ..ли...


 :Ok:

----------


## Мелодия

Ага, мне тоже всегда было интересно: неужели эти бумажки, письма, отчёты кто-нибудь в Департаменте читает? :eek: Каждую неделю в местную Администрацию отправляем отчет о проведенных нами мероприятиях. А ведь ГОДОВОЙ план еще в октябре прошлого года был утверждён Главой. Отсюда вывод: план аккуратненько пылится на полке. А нам делать больше нечего, как одно и то же по несколько раз делать. А ведь у нас и репетиции (чашку чая выпить некогда), и мероприятия.... :mad: Ух, как я сердита!!!

----------


## Дабл

Уррррррааааааа!!!! Мне сегодня присудили 10 тыс. штрафа за пож.безопасность!!!!!

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Уррррррааааааа!!!! Мне сегодня присудили 10 тыс. штрафа за пож.безопасность!!!!!


МолодцА! А нас осенью закрывали на пол года, они же - пожарники:rolleyes:

----------


## Монечка

Привет всем!!! У меня тоже хорошее настроение. В субботу ездили с фольклором на конкурс и ни какого места не заняли. Как всегда там выигрывают хозяева района.я не за себя, мне за коллектив обидно. было всего 3 кол-ва 1 из них инструм. могли бы дать хотя бы 1-е и 2 вторых. А сегодня домой с работы не отпускают пока документацию не напишем на Ростов.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Здравствуйте!
Страна у нас большая, а чиновники все одинаковы. 
Пробую послать фото, надеюсь получится. Это муниципальный ансамбль "Вишенка" в городском парке на праздновании Масленицы.
http://s39.radikal.ru/i083/0904/5d/ee7dccbf361a.jpg

----------


## Монечка

*Дабл*,
 Поздравляю!!!
У вас что бычок нашли, или указателей небыло? :Ha:

----------


## Дабл

*mamakorzhiha*,
Это я пока только у федерального судьи побывал!!!! Мне ещё и к мировому идти в понедельник....... Так меня проверял госпожнадзор совместно с прокуратурой!!! Прокуратура даже административку на электрика возбудила!!! Отделался предупреждением, т.к. устранили через час.....

----------


## Дабл

*Монечка*,
У нас нет сигнализации, пропитки одежды сцены, деревянных конструкций чердака и.....денег в бюджете на всё это!!!!

----------


## Монечка

Это серьёзная проблема, сочувствую. денег нет, значит будем платить штрафы.
спасибо администрациии.
Да здравствует гуманная Россия!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Дабл

Хорошо, что платить не из своего кармана..... По предписанию дали срок до ноября... Перед Новым годом наверное опять в суд.....

----------


## Дабл

Ну а я постараюсь в понедельник после суда выставить фоты с наших "Весёлых ноток".... Если не посадят!!:smile:

----------


## Мелодия

> 10 тыс. штрафа


 Я дико извиняюсь, это Вы должны из своего кармана платить??? :redface: У меня зарплата такая... :frown:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Дабл,

А нас пожарники штрафуют ещё за ширину дверей - должно быть не менее 120 см, в лихие 90-е заложили окна на 1-м этаже, так как пацанва била их ежедневно, денег восстанавливать не было. Так сейчас штрафуют что мы окна не восстанавливаем, а денег нет. На этот год на ремонт не дали ничего, на противопожарку тоже. Хорошо, что в прошлом году успели на крыше ограду сделать.

----------


## Дабл

*Мелодия*,
Заплатит бюджет.....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
У нас с выходами всё ОК! Всё новенькое по стандартам... Со спецсчёта сами делали!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Дабл*,
 Нам в прошлом году тоже выписали пожарники штраф в 10 тыс. Но мы отделались письмом, в котором было указанно, что организация является бюджетной и что денег на уплату штрафов и проведение мероприятий по улучшению пожаробезопасности в бюджете не предусмотрено. Пока прошло. Правда мы устранили мелкие недоделки.. Ну а на сигнализацию бюджет в этом году средства запланировал. Но это только сигнализация. О пропитке одежды сцены и деревянных конструкций речь пока не идет

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Дабл*
Я имела в виду не выходы, они у нас тоже нормальные а двери в коридорах, комнатах.

----------


## Дабл

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
А у нас проект такой, что всё к нынешним стандартам подходит! ну, всё, у нас в Приморье 23.00!!! Ребёнку спать пора! До встречи!!!!

----------


## Tasha1979

А с нас пожарники требуют резервуар пожарный сделать. Этож надо кучу денег! А они штрафуют и в суд директора таскают. На последнем суде хотели запретить директору на пол года занимать руководящие должности, а в нескольких клубах так и сделали. А там и так один завклубом и работал.

----------


## orsia

*Монечка*, а у нас на конкурсе городской патриотической песни получился казус: жюри пригласили не местное... Стали обсуждать, и все называют солистов нашего "Нового мира" - этому бы дал первое, этому второе... Местный организатор сидит и говорит: "нет, ребята! Давайте Новому миру" дадим 6 первых мест, должно же и остальным что-нибудь достаться" :))))

А пожарка у нас не работает года 2 уже как:))) но пока нас не проверяют (поставили ее всего 3 года назад)...


*Мелодия*, большая у тебя зарплата:)) у нас максимум 7 получается:)))

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> большая у тебя зарплата:)) у нас максимум 7 получается:)))
> __________________


за такой обьем работы????????:eek: У нас выходит около 9000, правда северные выручают.

----------


## Людмила Радченко

А я в позапрошлом году президенту письмо написала... Сколько можно на культуре экономить, у нас клуб заваливается и т. д. и т. п. осенью клуб закрыли... на ремонт:smile: директорша была довольна, а сейчас боюсь не очень, как у нас ремонтируют... клуб до сих пор закрыт. Деньги обещаю и не дают, то дают, но мало... Может еще написать?:biggrin: За то сигнализацию сделали, окна на пластик поменяли, отопление...

----------


## Дабл

*Людмила Радченко*,
Кучеряво живёте!!!:smile: Мы про пластик пока не думаем.... А вот по зарплате... У меня 15000.... :Oj:

----------


## Мелодия

> А вот по зарплате... У меня 15000....


 *Дабл*, Вы же директор? Наш столько же получает.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Мелодия, большая у тебя зарплата:)) у нас максимум 7 получается:)))


 Это на одну ставку по 11-му разряду. Руководители кружков (по 8-му) 8-9 получают.

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, а у меня 7 за полторы ставки: одну по 14 и половину по 10. + у меня премии около 35% - и все вместе только 7

----------


## lesyanew

Привет культработникам!
Наши колективы съездии на 2 областных конкурса: "Живи, Россия, здравствуй" (взяли диплом III степени), "Моя малая родина" (взяли диплом II степени).



> у нас максимум 7 получается:)))


:eek:
И вы столько много работаете за эти деньги...

Нас, конечно, тоже завалили мероприятиями, но плучают у нас по 7 - 6 минимум (творческие работники). Я получаю 9 - 10, в зависимости от диф.оплаты.

У нас с марта вышел новый приказ: каждое воскресенье организовывать дни семейного досуга в связи с кризисом, во избежание всяких митингов. Вот так. Подаем план, а после проведения отчитываемся.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Красивый зал.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ребята, я что-то с зарплатами не поняла. У нас всё совсем по другому. С переходом на новую систему оплаты труда все разряды отменены, у руководителей народных и образцовых коллективов в зависимости от образования и стажа работы зарплата стала 12-15 тыс, правда у рук. кружков и аккомпаниаторов зарплата почти не изменилась- около 4,5.
У директора - 12,5 но это зависит от зарплаты работников за прошлый год и коэффициента, но у нас ещё директорам управление культуры помогает - даёт премии от 25 до 100 % как поработают. Вот с бухгалтерией беда зарплаты 4,5-5 тыс. И грустно замам и главбуху.
Но с изменением зарплаты ввели 40 часовую рабочую неделю и чем занять руководителей народных и образцовых коллективов  проблема. Дети с утра в школе, занятий нет, другую работу предложить не можем - не записано в должностной инструкции, да и помещений не хватает.

----------


## Монечка

[QUOTE=orsia;2315946]*Монечка*, а у нас на конкурсе городской патриотической песни получился казус: жюри пригласили не местное... Стали обсуждать, и все называют солистов нашего "Нового мира" - этому бы дал первое, этому второе... Местный организатор сидит и говорит: "нет, ребята! Давайте Новому миру" дадим 6 первых мест, должно же и остальным что-нибудь достаться":))))

orsia в наминации "фольклорной песни" участвовали 3 кол-ва. один из них инструментальный. 1-е дали местному, родному хору, а нас незнали как судить, кому дать 2 место, ведь наше пение и инструменталка разные жанры. поэтому и им и нам дали просто благодарственные письма. Вот мы и обиделись.

*Добавлено через 27 минут*



> *Мелодия*, а у меня 7 за полторы ставки: одну по 14 и половину по 10. + у меня премии около 35% - и все вместе только 7


:eek:


*orsia* это в вашем дворце? да ещё в Тамбове? платят такую з/п? :059:  это не порядок! :063:  Спросите у Людмилы,  как написать президенту? :067:

----------


## Мелодия

> а у меня 7 за полторы ставки


 Наташа, да вам всем за вашу программу надо в два раза больше чистыми платить!!!

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*



> Спросите у Людмилы,  как написать президенту?


  :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## orsia

*Монечка*,  *Мелодия*, выхода нет... так и трудимся! И требуют ка-чест-во! стараемся, но если только на открытие на мне 7 сценариев, и комп у нас на двоих с отделом pR (только на моем компе есть корел), мне их тупо не дают писать! а как только комп свободен - куча бумажек - отписок появляется!!!!


девочки, скажите, что можно сделать в программе "музобоз" по словам????

----------


## Мелодия

> Пой так, как будто никто не слышит
> Танцуй так, как будто никто не видит
> Работай так, как будто тебе не нужно денег
> Люби так, как будто тебе никто и никогда не делал больно
> Живи так, как будто на Земле - Рай!


 Наташик, сама придумала? Классно!!!

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, когда-то у меня был волонтерский отряд "Юнлайт". Эта фраза была нашим девизом. Отряд развалило руководство, а девиз стал моим девизом по жизни...

а вообще, если я не ошибаюсь, это международный девиз волонтеров

----------


## mamakorzhiha

Сестренка!!!!!!!!!






[IMG][/IMG]


С днем рождения!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Нас пригласили участвовать в фольклорном фестивале молодёжных коллективов в г. Курск 22-26 сентября. Никто про этот фестиваль не слышал?

----------


## Ингуша

Ребята,срочно нужна помощь!Сегодня директор дала команду найти песни для заставок на 1 Мая!Два часа сижу в нете - ничего!А нужно очень срочно.Пожалуйста,у кого что есть!Спасибо!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ингуша*,
 А для чего заставки нужны?

----------


## Tasha1979

А что вы планируете на 1 мая? митинг? в каком направлении (мир, труд)?

----------


## Ильич

> Ребята,срочно нужна помощь!Сегодня директор дала команду найти песни для заставок на 1 Мая!Два часа сижу в нете - ничего!А нужно очень срочно.Пожалуйста,у кого что есть!Спасибо!


http://www.sovmusic.ru/ - это?
http://sovetskiepesni.narod.ru/ - или это?
Другой эстетики 1 мая я не знаю....

----------


## Ингуша

Всем огромное спасибо! Планируется не совсем понятно что,так решило начальство за два дня до праздника.12.00 - премьера спектакля "Суета",14.00 - рисунок на асфальте,15-00- праздничный концерт.На площади,возле ДК,должны звучать первомайские песни!(я имею ввиду в перерывах) Как это будет выглядеть, я просто не понимаю......
*Ильич*,
 Спасибо,кое-что выбрала,но как это будет в наши дни то......

Вот теперь еще веселее стало....21.00-ищи сценарий к 1 Мая.....

----------


## orsia

*Ингуша*, тебе какой сценарий??? один я выкладывала в теме первого мая календарных праздников, молодежку сегодня написала, если надо - завтра вечером пришлю, будет тебе сценарий, но у меня "вечеринка" "весеннее обострение". Достаточно свободный  и креативный стиль. Чуть под себя подправишь... и вперед!

----------


## Ингуша

*orsia*,
 Спасибо огромное за помощь!Твой сценарий в теме первого мая взяла на заметку,буду ждать "весеннее обострение".Проблемка с переводом,ведь у нас украинский язык.....

----------


## orsia

*Ингуша*, ммм.. завтра не раньше 10 вечера по москве((( инет только дома, а приду завтра не раньше

----------


## Ингуша

*orsia*,
 Ничего,будет еще ночь и пол дня..... :Aga: Спасибо!!!!

----------


## orsia

*Ингуша*, ок, жди

----------


## Монечка

*Ингуша*,
 Я думаю что подойдут любые патриот. песни о России. :smile:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Расскажи пожалуйста поподробней об этом фестивале, кто вас туда пригласил? что для этого надо, чтобы мы могли тоже принять там участие?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
 :Party2:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Монечка*
Честно говоря, я о фестивале зняю мало, хотелось бы самой у кого-нибудь спросить, кто уже был.
Вот инфа, которой я владею: на имя главы нашего города пришло письмо из администрации г. Курска с предложением направить коллектив для участия в фестивале. 3 международный фольклорный фестиваль "Самоцветы" состоится с 23 по 26 сентября,  участвуют молодёжные коллективы фольклорные, хореографические, инструм. ансамбли, солисты. Возраст от 18 до 35 лет. Количество до 30 человек. Проезд за счёт направляющей стороны. Как я поняла, это проходит в рамках дня города. 
В 2007 г. ездили на фестиваль "Венок дружбы" в Бобруйск. Впечатления были самые замечательные - уютный город, радушные жители, великолепный приём. Ну а белорусская картошка - даже на родине картофеля в Перу мы такой вкусной не пробовали.

*Добавлено через 57 минут*
*Монечка*,
 Жалко, что вы от нас далеко. У нас в области очень развито это движение. В нашем ДК тоже есть подобный клуб "Рудель", они регулярно ездят на свои месиловки в Суздаль. А ещё у нас проводятся "Богатырские забавы" для привлечения туристов. Это в 1 день во всех исторических городах области идут программы для туристов, в каждом городе - свой сценарий. В Гороховце - "Как царь Горох свою дочь царевну Горошину замуж выдавал", в Александрове - выборы невесты Ивана Грозного, в Суздале - мужицкие игрища с Фомой и Ерёмой, ну а во Владимире - "Княжеские потехи", где и собираются на бугурт исторические клубы.

----------


## Монечка

*Вишенка-Владимир*, У нас есть военно- исторический молодёжный клуб "Миусская Вольница" под руководством моегшо брата. 
на этой фотке не все
[IMG]http://*********ru/527930m.jpg[/IMG]
ребята занимаются реконструкцией доспехов, боя и быта (короче всё что с этим связано.
недавно образовался фольклорный ансамбль "Миусская Вольница"
есть что показать и на что посмотреть
здесь и мы
[IMG]http://*********ru/532026m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Монечка*,
 Жалко, что вы от нас далеко. У нас в области очень развито это движение. В нашем ДК тоже есть подобный клуб "Рудель", они регулярно ездят на свои месиловки в Суздаль. А ещё у нас проводятся "Богатырские забавы" для привлечения туристов. Это в 1 день во всех исторических городах области идут программы для туристов, в каждом городе - свой сценарий. В Гороховце - "Как царь Горох свою дочь царевну Горошину замуж выдавал", в Александрове - выборы невесты Ивана Грозного, в Суздале - мужицкие игрища с Фомой и Ерёмой, ну а во Владимире - "Княжеские потехи", где и собираются на бугурт исторические клубы.

*Добавлено через 1 час 32 минуты*
Никому не попадались нормы загрузки учреждений культуры?
Всё пытаюсь что-то написать про автономию, в инете Тула даёт анализ перехода и ссылается на нормы загрузки. Мы перегружены дальше некуда, дети в коридорах давно занимаются, помещений не хватает, но где эти нормы на бумажках?

----------


## Мелодия

> Мы перегружены дальше некуда, дети в коридорах давно занимаются, помещений не хватает, но где эти нормы на бумажках?


 Я бы тоже не отказалась почитать эти документы.

----------


## orsia

*Ингуша*, беги в темку "1 мая", оставила там 2 сценария

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем привет!!!

Хочу поделиться радостью.
Мой зять - муж старшей дочери, сегодня участвовал в областном конкурсе патриотической песни - он служит в МВД. Занял 2 место. 13 мая должен лететь в Питер - петь на Дворцовой площади!

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*Алла и Александр*,
 Добрый вечер! 



> Хочу поделиться радостью.
> Мой зять - муж старшей дочери, сегодня участвовал в областном конкурсе патриотической песни - он служит в МВД. Занял 2 место. 13 мая должен лететь в Питер - петь на Дворцовой площади!
> __________________


Здорово!!! Удачи ему!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*mamakorzhiha*,
 Ой, спасибо, Наташа! Будем надеяться, что руководство нашего МВД даст ему командировку в Питер!

----------


## lesyanew

Ура!!! У нас отчетный концерт вчера прошел! Всё было хорошо! В фойе работали 4 выставки и видео отрывки из разных концертов. Отчетный состоял из двух отделений: 1 - праздничный концерт, 2 - театрализованный концерт "Наша королева бензоколонки". Усталость бешенная.

Кому интересно, выкладываю сценарий.

http://webfile.ru/placed?id=3460280

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Фото после концерта, но на ней не все. 

http://i053.radikal.ru/0905/76/7e5709478340.jpg

----------


## Алла и Александр

*lesyanew*,
 Спасибо за сценарий.

----------


## Мелодия

> Кому интересно, выкладываю сценарий.


 *lesyanew*,
Лесик, будь добра, переведи, пожалуйста, в формат ***doc, а то я новый Офис вместе с  ***docx удалила. :frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, мальчики!
Помогите с выбором репертуара для участия в конкурсе ко Дню Победы. Петь в Питере. Сами понимаете - уровень не областной. Вот здесь записана песня в исполнении конкурсанта. Может у кого будут идеи. Буду очень благодарна за помощь.

Офицерская честь .mp3

----------


## lesyanew

*Мелодия*,
http://webfile.ru/placed?id=3461246 :wink:

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Вот здесь записана песня в исполнении конкурсанта.


КАКОЙ ГОЛОС! Не знаю кому как, а у меня мурашки по коже. Красивооооо! А нельзя эту же песню спеть? За душу берет. :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*lesyanew*,
 а у меня почему то сценарий не открывается:frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*mamakorzhiha*,
 Можно конечно.. Но нужна хотя бы еще одна..

----------


## samael2010

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Алексей я работаю в Доме культуры руководителем ВИА. Сегодня искал документы по своей работе и случайно нашел этот форум, даже и не думал что такое существует, так что принимайте к себе. :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,
 Добро пожаловать к нам!

----------


## samael2010

у меня небольшой вопрос, может ли директор учреждения своей властью ввести пропускной режим?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,
 Может. Если в этом есть необходимость.

----------


## samael2010

а может директор заставить нас делать пропуска за свой счет?

----------


## Мелодия

> может ли директор учреждения своей властью ввести пропускной режим


 Что это? Поясните, пожалуйста.

----------


## samael2010

Вобщем я получил (устное бумаги я не видел и не подписывал) распоряжение от нашего директора сделать всем участником ВИА пропуска и с 7 числа на занятия люди по этим пропускам ходят. У кого нет соответственно не пускают. Изготовление за свой счет соответственно и затронуло это только ВИА.

----------


## Мелодия

*samael2010*, а в какой организации Вы работаете? Честно говоря, я шокирована Вашим сообщением. У нас в ДК такого нет. Есть вахта, которая "интересуется", к кому идет тот или иной посетитель. А по пропускам...... это что-то странное....

----------


## Монечка

> *samael2010*, а в какой организации Вы работаете? Честно говоря, я шокирована Вашим сообщением. У нас в ДК такого нет. Есть вахта, которая "интересуется", к кому идет тот или иной посетитель. А по пропускам...... это что-то странное....


Что-то для меня это тоже странное :027: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
[QUOTE=Алла и Александр;2319966]Девочки, мальчики!
Помогите с выбором репертуара для участия в конкурсе ко Дню Победы. Петь в Питере. Сами понимаете - уровень не областной. Вот здесь записана песня в исполнении конкурсанта. Может у кого будут идеи. Буду очень благодарна за помощь.

Алла, да с таким голосом любая песня в его исполнении прозвучит красиво :Ok: 
хоть "Держитесь ветераны до конца"
хоть "Смуглянка"
а есть ещё есть очень хорошая песня "Соловьи"

----------


## samael2010

я работаю в доме культуры называется это "муниципальное учреждение культуры центр культуры и досуга" с 98 года с перерывом на службу в Р/А. последние 2 месяца у нас для ВИА ввели такое, что каждый кто приходит заниматься записывается на вахте в спец журнал типа приход и уход а вот теперь до пропусков дело дошло.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*samael2010*,
 Ндааа, не доверяет вам начальство :Tu:

----------


## Суперстар

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр]Девочки, мальчики!
Помогите с выбором репертуара для участия в конкурсе ко Дню Победы. 
QUOTE]
Вот нашла в местной газете. В исполнении девуше ... звучала песня "Я верю, ты вернешься" В. Бойко на слова И. Донского. Другой дуэт парень и девушка подготовили "Песню о погибших летчицах" из к/ф "В небе ночные ведьмы". Песня С. Потоцкого на слова А.Суркова "На ветвях израненнного тополя" принесла звание лауреата ФИО Может найдете по Инету эти песни. Удачи зятю, он молодец!



> принимайте к себе.


Давай к нам!


> у меня небольшой вопрос, может ли директор учреждения своей властью ввести пропускной режим?


Простите, а в каком секретном учреждении вы работаете? Вы не шпийон?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,
 Леша, а приказ директора был на введение пропускной системы для ВИА? Вы с ним ознакомлены, вы его подписывали? Если всего этого не было - действия директора неправомочны. Тем более - вводить пропускную систему да счет тех кто занимается в ансамбле - это просто бред и быть такого не может.  Попросите показать директора приказ. Если такового нет - мой вам совет - обратитесь к вашему учредителю. Такой вопрос можно решать только в вышестоящих органах. А еще лучше - поговорите спокойно тет а тет. И выясните по какой же причине такие строгости именно для вашего коллектива.

----------


## samael2010

Приказа не было о введении пропусков, было только устное распоряжение и указание вахте. К учредителю обрашаться бессмысленно - они "вмести водку пьют". Разговаривать тет а тет тоже, где то в ноябре директор меня пыталась незаконно уволить и мне пришлось подать в суд, а остальных молодых работников ей удалось убрать так что я там теперь один остался и повидимому мешаю им спокойно жить.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
у меня еще вопрос, кто знает подскажите, мне ввели ограничение на количество занимающихся 10 человек (я работаю на 0.5 ставки совместителем) как с этим можно бороться и существуют ли какие нибудь документы регулирующие этот вопрос?

----------


## mamakorzhiha

Доброго всем времени суток!
*orsia*,
Наташ,вчера пыталась отправить тебе письмо в личку, так и не поняла ушло или нет:eek:. Решила продублировать в теме, вдруг заглянешь? А теперь, собственно,просьба - видела в темке про музыкальное оформление детских праздников игру-песню "у меня есть тетя", вроде менялись вы музыкой. Если тебе не трудно поделись,пожалуйста,:rolleyes: хочу с детками поиграть послезавтра. Буду очень признательна :flower:  :Pivo:  :Oj: 
mamakorzhiha@gmail.com

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,

Все зависит от группы по оплате труда вашего учреждения. В коллективе должно быть столько человек, сколько по положено по норме, невзирая на то что - на какую ставку вы работаете. Уменьшается количество занятий коллектива - и все. 

*Примерная наполняемость участниками
коллективов клубных формирований
*
Типы клубных формирований	Группы по оплате труда
	                                          I	II	III	IV
Художественно-творческие	18-20;	15-18;	12-15;	10-12
Творческо-прикладные	12-15;	9-12;	8-10;	6-8
Спортивно-оздоровительные	20-25;	15-20;	10-15;	8-10
Культурно-просветительские	18-20;	15-18;	12-15;	8-10
Общественно-политические	18-20;	15-18;	12-15;	8-10

----------


## Суперстар

Ребята, посмотрите на http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....104984&page=29  Школа веселья. Презентации Бабок Ежек. Прикольно!!!!

----------


## Монечка

[QUOTE=samael2010;2322683]Приказа не было о введении пропусков, было только устное распоряжение и указание вахте. К учредителю обрашаться бессмысленно - они "вмести водку пьют". Разговаривать тет а тет тоже, где то в ноябре директор меня пыталась незаконно уволить и мне пришлось подать в суд, а остальных молодых работников ей удалось убрать так что я там теперь один остался и повидимому мешаю им спокойно жить.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
QUOTE]

Алексей вот по этому и зуб точат. Я читаю, а в нутри уже закипело. если начал бороться - борись до конца.:mad: Как это так? Да у нас чем больше заинтересованно людей, тем лучше оценевают нашу работу. Вас просто выживают! Я незнаю, как можно работать в такой обстановке? :Fz: 
А может с ними водки попить? :br: 
хотя я вижу вы не из тех:tongue: :Jopa: 
желаю удачи! чтобы найти их слабое место, нужно хорошо знать свои права. Прислушайтесь к Алле и Александру они люди грамотные :Aga: 
Лично я с этим не сталкивалась, а если меня перестанут уважать на работе, я уйду сразу. Буду искать место ещё лучше этого, где меня будут ценить (есть за что я это знаю) проподаем здесь иной раз забывая о семьях. всю душу выкладываем.

----------


## samael2010

Спасибо за поддержку, просто с этим надо как-то бороться, а мне увы знаний в этом вопросе не хватает. Буду благодарен если кто подскажет может ли директор через 2 месяца после моего возвращения на работу(песле эпопеи с судом меня взяли на рабуту назад тоесть как в первый раз, а не восстановили как должны) требовать проведения отчетного концерта коллектива ВИА?

----------


## Монечка

*samael2010*,
Да, вот это заморочка!!!!!!! Так это получается стаж начинается с нуля, а ...... НееееТ!!! какая наглость! 
А вы зделайте им отчётный концерт на высшем уровне, пускай подавятся)))
А кто директор женщина или мужчина?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,
 Я бы тоже постаралась сделать концерт. И не просто концерт, а супер-концерт. Ты ведь работал с коллективом до суда? Так сделай концерт. Заготовки ведь есть. Если она захочет тебя убрать - она будет цепляться и дальше. В споре "имеет право или нет" ты ничего не выиграешь. А вот если концерт сделаешь - это другое дело.. И еще . Мой совет. Заведите себе книгу отзывов. После концерта - попросите зрителей оставить в ней отзывы о концерте. Вам лишний плюс и аргумент в вашу пользу.

----------


## samael2010

концерт в принципе не проблема со стороны участников ВИА, проблема с аппаратурой, тоесть в ДК аппарата для проведения таких концертов нет, а есть только у меня в кабинете мой личный аппарат (за использование которого по идее ДК мне должно амортизацию платить) и по опыту прошлых лет могу точно сказать что что-нибуть сломается, а ремонт опять за мой счет, что при моей зарплате 1800р мне не очень интересно.
Директор у нас последние 2 года женского пола 52 года, до этого работала методистом в доме пионеров.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
книга отзывов я боюсь не спасет, никто на это даже смотреть не будет если что. последний раз когда у коллектива спортивного и бального танца был отчетный и руководитель пригласил директора на сцену она просто не вышла потому что он не назвал её по имени отчеству, а комиссия отдела культуры просто не защитала ему отчетник и это коллективу у которого звание народного

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,
 А не надо чтобы кто-то на нее смотрел - надо чтобы она была с положительными отзывами. И еще. Коли аппаратура в ДК твоя - требуй заключения договора по ее использованию, где и пропишешь условия эксплуатации и ремонта. Пусть даже по этому договору ты не будешь получать аморизацию, но условия ремонта - должен обговорить. 
А вообще - я не понимаю что тебя держит в этом ДК. Аппаратура твоя, зарплата мизерная. Наезды со стороны директора.. Ну нафиг тебе все это нужно?.

----------


## samael2010

Раньше работал за стаж (денег я и так достану) а сейчас не хочется терять удобную репетиционную базу, учитывая сколько за это время сил и денег туда вложено. Да и если уйду аппарат-то куда дену, домой все не влезет.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,
 Тебе конечно виднее. Составь договор об использовании аппарата. Обезопась себя. А то в один прекрасный момент окажется, что он вовсе и не твой.

----------


## MakcTak

*Монечка*,
 Привет!!

----------


## Монечка

*samael2010*,
 Я незнаю, но неужели у вас нет вышепоставленых лиц, к которым можно обратиться и объяснить ситуацию? за 1800 такая нервотрёпка? конечно и отступать нельзя. Ей что нужно освободить место? А может у неё с мужем проблемы? 
У тебя есть аппаратура, кол-в , молодые, красивые, не застрявайте в этом болоте.
А с адвокатом не разговаривал?

----------


## samael2010

> samael2010,
> Тебе конечно виднее. Составь договор об использовании аппарата. Обезопась себя. А то в один прекрасный момент окажется, что он вовсе и не твой.


это я уже проходил, поэтому все документы на аппарат держу дома

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
а нет случайно у кого-нибудь такого договора посмотреть

*Добавлено через 50 минут*



> Я незнаю, но неужели у вас нет вышепоставленых лиц, к которым можно обратиться и объяснить ситуацию? за 1800 такая нервотрёпка? конечно и отступать нельзя. Ей что нужно освободить место? А может у неё с мужем проблемы? 
> У тебя есть аппаратура, кол-в , молодые, красивые, не застрявайте в этом болоте.
> А с адвокатом не разговаривал?


Система такая: Мы прыгаем через голову отдела культура (нашего) в отдел культуры Тулы(уже многие из руководителей согласны на это), они соотвотственно пишут бумагу в наш отдел культуры или присылают проверку, а тут в ДК все в соответствии с уставом все хорошо и в результате опять конфликт с директором так как они все повязаны. С адвокатом о чем мне говорить, что я ему скажу? я думаю надо ее отправить срочно на пенсию тем более возраст подошел но как это сделать я не знаю.
а мужа насколько я знаю у нее нет, сын в питере а здесь только мать

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*samael2010*,
 Я полностью согласна с Аллой и Александром. В своё время на наш ДК сильно наезжало управление культуры, в главе со слава богу бывшим начальником. Мы обезопасились только книгой отзывов. Мероприятие было - люди написали хорошие слова, какие могут быть претензии?
Но я понимаю и директора вашего ДК. Например, как это происходит у нас. Выделяется помещение под коллектив, ну, ВИА, например. Свет оплачиваем, уборщиц и т.д., ставка руководителя занята. Но когда надо проводить мероприятия - их нет, то они заняты на основной работе, то музыка неформат, то вечер работой в ресторане занят, а к этому ещё куча друзей музыкантов, которые рвутся на репетиции вместе с бутылками пива. Я решила эту проблему так: всё, что живёт в нашем доме должно петь и плясать на мероприятиях. Ребята согласились, и теперь они закрывают нам многие дыры. В зале их конечно слушать не возьмёшься, но например на День молодёжи мы устраиваем рок-марафон на площади перед ДК, и все наши 5 команд по очереди колбасятся на радость друзьям и фанам. Кстати, они не имеют сейчас ни одной ставки, существуют на правах клубов по интересам, аппаратура и инструменты - всё своё, и как вы правильно заметили ради помещения. 
Поговорите с директором. Мне кажется, она пока в вас не заинтересована, попробуйте понять, что вы как коллектив можете дать ДК - ну что-то должно быть, то ли мероприятия, которых не хватает для отчётности, то ли новые формы. Пить вместе, конечно не советую, ну а узнать, когда у начальства день рождения, выучить песенки- переделки и спеть их с ребятами - оченно помогает.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,

 Вполне согласна со всем вышесказанным. Попробуйте все же предложить директору реальные свои услуги. Обдумайте - что вы можите провести и организовать для работы Дома культуры. У нас тоже когда-то был свой ВИА. Да. Много шума, грома. Но от них была реальная помощь - концерты, фестивали. Смотры. Нигде без наших ребят не обходилось.Многие из них стали профессиональными музыкантами.. Есть руководитель студий, певцы. И наша гордость - 3 человека музыканты группы Ариэль. В.Ярушина.Не нужно становится в позу. "Мы хорошие, а нас притесняют". И потом, действительно,  очень часто   сложные вопросы решались путем написанных стихов, спетых песен.. 

А договор я постараюсь тебе найти.

----------


## samael2010

Нам просто не дают делать свои мероприятия, мы проводили раньше ежегодный рок-фестиваль, а теперь нам запретили проводить это мероприятия. Последний был в 2006 году, 30 команд с ближайших 3 городов, а сейчас говорят "лучще старый вальсок" для бабушек. Приходится что-то думать вот в 2007 мы договаривались с ДК в соседнем городе и проводили 2-х дневный фест. В 2008 ничего не было (так как милиция дружно каких-то сектантов ловила), а в этом опять придется где то договариваться, и заметьте не всегда бесплатно.
Приходится нам выступать везде кроме родного ДК у меня одних грамот с разных фестов и конкурсов штук 30 только.
Уборшицы к нам не заходят так это было одним из условий установки моего аппарата в дк (после наших уборщиц много рваных проводов и грязных от половых тряпок гитар), в связи с кризисом хотели еще и оплату света на нас повесить но пока молчат. Друзей музыкантов с пивом у нас нет уже давно (как закончили фесты проводить).
У нас есть в ДК одна группа на правах клуба по интересам, они больше времени проводят делая ремонты в кабинетах ДК, а то выкинут на улицу. И называется это взаимопомощью!
Вот такие у нас "пироги с котятами"

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,
 Мдя... ситуэйшен однако..Не позавидуешь вам.

----------


## Монечка

В нашем ДК тоже есть ВИА и обсолютно никаких проблем. Ребята молодцы, их либит весь р-он. И никаких пьянок, и никаких пропусков, а если и выпьют после концерта, тихо-молча.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Монечка*,
 Да я вообще понять не могу директора данного учреждения культуры. Тут за каждый коллектив трясешься, уговариваешь, ищешь кадры. а здесь совсем противоположные действия. Остается только удивляться -  - как же можно разбазаривать то что уже имеешь ?

К завтрашнему концерту сделала вот такой клип.. Посмотрите.
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1862003.html...f468cda4158f2f

----------


## samael2010

> Примерная наполняемость участниками
> коллективов клубных формирований
> 
> Типы клубных формирований Группы по оплате труда
> I II III IV
> Художественно-творческие 18-20; 15-18; 12-15; 10-12



Я думаю ей много не надо коллективов, достаточно фонограммщиков которым много аппарата не надо и всегда можно с минимальным набором сунуть в любую дыру.
Алла и Александр я кстати выяснил у нас 1 группа оплаты

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
у нее позиция такая что люди и за меньшие деньги целый день работают

----------


## Монечка

> *Монечка*,
>  Да я вообще понять не могу директора данного учреждения культуры. Тут за каждый коллектив трясешься, уговариваешь, ищешь кадры. а здесь совсем противоположные действия. Остается только удивляться -  - как же можно разбазаривать то что уже имеешь ?


Вот в том то и дело! И я за это. У нас так друдно было найти клавишника, бас- гитариста, барабанщика приглашали с Таганрога. У нас в этом году несмотря на кризис, значительно пополнился штат. И как это так достаточно фонограммщиков?! Что ж там за ДК? Интересно, как там проходят мероприятия, и проводят ли их вообще? И кто их посещает?

----------


## samael2010

мероприятия у нас проходят так: вступление почитали стихи, поговорили, попели,поговорили, сплясали,поговорили, еще попели, иногда конкурсы, поговорили, попели, сплясали и финал. Контингент впавшие (или не очень) в маразм бабушки, иногда школьников в добровольно-принудительном порядке пригонят и конечно родители участников. Адекватная молодеж последние 2 года не ходит на концерты потому что там смотреть нечего

----------


## lesyanew

> Тебе конечно виднее. Составь договор об использовании аппарата. Обезопась себя. А то в один прекрасный момент окажется, что он вовсе и не твой.


Нам строго настрого запретили держать на работе личные вещи. Иначи на инвентаризации им поставят инвентарные номера, т. е. все, что находится в Центре досуга - его собственность.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*samael2010*,
Сколько у вас коллективов? И какой штат?
У вас какие-то странные условия работы. Будь я на вашем месте, там бы не задержалась.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Нам строго настрого запретили держать на работе личные вещи. Иначи на инвентаризации им поставят инвентарные номера, т. е. все, что находится в Центре досуга - его собственность.


У нас разрешается пользоваться на рабочем месте личными вещами, необходимыми для работы, если в ДК не может обеспечить необходимым. В приказе по МУК это оговаривается. И все проблемы.

----------


## Мелодия

> Тут за каждый коллектив трясешься, уговариваешь, ищешь кадры.


  :Aga:  У нас уже полгода как худрука нет, так мы скоро на стены полезем!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,

Ничего себе ! группа по оплате труда.. Не хило.. Это ж сколько надо "нарисовать" коллективов, чтобы получить ее?  А она не боится проверки? Не знаю как у вас, а у нас с этим строго. Вплоть до прокурорских проверок. Не считая местных руководителей разного ранга. 
У нас 3 группа. По нормам должно быть более 10 клубных формирований.  

Вот таблица сколько должно быть клубных формирований в ДК разных групп.
Показатели.docx

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Мелодия*,
 У меня тоже уже месяц худрука нет.

----------


## samael2010

> Сколько у вас коллективов? И какой штат?
> У вас какие-то странные условия работы. Будь я на вашем месте, там бы не задержалась.


К сожалению вариантов больше нет, я пробовал снимать помещение (пока все решалось по суду)но там не было звукоизоляции и аренда была 8000р меня хватило на 2 месяца



> Ничего себе ! группа по оплате труда.. Не хило.. Это ж сколько надо "нарисовать" коллективов, чтобы получить ее? А она не боится проверки? Не знаю как у вас, а у нас с этим строго. Вплоть до прокурорских проверок. Не считая местных руководителей разного ранга. 
> У нас 3 группа. По нормам должно быть более 10 клубных формирований.


проверка бы не помешала бы, попробую узнать сколько у нас клубных формирований

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> Вот таблица сколько должно быть клубных формирований в ДК разных групп.
> Показатели.docx


если не трудно залейте мне на почту адресс: мой ник @yandex.ru скачать что-то не получается
я нашел наше штатное расписание правда за 2007 год

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,
 Смотри почту

----------


## samael2010

> Нам строго настрого запретили держать на работе личные вещи. Иначи на инвентаризации им поставят инвентарные номера, т. е. все, что находится в Центре досуга - его собственность


я это проходил, это не верно, в моей ситуации (после моего увольнения когда я начал забирать свою аппаратуру) дело дошло до милиции, то есть на меня реально директор наш заяву написала, пришлось предьявлять документы на аппарат в милиции. Закончилось все в ДК проверкой наличия аппаратуры ДК (не украл ли я чего, а завхоз мне потом рассказывала, что директор давила на нее пытаясь заставить подписать факт хищения мной чего-то).
 ТК РФ в статье 188 (Статья 188. Возмещение расходов при использовании личного имущества работника

При использовании работником с согласия или ведома работодателя и в его интересах личного имущества работнику выплачивается компенсация за использование, износ (амортизацию) инструмента, личного транспорта, оборудования и других технических средств и материалов, принадлежащих работнику, а также возмещаются расходы, связанные с их использованием. Размер возмещения расходов определяется соглашением сторон трудового договора, выраженным в письменной форме.)
допускает использование работником личных средств при наличии договора между работником и работодателем.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*samael2010*,
 Мне кажется, что зря вы всё-таки в войнушку играть начали, лучше решить мирно. Да, у нас тоже по разрешению директора могут использоваться личные вещи для работы, но за амортизацию никто денег не спрашивает, потому, что знают - у ДК их просто нет. А рок-фестивали, которые у нас раньше проводились ежегодно мы тоже перестали проводить. Причина очень простая - из зала нужно выносить кресла, которым уже 50 лет и они ЛОМАЮТСЯ, а денег на новые нет. Каждый вынос - занос стоил нам нескольких кресел, и теперь вместо 650 посадочных мест у нас осталось 540. Кроме этого фасад, изрисованный фанами (особенно, когда приезжали "Король и Шут"), оплата охранников из ЧОПа, вызов скорой помощи для наширявшихся юнцов. И не рассказывайте, что у вас по другому. Я была на многих фестивалях - везде одно и тоже. Ну не упирайтесь только в фесты, придумайте что-то другое. А фесты у нас сейчас проводятся в парках. Через неделю принимаем группу "Пилигрим", группа интересная, но заранее дрожим, хотя и ЧОПы и всё остальное они взяли на себя.
А что касается клубных формирований - у нас 1 группа по оплате труда, и их 54. И знаете, их могло быть намного больше - здание не позволяет. Ежемесячно приходят ребята и говорят - у нас группа или танцевальный коллектив, возьмите нас, без денег, без ставок, только за помещение. Но брать некуда. Может вы считаете непорядочным, когда участники коллективов ремонтируют помещения, но у нас именно так и происходит, потому, что все знают  - ДЕНЕГ НЕТ! И наши группы взяли помещения в подвале, и из бывшей кочегарки сделали для себя 2 приличных комнаты, с ковриками, звукоизоляцией и всем, что им хочется. Но они не упираются, когда надо что-то для ДК. Из попросили спеть на "Салюте Победы", предупредили, что использование аппаратуры не реально - все номера сменялись очень быстро - они сделали "Смуглянку" дуэтом, под акустические гитары. 
Ищите консенсус, и будет вам счастье.

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Да, и ещё, сейчас Год молодёжи, и везде есть программы борьбы с употреблением наркотиков и т.д. Придумайте какое-нибудь мероприятие, напр "Рок против наркотиков", "Облака вместо дыма" и т.п. Только не так масштабно - 30 команд и 2 дня. Начните с малого.
А оплата за электричество? У нас из бюджета оплачивается только 50% коммуналки, остальное мы должны заработать сами. Вот и прикиньте, как директор будет относиться к коллективу, от которого расходы есть, а польза дк относительна.
И ещё под вопросом ваша зарплата. Сейчас минималка 4420, почему 1800 руб,это даже менее 0,5 ставки.

----------


## samael2010

> Сейчас минималка 4420, почему 1800 руб,это даже менее 0,5 ставки.


 сегодня получил зарплату 1882р у меня 0.5 ставки по совместительству, на основную работу она меня отказалась брать сославшись на кризис.




> Только не так масштабно - 30 команд и 2 дня


это было на площади перед ДК соответственно никаких кресел, хотя зимой мы и в зале проводили и все осталось цело, договорились с казаками и они обеспечили порядок.




> вызов скорой помощи для наширявшихся юнцов


такого у нас никогда небыло(за употребление наркоты может правда понадобится скорая), только пара перебравших и все, даже драк не было.




> А что касается клубных формирований - у нас 1 группа по оплате труда, и их 54.


а у нас 8 и только я могу принять еще 5 групп минимум к моим 3 а не дают. и даже не в зарплате дело.





> У нас из бюджета оплачивается только 50% коммуналки, остальное мы должны заработать сами


я не знаю что и как у нас оплачивается, но бесит то, что нам сокращают и те несчастные 9 часов в неделю из-за перерасхода энергии, будто это мы сидим целый день жгем обогреватели и чаи гоняем.Хорошо хоть лето наступило.




> Может вы считаете непорядочным, когда участники коллективов ремонтируют помещения, но у нас именно так и происходит, потому, что все знают - ДЕНЕГ НЕТ


я понимаю когда ремонт надо сделать в своем кабинете, но почему за остальных кто-то должен работать?




> особенно, когда приезжали "Король и Шут"


а когда они приезжали с них требовали тексты песен? с нас требуют


> Да, и ещё, сейчас Год молодёжи, и везде есть программы борьбы с употреблением наркотиков и т.д. Придумайте какое-нибудь мероприятие, напр "Рок против наркотиков", "Облака вместо дыма" и т.п. Только не так масштабно - 30 команд и 2 дня. Начните с малого.


я начинал с малого в 98 году не прошло 10 лет и только только стало все налаживаться нам все обрубили.




> Из попросили спеть на "Салюте Победы", предупредили, что использование аппаратуры не реально - все номера сменялись очень быстро - они сделали "Смуглянку" дуэтом, под акустические гитары.


на 9 мая ВИА сделали несколько военных песен, но выступить им не дали худрук сказал что номера сырые и это музыкантам не раз игравшим в столичных клубах вопрос про аппарат даже не вставал.



> Ежемесячно приходят ребята и говорят - у нас группа или танцевальный коллектив, возьмите нас, без денег, без ставок, только за помещение


у нас полно помещений вернее большую часть дня они пустуют и вполне можно кого-нибудь взять, но не берут, а пытаются разогнать последних. раньше только танцевальных было 3 штуки, а сейчас 1 остался и то потому что его руководитель юрист и его просто так не выгонишь хотя попытки были и не раз.




> Мне кажется, что зря вы всё-таки в войнушку играть начали


это не войнушка, а самооборона и попытка выжить, лучще дайте дельный совет как быть в такой ситуации

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,
 Что-то я совсем не пойму. Как же можно иметь 1 группу по оплате труда с таким количеством клубных формирований? Или для вашего ДК отдельные правила существуют? Вы по нашем нормам только на 4 тянете. А какой штат у вас?

Что в этой ситуации делать? Все же нужно обратиться к вашему учредителю. Написать письмо, изложив подробно ситуацию. При чем писать в 2 экземплярах на втором обязательно поставить отметку, что его у вас приняли и оставить себе. С таким же письмом обратиться в отдел культуры.
Организовать общественное мнение - пусть жители вашего микрорайона так же напишут о своих претензиях к клубному учреждению. Пусть молодежь напишет гневное письмо в газету, что в год молодежи на них никто не обращает внимание. Я думаю, что после таких обращений и заявлений - у вашего руководства просто не останется выбора , ему придется обратить внимание на работу вашего ДК.И еще - идите на прием к мэру района или города...

----------


## samael2010

> Пусть молодежь напишет гневное письмо в газету, что в год молодежи на них никто не обращает внимание.


ни одна газета ничего не непишет, в прошлом году когда запретили фест и одна журналистка сделала по этой теме материал....в общем ее уволили.




> С таким же письмом обратиться в отдел культуры.


пытались, но его там просто не приняли



> А какой штат у вас?


залью на почту правда старый но не думаю что что-то изменилось




> И еще - идите на прием к мэру района или города...


безполезно, это происходи с его подачи

----------


## maknata

Да, я вот тоже читаю, и что то меня терзают смутные сомнения... Хоть я и культработник с Украины, но работа у нас одинакова, да и законодательство почти такое же. У нас маленький рабочий посёлок (5,5 тысч населения), дворец культуры довольно большой - общая площадь 2,5 тычси квадратиков, 850 посадочных мест. На даный момент 31 клубное формирование, работаем по 2 категории (группе по оплате труда), есть коллектив со званием "народный" - хор,(было два - ещё и духовой оркестр, но увы, интерес молодёжи в своё время поугас, старички уже не могут, средний возраст разъехался кто куда, правда сейчас мелкие начали активно бегать заниматься, так что может и возродимся:smile:). Я как директор этого ДК просто кровно заинтересована, чтобы этих самых клубных формирований было как можно больше (у меня же у самой тгда зарплата будет повыше!:wink:). Комнат для занятий у нас маловато, стараемся графики занятий составлять так, чтоб все уместились. Но вот с какой радости я бы стала кого то разганять? Да пусть у меня хоть куча покровителей будет, но против закона то всё равно не попрёшь. 
Что то мне кажется конфликт там на личной почве.. ну это уже совершенно другая история...

----------


## samael2010

> Что то мне кажется конфликт там на личной почве.. ну это уже совершенно другая история...


конечно на личной, я суд выиграл, перед милицией ее два раза в лужу посадил, руководители коллективов ко мне прислушаваются и обращаются за помощью, прям подрыв её авторитета:smile: только тогда конфликт на личной почве и с остальными работниками получается, даже с тех персоналом. все это наводит на разные мысли, а в нас ли дело?

----------


## orsia

*samael2010*, прости конечно, но ты хуже делаешь только себе! с руководством надо дружить!!!

----------


## maknata

> с руководством надо дружить!!!


Ну эт смотря с каким руководством:wink:
*samael2010*,
 Ну если весь коллектив в ополчении к директору, хм.. соберите что ли собрание трудового коллектива, профсоюзное собрание в конце-концов,запротоколируйте все высказывания, подтвердите факты её превышения своих служебных полномочий, обратитесь в вышестоящий профсоюз, да хоть и в федеральный. Напишите письмо не в местную газету, а куда повыше. Я в своё время, когда воевала дошла до приёмной президента, и мою статью напечатали в "Правительственном курьере" (есть у нас такая газетка правительственная, все новые законы считаются действенными только после опубликования в ней). Конечно, один в поле не воин, только коллективом вы сможете добиться перемен, а если каждый сверчок залезет на свой шесток и будет оттуда тихонько трещать - никто и никогда не обратит на вас внимание, так и будете в одиночку судиться и маяться.

----------


## samael2010

> samael2010, прости конечно, но ты хуже делаешь только себе! с руководством надо дружить!!!


согласен, себе я уже сделал хуже, но дружить в одностороннем порядке не умею, здесь расклад уже такой: либо мы её либо она нас (работников ДК)

хватит о грустном у меня сегодня младший коллекти ВИА играет в клубе в соседнем городе а парень из среднего со своим другом дает сет на барабанах в 2 установки.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Кто-нибудь проводит праздник семьи? Поделитесь сценарием.. До праздника времени немного осталось. А мыслей пока никаких. Голова еще 9 мая забита.
У нас вчера прошел праздничный концерт. По отзывам зрителей - им очень понравился он. Сегодня - Факельное шествие.

----------


## samael2010

> Кто-нибудь проводит праздник семьи? Поделитесь сценарием..


у нас проводили пару раз, сценария у меня нет но общая идея была такая: несколько семей в основном правда работники различных ДК показывали музыкальные номера типа кто на гитарке кто на баяне кто просто споет, выглядело что-то типа конкурса по итогам приз за первые 3 места приз зрительских симпатий, в принципе без подарка никто не уходил. Публика ходила охотно на это мероприятие.

----------


## orsia

*samael2010*,за свою короткую жизнь прошла я 4 директоров и 3 руководителей комитета! Люди были ОЧЕНЬ разные, но с КАЖДЫМ можно дружить и решать вопросы мирным путем...

Хотя ладно, я не об этом!!! Вернулась на один вечер - завтра день Победы. Мы открыли сезон!!!! в общем, выложу в фотоотчетах (заглядывайте!). В принципе все прошло нормально - куча спонсоров, хорошее действие, программы с 12 дня  до 11 вечера нон-стопом, в принципе все довольны и счастливы! За 3 дня энергии - ноль, но МОРЕ позитива. Особенно от торжественной программы и вечера 1-го и 2-го числа. Об этом - отдельная история. Да не обидится  *maknata*, опишу ее в позитиве, а потом скопирую сюда. История действительно стоящая. Косяки, конечно, тоже были. Причем один ОЧЕНЬ большой и заметный зрителям - у меня ведущие-новички ВСЮ программу сделали нормально (я от них гораздо меньшего ожидала, особенно от мальчика), а финал ТАК завалили... Пииии...ц....Просто стоят на сцене, сказать ничего не могут и уже друг на друга шикать начинают..Выручили певцы, которые ломанулись на сцену, отобрали у них микрофоны и объявили финальную песню. Ну.. с первого раза ребята провели нормально! В общем, впечатлений у меня море, сил нет, пошла писать в отчеты!!! (точнее в фотоотчеты)


*Алла и Александр*, три года подряд проводим игру на местности для семей - они воспринимают замечательно! Вначале пара музыкальных номеров, потом игра, потом - награждение. Все просто счастливы!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Да, пока я пишу - просьба.. Есть чего-нить по словам на тему "За героев былых времен".. Так у нас молодежка завтра называется, взяла писать "в ночь", но это не должны быть тосты.. Скорее в лозунгах-призывах...

*Добавлено через 1 час 22 минуты*
да простит меня *maknata*, дублирую сообщение из "позитива":)))


В общем, коротенькая *история любви*

13 мая 2006 года тогда еще начинающий ведущий Максим, можно просто Максим Серафимович, вел свою третью программу в городском парке культуры и отдыха. И вызвал на конкурс двух девушек, подружек. Максим был (да и есть) парень заводной, не стеснительный (в общем, не промах). И решил он с одной из этих девушек познакомиться. Познакомились прямо на сцене. Девушку звали Катя. 

Прошло 3 месяца. 13 августа 2006-го максим со сцены впервые признался Кате в любви.

Ребята продолжали встречаться, Максим продолжал вести программы, Катя всегда ждала его за сценой. Но в декабре 2007-го Максима забрали в армию. На своей последней программе он пообещал зрителям, что когда вернется, сделает кате предложение руки и сердца. В армию Максима на вокзале провожал оркестр, вся работа и плачущая Катюшка...

Весь сезон - 2008 Катя по вечерам, на молодежных программах, так же провела за сценой...

И вот, настал сезон - 2009. Он наступал быстро, Максим должен был прийти 30 апреля и успеть на открытие. Но приехал он только в 11 вечера 1-го мая. 2-го мая на молодежную программу они пришли вдвоем...

[IMG][/IMG]

Сначала Макс просто вышел, поздороваться с народом. И ЕГО УЗНАЛИ!!!! Толпа взревела уже при первых звуках подложки, под которую выходил ТОЛЬКО он...

Потом, через несколько музыкальных номеров, ведущая этого вечера Саша прибежала с большим мягким сердцем в руках и Макс объявил: я на сцену! Ну хочешь - иди.. Если честно, я ожидала этого 13 мая, но не 2-го. Думала, будет просто признание в любви и подарок любимой девушке. Сначала и было признание в любви

[IMG][/IMG]

Мы отправили Катюшку на сцену

[IMG][/IMG]

И вот, стоит Максим, в одной руке микрофон, на второй надето это сердце, он на весь парк признается Кате в любви и...

[IMG][/IMG]

В одной  руку и него сердечко и микрофон, а на пальце второй - кольцо. И на весь парк он предлагает Катюшке руку и сердце. Ребята, это была ТАКАЯ ЭНЕРГЕТИКА! Это было ТАК красиво.. Мы все ревели... а меня еще и убивать собрались.. девчонка, которая следующая шла петь (а они с Максом учились вместе) на меня - "ты что, сказать не могла!!! Я бы другую песню поставила!".. Пришлось исправлять...

Второй раз Кристина вышла петь и исправлять ошибки. Сначала она специально для Макса и Кати спела песню Ротару "Два сердца вместе". Они, соответственно, вышли на сцену танцевать

[IMG][/IMG]

А потом Кристина спросила у народа - что надо сказать ребятам? И толпа дружно взревела ...

[IMG][/IMG]

Кристина не смогла остановить народ, пока он до 50 не досчитал.. А ребятам было в кайф!



Потом Кристина пожелала всем девчонкам такого же счастья, как и Катюшке, и посвятила им "Незамужнюю"...

А после звучала любимая финальная песня Макса "Небо" (изначально планировалась другая), и тут он отрывался по полной!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Вот такой позитив был у нас 2-го мая! После программы выпили шампанское, и решили - 13-го сентября - выездная регистрация на сцене ГПКиО:)) Так что у этой истории еще будет продолжение!

----------


## mamakorzhiha

> Так что у этой истории еще будет продолжение!
> __________________


 :Ok:  :flower:  Млииин, красивооо!!!

----------


## Мелодия

У нас очень хорошо прошел и митинг, и концерт. Фотки выложу во вторник, дома их нет :frown:

----------


## Суперстар

У нас праздник тоже прошел. Отзывы хорошие . Сказали, что очень давно не было такого концерта. На самом концерте не смогла присутствовать, но видела все репетиции. Очень упростили наши инструкторы все задуманное. Предложила использовать проектор по полной программе во время концерта, слайды во время проведения муз. номеров. Фотографировать  зал во время концерта и пустить слайдом на сцену. Ведь было бы супер. Отказались.Прошло хорошо, но ведь могли бы намного лучше. И это не дает покоя.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Сценария на День семьи к сожалению в компьютере нет, в голове только воспоминания о пршлогоднем празднике. По предприятиям и учреждениям предлагалось выдвинуть для участия в конкурсе семьи, разных профессий и направленности. Набралось их 6. В холле перед началом каждая семья устраивала выставку - семейный альбом, поделки, увлечения. Центром мероприятия стало Дерево счастья. Семьи делали домашнее задание - представление семьи, история любви, затем творческий конкурс - кто играл на виолончелях ,кто пел частушки, кто танцевал, но обязательно принимали участие дети. А в конце каждая семья вешала на Дерево счастья свой "Плод", объясняя его значение - кто цветок, кто пироги, одна семья даже ребёнка попыталась посадить на бутафорские ветки. Закончилось вручением подарков и поздравлениями от ВИПов и семьи, отпразновавшей золотую свадьбу.

----------


## orsia

ой.. закончился, и слава богу! В этот день победы я слишком много общалась с нашими доблестными дядями милиционерами. Хватилоооо... за глаза!!!

В общем все прошло очень даже хорошо! Весь день писали письма ветеранам (купили 1000 листов писчей бумаги - не хватило!), в воскресенье дружно перечитывали - что можно отдать ветеранам. Выбрали. Начало нашего основного концерта задержали почти на полчаса - не пропускали аппаратуру с главной площади города, с парада.. (ну мы сначала ей парад озвучивали, а потом свои программы). Хор ветеранов на сцене - как всегда на ура. В этом году директор запретила делать минуту молчания = типа, аттракционы не остановишь же! Но все равно получилось красиво: на сцене хор ветеранов, поздравила зам. главы администрации, выпустили белых голубей и хор продолжил концерт (они 8 песен пели). В общем, сил описывать все пока нет, может, найду к вечеру ближе.. Но 3 дня победы прошли у нас на "УРА".

----------


## apelsinkaRus

Спасибо вам большое!Я вот тоже молодая зав клубом.не просто,ох как непросто творить.Помогите найти такие сценарии МОЛОДЕЖНЫЕ,чтобы расшевелить ребят

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*orsia*,
Здравствуйте.Прочитала все ваши сообщения!Да вы настоящий мастер!!!Помогите мне найти такие сценарии на День Молодежи,чтобы "ах!!!"

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
Ой,знаете,у нас в Самарской области вышло так, что ночные праздничные и проч.,платят только 3 из 33 работников культуры.Ближайшим родственникам так сказать.А нам на тысячу подняли и все.Итого зарплата 6 тыс,а у этих 3-ех 22 тыс...:frown:

----------


## orsia

*apelsinkaRus*, мои наработки выложены в теме "год молодежи"

----------


## Алла и Александр

Уважаемые коллеги! Договор сотрудничества. Кто с этим сталкивался? Если у кого-нибудь есть образец  поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## lesyanew

У нас на 9 мая как обычно был митинг, автопробег, фронтовые бригады, дневной и вечерний праздничные концерты, плюс работали выставки.
На митинг делали пролог с детьми, на вечернем концерте звучали песни военных лет в современной аранжировке.
Скоро начнутся гранты.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*lesyanew*,
 А что такое гранты?

----------


## orsia

*Алла и Александр*, это когда тебе денег дают на реализацию чего-нибудь. не плохая вещь - мы выиграли на открытие мастерской по пошиву костюмов на 100 тыс.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Договор о сотрудничестве какой именно? Мы работаем по 3 вариантам - почасовая аренда, совместное мероприятие, оказание услуг. Что вас конкретно интересует? Может что-нибудь наше подойдёт?
А что касается грантов, то в прошлом году на создание программы для сельсих жителей мы выиграли 450 тыс, но в этом году бумажки с положениями нам выдали, но сказали, что писать бесполезно, денег не будет - кризис.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Марина, меня наверно все договора интересуют. Нам нужно заключить договора о сотрудничестве со школой, библиотекой, и др. организациями о совместном проведении мероприятий.И оказание услуг - тоже неплохо бы иметь. Почасовой аренды у нас пока нет, но он никогда не будет лишним - такой договор. Сегодня нет - завтра будут. Если можно - отправьте мне на мыло

----------


## Монечка

Всем привет! Долго не заглядывала, небыло времени. А сейчас готовимся на конкурс "Семейный очаг" участвует мы с сестрой, брат и наши дети. Очень мало времени у нас было на подготовку (всвязи с праздниками) Работали и 9 и 10мая. конкурс проводится уже завтра, ещё половина не сделано. Может у кого есть идея, как с юмором и интересно подготовить конкурс "Секрет экономии семьи"? голова уже не работает)))
ВСЕХ ОБНИМАЮ С ДОБРОЙ ДУШОЙ!!!

----------


## lesyanew

> А что такое гранты?


У нас в районе был объявлено 4 гранта, конкурсы в 4 наминациях: Лучший художественный руководитель "Лидер 2009", лучший творческий коллектив "Успех 2009", "Надежда Тисуля" детский конкурс. Победители получают денежную сумму.
Сейчас мы готовим два народных коллектива на грант Главы. Нужно показать творческую программу минут на 20. Гранты проходят и областные. И все это в рамках регионального проекта "Культура".

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Сегодня провели День семьи. Делали театрализованную концертную программу "А у нас веселье да на всю деревню". Все прошло хорошо, зритель даволен.:smile:

----------


## Tasha1979

Всем Здравствуйте! Помогите! Начальство приказало срочно разработать вопросы для аттестации работников Домов культуры района. Это же надо для директоров, худруков, хореографов, хормейстеров и т.д. по отдельности. Ужас! Может кто уже прошёл через это? Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## lesyanew

У нас аттестации работников не было, но ежегодно аттестация учреждения, где худ.рук. и директор рассказывают о проделанной работе, сколько формирований работает, сколько там занимается участников. Сколько проведено мероприятий (затем отдельно сколько для категорий: семья, дети, молодежь, пожилые люди, инвалиды, соц.заказ), сколько было зрителей, сколько платных услуг. И все в таком духе. Аттестация работников проходит у преподавателей музыкальной и художественной школы, но там не знаю как.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Tasha1979*,
 Нас тоже озадачивали вопросами по аттестации. Завтра выставлю, что из себя смогла выжать.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Алла и Александр"*
Сегодня выслать не успела, отошлю образцы договорв завтра.

----------


## Мелодия

Ребятаааааааааа! У нас 16-го отчееееееетныыыыыый.....

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Как готовность???

----------


## lesyanew

Как будете проводить?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Образцы договоров отправила, об оказании услуг вышлю позднее.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А у нас вообще мандраж. 22 - юбилей, 50 лет ДК

----------


## samael2010

у нас отчетный был 9 мая как и все последние лет этак десять, как прошел не знаю я со своими  коллективами ездил в соседний город выступать в клубе.

----------


## Мелодия

Ой, ребята, сегодня генеральная была...  :Vah:  Вроде все нормально, в 9 (вечера) разошлись все, кроме звукорежиссера и режиссера по свету. Один остался над музыкальной экспликацией работать, а второй - сцену оформлять. 18 номеров в общей сложности. Название: "Под сиянием звезд волшебных..." Начинаем концерт песней "Там высоко, высоко, кто-то пролил молоко...", театральная студия готовила. Потом мои лучшие голоса поют "И зажгутся звезды". А дальше обычный концерт. Заканчиваем песней "Ах, этот вечер", в исполнении руководителей творческих коллективов и моими старшими. Представляете, директор не разрешил участникам танц.коллектива подарить руководителю подарок во время концерта, торжественно, со сцены :frown:. Забыла: это все мы делаем без худрука. Всего задействованы 7 работников нашего ДК... Грустно...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Как хорошо что вас 7 человек. А у нас 3 дня праздников сделали 3 человека. Я морально устала за эти 3 дня.. Хотя все мероприятия прошли на уровне. Даже лучше чем обычно, на мой взгляд..

----------


## Мелодия

> А у нас 3 дня праздников сделали 3 человека


 :Vah:   :Tu:  А я еще жалуюсь :biggrin: Зав.детским, хормейстер, хореограф, художник, костюмер, звукорежиссер и режиссер по свету - вот наши герои! И я среди них  :Oj: ...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Молодцы.. А у меня - я - директор МУК, директор структурного подразделения - он же мой муж. И культорганизатор - он же  звукооператор. Есть еще хореограф , то она на праздник подготовила только танцы для концерта - и все...

----------


## lesyanew

> Зав.детским, хормейстер, хореограф, художник, костюмер, звукорежиссер и режиссер по свету - вот наши герои! И я среди них





> А у меня - я - директор МУК, директор структурного подразделения - он же мой муж. И культорганизатор - он же  звукооператор. Есть еще хореограф


Это все ваши творческие работники?:eek:

----------


## Ленюся

Здравствуйте культработники! Я новичок и так рада, что нашла этот форум!:smile: Месяц, как гуляю по нему, а решилась написать только сегодня :Oj:  Я из сельского клуба. У нас ещё при доме культуры есть две библиотеки. Так вот, к приближающемуся празднику надо их на конкурс профессионального мастерства подготовить. Может у кого что нибудь ориганальное есть?

----------


## orsia

ребят, а у меня завал...:eek: .. полнейшая  :Jopa: 

22 в городе последний звонок, а мне еще поставили конкурс профессионального мастерства, на котором я ПЕТЬ (!!!!) должна... муз. рук еще не знает!!!

а 23 у нас начинается семинар, + перенесли день детских организаций и + обычные наши программы.. я уже kuku

----------


## Алла и Александр

*lesyanew*,
 Да.. Это все что у нас в штатке..Нет.. вру. Еще есть вакантная долность худрука.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*orsia*,
 Наташа, держись! Где наша не пропадала?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*Ленюся*,
 Добро пожаловать!

----------


## orsia

*Tasha1979*, да нет, там, насколько я поняла, уже готовые задания... Первое - втащить карточку и тут же придумать и рассказать концепцию мероприятия (эт без проблем), второе - работа с залом, тоже соответственно карточке (эт тоже). А третье - музыкальный или танцевальный номер!!!! мне еще 5 лет назад музрук сказала к микрофону только разговаривать подходить!!! а с танцами еще уже - максимум детские музыкальные игры((((

в том смысле, что я участник, а не организатор((( конкурс областной

----------


## Мелодия

УРАААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Все прошло отлично. Директор похвалил. Фотки выложу позже, забыла взять домой.



> Это все ваши творческие работники?


Еще есть руководитель кружка ДПИ и руководитель Театра мод, которая выставляет на концерт шоу-дефиле своих работ.

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, поздравляю!!!!

----------


## Tasha1979

*Мелодия,* поздравляю! *Orsia,* держись! Мы то знаем, что ты лучшая.  :Aga:

----------


## Мелодия

> к микрофону только разговаривать подходить!!!


Не разрешила петь что ли? :eek: Может монолог юмористический прочитать? Или пародию на певицу сделать (изобразить под ее же музыку)?

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, нет, там именно петь или танцевать. А я НОТ НЕ СЛЫШУ! и сама это преееекрасно понимаю... слышу только когда ОЧЕНЬ сильно лажают....

а танцевать с моими больными ногами...не... если бы с подтанцовкой! НО на песне разрешена подтанцовка, а танец - индивидуальный((((

----------


## Мелодия

> А я НОТ НЕ СЛЫШУ!


Может речитативом прочитать. Не простым, а очень красивым, таинственным, нежным голосом? Я серьезно, не шучу!!!

----------


## lesyanew

> Да.. Это все что у нас в штатке..Нет.. вру. Еще есть вакантная долность худрука.





> Еще есть руководитель кружка ДПИ и руководитель Театра мод, которая выставляет на концерт шоу-дефиле своих работ.


У нас директор, он же руководитель ВИА, Худ.рук - я, я же режиссер, режиссер театра, он же по детсой работе, 2 режиссера массовых праздников, 2 хореографа, баянист, 3 хормейстера, организатор (по работе с ветеранами), руководитель формирования (ДПИ), аранжировщик, звукорежиссер, светотехник. Плюс вакансии: духовик, 2 режиссера на народные театры, оркестрант. 




> а мне еще поставили конкурс профессионального мастерства


У нас подобное было, только в грантах - конкурс на лучшего худ.рука.
Хадания: визитная карточка, активизация зала, реклама профессии, творческий номер (с помощью своего коллектива), разработка сценарного плана.
На номер я делала "худ.рук-каучук". Сначала выкатили ширму, затем вышел коллектив в разных ярких костюмах с песней-переделкой (отрывок) "Мы к вам заехали на час", затем один из поющих же объявил: "Дамы и господа, мадам и месье, впервые на этой сцене худ.рук-каучук!". Ну а дальше мой выход и работа с ширмой. Фишка в том, что за ней девушка, одетая точно как я и такой же комплекции. Барабанная дробь, я просовываю руку в прорезь, и она появляется из другой прорези с совсем другой стороны. То же и с ногой. Создается впечатление, что руки и ноги растягиваются. Каждый раз делаю круг почета проходя обязательно за ширмой, потому что в последнем трюке выходила за меня та самая девушка. Затем просовывала в прорезь голову, ну и соответственно, я высовывала свою голову с другой стороны. Все это обыгрывалось. Затем финальный текст:
Нас сцена всех объединила,
Будь то актер иль музыкант,
Она нам радость подарила,
Раскрыла каждого талант!
Опять припев той-же песни, общий поклон и уход.
В одном из конкурсов делали ролик с юморцой. Было очень интересно.
А активизацию вы заранее не готовите?
Мы сами готовили, и карточек не было, только на разработку сценарного плана.

http://webfile.ru/placed?id=3620066

http://webfile.ru/placed?id=3620068

http://webfile.ru/placed?id=3620071

----------


## Мелодия

> У нас директор, он же руководитель ВИА


Ваш директор - молодец! А наш не опустится до уровня обычного руковдителя кружка :frown:

----------


## orsia

*lesyanew*,  *Мелодия*, да нет.. там требуют именно владение голосом либо инструментом, а не творческий номер... гады.. мои настаивают, чтобы я пела под живой оркестр (у нас профессиональный в учреждении есть), хотят сделать дуэт с одним из солистов...

----------


## lesyanew

> там требуют именно владение голосом


А вдруг, да хорошо получится. Тем более не одна, все-таки легче. Я тоже не поющая, а недавно заставили в конкурсе. Ничего, пропела. Наоборот заметили, что запела. Главное не теряться. Так что все будет хорошо, эт я как доктор говорю.:biggrin:

----------


## Мелодия

*orsia*, я в шоке, я без слов...

----------


## светлана андреева

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Читаешь ваши сообщения и даже страшно становится от многих маразмов, с которыми приходится бороться из-за непрофессионализма руководителей. Спасибо за сценарии, которые вы выкладываете на сайте, таких в сети не найдешь. Могу поделиться сценариями мероприятий к профессиональным праздникам, они у нас неплохо получаются: День работников ЖКХ, милиции и т.д.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*светлана андреева*,

----------


## orsia

ДЕВОЧКИ, ХЕЛП!!!
сегодня выходной, но позвонили из комитета и точно сказали конкурсы...

1. ВИЗИТКА УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ ... (надо писать, мама дорогая, а ЧТО писать????)
2. Работа в нестандартной ситуации с залом (отключился микрофон, свет и тп) - прорвемся
3. Программа, по которой работаешь - у меня в этом году проект всего на 3 страницы!!! я его не прописывала!!!! называется - музобоз. Смысл - хит-парад. Нужно срочно перерабатывать и дополнять.. Помогите информацией...
4. Творческий конкурс. Строго индивидуально. Показать все, на что способна - пение, танцы, владение муз. инструментом. тут полная  :Jopa: .... НИЧЕГО из этого я не умею.. Может, им поэму сочинить????

в общем, я :mad::frown::eek: и пока  :Ha:

----------


## lesyanew

*orsia*,
По визитке, если представление на сцене, может взять за основу песню "Элис", ее можно переделать: класный припев за учреждение, а в куплетах по типу "Дом, который построил Джек".
По условиям можно ли брать в помощь коллектив? 
У нас было похожее. На визитку меня вывели красиво парни в легком танце, потому что я, в принципе, не танцующая. Но хореограф сделал так, что было не сложно, но красиво. Затем я вкрадце представила себя, свою профессию, свой коллектив и пошла песня "Ты культработник", где со мной пели наши вокалисты (я сама не поющая). А можно на визитку сделать прикольный видеоролик.
А в творческом конкурсе, как я поняла, можно выбрать любой жанр? И можно ли брать помошников?
Суть 3 конкурса я чет не совсем поняла...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*светлана андреева*,
Добро пожаловать! 




> Могу поделиться сценариями мероприятий к профессиональным праздникам, они у нас неплохо получаются: День работников ЖКХ, милиции и т.д.


Будем очень рады.

----------


## orsia

*lesyanew*, помощников можно брать только в визитке. НО хореографа у нас нету, муз.рук уезжает сегодня на международный конкурс, а мальчиками мы не богаты (2 солиста и звукорежиссеры((((

третий конкурс - представить программу, по которой работаешь этот год. А я ее не прописывала!!!!

а, да, забыла, один из солистов как раз с музруком и уматывает на конкурс...(((

----------


## Ольга Oskar

*orsia*, свое мнение высказала в "ищу, прошу, помогите-4"! думаю дублировать не стоит

----------


## Мелодия

> пение, танцы, владение муз. инструментом


Наташа, а может на шумовых инструментах сыграть попурри из народных песен, а? Один куплет на одном, другой на другом. А чё, мне было бы интересно!!!
PS. Не отказывайся сразу, подумай. Это выход.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Ребята, смотрите, что я нашла. Должностные инструкции!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Ой, а чего не спрашивала? У меня есть Должностные инструкции Минтруда.. Там всего полно.. Именно по культуре и искусству

----------


## Мелодия

*Алла и Александр*, вернее просто *Алла* :biggrin:, тут как-то вопрос поднимался о них, вот я и запомнила :biggrin:. А меня очень даже интересует должностная инструкция хормейстера 11-го разряда. (Это я  :Oj: ) Такая есть?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Мелодия*,
 Но разве вы не перешли на новую систему оплаты труда? У нас все разряды отменены.
Я купила новую книжку с должностными, но к сожалению сейчас в завале - готовимся к юбилею. Вот 22 пройдёт, я хормейстера натыкаю.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Сижу пишу приказы на клубные формирования. И не могу придумать формулировку для закрытия некоторых из них. Надо что-то умное написать, а в голове никаких мыслей..

----------


## Гвиола

Дорогие культработники! Может быть у кого-нибудь есть методики по раннему эстетическому развитию детей?

*Добавлено через 18 секунд*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,а у какого ДК юбилей?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,

ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЕ ОТ 1 ФЕВРАЛЯ 1995 Г. N 8 О СОГЛАСОВАНИИ РАЗРЯДОВ ОПЛАТЫ ТРУДА И ТАРИФНО-КВАЛИФИКАЦИОННЫХ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИК (ТРЕБОВАНИЙ) ПО ДОЛЖНОСТЯМ РАБОТНИКОВ КУЛЬТУРЫ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
По состоянию на 18 октября 2006 года
МИНИСТЕРСТВО ТРУДА РФ


*
Режиссер (дирижер, балетмейстер, хормейстер)*

                                                        9 - 13 разряды

       Должностные   обязанности.  Руководит   работой   музыкального,
   хорового,      хореографического     коллективов,     любительского
   объединения,  студии, творческой мастерской, клуба, центра  и  т.п.
   Разрабатывает репертуарные (перспективные и текущие) планы  работы.
   Осуществляет постановку спектаклей, концертных номеров и  программ.
   Ведет   регулярные   занятия   с  художественным   коллективом   по
   совершенствованию исполнительского мастерства, организует учебно  -
   методическую работу. Участвует в разработке и проведении клубных  и
   массовых   культурно  -  просветительных,  зрелищных  и   досуговых
   мероприятий   для  различных  групп  населения.  Составляет   смету
   расходов и доходов по проводимым мероприятиям.
       Должен  знать:  руководящие документы  вышестоящих  органов  по
   вопросам   культурно   -   просветительной   работы   и   досуговой
   деятельности;  передовой  опыт работы  отечественных  и  зарубежных
   культурно  -  просветительных учреждений  и  организаций;  формы  и
   методы  организации  работы с населением с учетом  демографических,
   возрастных  и  национальных особенностей;  теорию  соответствующего
   вида   искусства;  принципы  формирования  репертуара,  организацию
   учебно   -  воспитательной  работы  в  коллективах  художественного
   творчества.
       Требования к квалификации по разрядам оплаты.
       13  разряд  (режиссер,  дирижер,  балетмейстер,  хормейстер   I
   категории) - высшее профессиональное образование и стаж  работы  по
   профилю  не  менее  10  лет в художественных  коллективах,  имеющих
   звание   "народный",  "образцовый",  а  также  в   профессиональных
   театрах и творческих коллективах;
       11 - 12 разряды (режиссер, дирижер, балетмейстер, хормейстер  I
   категории) - высшее профессиональное образование и стаж  работы  по
   профилю  не  менее  5  лет  в художественных  коллективах,  имеющих
   звание   "народный",  "образцовый",  а  также  в   профессиональных
   театрах и творческих коллективах;
       10  разряд  (режиссер,  дирижер,  балетмейстер,  хормейстер  II
   категории) - высшее профессиональное образование и стаж  работы  по
   профилю не менее 3 лет;
       9 разряд (режиссер, дирижер, балетмейстер, хормейстер) - высшее
   профессиональное  образование без предъявления требований  к  стажу
   работы  или среднее профессиональное образование и стаж  работы  по
   профилю не менее 3 лет.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Я так думаю - должностные обязанности не меняются в связи с отказом от ЕТС и переходом на новые условия оплаты труда.

----------


## Мелодия

> Но разве вы не перешли на новую систему оплаты труда?


У нас всё не как у людей! :biggrin: Мы по старинке работаем.



> Может быть у кого-нибудь есть методики по раннему эстетическому развитию детей?


*Гвиола*, Вам лучше в "Методический кабинет" в детском разделе заглянуть, там много методик. Мы, в основном, по документации.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Мелодия*,
 Не зняю , лучше или хуже, что вы не перешли на новую систему оплаты. В ней очень много недостатков. Например, очень сильно поднялась зарплата у руководителей народных коллективов - от 10 до 15 тыс, а у руководителей кружков прибавилось где-то по 300-400 руб. Получилась разница, практически в 10 тыс. А многие кружки работают на уровне народных, а мы им звания дать не можем, так как в народных должно быть не менее 2-х ставок, а у нас штатка не позволяет. Очень низкая зар. плата у бухгалтерии - 4,5 - 6 тыс, за такую зарплату приходят малопрофессиональные и неопытные работники. У директора - вообще песня, берётся средняя зарплата работников ДК за предыдущий год и умножается на 2. В результате у  директора получается меньше, чем у хормейстера коллектива. Спасибо, управление культуры даёт директорам премии. А у замов, худрука и главбуха - отнимается от 10 до 30% от зарплаты директора. Причём у всего начальства не засчитывается ни стаж, ни образование. Хотелось бы мне видеть человека, который всё это придумал. Да, и ещё фишка. Для всех руководителей коллективов - и народных, и кружков введён 8 часовой рабочий день. Что с ними делать - ума не приложить. Самодеятельность каждый день по 8 часов петь и плясать не будет, другую работу им не поручишь - все умные, в трудовом договоре не написано, а просто собирать их каждый день с утра до ночи - глупость несусветная, да и помещений для сидения нет. А представляете, кто на 1,5 ставки - 12 часвой рабочий день!
*Гвиола* 
Юбилей у Дома культуры, в котором я работаю. С 1959 года он был Домом культуры Владимирского химического завода, а с 1996 - муниципальный Дом культуры молодёжи. Поэтому, мы празднуем 50 лет со дня начала работы учреждения культуры, особо не зацикливаясь на названиях.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Алла и Александр*,
 У нас была юридическая проверка и старые должностные зарубили, сказали что должностные должны состоять не менее, чем из 5 частей, и всякая подобная лабуда. 
Коллективы мы закрываем : в связи с окончанием творческого сезона, в связи с отсутствием регулярной деятельности.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Да с зарплатами конечно по новой системе полный завал. У меня сейчас, что техслужащий, что культорганизатор - получают одинаково - минималку. Оклад у директоров структурных подразделений 5500, у худруков - 4510. Плюс 25% на селе и за выслугу лет. У меня как у директора МУК 7200.Плюс 50% надбавок за стаж и сельские. В прошлом году директора МУК работали за такую же зарплату как и директора структурных подразделений. У нас централизованная бухгалтерия. Хорошо это или плохо - не знаю. Но хлопот с бухгалтерией конечно нет.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Своя бухгалтерия - своя рука владыка, захотели, перенесли со статьи на статью, изменили планы и тп. Но с централизованной легче,конечно. У нас некоторые ДК и ЦГБ так работают, ну и музыкальные школы.
Алла, а у вас проблем с 8 часовым рабочим днём нет? Я уже всю голову сломала, а нам ещё грозят проверками - все ли на рабочем месте.
Ой, какой у меня мандраж, к мужу подходить боюсь, скорей бы завтрашний день прошёл. Ждём и городское и областное начальство.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Ой, как я тебя понимаю с юбилеем. В декабре такое же пережили. Но все прошло замечательно. И ты волнуйся, конечно, но - уверенна - все пройдет отлично!. Потом фотки покажешь?.
Нет, о 8 часовом рабочем дне у нас вопрос вообще не стоит. У нас на селе у женщин 6-часовой, а у мужчин 7-часовой рабочий день. В городе да, они работают 8 часов, но у них 2 выходных, а у нас один. 
По поводу руководителей кружков. Как говорят специалисты нашего областного Дома народного творчества - в обязанности руководителя кружка входит и подготовка к этому самому кружку, и участие в работе всего ДК - разработка сценариев, подготовка мероприятий. И еще, не знаю как у вас, а у нас каждый работник ДК должен вести не менее 4 кружков. И у руководителя кружка - кружок должен быть не один. Но.. у нас такой проблемы нет - так как нет таких работников.. Вообще так как мы работаем, нужно еще наверно долго учиться.. 2-3 специалиста проводят в квартал до 40 мероприятий.Еще и проверками достают.

----------


## Мелодия

А у нас всего три руководителя кружка и хормейстер. Сценариями мы не занимаемся, только детский и массовый отделы. У каждого руководителя не менее двух коллективов.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Вишенка-Владимир*, наши специалисты бы только выиграли от новой системы оплаты. Бухгалтер посчитала нам предпологаемую зарплату, мы обрадовались. Но пока работаем по-старому.

----------


## Гвиола

*Мелодия*,что-то не нашла я методический кабинет в детском разделе....:frown:
Там тоже одна документация...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,а я когда-то работала в Клубе завода Электроприбор,вот и спросила...Сейчас не во Владимире,просто вспомнилось.

----------


## Мелодия

*АУ!!! КУЛЬТРАБОТНИКИ!!! ГДЕ ВЫ ВСЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!!!!*

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ну, наконец-то всё закончилось. Говорят, что было всё замечательно, до сих пор зврнят по очереди директора из других ДК и работники управления культуры с похвалами, но я ничего не видела. Была за кулисами, мельтешила с грамотами, цветами, то кого-то на сцену выталкивала. В середине даже сорвалась - убежала в угол и поревела.  Ну, ничего, всем понравилось. В субботу весь день проспала,просыпалась, только чтобы детям поесть приготовить. 
Девочки, а как у вас руководители соглашаются вести несколько кружков? Зарплата ведь идёт как руководителю 1 коллектива.

----------


## orsia

ой.. у нас кажется ничего не заканчивается! После 9-го мая судорожно начали готовится ко Дню детских организаций (+ наши традиционные выходные), его взяли и перенесли на 23-е. 22-го отработали последний звонок. Ушла я к сцене в 11-30, с 14-30 до 15-00 у меня был перерыв, и в кабинет после этого вошла в 23.15.. точнее, заползла... В этом году городских школьников всех дружно и организовано вывезли из города, зато к нам привезли выпускников из районов. К вечеру стали подтягиваться и городские выпускники. В принципе, прошло на "ура". Только у нашего зам. директора был инфаркт, да и у нас всех.. пришли реперы, попросились выступить. Прослушали - все прилично. А они со сцены возьми да и начни читать типа "я наркоман, шприц - мой главный друг"... Песню остановили.. Но ее слышали посадчики аттракционов, до директора донесли.. И начинаем вечернюю программу, выходит наша группа "Регион-68", и у них песня "А любовь в тебе и во мне как опиум"((( Тут был полный абзац. Традиционно на "ура" прошел конкурс "Собери портфель". 3 раза за день проводили. Стали богаче на 45 ручек:))) еще традиционно нашему ведущему достались презервативы, курящим - пару пачек сигарет, мелочи большая куча и т.п.... Даже где-то шпаргалки распечатанные нашли. 
23-го утром проводили день детских организаций. Так вот из руководитель сломала нам микрофон, синхайзер (правда, мы его в большей степени как речевой использовали, для вокала отдавали в случае дуэтов - трио), но 30 штук - все равно не приятно, мероприятие нам не оплачивали, по постановлению, на амортизацию как всегда - ни копейки. А 23 был последний звонок во второй половине наших школ. И поэтому про день славянской письменности и культуры пришлось забыть.
Теперь судорожно готовим "день защиты детей", будем проводить 31-го числа. В общем, собрали уже 80 медведей для акции "с миру по мишке", правда, сценариев еще нет((( Но думаю, прорвемся!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Да, вы все пишете про отчетные концерты.. Эт прямо-таки странно! Во всех наших учреждениях культуры они проводятся в январе! Типа год закончился - отчитайтесь.. а в мае- летом.. у нас такого не практикуется....

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*orsia*,
 У нас закончился только 1 юбилейный концерт, ну а дальше - 22 был юбилей, 23 коллективы участвовали на празднике Суздальского проспекта, 27 - отчётный Народного коллектива Ансамбля бального танца, 28 - отчётный Вокал-бэнд "Соул",29 - отчётный коллектива спортивного танца, 31- благотворительный марафон для многодетных детей, 1-мероприятие по Дню защиты детей, потом школьные лагеря. Так что покой нам только снится. Ничего не успеваем - написать сценарий, заказать афиши, расклейки, даещё сдать отчёты.
А отчётные проводятся в конце сезона, так как коллективы отчитываются за отработанный сезон,  и находятся в самой лучшей форме. Отчёт в декабре - странно, ведь летом занятий нет, в сентябре как правило набор, раскачка, и до декабря времени на подготовку хорошей программы очкнь мало.
Посоветуйте, кто может! Наш юбилейный концерт взяли на центральную площадь в День России, но его надо открыть песней о России. Кто что знает, только не песню Гверцители.

----------


## orsia

*Вишенка-Владимир*, а у нас отчетный - всего учреждения. По коллективом отдельно не делается...

----------


## Гвиола

*Мелодия*,к сожалению файлы удалены с сервера.Я опоздала.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*orsia*,
 У нас всем учреждением делается открытие творческого сезона, а каждый коллектив обязан отчитываться, иначе народным и образцовым звания не подтвердят, да и количество мероприятий мы обязаны выполнить.

----------


## orsia

*Вишенка-Владимир*, у нас звания подтверждаются на общем отчетном концерте... а количество мероприятий у нас даавно переваливает за количество дней в году.. например, сейчас мы где-то в районе 230...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*orsia*,
 По нашему областному положению о народных и образцовых коллективах для подтверждения звания коллектив должен дать отчётный  концерт не менее чем 1ч. 10 мин, из них приглашённых - не более 5 номеров.
Ну, а количество мероприятий - мы же с Вами работаем в раэных учреждениях. У нас основная работа - коллективы и кружки, которых 50, из них 8 Народных и образцовых. Поэтому, 300 мероприятий в год, которые мы делаем,  для нас очень напряжно, ведь это не отменяет занятий.

----------


## lesyanew

А у нас продолжаются Гранты. Кстати, наш коллектив прошел в финал!!! :Vah:  Гранты сейчас проходят в рамках праздника - Дня славянской письменности и культуры. Готовимся к Дню детства. Июнь вообще у нас будет напряженный: День детства, День России, День медика, День социального работника, День молодежи, 22 июня и мн.др.



> По нашему областному положению о народных и образцовых коллективах для подтверждения звания коллектив должен дать отчётный  концерт не менее чем 1ч. 10 мин,


А у нас для подтверждения обязательно выехать на областной конкурс.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Девочки, а как у вас руководители соглашаются вести несколько кружков? Зарплата ведь идёт как руководителю 1 коллектива.


У нас это обязательно, как минимум 2 коллектива, у некоторых 4.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*lesyanew*,
 У нас тоже обязательны участия в конкурсах и фестивалях, при подтверждении мы подаём документы за последние 3 года, все грамоты, кто где участвовал.
А вот про коллективы мне интересно. У вас это делается на основании какого-то документа, или по решению директора? Я представляю, если нашим работникам объявить, что они что-то ещё должны вести...... Ух я и наслушаюсь. Ведь трудовой договор подписан на 1 должность, и должностная соответственная.

----------


## lesyanew

Составляется должностная инструкция. Проблем с работниками не было.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*lesyanew*,
 Всё равно не понимаю. За 1 коллектив они должны отработать 8 часов. А за 4? Или занятия проходят редко, или в коллективах мало групп?

----------


## Алла и Александр

У нас нет ставок руководителей коллективов, поэтому  каждый работник должен вести до 4 кружков. Об этом нам говорит и наш областной Дом народного творчества. В этом году я прописала это в должностных инструкциях. 
В наших Домах культуры в основном работает 2-3 человека. Если они не будут заниматься кружковой работой тогда что делать?  А в тех ДК, где все же есть такие должности - работники, как правило, ведут не один кружок, а 2-3. Занятия в коллективах и кружках должны проводиться не менее 3 часов в неделю. Даже если часть рабочего времени отдается подготовке к занятиям, все равно - руководитель не будет вырабатывать свое время. Отсюда вывод - у руководителя кружка должно быть хотя бы 2 коллектива. По крайней мере - в нашей области именно так.

----------


## lesyanew

Коллективы занимаются 2-3 раза в неделю по 2 часа. Работаем с 9 до 17.00. Но у нас не нормированный рабочий день. Поэтому зачастую задерживаемся, особенно, последнее время. Когда есть возможность уйти раньше, нас отпускают, но это редко, так как мероприятий выше крыши. Уже самодеятельность стонет, потому что и они на репетициях постоянно у нас пропадают и на мероприятиях.

----------


## naatta

Девчонки, милые!!!
У меня у вам огромная просьба, как к профессионалам!!!
Моя солистка сдает диплом и преподы потребовали, чтобы она отразила там следущее:
Проект площадки:eek: по самодеятельному вокальному коллективу.
Причем, будто в этом коллективе занимаются милицейские работники в свободное от работы время!!!
Там подразумевается план работы, репертуар, часы в неделю, поиск денег на костюмы и т.д..........!!!!
Пожааааалуйстааа!!! Если хоть кто-то из вас знает, что это такое (проект площадки) пришлите мне, если не сложно!!! Хоть что-нибудь, от чего можно оттолкнуться и переделать, если что!!!
Заранее благодарна!!! :flower: 
Я точно знаю, что только вы, действительные работники домов культуры сможете помочь мне в этом!!! :Aga:

----------


## Мелодия

> Девочки, а как у вас руководители соглашаются вести несколько кружков? Зарплата ведь идёт как руководителю 1 коллектива.


Ничего подобного. Наши совместители ведут по одному кружку, а у них 0,5 ставки. А у нас (основных работников) не меньше двух коллективов. В приказном порядке!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Наши совместители ведут по одному кружку, а у них 0,5 ставки. А у нас (основных работников) не меньше двух коллективов. В приказном порядке!!!


Это, в принципе и есть ответ на вопрос, который меня интересует - по 8-часовому рабочему дню, если 2 коллектива, то отработка конечно будет. А у вас с помещениями для занятий проблем нет? у нас очень сильная, и если по 2 коллектива, то не знаю, куда их рассовывать.
И ещё, может всё-таки дадите ссылку, хоть на какой-то документ, где написано про то, что работники должны вести по нескольку коллективов.

----------


## maknata

Ой, девочки-мальчики! Не знаю как у вас, у нас на Украине у руководителей кружков 3 часа рабочего времени официально. Согласно должностным инструкциям 1 руководитель ведёт 1 (один) кружок. Если же это ХОРЕОГРАФ, ХОРМЕЙСТЕР, РЕЖИССЁР - то это уже практически административные работники, у них 8-ми часовый рабочий день. Они не обязаны вести кружки, у них чуть другие задачи. НО! Зарплата у нас начисляется согласно группе по оплате труда и тарифной сетке. Поэтому - хотите получать зарплату больше - ведите больше кружков, потому как чем больше клубных формирований - тем выше группа. А заставлять силой никого не надо - эффекта будет ноль. Творчества из под палки не бывает. У нас в ДК в штате 8 творческих работников - (себя я тоже к творческим причисляю:wink:) - итак : директор - 1шт, худ.рук, зав. детским сектором, руководитель народного хора, руководитель ВИА, руководитель духового оркестра, руководитель танцевального коллектива и аккомпаниатор. Технические : 2 уборщицы, электрик, дворник, 3 сторожа. Есть свой бухгалтер. Так вот у нас 23 кружка художественной самодеятельности и 5 клубов по интересам.(не считаю ещё народных умельцев). Всего 31 формирование. У нас 2 группа по оплате труда. А хочется первую:rolleyes:

----------


## lesyanew

Расскажите у кого какие коллективы, кружки, формирования. Очень интересно.
У нас 6 народных: Хор ветеранов "Немеркнущие зори", ВИА "Первый поелуй", ансабль бального танца "Ронд", театр драмы (свободная вакансия), Экспериментальный театр(свободная вакансия), фольклорный ансамбль "Жарки".
Ансамбль русской песни "Родники", хореографический ансамбль "Забава", хореографический ансамбль "Апельсин", духовой (свободная вакансия), детский вокальный ансамбль "Карамель", вокальное трио "Ягода-малина", вокальный ансамбль "Ивушки", театральный коллектив "Действующие лица", ансамбль цыганской песни "Очи черные", инструментальный ансамбль "Рэтро", вокальные дуэты "Тет-а-тет", "Визави", "Дебют", вокальный ансамбль "Подруги", клуб ДПИ "Гармония", клубные формирования "Хозяюшка", "Встреча", "Затейник", "Не унывай-ка", "Ход конем" (Шашки, шахматы), "Грация" (шейпинг), "Пирамида" (Бильярд), "Аттракцион" (батуты), ведется набор в детский фольклорный ансамбль, в кружок бисероплетения и в ансамбль украинской песни.
Из них платные 3 - шейпинг, бильярд и батуты.
А какие вы оказываете платные услуги? У нас с этим как-то напряжно. Денег нам не выделяют. Почти все мероприятия бесплатные, платных мало, деньги получаем с аренды (цирк, торговля), вот и все заработки. Обидно то, что многие организации пользуются нашими услугами, а сметы праплачивают лишь немногие. Обычно выходят на Главу и тогда мы работаем бесплатно, а батарейки на радомкрофоны надо, декорации, оформление надо, лампы горят, света итак на сцене не хватает, дыммашины сгорели.

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
Может кому будет интересно посмотреть. Мне сайт этот понравился http://www.dk-kapotnja.ru/

----------


## Мелодия

С моим приходом на работу поменялся практически весь творческий состав нашего ДК ( не из-за меня  :Oj:  ). У нас на сегодняшний день такие коллективы:
Руководитель кружка: 
Ансамбль песни и худ.слова "Золотая пора" (от 50 лет)
кружок ДПИ "Чародеи"
любительское объединение "Пойковчанка" (так называется наше городское поселение)
Зав.детским отделом: 
театральная студия "Синяя птица"
клуб ведущих "Серпантин"
Руководитель кружка: 
танцевальный коллектив "Тандем" (взрослый коллектив, к сожалению, распался)
Хормейстер (я :Oj: ): 
Детский вокальный ансамбль "Росинка" (он делится на две группы: до 7 лет и 7-10 лет) 
подростковая вокальная группа "Карусель" (на данный момент - трио, поющее на два голоса :biggrin:)
вокальный коллектив "Созвездие" (14-18 лет)
Руководитель кружка (она же швея): Театр мод "Имидж"
Кроме нас еще есть директор, бухгалтер, худ.рук. (неделю назад появился) администратор, звукорежиссер, ведущий дискотек и половинки:biggrin: костюмера, специалиста по кадрам, художника, аккомпаниатора (для "Золотой поры") художника по свету и техника, обслуживающего здание. Забыла четверых вахтеров и одну техничку.
Это весь наш штат...

----------


## lesyanew

*Мелодия*, А как посещаемость? У нас среди самодеятельности иногда такие разговоры начинаются: "А почему нам не платят?". Поселок у нас не большой, сложно нибирать в коллективы самодеятельность.

----------


## Мелодия

> Поселок у нас не большой, сложно нибирать в коллективы самодеятельность.


Аналогично! Да и находимся мы далеко от центра,а в центре и Дом детского творчества, и муз.школа, и Культурно-досуговый центр...
Посещаемость контролирутся через родителей. Они же не хотят, чтобы дети по дворам шастали  :Vah:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Штат нашего Муниципального учреждения культуры, т.е. базавого, так как сюда еще входит 2 структурных подразделения, состоит из 4 человек:
1.Директор МУК
2. Худ.руководитель.
3. Культорганизатор
4. Техслужащая.

У нас реально работают такие коллективы : Танцевальный коллектив "Гранат"( 3 группы), Кружок сольного пения ( все солисты, дуэты и т.д.), так называемое Художественное чтение ( подготовка ведущих к концертам), вокальная группа, Видеостудия,  начинают работать Ансамбль народных инструментов, Литературно-музыкальная гостиная "Элегия"
В здании  Дома культуры так же размещаютсят музыкальная школа, библиотека, есть спортзал. Поселок небольшой. Молодежи практически нет. Школу заканчиваются и все. Домой не возвращаются. Практически каждый год дети поступают в училище культуры. Но не один не пожелал вернуться в поселок. 
Платных мероприятий тоже практически нет. Пытаемся их проводить, но... тяжело воспринимается людьми. Так что проблемы у нас одинаковые у всех.

----------


## naatta

Девчонки, ну расскажите, пожалуйста про вокальный кружок для взрослых!!!
Ну, неужели, никаких материалов нет???
Не поверю никогда!!!:confused:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*naatta*,
 Я, к сожалению, не вокалист, не хормейстер.. Рада бы помочь, да нечем...

----------


## maknata

*naatta*,
 Тоже к сожалению ничем таким помочь не могу - или когда я училась таких заморочек вообще не было, или режиссёрам такое не давали, или сейчас появилось что то новое:frown:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*naatta*,
 Честно, не знаю ,чем помочь, хотя вокальный кружок в ДК есть. Но про такое, что Вам нужно никто не слышал.
У нас 42 творческих работника. Коллективов со званиями 8: Театр оперетты (со своим симф. оркестром), Хор ветеранов войны, труда и Вооружённых сил, Хор русской песни "Околица", Ансамбль эстрадного танца "Юнона", Ансамбль бального танца "Арт-Баланс", детская хореографическая студия "Улыбка", детский театр балета, который в 2001 году получил Грант Президента России и ВИА. 
Кроме этого у нас есть вокальный кружок, спорт-клуб "Смайл", вокал-бэнд "Соул", клуб филателистов, коллектив споривного танца "Арт-клуб", кружки ИЗО, гитары, брейка, стрит-данса, клубы по интересам "Ветеран", моряков-подводников (хотя мы от моря далеко, подводников у нас много, и они регулярно ездят в Мурманск), "Здоровье" (для женщин в возрасте), и т.д.
Платные у нас:подготовительные группы в коллективах "Арт-баланс", "Юнона", "Улыбка", балете.  Платные коллективы "Арт-клуб", спорт-клуб "Смайл", кружки ИЗО, гитары,стрит-данса. Стоимость - от 130 до 450 руб, для многодетных - 50%. Нет проблем с набором в бальные танцы, но есть проблема с выводом их на сцену. Нам говорят - мы деньги платим, костюмы шьём за свои деньги и хотим участвовать в рейтинговых соревнованиях, а не ваших мероприятиях.

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
*Мелодия*
Инструкция для хормейстера образца 2008г книга "Пеосонал организаций культуры и искусства" Труханович, Щур.
1.Общие положения
1.1. Хормейстер относится к категории специалистов.
1.2. Назначение на должность  хормейстера и освобождение от должности осуществляется приказом (распоряжением) руководителя учреждения (организации).
1.3.  На должность хормейстера  назначается лицо, имеющее _________		                                                  (высшее, среднее)
профессиональное образование и стаж работы  по профилю не менее ______________
1.4. Хормейстер  должен знать:
распоряжения и другие нормативные документы вышестоящих органов по организации хоровой работы;
методологию творческого процесса в самодеятельном коллективе
историю музыки;
основы режиссуры и актерского мастерства;
основы трудо*вого законодательства и авторского права;
правила внутреннего трудового распорядка;
правила и нормы охраны труда и техники безопасности, производственной санитарии противопожарной защиты;

1.5. Хормейстер в своей деятельности руководствуется:
Уставом учреждения (организации)
настоящей должностной инструкцией; (иными документами)
1.6. Хормейстер подчинятся непосредственно  			
1.7. Во время отсутствия хормейстера (отпуска, болезни, пр.) его обязанности исполняет работник, назначенные в установленном порядке, который приобретает соответствующие права и несет ответственность за неисполнение или ненадлежащие исполнение обязанностей, возложенных на него в связи с замещением.
1.8._________________________________________________________
2. Функции 
2.1. Подготовка хоровых партий .
2.2. Музыкальное руководство хором.
2.3. Проведение занятий в с артистами.
2.4.Контроль качества исполнения хором произвдений.
3. Должностные обязанности 
Хормейстер исполняет следующие обязанности 
3.1. Готовит с хоровым коллективом исполнение хоровых произведений
3.2.  Дирижирует хором.
3.3. Ведет с участниками коллектива групповые и индивидуальные занятия, добиваясь высокого уровня исполнения.
3.4. Контролирует качество исполнения произведения хором на мероприятиях ДК
3.5. Выполняет задания художественного руководителя, связанные с производственно-творческой деятельностью коллектива хора.
4. Права 
Хормейстер имеет право:  
4.1. Участвовать в обсуждении проектов решений руководителя учреждения (организации)
4.2. Запрашивать и получать от структурных подразделений, работников необходимую информацию, документы. 
4.3. Подписывать и визировать документы в пределах своей компетенции. 
4.6. Участвовать в обсуждении вопросов, касающихся исполняемых им должностых обязанностей.
4.7. Требовать от непосредственного руководителя оказания содействия в исполнении своих должностных обязанностей и прав
4.8. _________________________________________________________________
5. Ответственность 
5.1. Хормейстер  привлекается к ответственности: 
за ненадлежащее исполнение или неисполнение своих должностных обязанностей, предусмотренных настоящей должностной инструкцией, - в порядке, установленном действующим  трудовым законодательством Российской Федерации.
за правонарушения, совершенные в процессе  своей деятельности, - в порядке, установленном действующим административным, уголовным и гражданским законодательством Российской Федерации.
за причинение ущерба учреждению (организации) – в порядке, установленном действующим трудовым законодательством Российской Федерации. 
5.2. _______________________________________________________________

Должностная инструкция разработана во исполнение приказа № _____ на основании ________________________
Руководитель структурного  подразделения ______________
 				(подпись)(инициалы, фамилия)

----------


## Мелодия

> *naatta*,
>  Я, к сожалению, не вокалист, не хормейстер..


А я и вокалист, и хормейстер, но ни о какой "площадке" ни разу не слышала. Может, это для взрослых, а я только с детьми работаю.
*Вишенка-Владимир*, спасибо за инструкцию!!!  :flower: 



> Нам говорят - мы деньги платим, костюмы шьём за свои деньги и хотим участвовать в рейтинговых соревнованиях, а не ваших мероприятиях.


Это, скорее всего, родители говорят! Дети очень любят выступать на сцене!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Кто-то спрашивал о нормативах загруженности клубных учреждений. Выложила только часть Приказа. Если нужен сам приказ целиком, пишите - размещу.
Вот нашла сегодня 
МИНИСТЕРСТВО КУЛЬТУРЫ И МАССОВЫХ
КОММУНИКАЦИЙ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ

20 февраля 2008 г. 			Москва 	   ПРИКАЗ № 32

Об утверждении нормативов минимального
ресурсного обеспечения услуг сельских
учреждений культуры (общедоступных
библиотек и культурно-досуговых учреждений)


5.1.2. Требования к размерам помещений сельских клубных учреждений. 
Площадь, занимаемая учреждением, должна обеспечивать размещение работников и получателей культурно-досуговых услуг в соответствии со строительными нормами и правилами. 
Сельское клубное учреждение должно иметь здание со зрительным и танцевальными залами, с помещениями для проведения работы с семьями, физкультурно-оздоровительных мероприятий, просмотра видеофильмов, игровой комнатой для детей, комнатами для настольных игр, для уголка народной традиционной культуры (русская горница), для проведения салонных встреч (музыкальные, литературные, краеведческие, театральные, консультации по социальным вопросам), работы клубных формирований и другими. 
Сельские клубные учреждения могут быть обеспечены буфетом, должны быть обеспечены подсобными, санитарно-бытовыми и административно-хозяйственными помещениями (гардероб, санузел). 
Размеры помещений сельских клубных учреждений должны отвечать следующим требованиям:
– площадь зрительного зала (на 1 место в зрительном зале – 0,65 м2);
– площадь комнат для работы кружков (на 1 человека – от 1,4 до 5,0 м2);
– площадь танцевального зала с эстрадой (на 1 человека – 1,1 м2);
– площадь помещения административного и обслуживающего персонала (на 1 посетителя – 0,03 м2) (комната площадью не менее 10 м2);
– туалеты (на 1 посетителя – 0,07 м2) (в туалетах оборудуется один унитаз, два писсуара на 150 мужчин, один унитаз на 75 женщин, в шлюзах предусматривается один умывальник на 100 чел., но не менее одного);
– комната для курения (на 1 посетителя – 0,06 м2);

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> *Вишенка-Владимир*, Это, скорее всего, родители говорят! Дети очень любят выступать на сцене!!!


К сожалению, так говорят дети. Родители рады видеть своих чад где угодно, а вот детям интересны соревнования, баллы, места и звания. В "Арт-клубе" у нас вырастили чемпионку России по "диско". А теперь ей и её подругам на наших мероприятиях выступать неинтересно - соревновательность  отсутствует

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Алла и Александр*,
 Нормы спрашивала я, но у нас городской ДК, а на город документов нет?

----------


## Мелодия

*Вишенка-Владимир*, а может выступление на мероприятиях преподнести детям как "генеральную репетицию" к будущему конкурсу?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Мелодия*,
 На мероприятия нужно делать зрелищные номера с сюжетом, а на конкурсах идёт просто набор определённых движений и связок, это совсем разные вещи

----------


## Мелодия

> На мероприятия нужно делать зрелищные номера с сюжетом, а на конкурсах идёт просто набор определённых движений и связок


Не соглашусь! Хотя... я наверное, с вокальными номерами путаю :biggrin: Хореография это не мой конёк. :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*orsia*, Наташенька, ну как твой конкурс?
 :eek:

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, так я ж писала - перенесли на осень:))) так как из всех участников не отказалась только я:biggrin:. но материал (саму идею того, чего делать) - все сохранила... больше мучаться не буду..

В воскресенье день защиты детей.. я ни-че-го не успеваю, тк наш "любимый" комитет просто не дает нам готовится, потребовал срочно сценарные планы на день города и день россии (он у нас 12 июня). Попробуй, распиши все действие и всех артистов поминутно на 6 часов ((((( мы ж об этом не думали еще, только придумали названия...

ЗАТО РАДУЕТ ДРУГОЕ! В общем, девочки, всего за 2 недели мы по ВУЗАМ и СУЗАМ собрали 70 больших новых мягких игрушек (студенты с удовольствием покупали), а еще около 200 маленьких и средних, но б-у. Сегодня упаковывали, распределяли. В общем, акция "с миру по мишке" у нас состоится!!! всем деткам из детских домов игрушки достанутся! сил писать нет, так что извиняйте... я читаю... а еще надо срочно сценарий этой акции писать, на работе времени не хватило...

----------


## Мелодия

*orsia*, держись, солнце!!! Мы с тобой! А идея 



> акция "с миру по мишке"


 супер!!!

----------


## лира

*Мелодия*,
 Добрый вечер, Мелодия! Я по поводу численности кружка.. 1 год- не менее 15. Далее -до 12. уточню более подробно, потом вам напишу. Светлана. рада очень познакомиться. Работаю по совместительству в клубе. Также есть идея оказывать платные услуги: вокал, обучение на муз. инструментах. Думаю, как и с чего начать?

----------


## Мелодия

*лира*, Светлана, здравствуйте! Вступайте в наши ряды, будем Вам очень рады!!! Меня зовут Зимфира, я - хормейстер небольшого Дома культуры. 



> 1 год- не менее 15


У нас уже не менее 18 человек. 



> Думаю, как и с чего начать?


В первую очередь, нужна хорошая реклама. В нашем ДК обучение бесплатное, мы берем "родительские взносы" на покупку материала для пошива сценических костюмов. Платное обучение у нас не "катит":biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ну, вот и началось лето. 31 проводили акцию "Подари ребёнку радость". На площади перед ДК делали 3-х часовой концерт коллективов ДК, в это время призывали жителей близлежащего района приносить вещи, игрушки, книги, кассеты для детей, оказавшихся в трудной ситуации. С трудом закрывали грузовую "Газель". Я тоже принесла 3 мешка - дети растут, веши становятся малы, а кому-нибудь будут нужны. 1 июня, наверное, как у всех мероприятие к Дню защиты детей. Ну а дальше - школьные лагеря, отпуск.

----------


## orsia

*Вишенка-Владимир*, хотела написать отдельно, но наверное просто скопирую пост из "позитива". Второй раз не напишу так же...Наши мысли сходятся!

У нас вчера прошел день защиты детей. И весь наш парк мы держали втроем (не считая ведущих). Народу - толпа. Но дело не в этом..

Еще в ноябре прочла про всероссийскую акцию "С миру по мишке". И загорелось... Решилась сделать.. И СДЕЛАЛИ! В общем, вчера на нашу сцену вышли 52 ребенка из детских домов..

Ой, млин, слог сбивается, все не так было.. До сих пор душа на изнанку... В общем, проводили вчера 2 основных программы: "Музыка детских сердец" и "С миру по мишке". На эти программы я пригласила 2 наших детских дома - один коррекционный (больные детки) и обычный, а так же школу-интернат для глухих детей. Пригласила не просто. Они готовили концертные номера. 7 детский дом (обычный) приготовил 2 танца (причем, достаточно высокого уровня!) и песню. 6 детский дом (коррекционный) приготовил стихотворение. Его 3 ребенка читали (причем с явными отклонениями), а интернат для глухонемых детей - 3 песни. В общем, сначала, когда вышли танцевать дети из 7 детского дома, вся площадь (а было там около 700 человек просто зрителей) дружно стояла и аплодировала. Причем реально аплодисменты не смолкали (что достаточно редко для детских программ у нас). Потом меня удивидо - стали с ними делать музыкальную зарядку - детишки из 6-го коррекционного дед. дома все повторяли (они все дошкольники были, и воспитатели сомневались, будут ли повторять). А потом мировоззрение перевернулось у многих... На сцену вышли петь глухонемые детки. Жестовая песня. Девочка на звуке у меня ревела в голос... вся тушь ее по лицу ручьями (хорошо, сидят далеко от сцены, артистам не видно). За сцену тут же зашли моя помощница, костюмер и администратор. Их практически трясло. ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВО. Неслышащие детки действительно ПЕЛИ СЕРДЦЕМ!!!! В общем, все были НАСТОЛЬКО НА СЛЕЗАХ... Они в течение программы пели 3 жестовых песни, и все три песни площадь аплодировала, подняв руки вверх, провожала их криками "браво", хотя они этих криков не слышали.... 7 детский дом пел песню. 10 детей в 2 микрофона. Тоже смотрелось очень трогательно. Зрители поддерживали с удовольствием.

А в час дня наступил момент "Х". За 2 недели мы дали "клич" по ВУЗам и СУЗам - принесите мишку или мягкую игрушку для ребенка из детского дома ("Акция с миру по мишке"), поставили на сцене коробку и объявляли на программах. Так вот, у нас получилось 56 "средних" медведей, 9 больших - можно сказать огромных, и еще около 300 разных игрушек, + люди несли канцтовары. В общем, в пятницу до 9 вечера мы распределяли эти игрушки. Решили, что каждому ребенку, который придет - по одной средней игрушке лично в руки. Потом по 3 огромных на детский дом. В школу-интернат отдали канцтовары, а мелкие и б-у игрушки разделили на 2 детских дома. Получилось по 10 больших подарочных пакетов. Пригласили представителей ВУЗов и СУЗов.. В общем, вывели детишек на сцену - 52 человека и воспитатели. Сначала все представители вручили им игрушки, потом сказали, что у них "дома" остались друзья, которые не смогли прийти - отдали пакеты, потом каждому детскому дому вручили по 5 трехкилограммовых коробок зефира (это от спонсора), и конечно же, вручили пригласительные билеты на аттракционы....

В общем, мои действия перевернули немножко что-то в сердцах людей... После программы мишек еще несли - сегодня повезли их опять по детским домам. Подходили обычные дети с родителями и говорили "спасибо", спрашивали, можно ли принести еще игрушек. А видели бы вы глаза этих маленьких, что из детских домов! Они сияли от счастья! Никто не согласился отдать своего медведя на время катания на аттракционах....

позже выложу фотки, вчера забыла на работе.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Мы проводили эту акцию второй раз. В прошлом году делали для детского дома, а в этом - для центра несовершеннолетних, это такое место, где детки, сбежавшие из дома, или уставшие от пьющих родителей хоть на время находят себе пристанище. Меня потрясло, что когда мы спрашивали, на какой возраст нужны вещи, игрушки (для объявлений), нам сказали - от3-х до 18 лет. Сколько несчастных детей! Вещи мы сами не раздавали - во избежание.....Мы поставилисвою машину, и показывали жителям, куда складывать, но никто из работников к вещам не подходил, чтобы ни в чём не обвинили (люди бывают разные). А для деток во время концерта, рядом со сценой проводили игровую программу.
Сейчас у меня начинается тяжёлое время. Буду отправлять работников в неоплачиваемые отпуска. То, есть сначала очередной, потом - за свой счёт до середины августа. В прошлом году всех пожалели, оставили, и получилось, что руководители коллективов весь август ничего не делали, а мы с трудом выплачивали зарплату вахтёрам, уборщицам, дворникам и не имели ни копейки экономии заработной платы. А с введением новой системы оплаты вообще интересно, конечно хормейстеру или балетмейстеру уходить за свой счёт не хочется, гораздо лучше просидеть месяц, получить 11-15 тыс, изредка появляясь в ДК, но мне будет стыдно перед пашущей за 5-6 тыс бухгалтерией, методистами и т.д. Так, что буду плохой.:wink:

----------


## Tasha1979

*Вишенка-Владимир*, к сожалению, невозможно быть хорошим для всех... 
*Orsia*, вот прочла ваши рассказы и загорелась идеей тоже объявить в своём районе акцию "С миру по мишке", у нас есть в районе приют для детей, собрать им игрушек к первому сентября. Это, конечно если моё начальство одобрит... Но ООЧЕНЬ хочется сделать! 
А вы все молодцы!!

----------


## Мелодия

А у нас 31 был праздник для галочки :frown:! 80 штук мороженого вместо призов. Выкручивались как могли. Да к тому же замерзла и заболела :mad:

----------


## radimm

Всем Привет! Спасибо за форум! Да почитал я здесь по всей стране одинаково! А Может есть у кого положительный опыт по переходу на автономию? Спасибо заранее.
Я из Кировской области.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*radimm*,
 Привет! Поделиться ни положительным ни отрицательным опытом по автономии не можем, так как сами стараемся не пробовать. У нас в городе на автономку перешла филармония, но перед переходом её отремонтировали полностью, купили автобус и т.п. Как у них идут дела - не знаю, известно только, что у гос. коллектива, который там базируется зарплаты упали.
*Мелодия*,
 Не горюй, всё будет хорошо. У нас "для галки" был 1 июня, только нам мороженого не дали, пришлось детям конфеты покупать из внебюджета. А почему замёрзла - у вас ещё холодно?

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем привет! А я вчера из Москвы приехала.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Привет, а я-то думаю, почему нас меньше стало! В Москве что-то интересное было?

----------


## Мелодия

> пришлось детям конфеты покупать из внебюджета


А я думала такое безобразие только у нас бывает :biggrin:



> А почему замёрзла - у вас ещё холодно?


31-го был сильный ветер, а температура воздуха выше 10 не поднималась. А вчера град был  :Vah:  Такая непредсказуемая погода в таежных лесах  :Aga: 



> Всем привет! А я вчера из Москвы приехала.


Привет! Чего в Москве делала?

----------


## Алла и Александр

У нас была встреча участников форума Видеомонтажер. Так все классно прошло. Много полезного узнала, программ новых подарили. Потом я по Москве погуляла, по Подмосковью. Уезжать совсем не хотелось. Правда кое-куда не добралась, а очень хотелось побывать в храме Христа Спасителя, на Чистых прудах.

----------


## Мелодия

*Алла и Александр*, Аллочка, завидую белой завистью  :Oj:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Я сама до сих пор не верю, что удалось съездить. С третьей попытки только смогла это сделать..)

----------


## Мелодия

*Алла и Александр*, Аллочка, а может и фотки выложишь... :rolleyes:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Обязательно выложу.

----------


## samael2010

да... я вам завидую, у вас хоть что-то происходит.....а у нас тишина практически гробовая

----------


## Мелодия

> а у нас тишина практически гробовая


Почему??? :eek: 
Ну... у нас тоже летом жизнь не бурлит. В основном, на детской площадке работаем. Мы далеко от центра, так к нам все лето местные ребятишки бегают. И мы их уже знаем, и они нас :biggrin:

----------


## samael2010

последнее мероприятие было 16 мая, и то на меня акт директор составила хоть не проводи ничего......:smile:, а следующее 12 июня и тоже не понятно что будет и чем закончится

----------


## Мелодия

> меня акт директор составила


Что за акт?



> следующее 12 июня и тоже не понятно что будет и чем закончится


Вам не разрешают принимать участие в подобных мероприятиях? :redface: Наоборот, велела бы Вам с ансамблем играть живую музыку на центральной площади. Все бы пришли послушать или потанцевать.

----------


## lesyanew

*samael2010*,
Чего-то я не пойму вашу систему. Я, конечно, могу ошибаться, но может вы что-то не так делаете или понимаете.

----------


## samael2010

16 мая у нас проходил сольный концерт рок группы (не базового коллектива а любительского объединения) я предоставлял им аппаратуру. Парни договорились с моим гитаристом что он сделает им озвучку (мы 3 дня строили звук). Была суббота мой единственный выходной и я с женой пошел посмотреть на это дело. Гитарист мой со своим товарищем слегка был выпивши и отвел пол концерта когда директор его выгнала, пришлось мне встать за "руль". А 25 мая мне пришлось писать объяснительную почему они были в нетрезвом виде и почему я включил песню на выход людей из зала. А вчера мне предоставили акт по которому я с 13.00 в своем кабинете пил водку с парнями (я в дк в17.00 пришел) и включал в зале песни с ненормативной лексикой. (директрисса тупо отомстила за мою поездку в отдел культуры) вот такие пироги с котятами




> Вам не разрешают принимать участие в подобных мероприятиях?  Наоборот, велела бы Вам с ансамблем играть живую музыку на центральной площади. Все бы пришли послушать или потанцевать


боюсь люди не оценилиб наше творчество у нас такая дикая смесь джаза, маткора и ню-метала поэтому сейчас пытаюсь создать коллектив полегче типа виа 80-х

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Чего-то я не пойму вашу систему. Я, конечно, могу ошибаться, но может вы что-то не так делаете или понимаете


что я могу делать не так? авось не первый год работаю, а 8 лет, просто на меня нельзя давить тупостью, а это не всем нравится. Я за то чтоб все было правильно, а не как хочется начальству

----------


## orsia

*samael2010*, прекращай ругаться с начальством:))) мирись, мирись, мирись - и больше не дерись:))) поговорите по-хорошему...

А мы активно готовим день города и день россии. Всю прошлую неделю писали сценарные планы, на этой - сценарии. 

А сегодня пошла покупать мобильный телефон, а купила ноут:)) Вот такая у меня мама - считает, что ноут мне полезней:))

----------


## maknata

> А вчера мне предоставили акт по которому я с 13.00 в своем кабинете пил водку с парнями (я в дк в17.00 пришел) и включал в зале песни с ненормативной лексикой.


:redface: Фальсификация документов ( акт - это документ) - ващето наказуемая вещь...Или ваша директриса тупая и сама себе роет яму или ты чего то недоговариваешь.... На акте должно быть три подписи, + медицинское заключение...  Ндя.. имея такие козыри я бы повоевала :Aga:

----------


## samael2010

> Фальсификация документов ( акт - это документ) - ващето наказуемая вещь...Или ваша директриса тупая и сама себе роет яму или ты чего то недоговариваешь.... На акте должно быть три подписи, + медицинское заключение... Ндя.. имея такие козыри я бы повоевала


она хоть десять подписей соберет у нее лояльных хватает мединского заключения соответственно нет. Да я может и подписал этот акт если бы там не одно вранье было. Завтра поеду в культуру опять.

----------


## Мелодия

> пошла покупать мобильный телефон, а купила ноут


Ни фига у вас цены на ноут :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



> боюсь люди не оценили б наше творчество


Тогда может пора перестать играть для души и начать играть для людей? Я не исполняю песни, которые не нравятся публике, хотя я от них "тащусь" :rolleyes:



> Я за то чтоб все было правильно, а не как хочется начальству


п№1. Начальник всегда прав
п№2. Если начальник не прав, смотри п№1
К сожалению это всегда и везде было. Скорее всего, что 



> ваша директриса тупая

----------


## samael2010

> Тогда может пора перестать играть для души и начать играть для людей? Я не исполняю песни, которые не нравятся публике, хотя я от них "тащусь"


когда мы выступаем на фестах и в клубах народ на ушах стоит, а три аккорда играть мне не интересно я их наигрался на всю жизнь уже (5 лет играл блюзы, рок-н-ролы и всякие легкие темы)



> п№1. Начальник всегда прав
> п№2. Если начальник не прав, смотри п№1


да пусть хоть 10 раз прав или нет мне от этого не легче так как я по любому не прав буду. А то что тупая.... эт врядли скорее косит, как государственные деньги прикарманить ей ума хватило....я думаю она просто хочет мои 0.5 ставки кому-то из своих отдать а меня за борт:smile:

----------


## Мелодия

> когда мы выступаем на фестах и в клубах


Но ведь зарплату Вам не они платят, а Учреждение культуры, где Вы работаете. У Вас есть должностные инструкции? Можете отсканировать и выложить на форум?



> хочет мои 0.5 ставки кому-то из своих отдать


Вот это, скорее всего, и есть ответ на все её выходки. Так бывает, к сожалению... :frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Выкладываю несколько фотографий московской поездки. 
Бывая  в Москве, всегда стараюсь побывать на Арбате. И хотя говорят, что там сегодня не так интересно как раньше - не соглашусь. Арбат всегда непредсказуем и интересен. Вот мои фотонаблюдения.
[IMG]http://*********ru/629369m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/654969m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/612981m.jpg[/IMG]

А это перед историческим музеем на Красной площади.
[IMG]http://*********ru/608870m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/596597m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодия

*Алла и Александр*, Аллочка, так красииииииииво...:rolleyes: А чёрно-белые специально сделала?

----------


## samael2010

> Но ведь зарплату Вам не они платят


одно выступление в клубе моя зарплата за пол года
отсканировать не могу инструкции могу написать (после суда все бумаги у меня дома остались)
должностные обязанности руководителя ВИА
1 руководит работой ВИА
2 участвует в разработке переспективных и текущих планов работы, в проведении организационно-творческих мероприятий.( меня даже на совещания не приглашают)
3 проводит групповые и индивидуальные занятия по разучиванию репертуара. (9 часов в неделю:biggrin:)
5 участвует в подготовке и проведении рок-фестивалей, направленных на пропаганду здорового образа жизни. (это типа ставь аппарат строй звук а мы скажем что все плохо)
6 участвует в ежегодных отчетных концертах учреждения, организует и проводит отчетные концерты объединения.(на чем проводить-то? мне в культуре сказали что Дк обязано предоставить аппарат, а его просто нет)
7 ведет журналы и другие документы, фиксирующие деятельность объединения, анализирует эффективность своей работы.(журнал у меня забрала месяц назад директор и до сих пор не вернула:smile:)

*Добавлено через 11 часов 19 минут*
пропустил 4 пункт: Организует свою работу в соответствиис целями и задачами данного учреждения (интересно что это за цели, мне о них никто и ничего не говорил:smile:)

----------


## Tavina

> ....я думаю она просто хочет мои 0.5 ставки кому-то из своих отдать а меня за борт:smile:


И отдаст, если Вы будете продолжать "войну". 
Я бунтарь по своей натуре и часто ввязываюсь в неприятные истории с начальством, из многочисленных попыток отстоять свою правоту не удалась ни одна, кроме той, когда я демонстративно уволилась и перешла работать в управление образования...  :Aga: 
Простите за вторжение в ваш разговор!  :flower:

----------


## samael2010

> И отдаст, если Вы будете продолжать "войну".


"из безвыходного положения есть минимум 2 выхода" надо только поискать, и всегда есть крайняя мера :Ha:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*samael2010*,
 Конечно, никто не спорит, что выступления в клубах приносят больший доход, чем занятия в ДК. Но - трудовая у Вас лежит в ДК, а не где-то, и репетиционную базу опять же даёт ДК. То, что они не предоставляют Вам аппаратуру - ну уж извините, сейчас такое финансирование, что дыры в крыше бы залатать , а не новый звук приобретать. Когда у нас идут концерты наших коллективов, то ребята сами говорят - давайте мы свой звук поставим. Просто потому, что они нам благодарны, что мы им предоставляем помещения без арендной платы, хотя никаких ставок у них нет. Всё-таки Ваша позиция мне кажется очень странной - я буду петь и играть что хочу, а не то, что надо, а вы любите меня такого, какой я есть. Вы конечно извините, но у нас в ДК работает такой певец - Алексей Молдалиев. На конкурсе в Ялте в 91 году, где Насыров занял 2 место, а Хлебникова - 3, Лёша занял 1 место. Так вот, я думаю, что за эти годы попсятина ему тоже надоела, но если его попросишь спеть какую то песню - он и выучит, и споёт. И не только соло, но и выступит с нашим театром оперетты, и с самодеятельными певцами. Хотя он работает и в клубах, и в ресторанах за очень и очень неплохие деньги.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Ура - ура-ура!!! В управлении в долгом ящике нашли бумагу что нас с коллективом приглашают в Белоруссию на фестиваль "Венок дружбы" в Бобруйске! Бумага пролежала 1,5 месяца, так что до поездки всего 2 недели. Были на этом фестивале в 2007 году, воспоминания самые радужные.

----------


## samael2010

> Но - трудовая у Вас лежит в ДК, а не где-то, и репетиционную базу опять же даёт ДК.


трудовая лежит у меня дома, репетиционная база - это 4 стены и дырявая крыша:smile:


> но если его попросишь спеть какую то песню - он и выучит, и споёт.


нас не просят нас просто игнорируют будто нас уже нет


> выступления в клубах приносят больший доход, чем занятия в ДК


я несколько раз предлагал ей (когда у нас было второе помещение) сделать студию и зарабатывать, притом лично ее усилий не требовалось (материал был и аппаратура) но нет. и это нет вот просто потому, что могу сказать нет. Пришлось мне продать аппаратуру хотя руководители кружков связанных с музыкой постоянно обращались ко мне.
Такая ситуация не только у меня, а у всех "старожилов" ДК, хорошо только тем кого она взяла сама на работу, притом зарплаты у них в 4 раза больше чем у нас

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
ситуация сейчас такая: воюют 5 кружков, 2 в нейтрале, 2 поддерживают директора

----------


## lesyanew

> нас с коллективом приглашают в Белоруссию на фестиваль "Венок дружбы" в Бобруйске!


Поздравляю! Удачи вам! А мы в ближайшем едем только на областной фестиваль.



> трудовая лежит у меня дома


:eek: ???

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Я с трудовой тоже не поняла.
*samael2010*,
 интересно, а как Вы предполагали зарабатывать деньги на муниципальной собственности (помещении)? Я как-то это с трудом представляю. Ну, а что до дырявой крыши - так у нас половина здания течёт, и тазики и вёдра подставляем.

----------


## lesyanew

> Ну, а что до дырявой крыши - так у нас половина здания течёт, и тазики и вёдра подставляем.


Аналогично! То в одном месте смотришь подтекает, то в другом...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем привет!
Девочки, как думаете День молодежи праздновать?

----------


## samael2010

> интересно, а как Вы предполагали зарабатывать деньги на муниципальной собственности (помещении)?


а очень просто писать всех желающих за деньги, в соседних городах это очень процветает и наши туда частенько ездили. Я просто не написал сначала она согласилась так как этот проект я начинал со старой директриссой, а потом мы поругались и вот итог:smile:
я


> Сообщение от samael2010 
> трудовая лежит у меня дома
> 
>  ???


я же писал что я совместитель, она отказала мне в приеме как основному работнику



> Сообщение от Вишенка-Владимир 
> Ну, а что до дырявой крыши - так у нас половина здания течёт, и тазики и вёдра подставляем.
> 
> Аналогично! То в одном месте смотришь подтекает, то в другом...


весной у нас не текло, а потоп был, никакие тазики не спасали. у меня установку нафиг залило, а она деревянная и боится сырости, до сих пор кабинет не высох чтоб не парило все окна постоянно открыты:smile:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
да кстати о студии, сейчас они(точнее новый звукач) её сделали (насколько ума хватило) я когда это наблюдал чуть со смеху не лопнул: стены из дсп вместо тройных стеклопакетов кусок оргстекла, о проф оборудовании и речи нет, никакой звукоизоляции и это гордо называется студия звукозаписи:biggrin:

----------


## Мелодия

> одно выступление в клубе моя зарплата за пол года


А стОит ли тогда унижаться, если можно прожить и без культуры, посвящая себя целиком любимому делу, да ещё и получать за это о-го-го сколько??? Я бы ушла в клуб!!!
*samael2010*, скажите, Вы в небольшом поселении и крупном городе?



> у нас половина здания течёт, и тазики и вёдра подставляем





> То в одном месте смотришь подтекает, то в другом...


У нас гримёрка уже "текла" до моего прихода на работу. А недавно часть стены отвалилась  :Vah:  и видны "внутренности" нашего ДК :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> должностные обязанности руководителя ВИА


И не придерёшься... Может наши директорА что-нибудь найдут? ДиректорА, ау!!!

----------


## Tavina

*samael2010*, Вы меня конечно простите, но во всем этом чувствуется личный конфликт между Вами и "директрисой". Может можно как-то договориться?...:wink:

----------


## samael2010

> А стОит ли тогда унижаться, если можно прожить и без культуры, посвящая себя целиком любимому делу, да ещё и получать за это о-го-го сколько??? Я бы ушла в клуб!!!
> samael2010, скажите, Вы в небольшом поселении и крупном городе?


в клуб не уйдешь туда приглашают выступать это нельзя назвать постоянным стабильным доходом. А бросить ДК в котором я практически вырос? который я с группой единомышленников подымал с 0, не знаю не смогу наверно (меня в москву звали сразу предлагали з/п 1500 я отказался) .
Сейчас где я живу это называется микрорайон, до города 10 км примерно, а до 2007 мы были городом с населением 20000 примерно

*Добавлено через 20 минут*



> samael2010, Вы меня конечно простите, но во всем этом чувствуется личный конфликт между Вами и "директрисой". Может можно как-то договориться?...


о чем договориться? я ей несколько раз предлагал мир и даже какое то время он был. А если интересно где-то с 40 страницы форума я писал о наших делах

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Ура - ура-ура!!! В управлении в долгом ящике нашли бумагу что нас с коллективом приглашают в Белоруссию на фестиваль "Венок дружбы" в Бобруйске! Бумага пролежала 1,5 месяца, так что до поездки всего 2 недели. Были на этом фестивале в 2007 году, воспоминания самые радужные.


Удачного вам выступления!  :flower:

----------


## lesyanew

> как думаете День молодежи праздновать?


Пока еще не занимались им, хотя время поджимает. Но обычно это днем праздничный концерт, затем игровые и спортивные программы совместно с отделом молодежи, а вечером концерт и фейерверки.
Завтра встречаем хлебом-солью на границе каких-то велосипедистов (16 человек) :eek::biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

А мы вчера праздновали День социального работника. Весело было.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*samael2010*,
 Ну, я прям не знаю. Вы не замечаете у себя некоей предвзятости?
"чуть со смеху не лопнул: стены из дсп вместо тройных стеклопакетов кусок оргстекла, о проф оборудовании и речи нет, никакой звукоизоляции и это гордо называется студия звукозаписи" - в студии нашего ДК окно, с незакрывающимися форточками, стены, обитые коробками от яиц и прикрытые тряпочкой, и там мы пишем фонограммы и ничего. Правда аппаратура-В52. В вас говорит какой-то провинциальный снобизм, не в обиду будь сказано, я сама из провинции. А вообще работа директора - далеко не то, что кажется и то, что на виду.
А по поводу открытия студии - до первой хорошей проверки. Всё через кассу, на развитие ДК. ведь это муниципальная собственность и использовать в личных целях её никто не имеет права.
*Алла и Александр*,
В День молодёжи работаем по полной. 27 - фестиваль рок-коллективов "Движение" на улице, перед ДК. Оставшиеся в живых коллективы выступают в парке на праздничной программе. 28 - концерт молодёжных коллективов ДК.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*samael2010*,
 Да,и ещё, не смотря на то, что Вы совместитель Вы имеете право потребовать сделать запись в трудовой о работе в ДК. Но вообще странно, на совместителей берут тех, у кого есть основная работа, у кого её нет - можно работать на основной хоть на 0,5 хоть на 0,25 ставки. На каком основании Вам было отказано в приёме на основную работу?

----------


## Алла и Александр

Леш, я вот тоже что-то многого понять не могу. И особо что смущает - на все наши советы и попытки вам как-то помочь - у вас уже готов ответ. Вы и без нас все давно для себя решили. И что интересно - вы всегда в роли обиженного и оскорбленного. Вы явно чего-то не договариваете. 
Какая бы поддержка у вашего директора не была - никто из вышепоставленых лиц себе не враг. И если вы всем коллективом начнете активные действия, выдвините свои требования, предложения по улучшению работы ДК для населения вашего микрорайона  и с ними  попытаетесь все же попасть на прием к мэру города  или его заму по социальным вопросам - вы будете услышаны. Есть еще, конечно,  самый крайний случай - прокуратура, коли вы уж говорите о том, что директор присваивает бюджетные деньги. А уж это прямое расхитительство. Ну не поверю, что у директора ДК так уж все везде схвачено. Не поверю. Потому как сама директор. И отношения с нашей главой у меня прекрасные. Но если я в чем-то провинилась, так скажем - эти отношения не в счет. Дело превыше всего.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Согласна полностью! В своё время, в 2000г, наш ДК пережил тяжёлое время - кто-то из тогдашних начальников решил поддержать молодёжь, и директором ДК поставили молодого 24-летнего парня. Он хороший шоумен, сейчас работает на телевидении, но тогда.... Он решил из нашего ДК, построенного в 50-е годы, где всё в колоннах и лепнине сделать дискотечный зал. Все рыдали, когда он нанял рабочих, чтобы отбить лепнину у дверей и покрасить прекрасное фойе в классическом стиле в чёрный цвет. Мы начали писать письма, начальница управления (слава богу бывшая) приходила мирить нас, объяснять, что он молодой, что все должны ему помогать. Но коллектив упорно писал письма с кучей подписей и работников и родителей во все инстанции, добились приёма в Совете народных депутатов. В конце концов нам сказали - как он нам надоел, все на него жалуются, и его уволили. Недавно встречались - он говорит, сам понял что это не его дело, и не надо было браться. Но коллектив сделал что хотел.

----------


## Мелодия

> директором ДК поставили молодого 24-летнего парня


Наш директор на год старше, но креатив его направлен в нужное русло!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Алла и Александр*, точно в цель попала. Наш рок-музыкант, вероятно, хотел поддержки, мы его и поддерживали. Но всей ситуации мы, к сожалению, никогда не узнаем.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Нет.. ну я все могу понять - идет война между подчиненным и директором. Какие-то свои счеты сводятся. Но работа при чем? 
У меня вот сейчас ситуация тоже не из простых. И если смотреть глазами Алексея - я так же наверно выгляжу, как его директриса. А суть вот в чем.
В нашем МУК 3 дома культуры., расположены они в 3 поселках. Удаленность 25 и 10 км от нашего ДК. Один ДК стационарный. У второго - приспособленное здание бывшего магазина. В этом здании нет никаких условий для работы, но там было 3 ставки - директор, худрук и техслужащая. Как там 2 культработника работали - мы особо не вдавались в подробности до поры до времени. А потом начались проблемы - сначала с пожарником, потом с отоплением. Его там собственно говоря и не было. И в зимнее время там естественно никто не работал. А зарплату, как положено - получали. С декабря прошлого года - мы ДК закрываем и все единицы переводим к себе. И тут то все и началось. "Как мы будем ездить? Ой, это ж каждый день надо приезжать? А что мы будем делать?" И все в таком же духе. Мы пошли на то, что в связи с трудностями приезда - транспорт ходит по определенному расписанию - работники ежедневно будут приезжать на 3 часа в день на репетиции. Ну а дома - готовиться к занятиям, писать планы и журналы. Заниматься подготовительной работой. Сейчас начинаю требовать работу с детьми на летних каникулах. Оказалось столько проблем.. Мы элементарного не можем сделать - составить игровую программу на площадку. И естественно - одна уволилась, другая все пытается это сделать. Но материальное положение - пока ее удерживает. 
А вот когда мы им говорим, что вы ничего у себя не делали, они искренне возмущаются и утверждают, что они работали в поте лица.:smile:

----------


## Мелодия

*Алла и Александр*, Аллочка, это очень похоже на ситуацию, которая произошла с нашим директором и ДК. Нам передали подростковый клуб, который раньше был под присмотром администрации, т.е. сами себе хозяева. Они находятся в другом микрорайоне, даже не в центре, а мы на окраине. Наш директор начал требовать с них так же, как и с нас. На него моментално посыпались жалобы от тех работников. Мы его поддерживаем, потому что мы пашем, бывает, на мероприятии районного масштаба, а наш штат вы все знаете. По-этому, Алла, я прекрасно Вас понимаю!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Просто люди разучились работать, особенно там где не было должного контроля и спроса. До прошлого года мы не могли никак влиять на теперешние наши структурные подразделения. Они были сами по себе. И все мы относились к районному Дому культуры. Хотя зарплату нам платит наша Администрация местная. Они то и должны были спрашивать с нас работу. Но в период становления поселений - им было не до культуры. 
Вот и получилось так, что сначала перестройка внесла свой существенный вклад в развал культуры, потом недосмотр-недогляд, да плохое финансирование и маленькие зарплаты свою лепту в культработу добавили. И оказалось, что " за такие деньги, что они нам платят, пусть спасибо скажут, что мы вообще ДК открываем". Вот такая вот политика.

----------


## orsia

*Алла и Александр*,  *Мелодия*, честно - прекрасно вас понимаю. у нас так же есть структурное подразделение - "Центр досуга и отдыха "Лада". Так же утверждают, что работают "в поте лица". У них 4 студии: моделирования одежды, танцевальная, декоративно-прикладная, и исторический клуб. Из всех 4-х  только исторический клуб регулярно принимает участие в наших мероприятиях. Остальные "отнекиваются". За 3 года мы не можем добиться ни танца на программу, ни выставки хоть какой-нибудь. В прошлом году директор поставила условие - ЦДО летом работает с нами - делает игру на местности. Так вот, эту игру все 2 года делает заведующая ЦДО! А ее педагоги просто не появляются! Она набрала себе детей-волонтеров, и с ними работает! А у них то занятия (а простите, где результат?), то отпуск. И когда в этом году с них 0,5 совмещения убрали - все ОЧЕНЬ сильно возмущались - ведь они работают в поте лица... 

А в случае нашего друга *samael2010* у меня складывается стойкое внуреннее ощущение, что на конфликт идет он сам. Попытки разрулить ситуацию... Да не делает он этого от чистой души. Изначально идет в кабинет директора со стойким убеждением, что он прав. А попытки встать на ее место? Посмотреть на это ее глазами??? Да простит меня  *samael2010*, НО рок-концерты в нашем городе делает только один ДК. Да и те НАСТОЛЬКО низкого качества.... Наш звукорежиссер просто отказывается от озвучки рок-групп. Во-первых, наши ребята ОЧЕНЬ любят работать на максимуме и жечь динамики. А во-вторых (это звукорежиссер ставит перед начальством главной причиной отказа) - у нас нет возможности КАЧЕСТВЕННО озвучить рок-группы: отсутствуют барабанные микрофоны, только один комбик для гитары и множество мелочей, в которых я не разбираюсь.... Может, это только у нас в городе рокеры такие - НО в БОЛЬШИНСТВЕ случаев в нашем городе на концерт они приходят, мягко говоря, не трезвые.. Да и содержание песен ТАКОЕ... о какой культуре может иди речь? Недавно одна группа упросила нас выступить под полный минус (живьем был только голос). Прослушали. Нормально. НО эти ИДИОТЫ сами перепутали номер трека, и со сцены прозвучало "Б.., диджей лох, трек не тот". Поставили тот. НО пошла песня под ТОТ ЖЕ МИНУС, который мы слушали, но с АБСОЛЮТНО другими словами про то, что "я торчу, мой главный друг - это шприц"... Тут был полный ППЦ. В нашем городе есть 2 молодых рок-группы, хорошо зарекомендовавших себя. Их в этом году берут выступать на день города, но одно условие - ПОЛНЫЙ ПЛЮС. 

Воть... Эт я к чему.. А к тому, что друг друга надо хотя бы ПЫТАТЬСЯ понимать, а не делать гадости изподтишка...

*А вообще в темку я зашла, чтобы сказать, что выставила фотки с акции "С миру по мишке" в теме "Фото с праздников". Посмотрите, кому интересно*

----------


## samael2010

> в студии нашего ДК окно, с незакрывающимися форточками, стены, обитые коробками от яиц и прикрытые тряпочкой, и там мы пишем фонограммы и ничего. Правда аппаратура-В52. В вас говорит какой-то провинциальный снобизм, не в обиду будь сказано, я сама из провинции. А вообще работа директора - далеко не то, что кажется и то, что на виду.
> А по поводу открытия студии - до первой хорошей проверки. Всё через кассу, на развитие ДК. ведь это муниципальная собственность и использовать в личных целях её никто не имеет права.


Окно конечно плохо, но не критично, а остальное вполне грамотно для таких условий. Я был согласен и через кассу или помещение в аренду взять, но мне сказали НЕТ! а проверок у нас за все время моей работы небыло ни разу.



> На каком основании Вам было отказано в приёме на основную работу?


Кризис и все тут! у нас со всех старожилов ДК и тех персонала по 0.5 ставки сняли




> на все наши советы и попытки вам как-то помочь - у вас уже готов ответ


я же не тольку у вас просил совета и большинство из них применял на практике правда без результата:frown:



> Есть еще, конечно, самый крайний случай - прокуратура, коли вы уж говорите о том, что директор присваивает бюджетные деньги.


пока обратились в ОБЭП результат ждем 4 месяц



> Но коллектив упорно писал письма с кучей подписей и работников и родителей во все инстанции


не подскажете в какие конкретно? мы пробовали писать в отдел культуры и в администрацию пока результатов нет, но мы надеемся что будет.
Алла и Александр, до ее прихода и в 1 год ее работы мероприятия (не только рок-концерты) проводились очень часто. Масштаб для нашей местности был просто невероятный, в подготовке принимали участие люди не имеющие к ДК никакого отношения. не за какуюту выгоду а на чистом энтузиазме. в то время в ДК работало много молодых сотрудников, было много интересных идей. посещаемость была очень высокой, людям в зале мест не хватало.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> Их в этом году берут выступать на день города, но одно условие - ПОЛНЫЙ ПЛЮС.


IMHO: полный плюс это просто неуважение к зрителю. у вас настолько неуверены в этих командах?



> но с АБСОЛЮТНО другими словами про то, что "я торчу, мой главный друг - это шприц"...


таких надо изгонять с позором.:mad: у нас есть черный список команд которые по различным причинам у нас никогда не будут выступать.

----------


## Мелодия

*samael2010*, скажите, а Ваша директриса кто по образованию? Может у вас отношение к музыке разное?

----------


## samael2010

Я не зняю какое у нее образование, до ДК она всю жизнь проработала методистом(этакая пионэрка-активистка я ее по пионерлагерям помню) в доме пионеров. мне руководиль их ВИА рассказывал как они рады что от нее избавились, я тогда этого не понял.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
самое смешное о музыке мы с ней ни разу не только не спорили, а не разговоривали вообще:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
у них сейчас новая фишка: свое нежелание работать и что-то проводить кроме фанерных концертов они мотивируют борьбой с Икстремизмом и прочим фОшизмом до абсурда дело доходит иногда:smile:

----------


## Victorya

Уважаемые коллеги! Вот уже довольно длительное время молча читаю профессиональные трения *samael2010* с его начальством, и ловлю себя на стойком ощущении, что будь я на месте "той директриссы", я тоже попыталась бы "избавить" себя и коллектив от постоянного стрессового фактора в лице такого "неформала".  *samael2010*, судя по всему тебе и не нужны ничьи советы, и твоя позиция в любом случае напоминает мне известный мультик: "А Баба-яга всегда против!"
   Как руководитель сделала для себя единственный вывод:в профессиональном плане (участия в мероприятиях, концертах, работы с детьми, людьми старшего поколения и т.д, и т.п) НУЖНОЙ отдачи от вас нет (потому что, основная масса наших зрителей вряд ли по собственной воле захочет знакомиться в вашим творчеством), а головная боль в виде постоянной конфронтации обеспечена в полном объеме. Так зачем это руководителю? Её позиция мне абсолютно понятна.
   С другой стороны лично я абсолютна лояльна ко всем проявлениям ЛЮБОГО творческого процесса. Понимаю, что есть небольша группа людей, которым ЭТОТ вид деятельности интересен. Занимайтесь на здоровье, но не нужно всю свою неиспользованную энергию направлять на никому не нужную борьбу с пионэркой-активисткой (на сегодняшний день - это ваш РАБОТОДАТЕЛЬ), можете не нравиться друг другу, но ваша война победы не принесет никому. Направьте свою энергию в более СОЗИДАТЕЛЬНОЕ русло.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*,
 Я тоже пришла к таким же выводом. И если в начале хотелось помочь Алексею - теперь я смотрю на все происходящее в их ДК 
(хотя, на что там смотреть?) совсем другими глазами.И отнюдь я совсем не на стороне Алексея. При желании из всех кофликтов можно найти выход.

----------


## Мелодия

> всю жизнь проработала методистом


Не всегда из методиста может получиться хороший организатор. Ведь директор, в первую очередь, должен организовать работу. Жаль, конечно, что эта конфликтная ситуация до сих пор не разрешилась :frown::frown::frown:

----------


## samael2010

> я тоже попыталась бы "избавить" себя и коллектив от постоянного стрессового фактора в лице такого "неформала".


о каком коллективе идет речь? о тех двух лицах что безоговорочно ее поддерживают? я уже писАл, что все остальные коллективы настроены против нее, просто я так сказать за всех веду активные действия.



> Как руководитель сделала для себя единственный вывод:в профессиональном плане (участия в мероприятиях, концертах, работы с детьми, людьми старшего поколения и т.д, и т.п) НУЖНОЙ отдачи от вас нет


все верно, отдачи от нас нет, но та плохо управляемая, аполитачная прослойка людей от 16 до 27 нас очень даже поддерживает и в конце концов они что не люди? для них работать никто не должен?


> Понимаю, что есть небольша группа людей, которым ЭТОТ вид деятельности интересен.


совсем не большая, даже для 20000-го населенного пункта это уже не мало людей, а если взять соседние 4 города то совсем чуть-чуть получается:smile:



> на сегодняшний день - это ваш РАБОТОДАТЕЛЬ


уже третий как ни прискорбно звучит, но почемуто с двумя предыдущими проблем не было никогда



> но ваша война победы не принесет никому


принесет победу, это точно, но не мне, вот это точно. я подозреваю последнее время что моими руками кто-то прокладывает себе дорогу, как ни прискорбно это звучит.
Мне нет смысла вам врать или что-то утаивать, я пишу как оно есть, мне очень жаль что посеял в вас зерна сомнений. мне действительна нужна помощь и даже не мне, а в моем лице остальным коллективам нашего ДК которые работали на совесть. а теперь терпят притеснения.

----------


## Мелодия

Без слов...

----------


## orsia

*Victorya*, полностью разделяю ваше мнение!!

*Добавлено через 32 секунды*
*samael2010*, а ваши "оправдания"... вы уж извините, но убеждают меня в нашей правоте

----------


## samael2010

Ладно, я понимаю что что разрушаю вам моск, больше не буду, все равно результат нулевой если кого обидел то извините:frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*samael2010*,
 Дело не в обиде. Ты никого ничем не обидел, мне так кажется. Просто все что мы тебе предлагаем - ты отвергаешь. А чем тогда еще помочь? 
Твоего директора можно взять только бюрократией. А именно:

1. Хотите проводить мероприятия. Есть предложения по этому поводу - пиши ей докладную записку в 2 экземплярах. На одной пусть она тебе или другим руководителям пишет резолюцию.
2. Я уже тебе предлагала - организуйте обращения населения в различные органы власти - администрацию, отдел культуры. В газету. Не напечатают в вашей местной - отправляйте в областную. Потом еще - не знаю как у вас, но у нас существует областной дом народного творчества, который регулирует группы по оплате труда, дает коллективам звание "народный". Это тоже очень существенный рычаг воздействия на руководителей ДК. Стоит им проверить соответствие заявленных коллективов - и группа по оплате труда может слететь.А кому это понравится?
3. И самое главное - вы должны объединиться в коллективе. А пока ты будешь бороться один - толку будет мало. И где гарантия, что одержав победу, ты станешь ненужным и новому директору?
4. По поводу твоего оформления на работу. Это прямое нарушения законодательства. Ты ничего ни с чем не совмещаешь, поэтому тебя обязаны оформить на работу как положено. Обратись в отдел по труду администрации, в налоговую и пенсионный фонд. И проблема будет решена.

Сделайте хотя бы что-то из вышеперечисленного. У вас на руках должны быть документы. Потому как слова к делу не пришьешь.

----------


## maknata

> Мне нет смысла вам врать или что-то утаивать, я пишу как оно есть, мне очень жаль что посеял в вас зерна сомнений. мне действительна нужна помощь и даже не мне, а в моем лице остальным коллективам нашего ДК которые работали на совесть. а теперь терпят притеснения.


Лёш, не обижайся, конечно, я пыталась тебя понять, не смотря на то, что я директор дворца культуры, но вечно воюющий директор ( про меня в шутку сказали, но в точку попали словами из песни Вакарчука " Я не сдамся без боя!":biggrin:). Причём воюю я не со своими подчинёнными, а наоборот, за них. У нас прекрасный коллектив, хотя у каждого работника своих тараканов в  голове хватает ( как в прочем у любого творческого человека). Но то что ты пишешь - извини, даже тараканами назвать низзя.. Это уже смахивает на паранойю... Если ты хочешь убрать эту директрису, дык из того что ты нам описал уже не один том уголовного дела можно состряпать. Ан нет, тебе это не надо! Тебе надо, чтобы тебя жалели? Ай, бедный, несчастный, притеснённый... Увы, мне тебя, почему то не жалко. Мне твою директриссу жалко - это ж надо столько терпеть такого нытика!

----------


## samael2010

> Тебе надо, чтобы тебя жалели? Ай, бедный, несчастный, притеснённый...


меня жалеть не надо :Ha: , просто я не пойму, может из-за своей "криворукости" или из-за чего еще, но я пишу одно, а вы как-то это по другому воспринимаете, хотя моя жена говорит что понять меня достаточно тяжело.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
и про советы ваши я писал, только у меня впечатление что этого ничитал никто :Tu: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
зато есть хорошие новости: техперсоналу удалось отвоевать назад по 0.5 ставки
и не очень: они собрались подавать в суд по поводу своих трудовых обязанностей (им вменили в обязанность красить и белить)

----------


## Ингуша

*maknata*,
 Прошу у Вас помощи,так как вижу ,что владеете большим колличеством материала и Вы с Украины.Близится День Конституції ,если есть возможность-помогите пож-та со сценарием.Нужен украинский язык,на форуме больше русского.
Спасибо огромное!
Если есть желающие помочь- ни в коем случае не откажусь!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Мелодия

> Причём воюю я не со своими подчинёнными, а наоборот, за них


Возьмите меня к себе...  :Oj:  Я тоже хочу, чтобы за нас наш директор воевал. Э-хе-хе... :frown:

----------


## maknata

*Ингуша*,
 Готового сценария у меня нет, впрочем может и не быть:biggrin:Завтра с рабочего компа отправлю. На большие праздники мы делаем концерты, с театрализацией не сильно заморачиваемся, составляю программу и потом уже по готовой программе нахожу подводки. Иногда эти подводки рождаются прямо во время концерта :biggrin: Так у нас было с концертом на 1 мая - мы делали экскурс в историю. Начала "детям 60-80 -х посвящается", а потом шпарила на ходу отсебятину на эту тему под каждый конкретный номер. Зал был забит до отвала, люди стояли в боковых проходах ( а у нас в партере 537 мест), я уже чуть было не дала команду открывать балкон. Потом те, которые посмотрели концерт рассказали свои впечатления тем кто не пришол и нас начали просить повторить тот концерт. Хм.. а как я его всё повторю, я чё помню дословно чё я там морозила? А мне не верили - ты что сценарий потеряла?:biggrin: Так что материал есть - сценарий не обещаю.
*Мелодия*, Дык приезжай, вместе воевать интересней:biggrin: :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> им вменили в обязанность красить и белить


Нам это никто в обязанности не вменял, но мы сами и красим и белим ( я тоже на равне со всеми) потому что понимаем что денег на культуру вечно не хватает, а работать в свинарнике неохота... И ещё минимум два раза в год выходим дружно на закреплённую за нами територию в центре посёлка и гребём, метём, белим, и не считаем это унизительным - ведь мы здесь живём..

----------


## samael2010

> Нам это никто в обязанности не вменял, но мы сами и красим и белим


мы тоже все сами раньше делали, я как-то слабо могу представить наших женщин из тех персонала (им всем за 55 ) белящих или красящих зал. у нас высота там метров 8 (лесов в дк нет):smile: раньше можно было молодых загнать сотрудников,а сейчас только я и остался со всеми вытекающими:biggrin:

----------


## Ингуша

*maknata*,
 Большое спасибо,я буду ждать.
У нас,увы,таких талантов нет,что бы вот так на ходу..........Да и сценарий и концертная программа проходит утверждение в администрации......
А директор у нас в творческих мероприятих абсолютно не задействована........разве что на День культработника:smile:

----------


## samael2010

> И ещё минимум два раза в год выходим дружно на закреплённую за нами територию в центре посёлка и гребём, метём, белим, и не считаем это унизительным - ведь мы здесь живём..


не. у нас все проще: мы стараемся на доводить свою территорию до такого, нам даже когда говорят на субботник идти, мы не ходим, так как делать там нечего все чисто и красиво. у нас самая жесть после мероприятий перед дк, особенно после дискотек. Мне кажется мусора на пару машин хватает с избытком.

----------


## Ингуша

> Нам это никто в обязанности не вменял, но мы сами и красим и белим ( я тоже на равне со всеми) потому что понимаем что денег на культуру вечно не хватает, а работать в свинарнике неохота... И ещё минимум два раза в год выходим дружно на закреплённую за нами територию в центре посёлка и гребём, метём, белим, и не считаем это унизительным - ведь мы здесь живём..


[/QUOTE]У нас вокруг  ДК огромная территория.С приходом тепла,где-то 6-7 чистых четвергов проводим(всем составом,во главе с директором),еще нас вывозят за территорию нашего п.г.т.,где мы расчищаем посадки (с топором и пилкой!),а также все памятники,могилы жертвам голодомора и т.д.-порядок на наших плечах.
Все считают это обязанностью,если и не довольны,то далко в глубине души:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*Ингуша*,
  Ну вот, кой чё нарыла :biggrin:

                                УКРАЇНО, НЕНЕ МОЯ!

1.	Хто сказав, що немає вільної України?
Відколи її такою уявив собі Шевченко,
Аідколи її такою заповів нам Шевченко,
Вільна Україна існує в минулому,
Вільна Україна кличе з майбутнього,
Вільна Україна восторжествує
На нашій – на своїй землі.


2.	Якось засяють шляхи золоті
За небокраї, в безмежні долини.
В душу впаде, наче впершее в житті:
Ти народився на Україні!

Аж задихнеться душа молода,
Комір тужавий рвонеш в нетерпінні.
Груди наповнить польоту жада:
Ти народився на Україні.

На небесах, де з води та роси –
Скіфські вітрища, тугі та полинні,
Гостро напишуть козацькі списи:
Ти народився на Україні.

Через віки, крізь намеркнучий день
Зрине в немеркнучі далі чаїні
Піснею, кращою поміж пісень:
Ти народився на Україні.

 Мить  сокровенна, як вишня в цвіту.
Сяють слова, золоті і нетлінні,
Рідні до болю, рівні життю:
Ти народився на Україні!   





3.	Купаюсь у травах пахучих,
Збиваю ранкову росу.
Свою Україну співучу
У серці  юнацькім несу.

Де гнеться червона калина
І бродять вервечки беріз,
Я слухав пісні голубині,
На вітрі весняному ріс.

Узяв я пісенную вдачу
В полів і прозорості рік,
Щоб молодість чисту, гарячу
Віддати Вкраїні навік.


4.	Україно – мамо, сестро, жінко,
В*ється блискавицею твій стан.
Ти ж бо, Україно, українка,
Склала серденьком свої  вустаю

Ти ж бо українка, Україно,
Стрічкою в косах твоїх – Дніпро,
Ти моє безсмертя солов*їне,
Плоть моя калинова і кров.

Україно – жінко, мамо, сестро!..
Сонце – мов дитя біля грудей –
Ти несеш і завше будеш нести,
Вірячи у свій грядущий день.

Україно – жінко, сестро, мамо
У блакитному вінку небес,
 Ти, як сина, обійми руками,
Так, як матір, обійму тебе.

Ти ж бо українка, Україно,
Як твої лелеки й журавлі,
У твоїх очах співа барвінок,
І калини гілка на  чолі...


5.	УКРАЇНО.
Не зміряти і віками вроду твою журавлину.
Не обезлистити навіть снігами мову твою тополину.

УКРАЇНО.
Не стань сиротою при дітях! Ти благовіст мій і воля.
Скільки надій в твоїх веснах розлитих,
Скільки й журби в твоїй долі...

УКРАЇНО!
Під небом твоїм калинові пливуть острови,
У зелених вітрилах – вишневі гудуть заметілі!

УКРАЇНО!
Я промінь живий в твоїм сонячнім тілі!
З твого цвіту і грому я на світ народивсь, Україно!

УКРАЇНО!
Ім*ям твоім не торгую, Роду твого не цураюсь.
Вірю в тебе, як в правду святую,
Болем твоїм я караюсь.  

          **** Як згасне вік мій до краплини  -
                   Одне прошу тебе завжди:
                   «Ти народи мене, Вкраїно,
                    Хоч би травою народи!

6.	Нехай ніхто не половинить
Твоїх земель не розтинаЄ
Бо ти єдина, Україно,
Бо ти на всіх у нас одна.

Одна від Заходу й до Сходу
Володарка земель і вод – 
Ніхто не ділить хай народу,
Бо не поділиться народ.

І козаки, й стрільці січові 
За тебе гинули в полях.
У небесах сузір*я Лева
Нам світить на Чумацький Шлях.

Стражденна чаєчко-небого,
Єдині два твої крила.
Виходим, нене, у дорогу,
Аби ти вільною була.

Нехай ніхто не поолвинить
   Твоїх земель, не розтина,
Бо ти єдинга, україно,
Бо ти на світі в нас одна.



7.	Я вірю – у нас, на Вкраїні,
І колосся співає, і тополя співає, і небо...
Співає все-все – тільки слухайте!
І почуєте безліч пісень, різних пісень,
Бо тополя, колосся і небо
Завшеспівають по-своєму.
І доведене дивне вченими:
Рослини краще ростеть під музику.
Так ось чому на моїй Україні такі пшениці!
І коли розпочинаються жнива,
Вся Україна пахне пшеницею,
Тоді і квіти пахнуть пшеницею,
Тоді і городи пахнуть пшеницею,
І води, м*які дніпрові, і зорі
Пахнуть тоді пшеницею.
А коли заспівають дівчата,
Я чую, як їм підспівують
І тополя, й колосся, і небо,
І води дніпрові, і зорі...
Так ось ти яка, Україно,
Диво пісенне моє!




Прихилюсь до народів сердечно й уклінно,
Запозичу нове і відкину старе.
Тільки вірю: ніколи не вмреш, Україно,
Бо співучий народ і в біді не помре.
Переміниться світу безмежна будова,
Що вогнями ряхтить, у безодні двигтить.
Рідна мова моя, материнська чудова,
На далекі зірки у піснях полетить.
Принесуть катастрофи нечувані втрати.
Не полине озон... лиш полин із імли...
Та не зможе ніхто дивний скарб одібрати,
Той, що предки дали, що в боях зберегли.
Доки мова моя для внуків звучить солов*їно
І дзвенить, мов кришталь, мов трава степова,
Ти не вмреш, ти не вмреш, ти не вмреш, Україно,
Не загине народ, що в негоду співа.



Одвіку жли у народі
Не фраза красива, не жест –
Але ідеали свободи
І честь України, і честь...

За них під козацькі клейноди
Йшли люди, і ліку їм несть.
В серцях – ідеали свободи
І честь України, і честь...

І нас невигоди і моди
На працю зовуть і протест,
А ті ж ідеали свободи
І честь України, і честь.

І жде нас одна нагорода –
Нести не Голгофу свій хрест.
А там – ідеали свободи
І честь України, і честь...



Наша славна Україна, наше щастя і наш рай!
Чи на світі є країна ще миліша за наш край?
І в щасливі й злі години
Ми для неї живемо,
На Вкраїні й для Вкраїни будем жити й помремо.

Гей, хто хоче всім свободи, поєднаймось, як брати!
Сонцем правди, світлом згоди, Боже, шлях нам освіти!
Хай забудеться недоля і неслава давніх літ,
Щастя ж рівне й рівна воля засіяють на ввесь світ!



В тому, певно, є й моя провина,
Що для тебе був не кращий час...
Наша мово, мово журавлина,-
Повернись із вирію до нас.

Зазвучи! Хай серце відпочине,
Спів хай зачарує рідний край.
Наша пісне, пісне солов*їна,-
Своїх  слів крилатих не втрачай!

Де б не був – додому серце лине.
Де б не жив – все українець ти...
Наша доле, горда, соколина,-
Вище хмар насуплених злети!

У долоні упаде пір*їна,
Наче лист жаданий від синів.
Позбирай же, ненько Україно,
Всіх своїх розкиданих птахів...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Вот ещё.. Нам дух волелюбний від скіфів дістався,
Широка душа - від безмежжя степів.
Хто серцем тебе, придніпров′я, торкався,
Той душу твою осягнути зумів

Це тут України моєї початок,
Де волю плекали твої козаки.
Про тебе сьогодні ми будем співати
І славу твою пронесем крізь віки!

Дуби і явори, берези й сосни, 
        Струмків і рік переклик стоголосний, 
        Поля, де колос клониться тяжкий. 
        Сади в плодах, мов пурпур огняний, 
        Заводи-велетні, де людський розум 
        Керує мудро, вугілля й чорнозем, 
        Картини й книги, статуї й доми, - 
        Це наше все, і цим дорожимо всі ми, 
                Нехай живе прославлена в піснях 
        Дніпропетровщина прославлена в віках!

Вiд ясних зiр. І тихих вод.
Вiд благородного корiння. 
Таким почався мiй народ. 
Таким продовжується нинi. 


Земля поетiв i земля пророкiв,
Сопiлки калинової земля. 
Криницю мого полудня високо
Вiтчизна строгим зором надивля
І бачить: вiри духмянiє ватра, 
І чує: мови дзвонять солов'ї. 
Я спорожнiло голосними клятвами 
Не потривожу думоньки ії. 
я тiльки голос, i чуття, i пiсню 
Наструню на найвищу ії вiть. 







Озвітеся степи безкраї,
Що вас я бачу у ві сні.
Де перші квіти весняні
З поміж ковилу виглядають,
Де недоторкана земля
Живим зеленим оксамитом
Святую душу розстеля
Й сама в тій святості повита


Візьми ж мене, хоч на годину
В духм"яний вир цілющих трав.
Бодай на мить я небом став,
Чи обернувся на рослину,
Чи на коні промчав галопом,
Чи десь заснув в зеленім гаї.
Озвітеся степи безкраї
Вас не пройти неспішним кроком..


Ці небеса, цi свiтлi небеса, 
Пiд ними i живу i золотiю. 
Тут голос мiй до людської надiї
Горобиновим кетягом звиса. 
Цим водам i тополям бiля трас 
Я й досi ще не звiрилась в любовi, 
Отак, щоб у однiм-єдинiм словi
Все висловить - аж захлинутись враз. 
Кажу зерну: - Благословись, зерно! 
Кажу травинi: - Мир тобi, травино! 
І ти, i ти, моеї України
Святися i свiтай мeнi, вiкно. 
Там, у вiкнi, i ycмix i роса, 
І не смеркає з роду в рiд народ мій, 
І сходить день, i мови сходить врода... 
А над yciм - цi свiтлi небеса

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Тыкс.. дальше - проза. У нас это читали 4 девочки, сначала фанфарки были, а потом просто на фоне минуса Ж. Боднарук "Украина" - если надо скину на почту.

Сповідь перед матір'ю
Станемо на коліна перед матір'ю Україною і помолимось, як матері Божій. 
Станемо на коліна перед матір'ю і душею засвітимось праведно, як на сповіді. 
Станемо на коліна перед Україною – і виростемо духом аж до небес. 
Свята година молитви і сповіді встає з чистоти матінки-Землі і пречистого світла батька –неба  -  і зоріє в тому сяйві українська душа, і являє молитву і сповідь у слові, і шепче його споконвіків так довірливо-тихо, що слово з України чути н6а цілий світ.
Слово тихе, а громом гримить із сивих століть, і пробиває тюремні мури, і не дає заснути в дні сущному, бо для вічності вимолене душею.
Слово сяйливе, бо з сонця благословилося. Слово вічне, як вічна під небесами його матінка-земля. Слово пророче – світить Україні крізь морок віків і воєнні дими, темінь неволі і пелену сліз, як усміх дитини, що одного щасливого дня усміхнеться світові крізь сльози.
Слово живе, бо зродилося з Любові. Слово сильне, бо зросло на Вірі.
Слово віще, бо несе під серцем Надію, як дитя. Слово чесне, бо освячене Правдою. Слово заповітне, бо покликане здобути Волю.
Слухаймо це слово душею, бо воно із пісні народу виспівалось, із душ синів і дочок України вияснилось, як молитва і сповідь у святу годину, бо співати про Матір, говорити з Матір'ю на самоті рівне розмові з богом.

Рідна Мати і рідна Україна – одна дума, свята для землі і для неба. Бо є одна Україна, як Великий і Єдиний Бог. Будемо молитися неможними устами до Всевишнього, щоб нам Україну хранив, дав їй волю, і добру долю, і щастя, і ясного світа на многая, многая літа.
Прийми, Боже, молитву дітей своїх, бо ми просимо за Україну, за рідну Матір, і молитва наша праведна, як і любов. 
Помолимося ж за рідну Неньку з просвітленою душею, станьмо перед нею на сповідь. І присягнімо Матері,- і нас любов'ю привітає Україна!

----------


## Мелодия

> мы сами и красим и белим ... а работать в свинарнике неохота


  :Ok:  У нас после ремонта техничка (одна ставка) даже плакала. Так мы (не все, конечно) и помогали ей, и убирались, и всё что нужно делали. Я, конечно, пока востребована как музыкант, техничкой работать не пойду :Oj: , но помочь всегда помогу. У нас сейчас такой коллектив подобран, что все друг другу помогают. Тьфу-тьфу, как бы не сглазить!!!

----------


## Victorya

> У нас после ремонта техничка (одна ставка) даже плакала. Так мы (не все, конечно) и помогали ей, и убирались, и всё что нужно делали. Я, конечно, пока востребована как музыкант, техничкой работать не пойду, но помочь всегда помогу. У нас сейчас такой коллектив подобран, что все друг другу помогают. Тьфу-тьфу, как бы не сглазить!!!


   В нормальном КОЛЛЕКТИВЕ так и должно быть: сегодня ты помог, завтра сообща тебе, а если каждый начнет своими должностными инструкциями трясти (в смысле: всё, что выходит за рамки - не моё), то это уже не КОЛЛЕКТИВ, а сборище единоличников, где каждый живет под девизом "Моя хата с краю". 
   У нас этот вопрос решен следующим образом: те, работники, которые выполняют достаточно большой объем работы номинально не всегда прописанный в их должностных инструкциях, получают существенные надбавки к основному окладу. А те, кто хочет приходить на работу по часам и высиживать свое рабочее время с 8 и до 17 получают "голый" оклад. Поэтому разброс в заработной плате у нас в учреждении довольно весомый. И если НУЖНО СООБЩА что-то ДЕЛАТЬ, мы делаем это рука об руку, и техничка, и творческие работники, и руководители.

----------


## Ингуша

*maknata*,
 Огромное спасибо!Будем что то лепить! :flower:

----------


## samael2010

> В нормальном КОЛЛЕКТИВЕ так и должно быть



эх,у нас так и было раньше:frown: а сейчас когда стали раздавать инструкции......в общем грустно......



> а сборище единоличников, где каждый живет под девизом "Моя хата с краю".


у меня такое ощущение что именно этого от нас и добиваются по принципу разделяй и властвуй

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А те, кто хочет приходить на работу по часам и высиживать свое рабочее время с 8 и до 17 получают "голый" оклад


у нас у всех "стариков" голый оклад работай не работай а премии вообще на моей памяти никто не получал

----------


## Victorya

У нас тоже премия - это архаизм, но доплаты и надбавки - это естественный, и очень действенный рычаг управления коллективом.

----------


## samael2010

> но доплаты и надбавки


у нас надбавка или допата это 100р "губернаторских":biggrin:и больше ничего
только основным работникам это дают и то в зависимости от ставки-100р пол соответственно 50р
если и заложен какой-либо фонд на это дело то куда уходят деньги неизвестно

----------


## Victorya

У нас у основной массы работников: оклад + надбавка от 50 до 100 % оклада + совмещение от 0.25 до 0.5 ставки + надбавки за выслугу лет от 10 до 25 % оклада - набегает вполне нормально, Работников на "голых" окладах практически нет (конечно, за исключением внешних совместителей).

----------


## Мелодия

> оклад + надбавка от 50 до 100 % оклада + совмещение от 0.25 до 0.5 ставки + надбавки за выслугу лет от 10 до 25 % оклада - набегает вполне нормально


Круто! Нам бы так. У нас оклад+ северная надбавка (статус города не дали, а районный коэффициэнт сняли :frown:) и немного премии= 11 тысяч. Это моя зарплата (на руки получаю). Работаю по 11-му разряду. Совмещения все сняли в марте, в связи с экономическим кризисом. Наверное, благодаря нашим копейкам, кризис скоро закончится!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Victorya

> Круто! Нам бы так. У нас оклад+ северная надбавка (статус города не дали, а районный коэффициэнт сняли :frown:) и немного премии= 11 тысяч. Это моя зарплата (на руки получаю). Работаю по 11-му разряду. Совмещения все сняли в марте, в связи с экономическим кризисом. Наверное, благодаря нашим копейкам, кризис скоро закончится!!! :biggrin:


   А почему такой невысокий разряд? Стаж небольшой или образование не профильное?

----------


## Мелодия

*Victorya*, когда я пришла на работу, мне "на халяву" достался этот разряд, его заслужила коллега-бывший хормейтер. Образование среднее-специальное (профильное) и стаж маленький. Но это ещё ерунда. Если бы я за полгода не набрала три коллектива, меня бы (в связи с кризисом) понизили до руководителя кружка на 8 разряд, как поступили с нашим хореографом. Теперь она получает 8 с копейками. Вот вам и север :frown:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> если и заложен какой-либо фонд на это дело то куда уходят деньги неизвестн


А у вас есть свой отдел кадров? Может тоже "мертвые души" завелись??? :eek: :biggrin:

----------


## Victorya

> *Victorya*, когда я пришла на работу, мне "на халяву" достался этот разряд, его заслужила коллега-бывший хормейтер. Образование среднее-специальное (профильное) и стаж маленький. Но это ещё ерунда. Если бы я за полгода не набрала три коллектива, меня бы (в связи с кризисом) понизили до руководителя кружка на 8 разряд, как поступили с нашим хореографом. Теперь она получает 8 с копейками. Вот вам и север :frown:


   М-да-а. :Tu:  Грустно  :Tu:  И как-то по вашему настроению бесперспективно.  :Tu: 

   Но у нас такая ситуация с зарплатой установилась только после того, как на должность зам. главы района по соцвопросам пришла женщина сама в прошлом из культуры, имеющая за спиной Институт культуры и большой практический опыт в этой сфере. Так вот она нас гоняет, как сидоровых коз, но на зарплату никто не жалуется. А бывший глава района (из сельскохозяйственных) на словах нас так любил, уважал и обожал, что платил нам голые оклады. Так вот теперь есть с чем сравнивать.

----------


## Tavina

> У нас у основной массы работников: оклад + надбавка от 50 до 100 % оклада + совмещение от 0.25 до 0.5 ставки + надбавки за выслугу лет от 10 до 25 % оклада - набегает вполне нормально, Работников на "голых" окладах практически нет (конечно, за исключением внешних совместителей).


Привет, Виктория! Вроде бы и рядом живем, а картина с заработной платой у нас совершенно иная... kuku Надбавку оставили в связи с кризисной ситуацией в стране, только 20%, в среднем работники культуры получают от 5000 до 7000 и то, если есть подработка!
Вот так и живут, бедолаги, перебиваются с копейки на копейку. Плюс ко всему условия для работы, практически - НИКАКИЕ,... во многих ДК нет даже стульев в зале (скамейки стоят ), не говоря уже об аппаратуре...

----------


## Victorya

> Привет, Виктория! Вроде бы и рядом живем, а картина с заработной платой у нас совершенно иная... kuku Надбавку оставили в связи с кризисной ситуацией в стране, только 20%, в среднем работники культуры получают от 5000 до 7000 и то, если есть подработка!
> Вот так и живут, бедолаги, перебиваются с копейки на копейку. Плюс ко всему условия для работы, практически - НИКАКИЕ,... во многих ДК нет даже стульев в зале (скамейки стоят ), не говоря уже об аппаратуре...


   Танюш, привет, рада тебе! После твоего последнего письма, я своим на работе рассказала, что у вас такая ситуация, мне никто не поверил. Нам вашу область всю жизнь в пример ставили! А у нас тоже везде ОЧЕНЬ по-разному. Я же писала, что сегодня ситуация такова, потому что... (см. мой предыдущий пост) А есть соседние районы, где работники с такими же разрядами, получают только оклады и выслугу. Коллеги! 
НАША с вами зарплата зависит только от вышестоящего руководства, и больше ни от чего!!! А когда нам говорят, нет бюджета, нет возможностей, не положено и т.п. Это означает лишь одно: от нас просто отмахиваются!

   А поводу условий работы - ситуация та же самая: при нашей новой зам.главы мы обновили все, что можно было обновить из аппаратуры, приобрели новые кресла в зрительрный зал, видеопроектор не из дешевых, и в этом только её заслуга:она и работников умеет спросить, и из главы района "душу вынуть", если это нужно для работы

----------


## lesyanew

У нас помимо оклада идет выслуга лет, диф. оплата.

Как День России провели? 

У нас все прошло неплохо, только погода пасмурная была и дождик иногда накрапывал. 

это наш Народный хор ветеранов войны и труда "Немеркнущие зори" http://*********ru/674122.jpg

Народный фольклорный ансамбль "Жарки" http://*********ru/675146.jpg

Перерыв http://*********ru/673098.jpg

Наша солистка http://*********ru/670026.jpg

http://*********ru/699725.jpg

----------


## Мелодия

*lesyanew*, хорошие фотки!!! А солистка чего поет?



> И как-то по вашему настроению бесперспективно.


Это точно.



> Привет, Виктория!


 :frown: А где для меня *привет*??? :biggrin:

----------


## Victorya

> Как День России провели? 
> У нас все прошло неплохо, только погода пасмурная была и дождик иногда накрапывал.


  Отлично! У нас этот праздник прошел не в городе, там городской ДК "отдувался",мы а в на берегу реки в селе (у нас глава района осенью переизбирается, поэтому он "вспомнил", что в селах тоже избиратели живут). Теперь большие районные мероприятия мы всё чаще проводим в какой-нибудь глухомани. 
   А по поводу Дня России - всё прошло чудесно, погода не подкачала, было жарко, я даже в речке искупалась до начала праздника. Выступление официальных лиц, награждение особо отличившихся "человеков", концертные номера, одновременно шли спортивные соревнования по мини-футболу и волейболу, после концерта праздничная дискотека, а ещё забыла между концертом и дискотекой зажгли огромный костер дружбы. Я вела всю программу, и все бы ничего, если бы не "товарищи" спортсмены, которые не предупреждая меня заранее "повесили" на меня комментирование интерактивных силовых конкурсов, на которых я почти все связки посадила. Все это время народ гулял, кушал "шашлык-машлык", особо  да и не особо) напившихся лично  не видела, вобщем все прошло чудесно. Домой приехали в начале 2-го ночи. Завтра постараюсь с работы притащить фотки.

----------


## samael2010

> А у вас есть свой отдел кадров? Может тоже "мертвые души" завелись???


да вроде нет отдела кадров, директор сама на работу принимает. "мертвые души" это отдельная тема,

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
День России прошел у нас невесело, на площади народу было мало, а кто и был те просто стояли. Даже дети и то не танцевали. Встретил звукача нашего на площади и спросил кто ведет дискотеку он сказал что никто включили тупо диск и все.
пьяных просто не было, а это как-то странно

----------


## Алла и Александр

А я сегодня уволила своего художественного руководителя. По ее собственному желанию. Настроение удручающее. Но по другому - просто нельзя уже было. Человек стал садиться на голову и в буквальном смысле наглеть.

----------


## Victorya

Не расстраивайтесь, бывает и такое. Но лучше уж расстаться, чем обречь себя на постоянную конфронтацию.

----------


## samael2010

А у нас отменили все занятия на время ремонта туалета, 2 года в дк был один туалет- общий, во втором сделали хороший ремонт и закрыли для всех кроме начальства. Второй открывать не стали решили отменить занятия теперь на работе просто сидим тупо по кабинетам:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А у нас поездка в Белоруссию отменилась, причём по очень смешной причине - нам передали автобус, и не успеваем поставить на учёт в ГАИ и получить новые номера.
Ладно, пойдём в отпуск. День России проводили на площади - в нашем ДК организовали отдел городских праздников, вот и отдувались. В Суздале провели праздник "Ивана Купалы", постараюсь фотки выложить.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Как обидно.. И никакого выхода нет?

----------


## Victorya

> В Суздале провели праздник "Ивана Купалы", постараюсь фотки выложить.


  Ничего себе!!! :eek: Ивана Купалы на месяц раньше? Ну вы, блин, даете!
А Новый год вы тоже осенью празднуете? :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А у нас отменили все занятия на время ремонта туалета, 2 года в дк был один туалет- общий, во втором сделали хороший ремонт и закрыли для всех кроме начальства. Второй открывать не стали решили отменить занятия теперь на работе просто сидим тупо по кабинетам:biggrin:


   Ну, в вашем "домике" действительно одни "комики"! :biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 А я тоже про Ивана Купала удивилась.. Он же в июле? Почему так рано?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Мы не занимаемся аутентичным фольклором, и не чётко датируем праздники. Смысл в том, что с Троицы начинается цикл весенне-летних обрядов, сейчас идёт Русальная неделя. В принципе, все обряды, игры, проводимые в это время похожи - гадание на венках, прыжки через костёр, кумование, умывание росой. Мы в своих датах привязаны к туристам, так как наш коллектив подрабатывает в Суздале в ГТК. Там праздник выставлен на сайте, тургруппы купили - мы проводим. В следующий раз будем проводить в ночь 4 июля. 
*Алла и Александр*,
 Нет, к сожалению от нас ничего не зависит. Я 2 дня ходила в трансе, потом успокоилась.

----------


## аленочкаа

Здравствуйте дорогие коллеги! Очень рада что нашла такой полезный форум, а особенно эту тему! Надеюсь быть кому нибудь полезной! Вылаживаю свое видео, делала на презентацию если кому нибудь будет интересно буду рада!:smile:
http://video.mail.ru/mail/alenamech/2

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*аленочкаа*,
 Здравствуй! Рада знакомству.:smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*аленочкаа*,
 Добро пожаловать в наш уютный кабинет!

----------


## аленочкаа

Дорогие друзья! Я работаю директором СДК в поселке, который уже через год затопит вода, строится Богучанская ГЭС. Через месяц будут проводы поселка, очень большое, и в то же время тяжелое мероприятие, пишу сценарий и теряюсь очень тяжело - в одно время праздник, и в то же время боль. Если поможете советом буду счастлива!

----------


## Мелодия

*аленочкаа*, приятно познакомиться!!!  :flower: 



> в поселке, который уже через год затопит вода


Не хочу показаться недоверчивой, но всё таки, Вы уверены, что целый поселок могут затопить??? :redface: :frown: :mad:

----------


## аленочкаа

И не один, в связи со строительством Богучанской ГЭС под зону затопления попадают около десяти поселков, стоящих на берегу Ангары!!! :frown:,

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Марин, какой замечательный праздник. Лет 10 назад мы тоже проводили его на берегу Маныча. Здорово было.. Но у нас все скромнее. А у вас настоящий русский праздник..

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Через месяц будут проводы поселка, очень большое, и в то же время тяжелое мероприятие, пишу сценарий и теряюсь очень тяжело - в одно время праздник, и в то же время боль. Если поможете советом буду счастлива!


А можешь объяснить в чем смысл этого мероприятия?

----------


## lesyanew

*аленочкаа*,
Привет! Вливайся! :smile::wink:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,

Какие хорошие фотографии!  :flower:  Мы тоже давно не проводили этот праздник, а раньше тоже с таким размахом. Шел обычно с утра до следующего утра.

----------


## Мелодия

Девочки, наконец-то мы опять вместе!!!
*Вишенка-Владимир*, фотографии обалденные!!! Представляю, как было здорово на празднике :rolleyes:!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Я вчера полдня заглядывала сюда, а никого не было. Ура!!!! Заработало наконец!!!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Да, праздник получился хороший, правда на следующий день одна из дам, работающих на телефоне с туристами, высказалась, что всё это сделать, организовать, отрепетировать, сценарий написать - выеденного яйца не стоит, дайте ей, так она за день всё соорудит. Вот и всё отношение к культуре.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
А я с семьёй уезжаю в отпуск на 2 недели. Счастливо вам всем оставаться, обживаться на новом месте. Буду скучать по общению с умными и приятными мне людьми :flower:

----------


## Мелодия

> Я вчера полдня заглядывала сюда


 :Aga:  Я тоже испугалась сначала, а потом внимательнее прочла сообщение Николая. *Вишенка-Владимир*, а может и сценарием поделишься  :Oj:  :rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## Tavina

> :frown: А где для меня *привет*??? :biggrin:


Привет, Золотой мой человечек!!!  :Vah: 
Приветствую всех и поздравляю с новосельем!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## lesyanew

Привет всем!!!
С переездом!

Завтра у нас будет митинг-рэквием, посвященный памяти и скорби. Скажите, а у вас проводят 22 июня. Просто, в некоторых регионах уже не делают ничего в этот день.

Сегодня наш вокальный ансамбль уехал на областной конкурс.  :Vah:  Жду теперь результат.

----------


## Мелодия

> жалею,что поздно натолкнулась на этот форум...


Не надо жалеть, надо радоваться!!! :wink:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*lesyanew*,
 У нас тоже проходит Митинг или просто возложение цветов к памятнику. Но это мероприятие всегда небольшого размера, так скажем. 
Удачи вашей вокальной группе.

----------


## Naira

[QUOTE=Мелодия]Не надо жалеть, надо радоваться!!![/QUOT
Радуюсь!:smile:так много полезного и интересного для себя я тут на форуме нашла :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
ой,чет не получилось:smile:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*lesyanew*,
Мы проводим митинг,возлагаем цветы,слово главе,слово ветеранам,все как положено.

----------


## Victorya

Привет, коллеги! наконец-то немного расслабилась после жуткого напряга (на основной работе подготовка и участие в крупнейшей Международной Ярмарке, работа на подворье, не успела приехать - два выпускных подряд), и между этими событиями сборы ребеныша в детский лагерь. Уф-ф-ф-ф! Все отработала, провела, собрала, отвезла!
  Теперь могу похвастаться!
Фотографии с нашего подворья на Ярмарке (подробнее о самой Ярмарке  - пост 3845 в темке "отчеты о проведенных праздниках"), а теме "Фото с праздников" я выложила наиболее интересные фотографии с Ярмарки!
  Это наши "цыганки" работают:

[IMG]http://*********ru/655432m.jpg[/IMG]

 А это кукольный балаганчик с Петрушкой и Городничим:

[IMG]http://*********ru/714827m.jpg[/IMG] 

 Если заинтересовались, можете сходить в темку "Фото с праздников"

----------


## orsia

Ой.. кажется, и я на 5 минут вырвалась... Провели мы День России и день города... 3 дня праздников. Приходили к 10, уходили в среднем в 2-3 утра... Но ничего, все прошло нормально. 12-го провели  6-ти часовой марафон у себя в парке практически без участия солистов основной нашей студии.. Выдержали ребята, молодцы. Я в это время была на второй по значимости площадке города. Приезжала к нам Чулпан Хаматова со своим другом, как она его представила "это мой друг, самый добрый в мире клоун и его театр "Королевский жираф".. Так вот этот самый друг разбил нам наш радиомикрофон "синхайзер" и выдернул спикон из стека... с корнями.. И на прощание повелел нам на всю площадь "Сосите ..."... Очень добрый дядя клоун оставил у нас самые что ни на есть "приятные" очучения и воспоминания о своем визите... Много косяков, конечно, было.. И карнавальное шествие прошло не так, как мы хотели, и на финальной песне тамбовского блока на главной площади  начался ливень (а исполняли ее наши).. Да вообще, ливень нам все 3 дня давал доработать ровно до финальной песни и на час вливал так, что звукорежиссеры, убиравшие аппаратуру, выжимались потом.. И колонки сушили.. из них вода просто лилась. Фотки принесу, покажу. Площадь в этом году красивая получилась - 30 кВт звука, свет, народ отрывался...

Вот.. Не успели отойти, нагрянул переезд (эт оно так всегда со съёмными квартирами), + сломали лифт, с 7-го все на 1-ый на руках(((. пока мебель расставили, вещи разложили.. Грядет день молодежи! В этом году хочу 2 поколения соединить, (знаю, что было, но мы уже года 4 не делали)... Правда, по словам еще не решилась ни на что..

Всем до связи, извиняйте, что так редко появляюсь...

----------


## samael2010

ура-ура наши парни взяли 1 место на областном конкурсе молодых рок-групп :Vah:  правда с призами в этом году было туговато

----------


## orsia

Народ, а кто что на день молодежи делает? Все-таки год молодежи... Свой основной сценарий выложила в теме "год молодежи", но хотелось бы и наработки других посмотреть....

----------


## samael2010

спасибо за поздравления, а насчет призов: прошлые 2 года за 1 место приз был 30т.р. а в этом подарки от мегафон разница весьма ощутимая

----------


## Naira

Сегодня была проверка с края,проверяли проведение мероприятий согласно поданым планам в отдел культуры(день борьбы с наркотиками).Ушли довольные,еще и брошюрку захватили, которые мы собираемся вечером на пляже раздать подросткам.Работая два года,это моя первая "нежданная" комиссия,волновалась ужасно:smile:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А на завтра проводим программу в студенческом лагере,у них как раз заезд и открытие смены.Даже если устроим концерт-придут только дети,все работают,от 12лет и старше,помогают родителям...сезон,как говорится.На детской площадке больше 40 детей не приходит.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Тепрь нас задолбают работой с дворовыми отрядами, хотелось бы посмотреть в глаза придурку, который решил, что работники культуры должны бегать по улицам и "собирать детей в отряд". Извините, но ДЕБИЛИЗМ (понимаю, что грубо, но все кипит внутри)


Таких дебилов везде хватает. У нас с Нового года Администрация решила "навести" порядок в культуре.Мы, оказывается "бездельники". Дошло до того, что во все ДК были направленны директора школ или заведующие детскими сада " проверить на местах" как мы работаем. В одном из наших ДК такая проверяющая заявила, что "если человек( хочу заметить - взрослый человек) не приходит по каким-то причинам на занятия кружка, то он должен написать директору ДК объяснительную по этому поводу. Ну не дибилизм?
Или - зам главы Администрации района по социальным вопросам и культуре, придя в городской Дом культуры для очередной проверки и посмотрев расписание работы кружков, с пафосом возмущается по поводу одного их руководителей:" Ну и что вы мне хотите сказать? Он что вырабатывает 40 часов в неделю?" И непонятно ей, что прежде чем провести занятия хора пенсионеров, ему нужно самому подготовиться. Найти репертуар. 
Весело жить нам всем. У нас что, такие руководители в культуре тупые и их не уважают совсем? Помню такие времена, когда всех директоров предприятий обязывали заниматься развитием культуры. В те "золотые" времена в нашем ДК было столько сделано - и костюмы, и муз.оборудование, и ставки нам совхоз выделил из своего фонда.Многие руководители сами участвовали в самодеятельности.
А сейчас? Остается только вспоминать.

----------


## Naira

Многие работников культуры считают низшими,нами организуют праздники,а со сцены подарок вручить и похвалить за работу- влом

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Naira*,
 Это точно. 2 года как в стране отмечается день культработника. Даже этот праздник мы сами себе организуем. И ни один представитель Администрации за эти 2 года не нашел времени, чтобы прийти и поздравить нас. Наша кураторша заявила в этом году:"Какой выходной? Чи ни праздник"  Вот и все уважение

----------


## Victorya

Не-е-е-т, у нас ни одного дня работника культуры без поздравления главы не было! Грамоты, дипломы, благодарственные письма... И концерт всегда стараются сделать не нашими силами, а приглашают кого-либо со стороны, потому что понимают: У НАС ПРАЗДНИК, и в свой праздник мы хотим расслабиться!

----------


## lesyanew

> у нас ни одного дня работника культуры без поздравления главы не было


У нас тоже всегда так. Поздравление Главы, награждения, затем театрализованный концерт или просто праздничный. А последние 2 года в этот день проводим финал Гранта Главы. После чего по желанию работников культуры праздничное застолье.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*lesyanew*,
 Да у нас тоже и награждение и поздравление от Главы. Но.. без официальных лиц. Зачем мы им? Для них - наш праздник - совсем и не праздник.

----------


## Мелодия

Девочки, а у нас больница для душевнобольных!!!  :Vah:  Директор взял на работу молодого человека худож.руководителем. У того ни образования, ни опыта работы:frown:. Осенью собирается принять нового зав.массовым, та же ситуация:mad:. Мы все "на дыбы" встали, а толку никакого. Против лома нет приёма. А ведь в октябре у нас большой праздник: 20 лет нашему Дому культуры...

----------


## Victorya

Ну, коллеги дорогие, дождались - теперь *палата № 6* у нас! В ближайшую субботу мы проводим нечто (праздник - не праздник, мероприятие - не мероприятие, в общем фигня какая-то), посвященная ЖИЗНЕННОМУ ПОДВИГУ дважды героя социалистического труда! Я валяюсь! С воссозданием атмосферы ТОГО времени! Дяденька родился в 1903 году, в 20-30 годах поднимал колхоз, в войну воевал, а после войны совершал трудовые подвиги, работая председателем колхоза... Построить на этом целое мероприятие... Тоска зеленая... :confused:

----------


## Naira

А у меня бухгалтер уволилась:frown: Взяли другую,и та сегодня отказалась работать,говорит не справлюсь, бюджет-это не моё.У меня бухгалтерия своя,не централизованная.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Naira*,
 Не завидую я тебе. 
А мы лишины этих переживаний. У нас бухгалтерия централизованная. Хорошо это или плохо - не знаю. Ну по крайней мере я свободна от бухгалтерских заморочек. Голова об этом не болит.

----------


## Naira

*Алла и Александр*,
конечно хорошо! Мне за ошибки бухгалтера приходится отвечать,как будто своей работы мало.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Куда все пропали! Никто не заглядывает на огонек..

----------


## orsia

мы готовим день любви, семьи и верности

----------


## Victorya

А я все ещё мучаю дважды Героя соцтруда - сегодня носила сценарий в администрацию на согласование, вроде все нормально, но просили добавить "картинок" из жизни героя тех лет... Девочки, не поверите. пишу, сама смеюсь. и все вокруг прикалываются! такой тематики у меня давно не было... Послезавтра отмучаемся, отпишусь.
  А в понедельник я со своим ансамблем еду к соседям на праздник Ивана Купала, новую программу готовим. А дальше Петр и Феврония. Но в этом году хоть не я готовлю, а то предыдущие два года этот праздник был на мне.
 Не пропадайте, не оставляйте наш кабинет без внимания!

----------


## Моняша

Наталья та такая талантища, просто не вериться что идёй у тебя нет!!! Я недавно делала молодёжный конкурсный проект (правда на сцене ДК) "Молодая семья 2009". Может ты уже делала, а может идея пригодиться. Или ещё молодёжную программу "Шанс на удачу", в этой программе, как и у тебя молодежь показывала свои наработки, которые мы довели до Шоу номера в лучших традициях и призовой фонд победившему 30 тысяч. Удачи!!!

----------


## Victorya

> Victorya, поделись сценарием, поооожалууйста!!!!! мыслей нету совсем


   Наталья, не может быть, чтобы у тебя совсем не было мыслей! пока могу только в двух словах рассказать, что мы делали, а конкретный сценарий у меня в компе на работе, а в Интернет я выхожу с домашнего... Так вот в прошлом году мы подводили на день любви семьи и верности итоги районного конкурса "Творческая семья соловьиного края", где у нас в финал вышли самые талантливые семьи (это ведь ещё и год семьи был). В прологе мы рассказали об истории Петра и Февронии, о том, что этот праздник альтернатива западному Дню Святого Валентина, а затем представили финалистов конкурса (это и были самые талантливые творческие семьи). В первом блоке рассказали о самом старшем поколении семей - бабушках-дедушках, затем они сами кто пел, кто представлял свои поделки...Потом мы рассказали о среднем поколении (мамах-папах), те тоже себя представляли своим творчеством, потом очередь дошла до детей...Через все мероприятие красной нитью походила мысль о сохранении и передаче семейных ценностей детям, внукам и конечно о любви друг к другу. В течении мероприятия постоянно упоминали факты из жития святых Петра и Февронии, а в конце прозвучал такой классный(на мой взгляд) стих, где каждому супругу предлагалось брать пример с Петра, а жене с Февронии.
 А чуть не забыла про символ праздника ромашку, её в конце праздника подарили всем участникам (симпатичную, вырезанную из бумаги)
  Если нужен конкретный текст, то могу завтра только после обеда выложить, когда с работы приду... С утра я ЧТУ ГЕРОЯ!

*Добавлено через 2 часа 10 минут*
А в позапрошлом году мы делали большую программу "Свадебный венок" именно на День любви, семьи и верности. Так называемый вечер-чествование семейных пар, начинали с самых "зеленых", те, что прожили в браке совсем чуть-чуть, потом переходили к тем, у которых достаточно большой опыт семейной жизни и в завершении чествовали тех, кто отпраздновал золотые и бриллиантовые юбилеи. А чтобы это не было похоже на обыкновенный День семьи, постоянно упоминали о Петре и Февронии. Да, кстати там же мы рассказывали душещипательные истории о женщинах, чьи  мужья и любимые ушли на войну и вернулись, а они, остались преданными своей любви, никогда больше не вышли замуж, тем самым сохранив своетлый образ своей любви.

----------


## orsia

*Victorya*, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, принеси с работы хотя бы прошлогодний сценарий!!! Мы в этом году так же собираем творческие семьи города. Терпит до вечера понедельника. ОЧЕНЬ прошу....

Идеи-то у меня все есть, а со словами туго...

----------


## Victorya

Наташ, ладненько, завтра притащу, если вдруг завтра затеряюсь на просторах сельской героической местности, то в понедельник в обед ТОЧНО! Не унывай, у тебя точно все получится!!!

----------


## orsia

*Моняша*, есть сценарий на подобную тематику в теме "день семьи и семейные праздники"+ У нас с молодыми семьями всегда сложно, редко соглашаются на меропприятие прийти

----------


## Naira

Мы тоже сейчас готовимся к 8 июня,но с семьями туговато,никто не соглашается принять участие,все на рынке торгуют,наши праздники им сто лет не нужны,сезон...вот думаем на пансионаты и санатории выходить,только как это будет выглядеть без подготовки семейных пар,ума не приложу...

----------


## Victorya

*orsia*, девчонки! прошлогодний сценарий выложила в теме "Календарные праздники" - "День Петра и Февронии", это не массовый праздник для открытой площадки, а мероприятие для зала. Всем удачи, свежих идей и ценных творческих находок!

----------


## Мелодия

УРАААААААААААААААА!!! Я В ОТПУСКЕ!!! Кто со мной???

----------


## maknata

> Кто со мной???


Я вот ещё Ивана Купала проведу, 2 дня на сборы и в Крым. У меня отпуск с 10-го, и именно 10-го в 6.30 утра я уже буду в Симферополе:biggrin:

----------


## orsia

:frown:эх... отпуск летом - это не про нас....:frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

А я свой уже отгуляла..Если это можно назвать отпуском, конечно. Только и того, что в Москву съездила на 3 дня. А так - практически каждый день на работе.

----------


## maknata

Вот почему и стараюсь с первого дня отпуска уехать куда нить подальше:biggrin: Научена горьким опытом, когда решила провести отпуск дома. В итоге месяц делала ремонт в родном ДК.

----------


## Мелодия

А мы в Челябинскую область к подруге моей едем. Наши бабушки и дедушки в городах живут, хорошо хоть подруга в поселок переехала, есть где летом надышаться свежего воздуха. Хотя откуда в Челябинске свежий воздух?! :frown:

----------


## Victorya

А я ещё не определилась: пойду или через 2 недели с 21 июля, либо вообще в сентябре. В августе у нас много ответственных мероприятий, мне нужно или до середины августа уже отгулять, или отправляться, когда уже все пройдет. А скорее всего возьму часть отпуска в конце июля, а другую в начале осени. Уезжать из дома в отпуске не планирую, плотно заняты все выходные под свадьбы, да и не особо хочется - живу практически на берегу реки:smile:

  Вполне обойдусь этим летом без:

[IMG]http://*********ru/715636m.jpg[/IMG]

  Потому что в двух шагах от дома:

[IMG]http://*********ru/720756m.jpg[/IMG]

  Приятного отдыха всем отпускникам! :flower:

----------


## Мелодия

*Victorya*, фотки обалденные и сама-красавица!!!  :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

Здравствуйте, КОЛЛЕГИ!!!

На форуме уже месяц, и только сейчас добралась до этого раздела. Аздесь так интересно!

----------


## Мелодия

*Рамоновна*, Ирина, приятно познакомиться! 



> Всем- удачи и приятного летнего отдыха!


Спасибо большущее!!! Не пропадайте осенью!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зарплата соответственная. И у всех ОЧЕНЬ разная. Возможности бюджетов различных муниципальных образований сильно друг от друга отличаются. Поэтому работники занимающие одни и те же должности в разных "сельских советах" получают весьма разнящуюся в деньгах зарплату.*

Вот именно по этой причине наш глава района /СЛАВА ему!/ подписал соглашение с главами сельских поселений о субвенции /передачи частичных полномочий/. До начала этого года сельские поселения перечисляли зарплату для клубников, когда могли, даже через полгода, да и то из фонда субсидий. А все мы получали зарплату вовремя и без задержек- районный бюджет выручал. А с начала этого года нашу зарплату в связи с кризисом и дефицитом сельских бюджетов полностью забрал район. Поэтому ни один СДК, ДК и библиотека у нас не закрылись, как в других районах и областях.

НО! Совсем недавно мы получили документ/не помню точное название/, который задает новые нормативы учреждений культуры РФ согласно ГОСТам, ЮНЕСКО, и пр., и пр. Вы бы только видели эти требования! :Jopa:  Оговорено все: и количество кресел в зале на 1 кв.м., и количество компьютеров, и децибелы звука, и количество каналов в микшере, и сигнализация, и наличие цветного телевизора,и бешеный пакет документации!!!... Мы посидели, почитали, и получилось, что мало-мальски потянет эти нормативы только РДК и мой ДК. ВСЁ! Остальные, как не соответствующие, наверное, подлежат закрытию. На областном семинаре прозвучало, что этот документ запустили по всей стране, как методическую рекомендацию. Мол, можно кое-что на месте урезать согласно местным условиям. Но урезать-то придется раз в десять! Ведь есть в районе клубы, в которых нет даже комплекта аппаратуры, не говорю уже про интернет.

*Куда катимся???*

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
ансамбль КАПЕЛЬКИ/правда, еще без новых костюмов/
[IMG]http://*********ru/710320m.jpg[/IMG]

Вокальный ансамбль АПРЕЛЬ
[IMG]http://*********ru/701104m.jpg[/IMG]

Трио АМБИЦИЯ/отросток АПРЕЛЯ/
[IMG]http://*********ru/694960m.jpg[/IMG]

хореографический ансамбль ПОЛЯНКА
[IMG]http://*********ru/683696m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/684720m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/678576m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ира, а у тебя нет этого документа? Нельзя ли его скинуть ? Хотела бы я на него взглянуть.

----------


## Victorya

> *Рамоновна*,
>  Ира, а у тебя нет этого документа? Нельзя ли его скинуть ? Хотела бы я на него взглянуть.


   Ага...Хотя бы его точное название... :Tu: 

Девочки! вчера я со своим ансамблем выезжала в соседний район на международный (вследствие присутствия коллективов из Украины и Белоруссии) праздник "Ночь на Ивана Купала", мало того что выступили весьма удачно, так ещё и в основной (не региональный) выпуск новостей канала "Россия" попали. Как говорится "на утро они проснулись знаменитыми", сегодня все целый день звонят делятся впечатлениями от просмотра. Сама-то с утра была на работе, не видела, в обед тоже не успела, а 17-часовых новостях сюжет вполовину сократили и нас там уже не было. пришлось искать через интернет, нашла, посмотрела, классный репортаж. Если кто-то не был на празднике, подумает, что просто высший пилотаж. А изнутри столько косяков, что нас бы за такую работу пришибли!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*,
 А нам ссылочку на репортаж? Мы тоже хотим посмотреть

----------


## Victorya

Набрала в поисковике канал Россия, зашла на их основной сайт, там есть вкладочка ВИДЕО, внизу кнопочки "сегодня", "за неделю", и ещё какие-то. Так вот жмете "за неделю" и ищете репортаж "Праздник Ивана Купала" за 07.07.09 (вчера он был где-то странице на 8-9) А выставлять ссылку я не умею, сейчас попробую поучиться!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*,
http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=22962...b_sort=1&cid=1

----------


## Victorya

> *Victorya*,
>  Глупости говоришь..:rolleyes:Только мне так и не удалось посмотреть. :frown: Скорость маленькая. Все дергается. А жаль. Очень хотелось


 У нас тоже скорость невысокая :confused: (512), тоже с тормозами, но посмотрели, и ещё и срезки с видео сделали. Качество правда ужасное. :Tu: 
 А послезавтра мы на очередной праздник уезжаем в Брянскую область, на "Севскую частушку"

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Тем, кто не увидел репортаж несколько фоток:

будущие невесты завязывают ленточки на березке:

[IMG]http://*********ru/667361m.jpg[/IMG]

Мужчинки из украинского ансамбля:

[IMG]http://*********ru/671457m.jpg[/IMG]

А это наш ансамбль:

[IMG]http://*********ru/658145m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем привет!
А мы провели у себя в хозяйстве праздник Урожая. Не так как планировали, но то же в общем неплохо. Завтра работаем в соседнем поселке.

*Victorya*,
 Как съездили на Севскую частушку?

----------


## Victorya

> Victorya,
> Как съездили на Севскую частушку?


 Отлично! Такой безупречной организации праздника давно не встречали! Эмоций море, причем все положительные. Фотоотчет здесь:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=44364&page=262 пост 3925

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

КУльтработники! АУ!!!
Захожу в кабинет, а тут пусто, пыльно и не души. Где вы, роднулечки?
Я отдохнула, съездилас семьёй в Турцию. Теперь пахать.Нашему ДК добавили ставок и сделали у нас отдел творческих программ. Теперь все городские праздники - наши. Готовимся День города 5.09, Богатырские забавы 6.09 и никто не отменял 1 сентября.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Victorya*,
 На фото увидела, что вы из Курской области. Мы с коллективом собираемся в Курск на фестиваль "Самоцветы". Вы не можете про него рассказать, а то с Курским УК мне общаться тяжело, как не позвоню - говорят идёт совещание, звоните позже.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Ой, наконец-то родные лица появились!
Я тоже захожу каждый день а тут тишина. Но мы же сами в этом и виноваты. Все заходим и молчим. Нужно исправлять положение. :smile:
А мы провели несколько праздников Урожая. В 3 хозяйствах. Везде прошло по разному, но везде весело, шумно. Люди остались довольны.Особенно там, где не избалованны подобными праздниками. 
Сейчас готовлю праздник Нептуна, а потом за 1 сентября возьмусь.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Аллочка, привет!
Как же ты права! И я заходила, но смотрю, никого нет, почитаю другие темы и ухожу. Конечно, виноваты, будем исправляться. У нас тишина и покой. В ДК пустота, разгребаемся с документами. Я случайно выяснила, что мы неправильно индексируем приказы, и поэтому все сроки и правила хранения документации нарушаются. Сейчас пытаемся исправить.

----------


## lesyanew

Привет культработникам!
Вот и закончился отпуск. Принимаюсь за работу. Наш композитор съездил на конкурс в Омск - "V открытый Сибирский конкурс композиторов-песенников", где взял диплом I степени! 



> Готовимся День города 5.09


А у нас День района - 4.09. Но помимо этого ряд выездных концертов (в предверии юбилея), областной пленэр, марафон, праздник улицы, День шахтера, День Флага, областной фестиваль национальных культур, в общем, работы хватает.

----------


## lesyanew

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Вы уже написали сценарий Дня города? Сегодня мы собирались продумывали пролог всего праздника, перед торжественной официальной частью. Уже голова пухнет, чего-то необычного в голову не приходит. Решили оттолкнуться от того, что район это прежде всего села, деревни, входящие в него, его жители. Будем делать хореографическую зарисовку с представителями из этих сел. Сначала делают они "карусель" - шест и отходящие от него полотна с надписями (названия территорий), затем должна откуда-то спуститься карта района, торжественная песня, запуск шаров. Пока все на уровне бреда, еще не додумали. Вобщем заморочка.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А наш композитор прошёл в финал конкурса А.Петрова В Ленинграде. Ждём осени, когда он поедет на финал, надеемся всё будет хорошо.
*Алла и Александр*,
 У нас было только 2 папки - ОД и ЛС, а оказывается нужно 4  - ещё кадры и АХЧ, со сроком хранения 5 лет. Если скинешь ГОСТы - буду благодарна.
*lesyanew*,
 Сценарий муж рожает в муках. Сначала - проход колонн районов города, с выступлением на 5 мин. перед главной площадкой, затем работает главная сцена (тема - год молодёжи, поэтому исполнители и коллективы только молодые), параллельно на другой площади - концерт детских коллективов, вечером - рок-фестиваль.

----------


## Ингуша

Ребята,очень нужна ваша помощь!Сижу в инете уже двое суток и ничего подходящего найти не могу.Дело в том,что солиста нашего РДК (по совместительству моего мужа)отправляют на фестиваль "Таврійські перегони".Нужно исполнить две песни:быструю и медленную на украинском языке.Вот и прошу вашей помощи в выборе песен.Медленную хочется добрую ,душевную.....(любим Павла Зиброва ,например),а быструю что то в стиле "Перепилочки" Пискаревой,или ремикса "Ой чий то кінь стоїть".Огромное спасибо всем ,кто найдет время и желание принять в "нашей судьбе" участие!!!Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь,коллеги ,так как времени совсем мало.Конкурс 23 августа.
Выставляю несколько песен в исполнении мужа,что бы вы имели представление о его вокале.Запись правда,не профессиональная,но ,что имеем......Вылаживать на форуме не знаю как....да и можно ли.....Поэтому заливаю на обменник,там бесплатно ,только 
нажать "скачать без голд аккаунта".Еще раз всем огромное спасибо!!!


http://letitbit.net/download/0979.e0..._____.mp3.html


http://letitbit.net/download/9551.9c..._____.mp3.html

http://letitbit.net/download/7467.7e..._____.mp3.html

http://letitbit.net/download/3322.c3..._____.mp3.html

----------


## Рамоновна

Уважаемые коллеги! Совершаю первую попытку выставления музыки.

Вокальный ансамбль "АПРЕЛЬ", дети 16-17 лет, занимаются в ДК и параллельно вокалом в ДШИ 9 лет.

[url=http://webfile.ru/3830955]Скачать 01 аллилуя любви.mp3 с

Скажите, получилось?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Сама поняла, что не получилось , буду пытаться еще раз

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
http://letitbit.net/download/9252.91..._____.mp3.html

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!! Для скачивания файла нажмите БЕСПЛАТНО.

----------


## Victorya

Наконец-то, все снова собрались! После переобустройства форума, честно говоря даже не сразу нашла нашу темку! :smile:
 Догуливаю самые последние дни отпуска, с понедельника на работу... В этом году, как ни странно, никто не донимал во время отдыха. Всех творческих работников отправили в отпуск одновременно, чтобы после отдыха взяться за работу!!! В начале октября выборы главы района, в связи с этим осень намечается БОЛЕЕ ЧЕМ 
жаркая!!! Выдвижение кандидатов уже закончено, всего 8 человек, из них два гораздо сильнее ныне действующего главы... В общем, поживем увидим!
 22 августа в Курске масштабные празднования 75-летия Губернии, с парадом территорий и выступлениями во время прохода по площади, знаю, что сценарий уже готов, осталась неделя усиленных репетиций, и вперед!




> Victorya,
> На фото увидела, что вы из Курской области. Мы с коллективом собираемся в Курск на фестиваль "Самоцветы". Вы не можете про него рассказать, а то с Курским УК мне общаться тяжело, как не позвоню - говорят идёт совещание, звоните позже.


 В связи с моим отсутствием на работе ПОКА ничего прояснить не могу, но думаю, что уже в понедельник (выйду на работу), и обязательно прозвоню ситуацию. Кстати, интересуемся вашим конкурсом "На Муромской дорожке", присматриваемся...:biggrin:

  Коллеги, а я уже и соскучиться без нашего общения успела! Всем привет, успехов и процветания!

----------


## Алла и Александр

А у меня новость :smile: Я студентка заочного отделения колледжа культуры. Специальность - режиссер театральных представлений.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Когда-то обещала показать видео. Вот.. Наш танцевальный коллектив "Гранат"

----------


## Victorya

> Наш танцевальный коллектив "Гранат"


Симпатичный коллективчик, веселые девчонки, а много ли ещё коллективов в ДК?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*,
 3 группы танцевального, Вокальная группа детская. Сольное исполнительство. Ансамбль струнных инструментов. Агитбригада. Кружок ведущих. Литературно-музыкальная гостиная. Ну и еще несколько кружков. Спортивные секции. Видеостудия.Классы музыкальной школы. 
Вот такие вот у нас кружки и коллективы. Если учесть, что нас всего 2 человека... то вроде бы и нормально..Конечно, в музыкалке и спортзале у нас работают другие педагоги и тренеры.))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Наконец-то кабинет заполняется работниками! :smile: C возвращением! Заждались давно уж...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
*Victorya*,
*Ингуша*,
 Большое спасибо за поздравления!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Victorya

> 3 группы танцевального, Вокальная группа детская. Сольное исполнительство. Ансамбль струнных инструментов. Агитбригада. Кружок ведущих. Литературно-музыкальная гостиная. Ну и еще несколько кружков. Спортивные секции. Видеостудия.Классы музыкальной школы.
> Вот такие вот у нас кружки и коллективы. Если учесть, что нас всего 2 человека... то вроде бы и нормально..


Ничего себе НОРМАЛЬНО!!! :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  Да это шикарно для двух-то человек!!! (даже  учетом тех тренеров и педагогов. которые к вам приходят)!
У нас основных работников не заставишь кружок вести, все пальцы веером, я НЕ ДОЛЖЕН!!! (ха! честно говоря я тоже так думаю, но это только потому что штат нашего МУК насчитывает около 50 человек, без нас хватает и руководителей кружков (у которых кстати нет кружков) и заведующих объектами досуговой работы, а в последнем варианте штатного расписания я высмотрела две должности от названия которых упала ПАЦТОЛ - внимание! ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННЫЙ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ академического пения и ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННЫЙ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ народного пения!!!) Хотя в наш век "делай что хочу", может и есть такое словоблудство, но мне работнику с  16-летним стажем работы и высшим специальным образованием видать уже многого не понять в этой жизни! :Vah: 
 Люди, или я не права и у вас тоже есть такая абракадабра?!!!  :Oj: Поделитесь ещё новомодными (читай отсутствующими в общероссийском классификаторе должностей и профессий) названиями для сватов и кумовьев! :biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*,
 Вика, я вам завидую - такой штат..Нам хотя бы 5 часть от него.. Если честно - уже просто нет сил так работать.. А кружки у нас должен вести каждый работник в колличестве 4 шт.Кроме директора МУК, т.е.меня. Но я все равно занимаюсь с ведущими,  Видеостудия. Пишу сценарии и провожу мероприятия. А как иначе? Пальцы веером тут не выставишь. Да и ДК этот до боли родной - принимали его 26 лет назад.Новеньким, пахнущем краской.:smile:За кружки, естественно нам не доплачивают. И штатку расширить нет возможности из-за скудного бюджета. У нас ДК содержится за счет местного бюджета сельского поселения.

----------


## overload

А меня взяли в Детскую школу искусств. Лаборантом...
Это - документально. А вообще - там и аппаратура, и компьютеры, и видео делать надо, иногда фонограмму слепить для спектакля.
И вот пошёл я туда на 2 000 рублей. Всё это делать.
А куда деваться? Сидят тёти там, трудно им понять, чем MPG отличается от MP3...
А детям заниматься нужно.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*overload*,
 ИГОРЬ!!!! Привет, дорогой!!! Рада тебя видеть!!!!

----------


## overload

А я никуда и не уходил.
Считайте, в отпуске был.
В попеременно полуоплачиваемом.

----------


## Монечка

Привет дорогие друзья! Давайте принимайте и меня в свой форум! Смотрю я, странички увеличиваются. Вот и пролетело лето, закончились наши отпуска и началась головная боль. В первый день работы уже загрузили написать к 30 августа сценарий освобождения района от немецко-фашистских захватчиков. Может у кого-то есть что нибуть, поделитесь. БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
если кому надо могу дать свой прошлогодний.

----------


## Мелодия

> в отпуске был.
> В попеременно полуоплачиваемом.


 Ого, лихо загнул! Это как? 
*Монечка*, извини, ничего подобного нет, фашисты не дошли до нас. И слава Богу..

----------


## Victorya

> В первый день работы уже загрузили написать к 30 августа сценарий освобождения района от немецко-фашистских захватчиков. Может у кого-то есть что нибуть, поделитесь.


 У нас тоже полномасштабных (в смысле районных мероприятий такого плана не бывает, потому что освобождали наши территории медленно, но верно). Есть сценарии освобождения конкретного села, но, к сожалению в виде уже отпечатанного текста, в компьютерах наверно ни у кого нет...

----------


## Монечка

Девочки спасибо, что ответили! Ничего страшного, к утру (как всегда раненые)что нибудь родим. :смиле:
*Алла и Александр* поздравляю с поступлением в колледж! Я тоже поступила в Ростовский институт, но бо этом позже. Всем удачи!!! :006:

----------


## overload

> Ого, лихо загнул! Это как?


Это когда попеременно в отпуске, попеременно в этот момент пашешь.
А платят тебе попеременно-по отпускному.
То есть - не платят ваще.
Типо так.

----------


## Алла и Александр

РЕБЯТЫ!!!!!!!!!! У МЕНЯ ВНУК РОДИЛСЯ!!!!
3300 рост 52 см

----------


## Victorya

Ну вы даете!!! 
У вас такие С О Б Ы Т И Я, а вы приказы рисуете!
Поздравляю от всей души!!! :flower:  
Здоровья крепчайшего ВНУКУ, его родителям и, конечно, бабушкам-дедушкам!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Аллочка, поздравляю! Это так здорово, малыш в доме - это всегда счастье. Здоровья, удачи, пусть малышок спит по ночам, мамку не очень тревожит (для меня это больной вопрос, мои не спали до3-х лет), бабушке с дедушкой даже не знаю, что пожелать - всё для счастья есть, главное - всё сохранить. И УРА-УРА-УРА!!!

----------


## Victorya

Коллеги, добрый вечер! Сегодня выезжали в Губернию на празднование 75-летия со дня основания Курской области (и попутно 66-летия освобождения от немецко-фашистских захватчиков).
  Впечатления ужаснейшие: погода, до сегодняшнего дня не готовившая никаких сюрпризов, сегодня оторвалась по полной программе: проливной непрекращающийся дождь, порывистый ветер, гоняющий по площади легкие алюминиевые палатки (с сувенирами), холодно по-осеннему, в результате - замерзшие и промокшие дети, намокшие костюмы и плачевный реквизит, полное отсутствие зрителей на улице, за исключением трибуны с представителями власти (которые тоже вряд ли получали удовольствие от "прелестей" природы)... В общем - бр-р-р-р!!! 
  Самое обидное, что всему предшествовало несколько дней изнуряющих репетиций с массой людей - культработниками, студентами, детьми - участниками творческих коллективов, выдающимися людьми района, спортсменами, ветеранами войны и т.п. и все - "коту под хвост"... Грустно... Два с половиной часа обратной дороги домой, и под одеяло! Еле согрелась, часа полтора проспала без задних ног... К вечеру стала перезваниваться с участниками вышеописанных событий, все еле согрелись, зачихали, а впереди ещё куча работы!

----------


## overload

> РЕБЯТЫ!!!!!!!!!! У МЕНЯ ВНУК РОДИЛСЯ!!!!
> 3300 рост 52 см


Уррррррраааааааааааааааааа!!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Здорово!!! Поздравляю!!!
А у моего друга тоже неделю назад родился сынишка-Мишка. Абалденный такой карапуз.
Значит, жизнь продолжается, коли дети рождаются!

----------


## orsia

Эх, все в отпусках побывали... А мне до моего еще месяца 2 .... Есть у кого-нибудь интересное что-то для молодежи на День знаний? А то после Дня Флага голова уже отказывается варить... Мы по прежнему минимуму - 12 мероприятий в неделю... А на этой неделе еще и "дворики" - зеленые площадки города прибавлялись.... Да и перед 1 -ым еще куча "вводных"... Когда что делать????((((

*Алла и Александр*, искренние поздравления вам и вашим детям! Пусть растет здоровым!!!

----------


## триумфатор

Всем, здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста согласовывается ли в ваших учреждениях расписание работы кружков с Роспотребнадзором. Каковы требованиия?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*триумфатор*,
 Нет, не согласовывается, а зачем? И что именно нужно согласовывать?

----------


## Рамоновна

Ура! Одной контролирующей организацией стало больше!



> Подскажите пожалуйста согласовывается ли в ваших учреждениях расписание работы кружков с Роспотребнадзором.


До нас такое еще не дошло. Но наслышана про работу в школах ОБРНАДЗОРА. Если у них задачи схожие- держитесь все!

Интересно, а есть ли у них определенные инструкции прилагательно к культуре? Или, традиционно, в культуре и так все разбираются?

----------


## Cherry

Девочки и мальчике, скажите пожалуйста. а выносится ли хлеб соль гостям на митинге? Для меня это как - то дико. Возможно существует такая форма митинга? Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## триумфатор

Конкретно для учреждений культуры таких требований нет, но с данной проблемой я столкнулась, когда представители Роспотребнадзора подписывали акт готовности к работе в ОЗП 2009-2010 года. Они основывались на требования к учреждениям дополнительного образования. То есть необходимо соблюдать время занятий, учитывая возраст, а так же длительность занятия.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ой, ребята! Пожелайте нам удачи. Завтра день города, на нас открытие - 20 мин, и в каждом номере на сцене не менее 50 чел, на нас озвучка всего дня, рок-фестиваль, программа для детей на 1,5 час и наши коллективы работают по городу на площадках. Я боюсь! И моя 5-летняя дочь 1 раз выходит на сцену читать рэп, и муж режиссёр всего этого. Скорей бы понедельник

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Маришка, удачи вам! И не бойся ничего - все будет хорошо. Мы с вами. Хоть и мысленно.

----------


## Мелодия

*Вишенка-Владимир*, ну, как прошло мероприятие???  :flower:

----------


## ajnbybz

Вишенка-Владимир как мероприятие! Спасибо за внимание ко мне ощень нужна это штучка. 
Мелодия-а как выживаете если денег не брать. Ведь везде нужны деньги костюмы, диски, свет и т.д.

----------


## Arnav

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые культработники! Давно не заходил в этот кабинет - разбирался со своим отношением и к культуре и к тому. чем приходиться заниматься уже много лет. Времена в культуре наступили не очень легкие, их никогда и не было, но то, что происходит сейчас просто больно и обидно - серьезно. У нас происходит значительное сокращение рабочих мест. Эта мера называется антикризисной программой. Господа видимо решили выходить из кризиса за счет и без того нищих бюджетников. Борьба со всем этим и привела к тому. что пришлось оставить место работы. на котором проработал более 15 лет. Ну не мог я объяснить почему не могу расстаться с тем или иным руководителем или сотрудником. Денег мы и так давно ни на что не просим. потому что нет ничего глупее бесполезной просьбы. На все зарабатывали сами. Аппаратура. текущий ремонт, различные расходы. которые возникают в процессе подготовки и проведения мероприятий. А теперь мы еще и должны подсократиться и урезать заработные платы. Меня бы в любом случае не сократили. но ...все равно ушел. Ушел в очень маленький по сравнению с моим бывшим местом работы Дом культуры. Концертный зал не такой шикарный. аппаратуры - практически ноль, но не впервой - заработал там - заработаю и здесь.Признаюсь честно - что это далеко не единственный источник дохода. но каждый мой день должен начинаться в Доме культуры. Добираться далековато, но зато есть над чем поработать и над чем подумать. Всем успехов в работе! Рад был побывать снова в этом кабинете.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Всем успехов в работе! Рад был побывать снова в этом кабинете.


И я рада твоему возвращению, Влад, в родные пенаты.

----------


## Мелодия

*Arnav*,  :Vishenka 04:  УРА-А-А-А-А-А-А-А!!!! Основоположник темы снова с нами!!!!  :Kez 09:  



> очень маленький по сравнению с моим бывшим местом работы Дом культуры


 Директором, надеюсь?



> У нас происходит значительное сокращение рабочих мест.


А в нашем АО говорят, что такое массовое сокращение только в Югре :eek: . У нас сократили только ставки, людей НЕ сократили, урезав зарплату.




> Мелодия-а как выживаете если денег не брать. Ведь везде нужны деньги костюмы, диски, свет и т.д.


А мы оттуда на костюмы и берём (родительские взносы). А на диски, свет, кроны и т.д. деньги заложены в бюджете.

----------


## ajnbybz

А унас на всё только со спецсчёта, что заработаем то и "кушаем", а РДК у нас во какой на 450 мест.
[IMG]http://*********ru/834535m.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/833511m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодия

*ajnbybz*, красота то какая!!! А как Вас зовут, простите, а то без имени как-то ... не так... Меня Зимфира зовут.  :flower:  Вы - директор? Худрук?

----------


## ajnbybz

Меня зовут Елена, а обо мне можно подробно узнать на форуме "Кто Мы" стр.200#2999
этому дворцу ещё года нет потому он ещё такой красивый.

У нас тоже всех совместителей убрали, но только на летнее время. А вот с сельскими работниками вообще не очень хорошо поступили на 0,5 ставки оставили. и сокращение тоже грядёт.У меня разряд 14 но группа оплаты 2 и поэтому зарплата всего 10 т.

----------


## ajnbybz

А вот летний вариант нашего РДК
[IMG]http://*********ru/803598m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодия

*ajnbybz*, Елена, а летом то намного красивее!!!

----------


## ajnbybz

Да уж у нас здесь вечером ещё фонари красота!!! Все приходят фотографироваться, у нас тут санаторий на территории Кизнерского района очень хороший грязь лечебная, со всей России едут так вот они тоже только здесь и гуляют. Приезжайте полечиться и отдохнуть. :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Arnav

Не люблю обсуждать эту тему. но ежедневно приходиться. Прошли уже две волны сокращений, нас уже морально готовят к третьей. На многие Дома культуры оставляют где две, а где и одну ставку уборщицы. Представляете? огромные территории. которые придется мыть женщинам за....сами знаете какую заработную плату. В связи с переменой места работы скатился с 16 на 13-й разрад. Было бы страшно, если бы жил на одну зарплату. Сейчас пока есть силы и голова работает - удается еще поработать и на стороне. Но думать о том времени. когда буду еще одним пожилым нищим работником культуры - даже думать не хочется. Действительно, сейчас ощущаю себя родителем у которого просто отобрали ребенка. Сейчас кто-то другой там хозяйничает, работает на том. что я покупал, доставал, выбивал, выпрашивал. Правда сечас много мыслей занимает уже новое место работы - походил уже, посмотрел, где что отваливается, где покрасить. что купить. Я хоть человек и творческого склада ума, но люблю чтобы место работы было красивым и было приятно пригласить туда людей. снова придется воевать, но видимо это тоже работа.

----------


## Мелодия

*Arnav*, видимо у Вас очень трудный период, даже аватарка не такая веселая, как раньше... :frown:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> итого- 6750. Это- оклад


Неплохо!!!

----------


## Arnav

> у Вас очень трудный период


Трудный период позади. Теперь когда у меня работы воз и маленькая тележка - просто некогда думать как мне трудно. Нам ведь хлеба не надо - работу подавай. А аватарку просто некогда поменять. 



> Неплохо!!!


Если рядышком положить квитанции за коммунальные платежи, телефон и прочие блага цивилизации, исключая одежду и еду - может быть. 
Уважаемые культработники! Мы являемся скорее всего представителями исчезающей профессии. Я не пессимист, просто сейчас приходиться (уже молча) наблюдать за плановым и безжалостным истреблением тех, кто по идее должен дарить людям праздник. Здания Домов культуры многими чиновниками рассматриваются уже как превосходные площади для торговых и развлекательных центров. И естественно, что они сразу же просчитывают и свою личную выгоду. Сейчас, несмотря на то, что работаю на новом месте работы - все равно разрабатываю и тот вариант, когда придется пускаться в самостоятельное плавание.

----------


## Victorya

Очень грустно читать последние посты в теме ...:frown: 
Больно и горько, что люди, которые призваны нести людям улыбки и хорошее настроение, сами пребывают так скажем не лучшем расположении духа. У нас переход на НСОТ планируется только с Нового года, и пока полная тишина. А тут ещё выборы главы района с перспективой смены районного руководства, в общем, что ждет нас впереди абсолютно неясно, и от этого как-то очень неуютно на душе.
  Пока зарплаты работников культуры вполне достойные для нашей местности, что будет дальше -  :Tu: .

----------


## ajnbybz

Ребята не надо унывать всё будет хорошо. Ведь мы с вами лекари, души людей лечим, а если у нас такое настроение то какое лекарство мы дадим нашим подопечным т.е. "больным" ВЕСЕЛЕЙ НАРОД НЕ ВСЁ ПОТЕРЯНО!!! :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Мелодия

После всего прочитанного заходить сюда совсем не хочется! И так тяжело, а вместо отдушины...  :Tu:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Что-то мы и правда - все о грустном, да о грустном. Вот мы начали подготовку к празднику самых молодых людей поселка.:smile: А еще у нас в октябре смотр самодеятельности. 65 летию победы посвящается. А у вас смотры проводятся? И как они проходят?

----------


## Мелодия

А мы сами сделаем фестиваль военной песни (или песен военного времени, еще не решили). Еще начало творческого сезона, а директор уже предупредил, что надо! Сейчас положение разработаем, потом на подпись Главе. Как раз к началу января. А дальше дело техники :wink:

----------


## orsia

А мы сегодня сдали план мероприятий, посвященных 65-летию Победы на 2010 год. Получилось 13, но на самом деле больше будет, тк в один день (мы давали только общее название дня) до 11 мероприятий будет

----------


## Мелодия

> план мероприятий, посвященных 65-летию Победы на 2010 год


Огласите весь список, пжалста... :biggrin: Наташ, если можно, напиши, пожалуйста, чего проводить будете, может и мы что-нибудь подобное проведем. :rolleyes:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*orsia*,
 Наташ, я тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе.

----------


## Рамоновна

А у нас в области смотр уже прошел, зональные были  в феврале-марте. Мы делали программу "Гастроли длиной в войну". Жюри потом долго восторгалось нашей идеей. Если хотите- выложу сценарий. Но он- не для конкурсного использования- авторские права защищены.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Хотим. :smile: Ира, выложи, пожалуйста.

----------


## вокся

Сами мы не местные...))) Я работаю в образовании, но волею судеб и нужд... Третий месяц работаю по совместительству на 0,5 ставки в ДК(бешанные деньги. скажу  я вам...:eek:)...
Так что, практически ваша))) В конце сентября у нас Юбилей района. Мне поручили организовать Детскую площадку...Сложно для меня (я всегда работала с детьми от 14 до 22)... Но, поди ж, справлюсь?)))

----------


## ajnbybz

Ну если справились с 14 и 22 то и с малышами не проблема, я так думаю.  :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Аллочка, Зимфира*
Большое спасибо за вашу поддержку! :flower: 
Праздник получился замечательный, но так вымотались, что неделю морально отходили. Фото постараюсь выложить позже. Сначала было шествие колонн районов города - у каждого района своя фишка: один район, отпраздновавший в этом году 50-летие имел в колонне "Победу", вокруг неё девушек, одетых в стиле 50-х, в другом районе выехал бронетранспортёр, украшенный детскими рисунками. Затем было открытие, всё прошло на ура!! Приехавшая делегация из городов-партнёров (США,Китай, Англия,Франция, Германия и т.д.) были в шоке. Особенно американец. Потом он говорил, что они считают, у нас жутчайший кризис, все голодные , раздетые и несчастные - а тут столько весёлых людей, молодёжи (всё акцентировалось на годе молодёжи), и в Америке он ничего подобного не видел. Не сомневаюсь, что в Диснейленде круче, но у нас-то небольшой городок, так что повод для гордости есть. И что меня порадовало - я бывала на днях городов в Европе - Испании, Германии, Англии и всегда чуствовала существенное отличие "их" праздников от "наших". В этом году по настроению нам удалось приблизиться. Центральная улица была пешеходной, каждые 20 метров концертные площадки - одна с детскими программами, эстрадная, рокерская, и т.д. народ гулял, радовался и даже глава сказал, что это лучший праздник за последние 10 лет.
Вот, похвалилась :Oj: 
Сейчас думаем, ехать всё-таки в Курск на фестиваль или нет. Инфы о фестивале очень мало, что там - не знаем, в общем как-то всё неуверенно. Понятно, что они заняты - привоз Курской Коренной, но в общем никогда так мало знания о фестивале, в котором собрались участвовать не было. Вот сомнения и гложут.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*Мелодия*,
 У нас стоимость кружков доходит до 600 руб, в других ДК - до 900, и с этими деньгами с трудом выживаем. В буджете у нас зарплата и часть коммуналки, а нам постянно нужны ремонты, замены окон, дверей. Если не будет родительской платы - превратимся в сарай.
При переходе на новую систему в каждом МУКе сократили10% работников, но больше,  вот уже почти год не трогают.
*Arnav*,
Очень рада Вас видеть, очень не хватало Вашего опыта и знаний. 
Наташа предложила создать тему с названиями - интересно я думаю будет всем, а я хотела бы предложить создать тему, где мы могли бы выставлять нормативные документы, т.к. ссылки не всегла срабатывают.
И про документы. Я помню, у нас был разговор, что руководители кружков за зарплату должны вести несколько кружков - а на основании чего? У кого-нибудь есть документ, подтверждающий это?

----------


## Мелодия

> У нас стоимость кружков доходит до 600 руб, в других ДК - до 900,


А в вашем городе много учреждений культуры? Конкуренция большая? У нас все серьезно: Культурно-досуговый центр (вот уж точно "центр": даже находится в центре), Детская музыкальная школа (тоже в центре), Дом детского творчетства (не в центре, но очень сильная органзация) и наш маленький Дом(ик:biggrin:) культуры (почти в лесу, блин:mad:). Кроме этого во всех школах (их три) есть педагоги-вокалисты (мои личные конкуренты). Как в таких условиях повышать оплату??? За 200 и то не хотят. А мы эти деньги только на костюмы собираем. Я же молчу о том, что ежемесячно за и-нет плачУ 800 рэ. Зарплату получаем хотя бы вовремя...



> У кого-нибудь есть документ, подтверждающий это?


У меня вроде бы в должностных инструкциях прописано о коллективах, а у руководителей кружков - не знаю. Спрошу у нашего спецА по кадрам :wink:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*вокся*, Ксюша, присоединяйся к нам!!!  :flower:

----------


## Arnav

> После всего прочитанного заходить сюда совсем не хочется! И так тяжело, а вместо отдушины...


Извините, что невольно тоску навел...Все нормально и у меня, и у вас надеюсь тоже. Мой дом - там где я. Сейчас он другой, но все же я теперь в нем живу и делаю уже все по своему. Уже к следующему году я намерен повышать категорию учреждения за счет некоторых инноваций и выставить его на смотр-конкурс. Так что депрессняк в прошлом - работы по самые уши. Хотя и неприятные моменты бывают, вот в понедельник собрание и ничего приятного коллективу я сказать не смогу. Когда вижу людей равнодушных и пребывающих в состоянии творческой летаргии - завожусь и усё....Капец котенку! )))




> А мы сами сделаем фестиваль военной песни (или песен военного времени, еще не решили).


Очень выигрышное мероприятие. Провожу его уже восьмой год - и всегда много желающих принять в нем участие. и, кстати, именно на этих фестивалях высматриваю исполнителей, которых потом приглашаю на концерты, посвященные Дню защитника Отечества и Дню Победы. Встречаются очень интересные исполнители.
*orsia*,
 Вы просто молодец! Много интересных идей почерпнул даже из названий ваших программ. В инете , честно говоря, редко нахожу стоящий материал. либо все это уже использовано не по разу, либо просто не оригинально и неинтересно. Насчет подумать вместе - здорово. Только , чтобы было удобнее и понятнее для всех - может быть взять одну идею и каждому развить ее по своему, а потом уже вместе скомпилировать все это в единое целое , может быть  посредством скайп-конференции.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Честно говоря, не припоминаю. чтобы мог такое сказать..В смысле, то что на одну ставку нужно вести несколько кружков. Может быть я не точно выразился или вы не так поняли. Опишите подробнее ситуацию.
 Я и сам рад своему возвращению. Скоро поменяю аватар на что-нибудь более жизнерадостное. :wink: Нормативных документов очень много, но в последнее время они претерпевают изменения. Так как я сейчас работаю за городом - там нормы у руководителей кружков немного поменьше. Попросил инспектора по кадрам найти это полоджение. по которому количество человек и выработка часов корректируется в зависимости от того , где находится МУК. Ксерокопииии этого документа обязую руководителей кружков вклеить в свои журналы (на случай проверки0 . что то они зачастили. про проверки. как к ним готовиться и что готовить расскажу подробно немного позднее. Скажу пока, что процедура очень муторная и неприятная. во всяком случае у меня проверяли документацию за последние 5 лет. Так как я работал в крупном учреждении - это просто гора всего - и платнов. и отчетов. и билетного хозяйства. 
В общем так, уважаемые культработники. Разговор уже явно выходит за рамки одной темы. Сценарии, музыкальный материал, документация. Честно говоря, глаза разбегаются. Видимо как то это надо уже упорядочить. Кстати, замечательная идея *orsia* продумывать и придумывать мероприятия вместе. Часто сталкиваешься с тем, что не хватает идей, свежих идей. И то, что мы территориально так далеко друг от друга - большой плюс. В разных регионах (я часто езжу) подход к мероприятиям совереш=шенно различный. И потому ваше мнение и идеи мне были бы очень интересны. ну и , конечно, готов активно участовать в этом и сам.

----------


## orsia

*Arnav*, да я по идеям и не ищу..я больше именно про НАЗВАНИЕ мероприятия. Ведь его идею каждый может увидеть по-своему, у всех разные возможности, площадки, аудитория... Грубо говоря, редко какой сценарий можно взять и изменив артистов выпустить... Однозначно НЕТ. я именно про НАЗВАНИЕ. А начинку... начинка для пирожка всегда найдется, лишь бы повар хороший был

----------


## Arnav

*orsia*,
 ОК! Вас понял. Хотя под идеей я подразумевал не сценарий мероприятия, а концепцию, которая обычно выражается буквально в двух -трех предложениях. И исходя из возможностей - и технических, и творческих - эта концепция выливается в сценарий для конкретной площадки и аудитории. Моя беда в том, что я бываю недостаточно грамотен в таких вопросах, потому видимо и попал впросак. :smile:Прошу прощения!  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Arnav*,
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Про то что руководители и работники Дома культуры должны вести кружки - писала я. Но у нас по другому просто невозможно. И я тоже об этом говорили. К тому же Модельный стандарт нашей области как раз и учитывает количество кружков и коллективов для присвоения группы по оплате труда. У нас не учитываются количество мероприятий и народные коллективы. Главное - кружки. А кто их вести будет? Специалистов по пальцам посчитать можно. При чем на одной руке. :frown:На платной основе -для села  это вообще утопия. А в штате ДК 3 творческих единицы. А на 3 группу - нужно иметь более 12 кружков. Ну и какой выход? Вот наш ОДНТ и говорит о том, что каждый работник ДК должен вести до 4 кружков.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Может быть, действительно, создадим тему Нормативных документов для учреждений культуры. Мне кажется это будет полезно всем.

----------


## Arnav

> Грубо говоря, редко какой сценарий можно взять и изменив артистов выпустить...


Никогда не использовал чужие сценарии.Подобный подход к работе считаю неприемлемым. в первую очередь, для себя. Не творчески, не интересно и , конечно же. не честно. А если идет речь о крупном заказчике (соотвественно и более платежеспособном), то сценарий мероприятия вообще готовится эксклюзивный. Какой-то жесткой схемы нет. Разрабатываем концепцию, которая постепенно обрастает всякими фишками и украшательствами, акцентами, поиском визуального ряда, полностью направленными на воплощение нашей идеи. Кстати, и название в процессе может поменяться на более емкое и точное.




> Однозначно НЕТ. я именно про НАЗВАНИЕ.


Если не смогу быть полезным - постараюсь не мешать.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Нормативных документов для учреждений культуры. Мне кажется это будет полезно всем.


Нормативные документы, регулирующие деятельность учреждений культуры также заввисят и от регионов, в которых они работают. Некоторые поправки в общероссийские могут вносить местные Управления культуры, или Министерства. Все, чем располагаю - постараюсь выложить в ближайшее время. Думаю. что основные документы - это положения о кружках и клубных формированиях, документы. регулирующие финансовую деятельность МУК  (в т.ч. и хозрасчетную). Не так уж их и много, но ознакомиться с ними будет полезно всем.

----------


## Мелодия

> Провожу его уже восьмой год - и всегда много желающих принять в нем участие.


Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом: с чего начать, чтобы получилось.  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> не сценарий мероприятия, а концепцию


Я за!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Arnav

> с чего начать, чтобы получилось.


Чтобы получилось - нужно не только начать, Зимфирочка. Хотя для начала нужно создать инициативную группу вместе с которой будете разрабатывать положение предстоящего фестиваля, решать организационные вопросы, проводить отбор участников и непосредственно сам фестиваль. Пока вышлю тебе на мыло Положение нашего фестиваля. Называтся он "Пою тебе, моя Россия". Он не ограничивается только песнями о ВОВ, это может быть любая гражданственно-патриотическая песня. Очень часто произведения у участников фестиваля повторяются. Поэтому вполне возможно, что придется сориентировать участника по репертуару. Когда примерный состав участнков определился - пишется сценарий, приглашается жюри...(советую не экономить на действительно компетентных специалистах или артистах с более-менее известными в вашем регионе или России именами) и вперед - и с песней. Честно говоря - Положение о песенном фестивале везде одинаковое, поэтому не изобретайте велосипед. Вот продумать концепцию, как это все подать, увидеть весь фестиваль в целом еще до того как он начался - необходимо. А вот в этом деле нужна одна голова (и чтобы с головой) - режиссер называется.

----------


## Мелодия

*Arnav*, Владислав, спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!!!!!! Сразу после выходных и начнем. Мы втроем будем его готовить: худрук, зав. массовым и я  :Oj: . Буду отписываться в теме и делать с Вашей помощью работу над ошибками :biggrin:

----------


## Tasha1979

Вечер добрый! Помогите, кто чем может: срочно нужно написать сценарий торжественного открытия детского садика, с перерезанием красной ленточки и вручением символического ключа. На мероприятие приглашён губернатор. Я такого никогда не делала. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Рамоновна

СВой сценарий к Дню Победы выставила в теме  *Ищу сценарии спектаклей ко Дню Победы*

Есть еще парочка: по мотивам "А зори здесь тихие..." и "Любовь и Война". Правда, тоже авторские.

Выставлять? Или всем только для конкурса надо?

----------


## Мелодия

*Рамоновна*, Ирина, выставляй!!! Нам не для конкурса! Хотим у настоящих спецов поучиться  :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Мелодия*,
 Конкуренция у нас большая: 8 школ искусств, хореографическая школа, художественная школа, городской дворец культуры, Дом детского и юношеского творчества, областной дворец культуры, ДК завода "Точмаш"  В ОДК и Точмаше цены доходят до 900 руб, в ДШИ - до 500. Но у нас практически нет бюджетного финансирования на приобретения и ремонтов, поэтому позволить себе бесплатные коллективы мы к сожалению не можем. Конечно, они у нас есть - ветераны, нар. хор, концертные группы народных и образцовых коллективов, но стараемся платные услуги развивать.
Кто нибудь сталкивался с проблемой рабочего времени? По новой системе оплаты рабочее время - 40 часов в неделю. По руководителям народных и образцовых понятно - по положению о народных коллективах у них 76,2 работы с коллективами, остальное методическая работа. А чем регламентируется работа руководителей кружков, аккомпаниаторов? Сколько им заниматься с кружками?

----------


## Рамоновна

Наше руководство с пониманием относится ко всем руководителям коллективов и кружков. В табель пишутся положенные цифры, а на деле- рук. кружка приходит 2 раза в неделю на 3-4 часа. Мой хормейстер, имея ставку в ДК, совмещает еще в 2-х ДШИ по 0,75. *Главное- чтобы работа шла!*

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
Выставила ВОЙНУ И ЛЮБОВЬ, там же. А ЗОРИ... надо поискать.

Кстати, что-то я не смогла найти тему "День работников сельского хозяйства"??? У нас в районе- это один из главных праздников года.

----------


## Суперстар

> А еще хочу ДАААВНО открыть тему просто с возможными названиями программ. Иногда хочется чего-то оригинального, всю голову сломаешь.. и весь инет излазиешь.. Может, кто-то идею поддержит??? У меня на работе висит список из 300 совершенно разных названий. Правда, практически все их я уже использовала.. впереди перспективный план, надо думать по названию программ...



«Дорогой добра и милосердия» -  
- «Не стареют душой ветераны» - праздничная программа для ветеранов,
- «Сердца и двери для вас открыты всегда»
«Посеребрила виски седина»
«Пусть осень жизни будет золотой»
День милосердия - бесплатная экскурсия для пожилых людей
День пожилого человека «Мы молоды душой».
- «Мои года – моё богатство», 
- «Дорогие наши старики», 
- «Теплее в душе от встречи с вами», 
- «Золотой возраст», 
- «Милым бабушкам подарок», 
- «Вспомним годы молодые»,
- «Пусть Вам будет тепло в праздники и в будни», 
- «А ну-ка, бабушки», 
- «Низкий поклон, Вам ветераны!»
- «У каждого поколения своя судьба», 
- «Что читали наши бабушки», 
- «Мои года – моё богатство», 
«Мы дарим вам тепло сердец своих»

----------

Леди N (06.02.2016)

----------


## orsia

Я все - таки создала тему с названиями. Кто может - и с идеями. Она вот здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...90#post2443190

----------


## Мелодия

Девочки-мальчики, посоветуйте, как уговорить детей посещать кружки и студии в нашем ДК???

----------


## Рамоновна

Попробуйте:

1.Через классных руководителей раздать красочные приглашения всем родителям в тот или иной кружок/коллектив

2.Дать объявление о дополнительном наборе в местную газету

3. Дать концерт/выставку в школах с последующим приглашением

4. Провести день открытых дверей /но вы наверное и так его проводите/

5. На "ходовых" местах поселка/города развесить афиши-приглашения

----------

Леди N (06.02.2016)

----------


## Arnav

*Рамоновна*,
 Какие же вы молодцы! Глаз радуется - так все красиво и празднично!  :Ok:

----------


## Arnav

> Попробуйте:
> 
> 1.Через классных руководителей раздать красочные приглашения всем родителям в тот или иной кружок/коллектив
> 
> 2.Дать объявление о дополнительном наборе в местную газету
> 
> 3. Дать концерт/выставку в школах с последующим приглашением
> 
> 4. Провести день открытых дверей /но вы наверное и так его проводите/
> ...


Старайтесь установить контакт с близлежащими школами и родительскими комитетами. Можно прдти на их собрания (мы сделали так) и дать информацию по своим кружкам, а также мероприятиям, которые вы предлагаете. Многие люди просто не в курсе, что делается в Домах культуры мимо которых они проходят каждый день. в этом году опробываю еще один вид рекламы - листовки в автобусах и маршрутных такси, которые ходят через нас. Естессно, такая реклама платная. Также вложил деньги в свои мероприятия (и деньги соответственно тоже свои))) - просто из за заинтересованности в том, чтобы ко мне приходило больше посетителей. Это уже та моя деятельность, которая оформляется отдельным договором. 
P.S. Ко мне приходила устраиваться на этой неделе девочка, которая хотела вести кружок. Она была в полной уверенности, что стоит ей придти - ей уже соберут и группу. и класс с инструментом дадут и зарплату положат достойную ее явно завышеннных ожиданий. В итоге - ушла в в обиде и на меня, и на весь мир. устроенный явно не по законам справедливости. Короче, набирать надо детей, гонять руководителей, делать коллектив конкурентоспособным и посещаемым. 
В первую очередь. задайте себе вопрос, а что вы уже сделали для того, чтобы дети к вам пришли заниматься? Подумайте, может быть, этого было недостаточно или вы делали вообще не то, что следовало. повесить объявление перед входом в дом культуры - этого явно недостаточно. И волка, и культработника - ноги кормят.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Мелодия*,
 Зимфирочка. нет возможности висеть подолгу как раньше, поэтому если возникнет необходимость - найди меня в скайпе.  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Можно добивать рабочее время - методическими часами. То бишь работа со специальной литературой. музыкальным материалом. единственный нюанс - это должно быть зафиксировано. А то, что нет достаточного бюджетного финансирования - покажите мне учреждение, где оно есть. Основная часть расходов ложится большей частью на само учреждение. 
В этом году я задумал несколько крупных проектов. под которые ищу спонсоров, ищу выходы какие-то на организации, которые смогут оплатить часть расходов по взаимозачету. Иначе никак. Тяжело - да, интересно - да. Не секрет, что в нашей сфере очень много инертных и далеко не творческих работников - вот такие сейчас очень часто сходят с дистанции. Наверное. нужно что то перестраивать внутри себя, Если сегодняшний день предъявляет более жесткие требования - либо искать выход и работать. либо уходить туда, где сможете самовыразиться более полно и с большим удовольствием. Сейчас захвачен проектом. под который честно говоря нет ни копейки  - авантюра чистой воды, но. если получиться...

----------


## orsia

Ребята, внесу и я свою лепту. *Arnav*, абсолютно прав. Ноги кормят культработника. Вы знаете, что у нас - открытая площадка. Доход - это посещаемость аттракционов. Поетому на каждое крупное мероприятие мы заказываем афиши (стоимость 500 шт формата А3 у нас примерно 2500), и размещаем их... практически ВЕЗДЕ, В первую очередь, конечно, общественный транспорт. (слава богу, с ними у нас контакт налажен, это бесплатно). Плюс комитет по связям с общественностью - это доски объявлений в многоэтажных домах. Плюс объезжаем сами все КЦСОНы, дома ветеранов, ВУЗы, СУЗы и школы... Надо сказать, результаты есть. Даже на тех мероприятиях, которые проходили среди недели, у нас был народ. Плюс, конечно, "растяжка" при входе в парк.

А насчет набора в студии... 2 раза в год (осенью и весной) у нас проходят КАСТИНГИ. Т.е. наши руководители стараются держать уровень и не брать "всех подряд для количества". Тот, кто придет заниматься в кружок или студию, должен, прежде всего показать, что он ДОСТОИН там заниматься. Не даром наши эстрадные коллективы считаются ЛУЧШИМИ в городе. Так же проводится огромная работа: транспорт, дворы, школы, ВУЗы, СУЗы, объявления на радио и радио Центрального рынка. И не только объявления, но и мини-концерты на 30-40 минут. Посмотрите, чем мы занимаемся, и если хотите - милости просим. При этом действительно ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ люди и дети у нас занимаются АБСОЛЮТНО бесплатно. А если талант не блещит, но желание имеется - только тогда плати, и то чисто символические суммы. Большой плюс нашего начальства, спасибо ему огромное - ту молодежь, которая себя зарекомендовала на городском уровне, у нас приняли на работу. Какие-то 0,5 ставки - копейки, конечно, но все программы мы с артистами. Согласитесь, найти песен на час или на 3 часа - это разница...

----------


## overload

А меня сегодня уволили.
В общем, сам виноват.
Забыл основной принцип работы: "*Хочешь, чтобы дело было сделано - сделай дело сам*".
Попросили сделать просто - поставить аппарат, подключить, отрулить и свалить. А я - в отпуске. Попросили - найти замену. Нашёл.... на свою  :Jopa:  Человек приехал за 10 (десять! ДЕСЯТЬ!!!) минут до начала праздника (День Города!), мэр с депутатами стояли полчаса, пока этот кент настраивал аппарат...
А я ему верил, доверял.
Вот так вот.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*overload*,
 Игорь, понимаю, что вопрос глупый - но ты то тут при чем? Досадно, когда тебя подставляют по глупому. Но.ты же в отпуске. И на каком основании тебя уволили? Что был приказ об отзыве тебя из отпуска, а ты не явился на работу?

----------


## overload

Нет, ребят, всё не так.
У нас дело делается по делу, а не по тарифной сетке.
Мне сказали так: Мы тебя переводим на 0,25, но ИЗРЕДКА (!!!) будем тебя ВЫДЁРГИВАТЬ на НУЖНЫЕ НАМ мероприятия.
А вот КОГДА они будут - а ХЗ, товарищ музыкант. Об этом - дополнительно объявим. Как-нить. Может быть.

----------


## Arnav

*overload*,
Игореш, сочувствую. Но мероприятия такого уровня действительно лучше никому не доверять. Но, может быть, все-таки не уволили? Бывает, что начальство вспылит (грешен, каюсь :confused:случалось) - вот только хорошего работника найти, ох, как непросто. Сам всю жизнь мучаюсь со звукарями - либо "без ушей", либо "с понтами", хотя очень часто и то, и другое. 
*orsia*,
 Спасибо, кое-что почерпнул из вашей информации. Идея насчет кастинга...Надо попробовать.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> У нас дело делается по делу, а не по тарифной сетке.
> Мне сказали так: Мы тебя переводим на 0,25, но ИЗРЕДКА (!!!) будем тебя ВЫДЁРГИВАТЬ на НУЖНЫЕ НАМ мероприятия.


Интересная система. Если нужное мероприятие приходиться на твой отпуск. ты все равно должен выйти?? А если бы тебя вообще не было в городе.

----------


## overload

А меня и не было.
Но мероприятие должно было иметь место.
Таков закон нашего мини-шоу-бызнесу.
Мэр. Ты понимаешь - МЭР!!!
Это для нас с тобой мэр - просто некий мэрзкий тип. А для них он - кормилец-поилец-и всякоедругоедавалец.
Вот они перед ним крылышками поломанными и машут.
А я должен был быть одним из таких крылышкофф.

----------


## Рамоновна

*А меня сегодня уволили.
В общем, сам виноват.*

Конечно же, без приказа об отзыве из отпуска вас не имели права увольнять. А также урезать нагрузку. *НО!* Начальство, если вступить с ним в конфликт, всегда найдет повод превратить твою жизнь в  :Jopa: . Здесь никакие суды не помогут. Печально, но это повсеместно бытующий факт. Раньше правду еще можно было доказать, а теперь ...

----------


## Arnav

*overload*,
 Да все я понимаю, Игорь! Сам в этой сфере уже почти два десятка лет пашу. Думал себгу подальше от центра, то отстанут. Наоборот в городской администрации ващще прописался. А мэры. пэры - это вообще моя специализация. :biggrin: В смысле , они кроме всего прочего приглашают на свои частные мероприятия - с просьбами устроить праздничек. Какими они могут быть, какие претензии предъъявлять - знакомо. Но, если бы наехали на моего звукаря, то покричал бы для вида. но в обиду бы не дал. Тем более. если бы дорожил им как специалистом. Но, скажу банальность. все что ни случается - рано или поздно бы все равно случилось. Вполне возможно. что следующее место работы будет граздо лучше - почему бы ии нет.

----------


## вокся

Пипец...простите за мой французский...


> Мне сказали так: Мы тебя переводим на 0,25, но ИЗРЕДКА (!!!) будем тебя ВЫДЁРГИВАТЬ на НУЖНЫЕ НАМ мероприятия.
> А вот КОГДА они будут - а ХЗ, товарищ музыкант. Об этом - дополнительно объявим. Как-нить. Может быть.


И в Бабруйске полно редисок, оказывается... А я  полавгуста вместо отпуска готовила педконференцию (без приказа, есно kuku), а оплачивать мне 2 недели никто и не собирался... Нет...кругом одни редиски...



> Мы тебя переводим на 0,25,


 и что с ней делать?:eek: Пипец...(сирри ещё раз...)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Вполне возможно. что следующее место работы будет граздо лучше - почему бы ии нет.


да уж...без Надюхи никуда в нашей жизни...

----------


## overload

Уйду в сисадмины нафиг.
Буду ходить в рваных джинах, с нечёсаными патлами и бормотать под нос умные слова... типа "кинем патчкорд через свитч на сервак, чтобы коннект не лагал".

----------


## Arnav

> Буду ходить в рваных джинах, с нечёсаными патлами и бормотать под нос умные слова... типа "кинем патчкорд через свитч на сервак, чтобы коннект не лагал".


Умный какой, лагать он хочет....быстро в культуру на 0, 25!!!!

----------


## overload

... и выдавать 0,25 % культуры на-гора?

----------


## samael2010

Всем привет! А у меня главная новость у нас разрешили проводить занятия не прошло и 4 месяцев!

----------


## Мелодия

> Зимфирочка. нет возможности висеть подолгу как раньше, поэтому если возникнет необходимость - найди меня в скайпе.


 :Vishenka 28:  А-А-А!!! Нет у меня скайпа-а-а...




> А для них он - кормилец-поилец-и всякоедругоедавалец.


Стыдно признаться, но для нас наш Глава таковым и является. Вот и приходится облизывать, а потом самой противно  :Suicide: 




> у нас разрешили проводить занятия не прошло и 4 месяцев


Ну хоть одна хорошая новость!!!  :br:  Директриссу уволили что-ли? :tongue:

----------


## Victorya

Ой, девочки-мальчики, а я на прошлой неделе свалила с плеч огромную обузу - участие нашего методического центра в областном конкурсе "Прикоснуться к подвигу душой". По условиям конкурса мы должны были показать обучающий семинар для руководителей и специалистов учреждений культуры нашего района по подготовке, организации и проведению культурно-досугового мероприятия героико-патриотического направления. Семинар включал в себя вводную, теоретическую и практическую части. Плюс показательное мероприятие. Приехали спецы из областного дома народного творчества, мы собрали своих сельских из 28 муниципальных образований и провели мастер-класс. Вроде все прошло нормально, областное руководство весьма довольно, сказали даже, что явно вписываемся в тройку лидеров. Осталось подождать результатов.

----------


## Мелодия

*Victorya*, молодчинка!!!
А у меня проблема... Только не смейтесь, все намного хуже, чем кажется на первый взгляд. Я в воскресенье принимаю участие в отборочном туре конкурса военно-патриотической песни "Дмитровская суббота". Так вот. С одной песней все замечательно. "Над Россией моей" М.Девятовой свободно и легко исполняется. А со второй... я ее предложила на конкурс не подумав о содержании. "Колыбельная" "Белый день" исполняет. 
В общем, я ее не пою, а плАчу... Ком к горлу подходит. Особенно при словах: "И отец, твой отец... телеграмма пришла... пропал без вести". Попыталась петь ее несколько раз подряд (до тошноты), ни фига, те же эмоции. Коллега по работе советует: "Ты один раз наревись, как следует. От души!" А у меня как с фильмом "Титаник": еще все живы, а я уже слезами заливаюсь...
Помогите, пожалуйста!!! Как можно взять себя в руки и не разреветься прямо на сцене? Успокаительное нельзя, голосовые связки садяться и я, принципиально, против допинга перед выступлением.

----------


## Мелодия

Всем по фигу... :frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Да нет, Земфирушка, не по фигу. Просто я не знаю что нужно сделать. Я когда-то давно начинала читать юмористические рассказы и всегда смеялась, когда всем смешно было. Это сродни твоему плачу.  Мой руководитель ругался страшно.. Пока я сама не стала равнодушно относится к монологу, смех не прекращался..Попробуй все же немного отрешиться от песни. Слушать только мелодию. И петь. Я не знаю, что можно еще посоветовать - мы все живые люди.

----------


## orsia

Мелодия, знаешь, я не музыкант.. и посоветовать, в общем-то, нечего... Могу только сказать: однажды был случай. Одна из наших солисток пела на областной студ. весне. Пела песню "Нежность". За 10 минут до выхода ей сообщили о смерти ее молодого человека. Представляете, КАКИЕ чувства были? У нее реально текли слезы...
Так вот, ей дали ВТОРОЕ место с формулировкой "Вы не достаточно эмоциональны были"... Что тут скажешь...

----------


## Мелодия

Ой, девочки, а мне организаторы сказали, что, если на сцене заплАчу, то баллы снизят. Вот так... Хоть отказывайся! Тогда нас совсем никуда приглашать не будут.

----------


## Рамоновна

У меня такая же история, только со стихотворениями.  Особенно про войну. 

...Еще рассвет на листьях не дрожал, 
и для острастки били пулеметы.
Вот это место. Здесь он умирал,
Товарищ мой из .... роты.
......................
Когда он, руки разбросав свои, 
сказал: "Ребята, напишите Поле: 
у нас сегодня пели соловьи."

Или вот на свадьбах. На финальном стихотворении, как только начинаю говорить "И что теперь уж мамы только в гости по выходным к вам будут приходить" наворачиваются слезы /*Ну сколько можно?!/*

Но читать стихотворение с дрожащим от чувств голосом- это одно, а петь-... ?

СО*ЧУСТВУЮ.*

Наверное, нет рецепта. И, может быть, мы потому в культуре, что чувствуем острее и ярче других?

Мелодия, пусть вас поддержат эти слова великих людей:

Лучшие и прекраснейшие вещи в мире нельзя увидеть, к ним нельзя даже прикоснуться. Их надо чувствовать сердцем.

Можно заставить чувство молчать, но нельзя назначить ему границы.

Природой чувства нам даны, чтоб их показывать в твореньях. 

Есть люди, которые умом создают себе сердце, другие - сердцем создают себе ум: последние успевают больше первых, потому что в чувстве гораздо больше разума, чем в разуме чувств.

----------

Леди N (06.02.2016)

----------


## Мелодия

*Рамоновна*, Ириша, спасибо большущее за поддержку!
Ой, девочки, как выступлю, сразу же отпишусь. Хоть бы один тур пройти, а то говорят, все места уже распределены :frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Удачи, Земфира!!!!

----------


## Мелодия

> Мой муж из тех мест


 :Vah:  А на аватерке тогда кто???

----------


## трек

> А на аватерке тогда кто???


Простите я не владею Вашим языком. Что такое "аватерка"? Не хотелось бы кого-либо обидеть, но я действительно вышла на Ваш форум благодаря моему мужу. У меня никак не получается зарегистрироваться под своим именем. При первой регистрации произошла какая-то ошибка и теперь, когда я пытаюсь зарегистрироваться во второй раз говорят, что такой адрес уже существует. Ну вот, пришёл муж и объяснил, что такое "аватерка". На "аватерке" любимый мною муж - Володенька. Всем приятных вечеров, уютных ночей и светлых дней!!!!! И с приближающимся праздником!!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*трек*,
 А вы зарегистрируйтесь с другого почтового адреса. Тогда будет все нормально.

----------


## Рамоновна

*трек,*
или сфотографируйтесь вместе с мужем, как Алла и Александр.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Мой муж из тех мест


А можно поконкретнее? Я-то тоже не из Вронежа, а "из этих мест"

----------


## трек

Ирина, муж родом из Липецка. А я сама из подмосковья. Но Липецк - любимый город. Когда-то это был райский уголок Земли. А в Воронеже у Володеньки остались друзья. И летом мы их навещаем.
http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/ruz...photo/p-18.jpg
А это мы с мужем.
http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/ruz...yphoto/i-5.jpg
а это мой коллектив
http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/ruz...yphoto/i-7.jpg

----------


## samael2010

> Ну хоть одна хорошая новость!!!  Директриссу уволили что-ли?


Да нет не уволили, туалет сделали. Нас  вот 3 октября припахали выступать в родном ДК ума не приложу что выставлять, если как обычно у них мозг разрушится.
Есть правда задумка сделать русскую народную песню, но хочется чего-то неизбитого чтоб можно было еще где-нибудь использовать. Пожалуйста если кто может подсказать какую нибудь русскую народную песню буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Мелодия

> Что такое "аватерка"?


Я прошу прощения!!! Опечатка: аватАрка :biggrin:
Девочки! Я прошла во второй тур!!! Дали первое место. Но вообще-то только лауреаты проходили. Нас в нашей номинации было двое! kuku Обалдеть! Я и дочь одного из членов жюри. Она - лауреат!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> не уволили, туалет сделали


Вместо директриссы теперь туалет??? :biggrin:

----------


## трек

Уважаемая Мелодия! Примите сердечные поздравления :flower: !!!!!
Мы очень рады за Вас!
Дерзайте дальше!

----------


## Victorya

> Я прошла во второй тур!!! Дали первое место.


 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! Молодец, умница! Удачи в следующем туре!!! Будем держать за тебя кулачки!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,
 Мододец!!! Поздравляем от души! Мы в тебя верим! Ты - победишь!!! :flower:

----------


## Мелодия

Девочки! Родные мои! Спасибо вам огромное! Может подскажете, что во втором туре можно исполнить? Или надо те же самые песни? Наверное, надо у Батюшки совет спросить. Он был председателем жюри.

----------


## Суперстар

Мелодия! Поздравляю от всей души! Вот что значит волшебная сила форума !!! Как смогла справиться с эмоциями? У меня такая же проблема. Комок в горле и слезы на глазах, если что-то задело... Борюсь с этим, меняю на менее душещипательное...

----------


## Мелодия

*Суперстар*, спасибо, Танечка! Почти не справилась в конце на словах: "Ты вернись! Я ведь сына качаю кроватку. Ты вернись! Никому я тебя не отдам!.." Чтобы не расплакаться, просто прокричала эти слова. Муж говорит, что зрители в зале  слезы вытирали. Вот это самое главное, что я донесла до зрителей свои чувства.

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, знаешь, меня вообще удивляет - ты, РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ студии участвуешь в конкурсе.. В нашем городе такой практики нет. За 5 лет я НИ РАЗУ не видила руководителя нашей студии (да и ни одной известной студии в городе) на сцене.. Не слышала, чтобы она пела! У нас это как-то не принято. работу руководителя у нас оценивают по его детям!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Мелодия*,
 Молодец, очень за тебя рада! Ты победишь!

----------


## Мелодия

*Вишенка-Владимир*, спасибо, дорогая!!!  :flower: 




> ты, РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ студии участвуешь в конкурсе..


В положении не прописано, что руководители не имеют право на участие в конкурсе. Но в районных именно по этой причине я и не участвую. Организатором является Департамент молодежной политики. А возрастные категории: 14-18, 19-25, 26-35.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Муж говорит, что зрители в зале  слезы вытирали. Вот это самое главное, что я донесла до зрителей свои чувства.


Для меня слезы зрителей/людей/- показатель того, что я смогла ДОСТУЧАТЬСЯ.
Когда прихожу со свадьбы, муж спрашивает: Ну как? А я ему: Отлично! в конце все плакали.

----------


## Ингуша

*Мелодия*,
Поздравлем!!!!!И обязательно - победа!!!!

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, да нет, я не о том... Наши ВООБЩЕ НИКОГДА НИГДЕ не поют! Не зависимо от уровня мероприятия... Ни на отчетных ни на каких-либо программах! Поют именно воспитанники!

----------


## Мелодия

> Наши ВООБЩЕ НИКОГДА НИГДЕ не поют! Поют именно воспитанники!


 Я умру, если мне не разрешат петь!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Сегодня было совещание. На следующий год нам урезают финансирование на 5%, а коммуналка вырастет на 18,3%, земельный налог практически в 2 раза, ну и всё остальное. И просят предусмотреть повышение минималки. Грустно. Как не крутись, кажется без сокращения не обойдётся

----------


## orsia

ДЕВОЧКИ-МАЛЬЧИКИ! У НАС БОЛЬШАЯ РАДОСТЬ! В воскресенье солистка нашей студии Аревик заняла 1-е место на конкурсе в Москве!!! Названия конкурса пока не знаю, но после гала-концерта ее пригласил в качестве гостьи на свой концерт Песков! В общем, кому интересно - вот песня с отчетника, с которой она ПОБЕДИЛА! (пусть не гран-при, но 1 место для нас - огромная победа!) http://vkontakte.ru/video5612752_132154840, или найдите меня "в контакте" - Наталия Самсонова, она первая в "моих видеозаписях". А если понравится и заинтересуетесь нашей студией, там же у меня есть группа "Новый мир". Там так же много концертных записей:)) В общем, мы сегодня НА КРЫЛЬЯХ СЧАСТЛИВЫЕ ЛЕТАЕМ!!!!  Да, кстати, Зимфира, песню слушали? Не понравилась?

----------


## Мелодия

*orsia*, поздравляем с победой!!! Песня очень понравилась, обязательно возьму в свой репертуар!!!

----------


## dinadinina

> Девочки-мальчики, посоветуйте, как уговорить детей посещать кружки и студии в нашем ДК???


Мы - Центр внешкольной работы, делаем так, договариваетмся со школами, они выделяют нам место и обговариваем время, обычно это спортивный или актовый зал, проводим выставку, педагоги приносят все , чем занимаются в объединениях с детьми. Сделан видеоролик, ставим проектор, демонстрируем. На переменах учителя классами по графику приводят детей. ПДО расказывают о своих объдинениях, сразу раздают визитки с расписаниянми занятий, тут же записывают детей.
за неделю до начала учебного года на местном канале тв запускаем свой ролик с приглашением на занятия.

----------


## Victorya

> ДЕВОЧКИ-МАЛЬЧИКИ! У НАС БОЛЬШАЯ РАДОСТЬ!


 Наташа, искренне рады за вас! Вот такие победы и дают ощущение того, что наш труд действительно значим и нужен людям! Новых вам высот!

*Мелодия!* Когда у тебя финал?

----------


## Мелодия

*Victorya*, я еще второй тур не прошла :wink: . Финал в ноябре. А 17-го октября второй тур. Состоится в Сургутском районе!

----------


## Victorya

Ну что ж есть время хорошо подготовиться! :rolleyes:
А у нас на работе полнейшее затишье, не смотря на обилие календарных праздников: в связи с выборами главы района отдел культуры особых массовых праздников не проводит, потому что они для кандидатов как красная тряпка для быка: собираются и давай друг друга "бодать"!

----------


## Мелодия

А у нас беда!!! Год назад наш Дом культуры Департамент передал в местную Администрацию. А теперь и конкурирующее предприятие (большой Центр культуры и досуга) отдают туда же. Скорее всего, нас сократят. По крайней мере половину точно: директора, бухгалтера, спец. по кадрам, худрука и т.д... :frown:

----------


## Victorya

> А у нас беда!!!


Зимфира, действительно - не позавидуешь...:frown: Неужели так уж поголовно "проредят"? 
Вместе с вами будем надеется на лучшее...

А у нас тоже хорошего мало, в команде человека, который по всем показателям лидирует в предвыборной гонке, бывший начальник отдела культуры, который "доил" культуру, как корову, а к работникам относился, как к "быдлу"... Так вот есть большая вероятность, что сейчас он "рубаху рвет на себе" с дальнейшим прицелом на свой бывший пост... :eek:

----------


## Рамоновна

> А у нас тоже хорошего мало, в команде человека, который по всем показателям лидирует в предвыборной гонке, бывший начальник отдела культуры, который "доил" культуру, как корову, а к работникам относился, как к "быдлу"... Так вот есть большая вероятность, что сейчас он "рубаху рвет на себе" с дальнейшим прицелом на свой бывший пост...



Сочуствую вам... :frown:У нас в районе три года назад проиграл выборы неожиданно для всех глава района, который руководил нами 10 лет. Хороший был мужик, к культуре не просто ОТНОСИЛСЯ, а ЛЮБИЛ.
Это потом мы узнали, что его конкуренты пригласили "акул" предвыборных кампаний за серьезные деньги. Спланировано было все: и грязные газетки в ящики по ночам, и листовки с АБСОЛЮТНОЙ БРЕХНЕЙ, и "карусель" в день выборов... И что самое обидное- народ забыл все его достижения за 10 лет и смачно муссировал желтые статьи.kuku
В результате-наутро мы проснулись *в другом районе*. Потом были прокуратуры, суды, комиссии, но... На перевыборах глава района даже не выставлял свою кандидатуру. Выбрали другого, но хотя бы из его команды.

----------


## Victorya

Вот-вот, очень похожие вещи сейчас происходят у нас... Осталось пережить последнюю неделю, я так понимаю самую "грязную"... В следующее воскресенье - выборы.

----------


## Мелодия

> "доил" культуру, как корову, а к работникам относился, как к "быдлу"


 :redface: Кошмар!!! Как подумаешь о таком руководителе, сразу хочется переквалифицироваться!!!

----------


## Victorya

> А нас вчера состоялся концерт- открытие 34-го творческого сезона!


  Молодцы! А у нас во вторник выездной концерт в рамках декады, посвященной Дню пожилых людей. А районное мероприятие отменили (боятся провокаций со стороны кандидатов)!!!

----------


## Victorya

Ау-у?! Коллеги! Куда пропали? Планы пишем?:biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

А вот скажите мне мои дорогие, коллеги, как у вас дела обстоят с дискотеками? У нас с ними полный завал. Летом - мы их не проводим. Даже на бесплатные не собираются. Сейчас проблема с ди джеем. На объявление - никто не реагирует. В былые годы -  желающих вести дискотеку было много, приходилось чуть ли не конкурсы устраиваить - сейчас желающих нет. Даже не ропщут по поводу, что не проводим ее. Часов в 6 вечера - поселок вымирает. Куда девается народ - не понятно. 
Вчера сидели-думали, что делать. Так ничего умного в голову и не пришло. Расскажите как у вас они проводятся. Чем привлекаете народ?

----------


## orsia

*Алла и Александр*, у нас тоже 2-ой год завал.. раньше народ ломился, а сейчас - 5 человек за 3 часа(((

----------


## Алла и Александр

*orsia*,
 Наташ, ну ничего себе.. И это в таком городе. Что тогда говорить о нас. о селянах. У нас молодежи практически не осталось

----------


## Victorya

А у нас ... В Центре досуга (он переделан из бывшего кинотеатра) своего помещения для дискотеки нет, и так как функции на нас взвалили районного ДК (потому что РДК в районе нет), ребята, отвечающие за дискотеку по заявкам выезжают в CДК. В принципе проблем с заявками нет, а вот желания таскаться по району у работников не особенно присутствует... Вот и придумывают отмазки по возможности. Говорят, что если бы они имели процент от выручки, как в ГДК, тогда и стимул бы был...

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас с дискотекой пока все нормально, молодежь ходит. От 30 до 50 человек, по праздникам до100... А вот в райцентре летом закрывались- конкуренцию создает множество кафе-забегаловок, у нас-то выпивать запрещено.

Но есть и проблема: вся выручка идет в районный бюджет, и поэтому меня совершенно не волнует, сколько человек пришло: 5 или 50.

И еще: скоро обещают ввести комендантский час для подростков. Придется дискотеку до 22.00 проводить. А у нас в это время только народ подтягивается...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> И еще: скоро обещают ввести комендантский час для подростков. Придется дискотеку до 22.00 проводить. А у нас в это время только народ подтягивается...


У нас тоже подтягиваются только к этому времени. А в 23.00 мы уже закрываем дискотеку. И начинаются стоны о продлении. Но мы на поводу не идем. Потому как заметили уже - стоит продлить хотя бы на 15 минут - обязательно что нибудь произойдет - то стекло разобьют, то подерутся. Но это в прошлом. А сейчас, если введут этот комендантский час - вообще можно дискотеку закрывать. А может привыкнут и начнут приходить хотя бы к 21.00? :smile:

Девочки, а вот скажите - вы проводите какие-нибудь тематические дискотеки? И какие? Поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

У нас дискотеки вымерли сами собой, т.к. мы не можем конкурировать с ночными клубами, поэтому проводим их только по заявкам учебных заведений - на посвящении в студенты, новогодние вечера, день св. Валентина и пожалуй всё. Над тематическими дискотеками тоже думали - ничего в голову не пришло, кроме проведения акции "Поменяй дым на облака". Её мы несколько раз проводили перед дискотеками - дарили шарики в обмен на сигареты.
Кто там иронизировал над планами - ведь действительно сижу пишу - срочно план на следующий год "Год учителя" Когда ж придумают "Год культработника".
И ещё сдаём отчёт по муниципальному заданию за 9 месяцев. Делаем это 1 раз, методика расчёта-голову сломаешь, что-то на что-то поделить, потом умножить, потом высчитать в процентах, в общем все учреждения тихо с ума сходят и управление культуры вместе с нами.

----------


## Tasha1979

И в нашем РДК с дискотеками туго. Комендантский час ввели ещё в январе. Поэтому после 22 часов в ДК не должно быть никого младше 16 лет. Проблема с диджеями, да и молодёжь предпочитает отдыхать там, где можно выпить. Для решения этой проблемы наш худрук решил создать Дискоклуб. Пригласил в него старшеклассников и теперь они совместно выясняют: чего нехватает нашим дискотекам и что надо изменить чтобы молодёжь потянулась. Они вмесете подбирают музыку для дискотек, разрабатывают программы. Большие дебаты вышли по вопросу: стоит ли диджею беседовать с залом или он должен молча ставить музыку? Нужно ли проводить на искотеке игры? Какая музыка нужна для дискотеки: клубняк или попса? Молодёжь активно предлагает. Молодцы. Они даже предложили провести дискотеку 80-х для своих родителей.

----------


## Arnav

Что касаемо дискотек. Конечно все это весело...да и пролемы с ди-джеями как таковой вроде бы и нет. вот только убытков от нее - гораздо больше. чем прибыли. то что сломают. что-либо из мебели или выбьют стекло - это уже считается в порядке вещей. Плюс ко всему прочему - нужна хоть какая-никакая охрана - это тоже требует дополнительных средств. Плюс доплата техническому персоналу за увеличение (мягко говоря) объема работы. ну и . коллеги, немного выше уже сказали. что основная часть выручки уходит на спецсчет - из которого не знаю как вам, а нам постоянно приходиться деньги выцарапывать. Когда требуется что-либо купить или сделать (за счет собственных средств). Потому в работе стараюсь сосредотачиваться на концертной и праздничной деятельности. Уже целый месяц начинаем творческий сезон, а сейчас еще и проверка идет - так что сидим-пишем всякие разные бумажки. нашу бы энергию да в творческих целях - вот это был бы праздник.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Совсем закопалась с Годом учителя. Хочется что-то новое, а в голову кроме традиционных чествований ветеранов и праздничных концертов ничего не идёт. Решила привлечь к процессу мышления молодёжь - к нам на практику пришли девочки из колледжа культуры (режиссёры), у них мысль по древу растеклась - предложили тематический кинопоказ и КВН среди учителей. Сомневаюсь, что это выполнимо - кинопоказ потому, что нам за плёнку платить будет нечем, а убыточное мероприятие проводить совсем не хочется, а КВН из-за сложности подготовки. Ни у кого мыслей нет поделиться)

----------


## Суперстар

> А вот скажите мне мои дорогие, коллеги, как у вас дела обстоят с дискотеками? У нас с ними полный завал.


У нас тоже год от года посещаемость уменьшается, это при том, что больше и ходить некуда. Комендатский час ввели в эту субботу. Дети пришли к 9-ти часам, а в десять им уже уходить. Пошли даже на то, чтобы продать один билет на двоих...
Дискотеки раз в неделю. У нас проводятся еще детские дискотеки с 17.00. Если есть в дополнение игровые программы, то детки приходят. А просто потанцевать, приходят все меньше и меньше

----------


## Arnav

> предложили тематический кинопоказ и КВН среди учителей


Очевидно просто поленились студенты подойти к делу творчески, да и вообще кинопоказ, даже тематический, за работу не считаю. Разве что лишний раз киномеханика вызвать и обратиться в киновидеообъединение за материалами. КВН, может быть и интересно, вот только смотря что брать за основу и как это мероприятие вообще должно будет выглядеть в финале. КВН. форма наиболее избитая. впрочем, как и когда делают чествование по "принципу вречения "Оскара" (хотя в итоге чаще получается что-то абсолютно совково-противоположное- типа. вручения вымпела победителю соцсоревнования). Лучше всего устраивать мозговые штурмы. во время которых убирается все банальное и все лишние головы. которые не умеют думать сами и мешают это делать другим. то бишь создается группа единомышленников, готовых сотворить суперсобытие. День учителя в этом году (кстати, впервые от вас услышал про год учителя. почему то все время думал что нынешний год - год молодежи) делал уже с совершенно новой командой и в итоге сварганили общими усилиями вечер "Открытый урок для учителя". По форме это был концерт с воспоминаниями, выступлениями артистов, слайдами, вставками из журналов кинохроники. Повезло, что сохранились кадры стройки школы, для котоой мы делали мероприятие. В некоторых моментах концертной программы соведущими выступали выпускинки школы разных лет. С ними предварительно репетировали. встречались. узнавали о ком из учителей они хотели бы рассказать особенно подробно и т.д. В итоге получилось довольно душевно. Все - в слезах и все довольны. :smile:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*триумфатор*,
 Буду благодарна, если отправите по адресу contact@vishenka.elcom.ru
*Arnav*,
Большое спасибо, прочитав Ваше сообщение,я поняла,что почему-то думаю только об  учителях общеобразовательных школ. А ведь у нас 7 школ искусств и хореографическая школа - вот для кого мы сделаем праздник. Думаю пойти по Вашему пути - собрать видеоматериалы, выпускников школ, старых педагогов, можно и творческие династии. Кстти, о годе учителя, может я написала невнятно - 2009 действительно, год молодёжи, а 2010 - год учителя (во всяком случае в нашей области уже объявлен)

----------


## Arnav

> Думаю пойти по Вашему пути - собрать видеоматериалы, выпускников школ, старых педагогов, можно и творческие династии.


А все-таки попытайтесь найти свой путь. Может быть, он окажется выигрышнее и интереснее. Тем более, если мне повезло, что хроника сохранилась,о не все учебные заведения могут этим похвастать. Насчет династий - хорошо, это всегда проканывает. А то, что вы будете поздравлять учителей школ искусств, то это вообще открывает огрромный простор для фантазии и творчества. Делал как-то юбилей многопрофильной школы искусств. где было много разных отделений и специализаций. Подробностей особо не помню, но взял за основу Парнас (не ресторанный, а мифологический) )). Рабочее название было "Ступени Парнаса" ( это помню хорошо). Каждое отделение представляла муза - Терпсихора, талия и так далее (надо же, аж в стихах заговорил). И заканчивалось все хором-одой тем, кто является истинным хранителем культуры, воспитывает детей и приводит их в божественный храм искусства. Самое тяжелое во всем этом не скатиться в дешевый театральный капустник, а потому все действо предполагало не иллюстрацию мифов древней Греции, а стилизацию. Короче, не буду много писать и грузить вас своими идеями. уверен. что у вас богатый выбор своих.

----------


## Рамоновна

> триумфатор,
>  А можно и мне отправить номенклатуру дел?


И мне тоже, если можно. Правда, слышу об этом впервые, но вдруг завтра потребуют?

Буду очень признательна : *eg0r555@mail.ru*

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
А мы сейчас готовим презентацию проекта реставрации ДВОРЦА ОЛЬДЕНБУРГСКИХ, который находится в райцентре. Родственники Романовых жили здесь до самой революции, много чего сделали: лечебница, сахзавод, конфетная фабрика, конезавод, бесплатная столовая, школа... В общем, были передовыми капиталистами.

Кстати, наш РДК находится в здании их каретного двора/!!!/

Много лет реставрацию не могли сдвинуть с мертвой точки- стоимость проекта несколько сотен тысяч евро. А теперь- едут шведы, немцы и Москва. Будут не только дворец до ума доводить, но и строить VIP-гостиницу, единственное в черноземье поле для гольфа, и прочее...

ЗАЖИВЕМ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/879370m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/880394m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/883466m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/878346m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодия

*Рамоновна*, вот это да-а-а... Неужели в России есть такая красота. Ирин, выложи, пожалуйста, еще фотки, на работе покажу.
Смотрите, что я нашла про этот дворец!!! Вот
А вот тут фотки.

----------


## Рамоновна

http://istram.ucoz.ru/

Здесь- не только Ольденбургские, но и все, что связано с нашим поселком. 
Если где-то что-то найдете про привидений и прочее- не верьте! Выдумки!

[IMG]http://*********ru/868110m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
А вот- текст для слайд-шоу, которое будет в день презентации:

Где встречаются степи с лесами,
Где звенят ковыли- только тронь,
Средь озер с голубыми глазами 
Есть поселок с названьем Рамонь.

Уникальны лесные пейзажи
Над текущей неспешно рекой.
Заливные луга с разнотравьем
Дарят свет и душевный покой.

Девятнадцатый век на исходе…
Переходит именье Рамонь
Как презент Александра второго
Ольденбугских семье молодой.

Вместе с новой хозяйкой- Евгеньей-
Пробуждают Рамонь ото сна
Энергичность, расчет, деловитость.
Перспектива- вперед на года.

Застучала Рамонь, загремела,
И уже через несколько лет
Сахзавод обновился, а рядом
Встала фабрика лучших конфет.

Ветка новой железной дороги
И завод племенных скакунов,
Мастерские по изготовленью
Самобытных изящных ковров.

Не забыты простые рамонцы:
В школе учат читать и писать,
А на страже лихих эпидемий
Врач лечебницы призван стоять.

Ярким следом четы Ольденбургских
Есть и будет рамонский дворец.
Воплотил наяву здесь идеи
Неизвестный доселе творец.

Здесь- изящное с прочным в союзе,
Старой Англии выдержан стиль.
Сохранилась ажурная ковка,
Как прекрасного прошлого быль.

Мы сейчас по архивному фото
Ощущаем тепло и уют
Кабинета, гостиной, прихожей,
Что создали хозяева тут.

Пролетали года вереницей,
Расцвела и окрепла Рамонь.
Превратилась в поселок, который
Мы жемчужиной гордо зовем.

Мы успешно решаем сегодня
Много сложных, насущных проблем…
А дворец наш стоит в ожиданье
Новых дел и больших перемен.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Рамоновна*,
 ХОРОШО БЫ У ВАС ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ. 
У нас недалеко от города есть аналогичный дворец - замок графа Храповицкого. Красота необыкновенная, но никому не нужная. Что там только не было - колонии для несовершеннолетних, техникум сельского хозяйства, 2 года назад его по конкурсу взяли москвичи, хотели сделать ВИП гостиницу. За 2 года ничего сделано не было, а сейчас в связи с кризисом они вообще отказались. Вот и стоит он бесхозный,Ю хотя говорят аналогов в России не имеет. Надеюсь, у вас будет всё хорошо.
И у меня вопрос ко всем. Кто как работает с профсоюзом (сорри, знак вопроса на клаве не работает)
В нашем городском профсоюзе работников культуры почему-то настраивают предс. профкомов что администрация априори плохая, а работник, пусть прогульщик, пусть ничего не делает  нуждается в защите. Вот только что попросила уволиться девочку, которая вообще не смогла ответить на вопрос что она делает в ДК, какие конкретно обязанности выполняет. Девочка всё прекрасно сама поняла, написала заявление, но наш профорг обежала всех работников, всех оповестила, какая я плохая, увольняю бедную Катю, в общем я змей о 3-х головах. Коллективный догвор у нас закончился в 2005 году, прекрасно 4 года жили без него. Теперь профорг проснулась, требует его заключать снова. А я не могу понять его смысл. Все гарантии записаны в конституции, у нас есть Устав, больше денег, чем забито в положении об оплате труда и премировании тоже дать не могу. Дополнительные отпуска оплачивать нечем, поэтому вопрос о них даже не встаёт. Тогда зачем этот перевод бумаги. Ходила к юристу, он сказал, что лучше обходиться без кол.договора т.к. это бремя на плечах работодателя, которое он в силу объективных причин не всегда может выполнить. Но профорг заявляет, что если не будет кол.договра, работники не смогут состоять в профсоюзе. Наверное я всё пишу сумбурно, но просто чуствую, что в коллективе на этой почве может завариться каша, а хочется работать, а не разбираться в сплетнях и жалобах.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 У нас таких проблем с профсоюзом нет. Потому как самого профсоюза мы много лет вообще не ощущали. Но вот года 2 как он стал о себе подавать знаки - в виде бутылки шампанского к Новому году или - недавно вообще удивили - через полгода после юбилея мужа - ему вручили 500 рублей. Кол. договоров у нас нет. Никто их не требует. Так что - он у нас существует, взносы мы перечисляем. А чем он занимается - не ведаем.

----------


## Мелодия

У нас тоже профсоюза нет. :frown:

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас есть председатель ПК- кого уговорить смогли. А вот кто в нем состоит- понятия не имею. Точно знаю, что не сотрудники моего ДК.

А какая от него польза? Защищать наши интересы? Да это только на бумаге. Захотят тебя уволить или зарплату снизить- ни один профсоюз не поможет...

----------


## Arnav

> А какая от него польза? Защищать наши интересы? Да это только на бумаге. Захотят тебя уволить или зарплату снизить- ни один профсоюз не поможет...


Абсолютно верно. Отчисляли этому самому профсоюзу культработников взносы в течении . наверное. 10 лет. И толку? Никакого. Только кабинет где-то занимали группа бездельников, якобы защищавщих наши интересы. 
Мы то и сами не очень то хотели связываться с профсоюзом. но велено было начальством - всем вступить и никаких вопросов. Мы. как воспитанные бюджетники - под козырек и исправно все взносы перечисляли в эту организацию. Которые за все время. что мы им платили ни разу у нас не были в гостях и плевать хотели на нас с высокой колокольни. профсоюз работников культуры. такая же фикция, ка и праздник в нашу честь (День работника культуры). не знаю как у вас с этим дело обстоит - у нас сами себя поразвлекали. сами себя поздравили, спели-сплясали и домой. Бред! нет, чтобы пригласить как людей, в зал усадить, да какую-нибудь фигную с грамотой вручить. Хотя этих грамот скопилось уже как у служебной собаки. Не было у меня ни одного праздника, где бы просто сидел и не работал.

----------


## Tajussa

> Но профорг заявляет, что если не будет кол.договра, работники не смогут состоять в профсоюзе.


Привет!  :flower:  Заявление вашего профорга - полная ерунда! Профсоюз сам по себе, и от существования колдоговора никоим образом не зависит. Да, в кол.договоре прописывается статья, что работодатель признает профсоюзную организацию, и ее права и обязанности, но на само существование первички ни кол.договор, ни желание администрации никоим образом не влияет. У нас без подписанного и зарегестрированного кол.договора (при наличии соответсвующей статьи) не будут оплачивать первые 3 дня больничного (вот такой дурдом придумало выыыыысокое областное начальство), поэтому он существует (при чем не просроченный, вовремя переписывается и регистрируется) во всех учреждениях культуры нашего города, и работодатели не менее заинтересованы в его существовании (они тоже люди, и тоже ходят на больничный :smile:). 
Кол.договор может заключать с работодателем не только профсоюз, но и представитель от коллектива (выбирается на конференции работников,общим голосованием, и имеет право отстаивать интересы работников), в котором нет первички.
А еще только в кол.договоре можно прописать (и соблюдать!!!) сколько часов в день или неделю можно работать при ненормированном рабочем дне. В законах эта статья никак не ограничивается, вот и приходится работать по 25 часов 8 дней в неделю.:rolleyes: А на все попытки возразить ответ один - "У вас ненормированный рабочий день, и вам за это положен дополнительный оплачиваемый отпуск!" (к сожалению я слишком поздно об этом узнала, наш кол. договор уже на утверждении в области)
Если профорг будет настаивать на кол.договоре письменно, и получив письменный отказ, обратится в комиссию по труду, на работодателя, отказывающегося вести переговоры и заключать договор могут быть возложены штрафные санкции.
Вот как-то так...
Удачи!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Tajussa*,
 У нас с больничными всё в порядке. Про ненормированный рабочий день - к сожалению не могу вспомнить где, но мне встречались нормы. Попробую поискать документы. Беда ещё в том, что при нашей работе, когда и вечером нужно выйти и в выходные праздник провести все (хотя имеют за это отгулы) требуют внести их в список дожностей с ненормированным рабочим днём, и соответственно с допонительным отпуском. А оплачивать его будет не из чего, и так идёт сокращение - в городе денег на зарплату для бюджетников не хватает.
Знаю, что в нашей ЦГбиблиотеке колдоговор не могут подписать ещё с января - всё согласовывают. Работники требуют дополнительные отпуска, для тех, кто проработал в культуре более 20 лет (хотя за это уже идёт доплата), материальную помощь буквально за каждый чих (а работников там 140 - "где деньги, Зин") , и предоставления служебного автобуса на нужды работников. Директор пытается вернуть их с небес на нашу грешную землю, к реальности, но вот уже 10 месяцев не могут прийти к соглашению. Я боюсь такой же ситуации.

----------


## Tajussa

> с января - всё согласовывают.


Не помню точно сколько (в передалх 10 дней по моему, но не уверена), но на согласование дается определенный срок. Если за это время работники не пришли к единому мнению с работодателем, то работодатель регистрирует кол. договор, а представитель работников оформляет что-то типа "Протокола разногласий", который потом прилагается к договору. Если надо - уточню.



> Про ненормированный рабочий день - к сожалению не могу вспомнить где, но мне встречались нормы.


В том-то и дело, есть нормированный рабочий день, есть суммированный учет рабочего времени, а с ненормированным днем - нет нормативов ( читала статьи академиков, преподающих трудовое право, так даже они приравнивают ненормированный рабочи деньй, при злоупотреблении работодателем, к принудительному ЗАПРЕЩЕННОМУ В СТРАНЕ труду). Был прецендент, когда сотрудница с ненормированным рабочим днем, по приказу начальника осталась на работе, закончила ее в 3 ночи, и опоздала на работу к 8 утра - проспала, ее лишили премии. Она судилась, и ПРОИГРАЛА суд!!!



> все (хотя имеют за это отгулы) требуют внести их в список дожностей с ненормированным рабочим днём


Не знают, куда лезут! :redface:
Давали бы мне все заработанные отгулы, и никакого 6 дневного оплачиваемого отпуска, который не дают с основным (устный приказ начальства) не надо бы было ( он, этот отпуск, еще и на следующий год не переходит, и компенсацию за него получить теперь нельзя, вот и пропадал уже пару раз).

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Tajussa*,
У нас дополнительный отпуск тоже только на бумаге, ещё никогда у директора не было. Но мечтать не запретишь.
Про согласование я нашла статью в инете, что после передачи заявления от одной из сторон даётся 7 дней на формирование комиссии по рассмотрению договора, затем 2 месяца на работу этой комиссии. Но в библиотеке всё упёрлось в то, что директор готова подписать договор с разногласиями, а работникам нужен только их вариант.

----------


## Рамоновна

> У нас без подписанного и зарегестрированного кол.договора (при наличии соответсвующей статьи) не будут оплачивать первые 3 дня больничного (вот такой дурдом придумало выыыыысокое областное начальство), поэтому он существует (при чем не просроченный, вовремя переписывается и регистрируется) во всех учреждениях культуры нашего города, и работодатели не менее заинтересованы в его существовании (они тоже люди, и тоже ходят на больничный


Ну и бред! Оплата больничного- уже давно в ведении соцстраха, в который отчисляются деньги и который *никак* не связан с профсоюзом. Интересно, и как в соцстрахе будут оплачивать 10-дневный больничный? К ним что, придет Марь Иванна и скажет: видим 10-считаем 7?

----------


## триумфатор

У меня вопрос к директорам учреждений культуры. Подскажите пожалуйста, осуществляют ли ваши учреждения кинопоказ. Раньше  кинопоказом занимался районный дом культуры, а с нового года заставляют забирать эти полномочия на наш уровень. Я не знаю, необходимо ли проходить лицензирование и т.д. и с чего начинать? Пока только готовим изменения в Устав.
 Что касается колдоговора, с нас его требуют, но согласовывать никто не хочет. Все время у финансистов и юристов какие-то отговорки. А в листе согласования еще 10 подписей надо "собрать". Каждый вносит правку, которая в дальнейшем не устраивает других согласующих. Уже год согласовываем. Хотя зачем, не знаю, все равно то, что там написано выполняться не будет. 
По больничным листам. Мне, как руководителю даже с одной стороны выгодно, что работник уходит на больничный. Оплата идет не с нашего основного бюджета, а с фонда соцстраха, соответственно экономятся деньги по статье заработная плата. Почему по этому поводу возникают вопросы, я не понимаю.

----------


## Tajussa

> Оплата больничного- уже давно в ведении соцстраха, в который отчисляются деньги и который никак не связан с профсоюзом.


Привет!  :flower:  а при чем тут профсоюз? 
Есть постановление, согласно которому, больничный оплачивается соц.страхом, начиная с 3 дня (первые 2 дня, прошу прощения за ошибку, писала - торопилась...). А в кол. договоре прописана статья расходов, с которой берутся средства на оплату первых 2 дней больничного (В нашем кол. договоре прописано так - Оплату двух первых дней больничного листа производить за счет средств фонда оплаты труда.).

----------


## Victorya

> Подскажите пожалуйста, осуществляют ли ваши учреждения кинопоказ. Раньше кинопоказом занимался районный дом культуры, а с нового года заставляют забирать эти полномочия на наш уровень. Я не знаю, необходимо ли проходить лицензирование и т.д. и с чего начинать?


 Так как работаю в Центре досуга (бывший, читай, переименованный кинотеатр) могу разъяснить: с 2006 года кинопоказ это нелицензируемая деятельность как было ранее. Поэтому никаких лицензий не требуется. Что же же касается кинопоказа, то в нашем районе с ним очень и очень туго. В городе с населением где-то тысяч 19 человек, уже лет десять нет ни одного учреждения осуществляющего демонстрацию фильмов!!! Ни государственного, ни частного, НИ КАКОГО! В районе есть штук пять киноустановок при CДК, киномеханики которых получают зарплату у нас в Центре досуга. Кинопоказ мертв, а мы над ним производим какие-то никому не нужные реанимационные действия. И ещё какие-то цифры в область подаем, дескать вот зрители, а вот сеансы, хотя ни того, не другого уже давно нет. И финансовую часть показываем: смотрите, вот три рубля, мы их на кино заработали, а эти рубль двадцать, это ВАША прокатная плата, за то, что вы дали нам замечательный фильм 3-её категории (т.е. показывать только в туалете) "Ленин в Октябре". И ещё платим за то, что сами насочиняли!

----------


## триумфатор

*Victorya*,
 У нас в настоящее время  примерно то же самое. Киномеханик числится, в кино никто не ходит, точнее на фильмы, которые есть в  киновидеофонде. Киномеханик ежемесячно со своей зарплаты отдает чуть-чуть так называемую "выручку", как будто показал фильм. Но данная деятельность -кинопоказ , по крайней мере у нас в округе,  дотационная и никто нас не спросит хотим ли мы осуществлять такую деятельность на базе учреждения, а просто напросто обяжут выполнять услуги для населения по киновидеопоказу и еще будут требовать, чтобы данная услуга была востребована. Спасибо Вам за консультацию и еще если не затруднит, подскажите на основании какого нормативного документа отменено лицензирование?

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас в районе раньше в половине клубов крутили кино. А лет пять назад списали все киноустановки и сдали на металл.

Так что теперь КИНА НЕ БУДЕТ...

----------


## Victorya

> подскажите на основании какого нормативного документа отменено лицензирование?


К сожалению сослаться на документ не могу, потому что нам в областном Комитет по культуре просто юрист сказала, что кино больше не лицензируется. А уж на основании чего мы и не спрашивали, с этим лицензированием было СТОЛЬКО проблем, что мы просто обрадовались и всё!!!




> Киномеханик ежемесячно со своей зарплаты отдает чуть-чуть так называемую "выручку", как будто показал фильм.


Ситуация - один в один!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Коллеги! А у нас в районе глава сменился! :redface:
Теперь все ждут перемен... Правда не знаем каких... :eek:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Политик без культуры - это дом, построенный на болоте.*

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

По поводу показа кинофильмов - у нас есть киноустановка, но фильмы, которые есть на катушках очень старые, и никого не привлекают. Так что использовали ставку киномеханика как доплату рабочему сцены, и иогда в школьные каникулы после игровых программ он крутил мультики (самое свежее что было - "Князь Владимир"), ну и показывали всякие страшные фильмы в тему на антинаркотических программах. А сейчас нововведение - обязали проводить лекции с специалистами из комитета по наркоконтролю, а они говорят - у нас новая установка, нарокоту можно называть не своим именем, а только "вредные вещества",  фильмы показывать только позитивные, значит то, что есть в кинопрокате не подходит. Вот и получается, что установка есть, она рабочая, но на мероприятия как правило используем проектор.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А с отпусками у нас как у Аллы - компенсация только при расчёте. Правда с этого года мы стараемся контролировать, чтобы ни у кого не было неотгулянных отпусков.

----------


## гунька

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Рада буду, если примете меня в свои ряды! Я уже 10 лет работаю методистом в доме культуры, проблем хватает. В этом году к нам пришла новая зав.детским сектором  и стала качать права, что мы не должны работать на поселок,т.е. не должны помогать школам, центру дет.творч., а должны работать только со "своими "детьми,т.е. с теми, кто ходит к нам в кружки. РАССУДИТЕ! ПОСОВЕТУЙТЕ,как быть. На конфликт идти не хочется, а директор наш не хочет портить с ней отношения, поэтому молчит.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 Здраствуй! Рады будем новому участнику нашего самодеятельного коллектива.
По поводу вашей проблемы - у меня аналогичная ситуация, только я выступаю в роли вашей зав. сектором. Дело в том, что с этого года нам ввели муниципальное задание - дали определённое количество мероприятий, которые мы должны провести и посетителей ДК. Так вот, при учёте мероприятий за 1 полугодие, выяснилось, что нам не будут учитываться мероприятия, которые мы проводим с администрацией - их считает себе в зачёт Управление культуры, мероприятия в других учреждениях культуры - их засчитывает то учреждение, в котором проводилось, не будут засчитываться мероприятия с дворцом детского творчества - это будут их мероприятия. То есть по факту, получается,что работа проделана огромная, а по отчёту - мы ничего не делали. Объяснили это тем, что каждое мероприятие, проведённое совместо засчитывалось каждым из учреждений, и на конечном этапе в статистику вместо одного мероприятия попадало 5 или 6 (по числу участвовавших в нём учреждений). Сейчас я стараюсь уходить от совместных мероприятий, хотя их организовывать легче. Не знаю, может я не права.

----------


## Рамоновна

> каждое мероприятие, проведённое совместо засчитывалось каждым из учреждений, и на конечном этапе в статистику вместо одного мероприятия попадало 5 или 6 (по числу участвовавших в нём учреждений).


У нас такая система подсчета мероприятий пока действует. Иногда одно мероприятие и по 20 раз считаем, если в нем принимали участие все сельские филиалы. Но пока область не вводит новую систему подсчетов, а мы не хотим инициировать это сами- представляете, как упадут показатели в 7-НК!




> Сейчас я стараюсь уходить от совместных мероприятий, хотя их организовывать легче. Не знаю, может я не права.


От совместных мероприятий мы не уходим, да и не даст никто уйти. Сегодня поем в собесе-завтра они нам газель дадут, танцуем в образовании- не будет проблем со снятием детей с уроков...




> мы не должны работать на поселок,т.е. не должны помогать школам, центру дет.творч., а должны работать только со "своими "детьми,т.е. с теми, кто ходит к нам в кружки.


А у нас подобные мероприятия стоят в программе даже отдельным пунктом по заголовком СОДЕЙСТВИЕ ДРУГИМ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯМ. 
И вообще, если в селе - 40 детей, мыслимо ли их делить со школой в дни проведения праздников?

----------


## гунька

Спасибо,что откликнулись! А мы наоборот считаем все мероприятия,проведенные в других местах. за свои. Может, я не права, но вариться в собственном котле не люблю и все равно выхожу " в народ". У нас на поселок(12 тыс.населения) один дом культуры, и кто же, если не мы, будем работать с населением? А ребятишек сейчас не очень-то пускают по вечерам в ДК,потому что на улице темно.

----------


## Arnav

> мы не должны работать на поселок,т.е. не должны помогать школам, центру дет.творч., а должны работать только со "своими "детьми,т.е. с теми, кто ходит к нам в кружки.


Держать целый штат сотрудников. которые будут прыгать вокруг одного и того же контингента "кружковцев"? Дурость! Дом культуры, Центр культуры. культурно-досуговый центр, да как хотите назовите, должен работать с самыми различными категориями населения - и возрастными, и социальными. Для того. чтобы работать только с кружковцами хватило бы и одной вашей завсектором. А налаживать отношения с другими организациями, выходить в "народ" - весьма полезно и приятно, чем работать перед одними и теми же детьми. Такое можно представить только в самом кошмарном сне - сидишь себе в своем заведении - и поешь. и пляшешь "только для своих".
Мероприятие, проведенное в другом месте, считается выездным, и можно смело ставить себе его в отчет. Если я выехал с концертной программой. со своей аппаратурой и артистами - то чье же это мероприятие? Дяди Васи, что ли? может быть. характер у меня такой. то я бы пошел все-таки на выяснение отношений с заведующей детским сектором. Это что за такая величина. что ее даже диретор боится. Еще бы и директору досталось. Удел творческого человека - дарить  радость как можно большему количеству людей, а не пукать под одеялом "для своих". Сорри. за эмоциональность, просто довольно ярко представил как если бы мне поставили такие условия.

----------

Алла и Александр (22.08.2018)

----------


## гунька

За эмоциональность спасибо! Вы молодец, мне очень симпатичны эмоциональные люди, я и сама такая(спичка) это не очень хорошо, наверное. А директор ее не то чтобы боится, просто ЗДС наша, чуть что не по ней, за сердце хватается и в истерику... Связываться не хочется. Да что мы все о грустном... Согласитесь-работа наша хоть и трудная, и малооплачиваемая,НО САМАЯ ИНТЕРЕСНАЯ!!!:tongue: :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Держать целый штат сотрудников. которые будут прыгать вокруг одного и того же контингента "кружковцев"? Мероприятие, проведенное в другом месте, считается выездным, и можно смело ставить себе его в отчет. Если я выехал с концертной программой. со своей аппаратурой и артистами - то чье же это мероприятие? Дяди Васи, что ли?


Ну вокруг кружковцев мы не прыгаем, а кроме этого проводим мероприятия для различных групп населения по самым различным поводам. Поверьте, 292 мероприятия за прошлый год - этого достаточно и без совместных.
По поводу выездных - при отчёте за 9 месяцев нам их не засчитали. А от выпаолнения муниципального задания зависит финансирование и фонд оплаты труда (стимулирующая надбавка). Так что постоянно в состоянии подвешенности - знаешь, чт с адмнистрацией района, например, ругаться не будешь, и сделаешь им мероприятие, и понимаешь, что ДК это ничего не даст.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
[QUOTE=Рамоновна;2467340]У нас такая система подсчета мероприятий пока действует. Иногда одно мероприятие и по 20 раз считаем, если в нем принимали участие все сельские филиалы.

К сожалению, наша область попала в чило 8 областей, на которых проводят эксперимент. Новую систему оплаты труда у нас ввели раньше всех - в сентябре прошлого года, на нас обтёсываются все шероховатости. Вот и с отчётностью - они сами пока точно не понимают, как и что считать, 9-месячный отчёт готовили 2 недели, все учреждения по нескольку раз переделывали, то одно считали, то другое. В результате считали отдельно свои мероприятия, отдельно участие в городских и областных, отдельно участие в фестивалях, а совместные - увы и ах....

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
*гунька*,
 И честно говоря,я не совсем понимаю, в чём у вас проблема. Кружки - кружками, но если у вас 1 ДК - то проведение мероприятий это ваш хлеб. Не может же ваша ЗДС запретить вам организацию концертов в ДК для пенсионеров, вечерова для подростков всего посёлка, новогодних ёлок

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
*гунька*,
 Не совсем всё-таки понимаю вашу проблему. Кружки - кружками, но проведение мероприятий наш хлеб. Не может же ваша ЗДС запретить проводить мероприятия для подростков, пенсионеров, детей

----------


## гунька

Вишенка,здравствуйте! Да это,в общем-то, и не проблема,просто просила совета. А дело в том,что школа попросила ЗДС помочь в проведении праздника посвящение в пятиклассники.А она отказала, ссылаясь на то,что не обязана работать с "чужими" детьми. Вот и все. Да и Бог с ней,справились мы и без нее.:wink:

----------


## Arnav

> она отказала, ссылаясь на то,что не обязана работать с "чужими" детьми.


Чаще всего это те же самые дети, которые приходят к вам в ДК. Да и вообще делить детей на "своих" и "Чужих"..как то...
Убирать вам нужно эту "самодурку". Похватается за сердце. потом может быть за голову возьмется. Потому что среди сотрудников всегда есть те. кто спекулирует на своем якобы слабом здоровье или вообще кости под дурака. Убирать нужно и тех, и других. и коллективу легче дышится, и народу больше радости. Я сейчас совсем не о негативном и грустном. Наоборот...с пожеланиями радости и удачи всем...

----------


## Рамоновна

> готовим торжественную церемонию вступления в должность нового Главы района. В принципе практически все готово, сейчас ещё раз просмотрю музыкальное сопровождение и ждем конкретную дату.





> А мы делали такую церемонию на вступление в должность нашей главы и депутатов. Прошло очень торжественно. Потом по нашему сценарию весь район делал.


Может, поделитесь, как? :wink: У нас выборы в марте.




> Согласитесь-работа наша хоть и трудная, и малооплачиваемая,НО САМАЯ ИНТЕРЕСНАЯ!!!


Вот сегодня, например, вместе со своими методистами "висела" на стенах гостиной замка Ольдебургских- драпировали зал портьерным полотном. Больше 200 погонных метров порезали, погладили, намотали, а потом еще и прибивали с мужиками на 4-х метровую высоту.
Получилось- СУПЕР!!! Как писали раньше в школьных сочинениях, УСТАЛЫЕ, НО ДОВОЛЬНЫЕ МЫ ВОЗВРАЩАЛИСЬ ДОМОЙ.:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## гунька

Так это же так здорово! Вроде бы и устаешь, и послать иногда хочется эту работу, а потом видишь глаза зрителе- и все!!! Хочется творить! А мне, например, очень нравятся не сами праздники, а именно подготовка, вся эта кутерьма. Скоро ДЕНЬ МАТЕРИ, мой самый любимый концерт, я сценарий начинаю писать летом, стараюсь новые стихи сочинить, новые песни подобрать. А у вас как проходит День Матери? Поделитесь,пожалуйста, новыми идеями,очень хочется поучиться у людей опытных и неравнодушных!

----------


## гунька

У нас на торжественной части дня города гости входили на сцену под рушником, который держали над головой 2 девушки в русских костюмах, а на сцене их встречали два маленьких ребенка хлебом-солью. Только это, конечно, надо обыграть.

----------


## Tasha1979

Ни каких "хлеб-соль", по моему, быть не может на митинге. "МИТИНГ - массовое собрание граждан, чтобы публично выразить отношение к действиям лиц и организаций, событиям общественно-политической жизни. Проводится преимущественно на открытом воздухе, заканчивается принятием резолюции."
А с вручением каравая - это скорее всего другая форма, может торжественное собрание...

----------


## lesyanew

А что за митинг у вас?

Хотя на митинге хлеба-соли быть не может. У нас с караваем встречают гостей, или еще момент с караваем на День сельхоз.работника. У кого-то каравай использовался на праздниках города.

Но на митинге такого не должно быть, не та форма.

----------


## Victorya

Как раз только что приехала с митинга по поводу начала эксплуатации газопровода в одном из сел района. 
  Сразу сразу: караваи были, потому что приехали высокие чины из области, участвующие в подведении газа и строительстве газопровода. Если коротко, то дело происходило так: фанфары, под лиричную музычку девушки в народных костюмах поднесли караваи гостям, далее ведущая объявляет митинг открытым, Гимн России, предоставление слов официальным лицам, церемония зажжения символического факела, выступление главы района, слова благодарности от жителей; ведущая объявлет митинг закрытым; Гимн России; всем спасибо , до свидания!

----------


## Рамоновна

Я бы не назвала открытие газа митингом в чистом виде, поэтому здесь и уместны хлеб-соль.

А у нас еще в месте открытия газа выставляют столы с разносолами и местного разлива самогоночкой. Открытие газа перерастает в народное гуляние с частушками и...
И еще: обязательно жарят яичницу яиц в 20 в ближайшем доме на новой плите.

Высоким гостям на память иногда вручается корзина изобилия /мед, сало, лук, чеснок, перец, огурцы... и та же самогоночка, котрую у нас с любовью называют "Рамонский родник"/

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Рамоновна*,
 Ой, уже к вам на открытие чего-нибудь хочется, так хорошо написАла

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Но честно говоря на митинге никогода хлеба-соли не видела. Если встречают высоких гостей, то у нас как правило хлеб-соль и всё остальное преподноситтся им или на въезде в область, или в город (смотря какие гости). А митинг - достаточно строгая форма, единственное, что у нас допускается - очень небольшая концертная программа после официального завершения митинга.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*,
 Расскажешь потом, как прошло.

----------


## orsia

Эх, а у нас проекты, проекты.. Записались все! В этом году вытягивали большие праздники из шляпы. Ну чтоб не обидно было кому что писать. Мне достался юбилей победы (это с января и по сентябрь надо делать) и день любви, семьи и верности. На юбилей хочу провести бал для ветеранов на открытом воздухе, и акцию "Зажги свечу". А день любви, семьи и верности посвятить году учителя.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*orsia*,
 Наташ, про Свечу Памяти расскажи поподробней, пожалуйста

----------


## гунька

МОЛОДЦЫ! Очень-очень неплохо получилось! :Aga: Я надеюсь, мэр доволен остался? А у нас вступление нового Главы в должность очень скромненько прощло. Он мужик демократичный, бывший спортсмен,не любит никакой официальности.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Наташенька, поделись,пожалуйста,идейкой насчет этого! :Oj:  :flower:  :flower: Должно быть интересно!		




		 sig 

				__________________[/QUOTE]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Насчет темы года учителя и дня семьи,любви и верности.	






		 sig 

				__________________[/QUOTE]

----------


## Рамоновна

> В этом году вытягивали большие праздники из шляпы. Ну чтоб не обидно было кому что писать.


А у нас существует уже традиционное распределение. У меня- Рождественский спектакль, конкурс "С любовью- к женщине", день поселка, День работников с/хозяйства, все театрализованные областные конкурсы. Да и в течение года еще столько набегает...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А мы переделываем Устав. Сказали, что кроме названия "муниципальное" обязательно должно быть указано "бюджетное учреждение". Кто-нибудь с этим встречался..
На семинаре в Москве говорили, что с Нового года вводится понятие "новое бюджетное учреждение", у которого финансирование будет субсидиями и субвенциями, но никакой ссылки на закон не дали. То ли он ещё не принят, то ли на утверждении. Вот я и в раздумьях - можно пойти по простому пути -вставить в Устав фразу "МУК является бюджетным учреждением", то ли, если действительно какой-то закон готовится менять название МУК на МБУК, но это влечёт замену печати, банковских реквизитов и т.д. А юристам за утверждение устава тоже 2 раза платить не хочется. Эх, знать бы где соломки подстелить..

----------


## orsia

*Рамоновна*, знаешь, тогда бы на мне были открытие сезона, день победы, день города, день любви семьи и верности, 1 сентября, закрытие сезона, новый год и масленица... А остальные сидели бы с одним проектом на двоих - у Наташи ведь лучше получится.. Поэтому в этом году все по-честному. *Алла и Александр*, в самом конце праздника, перед фейерверком, мы раздадим народу свечи и на песне зажгем их в память о погибших. Думаю, красиво получится...

----------


## Victorya

> в самом конце праздника, перед фейерверком, мы раздадим народу свечи и на песне зажгем их в память о погибших.


 Девочки! А у нас на таком же моменте со свечами, на сцене две исполнительницы поют песню "Зажгите свечи" (к сожалению авторов не знаю), правда не знаю, есть ли у нас плюс этой песни, потому что каждый раз поют "вживую", в это время в зале приглушается свет, из боковых дверей в зрительный зал выходят участники хореографического коллектива (или молодежного движения), медленно через весь зал идут и становятся лицом к зрителям в промежуток между авансценой и первым рядом, а также в боковых проходах... Получается свечи располагаются буквой "П". Вместе со звучащей песней момент по эмоциональному накалу очень впечатляющий.

----------


## Victorya

Ну вот, видите - сколько людей столько и мнений... В том виде, как описала *Рамоновна*, это действительно трудно назвать митингом, это уже торжественное открытие, а так как у  *Вишенка-Владимир*, то тоже вряд ли митинг (раз присутствуют концертные номера)... Мы иногда на работе частенько спорим относительно определения формы мероприятия, и когда уже споры заходят в тупик, сходимся на одном, что важнее содержание, т.е конкретная программа, а уж как её обозвать - наверное, дело вторичное...

----------


## orsia

*Victorya*, у меня открытая площадка... так что мы концерт до последнего тянуть будем...

----------


## Victorya

*orsia*, Наташа, у тебя все 100%-но получится! С твоими-то способностями! Эх, нам бы таких работников побольше!!! 
От нас такая талантливая девочка замуж ушла :frown:

----------


## Рамоновна

> поют песню "Зажгите свечи"


Оригинал исполняет Тамара Гвердцители. музыка Геннадия Татарченко, стихи Юрия Рыбчинского

Минус здесь:http://narod.ru/disk/343611000/minus_svechi.mp3.html

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Зажги свечу в честь воинов,
Которые когда-то
За нашу жизнь свободную
Сражались с автоматом.
Зажги свечу в честь памяти
О тех, кого нет с нами.
Зажги свечу. И пусть горит
Ее святое пламя!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Скоро День народного единства. Может у кого- нибудь есть наработки, поделитесь пожалуста. У меня есть сценарии концертов к этому празднику с прошлых двух лет. Кому нужно, могу выставить. Может быть, обращаюсь не в той теме но искала по форуму - нигде не нашла:frown:

----------


## Victorya

> Скоро День народного единства. Может у кого- нибудь есть наработки, поделитесь пожалуста.


В домашнем компьютере этих сценариев нет, а в рабочем один-два найдется, но именно сценарии праздничных концертных программ к дню народного единства...
Могу принести...

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Victorya*,
Принесите, пожалуста. Мне именно концертные программы и нужны. Заранее благодарю :flower:

----------


## Tasha1979

А у нас нет такого.

----------


## Victorya

> Victorya,
> Принесите, пожалуста. Мне именно концертные программы и нужны. Заранее благодарю


Ольга, свой сценарий по *Дню народного единства* выложила в соответствующую темку. Добро пожаловать:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128931

Удачи в реализации намеченных целей!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Что-то совсем у нас в кабинете пусто стало. Девочки,  АУ!, где вы... Или уже на Дне народного единства?

----------


## вокся

> Или уже на Дне народного единства?


а этот праздник прижился уже где-то?:eek: Его где-то широкомасштабно  на уровне районов уже отмечают? 
А я про него вспоминаю только потому, что у мужа Днюха 4го...Вот и приходится весь день мириться и со всем соглашаться по двум причинам))))

----------


## Victorya

> а этот праздник прижился уже где-то?:eek: Его где-то широкомасштабно  на уровне районов уже отмечают? 
> А я про него вспоминаю только потому, что у мужа Днюха 4го...Вот и приходится весь день мириться и со всем соглашаться по двум причинам))))


Насколько я понимаю, это ветка работников культуры, которые трудятся в муниципальных учреждениях... Поэтому думаю, что День народного единства - один из календарных праздников, который так или иначе отмечается, читай прописывается в перспективных и текущих планах, и соответственно ПРОВОДИТСЯ! :rolleyes: У нас в этом году - это большой тематический концерт.

----------


## вокся

> который так или иначе отмечается, читай прописывается в перспективных и текущих планах, и соответственно ПРОВОДИТСЯ!


Имея непосредственное отношение к работникам культуры, поэтому и удивляюсь данному факту... :eek: у нас даже не прописывается... Может в комитете этот день как-то и обозначается, но "на местах":rolleyes:... 
Я просматривала сценарии на форуме... День независимости России, день Российского флага, 4 ноября... Чем очень принципиальным отличаются эти праздники? Мы как-то спорили коллегиально... К единому определённому мнению не пришли. 
Может, я слишком "советская"? :biggrin:

----------


## гунька

А унас все, что связано с патриотическими праздниками, стоит в планах на первом месте. Поэтому всегда проводим концерты и 4 ноября, и день православной молодежи, и 12 июня. Бывшая Глава Администрации приучила.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*вокся*,
 Понятно, что меогие из новоявленных праздников по сути народу не понятны и не совсем близки. Даже исторически дата 4.11. за уши притянута. У нас в городе ТВ проводило соцопрос - очень большая часть населения даже не помнит, что за праздник 4 ноября. Но мы обязаны проводить такие мероприятия. День российского флага у нас пока проходит мимо - отпуска, коллективы распущены, ну и в общем праздник флага  в США - это поколениями привитая традиция, а мы только начинаем. На День независимости России у нас несколько лет был карнавал, в прошлом году праздновали юбилей образования губернии, что будет в этом году - не зная. А вот день независимости - отдуваемся по полной. В 2-х клубах ветеранов праздничные заседания, детское меропрятие для школьников, концерт хора ветеранов войны и труда, большой концерт коллективов ДК.
Пршу помощи. Мне срочно нужно переименовать ставку "начальника отдела". Деньги оставляют, но просили ввести другое наименование. Работа будет что-то типа администратора, но зарплата ставки администратор слишком маленькая. Ничего в голову не идёт. Может что-нибудь подскажете (название обязательно должно соответствовать тарифно- квалификационному справочнику)

----------


## вокся

> Но мы обязаны проводить такие мероприятия.


:biggrin: Сегодня пришла за зарплатой... Подходит дирехтор))) Ну, что, говорит, на 4е надо готовить концертную программу))) 
Накаркала вчера)))) Проведём...Родина сказала "Надо", мы отвечаем "Есть")))

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*вокся*,
 :biggrin:

----------


## Рамоновна

А у нас 4 ноября совпадает с днем рождения района. Проводим прием в администрации с вручением медалей "За заслуги перед... районом" и - 4-5 номеров х/самодеятельности.

----------


## lesyanew

У нас на День народного единства большой праздничный концерт на площади. Вообще праздник длится с 11 до 16.00. Там помимо концерта и детская игровая, и спортивные состязания. Короче, по полной программе.

----------


## Victorya

> У нас на День народного единства большой праздничный концерт на площади. Вообще праздник длится с 11 до 16.00. Там помимо концерта и детская игровая, и спортивные состязания. Короче, по полной программе.


   А мы уже провели сегодня большой тематический концерт с участием творческих коллективов Городского дома культуры и районного Центра досуга, а также с привлечением лучших творческих сил сельских домов культуры. Хорошая получилась концертная программа длительностью около 2 часов, зрителей полный зал, все остались довольны! :rolleyes: Чуть позже возможно выложу срезки с видео... :Vah: 
  Остался ещё один выездной концерт, приуроченный к этой же дате, и начнем готовиться к Дню матери!

----------


## Tasha1979

А у нас ещё День милиции 10 ноября, и 20 ноября День с/х.

----------


## Tasha1979

Вот пара документов, может пригодятся. На их основе делается областной модельный стандарт. http://files.mail.ru/BW9TB7 - Это МЕТОДИЧЕСКИЕ УКАЗАНИЯ ПО РЕАЛИЗАЦИИ ВОПРОСОВ МЕСТНОГО САМОУПРАВЛЕНИЯ В СФЕРЕ КУЛЬТУРЫ ГОРОДСКИХ И СЕЛЬСКИХ ПОСЕЛЕНИЙ, МУНИЦИПАЛЬНЫХ РАЙОНОВ (в нём и модельные стандарты и примерные положения), и МЕТОДИЧЕСКОЕ ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ
СОЦИАЛЬНО-КУЛЬТУРНОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ- УЧЕБНО-МЕТОДИЧЕСКОЕ ПОСОБИЕ (рекомендовано Министерством культуры и массовых коммуникаций Российской Федерации в качестве учебно-методического пособия для специалистов учреждений культуры клубного типа и студентов учреждений среднего профессионального образования). Последнее мне оочень пригодилось.

----------


## Victorya

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
*Tasha1979*,
 Девочки, спасибо большое!

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*, спасибо огромное. Попытась выложить адрес (никогда этого не делала, поэтому может и не получится) 
ja.zef@mail.ru   А по поводу темы "документы" - я "ЗА"

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ребята, порадуйтесь за нас :Vah:  В условиях всемирного экономического кризиса нам выделили 2 миллиона на аварийные работы в ДК :Aga:  Конечно, чтобы снять всю аварийку нам надо 30 млн, но 2 - это тоже супер, мы сделаем крышу, на нас течь весной не будет, а это главное:biggrin: :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## Victorya

> Ребята, порадуйтесь за нас


Вот уж повезло так повезло!!! Поздравляем! Нам за последние годы, перепадало по чуть-чуть, сначала отремонтировали крышу и систему отопления - не поверите, 7 лет назад мы целую зиму сидели в неотапливаемом помещении, и никто не думал нас отправлять ни в какие отпуска без содержания! Пережили... Потом сделали косметический ремонт в зрительном зале и фойе, фасад подмазали... А в этом году ничего не сделали  :Tu:  секвестировали всё. И в будущем году ничего не обещают. А у нас, господи, стыдно сказать, туалет на улице...

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Мы в этом плане не очень обижены - только все не по человечески делается: сначало косметический ремонт - а через год крыша, которая до этого весь год текет.kuku.
А меня пожалейте: нам на 2010 год не дали ни коппейки по статье "Мероприятия": :Jopa:   :mad:

----------


## Рамоновна

А у нас в моем ДК *на средства сельского поселения*/оно у нас самое богатое из сельских/  за 3 года:

-вставили пластиковые окна фасада/они у нас почти до пола/
-капитально отремонтировали фасад
-вставили пластиковые окна в дискозале
-установили подвесные потолки и освещение
-ежегодно выделяют по 10-12 тысяч на косметический ремонт, по 25-30 тысяч на ремонт отопления
-финансирование поселковых мероприятий- тоже не проблема. Например, открытие новогодней елки обошлось в 50 тысяч.

Нашему главе сельского поселения- нет и 35 лет. Но мужик- конкретный. Любой вопрос решаю с ним за 5 минут. Да-да, нет-нет. Терпеть не могу соплежуйства- когда тебя кормят обещаниями, а потом через месяц отказывают, или сама устаешь ждать...

----------


## baranvagalina

> Документ нашла, но нет ваших адресов - куда отправить?


А можно оба документа попросить?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 А что такое статья "Мероприятия"  :Oj: 
Я об этом даже никогда не слышала. 310 статья - основные средства есть, 340 - материалы - есть, 225 - ремонт и 226 договора - есть, ну ещё зарплата, налоги, а мероприятий -нет. Может я что-то потеряла...
*Рамоновна*,
 завидую по хорошему. У нас с администрацией вроде сейчас тоже проблем нет, но раньше, при другом руководстве УК всё впихивалось только в один ДК, а остальные жили едва сводя концы с концами. А все муниципальные учреждения культуры находятся в зданиях, постройки 50-х годов, все требуют ремонта. Вот наш новый начальник, при всём своём хорошем отношении и желании помочь вынуждена делить "тришкин кафтан" на всех.

----------


## Зарница

*Рамоновна*,
ЗАВИДУЮ по доброму!!! Я даже не представляю как так можно жить!!! Наша пос.адм. на новогодние игровые программы выделяет... (только не смейтесь)...300 руб. (я не опечаталась) - и мы выкручиваемся (а шо делать).
*Вишенка-Владимир*,Марина, в статью "Мероприятия"(номер статьи не помню - если обязательно, то в понедельник узнаю, скажу) мы закладываем финансы на проведение мероприятий, например на Новый год - 50000руб, на 8 марта - 30000руб и т.д.Эти деньги область.утверждает когда утверждается весь бюджет. Так вот - на 2010 год - 0руб. Предполагается с на наших платных. А я не знаю куда эти платные сунуть: или текущий ремонт, или противопож.мероприятия,или з/п, или инвентарь необходимый для клубов приобрести ... :Jopa:  Незнаю что будет и как жить будем (точнее выживать). Что то я совсем раскисла:frown: (наверное от зависти) :biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Ты не кисни, нам на мероприятия денег не давали НИКОГДА:smile:
Так, что мы всегда всё проводим с платных. Однако, живы. А зачем вам давали деньги на Новый год - разве вы не продавали билеты:eek:

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Марина, какие билеты - площадь, и остальные на улице (традиционно в первую неделю года проводим игровые площадки на улицах поселка). Я наверное неправильно объяснила: районные мероприятия вы проводите на свои платные? Мелкие, внутренние - понятное дело - сами оплачиваем. А на крупные районные  платных реально не хватит!!! ИЛИ...а сколько вы зарабатываете:rolleyes:

----------


## Victorya

> Зарница,
> Ты не кисни, нам на мероприятия денег не давали НИКОГДА


У нас тоже в бюджет учреждения никогда не закладывались расходы на проведение мероприятий, НО... при огранизации больших значимых районных праздников основное бремя расходов ВСЕГДА брала на себя сама администрация района.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Мы не проводим районных мероприятий - мы в областном городе. Мероприятя района - это проблема районной админимстрации, от нас озвучка, выступления коллективов, сценарий - не всегда. Естественно, всё это мы делаем бесплатно. Про билеты я спросила, потому, что у нас все ДК проводят ёлки.
На городских мероприятиях мы тоже обязаны участвовать. В этом году на День города у нас была 2-х часовая детская программа на 1 площади, открытие праздника на другой, молодёжная 1,5 часовая программа, и наши коллективы участвовали в вечерней программе. Конечно, основную часть расходов на себя брало УК, но недостающую коммуникацию на 35 тыс. купили мы, ну, кроме этого конечно ещё были расходы. А по зарабатыванию денег - в прошлом году 1,5 млн, в этом году рассчиываем на 2,5 млн. Но и расходы у нас большие. Здание тебует ремонта, капиталки за 50 лет ни разу не было, практически все деньги идут на зарплату и ремонт. Очень хочется купить костюмы, компъютеры - но возможностей мало. Есть у нас в области ДК, зарабатывающие по 3,5 млн, но кк правило, это ДК в районных городах, зарабатывающие на приездах звёзд разной величины, которым кроме как в этих ДК в маленьких городах выступать больше негде. У нас такие концерты не проводятся - зал не коммерческий, есть и больше. Так, что деньги достаются нам трудно. Зато здание хорошеет и это приятно.

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*
*Рамоновна*,
 Ты ведь так и не рассказала, как у вас прошло во дворце Ольденбургских  :Aga:

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
все понятно с вами. У нас совершенно все по другому. И план наш (всех УК района) всего то 700 000. Но и это мы тянем с трудом!!! Дервенский народ платить не любит, да и если честно - брать с них нечего. И звезды к нам не заезжают -ваабще. А если кого то и приглашаем ("звездочек") - то платим мы, а не они.Основной доход с дискотек - но и он упал из за закона по несовершеннолетним.Нас уже штрафовали по этому поводу.*Victorya*, а как у вас?

----------


## Victorya

> И план наш (всех УК района) всего то 700 000


А это что - план по платным услугам? 
У нас доходы от платных услуг распределяются по-разному: в основном на приобретение костюмов и иногда 340 статью. А вот содержание здания, ремонт и коммуналку с этих денег мы никогда не оплачивали, обеспечение этих статей расхода берет на себя райбюджет.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Рамоновна*,
 Как здорово, вы молодцы  :Ok:  Хоть бы всё получилось, и за колбасками поближе ехать:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Зарница*,
 Мы тоже начинали с дискотек, но потом появились ночные клубы - мы им не конкуренты (в основном из-за того, что не имеем права торговать алкаголем). Так, что основной доход - платные кружки. И немного идёт с аренды - то меховая ярмарка заглянет, то мёд привезут на продажу.
*Victorya*,
50% от доходов по решению нашего Совета народных депутатов мы имеем право использовать на доплаты и премии, что мы и делаем. Но нас обязали часть расходов в процентном соотношении за всё (налоги, коммуналка, и т.д.) возмещать из платных услуг. А на ремонт нам дают, только если что-то крупное, весь космеиический - за свой счёт.

----------


## Зарница

> А это что - план по платным услугам?


Адм.дает нам план, который мы обязаны выполнить в теч.года. Я его распределяю на все клубы по квартально и вперед:eek: У нас эти деньги идут на все:и на костюмы, и косм.ремонт, подписка,проведение мероприятий, приобретения, канц,противопож.мер, з/п внебюджетникам, земельный налог.... - все не перечислить.И на все естесственно этих денег не хватает!!! 
*Рамоновна* - МОЛОДЦЫ!!! :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

[QUOTE=Зарница;2492694] У нас эти деньги идут на все:и на костюмы, и косм.ремонт, подписка,проведение мероприятий, приобретения, канц,противопож.мер, з/п внебюджетникам, земельный налог....И на все естесственно этих денег не хватает!!! 
Аналогичная история :Vah:

----------


## Tasha1979

Добрый вечер. Вот сегодня услышали песню Высоцкого "Так случилос-мужчины ушли", в исполнении Екатерины Гусевой. И песню "Вальс медсестры" в её же исполнении. Теперь загорелись идеей сделать эти песни с нашей солисткой. Но минусовки в сети найти не могу. Помогите. Екатерина Гусева пела эти песни на концерте День Победы, и песню "Так случилось.." она ещё пела на юбилеё Высоцкого. Вот ссылка на песни и видео. http://files.mail.ru/XN9WOA 
Может и вам пригодятся. Мурашки от от них и слезу вышибает. Может кто сам сделает минусовку.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Tasha1979*,
Отправляю вам два варианта минуса  вальса фронтовой медсестры:smile:

----------


## Kodochigova_Tana

Попросили на работе провести мастер класс с сельскими работниками на тему "Работа с детским вокальным коллективом". Незнаю с чего начать и как построить занятие. Времени 3 часа. Может что-нибудь подскажите?

----------


## Рамоновна

Сначала- несколько слов о методике, характеристика коллектива, его достижения.
Потом- приходят дети. С ними: распеваетесь, и показываете разные этапы работы над вокальным произведением: что-то впервые слушаете и обсуждаете, что-то разучиваете по партиям, что-то поете в готовом виде. Можно показать отдельно работу с солистами.
Но все равно- три часа, по-моему, много.

----------


## Svleia

Дорогие коллеги здравствуйте!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Принимаете к себе...  :Oj: Я  работаю в  сельско ДК худ.руком. Очень много у вас всего интересного :Ok: . У меня к вам большая просьба, может быть кто то проводил юбилей ДК, поделитесь сценарием и всё как можно провести юбилей. У нас юбилей сельского ДК 40 лет. Не откажите в помощи!

svele21@mail.ru -Светлана

----------


## гунька

Девочки,минусовок уменя очень много-и о войне, и о маме.Но как их сюда выложить? Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Сюда нельзя выкладывать минуса. Только в личку.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Svleia*,
 Мы проводили юбилей ДК 25 лет. И в этой теме тоже где-то есть рекомендации по проведению такого мероприятия. У нас было что-то типа. От всей души.  Мы пригласили на праздник всех тех, кто когда-то работал в нашем ДК. Сделали фотовыставку, где поместили фотографии работников ДК тех времен, когда они работали в нем. Выставка вызвала большой интерес.

----------


## Svleia

*Алла и Александр* большое спасибо  :flower: за подсказку, насчет юбилея. Мы тоже собираемся сделать фотовыставку - фотографий тех лет , работу ДК. 
Сейчас еще эту тему пролистаю и посмотрю.Спасибо!

svele21@mail.ru - Светлана

----------


## fomusik

[QUOTE=Tasha1979;2493800]Вот сегодня услышали песню Высоцкого "Так случилос-мужчины ушли" [QUOTE]

Обожаю эту песню! и давно ищу минус . если у кого-нибудь найдется - и мне, плиз! :061: 

*Добавлено через 26 минут*



> А у нас в моем ДК *на средства сельского поселения*/оно у нас самое богатое из сельских/  за 3 года:
> 
> -вставили пластиковые окна фасада/они у нас почти до пола/
> -капитально отремонтировали фасад
> -вставили пластиковые окна в дискозале
> -установили подвесные потолки и освещение
> -ежегодно выделяют по 10-12 тысяч на косметический ремонт, по 25-30 тысяч на ремонт отопления
> -финансирование поселковых мероприятий- тоже не проблема. Например, открытие новогодней елки обошлось в 50 тысяч.


вот это я понимаю - хозяин.  :Ok: 
а наш за прошедший год сократил 0,5 ставки директора, 0,5 библиотекаря, на День села (145-летие) выделил 1,5 тыс. рублей, а сейчас еще и от топления отказался - мерзнем в холодном ДК, пытаемся согреться бытовыми обогревателями :Jopa: :frown:

----------


## fomusik

> Девочки и мальчике, скажите пожалуйста. а выносится ли хлеб соль гостям на митинге? Для меня это как - то дико. Возможно существует такая форма митинга? Подскажите пожалуйста.


Согласна с Tasha1979 - на митинге никакого хлеба-соли быть не должно по определению:wink:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Svleia*,
Мы недавно провели юбилей 30 лет в соседнем СДК, сценарий выслала вам на почту. Кое-что брала с форума, всем спасибо за материал :flower: 

*fomusik*,
Вальс встречайте на почте.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Алла и Александр*,
А как выкладывать минуса в личку, у меня не получилось...

----------


## Зарница

> Ни каких "хлеб-соль", по моему, быть не может на митинге. "МИТИНГ - массовое собрание граждан, чтобы публично выразить отношение к действиям лиц и организаций, событиям общественно-политической жизни. Проводится преимущественно на открытом воздухе, заканчивается принятием резолюции."
> А с вручением каравая - это скорее всего другая форма, может торжественное собрание...


ПОЛНОСТЬЮ СОГЛАСНА!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Svleia*,
 Мы тоже в этом году праздновали юбилей - 50 лет. И у нас в фойе была фотовыставка. Концерт постарались сделать насыщенным, готовили новые номера, постарались предусмотреть, чтобы было не тяжело для зрителя - больше 1,5 часа трудно удерживать внимание. Поэтому на сцену с поздравлениями выходили тольео глава города, председатель совета нар депутатов и начальник УК. Всем остальным, кто хотел что-то сказать мы постарались объяснить ситуацию и дали возможность поздравить коллектив на банкете, который устроили для работников (и настоящих и бывших) в одном из залов ДК. Концерт проводили с целью "не показать историю ДК, а показать тот потенциал, которого ДК достиг". Сделали слайд-шоу, сбоку от сцены повесили небольшой экран, во время выступления коллективов демонстрировались слайды разных лет про этот коллектив. Собрали бывших директоров, но на сцену их тоже не вызывали - это заняло бв очень много времени, теряется динамика. Посадили их на почётные места, у ведущего был текст про директоров - просто подводка, и перечисление фамилий и годы, когда кто работал. В момент названия фамилии на экране появлялась фото данного директора, на него направлялся луч света, и они все по очереди вставали под аплодисменты зала.
А мы вчера наконец-то провели открытие сезона. 3 раза переносили из-за всяческих причин, ну вчера случилось.

----------


## fomusik

*Ольга Усольцева*, спасибо огромное! :flower: 
*Svleia*, 3 года назад проводила 30 лет ДК, сценарий в ящике.:wink:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Уважаемые коллеги. Вопрос чисто хозяйственный. В одном из Домов культуры нашего МУК пришли в негодность канаты на сцене. И вот вопрос - чем их заменить. Существуют ли на данный момент какие-то нормы и стандарты? У нас был пеньковый канат. Можно ли его заменить каким-то другим?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки,минусовок уменя очень много-и о войне, и о маме.Но как их сюда выложить? Подскажите, пожалуйста!


А можно увидеть список?




> Уважаемые коллеги. Вопрос чисто хозяйственный. В одном из Домов культуры нашего МУК пришли в негодность канаты на сцене. И вот вопрос - чем их заменить. Существуют ли на данный момент какие-то нормы и стандарты? У нас был пеньковый канат. Можно ли его заменить каким-то другим?


Все о канатах:

http://kanatmarket.ru/magazin/109.html

http://www.kona.ru/catalogue/213

----------


## Victorya

> Все о канатах:
> 
> http://kanatmarket.ru/magazin/109.html
> 
> http://www.kona.ru/catalogue/213


*Рамоновна*, ты как царевна-лебедь - махнула правой ручкой, из рукава посыпались документы и планы, махнула левой ручкой - из левого рукава канаты пеньковые, столько разнохарактерной информации!!! :Ok:  НастОящий РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ!!! Браво!

----------


## гунька

Уважаемая Рамоновна,список очень долго писать,я вам лучше ссылочку дам на форум,в который выкладывала песни. Там без проблем можно все скачать.

http://forums.minus-fanera.com/showthread.php?t=1723

http://forums.minus-fanera.com/showthread.php?t=20433

Не обижайтесь,пожалуйста,правда-неохота писать да и некогда.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ира, спасибо большое.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Рамоновна, ты как царевна-лебедь - махнула правой ручкой, из рукава посыпались документы и планы, махнула левой ручкой - из левого рукава канаты пеньковые, столько разнохарактерной информации!!! НастОящий РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ!!! Браво!


Ничего волшебного: сплошная проза поиска в ЯНДЕКСЕ. Наловчилась.

Кстати, всем, кому нужны минусы-плюсы, есть хороший форум:
http://forums.minus-fanera.com/index.php

Наткнулась недавно-и понравилось. Надо регистрироваться. Иногда проблемы с трафиком, но вещи есть стоящие.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Уважаемая Рамоновна,список очень долго писать,я вам лучше ссылочку дам на форум,в который выкладывала песни. Там без проблем можно все скачать.


ХА! А вот и форум, о котором только что писала!

----------


## гунька

Ириша,ты уже заходила на форум ВКМ? Нашла песни про мам? На меня не обиделась?

----------


## Зарница

Уж и незнаю в какой теме спрашивать - поправьте, если не здесь. У меня ОПЯТЬ:rolleyes: вопрос: как вы или вам начисляют премии - в процентном соотношении (за конкретный пункт в Положении: 20% за то, 30% за сё = 50%) или... как?

----------


## orsia

*Зарница*, нам пока за-то-за-се: 25 за ненармированный раб день, 20 - за культуру и + н-ное количество за стаж. А сейчас от общей получившейся суммы премии отнимают 50% - бюджет економим. А со следующего года это все отменят и там появится какая-то ОЧЧЧЕНь хитренькая система, когда директор САМ распределяет премии от оставшейся суммы

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
*orsia*,
 Да, у нас именно так. Выплачиваются премии за стаж работы в культуре, всё остальное (платные услуги и экономия) распределяется по усмотрению директора. НО : 1. премировать себя директор не имеет права 2. Зарплата директора зависит от средней зарплаты работниеов учреждения, а при учёте этой средней зарплаты не считают зарплату зам. директора, худрука и главбуха. Поэтому у директора есть выбор - или премировать тех, кто действительно тащит на себе основную нагрузку, зная, что этим он заведомо уменьшает себе зарплату на следующий год, или премировать всех остальных, заботясь о своей зарплате. К сожалению, чтобы было всем хорошо денег никогда не хватает.

----------


## Victorya

Коллеги, в учреждении, где я работаю (Центр культуры и досуга) о таком понятии как ПРЕМИИ, сотрудники знают только понаслышке, т.е. НИКОГДА нам её не платили, хотя бывали ситуации, когда просто стыдно было оставить коллектив без поощрения (например, победа  - 1 место - в областном конкурсе профмастерства, и даже победа в межрегиональном конкурсе "Клубный мастер", тоже 1 место, да у нас достаточно причин для премирования...) Так вот премий мы не видели никогда! 
  В нашем же городе в Городском доме культуры (у меня там супруг работает) премию начисляют и выплачивают постоянно в зависимости от занятости в мероприятиях и объема этих самых мероприятий (от 30 до 100%). Финансируемся мы из разных бюджетов: наш ЦКД из районного, а ГДК из городского, поэтому подход к оплате труда разный.
  А сегодня руководителя вызывали в администрацию со штатным расписанием, трусили как грушу, пришла в шоке, сказала - однозначно будет сокращение.:mad:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*,
 Вика, у нас аналогичная ситуация. О премиях мы знаем только понаслышке. А еще прописываем ее в локальных актах. У нас правда еще хуже - даже за победы в конкурсах нас не поощряют. Вот таки дела.

----------


## гунька

Мы тоже никогда премий не видели,только если за личные победы в выставках,но это всем победителям дают. А сокращение у нас уже с 1 января, у всех отобрали по 0,25 ставки и сократили одного звукача,полставки рук.хора и контролера. Теперь мы сами,когда дежурим на дискотеке,будем проверять билеты. Директор,как не билась,ничего не смогла поделать. Вот такая ж...

----------


## Victorya

Ну так и я об этом же и написала, что даже за победы в серьезных конкурсах НИКАК не поощряют... Два раза подряд защищать честь работников культуры всей области приходилось нашему коллективу (первый раз ездили в Белгород на региональный конкурс "Клубный мастер", предварительно став первыми у себя в области, а второй раз в прошлом году ездили в Липецк, оставив позади представителей всей участвующих областей, заняли первое место - и что, ни спасибо никому, ни копеечки в карман)... А Липецкому парню, победившему в Белгороде (когда мы стали вторыми) Губернатор машину подарил! Вот это я понимаю - престиж профессии работника культуры, а нашей победительнице ни Председатель комитета по культуре области никакого привета не передал, ни глава района букета цветов даже не вручил... А вы говорите - премии...

Хорошо, что призовой фонд данного конкурса составляет чуть более тридцати тысяч рублей (получает победитель), так хоть тетка (участница) море на старости лет посмотрела, а основную массу творческой нагрузки нёс коллектив... Вот ему только фотки с курорта посмотреть дали!

----------


## Зарница

У нас все по другому - премии выплачиваю ежеквартально, чаще всего в размере оклада. Но тут встала проблемка: помня ситуацию конца прошлого года, когда мы все рассчитывали на премию с фонда экономии -нас урезали, кинув чуть-чуть. Т.е.наши деньги ушли кому то, но не нам. Чтобы не попасть опять в просак, хочу начав с аванса выплачивать премии. Но в положении о премировании указано что только за квартал. Вот и сижу - разрабатываю новое положение, а там свои подводные камни.Экономия есть-деньги не жалею, плачу пока есть возможность. У большинства з/п маленькая-жалко их, но пока не введут новую форму оплаты труда, кроме премий помочь больше ничем не могу. Обидно что и это не ценят.

----------


## Victorya

Коллеги! А мы сегодня провели праздничное мероприятие, посвященное Дню работников сельского хозяйства и перерабатывающей промышленности. Сначала концерт, а затем банкет в кафешке, устала неимоверно... Чуть позже выложу что-нибудь из фотографий...

----------


## Рамоновна

*[QUOTE=Зарница]вопрос: как вы или вам начисляют премии - в процентном соотношении (за конкретный пункт в Положении: 20% за то, 30% за сё = 50%) или... как?*

А мы пока премий и не видали. Из старого положения о зарплате этот пункт некогда был удален. Ждем теперь нового- там премии планируются. Но: как? кому? сколько? остается вопросом

:tongue:

----------


## Зарница

А мы в пятницу отмаялись.Отзывы  "... легко и быстро, даже незаметно что 1ч50мин прошло". Спасибо форуму-со сценарием долго не парилась.Как говориться "Я его слепила из того что было...":biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Victorya

> А мы в пятницу отмаялись.Отзывы "прошло легко и быстро, даже незаметно что 1ч50мин прошло".


...чего не скажешь о нас:rolleyes: Этот праздник мы в шутку называем своим вторым профессиональным праздником, хотя лично я его жутко не люблю! Ну не объяснишь товарищам из управления Аграрной политики, что 80 поздравлений и вручений в одном мероприятии - это явный перебор.

----------


## Зарница

Я мучаюся на праздновании Дня Труда. Там награждаемых максимально было 114чел!!!!!! У нас это с 2000г проходит. Каждый год мучаюсь со сценарием:попробуйка с таким колличеством награждаемых сделать легко и быстро :Jopa: 
А на С\х повезло в этом году - всего 38чел.на награды.Но куча поздравляющих-я от них тоже не в восторге. Вечно весь ход сценария запаганют:mad:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 А у нас контролёра сократили год назад. Дежурим на мероприятиях по очереди. У нас 2 двери в зал внизу и 2 на балкон. Конечно, народу не хватает, ведь кто-то на сцене, кто-то должен приглашать коллективы и т.д. Просим помогать руководителей коллективов. Сначала воспринимали в штыки, пришлось разговаривать по поводу того, что оплата идёт за 40 часов в неделю, а реально они в ДК..... После того, как сказали, что мы это учитывать будем в рабочее время все согласились (мы говорили только с основными работниками).

----------


## Svleia

Огромное спасибо *Алла и Александр, Ольга Усольцева, Вишенка- Владимир,fomusik* за помощь  на юбилей ДК. Всем спасибо что не оставили моё послание. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Светлана

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
завтра буду ооооочень ждать, а то до сих пор мучаюсь - составляю.НУ НЕ ПОНИМАЮ Я В БУХ.ТОНКОСТЯХ!!! Мне легче сценарий написать, организовать,оформить, провести, на нужную волну поставить и всех до дома справить:biggrin:(ну вот, на ночь глядя зарифмовалаkuku)
 Я тоже составила положение о премировании где все-все прописала. На 300% не рискнула, но замахнула на оклад со всеми надбавками... У нас этого не было.Если кому надо-могу поделиться, буду рада помочь.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А на С\х повезло в этом году - всего 38чел.на награды.Но куча поздравляющих-я от них тоже не в восторге. Вечно весь ход сценария запаганют





> Ну не объяснишь товарищам из управления Аграрной политики, что 80 поздравлений и вручений в одном мероприятии - это явный перебор.


Та же самая проблема- нескончаемым потоком сначала поздравляющие, потом награждаемые!

Я уже 10 лет веду этот праздник, поднаторела, все фамилии знакомы, даже ЦЕНТРИФУГИРОВЩИЦА 4 АППАРАТА выговариваю без запинки. 
И вот в прошлом году- прибегает кто-то из Богов за кулисы в середине праздника:"Ира, говорите подинамичней- праздник затягиваем!" Начала говорить динамичней-запутались с грамотами/Васю назвали вторым, а он с первого ряда быстрее дошел, чем Петя с последнего/. Снова визит: "Ну зачем так гнать лошадей? Помедленнее! Неужели не видишь?"
А я и правда не вижу- стою спиной. Может, поставить на трибуну зеркала заднего вида? Никому такая мысль не приходила?

----------


## orsia

> А я и правда не вижу- стою спиной. Может, поставить на трибуну зеркала заднего вида? Никому такая мысль не приходила?


а это как????

----------


## Victorya

> Я уже 10 лет веду этот праздник, поднаторела, все фамилии знакомы, даже ЦЕНТРИФУГИРОВЩИЦА 4 АППАРАТА выговариваю без запинки.


Тоже очень давно веду этот праздник и всегда настаиваю на том, что вызывать поздравляемых буду сама, а вручать награды и цветы будут работники (руководители) сельхозуправления - это им по долгу службы положено каждую 


> ЦЕНТРИФУГИРОВЩИЦА 4 АППАРАТА


 знать в лицо! И вызываю их я естественно довольно динамично. Но иногда вышестоящее руководство считает за честь и великое счастье отстоять на сцене, показать СЕБЯ ЛЮБИМОЕ, и нудно и невнятно шамкать имена, фамилии, должности награждаемых... Больше всего бесит, когда назовет фамилию и водит очами по залу - где ж оно там, идет ли??? А софитики светят, глазки с непривычки не видят, ну и фиг с ним, зато вон КАКОЕ Я КРАСИВОЕ, костюмчик новое купило, и буду вам в течение часа показывать, чтоб весь район увидел.
 И по фигу им, что динамика мероприятия не то, что падает - она умерла!
 Фу-у-у-г, выговорилась!:rolleyes: Ну правда девчонки, это у нас самая больная мозоль! Ни один другой праздник так не изговнякают, только с этими сладить не можем! Простите за околокультурные выражения!:mad:

----------


## Мелодия

Привет, дорогие мои!!! Как же я по вам всем соскучилась!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Мелодия*,
 Привет, пропажа! Где была, что интересного ?

----------


## lesyanew

> Тоже очень давно веду этот праздник и всегда настаиваю на том, что вызывать поздравляемых буду сама, а вручать награды и цветы будут работники (руководители) сельхозуправления - это им по долгу службы положено каждую


у нас награждающих ведущий не зачитывает. Обычно в протокольной части мероприятия идет вступительное слово, затем поздравление оГлавы,каких-либо официальных лиц, далее ведущий говорит: слово для зачтения распоряжения о награждениях предоставляется ........... Это распоряжениес фамилиями зачитывает этот человек, зачастую управляющая делами Адинистрации района.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мелодия*,

Ой, Земфирочка, ну где же ты была? Не поверишь, буквально пару дней назад думала о тебе. Как у тебя дела? Семья, дети, работа - все хорошо? Самое главное - как здоровье? Очень хочется, чтобы все было хорошо.

----------


## Мелодия

Спасибо, девочки! Я переехала в другой микрорайон, сменила провайдера. Теперь у меня нормальный безглючный  :Oj:  интернет. Немного поболела ОРЗ, как раз на работе проверка была. Всем влетело, кроме меня :biggrin: Готовимся к новому году. Ищу новые интересные песни. Как выйду на работу, видимо за ведение журнала получу по шапке. Комиссия сказала, что нет ни одного "правильного" журнала. Чего их не устраивает, не понимаю...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Сижу на работе, состояние - хуже некуда. Вчера в ДК проходил отборочный тур фестиваля "Песни о матери". Коллектив одного из ДК оставил (потерял) цифровой фотик (казённый). Я вообще не в курсе. Приходит в обед сегодня методистка и говорит - вот, звонили из того ДК, я им сказала, что у нас на вахте висит объявление - найден фотоаппарат, обратитесь в такой-то кабинет, но найти в этом кабинете фотик не удаётся. Начинаем всех спрашивать, кто работал вчера и выясняем, что фотоаппарат нашла наша администратор, и найдя его, она подняля его над головой и закричала - ЧЕЙ!!! К ней быстро подбежало2 пацана, сказали - наш, она им отдала и они ушли. Кто это был - неизвестно, у нас всегда очень много народа, а в этот день было 2 мероприятия. Вечером звонят из того ДК мне - отдайте фотоаппарат. Я мнусь, не знаю как объяснить, говорю, что у нас его нет, и слышу в ответ - ваш работник сказал, что мы его нашли, а вы отказываетесь отдать? В общем, виновата оказываюсь я. Но и это не конец. Приходит администратор - она у нас работает по вечерам. Начинаю разговаривать - ну как вы могли отдать неизвестно кому, все люди сначала спрашивают, что вы потеряли, какого цвета, какой фирмы и т.д. И в ответ слышу такой визг с истерикой - я честный человек, а меня в воровстве обвиняют. Пытаюсь сказать, что обвиняют не в воровстве, а в даже не знаю как это назвать - растяпство что-ли. Но через этот крик даже пробиться не могу. В общем, настроение  :Jopa: , и чуствую, что на этом не закончится. И в ДК у нас есть любители косточки мне помыть, так некоторых заставляю работать, вместо разговоров и чаепития, и с другим ДК не знаю, как разобраться. Уж лучше бы она вообще этот фотоаппарат не находила. :Tu:

----------


## Мелодия

:redface: ужас... слов нет...

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
сочуствую.Для всех хорошей не будешь. Помни: И ЭТО ПРОЙДЕТ...!

----------


## берри

Уважаемые коллеги, скажите пожалуйста, есть ли нормативный документ для музруководителей, где прописано, сколько часов в неделю на ставку выделено на работу с родителями, воспитателями, а сколько на документацию? F dhtvz c 13 до 15 часов можно в циклограмме отвести под работу с воспитателями и с документацией или эти часы переносить на вечер? Спасибо!

----------


## Зарница

У меня тут опять вопросик всплыл. Уважаемы руководители, есть ли у вас профсоюзы?Понятно что кол.договор, положения о премировании, доплатах...председатель профкома согласовывает,а приказы о увольнении тоже должен? У меня вчера проверка по охране труда была-заморочек куча! Бумагомарания еще больше! Это дурдом какой-то!!! На одну бумажку-3 журнала для регистраций, журнал для регистрации этих же журналов- :Jopa: И самое грустное, что проверяющий сам мало в этом шарит, а если и начинает объяснять-ничего не понять-ОГРОМНЫЙ дефект речи. Хоть смейся, хоть плач!

----------


## Мелодия

*берри*, Вам в другой раздел!!!
*Зарница*, у нас давным-давно нет профсоюза.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Да, если у вас есть колдоговор, то председатель профкома наряду с директором должен подписывать практически все приказы - такой пункт вбивается во все типовые колдоговора. Поэтому я сейчас кручусь, как рыба на сковороде, пытаясь уйти от подписания колдоговора. Для меня конечно тут немного непонятно, как это согласуется с уставом ДК, в котором есть пункт о единоличном управлении в учреждении.

----------


## Victorya

Девочки, я председатель профкома нашей первички. Выражу лично свою точку зрения: профсоюз - огромная головная боль для руководителя, и очень больная заноза в  :Jopa: . С точки зрения руководителя - в сто раз лучше, если б его не было... Но с точки зрения коллектива - мнение обратно противоположное.
Мы свой профсоюз сами развалили года полтора назад, все написали заявления и вышли из него, бросив платить профвзносы, и я была в числе активистов по его развалу.
Прошло время, нормальную заведующую отдела культуры, которая была компетентна и грамотна, задвинули на самую дальнюю полку, вместо неё замглавы по соцвопросам садит свою двоюродную сестру 30-ти с маленьким хвостиком лет, и та начинает РУЛИТЬ КУЛЬТУРОЙ всего района не по детски: вызывает меня и заявляет, мне ваш РОМЦ не нужен, захочу - будете работать, а захочу - на улицу пойдете...
  Ну мы-то в культуре не первый год, почесали репки, собрали собрание и снова организовали первичку профсоюзную, чтоб больнее огрызаться. И ЕЩЁ НИ РАЗУ НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЛИ!
  Вот буквально вчера, сидит наш директор, кромсает штатное расписание вдоль и поперек: этих оставим, они родственники замглавы (той самой, которая главную "культурную" нам посадила), а этих уберем - за них заступитиься не кому. А товарисщ замглавы консультирует её по телефону. Прихожу, и спокойно объясняю, что штатное расписание без нашего согласования она переделать не вправе... Белеет, зеленеет наш директор, криком кричит на другом конце телефонного провода замглавы, звонят, куда надо и на той же  :Jopa:  и остаются. Потому что, по закону при сокращении штата без согласования представительного органа трудового коллектива (то есть профсоюза) невозможно подписать ни одного документа.
 В результате, сели мы вдвоем с директором. Я ей полностью нарисовала структуру, какой я её вижу после сокращения штата. Прошлись персонально по каждому работнику, и я сказала, что буду БИТЬСЯ за каждого. Полдня оставшихся просидела наш директор с замглавы, крутили ту структуру. что я нарисовала, внесли несущественные корректировки (меня они устраивают) и ВЫНУЖДЕННО пришли к общему, вроде как, всех устраивающему мнению.
  Вот и думайте: нужен ли вам профсоюз?

----------


## Victorya

> председатель профкома наряду с директором должен подписывать практически все приказы - такой пункт вбивается во все типовые колдоговора


Марина, совсем не обязательно. В нашем коллдоговоре такого нет, кстаит в типовом тоже. Так что пусть твои совсем уж гайки не закручивают!!! Если тебе не нравится какой-то пункт в коллдоговоре, можешь именно по нему не согласиться, но очень долго водить за нос профсоюз ты не сможешь. Есть административная статья "Уклонение от ведения коллективных переговоров", штрафные санкции довольно кусающиеся!

----------


## Tasha1979

Вот и мы наконец провели День работников с/х. Три часа - речи, доклады, награждения. 10 муз.номеров. Готовились, на десять раз сценарий переделывали, репетировали. Администрация во всё нос засунула: и в сценарий и в оформление сцены. Затребовали на сцену поставить две вазы с искусственными цветами, директор потратила 1500 руб. на цветы. А начальство посмотрело - ненравится, убирайте цветы. А за пару минут до начала мероприятия выяснилось, что начальство забыло заказать караваи, и пришлось срочно убирать из сценария вручение гостям хлеба-соли. Вот так... Теперь ровнение на День матери. Всем удачи!

----------


## Зарница

> Администрация во всё нос засунула: и в сценарий и в оформление сцены.


У нас плюс к этому еще и сценарий предворительно запрашивают для проверки и на ген.репетицию приходят!!!Везде свои ремарки вставляют. Они то специалисты, а мы то так, мимо пробегали...:mad:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Victorya*,
 К сожалению, от наших председателей профкома требуют областные включения именно этого пункта. Да и наш председатель дама ещё та. Как специалист - выше всех похвал, но... любитель сплетен, разведения дрязг в коллективе, везде надо сунуть нос и т.д. Причём позиция - администрация неправа, потому, что она администрация и не может понять нужды простого работника :biggrin: Недавно нас вызывают в пятницу в УК и говорят - а завтра вы должны представить новог штатное с сокращениями до обеда. В субботу бросаю детей, еду в ДК, звоню ей  давайте вместе решать, что, кого (она живёт 3 мин от ДК медленным шагом), и слышу в ответ - я так не могу, мне дайте штатное расписание и 3 дня на подумать. Говорю - зачем вам штатное, ведь всех людей знаете, кто как работает знаете. А дальше поехало, в общем ответственнось она делить не хочет, а вот показать, что без неё приказ нельзя будет подписать - так это с удовольствием. И сменить не можем - у неё в ДК работает муж и сестра - в малочисленной профсоюзной организации это не мало. Да и браться за профсоюз никто не хочет.

----------


## orsia

млин, кто-то еще сценарии репетирует... у нас это ДАААВНО умерло, даже администрацию не репетируем... пусть спасибо скажут, что сценарии пишем, а не импровизацию работаем!

----------


## Зарница

> млин, кто-то еще сценарии репетирует... у нас это ДАААВНО умерло, даже администрацию не репетируем... пусть спасибо скажут, что сценарии пишем, а не импровизацию работаем!


у нас все строго. Шаг влево,шаг в право-расстрел:biggrin:

----------


## Зарница

*Victorya*,
у нас председатель еще тот.:eek: Воооообще не понимает в этом ничего, хотя уже много лет в профкомитете. Ложу ей пачку бумаг на подпись - машет не глядя. Хочу как нибудь прикольнуться - положить приказ о ее увольнении - так ведь и его согласует:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*orsia*,
 как то вы расслабились. Все строем, все репетируют, вам одним что-ли с администрацией повезло :smile:

----------


## orsia

*Вишенка-Владимир*, мы им сценарий отправили - уже хорошо! Но слава богу,  не додумались еще до того, чтобы к нам на репетиции ходить... У нас если перед мероприятием ведущие сценарий расчитали - уже хорошо! А то иногда первый раз сценарий за час до программы видят... Это, конечно, не относится к театрализациям.

----------


## Tasha1979

Да, у нас почти все сценарии проверяет зам.главы района. Только в детские праздники не лезет. Обязательно вносит изменения со словами типа "что бы вы все без меня делали...".  Пуп земли.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Слава Богу, нас эта участь миновала. Наша глава практически не лезет к нам с советами. Только в тех случаях высказывает свое мнение или пожелание, если мероприятие касается ее лично или связанно с присутствием высокопоставленных гостей. И даже в этом случае, она не диктует свою волю, а советует.. Поначалу она пыталась контролировать наши сценарии, чуть ли не писала их вместе с нами. Потом успокоилась, поняв что мы не зря хлеб свой едим. Сейчас мы с ней только советуемся по поводу формы мероприятий. И только в том случае, если это государственный праздник, типа Дня Победы.

----------


## orsia

Ну да... А для чего же существуют планы, называется??? Мы перед каждым крупным мероприятием (будь то день победы или мероприятие в администрации) готовим проект - сценарный план, в котором указываются основные моменты. Направляем его в наш комитет культуры, а он уже в администрацию (и хорошо если зам. главы его прочтет - мы не раз интересовались - не читают, смотрят только время выступления официальных лиц). А к нам не лезут - если мероприятие в администрации - говорят: хотим то-то и то-то.. А дальше мы сами... С этим нам везет! А ведущих заставить репетировать обычный праздник... Да у нас их столько, что если каждый репетировать (а летом если на каждый сценарий писать) - то времени проводить праздник не останется! Поэтому мы выбираем написать сценарий и провести:))) Бывают, конечно, моменты, которые репетируются.. Но чаще всего перед ведущими ставится задача, что и как надо сделать! Тем более, если праздник не в администрации, наш глава очень редко вовремя приходит, и где бы ты его в сценарии не прописал - где придет - там и объявим:)))

----------


## orsia

Да, мы побили свой рекорд: недавно у нас 700-я программа прошла (за год:)))

----------


## omsk-ira

*Суперстар*,
Нужно муз оформление к новогоднему празднику. Состряпала сценарии про лунтика для малышей и средних/, название ещё не придумала. Ещё "Метелька Серебрянгая Канителька и Лихо Однеоглазое". для старших и подготовишек. Могу поделиться.
Не знаю под какую музыку Лихо запускать.

----------


## Victorya

> Причём позиция - администрация неправа, потому, что она администрация и не может понять нужды простого работника


Да, Марина, не завидую...:frown:


> у нас председатель еще тот. Воооообще не понимает в этом ничего, хотя уже много лет в профкомитете. Ложу ей пачку бумаг на подпись - машет не глядя. Хочу как нибудь прикольнуться - положить приказ о ее увольнении - так ведь и его согласует


Лена, тот портрет председателя профкома характерен для профсоюзных первичек прошлых лет, у нас точь в точь такая же дама была до того, как мы профсоюз развалили... :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки, а из вас никто в Москву не едет:rolleyes:
 Нам прислали бумагу, что с 4 по 6 декабря проводится семинар по подготовке мероприятий к Дню Победы. Организаторы - центр театра масс, читают действительно хорошие режиссёры (я программу посмотрела), и совершенно удивительная цена - 3 тыс руб за семинар. Я три раза перезванивала,думала опечатка. Последний раз ездила за 24 тыс.

----------


## Зарница

> ... наш глава очень редко вовремя приходит, и где бы ты его в сценарии не прописал - где придет - там и объявим:)))


А мы не начинаем пока не придет. Наши сценарии проверяют все кому не лень, и сельхозники (они то ведь специалисты), и все замы (3чел-ка) главы ... и самое смешное что советуют все обсолютно противоположное друг друг. И тут я... начинаю друг на друга их натравливать, подстраивая под свой сценарий.:biggrin:

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
мне про этот семинар говорили что он для оооочень крупных театральных постановок (как для Москвы...), поэтому я такие вызовы сразу отметаю не для моей деревни:biggrin:. Хотя мне еще и не приходил:mad:

----------


## Зарница

> Да, Марина, не завидую...:frown:
> 
> Лена, тот портрет председателя профкома характерен для профсоюзных первичек прошлых лет, у нас точь в точь такая же дама была до того, как мы профсоюз развалили...


Во после твоего отклика я и хочу своего убрать. Мы ее уже переизбирали, но дали срок чтобы она навела порядки в финансах (если я не ошибаюся-арестован счет и она постоянно платит какие то штрафы). предложила своим - никто не хочет связываться, все молодые-ничего абсолютно не понимаем в профсоюзе!!! На каких документах все это держиться, по какому принципу работает???-ничего незнаем!!!

----------


## гунька

[QUOTE=omsk-ira]





		Суперстар,
Нужно муз оформление к новогоднему празднику. Состряпала сценарии про лунтика для малышей и средних/, название ещё не придумала. Ещё "Метелька Серебрянгая Канителька и Лихо Однеоглазое". для старших и подготовишек. Могу поделиться.
Не знаю под какую музыку Лихо запускать.


Посмотри здесь:http://narod.ru/disk/15258212000/нов...ки.rar.html

----------


## Victorya

> предложила своим - никто не хочет связываться, все молодые-ничего абсолютно не понимаем в профсоюзе!!! На каких документах все это держиться, по какому принципу работает???-ничего незнаем!!!


 Пока в учреждении тишь да благодать, никто не захочет заморачиваться с профсоюзом... Но если на горизонте сгустятся тучи и повеет грозой, коллектив быстро сообразит, что справиться с профсоюзной организацией во стократ труднее, чем с отдельно взятыми (ни чем не объединенными) работниками...

----------


## Зарница

Ну вот, нашла время чуть-чуть полазить по форуму и у меня возник вопрос. Скажите, а что вы понимаете под "мой сценарий"?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Для меня  - мой сценарий, это то, что написано и выстрадано тобой. Конечно, какие- то вкрапления, стихи могут быть взяты из источников, но основное ядро, "фишка" должна быть своя. Ведущие, выставляя сценарий часто пишут "по материалам на форуме", в общем даже не претендуя на авторство

----------


## Зарница

То есть, я взяла эти вкрапления, стихи (не мои) ... объединила - и это уже "мой сценарий". Я в принципе сама так и думаю, но мне тут сказали что пару своих изменений в любом авторском сценарии, и ты уже автор. У кого какие мнения по этому поводу?
У меня тут случай был: писала, "рожала" сценарий, естественно с фишкой - выстрадала!!! Получился прикольный. В инет не выставляла - и какое мое было удивление, когда нарвалась на него в инете под чужим именем!!! ОБИИИДНООО!

----------


## Victorya

Моё мнение по этому вопросу таково: если сценарий собран из различных источников, и даже с вкраплениями авторского материала, то он не может претендовать на статус АВТОРСКОГО, а может быть только лишь компилированным (то есть собранным). Именно такими являются 98% всех выставленных в Инете работ. Лично я считаю АВТОРСКИМ сценарий, в котором абсолютно ВСЁ от идеи, задумки, от первой да последней буквы написано тобой, вот тогда да - это авторский. А если взяли чужую идею, чужой ход проведения праздника (мероприятия), затем просто переделали фразы и слова, возможно вставили стихи, подходящие по теме... На мой взгляд - это не АВТОРСТВО, это АДАПТАЦИЯ (то есть подгонка сценария "под себя", под свои условия работы, под свои коллективы... Но авторским сценарий от замены одного слова на другое вряд ли станет... ИМХО...

----------


## Зарница

Часто встречаю - что такое ИМХО?

----------


## Tasha1979

И́МХО или IMHO (англ. IMHO), также имхо или imho (строчными буквами) — известное выражение, означающее «по моему́ скромному мнению» (англ. In My Humble Opinion или In My Honest Opinion).
Сокращение ИМХО используется в основном для указания на то, что некоторое высказывание — не общепризнанный факт, а только личное мнение автора, и он его никому не навязывает. Нередко указывает также и на то, что автор не до конца уверен в верности своего заявления. Соответствует вводному слову «по-моему».

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 У нас получилось ещё интереснее. Муж много лет проводит Масленицу в Суздале, в Турцентре. Каково же было его удивление, когда он поехал на семинар для режиссёров в Москву, купил на нём предлагаемую литературу, и в одной из книг нашёл свой сценарий (практически даже не изменённый), конечно под чужой фамилией. После этого он отказывается давать сценарии кому-либо на руки. В крайнем случае - сценарный план.

----------


## Victorya

> После этого он отказывается давать сценарии кому-либо на руки. В крайнем случае - сценарный план.


 Правильно, Марина! Поэтому как я уже выше написала, что все что выложено на просторах Инета в основной массе не рожденное и выстраданное, а просто штампы, и заготовки, из которых каждый лепит что-то своё и опять выпускает туда, откуда взял...

----------


## Рамоновна

Объектами авторского права являются произведения науки, литературы и искусства, являющиеся результатом творческой деятельности, независимо от назначения и достоинства произведения, способа его выражения, а также *производные произведения* (переводы, обработки, аннотации, рефераты, резюме, обзоры, инсценировки, аранжировки и *другие переработки* произведений наук, литературы и искусства) и сборники (энциклопедии, антологии, базы данных) и *другие составные произведения, представляющие собой по подбору или расположению материалов результат творческого труда.* 

Авторское право распространяется как на обнародованные, так и на не обнародованные произведения, в том случае если они существуют в какой-либо объективной форме. 

Авторское право *не распространяется на идеи, методы, процессы, системы, способы, концепции, принципы, открытия, факты, официальные документы (их официальные переводы), государственные символы и знаки, произведения народного творчества, сообщения о событиях и фактах, имеющие информационный характер.*
Авторское право на произведение не связано с правом собственности на материальный объект, в котором произведение выражено.


Что касается авторских прав каждого из нас на сценарий- УВЫ. Все, что мы пишем на работе, является собственностью работодателя, и только он может бороться за защиту авторских прав. Чтобы иметь авторство за ту или иную работу, надо доказать, что выполнена она была во внерабочее время, без использования материально-технических средств работодателя.

----------


## Зарница

Как то я гуляла (нет, не так). как то я ковыляла по просторам инета и наткнулась на книгу "Письма в дальнее село"-прикольная вещь.Хочу сделать своим, в клубы, как настольную книгу. Если заинтересует-пришлю.
Вот ее оглавление:
ОГЛАВЛЕНИЕ
Предисловие
Вступительная статья. Нужные знания нужным людям в нужное время
Письмо 1Канцелярия – не последнее дело в отрасли культуры
Письмо 2. Бумаги в порядке – кадры на месте
Письмо 3. План – начало любого дела
Письмо 4. От ресурсного обеспечения к результативному 
Письмо 5. Из века в век, из года в год
Письмо 6. Песня – душа народа
Письмо 7. Первые шаги на пути создания хореографического коллектива
Письмо 8. В ожидании премьеры
Письмо 9. Заметки галериста
Письмо 10. Возрождаем духовные традиции
Письмо 11. Как сделать нечто из ничего
Письмо 12. Играем дома, играем в гостях
Письмо 13. В век информации
Письмо 14. Проектирование – путь к успеху
Письмо 15. Устойчивое общественное мнение
Письмо 16. Немного о сельском PR
Приложения
Глоссарий
Библиография

----------


## Tasha1979

"Письма в дальнее село" я тоже в клубы района раздала. Нужная вещь. 
А сценарий является собственностью работодателя только в том случае, если написание сценариев - ваша прямая обязанность, прописанная в ваших должностных инструкциях.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Я тоже наткнулась на "Письма в дальнее село". Показалось интересным, распечатала, но сесть как следует прочитать - времени не хватает.
*Tasha1979*,
 Абсолютно согласна. Например, в обязанности директора написание сценариев не входит, поэтому сценарии написанные им являются его собственностью. Хотя написание сценариев вообще интересный вопрос. У нас работала режиссёр -  девушка, имеющая профессиональное образование, талантливая, но не горящая желанием работать с полной отдачей в ДК,если на ведении праздников в ресторанах можно заработать гораздо больше. Так она всегда утверждала, что написание сценариев - не её проблема. Вот дайте ей готовый сценарий, тогда она его поставит. Конечно, я ей должностные переписала, но в принципе - а кто должен их писать -методисты:wink:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Victorya*,
 Вопрос  - а если профсоюзный комитет не согласен с увольнением работника - так что, его уволить нельзя? Спрашиваю, потому, что для нашей профсоюзной дамы главный критерий в работе - количество лет, проведённых в стенах ДК. Неважно, что может быть за эти годы он ничего хорощего не делал, и мы наконец то нашли, кем его заменитъ. У нас сразу поднимается крик профсоюза - но ведь он уже 3 (2,4) года у нас проработал, как мы можем его менять. Что же теперь балласт постоянно за собой тащить?

----------


## Victorya

Марина, работодатель при желании может уволить любого работника, даже при наличии профсоюза, но это жуткая головная боль и очень кропотливая и аккуратная работа... А так как ты ставишь этот вопрос - ещё сложнее... Ты ведь хочешь заменить одного (попросту говоря ничего не делающего) на другого (который что-то будет делать)... Так вот таким образом поступить никак нельзя... Сначала нужно долго и старательно прикапываться к тому, который тебе не нужен (недостаточный объем работы, подтверждение того, что работник не справляется с должностными обязанностями, аттестация в конце концов и т.д и т.п.), затем вывести из штатного расписания именно эту единицу, вести уже другую и взять другого человека.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А сценарий является собственностью работодателя только в том случае, если написание сценариев - ваша прямая обязанность, прописанная в ваших должностных инструкциях.


В этом случае у сотрудника НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ никаких % надбавок за интенсивность, расширенный объем, увеличение зоны... А у кого оклад голый?

----------


## триумфатор

Уважаемые! Подскажите, как можно решить проблему. Дело в том, что мне не разрешают проводить концерт ко Дню матери из-за гриппа, хотя у нас в селе нет никакой эпидемии. На все мои обращения в Роспотребнадзор нет ответов. Уже прописала все профилактические мероприятия, даже пошили 200 марлевых повязок для зрителей, все равно молчат, а без их согласия проведу, получу "по шапке". Удивили еще тем, что до 15 декабря необходимо приобрести бактерицидные установки (50000 рублей) иначе запретят новогодние утренники.

----------


## Tasha1979

*Рамоновна,*
за что платить/не платить надбавки директор всегда найдёт. Все мы выполняем кучу обязанностей, помимо своих должностных. Кто что умеет, то и делает. Да и не станет никто в суде свои авторские права на сценарий отстаивать, мы же все добрые. :wink: Да и не до этого.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 По поводу семинара в Москве. Вчера отправляла заявку на мужа, мне перечислили участников - Воронеж, Углич, кто-то с севера. То есть я бы не сказала, что там только для крупных городов.

----------


## Мелодия

*триумфатор*, напишите, пожалуйста, откуда Вы? Такое ощущение, что где-то рядом со мной. У нас такие же проблемы. Праздничный концерт отменили, а районный конкурс - нет!!! Но вот про марлевые повязки :redface:  ...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Уважаемые! Подскажите, как можно решить проблему. Дело в том, что мне не разрешают проводить концерт ко Дню матери из-за гриппа, хотя у нас в селе нет никакой эпидемии. На все мои обращения в Роспотребнадзор нет ответов. Уже прописала все профилактические мероприятия, даже пошили 200 марлевых повязок для зрителей, все равно молчат, а без их согласия проведу, получу "по шапке". Удивили еще тем, что до 15 декабря необходимо приобрести бактерицидные установки (50000 рублей) иначе запретят новогодние утренники.


А у нас вообще тишина. Все мероприятия по плану, школа была на карантине, мы - нет. Дискотеки идут. День матери будет. Без повязок и прочих бактерицидных установок. АНАРХИЯ!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А у нас тоже тихо. В школах кое в каких  - карантины для младших классов, на прошлой неделе и старшеклассников на 2 дня отпускали. Мы позвонили в администрацию - нам сказали, что никакого распоряжения нет и  работаем как работали. Завтра проводим фестиваль "Песни о самой главной" к дню матери, в четверг концерт Народного театра оперетты, в субботу концерт народного хора. Жизнь бьёт ключом, а я всё грущу. Денег в бюджете нет, передвижки запретили, одна надежда - на внебюджет, всех руководителей агитирую работать концерты.

----------


## триумфатор

Зимушка, я тоже из ХМАО, Октябрьский район. Проведение концерта мне так и не разрешили, причем согласовала с Роспотребнадзором, но очень противится проведению наш главврач. Все равно, наверное, пойду на нарушение и КОНЦЕРТ СОСТОИТСЯ.
Сейчас добавилась другая проблема, на улице минус 35, а я не знаю на основании чего можно написать приказ бо отмене работы клубных формирований в связи с низкой температурой воздуха. Все нормативы разработаны для образовательных учреждений, а про учреждения культуры как обычно забыли.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

У нас школы все позакрывали на карантин, а концерт в воскресенье будет. И дискотеки идут. Странно все это.

----------


## lesyanew

> У нас школы все позакрывали на карантин, а концерт в воскресенье будет.


У нас тоже все на карантине. Но сегодня прошел концерт - брали разрешение. Неделю пока ничего проводить нельзя.

----------


## Мелодия

> Зимушка, я тоже из ХМАО


 :Ok:  Седьмое чувство не подвело!!! 



> Сейчас добавилась другая проблема, на улице минус 35, а я не знаю на основании чего можно написать приказ бо отмене работы клубных формирований в связи с низкой температурой воздуха.


Так и напиши: "в связи с низкой температурой воздуха". Ты же директор? Значит, сама решаешь: быть или не быть мероприятию. У нас не так холодно. Вчера было -9 , сегодня -18 .

----------


## Мелодия

> У нас школы все позакрывали на карантин





> У нас тоже все на карантине


 А у нас карантин в школах три дня был :wink:

----------


## orsia

эх... а мы как всегда! Ни о каком дне  матери речи и нет! Мааааленькое мероприятие в филиале (там даже не концерт!!!!) и несколько концертов фольклорных коллективов. Мы переходим на автономию:wink: и готовимся к НГ... На мне как всегда главная площадь города. А что вы делаете на улице 31 декабря??? Поделитесь! Очень интересно сравнить....

----------


## Мелодия

> А что вы делаете на улице 31 декабря???


У нас уже несколько лет ничего в Новогоднюю ночь на площади не происходит :frown: Музыка играет, люди сами по себе гуляют.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А что вы делаете на улице 31 декабря???


В райцентре- открытие-поздравления, сказка минут на 20 с номерами х/с, общепит, шашлыки, салют. Проходит- с 18.00 до 19.00.

У нас в поселке - примерно то же самое, только на час раньше. Из райцентра /3 км/приезжают посмотреть многие. У нашего главы- "пунктик" - у него новогодний салют должен быть лучше, чем в райцентре.
Вызывает сегодня, и так шепотом: заказывай тыщ на восемьдесят./!!!/ Правда, деньги не из бюджета- на спонсоров расчитывает.

Идет народ домой, благодарит его за такой чудесный салют, а он стоит и улыбается, ну прямо как ребенок!

----------


## mamakorzhiha

А мы работаем в новогоднюю ночь... с 2-ух часов ночи до 6-ти утра дискотека . А насчет фейерверков так это у нас народ сам мастер! С пол первого все высыпают на центральную площадь, и давай бабахать у кого лучше:smile:
А на улице ничего не делаем, нам ночи хватает...

----------


## Tasha1979

А у нас Новогоднее представление проходит на пороге Дома культуры, с 20-00 до 21-00 часов, а потом в фойе ДК платная дискотека до 23-30. И всё. 
На улице театрализация проходит под фонограмму, только игры вживую проводим.

----------


## lesyanew

> А мы работаем в новогоднюю ночь... с 2-ух часов ночи до 6-ти утра дискотека .


Мы раньше тоже работали с 2 до 6. Потом сделали с 2 до 4. В этом году не знаем, что скажут. От театрализации на улице стали отходить. всегда длали ее, но неудобно проводить, да и народ, успевший принять шампанского, реагирует на татрализацию так себе. Делаем большой концерт, состоящий из заводных, подвижных песен, плюс игры с народом. Обязательно Дед Мороз, Снегурочка,  хоровод (Правда "В лесу родилась елочка" ремиксованная), и в финале фейерверк.

----------


## Зарница

А мы работаем в новогоднюю ночь с 1час. ночи до 3час. Все делаю проще-3-4участника(Дед Мороз, Снегурочка и герои). Приветствие, игры с народом и дискотека. Все.Ни номеров, ни фейерверка-ничего. Была бы моя воля,я и этого бы не стала делать!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Была бы моя воля,я и этого бы не стала делать!


Того же мнения. Мы в новогоднюю ночь проводим ночную дискотеку с 1  до 3 часов. Ничем не заморачиваемся. Даже Деда Мороза со Снегурочкой не выпускаем. Пробовали раньше. Но какой в этом толк? "Штатных" у нас нет таковых, приходится приглашать. А как человек может себя контролировать в новогоднюю ночь? Да никак. Для него это хобби, а не работа как для нас. Поэтому ему глубоко наплевать на наши проблемы. Вот и получается, что к моменту выхода к народу они или вообще не приходят, или в таком состоянии, что боже ж ты мой..:smile: Вот и прекратили себе нервы мотать.
Вообще у нас давно по этому поводу идет война. Мы - культработники, однозначно против ночных увеселений на площади или в ДК.  Получается так, что мы, организуя мероприятие, сами остаемся незащищенными.Объясню. Все хотят отдыхать и праздновать - администрация, участковый и никто из них даже думать не желает о безопасности людей и нашей в том числе. Мы остаемся одни против изрядно принявшей на грудь толпы. И что мы должны делать с ними, если, не дай Бог, случится драка? У нас не так давно произошло нечто подобное. Никто не смог растащить и разогнать дерущихся. Хотя был вызван и участковый, и глава подъехала, и медсестра. А в новогоднюю ночь к нам никто не поспешит. Это даже не 100, а 120%

----------


## Зарница

> Того же мнения. Мы в новогоднюю ночь проводим ночную дискотеку с 1  до 3 часов. Ничем не заморачиваемся. Даже Деда Мороза со Снегурочкой не выпускаем. Пробовали раньше. Но какой в этом толк? "Штатных" у нас нет таковых, приходится приглашать. А как человек может себя контролировать в новогоднюю ночь? Да никак. Для него это хобби, а не работа как для нас. Поэтому ему глубоко наплевать на наши проблемы. Вот и получается, что к моменту выхода к народу они или вообще не приходят, или в таком состоянии, что боже ж ты мой..:smile:


Вот-вот. У меня случай был:нашли Деда мороза-статный, хорошо поддается "дрессировки". И все то у нас так замечательно складывалось... пока не наступила новогодняя ночь. Он не мог сказать даже "здрасте"!!!Это сейчас мне смешно, а тогда... 






> Получается так, что мы, организуя мероприятие, сами остаемся незащищенными.Объясню. Все хотят отдыхать и праздновать - администрация, участковый и никто из них даже думать не желает о безопасности людей и нашей в том числе. Мы остаемся одни против изрядно принявшей на грудь толпы. И что мы должны делать с ними, если, не дай Бог, случится драка?


У нас с этим проблем нет. пришел новый начальник в милицию-так около нас постоянно дежурят. ТРЕЗВЫЕ!!! :Vah:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,

У нас то и дежурить особо некому. Почему-то так получается в последние годы, что на 4 поселка в новогоднюю ночь остается зачастую один участковый. Расстояние между ними до 20 км. Реально дежурить на мероприятии ? Нереально. Если еще до 23.00 он и бывает в поселке, то уж к часу ночи - никого. Такие вот дела. Я может быть сейчас выражу "непрофессиональную" мысль, но все же.  Скажите пожалуйста, а почему мы должны проводить ночные увеселительные мероприятия? Разве это входит в наши обязанности - развлекать пьяную толпу? И почему нас лишают права отметить новогодний праздник в кругу семьи?
Не знаю как у вас, а нам не удается взять отгулы после новогодних праздников - начинается ежедневная работа. А оплата в праздничные дни - это такая сущая ерунда, что я 2 года даже не заморачиваюсь этими приказами. Оплата за 2 часа в день - это конечно супер много.

----------


## Зарница

> ,
> 
> Я может быть сейчас выражу "непрофессиональную" мысль, но все же.  Скажите пожалуйста, а почему мы должны проводить ночные увеселительные мероприятия? Разве это входит в наши обязанности - развлекать пьяную толпу? И почему нас лишают права отметить новогодний праздник в кругу семьи?


Так ведь не попрешь особо против власти. Можно конечно, но потом отыграются-мало не покажется. И с другой стороны-это наша работа. Врачи ведь тоже работают. Кто на что учился...




> Не знаю как у вас, а нам не удается взять отгулы после новогодних праздников - начинается ежедневная работа. А оплата в праздничные дни - это такая сущая ерунда, что я 2 года даже не заморачиваюсь этими приказами. Оплата за 2 часа в день - это конечно супер много.


Какие отгулы!!!-сидишь то с годовым отчетом, то на мероприятии.Родных то в лицо забываешь!!!:biggrin: Я своим выбор даю:либо отгулы, либо премия.Сама в отгулах редко-если только свалюсь или ребенок заболеет.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Так ведь не попрешь особо против власти. Можно конечно, но потом отыграются-мало не покажется. И с другой стороны-это наша работа. Врачи ведь тоже работают. Кто на что учился...


Врач больше своих положенных часов не работает по любому. Только если какой-то экстренный случай. А у нас 31 декабря в котором часу начинается? А в котором заканчивается? 31 плавно переходит в 1.. небольшой перерыв на сон и на покушать-выпить и снова на работу. 
Только вот еще один вопросик - ну коль администрация желает, чтобы народ в новогоднюю ночь веселился - пусть с нами и развлекает их. Или хотя бы обеспечит минимальную безопасность.

А насчет премий - глухо. Их у нас просто нет.

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
то что мы не отгуливаем-винить не кого. Сами дураки, т.е. помешенные на работе. Мы ведь как считаем :"если не я то кто?"- вот и лезем вечно куда НЕнадо. А если бы изначально поставили свои условия-то было бы все по другому.А сейчас планка взята, надо держать. 
Администрации не положено развлекать. Поверь мне там тоже не сладко (по крайней мере в нашей).Я лучше ночь отпашу, чем день в адм.проработаю!Это со стороны кажется: сидят ножка на ножку..., а на самом деле все далеко не так!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,

Леночка, да я про администрацию все хорошо знаю и понимаю. Муж - депутат собрания депутатов. С главой в хороших отношениях дружеских. Знаю все их проблемы. Понимаю их, сочувствую, стараюсь всегда поддержать и помочь. Но дело то в том, что ты права - мы слишком высоко подняли планку. Я не знаю какой у вас штат, но мне с моими 3 работниками, ну что можно сделать? Выше себя ведь не прыгнешь. А приходится. И чем выше мы прыгаем, тем хуже себе делаем. Принимают все эти наши прыжки как за само-собой разумеющееся. Прыгаем - значит можем и выше. Сейчас начнутся проверки районной администрацией. Это вообще полный маразм и нервотрепка. Не обидно, если бы проверяли по делу, а то так. Перевод государственных денег. Не дай Бог не будет висеть расписание работы кружков или план работы - все. Криминал. Зря свой хлеб едим. Дармоеды. Но вот когда приглашаешь районное начальство на мероприятие - никого. Страшно заняты товарищи.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

Вот у нас в Кандалакше, никто не работает в новогоднюю ночь, а поселки все пашут. Сейчас я в Кингисеппе(небольшой городок 55тыс. человек), и что узнаю?!:eek: никто не работает в новогоднюю ночь!!! Мало того даже концерты предновогодние не делают! На рождество, говорят, проводят концерт... Ну и елки детям. Так на нас и елки и концерты и игровые программы и дискотеки и т. д.  Где справедливость???

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Мы проводим концерты-театрализации в зр.зале. всегда 31.12. с 20-00, на них всегда народу приходит ну оооочень много, сесть негде, в проходах стоят, стулья дополнительные ставим. Ночью дискотека "живой звук" с 2.00 до 5.00. Сама дискотека бесплатная, но пьяненький народ заказывают песни: "Иванова Ивана Ивановна поздравляет кол-ив дет.сада "Березка с Новым годом! Желает вам... И для вас эта музыкальная композиция" Народ балдеет, заказы сыплются, как конфетти. Деньги мы у ребят в кассу не забираем, это им как премия за внеурочно -отработанное время. У нас участковый тоже один на три центральные усадьбы, но он всегда приезжает к нам, весело ему у нас. Как говорится и волки сыты и овцы целы:wink:

----------


## Victorya

Ребята, только что вернулась с двухдневного семинара, который проводил Владислав Панфилов, устала, но довольна... А по поводу новогодней ночи в нашем городке так: с 19-00 до 20-00 в зале ГДК новогоднее театрализованное представление, с 20-00 до 23-00 театрализованная концертная программа на улице, 23-00 до 01-00 просто играет музыка (работникам ГДК и горожанам дают возможность встретить НГ), ну а с 01-00 до 03-00 игровая программа на площади. И так из года в год, народ привык давным давно и вряд ли "обрадуется" каким-либо изменениям...

----------


## Зарница

> Сейчас начнутся проверки районной администрацией. Это вообще полный маразм и нервотрепка. Не обидно, если бы проверяли по делу, а то так. Перевод государственных денег. Не дай Бог не будет висеть расписание работы кружков или план работы - все. Криминал. Зря свой хлеб едим. Дармоеды.


О нас обычно вспоминают когда делят бюджет. Что тут начинается...:redface::eek: :Fz: И работаем мы не так, и сами мы не такие,и оснащение зданий не этокое, и денег то у нас вечно нет.... проверяют,ищут, придираются...Что хотят-незнаем не мы, не они! в этот момент я их ненавижу!




> Но вот когда приглашаешь районное начальство на мероприятие - никого. Страшно заняты товарищи.


Все тоже самое!!!А если и пришли, а мероприятие прошло на высоком уровне-даже не похвалят, не поблагодарят!!! А вдруг возгордимся! Тешим себя тем, что без нас им все равно не обойтись!tongue: 

Девочки, я вот тут по форуму гуляла и обратила внимание что везде,за любое сообщение друг друга благодарят.А вот у нас на счет этого пусто.
ДАВАЙТЕ ИСПРАВЛЯТЬСЯ! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## гунька

Девочки, выручайте, пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!Крик души!!! У нас беда-новый глава снял с должности директора нашего.Снял с треском и, как мы считаем, несправедливо.Она, конечно, звезд с неба не хватала, но работа большая велась. И вот 30 ноября приезжает московская областная комиссия проверять всю нашу централизованную клубную систему.А у нас безвластие, зав.детск.сектором, как всегда в трудную минуту, ушла на больничный.Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие хоть они могут документы спрашивать? Что делать? Я в панике, потому что всегда больше по творческой части работала,а документация-- :Jopa:

----------


## Зарница

*гунька*,
смотря с какой целью едут. Если завалить-то ничего не поможет. Если просто посмотреть работу учреждения - тут легче. Я обычно: встречаю, рассказываю о работе учреждения, о достижениях (не бойся приукрасить-все равно незнают), делаю экскурсию-рассказываю где что, какой глава хороший-не обделяет ( вот помог с ремонтом и ....), дальше веду их к стендам - где расписана вся наша работа (кружки, расписания, планы, приказы, новости культуры...и конечно же много фотографий). У меня есть своя фишка - я завожу их к себе в кабинет и даю им на просмотр всю наглядную информацию ( мы уже несколько лет выпускаем настольные календари с нашей продукцией, праздниками ..., буклеты о конкретных клубных формирований, альбомы (на одном листе мы фотошопим весь концерт, все это ламинированное и прошитое. Один альбом-один год праздников. Получается довольно толстенький). Они только по рукам все и пускают - а я комментирую.Естественно небольшой сувенир-либо ваше прикладное изделие, либо тот же буклетик. Из док-ов я бы на всякий случай приготовила годовой план, месячные планы и отчеты, чтобы все работники заполнили журнылы кружков (мало ли заинтересуются). Если что-не стесняйся говорить о том, что незнаешь (ну нет директора!!! а ты только учишься, т.к.до этого пела, плясала...а к документам ни-ни - эту работу выполнял директор).Не переживай-все будет хорошо!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
Лен, да они что угодно проверять могут. В первую очередь - документы. Учредительные, приказы, журналы учета работы, планы и отчеты. В общем - много чего..

----------


## гунька

Вот я и боюсь, что все ...Слава Богу, с журналами у нас полный порядок, и с планами тоже.Но это мне так кажется, а придираться будут однозначно, потому что едут-то они с целью Главу нашего "Свергнуть" Неугодный он начальству областному...А наша ЦКС под Главой ходит. Спасибо вам за советы! Завтра провожу День Матери... Уже который раз, а волнуюсь ужасно!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 У нас тоже завтра мероприятие ко дню Матери. Удачи, Лена!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Victorya*,
 Расскажешь о чём на семинаре говорили:rolleyes:
А мы отрабатваем всё перед Новым годом - с 25 по 30 ёлочки, а вечерами - или корпоративы или дискотеки для молодёжи. В этом году боялись - все говорили денег нет, никто проводить ничего не будет, но вот сегодня последнюю дату на вечер забили. 31 - отдыхаем, ночью работают парки (их у нас 4) и на главной площади идёт программа, но это заказывает и оплачивает администрация, культуру не напрягают. Да, честно говоря и напрягать некого - все кто может что-то делать - по ресторанам и в городе, и в Суздале и в Москве. У нас все деды составили расписания работы в новогоднюю ночь ещё в начале ноября. Ну а 2,3,4 опять ёлочки, когда проспавшиеся родители понимают, что их настигло счастье - долгие выходные, и чадо, которое не в детсад ни в школу не сплавишь. Вот у нас и начинается лом.
А у меня полный ... ну не знаю как культурно сказать. Все вечера на корпораты уже выкуплены, а что там будет - не знаю. Все наши работники, которые могут быть ведущими на эти дни договорились с подработкой, и мешать им не хочется, мне для проведения вечеров оставили 2-х девочек из культпросвет училища (ой, сейчас это какой-то колледж), написать сценарий они явно не могут, я тоже в этом далеко не сильна, что-то будет....:frown:

----------


## Рамоновна

> смотря с какой целью едут. Если завалить-то ничего не поможет.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## гунька

Ура!!!!!!!!!!!!!Я все-таки провела день Матери!!!Все прошло просто здорово! Спасибо всем за поддержку!

----------


## гунька

Девочки, кто не выписывает журнал"Чем развлечь гостей"... Я некоторые номера собрала в архив. Надо кому???? Пришлю в личку, т.к. на всеобщее обозрение нельзя. Авторские права...

----------


## Victorya

> Victorya,
> Расскажешь о чём на семинаре говорили


Марина, с семинара приехала довольная, время потрачено не напрасно. Мне вообще нравится Панфилов с его подходом к режиссуре праздников...В первый день он много внимания уделил массовым праздникам к Дню Победы, их концепциям, идеям, формам мероприятий, воплощению и т.п. Далее пытался что-то советовать в сфере организации и проведения конкурсов профессионального мастерства среди культработников, но здесь он меня не впечатлил... Видно, что великий режиссер и игровик чуть-чуть "не в теме"... Спросил, чтобы мы хотели от него услышать, "заставили" его говорить о "Школе Новогодья" (недавно он проводил с Москве недельный обучающий семинар для игровиков - Дедов Морозов, Снегурочек и остальной новогодней нечисти). Так вот по "Новогодью" распылялся не особенно... Просто предложил приобрести новые мастер-классы Г. Григорьевой, А.Зайцева, молодежного дуэта "Ж&М" и другие... правда кое-что из видео показал...
Далее Владислав Владимирович продолжил делиться знаниями по режиссуре театрализованных масссовых праздников, что особенно хорошо постоянно на практических примерах... Первый день завершился мастер-классом по игровым технологиям. В общем первый день мне очень понравился. А на следующий день был целиком посвящен современному театральному искусству на самодеятельной сцене. Рассказывал Панфилов, конечно, интересно, но мне именно эта тема малоинтересна. Она жизненно необходима режиссерам самодеятельных театров, а я немного по другой теме... Но в целом осталась очень довольна. 
  приобрела несколько видеодисков, много теоретических материалов по режиссуре, конкретные сценарные материалы самого Панфилова, в общем много чего ... Теперь нужно все внимательно и не спеша просмотреть, рассортировать и упорядочить...

----------


## Зарница

> Девочки, кто не выписывает журнал"Чем развлечь гостей"... *Я некоторые номера собрала в архив.* Надо кому???? Пришлю в личку, т.к. на всеобщее обозрение нельзя. Авторские права...


девочки, объясните, как можно собрать в архив? Есть много материала - а перепечатывать его нет времени.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Я буду очень рада такому подарку.. :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
 По поводу архива - написала в личку

----------


## Lady Tank

*гунька*,
Если действительно есть такая возможность, то просто здорово! Тоже прошу архив журнальчика, заранее благодарю! Жду по почте или в личке.. ))):rolleyes:

kapa8b@mail.ru

----------


## Зарница

*гунька*,
Лен, можно и со мной поделиться? Буду очень благодарна kiss

----------


## O-lusha

Здравствуйте, не знаю, по адресу ли попала, выкладываю своё объявление в стихах о начале творческого фестиваля в ВУЗе. Если понадобится помощь в переделке рифмы по другое учебное учреждение, пишите, помогу         


ВСЕМ! ВСЕМ! ВСЕМ! 
Если чувствуешь талант,
Поэт, художник и спортсмен,
Рэпер, брейкер, музыкант,
Иль участник КВН!
Звони, регистрируйся в оргкомитете,
Таланты нужны нам в университете!

Способности ты от друзей не скрывай,
Достойно честь студгородка защищай!
Чтоб в творческой жизни 
Был виден прогресс,
Звони нам, звездой стать поможем.
                                                               ВГУЭС

----------


## гунька

Девочки, подождете до понедельника???Пришлю всем обязательно! Просто обстоятельства....В том поезде-моя тетка....

----------


## Зарница

*гунька*,
Лена, конечно подождем. Спрашиваешь еще. Разбирайся со своими делами, и держи нас в курсе. Удачи!!!!

Кстати - это теракт. 7 кг. тротила. (Я просто рядышком живу-знаю) Лена, загляни в личку

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Елена, искренне сочуствую. Она пострадала? Помоги вам Бог!!!

----------


## Светлана sun

всем здрасти)) возьмите меня, пожалуйста в свои ряды)) я работаю в районном дворце культуры города Зарайска (всего 2 годика).  
по поводу Новогодней ночи - у нас проходит так - в 1.00 начинается дискотека на площади города, в 2.00 выход Деда Мороза и Снегурочки с поздравлениями, затем начинается театрализованная новогодняя сказка с песнями и танцами. после сказки дискотека продолжается до 4.00. потом фейерверки и всё - по домам))))
сценарий новогодней сказки прошлого года могу выложить в понедельник, если кому-то нужно - но её придётся немного переделать - ведь прошлый год был год быка, вот и сказка наша о золотом бычке))))

----------


## Зарница

*Светлана sun*,
заходи, хвастайся, спасибо другим не забудь говорить а то за полтора года только 19 раз отблагодарила:mad: Или сообщения соберешь и опять в подполье уйдешь? НЕХОРОШО:mad:

----------


## Светлана sun

а что значит "сообщения соберёшь и в подполье уйдёшь"? у меня времени сидеть на форуме практически нету, поэтому я забегаю сюда по мере необходимости, выкладываю свой материал и использую наработки форумчан. я всегда благодарю  тех людей, чей материал использовала, или я должна вообще всем подряд спасибо говорить, даже если я их материал не читала? не понятно как-то и не приятно после вашего сообщения.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Леночка, какие новости? Что с тетей?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Светлана sun*,
 Мы всегда рады новым жителям нашего кабинета. Просим не обижаться. Потому как в словах Лены есть своя правда. Многие просто пользуются тем, что другие выкладывают на форуме, а сами никакого участия в его работе не принимают. Мы всегда рады помочь друг-другу. И тебе в том числе. Но и ты делись с нами своими наработками и мыслями. 
Добро пожаловать!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Девочки, вот такой вопрос. Решили мы на Новый год сделать конкурс - Маленькая фея. Есть 2 предложения - взять девочек 5 лет из подготовительной группы танцевального коллектива или провести его среди девочек от 5 до 7 лет. Примерно с конкурсами определились - песенка, стихотворение, демонстрация модели одежды "Маленькая модница" и общий танец. Может что посоветуете?

----------


## Зарница

> а что значит "сообщения соберёшь и в подполье уйдёшь"? у меня времени сидеть на форуме практически нету, поэтому я забегаю сюда по мере необходимости, выкладываю свой материал и использую наработки форумчан. я всегда благодарю  тех людей, чей материал использовала, или я должна вообще всем подряд спасибо говорить, даже если я их материал не читала? не понятно как-то и не приятно после вашего сообщения.


Если обидела, то извини, не хотела. Просто в свете последних событий появляются на свет "подпольщики" с вот такими данными как у тебя:зарегистрировалась в 2008году, а сообщений мало... здесь главное *общение*, а не зашел-скачал чье то -скинул свое -ушел.

----------


## vejila

*Victorya* , спасибо за приглашение в вашу компанию. Очень приятно. Хотя уже лет шесть я работаю в фирме, но, думаю, что смогу чем-нибудь поделиться с вами.

----------


## orsia

ой, девочки, у вас общение, а у меня? Я в последнее время читать-то не успеваю, не то, что нормальные посты писать! У меня завтра у мамы юбилей - 50 лет!! вторую ночь не сплю.. а в понедельник совещание по Новому году, на мне - главная площадь, а кроме идеи нету ничего! что говорить???? в общем, главное - завтрашний день пережить.... Муж тааакого наворотил! Маленькая столовая (ну метров 60, не больше), а аппарата там уже сейчас примерно на 70 тыс стоит света и звука! Мне стрААААшно!!!!

----------


## Victorya

> Мне стрААААшно!!!!


Наташа!!! тебе страшно???:rolleyes: Господи, с твоими-то организаторскими способностями??? У тебя все получится! Я в этом просто уверена, судя по твоим сценариям, ты умничка и хороший организатор. Чего молчала про юбилей-то, может помощь какая была нужна? Ну а теперь просто будем держать за тебя кулачки, просто чтобы тебе было спокойнее! А в том, что ты проведешь все на высшем уровне лично я нисколько не сомневаюсь! Уверенна, что девчонки тоже! Удачи тебе, Наташа!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> спасибо за приглашение в вашу компанию. Очень приятно.


Наталья, по твоему посту в другой теме я поняла, что ты работник культуры... Если не трудно, напиши в каком учреждении и как давно работаешь... и вливайся, милости просим!

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, знаю что в другую мне тему надо - но хочу посоветоваться именно с работниками культуры. Проблема вот в чем: мы в новогоднюю ночь планируем сделать в ДК вечер ( с 1.00 и до...), Деда мороза нет (работников-мужчин нет, нанять некого и в принципе и заплатить нечем). Так вот, мне надо как то выкрутиться без Д.М. красиво. Я проводила Новогоднюю ночь без Д.М. но для фирмы - там было проще,выбирали из присутствующих, все свои - раскрепощенные поэтому получилось удачно. А этот раз планируется разношерстная незнакомая компания, боюсь что этот номер не пройдет. Без Д.М. тоже как то пусто. Пока только одна мысль-сделать конкурс, одеть в костюм, сунуть поздравлялку ему и может на стульчик около него ставить взрослых - читать за конфетки стишки.
Может у вас была такая же ситуация - поделитесь опытом...пожайлуста :Tu:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Можно сделать конкурс "Мамина помощница" - например из предложенных продуктов сделать бутерброды (конечно всё должно быть нарезано заранее), или украсить пирог, заранее испечённый (взбитые сливки, ягоды и т.п.).

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Зарница*,
 Лена, можно попробовать обыграть отсутствие Деда Мороза - на старый НГ придёт, в Кремль срочно вызвали и т.п. А сделать несколько Снегурочек. Где-то в теме НГ я читала сценарий, где было много Снегурочек - гламурная, наглая, скромная и т.д., но там они были по очереди, а ты их можешь выпустить одновременно. Может и обаяют какого-нить мужчинку, ведь у нас от ДМ главное - поздравить с НГ и пожелать что-то хорошее.

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
Я думаю, что у Лены сейчас много проблем,поэтому, кто слрашивал ЧРГ зайдите на страницу  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=124431  Там много чего есть.

----------


## orsia

> А у меня полный ... ну не знаю как культурно сказать. Все вечера на корпораты уже выкуплены, а что там будет - не знаю. Все наши работники, которые могут быть ведущими на эти дни договорились с подработкой, и мешать им не хочется, мне для проведения вечеров оставили 2-х девочек из культпросвет училища (ой, сейчас это какой-то колледж), написать сценарий они явно не могут, я тоже в этом далеко не сильна, что-то будет....:frown:


Честно, я такого не понимаю! Мы тоже можем уйти на корпоративы, но у нас существует правило: администрирование мероприятия. Ты ушел, но предварительно ВСЕ подготовил: написал сценарий, подобрал музыку, отрепетировал с ведущими, пригласил артистов. А реализует все это молодежь! Ведь это - основная работа, в книжке трудовой записана. Вот пусть ваши работники приготовят, а девочки-студентки и реализовывают под вашим контролем!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*orsia*,
 Да не могу я так сказать... Многих работников начальство забирает и посылает по НГ надобностям, ребята и так каждый день новогоднюю сказку репетируют, плюс с нас работу каждодневную никто не снимает. Сегодня гляннула график - со 2 по 9 каждый день мероприятия, причём 8 - 3 мероприятия, 9-го -2.
Девочки, многих видела в беседке у ведущих делаю вывод, что тоже ведёте праздники. Объясните, что такое цветные танцы - отзывы восторженные ото всех, а описания не нахожу. И поисковик ничего не даёт.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*orsia*,
 А, самое главное забыла - у нас нет режиссёра, она пошла на повышение и теперь писать сценарий собственно и некому. На сказку муж написал, но на вечер - у него нет времени совершенно

----------


## orsia

*Вишенка-Владимир*, у нас режиссера отродясь не было... А написать сценарий могли бы! у нас кроме корпоративов с 19-го по 31-е минимум 2 мероприятия в день. 25-го уже 4! И кроме этого мы УСПЕВАЕМ готовить сценарии и выполнять основную работу, потому что это - ЛИЦО нашего учреждения, некачественные программы никому не нужны. Хочешь пойти налево? Приготовь все, и иди со спокойной душой! А не приготовишь - не пойдешь. И культура нас тоже забирает...

Теперь о "Цветных танцах". Этап один. Делаешь нарезку (секунд по 30-40) песен, где звучат цвета (например "Синий-синий иней, Три белых коня, Оранжевый галстук, Белая зима и т.д. - у меня 18 штук - но я делаю "детские" цветные танцы). Этап 2. Смотришь, какие цвета получились, закупаешь соответственную по цвету ткань (я брала самую дешевую, подкладочную. Но атлас, конечно, смотрится лучше... Можно по остаткам поискать) И делаешь из нее платочки (у меня по 10 каждого цвета размером 40*40). Этап 3. На мероприятии проводишь танцевальный конкурс (подводка в принципе по ситуации): раздаешь платочки, вкл нарезки, тот, чей цвет зазвучал, танцует в кругу с высоко поднятым платочком. И выигрывает тот цвет, который лучше танцует.   У меня этот конкурс классно идет на детских программах, нарезки приходится постоянно переписывать (у нас много постоянных детей, они порядок запоминают). Но дети и взрослые, с кем я проводила, абсолютно счастливые. На юбилее делаю обычно такую подводку. Раздаю платки, и прошу придумать пожелание имениннику на первую букву цвета (К- красоты, Б - баксов,  З - здоровья). И говорю, что обязательно исполнится пожелание той группы, которая будет танцевать лучше всех. Итак, как только услышите музыку со своим цветом - выходите в круг к имениннику и...

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Может у вас была такая же ситуация - поделитесь опытом...пожайлуста


У нас был подобный случай :Aga: , выбирали Д.М. из гостей: маночком вызываешь 3,4,5 мужчин из зала, и проводишь среди них конкурсы на выбывание. Конкурсы могут быть такого плана - вырезать красивую снежинку из салфетки, украсить елочку из подручного материала, кто вспомнит больше фильмов про Н.Г; наиграть мелодию известной новогодней песенки на дудочке или ложкой по батарее (шумовой оркестр) ну и т.д. Проигравшие в каждом конкурсе выбывают с поощрительным призом, остается только один - это Д.М. Заготовить для него заранее напечатанное поздравление или какой-нибудь устав нов.вечеринки, он зачитывает и вперед! Тут можно и фотосессию устроить с Д.М., и гостям впомнить детство - стишки почитать для деда на табуреточке, хоровод вокруг елочки ну и т.д. Где-то на работе был сценарий, если нужно - отправлю.:wink:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Проводим цветные танцы так же как  orsia, только вместо платочков - атлассные ленточки по 50см. А нарезки можно посмотреть в музыкальном разделе, там их много девочки выставляли. Спасибо им :flower:

----------


## гунька

Девочки, Огромнейшее вам всем спасибо за сочуствие и поддержку! Тетку сегодня утром перевезли в Москву в Склиф.По сравнению с другими она легко отделалась -переломы,ожоги,но самое больное-это стресс.Долго ей придется от него отходть.но жить будет. Ездил туда муж, приехал в шоке-кошмар!! Еще раз спасибо всем!
Ссылку на ЧРГ на свой страх и риск выставляю сюда.Пользуйтесь на здоровье! Будет время-соберу другие номера. 
http://files.mail.ru/8NJSMH
Здесь 12 номеров.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Леночка, дай Бог, все обойдется. Тетя придет в себя. Хотя страх останется у нее надолго. Ей сейчас очень нужна будет ваше внимание и поддержка. Дай Бог ей все выдержать.
За ссылку спасибо.

----------


## Светлана sun

*Зарница*
Не то чтобы обидели, я Вас понимаю, но и меня, пожалуйста, поймите. жаль, что нельзя посмотреть сколько времени за эти 1,5 года я провела на вашем сайте. Вы бы сразу всё поняли. Обещаю исправиться и в свободное время заходить для общения. :Ok: 
А по поводу отсутствия Деда Мороза на празднике, можно обыграть в шуточной форме, у нас сейчас самая актуальная тема какая? правильно - свинной грипп. вот и Д.М. не выдержал и приболел - старенький уже, иммунитет не тот)) а вместо него пришла Метелица, молодая и красивая тётушка Снегурочки. Ей то уж точно всё ни по чём)) вот и будут у Вас ведущими 2 прекрасные дамы)))

----------


## Зарница

*Светлана sun*,
*Ольга Усольцева*,*гунька*,Марина -
девочки спасибо!!!! Здорово осознавать что ты не одна!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Кстати свиной грипп и +кризис =можно что нибудь придумать :Ok: :wink:
Света (тебя я думаю так зовут?)заходи к нам почаще,потом за уши не вытяшь тебя с этого форума :Vah:  (по себе знаю)

----------


## Мелодия

Конкурс на лучшего Деда Мороза - самый лучший и выигрышный вариант!!! А еще можно сделать одним из ведущих героев Тигренка. Его и девушка сыграет.

----------


## Lady Tank

гунька!
Спасибо! Выздоровления вашей тете! Все плохое останется позади, а жизнь продолжается!

----------


## Светлана sun

*Зарница*,
спасибо, буду стараться!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 Лена, главное, что она жива - это просто счастье. Остальное зарастёт, со временем забудется.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Посмотрев наш раздел поняла, что уже в нём достаточно трудно ориентироваться. Может объединить все праздники под одним названием, например "сценарии" а в теме уже сделать разбивку. Кто это может сделать? Что-то я давно у нас директоршу не видела, наверное это только она.
И у меня есть мысль, может она и неправильная, но предлагаю подумать вместе. Это открытие темы Наши праздники с фотками. У нас у всех есть фотографии с мероприятий. Я очень люблю беседку и уважаю ведущих, но не знаю, насколько логично выкладывать фото с официальных мероприятий рядом со свадьбами и банкетами, и насколько ребятам ведущим интересны наши мероприятия. А те фотки, которые мы выставляем в кабинете теряются в потоке информации.

----------


## Victorya

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Марина, согласна, что нелогично делиться фотографиями и впечатлениями о мероприятиях в учреждениях культуры в ветке для ведущих, там совершенно другая специфика... Но кроме этой ветки (я имею в виду "Педагоги-организаторы и культработники"), эта информация мало кому интересна. Поэтому давайте откроем тему "Фото наших мероприятий" и будем делиться впечатлениями прямо у себя в ветке, а время покажет насколько интересна всем нам эта информация.

----------


## Зарница

Хорошая мысля!:biggrin:Я "ЗА"!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

А я уже и "отчет" разместила.))) Так что смотрите.:smile:

----------


## гунька

За фотки-присоединяюсь! Обеими руками-ЗА!

----------


## гунька

Девочки,ну вот и нет моей тетки...Не выдержало сердце стресса и наркоза. 51 год,ехала к дочке посмотреть на новорожденного внука...Вы простите.что гружу вас своим негативом,вот поделилась и вроде легче.
А то, что говорят нам с большого экрана- :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa: Просто здесь всего нельзя рассказать.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Леночка, милая, прими наши соболезнования. Пусть твоей тете земля будет пухом. А вам всем вынести и выдержать на плечах это горе. 
И пусть будут прокляты те твари, которые учинили это. Они не люди. Им не место на нашей земле.

----------


## Зарница

*гунька*,
Леночка, держись! В такой ситуации слов очень трудно подобрать... :frown: А про то что ты пишешь"простите.что гружу вас своим негативом" - вот про это даже не смей думать и оправдываться:mad: Не важно кто на форуме сколько находиться, месяц ли или год - мы все стали одной семьей, и все у нас стало общее: и боль и радость. Знай, что тебе здесь всегда есть кому выговориться - и НИКТО тебя за это не осудит!!!

----------


## гунька

Как-то очень плохо мне...Муж уехал в Москву,сын на работе.А я вот сижу за компом,меня с собой не взяли(ноги больные).Попробую уснуть.
Спасиьо вам за поддержку! Говорят, с бедой надо переспать.Попробую.
Спасибо!

----------


## Ирямбер

Здравствуйте, уважаемые культработники. Рада попасть в компанию коллег (тоже работаю в ДК).
Зарница, по поводу Деда Мороза. Может прийдет Снегурочка, а Деда Мороза записать видео или аудио поздраление (можно шуточное). Я думаю, это все скрасит. А Снегурочка проведет и хоровод и елочку зажжет и т.д.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 Леночка, только сегодня увидела твоё сообщение. Господи, сколько людей гибнет раньше времени из-за нелюдей. Мы с тобой.

----------


## mamakorzhiha

*гунька*,
 Как это все страшно, больно и горько! Просто нет слов и нет оправдания тем, кто это делает. Я плачу каждый выпуск новостей... терпения Вам и силы духовной пережить все это. И светлая память всем погибшим.[IMG]http://*********org/86384.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 38 минут*



> *Добавлено через 13 минут*
> Девочки, вот такой вопрос. Решили мы на Новый год сделать конкурс - Маленькая фея. Есть 2 предложения - взять девочек 5 лет из подготовительной группы танцевального коллектива или провести его среди девочек от 5 до 7 лет. Примерно с конкурсами определились - песенка, стихотворение, демонстрация модели одежды "Маленькая модница" и общий танец. Может что посоветуете?


Мы делали "угадай мелодию" брали музыку из разных мультиков,сказок, детских фильмов по кусочку, проигрывали, а детки отгадывали откуда эта песенка. Может вашим рановато конечно.:rolleyes:

----------


## orsia

*гунька*, страшно... прими соболезнования, хотя словами не поможешь...

----------


## Svleia

Всем привет!  Вы уж сильно на нас таких не обижайтесь, что мы не всегда пишим ответы:frown: Не хватает времени, да еще и интернет так медленно открывается, что не только скачать не можешь не чего, что даже почитать нет возможности ,помучаешься и плюнешь на все.:smile:

*Гунька* прими соболезнования.

Насчет Новогодней ночи так мы проводим с 1 до 4 утра дискотеку. А где то 26, 27 проводим огонек со столиками. Так же утренники, работаем вместе со школой. Всем удачи! :flower: 

Светлана

----------


## Ирямбер

Гунька, примите мои соболезнования. Очень трудно, когда уходят близкие люди. Крепитесь

----------


## orsia

Вот и у нас прошло совещание по новому году... На мне как всегда - главная площадь города.. Вечернее шоу.. (ночью у нас только дискотека). От остального - открестилась. Для Вишенки: нам сегодня директор конкретно и открытым текстом сказала: я все понимаю, у вас корпоративы, подработка. Поэтому все сценарии до 10-го числа - это раз. Два: если у тебя совпадают корпоратив и мероприятие, ты ОБЯЗАН найти себе замену и оплатить эту замену из своего кармана. ТРИ: костюм для личных нужд должен быть оплачен. ВОТ ТАК! с одной стороны - жестко, с другой - справедливо

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*orsia*,
 Наташ, я всё понимаю, но... Я не зняю, как у вас обстоят дела с набором квалифицированных работников. У нас - очень плохо. За каждого мало-мальски в чём-то понимающего работника держимся. При хорошем положении дел, честно, от процентов 20 бы избавилась. Но..других нет, а повседневная работа должна быть сделана. Поэтому сказать, как ваш директор не могу - сразу положат заявления на стол и пойдут в другие ДК, где тоже нехватка кадров. У нас все учебные заведения на Москву работают, уже ни музыкантов сильных, ни режиссёров - никого нет.

----------


## Зарница

> *orsia*,
>  Наташ, я всё понимаю, но... Я не зняю, как у вас обстоят дела с набором квалифицированных работников. У нас - очень плохо. За каждого мало-мальски в чём-то понимающего работника держимся. При хорошем положении дел, честно, от процентов 20 бы избавилась. Но..других нет, а повседневная работа должна быть сделана. Поэтому сказать, как ваш директор не могу - сразу положат заявления на стол и пойдут в другие ДК, где тоже нехватка кадров. У нас все учебные заведения на Москву работают, уже ни музыкантов сильных, ни режиссёров - никого нет.


Девочки, а представляете каково мне, в деревне то???  Ни музыкантов, ни певцов,ни хореографов!Хоть караул кричи!!! Мне сегодня худ.рук.заявила - "не буду делать корпоротивки!":cool: и все -что делать незнаю.Приструнить-уйдет на больничный, одобрить - другим обидно. И уволятся если - кадров мне вАААбще не найти!!!Сижу вот, злая как собака.:mad:

----------


## Ирямбер

Остаеться только самой научиться петь и танцевать:wink:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Ирямбер*,
 Не поняла, а почему ты думаешь, что мы этого не умеем?

----------


## Ирямбер

Да я же не знаю, что умеете. По себе знаю, когда нет ресурсов (вокалистов, танцоров), думаешь, что пора самой вести, тут же петь и танцевать:smile:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Ирямбер*
Ну, как я понимаю диреторов клубов, как и заместителей и худруков ни одно учебное заведение не готовит, следовательно все вышли из специалистов. Например, у меня - высшее музыкальное образование, а танцевать, как ни смешно, доводилось и на сцене Кремлёвского дворца съездов. Мне кажется, у нас все всё умеют, тлько не может, не в силах человек один тащить всю работу в ДК, или сорвётся, или будет страдать семья.

----------


## Ирямбер

Так я об этом и говорю, что одному не осилить. А про образование - это вы зря. Я вот в Питере закончила Университет культуры и искусств, где меня учили именно организовывать и проводить праздники, а петь и танцевать - нет

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Ирямбер*,
 о-па, как это:smile: Мне казалось, что организаторы массовых праздников ну уж может не профессионально, но какие-то навыки в хореографии получают

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Девочки, мы все конечно о работе, о работе.... Но скоро новый год, и у нас есть семья, которую нужно накормить, напоить. Я недавно наткнулась на сайт, мне очень понравился. Многое из того, что там представлено, я попробовола приготовить -вкусно. Не знаю, как сайт правильно называется, я всегда в поисковике набираю "Кулинарные рецепты Скрипкиной Анастасии"

----------


## Ирямбер

Может раньше так и было. Сейчас я вас вообще удивлю - не было русского языка :Aga: , только литература. Были отдельные факультеты по вокалу и хореографии

----------


## триумфатор

Зарница, я тоже из деревни, и такие же проблемы. Один единственный специалист, работает в ДК по совместительству, она просто физически не успевает подготовить мероприятия. С музыкантами у нас всегда проблема. Приехала полтора месяца "дама" из Колмыкии, заявила, что ей надо зарплату хотя бы 30000 рублей (с учетом того, что у нее нет северных. Вобщем одни требования, а музыкант она на мой взгляд, не очень. За полтора месяца разучила 1 песенку с 4 девочками, а когда я ей предложила заниматься с вокальной группой пенсионеров и показала как это делаю я, (хотя у меня нет музыкального образования), она мне заявила: "ОЙ, У ВАС ВСЕ ТАК ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ, Я ТАК НЕ УМЕЮ И ВООБЩЕ ЗАЧЕМ СТАРУШКАМ ПЕТЬ НА 2 ГОЛОСА..." И это музыкант, с 25-ти летним опытом работы в музыкальной школе.  Собирается доработать до Нового года и уезжать к себе.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
*Ирямбер*,
  У нас в Тюмени в Академии искусств и культуры есть кафедра СКД - так вот там учат именно менеджеров (управление в сфере культура, маркетинг, организация праздников), а есть кафедра НХТ: там режиссеры театра и празднеств, хореографы, художники, музыканты. Когда я там училась (режиссура), был предмет танец и муз.гамота, т.е нам давали только базовые знания. Сейчас там же учится моя дочь, и вот им уже дают такие дисциплины как хореография и вокал уже по полному курсу. Считаю это правильным и полезным.
*Зарница*,
Лена, мы тоже работаем в малюсеньком селе, штат 3 человека (директор СДК я, худ-рук - мой муж,) недавно нам дали ставку руководитель кружка нар.творчества. Т.к мы с мужем постоянно в разьездах, то свадьбы, юбилеи,корпоративы, нас постоянно в выходные нет дома, дискотеки ведет наша Танечка (рук. кружка). Она у нас местная Кадышева, самородок! Мы ее очень ценим и любим, раньше она была передовой дояркой, теперь вот у нас работает и не жалеет нисколько, хотя пришлось нам за нее побороться, не хотели ее с фермы отпускать. Всего у нас в ДК восемь коллективов, три из которых Танечкины - фольклорный, детский эстрадный, и с бабушками занимается (вок.группа ветеранов), хоть и образования нет, и на каждый концерт новые номера дает. Может быть и у вас есть такие люди, если приглядется.
Кстати, а за нов. корпоративы вашим работникам платят разве не в кассу? Мы вот только ч/з кассу работаем: звонит шеф, говорит когда, где, во сколько, сколько оплачено (нам идет только 50 процентов) и дает контактный телефон организации, кот. нас заказала. Мы тоже таким расскладом не очень довольны, особенно перед нов.праздниками. Нужно и корпоративы отвести, и постоянную работу успеть сделать. И руководство нисколько не волнует где ты ночуешь: дома или в ДК, обедал ты или нет. Но я не жалуюсь, тк. привыкла привыкла к такому ритму жизни. И если не выйду дня три на работу, мне кажется, что дышать стало нечем. А семья моя вся со мной: и муж, и сын с дочерью за кулисами выросли, дочь вот по нашим стопам пошла - дурында, сколько отговаривала ее - бесполезно. Сын заканчивает 11 класс, тоже собирается стать звукорежиссером. Кошмар! :Vah:

----------


## Ирямбер

Ольга Усольцева
Я училась именно на СКД

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Ирямбер*,
Ну вот видите, вы профессиональные управленец, организатор, курируете я так понимаю творческие кадры, да и должность ваша об этом говорит.:wink:

----------


## Ирямбер

Ольга УСОЛЬЦЕВА
Я работаю не только как организатор, но и как ведущая. Провожу различные мероприятия начиная с малышей, заканчивая взрослыми

----------


## Зарница

> *Зарница*,
> 
> Кстати, а за нов. корпоративы вашим работникам платят разве не в кассу? Мы вот только ч/з кассу работаем: звонит шеф, говорит когда, где, во сколько, сколько оплачено (нам идет только 50 процентов) и дает контактный телефон организации, кот. нас заказала. Мы тоже таким расскладом не очень довольны, особенно перед нов.праздниками.


Оля, я не поняла вопроса? У нас свой счет, все деньги идут туда. А потом сами работники распределяют на что их потратить (на канц., премия, реквизит, костюмы...)




> Нужно и корпоративы отвести, и постоянную работу успеть сделать. И руководство нисколько не волнует где ты ночуешь: дома или в ДК, обедал ты или нет.


Мои как раз не переработаются!!!:cool::cool::cool:





> И если не выйду дня три на работу, мне кажется, что дышать стало нечем.


А это и про меня!!!:biggrin:




> А семья моя вся со мной: и муж, и сын с дочерью за кулисами выросли


Я завидую в какой то степени, когда муж тоже "культурный", не надо все разжевывать, объяснять... А то ведь смотрит иногда как на kuku! :biggrin:

----------


## триумфатор

> Мы вот только ч/з кассу работаем: звонит шеф, говорит когда, где, во сколько, сколько оплачено (нам идет только 50 процентов)


У нас в прейскуранте платных услуг обозначены сумма, которая 100 % зачисляется в доход ДК, лично работники ничего ч этого не имеют. Хотя в положении по расходованию средств от предпринимательской деятельности есть пункт о том, что эти деньги можно расходовать на материальное стимулировагние работников но как всегда, это только на бумаге. Вот и получается никто особо не заинтересован в проведении корпоративов. Если начнешь свою деятельность, то сразу все "правильные" заметят, что ты получаешь дополнительный доход, а налог не платишь.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Я завидую в какой то степени, когда муж тоже "культурный", не надо все разжевывать, объяснять... А то ведь смотрит иногда как на !


Знаешь, Лен, это, конечно хорошо, когда работаешь в одной сфере с близким человеком. Но это тоже палка о двух концах - два режиссера, два видения, иногда такие дисскусии по работе разведем, поссоримся, потом  сердимся друг на друга. Да и постоянно вместе - тоже не кайф, надо же отдыхать иногда друг от друга. А это "иногда" у нас бывает, когда рак на горе свистит! Так что завидовать особо не чему :Aga: 




> Мои как раз не переработаются!!!


Наверно, потому, что нет стимула, потому что


> которая 100 % зачисляется в доход ДК, лично работники ничего ч этого не имеют. Хотя в положении по расходованию средств от предпринимательской деятельности есть пункт о том, что эти деньги можно расходовать на материальное стимулировагние работников но как всегда, это только на бумаге. Вот и получается никто особо не заинтересован в проведении корпоративов


У нас в положении о платных услугах прописано то, что все деньги перечисляются на счет МАУ, 50% идет на премирование тех работников, которые их заработали, какой-то процент на оплату всяких налогов, остальное на нужды того ДК, который выполнил эти платные услуги.  Вот то, что подчеркнула исполняется не всегда, или почти не выполняется. Руководство на это счет внятного объяснения не дает, на конфликт идти не хочу. Где искать справедливость? Например, у нас износилась танцевальная обувь, хотели заработанные средства потратить на ее приобретение, а те самые средства (имено наши!)оказалось, были потрачены на ремонт крыши, которая потекла в одном из СК (а этот СК за год не заработал ни копейки)! ОБИДНО!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Знаешь, Лен, это, конечно хорошо, когда работаешь в одной сфере с близким человеком. Но это тоже палка о двух концах - два режиссера, два видения, иногда такие дисскусии по работе разведем, поссоримся, потом  сердимся друг на друга. Да и постоянно вместе - тоже не кайф, надо же отдыхать иногда друг от друга. А это "иногда" у нас бывает, когда рак на горе свистит! Так что завидовать особо не чему


Оль, ох как я тебя понимаю и как согласна с тобой. МЫ с мужем почти 27 лет работаем вместе. В одном ДК. Принимали его, как говорится новорожденным. За эти годы столько всего было. И уже не знаешь - где работа, а где семья. На работе о работе, дома - о том же. Особенно сейчас, когда дети выросли и разъехались, уже настолько устали от постоянной "работы", что просто иногда сил нет. Хочется обыкновенного отдыха. Я в этом году вырвалась в Москву на неделю - одна. Это был такой кайф.. Столько эмоций и впечатлений. Сейчас я понимаю тех женщин, которые мне когда-то давно говорили, что друг от друга нужно отдыхать.:biggrin:А я не верила им по молодости своей.
Кстати - наши  дочери тоже выросли с нами в ДК за кулисами. И тоже стали культработниками. Оба зятя поют. Вот таки дела.

----------


## триумфатор

> Наверно, потому, что нет стимула,


Дело не в этом. Если бы я видела, что действительно работники достойны фигнансового стимулирования, я бы нашла способ как это сделать. А за то, что чайные церемонии возникают с периодичностью - каждый час  и приходят на работу в 9, уходят в 17.00, обеденный перерыв как положено час, и часто с задержкой на минут 20 (всегда есть отговорки). Ну, а если им пришлось выйти в выходной на 2 часа, то отгул дай на целый день. Вы наверно сейчас думаете, что такого в культуре не бывает. У нас все именно так. И с этой проблемой я бьюсь долго, других специалистов нет и никто к нам работать не поедет. За 12 лет моего руководства у нас всегда вакансия художественного руковолителя, аккомпаниатора.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Кстати - наши  дочери тоже выросли с нами в ДК за кулисами. И тоже стали культработниками. Оба зятя поют. Вот таки дела.


Так ведь и ХОРОШИ дела :Ok:  
На это тему можно говорить бесконечно, но наверно, это очень личное... :Oj: 
Я очень рада, что нашлись коллеги "по счастью" :flower: 

*триумфатор*,
Да, не сладко вам видно с работниками, но ничего, держитесь, боритесь, будет и на вашей улице праздник!!!:smile: А как Вас зовут? И если не секрет, откуда?

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> Вы наверно сейчас думаете, что такого в культуре не бывает.


Бывает, конечно, у нас в РДК так было. Новый директор как-то это искоренила, где-то кнутом, где-то пряником, хотя и сейчас у них есть незначительные конфликты, но ведь без них не обойтись, к сожалению. Главное, что бы это оставалось внутри коллектива, а зрители что бы видели качественную и слаженную работу.

----------


## Victorya

> Хочу влиться в ваш разговор, если можно?


Конечно, мы всех приветствуем, правда, девочки?:wink:
У нас в связи с кризисом все больше становится глав сельских советов, которые ОЧЕНЬ хотят сэкономить на сельской "культуре", то помещение им не отапливают, то персонал на пол-ставки намереваются перевести... Пытаемся бороться с такими "главами", но что мы можем? :frown:
  А ещё у нас поговаривают о том, что сократят должность начальника Подразделения (отдела) по культуре, типа и без него все работает! В соседнем районе уже сократили...

----------


## гунька

Девочки, привет! Я вернулась, я снова с вами. Спасибо всем за поддержку и понимание!

----------


## MakcTak

Дорогие "культуристы"!!!!! Благодарю, хоть и с опозданием, всех кто откликнулся и помог на тему "Свадебной сказки"!! :Ok: На сегодняшний день есть наболевшая-горячая тема - "Детский новогодний утренник". У кого есть какие идеи?! Не хочется повторяться, не хочется бабок-ёжек и кащеев-бессмертных. Могу скинуть прошлогодний сценарий на тему "Кто украл валенки деда Мороза?" Помогите!! ПЛИИИИЗЗЗЗЗ! Я знаю - ВЫ  ТАЛАНТЛИВЫ!!! Заранее благодарю! :Aga:

----------


## Lady Tank

ПО-моему, на этом форуме огромнейшее количество всевозможных сценариев выложено, и утренников в том числе, ну просто тьма, так что - только малость копнуть и все найдется!

----------


## Victorya

> Дорогие "культуристы"!!!!! У кого есть какие идеи?! Не хочется повторяться, не хочется бабок-ёжек и кащеев-бессмертных.


Хотела показать дорогу... 
Посмотрела профиль - за полтора года на форуме ни одного спасибо никому, ни одного выложенного сценария, ни одной идеи, ни вам здравствуйте, ни благодарю...
Перехотелось... :Tu: :mad:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Lady Tank*,
 Отреагировали практически одновременно и в одном ключе! :Ok:

----------


## MakcTak

Я не волшебник:frown: Я только учусь!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> ПО-моему, на этом форуме огромнейшее количество всевозможных сценариев выложено, и утренников в том числе, ну просто тьма, так что - только малость копнуть и все найдется!


 На счёт тьмы согласен. Вот только хочется чтой-то нового.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*MakcTak*,
 Так в темах много новых идей. Просто нужно внимательно читать. А готового сценария, устроившего бы вас - просто нет. Всегда найдется то что не понравится и придется переделывать.
Несколько лет назад мы делали театрализованный концерт-представление "Дед Мороз ищет спутницу жизни" Сценария не было. Была только идея. Вот от нее и плясали. И довольно неплохо..:smile:

----------


## Зарница

Ну вот, накинулись на меня:biggrin::biggrin: Незнаю, может быть вы и правы, но я сужу со своей колокольни. Мне было на много труднее донести до своего специфику своей работы (ну не понимал он наших тонкостей, переживаний во время проведения мероприятия...доходило до крупных скандалов)пока однажды не поработал у меня на Масленице водителем, а потом Дедом Морозом на площади. Как то отмяк что ли, дошло и то, почему после концерта валишься с ног, перед концертом можешь сорваться из за малейшей оплошности...на себе все это попробывал. И...больше выступать отказался на отрез!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Victorya

Лена, спасибо большое! Я ещё вчера обнаружила твой бесценный вклад в теме детских утренников,  :Ok:  скачала и сегодня на работе целый день разбирала, смотрела... материала очень много - голова кругом идет. 
   Платные детские утренники на мне, прошлогодний сценарий тоже был сборной солянкой, но очень хорошего воплощения, поэтому в этом году уровень опустить никак нельзя, а танцевать мы все можем от конкретных людей. Исходя из возможностей творческого коллектива, я сначала определяюсь с героями утренника, затем придумываю идею, ну а затем прописываю реплики и игры-хороводы.
   Пойду в тему "Наши Фотографии", покажу несколько фоток с прошлогодних утренников.

----------


## гунька

Я тоже сначала героев придумываю, а потом уже от них и отталкиваюсь.
Девочки, я хотела с вами посоветоваться- если кто выписывает журнал ЧРГ,знает, наверное, что к нему есть приложение:"Звуки праздника".Диск очень хороший, там и муз.заставки, фоны, песни с минусовками, муз.игры и много всего.(Во я предисловие завернула!) Так вот, у меня собралось уже 12 дисков, и я очень хочу с вами поделиться.Попробовала один диск залить на обменник-никак! Очень большой объем. Посоветуйте, как удобней- может, по частям как-нибудь?

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Девочки, вот еще два сценария...http://files.mail.ru/GXV8X0

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Лен, я так думаю, что лучше частями.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Так вот, у меня собралось уже 12 дисков, и я очень хочу с вами поделиться.Попробовала один диск залить на обменник-никак! Очень большой объем. Посоветуйте, как удобней- может, по частям как-нибудь?


Заранее спасибо!!! Очень будем ждать!!!

----------


## orsia

*MakcTak*, помню, что ты просил сценарием 1-го мая поделиться... но "спасибо" я так и не дождалась.... А доступ к Новому году закрыт - поэтому и просит здесь:))) Не жалко, но увы - детскими в этом году не занимаюсь....

----------


## триумфатор

Всем - доброе время суток. Вчера состоялось совещание при Главе, обязали в рамках Года молодежи, провести Новогодний прием Главы для молодежи. Прошу вашей помощи, подскажите в какой форме можно провести данное мероприятие.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*триумфатор*,
 Я бы, пожалуй, задумалась о маскараде. То, что не сделает более "закостеневшее" старшее поколение легко пройдёт у молодёжи.

----------


## триумфатор

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Я тоже над этим задумывалась, но дело в том, что будут вручаться Почетные грамоты Главы, а маскарадные костюмы и торжественная церемония вручения по-моему не совместимы.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*триумфатор*,
 Тогда, может быть, можно устроить Новогодний бал? С торжественным выходом в зал и общим танцем - открывающим бал?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Я тоже над этим задумывалась, но дело в том, что будут вручаться Почетные грамоты Главы, а маскарадные костюмы и торжественная церемония вручения по-моему не совместимы.


Несовместимы, наверное, в представлении главы. А молодежи понравится. Все- в костюмах, глава - в мантии короля, церемонимейстер/ведущий/ с жезлом в руках...

----------


## Айсидора

Добрый вечер всем, всем, всем!!!:smile:
Дорогие мои! Столкнулась с такой проблемой, как РАО.:eek:
В октябре провели День семейного отдыха, с играми, конкурсами и потом спектакль . :Ok: 
Недавно пришел счет на определенную сумму. Напишите, какие песни вы использовали в празднике и заплатите по счету.:mad: Спрашиваю, откуда цифра взялась?
Оказывается из дохода... Вчера беседовала с инспектором, с угрозами, с наездами - напишите песни , а то... Не в тишине же у Вас дети играли... А сумма приличная.
Может кто-нибудь имеет опыт по работе с этой грозной организацией? :Aga: 

Всем удачи!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*ivanYr*,
 А что мешает развести дискуссию здесь в теме? Собственно говоря - мы все постоянно здесь дискутируем на различные темы, касающиеся культуры. Если вы неравнодушный человек к культуре - милости просим - начинайте дискуссию.

----------


## Зарница

> Я с вами полностью согласен с точным высказыванием! Но здесь есть одно "но" распахнутся двери  таланту будь-то начинающему или уже профи только в том случае если у "двери" имеется грамотный управленец в области культуры, который создаст благоприятные условия для творческого саморазвития индивида, а не будет оперироваться финансовыми трудностями в своем учреждении! С пожеланиями на сотрудничество - Иван Аркадьевич Иванов


Это что такое было???:eek: Ощущение - что Я сошла с ума!kuku

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Девочки - всем БОЛЬШОЙ приветик!!! Наконец то появилось время окунуться в жизнь форума. А то приходишь на работу, заходишь на форум и ... на этом все и заканчивается:frown:
Девочки, меня прям таки распирает от счастья, а никто кроме вас меня так не поймет: мы НАКОНЕЦ ТО нашли финансы и... приобретаем свет на сцену!!!!!!!!! Пусть не много - но у меня воооще никакого не было!!!Как выглядит сцена без освещения - вам объяснять не надо, это была моя боль, мой стыд перед приезжими артистами и т.д. и т.п. А еще я убедила начальство приобрести вышку-туру для оформления сцены и замены ламп под потолком (у нас и этого не было!!! а высота 6 метров) и монитора!!!!!!!!! 
Пишу и стираю, пишу и снова стираю-никак не могу найти слов, чтобы описать свое состояние.:biggrin: Самое главное уже можно громко об этом говорить, не боясь все сглазить(есть за мной такой грешок) - сделано уже все!!! осталось только съездить в Питер и забрать весь товар!!!
Простите за буйные эмоции - просто хочется своей радостью поделиться и с вами. :Oj:  :Vah:  :Vah:

----------


## orsia

*Зарница*, нам в этом году купили подиум  с лестницами! тоже счастливы:))) хотя этот год был передовым по "убийству" микрофонов (не мы, все гости издевались) - лучше бы микрофонов купили, ни одного радио не битого не осталось (отдельный респект "доброму клоуну" другу Ч. Хаматовой - разбил нам самый лучший синхайзер и сказал: сосите х....). А с автономией не знаем когда теперь появится возможность микрофоны купить, и появится ли вообще

----------


## Victorya

> просто хочется своей радостью поделиться и с вами.


Примите наши искренние поздравления! Действительно можно просто белой завистью позавидовать коллегам, у которых дела хоть и потихонечку, но налаживаются!
  А вот мы последние года три жили, как кошки в лукошке...Наша культура (я имею ввиду конкретное учреждение конкретно взятого района) не только не была обделена чем-либо, напротив, нам в первую очередь покупали все необходимое: за последнее время приобрели автомобиль "Газель", несколько комплектов аппаратуры, световое оборудование, капитально отремонтировали сцену. сшили для неё абсолютно новую одежду, ни один из стОящих специалистов не сидел на голом окладе...
  Вчера вновь избранный глава района вызвал руководителя со штатным расписанием, и сказал почти дословно - праздники нам не нужны, надбавки, совмещения снять, мероприятия проводить не будем, и вообще ХТО ТАКОЕ КУЛЬТУРА?
  Сказать о том, что коллектив в шоке - это просто ничего не сказать!!!:mad:
  И что самое обидное в данной ситуации, что уйдут именно НАСТОЯЩИЕ специалисты, те, что на вес золота... А для тех, кто просто  :Jopa:  высиживают свое рабочее время, останутся - за ничегонеделание 4-5 тысяч очень хорошая зарплата.
  В понедельник снова идти на прием со штаткой, переделанной по "указивке" нового руководства! Держите за нас кулачки!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Это что такое было??? Ощущение - что Я сошла с ума!


Сообщение касалось меня, но я тоже решила, что сошла с ума и промолчала. Хотелось выглядеть умнее.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> приобретаем свет на сцену!!!!!!!!!


Поздравляю!!!! Сама от этого страдаю. Вроде бы рамп полно, а расположены они так, что авансцена в тени. Купили 4 прожектора, повесили, и выяснилось, что еще бы 4 не мешало...
Так что купить свет - это полдела. Его еще надо ГРАМОТНО повесить. Кому интересно-загляните:

http://www.intuit.ru/department/grap...e3dmax2009/13/

Тоже хочу похвалиться. Мы в прошлый четверг провели самый главный праздник- День с/х. Нашему ДК подарили сертификат. Купим усилитель, цифровой фотоаппарат и парочку радиомикрофонов.




> вообще ХТО ТАКОЕ КУЛЬТУРА?


Вот отдали нас на муниципальный уровень, и зависим мы теперь от того, чего хочет левая пятка. Мы на свое руководство готовы молиться: *всю сеть* клубов и библиотек сохранили, в новое штатное не лезли, самодурной правкой сценариев не занимаются. А вот пройдут выборы - проснемся мы в НОВОМ районе, и также спрсят у нас:
ХТО ТАКОЕ КУЛЬТУРА?

----------


## Зарница

*Victorya*,
подожди пока расстраиваться.У нас в свое время тоже говорили что праздники не нужны, но новоиспеченец встретил пару раз на своей территории вышепоставленных гостей, пару раз сам съездил на "ковер", где с него спросили как развивается культура на его территории и ....конечно мы далеко не шикуем, но ...живем.Подключай свой профсоюз:cool::cool::cool: - да покажи свои зубки:biggrin: Буду держать кулачки.

----------


## Victorya

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Зарница
> Это что такое было??? Ощущение - что Я сошла с ума!
> Сообщение касалось меня, но я тоже решила, что сошла с ума и промолчала. Хотелось выглядеть умнее.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:А я подумала, что это только у меня крыша чуть отъехала!:rolleyes:

----------


## Зарница

Я вот нет нет да перечитываю, все понять хочу что имели в виду ..."грамотный управленец в области культуры, который создаст благоприятные условия для творческого саморазвития индивида, а не будет оперироваться финансовыми трудностями в своем учреждении!""" 

Девочки, может нам всем отдохнуть пора?

----------


## Светлана sun

поздравляю - везёт вам со светом! :Aga:  у нас вообще беда - световой пульт сломался, а ремонт стоит ого-го сколько! а ведь новогодний спектакль никто не отменял! пока на мероприятия берём у сельских УК, а что делать с новым годом:eek::eek: - не известно.

----------


## Мелодия

Привет всем! Подготовка к Новогодним мероприятиям в самом разгаре, а тут наш художник взял и уволился :mad: Кинул, так сказать...

----------


## orsia

*Светлана sun*, а у нас его и не было никогда:)) из  света - прожектора на улицу и 2 дискотечные вертушки:)) когда попытались выбить нам сказали: зачем? у вас же только уличные мероприятия!
*Мелодия*, а у нас уже 4 года художника нема! Точнее, он числится, но из его работы видели только рыбок на День Нептуна и ленточки "мисс русалочка" и "мистер пират". А так даже не заикаемся, что нам что-то там надо...

----------


## Зарница

> у нас вообще беда - световой пульт сломался, а ремонт стоит ого-го сколько!


Кстати о пульте - мы и его ПОКУПАЕМ!!! Ой, девочки - счастья - полные штаны! Переживаю только что звукорежиссер не успевать будет со светом управлять, надо светорежиссера - а денег на него нет. Но это уже другая история...

----------


## orsia

*Зарница*, там можно и программу просто прописать на ноутбуке до начала мероприятия...

----------


## lenusik

*гунька*,

большое спасибо за диск и Ваши материалы!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
*Айсидора*,

с РАО у моего РДК очень печальный опыт. Региональный инспектор попался хуже клеща. Делал и видеосъемку в зале, и свидетелей подыскал(на разных платных и городских мероприятиях).Счёт был астрономический((( Правда, мы частично доказывали: что музыкальный материал использовался отрывками, тексты переделаны, что не все авторы, чьи произведения мы использовали, заключили договор с РАО. Звонили даже некоторым правообладателям. Несколько от исков отказались)))Нервов потратили массу.
Но в результате пришлось заключить договор, по которому 1,2% дохода от всех платных мероприятий сразу отчисляется РАО. А если проводится городское или районное мероприятие, то закладываем процент в смету расходов.
Инспектора уже год не видим :Aga:

----------


## Зарница

*orsia*,
вот у тебя и буду мастер-класс брать как все это делать:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Научишь? Я с техникой на ВЫ:biggrin:

----------


## orsia

*Зарница*, меня к технике лучше не подпускать)))) эт мой муж все знает. если будут нужны консультации - обращайся

----------


## Зарница

> *Зарница*, меня к технике лучше не подпускать))))


Вот вот, и меня тоже:biggrin:Не поверите, когда муж ноут подарил, я дня 2 только смотрела на него да инструкцию читала.:biggrin:kuku:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 Лена, у меня почему-то звуки праздников не скачиваются. Смогла скачать только последний файл - про короля. Про остальные пишет, что нет сведений или повреждён. 
Да, и хотела сказать, что с этой аватаркой :Ok:  мне стало как-то комфортнее :rolleyes: Ну никак не вязались у меня твои тексты и знойная девушка-блондинка.

----------


## Зарница

> *гунька*,
> Да, и хотела сказать, что с этой аватаркой мне стало как-то комфортнее :rolleyes: Ну никак не вязались у меня твои тексты и знойная девушка-блондинка.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Айсидора

> *гунька*,
> 
> большое спасибо за диск и Ваши материалы!
> 
> *Добавлено через 13 минут*
> *Айсидора*,
> 
> с РАО у моего РДК очень печальный опыт. Региональный инспектор попался хуже клеща. Делал и видеосъемку в зале, и свидетелей подыскал(на разных платных и городских мероприятиях).Счёт был астрономический((( Правда, мы частично доказывали: что музыкальный материал использовался отрывками, тексты переделаны, что не все авторы, чьи произведения мы использовали, заключили договор с РАО. Звонили даже некоторым правообладателям. Несколько от исков отказались)))Нервов потратили массу.
> Но в результате пришлось заключить договор, по которому 1,2% дохода от всех платных мероприятий сразу отчисляется РАО. А если проводится городское или районное мероприятие, то закладываем процент в смету расходов.
> Инспектора уже год не видим


lenusik! Спасибо, что ответила! Грустная история, если учесть, что живем без прибыли...И сидим между стульев. Завод нас отбросил от себя, город не взял.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Я с вами полностью согласен с точным высказыванием! Но здесь есть одно "но" распахнутся двери  таланту будь-то начинающему или уже профи только в том случае если у "двери" имеется грамотный управленец в области культуры, который создаст благоприятные условия для творческого саморазвития индивида, а не будет оперироваться финансовыми трудностями в своем учреждении! С пожеланиями на сотрудничество - Иван Аркадьевич Иванов


Уважаемый Иван Аркадьевич! Если Вы грамотный управленец, то не дискуссии сейчас необходимы, а действия.

----------


## Светлана sun

*@Переживаю только что звукорежиссер не успевать будет со светом управлять, надо светорежиссера - а денег на него нет.@*
здесь на самом деле переживать не стоит, у нас звукорежиссёр забивает программу заранее - и нет проблем! трудности возникают, если на мероприятии используются ещё и слайды либо видео - вот тогда крондец! - у него же всего 2 руки:smile:

----------


## Рамоновна

> гунька,
> 
> большое спасибо за диск и Ваши материалы!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Но в результате пришлось заключить договор, по которому 1,2% дохода от всех платных мероприятий сразу отчисляется РАО.


У нас так же. Уже лет 6 или 7.

----------


## гунька

Вика, ты пишешь про сокращение...Я очень тебя понимаю. у нас первый виток прошел две недели назад.Сокращали ставку Зав.детским сектором-мы ее отвоевали, но, чтобы ее оставить, с нас всех сняли по 0,25 ставки.(хотя мне совсем не хотелось отвоевывать этого человека-я вам про нее уже писала.) И никакой профсоюз не помог.Директор пошла против Главы-и результатом оказалось ее увольнение, да еще со скандалом.А после Нового года будет еще сокращение, ждем со страхом...У меня хоть муж и сын работают, а у некоторых девчонок наших нет мужей, одни детей растят.Вот так...Хорошо, если профсоюз ваш поможет...

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Вот еще одна новогодняя сказка.http://files.mail.ru/DM8P5R

----------


## orsia

*гунька*, у меня диски не качаются(((

----------


## Алла и Александр

*orsia*,
 Наташ, у меня все качается ..

----------


## гунька

Девочки, я не знаю, почему не качаются...Проверила все ссылки, все в порядке...

----------


## Victorya

> Девочки, здесь второй диск.Размер огромный!Качайте!http://files.mail.ru/WCB6HY


Лена, ты просто волшебная фея!!! Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!

----------


## гунька

Какая я фея! Я больше на Фрекен бок похожа!:tongue:Просто неинтересно одной пользоваться- с вами интересней...А дарить подарки всегда приятней, чем получать! :flower:

----------


## lenusik

*гунька*,

такие прекрасные подарки только СНЕГУРКА подарить может))) Спасибо!

----------


## Борей

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Здравствуйте!!!
Вы могли бы помочь мне минусовкой вальс медсестры.
буду очень признателен.
borej07@mail.ru

----------


## Светлана sun

*гунька,* огромнейшее спасибо! очень полезный материал :Ok:

----------


## триумфатор

Всем, здравствуйте! Кто-нибудь согласовывает Акты готовности к проведению новогодних мероприятий. Чувствую, после трагедии в Перми, начнутся проверки. Мы раньше каждый год согласовывали Акт с пожарными, а в этом году наверно будут большие проблемы. Придется зал вообще не украшать. Раньше ничего не разрешали использовать, а теперь и елку "зажигать" запретят ( за ними не заржавеет). Кстати в этом году согласовала Паспорт безопасности учреждения со всеми инстанциями, кому надо, обращайтесь.

----------


## гунька

Триумфатор, я уже в очереди за паспортом безопасности! С утра позвонила зам по АХЧ- в среду приезжает пожарник(будь он неладен...)проверять всю документацию...А директора-то нет!!! Только от одной комиссии отошли и опять...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*триумфатор*,
 Я тоже. Только что вернулась от главы с совещания. Нужно срочно написать приказ о запрете использования пиротехнических средств на празднике ( хотя мы этого и не делаем никогда) Но подстраховаться нужно.  
А вот Акт с пожарниками мы не согласовываем. Когда-то было давно..Но потом постепенно сошло на нет..

----------


## Елена Петрова

Привет всем! Помогите найти программы по: клубным танцам для подростков, шейпинг для взрослых, вокал для взрослых и детей, КВН. Заранее спасибо! eg.75@mail.ru

----------


## Зарница

*триумфатор*,
Я тоже на очереди. Девочки а мы сегодня попали как раз под горячую руку пожарникам.:cool: Ох и не сладко было.:frown: Не утвердили план эвакуации.:frown:
 Мы пожарникам пишем заявку на разрешение проведения новогодних мероприятий. Перед этим у них плановая проверка учреждений. Естественно штрафы и предписания. До проведения праздников устраняем - разрешают в письменном виде проводить мероприятия, а нет так тогда и не разрешают.

----------


## триумфатор

*гунька*,
 Напишите, куда отправить паспорт безопасности?
Сегодня тоже состоялось совещание при Главе, по этим самым противопожарным мероприятиям. У меня сейчас остро встал вопрос об огнезащитной обработке одежды сцены. Она была обработана ранее в 2003 г., не знаю как одежда будет выглядеть после вторичной обработки. Подскажите, у кого был такой опыт.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Борей*, вальс встречайте, отправила.

*Елена Петрова*,
Вам нужно зайти в раздел "Хореографы" http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=144,
еще сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128639; и сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122798. Удачи!

Здравствуйте, девочки! Давно не заходила на форум - времени не было. А у вас тут много нового и и нтересного!



> кому надо, обращайтесь.


Обращаюсь:rolleyes:
*гунька*,
Лена, спасибо огромное за хороший материал. Вы и впрям добрая фея с такими подарками, и как вовремя!  :flower:   Мы уже начали готовить театр.предст., но почитали вашего Ивана, который Н.Г. спасал, упи....лись:biggrin: решили поставить эту сказку, можно?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Девочки, советуюсь с вами по такому вопросу: в нашей администрации (сельской) в бюджете остались неиспользованные средства, они предложили эти деньги нам на проведение нов.праздников. Вобщем, нужно организовать какой-то конкурс среди жителей села на приз главы администрации. Конкурс костюмов делали в прошлом году, повторяться не хочется. Посоветуйте что еще можно предложить по этому поводу на орг.комитете, который состоиться уже завтра утром.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Оля, а вы никогда не делали конкурс Снегурочек? Мы проводили такой - получилось очень интересно и весело. Сценария у меня нет, а какие конкурсы были - могу рассказать

*Добавлено через 34 секунды*
*триумфатор*,
 Я тоже в очереди стою.)):biggrin:

----------


## Зарница

*триумфатор*,
спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!Все получила! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: kiss 

Девочки, скажите пожалуйста. Писали что авторские отчисляете 1,2%. Откуда взяли такой процент?

----------


## гунька

Оля, конечно, можно-это же не мои авторские сценарии, а раз я купила этот диск, могу делать с ним, что хочу. А потом-это ведь и делается для того, чтобы люди пользовались.Так что смело радуйте детишек!
Триумфатор, моя почта:gunka3000@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ой, девочки, я отчет пишу - голова уже мало чего соображает.. :wink:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Всем, здравствуйте! Кто-нибудь согласовывает Акты готовности к проведению новогодних мероприятий. Чувствую, после трагедии в Перми, начнутся проверки. Мы раньше каждый год согласовывали Акт с пожарными, а в этом году наверно будут большие проблемы. Придется зал вообще не украшать. Раньше ничего не разрешали использовать, а теперь и елку "зажигать" запретят ( за ними не заржавеет).


Пожарные - народ особый. На лампочках нет плафонов-повесили-не такие- поменяли. Кладовая захламлена-раздвинули- а вообче хранить нельзя, ТОЛЬКО В ОТДЕЛЬНО СТОЯЩЕМ ЗДАНИИ. :Jopa:  Коллеги, у кого есть отдельно стоящее здание, называемое СКЛАД?! И так далее... А каково требование сделать жесткую скрутку соединений проводов!? Вариант-то один: долбить штукатурку, срывать обои, демонтировать панели.



Мы в этом году уличный салют согласовываем с пожарными в таком порядке: мы им - договор и лицензию организации, которая будет делать салют, они нам- разрешение.


> Вобщем, нужно организовать какой-то конкурс среди жителей села на приз главы администрации. Конкурс костюмов делали в прошлом году, повторяться не хочется. Посоветуйте что еще можно предложить по этому поводу на орг.комитете, который состоиться уже завтра утром.


А мы будем проводить награждение "Человек года" в разных номинациях /коммунальное хоз-во, общественная деятельность, меценатство.../ и соответственно- весомые подарки.

----------


## Светлана sun

"*триумфатор,
кому надо, обращайтесь.*"
буду очень благодарна вам!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
почту забыла:biggrin:
Shmidt3254018@yandex.ru

----------


## lenusik

*триумфатор*,

можно и мне Ваш паспорт безопасности? Спасибо.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*триумфатор*,
 Встала в очередь на паспорт. жду с надеждой на contact@vishenka.elcom.ru К нам пожарники идут в пятницу.
По поводу пропитки одежды сцены. Второй раз она переживёт.
*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Мы как то проводили конкурс на лучшую снежную фигуру. Лепили семьями, компаниями. Сейчас у нас снега нет, но у вас должен быть.

----------


## Зарница

Может это и примитивно, но можно провести конкурс на лучшую елочную игрушку, которая в последствии будет висеть на центральной елке. Мои прикладники сейчас конкурс проводят на "крези" елку. Т.е.оригинальный подход к изготовлению. Можно на лучшее зимнее оформление учреждения или придомового участка.(для сельской администрации кстати это очень актуально, т.к. благоустройство им же пойдет плюсом - по себе знаю)

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Светлана sun*,
я так поняла ты копируешь или перепечатываешь сообщения если отвечаешь на чей то вопрос. Все проще - под каждым сообщением с права есть кнопочки "спасибо" и "цитата". Нажимаешь под нужным тебе сообщением "цитата" и у тебя это сообщение  само копируется в твоем новом сообщении. Попробуй.
Блин, не могу объяснять - мне легче показать!:biggrin:

----------


## триумфатор

Как-то, ранее читала на форуме о том, что вносятся изменения в устав, точнее добавляется слово "бюджетное" в название, поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста. Принципиально ли это, или нет? Вчера звонила в налоговую, консультировалась по другим изменениям, а мне там выдали, что еще и организационно-правовую форму надо менять.

----------


## orsia

Народ, а кто-нибудь пишет годовые информационные отчеты??? Поделитесь, как это у вас! (если можно, на почту..)... А то третий год один и тот же изменяю....

----------


## Оксаньчик

> Народ, а кто-нибудь пишет годовые информационные отчеты??? Поделитесь, как это у вас! (если можно, на почту..)... А то третий год один и тот же изменяю....


Ой, пишем... счас бы Нов. год заниматься, а мы вё пишем. Во 1-х статистика.Кол-во мероприятий , для каких категорий, какие формы. 
Н-р:массовые гуляния(проводы зимы, открытие новог.ёлки, день посёлка и тд.) - 10, кол-во посетивших 5680 чел. (конечно примерно, ведь на площади ты всех не посчитаешь) ......
потом ИТОГО:
Сам отчёт просят чтоб был более официальный, а то мы их своей творческой широкой натурой достали. Н-р В 2009 году Детский отдел(я работаю зав. Детск. отделом) работал над стабильностью цикличных мероприятий и внедрения новых инновационных форм досуга. И тд. бла-бла-бла. О-о-о, у меня ужо мозги слиплись. 
Творческих залётов. Бум общаться.:tongue:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*orsia*,
 Наташ, я сейчас пишу.. Голова кругом идет. Пока текстовой.. А еще цифровой впереди.. Мрак.))

*Оксаньчик*,
 А у нас отчет наоборот просят чтобы был с фотографиями и всяко-такое творчество) Уже 16 листов шрифтом 14 накатала. Еще 3 темы надо осветить..

----------


## Светлана sun

*




 Сообщение от Зарница



Светлана sun,
я так поняла ты копируешь или перепечатываешь сообщения если отвечаешь на чей то вопрос. Все проще - под каждым сообщением с права есть кнопочки "спасибо" и "цитата". Нажимаешь под нужным тебе сообщением "цитата" и у тебя это сообщение  само копируется в твоем новом сообщении. Попробуй.
Блин, не могу объяснять - мне легче показать!:biggrin:


*

Зарница, вы совершенно правы :Aga:  спасибо за подсказку , а то я сижу тут диву даюсь - как это некоторые в одном сообщение умудряются стольким людям сразу написать:biggrin: очень подробно описали, даже показывать не пришлось :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## гунька

Триумфатор, спасибо большое за паспорт! 
Я тоже сижу с отчетом...БешУсь!!!А делать-то надо!
Девочки, завтра выставлю третий диск.Сегодня инет тупит, уже два часа грузится, ивсе до сих пор 25% :Jopa:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Мы в прошлом году вместо текстового отчета сделали презентацию,  в программе PowerPoint, там и фотографии и текст и диаграмы, думала по шапке дадуд, ан нет, в область так и отвезли наш отчет, а они нас похвалили. Теперь вот мне наши девчонки по шапке стучат :Vah: , боятся, что теперь всех заставят в электронном виде отчет делать. Но руководство пока молчит, по отчетам будут совещение собирать только 18 декабря, т.к. мы его сдаем в январе.

Девочки, спасибо всем за хороший совет, все приняла к сведению, но сегодня на аппаратном все-таки решили не оригинальничать, а провести конкурс костюмов символа года - Тигра, вот теперь думаю как его назвать.



> Можно на лучшее зимнее оформление учреждения или придомового участка.(для сельской администрации кстати это очень актуально, т.к. благоустройство им же пойдет плюсом - по себе знаю)


Этот конкурс администрация проводит каждый год, в течении уже лет 5. Люди уже привыкли, такие шедевры возле домов делают, глаза радуются, красотища!!! Мы это на камеру снимаем, потом монтируем в клип, и показываем на театр.представлении 31 декабря, и вручаем победителям призы. :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*триумфатор*,
 Это делали мы, насколько принципиально - не знаю, нам просто сказали,что надо.

----------


## Зарница

> Зарница, вы ....


Света, здесь все общаются на ТЫ.  :Aga: Я по началу тоже "выкала" - обламали:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


А я еще с отчетами не садилась - и без этого зашиваюсь!!!Мы информационные отчеты пишем по форме, которую нам область дает.(но блин еще не дали, скинут как всегда за 2 дня...и вешайся!!!!)

----------


## Светлана sun

*[QUOTE=Зарница;2533070] здесь все общаются на ТЫ.* 

значит - спасибо тебе большое за внимание и за подсказки :Ok:

----------


## lenusik

*триумфатор*,

большое спасибо за паспорт!

----------


## Оксаньчик

> *orsia*,
>  Наташ, я сейчас пишу.. Голова кругом идет. Пока текстовой.. А еще цифровой впереди.. Мрак.))
> 
> *Оксаньчик*,
>  А у нас отчет наоборот просят чтобы был с фотографиями и всяко-такое творчество) Уже 16 листов шрифтом 14 накатала. Еще 3 темы надо осветить..


А мы же ведомственные Дом культуры Газовиков, даже цехом числимси, короче газ лопатой добываем. Поэтому нашим надоть всё официально. 
Желаю Не сгинуть всем культработникам в новогодней мясорубке.:tongue:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки, держите за меня кулачки. Через час приходит пожарный, один ДК в городе у нас уже закрыли:frown:

----------


## триумфатор

> Девочки, держите за меня кулачки. Через час приходит пожарный, один ДК в городе у нас уже закрыли:frown:


Прочитав твое сообщение, сама содрогнулась. Расскажешь, как прошла проверка? На что наседали, особенно, может уже какие-то новые требования у них появились. Хорошо, что у нас не открыт "зимник", пока только пожарные звонят, интересуются, как можно до нас добраться. Соседние ДК проверяют капитально, но пока не закрыли ни один.

----------


## гунька

Марина-Вишенка.держись! Пожарные-это ужас!!Но я думаю, все будет хорошо!

----------


## Victorya

Девочки! Всего день не была, а уже соскучилась!!! Войну на местном фронте по поводу сокращения, пока не выиграли, но ведем боевые действия, и пытаемся не сдаваться! И теперь точно знаем врага в лицо! Против нас ВОЮЕТ главный бухгалтер нашей же централизованной бухгалтерии (62 года, можно уже и домом заняться, ан нет - хочется на старости лет почувствовать себя "вершителем судеб")

----------


## orsia

девочки, я отчет написала. фотоотчет у нас отдельно идет, а 2 раздела пишу не я. и страницы не пронумерованы в содержании правильно. кому интересно - http://files.mail.ru/2RL5LZ

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки, держите за меня кулачки. Через час приходит пожарный, один ДК в городе у нас уже закрыли


На моей памяти еще не было ни одного закрытия ДК. Они у вас ЗВЕРИ???

*КОЛЛЕГИ!* У кого есть какая-то информация по *аккредитации учреждений культуры?*
Сегодня аккредитовали наши ДШИ- ни одна не прошла, дали отсрочку на 5 дней. Но у них хотя бы *Положение об аккредитации учреждений доп. образования* есть. А про ДК- весь интернет перерыла- ничего не нашла!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ир, а что - акредитация и до нас уже дошла? А с чем это связанно? А лицензировать нас еще, интересно, не собираются?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Рамоновна,
>  Ир, а что - акредитация и до нас уже дошла? А с чем это связанно? А лицензировать нас еще, интересно, не собираются?


Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, через левое плечо. У нас в МУКе пока и про то и про другое- тишина. Просто я всполошилась как-то. Вдруг - вся страна уже аккредитована, а я- ни сном, ни духом...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, через левое плечо. У нас в МУКе пока и про то и про другое- тишина. Просто я всполошилась как-то. Вдруг - вся страна уже аккредитована, а я- ни сном, ни духом...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу

----------


## Victorya

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Вишенка-Владимир
> Девочки, держите за меня кулачки. Через час приходит пожарный, один ДК в городе у нас уже закрыли
> На моей памяти еще не было ни одного закрытия ДК. Они у вас ЗВЕРИ???


 А наш Центр не только проверили, но и в газете написали, что из всех учреждений культуры, без нареканий и замечаний только мы, т.е. полностью готовы к проведению новогодних мероприятий. 
 О как!

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, приехала с совещания. КАК Я ПО ВАМ СОСКУЧИЛАСЬ!!!!! 
 По противопожарному состоянию приказано при малейшем невыполнении предписания пожарки-увольнять руководителей без объяснений!!!!!! Я в шоке! У нас проверки начинаются (пожарные) совместно с прокуратурой!!!! Надо себе ставку какую нибудь припасти (на всякий случай). Вот и будут руководители меняться после каждой проверки. Смешно. Можно подумать специалистов - пруд пруди!!!

*Victorya*, у нас с бухгалтером (комитета культуры) такая же ерунда! Понимаю тебя, обидно что от своих такое происходит!

*Вишенка-Владимир*, как прошла проверка? ДЕРЖИСЬ!!!

*гунька*, спасибочки за новогодний подарок!!!kiss

*триумфатор*, тебе еще надо отчеты и планы???

----------


## триумфатор

*Зарница*,
 Да, конечно, заранее благодарю. Из своих источников узнала, что и нас завтра тоже прокуратура приедет проверять. Вроде все в порядке, страшновато за нормативную базу (приказы, инструкции).

----------


## Натник

Триумфатор, я тоже в очереди за паспортом безопасности! плиз, не хочу лишиться пару тысяч перед Новым годом....schulga73@mail.ru

----------


## триумфатор

приказано при малейшем невыполнении предписания пожарки-увольнять руководителей без объяснений!!!!!! 

А  себя они не собрались увольнять, за недостаточное финансирование противопожарных мероприятий. Я всегда себя страхую таким образом: на каждом моем  экземпляре ходатайства о дополнительном финансировании противопожарных мероприятий стоит подпись того, кому это ходатайства адресовано и написано слово "ознакомлен". Раньше пробовала обходиться входящими, исходящими, но все куда-то странным способом изчезало.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Фу, проверку прошли, конечно напишут предписание, будет штраф, но это не закрытие. И что интересно, сколько к нам приходило инспекторов, у каждого разные требования, поэтому их исправить просто невозможно. 
Итак, претензии, выставленные к нам :
восстановление приямков и окон в подвальных помещениях (у нас всё заложено с 90-х годов), расширение двери в одном из классов 3 этажа, которая стоит уже лет 30, снятие везде где есть потолочной плитки, замена пожарных ящиков (они у нас есть, но оказывается по последней пожарной моде они должны быть не деревянными, а металлическими), наличие костюмов в одном из помещений подвала (как мы не доказывали, что костюмерная на ремонте, а в этом помещении вообще никого не бывает и у рабочих срок окончания работы 24.12 -  бесполезно), наличие только одного выхода из подвального помещения, где располагается спортклуб:eek:, если не сделаем второй выход, будут клуб закрывать (правда мне не объяснили, как рыть и в какую сторону через фундамент), ну конечно пропитка сцены и одежды сцены, и под конец самое-самое :Vah:  деревянные стены и балки. Это что, нам здание сносить чтоли?
В общем, об исполнении всего вышенаписанного придёт проверка 24.12, не знаю, успеем ли ход прокопать да балки со стенами сменить:biggrin: И сказали, что у них указания ходить с проверками на все мероприятия.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 По поводу всего этого "ажиотажа", больше никак назвать это не могу, - насколько их хватит с проверками и предписаниями? У нас в стране, пока жареный петух не клюнет - никто не беспокоится. Потом - бурная деятельность по выявлению, устранению и наказанию. И снова - тишина до следующего ЧП. Пожарные требуют свое - все правильно. Но почему с нас? Почему в таком случае не с глав и губернаторов? Это же не у нас денег на противопожарные меры нет, а у них. Сколько же можно? Выписывать штрафы, зная наперед, что мы и штрафы заплатить не в состоянии зачастую, а не то чтобы пропитку сделать. А уж как вам, Марин, завернули - это вообще шедевры. 
Не знаю будут ли у нас проверки. Пока тишина. Но мы готовимся - приказы пишем, первичные средства пожаротушения проверяем. Паспорта на них. У меня в ДК нет пожарной сигнализации. Тревожная кнопка есть, а вот на сигнализацию нет денег. Здание принадлежит сельхозпредприятию. Бюджет не имеет право вкладывать средства в капитальные вложения в это здание. Хозяйство со своей стороны не желает этого делать. У них своих проблем хватает. При все при этом - в муниципальную собственность отдавать не хотят. И скажите - в этой ситуации мне, как руководителю, что делать? 
В структурном подразделении установили сигнализацию - допотопную. При этом - в ДК нет воды, пожарные посты не работают уже лет 20. Шлангов и рукавов нет. Да и зачем они, если насосы не работают и в резервуарах нет воды?  Удаленность от районного центра 70 км. Пока пожарный расчет приедет - все сгорит нафиг. Непонятна мне такая политика. С одной стороны - видимость, что что-то делается, с другой все прекрасно понимают, что это филькина грамота. Деньги отмыли. И вся недолгая.

----------


## orsia

*Вишенка-Владимир*,  *Алла и Александр*,мы 2 года назад меняли сигнализацию. И что? В этом она уже устарела! ЗАСТАВИЛИ ЗАМЕНИТЬ! а еще плюсом обработку чердака сделать (их силами за денюжку!)

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Марина я в шоке!!!:redface: Лопату в руки и всем копать выходы...( зачем нам новый год?):biggrin:
*Алла и Александр*, полностью согласна!!! У меня есть клубы которые дешевле стоят со всем имуществом, чем подвести к ним сигнализацию и систему тушения!!! Я уже рукой махнула - будь что будет. Пусть закрывают. Кстати, у нас были случаи закрытия клуба, разделка у печей не устроила. Как Марина сказала "не по моде" оказалось. Месяц где то простой был. Бедные работники мотались то в школу, то в администрацию, то на дому собирались. Праздники ведь никто не отменял!!! Суд был. Приговор - ВИНОВНА!

----------


## Рамоновна

в ПРЕДЫДУЩИЙ ПРИХОД ПОЖАРНОГО ОДНИМ ИЗ ЗАМЕЧАНИЙ БЫЛО "ЗАХЛАМЛЕНИЕ СКЛАДСКИХ ПОМЕЩЕНИЙ". Разгребли по сторонам, сделали проход до противоположной стены. В этом году снова пишет:"захламление..." Спрашиваю:"Позвольте, но ведь проходы расчищены" В ответ: "А вы вообще не имеете права делать складирование в здании. Для этого нужен ОТДЕЛЬНОСТОЯЩИЙ склад" /!!!/ Каково?

----------


## Зарница

*Натник*,
 представся нам. Кто ты, откуда, как звать-величать...:biggrin: ооооочень интересно!!! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> в ПРЕДЫДУЩИЙ ПРИХОД ПОЖАРНОГО ОДНИМ ИЗ ЗАМЕЧАНИЙ БЫЛО "ЗАХЛАМЛЕНИЕ СКЛАДСКИХ ПОМЕЩЕНИЙ". Разгребли по сторонам, сделали проход до противоположной стены. В этом году снова пишет:"захламление..." Спрашиваю:"Позвольте, но ведь проходы расчищены" В ответ: "А вы вообще не имеете права делать складирование в здании. Для этого нужен ОТДЕЛЬНОСТОЯЩИЙ склад" /!!!/ Каково?


Ух ты!!! Мне тогда надо переименоваться в ОТДЕЛЬНОСТОЯЩИЙ склад!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Только что ушёл пожарный. Приносил акты. Слава те господи, о балках ничего не написал. Но всё остальное есть, и срок исполнения до 20.12. Остаётся только смеяться. Говорю - а что будет, если не сделаем, ответ - закроем. Договорились на том,что делаем то, что можем, где что-то не сделано пишем письма, о том, что помещения ДК кроме зрительного зала и фойе на время праздников закрыты. И ведь парень нормальный, вполне вменяемый, но просит, и меня поймите, с нас спрашивают. А ещё принесли повестку в суд за неисполнение предписаний прошлой проверки. Правильно Алла сказала, что не с нас спрашивать надо. Были бы деньги, всё бы сделали. Иещё, звонили по поводу обработки одежды сцены.  Они сами сказали, что сейчас им приходит такой состав, что после обработки всё можно будет выкинуть. Ну и смысл?

----------


## Натник

*Зарница*,
Добрый вечер, меня зовут Наталья. В культуре 10 лет, работаю директором сельского ДК.По образованию режиссер МП, еще и пою...

----------


## Victorya

> Они сами сказали, что сейчас им приходит такой состав, что после обработки всё можно будет выкинуть. Ну и смысл?


Полностью подтверждаю, в прошлом году нас заставили пропитывать перегородки в фойе (им срок пришел), попробовали на небольшом участке  - запах, терпеть ещё можно. да и выветреется за время, а вот цвет и внешний вид непередаваемый!!! И ничего альтернативного нам не предложили, пришлось заплатить деньги и получить документ о пропитке без настоящей обработки.:mad:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Натник*,



> представся нам. Кто ты, откуда, как звать-величать... ооооочень интересно!!!


А откуда?  :flower:

----------


## гунька

А нам сегодня велели ВСЕ!!!!пороги перед дверьми переделать! :Jopa: Мотивировали тем, что при пожаре люди, выбегая, спотыкаться будут.(Дурь!) А дверей у нас на первом этаже 8(это только с выходом на улицу)Денег на это, конечно, никто не дал.Предупредили-если не сделаем, не разрешат проводить ничего!
Это только у нас в России могут-как что случилось, сразу проверять.Через месяц забудут, но нервов потрепят...!

----------


## триумфатор

> Только что ушёл пожарный. Приносил акты. Слава те господи, о балках ничего не написал. Но всё остальное есть, и срок исполнения до 20.12. Остаётся только смеяться. Говорю - а что будет, если не сделаем, ответ - закроем. Договорились на том,что делаем то, что можем, где что-то не сделано пишем письма, о том, что помещения ДК кроме зрительного зала и фойе на время праздников закрыты. И ведь парень нормальный, вполне вменяемый, но просит, и меня поймите, с нас спрашивают. А ещё принесли повестку в суд за неисполнение предписаний прошлой проверки. Правильно Алла сказала, что не с нас спрашивать надо. Были бы деньги, всё бы сделали. Иещё, звонили по поводу обработки одежды сцены.  Они сами сказали, что сейчас им приходит такой состав, что после обработки всё можно будет выкинуть. Ну и смысл?


Я ужу была в суде, 2 годя назад, присудили штраф 10000 рублей. Никакие доводы о том, что нет финансирования, судья не приняла. А когда на совещании возник вопрос о том, что нет денег для устранения нарушений, вышестоящее руководство сказало: "Плохой тот руководитель, который не может договориться с проверяющими инстанциями"
По поводу одежды сцены, тоже стою в тупике, когда узнавала у лицензированной организации, тоже получила ответ, что внешний вид одежды будет испорчен основательно.

----------


## Светлана sun

Ой, ёй! читаю всё это с дрожью в коленках! сегодня пожарная проверка, а директор наш на сессии, вот и придётся все шишки мне собирать. через 5 минут надо на работу идти - а желания чего-то нет:smile:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Вчера вечером было совещание директоров городских учрежд. культ. Очень грустно. Оказалось, что наш ДК со всеми нарушениями оказался одним из лучших. Многие ДК, ранее районные, теперь вошедшие в черту города теперь несоответствуют ничему, так как находятся в деревянных домах. И самое печальное, в связи с многочисленными нарушениями и недостатком финансирования запрещена выплата премий в размере более 13%. А мы деньги экономили на годовую премию, чтобы людей за новый год отблагодарить. Вся экономия будет сниматься и направляться на снятие нарушений по противопожарке:frown:

----------


## триумфатор

*Зарница*,
Все получила. Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## lesyanew

Ребят, а вам на детских елках разршают гирляды зажигать? У нас в связи с трагедией в Перми запретили использовать гирлянды, дым-машины, короче, почти все. Нона окнах, чтоб иллюминация горела.

----------


## Зарница

> У нас в связи с трагедией в Перми запретили использовать гирлянды, дым-машины, короче, почти все. Нона окнах, чтоб иллюминация горела.


У нас так же. Плюс к этому контроль над прилегающей территорией чтобы использование пиротехники было не ближе чем за 50 метров от здания. Вот я думаю как же мне контролировать пьяную толпу круглосуточно все праздники? Дурдом!kuku

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, милые, у меня к вам просьба. А не могли бы вы мне в личку прислать по несколько своих личных фото. Так сказать, на рабочем месте? Очень надо.. :smile:
А вообще - есть предложение: А давайте придумаем оригинальные новогодние поздравления для жителей нашего кабинета и для всех тех людей,- наших коллег, которые дарят людям праздник. :smile:

----------


## Светлана sun

> Девчоночки мои дорогие, вот вам следующий диск.http://files.mail.ru/VETC6M


вы как лучик света в тёмном царстве! спасибо огромное!

проверка в нашем ДК вывела всех сотрудников из равновесия, вместе с пожарными ходил прокурор города. они обнаружили на подоконнике в операторской пепел. прокурор пообещал нашему звукооператору, что он больше не будет у нас работать :Tu:  и всё это в преддверии нового года! скорее бы он уже наступил и закончился :Jopa:

----------


## триумфатор

У нас испльзование гирлянд не запретили, но требуют к ним сертификаты (котоых наверное ни у кого нет).  А проводить елку для детей без "раз, два, три елочка гори" не очень правильно, опять придеться идти на нарушение.

----------


## Зарница

*гунька*,
 конечно скидывай!!!!И за это огромное спасибо!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
*триумфатор*,
я в этом году покупала на улицу гирлянду вместе с сертификатом!!!, а вот что делать с остальными???
Девочки, у меня вопрос : на сколько расчитана пропитка одежды сцены? Мы в 2007 году купили уже обработанную. С чего я взяла что на 5 лет - незнаю.Никаких документов на руках что она пропитана - нет.Позвонила в питерскую фирму откуда брали одежду, с просьбой выслать факсом акт что пропитана - так она мне сказала что пропитка действует всего год!!!, и смысла высылать акт в принципе нет. Что мне делать-незнаю. Были бы специалисты у нас которые делают пропитку, можно было бы как Виктория договориться и не обрабатывать.А у нас их нет.:frown: :Tu:

----------


## Зарница

> Девочки, милые, у меня к вам просьба. А не могли бы вы мне в личку прислать по несколько своих личных фото. Так сказать, на рабочем месте? Очень надо.. :smile:


А зачем? колись:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

У нас по пожарной проверке тоже труба. 15 декабря к нам приедут, предписаний уже в других СДК и СК навыписывали, исправить до 20. Естественно у всех денег нет на их хотелки, незнаю как выкручиваться будем...



> Девочки, милые, у меня к вам просьба. А не могли бы вы мне в личку прислать по несколько своих личных фото. Так сказать, на рабочем месте? Очень надо.


Высылаю:wink: Интерессссна....

В личку не получилось, не умею, отправила на почту.

----------


## гунька

Аллочка,насчет фоток...Я тебе завтра в агент вышлю,ладно? Я не умею в личку! :Tu:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А зачем? колись:biggrin:


А сюрпрайз хочу вам сделать :biggrin: Шли фотки, давай!!! Не жмись.

*Добавлено через 41 секунду*
*гунька*,
 Леночка, как тебе удобно будет.. Только пришли.))

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки, милые, у меня к вам просьба. А не могли бы вы мне в личку прислать по несколько своих личных фото. Так сказать, на рабочем месте? Очень надо.


А я не умею никак: открыла личку- не нашла значка загрузки фото. Подскажите!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ириш, а на почту смогешь? Давай туда

----------


## KalievS7

> Какая тишина вокруг - и ни одного культработника... Досадно.:frown:


Привет! Почему ни одного? Я решила так сказать "влиться" в ваш разговор. Тем более, что темка вами затронутая о-очень мне близка. Живу в Казахстане. И у нас ситуация та же, мизерная заработная плата, и те же "халтурки". И воз везут одни и те же. Я методист, пишу сценарии, почти всегда приходится свой же сценарий реализовать самой. Стаж мой в культуре уже 30лет. И, знаете, в чем я убедилась за эти годы: в культуре должны работать люди не случайные, этим надо болеть. И у нас есть две девицы, вечно дремлющие. Одна никак за 2 месяца не может "выродить" утренник, а закончила театральный...вот такие дела, посмотрим, что из этого выйдет.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> *Дабл*,
>  Да понимаешь, это ж вообще абсурд какой-то. На столе уже от бумаг и расоряжений - места не осталось. Получается, что вместо того, чтобы делать мероприятия, нужно целыми днями сидеть и корпеть над этими документами. Когда я услышал об индивидуальных планах, я полдня в шоке ходил. Это ж какую "светлую" голову надо иметь, чтоб такое накосорезить? Понимаю, что я работаю давно и чисто психологически мне с насиженного места уйти тяжело, но я не могу удержать молодых специалистов, которые за символическую зарплату вынуждены терпеть этих "Швондеров" от культуры. Естессно. что немного потеревшись в нашей среде молодые люди понимают, что совковое дуболомство никуда не делось, а спокойно живет и даже процветает. Более того, мало , что увеличили в этом году финансовый план. так еще и оплату за электроэнергию повесили на спецсчет, т.е. на те средства, которые мы должны заработать сами.
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> Извини, позаимствовал твою подпись. Да есть такая профессия. но у некоторых есть профессия - этому мешать.


Привет! Вы в возмущении. А у нас вообще полный дебилизм. Мы в конце октября отчитались о проведенных(!) мероприятиях  за ноябрь и декабрь месяцы. Причем сводный по району за 17 культучреждений.

*Добавлено через 27 минут*



> Привет всем! У нас кризис в увольнение пока не вылился.Было,месяц назад,отправили всех в бесплатный отпуск на неделю.Но у нас штат не большой.Зато в этом году ,как никогда,взялись проверять документацию.Слава Богу почасово писать не заставляют,как вот читаю у других!!!!
> Хотелось бы задать вопрос:когда у кого отмечается День  Культработника?Какие планы на празднование? У нас 23 марта.Так что уже пора задуматься о свежих идеях,а в связи с кризисом опускаются руки.Зарплата ну ОЧЕНЬ маленькая,был дополнительный заработок-музыка на Ваши торжества,но вот уже 2 месяца сидим без заказов.....


А у нас в Казахстане вообще нет Дня культработника, видимо не сочли нужным...обидно как-то.

----------


## Светлана sun

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр;2538180]А сюрпрайз хочу вам сделать :biggrin: 

я выслала - может пока я не достойна сюрприза, ну уж очень хочется!:biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Светлана sun*,
 Правильно сделала, что выслала)))

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
 а сколько надо фоток?:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Ну ни одной фотки на рабочем месте, всё бегаю.:smile: А с мероприятия можно?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> *Алла и Александр*,
>  Ну ни одной фотки на рабочем месте, всё бегаю.:smile: А с мероприятия можно?


Можно, главное, чтобы ты была на них.:biggr

*а сколько надо фоток?*

Лен, 3-4 штуки, чтобы у меня выбор был :Aga:

----------


## baranvagalina

> у нас есть две девицы, вечно дремлющие. Одна никак за 2 месяца не может "выродить" утренник, а закончила театральный


Как мне это знакомо... И обидно- за них приходится самой работать.

----------


## Натник

> *Ольга Усольцева*,
>  Здравствуйте!!!
> Вы могли бы помочь мне минусовкой вальс медсестры.
> буду очень признателен.
> borej07@mail.ru


Я так понимаю, речь идет о "Фронтовом санбате"? Оля, если можно вышли и мне, пожалуйста на schulga73@mail.ru? буду благодарна :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> *Arnav*,
> вот и от нас этого требуют ,плюс планы,которые для меня темный лес.....Да и они сами толком не знают ,что именно я как худ.рук.должна в них писать....во всяком случае толком объяснить не могут....:eek:


Опирайтесь всегда на ваши должностные инструкции, которые должны быть не только у начальства, но и у вас. Если требуют план, также составляйте его согласно долж.инструкций. А вообще почаще туда заглядывайте, так для освежения своей памяти и памяти нашего начальства:mad:

*Добавлено через 46 минут*



> А стоит ли обращать внимание на скрежет их зубов. Кабы он вас поил, кормил, одевал - еще можно было бы и прислушаться. Самое главное - нужно уважать себя и свой труд. Как часто самоуважение мы загоняем глубоко под лавку и покорно пляшем под дудку чиновников. У меня лично сейчас не самый простой период в работе. Ругаюсь каждый день с начальством. За время моей работы их сменилось столько-о-о и каждый новый пытается мести по новому, а отношение по-прежнему чиновничье, начальственно-пренебрежительное. Да, честно глубоко нас..ть на их отошение. мероприятия . которые засталвяют делать настолько кондовые, как будто они своими ссохшимися мозгами застряли в середине 70-х. Вот и борюсь со всем этим. потому что уже достало дерьмо делать.


У нас была классная зав.отд. культуры (выжили, когда сменился глава района), хоть с нас она три шкуры и драла по работе, но всегда стояла перед главами за нас горой, а нам настоятельно напоминала, что нам памятник за наш нездоровый энтузиазм  не поставят. А что касается, всех чиновников, как сказал мне один мудрый заслуженный работник культуры, они приходят и уходят, а мы остаемся (мы-культработники).
Была б чиновничья воля они бы нас давно позакрывали, да общественный резонанс их пугает (наших во всяком случае). Но чтобы с нами считались, о себе и  о своей работе надо заявлять с гордо поднятой головой, как это не банально звучит, уважайте себя, свой труд, свою профессию. Я своим чиновникам всегда говорю так: я в вашу работу не лезу (хотя иногда надо, здравый смысл у них частично выпадает), не лезьте вы в мою, прямо и открыто, лечит капитально! :Ok:

----------


## wert266

Привет всем!!! Я культработник из Донецка. Имею высшее образование. работаю в культуре достаточно времени, но последний год оказалось, что "ничего не умею" (мнение начальник, т.к. ему на пенсию, а у меня вышка) Вот и прошу поделиться наработками по составлению годовых планов и текстовых отчетов. С уважением WERT266.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Оля, если можно вышли и мне


Вальс на почте :Aga: 



> в культуре должны работать люди не случайные, этим надо болеть.


Руками и ногами ЗА! У нас глава таких зовет "тронутые на всю голову", за таких он стоит горой, в обиду не дает, хотя  эти тронутые и получают нагоняй по полной программе, и спрос с них больше.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Рамоновна,
>  Ириш, а на почту смогешь? Давай туда


Не имею каких-то СЕРВЕРОВ и прочих :eek:

----------


## KalievS7

Братцы! 31-ое где проводите мероприятие? А мы - на улице...сопли морозим. Я только подумала, а уже мороз по коже. Нам только за это надо платить по полной. Так что, не переживайте - памятник нам соорудят нерукотворный, и к нам не зарастет народная тропа...

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Раньше работал за стаж (денег я и так достану) а сейчас не хочется терять удобную репетиционную базу, учитывая сколько за это время сил и денег туда вложено. Да и если уйду аппарат-то куда дену, домой все не влезет.


Привет, коллега! Ну, у тебя и ситуация, не позавидуешь. Тебя бы к нам, мы бы за тобой по пятам ходили. У нас в районе вообще нет ВИА. Есть аппаратура концертная, в основном работаем с фонограммами...а так, "живьем"...я раньше на танцах пела с ВИА. Поэтому, когда говорят о ВИА, у меня в сердце такая тоска...Держись, и не сдавайся!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ира, тогда в личку мне сбрось ссылки на фотографии. Загрузи их на любой сервер для хранения фотографий Радикал или вот сюда http://*********ru/ И ссылки мне в личку..Очень жду. Почти все уже прислали.. :Aga:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*KalievS7*, :flower: *wert266*, :flower: 
 Добро пожаловать в наш кабинет. Он у нас теплый и уютный. И мы всегда рады своим коллегам. Но очень уж хотелось бы нам всем познакомиться с вами поближе. Расскажите о себе. Кто вы, откуда, чем занимаетесь.

----------


## KalievS7

> Здравствуйте культработники! Я новичок и так рада, что нашла этот форум!:smile: Месяц, как гуляю по нему, а решилась написать только сегодня Я из сельского клуба. У нас ещё при доме культуры есть две библиотеки. Так вот, к приближающемуся празднику надо их на конкурс профессионального мастерства подготовить. Может у кого что нибудь ориганальное есть?


Ленюсь, а почему ты? Нехай свои деньги отрабатывают сами...это же "профессионального мастерства". Что, еще и разжевать надо?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Ленюсь, а почему ты? Нехай свои деньги отрабатывают сами...это же "профессионального мастерства". Что, еще и разжевать надо?


А взаимовыручка и взаимоподдержка? Особенно когда работаешь в одном здании и все проблемы общие.
Странный у вас подход к "профессиональному мастерству". Ведь библиотекари - не культработники. И им не обязательно уметь петь и плясать. У них совершенно другая работа. Почему же не помочь коллегам?

----------


## KalievS7

> Аналогично! То в одном месте смотришь подтекает, то в другом...


Можно к вам? У нас года три назад так и было. А сейчас после капремонта все под евро. В зрительном зале ковролан, декор и прочее современное оформление. А вот с костюмами у нас проблема, не знаешь во что облачиться.

----------


## гунька

KalievS7, я думаю, что все примут тебя в нашу компанию! А здесь, как уже сказала Аллочка, всем тепло и уютно! И всегда придут на помощь(на себе испытала!!!)Вливайся, мы тебе рады! :Ok:

----------


## wert266

Привет друзья, это снова WERT266, если точнее. то Елена, так вы меня приняли к себе или нет???

----------


## orsia

*wert266*,приняли! посмотри мои посты  на предыдущих страничках - я выкладывала ссылку га свой годовой отчет.
*KalievS7*, такое ощущение, что ты всю темку не прочел (прочла), и отвечаешь на самые первые и даааавние сообщения.... лично у нас традиционно на НГ только открытые площадки, в этом году с 19 декабря и по 7 января. А 31-го сразу 2 мероприятия. Что тебя интересует? Насколько я понимаю, раздел "Новый год" для тебя закрыт, если что-то надо, могу переслать свои уличные сценарии (только сразу оговариваю - у нас шоу-программы, без конкурсов и театрализаций!)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*wert266*,
 Конечно приняли..  :flower:  Добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## гунька

wert266,вливайся! У нас здОрово!!!

----------


## Оксаньчик

[QUOTE=orsia;2540078]*wert266*,я выкладывала ссылку на свой годовой отчет.

Наташ смотрела твой отчёт, ну просто бомба улётная!!! Тут не тока отчёт, тут и социальное исследовние и целая дипломная работа! Но нашим.... рук..ям  такого показывать нельзя, а то мы тока такими отчётами и будем заниматься! Планка поднимается!  :Ok:

----------


## Зарница

У всех нас суета, проблемы, проверки,опять проблемы, и опять проверки...
Не могу не выложить картинку, уж очень она для нас актуальна!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/966216m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, а я деревце посадила. Вот тут. http://treeofmoney.ru/117506

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Зарница*,
 Картинка классная. Точно про нас:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Алла и Александр*,
Хотела несколько раз полить, но не дают:mad:

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, у нас мороз -36!!!! Трубы отопления лопуются с горячей водой в учреждениях!!!!!!!КАРАУЛ!!! :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:

----------


## гунька

Я тоже пыталась несколько раз полить-фигушки!!! Аллочка, я с твоей легкой руки тоже посадила деревце!http://treeofmoney.ru/117647
Девчонки, давайте вырастим большой счастливый сад!!!

----------


## Светлана sun

хих)) полила деревца всем желающим)) удачного роста!

подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого-нибудь наработки проведения Рождества на улице, мероприятие должно быть массовым, проводиться будет у городского Кремля. вот только погода действительно в ужас приводит, если мороз не спадёт - артисты могут остаться без ног, рук и языка!:eek:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Леночка и я твое полила. Пусть растет на счастье. 

*Светлана sun*,
 Света, к сожалению ничего такого мы не проводим. Раньше были классные праздники. Но постепенно финансирование их прекратилось а без оного никому это и не надо оказалось.

А у нас тоже мороз - 7.

----------


## wert266

Привет Всем! Я тоже посадила деревце! Не дайте ему засохнуть, пожалуйста!!!
http://treeofmjny.ru/117657 
Коллеги, у меня от какая проблема: у меня есть "народный" коллектив район посылает его на все выступашки по области, а командировочные должна платить я со своего спецсчета. Хотя коллектив защищает честь района. Может кто-нибудь может разъяснить как это правильно должно делаться? Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Девочки, да будет сад! Я поливалочку приготовила!:wink:




> подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого-нибудь наработки проведения Рождества на улице, мероприятие должно быть массовым, проводиться будет у городского Кремля. вот только погода действительно в ужас приводит, если мороз не спадёт - артисты могут остаться без ног, рук и языка


Мы на рождство проводим игры по -неволе. Собираем 2-3-4-5 команд (естесственно заранее), они бегают по станциям (спец. отведенные игровые площадки), на каждой из них нужно что-то выполнить, за что вручается кусочек карты или ребуса. Пройдя все этапы команда, прибежавшая к финишу первой, скаладывает карту (ребус), и угадывает (не отгадывает) где спрятан приз (подарок, Д.М. и Снегурочка). Или тебя интересует театрализация?

----------


## wert266

Ой! Адрес не правильный ошиблась в одной буковке и не открывается!!!
вот куда надо...
http://treeofmoney.ru/117657
Полейте пожалуйста!!!

----------


## гунька

wert266 , конечно, польем! Вырастет у нас большущий счастливый сад Культуры и Любви! Сразу и зарплату всем прибавят...:tongue:Девчонки, присоединяйтесь к Аллочкиному начинанию!!!

----------


## Светлана sun

> Девочки, да будет сад! Я поливалочку приготовила!:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Мы на рождство проводим игры по -неволе. Собираем 2-3-4-5 команд (естесственно заранее), они бегают по станциям (спец. отведенные игровые площадки), на каждой из них нужно что-то выполнить, за что вручается кусочек карты или ребуса. Пройдя все этапы команда, прибежавшая к финишу первой, скаладывает карту (ребус), и угадывает (не отгадывает) где спрятан приз (подарок, Д.М. и Снегурочка). Или тебя интересует театрализация?


Ольга, мы такие мероприятия тоже проводим - только летом, когда сосулька на носу бегать не мешает:biggrin: это должна быть театрализация, в лучших традициях духовенства:eek:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> *гунька*,
>  Леночка и я твое полила. Пусть растет на счастье. 
> 
> *Светлана sun*,
>  Света, к сожалению ничего такого мы не проводим. Раньше были классные праздники. Но постепенно финансирование их прекратилось а без оного никому это и не надо оказалось.
> 
> А у нас тоже мороз - 7.


финансирование-то прекратилось, а мероприятия подавай высшего пилотажа :Vah: 

у нас - 25 ужеkuku

----------


## patris

Вам-то тепло! У нас -40!!!! Вот это точно АПОЖ!!! Ребенок дома, в школу не ходит, мозг выносит!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Спасибо всем садовницам! У вас прекрасные деревца! а вот и мое маленькое чудо: http//treeofmoney.ru/117697  И пусть разростается наш сад!!

----------


## orsia

У нас -27. В субботу - открытие сезона. Если мороз не спадет, будем отменять. Оказывается (мы в нашем комитете по здравоохранению узнавали) если температура на улице ниже - 20 мы ОБЯЗАНЫ отменять уличные мероприятия! Девочки, позвоните по своим инстанциям, мож, у вас тоже подобные постановления есть. Только почему-то в 2007 его не было, когда у нас при -27 по 4 часа мероприятия шли...
А на Рождество я в 2007 году делала  "Рождественские встречи"... (правда было -28.. и народу соответственно тоже в ----, правда, бомжи собрались...)

----------


## Svleia

Всем добрый вечер!!! Про пожарников  прочитала какие то страсти мордасти... У нас и так работы перед новым годом море, и отчеты и подготовка и теперь проверки. 
А вот деревца никак не открываются что бы их полить.
Всем удачи в подготовках и всего доброго!
 Светлана.

----------


## Оксаньчик

А у нас ужо давно от 37 до 43, под утро мужа отправляю на вахту в ещё большие холода вот и не сплю - дерево тоже посадила полейте все кто может!!!http://treeofmoney.ru/117750

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> У нас -27. В субботу - открытие сезона. Если мороз не спадет, будем отменять. Оказывается (мы в нашем комитете по здравоохранению узнавали) если температура на улице ниже - 20 мы ОБЯЗАНЫ отменять уличные мероприятия! Девочки, позвоните по своим инстанциям, мож, у вас тоже подобные постановления есть. Только почему-то в 2007 его не было, когда у нас при -27 по 4 часа мероприятия шли...
> А на Рождество я в 2007 году делала  "Рождественские встречи"... (правда было -28.. и народу соответственно тоже в ----, правда, бомжи собрались...)


А у нас на далёком Севере при -20 мероприятия должны отменять ибо аппаратура не выдерживает. Должны но не обязанны, всегда есть исключения из правил. Я вот проводила церемонию открытия дома при -28.:tongue:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Ольга, мы такие мероприятия тоже проводим - только летом, когда сосулька на носу бегать не мешает


Так ведь стартуют в пуховиках и с сосулькой - финишируют в футболках и пот ручьем:biggrin:



> это должна быть театрализация, в лучших традициях духовенства


Где адрес??? Отправлю то, что есть по рождеству :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> Девчонки, присоединяйтесь к Аллочкиному начинанию!!!


http://treeofmoney.ru/pour.php?id=117796 - вот и мое деревце! Пойду шить мешок для денег!

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
Девочки, сходите по этой ссылке, поднимите себе настроение!:biggrin:
http://www.s5s.ru/Smile.swf

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
там нужно ввести свое имя.

----------


## lesyanew

> если температура на улице ниже - 20 мы ОБЯЗАНЫ отменять уличные мероприятия!


У нас регламент ежегодно один и тот же: до - 25 работаем.

----------


## гунька

Олюшка, спасибо за поднятие настроения! Деревце полила!
А у нас в Подмосковье минус 31, и снега почти нет.... :Jopa:

----------


## zizi

Всем привет, дорогие культработники. А у нас просто пипец какой-то. В районе почти все клубы закрыли и закрывают, включая районный. Пожарные лютуют. Нас вот тоже, приостановили работу на 60 дней. Теперь село, за 30 лет существования ДК, первый раз  без праздников останется. А куда податься бедной молодёжи? В пивбары. 
В общем все хреново, я плачууууууу! :Tu:

----------


## Мелодия

А у нас из-за морозов юбилейное мероприятие сорвалось :frown: После жуткого пожара в Перми было собрание, проверки прошли только в игровых заведениях.

----------


## patris

http://treeofmoney.ru/117697 - вот оно мое деревце! Девицы-красавицы, засадим наш прекрасный форум чудесным садом!!!

----------


## Светлана sun

*[QUOTE=Ольга Усольцева;2542413]Так ведь стартуют в пуховиках и с сосулькой - финишируют в футболках и пот ручьем:biggrin:*

 :Ok: 


*Где адрес??? Отправлю то, что есть по рождеству*

 спасибо заранее! это вам  :flower: 
 вот адресок -  Shmidt3254018@yandex.ru

----------


## Зарница

*Натник*,
А что было????? :biggrin:

----------


## orsia

Да, девочки, неужели только нашему председателю комитета культуры усе надо??? у нас постоянно что=нибудь новое...

----------


## Зарница

*orsia*,
у нас тоже только  председатель одна и бьется, как рыба об лед. Остальным ни х... не надо, и *не доказать* что это надо и населению и нам, и именно так будет лучше!:mad:

----------


## orsia

*Зарница*, не, у нас весь комитет в поте лица... хотя порой ТАКОЙ БРЕД выдают...

----------


## Зарница

*orsia*,
так потому что с них вышестоящее руководство именно этот бред и просят. Лично сталкивалась :biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Светлана sun*,
Не получается вам отправить письмо:frown:, вот что выдает, 
413 Request Entity Too Large 
не понимаю в чем дело...

----------


## Светлана sun

> *Светлана sun*,
> Не получается вам отправить письмо:frown:, вот что выдает, 
> 413 Request Entity Too Large 
> не понимаю в чем дело...


ой, ё-ёй, как же это:redface: может ещё разочек попробуете :Aga:  не дайте мне  погибнуть!
Shmidt3254018@yandex.ru

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Светлана sun*,
Все равно не получается отправить, файл очень большой. Вот попробовала залить на депозит: http:/*************.com/files/oowb2g9z6

----------


## rj95iko64

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр;2541251]Девочки, а я деревце посадила. Вот тут. http://treeofmoney.ru/117506

Ну, и мое дерево в общую рощу: http://treeofmoney.ru/119134

----------


## rj95iko64

> *wert266*,Насколько я понимаю, раздел "Новый год" для тебя закрыт, если что-то надо, могу переслать свои уличные сценарии (только сразу оговариваю - у нас шоу-программы, без конкурсов и театрализаций!)


*Orsia*, похоже, он и для меня закрыт. Если не трудно, вышли и мне.
У меня молоденькая девочка сидит над открытием ледового городка уже почти месяц и, по-моему, еще месяц просидит, если идейку не подкинуть.
А я сам ни разу этого открытия не видел, не знаю, как толпу разогреть.
Заранее благодарен .
Александр.

----------


## rj95iko64

*Ольга Усольцева*,
Я, с твоего разрешения, тоже скачал с "депозита" твой архив с Рождеством.
Спасибо большое! - очень нужный и интересный материал.
Нам тут подкинули Рождество проводить - надеюсь, что-то отсюда выловлю...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Здраствуйте, меня ещё не забыли:smile:
Завал полный.Конец года, на нас скинули деньги, которые кто-то (не культура) не успел освоить, теперь мы рвёмся. Первая ёлка 24, а у нас вскрыт пол в фойе, где надо ставить ёлку, идёт замена крыши, в ДК холод жуткий. Готова без соли сожрать того, ному в голову 94 ФЗ пришёл. Аукцион строители выитрали, как я их не упрашивала начать работы по крыше пока тепло - бесполезно, директор фирмы упёрся, у нас есть сроки и сами будем решать когда делать. Ну и теперь в холод всё раскрыли, родители жалуются, в зале холод жуткий, как пройдут ёлки - не знаю. По сроку у них окончание работ 24, но чувствую не успеют, да и выстудят нам всё. А ещё прикол - рабочие вообще не говорят по русски:frown:, объясниться с ними невозможно, фирма из другого города, и сегодня этих рабочих нашли на участке крыши, который к ремонту не планировался, а они там уже листы железа сняли:mad:
Ну и по почину Аллы продолжаю аллею. Вот и мой росточек http://treeofmoney.ru/119215

----------


## Натник

*Вишенка-Владимир*, сочуствую, сама такое прошла...
а вот и мое дерево, полейте пожалуйста, а то я хозяйка посадить-посадила, а поливать забываю... http://treeofmoney.ru/pour.php?id=117705

----------


## Светлана sun

> *Светлана sun*,
> Все равно не получается отправить, файл очень большой. Вот попробовала залить на депозит: http:/*************.com/files/oowb2g9z6


 :Vah:  огромное спасибо, Ольга. это вам  :flower:

----------


## Цинториончик

Всем привет!!! Деревце просто супер пусть растёт большим и толстеньким!!! Девочки у меня катастрофа, у многих новичков видимо так, вот и решила обратиться к вам, у вас тут мило. Мне очень нужна идея закрытия года молодёжи!!!!

----------


## orsia

*rj95iko64*, кое-что для вас в личке и на почте! проверяйте, открывайте ледовый городок.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Цинториончик*, это отдельное мероприятие??? Если отдельное - то бал-прием главы администрации лучшей молодежи, с награждением и т.п. А если нет - у нас была такая идея: на главной площади города МОЛОДЫЕ УЧИТЕЛЯ (или будущие педагоги) говорят слова приветствия - был год молодежи - будет год учителя.

----------


## Ниса

:Ok: здравствуйте коллеги!!! Нужно родить до утра сценарий народного гулянья Русской зимы Помогите пожалуста! В долгу не останусь)

----------


## Зарница

*Ниса*,
подразумевается гулянье в ночь с 31 на 1? или как? Объясни подробнее.

----------


## orsia

*Рамоновна*, раздел "Новый год" для новичков закрыт. "Новогодняя кадриль" - мой сценарий главной елки города на 31 число. Просто у нас не приняты театрализвции и конкурсы со сцены, мы делаем ШОУ, основанное прежде всего на музыкальных и танцевальных номерах. *Ниса*, если бы была почта - получила бы прямо сейчас...

----------


## Натник

*orsia*, поделись пожалуйста "Новогодней кадрилью", посмотреть...

----------


## orsia

*Натник*, на почте неск. сценариев, отправляла сегодня *rj95iko64*, докумнент менять не стану. Лови!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Натник*,только отпишись, что получила

----------


## Зарница

> Нашла ПОЛНЫЙ пакет методических рекомендаций при переходе на 131-й закон отрасли культуры.. Там есть и то, о чем я писала. Прошу прощения за ошибку, правильно наше "двоестулье" называется "ДЕЛЕГИРОВАНИЕ ПОЛНОМОЧИЙ..." О нем там тоже есть. Документ большой, но заслуживает внимания.


Ира, огромное спасибо за такой подарок, там действительно есть ВСЕ! Просмотрела по диагонали, но уже вся в восторге! Еще раз СПАСИБО!kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Цинториончик*,
Надежда, вот по этой ссылке очень много идей и программ по году молодежи: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=120669
Спасибо за них Наташе *orsia*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## rj95iko64

*orsia*,
Наташа, спасибо большое! Я в неоплатном долгу перед тобой!..

----------


## Зарница

А у нас пожарка закончила шмон - результат:предписания по всем клубам, но приостановили деятельность 3 клубов.Первым пунктом везде идет: не прошли инструктаж. Оказывается инструктаж должен проводить свои работник, прошедший обучение и имеющий корочки - а я и не знала. Буду ждать суда. :frown: Грустно от всего этого....

----------


## гунька

Ленок, не расстраивайся, все обойдется...У нас в прошлом году директора и завхоза специально на два месяца на курсы посылали, чтобы корочки получить. И все равно пожарник три раза директора штрафовал, и на суд вызывали.
Главное-не переживай, Леночка!kuku

----------


## dinadinina

> А у нас пожарка закончила шмон - результат:предписания по всем клубам, но приостановили деятельность 3 клубов.Первым пунктом везде идет: не прошли инструктаж. Оказывается инструктаж должен проводить свои работник, прошедший обучение и имеющий корочки - а я и не знала. Буду ждать суда.  Грустно от всего этого....


Наши пожарники тоже лютуют, мы новый год уже несколько лет проводим на улице.
Потому как не реально собрать разрешения от всех проверяющих, да еще и обеспечить милицейский пост в здании, все соответственно платно. А по поводу суда... Не расстраивайтесь, наш директор регуляно платит штраф за двери. У нас на втором этаже на лестницу двери, каждый год приходит пожарная проверка по приемке здания к учебному году, почему-то представители пож.надзора всегда разные,  поэтому один дает предписание снять двери, через год установить, и так уже шесть лет. Первые мы выломали и выбросили, теперь просто переносят в гараж, надо -ставим, нет- снимем. Но за замок на запасном выходе дали штраф - 5000, нужен крючок. Вот так...

все заводят деревья , и я с вами в сад http://treeofmoney.ru/pour.php?id=118046

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

У нас прошёл суд - 10 тыс за невыполнение пожарных предписаний прошлого года.

----------


## orsia

Среди культработников много новичков, для которых раздел "Новый год" закрыт. Хоть уже почти поздно - решила создать эту тему. Предлагаю выложить сюда новогодние сценарии (на улицах или в зале, открытия ледовых-снедных городков, 31 декабря и т.п. - но наше, спецефическое, не связанное с корпоративами).

* "Новый год в учреждениях культуры"* - здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...76#post2549476

----------


## Натник

*orsia*,
 Спасибо, все получила.Отдельное мерси за новую темку!

----------


## rj95iko64

*dinadinina  наш директор регуляно платит штраф за двери. У нас на втором этаже на лестницу двери, каждый год приходит пожарная проверка по приемке здания к учебному году, почему-то представители пож.надзора всегда разные, поэтому один дает предписание снять двери, через год установить, и так уже шесть лет. Первые мы выломали и выбросили, теперь просто переносят в гараж, надо -ставим, нет- снимем.*,


С дверями это вы хорошо придумали:smile: :Ok:

----------


## KalievS7

> Всем, здравствуйте! Кто-нибудь согласовывает Акты готовности к проведению новогодних мероприятий. Чувствую, после трагедии в Перми, начнутся проверки. Мы раньше каждый год согласовывали Акт с пожарными, а в этом году наверно будут большие проблемы. Придется зал вообще не украшать. Раньше ничего не разрешали использовать, а теперь и елку "зажигать" запретят ( за ними не заржавеет). Кстати в этом году согласовала Паспорт безопасности учреждения со всеми инстанциями, кому надо, обращайтесь.


Приветствую всех коллег! С наступающим Новым годом вас! Творческих успехов! Не знаю как у вас, но у нас 31-ого проходит на центральной площади. Фейерверк как и каждый год. У нас запрещено только в зале. Кстати, у нас и до трагедии в Перми это не приветствовалось. А вообще по большому счету вам везет, все-таки работаете в зале, тепле, можно показать все, что захочется. Удачи!

----------


## Ниса

> *Ниса*,
> подразумевается гулянье в ночь с 31 на 1? или как? Объясни подробнее.


у нас каждый год проводится праздничные народные гулянья "Русская Зима" 7 января но не связанно с рождеством, где участвуют разные персонажи от снегурочки до нечисти.

----------


## orsia

*KalievS7*, поделитесь сценарием, что проводите! У меня тоже 31-го традиционно площадь

----------


## Зарница

Всем привет!Настроение поганое. Вчера у меня был суд по предписаниям пожарников. Опечатали 3 дома культуры на 80 суток (в крупных поселениях эти клубы единственные места досуга). Власть командует делать что хочешь, но что бы клубы в новогодние праздники работали. И что делать?(пункты просто невыполнимые!)Хочется волком выть ( и если честно - вою). Уж лучше бы штраф дали, только бы не закрывали!!!!
С каждым днем убеждаюсь все больше и больше - какая же все таки у нас не благодарная работа, противоречивое законодательство и т.д. и т.п.!!!!Начинают медленно опускаться руки - а это так не вовремя  накануне годовых отчетов и новогодних праздников. :Tu:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Лена, держись!!! У нас тоже под угрозой закрытия. Мы пишем письма, что помещения (комнаты), которые не прохотят по правилам на время мероприятий будут опечатаны, назаключали договоров, которые явно до нового года не успеют ни сделать, ни мы проплатить (по пропитке, восстановление приямков и т.п.), но копии договоров на пожарных призвели своё действие. Начальство тоже сказало - делайте, что хотите, как хотите договаривайтесь, но ДК должен работать.
А у нас в зале температура улицы (раскрыта крыша). Строители ничего не успевают делать. Как бедные дети будут в зале -  :Jopa:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

А нас закрыли:frown: И не только наш ДК. В районе 12 центральных СДК, 11 из них закрыли, из-за того, что нет сигнализации. Одному СДК только повезло, у них в этом году закончили кап.ремонт (евро), естесственно и сигнализацию сразу провели. А остальным не разрешают даже елки ставить, мероприятия проводить на улице (если позволит температурный режим):frown: Не представляем теперь как перестроиться на уличное гулянье. Сценарий то наш расчитан на сцену в ДК...мы все в легком шоке...

----------


## Зарница

> *Зарница*,
>  Мы пишем письма, что помещения (комнаты), которые не прохотят по правилам на время мероприятий будут опечатаны, .... Начальство тоже сказало - делайте, что хотите, как хотите договаривайтесь, но ДК должен работать.


Да я тоже опечатываю помещения, ремонтирую проводку ... в надежде на то что после ходатайства о выполнении (частичном) предписаний сняли "арест" с клубов...но все наши документы по закрытию клуба ушли в область и вряд ли область разрешит открыть их. :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Добрый вечер всем!
*Зарница*, Лен, не расстраивайся ты сильно. Я знаю, что руки опускаются после такого "наведения порядка". Можно подумать, что пожарники до трагедии в Перми не знали о положении дел в ваших ДК. Теперь вот за свой мундир трясутся. Обидно. Они то свой "долг" выполнили, а вас на улицу гонят праздники проводить. И людей тоже. От того, что ДК закрыты будут в Новый год, мало что изменится. Глобальных проблем мы все равно решить не сможем. На это нужны средства и немалые. А с другой стороны, что-то может быть и сдвинется с мертвой точки.
Нас пока еще не проверяли. Ждем.

А я сегодня первый отчет сдала.

----------


## baranvagalina

> засадим наш прекрасный форум чудесным садом!!!


http://treeofmoney.ru/120472
Девочки-заинтриговали с деревцем.Прям как настоящее.Полейте -пусть подрастает!

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, спасибо за поддержку! Никто не может понять проблемы культработника, как сам культработник. У меня проблема еще и в том, что в новогоднюю ночь не выйти на улицу этим клубам, т.к. нет подходящей аппаратуры (и свою дать не могу - вся распределена по точкам), света, площадки.Главы на встречу не идут, а ведь им тоже не весело будет если молодежь пьяная будет по улице шарахаться. Кто знает к чему это может привести? А с другой стороны - делать на улице - значит бесплатно,тоже не хочется. Ведь одним днем не обойдешься, у людей выходные, а каждый день работать на улице даже не за "спасибо" - какой смысл?-больше потратишься на организацию этих дискотек .Не от кого ничего путного не добиться - а виноватые все равно мы-культура!Какой то замкнутый круг получается!!!!

----------


## гунька

Леночка,не расстраивайся,пожалуйста! Все будет хорошо,верь в это! Самое главное-здорова семья. а остальное приложится!

Девочки, сегодня у нашей Аллы день рождения! Давайте всем нашим дружным домом крикнем ей-ГИП-ГИП-УРА!
Аллочка, здоровья тебе, удачи, радости, любви и огромного счастья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, милые! Выручайте. Срочно нужен сценарий на масленицу. С сжиганием чучела.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Алла и Александр*,
Отправила сценарий масленичного гуляния, который нашла у себя в компе. Может пригодится.:smile:

----------


## Рамоновна

__________________[/QUOTE]



> Девочки, милые! Выручайте. Срочно нужен сценарий на масленицу. С сжиганием чучела.


 Если сегодня не закружусь-принесу с работы.
У меня сегодня праздники с 10.00 до 24.00. НАЧАЛОСЬ!!!

----------


## dinadinina

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> КОЛЛЕГИ! У кого есть какая-то информация по аккредитации учреждений культуры?
> Сегодня аккредитовали наши ДШИ- ни одна не прошла, дали отсрочку на 5 дней. Но у них хотя бы Положение об аккредитации учреждений доп. образования есть. А про ДК- весь интернет перерыла- ничего не нашла!


Мы в прошлом году прошли лицензирование, в феврале 2010 у нас аккредитация. В министерстве нам дали пакет обязательных документов, сначала хотела его почистить , там есть наши региональные, но может они кому пригодятся, там есть и по ДШИ.
http://narod.ru/disk/16375070000/%D0...D1%8F.rar.html

----------


## гунька

Аллочка,в журналах "Сценарии и репертуар" много достойных масленичных сценариев.Если не выписываете,вечером постараюсь отсканировать и выложить.Надеюсь,получится!	 :Aga:

----------


## Tasha1979

*Алла*, вот наши сценарии масленницы http://files.mail.ru/QGD0P7,  надеюсь пригодится.

----------


## гунька

Девочки,попробовала отсканировать пока два сценария на Масленицу.Посмотрите-можно там что-то читать или ничего не видно? Если можно, то буду продолжать.
http://files.mail.ru/KAB0SX

----------


## KalievS7

> *KalievS7*, поделитесь сценарием, что проводите! У меня тоже 31-го традиционно площадь


Доброй ночи! Пришла недавно, последние приготовления и т.д. Заглянула только сейчас, и конечно вам наверное уже не понадобится то,что мы завтра замутим. В принципе я взяла часть из журнала Сценарий и репертуар. Вообщем начало Мадам Брошкина и Сердючка...короче не знаю,что завтра будет. У нас в обязательном порядке все должно перемежаться с казахским текстом, что создает некоторые неудобства. Будто все время выпадаешь куда-то из текста. Фейерверк - как и каждый год. Мороз обещают под 40. С Новым годом! Напишите как у вас прошло. С Новым годом всех коллег! Удачи, творческих успехов, и всего-всего!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


> А нас закрыли:frown: И не только наш ДК. В районе 12 центральных СДК, 11 из них закрыли, из-за того, что нет сигнализации. Одному СДК только повезло, у них в этом году закончили кап.ремонт (евро), естесственно и сигнализацию сразу провели. А остальным не разрешают даже елки ставить, мероприятия проводить на улице (если позволит температурный режим):frown: Не представляем теперь как перестроиться на уличное гулянье. Сценарий то наш расчитан на сцену в ДК...мы все в легком шоке...


Оленька, доброй ночи! Ничего, не переживай, мы уже много лет работаем на площади. Морозимся до ужаса, это не то слово! Домой к 12-ти попадаем в отморозшем состоянии. Пишем все плюсы. Как-то было, градусов на улице под 40, микрофоны не сработали. У нас уже предупреждение, что будет очень холодно. У нас никогда сигнализации не было, два сторожа имеем. С Новым годом! Творческих успехов, отработать успешно по полной!

----------


## Мелодия

C Новым годом, что ли, дорогие коллеги?! Ну как? К бою готовы? Я имею ввиду, с новыми силами. Или после новогодних мероприятий уже никаких сил не осталось :biggrin:. А у нас даже каникул нет. Приходится выходить на работу :frown:

----------


## гунька

> C Новым годом, что ли, дорогие коллеги?! Ну как? К бою готовы? Я имею ввиду, с новыми силами. Или после новогодних мероприятий уже никаких сил не осталось . А у нас даже каникул нет. Приходится выходить на работу


С Новым годом всех! У нас все только начинается!2,3,4 января-детские елки, 7,9,12,13-новогодние огоньки для населения. Так что мы после праздника-снова в бой!

----------


## Рамоновна

Остались позади первые новогодние сутки работы... В 16.30- провели праздник на площади. С этого года на нем награждаем званием "Человек года". В районе это уже лет 10 проходит, в мае, на День поселка. А вот в нашем поселении- этой традиции дали старт вчера. Салют был классный, на 80 тысяч. Но согласовывать с пожарными его пришлось целую неделю.
В 1.00 началась новогодняя дискотека. От конкурсов на ней отказались давно- пьяная толпа ничего не соображает. До 4.00 отстояли, обошлось без драк.




> С Новым годом всех! У нас все только начинается!2,3,4 января-детские елки, 7,9,12,13-новогодние огоньки для населения. Так что мы после праздника-снова в бой!


У нас еще впереди- Районная рождественская сказка-концерт и концерт "Здравствуй, старый Новый год!".

----------


## Victorya

Всем привет! А у нас творческий коллектив достаточно большой, так что загруженность каждого конкретного индивидуума в период новогодних каникул средняя. Вот сегодня отработали платный утренник (вся выручка делится между участниками мероприятия плюс звукарю), послезавтра новогодний концерт театра эстрадного пения, городская елка на улице, затем три дня отдыха и рождественская елка  монастыре...

----------


## baranvagalina

> концерт театра эстрадного пения


А можно поподробнее? Это студия или театр?
http://treeofmoney.ru/120472

----------


## Victorya

> А можно поподробнее? Это студия или театр?


По большому счету - это просто стабильный вокальный коллектив, который при присуждении статуса "народный" так обозвали, чтобы выбить больше ставок, чем просто в вокальном ансамбле. С тех пор так и повелось...

----------


## тютюля

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги. Давно слежу за вашей темой, но всё как то не решалась вклиниться в ваше общение. работаю я худруком в ДК в посёлке городского типа, с населением примерно в 3,5 тыс. человек. ДК, естественно, один на посёлок. Мы ведомственные, числимся цехом при предприятии. При ДК работают 5 творческих коллективов для разных возрастов, достаточно успешно. В предыдущем сезоне 11 высших наград на конкурсах начиная от районного и кончая международным форматом. и вот подкралась  к нам беда. Приехали пожарники, как и везде, сказали, что клуб по сравнению с другими образцовый, но написали предписание - косметический ремонт зрительного зала (он обделан панелями из ДСП). Ну естественно сообщили своему хозяину, реакция была незамедлительной: эта головная боль мне не нужна, срочно закрыть и передать муниципалитету. И тут наш глава администрации сделав честные глаза, сказал - я вас принимать не собираюсь. Сначала по причине "всё равно пожарники закроют", а когда мы начали говорить, что со стороны пожарников даже заикания не было, чтоб закрыть, и что эти панели, на худой конец, можно просто отодрать, сказал, что бюджет на следующий год уже расписан и денег на вас там нет!!! Артисты мои рыдали все, когда я им сказала, что нас закрывают - от 5 до 76 лет!  мы ведь все стали одной семьёй! И в нашем посёлке ведь действительно пойти больше не куда, только в подворотни, навстречу пьянству и наркомании,  мы в 50 км от райцентра и в 12 от госграницы!
и вот, дорогие коллеги, хочу спросить, может кто подскажет как подействовать на наш муниципалитет, разве они не обязаны содержать учреждения культуры? к кому обращаться и писать в подобной ситуации?

----------


## Натник

> и вот, дорогие коллеги, хочу спросить, может кто подскажет как подействовать на наш муниципалитет, разве они не обязаны содержать учреждения культуры? к кому обращаться и писать в подобной ситуации?


наша муниципальная власть боится общественого мнения, особенно мнения пенсионеров и стариков, которым терять нечего и бояться тоже, попробуйте подключить их...:eek:

----------


## algaliya

Тютюля, подключай все, что сможешь:газеты, радио, телевидение,коллективные письма и походы ветеранов самодеятельности куда только можно.Как говорится:не мытьем, так катаньем. Можно просто статьи , передачи о коллективах, их победах, заслугах. И не забудьте: пьянство, наркомания и, как следствие, разного рода преступления - очень весомый аргумент.Тут должна быть поддержка и со стороны отделов народного образования, милиции, ветеранских организаций, молодежных(если они у вас есть). Мы это проходили,пока тихо, оставили в покое...пока.

----------


## Рамоновна

> и вот, дорогие коллеги, хочу спросить, может кто подскажет как подействовать на наш муниципалитет, разве они не обязаны содержать учреждения культуры? к кому обращаться и писать в подобной ситуации?


Общественное мнение и правда сила, *особенно перед выборами*. А избирательный участок случайно не у вас в ДК?

Поговорите с пожарными- может, они разрешать обработать стены огнезащитным покрытием? Это будет гораздо дешевле. Только делать это должна *та организация, которую вам посоветуют пожарные.*

----------


## тютюля

Нет, избирательный участок не у нас в ДК (в школе и поссовете, в ДК не разрешали наши хозяева), но думаю, если нас всё таки передадут администрации, то наверняка будет у нас... Насчёт огнезащитного покрытия - этот вопрос надо пробить, спасибо за совет. Спасибо всем за поддержку! я тоже так думаю, что надо подключать общественность, уже начала обзванивать активистов и родителей. Конечно сейчас пока выходные -  тишина, а потом будем бороться!!!!! Пожелайте нам удачи! Всех с наступающим Рождеством!

----------


## Tasha1979

Решение о закрытии (насовсем) ДК принимает только общий сход граждан села, а не начальство! Таких полномочий ни у одной администрации нет. Очень дейстенен будет звонок в прокуратуру, о том что граждан села хотят лишить их КОНСТИТУЦИОННОГО ПРАВА на доступ к культуре, ну и т.д. про молодёжь, наркоманию, и реализацию Послания Президента, 65-летие Победы.....

----------


## KalievS7

> С Новым годом всех! У нас все только начинается!2,3,4 января-детские елки, 7,9,12,13-новогодние огоньки для населения. Так что мы после праздника-снова в бой!


С Новым годом! Не поняла, мы детские елки проводим до 31-ого, начиная с 24 декабря.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ребята, принимайте блудную дочь. Ну бывает же такое - на работе комп отключился вместе с телефоном, дома интернет не работает, у мужа ноут повис - всё одно к одному. поэтому все новогодние праздники не могла на сайт войти. Рапортую - наша ёлочка признана лучшей в городе (расплываюсь от гордости, так как автор и режиссёр - собственный муж). Даже областной профессиональный театр драмы нам в этом году не конкурент (опять же горда до нельзя). Дошло до того,что на Рождественский ежегодный бал мэра(для ВИПов)  взяли кусок из нашей детской сказки. Сегодня прошла последняя сказочка, и бал мэра. Постараюсь выставить фотки....как смогу быстро.
А вообще, я по вам ужасно соскучилась, и это, пожалуй, главное в моём сообщении.

----------


## baranvagalina

*тютюля*,
 Напишите письмо в вышестоящую организацию -хозяева ваши  побоятся сор из избы выносить.

----------


## Victorya

> Ребята, принимайте блудную дочь.


Марина, нам тебя не хватало!!! Хотя у самой не особенно много времени было для общения на форуме... Сейчас кончатся новогодние каникулы, и я думаю, что все вернуться, хотя многие и не пропадали.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ритусик*,
 Добро пожаловать к нам! Вливайся! У нас здесь, действительно, хорошо!

----------


## Мелодия

Ах, как долго меня не было, как много я пропустила! Возьмете обратно?
Девочки, у кого рука лёгкая на написание сценария? Да не обычного, а урока-концерта. Вот так вот. Есть тема, вернее две. Кто-нибудь поможет?

----------


## Зарница

ПРИВЕТ ПРИВЕТ ПРИВЕТ!!! Принимайте следующую блудную дочь! :Oj:  Сил хватало только иногда на форум зайти и спасибки поставить! КАК Я ПО ВАМ СОСКУЧИЛАСЬ!!!! И вааще, как я без вас раньше жила?:rolleyes: :biggrin:
Отчитываюсь по праздникам:на всех мероприятиях отмечено низкое колличество зрителей!!! - даже в новогоднюю ночь по улицам народ не гулял!!!, на моей памяти это впервые! Так что работали при минимуме зрителей - что для нас не есть хорошо. Делали в новогоднюю ночь огонек. Вот тут все места были раскуплены недели за 2 - и не хватило всем желающим.Пошли отзывы: ПЛОХО что закончилось рано, в 6 утра!!! - народ не выгнать было - разошлись так! На все были согласны:и столы помочь убрать, и посуду помыть...только еще порезвиться.:biggrin: На старый новый год (по заявке жителей) будем повторять для тех, кто не смог попасть в новый год.
И что хочется добавить: СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ вам, дорогие мои девочки и мальчики. Многому училась от ВАС, многое брала ВАШЕ!!!!!!! 
Вот и сейчас, сижу с отчетами ( мы тоже сдаем в январе), нет нет, а в ваши планчики и отчеты заглядываю. :Ha:  Еще раз ВАМ ВСЕМ за то что вы есть- ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## orsia

Ой, и меня назад принимайте! Но я отсутствовала по уважительной причине - 28 декабря дома проводок один оборвался, и до вчерашнего дня сидела без интернету... Поняла - интернет-зависимость у меня имеется.
Новогодние праздники мы пережили. Правда, еще вопрос - как... У меня традиционно была главная площадь города Тамбова, а аппарат, сцену и свет ставил Липецк... Все прошло нормально ровно до выступления официальных лиц... А потом началось.. В этом году губернатор не пожелал лично народ поздравить, и записал аудиопоздравление (о  качетсве я молчу, что можно - почистили...). Это был ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ трек, который я после записи прослушала полностью. И вот площадь... Объявили его поздравление... И ДИСК НАЧАЛ ЗАВИСАТЬ!!! Ровно после каждой законченной фразы секунд на 5-7.. Было ощущение, что губернатор сильно задумывается над следующей фразой или СИЛЬНО не трезв... В общем, пустили поздравление только до половины.. Главу комитета культуры уже предупредили о грядущих разборках.... ВОТЪ. А еще хочу пожаловаться... Вроде, млин, и работаем одной командой, а получаается такая ЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖ!!!!!! Представляете, руководитель нашей музыкальной студии всю программу ходила и капала на мозги ведущим и КОНТРОЛИРУЮЩЕМУ ИЗ КОМИТЕТА КУЛЬТУРЫ какая плохая у нас программа! Нет юмора, веселья, типа ЕЙ народ жаловался на ведущих.... Зачем это говорить ведущим? С каким настроением они потом на сцену должны идти??? Зачем это говорить комитетовским???? Неужели нельзя мне сказать???? Причем мне не было сказано не слова, и она со мной общалась на улыбочках... В общем, момент рева на площади у меня тоже был. В конце концов я подошла к директору своему и спросила ее о наличии в нашей организации корпоративной этики. Теперь я враг народа №1...

В общем, такие дела... ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ с прошедшими праздниками, Наташу - с Днем варенья! Обещаю больше надолго не пропадать!

----------


## Ритусик

Всем привет!!! Я тоже поздравляю всех с прошедшими праздниками!!!!:smile:
 Orsia,ты не переживай,в нашей работе такое часто случается.Вот наш директор вечно чем-то не доволен,похвалы не дождешься, а  на эти новогодние праздники вообще не взяли меня участвовать,это ж делиться со мной надо было(у нас просто все утренники оплачиваются). Поэтому я в этом году осталась без работы:frown: Но я вижу в этом плюс,зато все праздники была дома с семьей:smile:

----------


## Светлана sun

*[QUOTE=Ритусик;2568926]
у нас просто все утренники оплачиваются
*

везёт же! мы пашем все праздничные дни, выкладываемся по полной программе, заведомо зная, что за это получим только отгулы и голый оклад:biggrin: хотя может оно и к лучшему - ведь никакой делёжки в коллективе не существует. :Fz: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*[QUOTE=orsia;2568639]
В этом году губернатор не пожелал лично народ поздравить, и записал аудиопоздравление (о  качетсве я молчу, что можно - почистили...).* 

а почему не видеопоздравление?))) это вас наверно ждёт в следующем году:tongue:
*

Представляете, руководитель нашей музыкальной студии всю программу ходила и капала на мозги ведущим и КОНТРОЛИРУЮЩЕМУ ИЗ КОМИТЕТА КУЛЬТУРЫ какая плохая у нас программа! Нет юмора, веселья, типа ЕЙ народ жаловался на ведущих....* 

да уж! трудно работать с такими людьми:eek: поручите ей в следующий раз сценарий написать - наверняка "обхохотаться" будет над чем!

----------


## Ритусик

Милая Светлана,у нас такая мизерная зарплата,что новогодние утренники это единственная возможность хоть что-то заработать.Никаких премий от главы района мы не получаем в течении года.:frown:

----------


## Victorya

*orsia*,
 Не расстраивайся! Перемелется - мука будет... Что касается вашей "капальщицы", мне кажется, что любой имеющий достаточно большой опыт работы в культуре рано или поздно сталкивается с подобным поведением "коллег"... И чем больше мы расстраиваемся, тем больше удовольствия им доставляем. Поэтому огрызайтесь, отбивайтесь, и говорите, что все было очень даже хорошо - да, были мелкие шерховатости, но это только вы своим профессиональным глазом увидели, а зрители остались очень довольны, подходили и благодарили! И ещё, девочки - никогда не стесняйтесь сами себя хвалить! 
  Всем удачи и только позитивно настроенных соратников и коллег!

----------


## гунька

Девочки, вам хоть отгулы за праздничные дни дают, а у нас и этого нет-начальство говорит, что нам за праздники дополнительные 12 дней к отпуску даются.Хотя эти дни нам даются за ненормированный рабочий день.
Мы четыре взрослых огонька с 7 по 13 января проводим за голую зарплату. Вот так-то...

----------


## Натник

Нам тоже только отгулы, в табеле ставим выходные дни, а на самом деле работаем все праздники. А за ненормированный день вообще молчу...никто нам дополнительные  оплачиваемые дни к отпуску не позволит... :Aga:  вообщем работаем за голый оклад... :Tu:

----------


## Светлана sun

> Милая Светлана,у нас такая мизерная зарплата,что новогодние утренники это единственная возможность хоть что-то заработать.Никаких премий от главы района мы не получаем в течении года.:frown:


так и мы премий никаких не получаем.  :Fz: 
как уже было сказанно "работаем за голый оклад". но отгулы тоже не плохо - я вот, например, работала 2,3,4,5,6,7,10 января - зато теперь буду отдыхать с завтрашнего дня до 19 января включительно (если начальство раньше не сорвёт с места). хотелось бы, конечно и материальной поддержки от администрации....но это всё мечты, мечты...:wink:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*orsia*,
 Я тоже сталкивалась с "доброжелательством" коллеги (в наст. время уже :wink: бывшей). Смогла от неё защититься тем, что сделала журнал отзывов, и после мероприятия наши работники подходят к зрителям и просят написать отзывы. А затем это показывается начальству, в частности тем, кому было накапано, с объяснениями - видите, как здорово, народу нравится и тёте Мане и дяде Пете. У нас подействовало - к "жалобщице" перестали прислушиваться. А вообще, думаю, что за подобными действиями стоят зависть и карьеризм.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А по поводу оплаты новогодних праздников - мы тоже работаем за зарплату. За выходы в праздники - отгулы, которые, как правило некогда взять. Дополнительный отпуск у нас только у директора 7 дней, и то, ввели в 2009 году, до этого не было.

----------


## Зарница

Привет всем! У меня тут концерт свалился - чествование предпринимателей по таким номинацям:
«Бизнес-открытие года»
«Социально-ориентированный бизнес»
«Овация инновациям»
«Бизнес-эталон»
«Женщина – директор года»

Кто нибудь сталкивался с этим? Поделитесь сценарием - пожалуйстаааа!!! Буду оооооооооочень благодарна!

----------


## гунька

Ленусь, нашла вот такой стишок о предпринимателях.Может, пригодится? Сценария, к сожалению,нет...:frown:
   Песнь о честных частных предпринимателях! 
   О купцах России ты слыхал? 
   О великих славных временах 
   Когда сам Садко с ватагой торговал 
   И гостил среди заморских стран! 

   А ныне время как война, 
   И без войны Россия на коленях, 
   И дружба искренних сердец нужна, 
   А если есть она не надо денег! 

   А было время - время золотое : 
   Плыли ладьи по рекам и морям 
   И гордый русский флаг над ними реял! 
   И песни весело звучали по волнам! 

   А ныне Русь родная на коленях 
   И чужеземцы правят на ней бал, 
   И бизнесмены из далёких прерий, 
   А о купцах России не слыхал! 

   Пусть зовут нас торгаши несправедливо, 
   И гонят прочь, забыв историю свою, 
   Но мы поможем России стать Счастливой , 
   Мы вместе претворим  мечту свою ! 

   "Честь выше выгоды!" - закон купцов России- 
   "Один за всех и все за одного" 
   За Русь поднимемся все как один! 
   И над Россией Рассвет на вечные века рассеет тьму! 

   Пусть нелегко сейчас! 
   Налоги,  рэкет давит!
но ничего нам не впервой! 
   И сын России - известный Козьма Минин 
   Совет нам подаёт как жить в России ! 
   По совести! 
   И с чистою душой! 

   Мы сотворим мечту, 
   Она вселенской станет, 
   Мечту творений, равную богам! 
   О Родовых поместьях по России! 
   Любви Пространство сотворим мы на века! 

   Пускай Рассвет наступит над Россией! 
   А после и над всей  Землёй! 
   И мир откроет новую страницу 
   Предпринимателей России, 
   Которых равных в мире нет! 
   Мечта сильна душой и значит воплотиться! 
   И главными словами на  странице будут 
   Мечта, Творец, Любовь ! 
   И Сотворение Любви Пространства во Вселенной! 
   И засияет Счастьем Земля вновь!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Дорогие мои коллеги!
Кто из вас работает по муниципальному заказу? Объясните в чем его суть? Нам никто ничего не рассказывает, не объясняет. Дали форму заполнить. А что почем и для чего - никто толком не знает. Спросила сегодня у главы - она ссылается на наш расчетный центр, типа они готовят какие-то документы. А мы вообще как бы ни при чем. Вот и хотелось для себя вначале прояснить, что это за зверь.

----------


## Рамоновна

МУНИЦИПАЛЬНЫЙ ЗАКАЗ — заказ со стороны органов местного самоуправления и уполномоченных ими муниципальных учреждений на поставки товаров, выполнение работ и оказание услуг, связанных с решением вопросов местного значения и осуществлением отдельных гос. полномочий, переданных органам местного самоуправления федеральными законами и законами субъектов РФ. Согласно ст. 54 ФЗ "Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации" от 6 октября 2003 г. М. з. на поставки товаров, выполнение работ и оказание услуг оплачивается за счет средств местного бюджета. Размещение указанного М. з. осуществляется на конкурсной основе, *за исключением случаев, когда размещение М. з. осуществляется путем запроса котировок цен на товары, работы и услуги, или случаев закупки товаров, работ и услуг у единственного исполнителя.* /это вроде бы про нас, единственных/

А вообще запрос на выполнение муниципального заказа делает Управление муниципальным заказом. В результате должен появиться контракт или договор на год на культурное обслуживание, с перечнем видов деятельности и услуг, мероприятий, и т.п., с указанием стоимости работ.

Вот что знаю. Но на практике пока не освоено.

----------


## Натник

> Вот что знаю. Но на практике пока не освоено.


Это я знаю, и понимаю... но как его сделать... :Oj: Но все равно спасибо!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*,
*Рамоновна*,
 Сегодня я была у главы по этому вопросу. Лично она понятия никакого не имеет о муниципальном заказе. Но лично ее мнение, что вся наша работа и есть муниципальный заказ. И если мы в каком то месяце не провели мероприятия - значит она вправе нам не заплатить зарплату. Вот такие вот дела.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Привет всем!Я сюда по приглашению Аллы и Александра!Я работаю педагогом - организатором в техникуме 6 лет, опыт работы уже есть и не малый.Буду рада помочь!
А можно попросить и мне о помощи...?
Может у кого- то есть наработки мероприятия к "татьяниному дню"-Дню студента.
хочется провести конкурсную  развлекательную программу с участием студентов 3 учебных заведение(нашего города).
Готовить участников нет времени-они на каникулах. вот и хотелось бы несложных интересных конкурсов и экспромта.

----------


## Ритусик

Уважаемые коллеги! Хочу поинтересоваться.Может кто- либо из вас проводил "открытие года учителя"? Ведь этот год признан годом учителя,и нам поручено провести торжественное открытие. Может посоветуете что-либо.

----------


## Зарница

Ой, у меня какой то кошмар твориться!!! свыше дали указ "через 2 недели устранить все предписания пожарников и открыть 3 клуба, у которых приостановлена деятельность на 80 дней (до 7 марта).Изыскать средства!" Обвинили меня в бесхозяйствовании... :Tu:  И где мне эти средства изыскать??? Надо и сигнализацию, и систему оповещения, и обработка стен (надо снимать старую масляную краску - т.к. обработка на масло не ложиться), обработка чердака....все не перечислить. ГОСПОДИ - КОГДА ВСЕ ЭТО ЗАКОНЧИТЬСЯ!!!! Сил больше нет!!!! Не могу больше...

Да, забыла "похвастаться" - 11 (первый рабочий день) у меня был суд по пожарке.Предложили либо приостановить деятельность 16 клубов на 80 дней, либо штраф. Я выбрала штраф....10000руб. (иначе полетела бы не только моя голова...) Грустно.... :Tu:

----------


## гунька

Держись, Ленусечка!!! Чем мы тебе можем помочь? Только добрым словом...
Пожалуйста, не отчаивайся! Все перемелется.... :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ой, у меня какой то кошмар твориться!!! свыше дали указ "через 2 недели устранить все предписания пожарников и открыть 3 клуба, у которых приостановлена деятельность на 80 дней (до 7 марта).Изыскать средства!" Обвинили меня в бесхозяйствовании...


Какой-то бред!!! Неужели некому заступиться? Посочуствовать? Помочь? И с каких это пор ваши власти считают культуру "самодостаточной" в финансовом смысле организацией? Она НИКОГДА не была такой. А теперь, в условиях кризиса, должна СТАТЬ? Бред...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
 Лен, держись, родная. Когда-нибудь ведь это должно закончиться? Это, как издевательство.. Нашли крайнего - руководителя культуры.. А что об этом думает ваше управление культуры? Почему оно в стороне? И интересный вопрос - где это ты должна изыскать средства? Может тебе обратиться в газету с обращением к жителям города - Помогите, граждане, иначе вы останетесь без Домов культуры? Или лучше разослать письма руководителям хозяйств, на территории которых они находятся, с просьбой о помощи? Глядишь - кто-то и откликнется. 
В любом случае - ты одна с этим не справишься.

----------


## Натник

> ГОСПОДИ - КОГДА ВСЕ ЭТО ЗАКОНЧИТЬСЯ!!!! Сил больше нет!!!! Не могу больше...


Слов нет...одни эмоции...:mad:Беспредел какой-то...

----------


## orsia

*Натник*, Наташ, большая просьба - у тебя было слайд-шоу по победе - пришли, пожалуйста! очень срочно надо!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Здравствуйте, мои хорошие! Наконец-то могу выйти на форум. (забыла до праздников заплатить за интернет - отключили). Очень по вам соскучилась. Праздники для меня прошли совсем плохо, ДК закрыли. Чувствовала себя какой-то ненужной, невостребованной. Появилочь чвство вины перед жителями, стыдно в глаза смотреть, хотя и понимаю, что не по нашей вине, не от нас это зависит, а все равно не по себе как-то. Сидели в пустом здании, места не могли себе найти, и на улице не проведешь - морозюга под сорок. :frown:Ну, ничего, главное сейчас все разрешили проводить (не понимаю зачем вобще закрывали?), да и каникулы закончились, возобновили кружковые занятия, в ДК снова "живым запахло", легче на душе. Прорвемся!:wink:

----------


## KalievS7

Оля, С Новым годом! У меня вопрос, а почему не работали на улице? Мы ежегодно проводим народное гуляние на улице. Да, был мороз под 40, ветер и снег. Но мы работаем плюсами. Провели театрализованную программу, отработали в два трека. Как положено - программа, концерт, фейерверк. Выплясывали в валенках... только шампанское у нас замерзло в бокалах, а в целом все о-кей.

----------


## Мелодия

Ой, ребята, а нас объединяют с ранее конкурирующим учреждением. Представляете, что с нами станет? Там двухэтажный Центр и мы - малюсенький ДК с пятью рабочими кабинетами. Он находится в центре города, мы же на краю, почти в лесу. И если директора нашего снимут, то, естественно, что наших специалистов он не оставит. А у них специалистов много...

*Добавлено через 22 секунды*
:frown::frown::frown:

----------


## orsia

*Мелодия*, уволить вас никто права не имеет. Когда-то нас так же объдиняли - Дом молодежи и городской парк. Причем в этом случае наши сделали очень грамотно - убрали обоих директоров а поставили нового. может, и у вас так же? А ваше здание оставляют???

----------


## Мелодия

> А ваше здание оставляют???


К сожалению, ни они, ни мы толком не знаем, что с нами будет. Даже Администрация не может ответить нам на этот вопрос. Если здание оставят, то остается шанс на продолжение творческой деятельности.

----------


## Натник

> у тебя было слайд-шоу по победе - пришли, пожалуйста! очень срочно надо!


Я извиняюсь за свое упущение, к сожалению я не смогу выслать этот файл, потому что он большого размера больше 800 МГб. Когда писала это сообщение не подумала об этом. Весь видеоряд состоит из фотовидео хроники военных лет, я его сделала одним фильмом. Но если хочешь могу выслать кусочки видео (они небольшие) с озвучкой, а уж там сами посмотрите как и куда их пристроить, может кто-то из них сделает тебе нужный фильм или презинтацию. Высылаю 1 папку, если что - кричи, вышлю все остальные... :Aga:

----------


## KalievS7

> Ой, и меня назад принимайте! Но я отсутствовала по уважительной причине - 28 декабря дома проводок один оборвался, и до вчерашнего дня сидела без интернету... Поняла - интернет-зависимость у меня имеется.
> Новогодние праздники мы пережили. Правда, еще вопрос - как... У меня традиционно была главная площадь города Тамбова, а аппарат, сцену и свет ставил Липецк... Все прошло нормально ровно до выступления официальных лиц... А потом началось.. В этом году губернатор не пожелал лично народ поздравить, и записал аудиопоздравление (о  качетсве я молчу, что можно - почистили...). Это был ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ трек, который я после записи прослушала полностью. И вот площадь... Объявили его поздравление... И ДИСК НАЧАЛ ЗАВИСАТЬ!!! Ровно после каждой законченной фразы секунд на 5-7.. Было ощущение, что губернатор сильно задумывается над следующей фразой или СИЛЬНО не трезв... В общем, пустили поздравление только до половины.. Главу комитета культуры уже предупредили о грядущих разборках.... ВОТЪ. А еще хочу пожаловаться... Вроде, млин, и работаем одной командой, а получаается такая ЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖ!!!!!! Представляете, руководитель нашей музыкальной студии всю программу ходила и капала на мозги ведущим и КОНТРОЛИРУЮЩЕМУ ИЗ КОМИТЕТА КУЛЬТУРЫ какая плохая у нас программа! Нет юмора, веселья, типа ЕЙ народ жаловался на ведущих.... Зачем это говорить ведущим? С каким настроением они потом на сцену должны идти??? Зачем это говорить комитетовским???? Неужели нельзя мне сказать???? Причем мне не было сказано не слова, и она со мной общалась на улыбочках... В общем, момент рева на площади у меня тоже был. В конце концов я подошла к директору своему и спросила ее о наличии в нашей организации корпоративной этики. Теперь я враг народа №1...
> 
> В общем, такие дела... ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ с прошедшими праздниками, Наташу - с Днем варенья! Обещаю больше надолго не пропадать!


Orsia, приветствую и с Новым годом! Не переживай ты так, ей-богу...и не такое бывает, я тебе говорю. У нас недавно было открытие хоккейного сезона, так нашу ведущую зам. акима района вообще выгнала с площадки. Она неправильно ударение делала: на слове "с шайбой" на "ой". А, вообще, прикольно было, посмеялись... Новогоднее гуляние прошло без проколов. Аким наш, в отличии от вашего, лично поздравляет каждый год, морозится с нами. В этом году у нас было под 40! В валенках "рассекали". Конечно, вести прграмму нужно уметь, чтобы было это от души, а не текст просто читать. Я веду программы уже давно и на двух языках, ведь я "древняя", столько не живут в культуре - 30 лет, безвылазно. Бывают моменты, хочется уйти, но не могу, не проживу кажется. Так что,милая, держись! Тебе сколько? И кем работаешь?  С уважением Карлыгаш.

----------


## orsia

*KalievS7*, наше начальство тоже с нами морозилось: и глава города, и глава администрации. Все потом (после аудиопоздравления губернатора) поздравляли со сцены, традиционно, с шампанским и битьем бокалов (ну не получается у нас спустить бокалы со сцены не разбив, уже который год!)... У нас, правда, погода - супер была, всего -5. Морозы с 3-го начались... А сейчас полностью готовимся к 9 мая: от планов до сценариев:))) к 1 февраля все должно быть готово... На 24 планировали очетный концерт. НО своим залом мы не богаты, всегда проводим во Дворце культуры. А его пожарники закрыли,, до 30-го числа.. Будем теперь переносить... Да и масленица в этом году рановато.... В общем, бегаааем... Вот сижу сегодня, расписываю - чего куда надо по реквизиту и людям.. А сама пока и представления о половине программ не имею! (да откуда я знаю, какой реквизит мне на детской программе понадобится!)... В общем, как в известной песне "Ни минуты покоя, ни секунды покоя" и "усталость забыта..."

----------


## Рамоновна

Уважвемые коллеги!
Впервые в районе на Масленицу будем проводить КОНКУРС ГАРМОНИСТОВ.

Никто на сценарии не богат? Буду очень признательна.

----------


## Arnav

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые культработники! Период казалось бы непрекращающейся депрессии - позади, к чему и призываю все остальных. С начала этого года уже начинает функционировать, наконец, мое собственное, предприятие. Знаю. что будет нелегко, так как слишком велика конкуренция на праздничном рынке, но волков бояться...Зимфирочка, не расстраивайся так - по закону даже при реорганизации предприятия никто вас уволить не может. В противном случае. подавайте в суд на новое руководство. По любому. если закрывается одна дверь. то непременно возникнет новая возможность для самореализации.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Оля, С Новым годом! У меня вопрос, а почему не работали на улице?


Почему не работали? Работали, были во всеоружии, приготовили театр.представление, а зрителей пришло 7 человек:frown: (мороз сильный был)



> бухгалтер в администрации пугает тем что я не имею права платить дополнительно ставку, только половину можно


Я тоже работаю с совмещением ставки, получаю ставку директора СДК и ставку хореографа по совместительству. :Aga: 



> Мелодия, уволить вас никто права не имеет


Полностью согласна, скорей всего у вас все так и останется, только будет один руководитель.

----------


## Tasha1979

Добрый вечер! У нас в Доме культуры возник спор, по поводу спутника народного хора. Руководитель хора отмахивается, и ни в какую не желает обзавестись спутником хора, то вообще заявила что наш ансамбль "Селяночка" (женщинам по 60-70 лет) это и есть спутник её хора! Есть ли какой документ где прописано что такое спутник хора, и что он должен быть у народного коллектива?
Помогите пожалуйста, а то на носу защита звания "народный", надо чтоб всё было в порядке.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Уважвемые коллеги!
> Впервые в районе на Масленицу будем проводить КОНКУРС ГАРМОНИСТОВ.


Ира, вот что нашла у себя. Это не совсем сценарий конкурса,но думаю что-то можно взять отсюда.

«ВЯТСКАЯ ЗАВАЛИНКА»
(Вечер отдыха с частушками)

(Звучит мелодия песни «Завалинка». Зрители, любители гармошки собираются в фойе 2-го этажа).

ВЕДУЩИЙ:
Нашей встрече быть угодно,
Отложите все дела,
Вас «Завалинка» сегодня
На свиданье позвала!
Инструмента звук певучий,
Озорной, лихой мотив,
Словно вихрем вас закрутит,
Пляской быстрою пленив!
Мы найдем для песен место,
Их не спрячем про запас,
Никому не будет тесно
На «Завалинке» у нас!

(С приветствием выходит ансамбль «Завалинка»

Вот уж вечер настает,
Приглашаем в хоровод!
Припев:
Приходите в гости к нам,
Будем рады очень вам!

(Ведущий знакомит с программой вечера и объявляет его начало).

ПРИГЛАШЕНИЕ: Не стесняйтесь, проходите
К ХОРОВОДУ:
В нашу горницу, друзья,
И улыбки захватите,
Ведь без них никак нельзя!
От души признаться надо,
Что давно вас в гости ждем,
Вы своим приходом радость
Принесли в наш светлый дом!
Здесь, без всякого сомненья,
Чай душистый всех вас ждет,
А пока до угощенья
Мы зовем вас в хоровод!


СТИХОТВОРНЫЕ ЗАСТАВКИ

Наши бабушки и деды,
Славной Вятки мастера!
Не умели жить без дела
Ни минуты, ни полдня!
Кружева плели в Кукарке,
Кузовки в Гонтбе плели,
Даже баню на телеге
Смастерить и то могли!
Ну, а коль коснется пляски, 
Берегись тогда любой,
Виден в пляске, словно в сказке, 
Весь характер огневой!

* * *
Кто сложил для нас частушки,
Кто их, право, сочинил?
Ты пойди теперь, узнай-ка,
Где он был и как он жил?
Так живи, частушка, всяко,
Под гитару и струну,
Надо нам, друзья, однако,
Спеть частушку не одну!

* * *
Выходите в круг смелее,
Чтобы был огромный круг,
Выходите в русской пляске,
За собой ведя подруг!

* * *
Не стареют песни вроде,
Всюду песни узнаем!
Так давайте всем народом
Про «Коробушку» споем!

* * *
Так всегда у нас ведется
Так уж с исстари идет,
Весь народ мы приглашаем
На веселый хоровод!

* * *
Ах, гармошка, чудо-встряска!
Пальцы вверх и пальцы вниз.
Где гармошка, там и пляска,
А без пляски что за жизнь?
Зритель к сцене подойдет,
Выйдите, артисты,
Начинаем конкурс мы
Лучших гармонистов!

(Идет конкурс гармонистов).

* * *
Верю в Русь и в то, что Русь окрепнет,
Разве можно оборвать полет,
Коль поются под гармошку песни,
Значит птица крыльями взмахнет!
Нас не сломят бури и метели,
Как бы ни пугали, ни мели!
Нынче здесь мы потому запели,
Чтобы с нами и запели вы!

* * *
Наши песни на диво
Веселы и красивы,
Наши пляски – огонь,
Только тронь, только тронь!

* * *
Вот гармони заиграли,
Гармонисты вышли,
Мы не станем тихо петь,
Будет всюду слышно!

* * *
Гость доволен – значит, все в порядке,
Выше счастья и не пожелать!
А сейчас народные загадки
Мы вам предлагаем отгадать.

ЗАГАДКИ

Хоть не хитрый инструмент,
Но развеселит в момент,
Вам знакомая немножко,
Наша вятская (гармошка)

В каждой строчке – по четыре,
Веселей не сыщешь в мире,
Ставьте ушки на макушки
Вот загадка про (частушки)

На плече висит ремень,
А под мышкой инструмент,
Деревенский наш артист,
Этот парень (гармонист)

Ведущий благодарит всех, кто принимал участие в конкурсе гармонистов и частушечников, награждает их сувенирами и призами.
(Текст на заключение блока).

Кто придумал на Руси
Хороводы эти?
Хоть полсвета обойди,
Нет красивей в свете!
Кто соткал такой узор? –
То душа народа,
Кто украсил полотно? –
Русская природа.
Это кружево моей
Солнечной России,
Песни дивные вплели
В нити золотые!

Ведущий и ансамбль «Завалинка» с песнями и частушками ведут всех гостей в зрительный зал на концерт-встречу.

II ОТДЕЛЕНИЕ

(Звучит мелодия песни «Завалинка». Выход ведущего).

ВЕДУЩИЙ:
Много ездил по белому свету,
Но сегодня скажу, не тая,
Нету края милее на свете,
Чем сторонка родная моя!
Все до боли так близко, знакомо,
Голос ветра, шептание ив,
Лес да поле, тропинка у дома,
Наших песен волшебный мотив!
Я горжусь земляками своими.
Что живут по соседству со мной,
Для людей, что делами красивы,
Пой, гармонь, заливайся, гармонь!

Тексты для объявления номеров.
Гармонист берет гармошку,
Тихо музыку ведет,
Потихоньку, понемножку,
Собирается народ.
Хоть мелодии не хитры,
А пленяют сразу всех,
Да и местному артисту
Позавидовать не грех!
Ничего ему не надо:
Ни хвалы и ни хулы,
Не нужны ему награды,
Он играет от души!

* * *
Чтобы радость не утихла,
Чтоб частушки смех дарили,
Приглашаем гармониста,
Мы об этом не забыли!

* * *
Наши песни солнышко ласкало,
И дождя волшебная рука
Строчки ниточкой связала,
По крупицам множила слова!
Пролетая мимо, быстрый ветер
У гармони разбудил лады,
Выткали узоры наших песен –
Светлые как небо родники!
Проплывает песня в хороводе,
Круг за кругом и за кругом круг,
Не случайно говорят в народе,
Как на Вятке весело поют!

* * *
Ты играй, играй, гармошка –
Золотые планочки!
Гармонист, бери скорее
Звонкую тальяночку!

* * *
Убедят сегодня в том,
Что жива у нас гармонь,
Не столичные артисты,
Из народа гармонисты,
Парни залихватские,
По прописке – вятские!

* * *
Заявляем вам, подружки,
Хоть в припевках вы ловки,
А ведь первые частушки,
Сочинили мужики!
Наш талант по праву ценят,
Убедитесь в том сейчас,
Мы споем на этой сцене
Ну ни чуть не хуже вас!

* * *
Ой, частушка, ой, частушка, – разговорчики!
Ой, гармошка, ой, гармошка, – переборчики!
Без гармошки наша Русь – 
Песнь без голоса!
Уводи скорее грусть
За три волока!
* * *
А песен у нас воз;
Про зиму да про мороз,
Про весну, да про лето,
Послушайте-ка вот эту!

* * *
Вечер бросит звезды из лукошка,
Из тесовых выйдет из ворот,
Заиграет весело гармошка,
Всех на встречу тотчас позовет!
И в краю, что Вяткой называет
Наш народ не год, а много лет,
Без гармошки песен не бывает,
Да и плясок без гармони нет!
0 любви страдает ночью лунной,
Вмиг охватит пляской огневой,
Принимайте звонкую певунью
Вятскую тальяночку, гармонь!
Ах, гармонь, гармонь, гармошка,
Развеселые басы,
 А частушки без гармошки
Быть не может на Руси!
Где, в каких местах родилась,
Из каких краев пришла,
Сочинилась ли, приснилась,
И какой тогда была…
Кто же первый в день иль в вечер
Спел ее под перестук,
На вечерке ли при встрече,
Средь друзей иль средь подруг!
И живет частушка-шутка,
Вызывает пляской в круг,
Вы послушайте минутку,
Как их вятские поют!
* * *
Выручал не раз он нас
Быстрый русский перепляс,
Говорят не зря в народе:
Перепляс и нынче в моде!
Потому он в этот час
Прозвучит сейчас для вас!

* * *
Мы вам пели как умели,
Как могли, плясали,
Попляшите гости сами, 
Если не устали!

Приглашение к обеду:
Хлебосольной Русь не зря зовется,
И известно это всем давно!
Песня полным голосом поется,
Так у нас всегда заведено.
Так еще от прадедов и дедов
Повелось до наших славных дней, 
Приглашаем к званному обеду
Самых близких, искренних друзей!
Будет дом чудесной полной чашей
Для любого, кто приедет к нам!
Наша чуткость и вниманье наше
Долгожданным, дорогим гостям!

----------

Костенко Окс (15.02.2018)

----------


## Мелодия

> Зимфирочка, не расстраивайся так - по закону даже при реорганизации предприятия никто вас уволить не может


По закону они меня не уволят, в этом я уверена. Я не уверена в том, что они дадут возможность мне творить дальше вместе с моими вокалистами. Дадут мне ставку администратора, например, по 8-му разряду, а я хормейстер (11 разряд). Мы только-только с моими учениками начали на два-три голоса петь. Я ж всего год с ними работаю.




> Руководитель хора отмахивается, и ни в какую не желает обзавестись спутником хора


А мы, наоборот, с удовольствием бы "завели" коллектив-спутник. В принципе, оно так и есть. Подростки вырастают и переходят в другой коллектив. Так же малыши, когда подрастут, будут посещать подростковый коллектив. Или я неправа?




> Полностью согласна, скорей всего у вас все так и останется, только будет один руководитель.


Говорят, будет совсем другой директор. Не наш и не их. Ольга, а Вы откуда? Кроме того, что из Тюменской области? Может мы где-то рядом?

----------


## orsia

> Говорят, будет совсем другой директор. Не наш и не их.


И это правильно!!!

----------


## Мелодия

Они б еще грамотного начальника поставили, цены б ему не было!!!

----------


## Arnav

информация для культработников Уральского региона и не только.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...10#post2580710

----------


## lesyanew

*Tasha1979*,
Наличие коллектива-спутника обязательно. У нас по требованиям, если нет спутника, то звания не дадут. Спутник младше по отношению к Народному коллективу, чтобы потом участники со временем могли перейти в Народный коллектив, а спутник пополнялся новыми участниками.

----------


## rj95iko64

Добрый день! 
Примете блудного сына? Я тут с годовым отчетом отмаялся, а затем сразу текучка навалилась, так что сюда почти и не заглядывал. А у вас тут сто-о-олько произошло за это время!
Тороплюсь, поэтому сразу к делу: я тут нашел у себя два документика - методичка по автономным учреждениям  и постановление о новой системе оплаты труда:
http://files.mail.ru/HZAP6Z   и  http://files.mail.ru/HNO2NU

Кому надо - смотрите!

----------


## rj95iko64

*Мелодия*,
 Зимфира, если у тебя есть коллектив, с которым ты работала ( в данном случае - хор), то он, наверное, при тебе и останется.
У нас вот в 2008 году тоже объединение двух организаций прошло - Культурно-досуговый комплекс объединили с киноконцертным залом. В итоге все коллективы и руководители остались, просто объединились руководство и бухгалтерия - и теперь у нас ажно 4 подразделения! 
Я хочу сказать, что, если руководство мыслящее, то оно будет заинтересовано в количестве коллективов - ведь это влияет на категорию учреждения и на группу по оплате работников...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*lesyanew*,
 Олеся, а документ о коллективе-спутнике у тебя, случаем, не завалялся?..
У нас тоже постоянно этот вопрос поднимается. 
Только, насколько я помню старые положения - там не обязательно было, чтоб народный коллектив пополнялся за счет коллектива-спутника. Этот самый спутник мог вообще находиться в другом населенном пункте - а народный коллектив должен был оказывать ему методическую и, так сказать, моральную помощь. Мог у этого спутника и руководитель быть совсем другой - не обязательно тот, кто народным коллективом руководит... 
Не знаю, может, мои сведения уже устарели, но положения о коллективе-спутнике я нигде найти не могу.

----------


## Мелодия

> если руководство мыслящее, то оно будет заинтересовано в количестве коллективов


Александр, не подумайте, что я пессмистка (хотя все может быть), недавно этот Центр сократил "полставочника" - руководителя татаро-башкирского коллектива, не смотря на то, что ансамбль существовал и работал!
И вот еще в чем загвоздка, будет ли руководитель заинтересован в специалисте, который представляет собой сильного конкурента близкому ему человеку (конкретно - дочери). У них есть два хормейстера (там семейная монополия). Разве им нужен третий???
У нас есть шанс продолжать работать в том же режиме, если поставят нового директора.

----------


## nastupnikova

> Да, правильно.Можно за интенсивность, а можно сделать просто надбавку-суммой указать оставшуюся сумму.Мы-автономное учреждение-но так делали и раньше.
> Какие у вас костюмы красивые.Или это ростовые куклы?Очень понравились.
> __________________


Спасибо за подсказку. Уже сочиняю доп соглашения к договорам. А на фото ростовые куклы, готовили новогодний утренник для предприятий города.

----------


## rj95iko64

*Мелодия*,
Конечно, вся ситуация будет сильно зависеть от позиции руководителя учреждения. Хотя, например, у нас много конкурирующих коллективов внутри учреждения - ничего, живут (правда, среди них нет детей директора!). 
Что касается "полставочника" - тут вопрос несколько другой... ведь с совместителя толком ничего не спросишь.  Может, поэтому от совместителей стараются избавиться.
Зимфира, а что, у вас всех троих и жанры полностью совпадают? Может, все-таки, можно найти свою ячейку?..

----------


## Arnav

> *Мелодия*,
>  Зимфира, а что, у вас всех троих и жанры полностью совпадают? Может, все-таки, можно найти свою ячейку?..


В этом пункте соглашусь с коллегой. В любом учреждении культуры существуют несколько танцевальных. несколько вокальных и т.д. коллективов. У каждого свой жанр или даже возрастная категория занимающихся. Глупо избавляться от них и оставить при этом один. даже если им руководит любимое чадо директора. Что же получается. что заведение укрупняли. чтобы там работал один коллектив? Здоровая творческая конкуренция стимулирует и коллективы, и руководителей действительно искать что-то свое и пытаться сосуществовать, а не воевать. Второе никогда к хорошему не приводит. В таких коллективах, где люди  большей частью заняты своими интригами, обычно творчеством уже и не пахнет. :frown:

----------


## Мелодия

Ох, Саша, я так долго искала именно таких детей, с которыми сейчас работаю. Так не хочется начинать что-то новое...

----------


## Мелодия

> У каждого свой жанр или даже возрастная категория занимающихся.


Возрастная категория одинакова, а жанр чуть-чуть отличается: там эстрадный джаз, а у меня эстрадный вокал, приближенный к академическому (я сама академистка и голоса ставлю именно по этим методикам).

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> В таких коллективах, где люди  большей частью заняты своими интригами, обычно творчеством уже и не пахнет


:biggrin: Это так обо мне на работе говорят, что мне все равно! А я просто занимаюсь своим любимым делом и мне нет дела до сплетен! (Пардон за тавтолгию)

----------


## rj95iko64

> Ох, Саша, я так долго искала именно таких детей, с которыми сейчас работаю. Так не хочется начинать что-то новое...


Так зачем что-то новое начинать? Я сейчас на вашем сайте побывал, песенки ваши послушал - у тебя вполне работоспособный коллектив, и девчушки прекрасные! Конечно, элемент "притирки" в новом учреждении будет иметь место - вот тут-то разножанровость и пригодится. А до этого вы что, не конкурировали? 
Мне кажется, что здоровая конкуренция просто необходима в творчестве - она побуждает искать все время что-то новое, необычное, а это, в свою очередь служит только на пользу коллективу...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Наличие коллектива-спутника обязательно. У нас по требованиям, если нет спутника, то звания не дадут. Спутник младше по отношению к Народному коллективу, чтобы потом участники со временем могли перейти в Народный коллектив, а спутник пополнялся новыми участниками.


 А мы о спутниках никогда и не слышали...А народные и образцовые коллективы есть.

----------


## rj95iko64

*Рамоновна*,
У нас тоже как обязательный элемент при получении звания "народный" коллектив-спутник не значится. Может, у нас просто забыли о них?:smile::smile:

----------


## Tasha1979

О наличии спутника народного коллектива должно быть прописано в областном Положении о присвоении/защите звания Народный. А вот что я нашла.

*Методические рекомендации
по организации работы органов местного самоуправления в решении вопросов создания условий для развития местного традиционного народного художественного творчества 
*
от  25 мая 2006 г. № 229
Обязательным условием, отличающим творческий коллектив, претендующий на присвоение звания, является наличие коллектива-спутника. Для взрослых коллективов – это детская группа,  в которой получают навыки творческого мастерства, для детских коллективов, это группа в которой проходят обучение вновь принятые участники. Цель коллектива-спутника заключается в обеспечении преемственности творческих традиций. Необходимость обусловлена тем, что коллективы художественной самодеятельности работают на добровольной основе и состоят из любителей,  которые в силу своей профессиональной или учебной деятельности могут выйти из состава участников. Для того, чтобы деятельность коллектива, носящего звание «народный» и являющегося ведущей творческой единицей муниципального образования  не прерывалась необходимы коллективы-спутники, обеспечивающие постоянный приток подготовленных в достаточной степени  участников.
Утверждено Министерством культуры.

----------


## rj95iko64

*Tasha1979*,
 Наташа, спасибо большое - это уже вносит какую-то определенность!

----------


## Мелодия

*rj95iko64*, спасибо за поддержку. Сейчас для нас, самое главное, немного подождать. А том видно будет, оставят или вынудят уйти. Как что-то станет известно, сразу же отпишусь на форуме.

----------


## rj95iko64

*Мелодия*,
Будем ждать

----------


## Светлана sun

да, жизнь на месте не стоит - проблемы не дают))) вот и у нас прибавилась одна незадачка - глава района взятку в 360 тыс. зелёненьких решил взять, а некоторое люди из прокуратуры - его самого на этом взяли.:redface: вот и сидим сейчас в неведении - как дальше работать, под чьи руководством творить, кто зарплату выдаст и выдаст ли, потому что все документы за его подписью проходят :Jopa:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Светлана sun*,
 Света, не отчаивайтесь. Разберутся с вашим главой. Свято место пусто не бывает.  Да и не думаю, чтобы вас из-за него оставили без зарплаты. Он же не из своего кармана ее платил.

----------


## Светлана sun

:biggrin: да уж точно не из своего! 
главное, чтоб изменений не было в культуре, я за стабильность двумя руками :Aga:

----------


## areshek

> Дорогие мои коллеги!
> Кто из вас работает по муниципальному заказу? Объясните в чем его суть? Нам никто ничего не рассказывает, не объясняет. Дали форму заполнить. А что почем и для чего - никто толком не знает. Спросила сегодня у главы - она ссылается на наш расчетный центр, типа они готовят какие-то документы. А мы вообще как бы ни при чем. Вот и хотелось для себя вначале прояснить, что это за зверь.


Уважаемые Алла и Александр, здравствуйте!  Меня зовут Елена. я художественный руководитель  муниципального автономного учрежедения Дворец культуры (поменяли форму собственности с декабря прошлого года). На данный момент у нас тоже стоит вопрос о муниципальном заказе. вы бы не могли выслать мне эту форму, что у вам дали заполнить? Спасибо.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*areshek*,
 Вот такое муниципальное задание ( это образец) составило для нас наше родное управление культуры. Своего - я еще не видела. Надеюсь вручат 28 января на совещании. муниципальное задание СДК Манычского с.п..doc

----------


## orsia

ой, а у нас опять полный бред... Активно готовим День Победы и открытие сезона.. Масленицей и отчетным концертом (который на 7 февраля перенесли) практически не занимаемся... И директор опять.. В общем, в ноябре организовали "дежурства" - типа нефиг штаны просто так просиживать, работаем дома, где есть интернет, при необходимости в любое время суток прибегая на работу. Устраивало всех.. После НГ дежурства отменили, а с сегодняшнего дня опять ввели тетрадку прихода-ухода (эт ты пришел, поставил время прихода, расписался, а вахтер своей подписью подтвердил. Ушел - тоже самое...(((. Смысл - если половина народа у нас работает еще и в фирме директора и это бесполезно - приходят и уходят когда хотят. Плюс 2 новых приказа: 1. Распитие спиртных напитков на территории административного здания и городского парка - запрещено. Пойманый - уволен. 2. Курение на территории административного здания и городского парка - запрещено. Пойманый  - лишен премии... Вотъ так... А куда нам, для которых утро без кофе и сигареты на работе не начинается??? А еще 4-го числа у нас учения по противопожарной безопасности будут, всем корочки выдадут, надо фото 3*4 принести...
А еще со мной зам. директора не разговаривает, за то, что с меня отчетный концерт сняли и отдали той девочке, которая масленицу готовит... В общем, видете ли я отлыниваю от работы....

----------


## Tasha1979

А я думала это только у нас дурдом... 
29 января торжественное районное мероприятие, посвящённое закрытию года Молодёжи и открытию года Учителя. А 20 февраля защита звания "Народный", причём в виде театрализованного концерта посвящённого 65-летию Победы, в эти 1,5 часа надо связать 11 народных коллективов нашего района. И все эти два мероприятия готовти один человек - наш Худрук. А я, как зав. методотдела, пишу годовой отчёт за РДК и свожу воедино все приложения и 7НК, а их 27 . Через неделю сдавать. Вот теперь начались обиды, что я не помогаю делать мероприятия...
Плохой я методист.:frown::frown:

----------


## rj95iko64

Девочки, крепитесь! - дурдома везде хватает... У нас вчера директор из отдела культуры пришла чуть ли не со слезами: заставили муниципальное задание все по новой форме переписывать, причем форму в администрации города сочинили такую, что половина наших показателей туда просто не лезет... Ну, что - зубами скрипит, а делает - куда деваться... 
Видите ли, "дурдом" - это самая кипучая, могучая и самая живучая часть деятельности всего чиновничьего мира нашей необъятной страны... Приходится мириться...:smile: :Tu: :wink:

----------


## Arnav

Да уж....Вот и я в прошлом году покинул уодно уреждение и устроился в другое. в надежде. что там будет дурдома поменьше. Конечно же. на прежнем месте возникла конфликтная ситуация, но поменяв место работы. просто сменил шило на мыло. Хотелось начать все по новому и я рьяно взялся за работу. Вот только в последнее время культработников превратили в каких то писарей , а сами учреждения культуры в филиалы статистических управлений. На каждое мероприятие - куча бумажек, отчетов. планов и т.д. Причем иногда пишем одно и то же по нескольку раз в различные инстанции - то бишь в районный отдел культуры. в городское Управление. в Министерство и т.д.  Да еще и куча проверяющих . курирующих организация - типа. пожарных, КРУ и прочих. а. вроде бы как то иногда хочется и творчеством позаниматься.))). Не успел опомниться от годового отчета. как уже нужно кучу планов написать на текущий год. По борьбе с ассоциальными явлениями. к 65-летию Победы...список будет думаю еще продолжаться.
Потому то и работаю много "на стороне". восполняя ущербность зарплаты и на время отключаясь от "дурдома"

----------


## гунька

> "дурдом" - это самая кипучая, могучая и самая живучая часть деятельности всего чиновничьего мира нашей необъятной страны...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## rj95iko64

*гунька*,
 Будет и на нашей улице праздник! Обязательно будет

 :Ok: Лена, я тоже верю в это!
Прочитаешь твою подпись - и прям, жить хочется! :Aga:  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Victorya

Колеги, почитала последние посты - у всех практически одно и тоже!!! Чиновники лютуют, а с нас три шкуры дерут!
На этой неделе в понедельник сдала в областном Комитете статотчет по форме 7-НК (у меня 33 сельских СДК плюс два городских учреждения), сдача отчета практически подошла к концу, когда из какого-то очередного отдела позвонидли и сказали, что из графы Персонал необходимо убрать всех библиотекарей, как следствие образование и стаж работы тоже пересчитать без них; из библиотечной деятельности тоже все убрать, в материально-технической базе тоже выбросить помещения под библиотеки и их площадь - ВОТ ГДЕ ДУРДОМ!!! А когда в прошлом году они все это нам совали, мы сразу говорили, что клубам это не надо!!! Так нет же устроили полную  :Jopa:  - половина библиотек при клубах были отдельными юридическими лицами и самостоятельно сдавали отчет по форме 6_нк, а другая половина была отделами при клубах, и автоматически "сдавалась" в наших отчетах, путая нам все цифры... В общем они у себя наверху (в Комитете) ладу дать не могут, а нас пытаются дураками выставить... В общем пока сдали 7-НК, по килограмму живого веса потеряли!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Tasha1979

Нам так в прошлом году настроение подпортили, библиотекарей вычёркивали и пересчитывали. А ещё у нас в районе, тапа для профилактики наркомании и т.п., ввели в пяти СДК ставки методистов по спорту, они ведут тенис, бильярд и т.д. Вот когда мы отчёт привезли нам и их сказали вычеркнуть. Но они же ведут кружки и являются специалистами СДК. Вот пишу отчёты и вычёркиваю библиотекарей и методистов по спорту. А если сравнить теперь отчёт 7НК со штатным расписанием то будет разница в кол-ве штатных единиц.... Намудрили они со своим 131 законом..

----------


## Светлана sun

*orsia*,
ох уж эти волшебные тетрадочки! я думала что они только нас допекают, оказывается и вас тоже:biggrin: за нами полгода уже следят как за особо опасными преступниками - вахтёры пишут во сколько пришла, ушла, куда опошла с рабочего места, сколько времени отсутствовала!:eek: вобщем - колония строгово режима отдыхает :Aga:

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Прежде чем стать директором ДК, я прошла наверное все ступени(хореограф,режиссер,зам директора по худ.творчеству).И когда заступила на эту должность, сразу отменила записи в тетрадках.Считаю что человек-искусства не может  творить  только на работе и поэтому мне важен сам результат. Не подумайте что у меня полный бардак,я всегда в курсе кто где находится в кабинете или в библиотеке или просто в "творческом поиске" (это условие для всех).И еще одно условие ,сотрудники должны быть взаимозаменяемые.Если готовим мероприятие,делаем все и не придерживаемся должностных  инструкций.
Единственная проблема из-за маленьких окладов нет возможности привлечение молодых специалистов(например звукооператора) .

----------


## гунька

У вас записи в тетрадках, а у нас поставили камеры видеонаблюдения!!! :Vah: Как вам такое нововведение?За нами следить? За террористами?(это нам так объяснили).Два млн.рубликов на это потратили.Вот где дурдом!
Но я думаю, что мы, работники культуры, такой народ, что все равно прорвемся, как бы нас не гнобили! Зато все наши чиновники старые и дряхлые, хоть и возрастом молоды, а мы с вами всегда душой молодые! Согласны? Обязательно будет и на нашей улице праздник! :br:  :Ok:  :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Tasha1979

А мы отправили своего методиста учиться на звукооператора, благо в Муз.училище открылось отделение, вот он сейчас на сессии, зочно учится.

----------


## Светлана sun

> У вас записи в тетрадках, а у нас поставили камеры видеонаблюдения!!!Как вам такое нововведение?За нами следить? За террористами?(это нам так объяснили).Два млн.рубликов на это потратили.Вот где дурдом!


у нас давно камеры, мы их игнорируем, это просто мера предосторожности, каждый месяц кассета стирается и даже не просматривается, только в случае ЧП - тьфу, тьфу, тьфу - но такого ещё не было! :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

Сегодня сдала 7-НК. Слава богу, без проблем. Но в каждом кабинете, после сдачи бумаг: "А поговорить?..." В результате- три часа времени ушло. Но зато- ничего не довозить, ничего не править. Нас все пугали новым отчетом, но сдавали все в старой форме. Говорят, новый отчет /вместо 7-НК/ будет на 20 с лишним страниц!

Сегодня в области получила сборник сценариев к Дню Победы, со своим сценарием "Гастроли длиной в войну". Сценарии выложить не получится, но идеи некоторых попробую в теме описать. Ведь главное- идея, а уж "мясо" на нее нарастить каждый  сможет.

ВСЕМ,ВСЕМ,ВСЕМ!!! в №11 журнала "Справочник руководителя. Учреждения культуры" за 2009 год описывается с привидением примеров МУНИЦИПАЛЬНЫЙ ЗАКАЗ.И прочие прибамбасы к нему.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,

Ой, Лен, 14 тыс. у директора - это тоже замечательно))) Мой оклад 7200. :smile:

Дорогие коллеги!
Жанр агидбригады еще жив у вас? Если да - у кого-нибудь случайно нет сценария к выборам районного собрания депутатов и главы района? Или вообще - предвыборного агитбригадного представления.

----------


## гунька

> Ой, Лен, 14 тыс. у директора - это тоже замечательно))) Мой оклад 7200.


Офигеть! А как жить?

Девочки, а я хочу радостью поделиться! У нас в Московской области вышла книга в 800 страниц про наш поселок.И там в главе "Таланты фряновского края" целая страничка про меня и мое стихотворение. Так приятно! Вы не подумайте, что я хвастаюсь, просто очень захотелось поделиться!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/140800m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/134656m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот мои странички.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Ой, Леночка!!! молодец, что поделилась! Теперь и мы будем радоваться за тебя и гордиться тобой!! От всей души поздравляю. Так держать!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Зарница

Всем привет! Прочитала наконец-то все посты. Простите что молчала - попала в больницу: 4 дня реанимации, потом хирургия а на выходные вот слезно выпросилась домой. Кровотечение желудка - все от нервотрепки!!!! 
По словам коллег - дурдом у нас так и продолжается. "Изыскать средства и открыть клубы!" Все легло на плечи председателя культуры - жалко ее. Я пока от работы отошла совсем, ничего не могу  делать, а начало года: и отчеты, и штатное, и ... Душа болит. Но самая страшная думка : "выйду на работу и  что делать с клубами? как их открывать? - это же уголовное дело?".
Простите, но выходить часто на форум не могу: окрепну и я ваша. Очень по вам скучаю.

----------


## Натник

*Зарница*,Лена, держись, и самое главное поправляйся!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
 Лена, не думай сейчас о работе - здоровье важнее. Поправляйся быстрее. Мы тебя ждем, скучаем. Солнышко, все решится, вот увидишь, пройдет этот тарарам и все забудут о пожарке в твоих клубах, все спустят на тормозах. Обидно только, что за все это безобразие расплачиваются ни в чем неповинные люди. Держись, родная. Мы с тобой мысленно.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Муж прочел твое сообщение и сказал ( его слова) :"Лена, ты дура, такая же как мы все"

----------


## Arnav

> открыла свое ИП и вместе с мужем проводим свадьбы и т.д.


Поступил точно также. Просить милостыню - гордость не позволит, а вот зарабатывать на стороне - считаю для культработника не то чтобы обязательным, но необходимым. Если уж мы должны людям дарить радость, то и самих в жизни что то должно радовать. кроме аплодисментов и бесконечных планов-отчетов. И к великому сожалению, то что радует - иногда нужно покупать. Иногда я даже просто забываю какая у меня заработная плата. настолько она незначительна и по большому счету, большой роли не играющая. Но как и все ненормальные люди , я продолжаю ходить на работу, а на жизнь зарабатывать в свободное от нее время.)))



> мы ж вообще самыми счастливыми людьми будем, а кто ж этого допустит?!


Улыбнуло...))

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Это еще что, мы с мужем еще сами готовим видео рекламу на телевидение. Он монтирует, я озвучиваю. Если сказать честно, у нас дома больше аппаратуры,костюмов  чем в ДК. Так что доходит до смешного,если на работе проходит мероприятие мы грузим свою аппаратуру и т.д. и везем ее туда.
 И еще хочу сказать как нам в прошлом году покупали аппаратуру,муниципалитет дал нам 600 тысяч,но тут в силу вступил 94 (закон)по которому выигрывает та компания которая заплатит меньше. Вот итог ,заплатили деньги 460(тысяч)прислали технику. Пока ждали специалиста(из этой компании,это было прописано в договоре)прошло пол года. Потом решили сами проверить ,а она не рабочая(горела прям на мероприятиях),а кампания исчезла.И теперь ни аппаратуры ни денег у нас нет.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*ivanYr*,
 Что вы хотите, чтобы вам выслали и кто именно?

----------


## nastupnikova

Прежде чем стать директором ДК, я прошла наверное все ступени(хореограф,режиссер,зам директора по худ.творчеству).И когда заступила на эту должность, сразу отменила записи в тетрадках.Считаю что человек-искусства не может творить только на работе и поэтому мне важен сам результат. Не подумайте что у меня полный бардак,я всегда в курсе кто где находится в кабинете или в библиотеке или просто в "творческом поиске" (это условие для всех).И еще одно условие ,сотрудники должны быть взаимозаменяемые.Если готовим мероприятие,делаем все и не придерживаемся должностных инструкций.
Единственная проблема из-за маленьких окладов нет возможности привлечение молодых специалистов(например звукооператора) .
__________________

*БУЛАНОВА*,
 Полностью с вами согласна  :Ok:

----------


## orsia

Млин, сообщение 2 раза отправилось... СОррри...

----------


## Kodochigova_Tana

Спасибо, вам!

----------


## Мелодия

Если я не ошибаюсь, то мастер-класс это работа с учениками другого вокалиста. Нужно взять какую-нибудь тему, побеседовать с другими руководителями. Рассказать о методике, по которой Вы сами работаете. Три часа будете тяжело работать Вам одной, но не сельским педагогам-вокалистам. Они будут счастливы.

----------


## Натали_я

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Какое чудо,  :Aga:  что я (совершенно случайно) нашла Ваш форум! :biggrin: Могу я присоединиться к Вашей душевной компании?
Меня зовут Наталья, я в культуре 10 лет, (тоже  попрыгала, как nastupnikova,  по ступеням - эстрадное пение, театральный кружок, звукооператор), а с недавнего времени  работаю директором СДК. Ох, и досталось же мне!  :Aga:  От предыдущего директора не осталось ни одной «бумажки», начинала, как говорится, «с нуля», а Вы мне в этом очень помогли. Спасибо!!!  :flower:

----------


## Светлана sun

Спасибо за понимание - я даже подумать не могла, что проблема со звукочами столь актуальна!!! :Fz: 



> ,
> Расставайтесь с таким горе-работником. Тем более, если пьет и наплевательски относится к своим обязанностям.


расстаться и остаться вообще без ничего!? это не возможно! человек понимает это и пользуется своим положением! при первой возможности с удовольствием уволим, вот только замена бы нашла побыстрее... надоело терпеть :Tu:

----------


## rj95iko64

> расстаться и остаться вообще без ничего!? это не возможно! человек понимает это и пользуется своим положением! при первой возможности с удовольствием уволим, вот только замена бы нашла побыстрее... надоело терпеть


Света, так, может, легче и проще обучить нового, но надежного человека, чем терпеть выходки зарвавшегося работника? Если у вас сложная аппаратура - можно послать его в какой-нибудь соседний ДК, чтобы он там (где-то за неделю) обучился основам, а дальше - вы бы ему в творческих вопросах помогли!.. 
(К тому же, начав обучать кого-то - вы и старого мобилизуете - он увидит, что замену ему готовят...)

----------


## гунька

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Какое чудо,  что я (совершенно случайно) нашла Ваш форум!  Могу я присоединиться к Вашей душевной компании?
> Меня зовут Наталья, я в культуре 10 лет, (тоже  попрыгала, как nastupnikova,  по ступеням - эстрадное пение, театральный кружок, звукооператор), а с недавнего времени  работаю директором СДК. Ох, и досталось же мне!  От предыдущего 
> директора не осталось ни одной «бумажки», начинала, как говорится, «с нуля», а Вы мне в этом очень помогли. Спасибо!!!


Добро пожаловать, землячка! В каком районе трудишься? Напиши, пожалуйста, побольше о себе!

----------


## rj95iko64

*ivanYr*,
Иван Аркадьевич, вы, когда диалог с кем-то ведете, пожалуйста, нажимайте хотя бы в левом окошечке с аватаром имя того, к кому обращаетесь (выделено синим цветом и крупным текстом), или вставляйте в свой ответ цитату из сообщения, на которое отвечаете, нажав на кнопку "цитата" в нижнем правом углу сообщения - а то очень трудно понять, о чем вы говорите и на что отвечаете...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натали_я*,
 Добро пожаловать к нам, Наташа! Всегда рады новым культработникам!!! :flower: 

*rj95iko64*,

Вот я о том же хотела сказать . Ну совершенно иногда не понятно о чем речь идет.

----------


## orsia

*Натали_я*, добро пожаловать! Еще одна Наташа в нашей компании:)))

----------


## Naira

И меня обратно примите,пожалуйста,я все больше читаю форум,чем пишу:smile:

----------


## rj95iko64

*Naira*,
Конечно, Наира, заходи, не бойся, здесь люди собрались добрые и гостеприимные!

----------


## rj95iko64

*Натали_я*,
Вот, правильно!  :Ok: 
(Недаром же говорят: "Даже если вас проглотили - у вас все же есть два выхода...)

А что, в Каширском - одни несчастные живут?:smile:

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Я наконец-то заинтересовала нашего диджея, он обожает РЕП.предложила ему заняться сбором реп-групп и организовать тусовку  .(оплату гарантировала, со средств платных услуг). Человека подменили,бегает суетится, приятно смотреть когда у человека "ГЛАЗА ГОРЯТ".

----------


## Arnav

*Светлана sun*,
Проблема со звукачами действительно актуальна. Вот также как и коллеги, которые описали свой опыт работы мне приходилось брать что называется человека с улицы и учить. Терпеть человека, который будет нагло пользоваться своей незаменимостью, себе же дороже потом встанет. Он может сорвать мероприятие. напиться. и при этом вообще не испытывать никаких угрызений совести. Ему что называется все по...полам.. И такие типы за время моей работы встречались, и даже не один.. Расставался жестко и бесповоротно. когда понимал. что человек не меняется и менять что либо в своем отношении к рботе явно не желает. А вот если уж вижу, что человек старается и за дело у него душа болит, то честное слово. сделаю все. чтобы он жил не на одну зарплату.

----------


## гунька

> А вот если уж вижу, что человек старается и за дело у него душа болит, то честное слово. сделаю все. чтобы он жил не на одну зарплату.





> А вот если уж вижу, что человек старается и за дело у него душа болит, то честное слово. сделаю все. чтобы он жил не на одну зарплату.


*Arnav*,
Эх, твои бы слова да начальству в уши....

----------


## Arnav

> Эх, твои бы слова да начальству в уши....


Так я для них сам начальник. :biggrin:

----------


## Морозко78

[I][I][U]Рада всех поприветствовать...Буду очень рада, если примите меня в свое общество...Недавно устроилась худ.руком в всероссийское общество глухих...Не и мею совершенно никакого опыта работыф с такими людьми...Первое мероприятие поставленное с моими подопечными Новый год...вроде все мпонравилось, сразу предложили устроиться на постоянную работу, предложили хорошие условия....Вообще я по профессии актриса и режиссер...и все связанное с постановкой мероприятий, для меня в новинку...а тем более работа с такой категорией людей...буду рада поучиться у Вас..буду признательна любым советам, сценариям , наработкам...А может здесь найдутся и откликнуться специалисты  в сфере работы со слабослышащими людьми...Буду очень рада любой помощи!!!:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Морозко78*,
 Я была на практике у глухонемых. Они прекрасно занимаются пантомимой. То есть, можно организовать студию пластики, театр пантомимы. У них очень выразительная мимика!

----------


## Морозко78

*Alenajazz*,
Спасибо...это замечательная идея...у них и правда очень выразимтельная мимика...А НА СЕГОДНЯ ИЩУ ДЛЯ НИХ СЦЕНАРИЙ НА 8 МАРТА...ДАЖЕ БЛИЗКО НИЧЕГО НЕ ПОПАДАЕТСЯ....:frown:

----------


## гунька

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 					Сообщение от гунька
> 
> 
> 				Эх, твои бы слова да начальству в уши....
> 
> ...


*Arnav*,Так я ж про всех нас, остальных,которые не начальники...

----------


## nastupnikova

> Сообщение от гунька 
> Эх, твои бы слова да начальству в уши....
> 
> Так я для них сам начальник.


Поделитесь опытом......

----------


## rj95iko64

[QUOTE=ivanYr;2587897]Поделитесь, пожалуйста, своим муниципальным заданием. Заранее благодарю, методист по связям с общественностью Иван Аркадьевич Иванов. Можете выслать на ivanYr@yandex.ru

Выложил наше прошлогоднее муниципальное задание:
http://files.mail.ru/XJR74D

Задание на 2010 год выложить не могу - проблему я уже описывал: ПЕРЕДЕЛЫВАЕМ!:mad::frown:kuku

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*Морозко78*,
У них же, вроде, переводчики есть - наверняка тебя один-на-один с ними не оставят, да еще и советов всяких тебе могут надавать...
И потом, они же не все абсолютно ничего не слышат, там наверняка есть и люди более или менее слышашие.
Я как-то слышал и о театре мимики и жеста и даже об ансамбле танца, где танцоры, не слыша музыки, ориентируются по жестам переводчика и по каким-то звуковым волнам, передающимся через пол...
Во всяком случае, тебе с ними самими надо советоваться - они тебе больше возможностей откроют, чем мы, которые не в теме...

----------


## Arnav

> Поделитесь опытом......


Не помню точно. но кажется где то выше писал, что стараюсь находить какие-либо подработки для своих сотрудников. При приеме на работу. конечно же. озвучиваю оклад. который . конечно же, любого нормального человека вводит в шок. Проходит немного времени. в течении которого присматриваюсь к человеку. его отношению к работе, где то стараюсь направить, подучить, так чтобы он понимал меня с поворота головы. Затем начинаю потихонечку выводить в свет - а именно частные заказы, корпоративы, семейные торжества и т.д. За все это приплачиваю ему отдельно. Вкупе с зарплатой, а иногда и без нее, получается довольно приличная сумма. Потому люди и держатся за работу. Чаще всего работаем вместе в течении продолжительного времени. А вот лентяи и алкаши при мне надолго не задерживались. Выгонял после первого же инцидента.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Так я для них сам начальник.


Супер - начальник!!!  :Ok: У нас такой-же :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

> [i][i][u]Рада всех поприветствовать...Буду очень рада, если примите меня в свое общество...Недавно устроилась худ.руком в всероссийское общество глухих...Не и мею совершенно никакого опыта работыф с такими людьми...Первое мероприятие поставленное с моими подопечными Новый год...вроде все мпонравилось, сразу предложили устроиться на постоянную работу, предложили хорошие условия....Вообще я по профессии актриса и режиссер...и все связанное с постановкой мероприятий, для меня в новинку...а тем более работа с такой категорией людей...буду рада поучиться у Вас..буду признательна любым советам, сценариям , наработкам...А может здесь найдутся и откликнуться специалисты  в сфере работы со слабослышащими людьми...Буду очень рада любой помощи!!!


Советую посмотреть: http://www.vog.su/ раздел "Культура"

http://www.deafworld.ru/forum/index.php?act=idx  ФОРУМ глухих. Там можно узнать об их интересах, потребностях,.....

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Сегодня была 1-й день на курсах по пожарной безопасности. Ес-сно, платных. Два дня лекций, третий день- экзамены. Узнала много интересного. А главное- это то, что *многое* пожарные требуют от нас, расчитывая на нашу неосведомленность. 
Теперь я знаю точно, что проводить обработку огнезащитным составом можем сами, не будем подавать декларацию о ПБ, не будем отдирать панели в кабинетах. ЗНАНИЕ - СИЛА!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ира, а поподробнее можешь рассказать обо все, что узнала? Очень даже интересно. И если есть документы, на которые можно ссылаться, то тоже расскажи пожалуйста.

----------


## orsia

*Морозко78*, я немного сталкивалась... Во-первых, это прежде всего жестовая песня. Т.Е. для народа звучит оригинал (плюс) песни, а глухонемые поют жестами.. Главное - их плавность... Разучивать с ними, конечно, сложно - но возможно. Я делала песню "Маленькая страна" - супер. В исполнении наших деток из интерната видела песню "Если можешь помочь - помоги" тоже на слезы толкает. При общении с ними важно четко проговаривать слова губами, тогда они тебя точно поймут... А еще плюсом танцы... Они здорово чувствуют ритм!!!

----------


## Цинториончик

Всем привет!!! меня зовут Надежда я на форуме ещё новичок пытаюсь разобраться, но получается тяжело. Примите к себе? У меня есть первая просьба ко всем скоро у нас День животновода, может кто-то работает с такими мероприятиями. Напишите идейку, но без большой театрализации на развлекательную, да в общем и торжественную часть. Если у когото есть готовые сценарии буду чертовски благодарна. Можно скинуть в личку nadinka-8@mail.ru можно на форум. Заранее всем огромное спасибо!!!:smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Цинториончик*,
 Добрый день, Надежда!
Добро пожаловать к нам.
Сценария на день животновода у меня нет, но мы проводили несколько раз. Что-то типа Огоньков. На большое количество людей. Это была развлекательная программа. В основном - танцевальная. В начале - руководители хозяйства поздравили животноводов, подвели итоги годовые, вручили премии, а потом народ хорошенько выпив и закусив, пустился в пляс. Игр мы не проводили. Несколько танцевальных конкурсов - и все. Да и не нужны были там игры. Потому как собрались работяги с 3 ферм - доярки, скотники, механизаторы, зоотехники. Им хотелось просто от души повеселиться. Но это у нас.

----------


## Цинториончик

Сценария на день животновода у меня нет, но мы проводили несколько раз. Что-то типа Огоньков. На большое количество людей. Это была развлекательная программа. В основном - танцевальная. В начале - руководители хозяйства поздравили животноводов, подвели итоги годовые, вручили премии, а потом народ хорошенько выпив и закусив, пустился в пляс.

Если у вас что-то осталось из тех разработок, буду очень благодарна если скинете в личку или на форум. Просто проводила уже 6 лет подряд, а в этом году моя фантазия сопротивляется!!!                      

К стати не как не могу освоить цитирование, простите!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> К стати не как не могу освоить цитирование, простите!!!


Нужно просто нажать на кнопку Цитата, выделив текст.

К сожалению, ничего не осталось. Но я посмотрю у себя в архивах сценариев, найденных в инете. Что-то мне попадалось

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Цинториончик*,
 А что у вас планируется? Какая форма мероприятия?

----------


## Arnav

> К стати не как не могу освоить цитирование, простите!!!


Вот с этим помочь могу. Просто выделяете текст, который хотите процитировать и нажимаете на строчку "Цитата выделенного". Она располагается под вашим ником и выделена синим цветом.
День животновода проводить как то не довелось. В принципе, думаю он мало чем отличается от любого другого профессионального праздника, который чаще всего строится по принципу - поздравление руководства, награждение лучших по профессии и непосредственно, развлекательная часть.

----------


## rj95iko64

*Цинториончик*,
Привет, Надежда! 
Довольно оригинально - живем в одном городе, работаем в параллельных сферах, а знакомимся поближе - на форуме!
Форум как-то сближает, не находишь?:smile:

Ты же просматривала тему: День сельского хозяйства и перерабатывающей промышленности? - там есть сценарии, которые и животноводство затрагивают. Можно из них какую-то выборку сделать...

----------


## Цинториончик

> А что у вас планируется? Какая форма мероприятия?


У нас и награждение и развлекательная часть проходят в банкетном зале за столиками. то есть в начале торжественое начало, награждение лучших, а потом развлекательная программа иногда акцентируем на сельском хозяйстве, иногда совершенно не затрагиваем!!!

И огромное спасибочки всем, с цетированием я справилась!!!

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*



> Привет, Надежда! 
> Довольно оригинально - живем в одном городе, работаем в параллельных сферах, а знакомимся поближе - на форуме!
> Форум как-то сближает, не находишь?


Да уж, как бы небыло удивительно, но это так!!!

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*



> Ты же просматривала тему: День сельского хозяйства и перерабатывающей промышленности? - там есть сценарии, которые и животноводство затрагивают. Можно из них какую-то выборку сделать...


Я её просматривала ещё к Дню работников сельского хозяйства и всё что можно было позаимствовала, а новенького ничего не появилось!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Цинториончик*,
 Надя, к сожалению сценария не нашла. Эта папка была у меня на рабочем компе. А там недавно меняли систему и пришлось убить не только диск С, но и D, где как раз и был весь материал. :mad:

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*
А вообще - всем доброе утро!!! Хорошего вам дня! Отличного настроения и поменьше проблем!!!

----------


## rj95iko64

*Цинториончик*,
Надя, прошарил пол-Интернета, нашел только вот что:

«Чем больше знаю я людей, 
Тем больше я люблю животных» 
Сказал философ беззаботный.
Хороший тезис в юбилей,
Тем более животновода!
Найдет он долю правды здесь. 
Но средь двуногого народа
Часть особей достойных есть.
Взять нас хотя бы, тех, кто ныне 
Пришел к нему на торжество 
По той единственной причине, 
Что уважаем мы его.
Мы не рогаты, как нам жены,
Глаза не пряча, говорят. 
Питаться травкою зеленой 
Из нас едва ли кто-то будет рад.
Зато дар речи мы имеем, 
Чтоб звук осмысленный издать —
Животновода с юбилеем
Поздравив, честь ему воздать.
И пожелать ему того, 
Чего он сам захочет!
Среди людей есть, между прочим, 
Ребята тоже ничего...


:frown:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Александр, или просто Саша


Спасибочки за отзывчивость!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Надя, к сожалению сценария не нашла. Эта папка была у меня на рабочем компе. А там недавно меняли систему и пришлось убить не только диск С, но и D, где как раз и был весь материал.


Ни чего, всё равно благодарю!!! Ну может быть просто не по тематике подскажите идею развлекательной программы? В прошлом году мы делали в народном стиле по типу в некотором уезде собрался народ честной да на праздник званный .............и выбирали по ходу конкурсов лучшего молодца да красну девицу. может есть какие то такие наработки?

----------


## rj95iko64

*Цинториончик*,
Чем мог...

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Цинториончик*,
Надежда, где адрес? Кое-чтонашла у себя по животноводам, куда отправить?:smile:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Надежда, где адрес? Кое-чтонашла у себя по животноводам, куда отправить?


моя личка nadinka-8@mail.ru

----------


## Светлана sun

всем приветик, и огромная благодарность за поддержку! этому засранцу непременно найдём замену (я про звукооператора) :Aga: 

дорогие коллеги, не представляете, какая ерундистика бродит по интернету! в один прекрасный день я решила посидеть на сайте. включила комп, а у меня на весь экран надпись, типа уведомление об оплате, что я должна послать смс на какой-то номер - и это окно не закрывается и не сворачивается! мучилась очень долго - в итоге пришлось сносить виндоус и заново всё устанавливать! так что будьте аккуратны при скачивании каких-либо файлов - этот вирус уже забрался в миллионы компьютеров:eek:

----------


## rj95iko64

*Светлана sun*,
 Добрый день, Света!
Я встречался с таким вирусом, причем на экран он выкладывал совершенно *****графическую картинку. Но сносить систему я не стал - нашел в Интернете способ удалить этот вирус. Сейчас искал у себя в файлах эту инструкцию, но не нашел... Суть там вот в чем - нужно, (насколько я помню) зайти в реестр и удалить все файлы с расширением "dll", а затем перезагрузить компьютер. Точнее инструкцию можно найти, задав запрос с именем этого вируса. Другими путями и способами удалить его не получалось...
Тебе, конечно, уже все равно не помочь этим советом, но, может, кто еще наткнется на этот вирус...
(Да, еще - искал я с другого компьютера, так как этот вирус со своей картинкой работать совершенно не позволял...)

----------


## Tasha1979

*Светлана sun,*
Я уже пару раз избавлялась от такого вируса. Надо зайти в раздел восстановление системы и восстановить состояние за день до появления вируса.

----------


## Naira

> дорогие коллеги, не представляете, какая ерундистика бродит по интернету! в один прекрасный день я решила посидеть на сайте. включила комп, а у меня на весь экран надпись, типа уведомление об оплате, что я должна послать смс на какой-то номер - и это окно не закрывается и не сворачивается! мучилась очень долго - в итоге пришлось сносить виндоус и заново всё устанавливать! так что будьте аккуратны при скачивании каких-либо файлов - этот вирус уже забрался в миллионы компьютеров:eek:


И со мной такое случалось, и не раз.Я делаю так:нажимаю ctrl+alt+del одновременно,на экране появляется панель задач,нажимаю "перезагрузка",затем с помощью программы Сcleaner очищаю комп и только после этого подключаюсь к интернету.А уж потом в браузере очищаю кэш

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Уважаемые коллеги,поделитесь,пожалуста,должностными инструкциями на всех работников,хочу сверить со своими,может чего упустила

----------


## Светлана sun

> Я встречался с таким вирусом, причем на экран он выкладывал совершенно *****графическую картинку. Но сносить систему я не стал - нашел в Интернете способ удалить этот вирус. Сейчас искал у себя в файлах эту инструкцию, но не нашел... Суть там вот в чем - нужно, (насколько я помню) зайти в реестр и удалить все файлы с расширением "dll", а затем перезагрузить компьютер.


такой совет тоже получала, но удалить не удалось!:eek:

*Добавлено через 50 секунд*



> *Светлана sun,*
> Я уже пару раз избавлялась от такого вируса. Надо зайти в раздел восстановление системы и восстановить состояние за день до появления вируса.


итак тоже пробовала :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> И со мной такое случалось, и не раз.Я делаю так:нажимаю ctrl+alt+del одновременно,на экране появляется панель задач,нажимаю "перезагрузка",затем с помощью программы Сcleaner очищаю комп и только после этого подключаюсь к интернету.А уж потом в браузере очищаю кэш


при нажатии ctrl+alt+del окно выплывает, но оно находиться за окном вируса, так что туда нельзя добраться :Jopa: 
возможности выйти в интернет с другого компьютера не было, так что пришлось всё сносить! хорошо, что под рукой были чистые диски и большую часть информации с компа удалось сохранить, иначе я бы осталась и без сценариев накопленных годами и без музыкального оформления :Aga:

----------


## rj95iko64

Это хорошо, что диски под рукой оказались. Но, вообще-то, чтобы вместе с системой не удалялись все нужные файлы - нужно жесткий диск разбить хотя бы на две части - и на диск "C" стараться ничего, кроме операционки и рабочих программ не складывать. Разбить диск можно, к примеру, программой Partishion Magic, или подобными ей.

----------


## Светлана sun

> нужно жесткий диск разбить хотя бы на две части - и на диск "C" стараться ничего, кроме операционки и рабочих программ не складывать. Разбить диск можно, к примеру, программой Partishion Magic, или подобными ей.


:eek: ой-ё-ёй! "ну это я ещё и не умею", но обязательно попрошу кого-нибудь помочь разобраться  :Aga: Спасибо :flower:

----------


## rj95iko64

> ой-ё-ёй! "ну это я ещё и не умею", но обязательно попрошу кого-нибудь помочь разобраться


Света, это не так уж и трудно: программа простенькая, все на ней тотбражается практически в виде картинки. Конечно, проще обратиться к тому, кто хоть немного в этом разбирался - а, в принципе, эту процедуру сейчас может выполнить любой школьник, так что проблем не будет.
А выигрыш - огромный: что бы ни случилось с "Виндой" - все файлы на других разделах диска - сохраняются.
Кстати, я у себя в ДК постоянно всем напоминаю, что "рабочий стол" компьютера - тоже находится на диске "C", и файлы на нем хранить ни в коем случае нельзя - мало того, что они "слетают" при первом удобном случае, так они еще и оперативную память компьютера грузят нещадно, а это сказывается на скорости работы всего компа...

----------


## Натник

> "рабочий стол" компьютера - тоже находится на диске "C", и файлы на нем хранить ни в коем случае нельзя - мало того, что они "слетают" при первом удобном случае, так они еще и оперативную память компьютера грузят нещадно, а это сказывается на скорости работы всего компа..


Напрашивается вывод, чем больше на столе хлама, тем хуже скорость.Так что ли???У меня дурная привычка все на рабочий стол сваливать, а потом при первой возможности разгребаю по папкам, дискам...Короче - как у нормального культработника - творческий беспорядок!:rolleyes:

----------


## Tajussa

Приветствую всех. Это моя четвертая и надеюсь последняя попытка представиться. Первые три потерпели полнейшее фиаско, то электричество заканчивалось, то компьютер зависал, словно этот раздел сам вибирает, кому тут быть, а кому мимо проходить... kuku Зовут меня Татьяна. Живу на Урале, в маленьком городке. До сегодняшнего дня работала культорганизатором и на 0,5 ставки зав. массовым отделом маленького (весь штат - 13 человек) Дома культуры. С сегодняшнего дня культорганизатор в структурном подразделении городского культурно-досугового комплекса  - произошло слияние 3-х учреждений культуры в одно. Буду очень рада,  если примите меня в свою дружную компанию.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Tajussa*,
 Танюша! Конечно примем. Заходи, располагайся. Выбирай себе местечко. И включайся в нашу общую работу  :flower:  Одним словом - Добро пожаловать!

----------


## rj95iko64

> У меня дурная привычка все на рабочий стол сваливать, а потом при первой возможности разгребаю по папкам, дискам...


Наташа, ты хоть разгребаешь - у нас некоторые упрямые личности так на рабочем столе все файлы и хранят, а потом ахают - при выключении компьютера электричество отрубили - и все файлы с рабочего стола - как корова языком... 
Так что ты - умница, правильно делаешь ! :Ok: 



> Приветствую всех. Это моя четвертая и надеюсь последняя попытка представиться. Первые три потерпели полнейшее фиаско, то электричество заканчивалось, то компьютер зависал, словно этот раздел сам вибирает, кому тут быть, а кому мимо проходить...


Таня, тебе еще повездо, что всего четыре раза пыталась представиться - я два месяца изо дня в день так маялся - вроде, зарегистрируюсь, а ссылки никакие не открываются, форум меня приветствует по нику, а стоит перегрузиться - снова спрашивает: "Ты кто такой?!" Через два месяца только попытка оказалась удачной...
Так что приветствую "товарища по несчастью":smile: 
Проходи, располагайся, осваивайся!  :flower:  :Pivo:  :Ha:

----------


## Tajussa

Спасибо!  :flower:  Я там в документах пофулиганила немного, наши Правила внутреннего трудового распрядка  выложила, кому пригодятся - буду рада.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Напрашивается вывод, чем больше на столе хлама, тем хуже скорость.Так что ли???У меня дурная привычка все на рабочий стол сваливать, а потом при первой возможности разгребаю по папкам, дискам...Короче - как у нормального культработника - творческий беспорядок!


Та же история! Алешка (муж) ворчит, ворчит, потом как бензопила заведется с полоборота, ну я быстренько раскидаю все по папкам. Через некоторое время опять та же песня, никак не могу приучится делать как надо.

*Tajussa*,
ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!! :flower:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Та же история! Алешка (муж) ворчит, ворчит, потом как бензопила заведется с полоборота, ну я быстренько раскидаю все по папкам. Через некоторое время опять та же песня, никак не могу приучится делать как надо.


Ой, ребята, мы все друзья по этой теме!!! У меня раньше такая проблема была, а сейчас вроде пытаюсь себя контралировать, иногда получается!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

А у меня на рабочем столе - практически порядок)) Научилась его соблюдать. Я даже ярлыки не все вывешиваю, а только самые необходимые. :smile:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Алочка, научи нас! Дай установку:wink:

----------


## rj95iko64

> Алочка, научи нас! Дай установку


А "петух жареный" клюнет - сами вмиг научитесь...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Вот Аллочка - молодец! - не ждет, пока "гром грянет"! :Ok: 
Берите, девочки, пример!:smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Оль, у меня друг есть очень хороший)) Он мне уже столько раз мой комп восстанавливал.. Научил меня многому, теперь мне систему переустановить уже не страшно. Вот он мне как-то и сказал, что на рабочем столе должен минимум находиться. У него самого даже картинки нет. Ну от заставки я пока отказаться не могу, :biggrin:а вот от всего лишнего на столе  - получается. Уже даже в привычку вошло..

----------


## Натали_я

Ээээээ...... У меня такой вопрос: повлияло ли на Вашу работу утверждение ЗАКОНа
МОСКОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ   О МЕРАХ ПО ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЮ ПРИЧИНЕНИЯ ВРЕДА ЗДОРОВЬЮ И РАЗВИТИЮ НЕСОВЕРШЕННОЛЕТНИХ В МОСКОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ  от 
4 декабря 2009 года  N 148/2009-ОЗ. 
Меня интересуют вечерние мероприятия, в основном дискотека. У нас что-то с чем-то. Старшеклассники дома закатывают истерики, родители замучили нас, самим-то, видимо, не очень хочется по вечерам в ДК идти деток своих караулить.  Они нам предлагают написать "доверенность", что они нам доверяют своих детей. Администрация наша пытается получить хоть какие-то разъяснения от милиции, а они сами ничего не знают – "но штрафовать будем".  12 февраля  у инспекторов по делам несовершеннолетних в Москве состоится совещание по этому вопросу. Вот ждем, может что прояснится….

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А у меня на рабочем столе - практически порядок)) Научилась его соблюдать. Я даже ярлыки не все вывешиваю, а только самые необходимые.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
У меня тоже  :Aga:  И я еще периодически всё архивирую на диск.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> теперь мне систему переустановить уже не страшно


как говорится в одном фильме, жизнь заставит - не так...... Даже уже не страшно разобрать и дополнительный жестких диск поставить и тип того  :Aga:

----------


## rj95iko64

> Даже уже не страшно разобрать и дополнительный жестких диск поставить и тип того


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Вот я и говорю - жизнь - она, знаете ли, из любого может сделать компьютерного гения...:smile:
Я тоже, по первости, бывало, за одно мгновение все файлы с компьютера терял - пришлось научиться аккуратности... Особенно, если учитывать то, что на рабочем столе, как правило, лежат самые нужные и ценные документы... А компьютер пока - штука ненадежная!..

----------


## гунька

*Натали_я*,
У нас в связи с этим законом все дискотеки теперь начинаются в 18-00 и до 21 часа. Молодежь недовольна, конечно, а что поделать-не нами придумано. Но больше всего пострадали кабаки и бары-их предупредили вплоть до лишения лицензии. А я рада-может, хоть чуть-чуть порядок будет, потому что дети у нас по ночам шарахались где хотели. Поживем-увидим, что из этого выйдет...

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

У нас тоже нововведение,управление образование отменило "выпускные вечера" в ресторанах.Решили организовать одну общую дискотеку для выпускников.(безалкогольную).Родители бунтуют,дети тоже.

----------


## Натали_я

> Но больше всего пострадали кабаки и бары-их предупредили вплоть до лишения лицензии. А я рада-может, хоть чуть-чуть порядок будет, потому что дети у нас по ночам шарахались где хотели


Да,  я согласна на 100 процентов.  :Aga: 
 У нас ситуация немножко другая – поселок маленький, кроме ДК нет никаких развлекательных заведений. Следовательно, совершеннолетней молодежи деться некуда. В зимнее время дискотека у нас до 23 часов, а потом они идут в подъезды, подвалы и т.д., жители близлежащих от ДК домов вешаются…  :Vah:  Пока сделала приказ: до 16 лет танцуют до 21.45, до 18 лет – до 22.45. Приходят родители, 2 раза останавливаем музыку, включаем свет, и практически выгоняем. Идиотизм…… :Jopa: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Я тоже, по первости, бывало, за одно мгновение все файлы с компьютера терял - пришлось научиться аккуратности... Особенно, если учитывать то, что на рабочем столе, как правило, лежат самые нужные и ценные документы... А компьютер пока - штука ненадежная!..


 :Aga:  Да - да - да, также училась

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> У нас тоже нововведение,управление образование отменило "выпускные вечера" в ресторанах.Решили организовать одну общую дискотеку для выпускников.(безалкогольную).Родители бунтуют,дети тоже.


Всеравно пронесут и пить будут

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Ребята, можно обратится за помощью.
У нас в городе культура решила провести конкурс красоты-2009.(не успели выполнить план и на носу выборы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
От нашего уч. заведения выступает девушка.Вы ведь такие опытные и талантливые, может поделитесь материальчиком, если проводили такое.
У меня есть своя наработка(мы уже участвовали), снимали клип, классная визитка.Но фантазия закончилась.Если кому надо с большим удовольствием поделюсь.А вы мне поможите?Очень надо!

----------


## Зарница

Всем огромный огромный привет!!!! Девочки, спасибо БООООООЛЬШОЕ за поддержку!!!ООООООчень приятно!Я не ожидала такого :Oj:  Отчитаюсь одним словом - ХОЧУ НА РАБОТУ! А значит дела идут на поправку!!!! :tongue::biggrin: :Ok: 




> Ээээээ...... У меня такой вопрос: повлияло ли на Вашу работу утверждение ЗАКОНа
> МОСКОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ   О МЕРАХ ПО ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЮ ПРИЧИНЕНИЯ ВРЕДА ЗДОРОВЬЮ И РАЗВИТИЮ НЕСОВЕРШЕННОЛЕТНИХ В МОСКОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ  от 
> 4 декабря 2009 года  N 148/2009-ОЗ. 
> Меня интересуют вечерние мероприятия, в основном дискотека. У нас что-то с чем-то. Старшеклассники дома закатывают истерики, родители замучили нас, самим-то, видимо, не очень хочется по вечерам в ДК идти деток своих караулить.  Они нам предлагают написать "доверенность", что они нам доверяют своих детей. Администрация наша пытается получить хоть какие-то разъяснения от милиции, а они сами ничего не знают – "но штрафовать будем".  12 февраля  у инспекторов по делам несовершеннолетних в Москве состоится совещание по этому вопросу. Вот ждем, может что прояснится….


Мы тоже этот вопрос поднимали, приглашали инспекторов на семинар чтобы нам растолковали что к чему. Полной четкости конечно нет, но все же... Доверенность ваша не пройдет. Да и оно вам надо? - вы тогда же будете нести ВСЮ ответственность за ребенка!!!! У меня клубы тоже воют - снизились платные. А штраф платить никому не охото (опыт у нас уже есть по этому поводу: девочке 3 дня остовалось до 16-летия!!!-все равно оштрафовали.
Мы сейчас делаем дискотеку до 21.00, и начинаем следующую дискотеку с 21.30, пропускаем по паспортам. Народ уплыл - все по улицам шарахаются, да по барам - там их никто не проверяет!ОБИДНО! и не правильно все это!

У меня тоже есть для всех вопросик: как то мы поднимали вопросик кто чем и как делает платные услуги. Многие говорили что платными кружками. Скажите пожалуйста: какие для этого должны быть документы,(если у кого есть - поделитесь) деньги принимает руководитель кружка?, как оформляется эта оплата? на что имеем право их тратить? размер оплаты кто устанавливает? и все все что с этим связано. У нас в этом году повысился план платных услуг, а как его сделать-ума не приложу!!!Поделитесь опытом - ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Молодежь недовольна, конечно, а что поделать-не нами придумано. Но больше всего пострадали кабаки и бары-их предупредили вплоть до лишения лицензии. А я рада-может, хоть чуть-чуть порядок будет, потому что дети у нас по ночам шарахались где хотели. Поживем-увидим, что из этого выйдет...


Мы методом проб и ошибок пришли к дискотекам с 20.00 до 21.45. Пробовали выгонять тех, кому до 16, но это такая проблема!!! Только вот что летом будет?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
 Леночка!!! Как я рада тебя видеть здесь!! Наконец-то ты с нами!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

По поводу твоего вопроса. В Положении о клубном формировании говорится так:
*
Клубные формирования могут осуществлять свою деятельность:
– за счет бюджетного финансирования (на основании социально-творческого заказа  и договора с руководителем) базового культурно-досугового учреждения;
– за счет имеющихся на эти цели специальных средств культурно-досугового учреждения;
– по принципу частичной самоокупаемости, с использованием средств базового культурно-досугового учреждения, других учредителей, участников клубного формирования (членские взносы), а также за счет средств, полученных от собственной деятельности;
– по принципу полной самоокупаемости, с использованием средств уча-стников клубного формирования (членских взносов), а также средств от собственной деятельности и иных средств;*

Лично у нас нет таких коллективов, но принцип такой. По ведомости руководитель коллектива принимает оплату за месяц и сдает ее в бухгалтерию. Далее - на счет. А  уж со счета вы сами решите куда их деть.

----------


## Натник

> По ведомости руководитель коллектива принимает оплату за месяц и сдает ее в бухгалтерию. Далее - на счет. А уж со счета вы сами решите куда их деть.


Мы тоже так делаем, а еще у нас есть один клуб семейного отдыха "Вместе". Раз в квартал мы делаем платное мероприятие для семейных пар с развлекательной программой, вход платный 150 руб с пары, делаю приказ  на это мероприятие с калькуляцией, потом сдаю отчет где указываю сколько билетов и по чем продала в бухгалтерию. Правда количество людей ограничено, это же клуб по интересам от 20 до 30 пар, больше зал не вмещает.... :Aga:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> Ребята, можно обратится за помощью.
> У нас в городе культура решила провести конкурс красоты-2009.(не успели выполнить план и на носу выборы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> От нашего уч. заведения выступает девушка.Вы ведь такие опытные и талантливые, может поделитесь материальчиком, если проводили такое.
> У меня есть своя наработка(мы уже участвовали), снимали клип, классная визитка.Но фантазия закончилась.Если кому надо с большим удовольствием поделюсь.А вы мне поможите?Очень надо!


А может быть я с просьбой не по адресу?Может тогда подскажите куда?

----------


## Tajussa

> Народ уплыл - все по улицам шарахаются, да по барам - там их никто не проверяет!ОБИДНО! и не правильно все это!


Доброго времени суток всем. Мы через все это прошли года 3 назад. Результат - в городе нет ни одной муниципальной дискотеки. Когда Путин выдал свой указ об ограничении употребления спиртных напитков,наш Глава пошел еще дальше, он ЗАПРЕТИЛ в учреждениях культуры продажу и распитие пива и напитков изготавливаемых на его основе. Мы тогда работали 2 дискотеки каждую субботу, с 18-00 до 22-00 подростковая и с 24-00 до 05-00 утра ночная. Естественно, что на ночник мы детей до 18 лет не пускали, а подростков гоняли при попытке пронести пиво. И вот вышел этот приказ. Все бары на ночных дискотеках в домах культуры зкрылись - на газировке кассу не сделаешь, месяца полтора люди еще по инерции приходили, кто-то бежал в ближайший киоск, где тетенька-сторож продавала банку пива, и взрослым людям (а возраст наших дискотечников был в основном за 20, работающая молодежь) приходилось образно говоря "за углом" выпивать эту банку, и потом заходить на дискотеку, а кто-то приезжал уже пьяный настолько, что мы просто не пускали человека на дискотеку. Постоянные рейды милиции, и попытки найти пиво,состаить протокол, оштрафовать директора ДК. А в частных развлекательных центрах этот приказ силу не имел,(и не имеет до сих пор) и все,включая подростков(их же там никто не воспитывал, есть деньги - пей), ушли туда, где можно было спокойно посидеть за столиком, за разговорами попить пиво, потанцевать. Или стали ездть в соседние города на дискотеки, там подобные приказы не издавались... В общей сложности 3 Дома культуры (работавшие дискотеки на постоянной основе) потеряли примерно 1,5 тысячи клиентов (каждую субботу).
Летом 2009 открылась дискотека в городсом Дворце культуры, так туда милиция  с рейдами приезжали, да газелями оттуда подростков увозили в 22-05, каждую субботу, директору штрафы... Дискотеку закрыли через 2 месяца. 
На сегодняшний день мы работаем дискотеки только по заказу для учебных заведений... 
Вот как-то так..

----------


## Алла и Александр

*MarinaPotkina*,
 Марина, а ты в этой теме смотрела?.http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130203
Мне лично, не приходилось проводить конкурсов красоты. Что либо посоветовать очень трудно.

----------


## kerchgalina

ДОРОГИЕ МОИ!
Вы уже помогли мне однажды, прошу помощи повторно!
У меня открытый урок 6 марта и конечно же он посвящен женскому дню.
На уроке в подарок мальчик пятиклассник будет показывать фокусы. Но вот представитьсвое выступление не знает как. Я тоже не знаю стихов на эту тему.
Может кто-нибудь знает где можно поискать????

----------


## гунька

Вот что есть у меня...

Я бродячий фокусник,
я вошел во двор,
расстелил я с ловкостью
Редкостный ковер.

Инвалиды, школьники,
чем вас удивить?
Вот червонцы новенькие 
начал я ловить.

Дворничихи в фартуках,
гляньте из окон:
вот я прямо с факела
стал глотать огонь.

Вот обвился лентами
всех семи цветов,
вот у ног по-летнему
вырос сад цветов.

Видите ли, видите ли –
сдернул с головы…
Из цилиндра вылетели
голуби – лови!

Я взмахнул похожим на
веер голубой
и поднос с пирожными
поднял над собой.

А богат я сказочно,
разодет, как шах…
Но это только кажется,-
у меня в руках

никакого голубя,
никаких монет –
только пальцы голые,
между ними – нет

ни ковра, ни веера,
ни глотков огня…
Только мысль, чтоб верила
публика – в меня!



На сцене фокусник. Он ловко
Извлёк из воздуха цветы,
Опустошил цилиндр немножко,
Потом творил из пустоты.
С гипнозом тайны и секрета
Не совладали сотни глаз,
Но понимали все при этом –
Он не обманывает нас.


Фокусник 
Фокус простой: 
Сундук пустой, 
В нём нет ничего! 
Закроем его! 
Запрём! 
Завяжем! 
Перевернём! 
Послушайте: 
Кто шевелится в нём? 
А когда сундук открыли - 
Зашуршали чьи-то крылья, 
Кто-то весело залаял, 
И потом из сундука 
Появились: 
Птичек стая, 
Два надутых индюка, 
Кошка, кролик и собака, 
Мальчик с факелом в руке. 

Как же все они, однако, 
Очутились в сундуке?


Извини уж, чем богаты....

----------


## kerchgalina

Уважаемая ГУНЬКА!!!! :flower: 
Спасибо большое!!!!!

----------


## Зарница

> *Зарница*,
>  По поводу твоего вопроса. В Положении о клубном формировании говорится так:
> *
> Клубные формирования могут осуществлять свою деятельность:
> – за счет бюджетного финансирования (на основании социально-творческого заказа  и договора с руководителем) базового культурно-досугового учреждения;
> – за счет имеющихся на эти цели специальных средств культурно-досугового учреждения;
> – по принципу частичной самоокупаемости, с использованием средств базового культурно-досугового учреждения, других учредителей, участников клубного формирования (членские взносы), а также за счет средств, полученных от собственной деятельности;
> – по принципу полной самоокупаемости, с использованием средств уча-стников клубного формирования (членских взносов), а также средств от собственной деятельности и иных средств;*


То есть, как я поняла, кроме положения о клубном формировании больше никаких документов не надо? Что то все очень просто. А сумма из чего вычесляется? Еще какими нибудь документами можно подстраховаться? Если я это буду вводить - мне надо оооочень подготовиться, т.к. противников нововведения будет ОЧЕНЬ много!

----------


## Рамоновна

> То есть, как я поняла, кроме положения о клубном формировании больше никаких документов не надо? Что то все очень просто. А сумма из чего вычесляется? Еще какими нибудь документами можно подстраховаться? Если я это буду вводить - мне надо оооочень подготовиться, т.к. противников нововведения будет ОЧЕНЬ много!


По поводу платных кружков- выложила материал в ДОКУМЕНТАХ

----------


## Натник

Дорогие коллеги, нужна ваша помощь! У кого есть инструктаж по ТБ и ППБ, сам текст, опираясь на который мы должны провести инструктаж с работниками (ну, что нельзя на работе делать, и что делать, если вдруг что...не дай бог...)В общем поделитесь, или на почту, или в теме Документы выложите, буду очень благодарна! :Aga:

----------


## Tajussa

> инструктаж по ТБ


Что конкретно нужно по ТБ? Правила Пожарной безопасности, журнал инструктажа сейчас выложу в документах.

----------


## Victorya

Девочки и немногочисленные (и тем более ценные) мальчики, всем добрый вечер! Заглядываю в нашу ветку практически каждый день, но писать особо некогда... На работе сплошной завал, ни единого относительно спокойного дня... Из области поступило указание в торжественной обстановке в каждом муниципальном образовании района (по-просту сельсовете) вручить юбилейные медали ветеранам войны, вдовам, труженикам тыла. Поэтому практически ежедневно колесим по всему району, организуя "торжественную обстановку", а во многих клубах очень холодно... мерзнем, болеем, но держимся... Обстановка с отоплением сельским клубов в этом году хуже, чем в прежние годы... Главы сельских администраций экономят на отоплении...:frown: Одновременно заканчиваем отсмотр районного конкурса святочных игр и обрядов "Свет рождественской звезды", так что рождественские праздники у нас затянулись. На этой неделе подведем итоги и завершим конкурс большим гала-концертом победителей. В субботу и в воскресенье проводим Масленицу... А далее большое и пафосное открытие Года учителя... Мыслей и идей пока нет, но процесс "уже пошел"...
Коллеги, кто-нибудь из вас уже открывал Год учителя? Может у кого-нибудь есть идея для пролога (театрализованного, музыкального, хореографического, любого...), если не жалко - поделитесь наметками :rolleyes:
Желаю всем удачной подготовки к предстоящим мероприятиям! :flower:

----------


## Зарница

*Victorya*,
мы конечно никогда не открывали Год учителя, но ежегодно проводим концерты, где естессссно идет награждение. Один, наиболее удачный на мой взгляд сценарий мы преподносили в виде экскурсии по галереи (оформление на сцене-рамы, между собой объеденены были российским флагом - огромной длинны ткани). В галереи мы "типа" подводили зрителей к бесценным полотнам, где изображены.... каждая группа награждаемых. Если тебе это поможет, я  поищу его и выложу.

----------


## Гульнур

Всем - здравствуйте!  Примите меня в свой дружный коллектив. Я тоже работник культуры. Уже 19 лет работаю директором СДК. Год от года в культуре становится все хуже. Я погуляла по форуму, и поняла, что проблемы везде, а не только у нас. И проблемы схожие. В пятницу наш СДК закрыли по решению суда на 35 дней. Мы не имеем статуса юр.лица. Мы просто филиал, и поэтому наверное посчитали ненужным пригласить меня на суд. Я только вечером узнала, что мы закрыты. В постановлении суда 15 пунктов, которые надо устранить за это время. В сельском поселении таких денег нет, а район врядли захочет выделить деньги. Замкнутый круг. Председатель комитета просто сказала, отменить все мероприятия. А столько мероприятий запланированных!!!

----------


## Victorya

Коллеги, спасибо всем, кто откликнулся... Мы пока ещё в процессе поиска ИДЕИ... Хочу немного пояснить - нужна идея именно пролога, т.е. того момента, который между фанфарами и основным действием праздника. Ход праздника, канву и слова - это все мы соберем без проблем, несомненно будет оглашение номинаций, за победу в которых можно будет голосовать весь год, а итоги будут подведены на заключительном мероприятии; так же будет представление педагогических династий, ветеранов профессии, молодежи, только что пришедшей на работу в школу... Это все мы несомненно сделаем... Но пока ещё нет самого пролога; идею районного отдела образования в литературно-музыкальной композиции познакомить зрителей с притчей о пеликане, разрывающем свою плоть для того, чтобы накормить птенцов, мы отмели - слишком уж мрачная и в то же время карикатурная картинка вырисовывалась... Первоклашка, в образе только что вылупившегося птенца, которого УЧИТЕЛЬ берет за руку и выводит в СТРАНУ ЗНАНИЙ только что был в августе на педконференции... Склоняемся к мысли сделать три школьных возраста в постоянном альянсе с образом УЧИТЕЛЯ (малыши-первоклашки, средняя школа и выпускники) в хореографической композиции...
 Ребята, простите, если утомила вас своими мыслями вслух! Предложения по идее ещё рассматриваются! Торжественно обещаю - результат совместного творчества выложить в видеоотчете (благо, что муж видеооператор - проблем не будет!) :rolleyes:

----------


## вокся

> Коллеги, кто-нибудь из вас уже открывал Год учителя?


Буквально в пятницу, наконец-то, закрыли Год молодёжи и открыли Год учителя (морозы давят так, что уже сил нет никаких..., но тянуть дальше не было возможности...) У нас в начале января- награждение лучшей молодёжи, тоже по номинациям.  Обычно награждение прходит вместе с наставниками и педагогами. в этом году я педагогов выделила в отдельную номинацию. 
На сцене  - 51 человек... Общее фото с наградами... выступление Молодёжного Парламента... Бла-бла...Символический подарок учителям от молодёжи (большая книга позитивных приказов и малюсеньки блокнот для приказов иного характера). На первой странице уже записан первый приказ: "В связи с закрытием Года молодёжи организовать летний отдых учащейся и рабочей молодёжи  в лучших лагерях страны...В связи с открытием Года учителя обеспечить в течение года отдых всем учителям в санаториях г. Белакуриха...." как-то так...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> нужна идея именно пролога, т.е. того момента, который между фанфарами и основным действием праздника.


а мы чё-т решили не проводить отдельное мероприятие для открытия... Конечно, немного жаль... Я сама педагог...Но, положа руку на сердце, - и слава Богу)))) Простите за оффтоп)))

----------


## Afina2030

*Ольга Усольцева*,
Здравствуйте, Ольга! Хотела бы у Вас попросить минусовку Е.Гусевой "Вальс фронтовой медсестры", вы пишите, что у Вас есть два варианта, поделитесь пожалуйста, очень нужно для школы. Буду очень Вам признательна. Наталья.
larcos@mail.ru

----------


## Толстячок

Уважаемые культработники! Выручайте! Срочно нужны сценарии или тексты проведения: 1.  шоу программы "Человек года" номинируются люди разных профессий "Лучший по профессии..." и тд. 
2. разработка или сценарий конкурса авторской песни (о родном городе) или любой другой.
Может кто то уже занимался такими разработками, пожалуйста откликнитесь, помогите кто чем может. Заранее благодарна за любую помощь.
мой адрес: galina14lk@rambler.ru

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Уважаемые культработники, помогите!!! Нужен сценарий или тексты проведения конкурса или фестиваля авторской песни (песни о родном городе) или любой другой. Может кто то уже занимался такой разработкой, пожалуйста откликнитесь, помогите кто чем может. Заранее благодарна за любую помощь.
мой адрес: galina14lk@rambler.ru

----------


## Цинториончик

> Выручайте! Срочно нужны сценарии или тексты проведения: 1. шоу программы "Человек года" номинируются люди разных профессий "Лучший по профессии..." и тд.


Где планируете проводить на большой сцене? Какие требования к форме? Будет только награждение или какие-то конкурсные задания? или несколько человек в номинации, а потом в конвертеке победитель? Напишите чуть-чуть подробнее!:smile:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Толстячок*,
 У нас проходит конкурс песни о городе, но без пафоса. Разработано положение о проведении, утверждается состав конкурсной комиссии, участники сдают свои работы, а затем мероприятие по вручению наград, достаточно простое - объявили победителя, вручили награду, прозвучала песня. Между этапами разрыв 2-3- месяца.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем доброго времени суток! 
Наконец-то мой комп отремонтирован. :smile:
Девочки, мальчики. Помогите советом. На 23 февраля делаем рыцарский турнир. И одним из конкурсов будет - серенада для возлюбленной. Подскажите какие песни можно использовать. Мальчишки  из 5-7 классов. Мы кое-что подобрали, но мальчикам сложно будет спеть это. Нужно что-то попроще.
Заранее благодарю за помощь.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Afina2030*,
Наталья вальс медсестры выслала на почту:smile: 
*Алла и Александр*,
Вам выслала плюсовки двух песенок для мальчиков: "Завалинка" и "Потанцуем", если подойдут - вышлю минус. :Aga:

----------


## Зарница

Всем привет! Скажите: кто нибудь проводит такой "замечетельный" праздник как ДЕНЬ ТРУДА? Если есть такие "счастливчики" - поделитесь сценарием - плиз. Мы уже 10 лет проводим - идеи иссякли. А в этом году он еще и в марте. Надо ЧТО-ТО и СРОЧНО.
Номинации каждый год одинаковые:
-Дело мастера боится
-За преданность любимой профессии
-Наша надежда
-коллектив – это сила
-Семейная династия
-Призвание – служить народу
-Руководитель года

Может есть у кого какие идеи?

----------


## orsia

Мы вчера провели отчетный концерт, сегодня было отчетное собрание.. Если можно - все подробности расскажу после масленицы. А у меня тоже вопрос: есть какие-нибудь оригинальные идеи по 8 марта??? у нас мероприятие в областной филармонии....

----------


## galm1

Здравствуйте господа клубные работники. Хотелось бы узнать если на этом форуме баянисты, которые работают с хоровыми коллективами. Если есть то могу поделиться с нотным материалом, получив конечно же, что то взамен. А-у откликнитесь

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*galm1*,
 Может Вы ошиблись? Это не сайт объявлений "из рук в руки" или "меняю шило на мыло". Всё, что здесь выставляют - выставляют добровольно, ничего не ожидая и не требуя взамен.

----------


## galm1

Я просто предложил, конечно же скину нотки, но просто хочется пообщаться с баянистом у которого, что то есть

----------


## Яшевна

Добрый день, незнаю нужна ли кому- то моя помощь, но у меня есть хороший сценарий к выборам( мы с ним даже победили в области)он не большой " Выборы в лесу". Есть хороший сценарий по пропаганде здорового образа жизни, много материала по проведению конкурса " мини- мисс", ну и многое другое. ВСЕХ С МАСЛЕНИЦЕЙ,

----------


## orsia

*Яшевна*, так не предлагайте, а выставляйте! Не нужно сейчас - потребуется позднее!!!

Девочки, теперь я со своими "отчетами"... Во вторник провели отчетный концерт (так как у нас основная работа "на улице" и в летний период, отчетник у нас проходит зимой). Планировали изначально его на 24 января, но ДК, в котором есть нормальный зал, закрыли пожарники. Перенесли на 9 февраля. В общем, мы - т.е. старый состав дирекции, не работаем. С меня отчетник сняли (официально - я и так много мероприятий делаю), повесили на зав. отделом по работе с детьми и молодежью. Изначально во всех планах он у нас посвящен 65-летию Победы... НО нашему директору это разонравилось - в 2009 году мы не только патриотику показывали.... В  общем, просто общий отчетный концерт с патриотическим блоком.. Зав. отделом по работе с детьми и молодежью предложила концепцию проведения, но ее разнесли в пух и прах. Типа "вы что, не знаете формы проведения концертов??? Это строгая программа, с объявлением авторов песен!"... ((( Хорошо... Тогда, извиняйте, без концепции... Не фига.. На очередном совещании новая работник отдела по связям с общественностью выдает: а если мы споем песню - переделку под группу "Браво" - "Это ты наш город Тамбов", это же будет классно!!! ...... И в результате: все ведение - это исполнение песен-переделок в разных стилях.....

Теперь о самом концерте. Начало, конечно, получилось супер. Мы приготовили фильм о 70-летии нашего городского парка (нам в этом году 70 исполняется), с наложением текста и стихов. В темном зале этот фильм заканчивается строчкой стихов "В городском саду играет духовой оркестр", открывается занавес и оркестр играет именно эту композицию. Ярко, красиво!!! Вообще конечно все остались в восторге. Мы с зам. директора сделали практически не возможное: за 1 песню увели со сцены (тут надо сказать, что в этом зале есть только одна маленькая гриммерка, куда с трудом мы запихали всех эстрадников и танцоров)... Так вот, за 1 песню мы увели со сцены оркестр духовых инструментов и вывели на сцену хор ветеранов ВОВы из 56 человек (занавес, соответственно, был закрыт, а самым "младшеньким" в нашем хоре по 82 года...). В общем, все в шоке были - открывается занавес и стоит хор... У нас потом долго выспрашивали, как это вы так смогли... Надо было видеть, как мы выгоняли оркестр.. Слава богу, они понимающие... Минус был в чем (правда, сами ведущие этого так и не поняли - ну не работали они раньше в сфере культуры, только в сфере корпоративов!) - кого мы воообще не объявили - ну написано же на слайдах!, кого мы объявили "Несравненная" или "великолепная", у половины не объявили звания "народный" - по их мнению это равно "фольклорный", а у кого-то объявили то лауреатство, которое было заваевано в 2009 году. Так завоевали-то практически все солисты-эстрадники, и всероссийские конкурсы, и всемирные... А зачем объявлять?? Объявим парочку областных...((( И эту ошибку даже директор не заметила. На слайдах же написано!!! В общем, получилось так. Все остались довольны, всем понравилось - а это главное. Сразу 2-м коллективам автоматически продлили звание "народный".. Сказали - отчетных концертов готовить не надо....

А сейчас активно готовимся к масленице. Я сегодня на телевидении была. Главный вопрос: а безопасно ли сожжение чучела зимы???? Нам изготовили ходули (года 3 уже не было), колодки, сшили мешки, сделали самовары для ярмарки и блины для обозначения станций. Попросили у мужиков подставку какую-нибудь под стул (ну не богаты мы реквизитом на сцену), чтобы хоть как-то трон обозначить, накрыв стул красивой тканью... Так на следующий день нам трон сделали:))) Хоть это радует! 

Вот так и живем потихоньку. Вчера прошло отчетное собрание. Отчитывались мы почти 4 часа. Главное резюме главы культуры: денег нет, зарабатывайте сами... Грустно как-то....

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Забыла совсем... Для Зимфиры и музыкальных руководителей: посмотрите песню Сосо Павлиашвили "9 мая". Наши разложили ее на 4 голоса, увеличив темп на 6%. Уже взяли в качестве финальной на День Победы

----------


## Victorya

*orsia*, большое спасибо за подробнейший отчет - сама, если добираюсь до компьютера пишу много и долго... :Aga:  всегда интересно знать, чем живут друзья-коллеги... 
Всем удачи и терпения в подготовке Масленицы!!!

----------


## Натник

*Яшевна*,ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА МАТЕРИАЛОМ ПО ЗДОРОВОМУ ОБРАЗУ ЖИЗНИ, ЕСЛИ В РАЗДЕЛЕ НЕТ ТАКОЙ ТЕМЫ, ТО НАВЕРНОЕ, МОЖНО И ЗДЕСЬ...
 :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Яшевна*,
 Мне очень нужен сценарий по выборам. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Зарница

Яшевна, я бы тоже не отказалась от сценария выборов. (я надеюсь это выборы Главы). Нас в этом году ожидает такое "счастье". выложить тоже наверное можно здесь.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Добрый день, незнаю нужна ли кому- то моя помощь, но у меня есть хороший сценарий к выборам( мы с ним даже победили в области)он не большой " Выборы в лесу". Есть хороший сценарий по пропаганде здорового образа жизни, много материала по проведению конкурса " мини- мисс", ну и многое другое.


Думаю многие будут рады воспользоваться хорошим материалом!!! Выставляйте!!! Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Толстячок

Цинториончик.Шоу программа "Лучший по профессии" будет проходить на большой сцене. Она включает в себя небльшой видеоролик о каждом человеке,  о его профессии и его достижениях ( задействуем мультимедиа), текст об этих людях и потом вручение наград и подарков от администрации города. В принципе все придельно ясно скажите, но я такой разработкой еще не занималась и немного побаиваюсь. Хотя вроде бы в культуре работаю уже 16 год.:rolleyes:

----------


## Толстячок

> А может быть я с просьбой не по адресу?Может тогда подскажите куда?


 Не пойму, что конкретно тебе нужно? Сценарий или визитка для девушки? Я проводила уже несколько раз конкурс красоты могу поделиться сценарием. А насчет визитки, у меня есть наработки, может подойдут.:smile:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Сегодня провели первую за последние года 4 дискотеку на город. Уже привыкли работать с целевой аудиторией - колледжи, училища, институты. В этом квартале облом - ни у кого нет денег. Решили делать на город. Народу пришло мало - для нас сегодняшние 80 человек это небывалое событие. Но нас обязали вызвать милицию. В общем, ребят строили по полной, не только выпить, мимо проходишь - дыхни. Какой то ужас, детей зашугали. А так, всё нормально. Перед дискотекой делали масленичную программу.

У меня просьба к новичкам - пожалуйста, указывайте хотя бы свой регион. Не знаешь на что ориентироваться, то ли это сосед, то ли другая республика,где и требования другие.:biggrin:

----------


## Оксаньчик

*Яшевна*,
 Таки где же вы пропали хочется посмотреть сценарий мини мисс? Ждёмсс?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки-мальчики, а кто-нибудь собирается ехать на юбилей форума:rolleyes:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Я точно не поеду. А ты, Марин?

----------


## orsia

Юбилей - юбилеем, а день защиты детей никто не отменит:wink:

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
А нас ждут там? Он ведь в Москве будет проходить? Мариночка, ты поедешь?
Девочки, я к вам с просьбой! Послали меня на конкурс "Лучший работник культуры". Визитку придумать не могу- ничего в голову не лезет...Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, кем можно нарядиться и что придумать! Тема визитки: " мы сердце людям отдаем".

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 Лен, мне кажется, там все будут к месту, да и завидно мне, тамады постоянно где-то встречаются, а мы друг-друга только по письмам знаем. А поеду ли я  - честно, не знаю. И живу недалеко, и по деньгам приемлемо, а вот моя любимая вторая половина..... Сначала запсиховал-куда это и к кому ты собралась, а когда предложила поехать вместе - а что мне там делать. Вот и пойми их :biggrin:

----------


## VLADDD152

Дорогие форумчане! Отзовитесь, пожалуйста, на мою просьбу! Мне очень нужен сценарий в форме урока (на 40 минут) на тему "Народный театр". Буду очень признательна!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Дорогие форумчане! Отзовитесь, пожалуйста, на мою просьбу! Мне очень нужен сценарий в форме урока (на 40 минут) на тему "Народный театр". Буду очень признательна!


Презентация к уроку о народном театре

http:/*************.com/files/pmx3ok1bi

----------


## Victorya

> У меня просьба к новичкам - пожалуйста, указывайте хотя бы свой регион. Не знаешь на что ориентироваться, то ли это сосед, то ли другая республика,где и требования другие.


Марина, абсолютно с тобой солидарна в этом вопросе...

А мы сегодня отработали Масленицу! Изначально от нас требовалась только лишь методическая помощь (идея, сценарий, игровые и конкурсные моменты). дело в том, что сегодняшняя масленица у нас не основная (т.е. не главная), а в селе - на выезде... Буквально за один день до мероприятия, накануне, из области сообщили, что приезжает заместитель губернатора, телевидение, пресса, вобщем настоящая "собачья свадьба":biggrin: Успеваем только понять, что это уже несколько иной уровень, чем тот, на который мы рассчитывали изначально... Пришлось в срочном порядке усиливать сценарий, артистический состав, художественное оформление, везти декорации и рабочих...
 Усилия того стоили... Праздник удался, тот, кто хотел отдохнуть - погулял на славу, резвые тройки лошадей катали всех желающих, старинные русские карусели манили к себе и детвору и взрослых, любители зимнего экстрима рассекали снежную целину на мощных снегоходах, силовые и веселые конкурсы, и все это под задорный аккомпанемент местных и губернских артистов... Изюминкой праздника стало появление Сергея Одинцова (победителя самого первого эстрим-шоу "Последний герой"), который вручил двум местным ребятишкам туристические путевки на море в летнее время (одну путевку мальчонка в качестве приза "снял" со столба с подарками, другую он отдал 13-летней девчушке, которая дважды залазила на детский столб - "За волю к победе"...)
Все прошло чудесно, только все гуляли и веселились, а мы приехали самые первые, и уехали позже всех - все как обычно, мы уже привыкли! 
Я сегодня не фотографировала, буду просить фото у местной прессы, если что-нибудь выпрошу похвалюсь!
Тем, кому завтра предстоит еще работать - УДАЧИ и хорошей погоды!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Простите и меня! Если кого обидела словом или делом.

----------


## Светлана sun

> Свет,ну вот такое у меня есть...Может, что выберешь...
> 
> Сценарий праздничного «Огонька», посвященного 8 Марта.


Гунька, спасибо - про новых русских бабок надо поразмыслить! дала пищу для размышления - но нужно будет построить сценарий по другому - ведь это будет районное мероприятие! :Aga:  Мерси! :flower: 
Если есть ещё идейки - буду рада послушать! :Ok:

----------


## Зарница

*Светлана sun*,
Света, я в этой теме выкладывала на 136 стр. сценарий к 8 марта. Мы его проводили как районный. Может и пригодиться. Там есть хорошие моменты.

----------


## Светлана sun

> *Светлана sun*,
> Света, я в этой теме выкладывала на 136 стр. сценарий к 8 марта. Мы его проводили как районный. Может и пригодиться. Там есть хорошие моменты.


конечно есть - и не хорошие, а просто отличные моменты! особенно нравиться начало - мы брали этот сценарий за основу в прошлом году - записывали голос мужчины, ведущие были 2 девушки, мужчина во всей красе (во фраке) появлялся только в финале, в общем получилось замечательное мероприятие :Ok: ! 
а что делать в этом году - никак не определюсь! благодаря Гуньке в голове новые русские бабки крутятся, а ещё думаю - может противостояние сделать - ангел - демон, в общем - не могу пока мозги в кучу собрать... так что прислушаюсь к любым идеям! :flower:

----------


## Зарница

> конечно есть - и не хорошие, а просто отличные моменты! особенно нравиться начало - мы брали этот сценарий за основу в прошлом году - записывали голос мужчины, ведущие были 2 девушки, мужчина во всей красе (во фраке) появлялся только в финале, в общем получилось замечательное мероприятие! 
> а что делать в этом году - никак не определюсь! благодаря Гуньке в голове новые русские бабки крутятся, а ещё думаю - может противостояние сделать - ангел - демон, в общем - не могу пока мозги в кучу собрать... так что прислушаюсь к любым идеям!


Мы тоже записывали голос.  Ведущих было 3 девушки - у каждой свой характер: скромняшка, хабалка, деловая. Я и в этом году хочу что то в этом же плане. Легко, смешно. Типа камеди-вумен по ТНТ. Но материал еще не подбирала.

----------


## Naira

Желаю Вам за стол присесть,блинов с икорочкой поесть,сжечь бабу,зиму проводить,меня прошу за всё простить!:smile:
И мы попрощались с Масленицей,в игры поиграли,силами померились и все такое....только снега не хватало,мы снега и не видим:frown:

----------


## Светлана sun

> Мы тоже записывали голос.  Ведущих было 3 девушки - у каждой свой характер: скромняшка, хабалка, деловая. Я и в этом году хочу что то в этом же плане. Легко, смешно. Типа камеди-вумен по ТНТ. Но материал еще не подбирала.


да, камеди - это тема:biggrin: я сейчас переключилась на тему цветика-семицветика, типа каждый оторванный лепесток - новый стиль (и одежды ведущих и концертных номеров) - народный, современный, классика, восточный и т.д. но в голове такой взрыв, что ещё передумать 100 раз могуkuku

----------


## Зарница

*Светлана sun*,
8 марта по старому стилю - 23 февраля. Может со смешком обыграть женщину как защитницу?
Или: женщина бывает разная - и клоун, и трагик, и повар, и жена, и мать - тут как раз тоже подойдут перевоплащения но не всего костюма, а деталей: нос клоуна или парик, на трагика - "бешеный" парик и т.д.

----------


## гунька

> Девочки, я к вам с просьбой! Послали меня на конкурс "Лучший работник культуры". Визитку придумать не могу- ничего в голову не лезет...Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, кем можно нарядиться и что придумать! Тема визитки: " мы сердце людям отдаем".


Так обидно.....Хоть бы кто откликнулся....:frown:

----------


## Светлана sun

> *Светлана sun*,
> 8 марта по старому стилю - 23 февраля. Может со смешком обыграть женщину как защитницу?
> Или: женщина бывает разная - и клоун, и трагик, и повар, и жена, и мать - тут как раз тоже подойдут перевоплащения но не всего костюма, а деталей: нос клоуна или парик, на трагика - "бешеный" парик и т.д.


 :Aga:  да, есть за что зацепиться! :Ok:  спасибо!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Хоть бы кто откликнулся


Леночка, ну я бы с радостью, но не дал мне бог такого дара. Если есть мысль, развить смогу, а вот без толчка сотворить что-то принципиально новое - здесь я не сильна.

----------


## Светлана sun

> Так обидно.....Хоть бы кто откликнулся....:frown:


 Гунька, простите пожалуйста, скажу от себя лично - я работаю не так давно в ДК, с такими конкурсами не встречалась ни разу, поэтому не могу вам ничего предложить из личного опыта, но обещаю завтра порыться в архивах на работе - может до меня что-то подобное проводилось! не отчаивайтесь, ведь не специально ваше сообщение осталось незамеченным  - просто сейчас одно мероприятие на другом - и масленица, и день влюблённых и 23 февраля, да и 8 марта с выборами не за горами! так что вы не обижайтесь - сейчас немного разгребутся и обязательно кто-нибудь откликнется, ведь здесь очень много культработников со стажем! :flower:

----------


## гунька

Девочки, да я не обижаюсь. Выкручусь, завтра засяду за работу.

----------


## Зарница

> Так обидно.....Хоть бы кто откликнулся....:frown:


Леночка, весь форум перерыла - где то нарывалась, но за ненадобностью не скопировала себе. я не разу в таком не участвовала, и даже не видела как это проходит. Но может быть переделать на себя вот эти стихи:
Все для нее, как пустячок, все может вмиг свершиться,
Испечь ли торт, сшить пиджачок, иль в конкурсе сразиться.
Она то весела, то артистична, то стилем деловым пленяет нас,
Умна. Стройна, Красива, Иронична.
Ну, а в своей работе - просто ас!


Что про нее сказать? Она ведь от небес одарена
И голосом прекрасным, нежным, умом и волею живой,
И своенравной головой, и сердцем пламенным, мятежным.
В ней все прекрасно: губки, глазки, ротик,
Румянец, что разлился по щекам.
Очки ее совсем не портят, она выигрывает даже по очкам!

Хоть она и манит лаской, пляшут черти в ее глазках!
Вас талантом согревая, мастер-класс покажет Таня.
Стройный стан, походка павы, ну, а взгляд такой лукавый!
Пляшет, устали не зная, вот такая наша Таня!

Ее очарованье - дар природы,
Есть внучка, но не старят ее годы.
В нее сама природа влюблена,
Она прекрасна, как сама весна!
А руки золотые у Иришки,
Поделки делает, и вяжет, и плетет,
И любят нашу Иру ребятишки,
Придут к ней в клуб - у них душа поет!
В компании с ней скучно не бывает,
Споет и спляшет, шуткой рассмешит.
И никогда друзей не забывает,
Коль трудно, вмиг на помощь поспешит!

Умна, весела, практична,
Работу знает отлично.
Все, что ей непонятно, любит из книг узнавать.
А как грибы собирает! А как людей вдохновляет!
Умеет здорово очень людские сердца зажигать!


Вот дивчина так дивчина, эта самая Ирина!
Высока, стройна, бела, и умом, и всем взяла!
Вяжет, шьет, готовит вкусно, а рисует как искусно!
И в запасе сто затей есть для взрослых и детей!

Это с нашего форума. Но автора к сожалению незнаю.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Леночка, и я не могу ничем помочь - не проводятся у нас такие конкурсы. И так же, как и Света, даже не видела никогда как проводят их.:mad:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*гунька*,
Леночка, я почему-то тебя вижу капитаном корабля (название надо красивое придумать), который спасает тонущих в обыденности. "Вам скучно? Станьте пассажиром моего корабля, мы поплывем по морю...я вам расскажу..., я вам покажу..., я вам подарю..." Вот как-то так. Если коллеги помогут развить эту идею, думаю не плохо получится.

----------


## гунька

*Яшевна*,
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Яшевна*,
 Спасибо за сценарий. Люда, а ты из каких мест будешь, землячка? Может быть где-то рядом с нами проживаешь? Мы с Наташей Натник соседи  -  из Сальского и Пролетарского районов. . Вот встречу планируем.. :smile: Жду ее в гости к себе. :smile:

----------


## Victorya

*гунька*,
Лена, есть достаточно большой опыт по участию в профконкурсах, но все визитки были довольно специфические, например последний раз для участия в межрегиональном конкурсе "Клубный мастер" в Липецке (там были конкурсанты из 7 областей центрального федерального округа), нужно было представить свою профессию в виде поэтического произведения из предложенных (мы брали за основу Маяковского).
Завтра везу нашу районную победительницу на зональный конкурс "Клубный мастер", если будет что-то интересное из идей - обязательно поделюсь.

----------


## Яшевна

Добрый день, я из Обливского района,это северо-восток, на границе с Волгоградской областью.Мой адрес: abro-lyudmila@yandex.ru

----------


## гунька

> Мы с Наташей Натник соседи  -  из Сальского и Пролетарского районов. . Вот встречу планируем..  Жду ее в гости к себе.


:frown:Завидую белой завистью! :Vah:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> автор-это я


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Уважаемые коллеги!
Сегодня был достаточно непростой разговор в управлении культуры по поводу муниципального задания. Нам хотели взять прошлогоднее, приплюсовать ещё и всё в порядке. Но с июня прошлого года у нас введена новая система учёта мероприятий с целью исключить дублирование в отчётах.Так, если наш коллектив выступает в программе на сцене другого ДК мы не имеем права засчитывать себе это мероприятие, тк его проводит (и считает) другой ДК. Если мы провели 5 программ в разное время на разных площадках в День города нам разрешено засчитывать только 1 мероприятие, потому, что это один праздник. Ну ,вы поняли, дурдом полный. В результате, если мы в перврм полугодии считали каждый чих, во втором все показатели упали. Но в этом году у нас всё вообще резко съедет. И вообще, кто мне может сказать - откуда берутся эти цифры, у кого как считается количество мероприятий, которые необходимо провести за год. У меня в голове не укладывается - 290 мероприятий мы должны провести, в году 364 дня, 28 дней - отпуск (все уходят на июль), по 2 выходных работникам мы обязаны предоставить, календарные праздники, которые мы работаем, но отгулы должны давать, и набирается по 1,5 -2 мероприятия в день. А готовить когда? Расскажите, у кого какая система по планированию количества мероприятий в год, очень надо. Пойду бодаться с начальством.

----------


## orsia

*Вишенка-Владимир*, у нас именно учитывается "каждый чих". НО если мы принимаем участие в мероприятии другого ДК, или их артисты приходят к нам - учитываем либо мы, либо они. А так у нас летом в день от 8 мероприятий учитывается... И на Масленицу сейчас будет 4 отдельных: сцена, малая сцена, площадки, шествие... За 2009 год у нас 670 мероприятий получилось:))) Это практически по 2 в день:)))

Да, всех с прошелшими праздниками...

*гунька*, Лена, я переделывала на такой конкурс монолог, вставляла музыкальные моменты, где обо мне пели наши мальчишки... А в творческом конкурсе выступала в образе Бабы Яги.

----------


## Яшевна

У нас никогда не считались мероприятия, которые мы не готовим, а просто принимаем участие.Я в журнале не пишу не совместно ни принимали участие, я пишу например концертная программа" Когда поют солдаты" в С..ком СДК, но так делают у нас все- никто в районе не против.Мы планы в этом году написали без никаких указаний, поэтому я оставила 42 мероприятия на год.У нас в штате я- директор и худрук на 0,5 ставки.Раньше было строго 100 мероприятий.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ну а какие то нормативы кто-нибудь видел - сколько мероприятий должно быть в год:rolleyes:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Марин, нам на курсах говорили, что в год должно быть не менее 30 мероприятий. Но все, наверно зависит еще и от штата. Если у меня 3 человека, а у тебя, допустим 23 - то и мероприятий должно быть больше.

----------


## Натник

*Алла и Александр*,Алла, 30 мероприятий в год???? Нас учат на семинарах  как нужно расписывать мероприятия, например, народное гуляние включает в себя: театрализованную программу, игровую программу, концертную программу, дискотеку, даже если мы  на празднике использовали 2-3 игры или спели 3-4 песни.В итоге получается не одно, а 3-4 мероприятия. И так всё,расписываем, расписываем.... :Aga:

----------


## Яшевна

Нормативы есть.Наши приезжали с курсов рассказывали, но методкабинет считать не хочет( или не может)потому что выйдет тогда совсем мало.Сдесь количество не главное, ведь мероприятие мероприятию- рознь.Нужны действительно четкие критерии затрат на подготовку, написание сценария и т.д.Но они есть, ищите, может кто подскажет.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Когда то у нас была(-)песни " Забытый полк" хотелось бы найти к 9 мая.Кто её пел- незнаю.Там были слова:Забытый полк, уходит на закат,и вдаль плывут седые облака.Давай, Россия вспомним всех ребят...

----------


## Зарница

Ой, я такая "молодец"! Прочитала все 2 темы, а ответить всем на все вопросы умудрилась в одной, причем в 23 февраля.:biggrin: эх-хе-хе. старость чтоли...

Исправляюсь:
Вишенка -Владимир, Марина, мы тоже считаем каждый чих, а в придачу и пук. Всех все устраивает, а я и не нарываюсь. Но если будет также как и у вас - мы пропали!!!

Я как то встречала документ, где указано сколько должно быть штатных единиц. Там указывается и колличество мероприятий (районных, областных...), и наличие коллективов со званием и т.д..В принципе можно просчитать на 1 работника кол-во мероприятий.  Но.... убей не помню где это видела!!!! Если попаду завтра на работу - попробую поискать.

----------


## Tasha1979

А нас учили, что в месяц должно быть одно крупное массовое мероприятие и четыре мелких (например для детей игровая программа). У нас большая часть мероприятий - дискотеки.

----------


## Рамоновна

А мы считаем по старинке. И получается, что некоторые районные мероприятия с участием сельских ДК считаются по 15 раз. Представляю себе обвал кол-ва мероприятий, когда начнем считать по- новому.

----------


## гунька

*Яшевна*,
Вот сюда закачала "Забытый полк"-комплект.http://files.mail.ru/4WEWF5
Поет ее Семен Канада.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, да мы тоже считаем все. И 30 мероприятий это так. для красного словца было сказано нашими методистами. На самом деле мы и проводим их больше. А вообще я где-то здесь в Документах выставляла трудоемкость затрат на 1 мероприятие. Там все четко расписано. Сколько часов мы должны потратить на одно мероприятие. Если четко выполнять то что там написано, то и мероприятий должно быть намного меньше. Это если реально. Но опять же - все зависит от штата.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Цинториончик.Шоу программа "Лучший по профессии" будет проходить на большой сцене. Она включает в себя небльшой видеоролик о каждом человеке, о его профессии и его достижениях ( задействуем мультимедиа), текст об этих людях и потом вручение наград и подарков от администрации города. В принципе все придельно ясно скажите, но я такой разработкой еще не занималась и немного побаиваюсь. Хотя вроде бы в культуре работаю уже 16 год.


Я почему просила подробнее, посто я в прошлом году проводила финал конкурса для работающей молодёжи Мир моей професии нашла идейку где-то в нэте и развила по принципу Пусть говорят
Сценарий
ток-шоу «НАЙДИ СЕБЯ», 
посвященного финалу районного конкурса «Мир моей профессии»

Ведущий: Добрый день дорогие друзья! С вами я, несменная ведущая, Надежда и это ток-шоу «НАЙДИ СЕБЯ!». Наше ток-шоу сегодня посвящено финалу районного конкурса работающей молодёжи «Мир моей профессии»! Сегодня не будет лекции и просто рассказов, сегодня мы приглашаем вас на открытый разговор о том, кто такие профессионалы в своем деле? Мы живем для того, чтобы работать, или работаем для того, чтобы жить? Можно ли выбрать модную профессию так же, как выбирают модную одежду? Что лучше, любовь к модной  профессии или удовольствие от той, которой занят ты? Именно сегодня я предлагаю найти ответы на эти и многие другие вопросы, а сейчас я представляю гостей нашей студии, участников районного конкурса «Мир моей профессии», ваши аплодисменты! 

- участница под номером 

Ведущий: Хочется сказать, что именно вам, молодым специалистам, строить наше будущее. Каким оно будет, зависит от вас молодых, педагогов, монтажников, инженеров, врачей, продавцов, работников культуры.
	Найти себя – это главная задача каждого человека и сегодня в нашем зале присутствуют эксперты, те, кто наверняка знает ответы на многие вопросы или имеет мнение на этот счёт, я предоставляю слово Заместителю главы 
Ведущий: Мы считаем, что с этим мнением согласятся многие, ваши аплодисменты и мы продолжаем наше ток-шоу «Найди себя», а я напоминаю, что тема сегодняшней программы районный конкурс работающей молодёжи «Мир моей профессии».
Далее в нашей программе вы узнаете о самых популярных профессиях на сегодняшний день и то, как относятся к представителям данных профессий окружающие, не переключайтесь, после музыкальной паузы здесь появятся первые гости моего ток-шоу, от которых вы узнаете об одной из самых популярных профессий на сегодняшний день. А сейчас встречайте, свой музыкальный подарок вам дарит 
Песня  «Последний звонок».

Ведущий: Мы продолжаем ток-шоу «Найди себя»! Да, искать себя мы начинаем после последнего звонка, а вот все ли смогли найти? А я напоминаю, что тема программы районный конкурс работающей молодёжи, который проводится впервые в Ялуторовском районе и посвящен году молодёжи. Проходил он в три этапа:
- на первом этапе всех участников конкурсная комиссия отсмотрела на рабочих местах, пообщалась с коллегами и руководством;
-на втором этапе участникам предстояло показать свои знания Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации, правил охраны труда, техники безопасности. 
Ведущий: Сегодня заключительный этап и я приглашаю первого гостя моего ток-шоу, встречайте 

Ведущий: Ваши аплодисменты. Сейчас мы с вами прервёмся на небольшую музыкальную паузу, после которой вы узнаете, насколько трудными и непредсказуемыми бывают некоторые профессии, кажущиеся легкими на первый взгляд.  Встречайте! А сейчас встречайте на нашей сцене снова Наталья Шихова -  «Калина». Оставайтесь с нами, и вы не пожалеете!

Ведущие: И снова с вами я, Надежда, и ток шоу «Найди себя». Ответить на вопрос как попала куда-либо калина нам сможет только агроном, но к сожалению данная профессия на нашем ток-шоу не представлена. Поэтому мы продолжаем я приглашаю в нашу студию следующих гостей Сергей Пьянков и Виктор Акриш, это представители одной из самых перспективных на сегодняшний день профессий, которые точно знают – что новые технологии – наивысшая ценность на данный момент. 

Ведущий: Ваши аплодисменты нашим гостям. Знаете, о следующих гостях моей программы можно сказать: их профессия – это призвание, встречайте Евгения и Алексей Паничевы и их мнение о самых древних профессиях.

Ведущий: А я напоминаю, что это ток-шоу «Найди себя». Сегодня у меня в гостях представители одной из самых популярных профессий на сегодняшний день в неё идут все и с любым образованием настолько она популярна встречайте - Альфинур Нурмухаметова с группой поддержки и их мнение о профессии продавца.

Ведущий: А я напоминаю, что в эфире ток-шоу «Найди себя». Прежде чем мы прервёмся на музыкальную паузу эксперты отправляются на обсуждение увиденного и услышанного и делают свои выводы по первому районному конкурсу рабочей молодёжи, а впереди нас ждёт самое интересное награждение победителей конкурса. А сейчас в нашей студии Наталья Шихова. Не переключайтесь будет интересно.

Ведущий: И снова с вами ток-шоу «Найди себя». Я напоминаю, что темой сегодняшнего разговора стал первый районный конкурс работающей молодёжи «Мир моей профессии» и мы убедились в том, что наши конкурсанты давно нашли себя, и каждый из них гордится своей профессией и является высококлассным специалистом. Впереди нас ждёт самое интересное награждение победителей конкурса, который так бурно обсуждался на сегодняшней программе.
Награждение победителей.
Ведущий: Ваши аплодисменты победителям! Тема следующей программы нашего ток-шоу районный конкурс молодых семей «Молодёжное подворье» мы постараемся обсудить следующие вопросы: Совместимы ли два понятия молодёжь и село? Не изжило ли себя понятие домашнее животноводство? И самое главное, что важнее село для молодёжи или молодёжь для села? А на сегодня всё. И помните, что главное не модная профессия, а удовольствие от той которой ты занят! 

Звучит Гимн Тюменской молодёжи +
возможно поможет!!! Извините,что заставила ждать немного была занята не заходила на форум!!!

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*



> Добавлено через 10 минут
> Гунька, а вот тут - http://s-f-k.forum2x2.ru/forum-f4/tema-t213.htm есть + и - песни Ты культработник, может пригодится.


Обидно, но у меня не получается ни скачать, ни прослушать. Может кто-нибудь скинет? nadinka-8@mail.ru или может есть другая сылка???:frown:

*Добавлено через 40 минут*



> А мы считаем по старинке. И получается, что некоторые районные мероприятия с участием сельских ДК считаются по 15 раз. Представляю себе обвал кол-ва мероприятий, когда начнем считать по- новому.


Девочки я работаю в районном Центре культуры и мы наших сельских года полтора приучаем к тому чтоб не дублировали, и сами за ними и за собой строго следим. У нас областное начальство тоже строго с этим, но если одну программу откатали на разную публику несколько раз, то считаем столько площадок столько и мероприятий!

----------


## orsia

> А нас учили, что в месяц должно быть одно крупное массовое мероприятие и четыре мелких (например для детей игровая программа). У нас большая часть мероприятий - дискотеки.


Мы если зимой даем 30 мероприятий в месяц, на нас комитет культуры коситься начинает: а что так мало???? А летом от 60 до 80 в месяц получается...

А раньше, до того, как все-все-все стали учитывать, мы вели не один, а два журнала учета мероприятий: первый - мероприятия, которые МЫ подготовили и провели, а второй - В КОТОРЫХ ПРИНЯЛИ УЧАСТИЕ. Так и писали в отчетах: подготовили и провели - столько-то, приняли участие во стольких-то. Щас правильно, как у *Натник*, отдельно - театрализация, отдельно - станции, а раньше за одно считали.. Вот только мне интересно: уменьшать количество незззяяя... А какие еще "чихи" считать???? И так все -все-все... Разве что уроки мужества хора ветеранов не учитываем....

----------


## Цинториончик

:smile:Ребята помогите, тут такое дело у нас есть Общественная организация "Воины запаса ВДВ" они запланировали уроки мужества в школах, как их проводить может кто-то проводил нечто подобное??? Плиз!!! Очень нужна ваша помощь!!!:smile::smile:

----------


## Яшевна

Большое спасибо, какая вы умничка,а нет ли у вас песни " Мамины сны" её исполняла Маша Распутина.Каждый год жалею что у меня её нет.

----------


## Tasha1979

Качаю "Ты культработник!" +/-, и "Мамины сны" -. Мамины сны хорошая песня для Дня Победы. Докачаю и выставлю ссылки на них.

----------


## Prokaza

У нас это зовется социальный заказ, мы ,как планируем, так и отчитываемся целой кучей: если брать по мероприятим ,обязательно с указанием районного или поселкового масштаба, то по-отдельности: столько организовали и провели, во стольких поучаствовали, столько для каждой целевой аудитории ,столько для всего населения, столько по ЗОЖ, столько патриотического воспитания, столько сохранение и развитие национальной культуры (живем на самом Севере Якутии) и т.д., потом составляется сводный план или отчет по учреждению культуры, смотря что делаем, где прописывается общее количество мероприятий с указанием, что именно делали - провели или просто поучаствовали... Передаем в управление культуры, там они из всех составляют общий по культуре района, где считают общее количество мероприятий, учитывая только те, про которые сказано "организация и проведение" ,поэтому в рамках учреждения считается и проведение, и участие, а в рамках района ,одно мероприятие считается один раз. по требованиям властей, каждое учреждение культуры ежемесячно должно проводить минимум одно мероприятие для каждого слоя населения (младшие школьники ,средние, старшие, молодежь, взрослое население, пенсионерыи т.д.), цикл меропряитий ,посвященный календарным праздникам, минимум одно тематическое - ЗОЖ и т.д. Иногда совмещаем, приурочиваем, выкручиваемся, летом - усиление детских, кроме этого ,именно мы порядка 10 районных конкурсов проводим в год, участвуем вплоть до республики - дальше финансы не позволяют ,только самолетом можем, народные гуляния все на нас, митинги, дни сел, отчеты коллективов самодеятельности ,выпускные, беремся за корпоративы, свадьбы-юбилеи. в год организации около 150 выходит ,участие еще в стольких же, штат у нас: директор ,ставка худ.рука, 4 методиста, диджей и киномеханик. Так и живем!!!

----------


## Светлана sun

> :smile:Ребята помогите, тут такое дело у нас есть Общественная организация "Воины запаса ВДВ" они запланировали уроки мужества в школах, как их проводить может кто-то проводил нечто подобное??? Плиз!!! Очень нужна ваша помощь!!!:smile::smile:


У нас в РДК есть клуб военно-патриотического воспитания "Юный патриот" - это конечно не совсем то, что у вас, но может по шаблону сделаете. Мы приглашаем ветеранов и школьников, при чём если это младший школьный возраст, то заранее раздаём вопросы, если старшеклассники, то они самостоятельного готовят вопросы для ветеранов, которые их интересуют. 
1. Вводная беседа - зачем собрались? по какому поводу? представляем гостя.2. Показ видеоролика по теме, либо слайд-шоу. 3. Слово ветерану, его рассказ. 4. Беседа, вопрос-ответ, обсуждение увиденного и услышанного. В общем ничего особенного. Может вам подойдет такой планчик :Aga:  Удачи!

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Нам на районном семинаре "Итоги работы за 2009 г" сказали: Коллеги учитывайте любой шаг в творчество. Получается что, у меня на селе старушка живёт, ей 80 лет, я пошла к ней в гости поздравила её, прочитала стих (может и песенку спою) и у меня в журнале плюсом одно мероприятие. Или я подготовила и провела праздничный концерт к 8 марта для населения в 2 тыс. народу, и у меня вновь плюсом одно мероприятие в журнале и где-же справедливость. Я к таким бабушкам-старушкам могу сходить раз 100, и 100 мероприятий в журнале. Я работаю директором сельского СДК.

----------


## Толстячок

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
 :flower: Цинториончик. :flower: 
Огромное спасибо за сценарий. Скоро нашему городу исполняется 300 лет и нас загрузили работой по самые уши. 10 дней больших площадных программ (у нас большая крытая сцена на улице), крутимся как можем. Еще раз огромное спасибо!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Яшевна

Я тоже работаю в хуторе, где численность жителей 400 человек.Всевозможные посещения на дому я не считаю мероприятием, кроме поздравления в День Победы.Там небольшая программа, выступают дети,есть сценарий,он повторяется в каждом дворе, нов журнал пишу как одно мероприятие. А насчёт справедливости - так её не только здесь, её нигде нет. На то они мероприятия, что бы были разные.В какие то вкладываешь много труда, на других просто отдыхаешь. Так я думаю.

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
Поздравляю! я вас недавно знаю, но поняла что вы это заслужили. Как хорошо что есть ещё люди, любящие своё дело.
А насчёт зарплат у меня 5200, худрук- 3200(0,5) техничка- 1082 (0,25).Такие зряплаты.

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*



> Во,блин, одна область а такая разница в ценах! У нас, в Тамбовском районе, хлеб - 13 руб, молоко - 30 руб. А звукорежиссёр получет 9 тыс. Но минусовки он не делает, да и озвучку мероприятию написать неможет пока нормально. Это я, альтруистка, нахожу в сети минусрвки. Худрук готовит озвучку, обрабатывает и сводит треки.



А у нас молоко летом-4,50, а зимой 7,50. Разница лишь в том, что мы его продаём по такой цене.( я живу в хуторе и держу корову)

----------


## natalifrost

Ведущие бабки – Матрена и Цветочек- «Закрытие сезона в  «МОЛНИИ»

          Входят новые русские бабки. Разговаривают между собой.
Ц.  Эй, Матрёна! Ты чего такая нарядная?
М.  А ты разве не слыхала? Нас газовики к себе пригласили!
       Ц.  Неужто прямо на север? Там, говорят, за одну ночь тыщу баксов заработать можно!
       М. Размечталась! Там ночь-то полгода длится!
             И не туда нас пригласили, а в ресторан «Молния», ведущими! И знаешь, почему?
       Ц.   По заявкам мужиков, конечно!
       М. Да просто потому, что у газовиков «бабок» всегда много, вот и нас «до кучи» позвали! 
 М.  А почему ресторан «Молния» назывется?
 Ц.   Да потому что обслуживают молниеносно!
 М.  А потом счёт, «как гром среди ясного неба»!
 Ц.   И вовсе нет! Цены там вполне нормальные! А грохочет только музыка, и то,
        когда молодёжь гуляет! 
       Ц.   Я вижу, ты уже всё про них знаешь! Ладно, я согласная! Хоть посмотреть
             на настоящих мужиков! Вот только таблетку приму, чтоб голова от радости не кружилась!
             (Достаёт упаковку, глотает таблетку, пищит)
 М. А чего это ты пищишь? 
 Ц.  Вот, на упаковке написано: «После приёма ПИЩИ» !
 М. Ох, и тёмная ты, Цветочек!  Это же о пище речь идёт!
 Ц.  Да если бы у нас, бабок, пища была, нам бы и лекарства не потребовались!
 М. Всё равно потребовались бы! Бальзамы всякие омолаживающие, виагры,
 коньки золотые!
 Ц.  Сама уж скоро «коньки отбросишь»,  на что тебе лыжи с коньками?
 М. Ну, и отстала же ты от жизни! Не знаешь, как на западе все бабки 
       омоложаются? Исключительно через секс! Я вот после Нового года на французскую
       диету сажусь!
 Ц. Это что за диета такая? Лягушачьи лапки, что ли?
 М. Неужто не слыхала? На завтрак сначала секс, потом кекс.
       На обед – сначала кекс, потом секс! На ужин – только секс! 
       Если не помогает, мучное исключить!
 Ц.  А ежели спросят, сколько лет?  
 М. Говори – 30 лет и 360 месяцев!
 Ц.  Правильно! И пусть все газовики  знают мой возраст! Но частично!
 М. И как ты их поздравлять думаешь?
 Ц.  А у меня тост про любовь есть!
      М. Тебе хорошо, ты ещё в любовь веришь! А я чувствую, мой дед мне изменяет!
            Даже знаю, где!  Знаю, с кем!  Только не знаю, чем!
      Ну, пошли , нас уже в «Молнии» заждались! Значит, с тебя тост, а с меня анекдот
про новых русских.  И хором  песню про газ и Северный Кавказ!
Ц.  Это что ещё за песня?
М.  Вот, держи слова! Всем раздашь лично в руки!

            Выходят к зрителям поближе.
М. Здравствуйте, дорогие газовики !
             Собрались мы сегодня вместе
               В таком уютном,  классном месте!
               Все, кто приехал к нам в Небуг,
               Имеют множество заслуг!

              Сегодня выпить есть резон,
               Ведь закрывается сезон!
               За газ и Северный Кавказ
               Мы тост поднимем много раз!   

Всем раздаются слова, и газовики хором поют песню на мотив 
       «К сожаленью, День Рожденья…»:

      Пусть бегут неуклюже
       Пешеходы по лужам
       В вашем дальнем Тюменском краю,
       А у нас на Кавказе
       О любви и о газе
       Все под солнышком  юга поют!    

                  Припев:
       Мы вас любим, уважаем!
       Ведь без газа жизни нет!
       Приезжать к нам приглашаем!
       Шлём большой привет!


       Прилетит вдруг волшебник
       В голубом вертолёте
       И путёвку на месяц продлит!
       Сдать билеты заставит
       И навеки оставит
       Загорелый и радостный вид!

              Припев.

       Так желаем трудиться,
       Чтоб по праву гордиться
       Вами отрасль родная могла!
       А пока отдыхайте,
       Кислород здесь вдыхайте,
       Отложив ненадолго дела!

        Поздравленья шлём тюменцам!
        Приезжайте в Туапсе!
        Встретить  рады вас всем сердцем,
        Это видят все! 

М. Желаем вам много-много любви!  Рассказывай скорее свой анекдот про любовь!(бабке)
      Ц. А знаете ли вы, что такое любовь?         
       -   Любовь – это болезнь, при которой помогает только постельный режим!
         - Какая же это болезнь, если расходуется столько энергии! – говорит Врач-
           Это работа! 
       -   Какая же это работа? – говорит Инженер, - когда основной агрегат стоит?
           Это искусство!
        -  Какое же это искусство - говорит Актёр, -  когда нет зрителей!
            Это наука!
        -  Какая  же это наука - говорит профессор, - когда самый паршивый
            студент может, а я – нет!
Так выпьем за то, чтобы все мы были вечными студентами в любви!

      Музыкальная пауза.


    Ц.  Я предлагаю выпить за счастье! А что такое счастье?
        Счастье – это когда тебя понимают… Пусть вас понимают везде,  даже за границей!
          А то рассказывают, был такой случай. Портье заграничного отеля  берёт трубку и слышит:
        - Ту ти ту-ту-ту!
          Он кладёт трубку.
          Снова звонок, опять 
        - Ту ти ту-ту-ту!
           Он снова кладёт трубку.
           Тут врывается новый русский.
        - Ты что, кореш, по-английски совсем «не волочёшь»?
           Сколько раз тебе повторять:
         - Два чая в двести двадцать второй номер? 
          Так выпьем за то, чтобы мы всегда друг друга понимали!

     Ц. Желаю женщинам, чтобы мужья раз пять-шесть в неделю… домой приходили!
      М.  А мужикам, чтобы перхоти не было! От рогов.
      Ц.  И ещё, чтобы у Вас было много «бабок»! Во всех валютах! 
           Да нет, не «валютных бабок»!  Я имею в виду «капусту»! И не на грядке, а  в кармане!
      М.Так выпьем за то, чтобы у вас всегда были «бабки»!


Привет, форумчане1 Работаю в санатории, писали этот вариант для ведущих в образе новых русских бабок. Может кому пригодится. Пишите, кто работает в пансионатах, будем дружить.
Ведь каждый год придумываем что-то новое, хочется разнообразить свои программы, пишите будеи меняться.Моя почта - ng 7648@mail.ru Наталье.

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

А у нас молоко летом-4,50, а зимой 7,50. Разница лишь в том, что мы его продаём по такой цене.( я живу в хуторе и держу корову)[/QUOTE]

Сказала мужу - не поверил. Неужели существуют такие цены. 
А зарплата у культработников действительно мизерная, вот и приходится подрабатывать тамадой.

----------


## Prokaza

А у нас хдеб - 40 руб, молоко (литр в тетрапаке, другого нет) - 110 руб, десяток яиц - 160 руб, а зарплата: худрук (1 ставка) - 17тыс, методисты - 12тыс, звукооператор - 10тыс, киномеханик - 8,5тыс. Беремся не только за корпоративы, а за все, что можно. Чтобы выбраться в центр Росси, то сначала только самолетом до Якутска - 22500руб в один конец, а потом уже появляются варианты. С 1 июля вводят новую систему оплаты труда. В министерстве культуры Республики говорят, что ничего не потеряем... Хочется верить в лучшее...............

----------


## Цинториончик

:Ok: 


> Цинториончик.
> Огромное спасибо за сценарий. Скоро нашему городу исполняется 300 лет и нас загрузили работой по самые уши. 10 дней больших площадных программ (у нас большая крытая сцена на улице), крутимся как можем. Еще раз огромное спасибо!!!!


Пожалуйста!!! Рада если чем-то помогла!!! :Ok: :wink:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> У нас в РДК есть клуб военно-патриотического воспитания "Юный патриот" - это конечно не совсем то, что у вас, но может по шаблону сделаете. Мы приглашаем ветеранов и школьников, при чём если это младший школьный возраст, то заранее раздаём вопросы, если старшеклассники, то они самостоятельного готовят вопросы для ветеранов, которые их интересуют. 
> 1. Вводная беседа - зачем собрались? по какому поводу? представляем гостя.2. Показ видеоролика по теме, либо слайд-шоу. 3. Слово ветерану, его рассказ. 4. Беседа, вопрос-ответ, обсуждение увиденного и услышанного. В общем ничего особенного. Может вам подойдет такой планчик Удачи!


Спасибочки!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Цинториончик

Tasha1979 
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Спасибочки огромное!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## kladovkin

Здравствуйте! подскажите пожалуйста! Централизованная и децетрализованная клыбные сети! какие недостатки и преимущества у каждой из этих систем? Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Цинториончик

:wink:Ребята, меня озадачили надеюсь на вашу помощь надо придумать для Главы района шуточный Диплом или Почётную грамоту к 23 февраля, мне надо сочинить за что. Ну, например, за умение вести переговоры с женщинами, разработку долгосрочной стратегии ..................... чего-то, ну что-то в таком стиле шуточно!!!! Может у нас вместе получится сочинить!!!!:wink:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Здравствуйте! подскажите пожалуйста! Централизованная и децетрализованная клыбные сети! какие недостатки и преимущества у каждой из этих систем? Заранее благодарен!


В централизованной системе достаточно сделать 1 юр.лицо, а все клубы- сельскими филиалами. Одна бухгалтерия, кадры, трудовые, все-все - в одном месте. 
Не представляю, как сельский клуб, где всего 3-4 ставки, является юр. лицом с печатью, бухгалтером, делопроизводством/приказы, трудовые книжки, охрана труда, устав, налоги... :Jopa: / Кто такое потянет?
Преимущество децентрализации вижу в одном: если клубы /3-5/объединить территориально/по поселениям/в одно юр. лицо... Получается не совсем централизация, но и не полная децентрализация. Во завернула!

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Я вот и тяну, год как оформила СДК юрид.лицом, учредитель - администрация сельсовета, благо они пошли на встречу и всю бухгалтерию взяли на себя, это стоило 0,5 ст. методиста, её они себе забрали. Как правильно писать приказы, заполнять трудовые и т.п. научила знакомая из центра занятости, огромное ей спасибо, а вот документацию по ОТ до сих пор в порядок привести некогда, ведь нужно ещё и творчеством заниматься.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> если клубы /3-5/объединить территориально/по поселениям/в одно юр. лицо...


Ира, у нас именно так и сделали. В моем МУК - 3 Дома культуры. Один центральный и 2 структурных подразделения. Правда у нас есть на все юр лица 1 расчетный центр (бухгалтерия). Это очень облегчает работу нам. Я не представляю, что мне за 50 км почти ежедневно нужно было бы бывать в районном центре, решая всякого рода проблемы с фондами, налоговой, заключением договоров.

----------


## Tasha1979

У нас каждый СДК - юр.лицо, а их в районе 15 (+7 клубов, которые являются частью СДК). Это жуть, в СДК работает диретор и худрук. Финансами ведает бухгалтер сельской администрации, администрация им платит зарплату и финансирует мероприятия и т.п. Вот и суют во все дела Дома культуры свой нахальный нос и глава сельсовета (это ладно, ему положено!) и бухгалтер (Царь и бог всего и вся). Они и все деньги от дискотек отбирают (насовсем) и экономии средств у них небывает почемуто. А мы, Районный ДК и Отдел культуры, вроде и непричём. Есть договор о сотрудничестве и взаимодействии в области культур между районной админгистрацией и сельскими. По нему сёла должны нам отчёты присылать по требованию, в смотрах участвовать, а мы им методическую и практическую помощь оказывать. Но на деле, как мы с них чтото можем спарашивать, если не мы им зарплату платим, и не можем им финансово помочь. Мы им говорим что годовой отчёт надо сдавать, они мне: Делать вам нечего, понапридумывали отчётов. Мы вам ничего не должны! Приходится им отвечать тем же: За сценариями и минусовками можете не приезжать. Тогда бухтят, но делают.
Трудно им, почти везде по два человека, а на них теперь и мероприятия и документация. И штрафы за отсутствие пропитки и сигнализации на их плечах. Жаль, централизованно всё было лучше.
Извините, накипело.

----------


## Натник

> Кто такое потянет?


Представляете, тянем-м-м...лямку, а куда деваться, нас никто не спрашивал. Хотя есть свои плюсы и минусы.... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Приходится им отвечать тем же: За сценариями и минусовками можете не приезжать.


А мы к своим и не ездем,потому что, во-первых, им некогда, уних также дела, мероприятия, а во-вторых, какую они могут методическую помощь оказать, если они и сами никуда не ездят,(в смысле на семинары и курсы), да и девчонки молодые работают  без образования и стажа, наши коллеги, проработавшие по 20-30 лет в культуре и то больше знают и понимают. А за минусовками, так вообще и не обращаемся, каждый выкручивается как может, они нам так сказали - это платные услуги РДК...А как праздник районный, так сразу вспоминают о нас, на помощь зовут, это при том, что  в городе 5 учреждений культуры, не считая ДШИ...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А мы к своим и не ездем,потому что, во-первых, им некогда, уних также дела, мероприятия, а во-вторых, какую они могут методическую помощь оказать, если они и сами никуда не ездят,(в смысле на семинары и курсы), да и девчонки молодые работают без образования и стажа, наши коллеги, проработавшие по 20-30 лет в культуре и то больше знают и понимают.


Как все это похоже. Такая же ситуация у нас. Я сама в прошлом году методисту РДК оказывала методическую помощь.:smile: Ну а уж у минусах и сценариях и говорить нечего.

----------


## Натали_я

> благо они пошли на встречу и всю бухгалтерию взяли на себя, это стоило 0,5 ст. методиста, её они себе забрали.


Ой, зря....... лучше бы у себя 0,5 ставки бухгалтера открыли. Нам не разрешили  открыть ставку бухгалтера - сделали централизованную бухг. культуры и теперь  :Jopa:

----------


## areshek

Здравствуйте. Я тут готовлюсь к зональному туру республиканксого конкурса "Салют Победы". Видела где-то подборку фото о труженках тыла (документальное фото 40-х годов): обозы с хлебом, транспоранты и т.п. А теперь найти не могу. Может кто подскажет?

----------


## Натали_я

> Это жуть, в СДК работает диретор и худрук. Финансами ведает бухгалтер сельской администрации, администрация им платит зарплату и финансирует мероприятия и т.п. Вот и суют во все дела Дома культуры свой нахальный нос и глава сельсовета (это ладно, ему положено!) и бухгалтер (Царь и бог всего и вся). Они и все деньги от дискотек отбирают (насовсем) и экономии средств у них небывает почемуто. А мы, Районный ДК и Отдел культуры, вроде и непричём.


Вот-вот, именно так, а еще этот главбух. считает себя руководителем ДК, командует директорами. И бегаем мы в эту ЦБК раз по 10 на дню, так, 1 бумажку подписать, ведь так сложно сделать пакет документов, платежек на подпись. Чтобы что-то приобрести - надо спросить разрешение. В выходные им приспичивает позвонить, по о-о-очень срочному делу, в рабочее время же нельзя.... Я уж молчу про отгулы...:frown: Фраза - ты-директор, вот и думай, звучит, если только на суд по пожарке надо ехать и т.д...

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*
*гунька*,
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Сценарий супер  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> А мы к своим и не ездем,потому что, во-первых, им некогда, уних также дела, мероприятия


В течение 2 лет общение с отделом культуры сводилось лишь к сдаче отчетов, в этом году подписали соглашение о сотрудничестве, но изменений существенных пока не наблюдается.:smile:

----------


## Naira

> Ой, зря....... лучше бы у себя 0,5 ставки бухгалтера открыли. Нам не разрешили открыть ставку бухгалтера - сделали централизованную бухг. культуры и теперь


У меня свой бухгалтер,но с первого марта глава централизованную бухгалтерию создает,я не знаю хорошо это или плохо,но мое мнение(я против)вряд ли что изменит

----------


## Tasha1979

Я заведую методическим отделом РДК. К нам часто за помощью обращаются. В сёлах нет интернета, да и компьютеров нет, выписывают только "Чем развлечь гостей" (и то за свой счёт), а у нас подписка побогаче и фонотеку я собрала приличную. Если просят, ищу в интернете минуса, озвучку им записываю. Да и как День села, они нас зовут с концертной программой. Мы их учим документацию прравильно вести, делать Стандарт качества, муниц.задание, положение об оплате труда.

----------


## Irenka-da

> Девочки и мальчики, спасибо всем за помощь и поддержку! Я ни на кого не собиралась обижаться, а наоборот, благодарю всех за советы, идеи и выдержки из сценариев,благодаря которым все-таки "родила" визитку к конкурсу.Правда, получилось не так, как задумывала, т.к. в комитете сказали, что представить надо не сколько себя, сколько коллектив.И время дали-5 минут.
> 
> Подскажите, что не так, пожалуйста! На мой взгляд, суховато немного...Приму любую критику!



Ох уж эти пресловутые пять минут! каждый раз на подобных конкурсах хочется воскликнуть: ну с чего вы взяли, что ТАКУЮ профессию можно раскрыть за ЭТО время!!!:mad: тем более коллектив, и еще умудриться подарить сердце.
Поэтому только - М-О-Л-О-Д-Е-Ц!
а насчет сухости, не думаю, судя по представленному "отчету", а главное легкости с какой вы ее написали, все проходило задорно, в хорошем темпе и с сердцем. 
Единственное мне показалось, что уклон больше дан на представление профессии, а не себя в профессии (этакая реклама на ярмарке профессий),  но ведь я не знаю условий визитки. 
надеюсь не обидела. с уважением.

----------


## kladovkin

Что входит или должно входить в "стандарт качества" (обязательный минимум) услуги?

----------


## Цинториончик

> А мы к своим и не ездем,потому что, во-первых, им некогда, уних также дела, мероприятия, а во-вторых, какую они могут методическую помощь оказать, если они и сами никуда не ездят,(в смысле на семинары и курсы), да и девчонки молодые работают без образования и стажа, наши коллеги, проработавшие по 20-30 лет в культуре и то больше знают и понимают. А за минусовками, так вообще и не обращаемся, каждый выкручивается как может, они нам так сказали - это платные услуги РДК...А как праздник районный, так сразу вспоминают о нас, на помощь зовут, это при том, что в городе 5 учреждений культуры, не считая ДШИ...


Девочки, что же так грустно!!! мы вот стараемся по мере возможности проводить для своих и мастерклассы и методическую помощь оказываем и минусовки ищем где можем, хотя у нас тоже коллектив обновился много молодых, но 50% нас с образованием, но и заинтересованность есть хочется, чтоб и ДК мероприятия проводили на высоком уровне. Чтоб общее мнение о культуре района было на должном уровне!!! Одним словом помогаем чем можем, а вот нас на учёбу тоже к сожалению не отправляют, хотя так хочется!!!:frown::frown::frown:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Сообщение от Tasha1979 
> Это жуть, в СДК работает диретор и худрук. Финансами ведает бухгалтер сельской администрации, администрация им платит зарплату и финансирует мероприятия и т.п. Вот и суют во все дела Дома культуры свой нахальный нос и глава сельсовета (это ладно, ему положено!) и бухгалтер (Царь и бог всего и вся). Они и все деньги от дискотек отбирают (насовсем) и экономии средств у них небывает почемуто. А мы, Районный ДК и Отдел культуры, вроде и непричём.


Девочки читаю и просто ужасаюсь!!! У нас всё централизованно и сельские администрации вообще к нас никакого отношения не имеют кроме того что ДК находится на их территории и по большим мероприятиям проводят согласования, а деньги от платных услуг ДК тратят по своему усмотрению!!! Мы только можем дать совет и рекомендации.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Я заведую методическим отделом РДК. К нам часто за помощью обращаются. В сёлах нет интернета, да и компьютеров нет, выписывают только "Чем развлечь гостей" (и то за свой счёт), а у нас подписка побогаче и фонотеку я собрала приличную. Если просят, ищу в интернете минуса, озвучку им записываю. Да и как День села, они нас зовут с концертной программой. Мы их учим документацию прравильно вести, делать Стандарт качества, муниц.задание, положение об оплате труда.


Ой! нашла человека родного по духу. У меня хоть и опыт не большой, но я второй год работаю по такому же принципу!!!

----------


## kladovkin

Уважаемые, дамы и господа!
А по конкретней! ПЛЮСЫ Централизованной, ПЛЮСЫ децентрализованной, и МИНУСЫ Централизованной, МИНУСЫ децентрализованной!!!
И еще такой вопрос! Как же можно оценить качество предоставляемой услуги? Как и чем можно его отфиксировать? Что входит или должно входить в "стандарт качества" (обязательный минимум) услуги? 

Как говориться с меня шоколадка))))) ну в смысле БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЕН!!!!!

----------


## Victorya

Уважаемый *kladovkin*, искренне рады ВАШЕМУ присутствию на нашем форуме! :flower:  Я понимаю, что вы с нами всего два дня, но прежде всего желательно представится, рассказать откуда вы, кем работаете, сколько лет отдали нашему ОБЩЕМУ ЛЮБИМОМУ ДЕЛУ... А затем уж и пальцы гнуть  



> А по конкретней!


, уж тем более что, по-моему коллеги достаточно четко расписали все плюсы и централизованной и децентрализованной систем, расписали, разжевали ...осталось только в рот положить!
Без обид! Почитайте повнимательнее последние три странички ветки, и куда уж ещё ясней!!!

У нас система очень давно децентрализованная: все сельские учреждения культуры (а из 33) самостоятельные юридические лица, в основной своей массе их финансовую деятельность ведет бухгалтер сельского совета, но есть несколько ДК, которые ввели в штат бухгалтера. Что касается их творческого взаимодействия с РОМЦем, то вот уже лет семь они ежемесячно СТАБИЛЬНО приезжают к нам на "Школу клубного работника", где мы стараемся (и довольно успешно осуществляем) их практическое обучение по всем направлениям деятельности (начиная с творческой и заканчивая делопроизводством). Прежде, чем принять на работу в СДК специалиста, главы сельских советов советуются с нами, вновь принятый работник берется под усиленную опеку, пока не увидим, что справляется самостоятельно... Сценарии, минусовки, запись и сведение фонограмм мы им тоже помогаем делать...
 Не срою, есть отдельные главы сельских советов, которые науськивают своих клубных работников:..."мол, я тут хозяин, и слушать только меня, скажу едь в район - поезжай, скажу дома сиди - значит, сиди!" Но таких "князьков" - единицы, и они тоже достаточно быстро понимают, почему в соседних селах и концерты интереснее, и районные артисты приезжают...
 А вообще, конечно тяжело держать массу клубных работников без малейших рычагов воздействия, т.е. без централизации... И уверена, что не сладко и самим директорам СДК со всей ношей ответственности и незащищенности...
 Но дай Бог всем нам сил и любви к своей работе!

----------


## Натали_я

> Девочки читаю и просто ужасаюсь!!! У нас всё централизованно и сельские администрации вообще к нас никакого отношения не имеют кроме того что ДК находится на их территории


здесь очень сильный фактор в том, что мы финансируемся из бюджета сельского поселения, сколько сочтут нужным, столько и дадут в бюджет ДК., мы являемся юр.лицом, а учредитель - глава, здание ДК - в собственности администрации... Так что никуда не прыгнешь... У нас в районе некоторые директора ДК уже ждут - не дождутся ухода на автономку...  А вдруг........

----------


## Рамоновна

> У нас в районе некоторые директора ДК уже ждут - не дождутся ухода на автономку...  А вдруг........


??? А жить-то на что через три года, когда бюджетное финансирование снимут? Мы тут подсчитали, чтобы сделать ДШИ полностью автономной, с каждого ребенка надо собирать по 1500 в месяц. Каково?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> чтобы сделать ДШИ полностью автономной


Наши учреждения никогда не смогут быть полностью автономными. Останется госзаказ (содержание коллективов, которые никогда не смогут быть платными, типа хоров ветеранов, и проведение социально- значимых мероприятий)
Я в унынии. Если даже всеведующая Ирина не смогла мне ответить про кол-во мероприятий для ДК в год :frown: Нам на этот год поставили290 мероприятий, но с новой системой учёта никогда на эту цифру не выйти.

----------


## kerchgalina

ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА ВЕСЕЛАЯ, ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННАЯ ВИЗИТКА, ДЛЯ МАЛЬЧИКА 11 КЛАССА НА КОНКУРС "УЧЕНИК ГОДА"

Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## Натали_я

> ??? А жить-то на что


 :Aga: :frown::frown::frown:

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*kerchgalina*,
 Вам сюда        http://www.tca77.narod.ru/index294.htm

----------


## Рамоновна

> ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА ВЕСЕЛАЯ, ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННАЯ ВИЗИТКА, ДЛЯ МАЛЬЧИКА 11 КЛАССА НА КОНКУРС "УЧЕНИК ГОДА"


http://www.tca77.narod.ru/index294.htm

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/212920/

http://trusowo.ucoz.com/index/0-17

----------


## kerchgalina

Рамоновна!!!! Я очень Вам благодарна! Третья ссылка очень нужная и полезная!!!!
Натали Я спасибо Вам, что откликнулись!!!!

----------


## Tasha1979

Урра! Вчера провели День защитника Отечества, а сегодня в нашем РДК прошла защита звания народный. 11 коллективов нашего района защитились. Делали театрализованную программу на 1:30 час., 29 музыкальных номеров. Всё прошло хорошо. Всё было посвящено 65-летию Победы. Наша программа называлась "Фото на память". Вот ссылочка  http://files.mail.ru/KVZ8HO  , тут сценарий, программка, картинка на задник сцены в боольшом разрешении (фото оформления сцены смотрите в разделе "Оформление сцены"), плакат моего изготоления "Важные даты войны" (всех обязали стенды оформить, может и вам пригодится), и плакат "65 лет Победы" (там надпись "До дня Победы осталось...", сверху прикрепляем файл, куда ежедневно ставим лист с кол-вом дней, оставшихся до 9 мая - заставили всю область так сделать).
Надеюсь пригодится.

----------


## Victorya

> Урра! Вчера провели День защитника Отечества


Наташа, мы тоже вчера "отстрелялись"! Правда грядущие выборы на пост мера города помогли нам с концертной программой... Один из кандидатов пригласил в качестве подарка горожанам сестер Толмачевых - победителей детского "Евровидения -2006", поэтому наша задача в концерте была разбавить их выступление хореографическими детскими номерами. Ну а пролог, официальные поздравления, вручение юбилейных медалей, все как полагается... Все прошло на ура. Фотографии сейчас скину в "Оформление" и "Фото мероприятий". 
Всем, кто ещё не провел День Защитника Отечества - удачной работы!

----------


## гунька

*Tasha1979*,



> Урра! Вчера провели День защитника Отечества,


А нам завтра предстоит..
Спасибо, Наташенька, за материал! :flower:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Tasha1979*, Наташа,
 А почему у вас Тамбовский р-н, вы же на Дальнем Востоке (ой, как мне туда хочется съездить, но наверное в Америку дешевле)

----------


## Зарница

Мы тоже вчера отстрелялись. Прошло на ура! Но не обошлось и без "сюрпризов" - во время концерта сгорела рампа и пол сцены остались при  минимуме (в полумраке практически). Награждение боялась больше всего (затянется, незнаешь что ждать от ветеранов...), но прошло все с такой теплотой, что многие зрители даже плакали. Короче: зритель доволен, администрация довольна, а я счатлива что очередной концерт ПРОШЕЛ.
 Но не расслабится. Скоро 8 марта - опять концерт. 9 мая - цикл мероприятий. А самая больная тема - это концерт ко Дню труда! (мыслей и идей по проведению хоть одно из этих мероприятий пока вообще нет - и это пугает!).
*Гунька*, Лена - тебе удачи завтра!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Надеюсь пригодится.


Наташа, спасибо. Всегда все пригодится. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Девочки, а у нас 22 мероприятие. В этом году мы делаем развлекательную программу. А медали мы по домам развезли. Дома ветеранов поздравили. Так что будем мы выбирать Рыцаря 21 века. Потом покажу, что получилось.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А у нас завтра начинается работа на фестивале русской сказки в Суздале, коллективы едут туда, а в здании ДК будет проходить областной турнир по кикбоксингу, 23 концерт для ветеранов. Хорошие у нас у всех выходные :smile:
Девочки, что-то обратила внимание, что из мужчин с нами один Александр остался. Покинул нас и требовательный кладовкин, и вумный специалист по методике (даже имени не воспроизведу), от постов которого у меня мозги в морской узел закручивались. Может у нас что-то не так  :Vah: :biggrin:
Лена, Зарница. День труда - это 1 мая? Мы уже давно на эту дату ничего не делаем. В это время идут почти ежедневно отчётные концерты коллективов.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Лена, Зарница. День труда - это 1 мая? Мы уже давно на эту дату ничего не делаем.


А мы вообще даже и не планируем ничего - бесполезно. У нас, начиная с 30 апреля поселок вымирает. Молодежь выезжает на природу. А вслед за ними 1 мая и остальное взрослое население. Иногда и на дискотеку собирается человек 20 не более. К тому же у нас как раз в это время идут посевные работы - механизаторы в поле - сеют рис. Мы все переносим на 9 мая. Вот тогда - гуляем на славу.

----------


## Толстячок

*Толстячок* - к сожелению незнаю имени, вы первый раз проводите? Если не раз - поделись своим материалом.[/QUOTE]

[B]Зарница[B]:rolleyes:
Спасибо за сценарий.  :flower:  Мы такой разработкой будем заниматься первый раз, вот и ищу материал. Меня зовут Галина. Еще раз большое спасибо. :Ok:

----------


## Толстячок

Ребята, я опять с просьбой. Кто-нибудь проводил шоу-программу где однавременно участвовали бы: девочка, девушка, женщина и бабушка. Может быть это было ввиде конкурса. Немогу придумать чем их объеденить и какие конкурсы они одновременно могут выполнять, ведь возраст разный у всех. Вот такую задачу нам задали. Помогите!:rolleyes:

----------


## Светлана sun

> Кто-нибудь проводил шоу-программу где однавременно участвовали бы: девочка, девушка, женщина и бабушка.


шоу-программу не проводили, но был у нас на День матери очень интересный номер - дочь, мама и бабушка из одной семьи обыгрывали и исполняли песню И.Алегровой "Мама" - по очереди выходили и пели по куплету, там итак слова очень проникновенные, а смотреть спокойно вообще никто не мог - на столько трогательное было зрелище :Oj:

----------


## гунька

*Светлана sun*,
 У нас тоже был такой номер-мама, бабушка и 4-летняя внучка- обрыдались все!!! А песня-то действительно стОящая!

----------


## Мариша8

Уважаемые культработники, помогите!!! Скоро 8-е марта. Нужен сценарий или интересные идеи для проведения торжественного концерта к этому дню. Участники и дети и взрослые.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Уважаемые культработники, помогите!!! Скоро 8-е марта. Нужен сценарий или интересные идеи для проведения торжественного концерта к этому дню. Участники и дети и взрослые.


Сценариев на форуме предостаточно. Стоит лишь набрать в поисковике 8 марта. Например в нашем разделе есть такая тема . Вот здесь.  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130818
А еще можно посмотреть в теме День матери. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=99791 Тоже достаточно много интересных идей. Стоит лишь поискать. А прочтя выложенные сценарии - авось и идея придет. Я, например, познакомившись со сценарием  конкурса "Мамочка 2009", решила на его основе сделать свой конкурс "Супермамочка" А у кого-то другие мысли появились на этот счет. Так что - дерзайте.

----------


## orsia

ой.. Везет же всем - 1-го мая ничего нет! А у нас открытие весенне-летнего сезона, обычно на 3 дня.. И народу - море. А потом за 3 дня доб:иваем (а иногда и готовим) день победы, и еще на 3 дня...

Про 8 марта: мы готовим весенний альбом. Большие рамки, живые фотографии счастливых моментов. И слайд-шоу из фотографий женщин, пришедших на праздник (фото прямо в фойе делать будем, проводим в филармонии)

Зато нам повезло в этом году с 23 февраля - ничего не делали, только участвовали в концерте в филармонии 2 наших коллектива (отдельное спасибо за песню "Ты помни" - народ встал и кричал "Браво!"). А мы "отмазались" тем, что пост, и ничего не проводили!

----------


## bazievsilisa

*Натник*,
 СПАСИБО Огромное :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Предлагаю обыграть это как рекламу открытия нового салона красоты Сергея Зверева. "Мы сделаем из вас красавицу"


Он привяжет косу  и скажет свое крылатое: ЗВЕЗДА В ШОКЕ! А может, МАрфутка- это Собчак?

----------


## вокся

и хорошо, что у меня вчера Инет глючил... вчера были эмоции. Сегодня хочу знать наверняка. Объясняю.
второй месяц возглавляю отдел молодёжи. Работа мне понятная и знакомая. устала биться с вышестоящими....(хотя знаю, что ещё и не начинала по-настоящему))))...). Вчера проводили фестиваль патриотической песни. Девятый. есть устоявшиеся традиции. Утверждённое, теми же вышестоящими, положение о фестивале. Приготовила Дипломы (Гран-при, 1,2,3 степени и участиникам), подарки победителям, спец призы (за верность сцене, за самую позитивную песню и пр.) Фестиваль закончился. Жюри в кабинете подводит результаты. И начинают мне капать, что Положение неправильное, что надо разделять солистов и дуэты, что невозможно из 40 номеров выбрать только 4... А я  причём? 
в моём понимании- фестиваль патриотической песни - это выбор лучшей песни, лучшего исполнения песни. Для конкурса исполнителей есть у нас "Радуга успеха". А в жюри - те самые вышестоящие. Я пытаюсь спорить, как оргкомитет, что есть Положение, что награждать надо по нему. А мне заявляют, что никто нам (жюри) не запретит внести коррективы. И они скопом решили разделить солистов и дуэты.... На мой возмущённый вопрос "А почему тогда отдельно не оценить ещё и трио, квартеты и хор?" мне ответили, что там нет проблем, что там опредёлённо Дипломы участников...
Короче, вытрясли все мои запасники. Наградили солистов, дуэты...Бред какой-то... 
После праздников Они ждут меня для разговора по Положению. Я готова к нему. Я всё равно буду отстаивать соё точку зрения, что это конкурс ПЕСНИ. 
А как у вас проходят подобные фестивали? Поделитесь.
Больше всего меня взбесило, что всем было до звезды с этим Положением... Месяц назад я, готовя мероприятие по чествованию талантливой молодёжи, уже билась за выполнение условий Положения. Сказано, что от 14 до 30 лет. Нет... Начали названивать, что надо наградить малышню семилетнюю. ПОЧЕМУ? У них есть своя церемония. В мае. Им ждать долго видите ли не охото...ррррр...
Настрочила поэму целую.... Но я уже в предвкушении очередного конкурса..., положения которого уже утверждено ими же...

----------


## Tasha1979

*Вокся,*
как мне всё это знакомо! В прошлом году у нас так же смотры проходили. Вначале руководство утверждали Положение, а потом во время присуждения наград сами это положение и меняли как им заблагорассудится. В апреле-мае снова смотры, а я сижу в ступоре и даже нехочу браться за разработку положений. Вначале они ругают когда номинаций много (_денег то на призы нет, одни грамоты и дипломы, которые я сама делаю в фотошопе и распечатываю на своём принтере_), а как награждать, так "мало номинаций, никого не хочестя обидеть". Уж не совали б свой нос в то, в чём не разбираются.

----------


## Цинториончик

> ??? А жить-то на что через три года, когда бюджетное финансирование снимут? Мы тут подсчитали, чтобы сделать ДШИ полностью автономной, с каждого ребенка надо собирать по 1500 в месяц. Каково?


Ребята мы сейчас муниципальное автономное учреждение муниципальный заказ остался, были автономной некомерческой организацией тоже финансирование было, я думаю, что без гос. заказа не при каких условиях не оставят!!!

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> как мне всё это знакомо!


Ой девочки и не говорите, вышестоящим всегда до звезды и положение и подготовка и другие проблемы, а вот на конкурсах они очень любят умные мысли высказывать, а раньше то где были!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Когда всё хорошо, они да мы и не так можем!!! а когда возникают заморочки, то виноваты не они, а мы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## orsia

Странно, а у нас изначально конкурс патриотической песни разделен на 4 группы: категория А и категория Б. В категории А - гражданские, в категории Б - военные. И в каждой категории отдельно номинации - солисты и группы - дуэты. НО ГРАН-ПРИ ОДНО НА ВСЕ КАТЕГОРИИ!

----------


## daniel-club

Играй, гармонь 2010 в М.Малышевке


Кулисы закрыты. На сцене декорации: 2 русские избы, плетень, лавочки, покрытые узорчатыми скатертями, задник с изображением русской деревни и гармонистов.
Фойе стилизовано под русскую избу, а на прилавках музейные экспонаты и изделия  народных промыслов. 
Перед началом концерта все участники с гармошками и баянами в фойе устраивают
посиделки. Исполняют вместе различные произведения или наигрыши. Так же в фойе
организован буфет и распродажа изделий народных промыслов.
Фотографируем на фоне декораций деревенской избы.

В зале звучит народная музыка. Всех зрителей приглашают в зал. 
В окошках домиков появляются 2 девушки в народных костюмах. 

1 дев. Кать! Катюха!  Гулять идем?

2 дев. Нет! Я на концерт собираюсь. 

1 дев. На какой концерт?

2 дев. В клубе сегодня!

1 дев. Что, День защитников Отечества справляют?

2 дев. Да не только. Ты вон на улицу погляди, Смотри, сколько народу собралось.

1 дев. А пойдем и мы узнаем какие новости?
                                                     ( выходят из домиков и проходят на авансцену)

                                                    1 дев.  Здравствуйте, люди добрые!

2 дев. Здравствуйте односельчане и гости нашего села!
А для чего это вы, друзья, здесь собрались?

1 дев. Как? ты новости не слыхала?

2 дев. Ну слыхала!

1 дев. Объявления не читала?

2 дев. Читала!

1 дев. Сегодня гармонисты со всей округи собираются,
праздник великий здесь хотят устроить.
Баян и гармошку прославлять будут.
А еще девиз у них есть:
С нами пой, играй, танцуй
Частушки сочиняй
Призы получай!

2 дев. Так значит, сегодня в нашем селе будет звучать
и песня звонкая и танец озорной?

1 дев.    Да! А еще... 
мы увидим здесь гостей из соседних волостей
За наших будем мы болеть
Ладошки, просим, не жалеть!

2 дев. Если холодно вдруг стало, не переживайте
вместе с нами в пляс ступайте!

1 дев. А вон и наш главный идет.

2дев. Кто, гармонист?

1 дев. Нет. Это наш ведущий Евгений ...
Встречайте!


Вед!  Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья!
Уважаемые ценители русской культуры
Издавна на Руси молодежь собиралась на деревенские посиделки, а с появлением гармошки
посиделки превращались в народные гулянья.
Прошло уже много лет, а традиция собираться гармонистам осталась.
Вот и сегодня, наша праздничная встреча посвящена истинно народному инструменту. 
Сегодня мы прославляем гармонь, символ любого народного праздника.


  Малышевка играет на гармони
       душевно песни звонкие поет
танцует так, что каблуки истопчет
Гуляй и пой, Малышевский народ!
Пусть этот день запомнится надолго
Зажжет он в сердце пламенный огонь
Друзья! Мы начинаем представленье
Встречайте фестиваль  “Играй, гармонь!”


(В фойе начинается "Подгорная".  Все гармонисты, в вперемешку с участниками вокальных коллективов начинают шествие через  весь зрительный зал на сцену. 
Далее, играют несколько минут на сцене)

Звучат частушки

Запоет для нас гармонь
Праздник начинается
без частушки озорной
никто не останется

Гармонистов мы встречаем
Гармонистам шлем поклон
Нынче праздник начинаем
Мы вам спляшем и споем

А на празднике у нас
разудалый перепляс
хлопайте в ладошки
поднимай в пляс ножки!

Коли нет у вас баяна 
И гармошка дефицит
мы подарим настроенье
веселитесь от души 

Мы на сцену поднялись
чтобы вас повеселить
микрофонов нам не надо
будем петь мы до упаду!

Мы представились народу
станцевали от души
А теперь, давай, ребята,
по домам гулять пошли!


(Все артисты делятся на команды и расходятся по домикам, декорациям на сцене)


Вед.   Сегодня в нашем селе праздник. У нас появилась, как вы видите,
новая улица. Улица Гармонистов. В каждом доме
есть свои народные умельцы, свои гармонисты и частушечники.
Мы совершим экскурсию по селу, заглянем в каждый двор и поближе познакомимся с гармонистами, которые своей игрой, заставили трепетать не одно сердце.

Приобщение к народной музыке идет из поколения в поколение. Молодых людей редко 
сейчас встретишь с музыкальными инструментами в руках. Не то время, да и исчезла традиция деревенских посиделок. Зато люди старшего поколения с удовольствие вспоминают 
 вечёрки возле клуба, завалинку, первый поцелуй и первый вальс с юной красавицей.
А давайте, и мы сейчас попробуем окунуться с вами в прошлое, вспомнить давно исчезнувшие традиции и побываем на празднике гармонистов. 

Гармонист разгомонись кнопочками звонкими
В этом зале собрались наши Заволокины.

2 дев. Е.С.! А правда, что в нашем селе много гармонистов?

 Вед.  Да, это так. Но многие, к сожалению, постеснялись выйти  на сцену. 

1дев. Тогда давайте познакомимся с самыми смелыми гармонистами нашего села

Вед.    Да. Сейчас мы зайдем в каждый дом на улице Гармонистов., постучимся 
и познакомимся с нашими талантами.

(Вед. Подходит к домику и в окне появляется гармонист. И так на протяжении всей программы)

После выступления гармонистов поет Вокальная группа "Ладушки"

ВОКАЛЬНАЯ ГРУППА   "ДАРЬЯ"

1 дев. Е. С. нам так понравилось!

2 дев. А расскажите нам, пожалуйста, откуда же появилась гармошка?

1 дев. А мне интересно сколько же ей лет и какие разновидности бывают у гармошек

Вед. Это прекрасно, девушки, что вас заинтересовала гармонь. 
А история у гармони началась очень давно

В России, в 19 веке, родоначальником гармони стал тульский оружейник Иван Сизов. Тульские оружейники слыли мастерами на все руки, что в очередной раз подтверждает эта история. Купив по случаю на ярмарке у заморского купца музыкальный инструмент, Иван Сизов тщательно изучил его конструкцию. И не просто сумел её понять, но и собрал свой, оригинальный инструмент. Вскоре производство понравившегося музыкального инструмента превратилось в распространённый в Туле народный промысел. Так и начался путь к славе народной гармони, без которой раньше не обходилось ни одно торжество. 

Разновидности гармоней, созданных в то время мастерами в России, приобрели названия по месту их изобретения или изготовления (тульская, саратовская, татарская, касимовка, ливанская, череповецкая и др.). Многие из этих гармоней были приспособлены к музыкальному складу русских, татарских, марийских и других народных песен.

Вокальная группа  "КОЛХОЗ"

вед. Девчонки, а мне интересно, вы знаете песни о гармошке и баяне?

дев.   Нет, не знаем!

Вед.  А в нашем селе таких песен поют немало. И сейчас мы их услышим.

1 дев.  Но ведь это так долго слушать все песни.

2 дев.  А нам еще и поиграть охота.

Вед.  Ну тогда давайте устроим на нашем празднике настоящий аукцион.

1 дев.  Будем продавать песни?

Вед. Правила будут простые. Сейчас вы, дорогие друзья, будете по-очереди,
называть песню, где есть слова Гармонь или Баян..
Тот, кто назовет песню последним, получит приз.

Дев. Песни дружно вспоминаем
Аукцион наш начинаем. 


ВОКАЛЬНАЯ  ГРУППА "СТРАДАНИЯ"

Приглашаем гармонистов.

1 дев. Знаешь, а у меня от гармошки ноги сами в пляс вступают.
А ты плясать умеешь?

2 дев.  Конечно умею

1 дев.  Интересно, а наши односельчане танцевать умеют?

2 дев.  А давайте с вами проведем интересный конкурс. Танцевальный

1 дев. Сейчас мы пригласим из зала несколько танцоров, а тот, кто сам 
хочет с нами танцевать, выходите смелее.

2 дев.  А победителя ждет приз.

(дев. из зала приглашают 10 чел. на сцене устраиваем "Ручеек"), далее
попурри из народных танцев. Выбираем лучшего танцора.

1 дев.  А ты на гармошке играешь?

2 дев.  я- нет!

1 дев.  к ведущему.  А вы на гармошке играете?

вед.  Я тоже не играю, но у меня есть мечта научиться. 
Давайте пригласим нашего гармониста и попросим научить нас.
А еще давайте пригласим из зала одного смельчака. 
и попробуем вместе сделать ансамбль гармонистов.

(Гармонист проводит короткий урок игры на гармошке. Пытаемся вместе 
сыграть частушки или цыганочку.)  

ВОКАЛЬНАЯ  ГРУППА из КР. САМ.

1 ДЕВ.  А ты частушки знаешь?

2 дев.  Знаю немного.

1 дев.  А вы, люди добрые, частушки знаете?
А помогите, пожалуйста, нам сочинить частушку.

Вед.  Сейчас мы в зал раздадим листочки  с частушкой.
там уже написано 2 строчки. Ваша задача - досочинить частушку,
затем мы зачитаем все и выберем лучшую. 
Автор самой лучшей частушки получит приз.

Частушка

А в Малышевке у нас
разудалый перепляс

Народ наш веселится
погоды не боится

ДУЭТЫ БАЯНИСТОВ

собираем частушки,  выбираем лучшую

ЧАСТУШКИ С ГАРМОНИСТАМИ

Награждение  участников

"Подгорная"  финальная. 

артисты со сцены под музыку идут через зал в фойе.

----------


## bazievsilisa

Дорогие мои, помогите. Представляю вашему вниманию разработку сценария совместных праздников 8 марта и 23 февраля. Вся загвоздка в ЗАВЯЗКЕ не знаю чем начать. Ну и вообще может у кого возникнут идейки, что еще можно добавить, буду благодарна. Праздник для студентов и преподавателей.


все действие будет происходить 31 февраля (т.к. 23+8 =31 и нам нужен был день которого в календаре нет, типо символ мы мечтаем о том чего не может быть). А мечтаем мы вот о чем: женщины говорят то, что мужчинам на свете жить легко, а мужчины наоборот, вот мы и решили поменять женщин и мужчин местами (но не телами!) и посмотреть со стороны как это все смотрится. 

Так вот у нас будут сценки:

Женщина с топором

Мужчинки в бане или может сделаем зарисовку разных образов: мужчина на кухне (домохозяйка), мужчина собирается (ну он естественно собирается также долго как женщина) (вобщем еще не додумала). Но факт тот что они собираются все типо изображая женский девичник рассказывают о своих проблемах. Например:

У меня болит душа
Надоела мне плита
Постоянные готовки
Трата та та та та та (это мужчина-домохозяйка говорит)

Далее сценка женщины в армии
Далее женщина вернулась домой поздно
Эта сценка заканчивается словами: как то мы с тобой живем не так - и все возвращается на свои места.

И там дальше мальчики поздравляют женщин а девочки поздравляют мужчин.
Мальчики будут читать стихи, а потом выводить девочек. А для девочек мы делаем платья 4 стихий.

А дальше я говорю: ну а как же праздник без подарков.
Есть такое выражение родится под счастливой звездой. Так вот давайте проверим под какой звездой вы родились. У нас будет сделано звездное небо из воздушных шариков. И у меня здесь два варианта: либо в шарики запихнуть конфети, лепестки роз, конфеты.... либо записки примерно такого содержания:
1. Право безнаказанно опоздать в любой день на работу на 1 час.
2. Право на один час бесплатных разговоров по рабочему телефону в личных целях в присутствии любого руководителя.
3. Право читать анекдоты в интернете на рабочем месте на 1 час в любой день.
4. Право на один тихий час в любое время рабочего дня с разрешением глубокого и завораживающего храпа.
5. Право на один обед, сидя в кресле начальника.
6. Право открыть дверь начальника один раз без последствий.
7. Право на построение глазок дамам за праздничным столом.
8.Право на персональный выходной 1.05.2010 года независимо от дня недели.
9.Право на ежедневную чашечку кофе в начале рабочего дня в исполнении сотрудниц(ков) в течение месяца. (График составить немедленно в приказном порядке)
10.Право на мимолётный курортный роман летом 2010года.
11.Право на увеличение обеденного перерыва до 2-х часов
в любой день кроме субботы.

Естественно написать приказ и что декан с этим согласен. 

Вот примерно так.....

----------


## Толстячок

Дорогие мои, помогите. Представляю вашему вниманию разработку сценария совместных праздников 8 марта и 23 февраля. Вся загвоздка в ЗАВЯЗКЕ не знаю чем начать. Ну и вообще может у кого возникнут идейки, что еще можно добавить, буду благодарна. Праздник для студентов и преподавателей.

*bazievsilisa*
Может ты видела фильм "31 июня"или как-то так называется... Так вот там тоже был день которого нет в календаре, этот день считался волшебным.  И  в этот волшебный день можно было перенестись либо в прошлое в средневековье, либо в будущее. Попробуй заглянуть и в будущее и в прошлое. Тем более, что это студенты, с ними очень легко работать. Пригласи их совершить головокружительное путешествие в прошлое... :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

> А как у вас проходят подобные фестивали? Поделитесь.


У нас завтра- фестиваль патриотической песни. По положению- номинации: солисты, ансамбли, автор-исполнитель, - все- по 2-м возрастным группам. Прослушивание шло 16-18 февраля, в рабочей обстановке. 

Подвели итоги, определились с номинациями/ в этом году авторов нет, есть один участник, ему спец. приз жюри/ и победителями. Получилось 13 лауреатов /2 возрастные группы, 2 номинации, 3 места + спец. призы жюри и гран-при./

После этого напечатали дипломы, программы, сходили выбрали из ранее проплаченной суммы в магазине те призы и столько, сколько  надо.

А завтра- на гала-концерте- выступления лауреатов-дипломантов и вручение наград.

Мне кажется, такой вариант, когда прослушивание проходит "при закрытых дверях" /для зрителя/ наиболее удобен. Имею в виду фестивали районного уровня. Иногда из села такое привезут- хоть под кресло залезай. Может, это только у нас...

----------


## Ниса

привет всем! я новичок, хочу найти творческих друзей и коллег и обмениваться опытом. Примите меня в свой круг?

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Интересно бы было почитать этот сценарий где можно попасть прошлое в средневековье, либо в будущее.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*вокся*,
 У нас проходит конкурс песен о Владимире. Всегда был один победитель. Но после того, как в прошлом году жюри не смогло решить, какая из песен лучше, и вручило 2 первых места, в этом году разделили на 2 направления, соответственно 2 первых места ( но не по количеству участников, а по жанрам песни).

----------


## наташа гергалова

Всем здравствуйте! Решила попроситься в ваш теплый круг. Меня зовут Наталья, я возглавляю досуго-массовый отдел РДК, в котором 2 человека(вместе со мной). Темы, которые вы обсуждаете здесь мне близки и понятны. Радостно, что теперь есть коллеги к которым можно обратиться за советом, вариться в своем соку надоело. Ну, что, пустите к себе?

----------


## Натник

> Ну, что, пустите к себе?


Конечно ДА!!! (когда-то и я стучалась сюда...) :Aga: Здесь добрые и отзывчивые люди! :rolleyes:

----------


## гунька

*наташа гергалова*,



> Конечно ДА!!! (когда-то и я стучалась сюда...)Здесь добрые и отзывчивые люди!


присоединяюсь к высказыванию Натули.
Заходи и будь как дома!

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки, нужна помощь кто-нибудь проводил развлекательную программу связанную с танцевателыми конкурсами? Очень надо на 26 число.

----------


## orsia

*Цинториончик*, для кого??? Молодежь и дети - сделай танцевальный марафон (конкурс, когда участники в кругах танцуют и повторяют движения, если надо подробнее - дам), а для старшего поколения - какой -нибудь бал, где разучивают то польку, то кадриль...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*наташа гергалова*,
 Добро пожаловать, Наташа! Очень рады тебе!!!  :flower:

----------


## Цинториончик

> для кого??? Молодежь и дети - сделай танцевальный марафон (конкурс, когда участники в кругах танцуют и повторяют движения, если надо подробнее - дам), а для старшего поколения - какой -нибудь бал, где разучивают то польку, то кадриль...


Ой там всё очень не просто будут обычные деревенские работяги животноводы им нужно что-нибудь по проще, мы нашли уже несколько конкурсов,а вот идеи как это связать нет, подводок конферанса тю-тю. Я уже просто не знаю что и придумать им на развлекательную часть там всё это дело за столиками в начале пройдёт торжественная часть, а потом развлекаловка. вот думаю может поздравить в начале с 23, а потом с 8 раз их торжество между этими двумя праздниками..... Короче голова в разнос, а конкретной идеи пока нет:frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки есть ещё одна прсьба может есть у кого-нибудь в копилке моментик связанный с рекламой, чтобы зал отгадывал о рекламе чего идёт речь....... что-то сумбурно написала, но вроде как-то так???? Заранее всем спасибочки!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Цинториончик*,
Прости, что пока не могу тебе помочь-завтра еду на конкурс, мысли пока все о нем....Постараюсь после конкурса что-нибудь придумать.
Девочки и мальчики, ругайте меня завтра, пожалуйста! Волнуюсь...

----------


## Светлана sun

> Девочки и мальчики, ругайте меня завтра, пожалуйста! Волнуюсь...


Ни пуха, ни пера!!! :Aga: 
Ждём новостей о победе! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Девочки, нужна помощь кто-нибудь проводил развлекательную программу связанную с танцевателыми конкурсами? Очень надо на 26 число.


Готовой программы нет, но есть танцевальная лента, которая может вам пригодиться при проведении танцевального конкурса. Сейчас постараюсь выложить!

----------


## наташа гергалова

Спасибо за теплый прием! Всем творчества и полета фантазии! :flower:

----------


## Светлана sun

а вот и ссылочка на танцевальную ленту:
http://files.mail.ru/JTPYYA

----------


## Рамоновна

> Спасибо за теплый прием! Всем творчества и полета фантазии!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Цинториончик

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


> а вот и ссылочка на танцевальную ленту:
> http://files.mail.ru/JTPYYA


Светочка спасибочки тебе огромное!!! Не оставила меня в беде!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Унас в день выборов- концерты по всему району. Делаем 2 выездные бригады, 1 концерт проводим у себя в ДК. Но о выборах-ни слова. В прошлый раз на нас чуть в суд не подали за запрещенную в этот день агитацию/у нас в ДК- избирательный участок/. А говорили-то мы совсем нейтральные слова: от вас зависит будущее, будьте активными.... Теперь- просто делаем подводки к номерам.


У нас то же самое, общие слова о Родине, о будущем и не более того!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Хочу поднять очень неприятную тему.
Ежедневно, заходя на форум вижу, что в нашей ветке просматривают темы немалое количество людей. Кто они? Например, вчера, днём было 18 человек, потом 16, затем опять 18 и НИ ОДНОГО СООБЩЕНИЯ. Извините, уважаемые, но мне обидно. Мы настолько неинтересны, что с нами не стоит разговаривать, или в порядке вещей зайти, скопировать, ни здравствуйте, ни спасибо, и уйти? Мне обидно за девочек, которые выкладывают свои годами наработанные материалы, за Александра, который творит у нас на глазах.
Аналогичная история была у ведущих, когда от таких, как они называют "геологов" был закрыт доступ в наиболее интересные разделы. Сейчас самое горячее место у нас - приближается День Победы. Давайте жить дружно, выходите, будем знакомиться, нам есть о чём поговорить, у нас есть общие интересы. Если ситуация не будет меняться - буду обращаться к администрации форума с просьбой принять меры, аналогичные тем, которые были приняты в разделе ведущих и воспитателей.
С уважанием и надеждой на понимание.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Марина, я тоже это давно заметила. Может нам  стоит обратиться к администрации с просьбой о прекращении свободного доступа в наш раздел? Получается так, что мы, делясь своими наработками и являясь авторами сценариев, не получаем даже спасибо за наш труд.Да. мы используем стихи и прозу знаменитых поэтов и писателей,музыку известных композиторов,  но.. идеи то в сценариях наши.  Мы являемся авторами сценариев и разработок. Мы вкладываем в них свою душу и знания. 
 И еще один момент. В нашем разделе практически отсутствует модератор. Это тоже неправильно на мой взгляд.

----------


## Яшевна

Я конечно новичок на форуме, но уже оценила ваш труд.Какие вы молодцы, сколько вашего труда вы дарите коллегам,я больше отношусь к тем кто пользуется вашим трудом, но я обязательно найду время и напечатаю свои сценарии. Стараюсь всегда благодарить за то что понравилось.Ещё раз большое спасибо!

----------


## вокся

> Иногда из села такое привезут- хоть под кресло залезай. Может, это только у нас...


у нас так было ещё три-четыре года назад))) Но сейчас сельских настолько "натаскали на качество", что конкурсы не очень страшно проводить без предворительного отбора. 
А вот конкус художественной самодеятельности - там можно увидеть и услышать всё))))

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*orsia*,*Вишенка-Владимир* и все-все-все))))
спасибо за советы и отзывы))
Я человек не категоричный. Принимаю и конструктивную критику, и конкретные предложения по улучшению. Был разговор с начальством. Итог. Решено разработать абсолютно новое мероприятие с прежней тематикой (патриотическая песня). И мне это нравится))))

----------


## Натник

> Но сейчас сельских настолько "натаскали на качество", что конкурсы не очень страшно проводить без предворительного отбора. 
> А вот конкус художественной самодеятельности - там можно увидеть и услышать всё))))


Я работаю в селе, но хочу вам сказать, наверное это людей зависит, которые работают в культуре. Во-првых нам всегда говорят (на семинарах, собраниях после конкурсов и т.д.) смотрите, что и кого везете, а во-вторых я и сама не повезу участников, которые не дотягивают уровня конкурса, зная весь творческий потенциал района, в принципе я решаю, кому стоит, а кому не стоит принимать участие где-либо. Нахожу кучу аргументов, привожу примеры, разговариваю с людьми, объясняю причину неучастия в конкурсе. На своей сельской сцене, или на сценах других поселений, я могу допустить выступление некоторых коллективов или солистов, но в город или на конкурс ни-ни... Может кто-то из вас скажет, что я уж слишком, но я считаю так, лучше принять участие в двух районных (областных)  и показать качество и мастерство, чем участвовать везде и каждому, так, как сказала Рамоновна, хоть под кресло залезай....Но это мое мнение... :Aga:

----------


## rj95iko64

> хочу вам сказать, наверное это людей зависит, которые работают в культуре.





> я и сама не повезу участников, которые не дотягивают уровня конкурса,





> На своей сельской сцене, или на сценах других поселений, я могу допустить выступление некоторых коллективов или солистов, но в город или на конкурс ни-ни...


Мне кажется, в том-то и беда, что мы зачастую делим свою работу по разным уровням: конкурсный и повседневный. Но ведь конкурсы-то бывают не часто! - а повседневность - на то и повседневность, что всегда перед глазами. И, вследствие этого, получается, что мы волей-неволей приучаем своего зрителя к культуре невысокого уровня. 
Конечно, уровень всегда зависит от человека, от его личных качеств. Ведь не секрет, что из названия нашей профессии - "работник культуры" - очень часто выпадает как-то само понятие "культура". Тем более это можно заметить по сельским клубам. И винить их в этом нельзя - ведь на культуру идет массированное давление со всех СМИ: по телевизору, например, почти сплошным потоком идут программы, как раз и рассчитанные на РАЗРУШЕНИЕ культуры, оболванивание населения. А телевизору мы привыкли верить! - и брать его за основу своего поведения.
Девочки-мальчики, это НАМ просто повезло, что мы с вами имеем такую отдушину в виде форума - у других-то ее нет! Раньше хоть идеология воспитывала, а сейчас - одна идеология: деньги... 
И мы с вами ДОЛЖНЫ, просто обязаны хотя бы говорить и показывать народу, нас окружающему, что есть и другие ценности, есть красота, духовность! - кто же это сделает, если не мы?!

Конечно, это мое личное мнение... А, может, я просто старый слишком?:smile:

----------


## Светлана sun

:eek: все люди как люди, а мы как всегда - у нас наоборот запрещено во время выборов проводить ЛЮБЫЕ мероприятия отвлекающие народ от самого главного выбора в "своей" жизни!:biggrin: так что мы бездельничаем :Aga:

----------


## Натали_я

> Я работаю в селе, но хочу вам сказать, наверное это людей зависит, которые работают в культуре. Во-првых нам всегда говорят (на семинарах, собраниях после конкурсов и т.д.) смотрите, что и кого везете, а во-вторых я и сама не повезу участников, которые не дотягивают уровня конкурса, зная весь творческий потенциал района, в принципе я решаю, кому стоит, а кому не стоит принимать участие где-либо. Нахожу кучу аргументов, привожу примеры, разговариваю с людьми, объясняю причину неучастия в конкурсе. На своей сельской сцене, или на сценах других поселений, я могу допустить выступление некоторых коллективов или солистов, но в город или на конкурс ни-ни... Может кто-то из вас скажет, что я уж слишком, но я считаю так, лучше принять участие в двух районных (областных)  и показать качество и мастерство, чем участвовать везде и каждому, так, как сказала Рамоновна, хоть под кресло залезай....Но это мое мнение..


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Я тоже  так работаю :smile:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Мы на выборы проводим, как я это называю, внеплановые репетиции, т.к. в зрительный зал народ не затащишь, никаких призывов и агитаций - ни-ни..... проводим в фойе. Программу не пишем, собираем старшую группу вокального кружка, взрослый вок. кружок, баян, и гоняем по-кругу... :smile:

----------


## гунька

Дорогие мои друзья,  я приехала с конкурса!  четвертое место из 12.... СПАСИБО всем, кто помогал советами!!! Завтра отпишусь подробнее... Устала очень...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Леночка! Ты умница!!!! Поздравляем!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## вокся

> Конечно, уровень всегда зависит от человека, от его личных качеств.





> а сейчас - одна идеология: деньги...


Одних качеств мало... Деньги... У многих СДК нет возможности работать на нормальной аппаратуре, на конкурс приезжают с кассетами, с караоковскими фонограммами, с приглушённым голосом... Мне так обидно за них.. Они бы и рады нести культуру в массы... 
Наш звукарь требует качественные минуса, чтобы басы не гремели, чтобы что-то там не звенело... И где их брать? В Инете? В некоторых сёлах и сотовая не ловит, "мёртвая зона"... 
Ну, что это я всё о грустном? *гунька*, праздравляю!))) :Ok:

----------


## Светлана sun

> четвертое место из 12.... Завтра отпишусь подробнее..


присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! :flower: 
приходите в себя скорее, очень хочется узнать подробности! интересно узнать, что за идеи были у других участников?

----------


## Victorya

> Дорогие мои друзья, я приехала с конкурса!


Лена, умничка и молодец!!!! :Ok:  Отдыхай... Завтра, если будет время отпишешься...

Я пока поделюсь с коллегами впечатлениями от участия в зональном конкурсе профмастерства, на который возили участницу неделю назад.
Девчонки, чуть выше поднимали здесь тему не то, чтобы несправедливого судейства, а просто не очень объективной оценки участников...
Так вот, у нас проблема такого характера - у нас областные конкурсы проводятся раз в два года, победитель областного конкурса принимает участие в региональном.
В 2006 году из 28 районов нашей области именно участник из нашего района стал победителем, потом мы выезжали в Белгород, где принимали участие в региональном конкурсе, и тоже заняли достойное третье место - так вот там судейская ситуация была такова, явный лидер липецкий парень беспристрастно стал победителем, наш парень (директор сельского ДК) был явным претендентом на второе место, и по баллам, и по оценке зала, но ко всеобщему изумлению нас аккуратно подвинули на третье место, отдав второе девочке из Белгорода (довольно слабенькой в профессиональном плане), но с твердой мотивацией "ну КАК мы можем обидеть хозяев конкурса, ведь они нас принимали-кормили-поили..."
Слава Богу, мы люди взрослые, все понимаем, НО осадочек остался...
Прошло два года, снова областной конкурс "Клубный мастер", мы готовим свою участницу и тут нам выдает сюрприз свой родной Дом народного творчества - "вы там особо не напрягайтесь, вы же понимаете, два раза подряд один и тот же район победить не может, мы же не можем других обижать!"
НУ НИ ФИГА СЕБЕ! Вобщем, постарались, снова победили в областном, не смотря на то, что отдельные члены жюри просто явно и даже демонстративно занижали нам оценки... Поехали на регион в Липецк с такой злостью и твердой уверенностью, что мы лучшие... И победили!!! Теперь региональный будет проходить у нас в Курске этой осенью, финал областного в апреле этого года, а участницу из нашего района срезали просто бессовестно на зональном дав ей незаслуженное второе место, решили наверное, что устали от наших побед!
Возвращаться с конкурса было тяжело, мы достаточно взрослые люди можем понять какую-то подоплеку в решениях и действиях жюри, а как объяснить это молодым ребятам, реакция которых "больше не поедем"?
  Писала много и долго... Хочется пожелать всем, кто выходит на сцену, тем более в роли конкурсанта неиссякаемой энергии, воли к победе и ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ОПТИМИЗМА!!! И пусть будет стыдно тем, кто кривит душой в угоду каким-то там только им ясным причинам.

----------


## Натали_я

> Дорогие мои друзья,  я приехала с конкурса!  четвертое место из 12.... СПАСИБО всем, кто помогал советами!!! Завтра отпишусь подробнее... Устала очень...


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1113525m.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> с твердой мотивацией "ну КАК мы можем обидеть хозяев конкурса, ведь они нас принимали-кормили-поили..."
> Слава Богу, мы люди взрослые, все понимаем, НО осадочек остался...


Оооооооо, как это знакомо.......

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> мы достаточно взрослые люди можем понять какую-то подоплеку в решениях и действиях жюри, а как объяснить это молодым ребятам, реакция которых "больше не поедем"?


А детям и того сложней.......:frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девчонки. Читаю ваши сообщения о конкурсах профмастерства и думаю - завидовать вам или радоваться? Завидовать тому, что у вас они проходят и вы, все же, не смотря ни на что, можете показать свое мастерство вопреки всему. Или радоваться тому, что мы лишены как раз вот этого "вопреки всему". Что мы не переживаем о несправедливом судействе. Потому что, попросту, у нас таких конкурсов не проводятся. В районе точно их за всю мою бытность, а это ни много не мало больше 25 лет, об областных конкурсах тоже ничего не слышала. 
Вот думаю - предложить что ли нашему Управлению культуры провести такой конкурс на день культработников? :biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 Леночка, мы знаем, что всё равно ты лучшая, какое бы место не присуждало жюри  :Aga:

----------


## Зарница

> *гунька*,
>  Леночка, мы знаем, что всё равно ты лучшая, какое бы место не присуждало жюри


 :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tasha1979

*Гунька,* 
Поздравляю!
И всех вас (нас) поздравляю с собственным разделом в данном форуме! Мы выросли!

----------


## rj95iko64

> Одних качеств мало... Деньги... У многих СДК нет возможности работать на нормальной аппаратуре, на конкурс приезжают с кассетами, с караоковскими фонограммами, с приглушённым голосом... Мне так обидно за них.. Они бы и рады нести культуру в массы... 
> Наш звукарь требует качественные минуса, чтобы басы не гремели, чтобы что-то там не звенело... И где их брать? В Инете? В некоторых сёлах и сотовая не ловит, "мёртвая зона"...


Оксана, так ведь и я про то же! Но только самое страшное - не отсутствие денег - кто из нас может похвалиться, что у него деньги есть на всё, что ему требуется?!. Никогда их не было и, спешу вас обрадовать - не будет...
Я-то про другое говорил: про внутреннее содержание нашей работы, про то, что в нашем лице народ должен видеть носителей именно _духовной_ культуры! (я не про релегиозную говорю) Кстати, почему в наше "просвещенное" время так высоко снова поднялись религия и всякое там мракобесие? - просто они заняли те позиции, которые мы в чем-то упустили...
У нас появляются широкофарматное телевидение и Интернет, новейшие технологии - а свой язык мы забываем... Вы посмотрите по тому же Интернету - о чем, и, самое главное - КАК пишут! - такое впечатление, что Интернет - это сборище безграмотных сексуальных маньяков (простите, конечно, за резкие слова!) Но ведь это, в основном - молодежь, как мы выражаемся, "наше будущее"! Так неужто мы не можем ничего здесь исправить???

Гунька, Лена, поздравляю тебя - мы все в тебя верили!

----------


## rj95iko64

> Одних качеств мало... Деньги... У многих СДК нет возможности работать на нормальной аппаратуре, на конкурс приезжают с кассетами, с караоковскими фонограммами, с приглушённым голосом... Мне так обидно за них.. Они бы и рады нести культуру в массы... 
> Наш звукарь требует качественные минуса, чтобы басы не гремели, чтобы что-то там не звенело... И где их брать? В Инете? В некоторых сёлах и сотовая не ловит, "мёртвая зона"...


Оксана, так ведь и я про то же! Но только самое страшное - не отсутствие денег - кто из нас может похвалиться, что у него деньги есть на всё, что ему требуется?!. Никогда их не было и, спешу вас обрадовать - не будет...
Я-то про другое говорил: про внутреннее содержание нашей работы, про то, что в нашем лице народ должен видеть носителей именно _духовной_ культуры! (я не про релегиозную говорю) Кстати, почему в наше "просвещенное" время так высоко снова поднялись религия и всякое там мракобесие? - просто они заняли те позиции, которые мы в чем-то упустили...
У нас появляются широкофарматное телевидение и Интернет, новейшие технологии - а свой язык мы забываем... Вы посмотрите по тому же Интернету - о чем, и, самое главное - КАК пишут! - такое впечатление, что Интернет - это сборище безграмотных сексуальных маньяков (простите, конечно, за резкие слова!) Но ведь это, в основном - молодежь, как мы выражаемся, "наше будущее"! Так неужто мы не можем ничего здесь исправить???

Гунька, Лена, поздравляю тебя - мы все в тебя верили!

----------


## Яшевна

Дорогие мои друзья, я приехала с конкурса! четвертое место из 12.... СПАСИБО всем, кто помогал советами!!! Завтра отпишусь подробнее... Устала очень...



Поздравляю!!! Пусть вас не огрчит четвёртое место, а наоборот придаст сил, ведь мы уже поняли что вы не просто работаете, а живёте работой. Удачи, творческого вдохновения и личного счастья!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Хотела ещё сказать по поводу уровня самодеятельности.Я тоже работаю в селе, но никогда наши номера не были хуже, но проблема такая есть.Детский конкурс мы проводим по поселениям. Приезжают методисты РДК, смотрят и сами выбирают номера.Но когда мы приезжаем на конкурс, я диву даюсь, что они отобрали... Так что всё зависит от человека с этим я полностью согласна. А чтобы уровень рос нужно заниматься с работниками сельских клубов, ведь не секрет что 90% из наших работников не имеют специального образования. Кто только не работает.

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
. Хочется пожелать всем, кто выходит на сцену, тем более в роли конкурсанта неиссякаемой энергии, воли к победе и ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ОПТИМИЗМА!!! И пусть будет стыдно тем, кто кривит душой в угоду каким-то там только им ясным причинам.[/QUOTE]

У нас тоже проводится конкурс " Лучший работник культуры года" Впервые провели в 2008 году.Не смотря на то что мы считали и видели все оценки - побел=дила представительница райцентра на 1 бал набрала больше нас.Протоколы никто не показал, несмотря на требование.Мы заняли 2 место.Всё повторилось и в 2009 году. Опять второе место.Уже в прошлом году 3 поселения не учавствовали в конкурсе.После конкурса опять были разборки. В этом году приняли решение не проводить конкурс. Я так понимаю не могут они уступить сельскому ДК, лучше не проводить совсем.Если это происходит в культуре - тогда что говорить о других... В понедельник семинар по поводу проведения праздника, узнаем что ещё надумали.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки-мальчики :smile:
С переездом :Ok: 
ПОЗ-ДРАВ-ЛЯ-Ю  :flower:

----------


## Натник

> гунька,
> Леночка, мы знаем, что всё равно ты лучшая, какое бы место не присуждало жюри


Алена, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Девочки-мальчики, это НАМ просто повезло, что мы с вами имеем такую отдушину в виде форума - у других-то ее нет! Раньше хоть идеология воспитывала, а сейчас - одна идеология: деньги... 
> И мы с вами ДОЛЖНЫ, просто обязаны хотя бы говорить и показывать народу, нас окружающему, что есть и другие ценности, есть красота, духовность! - кто же это сделает, если не мы?!


Ой, Александр я с вами совершенно согласна. Я работаю напрямую с сельскими учреждениями культуры стажисты сами уже к этому тянутся, а новичков учим на семинарах, да и просто подсказываем, направляем в работе.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> все люди как люди, а мы как всегда - у нас наоборот запрещено во время выборов проводить ЛЮБЫЕ мероприятия отвлекающие народ от самого главного выбора в "своей" жизни! так что мы бездельничаем


Светочка радуйтесь :rolleyes: :Ok: есть минутка передохнуть!!! я вот если честно не люблю эти мероприятия в выборный день!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Одних качеств мало... Деньги... У многих СДК нет возможности работать на нормальной аппаратуре, на конкурс приезжают с кассетами, с караоковскими фонограммами, с приглушённым голосом... Мне так обидно за них.. Они бы и рады нести культуру в массы... 
> Наш звукарь требует качественные минуса, чтобы басы не гремели, чтобы что-то там не звенело... И где их брать? В Инете? В некоторых сёлах и сотовая не ловит, "мёртвая зона"...


А мы в таких случаях практикуем второй год прослушивать фонограммы заранее, и если что-то не так помогаем по мере наших возможностей!!!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Леночка, мы знаем, что всё равно ты лучшая, какое бы место не присуждало жюри


Леночка, я Вас поздравляю!!! вы вообще молодец, что решились на участие в таком конкурсе!!!! У меня вот всегда смелости не хватает!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Алла и Александр*,



> Вот думаю - предложить что ли нашему Управлению культуры провести такой конкурс на день культработников?


Алла, обязательно предложите!!! 




> А мы в таких случаях практикуем второй год прослушивать фонограммы заранее, и если что-то не так помогаем по мере наших возможностей!!!





> стажисты сами уже к этому тянутся, а новичков учим на семинарах, да и просто подсказываем, направляем в работе.


 :Ok: Иначе и быть не может.

Мы тоже работаем на селе, и вот по поводу конкурсов. У нас уже лет 15 проводятся два фетиваля"Абатские родники"-детский, и "Разноцветье талантов"-для взрослых. Поначалу наши коллективы скромно занимали 2, 3 места. Потом пошли только дипломы 1-ой степени и лауреаты. Это на протяжении многих лет. Потом снова 2,3 место и редко лауреатство. Вышла на откровенный разговор с жюри, мне объяснили: ну сколько можно вам давать все дипломы, вам и так их уже повесить негде!!! РДК тоже нужны награды!!!:eek: Участникам не знала как обьяснить такой аргумент, говорила, что нужно стремиться к лучшему и работать, работать, работать. Что мы и делали. Между фестивалями происходило следующее: кто прикроет концерт на районной спартакиаде? - Болдыревский СДК (это наш СДК); кто поставит спектакль на день театра, если  народный еще не готов?- они же; кто проведет день района - снова они; кто отработает на центральной площадке на масленицу-опять они и т. и т.п. Мы безропотно выполняли все, прикрывали все "дырки", по платным услугам мы заработали больше  РДК. Настало время очередного фестиваля, у нас первое место, соответственно коллективы РДК - лауреаты. В этом году на совещании раздают положения по этим фестивалям, я их даже не беру. Спрашивают почему? Отвечаю: участвовать не будем, т.к. мне заранее известен результат. Через некоторое время звонит шеф: В наших фестивалях Вы будете в жюри, а Ваш коллектив едет на областной конкурс!!! Я в это момент чуть дышать не разучилась!:biggrin: Вот так мы стали расти. 
На самом деле очень страшно выходить на новый уровень, фестиваль уже 11 марта начнется в Тюмени, а меня мандраж уже сейчас бьет. А вдруг не потянем? Ой, боюсь...


*ЛЕНОЧКА! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!*

----------


## rj95iko64

Девочки, я вынужден извиниться перед вами - у меня сообщение два раза выскочило, причем, неожиданно для меня самого... (может, и не по моей вине - у меня интернет дома пятый день "Форды видит" - в смысле: фордыбачит...)
Я послал просьбу удалить второе сообщение, но, пока что - безрезультатно.
Простите, что засоряю форум! :frown: :Oj: 
И не ругайте сильно, ладно?.. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  (это я вас "задабриваю" :Oj: )

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Страсти дошли до нас - вышел областной закон о запрещении находиться детям (до 17лет) в общественных местах (в том числе и на улицах ) после 22-00. После можно только с родителями, у человека, проводящего вечером мероприятия с детьми должно быть письменное разрешение от администрации на проведение мероприятие (при себе), у руководителей коллективов, которые участвуют в вечерних мероприятиях тоже.
:frown: Во сколько же нам заканчивать занятия, если в 22 уже и на улицу нельзя. Ведь им ещё доехать до дома надо. С трудом представляю теперь пусть и редкие, но иногда случающиеся выезды на конкурсы, никто с них ещё раньше 3-х утра не возвращался.

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка, я тебе обещала отсканировать книжку со сценариями к 8 марта. Она здесь.http://files.mail.ru/LNNUL8
Там, на мой взгляд, очень неплохие вещицы есть. Посмотрите, девочки, может. что-то пригодится.

Девочки, Саша, ну вот начинаю рассказывать о конкурсе…
Ехали мы туда в таком радужном настроении, по дороге заехали надули гелием шары, чтоб положить в сундук(сундук огромный сделали, красивый). Приехали на место, там, увы, никто нас не встречал,долго искали, где расположиться, наконец-то нас разместили в огромном танцевальном зале, где ходили все подряд. Настроение сразу упало…Какое там-хлеб-соль…( в прошлом году этот конкурс проводился на базе нашего ДК, так мы каждого хлебом-солью встречали, пирогов напекли, варений-солений из дома натащили, голодным от нас не уехал НИКТО!) А здесь вот так….
Ну, ладно, дальше было еще хуже. Оказывается, номера участниц все уже разобрали, когда, где- непонятно…Меня поставили перед фактом, что я №7. Ну, семь так семь-без разницы.Но когда сказали, что без меня решили, какой отрывок исполнять, возмущению моему не было предела. А где жеребьевка?
Их звукооператор нашего даже не подпустил к своей аппаратуре, сказал, что все программы у него работают, пойдет любой диск, любая флешка. Ну-он  профессионал, поверили на слово…
Зал у них очень красивый, большой ,огромная сцена, очень профессионально оформлена, очень эффектным был выход ведущей в сопровождении танцевального коллектива. ЗдОрово! Каждую конкурсантку выводили на сцену участники танц. Кол-ва. Было красиво и неожиданно. Понравилось очень!
Первый конкурс-визитка. Разочарована…Не было шедевров…Понравилась визитка, где Анка-пулеметчица в сопровождении Чапаева и Петьки пели, скакали на бумажных лошадках…Прикольно и весело! Мы были не хуже других, но у нас случилось непредвиденное- во время выступления на экране должна была идти фотопрезентация. Девочка-наша сотрудница- так долго и с душой ее делала,а их звукооператор сказал, что этот формат не идет( смотрите выше  насчет того, что говорил звукач…)Вот так, первый прокол. Обидно.
  Выступили хорошо, мне самой понравилось.Когда из сундука полетели в зал сердца-шары, все зааплодировали!
 Второй конкурс-озвучка кадра из фильма. Нам достался «Морозко», я вам про это уже говорила. Перед этим сутки сидела, резала треки, фразы из фильмов, чтобы было смешнее. Училась, ревела, но все-таки с помощью сына и виртуального лруга сделала.  Оказалось, что надо было это говорить вживую, хотя ни в положении, ни в личном разговоре ни слова об этом сказано не было. Другие девочки-конкурсантки очень талантливо озвучили фильмы, понравилось многое. Но каково же было мое удивление, когда у той, кого тянули на первое место, фильм был озвучен тоже фонограммой. ЕЙ НЕ СКАЗАЛИ НИ СЛОВА!
Третий конкурс был поучительным и зрелищным. Группа «балаган» показывала сценки из клубной работы, а конкурсантки должны были сказать, какие законы нарушены. Интересно!
И сравнительно легко, если знаешь кадровое дело, технику безопасности и т.д.
Следующий конкурс немножко трудный и немножко непонятный. Два помощника из группы поддержки каждой конкурсантки должны были на счет «раз-два-три» нарисовать афишу. Зал кричал «раз-два-три» а девчонки рисовали. Бессмысленный какой-то конкурс….
А потом нам дали бумажки с отрывком из сценария и мы должны были сразу же его продолжить. Тема мне попалась хорошая- сценарий митинга памяти. Подняли зал, минута молчания, несколько стихотворных строк, песня « Снегири». Другие  девчонки показывали и масленицу, и рождество, и новый год. Весело, радостно. Понравилось.
А затем  конкурс с отрывком, который без меня распределили. Каждая конкурсантка работала с коллективом как солистка. Неравноценные , на мой взгляд, задания, которые почти все, кроме меня, знали и отрепетировали заранее. Кто-то пел с хором, кто-то танцевал с  танц. Кол-вом, кто-то играл роль с драматическим. Мне досталось изображать жука-дровосека с маленькими певцами. Все прошло ужасно! На жука я похожа только комплекцией…Песню дали послушать один раз, ужасный траурный костюм, саблю…Не жук, а смерть с косой. Вобщем- я считаю, что выступила плохо в этом конкурсе.
А вообще там ОЧЕНЬ профессионально танцуют дети! Мне очень-очень понравилось! Умнички!
Девчонки мои-группа поддержки-просто супер!
Ну, а теперь насчет судейства. Вика все уже написАла выше. Жюри, хоть вначале прилюдно клятву давало, судили очень необъективно! Тянули на первое место ту, которая СОВСЕМ на него не тянет! Это сказали все! Там были девочки намного талантливее и достойнее! И такое продолжается из года в год! И спорить бесполезно!
Вот так… Ехали домой, горланили песни, хотя осадок неприятный немножко остался.
А вообще- все хорошо!!!
И еще- я хочу сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем-всем, кто помогал мне на форуме советами, идеями, подсказками! Тем, кто за меня здесь переживал! Спасибо вам огроменное!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

И спасибо вам за поздравления!!! Так приятно-до слез почему-то....

*Добавлено через 28 минут*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,



> Во сколько же нам заканчивать занятия, если в 22 уже и на улицу нельзя. Ведь им ещё доехать до дома надо. С трудом представляю теперь пусть и редкие, но иногда случающиеся выезды на конкурсы, никто с них ещё раньше 3-х утра не возвращался.


Марин, мы уже целый месяц так работаем-дискотеки только до 9 вечера. молодежь сначала бунтовала, а теперь привыкли, как ходили раньше на дискотеки, так и продолжают ходить.
А почему с конкурса-то так поздно возвращаетесь- в три утра? не поняла...

----------


## Яшевна

Уважаемые коллеги, может я не во время все уже сдали планы, но у нас не утихают споры, как правильно писать( поменялся старший методист РДК) есть ли определённая форма или каждый клуб вправе ставить и решать свои задачи? Я имею ввиду культурно- досуговую деятельность.Какие разделы плана у вас по к-д деятельности?

----------


## rj95iko64

*гунька*,
Да-а-а... Я бы на такое не решился никогда...
Лена, ты МОЛОДЕЦ! - неоднократно уже это говорил, и говорить буду, хоть режьте меня!:smile:
Ну, а судейство... Вы думаете, только у нас такое творится? Да на всех уровнях, сплошь и рядом, так что, если решились принять участие хоть в каком конкурсе - надо заранее быть готовым к этому... (хоть, конечно, и обидно!)
Наверное, нужно просто искать пользу в любой ситуации - ну, не дали заслуженного места, но зато - с такими людьми пообщались, посмотрели, что и как у других делается - это уже хорошо! (Тогда, наверное, легче и несправедливость перетерпеть будет) 
У нас в городе уже одиннадцатый раз в марте будет проводиться фестиваль искусств имени Саввы Ивановича Мамонтова. Вначале был городским, затем перерос до статуса областного открытого. Собирается множество участников с юга нашей области. И каждый раз при подведении итогов конкурсов возникают обиды, что кому-то незаслуженно дали диплом, кому-то не дали... Мы уже неоднократно поднимали вопрос, чтобы из этого фестиваля убрать конкурсную основу, сделать из него праздник искусств по всем жанрам, но, говорят, что тогда не будет мотивации для участия приезжих коллективов... Так, наверное, всё и останется...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 Лена! Почитала-почитала, и вздохнула с облегчением - как хорошо, что у нас таких конкурсов не проводят. По исполнительским видно и неприятно, когда своих за уши тянут.
А возвращаются дети с конкурсов поздно из-за суперорганизации нынешних конкурсов. Все наши поездки и на "бегущую по волнам", и прочие выливаются в одно и тоже: деньги за участие перечислены, детей велено привезти к 10-11 утра на жеребьёвку. Едем 3 часа до Москвы, затем по Москве часа полтора, детей суют в какой-нибудь зал или коридор, жюри то кушает, то говорит по телефону, время тянется и детки выходят на сцену часов в 8 вечера в лучшем случае, а бывает и в 10, и в 11. Переодеться, перекусить и обратная дорога. Вообще, я поняла,что большинство конкурсов (не буду говорить все - не знаю), это зарабатывание денег.
Лен, а у меня почему-то книжка не скачивается.
*Яшевна*, посмотри в теме документы, там выставлялись планы.

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*,



> Лен, а у меня почему-то книжка не скачивается.


Марин, я проверила- и у меня не скачивается!:frown:Завтра по-новой буду сканировать, вот дура-то я...загрузила и удалила папку... 92 листа-жуть! Терпите до завтра-переделаю.

----------


## Гульнур

Сижу, читаю и понимаю, что везде творится почти что одно и то же. Некоторых "за уши" вытягивают, а достойным наоборот от ворот-поворт. По итогам уже трех лет наш СДК признается лучшим в районе. В этом году нас выдвинули на областной конкурс "лучший СДК". В ходе отборочного тура из 36 СДК мы попали в пятерку лучших. Теперь итоги должны объявить 25 марта на праздновании Дня Работника Культуры. И надо было такому случиться, что глава района выдвинул премию лучшему СДК района. И нам сегодня сказали в комитете, что мы на районную премию можем претендовать только если не пройдем в областном конкурсе. А вручение районной премии совпадает  по дате с областным. Вот такие дела...
Будем теперь ждать, авось дождемся чего нибудь.
хочу поделиться радостью. Сегодня наш молодежный хор стал лауреатом районного фестиваля "Россия молодая". Ребята приехали довольные и счастливые.

----------


## Натник

> Лен, а у меня почему-то книжка не скачивается.


У меня все скачивается, правда до конца еще ого-го... :Aga:  Алена, Гунька,спасибо!!!!

----------


## Зарница

*Гунька*  Леночка - СЛАВА БОГУ что все прошло! Спало внутреннее напряжение наконец - то (ведь душа то ох как болела за тебя!). ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!  :flower: 




> Страсти дошли до нас - вышел областной закон о запрещении находиться детям (до 17лет) в общественных местах (в том числе и на улицах ) после 22-00.


Мы уже давно от этого страдаем. И штрафы уже платили!!!:mad:при чем за девочку, которой через 2 дня исполнялось 16 лет (у нас до 16 лет закон). Сейчас постоянно по клубам рейды проходят с целью выловить (особенно в конце квартала!!!!) и ..... проверяют наличие этого злосчастного закона в учреждении на видном месте!!!! Так что имейте ввиду - вешайте так, чтобы зашли и уткнулись носом! Итоги этих проверок идут в прокуратуру. Сейчас наши как раз строчат туда свои "сочинения". Буду ждать :Tu: 

А у меня беда: нас 2 дня заваливают приказами.... о снеге на крышах (требуют убирать, огораживать и еженедельно отчитываться о проделанной работе). Так вот. Только настрочила свои приказы для директоров клубов как сегодня в 17.00 звонок - рухнула крыша в ДК!!!!:redface: Что меня завтра ждет!!!!!!????? и в какую это сумму выльется - даже боюсь представить!!!!!

А еще представляете - нас заставляют везде менять лампы на сберегающие!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! План даже дали по квартальный.:eek:
А деньги дать забыли!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mad: Велено их искать..... Я так прикинула приблизительно - мне где то около 3 000 штук надо -  :Jopa: . 
Вот такая у нас веселуха!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Рамоновна

ЛЕНА! От всей души ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1107203m.jpg[/IMG]

*Про смотры-конкурсы.*
Вчера на зональном фестивале патриотической песни "Красная гвоздика" победила наша солистка, с песней "Ты помни". Теперь она будет участвовать /в марте/ в областном. 
Из нашего ДК ездили 2 солистки/11-классницы/. Вторая- с "Ариозо матери"/академический вокал/. Несмотря на бОльшую сложность и диапазон 2-й песни, дали "за участие". ???

В прошлом году на этом же фестивале из нашего ДК дали 1 место ансамблю и 2- солистке. Был еще один претендент на призовое место из нашего района, но жюри сказало: "ИМ УЖЕ ХВАТИТ".

*Про День работников культуры*
У нас еще не появилась традиция отмечать этот праздник. Да и делать его как-то не хочется: приедет село, которое и так тянем за уши, сядет на почетные места, а мы- за кулисами, на сцене- вкалываем. Наверное, в этом году обойдемся торжественным приемом у главы района.

----------


## Яшевна

[B]
*У нас еще не появилась традиция отмечать этот праздник. Да и делать его как-то не хочется: приедет село, которое и так тянем за уши, сядет на почетные места, а мы- за кулисами, на сцене- вкалываем.* 

А мы то самое село... только нас никто не усаживает за почётные места, мы работаем на сцене, готовим поздравление, даже дали задание написать самим о себе чтобы заведующая могла рассказать в своём докладе о работниках.Сами готовим видиоролики о своих учреждениях.В конкурсе учавствуют только сельские СДК и СК.

----------


## Рамоновна

> мы работаем на сцене, готовим поздравление, даже дали задание написать самим о себе чтобы заведующая могла рассказать в своём докладе о работниках.Сами готовим видиоролики о своих учреждениях.В конкурсе учавствуют только сельские СДК и СК.


Завидую...

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

[QUOTE=Рамоновна]Про День работников культуры
У нас еще не появилась традиция отмечать этот праздник.

А у нас она есть. Два года назад всех работников культуры района собрали за накрытыми столиками в кафе. Отдел культуры всех поздравил, наградил самых-самых, затем выступали с развлекательными номерами те кто их приготовил, но мало кто их приготовил, хотя РДК все СДК и СК обзванивали и просили приготовить по номеру, а потом понеслось...... (спиртное покупали сами тут же в кафе, кто что пьёт). А год назад было торжественное мероприятие в РДК, минимум концертных номеров в основном доклады (ОК, РДК, ЦРК, ДШИ) и награждение. Нынче вновь попросило РДК подготовить номер худ.самодеятельности, но как сам праздник будет проходить, сами ещё не знают.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ну вот, почуствовала начало весны. Взяла на сегодня отгул - завтра на работу, весь день звонки. Да чтоб ..... тот, кто придумал 84 ФЗ. Зимой делали крышу, на конкурс выставили смету на 600 тыс, смету делали профессионалы, по действующим расценкам. Выишрала фирма, предложившая 340 тыс:mad: Мы все были в шоке - за счёт чего они будут экономить - ити материал плохой, или рабочим недоплачивать. Привезли рабочих - ни один не понимает по русски. Ладно, сделали. прошёл месяц и результат - крыша потекла по всем швам. А мы ещё меняли перекрытия, утепление - всё к чёрту. И ведь сделать ничего нельзя. Деньги, которые дают с таким трудом, приходится отдавать на конкурсах и аукционах фирмам, заведомо зная, что работы будут запороты.

----------


## Victorya

> Деньги, которые дают с таким трудом, приходится отдавать на конкурсах и аукционах фирмам, заведомо зная, что работы будут запороты.


Марина, ОЙ!!! как знакомо!!! У нас в городе полтора года назад тендер на ремонт крыши городского дома культуры выиграла фирма, которая тоже ну О-О-О-О-ЧЕНЬ сбила цену нормальным строительным организациям... В результате приехала бригада, не говорящая ни бильмеса по-русски, устроились на житье-бытье в одном из помещений ГДК, развонялись там лапшой быстрого приготовления... В общем, в ноябре месяце ПОЛНОСТЬЮ раскрыли крышу, которую тут же залило непрекращающимися в течение двух недель дождями, затем засыпало снегом!!! Вода лилась прямо на дорогущие кресла в зрительном зале!!! Сделать было ничего нельзя! Угробили лучший зал в районе, ГДК до сих пор на ремонте! А виноватых НЕТ!!!
Когда попытались призвать руководство фирмы к ответу, быстренько выяснилось, что это самое руководство теплышко сидит ТАМ, где все эти конкурсы организуют.
Попрыгали-попрыгали, на той  :Jopa:  и сели...
 Это государственная кормушка, для прикорма властьпридержащих! 
За такие действия без суда и следствия нужно за решетку отправлять!

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

А у нас таким образом были куплены "кресла"(старые были получше) и звуковая аппаратура(ужас). Обидно до боли. Сейчас покупаем проектор (освещать задник), специально искали по нету чтобы цена была меньше 100 тыс.

----------


## Рамоновна

> ПОЛНОСТЬЮ раскрыли крышу, которую тут же залило непрекращающимися в течение двух недель дождями,


В моем ДК тоже меняли крышу, летом позапрошлого года. Пошли дожди. Каждый день начинался со сбора воды и выноса ведер. Представьте, что осталось от библиотеки! Но- за это- нам поменяли обои и установили подвесные потолки.
Руководство района как-то приноровилось "не пускать" подозрительные фирмы. Выигрывают только проверенные.
А еще- крупные работы разбивают на этапы/когда это возможно/ и избавляются от необходимости проведения конкурса

----------


## Victorya

Девочки-мальчики, провела сегодня торжественное мероприятие, посвященное Открытию Года учителя... Все прошло нормально, правда на мой взгляд слегка подзатянуто, но обойти вниманием нельзя было ни кого: небольшой доклад начальника управления РОО, чествование школ, получивших грант в размере одного миллиона рублей, чествование педагогов-новаторов (имеющих авторские методики), победителей профессиональных конкурсов "Учитель года" последних лет, заслуженных учителей России, орденоносцев, педагогические династии, после каждого чествования концертный номер... Затем ассоциации банкиров, предпринимателей, руководителей сельхоз- и промышленных предприятий представили номинации утвержденной премии общественного признания педагогического таланта "Зерно истины", итоги которых будут подведены в конце года и победители которых получат авторскую статуэтку, именной диплом и солидную денежную премию. В финале мероприятия глава района вместе с крошечной малышкой, которая в этом году пойдет в школу дали символический звонок, возвещающий открытие Года учителя в нашем районе. При исполнении финальной песни встал практически весь зал. 

Как и обещала, показываю наш театрализованный пролог, рожденный в творческом поиске.
Для тех, кто зарегистрирован *ВКонтакте*:

http://vkontakte.ru/video-12124749_140937972

И для тех, кто не может посмотреть ВКонтакте, в *РуТубе*:

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2978269.html...86216b3059a9d2

Всем удачи и творческой фантазии!

----------


## Светлана sun

*Гунька*, какая же вы всё-таки умница! я зачиталась вашим рассказом о поездке! про жука-дровосека больше всего понравилось))))) хотя тогда вам наверняка было невесело! ещё раз поздравляю - пройти через такое испытание - это дорогово стоит!:wink:

----------


## Tajussa

Приветствую всех!
Гунька, Леночка, молодчинка! Мы то знаем, что ты самая лучшая! 

А жюри... Да ну их... У нас хореографический коллектив принимал участие в отборочном туре областного фестиваля. Все члены жюри, кроме начальника управления культуры и зам. главы города по социальной политике (бывший начальник управления культуры) были за наш номер, а эти две уперлись - НУ НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ КАКОЙ-ТО МАЛЕНЬКИЙ КОЛЛЕКТИВЧИК ИЗ МАААААААААЛЕНЬКГО ДК ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКАЯ ШКОЛА. НЕ МОЖЕТ ПО ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЮ, И ФФФФФФФФФСЕ ТУТ, ХОТЬ ВЫ ТРЕСНИТЕ ВСЕ СО СВОИМ МНЕНИЕМ.
И занизили свои оценки настолько, что никуда нас не пустили...




> Про День работников культуры
> У нас еще не появилась традиция отмечать этот праздник. Да и делать его как-то не хочется:


А нам не хочется на него идти. В выставочном зале музея собирают все учреждения культуры города (музей, хореографическая школа, 2 музыкальные школы, художественная школа, библиотечная система, театр кукол, училище искусств и так уж и быть, нас - досуговиков), по 2 - 7 человек (в зависимости от штата) от учреждения, кому будут грамоты вручать. 40 минут и по домам. Мы просили в прошлом году, давайте сделаем праздник только для культурно досуговых, со столиками (сами скинемся), с возможностью пообщаться, ведь у всех остальных есть другие, свои профессиональные праздники и только у нас День работника культуры и все... В ответ получили категорическое нет. В этом году все будет так-же... грустно...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ой, девочки, а у нас 2 года подряд проходили эти праздники. Первый раз было просто шикарно. Такой праздник сами себе устроили. В прошлом году было поскромнее, но тоже неплохо. Грамоты, подарки. Тем у кого юбилей был в прошедшем году - обязательно подарок вручают. Правда одно огорчает - сапожники сами себе сапоги тачают. :biggrin:Но это уже ерунда. 
После официальной части мы собираемся и идем в кафе. Конечно, не все вместе, а дружескими группами. Но отмечаем весело.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ой, девочки, а у нас 2 года подряд проходили эти праздники. Первый раз было просто шикарно. Такой праздник сами себе устроили. В прошлом году было поскромнее, но тоже неплохо. Грамоты, подарки. Тем у кого юбилей был в прошедшем году - обязательно подарок вручают. Правда одно огорчает - сапожники сами себе сапоги тачают. :biggrin:Но это уже ерунда. 
После официальной части мы собираемся и идем в кафе. Конечно, не все вместе, а дружескими группами. Но отмечаем весело.

----------


## Натали_я

> прошёл месяц и результат - крыша потекла по всем швам. А мы ещё меняли перекрытия, утепление - всё к чёрту. И ведь сделать ничего нельзя. Деньги, которые дают с таким трудом, приходится отдавать на конкурсах и аукционах фирмам, заведомо зная, что работы будут запороты.


Марина, сочуствую...:frown::frown::frown:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Ээх, может и к лучшему, что нам ничего на ремонт не выделяют.......  :Aga:  (в смысле, лучше со старой крышей, текущей только в местах, к которым привыкли и знаем где тазики расставлять, чем бегать  с этими тазиками по всему ДК :eek:)

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> А нам не хочется на него идти.


Аналогично, в позапрошлом году собрали все районные ДК, сказали нам приготовить визитки(можно подумать мы друг друга не знаем), а устроили конкурс, типа какой ДК круче,  :Jopa: , в итоге наградили городские ДК, сельским - фиг (как всегда), какая-то показуха непонятная, сидели мы правда за столиками  (которые накрывали сами), после этих визиток всем сказали досвиданья (в смысле валите). А в прошлом гогду собрали только библиотекарей, поздравили, а СДК даже не приглашали. Вот мы и решили, что в этом году отметим своим коллективом  :Aga:  и никуда не поедем.

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Видно прохудившая крыша больная тема для многих ДК, про свои ДК и говорить не хочется, не то что вода с потолка бежит во время дождей, но и местами штукатурка падает, аж страшно становится как подумаю, что кому нибудь на голову эта штукатурка упадёт с 5 м. высоты. Но денег в администрации нет на ремонт крыши, каждый год составляем смету на ремонт, но район её не утверждает, соответственно денег не даёт.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А ещё хотелось бы сказать про дублирование праздника у библиотекарей, в том году специально подсчитала количество награждённых библиотекарей и количества клубных работников на празднике День культработника, библиотекарей оказалось больше. И вновь у них проф.праздник в конце мая и вновь награждение и подарки. У нас появился свои праздник, но мы как то встороне получается.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А у нас с приходом нового начальника управления культуры отношение к профессиональному празднику изменилось в лучшую сторону. Сначала - торжественная часть, в одном из учреждений, где награждаются работника (от крупных учреждений - 3-4 чел, от мелких -1), а потом директора в загул. Правда, деньги собираем сами, управление заказывает кафе или столовую, работают певцы, а мы отдыхаем. Правда,всё равно не выдерживаем - сами и петь и танцевать начинаемю Эх, хорошо :biggrin:

----------


## lenusik

Добрый всем вечер!

Гунька, Лена - МОЛОДЕЦ!!! Я от всех конкурсов и членства в жюри отказалась((( Последней каплей стал детский конкурс в прошлом году, когда раздали оценочные таблицы для членов жюри с заранее отмеченными галочкой лауреатами... Сама легко переживать научилась,а своим подопечным не могу и не хочу объяснять, почему они получат только диплом за участие.

Да, может, кому-то понадобятся сценарии акций "Молодежного Единства". Подняла тут по случаю...
http://files.mail.ru/GJMOOJ

----------


## Гульнур

В этом году праздник у нас поделили на 2 этапа. Нам в этом году торжественную часть праздника готовит Северный Драмтеатр. С каждого учреждения культуры будут приглашены в зависимости от количества штата от 1 до 5 человек. Про застолье еще ничего не говорят. А конкурс проф.мастерства за неделю до этого уже пройдет в районном КДЦ. В нем участвуют только сельские ДК и клубы.
Может так и лучше будет. До сих пор все это происходило в один день.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Второй конкурс-озвучка кадра из фильма. Нам достался «Морозко», я вам про это уже говорила. Перед этим сутки сидела, резала треки, фразы из фильмов, чтобы было смешнее. Училась, ревела, но все-таки с помощью сына и виртуального лруга сделала. Оказалось, что надо было это говорить вживую, хотя ни в положении, ни в личном разговоре ни слова об этом сказано не было.


Леночка мы сами с этим в этом году сталкнулись как организаторы, у нас такой конкурс был в КВНне, но мы раз сами накосячили оценивали одинаково и озвучку голосом и нарезками, но сделали для себя вывод на будущее!!!                                Ну а в общем конкурс был у Вас интересный!!! Ну а судейство как не обидно, но как всегда!!!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> Про День работников культуры
> У нас еще не появилась традиция отмечать этот праздник. Да и делать его как-то не хочется: приедет село, которое и так тянем за уши, сядет на почетные места, а мы- за кулисами, на сцене- вкалываем.


Ой, как же это знакомо!!! Каждый год тоже самое!!! И думаю, что в ближайшее время ничего не измениться!!!

*Добавлено через 30 минут*



> одном из учреждений, где награждаются работника (от крупных учреждений - 3-4 чел, от мелких -1), а потом директора в загул. Правда, деньги собираем сами, управление заказывает кафе или столовую, работают певцы, а мы отдыхаем. Правда,всё равно не выдерживаем - сами и петь и танцевать начинаемю Эх, хорошо


Завидую белой завистью!!! Мы сколько не просили кого-то пригласить с программой и музыкальным оформлением, чтоб мы могли отдахнуть - НЕТ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! вот и всё каждый год работаем сами!!!:frown::frown::frown: Сельские отдыхают и бухгалтерия наша, а мы пашем как всегда!!!

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
А у нас в этом году будет в начале торжественное открытие, потом типо конференции доклады вышестоящих и сельских активно внедряющих новые формы и методы работы, далее большой концерт село почти не задействуем, там будет награждение лучших за их профессиональный рост и закончится всё фуршетом!!! короче работы много, а я ещё не бралась. Концерт просят какой-то необычный надо искать идею!!!

----------


## Tasha1979

а мы в прошлом году на день работников культуры пригласили к себе с концертом Училище культуры. Вначале глава района, потом отдел культуры, потом главы сельсоветов награждали работников культуры (грамоты, подарки, конверты). Потом концерт учащихся Культпросвета, а потом небольшой фуршет. Все были довольны. Как быть в этом году ещё не решили. В прошлом году я неделю сидела грамоты и благодарности печатала на весь район.

----------


## Зарница

АААААААААААААААААААААААА
Меня сегодня обокрали!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Вынесли всю аппаратуру - даже маленькое мероприятие вести не на чем!!!!! Все, в плоть до микрофонов!
Руки бы по отсохли!!!
Никакого желания нет работать!, покупаем на последние деньги, которые даются кровью и потом!!! Слов нет вообще!ощущение как будто внутри меня все украли.
На носу концерт за концертом!!!! Заставят сейчас изыскивать средства, а у меня их вообще нет (даже сдвинуть кредиты не могу, и не провернуть ничего).

Дааа, год у меня "хороший" в этом году: то из судов не вылезаю,то штрафы плачу, то крыши падают....И это только 3 месяца прошло... Грустно...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Бедная! Ну что тебе так не везёт, и со здоровьем, и крыши и пожарка и остальное.
Как будто кто-то сглазил. А может найдут? Ты, главное, не переживай сильно, ещё от болячек не отошла. Ты здоровая нужна семье, а чёрная полоса пройдёт. Ну и что, что 3 месяца плохих, а 9 оставшихся у тебя будет хороших.

----------


## Натали_я

*Зарница*,:redface::redface::redface::frown::frown::frown:

*Добавлено через 56 секунд*
У вас сторожей нет?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А может найдут?


:frown:Вряд-ли, у нас ни разу не находили. :mad:

----------


## Tasha1979

Даааа, пипец! Других слов нет. Мног аппаратуры? мож пошутил кто?

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ленааааа.. Это же просто ужас какой-то. (((((((((((((((( Леночка, милая, главное - не отчаивайся. Здоровье дороже. Никакая аппаратура не стоит твоего здоровья. Думай о детях и о семье - ты им нужна дома здоровая, спокойная и любящая их..
А мы тебя все любим. И очень сочувствуем

----------


## гунька

*Зарница*,
Ленусечка!!! Не переживай!!! Это, конечно, кошмар! как же умудрились? А сторож? Дорогая аппаратура?
Но все равно: главное, не волнуйся! Пожалуйста! Мы все с тобой! Чем помочь? Ты напиши, все, что в наших силах, сделаем.

----------


## rj95iko64

*Зарница*,
Леночка, не убивайся так сильно, тебе нельзя! - а то опять в больницу - не дай Бог! - попадешь...
А опись украденного полностью составили? 
Надо надеяться на то, что это не мелочь какая-то, она обязательно где-то "всплывет"...

----------


## Зарница

Спасибо большое за поддержку... Да не найдут ничего...ни разу не находили. Украли DVD,муз.центр, 5микрофон - 2 из них радио (петельки),колонки,усилитель.Почти все новое. Приготовлено было еще на вынос - видно спугнули, не успели вынести. Это немного, НО ЭТО ПОЧТИ ВСЕ ЧТО У НАС БЫЛО!!!И ВСЕ ДОСТАВАЛОСЬ С ТАКИМ ТРУДОМ!  А я не расстраиваюсь. Пустая какая то - эмоций нет, никаких.Только поскуливаю иногда. 

А сторожа у меня ни в одном клубе нет - денег нет на их содержание. Мы сегодня перешли на НФОТ так ввела 2 ставки. Но уже поздно...сволочи!!!

----------


## гунька

*Зарница*,



> Пустая какая то - эмоций нет, никаких.Только поскуливаю иногда.


Леночка, Аленушка, не расстраивайся! Лучше пореви в голос,хотя этим не поможешь, но все равно .....Эх, ну чем помочь????????

----------


## Зарница

*гунька*,
Лена, спасибо большое, но ничем тут не поможешь!!!!!! Буду думать откуда деньги взять до 26 марта. Там у меня концерт большой, область приезжает всегда. Без аппаратуры мне  :Jopa:  Да и не только мне - председателю моему тоже. Хорошо что на 8марта сегодня договорилась что приезжие артисты возьмут с собой свою аппаратуру. Молодцы все таки работники культуры. Человечней и понимающей я еще не встречала больше ни в одной отрасли.Знают когда и как поддержать, погладить, пригреть. От этого чувствуешь себя ни на едине с проблемой.А это оказывается так много значит!!!
А я сейчас сижу и яростно воюю с кожей - делаю обложку на фотоальбом (отчетный наш,по мероприятиям).Так обычно я отвлекаюсь. Иногда помогает...

----------


## Натник

*Зарница*,
 Леночка, не переживай, все-таки здоровье дороже... Что ж поделать, что в жизни - где тонко, там и рвется... Ты главное помни, нездоровый энтузиазизм, вреден для здоровья, а семье и неблагодарной нашей работе ты нужна здоровой!!!:aga

Вчера был у тебя тяжелый день...
В тупик проблемы завели...
Но нежный звук домашних стен
и боль, и душу отвели... 

Мой милый друг, скорей проснись!
Пусть солнца луч тебя разбудит!
По утренней росе пройдись
и целый день счастливым будет!
Лишь солнце встанет, 
все пройдет, заботы и невзгоды.
И настроение твое испортить
сможет лишь погода...

А если и погода вдруг
окажется ненастной,
не огорчайся, милый друг,
ЖИЗНЬ ВСЕ РАВНО ПРЕКРАСНА!

----------


## Зарница

*solist64*,
объясни подробнее: что за конкурс, что они там должны показать, про что рассказать. На сколько минут...

----------


## Рамоновна

> АААААААААААААААААААААААА
> Меня сегодня обокрали!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Сочуствую. Очень. Держись! Как говорит Гунька, *"Будет и на нашей улице праздник!"*


> А я сейчас сижу и яростно воюю с кожей - делаю обложку на фотоальбом (отчетный наш,по мероприятиям).Так обычно я отвлекаюсь. Иногда помогает...


А я крестиком вышиваю... Приходит муж с работы- а я с иголкой и мулине. Значит, что-то стряслось. А еще- могу пойти в магазин и купить какую-нибудь ненужную :Jopa: , но за бешеные деньги.

----------


## гунька

*Зарница*,



> я дура, уже сегодня купила.


Хвастайся обновкой. что купила-то?

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*solist64*,
Сереж,может, как-то связать с семейным очагом, обыграть первобытный строй, когда мужчины охотились, а женщинв поддерживали огонь....
или обыграть Семь Я, может, Белоснежку, принца, семь гномиков..(ну это уже в качестве бреда). Завтра покопаюсь на работе в своих сценариях, может, что-то найду.

----------


## Зарница

*гунька*,
Лена, ну что ты думаешь больше всего удовлетворит женщину - конечно же шмотка для себя любимой. Вот сейчас сижу и думаю "И зачем?". Да, ладно.:biggrin: теперь уж все. ( на то и рассчитывала:biggrin:)!

----------


## Гульнур

ЗАРНИЦА!
Как я тебя понимаю и сочуствую! У меня такое же было 10 лет назад. Прямо на первое апреля решили зло так пошутить, вынесли абсолютно всю аппаратуру. 
Поэтому я очень хорошо понимаю, какая у тебя пустота в душе! Но ты держись, и надейся, может найдется еще всё. У нас через полгода нашли.

----------


## rj95iko64

Девочки-мальчики, С новым модератором вас!

*Рамоновна*,
Ирина, прими от нас самые лучшие пожелания! :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Рамоновна,
> Ирина, прими от нас самые лучшие пожелания!


СПАСИБО! 
Постараюсь оправдать оказанное администрацией форума доверие.

----------


## rj95iko64

> Постараюсь оправдать оказанное администрацией форума доверие.


А мы как-то и не сомневаемся...:smile: :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*rj95iko64*, А мы к вам в Ялуторовск скоро в гости приедем!!! Встречайте, познакомимся так сказать в реале.



> А мы как-то и не сомневаемся...


 :Ok:  Это точно!!!
Ирина, мы очень рады, что модератором нашего раздела стал человек увлеченный, болеющий за свое дело всей душой! Поздравляю!

Лена-Зарница, держись! Все, что не делается, все к лучшему, как говорят в народе: потерявший рубль - обретет два!:smile: У нас тоже была похожая ситуация: много лет назад сколотили мы ВИА, аппаратуру собрали из всякого разного хлама, перепаяли, перемотали, но ансамбль пел! и был любимцем у публики, вскоре нам купили новую усилительную аппаратуру и самое главное - ЯМАХУ. Радости не было предела, но не долгой была эта радость, нашу МАШУ (так мы ее называли) унесли... не оставив никаких следов... Так ее и не нашли. Но администрация района подарила нам Корг, ансабль продолжает свою деятельность до сих пор и радует зрителей новыми песнями. А недавно выяснилось, что к этому преступлению приложил свою руку мальчик, который лет пять занимался в этом же ансамбле, оказывается это он навел нужных людей, показал как проникнуть в ДК, ему за это заплатили... Очень больно и обидно за то, что есть на свете такие люди, в которых вкладываешь все свои знания, силы, душу, а они...

----------


## Цинториончик

> АААААААААААААААААААААААА
> Меня сегодня обокрали!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Дааа, год у меня "хороший" в этом году: то из судов не вылезаю,то штрафы плачу, то крыши падают....И это только 3 месяца прошло... Грустно...


Если и правда сглазили, может в церковь сходить свечки поставить! Держись, самое главное помнить - самый тёмный час перед рассветом!!! Всё будет ХОРОШО!!! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Друзья-коллеги! Срочно нужна помощь в подготовке визитки на конкурс молодых семей. Сегодня ко мне обратилась пара, из тех, что я женил. В пятницу уже отборочный - не успеваю. много работы и отказать неудобно! Может быть ткнете носом, есть ли на форуме нечто подобное, или у кого наработки? уду очень благодарен!


Сергей, а может это будет семейный корабль, семью можно одеть в тельняшки, да и сценарий на морскую тематику в принципе не трудно сделать, отец капитан, мама кок если есть ребёнок юнга. Семейному караблю полный вперед, за бортом не страшны не шторма кризиса, не мели сокращения, ну это я так образно я думаю зная семью вы сможете подобрать к ним слова и музыкальное оформление можно сделать красивое и слайдами оформить. Мы делали такую визитку, но к сожалению у меня год назад поменяли комп сейчас многое найти не могу, если получится найти скину!!!

Ребята УРА появились разделы!!!: :Vah: 
Поздравляю нового модератора!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Мы в вас верим!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ириш, поздраляю!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Хорошо, что у нас теперь свой модератор. Терпения тебе.

----------


## Светлана sun

*Зарница,* искренне жаль, при чём в равной степени и аппаратуру и ваши нервы! при чём раз первой не вернёшь - надо беречь второе! так что собирайте мозг в кучу и не расклеивайтесь! :flower:

----------


## rj95iko64

> А мы к вам в Ялуторовск скоро в гости приедем!!! Встречайте, познакомимся так сказать в реале.


Оля, с радостью!!! А что привезете, если не секрет?.. (коллективы, конечно, не подумай чего!..):smile:

----------


## Светлана sun

Ребятушечки, помогите пожалуйста, может у кого есть готовые стихотворения - мне нужно сделать монтаж -поздравление  женщин с 8 марта  от Главврача, Военного коммисара города, Главы сельского поселения, Начальника отдела культуры и последний - Глава города! петь они точно ничего не будут:biggrin: а вот какие-нибудь поздравления в стихах готовы зачитать :Oj:

----------


## Цинториончик

> А мы к вам в Ялуторовск скоро в гости приедем!!! Встречайте, познакомимся так сказать в реале.


Олечка, когда приедете я безумно буду рада тебя видеть?


Сергей, вот я нашла черновик только правда визитки, но вдруг на мысль натолкнёт!!!
Фоном звучит морская музыка
	Дикторский текст:
…. Лет назад корабль семьи Тайбусиновых начал своё плаванье по морям и океанам семейной жизни.. Всё было на его пути и шторм, и штиль и новые берега и дальние странствия. Команда корабля с годами росла. Юнги следили за частотой и порядком на корабле (выходят на сцену юнги со швабрами и начищают сцену), боцман вглядываясь в даль наблюдал за обстановкой за бортом (боцман выходит на сцену с биноклем или подзорной трубой и вглядывается в зал), кок готовил обед (выходит кок с поварёшкой останавливается и спохватившись вновь убегает за кулисы будь-то, что-то забыл), капитан с упоением глядел на свою сплочённую команду и вёл корабль всегда верным курсом (выходит капитан смотрит на членов команды).  И вот сегодня команда в полном составе держит курс к берегам «Ребячьей республики» 
Капитан: Внимание команда! Всем равнение на центральную палубу! (выбегает кок все стоятся равнение на зал). Доложить обстановку.
Боцман: Капитан нет ни одной причины даже для малейшего беспокойства. Море безмятежно, погода нам покровительствует, все приборы работают нормально. Идём верным курсом. Вдали уже показались берега Ребячьей республики.  
Капитан: Тогда у нас есть время для очередной байки. Чья очередь на этот раз начинать. (решают кто начнёт идёт рассказ о семье).
Боцман: Капитан земля за бортом. У них конкурс какой-то просят пристать к берегу. Что делать будем?
Капитан: Причаливайте, Боцман!
Боцман: Есть, Капитан! Заходим в бухту «Ребячья республика». Вот уже и причал виден.
Капитан: Песню запевай! (финальная песня о семьях)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*rj95iko64*,
Саша, привезу солистку на фестиваль народного творчества им.Мамонтова, 20 марта, положение правда еще не видела, не знаю в каком учреждении будет проходить. А 11 марта везу танц.коллектив в Тюмень на "Надежду Сибири", вы там не участвуете?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Цинториончик*,
Надюш, а с тобой то нам грех не повидаться!:wink:

----------


## rj95iko64

> Саша, привезу солистку на фестиваль народного творчества им.Мамонтова, 20 марта, положение правда еще не видела, не знаю в каком учреждении будет проходить.


А солистка - народного плана или эстрадного? (вопрос не праздный - они у нас в разное время и в разных ДК будут проводиться)

А положение-то по фестивалю вам выслали?..

На "Надежду Сибири" мы тоже танц. коллектив посылаем, только, наверное, не я их повезу...

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*rj95iko64*,
Солистка-народница, мы едем 20 марта, а эстрадники, по-моему у вас 27 марта, тоже везем девочку, но с ней поедет другой рук-ль.  Положение выслали, оно у шефа, завтра заберу. Саш, давай в личке, а то нам по  :Jopa:  надают:smile:

----------


## Светлана sun

> ... но вдруг, что-то пригодится!


конечно пригодиться! есть что выбрать - спасибо :flower:

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики... А ведь была тема "8+23"?... Или я немного тормозок?...kuku

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А я похвастаться. Вчера наш ансамбль "Вишенка", которым руководит муж, пригласили в качестве подарка от друзей на день рождения актёра Пореченкова. Он гастролировал в Нижнем Новгороде. 
Муж вернулся домой уже утром, довольный и гордый - меня обнимал Пореченков, хвалил Хабенский :biggrin: Во какие мы  :Oj: 
А вы можете послушать нашу музыку, пройдя по ссылке в моей подписи.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Добрый день) Очень срочно нужны кричалки болельщиков. У нас в университете проходит конкурс красоты "жемчужина" среди сотрудниц. Так вот участницу зовут Настя, ее номер 7. В кричалке желательно соединить слова: жемчужина, анастасия, номер 7. Помогите!





> Девочки и мальчики мне очень нужна ваша помощь, нужен сценарий или какие-то наработки по профориентации!!! будет волонтёрский отряд, который с этой программой будет колесить по посёлкам!!! Очень надо до 9 числа!!!


Милости прошу в тему СКОРАЯ ПОМОЩЬ. Поможем!
А всех жителей нашего раздела прошу внимательно относится к этой теме- ведь именно там от нас, таких бескорыстных, ждут поддержки

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Мариша, какие вы молодцы! Я все прослушала! Умнички просто! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
*solist64*,
http://files.mail.ru/Z9WSW6 Сюда загрузила отрывки с фестиваля "Год семьи" Может, что-то оттуда выберешь к визитке.
Я не помню, к сожалению, кто автор ролика, спасибо ему большое!

----------


## Натали_я

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
здОрово:smile: 
[IMG]http://*********org/307255m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Толстячок

[QUOTE=Зарница;2636679]Спасибо большое за поддержку... Да не найдут ничего...ни разу не находили. Украли DVD,муз.центр, 5микрофон - 2 из них радио (петельки),колонки,усилитель.Почти все новое. Приготовлено было еще на вынос - видно спугнули, не успели вынести. Это немного, НО ЭТО ПОЧТИ ВСЕ ЧТО У НАС БЫЛО!!!И ВСЕ ДОСТАВАЛОСЬ С ТАКИМ ТРУДОМ!  А я не расстраиваюсь. Пустая какая то - эмоций нет, никаких.Только поскуливаю иногда. 

*Леночка* очень жаль, что с тобой случилось такое не счастье.У нас был аналогичный случай, мы даже знали кто скомуниздил аппаратуру и выбил двери в 5 комнатах, и что милиция даже слушать не стала... 
Не растраивайся, здоровье важнее!!!! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Ребята помогите! Тема День Победы. Срочно нужно найти (стих или прозу) для небольшой театрализованной картинки "Встреча - возвращение солдат с войны".  Одним из персонажей будет Мать, которая не дождалась сына с войны. Может у кого то есть какое то душещипательное стихотворение или проза, для этого персонажа? Заранее благодарна за любые идеи и помощь!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Милости прошу в тему СКОРАЯ ПОМОЩЬ. Поможем!


Спасибочки, я уже убедилась, что обязательно помогут! Будем привыкать к новым рзделам!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Зарница

Привет всем!!!! 2 дня не заглядывала на форум ( с компом проблемы)  - извелася вся!!!:biggrin: Как у нас в теме стало красиво!!!! Солидно даже!!! Девочкам МОДЕРАТОРАМ - СПАСИБО!!! И как говорит молодежь - респект и уважуха!!!! :Ha:  :biggrin:

Ну а теперь мои новости: провели концерт к 8 марта. Приглашали артистов из соседнего района. Надеялась что посмотрю наконец то из зала, расслаблюсь, отдохну....но,встречала, размещала,кормила.... концерт смотрела со сцены, присесть было не когда. Зрителям не понравилось,администрация не в восторге -  а я рада что у них появилась возможность сравнить нас и аналогичный район. И мы НЕ ХУЖЕ!!!  А то ведь извели нас до нельзя! Вот.

Все последние дни сидим с НФОТ. каждый день вносятся все новые и новые изменения. Выяснилось что директору и бухгалтеру стажевые не идут, т.к. в средней з/п работников стаж учитывается. У вас также? До сих пор незнаю свою новую з/п. В штатное расписание мы внесли дополнительно еще одну графу - премия (30%). Т.е. начнем платить з/п с премией,а потом по ходу работы буду ежемесячно регулировать на основании положения (премирование и депремирование).Бумажной волокиты из за этого прибавиться, но надеюсь что стимул к работе появиться. У меня получается сельские работники будут получать около 10 000 (на 2-3 тыс.больше), а у городских з/п меньше чем у сельских. Объем работы и уровень разные, даже очень. Вот и буду премией регулировать. Может я и не права. Готова обсудить и выслушать ваш опыт.  :Ha:  

Еще один вопросик. Наши цены на платные услуги у нас утверждает дума. Пакет документов всегда готовил комитет культуры. Теперь пришла моя очередь. Случайно никто этим не занимался? Подскажите с чего начать и какие "бумажки" готовить? ПЖЛСТА!!!

----------


## natalifrost

Рада вновь присоединиться ко всем! Пришлось переустанавливать программы с диска С, комп объелся вирусов и завис. Переустанавливали с мужем, постигали глубины компа, несколько дней. Спецы говорят :такое кол-во новых вирусов, не успевают придумывать анти вирусники. Это при том, что стоит Касперский лецинзионный, аваст и паучок.

Гунька! Спешу узнать, как прошло ваше выступление на конкурсе-Визитная карточка? Думаю, что ты должна быть лучшей. Поздравляю Рамоновну с присвоением новой должности модератора. И в целом за изменения в разделе всех поздравляю. Отдельно спасибо Вишенке - по ее рекомендации я нашла этот раздел, често говоря он терялся в разделе Детские программы. Всех удивительных и самых талантливых девчонок, у которых хватает любви для себя и для других - *всех с весенним праздником 8 марта!!!*
Будь всегда красивой и беспечной - к черту все домашние дела
Чтоб сказал мужчина каждый встречный - ах, какая женщина прошла!
И про макияж не забывай, даже, если ты идешь домой
Чтоб сказал мужчина каждый встречный - ах, какая дама, Боже мой!
И еще один совет известный -ты на праздник рюмочку прими,
чтоб сказал мужчина каждый встречный -
Ах, какая дама, черт возьми!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Еще один вопросик. Наши цены на платные услуги у нас утверждает дума. Пакет документов всегда готовил комитет культуры. Теперь пришла моя очередь. Случайно никто этим не занимался? Подскажите с чего начать и какие "бумажки" готовить? ПЖЛСТА!!!


Кое-что по платным есть в ДОКУМЕНТАХ.




> Все последние дни сидим с НФОТ. каждый день вносятся все новые и новые изменения. Выяснилось что директору и бухгалтеру стажевые не идут, т.к. в средней з/п работников стаж учитывается. У вас также? До сих пор незнаю свою новую з/п. В штатное расписание мы внесли дополнительно еще одну графу - премия (30%). Т.е. начнем платить з/п с премией,а потом по ходу работы буду ежемесячно регулировать на основании положения (премирование и депремирование).Бумажной волокиты из за этого прибавиться, но надеюсь что стимул к работе появиться. У меня получается сельские работники будут получать около 10 000 (на 2-3 тыс.больше), а у городских з/п меньше чем у сельских. Объем работы и уровень разные, даже очень. Вот и буду премией регулировать. Может я и не права. Готова обсудить и выслушать ваш опыт.


У нас нет % по стажу. Есть 25% сельских. Сотрудники районных и приравненных к ним структур получают до 100% за интенсивность, расширение, высокие показатели... Заведующий сельским филиалом получает 6500-6000 "грязными".

----------


## orsia

*natalifrost*, на компе должен стоять ТОЛЬКО ОДИН антивирусник, они конфликтуют друг с другом очень сильно (воспринимают друг друга как вирусы), и из-за этого комп и перестает работать. И если есть лицензионный касперский, я бы посоветовала оставить именно его!

----------


## areshek

> А я похвастаться. Вчера наш ансамбль "Вишенка", которым руководит муж, пригласили в качестве подарка от друзей на день рождения актёра Пореченкова. Он гастролировал в Нижнем Новгороде. 
> Муж вернулся домой уже утром, довольный и гордый - меня обнимал Пореченков, хвалил Хабенский :biggrin: Во какие мы 
> А вы можете послушать нашу музыку, пройдя по ссылке в моей подписи.


Здорово!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

У-Ф-Ф-Ф!!! 
Только что закончила "чистку" БЕСЕДКИ. Чего мы туда только не натыкали! Постаралась раскидать кое-что по существующим темам. Остальное- когда появятся темы в полном обеме.

Огромная просьба: НЕ ВЫКЛАДЫВАТЬ сценарии в одном посте сразу на несколько тем. "Порвать" пост- не в моих силах.

----------


## Rodniki

Ваше многоголосное пение!!!! Обучение и  тренинг.

Специально с целью создать некую возможность практиковаться в построении и пении голосов сделан новый сайт в режиме он-лайн все бесплатно и доступ к прослушиванию и тренингу полностью открыт - вы можете воспользоваться этим ресурсом , как для развлечения так и для профессиональной музыкальной подготовки. Сайт называется запевайка. Достаточно 
пройти по ссылке http://www.zapevaika.ru

по возможности будем предоставлять материал. Напишите об этом нам.

----------


## Натник

Увы, сайт "Запевайка!" почти пустой, а вторая ссылка - с минусами и плюсами детских песен. Минусовочки за денежку....:frown:

----------


## Натник

Увы, сайт "Запевайка!" почти пустой, а вторая ссылка - с минусами и плюсами детских песен. Минусовочки за денежку....:frown:

----------


## наташа гергалова

Всем добрый вечер! Некоторое время не была на форуме, а здесь столько приятных изменений! Здорово! Хочу поздравить Лену с достойным выступлением на конкурсе. Молодец! Прочитала ее отчет и вспомнила, как в 2006г участвовала в областном конкурсе ведущих игровых и развлекательных программ. Когда объявили результаты конкурса, все были в шоке. Мало того, что программа победительницы хромала на 4 ноги (правда жюри это заметило), так и сама ведущая была какая-то хабалка. (Девочки, я честно пыталась найти другое определение, более культурное, не смогла. Если что, сразу прошу прощения.) Хотя жюри так оценило ее: непосредственная, неординарная, со своей фишкой. А все почему? Потому что председатель жюри была ее педагогом, и СДК в котором эта ведущая работала оказал помощь в проведении  конкурса. Я уехала с конкурса с осадком на душе и твердой уверенностью, что в следующий раз ни смотря ни на что я стану лучшей. Но вот пришло время "махать шашкой", а желания нет! И еще поняла, что на любой конкурс надо ехать во всеоружии в плане озвучки. Нужно иметь материал на разных носителях: мини-диск, диск, флешка. Приехала с мини-диском, а вставлять его некуда (и я была не одна такая), пришлось организаторам помучиться и найти этот неведомый аппарат. Вот такая история.

----------


## rj95iko64

> Увы, сайт "Запевайка!" почти пустой, а вторая ссылка - с минусами и плюсами детских песен. Минусовочки за денежку....:frown:


Наташа, а тебе какие именно минусовочки надо?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Коллеги здравствуйте!Очень приятно читать прям вспоминаются золотые денёчки,совместного коллективного творчества.У меня так случилось,что нет возможности работать в ДК по специальности(Я методист-организатор КПР),у нас тут "мафия"диреуктор берёт только знакомых(а я переехала к мужу)Поэтому работа здесь прёт и без спец.образования,работают учителя,воспитатели и т.д.Как она мне сказала...НУ ОООЧЕНЬ ТАЛЛАНТЛИВЫЕ!А вы вот девочки молодцы всё успеваете :Служить народу до конца,
                 Нести культуры знамя
                 Будить и радовать сердца-
                 Вот путь,что выбран нами!
Правда проработав тамадой почти15 лет,я себя всё время успокаиваю,что я то же занимаюсь благим делом!ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ ВАМ ВСЕМ,И БЛАГОСОСТОЯНИЯ! :flower:

----------


## гунька

> Но вот пришло время "махать шашкой", а желания нет!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## наташа гергалова

Девчонки, сейчас осознала, что мне очень хорошо в нашем разделе. Какие вы все талантливые и деятельные, а у нас все как-то не так. Дана команда участвовать в конкурсе ведущих игровых и развлекательных программ (вчера о нем писала) От моего отдела и детского участвуют культорганизаторы, молодые девчата, выпускницы педагог. училища.  На зональный надо представить видео, сегодня монтировали, посмотрела и поняла, что уровень не тот! Говорю им об этом, а они: "И так сойдет!" И самое печальное-директору нравится. Мне говорят:"Ты слишком строго оцениваешь, твои критерии завышены" Вот и думаю, может они правы? Может пусть будет так, как есть? Но почему -то очень грустно!:frown:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*наташа гергалова*,
 Не грусти :smile: Не всё сразу делается. Ты повысишь свой уровень - другие волей-неволей вынуждены будут за тобой подтянуться. И директору чтобы понять нудно ввочию увидеть разницу между тем,что есть, и тем, что может быть.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

У кого-нибудь есть в учреждении автобус? Кто знает,что теперь делать, если автобус без ремней безопасности. Он конечно служебный, но ведь бывают поездки  и по междугородним маршрутам

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 [QUOTE=Вишенка-Владимир]что теперь делать, если автобус без ремней безопасности. Он конечно служебный, но ведь бывают поездки  и по междугородним маршрутам
		 / message 
Будет большая :Jopa: ,если остановят гаишники. Мы через это прошли. Детей нельзя без них возить!




	Ой,чего-то я накосячила с сообщением...Маришины слова получились вместе с моим ответом...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 Лен, а взрослых? У нас ветераны в Горьковскую область на конкурс собрались:frown:

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Мариш, про взрослых не могу сказать,не знаю, а за детей нашего Главу уже штрафанули...Я так думаю, что мы же едем в автобусах без ремней и ничего...

----------


## Рамоновна

> У кого-нибудь есть в учреждении автобус? Кто знает,что теперь делать, если автобус без ремней безопасности. Он конечно служебный, но ведь бывают поездки  и по междугородним маршрутам


У нас есть Газель. Но ремней там просто не было изначально. Пока гаишники в этом плане не трогали. 
Пожарные, ГИБДД, СЭС, .... такое ощущение, что мы живем во вражеском стане.

А у нас сегодня- выборы. Областные и районные. Уже навела на голове "кок".... и поехала!

----------


## Алла и Александр

У нас тоже сегодня выборы. Только что вернулась. С утра там. Успела фотовыставку сделать. Типа "Мы - голосуем!

----------


## Rodniki

> Наташа, а тебе какие именно минусовочки надо?


 Сообщение от Натник  Посмотреть сообщение
Увы, сайт "Запевайка!" почти пустой, а вторая ссылка - с минусами и плюсами детских песен. Минусовочки за денежку....


http://www.zapevaika.ru  пустой пока сайт по причине полного эксклюзива.Все пишется специально... и исключительно индивидуально.
Второй сайт http://rodniki-studio.ru/multimedia.php представляет только то что сделано своими руками.

----------


## Tajussa

> А у нас сегодня- выборы.


Вот и у нас выборы... тоже обласные. И третьи выборы подряд на центральной площади массовое гуляние. kuku Нет, мероприятие конечно к выборам никакого отношения не имеет, и нам даже не приказывают агитировать людей сходить на выборы.. А если уж мы, конечно же по собственной  инициативе, и приглашаем посетить избирательные участки, то делать это объявление нужно не реже одного раза в 10 минут... kuku
Раньше работали на общей сцене, блоками 30-40 минут одно учреждение, концертно-игровая программа, а в этом году решили сделать 2 игровые площадки - отдельно, концерт - отдельно. А игровую площадку надо оформить, озвучить - в общем все как полагается. А звукаря у нас в штате нет (сегодня, на месте звукаря, на игровой работала руководитель вокальной студии), впрочем как и мужчин... Вот и поехала я с утра на площадь с аппаратурой игровушку работать. И угораздило же меня подскользнуться при погрузке колонок... Упасть не упала, а поясницу сорвала...  :Jopa:  Так с сорваной спиной и работала... Вот теперь ни ходить нормально, ни встать, ни повернуться не могу - больно... :frown:

----------


## гунька

*Tajussa*,



> Так с сорваной спиной и работала... Вот теперь ни ходить нормально, ни встать, ни повернуться не могу - больно...


Танюша, лечись! Грелку во всю спину!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Aga:  :Aga: И все будет хорошо!

----------


## Tajussa

> Грелку во всю спину!


Ленусик, спасибо... Вот только грелочка моя в командировке.... :Ha:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Но честно говоря на митинге никогода хлеба-соли не видела. Если встречают высоких гостей, то у нас как правило хлеб-соль и всё остальное преподноситтся им или на въезде в область, или в город (смотря какие гости). А митинг - достаточно строгая форма


ПОЛНОСТЬЮ СОГЛАСНА!!! :rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes:У нас именно так и проходит, хотя у меня вообще митинг ассоциирёется в основном с 9 мая, выводом войск из Афгана ну и политические!:wink:

----------


## Натник

> Ни каких "хлеб-соль", по моему, быть не может на митинге. "МИТИНГ - массовое собрание граждан, чтобы публично выразить отношение к действиям лиц и организаций, событиям общественно-политической жизни. Проводится преимущественно на открытом воздухе, заканчивается принятием резолюции."


В самую точку, если кто сомневается, спросите у мастеров сценарного дела, только кто обучался этому, и никаких хлеб-сольи концертных номеров там быть по определению быть не должно :Aga: 



> хотя у меня вообще митинг ассоциирёется в основном с 9 мая, выводом войск из Афгана ну и политические!


тем может быть столько, сколько мнений у людей, только мы не приучены или не привыкли их выражать массово и сообща...:frown:

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

А я сегодня выходная была! Ура! Но и то умудрилась на работу сбегать, подала заявку на участие своей вокальной группы в областном конкурсе молодых исполнителей эстрадной песни. На той неделе 2 дня подряд ходили на дом ветеранам войны и вручали юбилейные медали "65 лет Победы". Из всех ветеранов -80 % лежачие и не ходячие, кто спасибо скажет и плачет от радости, а кто от горя ревёт, мол зачем им она, что толку от неё когда к постели прикован, насмотрелись с коллегой в каких условиях некоторые живут, жуть, стоишь и не знаешь чем помочь. Конечно, мы их благодарили за Великую Победу, и скаждым чуть ли не по душам разговаривали, ведь не которые живут совсем одни, но это всё не то, на душе у меня как-то не то. 
А вчера провели концерт для избирателей, людям понравилось. Заметила, что к нам на концерт обычно ходят одни и те же, а на вчерашнем было много "новеньких". Смотрят и удивляются, мол надо же, а культура -то работает. А мы все действительно работаем, да ещё на совесть, и отдаёмся любимой работе на все 100%.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А я сегодня выходная была! Ура!


Я сегодня тоже выходная - отсыпалась- пришла домой с выборов в 6 утра. Глава нашего сельского поселения вновь избран!!! Набрал 92% голосов. Вы представляете себе такое единодушие избирателей? Ему нет еще и 35 лет, а столько сделал за предыдущие 4 года, сколько за десятилетия не делалось.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

И я сегодня не была на работе, только повод у меня не очень хороший. В пятницу дочь отравилась в садике котлетой:mad:. Сами можете представить, что это. \температура 38, постоянно болит живот, не спит и просит - мама скажи, чтобы мне больше плохую еду не давали. До слёз.:frown: Сегодня были дома, а завтра опять вести в сад, некому с ней сидеть. А я боюсь...

----------


## Цинториончик

[QUOTE=Натник]тем может быть столько, сколько мнений у людей, только мы не приучены или не привыкли их выражать массово и сообща...

Ни сколько не спорю, просто видимо не моя это видимо форма!!!

----------


## Светлана sun

> И я сегодня не была на работе, только повод у меня не очень хороший. В пятницу дочь отравилась в садике котлетой:mad:. Сами можете представить, что это. \температура 38, постоянно болит живот, не спит и просит - мама скажи, чтобы мне больше плохую еду не давали. До слёз.:frown: Сегодня были дома, а завтра опять вести в сад, некому с ней сидеть. А я боюсь...


Вишенка, сочувствую вам, а у нас ходит такой разговор, что в связи с кризисной ситуацией все сады нашего города закроют летом на 42 дня, в целях экономии по выплате зарплаты воспитателям!!!:eek: куда деть ребёнка в такой ситуации вообще не понятно, особенно если нет бабушки, готовой прийти на помощь! :Tu:

----------


## гунька

*Светлана sun*,



> в связи с кризисной ситуацией все сады нашего города закроют летом на 42 дня, в целях экономии по выплате зарплаты воспитателям!!!


У нас уже четыре года такая ситуация. На лето закрывают садики. И никому нет дела, что детей некуда девать.

----------


## Светлана sun

> У нас уже четыре года такая ситуация. На лето закрывают садики. И никому нет дела, что детей некуда девать.


Как же так?! В голове не укладывается :Tu:  Очень неприятно осознавать, что администрации плевать на людей, которые остаются без работы и зарплаты, и уж тем более - на детей, которых не куда устроить на этот период! ведь оплатить работу няни, лично я - не в состоянии.



Подскажи, куда выложить сценарий "День труда", а то я тут немного заблудилась:smile:, но подобной темы не увидела (а может и проглядела)

----------


## гунька

*Светлана sun*,
Свет, я так думаю, что в социально значимые сценарии.
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=255вот сюда.

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, мне от вас нужна помощь-совет. Сейчас занимаюсь написанием сценария выступления нашего района на областном смотре "Адрес детства- Воронежский край". Время выступления- 40 минут.
Название: "ДЕТИ СОЛНЦА". Сюжет: в начале дети танцуют танец "Солнце в ладонях", из этого танца мальчик зеркалом ловит Лучик/девочку/. Та остается на земле- посмотреть, как мы живем. Мальчик выполняет роль экскурсовода. Все номера- с подводками из их диалогов.
Например: перед ансамблем "Раменка"/фольклор/ мальчик говорит о том, что его предки поклонялись солнцу, был бог солнца Даждьбог,....номер..... после номера- беседа с детьми: а что это у вас за костюмы, а что означает эта вышивка,..../нам народный костюм и войну в программе "протянуть" надо/.

Может, у вас есть какие-то идеи на этот счет? Одна голова хорошо, а... много- лучше.

Да, финал- песня "Мы- дети солнца" с подтанцовкой

----------


## Яшевна

Мы тоже всю последнюю неделю работали в напряженном режиме.Конечно из за выборов.Ветеран у нас остался один.Его поздравили и труженников тыла.Я удивлена что где то эти люди живут в плохих условиях, может потому что у нас маленький хутор,и все как на ладони.Этот вопрос не огорчает.А вот от результата выборов я в шоке, всё чаще вспоминается 37 год, думала такого быть не может в 21 веке.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Например: перед ансамблем "Раменка"/фольклор/ мальчик говорит о том, что его предки поклонялись солнцу, был бог солнца Даждьбог,....номер..... после номера- беседа с детьми: а что это у вас за костюмы, а что означает эта вышивка,..../нам народный костюм и войну в программе "протянуть" надо/.


Скажите, это должна быть подводка к номеру или просто разговор детей?

----------


## Натник

> а что это у вас за костюмы, а что означает эта вышивка,..../нам народный костюм и войну в программе "протянуть" надо/.


а может добавит чуть-чуть худ.вымысла и протянуть что вам нужно, ведь в старину каждый элемент вышивки что-то обозначал (символы, обереги) указать на какую-нибудь вышитую "закорючку" - "что это? это слезы людские, а это что? а это (холмики) братские могилы, а это что? символ духа нашего народа..." ну что-то так, кто там знает в наше время все элементы.... :Aga:

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена. Я директор "МИДЦ". Не подскажите, а вы случайно не делали административный регламент муниципальных услуг по культуре.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
[Извините меня конечно, а вы бы не смогли этот танец скинуть мне.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Лена Саженюк*,
 Здраствуйте, Лена!



> административный регламент муниципальных услуг по культуре


А это что? Мы делаем муниципальное задание. Это что-то другое?

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Мы предоставляем услуги населению: костюмы на прокат, ареда зала для банкетов ит.д. И вот на эти услуги нам нужно сделать этот регламент

----------


## Натник

Девочки-красавицы, у кого есть  кружки по декоративно-прикладному творчеству? Отзовитесь!  Меня вот что интересует, материал с которым работают дети за какие деньги  покупается? За счет родителей? Или они у вас платные?

----------


## Зарница

*Натник*,
Наташа - у меня есть такие кружки. есть которые имеют звание. Они все бесплатные, и покупаем все мы ( с учетом что все работы остаются у нас). Мы делаем выставки распродажи и там у нас все окупается (почти-все зависит от руководителя) Платные кружки нам просто не разрешают делать.

----------


## Натник

> у меня есть такие кружки.


 напиши какие, пож-ста! А руководители кружков штатные или добровольцы?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Мы предоставляем услуги населению: костюмы на прокат, ареда зала для банкетов ит.д. И вот на эти услуги нам нужно сделать этот регламент


Регламент- ЭТО СТРАШНАЯ ВЕЩЬ!!! По объему *один регламент* равен примерно уставу. Прописано там всего-уйма, есть даже очень смешные моменты/типа: если посетитель не может в течение получаса получить ответ о запрошенной услуге, возьмите у него адрес и ответьте письменно/. 
Но: регламент пишется только на *прономенклатуренные* виды услуг. Полная номенклатура/перечень/ есть в одном из последних номеров журнала "Руководитель учреждения культуры" и, по-моему, кто-то выставлял в *Документах*. 
Мы его просмотрели и взяли то, что нужно. Свою номенклатуру выставлю в ДОКУМЕНТАХ. Там же- образцы регламентов.
Услуги при написании регламентов можно объединять по схожести. Но все равно- мы посчитали, что регламентов 10-12 написать придется

----------


## Натали_я

> у кого есть  кружки по декоративно-прикладному творчеству


У нас кружки ИЗО и соленое тесто. Муку покупают родители, а остальное: лак, альбомы, рамки, краски и т.д. приобретаем на внебюджетные средства. Кружки бесплатные, свои работы дети забирают домой, оставляем в ДК только выставочные работы. Руководитель штатный.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Натник*,
 У нас кружок ИЗО, он платный. Все материалы покупаются родителями. То, что платный обусловлено нехваткой штатных единиц.

----------


## Ингуша

Уважаемые коллеги!Написала в теме  "День культработника", но там бывает мало людей, а так нужны ваши помощь и подсказки......
Извините,что дублирую сообщение,просто очень надеюсь и нуждаюсь в помощи.Огромное спасибо,всем,кто найдет время и желание помочь!

Ребятки! В нашем ДК толковых сценаристов нет...увы.....Тот сценарий,который мне,как худ.руку дали в работу .....был абсолютно голым,пустым и сухим....Пришлось,как всегда с вашей помощью,с помощью ваших наработок сделать хоть что нибудь!!! Хотелось бы ,услышать ваши подсказки,поправки и т.д. (пока еще есть время исправить) Знаю,что очень слабо! Но хуже ,чем было - быть не могло!!!Пока только голый,недоделанный сценарий,но очень надеюсь на вашу помощь!!!
Ведущие праздника -Вика и Сергей (16 и 13 лет)




Сценарій до Дня культпрацівника
« Я працюю чарівником»
23 березня 2010 року 


В фойє розгорнуто виставку (моя пісня в душі,моя доля в культурі), сцена святково прикрашена.В залі на боковому екрані демонструється фільм про будні культпрацівників.

Дик. Працівники культури – люди особливі,
Бо душі їхні ніжні і вразливі;
Бува сльозинка випадково блисне,
Бо хтось його задіне не навмисне.
Напруженість дає своє в знаки
Бо в їхньому житті все навпаки
Коли уся країна щось святкує,
Тоді культпрацівник працює;
Коли вночі усі лягають спати,
Тоді культпрацівник почне вірші писати...
Отак усе життя в нас свято.
Нехай і заробляєм небагато
Та раді ми! Бо до усього звик
Веселий балагур – культпрацівник!

№___(пісня « Гімн культпрацівника» Костянтин Ерєшов____________________________________________ ________

(Виходять ведучі)

С Добрий день, шановні працівники культури!

В. Доброго дня вам і гарного настрою, дорогі гості!

С. Сьогодні ми всі зібралися в цій святковій залі, з нагоди професійного свята працівників культури та аматорів народного мистецтва.
В. Можливо вас здивувало те, що свято розпочинають саме діти?

С. Ми можемо все пояснити.....

В. Професія наших батьків дарувати свято ,та гарний настрій людям. Та самі вони завжди залишаються без свята

С От і вирішили ми , діти культпрацівників, зробити їм святковий подарунок.

В Сергію,тож давай привітаємо наших батьків зі святом...

С Згода, треба їх чимось здивувати....

В. Кого? Наших батьків? Та їх вже нічим не здивуєш!!! Вони ж культпрацівники!!!

С. Так, вони у нас професіонали! 

В .Нічого ,вони професіонали сьогодні ,а ми в майбутньому.

(на сцену виходять діти з різних куліс,з інструментами,костюмами.Монтаж.)

Дорогие папы, мамы, Катя Павленко
Мы вам скажем без затей:
Будет мир культурным самым, 
Коль послушает детей!

Вы – работники культуры, Илья
Мы пока что – детвора.
Но профессию, в натуре,
Выбрать нам давно пора!

Сразу видно – по фактуре: Сергей
Мы - не то, что прочие!
Мы – работников культуры
Сыновья и дочери!

- А я буду - режиссёром! Катя
Буду делать вечера
И на праздниках весёлых
Будут мне кричать «Ура!»

- Ну а я в библиотеке Назарова
Буду книжки отпускать.
И работы мне вовеки
Лучше этой не сыскать!

- Если ты с культурой дружен, Катя Завг.
То не знаешь в жизни бед,
И тебе уже не нужен
Завтрак, ужин… и обед!

- Я, как мама, буду тоже Даша
В школе музыку вести.
Может, музыка поможет
Людям счастье обрести?

- Ох, какие же вы дети! Дима
Раз мечтать, так уж мечтать!
Лично мне бы в комитете
Председателем бы стать!

Вы не бойтесь, дорогие, Ялова
Мы нигде не пропадём!
В бизнес пусть идут другие –
МЫ - на смену ВАМ придём!

Дик.
Прийде молодь така,
що не треба їй срібна і злата!
Прийде молодь така,
що на крилах прекрасних пісень
Полетить, як Ікар
І гарячі життєві висоти,
у прийдешній жаданий
Краси незрівнянної день!
(серпантиновий феєрверк)
Вас вітає зразковий дитячий фольклорний ансамбль Барвінок та дарує вам свою пісню «Калинонька»______________________________________ _
(виходять ведучі)

С. Привітали,побажали,сказали те,чого вдома не скажемо, а далі що?

В. Та не хвилюйся ти так, ми батьків поздоровили,та в цій залі є людина ,яка для наших батьків приходиться і вимогливим керівником і лагідною мамою, відданим працівником і просто турботливим другом . 

С. Про кого це ти говориш?

В . Невже ти не здогадався? Я тобі дам підказку.
Кажуть, якщо людина працює в культурі два- три роки – це просто працівник, якщо п’ять – справжній працівник, якщо десять років,то фахівець....А ця неймовірна жінка віддала культурі майже 35 років свого життя.Тому про неї з впевненістю можна сказати, що вона фанатик своєї справи.

С. Звісно, і як це я відразу не здогадався....На сцену для привітань запрошується начальник відділу культури та туризму Лисогор Любов Михайлівна.
(привітання керівників)

«Про Україну»

Диктор ( поздоровлення)










(виходять ведучі) 

С. Вікторіє, а ти чула ,що говорять про професію наших батьків?

В. Що?

С. Кажуть,що їх професія має назву « не бий лежачого»

В. Ага! Хоч ті ,що так кажуть ,опинившись на сцені раптово 
німіють ,бліднуть, і завмирають,як вкопані, відчувши на собі погляди безліч вимогливих очей.

С. Так,так.А ще про їхні сценарії кажуть,що таку писанину кожен дурень скласти може....

В . І при цьому взявши у руки олівець не можуть бути навіть ТАКИМИ дурнями.

С. А насправді культпрацівники – справжні чарівники! 

В . А їх професія –завжди загадка,несподіванка.Це справжнє диво!

С. І зараз для справжніх чарівників звучить чарівна пісня 
«Сопілочка»

(виходять ведучі)
В. Пан голова райдержадміністрації Пан голова районної ради 

С Пані завідуюча відділом культури та туризму,гості та запрошені.

В. Працівників культури нашого району прибули привітати гості з далекого закордоння.
(ведучі уходять)

Сценка привітання іноземців
__________________________________________________ _

Каждый иностранец выходит под свою музыку. 
Итальянец. Бонжурно сеньоро, сеньорито, колегианто, работяго де культуранто!
Переводчик. Здравствуйте дамы и господа, скромные труженики культуры.
И. Летенто из конференто, посещенто ваше заведенто культуренто достопримиченто уно моменто!
П. Я прилетел к вам оторвавшись от важной конференции, как только услышал о замечательных заведениях культуры в вашем районе.
И. Работяго де культуранто уникано и таланто белиссимо!
П. Прекрасных и несомненно талантливых работниках!
И. Тянучо возо культуро зарплато маловато.
П. Отдающих себя безвозмездно служению культуре.
И. Празднико культуранто – лошадито свадьбитто, голованто цветянто, спинято мылято.
П. Сегодня ваш праздник, и я рад видеть вас такими цветущими и жизнерадостными.
И. Хотетто желанто
П. Хочу пожелать
И. Плеванто на зубами стучанто в кабинето и посиненто на сцене 
П. Несмотря на мелкие трудности
И. Бумаго маранто, журнало- отчёто писанто, проверянто наказанто
П. Трудиться на ниве культуры
И. Плясатто, распеватто, вино выпивато
П. И дарить радость людям.
Японка (гейша). Летела сан а вы сам с усам
Переводчик. Узнав, что на Украине чтут культурные традиции не хуже чем в Японии
Я. Опыта набиратаса, потом применятаса
П.Хотелось бы узнать секреты вашей профессии.
Я. Професията така та, така сама
П. В некотором смысле мы с вами коллеги
Я. Песни поёто, танцевато могёто, зрителя сан любите как могёто.
П.Главное в нашем деле, чтобы все остались довольны.
Я. Сакура расветаката на фудзияма, начальника сан кланяса в пояса, грамота завалися,
столы накрывася, саке наливася.
П. И в этот весенний день пусть благодарные зрители осыпают вас цветами, а начальство пусть отметит все ваши заслуги.
Француз. Бонжур ,мадам, месье, лямур ту жур культур!
Переводчик. Здравствуйте дамы и господа, молитвами которых ещё жива культура в Украине!
Ф.Экскурсион де культурон, ля красотон сражён.
П.Приехав на эксурсию сюда я был убит наповал красотой..
Ф. Вкусьон де самогон, салом, цибулём закусьон.
П. Вкусом вашего национального вина и изысканной национальной кухни.
Ф. Жоб уси бодун де похмельон
П. Хочу пожелать вам крепкого здоровья
Ф. Гранд лямур тужур ен, до, труа, катр, де мильон.
П. Дарите своё творчество любимому зрителю сольно, в дуэте, трио, квартете и в хоре.
Ф. Амбре парфюм де навоз
П. Пусть от ваших выступлений исходит истинно народный дух.
Ф. Презент дисконт ди карт а ля кутюрье де секонд хенд де лероп
П. Хочу подарить вам дисконтную карту, чтобы вы могли покупать себе сценические костюмы в лучших домах моды Европы со значительными скидками.
Мексиканец. Буэнос диас, амигос! Педро, Хулио, Анито, Кончитто..
Переводчик. Здравствуйте, друзья, Пети, Васи,Саши, Аллы, Иры, Светы, Наташи и все-все-все.
М. Матадоро корридо де культуро
П. Культармейцы и культармейки, ведущие непрерывный бой с бескультурьем в своём регионе.
М. Кведро туто вопросантос
П. Хочу обратится к вам с вопросом
М. Ван празднос карнавалос даватос?
П. Кто сделал для вас этот праздник?
М. Радо дегенерато, Хуан Карлос, Луис Альберто, Витторио Ющенкос, Педро Симоненкос, дон Вито Януковис, мама Чоли Тимошенко?
П. Ваши фанаты?
М. Но-но-но, пердутто!
П. Нет, конечно!
М. Самоплястос, самопетос фиеста-карнавале.
П. Вы сами можете сделать любой праздник для других и для себя.
М. Желантос зарплатос грандиознос, босо добретос, нерво не мотантос, но сокращенцо, культура процветантос.
П. Желаю вам достойной зарплаты, умного начальства и процветания. ( обдумать подарок)







Дик. З подякою за цінний подарунок, для наших зарубіжних гостей, в подарунок у відповідь пісня « Кучерики»
(Виходять ведучі)

С. Вікторіє,я вважаю,що культпрацівники справжні маги...

В. Маги?

С. Так. Наприклад, вони вміють білити,фарбувати і одночасно танцювати 

В Дійсно. Мерзнуть на роботі,та все одно співають з хворим горлом.

С Навіть вміють кроїть та шити марлеві пов’язки на випадок епідемії грипу

В. Хвилюються, як діти перед кожним своїм виходом на сцену.А ще більше перед виходом своїх вихованців
.
С. Покриваються сивиною і холодним потом,коли раптово у потрібний момент не загорілося світло ,не заграла музика,чи не включився мікрофон.

В .Примудряються одночасно сидіти в залі за мікшерим пультом та співати на сцені

С. А хто ще зможе стрімголов бігти за костюмом,або реквізитом і після цього з посмішкою до вух виступати на сцені?!
В. Дійсно, Сергійко ,працівники культури володіють над здібностями.

№. __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __
«Садочок» «Вийди Грицю»

(вихід ведучих)

С. Вікторіє, скажи, чому кажуть,що у працівників культури великі вуха? 

В А це,Серьожо,для того, щоб краще чути розпорядження начальства! 

С: А ще кажуть,що у них великі очі? 

В.: А це для того,щоб не прогавити іскру таланту! 

С: А чому у них такі довгі ноги? 

В.: А це щоб швидше доносити культуру в маси! 

С: Ну а руки-то для чого такі великі? 

В:А це щоб охопити неосяжне ! 

С: А серце? Серце теж велике? 

В.: І серце,і душа, і розум.....
Та іноді серце підказує одне, а розум наполягає на іншому.Саме про боротьбу серця і розуму іде мова в діалозі під назвою « Жіноча логіка»

( Жіноча логіка) 
Женщина: Господи, ОН уходит, уходит, уходит от меня! (Плачет) 
Мозг: Позитивнее, позитивнее... 
Женщина: Куда позитивнее-то? Вещи собирает, сволочь... 
Мозг: Не реви, улыбайся... Загадочно улыбайся... И не размахивай руками,
как
мельница! 
Женщина: Сволочь, чемодан укладывает... Порядочный мужик, уходя забирает
только носки и трусы, а эта сволочь еще и маечки укладывает... (Плачет) 
Мозг: Улыбайся! 
Женщина: Может броситься к нему на шею? 
Мозг: Дура! 
Женщина: Может на колени перед ним рухнуть? 
Мозг: Дура! 
Женщина: А может его того? 
Мозг: Что "того"? 
Женщина: Ну.... Сковородкой по голове тихонечко? 
Мозг: ? 
Женщина: Потом кормить его, бедненького, бульончиком... Так месяца два
можно протянуть... Может, привыкнет, не уйдет... 
Мозг: Уголовщина ты все-таки... А если силы не рассчитаешь? 
Женщина: А я получше замахнусь и кааааак дам! 
Мозг: Я не в этом смысле... Баба-то ты сильная... еще убьешь, а это 
статья! 
Женщина: Делать-то что, скажи, раз ты такой умный? 
Мозг: Улыбайся!!!!! Позитивнее, позитивнее... 
Женщина: Ну, что в этом можно найти позитивного? Я однааааа остаааанусь!
(плачет) 
Мозг: Улыбайся! Во-первых, не одна, а свободная женщина... 
Женщина: На фига мне такая свобода? 
Мозг: Улыбайся! Свобода — это прекрасно: будешь заниматься только собой!
Женщина: Зачем? (Хлюпает носом) 
Мозг: Затем! Бразильский выучишь — ты так всегда мечтала смотреть 
сериалы без перевода. В кружок игры на ударных запишешься — с твоей
силищей-то! 
Женщина: Времени все как-то не было... 
Мозг: Сама будешь финансами распоряжаться без всяких глупых покупок
американских удочек и вечных ремонтов сдохшего автомобиля! 
Женщина: Шубу куплю и босоножки... ну, те... с бантиком... (Утирает 
слезы) 
Мозг: С тем парнем из юридического отдела поужинать сходишь — он на тебя
так смотрел... 
Женщина: (Улыбается) Ага, в "МакДональдс" сходим, он, между прочим,
предлагал уже. Шубу одену, босоножки с бантиком... (Улыбается загадочно)

Мозг: Ни готовить никому, ни стирать... 
Женщина: Только маникюр-педикюр-маски-массажи! (Улыбается от счастья) На
экскурсию съезжу по Московской кольцевой дороге... (Мечтательно) 
Мозг: Вот, а ты позитива не видела... 
Женщина: Ой, заживу! (Улыбается победно) ОООООООООЙ!!!!!! 
Мозг: Что? 
Женщина: Он на коленях стоит с чемоданом, коленки целует! 
Мозг: Кому? 
Женщина: Ну, не чемодану же! Говорит, никогда такой, как я, не найдет...

Прощения просит... Остаться хочет! 
Мозг: ОЙ! 
Женщина: А как же свободная женщина? (Плачет) А как же кружок игры на 
ударных? Шубка, босоножки те? (Рыдает) Вася из юридического отдела? 
Мозг: Позитивнее, позитивнее....




(вихід ведучих)

С. Ти знаєш,Вікторіє, мені заклади культури нагадують «Фабрику зірок».Саме тут, в колективах художньої самодіяльності, на заняттях в дитячій школі мистецтв народжуються майбутні зірки

В. А якщо зірки запалюють, то це комусь потрібно...

С. Зірки рахують,про зірки мріють.... 

В. І сьогодні на цій сцені цілий зорепад

С. Їм аплодували Іспанія, Сербія, Австрія, Польща,Словаччина

В Всі ці слова про дитячий фольклорний колектив «Барвінок» в якому співає Назарова Оленка. В цей святковий день вона вітає свою маму – завідуючу карпівської сільської бібліотечної філії і всіх працівників культури з професійним святом.

С. Зустрічайте, на сцені Назарова Олена з піснею « Мама»

(вихід ведучих) 

С. Виходячи на цю сцену я кожного разу звертав увагу на те, що там за лаштунками знаходиться багато людей, і кожен зайнятий своєю справою. Освітлювач, працівник сцени, костюмер- ці люди не виходять на сцену ,але вони також працівники культури і роблять свій внесок в її розвиток

В. А ще бухгалтера, водії, секретарі,сторожі, прибиральники,художники.

С. Шановні працівники закулісся ! Вітаємо вас зі святом! Дякуємо вам за турботу !

В. Нехай здійсняться всі Ваші життєві плани, надії і мрії, а кожен день вашого життя буде світлим і сонячним, дарує радість та любов!

С. Від щирого серця прийміть музичні привітання!
№_________________________________________________ __Веселе літо Сім вітрів __________________________________________________ ____Форсаж________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ___


(вихід ведучих)

С. Спасибі щире,вам, артисти і аматори 
За ваші образи й пісні
В яких палає серце чисте
Мов цвіт черешні навесні!

В. Спасибі! Вірні ви народу 
Ви для народу несете
Мистецтва життєдайну воду
Краси коріння золоте!

__Фінальна пісня Костянтин Ерєшов
(виходять всі учасники концерту)
Завіса.
__________________

palldium@rambler.ru

----------


## Цинториончик

> Ребятки! В нашем ДК толковых сценаристов нет...увы.....Тот сценарий,который мне,как худ.руку дали в работу .....был абсолютно голым,пустым и сухим....Пришлось,как всегда с вашей помощью,с помощью ваших наработок сделать хоть что нибудь!!! Хотелось бы ,услышать ваши подсказки,поправки и т.д. (пока еще есть время исправить) Знаю,что очень слабо! Но хуже ,чем было - быть не могло!!!Пока только голый,недоделанный сценарий,но очень надеюсь на вашу помощь!!!
> Ведущие праздника -Вика и Сергей (16 и 13 лет)



Сижу читаю ваше сообщение, уже почти настроилась вникнутьи чем-то помочь, но увы хоть я и украинка, но не знаю языка!!! Эх, ну почему папа не нучил меня этому красивому языку?!? Так что простите, но ни чем не смогу помочь, а хотелось!!!:eek::redface:kuku

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Я тоже помочь ни чем не могу, языка не знаю, хотя бабушка была с Украины, но языку так и не научила.

----------


## Гульнур

> Девочки-красавицы, у кого есть  кружки по декоративно-прикладному творчеству? Отзовитесь!  Меня вот что интересует, материал с которым работают дети за какие деньги  покупается? За счет родителей? Или они у вас платные?


У нас есть объединения по ДПИ. Они бесплатные. Материал покупаем сами в том случае, если работы остаются у нас. Если родители хотят, чтоб поделки приносили домой, то покупают материал сами. Ведет их специалист по жанрам творчества.

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
И еще я хочу поделиться с вами радостью. Во первых сегодня ездили на районный конкурс профессионального мастерства, мой специалист по жанрам занял третье место. Спасибо всем, кто помог в написании сценария, особенно, *Гунька,* тебе!  :Aga: 
И еще, самое главное! Мой СДК занял второе место в областном конкурсе на лучший сельский дом культуры. Сегодня пришло из министерства приглашение на церемонию награждения. Я так рада!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## гунька

*Гульнур*,
 Умничка! :Ok: Я очень рада за тебя и за твой коллектив! Поздравляю! Я думаю, все наши меня поддержат.Так держать и дальше! Расскажи подробно, нам всем интересно!

----------


## Ингуша

*Гульнур*,
Искренние поздравления!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Гульнур*,
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Т А К    :Ok:   Д Е Р Ж А Т Ь !!!

----------


## Зарница

*Гульнур*,
УМНИЧКА!!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!!! :Ok:  :flower: 

а по каким критериям оценивали учреждения культуры? - похвастайся

----------


## Яшевна

У нас тоже есть чем похвалиться.На прошлой неделе меня фотографировали на районную доску почёта, а худруку Марине(мы работаем вдвоём) вручили грамоту министерства культуры области.Готовимся к профессиональному празднику.
А насчёт кружков, у меня есть бисероплетение.Бисер покупаю сама, потом детям продаю по мере надобности, проводим выставки- продажи на которые плету сама и коллеги мои,вот так выкручиваемся.

----------


## Натник

> а по каким критериям оценивали учреждения культуры?


У нас оценивают по следующим критериям: кол-во мероприятий, кол-во клубных формирований,участников в них, участие в областных и районных конкурсах, результат этого участия (сколько призовых мест)... мы в этом году заняли 3 место по району (1 и 2 заняли городские ДК)... так что, тоже работаем...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Гульнур*,
 МОЛОДЦЫ!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

А мы в прошлом году проводили районный конкурс сельских учреждений культуры, который длился целый год. Оценивали: количество кружков, в них членов, кол-во мероприятий, количество и качество участий в районных мероприятиях, а также состояние документации, финансовой отчетности, работу с кадрами, количество заработанных и привлеченных средств. Все- по 10-балльной системе. Итоги будем подводить на дне культработника.

----------


## Гульнур

> *Гульнур*,
> а по каким критериям оценивали учреждения культуры? - похвастайся


*Оценивали по следующим критериям:* 
*наличие положительной динамики за три последних года:* 
количество мероприятий, 
количество клубных формирований, 
количество участников х\с и любительских объединений, 
доходов от уставной деятельности,
привлечение спонсорских средств
укрепление материально технической базы
Наличие положительных отзывов о работе разных структур
Обязательное условие: Наличие дипломов не только районного уровня, но и областного, регионального уровней.
У нас это условие было выполнено с лихвой. За прошлый год у нас были дипломы и благодарственные письма даже Всероссийского и Международного уровней.

Все подтверждающие документы, фото и видеоматериалы были предоставлены на отборочный тур еще в ноябре прошлого года.  А в январе Комиссия Министерства культуры выезжала на места, осматривать отобранные по представленным 36 заявленным документам пять СДК, среди которых был и наш СДК. И вот итог!!!!

----------


## Яшевна

У нас конкурс длиться год. Поделён на 3 этапа.Первый этап - портфолио, мы делали папки о своём СДК. В эту папку можно вложить любую информацию на усмотрение и творческую фантазию каждого директора.Оформление произвольное.Второй этап проведение открытых мероприятий,мастер классов,методических дней.По каждому из направлений отдельная номинация.( лучший сценарий,лучший мастер класс и т.д.) Третий этап- конкурс " Лучший работник культуры года". Мы в 2009 и 2009 году были вторые в общем зачёте и лучшие в портфолио и лучшее мероприятие " Иван - Купала"

----------


## bazievsilisa

Здравствуйте) Начинаю подготовку Последнего звонка. Хотим взять тему кино. Встреча выпускников-красная дорожка и все такое. Потом небольшой танец от групп разных курсов, а далее стопор... должны идти пародии на известные фильмы где будет происходить какое-то действие, в которое будем вовлекать выпускников. ( Например, фильм грязные танцы - потанцуем в стиле диско).Не могу придумать переход. Подскажите пожалуйста идейку. И еще если есть пародии на фильмы - поделитесь. Буду благодарна любой помощи, так как материала пока мало.

И еще маленький вопросик: у кого есть опыт проведения игры "Ночной дозор". что участники получают в конце? Т.е. они разгадали все коды и какое последнее задание? Просто расшифровать последний код? Или они находят что-то символичное?

----------


## Мария Молодцова

> У нас тоже есть чем похвалиться.На прошлой неделе меня фотографировали на районную доску почёта, а худруку Марине(мы работаем вдвоём) вручили грамоту министерства культуры области.Готовимся к профессиональному празднику.
> А насчёт кружков, у меня есть бисероплетение.Бисер покупаю сама, потом детям продаю по мере надобности, проводим выставки- продажи на которые плету сама и коллеги мои,вот так выкручиваемся.


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!  Кстати, о самоокупаемости вашего кружка бисероплетения. Вчера увидела на волосах девушки украшение из бисера, благи сидела в маршрутке позади нее - рассмотрела. В виде бабочки. Крепится на 4 шпильки. Этой бабочкой она скреписа "уликту" из под которой оставшиеся волосы спадали вниз. Налюбовалась и подлумала- вот бы детям предложить плести такие ипродавать. Но для начала устроить дефиле с показом аксессуаров из бисера! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Мы предоставляем услуги населению: костюмы на прокат, ареда зала для банкетов ит.д. И вот на эти услуги нам нужно сделать этот регламент


Скорее всего ваше руководство хотело увидеть бизнес-план или примерную смету доходов от этих кружков, а обозвали так замудрено.Это бывает.
Вот и вы составьте примерную смету доходов- сколько вы предполагаете на всем этом заработать - по пунктам, и куда пойдут ваши расходы. А назовите все это так, как они хотят.
Думаю так.

----------


## Tasha1979

А у нас учреждения культуры Административные регламенты не пишут, а вот Отдел культуры администрация заставила. Они обязаны на каждую свою функцию, в соответствии с уставом/положением ОК, разработать регламент. Административные регламенты разрабатываются в рамках реализации в регионах России административной реформы.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Дорогие мои !
Я вот сегодня прошлась по нашей теме ко Дню Победы. И возникла у меня такая тдея - а не устроить ли нам конкурс на лучший сценарий к этому замечательному празднику? Как вы на это смотрите?

----------


## rj95iko64

> а не устроить ли нам конкурс на лучший сценарий к этому замечательному празднику? Как вы на это смотрите?


Я только - "за"! - только сценарии  могут быть, наверное, довольно разными - у кого-то это - торжественный вечер, а у кого-то (как, например, с нас требует начальство) - митинг, плавно переходящий в народное гуляние, да такое, чтоб в памяти горожан примерно на 10 лет осталось... (уму непостижимо, как вообще такое можно сделать?!:smile: :Vah: kuku)

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Алла и Александр*,



> Как вы на это смотрите?


Судя по спасибкам положительно смотрим :Ok:  Голосуйте кто за. А кто жюрить будет?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Начинаю подготовку Последнего звонка.


У нвс последний звонок в этом году - муниципальный заказ. Пока идей никаких нет. Выпускников всего восемь, из них семь - мальчики.:eek:

----------


## rj95iko64

> Выпускников всего восемь, из них семь - мальчики.


Оля, так это же прекрасно!
Восемь выпускников - восемь дорог  в жизни (согласно их наклонностям и интересам). И - в дальнее плавание!
(Т.Е., вы можете же  ввиду малого их количества подойти к ним, наконец-то! - ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНО!)

----------


## Толстячок

> Дорогие мои !
> Я вот сегодня прошлась по нашей теме ко Дню Победы. И возникла у меня такая тдея - а не устроить ли нам конкурс на лучший сценарий к этому замечательному празднику? Как вы на это смотрите?


Классно придумано! :Ok:  Мы все разные и задачи перед нами стоят, тоже разные, поэтому интересно будет посмотреть кто чем занимался, что получилось,  и как отметили 65-ю годовщину Победы! :Ok:  Нам задачу поставили провести нанадцать вечеров встречь с ветеранами  "От всей души", не считая народных гуляний и концертов.:tongue: Удачи колеги!

*Гульнур* С Днем рождения! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Успехов,  здоровья и радости в жизни! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Толстячок

[QUOTE=Ингуша;2660472]Уважаемые коллеги!Написала в теме  "День культработника", но там бывает мало людей, а так нужны ваши помощь и подсказки......
Извините,что дублирую сообщение,просто очень надеюсь и нуждаюсь в помощи.Огромное спасибо,всем,кто найдет время и желание помочь!

*Ингуша* Я тоже с Украины, прочитала твой сценарий с удовольствием. Мне кажется ты очень хорошо потрудилась, в сценарии есть все: и доля юмора, и поздравления, и хороший парный конферанс для ведущих... Я бы даже сказала, что это можно назвать праздничным капустником в хорошем смысле этого слова.МОЛОДЕЦ! :Ok:  Могу предложить, на твое усмотрение добавить это или нет, небольшую фишку с юмором, я думаю культработники это оценят. Преподнести в подарок всем культработникам большую "волшебную"капусту, и пустить ее в зал. Каждый культработник, а также все желающие, должны отломить один листок загадать желание и съесть его. И в этом году оно обязательно исполнится!:tongue: Удачи :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*rj95iko64*,
Спасибо, Саш, за идею про дороги, надо подумать. Но сейчас у меня мысли об одной дороге - до кроватки:biggrin: А может "последний звонок" следует сделать отдельной темой? Всем спокойной ночки.:smile:

----------


## Зарница

Ребята,девочки, коллеги ... помогиет пожалуйста. мне нужны сценарии (любые) где говорится  о плавании, море, кораблях, яхтах, о морских путешествиях... Пожалуйста. Это может быть все что угодно: и выпускные, и дет.праздники... Кто богат таким материалом - киньте в личку, чтоб не засорять тему.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Выпускников всего восемь, из них семь - мальчики.:eek:


А у меня почему то сразу возникло "Белоснежка и семь гномов". Правда не знаю как это связать с выпускным :eek:

Или: все выпускники - кладоискатели. Они  пойдут по жизни, и каждый будет искать свой клад.... для кого то он будет лежать на поверхности, для кого то придется потрудиться...но все, абсолютно все его обязательно найдут.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*КОНКУРС*

*Рамоновна*,
 Ира, я со всеми твоими предложениями по этой теме согласна, кроме сроков. Дело в том, что с 5 апреля по 25 апреля я на сессии. Дома меня не будет. Отсюда вывод - или сроки сдвинуть, или голосование в личку отправлять другому человеку - допустим модераторам - тебе или Наташе. А  можно сделать по другому - выложить сценарии анонимно.  То есть - все желающие принять участие в конкурсе, присылают мне в личку свои работы. Я выкладываю их 1 апреля в отдельной теме под номерами. Голосовать можно прямо в теме. Итоги подвести - можно будет в любое время. Это будет несложно. А награждение сделать накануне Дня Победы. 
Диплом победителю обязуюсь сделать.

----------


## трек

Добрый день уважаемые коллеги. Мне срочно нужна ваша помощь!!! Я работаю балетмейстером районного дома культуры - руковожу детским ансамблем народного танца вот уже 23 года. В прошлом году моя коллега решила создать при ДК студию эстрадного танца. На совете депутатов встал вопрос, чем отличается кружок танца от студии? Какими нормативными документами это можно подтвердить? Объясню - когда-то я тоже начинала руководить кружком, но спустя нескольколет, после того, как коллектив начал выезжать на областные, Российские конкурсы и занимать призовые места, администрация выдвинула нас на звание "Образцовый" коллектив. С того года мы не кружок, мы коллектив народного танца. А моя коллега только начала свою деятельность. Существует ли типовое положение по студии? Имеются ли какие-либо специфические условия, необходимые требования для условий позволяющих открыть студию? Что для этого надо?  
Помощь нужна срочно!!! Откликнитесь друзья, есть ли у кого информация по этому вопросу! 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/383938m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

Какие вы все хорошие! Спасибо большое! Какие сердечные поздравления! Расстрогалась до слез!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 25 минут*



> А  можно сделать по другому - выложить сценарии анонимно.  То есть - все желающие принять участие в конкурсе, присылают мне в личку свои работы. Я выкладываю их 1 апреля в отдельной теме под номерами. Голосовать можно прямо в теме. Итоги подвести - можно будет в любое время. Это будет несложно. А награждение сделать накануне Дня Победы. 
> Диплом победителю обязуюсь сделать.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Я полностью согласна!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Я выкладываю их 1 апреля в отдельной теме под номерами.


А зачем? Ведь тема уже существует. И там УЖЕ есть вполне конкурентноспособные сценарии. Просто желающие добавят в нее что-то новое. Создавать новую тему, которая будет почти полностью дублировать существующую, считаю ненужным. Тем более, что не все выложат что-то ЕЩЕ- они уже это сделали.

Сроки давайте сдвинем- до 1 апреля выкладываем, до 5-голосуем.

Про анонимность. Анонимным получится голосование- только 1 человек будет знать, кто за кого проголосовал. А вот анонимности сценариев не получится- таким образом мы автоматически исключаем из конкурса уже выложенные именные сценарии.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Отмечать сценарии в теме ДЕНЬ ПОБЕДЫ могу словом *КОНКУРС*.*Алла и Александр*, видишь в своем последнем посте мою правочку? Поэтому заявки можно принимать не только в виде НОВЫХ сценариев в теме, но и в виде просьбы мне в личку отметить уже существующий сценарий /пост №.../ таким знаком.

----------


## maknata

*Рамоновна*,
 Ириш, если делать конкурс - то действительно НУЖНА новая тема. Далеко не все читают тему "День Победы" с первой страницы. Поэтому надо открыть новую тему, выкладывать действительно нужно анонимно - то есть или тебе или мне в личку, мы выкладываем в теме под номером, себе делаем пометку №1 - Иванова Иванна Ивановна, и т.д. Голосование должно быть открытым. Те же кто уже выставлял сценарии тоже могут предложить их на конкурс, если кто и захочет устанавливать авторство - пусть ДЛЯ СЕБЯ установит, но в теме конкурса это авторство не озвучивает. Таким образом, мы избавимся от накруток, голосований "за друга" и т.п. Да и никто не обвинит одного человека в подтасовке результатов. А сроки, мне кажется, можно и продлить.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ира, почему, по моему мнению, нужно создать новую тему? Потому что так проще будет всем - и тем кто сценарии выставит на конкурс и тем, кто за них голосовать будет. А Ходить по всей теме День Победы в поисках сценария отмеченного словом Конкурс - не удобно. Проще потом, созданную тему, объединить с уже существующей. Насчет анонимности. Опять же - это мои личные наблюдения. Я была свидетелем не одного конкурса. И там, где авторы работ были известны - очень часто была такая ситуация - голосовали не за работу, а за человека ее выставившего. И не всегда это было разумно и справедливо. 
По срокам голосования. А за 5 дней мы успеем прочесть и осмыслить сценарии?
Я не уверенна в этом.
Друзья, у кого будут еще какие предложения? Давайте вместе решим, как лучше поступить.

----------


## Зарница

Я против конкурса!!! Его будет оценить очень сложно!Как оценивать? - у меня все сценарии специфические - под заказ. Сверху сказали вот так, и мы делаем. Нет у меня возможности использовать спецэфекты - а от всего этого страдает сценарий, и это не моя вина. Или писать отдельно, да так закрутить - что в жизнь все это не воплотишь - так для этого нет времени!!!!!


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
И еще - все сценарии все равно сборные - от сюда кусок, от туда... Есть куски авторские - кого тут оценивать?себя - за то что вставила? или "неизвестный"?  Каждый сценарий пишется под местность, под зрителя...Одно дела городской размах, другое дело - деревня. Я режиссер - и мне этот конкурс и его оценка вообще не понятна.

может я и не права. Но это МОЕ мнение.

----------


## гунька

а я делюсь сценариями просто от души, а не для оценки! Извините, но уж очень вы заморочили с критериями....

----------


## maknata

По срокам голосования я бы сделала следующее - выставляем с дня опубликования положения о конкурсе и как минимум месяц или по крайней мере до 1 мая. Неделя на голосование (за тот период, что будут выставляться работы можно будет успеть прочесть работу и сделать себе заметки).А результаты можно подбить уже и непосредственно к 9 мая.  Возможно кто сможет даже опробовать сценарий на практике и голосовать с учётом практического применения (скажу как режиссёр - очень часто бывают прекрасные текстовые сценарии, но воплотить их на сцене в том виде, в каком их подаёт автор - практически нереально - или статический или не продуманы выходы актёров, да в прочем много есть нюансов)

----------


## Натник

> По срокам голосования я бы сделала следующее - выставляем с дня опубликования положения о конкурсе и как минимум месяц или по крайней мере до 1 мая. Неделя на голосование (за тот период, что будут выставляться работы можно будет успеть прочесть работу и сделать себе заметки).А результаты можно подбить уже и непосредственно к 9 мая


Согласна! :Ok:

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Согласна с тем, что на конкурс надо выставлять свой сценарии, который будет воплощаться на празднике 9 мая в своём учреждении культуры, реальный, а не скаченный с Инета.

----------


## Рамоновна

> По срокам голосования я бы сделала следующее - выставляем с дня опубликования положения о конкурсе и как минимум месяц или по крайней мере до 1 мая. Неделя на голосование (за тот период, что будут выставляться работы можно будет успеть прочесть работу и сделать себе заметки).А результаты можно подбить уже и непосредственно к 9 мая.





> действительно НУЖНА новая тема. Далеко не все читают тему "День Победы" с первой страницы. Поэтому надо открыть новую тему, выкладывать действительно нужно анонимно - то есть или тебе или мне в личку, мы выкладываем в теме под номером, себе делаем пометку №1 - Иванова Иванна Ивановна, и т.д. Голосование должно быть открытым. Те же кто уже выставлял сценарии тоже могут предложить их на конкурс, если кто и захочет устанавливать авторство - пусть ДЛЯ СЕБЯ установит, но в теме конкурса это авторство не озвучивает. Таким образом, мы избавимся от накруток, голосований "за друга" и т.п. Да и никто не обвинит одного человека в подтасовке результатов.


Согласна!

По поводу авторства в сценарии. Я уже выставляла где-то на эту тему существующее положение. Коротко: автором сценария является человек, который при его составлении пользовался различными источниками /пьесами, стихами, сценариями/, ранее опубликованными, но сумел создать новое произведение, выстроенное в логической последовательности и объединенное одной идеей... и т.д.

А голосовать за сценарии можно "спасибками". Только ограничить их количество для каждого голосующего.




> а я делюсь сценариями просто от души, а не для оценки!


Да мы все их выставляли с этой целью. Речь про конкурс зашла совсем ведь недавно.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*трек*,
 Вот что  есть у меня
Клубное формирование -  добровольное объединение  людей,  основанное  на  общности  интересов,  запросов  и потребностей  в  занятиях  любительским  художественным  и техническим творчеством,  в  совместной  творческой  деятельности,  способствующей развитию дарований его участников,  освоению и созданию ими культурных ценностей, а также основанное на единстве стремления людей к получению актуальной   информации  и  прикладных  знаний  в  различных  областях общественной жизни, культуры, литературы и искусства, науки и техники, к  овладению  полезными  навыками  в области культуры быта,  здорового образа жизни, организации досуга и отдыха.
Коллектив любительского  художественного   творчества – форма организованной деятельности группы людей, основанной на общности художественных интересов, совместном учебно-творческом процессе по освоению теоретических основ и исполнительских навыков музыкального, хореографического, театрального, циркового, изобразительного и декоративно-прикладного искусства. Это уникальная система по развитию и совершенствованию личности в процессе художественной деятельности. 	
Студия – самодеятельный клубный коллектив с преобладанием в содержании работы учебно-творческих занятий. В студии есть свой руководитель-педагог, занятия ведутся по типовым программам, утвержденным органами культуры, имеются специальные классы и залы.
Это из "Модельного стандарта деятельности КДУ" В вашей области он тооже должен быть. Мы стараемся не использовать название студия, так как однажды возник вопрос с приобретением лицензии на образование, которая нужна исходя из понятия "учебно-творческие занятия".

----------


## трек

*Вишенка-Владимир*,Большое Вам спасибо, Вы очень мне помогли.
Остается найти этот "Модельный стандарт"

[IMG]http://*********org/344062m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки-мальчики, дорогие культработники.
По коллективной просьбе золотые ручки Леночки-ЛенИнг сделали для нас подарок к Дню работника культуры,  заходите http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...05#post2665505

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*трек*,
 зайдите на http://www.modnt.ru/seminars/13/ там есть модельный стандарт (последний документ на странице), который принят по России. По области вам нужно спрашивать в вашем департаменте или управлении :wink:Апо народным коллектив, если вам нужно для сравнения существует "положение о народных (образцовых) коллективах"

----------


## трек

[QUOTE=Вишенка-Владимир;2665571]
Огромное спасибо, я с самого утра в поисках этого документа. Где только не была и Минкульте области и в Коллегии Минкультуры России, но всё бесполезно. А тут такой подарок. Ещё раз большое спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Яшевна

Я полностью согласна с Аллой.Так даже интереснее.Обязательно напечатаю один из своих сценариев.Одно удовольствие с вами общаться, предлагала много раз конкурсы такие у нас, никогда не согласны,предлагала вместе составить хороший сценарий, пусть он одинаковый в сельских клубах будет, зато хороший,не хотят. говорят напиши и нам сделай копии.А мне хочется тоже что нибудь новое и интересное найти.Надеюсь этот конкурс нам даст материал и творческое вдохновение. СПАСИБО ВСЕМ НЕ РАВНОДУШНЫМ К РАБОТЕ!

----------


## Цинториончик

:eek::eek::eek:Ребята к моему сожалению времени категорически не хватает, вот и страницу прочитало бегло, конкурс конечно дело интересное, но всё продумать до мелочей сложно, но это будет хороший опыт на будущее, а я к сожалению не смогу поучаствовать, так как только с первого начну заниматься сценарием. Эх, и почему в сутках не 48 часов?????????????kukukukukuku

----------


## гунька

Девчонки, Толкунова умерла!!!! Что же это такое-лучшие люди уходят!!!!:frown:Скоро совсем не останется старой гвардии! она же еще молодая была-63 всего....Я поверить не могу....жалко ужасно!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Дорогие мои !
> Я вот сегодня прошлась по нашей теме ко Дню Победы. И возникла у меня такая тдея - а не устроить ли нам конкурс на лучший сценарий к этому замечательному празднику? Как вы на это смотрите?


Замечательная идея! И смотрю, уже начинает выкристализовываться в реальное воплощение. Можно было мне раньше сообщить и я бы сразу сказала- какие идеи реальны, а какие- нет (по возможностям форумского движка). Например, ограничение спасибок- это вообще нереально...
Самый реальный- все желающие отправляют одному из модераторов (т.к. именно у них есть возможность редактирования постов) свои сценарии до определенного числа. Затем он открывает НОВУЮ тему с конкурсными работами по одной работе в каждом посте и ПАРАЛЛЕЛЬНО *открывает опрос* для голосования, выставляя каждый сценарий только по названию. И вот тут можно поставить ограничения: сколько раз можно проголосовать - 3 или 5. Голосование сделать видимым и открытым. А в самой теме каждый может написать почему он проголосовал именно за эту работу. Аргументировать свое решение. 
Когда положение будет готово (кстати на него ТОЖЕ надо отдельную тему, не мешайте с другими, посты трудно отслеживать)- сообщите мне, я могу написать в Новостях форума.

----------


## oksanagdo

Всем здравствуйте)))))))) Случайно забрела на ваш форум, надеюсь станет родным. Я работаю худруком в центре культыры, параллельно заканчиваю колледж культуры. В семью примите?)))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

*oksanagdo*,
Рады видеть! Зайди в раздел "Кто мы", и напиши о себе.

----------


## Яшевна

Мне тоже очень жаль Валентину Толкунову.Я даже подумала предложить коллегам подготовить концертную программу в память о ней, привлечь солистов из других СК и СДК и проехать по соседним поселениям.Думаю получится очень хорошая программа.Главное что бы коллеги поддержали.

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*,
Заходи,дорогая! Располагайся, знакомься! У нас здесь люди творчкские, добрые, отзывчивые! Где живешь, чем дышишь? Пиши!

----------


## oksanagdo

> *oksanagdo*,
> Рады видеть! Зайди в раздел "Кто мы", и напиши о себе.


 простите что пишу опять тут, но не могу найти "Кто мы")))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*oksanagdo*,
 Оксаночка, добрый вечер!!! Рады новым друзьям! Заходи, располагайся, а рассказать о себе можно и здесь.. А Этот раздел "Кто мы", слишком далеко отсюда.))) Так что, лучше здесь знакомиться будем!!!

----------


## Натали_я

*oksanagdo*,    [IMG]http://*********org/370515.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/373587.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*oksanagdo*,
*Добро пожаловать!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/380785m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

*Ольга Усольцева*,
Оль, сама такое чудо сварганила??? :Ok: Мы тоже такой хотим! Угощай всех!

----------


## вокся

сегодня краем глаза подсмотрела, как у нас  готовятся ко Дню работников культуры))) Всякие секретики, штучки...
Тссс...Будет награждение медалями во всё пузо, такими как в Ванкувере
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/373386m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Из крышек для консервирования))) Начищенные. Блестят. С гравировочкой.))))
Если, вдруг, получу - похвастаюсь)))

----------


## Натали_я

Девочки-мальчики!!! Сегодня получила бумаженцию из района, так вот вместо: «Отдел по культуре и спорту» написано «Отдел по социальным вопросам» :eek:... ????? 
У кого-нибудь такое происходит?  Теперь что, будут все отделы культуры, чтоль расформировывать?:confused:

----------


## Tajussa

*Натали_я*
Ну почему сразу расформировывать??? У нас в городе управления культуры, образования и здравоохранения подчиняются зам. главы по социальным вопросам (просто отдела такого у нас нет, городок маленький), может и вам документ прислали минуя управление культуры, напрямую от начальства...:wink:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> сегодня краем глаза подсмотрела, как у нас  готовятся ко Дню работников культуры))) Всякие секретики, штучки...


А у нас тишина... Сааааапсем ничего не будет...

----------


## Натали_я

*Tajussa*,
Нет, дамы-то те же. В феврале она подписывалась, как начальник отдела культуры, и док-ты приходили в ДК, а в марте - главе поселения. :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки-мальчики!!! Сегодня получила бумаженцию из района, так вот вместо: «Отдел по культуре и спорту» написано «Отдел по социальным вопросам» ... ????? 
> У кого-нибудь такое происходит?  Теперь что, будут все отделы культуры, чтоль расформировывать?
> 
> 				__________________


У нас это есть в некоторых районах. После перехода на 131-й закон.
Сделали 1 отдел, а в нем- МУКи по образованию, спорту, культуре, молодежи...
На усмотрение районной администрации. Нас пронесло:smile:

----------


## Яшевна

У нас заведующий отделом культуры так и есть - это в районе, а в поселениии специалист по культуре и спорту.
В пятницу у нас собрание и банкет.Говорят сами всё подготовят для развлечения на банкете.Мы хотим что нибудь подготовить тоже.Есть много переделанных песен, сценок, шуточных грамот и дипломов, но всё это уже как то не ново.Хочется что то необычного.Может у кого есть идеи. Я приготовила " результаты соц опроса" вроде бы проведён соцопрос по всем хуторам и вот что ответили люди... далее типа теста с вариантами ответов, конечно всё в шуточной форме, но итог серьёзный и наши пожелания.Но может у кого то есть хорошая идея и я ещё успею что то добавить, заранее спасибо всем.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Мы тоже такой хотим! Угощай всех!


Уф, девоньки, ночь не спала, для всех настряпала :Aga:  Угощяйтесь!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/352931m.jpg[/IMG]

А нас администрация собирает на небольшой фуршет 25, но только директоров СДК, сказали быть при параде. Уж и не знаю, что задумали. Но приятно, черт возьми:rolleyes:

----------


## Цинториончик

> А нас администрация собирает на небольшой фуршет 25, но только директоров СДК, сказали быть при параде. Уж и не знаю, что задумали. Но приятно, черт возьми


Ой, Оленька, как я за вас рада!!!  :Ok: Мы вот тоже своих собираем, будет в начале концеренция, потом программа с награждением и небольшой фуршет, сельские у нас ничего не готовят и на сцене практически выступать не будут, а вот у нас районного Центра все места в мыле!!!!kuku:eek:kuku Когда же наступит время, чтоб не мы, а хоть раз нас кто-нибудь поздравил!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:frown:

----------


## Мария Молодцова

> Ой, Оленька, как я за вас рада!!! Мы вот тоже своих собираем, будет в начале концеренция, потом программа с награждением и небольшой фуршет, сельские у нас ничего не готовят и на сцене практически выступать не будут, а вот у нас районного Центра все места в мыле!!!!kuku:eek:kuku Когда же наступит время, чтоб не мы, а хоть раз нас кто-нибудь поздравил!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:frown:


Ребята! Конечно поздно советую, ну хотя бы на будущий год может пригодиться.
Почему бы каждому сельскому Дк  (или группами) на предложить подготовить поздравление на 3 минуты, типа песни-переделки, или инсценировочку, или просто поздравление "в ролях". И вам- организаторам проще бедет - не надо весь праздник тащить на своих плечах, и клубникам (мы так иноогда называемся) будет интерес.
Из опыта: когда в стране еще не было НАШЕГО праздника, мы ж все равно делали для себя праздник, и денег просили у руководства. Однажды глава администрации района издал распоряжение об утверждении районного ежегодного праздника "День культрабоотника Ставропольского района", и так как на тот год праздник выпадал на 3 ноября - вот этим указом он объявил этот день праздником. А меня в этот день - день рождения! Представляете? Я тогда директором РДК работала. Так вот, моои коллеги, без предупреждения сами приготовили поздравления, где непременно упомянули меня. Очень приятно было в день праздника! Зато накануне было вылито море слез! Что теперь каждый год придется работать в день рождения...

----------


## Цинториончик

> Почему бы каждому сельскому Дк (или группами) на предложить подготовить поздравление на 3 минуты, типа песни-переделки, или инсценировочку, или просто поздравление "в ролях". И вам- организаторам проще бедет - не надо весь праздник тащить на своих плечах, и клубникам (мы так иноогда называемся) будет интерес.


так тоже уже делали, но хочется чтоб они тоже отдохнули я сторонник того чтоб вообще съездить коллективом куда-нибудь, например на базу отдыха где для нас всё будет организованно или в театр или пригласить профессионалов и чтоб они приготовили всё от и до, а мы все сидели в зале!!!

----------


## Яшевна

У нас в этом году так и планируется.Торжественная часть, поздравляем по 5 минут каждый ЦСДК,затем идём в бар и там отдыхаем.А программу отдыха готовит РДК, мы предлагали помощь, но они отказались.Наверное хотят сюрприз сделать.Но мы покорно ждём и не настаиваем, но тоже готовим сюрприз, незнаю как остальные. но мы точно готовим.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Наверное хотят сюрприз сделать.



Вот и мы хотим сделать сюрприз нашим, но самим тоже хочется сюрприза!!! Ой как хочется!!! :Vah: :rolleyes: :Vah:

----------


## maknata

А у нас вчера отпраздновали. Собрали в администрации, раздали грамоты, (мне в этом году от областного управления культуры перепало:wink:). На банкет я не оставалась, не до банкета как то, так что каким образом там праздновали даже не знаю. В прошлом году делали капустник, т.е. писала такой сценарий, чтобы можно было на ходу с листа читать, готовилась и в этом году, но так сложились обстоятельства, что не могу, мысли в другом направлении крутятся...

----------


## Victorya

> А у нас вчера отпраздновали. Собрали в администрации, раздали грамоты


Наташ, а мы сегодня "отпраздновали"... В большой зрительный зал центра досуга пригласили всех сельских работников СДК и библиотек, плюс районные учреждения - школу искусств, ЦКД, музей... НИКТО из районного начальства к нам не пришел, из области не приехал... Директор ЦКД и начальница районного отдела культуры накануне ходили буквально с протянутой рукой клянчили хоть какую-нибудь денежку на цветы и на самые скромные сувениры, очень грустно. Благо, кое-кто из руководителей хозяйств откликнулся... В итоге: несколько небольших официальных докладов, вручение благодарственных писем от имени главы района (руководство согласилось только на них, потому что они без финансового сопровождения), благодарностей Отдела культуры и большой праздничный концерт силами все тех работников культуры! Слава Богу, что уговорили глав муниципальных образований поощрить "своих" работников (т.е. мы благодарность, а они подарок). Ни какого фуршета, ни какого банкета - ни-че-го.
Это мы новую власть в октябре себе выбрали... Она нас в упор не видит и не слышит. Для них "культура" - это то, что в поле растет.

Девочки, всех с наступающим праздником! Пусть нашу работу всегда ценят, профессию уважают, нас любят! У НАС ВСЁ БУДЕТ     Х О Р О Ш О!!!  :flower:   :flower:  :flower: 

PS: Кстати, зря грущу... Одну-единственную районную грамоту вручили ... :Oj:  мне, и моему же ансамблю русской песни дали благодарность.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> подготовить поздравление на 3 минуты, типа песни-переделки, или инсценировочку


Вот нас этим и озадачили. Но так не хочется.... Усталость страшная, душа просит отдыха, а тут для своей же развлекаловки что-то думай. У нас для работников учреждений культуры 25 будет концерт в областном дворце культуры, на котором работают артисты областной филармонии, а директора городских учреждений бодро сбираются на корпоратив, где и должны блеснуть творческими изысками.

----------


## Ингуша

Всех с праздником!Достойной зарплаты и что бы наш труд ценили , а нас уважали!!!!!!!!!!!!
Мы вчера отпраздновали.Шикарно!Концерт прошел на УРА!!! Особенно все были в восторге от иностранцев,творение maknata.Спасибо,Наташенька,огромное!Весь зал лежал от смеха!!!!!!!Мне тоже перепала грамота и денежка от администрации.И мужу тоже.В 12 ночи домой явились,хорошо,что работаем вместе,а то бы он мне явился.....

----------


## вокся

> душа просит отдыха, а тут для своей же развлекаловки что-то думай.


Это про нас всех - сапожник без сапог...

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/381634m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Я сегодня так хотела стать наглой рыжей мордой((((( Нас сегодня край проверял на тему подготовки к 9 Мая (жилье, памятники, музеи, помощь)... Сколько требуется показного, искусственного...(((( Такие вопросы задавали дурацкие... "Вы должны лично участвовать в жизни каждого ветерана, вы должы...вы обязаны..." Не было бы указа сверху - не было бы и этого "должны-обязаны"((( 
В любом муниципалитете это ВСЕГДА ВСЁ делалось и делается! Нет, подавай им поимённое шефство над ветеранами... Я знаю, какая школа за кем закреплена. Я знаю, что никто из ветеранов не остаётся без внимания. И это не зависит от того, 65 лет Победе или нет. Каждый знает свою работу и делает её независимо от даты... 
РРРР.... Просто чё-т меня это напрягло...

----------


## Натали_я

> В пятницу у нас собрание и банкет.





> Мы вчера отпраздновали.





> А у нас вчера отпраздновали


А у нас ТИШИНА................  :Ha:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Тишина и у нас. Сегодня была инаугурация вновь избранного мера района. Какие там культработники??? О каком празднике может идти речь?
 Вроде бы готовят грамоты за смотр. Когда вручать будут - неизвестно. 
А настроения нет на праздник совершенно. Самим себе его готовить - совсем не хочется. Завтра вывешу на стенд поздравление с праздником и поздравление нашим дипломантам - победителям  конкурсов исполнителей на народных инструментах. Мальчишки в двух зональных конкурсах у нас в Сальске и в Пролетарске заняли 3 место . И там и там. 
А мы - может быть скинемся и сделаем себе праздничный стол. Вот и все. 
Да... 2 года предыдущих у нас были замечательные праздники. Все силами нашего управления культуры , ГДК и РДК. К сожалению, к культуре, как и во многих регионах, относятся, мягко сказать, потребительски. Без культуры - никуда, но, в то же время, она как бельмо на глазу. В прошлом году зам главы по социальным вопросам насчет праздника нашего так и заявила : " Подумаешь - праздник."

----------


## Ингуша

Нам тоже не очень хотелось готовить конечно....но .....Обидно немного,муз.школа,библиотека и остальные пришли нарядные в зал....посмотрели,отдохнули.....а мы -все в мыле......Несправедливо....

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Обидно немного,муз.школа,библиотека и остальные пришли нарядные в зал....посмотрели,отдохнули.....а мы -все в мыле......Несправедливо....


Если еще учесть, что у библиотекарей уже есть свой проф. праздник, у педагогов-музыкантов , даже не один. :wink:

----------


## Ингуша

:Aga:

----------


## Irenka-da

> Нам тоже не очень хотелось готовить конечно....но .....Обидно немного,муз.школа,библиотека и остальные пришли нарядные в зал....посмотрели,отдохнули.....а мы -все в мыле......Несправедливо....
> __________________


Согласна, несправедливо, но ведь кто то должен сделать праздник! вот и получается спасение утопающих.........., У нас проводим по простой схеме - торжественная часть с неизменной системой раздачи слонов с разбавкой творческими номерами (бывало своими, бывало приглашенными) и банкет, чаще для начальства. Предлагала неоднократно -давайте пойдем от обратного - премия всем работникам в зарплату и ВЫХОДНОЙ! ведь как не меняй сценарии, воплощаем мы, то есть работаем, А как бы было приятно например прочитать в СМИ поздравление от жителей, от родителей и участников самодеятельности. а начальство проехалось бы накануне и поздравило коллективы лично. В общем хотели как лучше, а получился еще один головняк. ОТМЕЧАТЬ НЕКОГДА!

И ВСЕ РАВНО ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!!!!!!! МЫ ЛУЧШИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> как я за вас рада!!!


Рано порадовалась, Надюша. После обеда позвонили и попросили Лешу спеть, меня станцевать. Так что бум участвовать в концерте, вместе с РДК. Эх, хотела фильм посмотреть, а придется по комнате скакать и фламенко сочинять, на ночь то глядя, бедные соседи:rolleyes:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> премия всем работникам в зарплату и ВЫХОДНОЙ


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
МЕЧТА-а-а-а-а

Правда с премией у нас получилось, специально экономила, чтобы к концу квартала, ну и профпразднику было чем порадовать, с выходным хуже. Но заказала на завтра в кафе пирожки, бум  чаи гонять празднично в обед

----------


## Ингуша

А нам выходной дали!!! Начальник отдела культура сама так постановила.....

----------


## Рамоновна

> А нам выходной дали!!! Начальник отдела культура сама так постановила.....


  :Ok: Золото, а не человек! Так и передайте!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
А мы завтра едем в Воронеж на областной праздник, в театр. А наш районный по многим причинам перенесли на 15 апреля. А у меня в ДК в этот день- концерт Ещенко!!!  Отбуду на торжественном- и сразу к себе, готовиться к встрече.

----------


## Зарница

А мы все отказались от празднования:денег не нашли, а свои или с платных жалко. Поэтому решили каждому дать мат помощь - 1000руб и выходной!!! Все довольны!!!!


А нас сегодня ошарашали: до 01.01.2011г все учреждения должны быть оснащены тепловыми счетчиками и водомерами! Мне надо 900 000руб. Велено: изыскать средства!!!!А где?! И так урезали даже то, что не имели право урезать!!! В качестве наказания в Указе прописано - отстранение от должности! Вот и подарочек на проф.праздник!:frown:

----------


## Гульнур

Приехала усталая и немного огорченная с областного праздника культработников. Когда меня вызывали на церемонию награждения было сказано что мы заняли второе место в областном конкурсе "Лучший СДК", а сегодня почему-то оказалось, что мы на 3 месте. И это конечно неплохо, но уже была настроена на 2 место. обосновывают тем, что наш район и так много мест призовых занял, и других тоже надо поощрить. Только я одного не пойму, а мы то при чем. Главное переиграли все в последние часы перед награждением. В час дня мне сказали, что после церемонии награждения, где вручат только документы, надо будет ехать на Газельке за призом, так как в Волгу приз не влезет. А уже в три часа оказалось, что у нас другой приз, т.е. за третье место. Так обидно стало.

А районный праздник у нас будет 30 марта. Готовит театр. Мы отдыхаем.  С нашего СДК четверых пригласили. Мне и аккомпаниатору вручат грамоты областного Министерства культуры, а двоим грамоты администрации района. Но никаких премий не прилагается. И Фуршета не будет. Только торжественная часть. 
27 будем своим коллективом отмечать. Вот такие дела. Всех с праздником!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Victorya

> Мне и аккомпаниатору вручат грамоты областного Министерства культуры, а двоим грамоты администрации района. Но никаких премий не прилагается.


О-о-о-о-чень сомнительно, что к столь высоким поощрениям нет финансового приложения... Такого просто не может быть! В Положении о грамоте (хоть областной, хоть районной) четко прописано сколько МРОТ к ним прилагается... Может быть вариант, что ваше руководство, мягко говоря, лукавит.
 У меня есть и Комитетская грамота (по вашему областного Министерства культуры) и сегодняшнего дня грамота района, так вот к первой по нашим положениям выдается два оклада (моих), а к районной в денежном выражении от 3 до 10 тысяч рублей. 
 а ещё есть один очень выгодный для награждающих вариант: вместо положенных денег покупаются памятные подарки гораздо меньшей стоимости, чем прописано в положении о грамоте, таким образом экономятся финансовые средства (у нас так на День района было).

----------


## Гульнур

Может начальство лукавит, не знаю. Может раньше времени говорить не хотят про премии. Но нам сказали, что денег в этом месяце даже на зарплату не хватает. После 30 марта видно будет.

----------


## Arnav

С профессиональным праздником Вас. уважаемые коллеги!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  Так уж получается. что работа у нас ооочень интересная. но не всегда благодарная. Чувствую это на своей шкуре уже не первый год. Пусть в этот день Вас не одолевают грустные мысли - как выжить. где достать, как выбить - к этому можно вернуться в любое время, потому как эти проблемы никуда не денутся. а будут сопровождать нас всю нашу долгую творческую жизнь.:biggrin: Удачи, здоровья вам и вашим близким, улыбок благодарных от всех, с кем приходиться общаться и для кого работать, ну и самое главное. чтобы наша профессия стала, наконец, уважаемой и оценена достойной заработной платой. С праздником!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> О-о-о-о-чень сомнительно, что к столь высоким поощрениям нет финансового приложения


У нас в области к грамотам никаких финансовых выплат или подарков не производится.У меня и у мужа грамоты как городские, так и областного департамента, есть и законодательного собрания области, но вручались всегда только грамоты и приказ о награждении.
*Arnav*, наконец-то основатель темы культработников вернулся:biggrin: УРА:biggrin:
Всех с праздником  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  И пусть завтра будет лучше, чем вчера

----------


## yuiova

Привет.  В доме культуры на бесплатной основе  образовали детский еатр. Руководство поначалу нас поддерживало, а потом на декорации нет денег, на костюмы тоже, с музыкой проблема. разве можно так? дети- это народ доверчивый, как быть не кормить же их вечными...: " да, скоро выступим!" Посоветуйте

----------


## Arnav

> наконец-то основатель темы культработников вернулся УРА


Дорогие мои! Можно сказать. что каждый раз возвращаюсь как со войны. Вот и теперь воююю с Упрвлением культуры на всех фронтах..не хочется в праздник говорить о грустном. но какое же все-таки отношение к культуре свинское и как часто ею управляют люди случайные, не имеющие представления ни о профессии, ни о элементарной порядочности вообще.

----------


## Tajussa

Замечательные, чуткие, добрые, самые Культурные девочки и мальчики, от всей души поздравляю всех с праздником!!!
Прочитала посты за два дня, порадовалась за тех у кого случился или случится праздник, погрустила с теми, у кого тишина. Но такого праздника, как у нас - небыло ни у кого...
Мы сегодня - собрались коллективом, зав. структурным подразделением (это так теперь, после слияния, называется наш директор) тортик купила и шампанское, мы быстренько стол организовали, поздравились. Сидим радуемся  тут звонок, потом второй, третий, пятый... И все вопрос один задают:" А почему вас сегодня на награждении не было???"
Оказывается сегодня в городе было торжественное собрание, и грамоты тоже были (правда меньше чем обычно), и все учреждения культуры там присутствовали: и музеи, и музыкальные, хореографическая, художественная школы, и библиотечная система, и театр кукол, и училище исскуств, и все дома культуры (даже поселковые) - вот только нам никто не посчитал нужным говорить об этом мероприятии ни в Управлении культуры, ни в Комплексе, структурным подразделенем которого мы стали... Вот такое поздравление...

----------


## Натали_я

> уже была настроена на 2 место. обосновывают тем, что наш район и так много мест призовых занял, и других тоже надо поощрить


Вот такой идиотизм и бесит. :mad: И везде, и всегда всё именно так. Ну хотят поощрить, так и давали бы им сразу 2 место, чего переделывать-то, люди-то уже настроились.  :Tu:  :Jopa:

----------


## Ингуша

> - вот только нам никто не посчитал нужным говорить об этом мероприятии ни в Управлении культуры, ни в Комплексе, структурным подразделенем которого мы стали... Вот такое поздравление...



Я в шоке!Извините за выражение,но это полная  :Jopa:   :Vah: 
Мое сочувствие....,понимание,и С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Tajussa

> Я в шоке!


Спасибо,солнышко! Мы сами в шоке...

----------


## Рамоновна

А мы приехали с областного праздника с новостью: СРОЧНО нужна информация о более-менее укомплектованных ДК. Будут из них делать МОДЕЛЬНЫЕ. Почитала опыт Белгорода- у них в модельных ДК районного уровня- 32 творческие ставки, в модельных сельских- 9 творческих ставок. Шоб мы так жили!!!
Вообще в Белгородской области была 2 раза, смотрели работу разных учреждений культуры. Находясь там, все время напоминала себе, что я- в России, а не за границей. Но ощущение другой страны так и осталось...

Если кому-то интересно про модельные ДК, выложу белгородские документы в ДОКУМЕНТАХ.

А у кого еще пошла такая волна?

----------


## Ингуша

У нас на Украине,я о модельных ДК даже не слышала......

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

У нас в области модельные ДК делались года 3 назад. Знаю про 2 районных. В них были вложены огромные средства, живут они хорошо в отличие от остальных.

----------


## Tasha1979

Вот и пршёл у нас День культработника. С 10 до 11-40 прошло мероприятие: награждения, цветы, подарки, грамоты, благодарности, муз.номера. Потом в кафе с 12 до 13-00 посидели и обратно работать, у нас завтра инаугурация главы района. Вот с 13-00 до 19-00 работали, а начальство районное и областное ходили каждый час проверяли и орали. Вот такой праздник. Получился только Час работника культуры, а не день.

----------


## Натник

> у них в модельных ДК районного уровня- 32 творческие ставки, в модельных сельских- 9 творческих ставок. Шоб мы так жили!!!


Да... не мешало бы...


> Находясь там, все время напоминала себе, что я- в России, а не за границей. Но ощущение другой страны так и осталось...


вот обидно, а живем ведь в одной стране...


> Получился только Час работника культуры, а не день.


и так всегда, никто с нами не считается...:frown:культура - падчерица :Tu:

----------


## Victorya

> Вообще в Белгородской области была 2 раза, смотрели работу разных учреждений культуры. Находясь там, все время напоминала себе, что я- в России, а не за границей. Но ощущение другой страны так и осталось...


Ира, абсолютно аналогичная ситуация... Тоже два раза была в Белгородской области (первый раз на региональном конкурсе "Лучший культработник Черноземья" в 2007 году и в прошлом году возила свой коллектив на межрегиональный праздник "Живи, родник, живи!") Тоже полное ощущение нереальности происходящего... В первый приезд в Белгород приобрела там два методических сборника полнейшей документации учреждения культуры, пользуюсь ими до сих пор... А два года назад, когда о безлимитном интернете можно было только мечтать, эти книги были просто спасением при подготовке всех документов. А что касается разительного отличия от наших привычных условий работы, то полностью с тобой согласна! Тоже уезжали с ощущением, что нам до их уровня просто не дожить... Так оно и есть - ни "догнать", ни тем более "перегнать"! 
  Кстати, мы тоже сегодня в губернии были:  :flower: в областном драмтеатре помпезнейшее мероприятие к Дню работников культуры, как всегда вручения-поздравления, а затем замечательнейший концерт "Белорусских Песняров"! Наши все в полнейшем восторге! А я в это время  :Oj:  покупала себе комплект колонок и усилитель! Слушала, сравнивала, пела... Покупкой дово-о-о-ольна!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> А я в это время  покупала себе комплект колонок и усилитель! Слушала, сравнивала, пела... Покупкой дово-о-о-ольна!!!


Аналогично: после драмтеатра поехала покупать ткань на костюм Солнца к творческому отчету.

----------


## maknata

Эх, читаю, радуюсь за других и плачу...У нас сейчас новый начальник управления культуры - замечательнийший человек - впервые за много много лет наш районный фестиваль сместился в сроках проведения, раньше проводили в январе-феврале, теперь март-апрель. Мы выступаем 9 апреля. Ну, я понимаю, раньше, при Союзе, когда ДК отапливались, можно было и даже нужно было такие грандиозные мероприятия проводить зимой, но сейчас.. Когда на сцене поёт хор и возле них облако пара (у каждого изо рта), когда дети танцуют а на сцене минусовая температура -  :Jopa: . Мы так радовались тому, что сроки удалось перенести - всё ж таки теплее, хотя сейчас на улице у нас днём +15, на сцене +4, но всё же, готовимся, работаем. Сегодня два часа, пока репетировали финальную песню пролетели незаметно, лишь когда закончили - обнаружили что мы уже как сосульки!. Но, это всё чепуха.. наш мэр вообще приравнял нас к комунхозу.. Принесли распоряжение - я обязана организовать свой коллектив на уборку территории посёлка. Подхожу сегодня к мэру - так мол и так, в понедельник мы занимаемся уборкой закреплённой за нами делянки посёлка ( то что возле ДК даже не оговаривается, у нас огромный кусок центральной улицы, просто знаю что мы его не запускаем, уберём за полдня вместе с тем, что возле ДК), дайте извести на побелку.Но потом нас, пожалуйста не трогайте, у нас фестиваль. И что услышала в ответ? Извести нет. (лан, купила 4 кг негашенной за деньги, которые мужу с биржи перечислили, нам должно хватить), но НАДО ещё минимум один день в неделю пойти в берёзках погрести (для сведения эти берёзки при выезде из посёлка, там несанкционированая мусорка). И следующая неделя как минимум два раза в неделю делать субботники ( и это последняя неделя перед фестивалем!:eek:).Так а когда же репетировать?! "Уплотняйте график" - куда уже уплотнять, чтобы избежать сокращения мы все дружно перешли на 4-х дневку, в итоге получаем все по 0,8 ставки, сами для себя решили, что перед фестивалем работаем без выходных - куда уплотнять?! "Ничего, с вас не убудет" :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:  И это при том, что абсолютно ничем, ни единой копейкой, ни единым взмахом нам в подготовке не помогает... Млиннн!!! А мы как идиоты тянемся, пытаемся, занимаем призовые места, и ему же тоже дают грамоты и подарки за ХОРОШУЮ подготовку!

----------


## Гульнур

Да, очень плохо когда местная власть не понимает нас. :frown:
Слава богу, пока у меня с главой разногласий нет. В октябре перевыборы, а как там будет неизвестно. :Oj: 
А холодно наверное везде. Хорошо еще у вас на улице +15. У нас на улице -5, а клуб не отапливается, уголь закончился.  :Jopa: Гоняют просто холодную воду, чтоб трубы не застыли. Денег нет уже покупать. Зима была холодная, считай две нормы угля потратили. Обогреватели включаем, а сколько ими нагреешь? А работать надо.
Сегодня как кильки в банке ездили на районный конкурс эстрадного творчества "МОлодежный проспект". Нет транспорта, не на чем везти. Вот и вбились 8 человек в УАЗик обыкновенный, не таблетка. Как говорится в тесноте, да не в обиде. Зато, приехали с призами и дипломами. Выставляла три номера на трех номинациях, все три номера прошли на призовые места. Два вторых и одно третье место.

----------


## Яшевна

Добрый днень всем, вот и прошёл праздник.Вручили грамоты,все поздравили друг друга и отправились в кафе.Как и ожидали сюрприз РДК подготовили.Собрались своим коллективом и уехали на природу, а в кафе были сельские УК, библиотекари, муз.школа и сотрудники Отдела культуры во главе с заведующей.Я думала почему им не нежна наша помощь, а оказалось они посчитали что лучший отдых для нас- просто поесть и выпить. Пришлось на ходу всё организовывать, благо есть кому, но сказали бы раньше всё могло бы получиться интереснее. Вот так мы отпраздновали.

----------


## Ингуша

*maknata*,
Нас тоже мучают этими субботниками каждый год!!!Территория РДК огромнейшая! За день - убрать не реально.Так еще и вывозят "на посадки".Берем топоры,пилки и едем вырубывать в посадках кустарники,деревья......
Сочувствую и понимаю......

----------


## Натали_я

> Нас тоже мучают этими субботниками каждый год!!!


Да.... У нас тоже - весь апрель отдай....

----------


## Гульнур

А у нас еще стоят холода. Два дня вообще пурга, все замело, сугробы по колено. Еще неизвестно когда это все растает. Скорее только к концу апреля. И когда потом успевать субботники делать, впритык к празднику? Толи готовиться, толи убираться.

----------


## Натник

Девочки и мальчики! Расскажите пожалуйста, о своих конкурсах.Меня интересуют конкурсы районного или городского масштаба, если можно поподробнее... (что, как, сколько и т.д.) Ответить наверное, можно в теме "Названия программ" (модераторы, вы не против?) :Oj:  И еще, есть ли среди вас такие *сельские* ДК, которые являются организаторами какого-нибудь конкурса??? :Aga:

----------


## muxlen

Привет всем жителям форума! Хотелось бы поделиться хорошей новостью. В этом году первый раз нас поздравили с днём работника культуры. Всё это состоялось благодаря новому Главе. Нам правда дали команду за 1 день подготовить стол, обзванить всех работников поселения и напечатать благодарственные письма. Поздравлял всех лично Глава. Вообщем праздник удался. 


По поводу конкурсов. В нашем поселении 8 ДК, наш считается головным ДК.
Каждый  конкурс сначала проходит по поселениям, а потом в районе и области. 
Начальство района решили проводить на нашей базе конкурс "Годы молодые" и вот уже третий раз мы (сельский ДК) являемся организаторами конкурса.

----------


## Яшевна

У нас районные конкурсы проводятся 1 мая ( то обряды казачьи, то программы развлекательные, то прикладное творчество, а то всё сразу) и на день станицы.Проводится ежегодно конкурс детской самодеятельности, по различным направлениям и возрастным категориям.Мы сами проводим конкурсы, но они не районные.Оповещаем всех о конкурсе, который мы хотим провести и все желающие могут принять участие.Это конкурс КАРАОКЕ, АМУР-ШОУ,конкурс частушек Эх СЕМЁНОВНА,раньше проводили КВН и стартинейджер.конкурс детской самодеятельности ( в своём поселении).Обычно участвуют не более 5 СДК и СК. Но нам достаточно.

----------


## Волкова

Привет всем! поздравляю с пришедшим Днем РАБОТНИКА КУЛЬТУРЫ!!! Сайт просто супер!!!  У меня интернет МТС скорость никакая, закачать что-то целая проблема. Но я надеюсь что буду частым гостем этого сайта. Буду рада, если что, помочь...

----------


## Мелодия

У нас совсем недавно прошел VI фестиваль-конкурс дошкольного творчества "ДоМиСолька". Детки с 4-х до 7-ми лет участвуют. Могу попросить у режиссера сценарий. Мы его каждый год проводили, кроме прошлого, нам в финансировании отказали. Всем участникам подарили игрушки. А мои дети спели финальную песню "Звонкие голоса" (не малыши, правда, а подростки).

----------


## Рамоновна

> Расскажите пожалуйста, о своих конкурсах.Меня интересуют конкурсы районного или городского масштаба, если можно поподробнее... (что, как, сколько и т.д.) Ответить наверное, можно в теме "Названия программ" (модераторы, вы не против?)


Тема фестивалей и конкурсов- очень нужная. Эта форма работы занимает у нас значительное место. В этой теме мы не только сможем перечислять свои /местные, районные, областные/ конкурсы, но и выставлять Положения о них, рассказывать о содержании, выкладывать сценарии открытия-закрытия.

У нас в беседке уже есть похожая тема. Я ее название подкорректирую. Если эта тема начнет расти и развиваться, можно будет ее сделать разделом. Но это- в перспективе.

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
Коллеги, наша тема СКОРАЯ ПОМОЩЬ представляет из себя сборник разных по теме сценариев. 
И те, кому придется искать спортивный праздник, вряд ли в нее заглянут. А если и заглянут- придется перелопатить всю тему. 
Поэтому: посты месячной давности будут перемещаться в родную для себя тему.

----------


## Victorya

> Девочки и мальчики! Расскажите пожалуйста, о своих конкурсах.Меня интересуют конкурсы районного или городского масштаба, если можно поподробнее...


Наташа, я пошла в тему "Фестивали_Смотры_Конкурсы", где подробно расскажу о всех районных конкурсах, которые мы проводим в течение всего календарного года.

----------


## oksanagdo

Уважаемые форумчане!!!!!!!!!! Не подскажете где можно найти информацию - народные гулянья, праздники, митинги, методики их проведения и т.д. Пишу диплом, не могу найти информацию. Может кто чем может помочь?
Извините если пишу не туда))))))))
Огромное спасибо)))))))))
Почто oksanagdo@mail.ru

----------


## Гульнур

какая тема твоей дипломной работы? Я сама в прошлом году писала дипломную работу, и собирала очень много материала. Если смогу помогу

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки, всем приветик!! Вот на выходных не заходила, а сообщений уже так много. Хочу поделиться как у нас прошёл День работника культуры, вместе с докладами всё прошло за 2 с половиной часа, но все остались довольны я рада, что столько поздних вечеров были проведены не зря сама форма всем понравилась (сценарий выкладывала в Дне работников культуры) для всех была необычная новая форма и время пролетело быстро. Я получила благодарственное письмо от областного департамента по молодёжной политики и спорту, больше областных не было тоько наши культуровские в номинациях и плюс сертификаты на 3 и 5 тысяч к ним, в кафе не ходили всем сельским раздали пакеты с конфетами и шампанским и был небольшой кофе брейк с утра, отзывы сельских не слышала, но считаю что всё прошло хорошо. самое Главное, что практически все сельские сидели в зале, а не работали на сцене!!!
Ну вот, слава богу и прошёл День работника культуры, думала немного будет передышка, а нет с 9 апреля эстафета по всему району к 9 мая, а 10 апреля регистрации на красную горку, так что рукава закатывать и дальше с песней!!!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
[QUOTE=Мелодия]Могу попросить у режиссера сценарий.[/QUOT

если можно я была бы очень признательна, у нас в конце апреля фестиваль детского самодеятельного творчества "Лестница успеха" надо задумываться о сценарии открытия и закрытия (правда у нас это всё в один день и получается общий сценарии), в прошлом году получился вроде интересно, если кому то нужно я выложу сценарий!!!

----------


## вячик

Прочитал я тут сообщения и понял, что в культуре проблемы не только у нас. Но у нас проблемы намного крупнее. Я работал директором МУК 3,5 года, а в культуре директором сельского ДК 14 лет, работают 3 группы танцевальные, три группы вокального пения, кружок "Умелые руки", "Швейный кружок", которые шьют костюмы для групп и работали мы на своей личной аппаратуре, никто ничего нам не давал, кроме зар.платы и коммунальных. Являлись призёрами и победителями различных конкурсов, вплоть до Всероссийских. Сам я пою и занимаюсь с детьми до сих пор, только уже в школе, если кому интересно поём мы здесь http://www.realmusic.ru/tigol являюсь, тоже призёром и победителем многих конкурсов. Начну с того, что по 131 закону нас перевели в поселение в 2006 г. и тут началось... Глава поселения является очень крупным должником людей частников, предпринимателей, банков и т.д., всего около 5 млн. руб. Но обладает большими связями и язык "подвешенный", может "уболтать" любого человека. Сначала он убрал из ДК музей национального быта и открыл там швейный цех, которые ни аренды, ни коммунальные не платили (мы знаем кому платили). Здание наше 2-х этажное общая площадь около 800 кв.м. Потом продал 500 листов шифера, которые предназначались для замены крыши ДК и были подарены одним из депутатов области (его заставили вернуть шифер и отремонтировать крышу), но после того как крышу отремонтировали, он каким-то образом умудрился забрать деньги за ремонт себе и не заплатить работникам (около 150 тыс.руб.). Естественно мы все возмущались и бегали по всем инстанциям, но везде говорили у вас своё поселение, свой глава. В июне 2009 г. он решил спустить сельский пруд, где полно рыбы и продать рыбу, а затем пруд, который находится на балансе поселения (площадь пруда 18 га, глубина до 9 м. карп, карась). Но люди собрали подписи (инициатором был я) и отправили в прокуратуру, оттуда его заставили закрыть пруд и не трогать. После этого, через неделю он меня уволняет с работы и принимает на работу совершенно пассивного человека (17 июня 2009 г.). 15 марта 2010 г. увольняет с работы мою жену, она работала режиссёром массовых мероприятий, кстати ДК после моего увольнения уже бездействовал. Вся аппаратура моя. Теперь собирается увольнятся педагог-организатор. В отделе культуры относятся ко мне очень хорошо, приглашают на все мероприятия, но 131 закон делает своё дело, отдел не может ничего сделать (мы своего главу поселения называем маленький царёк - мошеник). К чему я это пишу. Т.е глава поселения мстит из-за того, что я перекрыл ему крупные деньги, хотя личные отношения не должны мешать благотворной деятельности, которые направлены на благо поселения. Это происходит только у нас или у кого-нибудь есть такие же проблемы.

----------


## oksanagdo

И у нас Глава маленький царек, что хочет и творит. Наш Центр закрыт уже 3 месяца, прикрыли пожарные, а ему и дела нет. Сказал, вас легче закрыть, чем денег дать. Зарплату получали последний раз в декабре, и никому дела нет. В Центре нищита, ремонт не делался лет сто. Мы своими силами отремонтировали несколько кабинетов, так он теперь пристал, - Где деньги брали!!!!!

----------


## вячик

На данный момент в нашем ДК тоже, во-первых нет света (долги), а во-вторых тоже закрыли пожарные, кстати пожарные закрыли все клубные учреждения в районе, после "Хромой лошади". Зар.плату задерживают на 2 месяца. После празднования Победы планируется перевод учреждений культуры на баланс района (как было раньше), тогда я бы снова оказался на своём месте, по крайней мере обещали.

----------


## Толстячок

> Начальство района решили проводить на нашей базе конкурс "Годы молодые" и вот уже третий раз мы (сельский ДК) являемся организаторами конкурса.


Привет! А что собой представляет конкурс "Годы молодые"??? Расскажи подробнее, пожалуйста. :Vah:

----------


## Рамоновна

> 131 закон делает своё дело,


Вот правда говорят: закон - что дышло... 


> И у нас Глава маленький царек, что хочет и творит. Наш Центр закрыт уже 3 месяца, прикрыли пожарные, а ему и дела нет. Сказал, вас легче закрыть, чем денег дать. Зарплату получали последний раз в декабре, и никому дела нет. В Центре нищита, ремонт не делался лет сто. Мы своими силами отремонтировали несколько кабинетов, так он теперь пристал, - Где деньги брали!!!!!


А наш глава в нас 3 миллиона вбабахал и еще обещает.... Россия - страна контрастов

----------


## oksanagdo

> Вот правда говорят: закон - что дышло... 
> 
> А наш глава в нас 3 миллиона вбабахал и еще обещает.... Россия - страна контрастов


хорошо вам)))))))))))Нам бы их))))))))))))))в уме уже потратила))) :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

А у меня в уме еще 1 миллион: писала сегодня заявку в областную программу на кап.ремонт электрооборудования/2013 год/. Электрощиты в таком состоянии, что даже электрики не рискуют в них соваться. Область и сельское поселение финансируют пополам.
Доживем ли? Не замкнет ли нас раньше?

----------


## oksanagdo

А учавствуете ли вы в конкурсах по благоустройству? Поищу фотки и покажу как мы облагораживались в прошлом году, но ничего не выиграли))))

----------


## muxlen

Конкурс "Годы молодые" расчитан на молодёжь ВУЗов, СУЗов, ПУ и школ старших классов. Конкурс вокальный. Область с района берёт всего по 2 номера (у нас из 35 заявленных).  Репертуар сплошной креатив...

----------


## Цинториончик

> а во-вторых тоже закрыли пожарные, кстати пожарные закрыли все клубные учреждения в районе, после "Хромой лошади". Зар.плату задерживают на 2 месяца.


Ребята, у нас была такая же беда в декабре перед новым годом после "Хромой лошади" закрыли все ДК в районе и оставили всех жителей без нормальных программ на новый год :Jopa: , потеряли море платных услух и получили море недовольства от жителей, но на сегодняшний день практически все потихоньку открывают во многих ДК пошли ремонты, но денег на пажарную сигнализацию пока не можем найти, ждём что скажет область. Но вот задержки по зарплате не было!!!! :flower: , ну и сельские работали как могли и на базе школ, организаций, детских садов на улице, где только было возможно!!! 
Сейчас уже думаем, а может всё к лучшему и мы добьёмся всё таки пожарной сигнализации, да и ремонты это тоже очень не плохо!!!

----------


## oksanagdo

> Ребята, у нас была такая же беда в декабре перед новым годом после "Хромой лошади" закрыли все ДК в районе и оставили всех жителей без нормальных программ на новый год, потеряли море платных услух и получили море недовольства от жителей, но на сегодняшний день практически все потихоньку открывают во многих ДК пошли ремонты, но денег на пажарную сигнализацию пока не можем найти, ждём что скажет область. Но вот задержки по зарплате не было!!!!, ну и сельские работали как могли и на базе школ, организаций, детских садов на улице, где только было возможно!!! 
> Сейчас уже думаем, а может всё к лучшему и мы добьёмся всё таки пожарной сигнализации, да и ремонты это тоже очень не плохо!!!


Нас тоже прикрыли 27 декабря. На суде просили почти на коленях чтоб 27, на 25 был назначен платный вечер отдыха, вот его провели, и зал опечатали. Утренников не делали, а на НГ, Рождество выходили на улицу. Проводили программы в садах и школе. Делала дискотеку на улице, молодежь просила. Холодно, а что делать......

----------


## Veter

Уважаемые форумчане! У кого-нибудь, случайно, не имеется положения по кружковой работе в Домах культуры? Сколько часов, сколько человек должно быть в кружке ну и т.д. В Интернете искала - там только по кружкам в школе. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Veter*,
 Это должно быть в модельном стандарте вашей области. Ссылка на общероссийский есть в разделе документы, посмотрите там, и по моему была в "помощи". Если не найдёте,напишите.

----------


## вячик

*Veter*,
 Модельный стандарт посмотрите здесь http://files.mail.ru/U4RJHZ

----------


## наташа гергалова

Девочки, добрый вечер! Как то не получается у меня систематически бывать на форуме, поэтому с опозданием, но от всего сердца всех с прошедшим праздником! Немного о том, как все прошло у нас. 2 недели уговаривали сельских работников приехать на праздник в район, согласились единицы. Их можно понять, в 8 утра они отправятся в путь, в 12ч. праздник, а к 7 -8 часам вечера они только доберутся домой. Не праздник, а дорожное мытарство. А те, кто приехал, уходили прямо с мероприятия, автобус ждать не будет. Начало планировали на 12 часов, полчаса ждали главу района, он конечно, извинился, но осадок остался. Из выступающих - поздравляющих был только он, да начальник отдела по культуре. Как всегда грамотки, ими можно уже кабинет вместо обоев оклеивать, уж, лучше сувенир на память. Глава города вспомнил о празднике в последний момент, прислал заместителя, но нужно отдать ему должное, изыскал даже премию 4 работникам в размере 400 рублей. Спасибо всем, кто выкладывал сценарии к празднику, руководство отметило, что было что-то новенькое (я использовала конкурс культработников, где первое задание было связано с палкой) :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
С идеей конкурса к 9 мая - молодцы! 
.....Когда я решусь выставить что-нибудь свое?! Честное слово, даже стыдно уже!  :Oj:

----------


## bazievsilisa

Здравствуйте, коллеги)))) Ищу помощи. Мы в университете проводим последний звонок. Решили, что ведущими будут Шерлок Холмс и Доктор Ватсон. Хотим провести это в шуточной форме. В связи с этим помогите найти сценки, миниатюры, сценарии, квн, что-то с этими героями. Пока нашла только знаменитую миниатюру от камеди клаба.

----------


## Толстячок

> Здравствуйте, коллеги)))) Ищу помощи. Мы в университете проводим последний звонок. Решили, что ведущими будут Шерлок Холмс и Доктор Ватсон. Хотим провести это в шуточной форме. В связи с этим помогите найти сценки, миниатюры, сценарии, квн, что-то с этими героями. Пока нашла только знаменитую миниатюру от камеди клаба.


Классная задумка! :Ok:  А ты не пробовала просмотреть анекдоты про Холмса и Ватсона, на их базе можно сделать классные сценки и неплохой парный конферанс. :Ok:

----------


## bazievsilisa

Спасибо, вот сейчас этим занимаюсь))))

----------


## Светлана sun

> Девочки и мальчики! Расскажите пожалуйста, о своих конкурсах.Меня интересуют конкурсы районного или городского масштаба, если можно поподробнее... (что, как, сколько и т.д.) Ответить наверное, можно в теме "Названия программ" (модераторы, вы не против?) И еще, есть ли среди вас такие *сельские* ДК, которые являются организаторами какого-нибудь конкурса???


Наталья, про все конечно сложно рассказать, но про последний могу подробно - называется "Играй, гармонь! Звени, частушка!". Это районный конкурс, который проходил в несколько этапов: сначала было разработано положение, разослано по всем сельским и городским УК. Культработники проводили "розыскные работы по выявлению талантов на селе":biggrin:, если можно так выразиться, и отправляли заявки об участии в районный дворец культуры. Далее жюри в составе специалистов РДК и отдела культуры ездили по сёлам и отсматривали номера согласно положению. 10 апреля на площади у РДК состоится концерт с участием победителей конкурса, подведением итогов и награждением. если решите провести, то могу вам завтра отсканировать положение о проведении данного конкурса :Aga:

----------


## Гульнур

> О-о-о-о-чень сомнительно, что к столь высоким поощрениям нет финансового приложения... Такого просто не может быть! В Положении о грамоте (хоть областной, хоть районной) четко прописано сколько МРОТ к ним прилагается... Может быть вариант, что ваше руководство, мягко говоря, лукавит.
>  У меня есть и Комитетская грамота (по вашему областного Министерства культуры) и сегодняшнего дня грамота района, так вот к первой по нашим положениям выдается два оклада (моих), а к районной в денежном выражении от 3 до 10 тысяч рублей. 
>  а ещё есть один очень выгодный для награждающих вариант: вместо положенных денег покупаются памятные подарки гораздо меньшей стоимости, чем прописано в положении о грамоте, таким образом экономятся финансовые средства (у нас так на День района было).


Виктория, я рада была бы ошибиться, но к грамотам нам кроме цветов ничего не приложили. Никаких премий. Ни к областным ни к районным. Вот так на нас экономят........

----------


## вокся

> В связи с этим помогите найти сценки, миниатюры, сценарии, квн, что-то с этими героями.


Вспомнился знаменитый новогодный сценарий 90-х "Холм и Ватсон идут по следу" (как-то так...). Он у меня есть в тетрадке в клеточку, переписанный от руки!))) Сейчас, наверняка, сценарий есть и в инете...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Сборник миниатюр КВН (может эта миниатюра и есть из Камеди?...)

*ШЕРЛОК ХОЛМС*
_(На сцене стол с двумя стульями. Из-за правой кулисы выходит ХОЛМС.)_
ХОЛМС. Мисс Хадсон, запомните: если придет инспектор Лестрейд, то скажите, что нету меня, а если доктор Ватсон - то Вас. А не наоборот.
_(Входит ВАТСОН.)_
ХОЛМС. А, Ватсон, как поживает Ваша невеста?
ВАТСОН. Наша невеста в полном порядке, Холмс.
ХОЛМС. Мисс Хадсон, подавайте на стол.
_(МИСС ХАДСОН выносит поднос.)_
ХОЛМС. Что это?
МИСС ХАДСОН. Это пудинг, сэр.
ХОЛМС. Но почему он воняет рыбой?
МИСС ХАДСОН. Это рыбный пудинг, сэр.
ХОЛМС. А это что?
МИСС ХАДСОН. Это визитная карточка одного джентльмена, который...
ХОЛМС. Ясно, старый джентльмен, любитель козлов.
ВАТСОН. Как вы догадались, Холмс?
ХОЛМС. Элементарно, Ватсон, по запаху.
ВАТСОН. Увы, у меня опять заложен нос.
ХОЛМС. Могли бы заложить какую-нибудь менее заметную часть тела.
ВАТСОН. Что Вы думаете об этом деле Холмс?
ХОЛМС. Не при даме, Ватсон.
(МИСС ХАДСОН уходит, ШЕРЛОК ХОЛМС набирает номер телефона.)
ХОЛМС. Барышня, Скотланд-Ярд, пожалуйста. Инспектора Лестрейда. Совершенно секретный разговор. Инспектор? Через 10 минут Вы должны быть на месте. Барышня, отбой.
ВАТСОН. Холмс, а как барышня узнает про отбой, если разговор совершенно секретный?
ХОЛМС. Элементарно, Ватсон.
ВАТСОН. Но как?
ХОЛМС. Ватсон, я же сказал, элементарно.
ВАТСОН. Холмс, Вы даже не представляете себе, какой Вы гений.
ХОЛМС. Ватсон, неужели Вы думаете, что я так недогадлив.
(Входит МИСС ХАДСОН.)
МИСС ХАДСОН. К вам посетитель, джентльмены.
(Выходит. Вбегает МОРИАРТИ.)
МОРИАРТИ. Холмс, помогите, вчера, при таинственных обстоятельствах пропала девушка, за которой я ухаживал. Вы не знаете, где она?
ХОЛМС. Девушка в зеленом платье?
МОРИАРТИ. Да.
ХОЛМС Не знаю.
МОРИАРТИ. Я потерял все: и невесту, и веру в людей.
ВАТСОН. Предложите нашедшему четвертую часть.
МОРИАРТИ. Я волосы на себе готов рвать от отчаяния.
(Имитирует рванье. ХОЛМС плескает из стакана на ВАТСОНА.)
ВАТСОН. Что Вы наделали, Холмс! Это был мой выходной костюм. Я в отчаянии!
ХОЛМС. Так рвите волосы. Да не у себя, у него.
(ВАТСОН срывает с МОРИАРТИ парик. ХОЛМС выхватывает пистолет.)
ХОЛМС Я сразу узнал Вас, Мориарти. Руки вверх!
(ВАТСОН поднимает руки вверх. МОРИАРТИ выхватывает у него пистолет.)
ХОЛМС. Да не Вы, Ватсон! Скажите ему, чтобы он поднял руки вверх.
ВАТСОН. Пожалуйста, руки вверх, сэр.
(МОРИАРТИ поднимает руки с пистолетом.)
ХОЛМС. И повыше!
ВАТСОН. Пожалуйста, повыше сэр, еще выше, и пожалуйста, чуть-чуть левее.
ХОЛМС, Сдавайтесь, профессор, у Ватсона никогда не было патронов.
ВАТСОН. Как это!
(Достает патрон и передает МОРИАРТи. Вбегает ЛЕСТРЕЙД.)
ЛЕЙСТРЕД. Видите, Холмс, наша полиция работает как часы!
ВАТСОН. То есть ходят, бьют и ни о чем не думают.
(ЛЕСТРЕЙд наставляет пистолет на ВАТСОНА.)
ЛЕЙСТРЕД. Вы арестованы!
ХОЛМС. Инспектор, позвольте представить Вам моего старого друга - доктора Ватсона. Сегодня Вы арестовывали его уже трижды.
ЛЕЙСТРЕД. Очень приятно, доктор, мы с Холмсом часто работаем вместе, он у нас...
ХОЛМС. А теперь позвольте представить Вам моего старого знакомого, профессора...
(ЛЕСТРЕЙД перебивает его, берет МОРИАРТИ под руку и идет к кулисам.)
ЛЕЙСТРЕД. Очень приятно, профессор, мы с Холмсом часто работаем вместе, он у нас в некотором роде феномен. Заходите еще!
ХОЛМС. Инспектор, а Вы тоже, в некотором роде - феномен. Ведь это же был профессор Мориарти! Ну что у Вас на плечах!
(Стучит себе по лбу.)
ЛЕЙСТРЕД. Как что? Погоны. Как и положено. Что? Профессор Мориарти? С меня же теперь голову снимут!
(Срывает по очереди звездочки и гадает.)
ЛЕЙСТРЕД. Снимут - не снимут, снимут - не снимут, снимут - не снимут!
ХОЛМС. Конечно, снимать-то уже нечего.
(ЛЕСТРЕЙД стреляется.)
ХОЛМС. Знаете, Ватсон, когда дело идет к концу, так хочется уехать в Суссекс и разводить там пчел.
ВАТСОН. Холмс, Вы настоящий суссексуальный маньяк.
(Встает. Идет к телу ЛЕСТРЕЙДА.)
ВАТСОН. Знаете, Холмс, если пользоваться Вашим дедуктивным методом, то мне кажется, что инспектор Лестрейд мертв.
(ЛЕСТРЕЙД начинает шевелиться.)
ХОЛМС. Почему Вы так думаете, Ватсон?
(Ватсон стреляет в ЛЕСТРЕЙДА.)
ВАТСОН. Элементарно, Холмс. Мне так кажется. Кстати, а как Вы все узнали про девушку, Холмс?
ХОЛМС. Тоже элементарно!
(Достает зеленое платье.)
ВАТСОН. Платье моей невесты!
ХОЛМС Вы опять меня не узнали, милый Ватсон.
(ВАТСОН падает, держась за сердце.)
ХОЛМС. Мисс Хадсон! Как говорил в таких случаях предводитель лордов Суссекса: "Морг здесь неуместен". Заберите их обоих.
МИСС ХАДСОН. Они что, мертвы, Холмс?
ХОЛМС. Нет, это только гипотеза.
МИСС ХАДСОН. Но у мистера Лестрейда такая дыра в черепе! Он был бы доволен. Он всегда говорил, что для понимания жизни человека надо знать
 место, время и причину его смерти.
ХОЛМС. Для того, чтобы понять жизнь инспектора, нужно знать, кроме того
 место, время и причину его рождения.
(МИСС ХАДСОН утаскивает трупы.)
ХОЛМС. И как всегда, когда дело закончено и тайна раскрыта, мир становится скучным и серым и остается только играть на скрипке, курить гашиш и украшать дверь вензелями королевы Елизаветы.
(Несколько раз стреляет. Появляется МИСС ХАДСОН.)
МИСС ХАДСОН. Холмс, сколько раз я просила Вас не стрелять по двери!
ХОЛМС А сколько раз я просил Вас, мисс Хадсон не стоять под дверью,
 когда я стреляю!
(Стреляет. МИСС ХАДСОН падает за кулисы.)
ХОЛМС. Интересно, если инспектор Браун найдет эти три трупа, он же опять обвинит во всем меня!
(Входит инспектор БРАУН.)
БРАУН. Холмс, я вижу у Вас сегодня удачный денек! В прихожей целых три трупа!
ХОЛМС. Какие же они целые, Браун. Все в дырках. И я опять потерял свою мисс Хадсон.
БРАУН. Так я нашел ее. Вон она. В прихожей.
ХОЛМС. Как, мисс Хадсон, это опять Вы?
МИСС ХАДСОН. Да, это опять я, Холмс!
БРАУН. Пойду, попробую вложить в голову инспектора Лестрейда хоть какие-нибудь понятия о сыскном деле.
ХОЛМС. Мисс Хадсон, запомните! Если придет инспектор Лестрейд - то скажете, что нету меня, а если доктор Ватсон - то Вас. А не наоборот.

----------


## Рамоновна

*До дня окончания приема заявок на конкурс "Помним, верим, храним" осталось 10 дней.*

----------


## maknata

Млин.... у нас полная :Jopa: . Вчера в ДК отключили электрику за неуплату... А у нас 9 апреля фестиваль:mad: Если сегодня не подключат, то... боюсь даже представить... Мало того, что ни копейки в этом году ни у кого выпросить не удалось, так ещё и это... Костюмы для танцевального перешиваем из старых хоровых.. дожились!!!!:frown:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*maknata*,
 Наташа, держись. С культурой вообще непонятно что творится и  что хотят сделать - то ли совсем добить, то ли чего другое.. Что у наших правителей на уме - одному Господу Богу известно. Только вот что нам делать?

----------


## Толстячок

Поздравляю всех форумчан с наступающей Пасхой!
Шкварчит мяско на сковородке.
Потеют две бутылки водки,
Уже посвячена колбаска.
За стол спешит семья собраться,
Святою пасхой разгавляться.
С парздником!!!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
bazievsilisa нашла у себя сценарий  про Холмса и Ватсона, не мой, скачала когда-то из нета.
Холмс идет по следу...
Новогоднее представление для старшеклассников 

1-е действие
На сцене доктор Ватсон, Шерлок Холмс и миссис Хатсон.
Миссис Хатсон: Ваша почта, сэр! (Кладет газеты на стол. Ватсон и Холмс читают газеты).
Доктор Ватсон: Спасибо, миссис Хатсон!
Холмс: Ну и что же вы нашли интересного, Ватсон?
Ватсон: Да ничего особенного. Правительство поздравляет народ с Новым годом. Еще пишут, что в канун Нового года резко снизился уровень преступности, в результате чего знаменитые защитники справедливости, легендарные черепашки-ниндзя остались без работы. К тому же в связи с перебоями в отоплении замерзла канализация, в которой они живут.
Холмс: Боже мой, глупость какая.
Ватсон: А вот еще заметка. Баба-Яга сделала пластическую операцию и подала заявку на Новогодний конкурс красоты... А сколько же ей лет?
М.Хатсон (укоризненно): Джентльмены не должны обсуждать возраст дамы, даже если речь идет о Бабе-Яге.
Ватсон: Ну хорошо. (перелистывает страницы газеты) Послушайте, Холмс, что пишут в криминальной хронике: Внимание! В прошлом году из Щетиновской средней школы ушли и до сих пор не вернулись Дед Мороз и его внучка Снегурочка. Просьба: всех тех, кто располагает какой-либо информацией о месте нахождения вышеупомянутых лиц, сообщить по телефону 9-135-102. Вознаграждение гарантируется.
Не кажется ли вам, Холмс, что нам стоит заняться этим делом? 
Холмс: Что ж, звучит заманчиво.
Ватсон: С чего начнем?
Холмс: Элементарно, Ватсон! (Встает и свистит. Танец мальчишек. Они подбегают к Холмсу). Знакомьтесь, Ватсон: Филя, Феня, Фокс.
Филя: Чем можем быть полезны, сэр?
Холмс: Дело серьезное, ребята. Пропали Дед Мороз и Снегурочка. Нужно их срочно найти... Начнем с дамы. (Обращается к Ватсону). Ватсон, как на первый взгляд, по-вашему, должна выглядеть Снегурочка?
Ватсон: Ну, по-моему, она должна быть румяной. Ну еще доброй и общительной... (В это время помощники убегают со сцены, не дослушав их и что-то обсуждая между собой).
Холмс: Подождите, Ватсон! Нам нужно внешнее описание, а вы начали с характера.
Ватсон: А что? Это тоже вполне может нам помочь.
М.Хатсон: Господа, не спорьте. Кто-нибудь из вас видел Снегурочку?
Ватсон: Вообще-то я не видел.
Холмс: Я имел честь только слышать об этом великолепном создании. (Постепенно закрывается занавес. В зрительный зал выходит торговка). 
2-е действие
Торговка ходит между рядов, предлагая разные товары и громко кричит.
Торговка: Господа хорошие, подходите, выбирайте, покупайте! Такого вы нигде не найдете...
(На сцене помощники размышляют между собой).
Филя: Послушайте-ка, видите вон ту барышню. Во-о-он.
Феня: Ну вижу.
Фокс: Вроде бы похожа. (Все трое всматриваются в торговку).
Филя: Смотри, и румяна, как и говорил доктор Ватсон.
Феня: И добрая какая, как раздает все всем - смотри.
Фокс: Точно, точно. А самое главное - очень общительная. Как громко и здорово у нее получается, прямо заслушаешься.
Филя: Она! Какие могут быть вопросы? Берем!
(Подходят ближе к торговке).
Филя: Мадам! Пожалуйста, пойдемте с нами.
Феня: Вас хочет видеть очень почтенный человек.
Фокс: Точно, точно. Правда-правда.
Торговка (ребятам): Подождите, какой человек? Зачем хочет видеть? Не понимаю! (Задумалась, потом резко опомнилась). А! Тот, что...? Ага! Так он у меня оптом возьмет?
Филя: Не знаю. Пойдемте, мадам!
Феня: Все, не сумлевайтесь! (Все уходят за сцену). (В это время открывается занавес. На сцене Шерлок Холмс, доктор Ватсон, миссис Хатсон).
М.Хатсон: (подает кофе). Кофе Монтеррей!
Холмс и Ватсон: Кофе Монтеррей?
М.Хатсон: Лучший кофе, с континента кофе. Ваш кофе, джентльмены.
Холмс: Спасибо, миссис Хатсон. Итак, вернемся к нашему разговору, Ватсон. Эти три сорванца убежали, не дослушав наши объяснения.
Ватсон: Я сомневаюсь, что они могут найти нужного нам человека. (На сцену поднимаются Филя, Феня, Фокс и торговка. Секундная пауза).
3-е действие
Торговка: Здравствуйте, господа! Ну что, все берем? Смотреть будете?..
Ватсон: Что смотреть?
Холмс: Что брать?
Холмс и Ватсон вместе: Вы кто?
Торговка: Кто я?
Я на рынках всех бываю,
На погоду не гляжу,
Чем придется, тем торгую
И что хочешь предложу.
Я - торговка из народа,
И понятна, и проста,
Есть и туфли-скороходы,
Есть и шапки из песца.
Фокс, Филя, Феня: Кого мы привели? (В недоумении).
Холмс: Я тоже хотел бы знать это. А где же настоящая Снегурочка?
Торговка: Так вам нужна Снегурочка?
Холмс: Да! Но дело в том, что никто не знает точно, как она выглядит! Леди, вы поможете по мере ваших ограниченных сил?
Торговка: Может быть! Значит, это - молодая девушка, стройная, привлекательная, с умом использует косметику. Ну, в общем, ее в толпе узнать можно.
Ватсон: Ну что, поняли? (Обращается к ребятам) (Филя, Феня, Фокс кивают головами и убегают).
4-е действие
(На сцене Шерлок Холмс, доктор Ватсон, миссис Хатсон и Торговка, которая навязывает им товар).
Торговка: Может, все-таки что-нибудь купите? Зря, что ли, шла сюда? 
На сцене появляется Путана с ребятами.
Миссис Хатсон: Батюшки?! (Ей становится плохо, Торговка оказывает ей помощь).
(Ватсон предлагает Путане сесть. Та садится).
Путана: Спасибо, сэр. Ну что, не ждали?
Ватсон (оглядев ее с ног до головы): У нас прохладно, может, накроетесь пледом?
Путана: Пригласить пригласили, а зеленые есть?
Холмс (Ватсону): А это наверняка из "Гринписа" (Путане). Нет, мы в эту организацию не входим, мадам. 
(Ватсону): Найти мы ее нашли! А теперь пора позвонить относительно вознаграждения.
Путана: Это я должна получить вознаграждение! Вы-то за что?
Ватсон: Дорогая Снегурочка! Вы от волнения все забыли?!
Путана: Снегурочка? Ну "дорогая" - пойдет, а Снегурочка причем здесь? А? 
Холмс: Вы красивая, стройная, сразу видно, что добрая! Так! Значит, вы - Снегурочка, мисс!
Ватсон: Мы вас нашли, осталось найти Деда Мороза и получить новогоднее вознаграждение. Обещали приличное!
Путана: Я с вами вполне согласна. Быть Снегурочкой за вполне приличное вознаграждение...
Торговка: Джентльмены! Кого вы приняли за Снегурочку?
Путана: Леди, а они должны были вас принять за Снегурочку, что ли? (Смотрит на торговку надменным взглядом).
Торговка: Мисс, но не вас же. Доктор Ватсон, мистер Холмс, где же ваши глаза? Да это же...
Путана: Ну, ну...(Стук в дверь...)
(Входит Снегурочка)
5-е действие
(Все смотрят на Снегурочку. Немая сцена).
Снегурочка: Здравствуйте, люди добрые! Извините, что побеспокоила вас. Скажите, пожалуйста, здесь ли живут Шерлок Холмс и доктор Ватсон?
М.Хатсон: Да, да! Мисс, заходите. Это доктор Ватсон, а это - мистер Холмс.
Снегурочка: Господа, мне нужна ваша помощь!
Ватсон: Но кто вы, прекрасная незнакомка?
Снегурочка: Ах, да, я не представилась. Снегурочкой меня зовут.
Ватсон: Наконец-то, дорогая, вы нашлись!
Холмс: Так это вы?!. Что за помощь вам необходима, юная леди?
Снегурочка: Расскажу все по порядку. Год назад мы с дедушкой поздравляли российских ребятишек с Новым годом. Затем мы отправились в другие страны: Индию, Китай, Сингапур... Вот пришло время возвращаться в Россию. Мы вместе сели в поезд, а в поезде народу - видимо-невидимо. Да все с такими сумками (показывает на сумки Торговки), с баулами. Ехали мы долго, устали. Приехали на вокзал. А эти, с сумками, как стали толкаться! Нас толпа и понесла. А какая-то женщина мешок дедушкин схватила. Он повернулся взять его, а меня толпа в метро унесла.
Холмс: А мешок-то ваш дедушка взял?
Снегурочка: Взять-то взял, да мы потерялись. (Расплакалась) Как быть? Что делать? Куда идти?
М.Хатсон (приносит стакан с водой). Успокойтесь, дорогая! Эти джентльмены вам обязательно помогут. Ведь так, господа?
Холмс: Это естественно.
Ватсон: Но, милая Снегурочка, как выглядит ваш дед? Какие особые приметы? 
Торговка: Дед как дед!
Ватсон: Вы нам уже, мисс, помогли один раз!
Путана: Сэр, а чем вы, собственно, недовольны? А?
Снегурочка (сквозь слезы): Он высокий, крепкий, очень веселый, добрый человек, у него красный нос...(ревет в голос). (В это время Филя, Феня, Фокс убегают).
Холмс: Успокойтесь, я прошу вас. Мы найдем вашего дедушку.
(Занавес закрывается)
6-е действие
(Звучит музыка. Феня, Филя, Фокс убегают под елку. Из-под елки выходит пьяница и поет: Крутится, вертится шар голубой... Выходит на середину сцены перед зрителями, из кармана падает бутылка на пол).
Пьяница: Постой, паровоз, не стучите, колеса...
Что, я один буду пить? Нет, не алкаш и не пьяница я...
Цс-с-с. Не ругайся, мамаш (к кому-нибудь в зрительном зале). Внучка родилась. Дед я, дед. Иди, выпьем. Ну, мамаш, уважь деда! (Филя, Феня, Фокс вышли на середину перед зрителями и стоят около бутылки).
Ребята: Неужто деда нашли?
Пьяница: А я и не терялся! Парень, ты меня знаешь?
Ребята: Знаем, знаем.
Пьяница: Нас знают все. Ну что выпьем?
Ребята: Ну не здесь же! Пойдем к внучке!
Пьяница: Идем! Трофеи бери!
Филя: Мне кажется, что это не настоящий Дед Мороз!
Феня, Фокс: А он утверждает обратное!
Филя: Ну и идите! А я пойду искать настоящего с мешком, с подарками. (Трое: пьяница, Феня и Фокс уходят). Шефа я не подведу. И пойду, и приведу! (Свисток. Вор тащит мешок).
Вор: Друг, поди сюда (Филя подходит ближе). Малину накрыли, менты на явках догоняют. Помоги подарки донести. (Мешок кладет на плечи Филе).
Филя: Так вы Дед Мороз?
Вор: А что, не видишь? Шлепай быстрей! А то ребятишки без праздника останутся! (Уходят за занавес).
7-е действие
(Открывается занавес: на сцене Холмс, Ватсон, м.Хатсон, Путана, Торговка, Снегурочка. Стук в дверь. Вваливаются пьяница, Феня и Фокс, на сцене все внимание переключается на них).
Пьяница: Встречаем деда!
(М.Хатсон падает в обморок. Торговка и Путана оказывают ей помощь).
Фокс: Снегурочка! Мы нашли Деда Мороза!
Снегурочка (расплакалась): Нет, нет, это не он. (Ватсон успокаивает Снегурочку).
Холмс: По-моему, вы перестарались, ребята! (подходит к пьянице).
Пьяница (обнимает Холмса и достает бутылку): Под крылом самолета о чем-то поет...
Холмс: Отдохни, дорогой дедуля! (обращается к ребятам) А где третий? 
Феня и Фокс: А вот и третий.
(На сцену входят Филя и Вор с мешком, проходят на середину). 
Вор (огляделся и понял, куда попал): Браток, ты куда меня привел? Ой! А народу-то, а людей! Браток, ты зачем мешок украл? Зачем деда обидел? 
Холмс: Сэр, пожалуйста, поподробнее, что сделал этот молодой человек?
Вор: Начну по порядку: Иду я и вижу, идет по улице мужчина лет так под 100, с бородой, с мешком. Я ему и говорю, нет, чего это я? Он ему и говорит: Дедуля, что ищешь: вчерашний день? А он мне, то есть ему, и говорит: внучка потерялась, красивая, умная. А я ему говорю, то есть он ему говорит: она ушла вон туда, на остановку. Дед дал деру, бегом к автобусу. А он (Филя) ему и говорит: дай, мол, я с мешком постою. Мешок дедуля и оставил ему, а сам побежал к автобусу. Вернулся, а этот непутевый мешок увел.
Холмс: Ватсон, одевайтесь скорей. Срочное дело. (Ватсон и Холмс уходят).
Вор (пристает к Путане): Ну и мужики пошли, смотри-ка... Как много девушек хороших, как много ласковых имен... (выводит Путану на середину сцены).
Путана: Дорогой! Друг! Минутку!
(Вор присаживается на пьяницу, тот просыпается и набрасывается на вора, завязывается драка. По следам вора шла милиция. (Играет музыка из к/ф "Следствие ведут Знатоки" или сирена).
Милиционер: Добрый вечер! Извините за беспокойство. Вот все, кто нам и нужен. (Уводит Вора, Торговку, Пьяницу и Путану). Значит, мы шли по правильному следу. Пройдемте. Приятного вечера, дамы, и с наступающим! (Занавес).
8-е действие
(Внизу, перед сценой доктор Ватсон и Шерлок Холмс).
Ватсон: Холмс, почему мы так быстро покинули наш дом? По-моему, там сейчас происходит самое интересное.
Холмс: Ватсон, по-моему, я напал на след Деда Мороза. Идемте, Ватсон... Методом научного тыка и сбором имеющейся у нас информации: деду лет сто, и он к тому же уже без мешка.
Ватсон: А где же мешок?
Холмс: Мешок у нас дома, его принес наш помощник. А у Деда Мороза неординарная внешность: длинная борода, красный нос, одет индивидуально. (Идут, рассуждают).
Ватсон: А не здесь ли все это происходило? Больно описание похоже.
Холмс: А вы, Ватсон, все схватываете на лету. (Из двери выходит Дед Мороз). А вот и он! 
Ватсон: Дед Мороз!
Дед Мороз: Люди добрые, вы меня узнали?
Ватсон и Холмс: Да, Дед Мороз! И готовы помочь вам!
Дед Мороз: У меня пропала внучка - Снегурочка и еще мешок украл один молодой человек!
Ватсон: Идемте с нами, сэр. Снегурочка уже вас заждалась, да и мешок вернули. (Все уходят. На сцене открывается занавес, м.Хатсон, Снегурочка. Входит Дед Мороз и др. Снегурочка встает, радостно подходит к нему).
Снегурочка: Здравствуй, дедушка!
Дед Мороз: Здравствуй, внученька! Спасибо, люди добрые! (Кланяется Холмсу и Ватсону). А теперь нам срочно на елку надо!
Снегурочка: Дедушка, давайте мы все вместе туда отправимся.
Дед Мороз: Согласен, Снегурочка! Итак, в путь! (занавес закрывается).
9-е действие
Все стоят перед зрителями. Дед Мороз и Снегурочка поздравляют всех с Новым годом и предлагают провести хоровод ("В лесу родилась елочка"...)

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Прочел о Дне культработника, о поощрениях, об отключении электричества. Мне на голову в кабинете капает... Даже не капает, а бежит водичка с крыши, штукатурка сыплется, обои и плитка с потолка отпали. Что делать? По этому поводу хочется грустно пошутить: И ярче солнце светит и веселей пейзаж, когда в желудке плещется С2Н5ОН. Запить что ли?
Не запил, поэтому выкладываю ссылку на видеоролик ко Дню молодежи. Может быть рано и не в теме но все-таки хочется, чтобы все посмотрели. Взято где-то из Интернета(ого, кажется я - поэт(шутка)) http://files.mail.ru/YLTN1O
Еще есть ролик для Дня семьи и ему подобных праздников. Он правда длинноват -196 метров. Пережму, потом залью.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Млин.... у нас полная. Вчера в ДК отключили электрику за неуплату... А у нас 9 апреля фестиваль Если сегодня не подключат, то... боюсь даже представить... Мало того, что ни копейки в этом году ни у кого выпросить не удалось, так ещё и это... Костюмы для танцевального перешиваем из старых хоровых.. дожились!!!!


Да,хорошего мало. А у вас кто платит за свет? У нас сельское поселение. Правда, по бюджету оно входит в тройку богатых в районе.

Хорошо еще, что световой день увеличился- а то вообще....

----------


## Натник

> Запить что ли?
> Не запил, поэтому выкладываю ссылку на видеоролик


нет, пить не надо... :Aga: Лучше подскажите - какая программа открывает видеофайлы формат flv? Просветите неопытных...:biggrin:

----------


## Зарница

Всем, всем привет!Наконец то сегодня свалила груз с плеч - отвела 10, юбилейный праздник Труда! 
Рамоновна, Ира - спасибо за "морскую" идею.Вишенка - Владимир, Гунька - спасибо за музыку. :flower: 
С учетом что было *9 номинаций, 104 номинанта* и концерт шел 2часа15мин - все прошло СУПЕР! Я очень довольна, а главное зритель тоже. Тема, как я уже писала, была морская, т.е. ведущие набирали из пасажиров (зрителей в зале)команду, которая поведет всех в прекрасное светлое будущее под руководством капитана(главы района). Оформление сцены: корабль, с парусами флага россии, волны и маяк - все объемное, смотрелось конечно классно, молодцы - девочки постарались.Сейчас выложу сценарий а позже постараюсь выложить и фотки. Этот праздник нам всегда очень тяжело дается: постоянные проверки и контроль администраций и районной и поселковой,огромная подготовка, выставка ДПИ,благоустройство территории, сан.день в здании... а этот раз так получилось что на кануне была питерская оперетта (закончили21.30), то основная подготовка началась ночью. Практически не спали, но выдержали!!!! Слава Богу все прошло!!!!, теперь можно со спокойной душой пару дней поработать с документами и садиться за 9 мая.

----------


## Victorya

> Лучше подскажите - какая программа открывает видеофайлы формат flv?


Самый удобный вариант - KMP-плер.

----------


## oksanagdo

> нет, пить не надо...Лучше подскажите - какая программа открывает видеофайлы формат flv? Просветите неопытных...:biggrin:


если не ошибаюсь и стандартный Media Player Classic открывает

----------


## Ингуша

> Самый удобный вариант - KMP-плер.


А у меня что то вообще скачиваться не хочет...на серединке закачка останавливается....:frown:

----------


## maknata

> А у вас кто платит за свет?


У нас тоже поселковый совет. Но тут настолько всё запутанно... У нас страна живёт уже 4-й месяц без государственного бюджета, о местном бюджете говорить не приходится. Если раньше государственный принимался в декабре, то до местных очередь доходила в феврале-марте. То есть если таки смогут принять государственный в апреле, то местный может как нить в июне появится. До этого времени работают по временному бюджету, а это 12% от суммы используемой в таком же месяце в прошлом году. Кроме того практически основное наполнение местного бюджета было от комбината, который сейчас можно сказать в агонии - сплошные сокращения и невыплаченные зарплаты. То есть поступлений практически  - ноль. Поселковый совет берёт ссуды. Заявка на ссуду была подана вовремя, но что то районный финотдел подзадержался с этой ссудой, в итоге проплата пошла в тот же день, когда и отключили, но уже ближе к концу рабочего дня. Так как перечисление идёт в течение 3-х банковских дней, то сегодня на счету у РЭСа ничего не показало, и естессно нам никто ничего и не подключил. Дальше выходные, хоть бы во вторник подключили... Обиднее всего, что у нас есть свой спецсчёт и мы сами себе зарабатываем деньги, но пока не принят бюджет они так и лежат мёртвым грузом...

----------


## вокся

А у меня завтра конкурс молодёжного творчества. Сегодня утром окончательно поняла, что песни, которой мы открываем мероприятие, не будет... Готовили подтанцовку, которая в процессе оформляет сцену прибамбасами из шаров... Подтанцовка готова, оформление готово, а песни не будет...:mad: Месячная работа  коту под хвост... 
Сейчас ломаю голову, как сделать ярким открытие при отсутствии возможности...Конечно, придумаю. Но как напрягают такие вот "мелочи"...((((



> Мне на голову в кабинете капает... Даже не капает, а бежит водичка с крыши, штукатурка сыплется, обои и плитка с потолка отпали.


У нас вчера посыпалась облицовка фасада на голову народу... Просчитали ремонт... (+ ещё неделю назад в крае был сильный ураган, на РДК снесло крышу, которую капитально отремонтировали 2 года назад) Ремонт оценили больше, чем в 200 тыс... Как вы думаете, начальство где предложило взять средства на ремонт?:biggrin::wink:

----------


## oksanagdo

> Обиднее всего, что у нас есть свой спецсчёт и мы сами себе зарабатываем деньги, но пока не принят бюджет они так и лежат мёртвым грузом...


 а мы с спецсчета еще и диджея оплачиваем на дискотеки)))))

----------


## Скибыч

> У нас вчера посыпалась облицовка фасада на голову народу... Просчитали ремонт... (+ ещё неделю назад в крае был сильный ураган, на РДК снесло крышу, которую капитально отремонтировали 2 года назад) Ремонт оценили больше, чем в 200 тыс... Как вы думаете, начальство где предложило взять средства на ремонт?:biggrin::wink:


Попытаюсь с первого раза - спесчет. На 8-мартовском концерте за три минуты до начала рухнула "шуба" в зрительном зале(примерно 3 кв.м. -это остатки) пылища, стыдобища. Хорошо, что никого не задело. Спасибо людям, что не пришли скандалить, все понимают.

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас в 2007-м был капитальный ремонт крыши. Раскрыли, сделали стяжку, и на 2 недели пошли ливневые дожди. Представляете- около 1000 кв.м. сплошных течей! КАждое утро начинали со сбора воды с пола/подставлять банки-ведра не представлялось возможным/, выносили до 500-700 литров. 
Подрядчик был в шоке. Потому что ему пришлось делать ремонт во всех помещениях 2 этажа беслатно, как за причиненный ущерб.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А у нас продолжается замена потолочных перекрытий, начатая в :eek: декабре. Если вы думаете, что работа идёт над всем зданием - ошибаетесь, ремонтируется всего 200 кв.м. Уже сил никаких нет, помещений не хватает, коллективы занимаются в коридорах, а 3 класса стоят под ремонтом, который идёт ни шатко ни валко. И на подрядчика никак воздействовать не можем - деньги на ремонт дали в конце декабря, мы их сразу загнали на счёт строительной фирмы. Пытаемся говорить, а нам в ответ, что у строителей весна время затишья, поэтому денег на материалы нет. И ведь не пожалуешься никому, скажут, сами виноваты, не надо было платить сразу, а вот кто деньги на декабрь ставит - никому не известно. В этом году нам дали денег на ремонт зала и покупку новых кресел - 4,5 млн. Думаю, коллеги, вы понимаете, что ВСЕ эти деньги нам запланированы на  4 квартал  :Vah:

----------


## Гульнур

У нас та же беда. Фундамент отходит, по стене щели пошли. Страшно работать, не дай бог стена отвалится. Крыша тоже протекает. Каждый год делаем косметический ремонт, да никакого толка. Трубы отопительные за зиму несколько раз прорывает. Все сгнило. Уже второй год лежит готовая смета на полный ремонт на  2 миллиона, но кто нам эти деньги даст. Вот такие дела:frown:.... Такое отношение власти к культуре. Мероприятия на высшем уровне подавай, а как нам помочь,  :Jopa:  так финансов нет.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> второй год лежит готовая смета на полный ремонт на 2 миллиона


Ну, это ещё жить можно, потихоньку делая из платных. У нас смета на ремонт, только основные работы, не включая подвал с нарушенной гидроизоляцией, зрительный зал и косметический ремонт составляет 30 млн. Вот уж их нам никогда не дождаться.
Ни у кого нет в здании защитных сооружений? Нам передали на баланс гнилой подвал с ржавой системой отопления, а говорят, скоро будут проверки ЗС по всей стране. Что там можно менять, а что нельзя трогать

----------


## MAGISTRA

Проблемы учреждений культуры везде одни. Вот сейчас ведется большая пропоганда спорта.Строительство спортивных объектов. А когда до нас руки дойдут. Нашему Дворцу культуры 25 лет.Большое здание,строили всем миром.Когда-то жители города ходили во Дворец,как в музей.Было больше 40 коллективов,сейчас 8. Я работаю 15 лет и с первых дней мы зарабатывали деньги. Полная самоокупаемость.Для меня этот факт плюс, я и руководители коллективов стали "бизнесменами". Те,кто не работал в нашей системе - не выживают. Приходят на собеседование,я объясняю как развиваются кружки,больше педагогов не вижу.Дворец был большой,сейчас осталась половина,в которой мы ютимся. Один плюс - большая сцена. Ради этого многие и работают. Дворец позиционирует себя как "Концертный комплекс". Радует,что уровень коллективов высокий,со званиями. Живем и творим!
Основательного ремонта не было 25 лет.

----------


## Гульнур

> Ну, это ещё жить можно, потихоньку делая из платных. У нас смета на ремонт, только основные работы, не включая подвал с нарушенной гидроизоляцией, зрительный зал и косметический ремонт составляет 30 млн. Вот уж их нам никогда не дождаться.


Я не так выразилась. Полный ремонт на 2 млн. - это имеется ввиду ремонт крыши, отопления и укрепление фундамента, а все остальное вообще не учли. Но для нас и это большие деньги. Мы же сельский СДК, и нам никто эти деньги давать не собирается. А заработать столько - это из области фантастики. В год мы зарабатываем 70-80 тыс.

----------


## oksanagdo

У нас слава Богу крыша нормальная, но зал....... Бывшая директор его выкрасила в веселенький голубой цвет(даже не знаешь как этот цвет и назвать то), на стенах не понятные разводы, это оказалось узоры. Я когда первый раз увидела, в таком шоке была..... Сейчас ищем деньги, как бы это все перекрасить. А как хороший звук хочется!!!!!! Часть зала обшита панелями, не знаю с чего они, но раньше все ими делали, как бы мозайка, но почему только часть то?

----------


## Натник

> деньги на ремонт дали в конце декабря





> В этом году нам дали денег на ремонт зала и покупку новых кресел - 4,5 млн. Думаю, коллеги, вы понимаете, что ВСЕ эти деньги нам запланированы на 4 квартал


 так везде делается... скорей всего денежки приходят вовремя, но кушать то всем хочется... вот они годик на счетах поваляются, процентики с них накапают кому надо, а в конце года их снимают и пускают по назначению...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Основательного ремонта не было 25 лет


А у нас 50 лет, да мне кажется все ДК после постройки только подмазываются, а капремонт ни у кого не делался.
А у нас в очередной раз перенесли день города. Раньше он был в мае, затем несколько лет в сентябре, ну а теперь решили его делать в июле. Грустновато. Народ на дачах, коллективы как держать до июля - непонятно, работники в это время всегда в отпусках были, потому, что в августе уже начинаем набор.

----------


## гунька

а нас, говорят, летом на три месяца отправят в неоплачиваемый отпуск. Вот так-то....грустно.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Ох, девочки, читаю я про ваши крыши и мурашки по коже... У нас в РДК в 2004г упала крыша прямо во время проведения фестиваля детского творчества... Прямо на сцену и первые три ряда, к счастью за пять минут до этого детей из детских садов, которые занимали эти первые три ряда увели в садики на обед...Двое человек погибло, много детей получили травмы, остались инвалидами...Как вспомню, как мы разгребали эти завалы, вытаскивали детей... Чините свои крыши, чего бы вам это не стоило! Убеждайте вышестоящих, что это нужно делать! Никакие деньги не вернут человеческие жизни...

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
А куда это у нас Саша подевался?!kuku

----------


## Ингуша

*Ольга Усольцева*,
Господи,какой кошмар!!!Аж рыдать хочется!!!В садики на обеды................. Какое счастье!Бог миловал! 
Я бы этих вышестоящих!!!!!!!!!Себе карманы понабивают.................,а тут такая трагедия!!!!
Господи,дай нам мудрости!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Представляю как было ,вам,Оля ...
Все,я ушла в слезы.......

----------


## Натали_я

> Ох, девочки, читаю я про ваши крыши и мурашки по коже... У нас в РДК в 2004г упала крыша прямо во время проведения фестиваля детского творчества...


А у нас  всегда так - пока не рухнет, только тогда забегают, и виноват будет директор. А как начнешь сигнализировать - ничего, вы там подкрасьте, здесь замажьте.......




> У нас та же беда. Фундамент отходит, по стене щели пошли. Страшно работать, не дай бог стена отвалится. Крыша тоже протекает. Каждый год делаем косметический ремонт, да никакого толка.


Кошмар, практически у всех одно и тоже.  У нас тоже скоро библиотека от ДК уедет, как построили ни разу кап. ремонта не было. Сами каждый год, где можем, если есть чем, подкрашиваем... 



> А почему вас отправляют? Без вашего согласия не имеют право,


И спрашивать никто не будет.... 

В декабре был суд по пожарке, судья приостановил деятельность, только в отношении массовых мероприятий (пострадала только дискотека) сотрудники продолжали работать, репетиции и кружковые занятия проводились, работали  Дед Мороз и Снегурочка на дом и т.д. А из зарплаты  эти дни вычли и все (и как это назвать? получилась благотворительная работа?) С "прекрасным" настроением работали новогодние мероприятия. 6-го еду опять на суд по пожарке.  :Jopa:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> и виноват будет директор.


Директор умерла в скорой помощи по дороге в больницу - сердце не выдержало, она была председателем жюри... Теперь у нас все крыши под особым контролем. Зато у нас другие проблемы: отопление и окна.

----------


## Скибыч

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Ох, девочки, читаю я про ваши крыши и мурашки по коже... У нас в РДК в 2004г упала крыша прямо во время проведения фестиваля детского творчества...


Слов нет, только эмоции, злость на власть за бездействие и на себя за бессилие.

----------


## maknata

*Скибыч*,
 Да уж... жуть!!!:redface: У нас тоже крыша течёт в нескольких местах, а после ремонта ещё сильней, но не до такой степени.
(Постучишь в личку, когда надо будет фоты убрать :Aga: )

----------


## Рамоновна

*Скибыч*,
 У Ж А С!!! Эти бы фотографии- да министерству в р...! Иногда, читая министерские документы, возникает впечатление, что там- НЕБОЖИТЕЛИ, которые если и видели что-то в своей жизни, то только образцово-показательное.

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч*,
 :Aga:  :Vah:  :Ok: Предложу!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ингуша

*Скибыч*,
 :Jopa:   ПОЛНАЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Сочувствую!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гульнур

*Скибыч*
Да, жутко......... И у нас не лучше, поэтому страшно.



> И спрашивать никто не будет.... 
> В декабре был суд по пожарке, судья приостановил деятельность, только в отношении массовых мероприятий (пострадала только дискотека) сотрудники продолжали работать, репетиции и кружковые занятия проводились, работали  Дед Мороз и Снегурочка на дом и т.д. А из зарплаты  эти дни вычли и все (и как это назвать? получилась благотворительная работа?) С "прекрасным" настроением работали новогодние мероприятия. 6-го еду опять на суд по пожарке.


Это все от нашего начальства зависит. Как они решат. Мы  тоже по постановлению суда 35 дней закрыты были. Но это же массовые мероприятия просто нельзя было проводить, а мы то работали. И мероприятия проводили то на улице, то в школе, садике или библиотеке. Нам зарплату оплатили полностью, даже разговоров никаких против не было, а некоторым только 50 % платят..........

*Гунька*
Объединять праздники, это уже слишком...

----------


## гунька

*Гульнур*,



> Гунька
> Объединять праздники, это уже слишком...


Ну разве я их объединяю? Я Скибычу шуткой ответила. Вы это всерьез восприняли?:biggrin:

----------


## Гульнур

[IMG]http://*********ru/1082178m.jpg[/IMG]
Так выглядит стена  пристроенной к зданию ДК дискотеки.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1090373m.jpg[/IMG]
А это фундамент уходит с основного здания

[IMG]http://*********ru/1070917m.jpg[/IMG]
А такие щели пошли по всему зданию.

*Гунька*
Да я не про вас выразилась, я имела ввиду власть. Чтобы сэкономить на нас, они готовы на все! :Oj:

----------


## гунька

ой, девчонки и мальчишки! Что же мы все про плохое-то? Все равно работа наша самая лучшая, самая нужная, самая любимая! и все у нас будет хорошо! будет и на нашей улице праздник! обязательно будет! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Гульнур

*Гунька*
Ты конечно же права, хорошего у нас все равно больше.  :Aga:  Начинаем ли готовиться к мероприятиям, или с детьми занимаемся и сразу про все огорчения забываем.:smile: На такой работе действительно могут работать только те, кто всей душой в культуре.   :Ok:

----------


## Зарница

> ...Двое человек погибло, много детей получили травмы, остались инвалидами...


Прочитала и первая мысль - не дай Бог!!!!!

*Скибыч*  - сочуствую, понимаю - у самой такая ситуация в нескольких клубах. И сделать ничего не могу.

Мы до прошлого года работали в здании, которое было лет 20назад списано за 100% негодность. А мы работали. Доходило до того что после больших тресков распускала всех по домам - боялась рухнет все. Саму то пусть завалит, а вот остальные...Несколько лет билась с комиссиями об обследовании здания, но они приходили, головой качали и все - никаких документов!!!-никто на себя не брал ответственности что в этом здании не безопасно работать, но и закрывать его не разрешали - идти то не куда. Вот и мучались, незнали к чему каждое утро придем. Но все таки выбили, добились!!!!, в феврале 2009 переехали в здание к/т. Хоть и не сахар (тоже текет!!! крыша, кабинетов под кружковые занятия нет вообще...)но все же лучше чем было.По крайней мере безопаснее.
Грустно становиться от всего этого. Чем занимается культура? - нам первой задачей поставили зарабатывание денег!!!! А как же культуру в массы? Культура делает все: благоустраивает территории, на субботнках, на ремонте своих же кабинетов и учреждений (причем за свой счет), то печки, то крыши, то пожарка, то электрики... А КОГДА ЖЕ ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ ТЕМ, ЧЕМ НАС УЧИЛИ, НА ЧТО МЫ УЧИЛИСЬ, КОГДА ВОПЛОЩАТЬ ТО, О ЧЕМ МЫ МЕЧТАЕМ!!!!!!!!

----------


## вячик

> ой, девчонки и мальчишки! Что же мы все про плохое-то? Все равно работа наша самая лучшая, самая нужная, самая любимая! и все у нас будет хорошо! будет и на нашей улице праздник! обязательно будет!


Предлагают работу в Россельхозбанке (уполномоченый представитель), но работу с детьми бросать не хочется (руководитель вокальной студии). Одно слово "фанаты долбанные", так про нас говорят знакомые. А поём мы здесь http://www.realmusic.ru/tigol

----------


## Зарница

> Одно слово "фанаты долбанные", так про нас говорят знакомые.


 :Aga: 




> А поём мы здесь http://www.realmusic.ru/tigol


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Все. Я уехала. До встречи ! Буду очень скучать по нашему кабинету.

----------


## oksanagdo

> В декабре был суд по пожарке, судья приостановил деятельность, только в отношении массовых мероприятий (пострадала только дискотека) сотрудники продолжали работать, репетиции и кружковые занятия проводились, работали Дед Мороз и Снегурочка на дом и т.д. А из зарплаты эти дни вычли и все (и как это назвать? получилась благотворительная работа?)


Нас тоже прикрыла пожарка, но мы работали в садах, школах, на улице и получали полную зарплату

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Спасибо тебе за подсказку по трудовому кодексу! но у нас такая ситуация, что начальство да и многие в коллективе не могут перечить Главе, да и не хотят, наверное. С нового года сотрудников сельских клубов перевели на полставки, у нас отобрали по 0,25 ставки и никто ничего сделать не смог


А мы перечим, поэтому в постоянном гонении, но за нас заступается совет депутатов, да и сами ответить можем. И НИКОГО не перевели на пол ставки, я допустим как получала полторы, так и получаю. Остается вам поделать только терпения и УДАЧИ!!!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

Господи, как же больно смотреть на такие фотографии, читать посты о самодурстве начальства! Ну почему все так? Почему нельзя навести порядок?  А если и начнут его наводить- бойтесь! Половину культуры с ее НАСТОЯЩИМИ специалистами прикроют.

----------


## Скибыч

> *Скибыч*,
>  Иногда, читая министерские документы, возникает впечатление, что там- НЕБОЖИТЕЛИ, которые если и видели что-то в своей жизни, то только образцово-показательное.


По моему мнению, когда говорят о достижениях в культуре, то имеют в виду Мариинку, Третьяковку, МХАТ и т.п... Про нас(сельские ДК) или не знают(что сомнительно -участвуем же мы в разных конкурсах и становимся там лауреатами) или мы "под ногами мешаемся". Но ведь и Гергиев, и Табаков, и Любимов тоже когда-то ходили в школьные кружки, в "музыкалку", в "художку".  В наш ДК 90 школьников ходит из 167. В колледже культуры и университете на СКД учились и учатся за последние несколько лет 10 человек. Больше 120-ти человек в самодеятельности на 1200 населения. Обидно :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:

----------


## Толстячок

*Скибыч* Сочувствую!:frown: Такая беда я смотрю как в Росии так и на Украине у всех культработников общие беды: 
1. Плохо оплачиваемая работа, нас практически не замечают "А что вы еще работаете? Странно".....
2. Деньги нам практически на культуру из бюджета не выделяют.
3. На нас всем наплевать: рушится здание, плевать; нет денег на ремонт - за свой счет ремонтируйтесь или вешайте амбарный замок и тд. и тому подобное.
      И чем дальше тем хуже, но при этом покажи им высокие результаты и достижения. А хуже всего, когда проводишь мероприятие, вкладываеш в него всю душу, а приезжает начальство, которое вообще ничего не поннимает в режиссуре и начинает указывать, что делать или сразу ругать, что все плохо, и работать вы не умеете, и что народ, для которого это мероприятие проводили, не показатель. Вот до чего мы дожили, публика не показатель! Ветераны плакали и благодарили, а начальству не понравилось :Jopa:  это главное! Обидно, куда мы катимся????

----------


## Скибыч

> ой, девчонки и мальчишки! Что же мы все про плохое-то? Все равно работа наша самая лучшая, самая нужная, самая любимая! и все у нас будет хорошо! будет и на нашей улице праздник! обязательно будет!


Все правильно :Ok:  :Ok:  Поехали о хорошем. Полезный адресочек для тех, кто работает с видео www.futajik.ru

----------


## MAGISTRA

> и все у нас будет хорошо! будет и на нашей улице праздник! обязательно будет!


У нас перед Новым годом прошла большая проверка на противопожарное состояние. Проверяли все учреждения. В СМИ вышло огромное количество статей только о нашем Дворце. А мы готовим новогоднее шоу. Каждый день- как вести с фронта: отказ приобрести билеты.Потеряли пару тысяч зрителей.  Репетируем и ждем - закроют нас или нет. В итоге оказалось,что мы самые безопасные и программа лучшая в городе:))

----------


## Tasha1979

А у нас в районе власть поменялась, и некоторые "помошники" нового главы района решили, что смогут хорошо руководить нашим РДК, а потом и отделом культуры. Типа у нас упадок, а он наш спаситель. Мы боролись за своего директора. а в пятницу наш начальник отдела культуры приехал с областной коллегии министерства культуры, на которой подводили итоги прошедшего года. И нашему району вручили переходящее знамя как лучшему району в культуре! И теперь нас оставили в покое, дай Бог чтоб надолго ...

----------


## Рамоновна

До окончания приема заявок на конкурс "Помним, верим, храним" осталось 4 дня.

----------


## Victorya

> К нам в город приезжал с семинаром Панфилов. Матералы расхватали за минуту. А книга мне не досталась. Из опыта семинара сделала массу вводов. По технологии проведения игр,по организации праздников и застолий. Сейчас в игровые связки взяла его материал: хороводы,кричалки.


Марина, я тоже по возможности посещаю его семинары, мне нравится его режиссерская концепция, и материалов Панфиловских у меня хоть отбавляй (я имею ввиду детские интерактивные спектакли), на первый взгляд они могут показаться слишком простецкими и даже примитивными, но дети на них играют и участвуют в действии в ТАКИ-И-И-М удовольствием!!! У меня даже этим летом жуткий спор вышел с начальницей отдела культуры - она хотела видеть на летних площадках обыкновенную театрализованную сказку, где дети сели, молча посмотрели и ушли, мотивируя тем, что всегда так было... Не послушали её, поставили два интерактива по Панфилову, она посмотрела на орущих детей, всех в эмоциях, на благодаривших педагогов, которым не нужно было успокаивать подопечных, потому что по режиссерской задумке они и ДОЛЖНЫ были орать, кричать, сопереживать и участвовать, и пришда к выводу, что это не просто необычно, а здорово! Лично мне его работы нравятся... Он пару раз приезжал к нам режиссировать День города вместе со своим "Театром охочих комедиантов", где-то на работе есть журнал "Праздник" с публикацией о Празднике дедов, который он впервые провел у нас в рамках Дня города. могу выложить скан.

----------


## Натник

> материалов Панфиловских у меня хоть отбавляй (я имею ввиду детские интерактивные спектакли), на первый взгляд они могут показаться слишком простецкими и даже примитивными, но дети на них играют и участвуют в действии в ТАКИ-И-И-М удовольствием!!!





> поставили два интерактива по Панфилову, она посмотрела на орущих детей, всех в эмоциях, на благодаривших педагогов, которым не нужно было успокаивать подопечных, потому что по режиссерской задумке они и ДОЛЖНЫ были орать, кричать, сопереживать и участвовать, и пришда к выводу, что это не просто необычно, а здорово!


А можно подробнее рассказать о детских интерактивных спектаклях... Уж очень интересно, ведь не за горами лето и  детские площадки... :Aga: Пожалуйста!

----------


## Victorya

> А можно подробнее рассказать о детских интерактивных спектаклях... Уж очень интересно, ведь не за горами лето и детские площадки...Пожалуйста!


Наташа, модное слово "интерактивный" в конкретно данном случае означает, что зрители (т.е. дети) не просто пришли на спектакль, а являются его полноправными участниками... Герои со сцены постоянно общаются с залом, спрашивают у детей, как будем поступать дальше и у зрителя складывается впечатление, что он непосредственно влияет на развитие действия в происходящей сказке. В интерактиве активно используются различные кричалки, хлопалки, различные шумелки и т.п.

----------


## maknata

Девочки, кто нибудь пробовал в работе во время концерта мультимедийный проэктор? Стукнуло мне в голову сделать видеоряд к некоторым песням, не знаю ещё что из этого получится, но пару клипов уже сварганила. Вот один из них (сильно не ругайте, я ПроШоу только осваиваю:wink:, это второй в моей жизни клип, а если учесть что и сама прога у меня чуть больше недели..:rolleyes:)

----------


## гунька

*maknata*,
Наташ, а где клип-то?
Мы почти на каждом концерте используем проектор, только делаем клипы не в этой программе.

----------


## Зарница

> Все годы моей работы нас отправляют в отпуск на три месяца.Остаются только технари. Мало того,одно время в пенсионный неотчислялись деньги,это выяснилось случайно.Для тех,кто уходил на пенсию вычеркуто от 2-до 5 лет. А отпускные получали в октябре. Было и такое время.


Марина, скажи пожалуйста, на основании чего вас отправляли в отпуск? - нехватка фонда з/п?, или другие причины?

У меня на работе ситуация складывается -  :Jopa: . Слышали наверное про федеральный закон о теплосчетчиках, водомерах... так вот мне на все это нужно чуть больше миллиона, плюс текущий ремонт на этот год - 936.000 (а есть всего 40.000), плюс сигнализация - 1.200.000!!!!! На все на это администрация сказала "со своих средств". Мы в год делаем 800.000 Из них и з/п, и мелкий ремонт, и на призы...
 Даже и незнаю что делать! Откуда брать деньги? Экономим на всем - и на тепле и на электричестве, но это коппейки, которые если и будут, то только в декабре. Спонсоры все отказали. Все передумала - вариант только идти массово на больничный или в неоплачиваемый отпуск.
  Мы живем далеко от области за счет районного бюджета, который в этом году заставил затянуть пояса аж на самой шее. :Tu:  *Подскажите,* ведь я уверена что не только у меня такая ситуация - *кто как выкручивается?*

----------


## maknata

Упс.. на работе отвлекли, сообщение отправила, а ссылку не вставила, исправляюсь http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JajIsGdkmpo

----------


## гунька

*maknata*,
Наташ, классно! :Ok:  :Ok: Трогательно и красиво!

----------


## Цинториончик

> Девочки, кто нибудь пробовал в работе во время концерта мультимедийный проэктор? Стукнуло мне в голову сделать видеоряд к некоторым песням, не знаю ещё что из этого получится, но пару клипов уже сварганила. Вот один из них (сильно не ругайте, я ПроШоу только осваиваю, это второй в моей жизни клип, а если учесть что и сама прога у меня чуть больше недели..)


Здорово!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Мы их тоже в работе часто используем, но програмка у меня старая ещё просто слайдами листается, так что следуя вашему примеру надо переходить на эту програмку, мне очень понравилось!!! :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Таня Л

Всем доброе время суток! Клип - красивый! Что за программа, в которой он сделан? А я всегда мудрю... Если нужен такст на картинке делаю это в презентации, сохраняю как картинку, а потом все в Nero8 через создание слайдов или фильмов (здесь можно перемешивать видеофрагменты и фото). Лёгких путей не ищем:smile: Может кто-то это проще делает? Спасибо!

----------


## maknata

Это программа "ПроШоу Продюссер" - я довольно легко в ней освоилась, не до конца, правда ещё, но уже кой какие шаги делаю :Aga:

----------


## Скибыч

*ТЛ*,
 Есть еще масса программ по монтажу фото и видео. Например, Pinnacle или Adobe Premier или Corel video studio и другие. Только работают(или не работают) они с разными форматами. Форматы VOB или BUP некоторыми программами не поддерживаются. А вот AVI  или MPEG читают все. Есть программки попроще, есть посложнее. Pinnacle, например, не работает с файлами на сменном носителе(диске). Перенеси в компьютер и пожалуйста. Заготовки для фона или футажи можно скачать на сайте www.futagik.ru. А что касаемо использования видеопроектора, то без него не мыслим уже практически ни одно мероприятие. Даже мелкомасштабное. Своего проектора нет - дружим со школой. Берем когда надо. На лето он вообще почти наш. После 25 мая и до начала сентября. Детская площадка: мультики, кино, сказки. На гуляния на улице вешаем над крыльцом(оно у нас вместо сцены - высокое) экран из подкладочной ткани, ставим проектор в тамбуре, разворачиваем изображение(есть такая функция в проекторе) и пожалуйста. Если кто-то поет вживую, набираем текст песни на фоне каком-нибудь и вот вам готовое караоке. Если кому-то помог, то хорошо. Сами, конечно, не профи в видеомонтаже, но кое-что умеем. Времени только на все не хватает. Сейчас думаю как сделать видео на песню "День без выстрела на земле". Одна из задумок такая - в перевернутую солдатскую каску прилетает аист и каска превращается в гнездо, еще что-то связанное с миром без войны, может быть это гнездо оказывается наверху земного шара. Будем пробовать. Не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает.

----------


## orsia

Ой, девочки, я вернулась! Не ругайтесь сильно - не была месяц!!! Правда, не только здесь, но и на работе! Обидно, что конкурс пропустила(((... Я про конкурс сценариев..

У нас все как у всех - т.е. полнейшая  :Jopa: . Нет, наше здание не течет... Крыша сухая, есть зал и один кабинет для занятий (за него во  второй половине дня чуть ли не драка идет!), а методических кабинета щас аж 2 стала! ПРосто его построили всего 6 лет назад, до этого наша оргганизация ютилась в (!!!!) ДВУХ ВАГОНЧИКАХ!!!! И даже репетировать умудрялись! Но по мнению нашего директора мы не работаем! Не креативные мы! А я месяц на больничном была - от чего ушла, к тому и пришла... Ни-че-го не изменилось и ничего не разработано.. Хотя, если разобраться, из "разработчиков" остались я и Лена... (а она в отпуске как раз была)... Но мы не работаем.. Просто привыкли, что если у тебя больничный (не простудный, а еще с чем-то), то ты все равно на работу ходишь... И больничный сдаешь - экономия! И работник есть (ну уйдешь ты пораньше в больницу, а дела-то все равно сделаешь!), и деньги не мы платим

В марте не стало нашего методиста.. Мальчишка проработал у нас нет ничего - месяц, когда пришел - мы еще сомневались: прижевется ли? Но оказался - наш человек! Приготовил замечательное слайд - шоу, начал "вливаться" в проведение мероприятий.. Отказало сердце. Ему было 25 лет.. Что меня поразило (я на больничном в это время была, когда все случилось) - никто не пришел даже попрощаться.. Тщетно я пыталась среди достаточно большой толпы молодежи найти представителей нашей организации: выделили автобус - и все!

Скоро у нас открытие сезона. Открываемся, как обычно, 1 мая. До сих пор не можем определиться с порядком и содержанием программ на каждые выходные и с тем, кто за что отвечает... Но это все фигня. И то, что денег нет - тоже привычно! Ни на призы, ни на реквизит для детских программ, а о костюмах-то речь вообще не идет! Ладно, привыкли.. Прорываться в этом году нам придется через..... забор. Наша городская администрация продола половину нашего парка под застройку. Еще 3 года назад. 3 года эти товарищи со стройкой тянули, мы кое-как работали, на "их" земле даже работали "наши" кафешки... На этой неделе начали ставить забор. А вся фишка в том, что "за забором" остаются ВСЕ наши аттракционы!!! От Центральной площади (на которой находились основные аттракционы и напротив них Центральная сцена) они оттяпали 2\3. Хотя по всем планам забор должен был пройти по линии аттракционов.... Куда нам теперь "плясать"? В забор??? Мало того, наш основной зритель приходит именно покататься, в этом специфика парка! А теперь у нас остались только коммерческие аттракционы. Мы денег зарабатывать не будем. Вместо наших 5 взрослых и 3 детских нам должны были купить 3 аттракциона, но теперь выясняется: они все будут коммерческими! Т.е. мы даже артистов покатать бесплатно покатать не сможем! (а именно за это к нам и идут люди выступать!) А наших артистов не трогать! Видете ли, они за 2 программы свою зарплату отрабатывают! (ну, к слову сказать, они и правда получают 2500)... А на 9 мая у нас вообще ВСЕХ эстрадников забирают. И что делать??? не понятно((( 

В общем, сегодня, когда на колья под забор посмотрели, настроение у всего коллектива было одно - реветь... В голос, если можно. От парка не осталось ни-че-го! Плюсом, для того, чтобы больше коммерческих аттракционов поставить, вырубаются деревья. Скоро у нас будет не "городской парк культуры и отдыха", а "городская аллея культуры и отдыха"

На следующей неделе у нас кастинг ведущих, будем набирать аниматоров. Посмотрим... Но желания открывать сезон просто нет! А 10 мая у меня БАЛ! для ветеранов ВОВы... Никогда БАЛОВ не организовывала  и понятия не имею чего там делать...

Плюсом у нас первая "задержка". Зарплаты нету... И не известно, когда будет. По идее с 1 апреля мы должны были перейти на автономию. Но ЧЕМ зарабатывать???? Если и  у директора,и  у коммерческого директора свои фирмы по организации праздников... А артисты наши так же работают самостоятельно, потому что с платных мероприятий нам не платят ни копейки, и не важно, что ты на этом мероприятии делал. Зала у нас нету своего, только открытая сцена... В общем, настроение...(((

Вот так много и сумбурно получилось! Просто я СОСКУЧИЛАСЬ по нашей теплой душевной компании!!! Спасибо всем, кто нашел силы дочитать до конца:)))

----------


## Рамоновна

Уважаемые коллеги, дублирую в этой теме свое сообщение из МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЙ ШКАТУЛКИ:
Чужие минуса отправляем через личку или выставляем ссылки на них. Прямое выставление в теме не разрешается.

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята, а у меня хорошая новость  :Vah: я всё таки выревела у начальства, чтоб меня отправили на курсы повышения квалификации "Школа ведущего"  :Vah: вот буду мотаться 5 дней в Тюмень, но это не напрягает я очень рада просто за эти 5 дней будет 5 мероприятий и меня отпустили с условием, что я всё подготовлю и организую для того чтоб они смогли справиться без меня.:eek: Две ночи почти не спала,  :Jopa: но вроде почти успеваю осталось переделать немного сценарий для тех дней когда меня не будет. Надеюсь, что всё это не зря и я получу на курсах чего жду.  :Ha: Просто не раз уже бывало, что приезжала с них разачарованная!!! :Aga:  Так что пожелайте мне удачи, через 5 дней напишу как оно было!!!

----------


## orsia

Мда.. Нам о курсах можно только мечтать!!! НИ_КУ_ДА, никогда и никого - вот принцип нашего руководства

----------


## Гульнур

Конечно же УДАЧИ тебе!  :flower:  Будем ждать твоих восторженных постов  :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*orsia*,
 Какой кошмар!!!:mad:Куда мы катимся?

----------


## Цинториончик

> Мда.. Нам о курсах можно только мечтать!!! НИ_КУ_ДА, никогда и никого - вот принцип нашего руководства


А я только напором своим беру, а так в основном только на семинары бесплатные отправляют которые область проводит, но там считают, что мы в колхозе работаем и дают такое старьё по практики, что смешно становится. А на курсы только вот 1 раз за 6 лет и товсе пороги отбила, надоела всем наверное вот и решили поезжай уже!!!:biggrin:



> Конечно же УДАЧИ тебе!  Будем ждать твоих восторженных постов


Надеюсь это так и будет!!! :Vah:

----------


## orsia

ой, девочки, по сравнению с забором то, что на курсы не отправляют - фигня! Возникла идея перевернуть сцену лицом на "центральную аллею". Но директор против! Работайте так, как есть! А как работать? Я молчу, что к народу мы  :Jopa:  будем, у нас стэки "вектор", звук раскрывается через 30 метров. Нам и раньше места было маловато, а теперь??? В общем, настроения никакого... Сегодня начала делать оргтех на день Победы. Получилось 48 программ за 3 дня. Как готовить - не знаю... рук боюсь на все не хватит! и если бы в душе солнышко светило, были бы идеи.. Народ, скажите, что ОРИГИНАЛЬНОГО можно сделать на молодежной программе? Мы и голубей запускали,и шарики, и свиток мира, и военные треуголтники - все в небо летало... А в этом году фантазия у меня закончилась...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Мы и голубей запускали,и шарики, и свиток мира, и военные треуголтники - все в небо летало... А в этом году фантазия у меня закончилась...
> 	__________________


А орденские ленточки? а примитивно"65"? а звездочки разноцветные-типа салют?

*Добавлено через 18 минут*

Завтра-последний день приема заявок на конкурс "Помним, верим, храним".


Просьба всех желающих принять участие *не опаздывать*, а также *откликнуться*  получивших приглашение об участии.

----------


## orsia

65 - чего??? и какие ленточки? георгиевскую ленту из шаров в прошлом году выпускали.... А салют нииииизяяяя..... только бумфети которое поперек горла уже - стреляем им где только можно

----------


## Рамоновна

Салют из шаров, к которым привязаны звездочки разного цвета. У нас выходили дети, читали стихи "...Пусть взлетает внебо победы салют!" и отпускали шары. Звездочки лепили сами, из голографического оракала. Получилось очень красиво на солнце.

На 50-летие Победы выпускали в небо красивый плакат, на котором "50" занимало центральное место

----------


## oksanagdo

УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!! Нам ставят сигнализацию пожарную!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Правда только в центр, на филиалы денег нет.........

----------


## Скибыч

> Салют из шаров, к которым привязаны звездочки разного цвета.  Звездочки лепили сами, из голографического оракала. Получилось очень красиво на солнце.


А что это такое этот голографический оракал. С чем едят и где берут?

----------


## Рамоновна

Оракал- это виниловая самоклеящаяся пленка.Мы его покупаем в специальном магазине, где продается все для оформления рекламных щитов. Ширина-1м, большой выбор цветов. Есть матовый, глянцевый и голографический. Есть светорассеивающий и фосфоресцирующий. Наш художник из оракала делает эмблемы, большие надписи, и прочее, накладывая его на ДВП. Очень практично.

[IMG]http://*********org/405062m.jpg[/IMG]
Это- палитра оракала

[IMG]http://*********org/396870m.jpg[/IMG]
А прмиерно так выглядят его рулоны

----------


## Скибыч

*Рамоновна,*
 "Людк, а Людк! Тьфу, деревня" - это я про себя. Теперь знаю как правильно называется то, что мы всегда называли пленкой-самоклейкой. СПАСИБО!

----------


## гунька

> "Людк, а Людк! Тьфу, деревня" - это я про себя. Теперь знаю как правильно называется то, что мы всегда называли пленкой-самоклейкой. СПАСИБО!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: и про меня тоже....

----------


## Натник

> "Людк, а Людк! Тьфу, деревня" - это я про себя. Теперь знаю как правильно называется то, что мы всегда называли пленкой-самоклейкой. СПАСИБО!


не вы одни такие тута...:biggrin:

----------


## Гульнур

Спасибо *Рамоновна* за ликбез!! Теперь сможем в  магазине спросить грамотно эту пленку, только бы продавцы тоже оказались бы продвинутыми.:biggrin:

----------


## Таня Л

> *Рамоновна,*
>  "Людк, а Людк! Тьфу, деревня" - это я про себя. Теперь знаю как правильно называется то, что мы всегда называли пленкой-самоклейкой. СПАСИБО!


Вашего полку прибыло:smile: Мы в сметах всегда без зазрения совести указывали: "самоклеющаяся пленка" или просто "самоклейка" :biggrin:

----------


## Рамоновна

Ну вы меня и развели! Пишу Юрию ответ, а сама удивляюсь- неужели оракалом никто не пользуется? Не может быть такого! 
Хотя, называя пленку самоклейкой, во многом вы правы: просто мы покупаем ее фирмы "Orakal". Устраивает и гамма, и качество, и цена, и оплата безналом.

----------


## orsia

А мы изначально называем оракал... Только у нас проще - мы не покупаем. Неподалеку от нас находится фирма, занимающаяся изготовлением всяуих там вывесок.. Вот они нам обрезки отдают. Нам хватает! Правда, совсем гигантского мы из них, конечно, не делаем.. А так - вполне! Только у нас одно "но" - если деньги выданы по смете - то у тебя и в смете, и в товарном чеке должно быть одно и то же написано! Оракал - значит, оракал! А если в магазине "самоклеящаяся пленка" - вот и в смету это пиши!

----------


## Рамоновна

А нам бухгалтерия новость сообщила: скоро выйдет какой-то о-о-громный каталог товаров с кодами. Так мы в смету коды будем писать. А в магазине в товарный чек-тоже коды. Но: если в том большом каталоге не будет товара "тесьма сутажная", мы его и не купим- нет кода- нет товара. Поэтому, все-таки купив незакодированную тесьму сутажную, будем просить писать в чек что-то другое.

Кстати, а как у вас обстоят дела с отменой кассовых аппаратов в магазинах? У нас бухгалтерия товарные чеки без кассовых не принимает. Больше половины магазинов таким образом отпали...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> бухгалтерия товарные чеки без кассовых не принимает


А у нас в управлении знают про закон, разрешающий работать ИПшнику без кассы, и поэтому требуют только, чтобы на товарном чеке продавец писал всякие ОГРН, ИНН.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А у нас в управлении знают про закон, разрешающий работать ИПшнику без кассы, и поэтому требуют только, чтобы на товарном чеке продавец писал всякие ОГРН, ИНН.


Да и у нас про закон знают, а вот строят "козу"...

----------


## Зарница

А мы на товарные чеки без кассовых, но с ИНН, ОГРН... состовляем дополнительный закупочный акт - и проблем нет. Когда с чеками запоздаешь, или дадут деньги 31 - этот вариант очень выручает.

----------


## orsia

*Рамоновна*, у нас без кассовых чеков тоже никуда.. А особенная сложность с продуктами - например, нельзя чупа-чупсов купить - нельзя их списать... В основном на продукты берем пустые товарные чеки, потом вписываем какие-нибудь сувениры или канцтовары. Иначе не спишешь потом! В связи с этим отпали супермаркеты - приходится брать в маленьких магазинах...

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ура! Выписку из закона нашла. Завтра я "козу" буду строить!!!*

"21. Организации и индивидуальные предприниматели, являющиеся налогоплательщиками единого налога на вмененный доход для отдельных видов деятельности, не подпадающие под действие пунктов 2 и 3 настоящей статьи, при осуществлении видов предпринимательской деятельности, установленных пунктом 2 статьи 346 [26] Налогового кодекса Российской Федерации, могут осуществлять наличные денежные расчеты и (или) расчеты с использованием платежных карт без применения контрольно-кассовой техники при условии выдачи по требованию покупателя (клиента) документа (товарного чека, квитанции или другого документа, подтверждающего прием денежных средств за соответствующий товар (работу, услугу). Указанный документ выдается в момент оплаты товара (работы, услуги) и должен содержать следующие сведения:
- наименование документа;
- порядковый номер документа, дату его выдачи;
- наименование для организации (фамилия, имя, отчество - для индивидуального предпринимателя);
- идентификационный номер налогоплательщика, присвоенный организации (индивидуальному предпринимателю), выдавшей (выдавшему) документ;
- наименование и количество оплачиваемых приобретенных товаров (выполненных работ, оказанных услуг);
- сумму оплаты, осуществляемой наличными денежными средствами и (или) с использованием платежной карты, в рублях;
- должность, фамилию и инициалы лица, выдавшего документ, и его личную подпись.

----------


## oksanagdo

> у нас без кассовых чеков тоже никуда


и у нас надо и кассовый и товарный. Наш бухгалтер принимает, а в администрации нет........

----------


## Rodniki

Здравствуйте. хотим представить две версии песни.
В чем разница ?

кому что ближе?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_u6O9HRuWU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRYftG0v734

----------


## Натали_я

> Кстати, а как у вас обстоят дела с отменой кассовых аппаратов в магазинах? У нас бухгалтерия товарные чеки без кассовых не принимает. Больше половины магазинов таким образом отпали...


Ой, а мы уже практически забыли о покупках за наличку,  работаем по перечислению. Неудобно до жути:mad:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Подскажите, нужно на компе переустановить Виндоус. Как сохранить документы, которые уже есть в компе?


Марина, записать  на CD, DVD, скинуть на флешку, на файлообменник, распечатать, послать себе по электронке :smile: - все выходные  возилась с Виндоус, поэтому "воспоминанья свежи":smile: - Можно рискнуть и покидать с жесткого диска на др. ЖД и обратно, но это рисковано. А самый удобный вариант - на внешний ЖД.

----------


## Светлана sun

Уважаемые коллеги, кто из вас сталкивался с проведением Международного дня солидарности молодежи? подскажите - что это и с чем это едят? Никогда ранее проводить не приходилось, так что надеюсь на вашу поддержку!

----------


## Скибыч

У нас проблем с отсутствием кассового чека нет. Проблема в другом. Заключение договоров с магазином. На каждую крупную покупку(основные средства) отдельный договор. Это еще ладно. Все равно едешь только в один магазин. Заключат. А когда тканевую фурнитуру или хозтовары... То, с чего начинается театр. На рынок дорога закрыта - где там найдешь бухгалтерию у лоточников. А если и в крупных магазинах: бывает, что здесь одно берешь, там другое, в третьем еще что-то. Практически катастрофа, если учесть, что до города ехать 120 км. На день культработника дали премию 3000. На основные средства. Мало что на нее купишь из того, что нужно, так еще через три дня позвонили и сказали чтоб не тратили. Бюджетные деньги должны пройти конкурс(что-то типа котировки) среди магазинов. Причем магазинов райцентра. Караочные микрофоны покупать в райцентре по 100 рублей за ведро? Интересно, у кого-нибудь есть такая же ситуация? Правда оговорка есть: "не переживайте, вдруг изменится что-нибудь". Прямо как в войсках ПВО: Погоди Выполнять - Отменят... :Tu:

----------


## orsia

*Светлана sun*, проводите как обычный день молодежи, но основной темой должна быть "мы вместе, молодежь России едина, мы будущее нашей страны" и все в этом духе. Интерактив в том смысле, что ведущие говорят лозунгами-вопросами к зрителям, а те отвечают типа "Да", "Мы" и т.д... Надеюсь, более-менее понятно объяснила

----------


## Светлана sun

> *Светлана sun*, проводите как обычный день молодежи, но основной темой должна быть "мы вместе, молодежь России едина, мы будущее нашей страны" ...


спасибо! я это уже поняла :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

Начато голосование за сценарии конкурса "Помним, верим, храним". Заходите в тему и голосуйте. Внимательно читайте условия голосования

ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ - Удачи!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

Голосование в этой теме:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131827

Открываете тему- *вверху, над первым сообщением*- таблица с названиями сценариев. Жмете окошки понравившихся сценариев, потом кнопку внизу панели /по-моему, "проголосовать" /у меня она уже пропала, т.к. я проголосовала/ - и все. Проголосовать каждый должен лично, модератор ни за кого голосовать не имеет права.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 С повышением тебя:biggrin:
Из отдыхающих - да прямо в греческие богини :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*,



> гунька,
>  С повышением тебя
> Из отдыхающих - да прямо в греческие богини


Стараюсь, Маришка! Рядом еще любимый муж был - откромсала!:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 Почто не дала любимому мужу Зевсом хоть на фото побыть, а мы бы и познакомились  :Aga:

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки мальчики привет, УРА я приехала с курсов и я дома. Начну рассказывать всё постепенно что понравилось, а что не понравилось. Ну начну с того , что курсы были совсем не "Школа ведущего", а "Школа тамады девяностых и летнего отдыха" заявленная тематика и лекции которые читали совершенно не совпадали. Почему написала что тамады девяностых просто рассказывали то, что все давно прекрасно знают, что старо как мири считается за основу. они что приезжая из академий думают что мы совсем деревня и до сих пор на свадьбах кроме горько и ну, за молодых ничего не умеем???? Мне обидно даже стало. Или просто они дают материал 15 летней давности которым уже сами не пользуются, так зачем вообще тогда приезжают, им самим то не противно. Ну да Бог с ними полезное конечно было, но всё что касается организации летнего отдыха, как только научусь заливать и делать ссылочки выставлю что нам дали. Но самое интересное началось сегодня когда отчитывалась по командировке я решила ладно, чтоб было по дешевле буду ездить каждый день по этому в 7 утра уезжала и в 19-30 приезжала. Я решила заикнуться про суточные мне ответили, а какие суточные??? При чём таким тоном, думаю ладно подавитесь хотя по закону положенно 50% пришла в бухгалтерию мне кассир, а что тебе дорогу оплачивают. короче такое ощущение что я ездила в личных целях и отбило полностью желание куда либо ездить. я уж про деньги за литературу заикаться не стала!!! Вот так!!! Ждала положительных эмоций а получила больше негатива!!!

----------


## oksanagdo

> Я решила заикнуться про суточные мне ответили, а какие суточные??? При чём таким тоном, думаю ладно подавитесь хотя по закону положенно 50% пришла в бухгалтерию мне кассир, а что тебе дорогу оплачивают. короче такое ощущение что я ездила в личных целях и отбило полностью желание куда либо ездить. я уж про деньги за литературу заикаться не стала!!! Вот так!!! Ждала положительных эмоций а получила больше негатива!!!


плохо, что работодатели так относятся к работникам((((((
А я так отстаивала свое право на оплату второй сессии в году. Бухгалтерия не хотела оплачивать, и это с учетом того, что меня туда вынудили пойти учится (о чем нисколечко не жалею :Ok: ). Ничего, три дня бунта, и оплачивают все сессии.

----------


## Скибыч

*Цинториончик*,
 В декабре прошлого года Региональный инновационный центр в нашем  районе организовал курсы для режиссеров массовых праздников. С выдачей сидетельств и все такое. Курсы были сами по себе хорошие - специалисты грамотные, многоопытные. Не одну собаку съели на своем поприще. Если повар не врет(шутка). Неделю занимались с утра до вечера. Я тоже ездил - жена училась и я присутствовал.(хотя только только с сессии приехал) Комитет даже оплатил учебу(1600 р) каждому. А в январе областной ГЦНТ проводил семинар на тему "День Победы". Специалисты были те же. Меня командировали на семинар.Зачем он мне вообще нужен, если я на третьем курсе "кулька". Ну да ладно - поехал.  Стоимость поездки обошлась в 1200 р.(300 р. дорога и 900 р. семинар)Деньги, правда вернули. Что я полезного вынес с семинара? Отвечу - ручку, блокнот, календарик и пакет. Те же самые недельные курсы только за 7 часов. Разница в теме.(в декабре был Новый год и День рождения коровы). Это к вопросу о том, что нас видимо считают за "Людк, а Людк! Тьфу, деревня". Обидно, понимаешь ли.

----------


## oksanagdo

> если я на третьем курсе "кулька"


вау, а я на 4))))))))) в июне уже с дипломчиком))))))))))))))))

----------


## Скибыч

> вау, а я на 4


Да и мне недолго уж осталось... Учиться.:biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем доброе утро! Приехала на выходные домой и сразу в любимый и уютный кабинет с отчетом. Сдан зачет по режиссуре. Все прошло замечательно, практически :smile:Впереди последняя неделя сессии и куча зачетов. 

Это наша группа после сдачи зачета по режиссуре.
[IMG]http://*********org/506897m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oksanagdo

> Сдан зачет по режиссуре. Все прошло замечательно, практически


МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!А нас огорошили, 24 защита курсовых, на сессии не смогли, пожарные закрыли здание в середине, вот теперь будем догонять)))))

----------


## Натник

*Алла и Александр*,Алла, а почему тебя нет на фотографии?? Опять работаешь фотографом?Увидела и  вспомнила твоего преподавателя, он у нас гримм преподавал... :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*,
 Вит Вас, Наташ? :smile: А меня нет, потому что... Сама ответила на свой вопрос :smile:

----------


## Жоля

Очень понравился ваш клип! Задушу берёт! Мурашки пробегают! Супер!

----------


## Таня Л

Всем доброго времени суток. Пожелайте нам удачи, с завтрашнего дня нам её ого-го сколько нужно будет: :eek:
19-го муниципальный фестиваль художественного творчества "Вольская весна" (отчетный концерт, он же - смотр художественной самодеятельности);
23-го финальный тур областного конкурса "Театральная весна-2010": мы выставляем притчу "Колокола-лебеди" (40 человек задействовано) и я читаю стихотворение Е.Евтушенко "Сказка о русской игрушке";
24-го веду свадьбу kukukukukuku
 Я не прощаюсь, говорю лишь: "До скорой встречи", после 25-го вернусь. Не забывайте и из списков форумчан не вычеркивайте :biggrin:

----------


## гунька

*ТЛ*,
Танюшка, удачи вам и возвращайся с победой и хорошим настроением!

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие коллеги! Приглашаю в тему конкурса Черного квадрата, посмотреть выставленные работы, порадоваться фантазии ваших друзей и проголосовать за понравившиеся.

----------


## Гульнур

[QUOTE=ТЛ;2696352]Всем доброго времени суток. Пожелайте нам удачи, с завтрашнего дня нам её ого-го сколько нужно будет: :eek:

Татьяна! Удачи и побед! :Ok:  Будем ждать.

----------


## Скибыч

*ТЛ*

Таня, все будет хорошо. Райком дает добро. Удачи и ВЕРЫ в успех :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*ТЛ*,
[IMG]http://*********org/505747m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

А у нас до смешного... Нам НЕ СКАЗАЛИ о проведении отборочного тура региональной патриотической песни! Когда члены жюри от Тамбова хватились нам звонить - было поздно... На что организаторы сказали: ну не все ж вашему "Новому миру".. Надо и другим! ДО СМЕШНОГО!!! А как по районам мотаться - так наш "Новый мир"! В воскресенье в 2 района сразу...

----------


## наташа гергалова

Проголосовать не удается. У кого были такие же проблемы, ситуация изменилась или нет?

----------


## bazievsilisa

!!!всем доброго времени суток!!!
возникла не большая проблема с "идеей" концерта (последний звонок у студентов). подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно собирать в течении мероприятия? уже собирали сердце и карту жизни.

----------


## Натник

> подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно собирать в течении мероприятия? уже собирали сердце и карту жизни.


может что-то построить, например, дорогу по которой они (студенты) пойдут дальше или дом(уч.заведение) в котором они учились...:biggrin:

----------


## вокся

> подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно собирать в течении мероприятия?


как в садике...ладно бы -школьный выпускной... Ведь всё таки студенты...
Своего конструктивного предложения нет:rolleyes:, по-скольку последний студенческий звонок для меня какое-то ноу-хау)))

А вот насчёт построить... это - ближе к выпускному.

----------


## alechina666

> как в садике...ладно бы -школьный выпускной... Ведь всё таки студенты...
> Своего конструктивного предложения нет, по-скольку последний студенческий звонок для меня какое-то ноу-хау)))


А почему нет? Взрослеть всегда успеют... А вот остаться в душе детьми ещё никому вреда не принесло! Мои предложения:звезду, абревиатуру учебного заведения, смайлики, кораблик и так далее. Всё, что ассоциируется с будующим, допустим.

----------


## Мелодия

Дорогие коллеги, приветствую! Скажите, Ваши учреждения не переводят на автономию? Везде такой ажиотаж начинается...

----------


## Мелодия

Прошу прощения, только сейчас нашла тему об *АУК*ах

----------


## oksanagdo

Хотелось бы порадоваться, я защитила курсовую работу на ОТЛИЧНО!!!!!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Tajussa

*oksanagdo*,
Поздравляю! Умничка!! Так держать!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*,



> Хотелось бы порадоваться, я защитила курсовую работу на ОТЛИЧНО!!!!!!!!!!


Оксан, а мы и не сомневались! молодчинка! Поздравляю!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*oksanagdo*,
 Оксана, поздравляю!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А я сессию на Отлично сдала.

----------


## oksanagdo

> А я сессию на Отлично сдала.


Так держать!!!!!!!!!!!Хотя, кто сомневался в наших талантах!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Алла и Александр*,
*oksanagdo*,
*Девчонки, вы умницы!!!* [IMG]http://*********org/539065m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

*Оксана и Алла* , вы просто молодцы!!!! Поздравляю вас. Надеюсь и дальше будет также!

----------


## Рамоновна

Оксана, Алла, здОрово!  Не сбавляйте оборотов!

----------


## Светлана sun

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать немецкую речь? она нужна для инсценировки к 9 мая, а найти не получается! :Oj:

----------


## orsia

а я сегодня уволилась... из материала забрала только детские музыкальные игры...

----------


## Tasha1979

> а я сегодня уволилась... из материала забрала только детские музыкальные игры...


Что случилось?

----------


## гунька

*orsia*,
 Натуся, что случилось??? Ты же такой талантливый человечек! :Ok: 
В любом случае не отчаивайся! Мы с тобой! :flower:

----------


## orsia

Девочки, что случилось в подробностях, просто нет настроения писать. Достали. Вылили ведро грязи. Я дописала сценарий открытия, собрала вещи, написала заявление, положила его в почту к директору... и ушла. Тупо ушла. Самое обидное - муж не поддерживает. Сказал, что я сгоряча.. А я просто больше не могу!!!

----------


## гунька

*orsia*,
*orsia*,
Наташка,будет и на нашей улице праздник!

----------


## наташа гергалова

*orsia*,
Наташа, мне очень жаль, что вам пришлось уволиться. Вы очень талантливая девушка, это видно по вашим сценариям. Мне нравится ваше виденье мероприятия, ваш стиль, некоторые ваши наработки взяла в работу. Не расстраивайтесь, я уверенна, у вас все будет хорошо :flower: . Быть может начинается самый лучший этап в вашей жизни?....

----------


## bazievsilisa

> как в садике...ладно бы -школьный выпускной... Ведь всё таки студенты...
> Своего конструктивного предложения нет:rolleyes:, по-скольку последний студенческий звонок для меня какое-то ноу-хау)))
> 
> А вот насчёт построить... это - ближе к выпускному.



У нас в университете не празднуется выпускной. А насчет собирать, возможно у нас разные представления об этом. Для вас это по-детски, а мне позволяет поставить лиричную трогательную точку

----------


## Натали_я

> а я сегодня уволилась... из материала забрала только детские музыкальные игры...


Ой-ёй-ёй, как жаль.......:frown: просто  слов нет........:frown::frown:

----------


## Гульнур

> а я сегодня уволилась... из материала забрала только детские музыкальные игры...


Наташа, очень жаль..........:frown:, но не отчаивайся. Надеюсь ты найдешь работу по специальности :Ok: . Будет жалко, если пропадет такой талант.

----------


## Натали5

Сообщение от orsia  
а я сегодня уволилась... из материала забрала только детские музыкальные игры...

Наташа, мне очень жаль, когда из культуры уходят такие люди! Сама была недавно в такой ситуации, задолбали все абсолютно, проработав в ДК 20 лет, плюнула на все и ушла! Переживала, конечно, потому что кусок сердца вырвын! Но... Если ты хороший специалист, а ты таковым и являешься!!! без работы не останешься НИКОГДА! Меня тут же пригласили работать в соседнее поселение, от нас это 10 минут езды, и условия труда, и оплату поставили такие, что уволившись с прежнего места работы, я только выиграла! Так что будет и на твоей улице праздник! Не переживай, и удачи!

----------


## Яшевна

Всем дюброго дня, очень жалко что уходят из культуры самые лучшие специалисты,потому что не могут и не хотят терпеть бездарные команды и приказы.Остаются те, кому всё равно, они молча слушают, никогда не возмущаются, но ничего и не делают.А кто стремится сделать лучше, кто спорит, тот и не выдерживает.Сколько хороших работников потеряла культура нашего района,честно говоря много раз тоже хотела уйти, но жалко бросить,когда я пришла работать 15 лет назад в клубе стёкол небыло, травой зарос, внутри мыли две недели.Ни мебели ни штор, ни даже простого магнитофона небыло, один бубен.Сейчас новое отопление по всему зданию, сделали ремонт своими силами ( даже не раз)Есть мебель, аппаратура необходимая для работы, накопили много материала, возле клуба сделали детскую площадку.Жалко бросить всё это, да и детей которые к нам ходят жалко оставить.Вот так и время от времени себя уговариваю что всё изменится к лучшему.И вы надейтесь на лучшее.

----------


## oksanagdo

> уходят из культуры самые лучшие специалисты,потому что не могут и не хотят терпеть бездарные команды и приказы.Остаются те, кому всё равно, они молча слушают, никогда не возмущаются, но ничего и не делают


прям как сменя писали)))))) я так со своего родного Дома офицеров увольнялась, столько было сделано, так жалко было бросать. Но мои девочки, что пели у нас, ушли вместе со мной, и все свои наработки, пусть они и "корявенькие", забрала с собой. Пусть сами пишут. Так прошел уже почти год, а все равно людям спокойно не живется, сплетни до сих пор идут, как плохо я работала.
 Но все что ни делается, все к лучшему, Наташа, все будет хорошо :Ok:

----------


## Мелодия

То, что произошло с *orsia*, это отвратительно!!! :mad: Почему так донимают специалистов, которые всю душу вкладывают, про семью забывают, покушать не успевают??? И ведь это не только в учреждениях культуры. Это и в больницах... :frown:

Наташа, солнышко, держись!!! У тебя все наладится! Ты - молодец! Ты - супер! И ты это знаешь!!!  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## ольга михайловна

я тут новенькая. в культуре ещё 8 лет, почему ещё? 2 раза в декрет уходила. работу люблю, но нет условий. Работаем на район, сцены нет своей, в кабинете по 4-5 методистов. компьютер по очереди... Кто так работает напишите, обидно до слёз. Уволиться..., но не могу я без сцены, без моих солистов-учеников. В будущем светит очередное сокращение, но меня оставят, как перспективного молодого работника. Так что-то хочется изменить!:biggrin:

----------


## alexej-n

Здравствуйте всем дорогие мои коллеги!!! Я новенький. Зовут меня Алексей. Я директор ДК в поселке. Мы с женой(она худ.рук)  недавно переехали на новое место. На прежнем месте пахали как кони, начинали все тоже с нуля, дожились до евроремонта + клуб был хорошо обеспечен мультимедиа и звуковой аппаратурой. И казалось бы от такого не уезжают, и все нас уговаривали остаться. Но мы закисли, и как профессионалам хотелось попробовать себя на новом месте. Рискнули и уехали. На новом месте обещали жилье, но не дали.Сейчас живем в комнатке при почте. ДК достался в запущенном состоянии. Но за 5 месяцев мы уже многое смогли. И на душе так здорово от того что мы решились уже не молодые все поменять. И как результат-наш ДК стал на заключительном смотре-концерте лауреатом.Так что orsia вам переживать не надо. Значит пришло время для более серьезной работы. И правильно что вы совершили поступок по зову сердца.

----------


## Таня Л

Всем доброго времени суток. Мы вернулись, результаты пока неизвестны, да и не до них. Машем полотнами на площади. Спасибо всем за поддержку, так приятно. Все-таки работники культуры - это сила. :Ok: 

orsia, не знаю что сказать... Общаюсь здесь недолго, но судя по твоим сообщениям и по тому, как форумчане к тебе относятся, ты - Оптимистка и Энтузиаст с большой буквы. Держись! Это новый виток, виток удачи!

----------


## Рамоновна

*НАТАША!!!* Не переживай! Слушай сердце- оно подскажет. Хотя я вот свое не слушаю... Каждый понедельник при выходе с планерки хочется так все послать...
Сейчас например каждый день езжу в областной центр/40 км/ с сыном на обследование, приезжаю после обеда вся разбитая. Уйти на больничный не могу- 9 мая скоро. Но и при раздаче поручений никто скидки не дает. Вот и приходится дома до 12 ночи вкалывать. Наверное, скоро терпение тоже лопнет.

МЫ ЖЕ - САМЫЕ РАНИМЫЕ ЛЮДИ НА СВЕТЕ, потому что все пропускаем через сердце.

Наташа, удачи тебе! "Незаменимых людей нет"- так считает только глупый начальник. Умный бы твое заявление не подписал.

----------


## Jzdunlata

> Девочки, кто не выписывает журнал"Чем развлечь гостей"... Я некоторые номера собрала в архив. Надо кому???? Пришлю в личку, т.к. на всеобщее обозрение нельзя. Авторские права...




Можно мне??? Готовлю праздник родителям)))):smile:

----------


## гунька

*Jzdunlata*,
 я их здесь выкладывала.Только вот где....поищу, дам ссылочку.

----------


## VLADDD152

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где я могу найти приблизительные сценарии БАНКЕТОВ ДЛЯ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ ГОРОДА? У меня 3 мая 2-х часовой банкет, посвящённый открытию памятника в парке Победы. Такие официальные мероприятия никогда не проводила. Больше концерты, свадьбы и юбилеи. У кого есть хоть какой-то опыт в проведении мероприятий такого формата, подскажите что-нибудь! На чём делать упор? Будут несколько лиц поздравляющих, будет 4 музыкальных номера, а потом что делать целый час? ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*VLADDD152*,
 Поищите в разделе у ведущих. Там должны найти что-то подходящее для себя.

----------


## Суперстар

> а я сегодня уволилась... из материала забрала только детские музыкальные игры...
> __________________


Наташ, ты просто прочитала мои мысли. Когда ты написала про ваши последние изменения на вашей площадке, я подумала, что так больше работать нельзя! И еще подумала, есть ли смысл держаться за такую работу? Ты молодая, креативная ведущая. Что ты не найдешь работы в г. Тамбове? Да, не поверю никогда. Просто сейчас обидно, обида пройдет, найдешь работу и все у тебя будет хорошо!
Мы с тобой !!!

----------


## Яшевна

Добрый день, коллеги,не хочется жаловаться на условия работы, многое сделано,по сравнению с тем что было, но в нашем ДК нет компьютера, делаю всё дома после работы,дети научили пользоваться,объявления, стенды, различные альбомы и папки, сценарии- всё дома делаю.И не предвидеться нам, нет денег.Но вчера Глава сказала собирёмся пересмотреть штатное , надеюсь в сторону увеличения ставок и зарплат.
Готовимся к 1мая, общий праздник в поселении, торговля, шашлыки, бесплатная уха.выставка- продажа изделий из бисера моих детей, конечно же концертная программа.
Часто думаю-вот бы всех нас собрать в одном ДК,как бы мы работали..., каких бы дел натвОрили( от слова ТВОРЧЕСТВО). Как хорошо что я нашла этот сайт, всем СПАСИБО

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> а я сегодня уволилась


Несколько дней не писала, даже не знала, что сказать. Читая твои сообщения всегда думала - как жалко, что эта девочка работает не у нас. Но по видимому ваш директор слишком привык к хорошему и не знает, что такое вялые, неопытные не умеющие и ничего не хотящие делать работники. Я думаю, что хуже будет только ему, а у тебя - Хо-ро-шо, всё будет хорошо, я это знаю.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> общий праздник в поселении, торговля, шашлыки, бесплатная уха.


Тоже хочу ухи, хотя бы платной - у нас уже давно рыбы больше мизинца не водится:biggrin:

----------


## orsia

*Вишенка-Владимир*, к моему счастью директор очень хорошо знает мою ценность - скорее всего я перейду работать в ее фирму. Просто очень больно уходить из того места, развитию которого я отдала 5 лет своей души и сил

----------


## Цинториончик

Всем привет!!! Были проблемы с интернетом давно не заходила начала читать, а у вас тут такое!!!! Да я тоже со всеми солидарна жалко когда молодые и талантливые уходят, я конечно не клад но тоже стараюсь что-то менять, а то закисли по русски уже, но начальство все новинки воспринимают в штыки приходится просто буром переть со своей идеей чтоб реализовать. Иногда тоже всё надоедает хочется плюнуть и уйти уже и заявление писала, правда не подписали тогда, а потом остыла и дальше вперёд и с песней. Вот и этот месяц именно с таким девизом 15 мероприятий с Главой района откатали по всему району для ветеранов, ещё успела на курсы съездить, отвести фестиваль детского и молодёжного творчества, мастер-класс по детской игротеке, Красную горку, юбилей нашего специалиста по работе с кадрами, а завтра вести силовой экстрим ну в смысле сделать открытие и комментировать. вчера почувствовала ужастную усталость, а самое главное ведь с нашей работой НИКАКОЙ личной жизни, вот как с таким ритмом замуж выйти??? Ой ладно хоть выговорилась, а май тоже будет горячий 5го районное мероприятие для ветеранов с митингом, потом фестиваль ветеранской песни, ещё у нас на территории будет проходить отборочный тур областного конкурса "Ветеранам глубинки" это пока только, что известно вот поэтому расслабляться рано!!! Нодо трудиться, трудиться и ещё раз трудиться!!!

----------


## вокся

> этот месяц именно с таким девизом 15 мероприятий с Главой района откатали по всему району для ветеранов


а наш Глава "не катабельный"))) 
и ещё... закончился 4ый месяц года. закончились бюджетные деньги для моего отдела... это при условии, что экономила-экономила... 
что такое 50 штук на год?...ррррр...

----------


## Гульнур

А в нашем районе в культуре снова большое сокращение. Пока сократили 18 ставок. Сказали, что это еще не все. Сокращение будет продолжаться. Сокращают в основном сельских, а там и так  :Jopa: . Все идет к тому, что в малых селах клубы закроют, а людям куда идти. Отдаленность сел большая. Нас пока не трогают, потому что показатели хорошие. Но все равно страшно. Когда все маленькие клубы сократят доберутся и до нас.

----------


## Radion68

[b]Цинториончик[/
Не отчаивайтесь! Вы  такая молодая, обаятельная, привлекательная! Будет и на вашей улице...достойный мужчина.  Вот мы 9 мая отпразднуем и ...будем отдыхать. 
Надо расслабиться, куда - нибудь поехать, отвлечься.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Вот мы 9 мая отпразднуем и ...будем отдыхать.


А у меня впереди- еще закрытие творческого сезона и международный фестиваль авторской песни.... Только в середине июня светит передышка.

----------


## Цинториончик

> А у меня впереди- еще закрытие творческого сезона и международный фестиваль авторской песни.... Только в середине июня светит передышка.


У нас тоже передышка светит только в июне, но у меня радостная новость завтра  Глава района нас пригласил к себе поблагодарить хочет за хорошую работу, вот интересно ещё чем будет благодарить или только словами или материально??!!

Но я если честно отдохнула за эти 3 дня выходных нам дали передышку и ни куда не привлекали, я успела съездить в гости немного отвлечся на личную жизнь, сходила в кино, съездили на природу короче праздник души первый за этот год, но а теперь можно опять вперёд и с песней!!!

----------


## Гульнур

А нам передышка светит только в июле. Весь май и июнь - мероприятий - гора. В мае еду на всероссийский селький Сабантуй. В июне - 4 областных праздника, это кроме своих мероприятий. Еще день села надо подготовить и провести. На себя не остается времени совсем. В мае надо было на операцию ложиться, попросилась перенести на июль. Вот такие мы трудоголики.

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята, УРА!!!kuku Нас Глава отблагодарил!!!!  :Aga: Получили по 3000тыс в конвертиках!!! Это конечно не много, но всё таки радует!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Бирюза

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

----------


## oksanagdo

> Получили по 3000тыс в конвертиках!!! Это конечно не много, но всё таки радует!


Поздравляю, а нас только ругает (может метод работы такой?)да к тому же у него Центр культуры и  дОсуга:smile:

----------


## Цинториончик

> да к тому же у него Центр культуры и дОсуга


Ой, с этим дОсуга это точно, иногда вроде такие грамотные люди выступают и такое скажут. меня аж передёргиавает от такого звучания!!!!

----------


## Таня Л

Всем здравствуйте! С наступающим праздником!
Цинториончик, поздравляю!  :Ok: 
Нас инспектор пожарной службы поздравил с наступающим, три листа мелким шрифтом, такого понаписал, что наше здание легче снести. Самое интересное, что все проверяющие до него нам по этому поводу никаких замечаний не делали, все было замечательно. А этот  такую картину пожара нарисовал, что на работу ходить страшно. :wink: С другой стороны его тоже можно понять, молодой, выслужиться нужно, а здесь, да в центре города, да такое здание - простор для полета фантазий :smile: 
Всем удачных мероприятий завтра. День будет не из легких, зато как душа радуется, когда видишь плоды своего творчества... Удачи, чтобы все прошло без накладок, ровно и гладко.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем - здравствуйте!
А мы сегодня провели велопробег между двумя поселками нашего поселения. Такое удовлетворение от этого получено, такой адреналин. Дети молодцы - 25 км легко прошли. Даже быстрее, чем мы предполагали. Зато я домой приползла, что называется. А всего лишь с камерой бегала, да на машине ездила.:smile:

Вот все наши участники. 30 человек.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1161594m.jpg[/IMG]

Во время пробега.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1153402m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1154426m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

Удачи тебе Оксаночка на сессии.  :flower: Будем ждать тебя:smile:

----------


## Yanna...

Всем приветик!!! Вот недавно зарегистрировалась на этом сайте, да сайт прикольный!!! И вот сижу и читаю ваши сообщения и вижу как же мы культработники все похожи!!!! Каждый раз нам приходится справляться с разными ситуациями!!! Вот у нас тоже прошёл концерт и митинг к 9 мая, можно сказать прошло всё нормально, если не считать того что в коллективе были ссоры, крики, просто как и всегда!!! Вот я заметила если на кануне какой-то очень большой и ответственный концерт, ну просто не возможно работать без криков и ссор!!! Да  к нам тоже  в работу вмешиваются, можно сказать все кому не лень.
:frown::frown::frown:

Я очень рада вас всех здесь видеть, и с вами познакомиться!!! Пускай ЗАОЧНО, но мне очень - очень  приятно!!!!!

----------


## Таня Л

Всем здравствуйте! С окончанием праздников и началом подготовки к новым! :smile: УРА!!! Мы выжили! Тяжеловато с 7.00ч. до 22.00ч. "тусить" на площади. Зато всё пршло на "Ура!" Даже наша "желтая пресса" никакой гадости написать не смогла. Жаль, что фото пока скинуть не могу, сначала их нужно найти :smile: Мы ж бойцы невидимого фронта, все всегда смотрим с тылу! 
Всех, всех, всех поздравляю с удачным проведением праздника!
Оксана, успехов на сессии!
Гульнур, береги себя, сложно это конечно, но все же не принимай все так близко к сердцу! Хотя, мы, наверное, все такие.

----------


## Таня Л

> Зато всё п*рш*ло на "Ура!"


Эх я и грамотейка:biggrin: Плохо, когда мысли бегут быстрее, чем пальцы по клавиатуре :Oj:

----------


## Ингуша

> " Ну сколько там того квартета? Три человека!"
> 
> Поёт женский вокальный ансамбль. Реплика от "знатоков культуры" : "Хорошо поют, только мужских голосов не хватает!"
> 
> Ну а про "ТРУЭТ" и "ДВИО" я скромно промолчу:biggrin:


 :Vah:  :Jopa:

----------


## Irenka-da

> Всем здравствуйте! С окончанием праздников и началом подготовки к новым!  УРА!!! Мы выжили! Тяжеловато с 7.00ч. до 22.00ч. "тусить" на площади. Зато всё пршло на "Ура!"


Ох, "всеми" руками поддерживаю, мы отстояли и этот праздник! Иногда кажется, что после таких праздников, резко падает умоспособность и не только в культуре. Хотя... где наша не пропадала, впереди НОЧЬ В МУЗЕЕ!!!!!!!! наш городок подхватывает эту традицию, а как это проводить имея то, что мы имеем (проще говоря ОЧЕНЬ немного)? творческие силы коллективов выработаны и хочется чтобы они отдохнули, ведь впереди последние звонки, выпускные, отчетные концерты ...
как хорошо! Что она есть - моя работа!

----------


## Яшевна

А у нас концерт не состоялся, только митинг.Умер последний ветеран.После митинга все пошли на похороны.

----------


## Гульнур

Хочу поделиться радостью. Вчера был прием главы района, посвященный Дню семьи. Нашу семью выбрали лучшей творческой семьей района. Было конечно очень приятно. На весь район было выбрано семь семей в разных номинациях.

----------


## Суперстар

*Гульнур*,
Поздравляю с победой в конкурсе

----------


## Яшевна

Нам вчера велено было провести соцопрос о киносеансах.Нужны ли они людям, какие ит.п.Сегодня разрабатывала опросные листы,завтра буду опрашивать,в понедельник нужно сдать.Вот мне интересно стало, там где они ещё функционируют. пользуются ли они спросом,какие фильмы смотрят и смотрят ли?

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас кино в районе нет лет 15. Был в моем ДК экран, огромный, где-то 6 на 10 метров. Куда делся-? Аппараты все сдали на металолом. Так что "кина не будет". Чтобы купить всю аппаратуру, слишком большие деньги нужны. А если таковые и появятся- им найдется более нужное применение.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Хочу поделиться радостью. Вчера был прием главы района, посвященный Дню семьи. Нашу семью выбрали лучшей творческой семьей района. Было конечно очень приятно.



Гульнур, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! Кто бы сомневался!!!

----------


## dinadinina

Ребята, вы поймете...
Когда-то, несколько лет назад, у нас в городе было 5 учреждений допобразования. Одно из них имело здание бывшего детсада в центре города. Пришел новый мэр и у него "потекли слюни" , год мы отбивались, писали письма, подняли прокуратуру родителей, но нам объявили реорганизацию: 4 учреждения объединили в одно, посадили нового директора, он благополучно сдал здание - теперь в нем рынок.
Директор благополучно слился на новую должность. Нам посадили нового. Поначалу мы с ней "ходили друг на друга в рукопашную", пока притерлись друг к другу. За шесть лет мы пережили все возможные проверки: срезовую, фронтальную, финансовую, пожарники, сэс,  прокуратуру, ЛИЦЕНЗИРОВАНИЕ И АККРЕДИТАЦИЮ. По результатам аккредитации в апреле этого года мы получили ВЫСШУЮ КАТЕГОРИЮ. НО... у нас новый молодой мэр, нашего директора просто поставили перед фактом- 11 июня 2010 года Вы работаете последний день(славная 278ст. ТК - увольнение без объяснения причин). А с 14 июня - новый директор, по слухам подруга мамы нового мэра, дама под 60, образование - экономист. Такое гадство , что словами не объяснить...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*dinadinina*,
 А самое обидное, что все всё понимают, но ничего на сделаешь:frown:

----------


## Рамоновна

> А самое обидное, что все всё понимают, но ничего на сделаешь


Вот-вот. У меня недавно раздался звонок: радуйся, тебе везут 20 столов из администрации!!! Боже, вы бы видели эти столы: основание крест-накрест, сверху- ромбовидная крышка с нишами внизу, и сбоку к крышке приделан еще квадратный сегмент. Куда ставить? В малый зал? /6м х 20м/. Так они там все загромоздят! Где проводить гостиные, Новогодние елки, свадебные регистрации??? Приехал из администрации один из замов- поиграл в демократию, "уговорил". Установили. Пока поднимали на 2 этаж, они по дороге рассыпались. Собрали. Через неделю пришлось вынести в коридор. Теперь они стоят там, занимая всю его длину и больше половины ширины. УЖАС! И главное- вообще не нужны!!!
Я счастлива...

----------


## maknata

> У нас кино в районе нет лет 15. Был в моем ДК экран, огромный, где-то 6 на 10 метров. Куда делся-? Аппараты все сдали на металолом. Так что "кина не будет". Чтобы купить всю аппаратуру, слишком большие деньги нужны. А если таковые и появятся- им найдется более нужное применение.


Млин, мне бы ваши проблемы.. Ну экран то ещё есть, чуток с дырками, но можно использовать. Стырить его никто не стырит, там около тонны весу, да и кому он на фик нужен такой огромадный.. есть три киноустановки (числиться две, но есть и третья, старая) есть "кинаповские" колонки (не уверена что там все динамики присутствуют, но корпуса точно есть), есть куча запчастей: линзы, лампы, свечи - но всё это устарело, и никому не надо (если кому что надо - пишите, запчасти не стоят на балансе, поэтому могу раздавать:wink:) Единственное чего нет - прокат фильмов стоит столько, чтоя и за 20 сеансов не отобью.. А люди хоть бы на один сеанс пришли...:frown: И списать всю эту лабудень низзя - больше денег угробишь на экспертизы, чем держать сторожа.. Эх, лучше бы украли, тогда бы точно списали:biggrin: Хотя фик знает, я ж материально отвественный товарищ, может быть из моей зарплаты высчитывали бы:confused:

----------


## maknata

*dinadinina*,
 Кошмар!!!!!!:eek: Слава те Господя, у нас ещё такой статьи нет, а то бы все пошли гулять..:mad:

----------


## Скибыч

*Фильм, фильм, фильм.*
При реорганизациях 90-х (когда ДК из ведения колхозов передавались в Отдел культуры) "упустили" из виду киноустановки Мир-2 в нашем ДК. Они были в полуразобранном состоянии. 2 года назад я сдал их на металлолом. Там меди и алюминия на 150 кг. Купили "болгарку", дрель, лобзик и кучку всякой такой всячины. Договорился с местным "барыгой" сдать из киноаппаратной вентиляцию. Купим на дискотеку какую-нибудь "балделку". А кино иногда крутим. Проектор + компьютер. Купили "тарелку" - смотрели в прямом эфире хоккей (в Омск ехать 120 км + билеты в "поднебесье") на большом экране. Экран, правда, одно название. Никто не знает где продается и сколько стоит экранное полотно? На плазму или светодиодный нам никто и никогда денег не даст.
Мой сокурсник по "кульку" работает киномехаником в селе. Выручку за кино(300 р.) сдает из своей зарплаты. Чтобы ставку не сняли. Вот так.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Скибыч*,
 Вот здесь можно цены посмотреть, а потом и заказать.

----------


## Скибыч

> *Скибыч*,
>  Вот здесь можно цены посмотреть, а потом и заказать.


Хм... Здесь... Страна большая...:frown:

----------


## Таня Л

Всем привет! Хм, а я думала у нас одних такой, мягко сказать, дурдомчикkuku Моё учреждение - это тоже бывший кинотеатр, лучший кинотеатр города с современной, на тот момент, чешской аппаратурой. В 1997 году провели реорганизацию киносети, кинотеатр закрыли и сделали ДК, до января 2010 года - "Дом молодежи", эх...:frown: Когда, в 2004 пришла директором, долго пыталась списать киноаппараты (их 5 штук), никто не брал на себя ответственность указать в актах причину списания - разукомплектованность (в 1997 году полнейшая разворованность). Списала в декабре 2009, теперь думаю куда их деть, как правильно все документально оформить, помещение хочу освободить и сделать там студию звукозаписи. Года три назад в Саратове строили новый кинотеатр, из наших аппаратов им нужны были какие-то детали, они нам предлагали бартер, в обмен на эти детали - вывозят аппараты и нам предоставляют новейший видеопроектор... Пока администрация думала, какую выгоду из всего этого извлечь, детали не понадобились...Вот так. А фильмы мы показываем только во время детских площадок - экран, видеопроектор старенький и, самое главное, - договор с видеопрокатом, типа это нас защищает ... Агаkuku

----------


## Таня Л

> 2 года назад я сдал их на металлолом. Там меди и алюминия на 150 кг.


А как все это документально оформляли?

----------


## Скибыч

> А как все это документально оформляли?


Аппараты на учете не стояли. Они были в нерабочем состоянии. После покупки инструментов поставил их на баланс и все. Хотя можно было и не ставить.

----------


## Алла и Александр

А у нас стоит кинооборудование. Последний раз использовали его лет 7 назад. Никому это сейчас, естественно не нужно. Кино иногда крутим через проектор. Но и это, кажется приходит в упадок. Все что мы показываем - вроде бы и новые фильмы - но их уже давно посмотрел народ дома на пиратских копиях. Хотя и мы, естественно, работаем пиратскими дисками, даже под прикрытием киновидеообъединения. Ни один нормальный фильм нам ни за что не поднять. Эти отчисления за прокат съедят все.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Списала в декабре 2009, теперь думаю куда их деть, как правильно все документально оформить, помещение хочу освободить


Мы только что списывали и сдавали, только не киноаппараты (они пока стоят), а железо с крыши. Делали акт списания, затем отправили в пункт приёма металла. НО! Все полученные таким образом деньги уходят в бюджет города, в учреждении не остаются. Зато проблем нет, у нас в одном из учреждений получилась большая проблема со списанным метал. имуществом. Через год после списания пришла комиссия и спросила - а где это, и где акты о том, куда вы это дели. Директор там теперь другой.

----------


## Натник

> Экран, правда, одно название. Никто не знает где продается и сколько стоит экранное полотно?


 Мы купили баннерное полотно чистое белое, его нам в фирме заклепали так как нам надо, и мы его используем как экран. Дешево и сердито!

----------


## Натник

> Купили "тарелку" - смотрели в прямом эфире хоккей


 А пакет каналов за свои покупаете? У меня тоже стоит тарелка, минкультуры подарило тарелку с проектором и ресивером, только каналы там....:frown: все нормальные каналы закодированы. А так, можно бы было и деньжат подзаработать на трансляции спортивных каналов.

----------


## Скибыч

> Мы купили баннерное полотно чистое белое, его нам в фирме заклепали так как нам надо, и мы его используем как экран. Дешево и сердито!


Наверное, тоже попробуем так. Только ведь полотно должно быть перфорированное и не глянцевое, а матовое, чтобы бликов не было. Как у вас с качеством?
Насчет покупки пакета каналов. А что это? У кого-то взяли коды, раскодировали и все. Нам много не надо. Только спорт. Остальные постольку-поскольку, может какое кино иногда списать или что-нибудь для работы(хронику там или нечто подобное).

----------


## Таня Л

> Делали акт списания, затем отправили в пункт приёма металла. НО! Все полученные таким образом деньги уходят в бюджет города, в учреждении не остаются.


Акты списания через комитет имущества есть... Только никто вывозом этих "гробиков" заниматься не хочет, ты, Таня вывези, сдай,  наличку получи (пункт приема по безналу не работает), а потом Таню по ручонкам - не бери в руки денежки:mad: Ну это я так слегка утрирую...Наверное так должно быть: сдаю, беру документ, что сдала в таком-то количестве на такую-то сумму, потом "гордо" эту сумму отношу в городской бюджет… Не знаю, у нас на это «заманчивое» предложение никто внятного ответа не дал. Всех смущает слово «наличка». 
Мы проблему экрана решили согласно известному изречению – «Голь на выдумки хитра». К сожалению, не помню названия ткани, плотнее, чем габардин и дороже раза в три. Нам в прошлом году меняли одежду сцены, а крепим все на металлической конструкции, что осталась от старого экрана. Так вот за основу мы взяли ту белую плотную ткань, натянули её на эту конструкцию, сверху драпировка из сине-бело-голубых полос капрона, супер. Нужен экран – капрон убрали, вот вам экран (изображение нормальное), нужна сцена красивая – капрон задрапировали  как нужно, вот тебе красивая сцена. Таким образом, решили ещё одну проблему – у нас нет штанкетников, задники менять не можем, а так все нормально получается – хочешь так, хочешь по-другому, тем более, что наша сцена – центральная концертная площадка, умора! kuku

----------


## Натник

> Только ведь полотно должно быть перфорированное и не глянцевое, а матовое, чтобы бликов не было. Как у вас с качеством?


Если вас пугает глянец, который немного присутствует с лица, то используйте изнанку, там матовая сторона...Хотя мы сделали с лицевой стороны... Ничего, нас устраивает:cool:

----------


## Яшевна

Всем добрый день, когда мы ремонтировали отопление 5 лет назад, сняли все трубы, батареии и котёл старый,всё это сдали на металолом.Собрали комиссию из числа наших работников и сельской администрации,составили акт, потом точно так же решение что купить на деньги( был куплен телевизор,шторы)и закупочный акт. Всё хранится, пока никто не придрался.

----------


## Яшевна

Спасибо всем, кто ответил на мой вопрос о кино. Сдали мы итоги соцопроса, в котрых 50% ответили "ДА" - хотим кино.Очевидно ожидался другой результат.Было сказано, что если привезут фильм, а люди не придут, то мы будем виновны в их затратах.Зачем спрашивали непонятно.Как говорится виновных искать не будут, виновные уже назначены.

----------


## Рамоновна

> ность указать в актах причину списания - разукомплектованность (в 1997 году полнейшая разворованность). Списала в декабре 2009, теперь думаю куда их деть, как правильно все документально оформить,


У нас сейчас бухгалтерия требует при списании технических средств, содержащих цветной металл, акт о том, что этот ценный металл был выплавлен из основного корпуса и сдан *отдельно* :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa:

----------


## Скибыч

А кто и где и как их должен выплавлять? А если не выплавить, то и не списывать? Подвалов не хватит для хранения всей ненужной требухи. Действительно :Jopa:

----------


## Таня Л

> акт о том, что этот ценный металл был выплавлен из основного корпуса и сдан отдельно


Я все больше и больше убеждаюсь, что не у нас одних дурдом. Чудо песня  :Jopa:

----------


## Скибыч

> Я все больше и больше убеждаюсь, что не у нас одних дурдом. Чудо песня


Иногда задумываемся о том, что вся страна - одна большая "Канатчикова дача". Фишка из начала 90-х: В стране моей прекрасной чудес не перечесть - вот комсомола нету, а правда его есть.:biggrin:

----------


## Рамоновна

> А кто и где и как их должен выплавлять? А если не выплавить, то и не списывать? Подвалов не хватит для хранения всей ненужной требухи. Действительно


Выплавлять может кто угодно, пока контору с лицензией на выплавку деталей не требуют. Видимо, придется пожертвовать старым громкоговорителем из аллюминия- думаю, потянет на все детали по весу.

А вот цитата из моего последнего авансового отчета.
Списываются 4 пластиковые папки. Цель расхода: "папки были израсходованы для изготовления трапецевидных полосок в количестве 20 шт. длиной 50 см, шириной у основания 3 см, шириной на коце 6 см, имитирующих лучи солнца". Каково? Это- по требованию бухгалтерии.

----------


## Натали_я

> Списываются 4 пластиковые папки. Цель расхода: "папки были израсходованы для изготовления трапецевидных полосок в количестве 20 шт. длиной 50 см, шириной у основания 3 см, шириной на коце 6 см, имитирующих лучи солнца". Каково? Это- по требованию бухгалтерии.


У нас, конечно тоже  :Jopa: , но до такого маразма еще не дошло:smile:




> Сдали мы итоги соцопроса, в котрых 50% ответили "ДА" - хотим кино.Очевидно ожидался другой результат.


У нас итоги были - 80% за, а как кинопрокат начал функционировать, результаты совсем другие. На детские киносеансы хоть продленку учителя приводят, а на взрослые бывает и 10 человек не придут. А уж сейчас, в дачный сезон и подавно... :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Марина, здравствуйте!
Многие разделы готовят подарки на юбилей форума. Вы не подскажите, будет ли открываться отдельная тема, где можно будет поздравить всех-всех-всех?

Это не моё сообщение. Я скопировала сообщения Валерьевны, обращённое к админу. Получается, что все что-то готовят на юбилей форума, а мы? Ведь это место, где мы познакомились, живём. Давайте придумаем что нибудь  :Aga:

----------


## Таня Л

> Получается, что все что-то готовят на юбилей форума, а мы? Ведь это место, где мы познакомились, живём. Давайте придумаем что нибудь


Я - за! Только, какой подарок можем приготовить? Мы же все люди творческие, подарок тоже нужен какой-то неординарный...  :Ok:  После девятого мая в голове - пустота, мысли туда гонишь, а они ни в какую...:frown:



> Списываются 4 пластиковые папки. Цель расхода: "папки были израсходованы для изготовления трапецевидных полосок в количестве 20 шт. длиной 50 см, шириной у основания 3 см, шириной на коце 6 см, имитирующих лучи солнца".


В каких же это правилах прописано, что именно так должно быть? Не только у нас бухгалтерия отличается умом и сообразительностью. Один раз мне на баланс  поставили "кресло для фермы"... Я долго думала, что это такое, и где у меня та самая ферма с тем самым креслом? После многодневных разбирательств, выяснили - крепления для фермы (для световых приборов прибамбас), просто написано было "кр. для фермы", вот наша бухгалтерия и расшифровалаkuku

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята всем привет и сразу же пока!!! Уезжаю на неделю к родителям безумно этому рада! Начальство отпустило в счёт отпуска. так что неделя без нэта, без телефона в деревне на свежем воздухе!!! Но по форуму буду скучать!!!

----------


## Натали_я

> После многодневных разбирательств, выяснили - крепления для фермы (для световых приборов прибамбас), просто написано было "кр. для фермы", вот наша бухгалтерия и расшифровала


:biggrin: Ага, у меня была световая Ministar (Министар). И вот я ее списываю, а бухг. ее в списках найти не может. Нашли, правда не сразу, под названием МИНИСТР  :biggrin:

----------


## Зарница

ВСЕМ ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!! Наконец то нашла время вылезти из своего болота!!!Как всегда - куча мероприятий, соответственно куча проблем...
По поводу кино: у нас есть кинотеатр где на премьеры фильмов иногда не хватает мест. Но это чаще всего зимой, а сейчас тоже наступило затишье. Летом выручка идет только от детских площадок и лагерей. Взрослое население не загнать - кто на природе, кто в огороде - сезон. Народ не ходит вообще никуда!!! - вот пример: сегодня отработали народное гуляние Троица - практически сами себя веселили!! - обидно...
В бухгалтерии у нас пока таких проблем нет со списанием, но зато у нашего областного начальства - новая фишка! :Vah:  - сделать на каждый вид жанра паспорт по итогам 2009 года. Вот пару вопросов что бы понятно было какая муть:доля обеспеченности коллективов помещениями для репетиций (%);,доля коллективов, обеспеченных костюмами и реквизитом;колличество производимой продукции (по ДПИ)....Такая же дурь и по крупным мероприятиям - на каждое мероприятие - отдельный паспорт!!! Вопросы: колличество зрителей, гостей,участников мероприятия (зрителей понятно - учет ведется, а вот как высчитать приглашенных гостей? - если это например день района!?, а участников?);нужно описать все - вплоть до состояния дорожного полотна и сколько машин поместятся у место проведения(каких машин? - Ока? автобусы?...как хочешь так и расчитывай!!!). Ладно бы еще по одному учреждению!!!, ан нет - по всей клубной системе в районе - а их у меня 22 клуба!!!
Самое что хреновое - предупредили - не врать! (а жаль - работа бы пошла быстрее:biggrin:) - вот и карпеем над бумагами какой уже день!!!
Но есть и хорошие новости - часть аппаратуры, которую у нас украли в марте (я писала про это) - НАШЛИ!!!, но состояние конечно плачевное. Да ребенок (наш кружковец) принес кейс с радиомикрофонами (который тоже был украден) - сам нашел в разрушенном сарае не далеко от нашего учреждения - весь залитый дождями, описанный кошками.... - 12000 руб. - на ветер.:frown:

Рада что я снова с вами. 
С праздником всех! С Троицей!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гульнур

У нас глав.бух. молодая девушка. Наверное более продвинутая. На баланс ставим только основные средства, т.е. крупные приобретения. А все остальное, списываем сразу же. Составляем акт выдачи материала на нужды учреждения.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Как же я рада, что всё заработало.Несколько дней была в панике - как всех найти, что с форумом , неужели больше не встретимся. Сбегала на МСК, там написали причину, хоть успокоилась. УРА, ура, ура :Ok:  Начинаешь ценить общение больше, когда его лишаешься. :Aga:

----------


## Таня Л

УРРРААА!!!! ЗАРАБОТАЛО!!!! :Vah:  :Oj:  Ребята, здравствуйте! Алёна, Саша и все-все! У меня выходило, что либо ссылка просрочена, либо - диагностика проблем подключения, жуть!:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Таня Л

Огромное спасибо Алексею kosakan за восстановление сайта.

----------


## Скибыч

Ну наконец-то!!! We again together!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

Наконец-то! Заработало! Я уже всех знакомых подключила- не могу выйти на свой сайт!!! С 5 компьютеров пыталась войти- нулевой результат. Думала, может исключили за что-то...

Наркоман*И*я, как скажет наш местный нарколог...

----------


## Victorya

С преогромнейшим удовольствием присоединяюсь ко всеобщей форумской РАДОСТИ вновь обретенного общения!!! :flower: 
Только что отметилась в темке "Фото с праздников", написала о маленькой деревушке, затерянной на карте нашей области...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1217257m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Скибыч

А нас закрыли. Все ДК района. На две недели. Роспотребнадзор. Вы видели мои фотографии о сотоянии ДК. Приехали судебные приставы и опечатали все двери. Запасные изнутри, а главную снаружи. Раз в три дня надо звонить и докладывать, что пломба целая. "Сэкономили" одну пожарную дверь и через нее теперь ходим. На носу Королева спорта, 1 июня, выпускной и т.п... Нам еще с дверью повезло - не увидел пристав. Некоторым просто не оставили шансов вообще. Мы перетащили разъездной комплект аппаратуры в школу и там репетируем. Радуемся как дети, что есть возможность работать. Дураки, наверное. Некоторые ДК радуются другому.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> А нас закрыли. Все ДК района. На две недели. Роспотребнадзор


Какой-то ужас. А что за 2 недели вдруг найдутся деньги на ремонт, которых годами найти не могли, и всё как по мановению палочки отремонтируется :mad:
Просто все перестраховываются, а результат - сорванные мероприятия. Конечно, хочется, чтобы всё было хорошо, чтобы деньги нашлись, только надежда какая-то слабенькая,

----------


## Скибыч

Продать весь район, наверное, нужно, чтобы отремонтировать все ДК. Чудес не бывает - в прошлом году в крышу "закатали" 160 тысяч. Без толку - бежит.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А может просто хотят продать не район а ДК

----------


## Скибыч

В районе из своего осталась только культура, больница, милиция и образование. Налоговая, банк, военкомат и др. давно уже по другим районам раскинуты. Наверное и до нас скоро дойдет очередь.

----------


## Скибыч

25 мая "отпраздновали" у дочи "последний звонок". После линейки как обычно собрались с детьми поехать в Омск в театр и парк с фейерверком. 30 лет так делали. раньше колхоз спонсировал, а в этом году сами. Зафрахтовали в культуре автобус(3500), купили билеты в кино(3D захотели) детям(4500), прогулка на теплоходе(3000). Приехала милиция из соседнего района(42 км и через Иртыш паром)нас сопровождать. Начали возмущаться, что сеанс поздно(17.40) и не успеем засветло вернуться. Наши глаза "по чайнику" - в автобусе 7 взрослых и 18 детей 6-м из которых уже по 18 лет. Какое сопровождение? Не в колонне едем. Ладно поехали. По дороге звонят из Комитета по образованию и культуры - разворачивайтесь и автобус на место. Кое-как(?!) утрясаем вопрос(11000 вбухали). Едем. Пока дети были в кино мы с женой купили билеты на теплоход. Звоним в 19.40 детям - билеты куплены, отплытие в 20.00 -садитесь в автобус, ждем. Дочь отвечает, что автобус не пускает милиция - не успеем засветло вернуться(милиция боится темноты?). Пытаемся сдать билеты(тщетно) и одновременно дети со взрослыми ругаются с милицией. в 19.50 звоню дочери - теплоход обещают задержать на пять минут, решайтесь. Через двадцать секунд перезваниваю - что там? Дочь говорит - мы бежим. Три остановки через две улицы и проспект на каблуках. Вместе с мамашами.
Успели. На теплоходе звонок мне от зав. комитетом нашим. Почему ваши дети по городу разбежались? По какому городу? Вот все они на теплоходе. Быстро домой. Какой дом - мы на реке. Когда причалим тогда и поедем. В общем ни парка, ни фейерверка, ни кафе - первый раз за 30 лет. Что примечательно - городские дети ходят самостоятельными группами и без милиции. Такой ажиотаж вокруг нашей поездки. Неужели мы как минимум одни со всей Омской области захотели сделать детям праздник? А может и со всей России? Милиция говорит надо было с утра ехать. Ага. А линейку проводить накануне ночью. А фейерверк только для горожан? Никто не попал в такую же ситуацию?

----------


## Ингуша

*Скибыч*,
Вот это праздник,и я понимаю...... это же надо так умудрились вам его испортить.Я просто в шоке.....Ну как этих людей можно назвать умными....????????? Да  везде дети гуляют вообще сами,водку "жрут" на летках.... а тут родители организовали ,деньги вбухали...... Кошмар.Сочувствую!!!
Детям навсегда запомнится,это точно.......

----------


## Скибыч

Гаишников прислал город. УВД. Теперь наше ГАИ волком смотрит на нашего автобусника. А он у них(у наших) как обычно взял разрешение на поездку и все. Кто сообщил в УВД - темный лес. А началось это еще 24 - звонок из "малолетней" комнаты милиции. Типа того, что с вами поедет наш сопровождающий или вы не поедете вовсе. А если места нет в автобусе? А что, он будет весь день на лавочке сидеть, пока мы по кино, теплоходам и паркам(как думалось)? Идиотизм.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Скибыч*,
 Как-то у вас всё грустно. Правда и у нас выпускники гуляли по городу, а за ними - родители. Первый раз такое видела.
А моя старшая сегодня сдавала ГИА (9 класс экзамены) по алгебре. НУ, дурдом, бедные дети. Собрали списки детей из разных школ, всех перетасовали, в результате, дети часть сдавали в своей школе, часть в других. Наш класс остался в своей школе, но привели 9-классников ещё из 2-х школ (а параллели большие) и получилось, что в каждом кабинете не более 2-х школьников из одного класса. Учителям запретили приближаться к школе, сидели сторонние наблюдатели. Нашу классную даже в школу не пропустили, у неё истерика началась от переживаний. Представляете - подростки среди незнакомых людей, никого близкого, даже учителей знакомых - зачем этот стресс, что даёт этот экзамен.
На задание 1 уровня (17 задач) даётся 1 час. Меня дочь вчере спрашивает - мама, там примеры многоярусные, интегралы, вычисления квадратных корней и т.п. , как я успею каждое задание сделать за 3 минуты, если калькулятором запрещено пользоваться. 
Написала. Как сдала - не знаем. Даже не сообщили, когда результаты будут. Теперь ждём русского.

----------


## Гульнур

Во первых, всем Здраствуйте!!! Как я рада, что форум заработал. Оказывается "затянуло", вся испереживалась. 

*Скибыч,* 
честно сочуствую вам. Нас тоже закрывали в феврале на 35 дней. Ничего это не дало. Ничего нам не сделали нового. Как не было сигнализации, так и нет. Через 35 дней, без проверки разрешили работать дальше. Вот только приставы на замки пломбы не ставили. Нам сразу сказали: сами работайте, но мероприятия не проводите. 
А насчет Последнего звонка, это конечно полный дурдом. Надо же было додуматься так детям праздник испортить.
И я не могу понять при чем здесь вообще председатель комитета культуры, она то с какой стати вмешивается? При чем милиция? Их же не школа повезла на экскурсию, а родители. Тем более добровольно, за свои деньги. *Умом Россию не понять* - это точно!!! :Oj:

----------


## Tasha1979

Рада всех вас снова видеть. 
И у нас дурдом. Новый глава заставил нас (РДК) включать утром (С 7 до 9) и вечером (с 17 до 21) музыку на улице. "Чтоб люди с радостью шли на работу и обратно!" Включили мы хиты 80-х - Получили "по шее", надо народные. Включили народные - получили снова - надо патриотику. люди жалуются музыка мешает жить и работать. Но против главы района не попрёшь. 
А ещё на директора нашего прокуратура дело завела - "За разжигание межнациональной розни на стенах районного дома культуры". так и написали. а всё из-за того, что кто-то на стене нашего РДК написал (ЦИТАТА:) "Россия для русских" (_на меня не надо дело заводить - я за мир! ;-)_). Эта стенка задняя, там никто и не ходит. но как раз с той стороны здание прокуратуры. теперь ей в суд идти. кто написал - неизвестно. но могли же прокурорские и по человечески поступить - позвонить и попросить закрасить надпись, а не заводить дело... Вот так и живём...

----------


## Таня Л

> На теплоходе звонок мне от зав. комитетом нашим. Почему ваши дети по городу разбежались? По какому городу? Вот все они на теплоходе. Быстро домой. Какой дом - мы на реке. Когда причалим тогда и поедем. В общем ни парка, ни фейерверка, ни кафе - первый раз за 30 лет.


Да уж праздник:frown: Хотя, это не учителя придумывают, а "мозги" (или "мОзги") сверху. Мы, в своё время (когда в школе работала), заполняли занятость детей во время школьных (особо это касалось летнихkuku) каникул, боже упаси, если ребенок все три месяца - дома. Где угодно: в деревне у бабушки, в лагере, только не дома. Или, родители написали, что две недели такого-то месяца семьёй проведут на юге, а сами не поехали - нас за это напрягали, и напрягали очень сильно. Выходные, праздничные, каникулярные дни мы должны были (как учителя) контролировать каждый шаг каждого ребенка, как будто они сироты и у них нет родителей... 5,5 лет в школе не работаю, идеи "мозговиков" принимают все более масштабный характер:mad:

----------


## Таня Л

> А моя старшая сегодня сдавала ГИА (9 класс экзамены) по алгебре. НУ, дурдом, бедные дети.


Это продолжение про "мОзги"kuku Самое интересное, что особо-то результаты эти (после 9-го)нигде не нужны, только детям подрывают нервную систему ещё больше... Мой сын два года назад после 9-го писал ЕГЭ, неплохо написал, но в 11-ый категорически отказался идти, сказал, что больше такого не перенесет. А в строительном колледже (куда поступал) на "этот листочек с баллами" даже не взглянули...*Вишенка-Владимир*, удачи дочке!

----------


## Васютка

Всем здравствуйте. Как хорошо, что сайт заработао и присоединяюсь к всеобщей радости.  Смотрю, что проблемы почти у всех. Нашу библиотеку  в конце июня закрывают пожарники, если мы не выполним предписание. А как его выполним если денег у культуры нет. Тем более город в сентябре празднует своё тысячелетие. Штраф то еле оплатили - уже судебные приставы беспокоили. Страшно, что могут закрыть вообще. Медведев же сказал, что в интернете есть всё и зачем ходить в библиотеки. 
   А что касается экзаменов, то я переживала в тот год. Дочь писала ГИА  за 9 класс.  Проверяющие были строгие - даже в туалет с секундомером ходили (10-15 секунд и дверь распахивали) А нам к школе на 15 метров  нельзя подходить. Но самое интересное - что при поступлении в техникум  нам сказали взять из школы справку о количестве баллов ГИА по математике. В школе сказали какое ГИА это была простая  контрольная. И это после двух лет нагнетания  страха и ужаса у детей. Но слава богу разобрались и втехникум мы экзамен  по математике не сдавали.
   Но что касается испорченного выпускного... Даже слов нет. Испортить детям праздник, который уже не повторится.  Уважаемый Скибыч, очень сочувствую Вам и детям.

----------


## гунька

Дорогие мои! Может, я не в темку, но уж очень наболело! Если вам дорога судьба ваших детей, прочтите, пожалуйста, и, если поддерживаете, пройдите по ссылке
www.sborgolosov.ru/voiteview.php?voite=48
и проголосуйте против варварской реформы бюджетной сферы!

Присоединяйтесь! Обращение инициативной группы
«Питерские родители»
8 мая 2010 года, в канун юбилея Победы над фашистскими захватчиками, был подписан Федеральный Закон № 83-ФЗ, фактически открывающий новый этап геноцида нашего народа.
Фактически государство слагает с себя полномочия обеспечивать конституционное право граждан России на бесплатное образование и медицину. Сотни тысяч бюджетных организаций - школы, больницы, вузы, библиотеки, институты
и музеи – будут заботиться только о том, как заработать денег. Естественно, заработать они смогут только на тех, кто пользуется их услугами: учениках и родителях, пациентах… То есть на нас с вами.
Государство будет оплачивать только минимальный «госзаказ». Но и он до сих пор не определен.
Все это может сделать ситуацию в сфере образования, культуры, медицины и науки полностью неуправляемой.
Общество, в котором государство не поддерживает культуру
и образование, обречено на вымирание.
Мы ЗА бесплатное образование,
бесплатное медицинское обслуживание
и обеспечение сохранения
национально-культурного наследия!
Что можно сделать?
• Рассказать своим друзьям и знакомым о реформе.
• Голосовать против:
в Интернете www.sborgolosov.ru/voiteview.php?voite=48
Группа В Контакте http://vkontakte.ru/club17057052
Сайт: www.roditeli-rossii.ru
Телефоны Горячей линии
ПРОТИВ РЕФОРМЫ БЮДЖЕТНОЙ СФЕРЫ:
920-19-33, 929-40-07, 7-911-299-57-21
Присоединяйтесь!



А вот письмо, которое составила инициативная группа президенту и правительству.

Президенту Российской Федерации Медведеву Д.А.
103132, г. Москва, Старая пл., д.4 
(103132, г.Москва, ул.Ильинка, д.23, подъезд №11)

Председателю Правительства РФ Путину В.В.
102374, г.Москва, Краснопресненская набережная, д.2, стр.2

Председателю Гос. Думы РФ Грызлову Б.В.
Гос. Дума: 103265, Москва, улица Охотный ряд, дом 1

Председателю Совета Федерации Миронову С.М.
103426, г.Москва, ул.Большая Дмитровка, д.26

Письмо “01” мая 2010 г.

Федеральным Собранием РФ в настоящее время принят Проект Федерального закона «О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации в связи с совершенствованием правового положения государственных (муниципальных) учреждений» (законопроект № 308243-5), на основании которого существенно сократится бюджетное финансирование целого ряда организаций в сфере культуры, науки, здравоохранения, образования, а именно: детских садов, школ, поликлиник, музеев, библиотек, больниц и проч. Государство будет оплачивать не всю деятельность таких организаций, как сейчас, а лишь определенный объем услуг в соответствии с гос.заданием. Очевидно, что принятие данного законопроекта, переводящего большинство учреждений социальной сферы с бюджетного финансирования на самоокупаемость, приведёт к сокращению объёма бесплатно предоставляемых социальных услуг населению. За счёт платных услуг (“внебюджетных источников финансового обеспечения”) учреждения будут восполнять пробелы государственного финансирования, и, по сути, превратятся в бизнес-структуры. 
Коммерциализация социальной сферы сделает ее услуги недоступными для значительной части небогатого в целом населения России. Если сфера платных медицинских услуг расширится, невозможность заплатить за лечение может стать обычным, массовым явлением. Посещение театра, музея, библиотеки и проч. окажется не по карману тем, кто тянется к культуре. Что касается сферы образования, вышеуказанный законопроект узаконит в детских садах и школах возможность продажи услуг общеобразовательного характера.
Мы, нижеподписавшиеся, считаем непродуманным и неприемлемым готовящееся решение об изменении статуса бюджетных учреждений (Проект Федерального закона «О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации в связи с совершенствованием правового положения государственных (муниципальных) учреждений» (законопроект № 308243-5). Данный законопроект, кардинально меняющий всю сферу социальных услуг, принимается при отсутствии гарантированных и зафиксированных законом стандартов в системе образования, здравоохранения, культуры, при отсутствии нормативов затрат на исполнение данных услуг. Просим не допустить произвола при принятии решения и ответить на следующие ВОПРОСЫ:
1. Что конкретно войдет в состав бесплатного для граждан гос.задания в различных бюджетных отраслях? 
2. Какова будет доля платных услуг? Как будут регулироваться цены на платные социальные услуги? 
3. Сумеет ли гос.задание обеспечить потребности организаций в финансировании, и не приведёт ли вышеуказанный закон к банкротству большинства учреждений социальной сферы в результате их недофинансирования? За счёт каких внебюджетных источников финансового обеспечения будут существовать краеведческие музеи, дома культуры, дома творческих союзов, библиотеки и прочие учреждения социокультурного назначения? Не приведёт ли ликвидация субсидиарной ответственности государства, в том числе за данные учреждения, к их разорению и закрытию?
4. Сумеют ли перегруженные региональные бюджеты вовремя оплачивать гос.задание? 
5. Не приведёт ли данный закон к тому, что неплатежеспособные граждане нашей страны вынуждены будут годами дожидаться возможности получения бесплатных медицинских услуг, лишатся возможности посещать библиотеки, музеи, театры и проч., а учеников в соответствии с гос.заданием будут обеспечивать бесплатно лишь общеобразовательным минимумом? Не приведёт ли обсуждаемый законопроект к неравенству в возможности получения качественного образования среди наших детей и внуков?
6. Какие профессиональные и общественные организации были привлечены к обсуждению идеи законопроекта перед тем, как его передали в Государственную Думу? Какие аргументы “за” и “против” прозвучали во время обсуждения данного законопроекта, и каким образом они были учтены?
Мы, граждане России, отдаём государству примерно 40% своих доходов прямыми налогами и скрытыми налогами при покупке товаров и услуг, и требуем исполнения прав, гарантированных нам Конституцией РФ, на бесплатное здравоохранение и образование. 
Мы обеспокоены тем, что указанный закон может способствовать росту смертности, социального неравенства, а также уровня безграмотности, и, как следствие, преступности в нашем обществе! Поэтому МЫ, НИЖЕПОДПИСАВШИЕСЯ, выступаем ПРОТИВ РЕФОРМЫ БЮДЖЕТНОЙ СФЕРЫ, регламентированной Проектом Федерального закона «О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации в связи с совершенствованием правового положения государственных (муниципальных) учреждений» (законопроект № 308243-5). 
Считаем, что вопрос об изменении статуса бюджетных учреждений требует референдума, то есть общего обсуждения всех граждан Российской Федерации.
Поддерживаем Обращение Клуба профессоров Алтая и Алтайского философского общества; а также Обращение шадринских бюджетников к Президенту РФ и Обращение членов Гражданского литературного форума к Президенту РФ Медведеву Д.А., к премьер-министру Путину В.В., к Правительству страны, к фракции партии «Единая Россия» в Государственной Думе, к Совету Федерации.

Приложение: Перечень подписей в количестве шт., 

на листах.

О принятых мерах и результатах рассмотрения письма просим сообщить письменно 

по адресу: , в 

установленный законом срок, на имя

/ / / /
(Ф.И.О. представителя полностью) (Расшифровка подписи) 





В контакте создана группа http://vkontakte.ru/club17057052
Если вам интересно, зайдите, прочтите, подумайте...
__________________

----------


## Рамоновна

*Скибыч*,
*Tasha1979*, Я просото валяюсь... Даже не знаю, у кого из вас новости круче... Может, это что-то со звездами на небе? Или парад планет? Или парад дураков...

----------


## гунька

> Или парад дураков...


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

Еще с февраля наблюдаю, как разворачиваются события по вопросу создания бюджетных учреждений нового типа- с каким-то затаенным страхом ожидаю появления новых распоряжений-документов. 
И вот свершилось- приехала руководитель отдела из области уже с каким-то первым пакетом. Пока это только мониторинг, /собрать информацию-сделать срез-проанализировать/ а дальше, точно знаю, будет  :Jopa: . Я в феврале говорила ей про то, что нас может ожидать, а она: расслабься мол, не гони волну, что за паника... А теперь сама- в шоке, по-тихому. Стыдно признаться, что я былы права.

Друзья мои, а назвали-то как : *БУНТ* !!!/бюджетное учр. нового типа/. Видимо, это и получат. Только не аббревиатуру, а простое русское слово с маленькой буквы и БОЛЬШИМИ последствиями.

Неужели так хочется в Евросоюз, что на свой народ наплевать?????????????????

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Tasha1979*,
 Это конечно всё грустно, но, мне стыдно, но я ухохоталась  :Aga: 
Я почему-то представила, как ситуацию с вашим ДК со сцены рассказывает Задорнов, наверное, потому, что в здравом уме в реальной жизни это представить невозможно.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А у нас есть кто-нибудь из Белоруссии? Скорей всего, мы поедем в конце июня на фестиваль "Венок Дружбы" в Бобруйск - такой славный, маленький, чистенький уютный город.

----------


## Зарница

Всем привет!!! Я как раз приехала с семинара по ФЗ 83 "Реформирование бюджетного сектора", который вела главный советник Государственно-правового управления Президента РФ. Так вот она сказала что ситуацию по этому закону нагнетается незнанием, т.к. до сих пор в полном варианте этого закона нет - до сих пор вносятся поправки. Куча писем приходят президенту с претензиями к этому закону - но отменять его он не будет. Как то так было сказано. Мы тоже естественно все возмущены были происходящим. Задавали кучу вопросов жизненных, на что она нам отвечала: "Да не может этого бытьт!!! Это не законно!!! Вы сами виноваты!!! Надо добиваться своей правды!!!" - (и это с антимонопольной комиссией?!, т.к. один из вопросов звучал так: "автономные учреждения по закону не проводят аукционы, котировку на размещение заказов..., на что антимонопольная проверка сказала - ПРОВОДИТЬ!Кто прав?" Она ответила что права автономка, что не размещает, а антимонополисты просто не знают закона, поэтому надо подавать в суд. Представляете на эту организацию подать в суд?! 
Дурдом что твориться!!! Но для себя я решила точно, что лучше перейти в автономку, чем в бюджетное или в казенное. Там нам вообще кранты будут. А еще задан был вопрос как заработать клубу автономного типа деньги, если на территории 56 человек только проживают? -ответ: сдавать в аренду. Кому? Зачем? Ответ: под похороны :eek: Я так поняла под похороны клуба.:frown:, так как хоронить в такой ситуации больше будет не кого.

----------


## светлана андреева

> А у нас есть кто-нибудь из Белоруссии? Скорей всего, мы поедем в конце июня на фестиваль "Венок Дружбы" в Бобруйск - такой славный, маленький, чистенький уютный город.


Здравстуйте, я из Белоруссии, а по поводу Бобруйска - не такой он уж и маленький, но действительно очень красивый и уютный город. Мы со своим коллективом были на этом фестивале. прекрасно проведёте время и останется масса впечатлений. Удачного вам выступления!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*светлана андреева*,
 Спасибо. Мы уже были на этом фестивале года 2 назад. Нас приглашали и в прошлом году, но не получилось, были проблемы с транспортом. 
А вашего коллектива в этом году не будет? Просто хочется увидеть кого-нибудь вживую :biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> автономные учреждения по закону не проводят аукционы, котировку на размещение заказов..., на что антимонопольная проверка сказала - ПРОВОДИТЬ!Кто прав?"


Лена, автономка не подпадает под 94-ФЗ только до суммы в 1 млн, если больше - аукцион или конкурс обязателен.

----------


## Зарница

> Лена, автономка не подпадает под 94-ФЗ только до суммы в 1 млн, если больше - аукцион или конкурс обязателен.


Марин, в том то и дело что антимонополисты приказали проводить аукционы и конкурсы при любой сумме!!!! С такой организацией ссориться не хочется - проверками и штрафами завалят, но и муторную работу при проведение этих аукционов делать тоже не хочется. И как быть?

----------


## dinadinina

*Сообщение от Рамоновна 
Или парад дураков*... aga: :Aga:  :Aga: 

Веселись народ...
 напоследок нашему директору...
Прошла проверка пожарников, все в ажуре, ждем акт, дождались...
Наложить штраф в размере 40 тысяч рублей за то, что в истекшем учебном году никто не прошел обучение по охране труда и технике безопасности (заявка была, а денег не дали), больше замечаний нет, "а в остальном, прекрасная маркиза, все хорошо,все хорошо".

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята всем привет!!! Вот приехала от родителей, отдохнула душой физически е получилось делали ремонт. Приехала и первым делом на сайт, а он не работает, тоже была в панике. Сегодня читаю новости и просто в шоке обещали какие-то бури под землёй я думаю они начались!!! Все новости не в одни ворота не лезут, одно радует - мы живём средне, стабильно и спокойно в отличие от многих!!! Одно огорчает на работе холодно и работа в такой обстановке ни как не продвигается, настроения нет. С заработной платой у нас и надбавки есть и премии единственное уже в течении 3 лет оклад не изменяется, а хотелось бы, а в остальном нас всё устраивает. На счёт музыки по утрам и вечерам мне очень понравилось всем коллективом посмеялись - ну это вообще "яркое проявление заботы о народе" - финансово бы помогли!!! С Последним звонком ещё веселее. Ребята пожелать вам хочется только одного относитесь ко всему с юмором и не принимайте близко к сердцу!!!

----------


## светлана андреева

Нет, наш коллектив не едет, на фестиваль "Венок дружбы" из Беларуси своим попасть гораздо сложнее, нежели из Украины или России, только один коллектив из области, в ведь районов много. Поэтому встретиться не получиться, но это же не единственный фестиваль!?

----------


## Яшевна

Добрый день,наш СДК будет принимать участие в областном конкурсе на лучшее КДУ.Мы ежегодно проводим праздник Иван Купала и нам рекомендовали именно это мероприятие.Но нужно чтобы экологическая тема хорошо прослеживалась в сценарии.Вот теперь ищу материал.Нашла кое что на форуме.Откликнитесь те кто проводит Купалу.

----------


## Натник

> наш СДК будет принимать участие в областном конкурсе на лучшее КДУ


а мне предстоит принять участие в том же конкурсе на лучшее КДУ и еще на лучшего руководителя...а я вообще не знаю с чего начинать...:eek:Подскажите, пожалуйста, вот выдержка из положения-
Номинация «Лидер клубной работы».
Номинанты готовят творческую характеристику в соответствии с Положением. В качестве приложения оформляются фото- и видеопрезентации с основными положениями стратегии развития учреждения культуры ... :Aga:

----------


## oksanagdo

Люди добрые, мое сообщение видно потерялось, может у кого то есть инфо о тематическом концерте. СПАСИБО Олечке Усольцевой, за предоставленный материал.
Осталось 16 дней сессии))))))))

----------


## Таня Л

> Добрый день,наш СДК будет принимать участие в областном конкурсе на лучшее КДУ.Мы ежегодно проводим праздник Иван Купала и нам рекомендовали именно это мероприятие.Но нужно чтобы экологическая тема хорошо прослеживалась в сценарии.Вот теперь ищу материал.Нашла кое что на форуме.Откликнитесь те кто проводит Купалу


Купала у меня есть, но не с экологическим уклоном, но есть два сценария собственного сочинения 10-летней давности, мы с детьми это выставляли на областном конкурсе экологических театров, взяли тогда Гран-При, хотя сейчас перечитываю - так смешно:biggrin: Только они дома в компе, если нужно - завтра брошу.



> и еще на лучшего руководителя...а я вообще не знаю с чего начинать...


Наташа, у нас проводится конкурс "Лучший клубный работник области", но мы оформляем альбом, ксерокопии грамот и дипломов, описание мероприятий, сценарии, вырезки из СМИ и видеофильм. В 2007 году я получила это звание, а в этом году, надеюсь, что моя девочка - зав. культурно-досуговым отделом. Альбом оформляли... Свой называла - "Зеркало её души", в общем от этого при подборе материала и отталкивалась, а Анюткин назвали "Витаминка хорошего настроения" и каждый лист альбома начинали с рецепта хорошего настроения.

----------


## Зарница

> а мне предстоит принять участие в том же конкурсе на лучшее КДУ и еще на лучшего руководителя...а я вообще не знаю с чего начинать...:eek:Подскажите, пожалуйста, вот выдержка из положения-
> Номинация «Лидер клубной работы».
> Номинанты готовят творческую характеристику в соответствии с Положением. В качестве приложения оформляются фото- и видеопрезентации с основными положениями стратегии развития учреждения культуры ...


Наташ, а ты бы не могла выложить это положение? Я в этом году хочу для своих работников и для клубов провести.

----------


## Рамоновна

В качестве информации: Темы ДЕНЬ МОЛОДЕЖИ и ГОД МОЛОДЕЖИ объединены, для удобства общения и обмена опытом.

----------


## Чара

Коллеги,ищу срочно проект и план работы создания нового коллектива-детского кукольного театра при Школе искусств.Говорят,там все гораздо сложнее расписывается и требования сложне,чем в ДК.Как правильно написать эти документы?У кого есть,поделитесь?Спасибо.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Люди добрые, мое сообщение видно потерялось, может у кого то есть инфо о тематическом концерте. СПАСИБО Олечке Усольцевой, за предоставленный материал.
> Осталось 16 дней сессии))))))))



Оксана, у меня есть про Театрализованный тематический концерт в книжке но если нужно я отсканирую просто там много материала с 77 по 214 страницу.   Это в журнале "Я вхожу в мир искусств" 6 номер 2004 год

----------


## Скибыч

*Натник*,
 Мы принимали участие в таком деле. Оформлением докуметов занимался методкабинет РДК. С нас только запросили творческие характеристики коллективов и руководителей, фото- и видеоматериалы, количественный состав клубных формирований, копии дипломов, благодарственных писем, грамот, информацию об участиии ДК в разных мероприятиях и копии публикаций в СМИ.

Не хочется о печальном, но все же. Только немножко. Я писАл, что нас закрыли. Сторожам естественно, тоже путь в ДК закрыт. Без охраны. Первая ласточка прилетела в ночь с субботы на воскресенье. В соседнем селе двое ублюдков 14-15 лет (простите, нет лучше слов в их адрес) взломали две двери в ДК. Выпотрошили 10(!) огнетушителей(из них 5 новых) на стены, пол, аппаратуру, костюмы. Разлили 3кг краски на пол. Утащили ДВД, оборвали провода(звук) выплавить медь(из километра провода может 100 грамм выплавится). Поломали столы, вышибали двери в кабинеты. Зеркала не тронули. Разбросали костюмы по селу. Еще сегодня несут люди с помоек их. Нашли этих быстро. Уголовное дело завели. Толк будет ли нет? Даже если ущерб возместят(сомнительно) - аппаратуру купить можно, а костюмы? Ручная ведь работа. У работников ДК по сей день трясучка. 1 июня был совет. Приказ организовать круглосуточное дежурство. 11 июня откроют. На очереди пожарные с АПС и гидрантами. Я не поплакаться хотел, а чтобы у вас не повторилось подобное, если вдруг дело к закрытию придет. Такие вот дела.

Дописываю. Приставы даже доубирать не дали бардак. Приехали и снова опечатали все.

----------


## Цинториончик

Да уж весёлаая история, но мы это уже пережили у нас вообще перед новым годом закрыли оставили народ без праздника, но мы сразу обязали устроить круглосуточное дежурство. Но слава Богу люди отнеслись с пониманием, привлекли Глав сельских поселений и всех своих работников, объяснили селянам что к чему и почему. Правда двери были опечатаны не все, один вход всё таки уговорили оставить.Но представляете как наши коллеги растроились, сколько платных услуг было потерянно ведь за январь месяц многие зарабатывают третьючервёртую часть годового дахода. Сейчас потихоньку открыли почти все клубы, естественно всех проблем никто не решил, но по мере поступления финансовых средств пытаемся. Так что крепитесь, всё наладится!!!

----------


## oksanagdo

> Оксана, у меня есть про Театрализованный тематический концерт в книжке но если нужно я отсканирую просто там много материала с 77 по 214 страницу.   Это в журнале "Я вхожу в мир искусств" 6 номер 2004 год


Спасибо большое, но пишу только про Тематический концерт, уже достало все жуть..........

----------


## Цинториончик

> уже достало все жуть..........



Оксаночка держись, осталось совсем немного!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## рулева

Гунька, спасибо большое. Мне понравилась идея про солнышко! Супер......

----------


## Яшевна

Получается мы с вами, Наталья, учавствуем в одном конкурсе. Нам предоставили на выбор номинации и я выбрала " лучшее учреждение". Быть может встретимся.
У нас заявку и другие документы оформит РДК,я готовлю презентацию о СДК,сценарий и само мероприятие.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Знаю, что форум очень большой, не во все уголки успеваем заглянуть. Приглашаю зайти в одну из моих любимых тем http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=278
В ней можно найти много интересного,  в приёмной бюро добрых услуг Симеон поможет с нужными музыкальными композициями, а в буфетной Дядюшки Бригса и чулане смешного хлама поднимете настроение  :Aga:

----------


## Скибыч

Мы еще закрыты и опечатаны. Раз в три дня отзваниваюсь приставам (с рабочего телефона:biggrin:), что пломбы на дверях на месте. Уже сделали ремонт в фойе и дискотечном зале.:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Уже сделали ремонт в фойе и дискотечном зале


Ну хоть что-то хорошее :smile:

----------


## Таня Л

Всем привет! Забежала на секундочку. Ребята, можно поделюсь своей радостью с вами?:wink: Вчера моя ученица (зав. культурно досуговым отделом) стала победителем областного конкурса "Лучший клубный работник года", ей присвоено звание "Лучший клубный работник Саратовской области 2009 года"! :smile: В 2006 году это же звание было присвоено мне. Ученики растут, можно уходить на пенсию:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Вчера моя ученица стала победителем областного конкурса "Лучший клубный работник года", ей присвоено звание "Лучший клубный работник Саратовской области 2009 года"!   Ученики растут, можно уходить на пенсию


ВА_А_А_У_У_У_!!!!!
Вот это да!, Здорово  :Ok: 
А по поводу пенсии кажется погорячились чуток - вот когда ученица этой ученицы завоюет главное звание культработника Саратовской области - вот только тогда можно будет начинать задумываться о пенсии :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*ТЛ*,
 Поздравляю!!! Когда  ученики оправдывают надежды учителя - это здорово. Это гордость за них! И за учителя тоже!!! 
 :flower:

----------


## Ингуша

*ТЛ*,
 Искренние поздравления!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## гунька

*ТЛ*,
Танюша, от всей души поздравляю! так держать, подружка! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Зарница

*ТЛ*,
Танюша- МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!
ВСЕ АПЛОДИСМЕНТЫ ТЕБЕ - УЧИТЕЛЮ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Скибыч

*ТЛ*,
 Таня, поздравляю!!! ЗдОрово!!!

----------


## Скибыч

Ура, мы открылись :Vah:  11 числа с у тра сняли все пломбы и теперь как белые люди ходим на работу через парадный вход. :Aga:  День России отстояли. Готовимся к выпускному, "Королеве спорта", Дню молодежи. Дети наши(10-13 лет) съездили на "Певческое поле"(фестиваль такой, если кто не знает). 11 июня на репетицию в 9 утра уехали и приехали в 00.45. А 12-го опять в 9 уехали. Вернулись, правда, раньше. Вспомните наш "последний звонок". Никакая милиция не сопровождала. А вообще все хорошо :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Мелодия

> Дети наши(10-13 лет) съездили на "Певческое поле"(фестиваль такой, если кто не знает)


 Что за фестиваль такой? Название обалденное!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Гульнур

> Дети наши(10-13 лет) съездили на "Певческое поле"(фестиваль такой, если кто не знает). 11 июня на репетицию в 9 утра уехали и приехали в 00.45. А 12-го опять в 9 уехали. Вернулись, правда, раньше. Вспомните наш "последний звонок". Никакая милиция не сопровождала. А вообще все хорошо


Мои тоже ездили на "Певческое поле", но они ночевали в Омске, их  поселили в гостинице "Молодежный". А приехали только полтретьего ночи. От нас до Омска 350 км. Но у меня ездили не дети, а взрослые.

----------


## Таня Л

Ребята, спасибо вам огромное. Так приятно, когда люди действительно искренне рады:smile:



> Ура, мы открылись 11 числа с у тра сняли все пломбы и теперь как белые люди ходим на работу через парадный вход.


Поздравляю, что этот дурдом закончен.
Ну что? Впереди выпускные и День молодёжи? Как подготовка? У нас милиция против Дня молодёжи в парке... Мы все-таки готовимся!

----------


## Radion68

[b]ТЛ[/b

Как это я осталась в стороне от поздравлений?  От всей души поздравьте вашу ученицу с наградой.  И  вас тоже, думаю, надо качнуть! Поздравляю!!!

----------


## Ингуша

У нас день молодежи будет в парке.И так каждый год!!! Да куда их в зал.....

----------


## oksanagdo

Всем приветик, я закончила свой колледж культуры))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*oksanagdo*,

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!! Молодец, Оксана!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1327191m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

*oksanagdo*, поздравляю! ты просто молодец!!! :Ok:

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*,
 Оксанчик, умничка ты наша, поздравляю! :Ok:  :Pivo:  :flower:  Нашего полку прибыло! Теперь будешь нас, пожилых тетенек,:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:учить новым технологиям в культуре!:tongue:
Девчонки, бум учиться? Тем более у такой красивой молодой учителки...:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## oksanagdo

с удовольствием бы научила, но еще самой учится и учится))))))))))))))

----------


## Таня Л

> Всем приветик, я закончила свой колледж культуры)


Самые искренние поздравления! Молодец!!!  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


> Девчонки, бум учиться?


Учиться бум и ещё раз бум!




> с удовольствием бы научила, но еще самой учится и учится)


И не отмажешься от нас :biggrin:

----------


## Таня Л

> И вас тоже, думаю, надо качнуть! Поздравляю!!!


Спасибо за поздравления!:biggrin:Только качать не нужно, я тяжёлая (гы-гы) :biggrin:kuku

----------


## Цинториончик

> Всем приветик, я закончила свой колледж культуры))))))))))))))))))))))))))



 :Oj:  :flower:  :Oj: Поздравляюююююююююююююююююююююююююююююю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Ученики растут, можно уходить на пенсию


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Это кто вдруг собралня на пенсию, покой нам только сниться!!!! А с победой поздравляю!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## rj95iko64

> Это кто вдруг собралня на пенсию, покой нам только сниться!!!!


Тебе, конечно, пенсия кажется чем-то далёким и нереальным...
А за мою "творческую" жизнь уже, считай, три поколения учеников выросло - они теперь смотрят на меня как на помесь аксакала с саксаулом - как тут о пенсии не начнёшь думать!:biggrin:

----------


## rj95iko64

*oksanagdo*,
 Поздравляю с окончанием колледжа! А теперь - с головой - в работу! - и да ждет тебя успех во всем! :Ok:

----------


## Натник

> Всем приветик, я закончила свой колледж культуры))))))))))))))))))))))))))


 Поздравляю! Поздравляю! Поздравляю! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 





> Девчонки, бум учиться?


 Да, не мешало бы освежить мозги, так сказать встряхнуть свои извилины децибелами потока новой и полезной информации... во, сказанула...:eek:kuku:biggrin:

----------


## гунька

*rj95iko64*,



> помесь аксакала с саксаулом


Ну, Санька, ты загнул.....Какой же ты саксаул? Аксакал-согласна, а до саксаула далекооооооо!:biggrin:Ты у нас мужчина в самом расцвете сил! :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Да, не мешало бы освежить мозги, так сказать встряхнуть свои извилины децибелами потока новой и полезной информации... во, сказанула...


Призадумалась  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## rj95iko64

> Ты у нас мужчина в самом расцвете сил!


Спасибо, Аленушка! От твоих слов и, в самом деле, расцветешь поневоле... :Aga: :smile:

----------


## rj95iko64

> а до саксаула далекооооооо!


Так саксаул-то крепче!

----------


## гунька

*rj95iko64*,



> Так саксаул-то крепче!


Зато он старый!:biggrin:

----------


## Рамоновна

УРА! УРА! УРА! Я вернулась. 
СОСКУЧИЛА-А-А-А-АСЬ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*,
Ириша, с возвращением! Как отдохнула?

----------


## Таня Л

*Рамоновна*,
 Ирина с возвращением! Эх, здорово отдыхать:smile:
Саша, Алёна - юмористы :biggrin:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Рамоновна,
> Ириша, с возвращением! Как отдохнула			
> 				__________________






> Рамоновна,
>  Ирина с возвращением! Эх, здорово отдыхать


ЗдОрово. Получила прекрасную возможность переключиться на другую волну. Когда соседка по столу приглашала на дискотеку, я так активно отказывалась, что она, наверное подумала: "Да-а-а, больна..." Никаких посещений концертов, никаких встреч с интересными людьми, максимум одиночества. Кто еще, кроме нас, назовет ЭТО отдыхом? 

ВНИМАНИЕ!!!
Нашла классную книгу- Николай ШУТЬ   "ВОЛШЕБНЫЕ КЛЮЧИ ИГРОМАСТЕРА"
об искусстве игры и мастерстве её организации.

Она здесь:  http://setilab.ru/modules/article/vi...cle=250&page=0

----------


## Натник

> ВНИМАНИЕ!!!
> Нашла классную книгу- Николай ШУТЬ   "ВОЛШЕБНЫЕ КЛЮЧИ ИГРОМАСТЕРА"
> об искусстве игры и мастерстве её организации.


Я надеюсь, вы ее нашли не во время отдыха?...:biggrin:С возвращением! :flower:

----------


## гунька

> "Да-а-а, больна..." Никаких посещений концертов, никаких встреч с интересными людьми, максимум одиночества.


Это точно про нас, культработников! Скажи мне сейчас на какой-нибудь крутой концерт пойти -не пойду! По горло сыты всем этим!

И все равно наша работа самая лучшая! :Aga:  :Ok: Кто, кроме нас, станет родину развлекать?:tongue:

----------


## гунька

> Саша, Алёна - юмористы


Танюш, хоть юмором спастись от этой черной полосы....А то Сашка как про себя...саксаул он...:biggrin:крепкий, говорит...
А саксаул старый и кривой, а Санька наш красавец-мужчина! :Ok:

----------


## Таня Л

> И все равно наша работа самая лучшая!Кто, кроме нас, станет родину развлекать?


Алёна, ты просто кладезь, светлая голова наша:smile: Теперь, когда сынище мой будет ворчать, что его достала моя работа и он маму только в газетных вырезках видит, я буду делать серьёзное лицо и отвечать ему: "Сынок, есть такая профессия - Родину развлекать (ну или веселить)" Нужно порепетировать фразу:biggrin: После этого, думаю, точно воспитывать меня перестанетkuku

----------


## Таня Л

Уехала на левый берег Волги, загорать буду, отдыхать от Дня медиков и велокросса, настраиваться на выпускные и День молодежи... Ом-м-м-м (ну или как там для медитации:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:)

----------


## гунька

> Уехала на левый берег Волги, загорать буду, отдыхать от Дня медиков и велокросса, настраиваться на выпускные и День молодежи... Ом-м-м-м (ну или как там для медитации)


Завидую белой завистью! Отдыхай, Танюшка! Может, в этом году хотя бы на море соберусь....Ни разу море не видела.:frown:

----------


## Скибыч

:flower: Вышел в беседку. Ура! Оксана, поздравляю :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Мы все равно вопреки всему и несмотря ни на что самые лучшие :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Натник

> Сообщение от ТЛ
> Уехала на левый берег Волги, загорать буду


 И я хочу!!!!!!!



> Может, в этом году хотя бы на море соберусь...


Алена, где встречаемся? :biggrin:

----------


## Tasha1979

а наше начальство районное продолжает самодурить. Вчера мы проводили торжественное открытие районной спартакиады, в 10 часов утра, на солнцепёке  и пустом стадионе, где кроме колонны с камандами и не было никого. а сегодня закрытие с награждением и концертом. время проведения нам указали, не слушая наших рекомендаций. в 13-30.  мы установили аппаратуру, коллективы с сёл приехали выступить... начали в 15-00, так как спортсмены только к 15 часам закончили соревнования. наградили, опустили флиги, затушили огонь спартакиады и увели комманды. концерт был на пустой стадион. стыд и гнев. вот оно отношение к нашей работе. сами навязали мероприятие, форму и время, и даже не остались посмотреть. ...обидно.

----------


## Гульнур

Оксаночка, поздравляю!!!!  :flower:  Ты просто умничка! :Ok: 

Мы вчера провели праздник - 360-летие села. Все прошло просто отлично! Спонсор мой конечно с подарками постарался. Накупил всего на 130000! Подарки были шикарные - главные призы - микроволновки, кух.комбайны, пылесосы. Детям - огромные м\игрушки. А ночью был шикарный фейерверк!
Праздник получился очень хороший! Спасибо всем, кто поделился сценариями. Одна голова хорошо, а много лучше!

----------


## Зарница

*Tasha1979*,
у  нас тоже это очень обычное явление. Обидно становиться до слез за такое отношение и к себе, и к колегам и к работе. Просто руки опускаются! Но хуже всего становиться от того, что ничего не можешь сделать. БЕССИЛЬНА!

А у меня радостная новость! - я встретилась в живую с нашей форумчанкой!!!!! С вишенкой - владимир!!! Счастье - до сих пор переполняет!!! Теперь я понимаю томадеев и их встречи!Хочется опять и снова!!!

----------


## Алисочка

Добрый день :Aga: 

*22 августа стартует очередной этап акции "Улыбнемся солнечному дню"*
Некоммерческое партнерство «Союз ассоциаций и партнеров индустрии развлечений» (САПИР) в 2009 году выступил с инициативой провести масштабную благотворительную акцию, которая бы стала яркой традицией. Идея возникла в связи с тем, что в настоящее время потенциал парков недооценен либо реализуется не в полной мере. Однако, как отмечает Президент САПИР Роман Романов, парк может стать каналом снятия социальной напряженности, внести свой вклад в поддержку незащищенных групп населения, а также помочь бизнес-организациям в реализации их социальной ответственности. 

Из этой мысли родилась концепция Всероссийского социального проекта «Улыбнемся солнечному дню». 22 августа 2009 года более чем в 80 парках из 53 городов России были установлены «Солнечные копилки», в которые каждый желающий мог сбросить купленный билет. В конце дня количество билетов удваивалось Администрацией парка и передавалось в Комитеты по социальной защите для дальнейшего распределения. 

Парки-участники не только проводили в этот день детские праздники, но и реализовывали собственные инициативы. Так, в парке семейного отдыха «Чудо-остров Чунга-Чанга» г. Томска собирали деньги на лечение двух малышей, болеющих раком крови, а парки ряда городов, например, Южно-Сахалинский парк им. Гагарина, объединили «Улыбнёмся солнечному дню» с традиционной августовской акцией «Соберём детей в школу».

Пилотный проект 2009 года оправдал ожидания организаторов и участников. Акцию поддержали представители бизнеса, 29 депутатов региональных и местных парламентов, а также депутат Государственной Думы РФ Артур Чилингаров. Информационную поддержку проекту оказали более 10 федеральных СМИ. Главным итогом акции стали 33 тысячи собранных билетов – они подарили возможность прокатиться на аттракционе и улыбнуться солнечному дню 33 тысячам ребят, которые по тем или иным причинам были лишены этой возможности. Организаторы проекта рады и тому, что им удалось донести до людей простую мысль: для того, чтобы помочь тем, кто в этом нуждается, необязательно быть богачом; лучше маленькое дело, чем большое участие. 

В настоящий момент начинается подготовка к проведению «Улыбнемся солнечному дню – 2010»: заключаются договоренности об участии, информационной поддержке проекта, разрабатываются программы проведения праздника. 

1 марта состоялась рабочая встреча Президента САПИР Романа Романова с автором и руководителем проекта Андреем Некрасовым. Целью встречи было обсуждение плана проведения мероприятия в 2010 году. 

В этом году организаторы планируют сохранить и расширить принцип удвоения: будет удваиваться не только количество собранных билетов: праздник также пройдет дважды, 1 июня и 22 августа. САПИР намерен привлечь к участию в 2010 году сто парков по всей России и собрать в два раза больше билетов, чем в прошлом году.

*Скажите, вы занимались данным праздником в прошлом году???* или вообще знаете о нем что-нибудь

----------


## Рамоновна

*ТЛ*,
Отдых-это хорошо. Прекрасного настроения!!!




> А у меня радостная новость! - я встретилась в живую с нашей форумчанкой!!!!! С вишенкой - владимир!!! Счастье - до сих пор переполняет!!! Теперь я понимаю томадеев и их встречи!Хочется опять и снова!!!


13-15 июля - тамадея в Белгороде. Мне всего 6 часов езды. Но сейчас решаю вопросы по предстоящей операции. И вопрос не во времени, а финансовый. Нищета, блин! Представляете, КАК обидно???!!!

----------


## Таня Л

> Ни разу море не видела.


Алёна, значит нужно увидеть:smile: Мне помню, оно аж по ночам стало сниться, это море... Заняла денег и мы с Мишкой (сыном) и ещё одной чудой, как я, рванули в Адлер, дикарями... куда приехали в 5 утра сами не знаем. А нас тут по разным сторонам рвут, квартиры предлагают:biggrin: Благо мне в жизни практически всегда встречаются очень хорошие люди, нам такая хозяйка суперская попалась. Отдых был волшебным... Единственное что, потом месяца два работать вообще не хотелось:biggrin:



> А у меня радостная новость! - я встретилась в живую с нашей форумчанкой!!!!!


Здорово! А я навряд ли, когда смогу с вами встретиться, далеко... Если только всех вас в гости к себе зазову, на песочке поваляться, позагорать, рыбки половить, на ночь на берегу Волги в палатке... Эх, нужно точно вас к нам заманить :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



> Но сейчас решаю вопросы по предстоящей операции.


Ирина что-то серъёзное? 



> Мне всего 6 часов езды.


6 часов... это как от нас до Самары. Вроде бы рядом, но в то же время так далеко...

----------


## Таня Л

Угощаю всех нашей клубникой. Хоть она и мелкая (4-ый сбор), зато ароматная и сладкая-сладкая:smile:

А это в подарок роза с нашей дачи:smile:

Заманиваю:biggrin:

----------


## Ингуша

Вкуснотища!!!!!!!!!!!Спасибо!!!

----------


## nickolka-parovoz

Море Радости и Горы Удовольствия, дорогие друзья! И тем. кто будет отдыхать, и тем. кто станет для того трудиться! Т_ворческое РадостноеУвлекательноеДело - СозДавать Праздники. Мы развозим их на автомобиле. Посему и назывемся АвтоКЛУБ. Меня зовут Николай. Мне о-о-очень понравился этот форум. Надеюсь прийти "КО ДВОРУ". Желаю ВСЕМ! ВСЕМ! ВСЕМ! по-больше вдохновенных ТЕМ! Вот так сразу понесло...Спасибо за понимание, терпение и ВНИМАНИЕ!!!_ :Ok:

----------


## rj95iko64

*nickolka-parovoz*,
 О! В нашем полку прибыло!
Привет, Николай! - проходи, располагайся, чувствуй себя, как дома!
Мы рады новым знакомствам!

----------


## Скибыч

*Мелодия*,
 С 2005 года проводится в День России на стадионе "Динамо" в Омске. 1500-2000 артистов от всех районов области и города. "Разбиты" по "зонам"(южные, северные...) Каждая зона готовит свои номера в соответствии с темой праздника. Репетиции есть выездные(1-2) по зонам и одна генеральная непосредственно на стадионе. Зрелище красивое, хоть и затратное для местных бюджетов. Наш ДК еще ни одного "Поля" не пропустил. Идея "Поля" не знаю чья, но по слухам, нечто подобное проводится в где-то в Прибалтике.

----------


## Скибыч

*Tasha1979*,
 "Королева" в субботу 26 июня. Смету подали 1 июня. Деньги дают только завтра. На 70 человек костюмы пошить надо. Придется видимо ночевать на работе.

----------


## гунька

*nickolka-parovoz*,
Добро пожаловать! Очень рады новенькому, тем более мужчине!:biggrin:У нас их мало, зато какие! :Ok:  :Ok: Вливайся, друг, в нашу супер-компанию!

----------


## гунька

*ТЛ*,



> . Если только всех вас в гости к себе зазову, на песочке поваляться, позагорать, рыбки половить, на ночь на берегу Волги в палатке... Эх, нужно точно вас к нам заманить


Танюшка, а мы ведь можем и припереться! так что ловим на слове!:tongue:
Спасибо за вкусности!

----------


## Натник

> Море Радости и Горы Удовольствия, дорогие друзья! И тем. кто будет отдыхать, и тем. кто станет для того трудиться! Творческое РадостноеУвлекательноеДело - СозДавать Праздники


Здравствуйте! Очень приятно познакомиться! А это у вас не аббревиатура вашего автоклуба зашифрована?Расшифруйте, пожалуйста!:biggrin:

----------


## Рамоновна

*nickolka-parovoz*,
Привет, коллега!!! Да еще мужшина!!! 
Девочки, симпатичный!!! 
В культуре в принципе не может быть некрасивых мужиков, а только такие:

Мужчина - это где-то, а не рядом,
Мужчина - это деньги по уму.
Мужчина - безусловно, то, что надо,
Хотя неясно до сих пор - кому?
Мужчина - это трезво, а не пьяно,
Мужчина - это рыцарство живьём.
Мужчина - это верность без обмана
Одной и двум, а иногда и трём.
Мужчина - это брюки, а не юбка,
Мужчина - это внешность, а не вес,
Мужчина - это суп, картошка с луком,
Котлеты и салат в один присест.
Мужчина - это Коля, а не Оля,
Мужчина - это пекло, а не зной,
Мужчина - это сидя, а не стоя
Добраться на автобусе домой.
Мужчина - это лёжа на диване,
А не на кухне стоя у плиты,
Мужчина - это вечер в ресторане,
А не в плену домашней суеты.
Мужчине по плечу любое чудо,
Со всяким делом справится один.
И в том, что столько женщин ходит всюду
Заслуга исключительно мужчин!

ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!




> Ирина что-то серъёзное?


Сердце. Манифестирующий синдром ВПВ/врожденное/. Грозят внезапной смертью. Операция - электроды через вены до сердца, отжигают что надо, и назад. Бесплатно, только в карманы насовать. Щас два праздника оттамадю- и туда. 

Работы- гора! Про плохое думать некогда.

----------


## Скибыч

Выпускной прошел хорошо. Без лишнего официоза и от души. Досада и обида на Министерство обороны. :mad:Доча хотела в Новочеркасское военное училище поступать. Прошла все комиссии и тесты. Только 18 июня в военкомате сказали, что "девчачьего" набора нет. Теперь думаем куда пристроить ЕГЭ по физике.:frown:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Сообщение от ТЛ 
> . Если только всех вас в гости к себе зазову, на песочке поваляться, позагорать, рыбки половить, на ночь на берегу Волги в палатке... Эх, нужно точно вас к нам заманить
> 
> Танюшка, а мы ведь можем и припереться!


Ага, и потом будешь думать, как этих буйных унять от разговоров о работе :Aga:

----------


## Таня Л

> Танюшка, а мы ведь можем и припереться! так что ловим на слове!





> Ага, и потом будешь думать, как этих буйных унять от разговоров о работе


Я даже очень серъёзно, я вообще человек очь сурёзный:biggrin:



> Про плохое думать некогда.


Иринка, да ну его это плохое... Держись! Мы хоть и далеко, но мы с тобой.

*nickolka-parovoz,*
Здравствуйте!!! Добро пожаловать, хлеб-соль. В общем - рады видеть!:smile:

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*,



> Ага, и потом будешь думать, как этих буйных унять от разговоров о работе


Нет, Маришка, мы будем про муЩЩинок....:biggrin:
Ты, говорят, С Ленуськой нашей Зарницей виделась? Везееееет! :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Ты, говорят, С Ленуськой нашей Зарницей виделась?


Да, между Владимиром и Новгородом оказался город Петербург, в который в одно время мы и приехали:biggrin:

----------


## nickolka-parovoz

Спасибо за ГостяПриимство! Очень Рад Вашему, а теперь Верю и Нашему сообществу. Аббревиатура родилась во время общения с Вами.Вдохновение - БезУсловный компонент нашей работы. А когда попадаешь в Общество родных по Духу людей, да ещё...таких ОЧАРОВАТЕЛЬНЫХ ДЕВУШЕК, тогда сердце ПОЁТ!!! Конечно, вдохновение - вдохновением, а ПОДГОТОВКА, разумеется НЕОБХОДИМА. Совсем недавно провели татарский национальный праздник САБАНТУЙ, а на этой неделе ПРОВЕДЁМ ТРИ: праздник малой деревни; региональный литературный фестиваль; праздник большого посёлка и...в четверг(в первый раз) - ВЫПУСКНОЙ!! Очень рад, что нашёл ВАС!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## гунька

*nickolka-parovoz*,



> таких ОЧАРОВАТЕЛЬНЫХ ДЕВУШЕК,


 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: Приятно, черт возьми...девушками обозвали на пятом-то десятке... :Ok:

----------


## ильгиз

Всем Доброе утро, новеньких принимаете из сельской местности, я директор сельского Дома культуры.

----------


## Гульнур

> Всем Доброе утро, новеньких принимаете из сельской местности, я директор сельского Дома культуры.


Добро пожаловать. Здесь сельских не так уж и мало. В нашем полку прибыло:smile: А с какой области, если не секрет?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Здравствуйте всем!!! Наконец-то закончились проблемы с интернетом, и я снова с вами :Oj:   Оксана, поздравляю! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Николай, Ильгиз,
[IMG]http://*********ru/1357502m.jpg[/IMG]
Ильгиз, мы - коллеги

----------


## Radion68

*Рамоновна*,

Не переживайте, все у вас будет  хорошо со здоровьем. А где будут делать операцию?  Зато потом как второе жизнь  начинается, это я вам не голословно говорю, сама через это прошла, правда давно - 11 лет назад. Потом еще и ляльку родила. Самое главное верить, что все будет хорошо.

----------


## Бирюза

*Рамоновна,*  Будьте уверены в своих силах , настройтесь только на Удачу и Успех!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Не переживайте, все у вас будет  хорошо со здоровьем. А где будут делать операцию?


В Воронеже. У нас хорошее кардиологическое отделение. Федеральная программа и все такое.




> Приятно, черт возьми...девушками обозвали на пятом-то десятке...


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Сегодня получила подарок от форума за сценарий к Дню Победы.
*
Хочу рассказать историю получения посылки.

Звонит на работу муж и говорит: "Тебе из Москвы от Захаровой Ирины - ценная бандероль". Я- в крайнем удивлении. Я действительно знаю Захарову Ирину, проживающую в Москве. Она была моей одногруппницей в педучилище 20 лет назад. Накануне юбилея выпуска списались в "Одноклассниках", пообщались, потом как-то сошло на нет. И вдруг- от нее посылка?!
Продолжая ничего не понимать, иду на почту, получаю бандероль, открываю...  Понимания не прибавляется. 
Еду домой, открываю интернет, на Одноклассниках висит от нее только мартовское поздравление с Днем рождения. Все. Тупик.
Мужу говорю, что это какая-то ошибка, коробку не вскрывать, в розетку не включать. Еду на работу.
И тут- снова звонок от мужа. Спрашивает, какая кличка была у Захаровой в училище. Отвечаю, что никакой. А он мне- про Рыжую Скво. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Представляете, она в жизни- ТОЖЕ Захарова Ирина!
Как опытный милиционер, он вчитался в адресат, чего я не сделала, потому что, увидев знакомые имя и фамилию, на все остальное просто не обратила внимания. А в скобочках мелким шрифтом стояло: РЫЖАЯ СКВО.

ВСЕ сразу встало на свои места. Вот такая история.

Да, совсем забыла- подарили миксер-блендер-взбивать в стакане.

*ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ спасибо за поддержку и теплые слова*

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ириша, поздравляю еще раз с победой в конкурсе! :flower: 

И удачи тебе. Все будет хорошо. Главное - не переживай сильно. Будь уверенна в том, что все будет так как надо. То есть лучше, чем сейчас!
Здоровья тебе!!!!

----------


## Гульнур

Рамоновна
Поздравляю с наградой, нашедшего своего героя.  :flower: :smile:
А со здоровьем думаю все будет хорошо.  :Ok:  Главное не падать духом, а уж мы культработники это умеем.

----------


## Таня Л

> Да, совсем забыла- подарили миксер-блендер-взбивать в стакане.


Ирина, от души прими поздравления!!!:smile:
Меня сегодня одарили стереомагнитолой HYUNDAI за чтение стих-я Евтушенко "Сказка о русской игрушке" (там правда всего Диплом 1-ой степени :frown:).  А я блендер хотела, Ирина, давай меняться :biggrin:



> Сообщение от гунька 
> Приятно, черт возьми...девушками обозвали на пятом-то десятке...


Ой, Алёнка :smile:

----------


## Radion68

*ТЛ*,

Тоже поздравляю с премией. А где это читали стихи? На каком конкурсе?

----------


## Рамоновна

> А я блендер хотела, Ирина, давай меняться


Не-а! Я жадная. Тем более, наконец-то в доме появилась замена миксеру, который я покупала по большо-о-ому блату аж в 1990 году. Представляете, до сих пор работал!!!

----------


## Таня Л

> А где это читали стихи? На каком конкурсе?


Да на нашем областном, ещё зимой. Наконец-то "награда нашла своего героя" :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:kuku

----------


## Гульнур

Хочу поделиться радостью. :rolleyes:Вчера ездили на региональный конкурс татарской песни. Выставляла трех солистов. И все три заняли призовые места.  :Ok:  Одна солистка заняла первое место, одна третье среди молодежи. И один солист занял третье место в старшей группе - старше 35 лет.

----------


## гунька

*Гульнур*,
Поздравляю! :Ok:  :flower:  Молодцы!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Гульнур*,
* ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!*

----------


## Цинториончик

:rolleyes:     Реябта всем привет, зашиваюсь совсем в работе и давно не заходила на форум, а тут столько новостей. Ирина, поздравляю с победой  :flower:  в этом я думаю почти никто и не сомневался, Вы у нас лучшая!!! 
      Всем новеньким, ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!!  :Aga:  Николай мы с вами бывшие коллеги, сейчас я уже перевелась на другую должность!
ну а клубника меня сразила я аж слюнками подавилсь, я её так обожаю!!!
      А у меня тоже новости, провели в субботу районный сабантуй вроде всё было в норме, но я после него сразу уехала работать на свадьбу домой попала только в час ночи совершенно не чувствуя ног, всё воскресенье отходила даже говорила медленнее обычного в 3 раза, но радует одно хоть денег заработала. Но самое интересное, что меня кинул диджей которого они заказали, пришлось начинать позже на час ехать за своей аппаратурой, а до этого их кинула тамада мне позвонили за 2 дня до свадьбы, короче веселуха.
            Но, а самая главная новость я через 4 дня ухожу в ОТПУСК kuku. уже дни считаю, а поеду не как все нормальные люди на юг, а как влюблённая декабристка на север к милому, ну а в начале заеду к маме ремонт доделать!!!:biggrin: А до отпуска надо провести финал районного конкурса работающей молодёжи!!!:cool:
           К стати Саша на счёт АКСАКАЛА - ты это брось, мы молодёжь учиться то у кого должны????? Так что ни какой пенсии!!!! Ни-ни-ни!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :tongue:

----------


## Naira

Ой,как давно я тут не была!!!!!Столько новостей!
Рамоновна присоединяюсь к поздравлениям и держу пальцы крестиком,не боись,все будет хорошо!После операции приглашаю в гости,на море,присоединяйтесь кто желает:smile: Правда погода пока не радует,то жара 40%, то льет по три дня:frown:

----------


## Зарница

Ну - всем привет!!! Наконец то за последние несколько недель я провожу вечер дома!!!!! Естесственно - сразу сюда: что да как...
Ира - держись!
Таня, Гульнур - поздравляю!
Надя - искренне завидую!  (твоему отпуску)

А я наконец то провела юбилей Главы - уффф, ну и тяжко он достался!!! Сценарии постоянно запарывали...., то это не так, то то... Думала никогда не закончиться весь этот кошмар! Были моменты когда не спали сутками!!! Труды не прошли даром - все получилось замечательно! Я впервые порводила такой банкет, поэтому на мой взгляд суховато..., но те кто уже присутствовал неоднократно на таких мероприятиях - отзывались с искренним восхищением. Остался доволен и губернатор - что для нас в принципе было самое главное!:rolleyes: Но оооочень хорошо получился фоторолик!!! Просто супер!!! Вот этим действительно можно гордиться!!!  Слава Богу что все закончилось!!! Даже не вериться!!! 
Но... неуспела даже еще и расслабиться - приказ проводить Ивана Купало. (хотя не планировали в этом году, и деньги на этот праздник не закладывали). :frown: 
Ох и не хочется!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ловлю себя на мысли - что стала тихо ненавидить праздники!:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Ловлю себя на мысли - что стала тихо ненавидить праздники!


А у нас это уже семейное - дети, потому,что в праздники не видят родителей, а мы после праздников как выжатые лимоны :biggrin: Ну, у меня муж часто любит повторять: у артиста голова в цветах, а  :Jopa:  (сорри) в мыле. :Aga:

----------


## Зарница

Привет всем! Скажите - кто нибудь, что нибудь знает про то, что с 1 мая должен быть ОКЛАД не менее 4330? У меня на данный момент есть работники, у которых оклад меньше минималки, и мы догоняем до этой суммы всяческими надбавками. А теперь сказали что надо делать перерасчет, что бы оклад был 4330. Ума не приложу откуда брать деньги - фонд з/п не добавляют. Опять сокращать? - кого? уже итак работников не осталось... И куда все катится?

А еще очередная фишка - поставить в учреждениях счетчики по теплу и по воде. Финансы изыскивать самим. А где - не сказали. Мне "всего - то" надо 1млн. Даже и незнаю что делать. Теперь ежегодно мы должны экономить тепло и электричество по 3%. В течении 5 лет. Т.е. мне не будут ежегодно додовать эти 3%. Если будет перерасход - опять таки сосвоих денег доплачивать. Предложили отключить телефоны, не включать воду и свет... А как же работать??????? Со всех сторон поджимают!!!!, руки опускаются...

----------


## Скибыч

Ура, "Королева спорта" прошла хорошо. Зря боялся за открытие. Оказывается, нужно всего ничего: хорошая хореграфия, ответственные люди и душа. Видеоотчет выложу чуть позже. Закрытие делали в ДК. На улице жара. Выполз вопрос - как флаги опустить? Они же на стадионе. Сняли на видео спуск флага. В "пинакле" соединили его с Гимном. Подогнали скорость видео под длину Гимна. Воспроизвели на экран. Получилось супер. Народ оценил фишку. Во время награждения сожгли "пищалки" (2500 каждая) - микрофон несли мимо колонки. Вчера в Омск ездил. Нашел мастера - перемотал. Одна гора с плеч.В субботу школе столетний юбилей. Позавчера в компе появился баннер. Удалить не могу. Ничего не работает. Сейчас мучу и его и себя. Вся музыка там. Это еще одна гора. Думаю, обойдем :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Скибыч*,
 Юра! С удачным тебя завершением дела! Удачи в будущем!  :flower:

----------


## Таня Л

Всем привет!
Гульнур, поздравляю!  :flower: 
Надя, отпуск - это всегда супер! Рада за тебя!:smile:
Лена, ты наконец-то сбросила этот груз-юбилей, молодец! :Ok: 
А у нас 10-го июля - День Нептуна, почему 10-го да ещё в июле? Начальство так захотело. kuku Так что вместо Ивана Купалы, у нас День Нептуна… Интересно, а если они перед Новым годом отправят нас подснежники собирать?
:biggrin:

----------


## Таня Л

> Ура, "Королева спорта" прошла хорошо.


Юра, поздравляю! Не падай духом, впереди ещё много чего интересного :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Привет всем! Скажите - кто нибудь, что нибудь знает про то, что с 1 мая должен быть ОКЛАД не менее 4330? У меня на данный момент есть работники, у которых оклад меньше минималки, и мы догоняем до этой суммы всяческими надбавками. А теперь сказали что надо делать перерасчет, что бы оклад был 4330.


У нас про это- тишина. А что изменится, если вам убрать %, и сделать 4330 без них? Какая разница работнику- получать-то будет он одинаково.


> А еще очередная фишка - поставить в учреждениях счетчики по теплу и по воде. Финансы изыскивать самим. А где - не сказали. Мне "всего - то" надо 1млн. Даже и незнаю что делать. Теперь ежегодно мы должны экономить тепло и электричество по 3%. В течении 5 лет. Т.е. мне не будут ежегодно додовать эти 3%. Если будет перерасход - опять таки сосвоих денег доплачивать. Предложили отключить телефоны, не включать воду и свет... А как же работать??????? Со всех сторон поджимают!!!!, руки опускаются...


Это уже просто 100 х  :Jopa: 
Поэтому и боюсь автономки. Тогда за нас так же возьмутся. Я бы в таких условиях вряд ли смогла работать...

*Скибыч*, молодец!!! Поздравляю от всей души!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Теперь ежегодно мы должны экономить тепло и электричество по 3%. В течении 5 лет. Т.е. мне не будут ежегодно додовать эти 3%. Если будет перерасход - опять таки сосвоих денег доплачивать


У нас в прошлом году в связи с кризисом урезали лимиты на связь и тепло на 30  :Vah: %. Вот второй год и крутимся. Кризис вроде прошёл, а лимиты не вернули. Связь уже на исходе. А ведь всё равно выкрутимся, где наша не пропадала

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сегодня получила подарок от форума за сценарий к Дню Победы.


Ириш, Юля, вы бы хоть посмотрели видео, где я говорю о подарках! Тогда и непоняток бы не возникло. Эххх, заглядывайте в другие разделы, девчата- ребята!!...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> К концу года останусь я, я и еще раз я


А может и тебе народ поддержать за компанию:biggrin:

----------


## Гульнур

> А у меня еще одна новость, незнаю радоваться а незнай плакать:мои работники повально собрались в декрет!!!! К концу года останусь я, я и еще раз я.Вот веселуха то начнется!!!!!:biggrin:


Ты не одинока. У меня та же история. Двое ушли в декрет, одна уже полгода на больничном. Кручусь, как белка в колесе. Насколько меня хватит неизвестно. А тут еще самой после 20 в больницу ложиться на операцию. И останется на весь ДК один человек - мой муж.kuku

----------


## Таня Л

> А у меня еще одна новость, незнаю радоваться а незнай плакать:мои работники повально собрались в декрет!!!!





> Ты не одинока. У меня та же история. Двое ушли в декрет,


Хе-хе, и у меня одна в октябре в декрет уходит и три моих звездочки (худрук, зав. культурно-досуговым отделом, методист по работе с детьми) тоже мне "грозят", что одновременно в декрет уйдут... Заразная, однако, болезнь:biggrin:
Я вот думаю, сыну 7 июля 17 будет...Может мне их опередить, звёздочек своих...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Зарница

> А может и тебе народ поддержать за компанию:biggrin:


Можно:biggrin: А на дверь учреждения табличку повесить: "ВСЕ УШЛИ В ДЕКРЕТ!":biggrin:

----------


## Victorya

У вас народ хотя бы в декрет массово собирается... А у нас Центре досуга художественный руководитель взял очередной отпуск и подался в Москву на заработки. Результат - с 10 июля рассчитывается и отправляется на вольные хлеба.
В это же время РДК тоже лишился худ. рука, и после отпуска не вернутся режиссер и культорганизатор (молодая пара после кулька, приехали думали город им поможет с жильем, год отработали снимали квартиру самостоятельно. Ничего реального не дождавшись - уезжают.) Жалко, толковые, а главное талантливые и МОЛОДЫЕ ребята!

----------


## гунька

*Victorya*,
Викуся, привет! Давно тебя не видно....в делах? Как хоть ты?
А насчет того, что в Москву - там опять сейчас конторы набирают людей, говорят, кризису капец :biggrin:, так что люди от нашей зарплаты и от грядущей автономки будут уезжать.
Но мы-то не сдадимся? А, девчата? :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

"КАК ВЕСТИ СЕБЯ, КОГДА ПРЕДЛОЖИЛИ ОПЕРАЦИЮ"

1. Не верьте врачу, который ставит диагноз, если он же и будет оперировать.
2. Сделайте те же анализы и обследование как минимум еще в 2-х местах. Никому не говорите, что вы это делаете не в первый раз.
3. Найдите хорошего специалиста и покажите ему все три заключения.


Я все это проделала- пыталась убедить себя, что операция действительно нужна. ЭТО БЫЛ ШОК!!! Все, кроме собирающегося оперировать врача сказали, что операция мне не нужна. Да, синдром ВПВ. Но никаких прогнозов на ухудшение ситуации никто не дал. В своем сегодняшнем состоянии я могу прожить до конца жизни и умереть совсем от другого. 

Вот так.

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*,



> Но никаких прогнозов на ухудшение ситуации никто не дал. В своем сегодняшнем состоянии я могу прожить до конца жизни


Ну и слава Богу!!! Живи, Ириша и будь здорова! Туда мы всегда успеем - не дождутся!:biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Victorya

> Викуся, привет! Давно тебя не видно....в делах? Как хоть ты?


Алена, действительно, последнее время крутилась как белка в колесе, на форум заглядывала постоянно, но ни сил, ни времени на общение не оставалось. На работе не особенно загружена была, как обычно несколько выездных концертов в месяц, пару-тройка мероприятий, в общем не обременительно... Но кроме этого, занималась оформлением выпускных папок одиннадцатикласникам, а также подготовкой их же выпускных вечеров... Именно эта работа съедала все мое свободное время последние три месяца. Но слава Богу все завершилось!!! Теперь могу вздохнуть свободно... В отпуск собираюсь в конце месяца, в середине августа поеду с сыном на море (сегодня уже билеты взяла). Вот и все мои новости. А ещё!!! Сегодня директор предложила подумать о переходе на должность художественного руководителя (в настоящее время я заведующая организационно-методическим центром), подумаю день-другой и наверное перейду.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Но мы-то не сдадимся


А куда нам деться с тонущего корабля :biggrin:

----------


## Скибыч

> [b]
> Но мы-то не сдадимся? А, девчата?


И я, и я, и я того же мнения:biggrin:

*Рамоновна,*
МолодЕц, Ирина! Все правильно сделала! Держать хвост пистолетом и все будет хорошо.

----------


## Таня Л

> Но мы-то не сдадимся?


Алёна, не зря же говорят: Нас в дверь гонят, а мы через форточку возвращаемся:biggrin: Без культуры никуда:biggrin:

Ирина, здоровья! А врачи залечить нас всегда успеют... им только волю дай:smile:

----------


## Radion68

*Рамоновна*,

Дай Бог вам здоровья на долгие годы! Если конечно,ничего не беспокоит, то можно и не оперировать, а вот если... Я например, оперировалась в Бакулевском институте, и так же домашний диагноз, там не подтвердился, но меня же беспокоило  что-то. И пока они не выяснили что со мной, (а на это ушло 1,5 месяца) операцию не делали. А когда выяснили, то предложили оперироваться , ставя совсем другой диагноз. Вы там рядом с Москвой, может проехали бы, проконсультировались. Аппаратура там очень хорошая, специалисты высококвалифицированные. Если там скажут нет, значит действительно, не  надо вмешиваться. После 20 лет  мытарств по сердечным клиникам, все таки  теперь я  им доверяю  больше  всего.

----------


## Таня Л

Сегодня для меня самый счастливый день! Моему родному человечку, любимому сынуле исполнилось 17 лет! Эх, растут детки… Как  будто это было вчера, как он категорически отказывался «покидать своё убежище». 17 лет прошло и настырство только крепнет с годами :smile:



Мишка фоткал сам себя, но мне это фото очень нравится.

Всех с Иваном Купалой! Обливаемся водой, «смываем грехи, накопившиеся за год»!:biggrin:
Благополучия, здоровья, светлого и большого счастья вам и вашим близким людям!

----------


## гунька

*ТЛ*,



> Моему родному человечку, любимому сынуле исполнилось 17 лет! Эх, растут детки…


Ну, Танюшка, никогда бы не подумала, что у тебя взрослый сын! Девочка совсем на аватарке! Поздравляю с новорожденным!

----------


## Таня Л

Алёна, спасибо  :Oj: :smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*ТЛ*,
 С новорожденным, Танюша! Дай Бог ему счастья и удачи!. А маме - здоровья!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## гунька

*Дорогие мои! С праздником вас! С Днем Семьи, Любви и Верности!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1428163m.jpg[/IMG]
Любви вам, семейного благополучия, счастья и понимания ваших близких! Пусть ваши детки вас только радуют!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1427139m.jpg[/IMG]

И пусть хранят вас и ваши семьи святые Петр и Феврония!

----------


## Таня Л

И снова здравствуйте! Всё, жара достала... У меня забастовка: надоело работать, хочу в отпуск! И дальше тоненьким противозно-писклявым голоском: "А я сошла с ума, такая вот досада. Ля-ля-ля...":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## гунька

> "А я сошла с ума, такая вот досада. Ля-ля-ля..."


Аналогично.....Хоть я и в отпуске, но жара достала....

----------


## Гульнур

> Аналогично.....Хоть я и в отпуске, но жара достала....


Как я вам завидую. А у нас еще и лета не было. Холодно. Температура всего навсего +10-12. Дожди уже заливают все подряд. Скукота, слякоть, холод...... И это при том, что я тоже в отпуске.

----------


## Рамоновна

ЖАРА...
А я подрядилась один неприглядный зал к свадьбе задрапировать. 150 метров полотна глажу второй день... Мало того, что на улице +35, я еще и с утюгом.

----------


## Натник

> Мало того, что на улице +35, я еще и с утюгом.


:eek::redface:
а у нас +40 в тени...кошмар.....:frown:Люди! Заберите меня на север!(это у меня крик души такой, от изнеможения....)

----------


## Скибыч

> :eek::redface:
> а у нас +40 в тени...кошмар


А кто вас в тень гонит...:biggrin:

У нас вчера дождь прошел. С утра до обеда. Сегодня еще грязь. Травку косить хотел - не поеду. И в воскресенье вечером лупанул ливень минут двадцать - тридцать. Земляники море. Прямо в поле вдоль дорог большие лужайки. Каждый день народ ездит и ведрами возит. :Ok: 
В субботу - воскресенье свадьбу вели с женой. Получилось хорошо. Песни пел (простите, подпевал музыканту) - охрип. Через 10 дней еще одна и 31 еще одна. Потом не берусь - уборочная кампания - это святое.
Хотел выложить файлик с "Королевой" - комп перегрузился во время сохранения фильма.:frown: Еще раз поставил. Ждем.

----------


## Зарница

Всем всем привет!!!!! Ну вот, наконец то добралась до инета и ...... спешу поделиться..... 8 июля, на Петра и Февронью
Я ВЫШЛА ЗАМУЖ!!!, :Oj:  а  вчера было ВЕНЧАНИЕ!!! Все прошло ооочень красиво и душевно!
 Теперь я девушка порядочная:tongue:, правильная :Ha:  (и это после 10 лет совместной жизни!!!)

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Поздравляю, милая Леночка!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ну, наконец-то!!!!!!
Я очень за тебя рада  :Aga: 
Пусть у вас всё будет хорошо!!!!! Вот и повод поддержать своих сотрудниц (к свадьбе спальню достроили?)  :Oj: 
Передавай привет и поздравления теперь уже законному супругу!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Земляники море. Прямо в поле вдоль дорог большие лужайки. Каждый день народ ездит и ведрами возит


Зави-и-идую:biggrin:
А у нас литрик мятой землянички - 250 руб. Так, что, хошь не хошь, а я в очереди за земляничным вареньем :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## гунька

*Зарница*,
*Зарница*,
  Леночка, от всей души поздравляю! Счастья вам, и еще много-много раз счастья!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1459510m.gif[/IMG]

Живите дружно, радостно, мирно! Совет вам да любовь!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1453366m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Naira

> Аналогично.....Хоть я и в отпуске, но жара достала....


хоть я и в отпуске и жара достала,но отдохнуть не дают,уже и телефон выключала, бесполезно,из под земли достанут,ага :Aga:

----------


## Фуксия

Цинториончик! У меня как и у тебя с митингами такая же ассоциация, поэтому считаю что на митинге хлеб-соль неуместны. У нас было открытие моста, там встречали с караваем, но я считаю это не митинг.

----------


## Натник

*Зарница*, Ленуся! Я тебя поздравляю с законным браком! ( что за слово! такое хорошее дело таким словом обозвали):biggrin:Я тебе желаю много-много счастья, любви, столько же здоровья, ну и всего-всего, самого-самого, короче, СОВЕТ ДА ЛЮБОВЬ! :flower:

----------


## Натник

На дворе лето в самом разгаре, жара, духота, пекло... Предлагаю экскурс  на одну из наших улиц. Вот что я недавно увидела, проезжая мимо...

----------


## Рамоновна

ЛЕНОЧКА!!! ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ-С ДНЕМ СВАДЬБЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1461392m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Зарница

Девочки - СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за поздравления!!! Хотя мы и прожили совместно 10 лет, и за эти годы было все, и хорошее, и плохое, но сейчас про это вообще не думаешь и не вспоминаешь - чувста радости почему то переполняют всю меня. Ощущения - как будто все делаешь, все ощущаешь как в первый раз. 
И плевать на то, что температура в тени 41, и нет дождей, и на работе как всегда - завал, тем не менее - *ВСЕ ЗДОРОВО!!! ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!*

----------


## Таня Л

Всем доброе время суток! :smile: Сижу у открытого окна, ветерок дует, кайф... Лягу спать на подоконнике:biggrin:




> Всем всем привет!!!!! спешу поделиться..... 8 июля, на Петра и Февронью
> Я ВЫШЛА ЗАМУЖ!!!, а вчера было ВЕНЧАНИЕ!!! Все прошло ооочень красиво и душевно!


Леночка, прости, что не поздравила раньше! От всей души!!! Любви, благополучия, взаимопонимания и взаимоуважения! Горько!!!!:wink:

----------


## Скибыч

Лена, поздравляю с новым Днем рождения вашей семьи. Взаимопонимания, здоровья и всех благ :flower:  :flower:  :flower: .

Фрагменты "Королевы спорта" http://files.mail.ru/I6UHUO

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Леночка, очень рада за вас!!!  Я пожелаю, чтобы в вашей жизни всегда присутствовали четыре святых имени, четыре ангела-хранителя: Вера, Надежда, Любовь и Софья - мудрость. Следуйте им, и дай Бог вам счастья в семейной жизни. 
За вашу любовь!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1457369m.jpg[/IMG]
*Натник*, Наташа, это унас по улице: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1465561m.jpg[/IMG]

Юра, молодец, прекрасные идеи, кое-что взяла на заметку, очень понравилось с кольцами!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Сижу у открытого окна, ветерок дует


А у нас и в окно не дует  :Aga:  Жара!!! Купаться хочется, а некогда - скоро день города -1020лет, на работе зашив полный, ничего не успеваю.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем привет! 
А у нас в полном разгаре уборка. Осталось еще несколько дней и все будет завершено. Урожай радует в этом году. И погода не подводит. 

 

Готовимся  к празднику Урожая.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Вчера озадачена была новым заданием управления. Расписать план аукционов и котировок на период 2011-2013 годы по инновационным технологиям. При этом денег реальных, и даже в планах - нет. Сказали, если всё красиво сделаете, может включат в какую-то программу и выделят деньги. Но что считать инновационными технологиями в ДК до меня никак не дойдёт, наверное от жары мозги совсем расплавились :Vah:  Спросила - можно ли написать приобретение компьютерной техники - говорят нет, не подходит. Зато подходят почему-то электоросберегаюие лампочки. Помогите кто может..... Что туда можно запихать:biggrin:

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Мариш, у меня тоже почему то стоит в голове оргтехника.Еще аппаратура, свет сценический,проектор,видеокамера... но все это только для нас инновационные технологии и роскошь!
Я допустим мечтаю иметь связь между звукарем и ведущими. Но опять таки все это тебе не подходит. Может аттракционы?, транспорт?..., блин, даже и незнаю...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Вчера озадачена была новым заданием управления. Расписать план аукционов и котировок на период 2011-2013 годы по инновационным технологиям.


Может: 
-создание цифровой базы данных чего-нибудь
-открытие экспериментальной площадки
-обучение менеджменту в культуре

а вот здесь много чего интересного вообще про инновации
http://www.cecsi.ru/coach/innovation.html

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> а вот здесь много чего интересного вообще про инновации
> http://www.cecsi.ru/coach/innovation.html


Интересного много,  её бы по культуре кто что написал:biggrin:
Что для нас инновация - для Москвы пройденный период. Нам бы догнать хоть чуть-чуть, а уж об инновациях ... молчу.  У нас к компу очередь - кто печатать будет, то ли секрктарь приказы, толи режиссёр сценарий. О цифровых экранах даже не заикаемся и не мечтаем. А может помечтать? Так боязно = помечтаем, а потом скажут - софинансирование давайте.
Кстати, у вас с переходом что-нибудь понятно? У нас полнейшее молчание, то ли автономка, то ли БУНТ :Vah:

----------


## Зарница

> Кстати, у вас с переходом что-нибудь понятно? У нас полнейшее молчание, то ли автономка, то ли БУНТ


У нас все тихо -  молчат.... как партизаны:biggrin:. И не от кого ничего не добиться: то ли готовить документы, то ли нет... Хуже всего неизвестность. :cool:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
*Зарница*,
 Девочки, все будет известно в декабре месяце. :smile:Вот будет марафон... :wink:предновогодний.. Я это уже проходила.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Кстати, у вас с переходом что-нибудь понятно? У нас полнейшее молчание, то ли автономка, то ли БУНТ


По закону до 1 ноября муниципальные органы власти дорлжны передать в казначейство списки: кто кем/чем будет.

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки, мальчики всем огромный привет!!! Вот и закончился мой отпуск вызвали на неделю раньше я если честно и не удивилась, надо готовить 2 мероприятия: День ВДВ у нас обычно большой праздник мини День города и шествие и митинг и вечерний концерт, а 7 августа районые летние сельские спортивные игры, короче работы хватит, а забыла ещё о конкурсе Молодёжное подворье. А настроя пока нет ни какого, в отпуске вроде нормально, но дома гости а я с ними не могу расслабиться и отдохнуть племянник маленький поднимает утром пораньше а для меня самое главное выспаться.
         На север к милому съездила хорошо познакомилась с папой и семьёй дяди ну и конечно с друзьями, взрослая вроде девочка а волновалась ужасно, но всё пошло хорошо. Вот опять ждать месяца 4 до следующей встречи тяжело, а по другому ни как он завёт на север, а я не хочу в Тюмени лучше, посмотрим чья возьмёт.
         Ремонт у мамы сделали я даже свои красивые нарощенные ногти не повредила, получилось хорошо даже самим понравилось!
         Всё что планировала на отпуск сделала, только отдохнуть не успела!
         Почитала Ваши новости:
Леночка, искренние поздравления!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Романовна. Вы молодец, всё сделали правильно я тоже нашим врачам совершенно не доверяю! Крепкого вам здоровья на долгие годы!!!!!!

Ну, а на счёт жары у нас всё интересно вот например вчера было почти сорок градусов, а сегодня с утра встала 15 градусник показывает даже не поверила, но так и есть, дождей нет, урожай есть, но гораздо хуче чем  обычно.

Ну в кратце вроде обо всём немного рассказала надо потихоньку вливаться в рабочий ритм но так не хочется, тяжко даже вставать в 6-30, но это временно!!!

----------


## вокся

> Как я вам завидую. А у нас еще и лета не было. Холодно. Температура всего навсего +10-12. Дожди уже заливают все подряд. Скукота, слякоть, холод......


У нас за последние две недели сегодня первый раз выглянуло солнышко по-нормулю))) Но не на долго. Уже завта будет все тоже самое(((

----------


## вокся

> а забыла ещё о конкурсе Молодёжное подворье


А это про что, можно поинтересоваться?:smile:

----------


## Цинториончик

> А это про что, можно поинтересоваться?


Конечно можно мы уже будем проводить 3 год, в начале попробовали и стал конкурс традиционным его затеяла область суть - заочный смотр-конкурс "Молодёжное подворье" для молодых семей до 30 лет одному из супругов. 3 номинации "Наш дом" для тех кто строит, экспериментирует с интерьером, благоустраивает итересно придомовую территорию, "Золотая грядка" для огородников любителей и "Наши друзья кормильцы" для тех кто разводит домашнее хозяйство. Для участия семьям необходимо подать заявку, написать интересную характеристику в соответствии с выбранной номинацие (можно участвовать в одной, можно во всех) и предоставить фотоматериал подтвнрждающий сказанное.  2этап мы отсматриваем по предоставленным заявкам участников, беседуем делаем свои фото и определяем победителей, далее всех участников приглашаем на финал в районный Центр культуры где рассказываем о семьях показываем фотоматериалы и награждаем победителей дипломами и ценными призами от 1000 до 3500 в зависимости от места. После материалы победителей отправляем на участие в область в прошлом году взяли 2 диплома 3 степени!
Могу выложить положение если кому-то интересно! И фото прошлых лет. В начале участники боялись, а сейчас участвуют  удовольствием и на финале всегда присутствует Глава района благодарит выслушивает вопросы, общаются. Мы любим это мероприятие

----------


## гунька

*Цинториончик*,



> Могу выложить положение если кому-то интересно! И фото прошлых лет.


Конечно, выкладывай, Надюш! Нам всегда что-то новенькое интересно, тем более близится день города!:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Скибыч

А у нас, судя по всему, погода самая щадящая. Бывает жарко, бывает комфортно, бывает свежо(редко). Вечером духоты нет. Сегодня прошел дождь. Достаточно сильный. Земляника почти отошла. До уборки еще месяц (в прошлом году начали 1 октября). Комбайн езжу(37 км.) готовлю уже. Тракторишка есть Т-16. Сено заготавливаю для буренки. Уже, наверное, хватит.

----------


## Lena65

Большая просьба всем!!!! У нас нашему костюмеру исполняется 60 лет. Очень хорошая женщина. Всю жизнь трудится в Доме культуры. Может у кого в копилке сценариев есть поздравление именно для костюмера???? Может театрализованное??? Помогите:smile:  почта - maikova_elena@mail.ru

----------


## oksanagdo

Всем приветик)))))))) давненько меня тут не было....... На наш ЦКиД наступила войной администрация поселения. Уволили нашего директора, за несоответствие должности, поставили кого-то (даже не видели его еще), большую часть здания сдают в аренду, а что с нами будет не известно.........

----------


## Алла и Александр

*oksanagdo*,
 Привет, Оксана! Да.. давненько тебя не было.. Да и у всех сейчас летняя пора - загруженная.

----------


## Алла и Александр

А скажите, пожалуйста, у вас летом кружки работают?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр]у вас летом кружки работают?[/QUOT]
У нас как правило все коллектив заканчивают занятия в конце мая. На июнь остаются только группы, задействованные в мероприятиях для школьных лагерей, но у них не занятия а только выступленя. 
А в этом году у нас решено проводить день города 31 июля, и поэтому вызвали коллективы 16 июля до 31 июля. Конечно, многих детей не будет, кто-то на море,. кто-то в деревне. Один коллектив выпал полностью - уехал руководитель. Но, честно, я ожидала, что будет хуже. 
Хотя, лето, это было единственное время, когда можно было спокойно заняться проверкой документов, что-то почитать, подготовиться к новому сезону. Когда теперь это делать?

----------


## Цинториончик

> Всем приветик)))))))) давненько меня тут не было....... На наш ЦКиД наступила войной администрация поселения. Уволили нашего директора, за несоответствие должности, поставили кого-то (даже не видели его еще), большую часть здания сдают в аренду, а что с нами будет не известно.........


Приветик! Да Оксна не весело у вас, ну будем надеяться на лучшее!!!


> Хотя, лето, это было единственное время, когда можно было спокойно заняться проверкой документов, что-то почитать, подготовиться к новому сезону. Когда теперь это делать?


Вам хорошо что лето было временем передышки я когда пришла работать у нас тоже было нечто подобное зато последние годы лето загруженно по полной программе меня уже несколько лет подряд отзывают с отпуска, или сама его делю заранее всё равно спокойно отдохнуть не дадут!!

РЕБЯТА, я всё с тем же вопросом неужели НИ КТО НЕ СТАЛКИВАЛСЯ с ДНЁМ ВДВ!!???????????????????????????????????

----------


## Бирюза

> РЕБЯТА, я всё с тем же вопросом неужели НИ КТО НЕ СТАЛКИВАЛСЯ с ДНЁМ ВДВ!!???????????????????????????????????


Я рада бы помочь, но мы действительно ни разу не проводили такой праздник!

День воздушно-десантных войск - поздравления в стихах

Бывают в жизни трудные минуты, 
Когда не проживешь без парашюта:
Бросают тебя, скажем, с самолета,
А следом за тобой - еще кого-то...
Вот тут и ощущаешь бег минут...

Спаситель мой!
Трудяга-парашют!
Да будет пусть
Число твоих хлопков
Вовек веков
Равно числу прыжков!

Десантные войска - береты голубые!
Отчаянность парней. Рискованный порыв.
Им не страшны опасности любые,
И там, где трудно, ВДВ бросают на прорыв!

Элита наших войск и авангард в войне!
Без ВДВ победы не добиться.
И были впереди в Афгане и в Чечне.
Десантными войсками можем мы гордиться.

Береты голубые мы сегодня славим
И тень бросать не будем на плетень.
Но, честно говоря, надеяться мы вправе,
Что без эксцессов будет этот славный день!
Чтоб уваженье полное иметь,
Солдату надо праздновать уметь!

Поздравление десантникам

Ах, сколько вами пережито,
Там, где-то в небе высоко!
И вечно небо вам открыто,
И солнце смотрит далеко.
Вы с ветром близки, рядом с птицей,
Поет она о счастье вам.
Не забывайте возвратиться
Домой и к семьям, и к друзьям.
Чтоб быть вину и быть веселью,
Чтоб стих свободно лился так,
Чтобы светил вам неизменно
Любви и радости маяк.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 А у меня сегодня будет проверка по работе кружков. Супер!!! У меня просто слов нет. При чем, нужно отметить, что проверяющие не имеют никакого юридического отношения к работе наших ДК. Учредителем является наша Администрация.Она платит нам зарплату  И только она вправе спрашивать с нас работу кружков или вообще нашу работу. Проверять едут же представители районной Администрации. Вместо того, чтобы готовиться к празднику Урожая. я должна переживать по поводу того, что взбредет проверяющим в голову.Такое ощущение, что людям больше контролировать нечего. Ну да пусть едут. Мне за свою работу не стыдно будет отчитаться.

----------


## Натник

Всем привет! :biggrin:

----------


## Яшевна

Добрый вечер,у нас завтра тоже ожидается визит Главы районной Администрации.Вчера было собрание по поводу муниципальных заданий.Отметили все недочёты и дали время исправить. Я не знаю будет ли это всё работать, многое не понятно.Самое главное не понятно когда работать для людей,выполнять ту работу которую ждут от нас жители.Во истину " мне не нужна твоя работа, абы ты мучалась"

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*,
 Натуля, с приездом!!! Как отдохнули?

----------


## Натник

> Как отдохнули?


Отдыхали нормально...1,5 суток...потом, оказывается я вдруг СРОЧНО, ОБМАРОЧНО понадобилась главе, и начались перезвоны...короче как всегда...вывод - в следующий раз забуду телефон дома!:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

У нас почти 40 градусов, и сидим с закрытыми окнами. Всё горит:frown:
Сегодня даже солнца не видно было, небо серое от дыма, в городе задымлённость ужасная. Открываешь окно, и через 5 минут все бумаги в золе, видно ветер приносит.

----------


## Цинториончик

> У нас почти 40 градусов, и сидим с закрытыми окнами. Всё горит
> Сегодня даже солнца не видно было, небо серое от дыма, в городе задымлённость ужасная. Открываешь окно, и через 5 минут все бумаги в золе, видно ветер приносит.


Я сегодня про ваши края по новостям слушала, да уж не весело совсем, :Tu:  людей очень жалко. ДЕРЖИТЕСЬ!!! Дай Бог уйдёт от вас эта жара.  :Aga: 
А у нас погода вообще не понятная - утром холодно не знаешь что одеть, в обед уже +30, а вечером совсем зной! На огородах плохо всё растёт уражай плохой, растёт то всё ночью, а ночью холодно! :Tu:

----------


## oksanagdo

> А скажите, пожалуйста, у вас летом кружки работают?


у нас не работают. Только вокальная группа поет, 3 месяца для них перерыв большой. Пару раз в недельку заходят

----------


## Рамоновна

А мы оказались в кольце пожаров. Утро, ветра нет, дым стоит на месте, дом напротив просматривается с трудом... 
НЕ ДЫШАТЬ!!!
И надеяться на ветер, который появиться- не приходится- с какой стороны бы ни дул, все равно будет дым...

----------


## Зарница

> РЕБЯТА, я всё с тем же вопросом неужели НИ КТО НЕ СТАЛКИВАЛСЯ с ДНЁМ ВДВ!!???????????????????????????????????


Оксана, привет! С выходом! Посмотрела у себя сценарии, к сожалению нет ничего, и сама ни разу с этим не сталкивалась. Но... я думаю из этой ситуации можно выйти так: найти подходящий сценарий 23 февраля (их на форуме достаточно), вставить туда стихи о ВДВ и...вот тебе и сценарий. Незнаю, подойдет ли тебе этот вариант, но я бы выкрутилась таким образом.

А я наконец то пошла в отпуск!!!! Ура!!!! Но...уехать к маме как планировала не могу. Вся трасса по которой мы едем ( а это 1500км) перекрыта огнем и дымом (Московская обл, Владимировская, Нижегородская). И что делать - незнаем.Можно было бы рискнуть, но с ребенком - аллергиком в задымленной машине ехать рискованно. И не ехать тоже не могу - маму год не видела. Мы тоже горим в круговую - торфянники проснулись. отстояли нефтепровод. Слава Богу прошел хоть и не большой, но дождик. Толку нет, но хоть температуру чуть скинул.

Рамоновна - Ира, держитесь!!! Постоянно слежу по телевизору за новостями. Конечно что твориться - это жуть! Жалко всех: и домов, и людей, и животных!!!  
Когда же весь этот кошмар закончиться!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Ленок!!!
Очень хотела бы тебя увидеть, но к сожалению вынуждена сказать - лучше не едьте. У нас очень плохо. В нескольких районах объявлена чрезвычайная ситуация. Сгорело уже несколько населённых пунктов,. население из деревень вывозят, лагеря детские прервали свою работу.
У знакомой племянник поехал вчера к родственникам в деревню, проверить, как дела, позвонил оттуда, что вернуться уже не сможет - дорога в огне.
Жители в деревнях ходят крестными ходами.
Сегодня несмотря на жару спали с закрытыми окнами - дышать нечем.

----------


## Чара

У нас тоже-горят торфяники,гарью воняет,легкий смок...я так вообще на больничном-не вынес мой организм такого насилия.

----------


## Натали_я

> А скажите, пожалуйста, у вас летом кружки работают?


Прикладные не работают июль-август, а остальные не работают в августе.

*Вишенка-Владимир*,, 
*Рамоновна*,
*Чара*,

Девочки держитесь!  :Tu:  Когда-то это должно закончиться!  У нас тоже жара под 40,  растительность почти вся выгорела на солнце. Хорошо ещё, что до пожаров пока дело не дошло.

У меня прям гора с плеч - День села провела, ура!!! Теперь иду в отпуск (думала не дождусь)! Наконец-то поеду на море плескаться!  :Aga: :biggrin::cool:

----------


## Зарница

А у нас сегодня должен был состояться концерт ко дню железнодорожника. Но отменили - ночью прошел сильный ураган, повалило много деревьев, в соседних районах посносило крыши, сараи, завалена железная дорога - вот и кинули всех железнодорожников вместо концерта все эти завалы разгребать. Будем переносить праздник, что для нас не есть хорошо - впереди куча крупных праздников с огромной подготовкой.Вот между ними и придется сунуть этот концерт. Переживаю за своих - нагрузка большая.

----------


## Яшевна

У нас летом работают все детские кружки.Где то летом детей становится меньше, а в деревне наоборот, приезжают к бабушкам внуки.Мы пользуемся моментом и привлекаем детей к себе.Им очень нравится и нашим интереснее. А во взрослых только молодёжь.Лето это их время.
Мы сейчас готовим программу " Лучшие песни СССР"( это рабочее название)Очень много песен, незнаю как лучше составить сценарий, то ли по годам 30-40,40-50 и т.д.Есть мысль по известным исполнителям,может разным темам( патриотические, лирические,песни из кинофильмоф, зарубежные...)Может кто то проводил нечто подобное? или есть хорошие мысли и идеи - *поделитесь пожалуйста.*

----------


## Чара

Натали_я, ну как же нет в Подмосковье пожаров?А Старая Купавна-рядом с кольцевой...весь ЖЖ заполнен страшными фоторепортажами из области,сгоревшие поселки,трупы людей и животных...возможно, в других областях больше пожаров,но и у нас-не сахар...
Надо признать,что не только экстремальная жара тому виной,но и отсутствие культуры у людей:выезжают на природу,разводят костры,разбрасывают мусор...
http://zyalt.livejournal.com/280777....1625#t14791625
Если учесть,что почти у всех есть дачи или дачи знакомых,родственников,друзей,то еще и переживаешь за них.
Яшевна,молодцы,что привлекаете детей,особенно такой вот тематикой.
Зарница,сочувствую.
Натали_я,спасибо за поддержку нашим девочкам.

Вишенка-Владимир ,держитесь!
Зарница,с ребенком и аллергией-точно опасно.Мне врач в поликлинике сказал-не хватает кислорода в воздухе и гарь...людям с хроническими заболеваниями,сосудами трудно...вообще рекомендуют никуда не ездить...

----------


## Натали_я

*Чара*,
 Что так буквально-то принимать? Я же пишу не про всё Подмосковье, а конкретно про свой район.

----------


## вокся

Всем привет))) 
Форумчане - "европейцы", держитесь! Знаем, что такое пожары... У нас до сих пор лесничества восстанавливаются после страшного для нас 97-го... И людей уже не вернуть...
А рассказать хочу про лес...Точнее, про мероприятие, связанное с лесом.
вчера я вернулась из 2хдневного велоробега по ленточному бору. В велопробеге участвовали ребята из ВПК и Молодежного Парламента (собственно, мои подопечные).
В бору у нас есть ДОЛ. Там мы устроили наш палаточный лагерь, а для лагерных детей со своими подготовили несколько программ спортивного и агитационного характера. Огромнное спасибо Шмидт Олесе за сценарий, который мы взяли за основу  вечернего мероприятия. 
За первый день мы проехали 17 (12 по бору) км. Во второй около 53 км (около 40 по бору). Мы  показали ребятам красоты нашего леса, о которых они и не подозревали. Есть избитые места, где любит отдыхать наш народ. А мы, естественно, были там, где люди бывают редко. Все вернулись домой уставшие, но довольные)))

----------


## Скибыч

Когда-то была такая шутка "лучше жить на северном кавказе, чем в южной сибири" (сейчас она горчит).Европа, держитесь! Каждый день смотрим вести. Переживаем. Очень жаль, что против сил природы и безалаберности человека ничего сделать нельзя. Поистине - нет защиты от дурака. Жаль людей, которые в одночасье потеряли ВСЕ(!!!) Вернуть это, наверное, невозможно. Тем, кто помоложе, немного(только немного) легче. А пожилые?... Ужас просто. Нас не коснулось такое и нам наверняка до конца не понять всего кошмара произошедшего.

----------


## вокся

И совсем немного фоток. Пришлось выбирать не самые-самые, а те, что меньше 4х..., чтобы была возможность загрузить на сервер(((
[IMG]http://*********org/618509m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********org/654351m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********org/605197m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/654348m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********org/622607m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][IMG]http://*********org/621583m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Бывало и так)))
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/617484m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Провели день города. Сегодня муж спал целый день - был главным режиссёром праздника, сказалось нервное напряжение. Жаль, но часть программы пришлось снять. Готовили большое шествие, каждый район города брал какой-то исторический промежуток, оставивший след в жизни города и оформлял колонну в этос стиле. Колонну, связанную с будущим города - детскую пришлось снять. Жалко деток - из-за этого держали их в городе, но рисковать в жару и при большой задымлённости тоже не хотелось. Сняли файер-шоу, которое готовили ребята из нашего ДК. Решили сделать сентябре праздник, посвящённый году учителя, и на нём показать то, что было снято из программы дня города.  :Aga: 
Да, ещё хочу похвастаться - мужу дали городскую премию в области литературы, культуры и искусства. Премия 10 тыс  :Ok: , но после уплаты налогов осталось только 6 с копейками:biggrin:
Не верю,. что напряг закончен,. сейчас чуть разберусь со строителями,. выставлю котировки и здравствуй, Средиземное море!!! :biggrin: :Pivo:  :Oj:

----------


## Скибыч

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Марина, поздравляю с премией :Ok:  Очень ЗдОрово, что идеи все-таки будут реализованы, хотя и немного позже :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Марин, поздравляю! И с премией, и с хорошо организованным праздником.! Удачи вам в дальнейшем. :flower:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Вчера был такой хороший день - дымрм после полудня совсем не пахло. Надеялись, что всё закончено. А сегодня ночью всё вновь - на улице как туман, запах ужасный, горло дерёт от дыма.
Аллочка,ты не нарисала,. ка прошла удивительная летняя проверка :smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Мариш, да нормально прошла. У нас как раз шла активная подготовка к празднику. Наш проверяющий даже возвращаться второй раз к нам не стал. А в другом моем ДК был дважды. На вопрос почему и для чего они проверяют кружки в летнее время - это ведь абсурд , он ответил, что все понимает, но был приказ, вот они его и исполняют. 
Вот такие вот дела. Хотя. Честное слово, к некоторым ДК я бы и сама пристально бы присмотрелась. в 40 км от нас есть поселок Степной Курган. Нас попросили там провести праздник Урожая. При чем, не культработники попросили помощи, а директор хозяйства. Так вот, приехав туда в понедельник, мы попытались связаться с директором ДК, чтобы решить технические вопросы. На что получили такой примерно ответ : " У меня, вообще-то сегодня законный выходной. И чтобы с вами встретиться мне нужно все бросить" ну и в таком духе. У моего мужа рот раскрылся от удивления. Такого мы себе никогда позволить не могли, проработав 30 лет в ДК. А тут - бывшая техничка, стала директором ДК и очень хорошо знает свои права. Вот бы еще так же она знала свои обязанности. В Доме культуры - тишь да благодать. 
Ну а зарплата у нас с ней, естественно, одинаковая. Только за выслугу ей не платят, а так все остальное на уровне.)))

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас в районе леса загорелись *одновременно* в один день, в 7 разных местах. Интервал по времени составлял 20-30 минут.  У всех возникает вопрос об умышленном поджоге. СТРАШНО это все видеть своими глазами, когда над лесом такой же высоты, как деревья, бушует пламя... Понимаешь, что ничто и никто здесь не поможет- такая стихия... Мои знакомые с горящих дач вывозили трехлетнюю племянницу, по бокам от дороги все горело, на машине краска потрескалась. Они третий день отойти от этого не могут. 
А что, если действительно-пожары- это широкомасштабная, продуманная акция?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ира, об этом просто страшно подумать. Дай Бог вам терпения, выдержки. Держитесь!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Рамоновна*,
А у нас вообще странно. По центральным каналам про нашу область молчат, говорят про пожары в Нижегородской, Ивановской областях. А у нас работают пожарные, присланные из Нижнего и Иваново. Ничего не понимаю, если там так плохо, то почему они у нас. Если у нас хуже, то почему полнейшее молчание :eek:

----------


## Чара

*Алла и Александр*,
 А как вообще бывшая техничка могла стать директором клуба?мягко говоря,странное назначение.
*Рамоновна*,
 я тоже начинаю думать,что такие масштабные пожары именно в Европейской части России-не спроста.Очень похоже на акцию...Где -то в ЖЖ я уже читала предположение о том,что большинство поджогов делается намеренно.

Натали_я,"близко"воспринимаю,потому что у нас как раз объявили режим чрезвычайного положения.Пожары идут со стороны Тверской области,тут недавно был пожар  рядом с Октябрьской Ж\Д,а у меня там недалеко дача...Говорят,какая-то СВО...выкинула окурок из поезда...Занервничаешь тут...и потом  у меня сосудистый криз,сижу на больничном,колют уколы-организм не выдержал жары,духоты и гари...так что извините...

*Вишенка-Владимир*,да,что-то про вас мало говорят...как я вас понимаю...А мужа поздравляю!молодец.

 [b]Алла и Александр[/,за поддержку.

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята всем привет! Мы вчера отстояли День ВДВ, всё прошло хорошо радует то, что они сами выступают как организаторы праздника. Мы отвечаем только за митинг и концертную программу. Было шествие колонны с техникой по центральной улице города к Парку победы где состоялся митинг. Ребята из классов добровольной воинской подготовки выносили фотографии погибших ребят у нас их 17, благодарили матерей - воины запаса ВДВ каждый год сами скидываются и делают им конверты, вручали ордена Маргелова и юбилейные медали. Вела митинг впервые и сама расплакалась так всё было трогательно на минуте молчания все воины запаса встали на колено перед партретами ребят погибших, потом к портретам подходили матери и семьи погибших, слёз было не сдержать или я такая впечатлительная.
    Днём проходили соревнования по мото-кросу.
    А вечером началась концертная программа с показательными выступлениями в начале была школа высшего пилотажа на стадион приземлялись параютисты, после показательные выступления показывал областной ОМОН - ребята как это страшно они стреляли, взрывали гранаты, брали вышку - гильзы летели во все стороны даже на сцену попали -это конечно было здорово, но я готова была спрятаться, потом детский тактический центр, гости, тоже показывали выступления с рукопашным боем. ну и естественно концертная программа, а в завершении салют, скажу одно салют был круче чем на день города в юбилей!!! А самое главное, что ВДВшники ребята сами ищут спонсоров, приглашают гостей, делют салют - короче не о чем кроме артистов и сценария у нас голова не болит. И этот праздник у нас проходит ежегодно!
         Домой вчера приехала уже наверное во втором часу ночу уставшая ужасно, но удовлетворённая от сделанного!!!

        Новости смотрю каждый день, ребята держитесь, я очень боюсь стихий и с ужасом думаю как вы там, и молю Бога чтоб уже всё закончилось!!!

----------


## veksha

А у нас в этом году не горит (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу!!!). Аллочка, а вы откуда из Ростовской области?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*veksha*,
 У нас тоже в этом году, по сравнению с прошлым, не горит. Правда вчера в одном поселки тушили подворье. Дом от огня отбили, а вот хозяйственные постройки, 7 тонн сена и главное - корова - сгорели. 
Ира, я из Сальского района. А ты?

----------


## Рамоновна

А у нас, несмотря на то, что Воронеж- родина ВДВ, широкомасштабное празднование отменили. Собирались открыть памятник ВДВ-шным войскам. Но из-за сложной обстановки перенесли.

[IMG]http://*********org/633787m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот таким его мы увидим позже...

----------


## Чара

*Рамоновна*,а у нас все твердят,что Рязань-столица ВДВ.В смыслке Рязанское военное училище им.Маргелова.По крайней мере,все вдв-шники,которые купаются в фонтанах,так об этом говорят...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Сегодня вообще что-то. Видимость - метров 150, глаза болят и слезятся от гари, дефицитом стали марлевые повязки. Во всех аптеках надписи "повязок нет и не будет". Народ по городу уже в самодельных ходит. По местному телевидению передали, что горит 70 гектаров.
Всё думаю, если у нас в областном городе так, то как же народ выживает в деревнях - ведь это ужас!!! Сегодня показывали деревню, к которой огонь подошёл на 5 метров. Из многих деревень население вывезли, и деревни горят - некому отстаивать дома.

----------


## Чара

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
  У нас сегодня тоже гарь и ни ветерка.А что,марлевые повязки помогают?Очень тяжело...

----------


## гунька

Здравствуйте, мои дорогие! Вот я и вернулась с моря. Как же я без вас скучала! И отдыхать мне почему-то не очень понравилось, единственное чудо-это море! Там действительно классно! А бездельничать тяжело.
По дороге назад проезжали Воронежскую область-сгоревшие дома, полностью обгоревшие деревья....Жуть!
А в Москве дым...дым....У нас на расстоянии вытянутой руки ничего не видно, дышать невозможно...Больше всего душа болит за сынулю, они тушат пожары. Достается мальчишкам по полной программе! Что же это творится?
И все равно- будет и на нашей улице праздник!!!! Не может быть все время плохо!
Ну согласитесь!

----------


## Ингуша

Ребята,читаю и просто ужасаюсь....Сочувствую вам,держитесь милые! Вот,что значит проблемы,а мы сидим,дышим хоть горячим,но чистым воздухом и еще на что то жалуемся....Берегите себя!Все будет хорошо!

----------


## Чара

Ой,девочки,у нас второй день нет дыма-вот сразу стало понятно,какая это ценность-чистый воздух!и вообще-возможность дышать не гарью...я все в поликлинику хожу,уколы в вену и попу колю.Так вот,Бабушек и дедушек в поликлиннике практически нет,зато полно людей среднего возраста-от 30-60.А еще я ходила на исследование,ужос!на каталках подвозят и подвозят на томограф людей без сознания,все молодые.Один -вообще загорелый такой молодой-лет 30-ти,простынкой прикрыт.Медсестра говорит-это потому,что и так постоянное отравление организма идет,и нужно вести себя,как врачи советуют-ограничить объем пищи,особенно жирное и мясо,отказаться от алкоголя,не печься на пляже и не нырять с размаху в воду,вообще-лучше в смог не выезжать на природу и ограничить физическую нагрузку.А мужики все на шашлыки да от пива-водки не отказываются,некоторые по жаре шастают целыми днями,по 2-3 работы набирают...
вот и...то тромбик оторвался,то кислорода сердцу и мозгу не хватает-инсульт...и постоянно отравление смогом-тоже нагрузка большая...медсестра еще сказала,что сейчас приходят молодые парни,давление по 200-ти.Откуда у молодежи такое давление?ну какой организм это выдержит?а тут 3 дня-дышим свободно!но пугают прогнозами,что смог опять вернется...

----------


## гунька

*Чара*,



> пугают прогнозами,что смог опять вернется.


Он вернется! Сегодня друга сынули моего привезли домой с Шатуры. Не могут откачать, дыхания нет совсем. Девочки, все, что показывают нам по телевизору, все это полная фигня! Нашим пожарным даже марлевых повязок не выдают, не говоря уже о противогазах. Вот и гробят себя мальчишки на благо нашим олигархам. Жалко, конечно, людей, которые остались без крова, но им может быть, поможет государство( что очень сомнительно), а нашим мальчишкам кто поможет?Я понимаю, что они сами себе такую работу выбрали,но наше нами выбранное правительство хоть чуть-чуть должно думать о тех, кто их защищает??? Грустно....и душа болит...

----------


## Таня Л

Алена, с возвращением! :smile: А мне отпуск не дают, ко дню города готовимся:mad: Хотя, это так проблемки, даже не проблемки и не мелкие неприятности, так...накладочки.
Ребята, я в ШОКЕ!!! Что наша жара и пылюка по сравнению с тем, о чем вы написали. У нас тоже пожары, леса горят, но не так... Мы гарью три дня всего подышали и то стонали, а тут...



> И все равно- будет и на нашей улице праздник!!!! Не может быть все время плохо!
> Ну согласитесь!


Алена, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО БУДЕТ!

----------


## Натник

> медсестра еще сказала,что сейчас приходят молодые парни,давление по 200-ти.Откуда у молодежи такое давление?ну какой организм это выдержит?


А это все наша российская действительность....чтобы выжить и прокормить семью люди хватаются за любую работу, не щадя своего организма, да плюс к этому экология, не здоровый образ жизни, неправильное питание с фастфудами, да и еще много чего, поверьте, и рад полежать в жару в холодке не напрягаясь, но... либо негде полежать, либо не за кем, либо не за что:frown:.... так что, отсюда и все вытекающие последствия.... :Aga:

----------


## Зарница

Всем привет! Я наконец то, типа, в отпуске. (но от этого что то совсем не радостно). Чтобы добраться до места порведения своего отпуска, пришлось проехать и Московскую область с горящими торфянниками, и Владимировскую, и Нижегородскую.... Скажу вам что от увиденного - я в шоке!!!! Сгоревшие деревья, поля, дома, обезумевшие женщины с ведрами и лопатами на краю деревень, маленькие дети с повязками на лицах........!!!!Жуть! Кошмар!От всего этого становиться страшно - куда *всё* катится!, куда *мы* катимся! Мы сами виноваты во многом!!! Вот смотрю на это со стороны (благо время позволяет), и что вижу: несмотря на чрезвычайную ситуацию, люди как отдыхали в лесу - так и отдыхают, как жарили шашлык - так и продолжают... На мои высказывания по этому поводу отдыхающие утверждают "ДА МЫ ВСЕ ПОТУШИМ", или "МЫ ЖЕ РЯДОМ, СЛЕДИМ". 
Да разве уследишь!!!! Злость берет, что из за таких паганцев люди остаются без всего. Вот пример, буквально неделю назад : в поселке пожар начался, мать с работы не отпустили, так у нее сгорели дом, скотина, и.....2 дочки, которые были закрыты в доме. К сожалению об этом не писали ни в газете, ни показывали по телевизору. Черствые какие то люди становятся.......

----------


## Рамоновна

а МЫ СЕЙЧАС ГОТОВИМСЯ К МАСШТАБНОМУ МЕРОПРИЯТИЮ-Всероссийскому координационному совету по культуре, который будет проходить в нашей области в сентябре. Соберутся руководители областных управлений-министерств по культуре плюс само Министерство РФ.
Второй день мероприятия- выезд в город Лиски. Там в большом парке каждый район нашей области позиционирует свой фестиваль или тематическую творческую площадку. Сегодня сверстали смету/домики, столы-лавки, текстиль-фурнитура, транспорт, питание, сувениры и пр./, "выехали" на 160 тысяч. На следующей неделе будем знать, сколько дадут реально.

----------


## Чара

*Зарница*,
 боже,какой кошмар!понимаю,что с работы порой трудно отпроситься,но когда речь идет о жизни детей и чрезвычайная ситуация...а где это произошло?
Насчет "поганцев"тоже соглашусь.Жрут так,как будто не жрали лет 5 до этого и все из себя голодные!Дым и гарь кругом,а эти..."на природу"прутся.Честно говоря,уровень воспитания населения сильно упал-везде бутылки валяются,пакеты,упаковки,где пили ели-там и грязь остали и в туалет сходили,даже если рядом есть мусорный ящик и туалет.Прям "оскотинивание" какое-то...Даже в городе-стоит мужик лет 35-ти,курит,покурил,бросил окурок в траву тут же,а рядом,в трех шагах урна для мусора.
Я тут подумала,может работникам культуры  специальные"мозгопросветительные"праздники делать,а не только развлекать?

----------


## Цинториончик

> МЫ СЕЙЧАС ГОТОВИМСЯ К МАСШТАБНОМУ МЕРОПРИЯТИЮ-Всероссийскому координационному совету по культуре, который будет проходить в нашей области в сентябре. Соберутся руководители областных управлений-министерств по культуре плюс само Министерство РФ.



Здорово как конено здорово будет всем приехавшим, а у вас работы не в проворот, но ничего со всем ведь справлялись и с этим справитесь, УДАЧИ вам и взаимовежливости и сговорчивости с вышестоящими.!!!

А о пожарах даже думать не хочется я даже телевизор не смотрю - это очень страшно. А с моей впечатлительостью смотреть такое вообще нельзя. А мальчишек пожарных очень жалко если что не так их обвинят во всём, а вот как в каких условиях и с чем им приходиться работать не знает ни кто.

Мы слава Богу дышим спокойно, изредка правда бывает если горит по близости или ветер направление поменяе тоже затянет но на пару часов пожарные молодцы справляются!

----------


## Цинториончик

> МЫ СЕЙЧАС ГОТОВИМСЯ К МАСШТАБНОМУ МЕРОПРИЯТИЮ-Всероссийскому координационному совету по культуре, который будет проходить в нашей области в сентябре. Соберутся руководители областных управлений-министерств по культуре плюс само Министерство РФ.



Здорово как конено здорово будет всем приехавшим, а у вас работы не в проворот, но ничего со всем ведь справлялись и с этим справитесь, УДАЧИ вам и взаимовежливости и сговорчивости с вышестоящими.!!!

А о пожарах даже думать не хочется я даже телевизор не смотрю - это очень страшно. А с моей впечатлительостью смотреть такое вообще нельзя. А мальчишек пожарных очень жалко если что не так их обвинят во всём, а вот как в каких условиях и с чем им приходиться работать не знает ни кто.

Мы слава Богу дышим спокойно, изредка правда бывает если горит по близости или ветер направление поменяе тоже затянет но на пару часов пожарные молодцы справляются!

----------


## Михалыч.

Привет всем культработникам!Хочу присоединиться к вашей беседки.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Михалыч.*,
 Добро пожаловать, Михалыч! Мы тоже будем рады новому собеседнику!

----------


## гунька

> Добро пожаловать, Михалыч! Мы тоже будем рады новому собеседнику!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## ТЕРПЕНИЕ

Приветствую всех в беседке! Примите в свои ряды новенькую?:smile:

----------


## ТЕРПЕНИЕ

Загляните, пожалуйста на конкурсно-развлекательные мероприятия, я там немного писала о себе и,там же моя просьба.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Добро пожаловать, Михалыч! Мы тоже будем рады новому собеседнику!


В наших рядах прибыло!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Приветствую всех в беседке! Примите в свои ряды новенькую?


И вам здраствуйте!!! 

По поводу вашей просьбы, я думаю если вам нужна срочная помощь то на будущее лучше заходить в раздел Скорая помощь, туда заглядывают чаще. А сейчас я постараюсь посмотреть свои архивы и что то выставить для вас. И осваивайте темы если поискать здесь в ахивах очень много материала. А про плогиатство вы не правы мы здесь многие так работаем там немного там чуть чуть, один помог, другой подсказал, вот и сценарий готов общими усилиями, здесь все друг другу помогают!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Михалыч.*,
*ТЕРПЕНИЕ*,

[IMG]http://*********ru/1509960m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТЕРПЕНИЕ

Добрый день всем!) Я очень рада, что нашла вас, даже не подозревала о существовании такого форума. Спасибо за поддержку:smile: Я в общении по интернету пока полный чайник, так что если что, то прошу меня извинять).Буду учиться) и исправляться.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

А вдруг вы не видели?  А вдруг вам понравится?   Посмотрите работы нашей бывшей учительницы рисования, ныне очень перспективного художника и ее помощницы.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131804&page=4

----------


## Рамоновна

*ТЕРПЕНИЕ*,

*Михалыч.*,
ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!

Уважаемые коллеги, открыта новая тема в *Оформительском практикуме.* . Обратите внимание.

ПРОСЬБА ко всем: сценарии выставляем или в *СКОРОЙ ПОМОЩИ*, или в тематических разделах. НЕ ЗАСОРЯЙТЕ *БЕСЕДКУ*!!!

Напоминаю, что все сценарии и подборки из СКОРОЙ ПОМОЩИ и БЕСЕДКИ со временем перекочевывают в свои темы.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ира, как у вас дела? Какие новости?
Мы сегодня собирали вещи, посуду для пострадавших во время пожаров. Все собранное будет отправлено в Воронежскую область. В какую-то конкретную деревню, точно не знаю..
Ириш, скажи пожалуйста, ты там ближе, знаешь ситуацию - что нужно людям в первую очередь?

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас сбор вещей проходит в райцентре. Говорят, что одежды уже хватает. То, что не подойдет погорельцам, будет отправлено в детские дома и дома пристарелых.

А вообще, кроме одежды, приносят посуду, мелкую бытовую технику, моющие средства, хоз. товары, электротовары, средства гигиены. В общем, все, что нужно для дома. 

Ведь у этих людей не осталось НИЧЕГО.

Сегодня ехала в Воронеж по другой дороге - где горел лес. 
Сосны /они у нас корабельные, поэтому Петр 1-й и строил здесь корабли/ и березы стоят с коричневыми кронами, листва и хвоя почему-то не сгорели/наверное, был не верховой пожар/. Стволы- на высоту 3-5 метров - черные, на земле нет ничего, только пепел.
И так километров 5... Зрелище...

----------


## Цинториончик

> А вдруг вы не видели? А вдруг вам понравится? Посмотрите работы нашей бывшей учительницы рисования, ныне очень перспективного художника и ее помощницы.



Какая красота, игра красок просто пражает "Последний жест" нет слов. а "Ухоящий день"  - завораживает, окунает куда то далеко, необыкновенные чуства вызываает. Это очень большой Талант!!


Аллочка спасибочки за сценарий посмотрю переработаю, кое что посмотрела в активизации зала , спасибочки Романовне!!!!

----------


## Цинториончик

> ПРОСЬБА ко всем: сценарии выставляем или в СКОРОЙ ПОМОЩИ, или в тематических разделах. НЕ ЗАСОРЯЙТЕ БЕСЕДКУ!!!


Простите, исправлюсь!!!

А на счёт погорельцев мы вчера деньги сдавали, людей много пострадало везьде. Деньги сдавали не задумываясь, это конечно мало но если бы все так то уже какая то поддержка!

----------


## Премьер

Дома действительно строят для погорельцев бесплатно или "условно"-бесплатно?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Привет всем!!! Вот я  и вернулась. Средиземное море хорошо, а ДК - "дом, милый дом", куда от него денешься :biggrin:
Ночью прилетели, а с утра уже бегом на работу, узнавать как дела Думаю, оставшиеся от отпуска 2 недели так и пройдут на работе  :Aga:

----------


## oksanagdo

Всем приветик)))))))))) Что-то часто войти не могу, пишет сервер перегружен. Живем при новом директоре уже 3 недели - итог - по образованию он режиссер, делается ремонт в фойе, в танц зале, идет закупка аппаратуры (совсем не плохой), закуплен игровой инвентарь, который все время таскали из дома. Провели летний лагерь на месяц, на который тоже чудом нашлись деньги. Чудеса.......

----------


## ТЕРПЕНИЕ

Здравствуйте всем!)))Завидую Вам доброй завистью))).А у нас что ни спросишь, один ответ:"Денег нет. Зарабатывайте."А как заработать с 3-4 энтузиастами и при этом не имея никакой базы, кроме своего кармана и мужа, который имеет пока ещё терпение((((( Может кто поделится опытом воскресения культработы на селе, где не могут привыкнуть, что за всё надо платить?

----------


## oksanagdo

> Здравствуйте всем!)))Завидую Вам доброй завистью))).А у нас что ни спросишь, один ответ:"Денег нет. Зарабатывайте."А как заработать с 3-4 энтузиастами и при этом не имея никакой базы, кроме своего кармана и мужа, который имеет пока ещё терпение((((( Может кто поделится опытом воскресения культработы на селе, где не могут привыкнуть, что за всё надо платить?


Все куплено на ЛИЧНЫЕ деньги директора. А так тоже нищета на счетах. Будем делать бильярдный зал, комнату для деток игровую, где можно на время оставить чадо.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Все куплено на ЛИЧНЫЕ деньги директора.


Как это знакомо :Aga:  
А нам сегодня сказали, что пойдём с нового года на автономию. Велено пересматривать срочно штатное, уменьшать количество работников, иначе не вытянем. Но у нас 105 человек.

----------


## Михалыч.

> А нам сегодня сказали, что пойдём с нового года на автономию. Велено пересматривать срочно штатное, уменьшать количество работников, иначе не вытянем


Автономия погубит всю культуру. В городе это ещё может быть,повторю может быть и пойдет,а вот село и даже районные ДК загнутся сразу.Что стало с селом после развала колхозов,массовый уход молодёжи из села,закрытие школ ,дет.садов полное вымирание сёл. Там,где ещё жива культура,где работают люди с горящими сердцами,таким способом решили её задавить.Культура всю свою жизнь с протянутой рукой у государства и всю жизнь мы нищие,а нищие ни кому не нужны.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ребята!!! У кого в ДК есть кафе или бары? Как вы это прописывали в уставе, и какие документы нужно оформлять для работы кафе?

----------


## ТЕРПЕНИЕ

Приветствую всех! Нас с 1 декабря этого года бросают на вольный выпас(((, короче говоря можно готовиться к закрытию ДК(((, начальную школу уже закрыли, оставили пока садик.Усердно "стирают грань между городом и селом"(((, в смысле:"нет села значит нет и грани(((. А Россия интересно откуда выросла???Из города?(

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,

Марина, у нас в ДК одно время работал бар. Правда он был взят в аренду индивидуальным предпринимателем, и после запрещения торговли спиртными напитками и пивом в общественных местах, бар закрылся. 
В Уставе нашего МУК есть такая графа *Предмет и цели деятельности* и там записано:
*- создание благоприятных условий для неформального общения посетителей клубов по интересам (организации работы различного рода клубных гостиных, салонов, кафе, уголков живой природы, игротек, читальных залов, бильярд-залов, салонов компьютерных игр, тиров);*
А для открытия бара вам понадобится много разных разрешений и согласований. Смотря, конечно, чем вы собираетесь торговать, но если в вашем ассортименте будет пиво, коктейли, спиртные напитки, приготовление (даже в микроволновке) блюд - вам придется открывать такой  вид деятельности, как *Общественное питание*, а это стоит определенных затрат. Каких, не скажу точно, нужно все это дело узнавать в Ростпотребнадзоре.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Аллочка, у нас в ДК в рамках областной программы развития туризма делается зал, где можно делать программы для тургрупп. Просто так им на концерты ездить будет не очень интересно, хотели это совместить с угощениями за столиками. Но как это оформить = не знает никто. В городе в 2-х ДК есть бары, где торгуют спиртным. В областном ДК бар отдан в аренду, но у него другое подчинение, в ДК завода вообще торгуют спиртным в открытую, но они к культуре отношения не имеют, считаются цехом завода, хотя это самый крупный в городе ДК. А что делать нам, никак не придумаю. Сдавать в аренду - не выгодно,. пойдёт всё через торги, и деньги уйдут в управление муниципального имущества, радости никакой.

----------


## Таня Л

*Михалыч.*,
*ТЕРПЕНИЕ*,
 Добро пожаловать!:smile:
Ребята, всем привет! Забегаю очень редко, простите... Дел полно, отпуск "приказал долго жить", Мишка загремел в больницу. Как говорится: "И смех, и грех", мальчику 17, положили в детскую чуть ли не с грудничками в одну палату. У нас больницы переполнены детьми: жара, Волга, отходы в Волге - отсюда какая-то зараза, температура 38-39 держится до двух недель... Но самое главное - не унывать, нельзя, если мы ещё нос повесим, то жизнь совсем станет безликой:smile:

----------


## Михалыч.

> короче говоря можно готовиться к закрытию ДК(((, начальную школу уже закрыли, оставили пока садик.Усердно "стирают грань между городом и селом"


Это очень и очень губительно,губительно для всего и всех.Мы теряем хутора,деревни,сёла.Вместе с ними мы теряем народную культуру,быт и сам народ.Это не допустимо!А что дальше? Чиновники экономят рубль,а теряют бесценное.Деревня - матушка. Не зря же её так называли.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 у нас один предприниматель захотел открыть в ДК бар на правах аренды. Мужик вроде со связями. Месяц прокрутился, а потом плюнул на все-столько пришлось "отстегивать" за согласования в разных конторах, что просто не увидел для себя прибыльности бизнеса.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

У нас в ДК просто категорически запрещено торговать спиртным - приказ из района по всем учреждениям культуры. Когда проводим "Вечер отдыха для взрослых" ( у нас 2 категории - кому за 30 и кому за 60) - то просто приносят с собой. А на барной стойке ставим самовар и бесплатно чай или кофе наливаем.

----------


## Tajussa

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Попробуйте заключить договор с кафе или столовой, об организации "выездной торговли" на мероприятиях. У нас в городе таким способом один из ДК корпоративы, банкеты и  свадьбы "кормил" - из столовой привозили все готовое, и столовой выгодно, и ДК проблем меньше (соблюдаются все технологии и нормативы приготовления, еда доставляется в посуде столовой). Но что-то типа кухонных помещений все равно надо, и оборудование, чтобы горячее разогреть и посуду "По всем правилам" вымыть.А главное проблем у ДК меньше и всяких бумаг-согласований... 
Удачи!

----------


## Натали_я

> Привет всем!!! Вот я  и вернулась. Средиземное море хорошо, а ДК - "дом, милый дом", куда от него денешься 
> Ночью прилетели, а с утра уже бегом на работу, узнавать как дела


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
И я вернулась! Всем привет!!!

----------


## Скибыч

Не перепечатка из газеты, а увиденное своими глазами объявление в туалете педагогического университета.

*Уважаемые посетители! Вне зависимости от поставленных целей и достигнутых результатов просим Вас смывать за собой.  Администрация.

Если достигнутые результаты превзошли все ожидания, просьба воспользоваться ершиком. Уборщица.*
 :Ok:   :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Рамоновна

тема ФОТОГРАФИИ НАШИХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ теперь в  БЕСЕДКЕ

----------


## Александрия

Девочки, здравствуйте!!!Понимаю, что тема не для беседки...но...Нужна помощь сценаристов, да и вообще светлых голов. Как можно начать цирковое выступление? И вообще есть какой то регламент по которому выходит конферансье в цирке)))

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Александрия*,
 Как-то пришлось принимать участие в программе в цирке в Сочи, вёл Э.Запашный. Насколько было понятно по репетициям, у ведущего определённого регламента нет. Традиционное приветствие зрителей вначале, фраза "оркестр-туш", далее парад-алле, и в программе ведущий выходит по необходимости, как правило, затыкая паузы. Обычные объявленя идут из-за кулис, а ведущий или выступает партнёром клоуну (клоун - недотёпа, ведущий пытается прогнать его с арены, или навести порядок). Ну и по окончании программы выход с поклонами и повторным представлением артистов.

----------


## Мелодия

*Мармар*, сценарий в соответствующую темку перенесли бы...

Приветствую, дорогие мои коллеги!!! Хочу озадачить вас всех вот такой проблемой. Ни для кого не является секретом постановка и проведение мероприятий своими силами. Скажите, пожалуйста, что делать в случае отказа артистов (певцов или танцоров) от участия в различных постановках, причиной которого является отсутствие финансовых поощрений. Кого просить о помощи, если нечем стимулировать наших вечных помощников - художественную самодеятельность? Делиться с ними своей зарплатой? Или весь концерт петь самой? Я имею ввиду взрослый контингент. Очень жду советов.

----------


## Натник

*Мелодия*,у нас вообще артисты не поощряются деньгами, все ходят за "СПАСИБО". Я, иногда поощряю их призами, подарками за счет каких-то мероприятий, можно конечно и  денежными поощрениями отблагодарить, если есть лишние  деньги,но их как правило нет, и я  этого не делаю, чтобы не было проблем с проверяющими структурами...aga:

----------


## Tasha1979

У нас это тоже проблема. Читала в одной книжке, что нельзя певцам-танцорам (и т.п.) платить за выступление, для участников самодеятельности доложно быть поощрением сам факт того что его (их) пригласили выступить. Если раз заплатите, то потом вам на шею сядут. лучше раз отмучиться, но показать людям что вы и без них справитесь. Некоторых местных "звёзд" иногда надо опускать на землю, наши "звёзды" местного разлива иногда заявляют что мы на них выезжаем, сами ничего не можем. приходится показать, что мы можем их и вообще не звать. потом сами начинают подходить и проситься выступить.

----------


## Мелодия

Дело в том, (только не подумайте, что я пытаюсь оправдываться) что у нас большая конкуренция: отпустишь артиста (имею ввиду и певца, и танцора, кого угодно), уйдет в другое учреждение. Потом начальник будет злыми глазами стрелять, типа, не удержала :frown: А я могу взамен только свое доброе и теплое отношение подарить  :flower:  И от количества "кружковцев" тоже многое зависит.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Мелодия*,
 Аналогичная проблема я думаю, есть у всех. Как правило, поощрением у нас является организация "чаепития" для коллектива. Делаем мы это не очень часто, как правило 1-2-раза в год. Покупаем по минималке что-либо на стол, остальное приносят участники коллектива. И сплачивает, и общение.В сложных случаях пытаюсь объяснить, что государство оплачивает свет, воду,. налоги и т.д., создавая условия, чтобы человек занимался тем, чем ему нравится. Что вообще-то в других странах за это деньги платят. Да что там, в других странах - все почти детские коллективы платные, за них платят родители, а взрослые люди, имеющие доход занимаются бесплатно. Один раз мы решили провести эксперимент. В народном театре оперетты у нас есть 3 ставки, которые мы отдаём ведущим солистам. 2 года назад решили эти ставки поделить на наиболее активных и заслуженных участников, получилось по 0,3 ставки. Закончилось это плохо. Люди почти перестали ходить, считали зарплату друг у друга - "А почему у Мани на 2 рубля больше, чем у меня", потерялся какой-то интерес. Решили больше этого не делать. На лето всех уволили. Так в сентябре они пришли требовать, чтобы им дали денег!!! Дедуля 80 лет начинает заводить о том, что он на сцене 40 лет и заслужил зарплату. А у нас пошло сокращение, только под этим предлогом с ними и закончили разговоры.

----------


## Таня Л

*Мелодия*,
 У нас с этим, наверное, попроще... Наше учреждение (в большинстве случаев) принимает участие во многих конкурсах и фестивалях, без дипломов не возвращаемся... Все наши артисты посещают творческие объединения, у которых есть РУКОВОДИТЕЛИ. Которые получают за свою работу, хоть небольшую, но все-таки зарплату. Не знаю, я как директор, пусть иногда это звучит жёстко, говорю своим взрослым "звездам". Хотите денег за выступление? Хорошо... будет вам оплата за выступление, а вы - будьте добры, оплатить учреждению прокат аппаратуры, свет и т.д. Посещение же студии - бесплатное. А так тоже, конечно, поощряем, особенно маленьких участников х/с - чаепитие, праздники для родителей, грамоты, благодарственные письма (и отличившимся детям, и родителям), мелкие подарки перед Новым годом и Днем защиты детей (официально со спецсчета),  ещё приезжают к нам цирковые коллективы, в договоре сразу прописываем, что один ряд на балконе для участников х/с учреждения на каждом представлении. Вот как-то так... А так было все, особенно со взрослыми, уходили: и совсем из коллектива, и в другие коллективы - это жизнь, пусть пробуют, сравнивают, всё познается в сравнении. Да, обидно... Но удерживать силой - никогда. По своему опыту знаю, каким бы золотым ты не был - незаменимых людей нет. И им так всем и говорю, уходя - уходите, горько, обидно, но на ваше место придут другие, пусть не такие, как вы, но со своим характером, со своими способностями.

----------


## Мелодия

> ещё приезжают к нам цирковые коллективы, в договоре сразу прописываем, что один ряд на балконе для участников х/с учреждения на каждом представлении


 А вот это идея!!! Надо своему начальнику предложить, хотя бы детишки бесплатно цирк посмотрят  :Aga:

----------


## гунька

*Мелодия*,



> Надо своему начальнику предложить, хотя бы детишки бесплатно цирк посмотрят


А у нас уже давно это обговорено-на любые приезжие представления дети, которые занимаются в кружках, ходят бесплатно.

----------


## Скибыч

И у нас похожая проблема была. Одна(только одна!) дама как-то ляпнула нечто похожее. По поводу того, что премии дают на ДК, а им ничего не перепадает. Быстро была поставлена на место(ушла и за ней никто не бегал). Хватило ее ровно на год. Пришла обратно. А вообще у нас самодеятельность большая и все прекрасно все понимают, что поощрить мы их всех(150 чел) не в состоянии. Поют и пляшут в свое удовольствие. Очень любят выездные концерты. Правда, ездим крайне редко. Вагон электрички надо бронировать.

----------


## Мелодия

> Быстро была поставлена на место(ушла и за ней никто не бегал).


 Это вероятно лишь в том случае, когда артисту некуда деваться. А если вместо участия в небольшом Доме культуры предоставляется участие в крупных мероприятиях Культурного Центра, артист, наверняка, уйдет в другое учреждение. Вот это то и обидно!!!!

----------


## Скибыч

*Мелодия,*
Значит, этот артист любит "себя в искусстве, а не искусство в себе". Тогда это не наш человек, как бы это ни было печально. Я так думаю.

----------


## Мелодия

*Скибыч*, дык, жалко талант, блин!!! Изо всех сил стараюсь не показыватть горечь утраты, чтобы все остальные чувствовали себя нужными!!!

----------


## Натали_я

> дык, жалко талант, блин!


Не расстраивайтесь так!  :Ha:  Не факт, что там этот талант придется ко двору. Позвездит - позвездит, и пальчиком на дверь направят. У меня одна такая  звезда тоже уходила....  :Aga:  Месяцев через 10 вернулась. :cool:

----------


## ТЕРПЕНИЕ

Приветствую всех!!!:smile: Продолжу тему.Я пришла в культуру год назад и сразу развесила объявления "кому не безразлична культурная жизнь на селе, жду Вас со своими идеями и предложениями"- никого не дождалась((( От некоторых вообще услышала: "А на ..... этот клуб нужен"(((. С горем пополам собрала некоторых самодеятелей и стали готовить выступления.Некоторые заявили: "Мы будем горло драть, а кто-то зарплату будет получать."Они отсеялись, но всё равно иногда приходят "горло драть", а население уже просит концерты и вечера отдыха. Начальство сказало, что в клубе работа оживать начала и поэтому пока закрывать нас не будут, а в соседней деревне клуб закрыли(((.Не посчитайте за бахвальство, но просто душа болит за село и, вообще страшно смотреть как народ опускается и становится безразличным, а особенно молодёжь - наше будущее(((.  Ну вот начала одну тему, а закончила другой.

----------


## Зарница

*Мармар*,
 извини что незнаю твоего имени и поздно откликаюсь на твою просьбу, только смогла выйти в инет. Дай свой адрес куда скинуть.

Ну а теперь: ДЕВОЧКИ, МАЛЬЧИКИ - ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!!!! Вот и заканчивается мой отпуск:frown:, хотя его и отпуском то и назвать то нельзя! Как говорят: могло быть и хуже, да не куда" - это про меня. Плохо что не отдохнула, а от этого и на работу как то душа не рвется ( это впервые за всю свою трудовую деятельность!), но...Впереди работы - куча: выборы, подготовка к зимнему периоду,противопожарные мероприятия к новогодним праздникам а там и суды, и штрафы, и закрытие клубов...мдя, долго нам "Хромая лошадь" будет напоминать о себе...
Но... рада вас всех вновь слышать и видеть!!!Новичкам - добро пожаловать! "Старичкам" - :tongue: мы снова вместе!!!!!  :Vah:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Но... рада вас всех вновь слышать и видеть!!!Новичкам - добро пожаловать! "Старичкам" -  мы снова вместе!!!!!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Symeon

Уважаемые форумчане! Очень важно знать ваше мнение. Пожалуйста, прочтите и примите участие в обсуждении http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133505

----------


## Зарница

А я вот своим артистам чаще всего плачу, пусть не много, но все же. Сначало давали каждому участнику, мне такая система не очень нравилась, а теперь платим коллективу. Т.е. поет девочка, она член студии, или станцевала хореографическая студия - деньги даю руководителю этих студий, а он уже решает поделить их или пустить на развитие деятельности. Благодаря этому мы танцорам и костюмы пошили, и проблемы исчезли с колготками и трусиками, т.к. многие из бедных семей и не могут себе этого позволить. В такой ситуации и руководитель заинтересован "двинуть" своих побольше и по чаще, и у меня меньше проблем с номерами.

----------


## Ингуша

*Зарница*,
Лена,а платите из каких фондов,или свои личные?

----------


## Зарница

*Ингуша*,
 ежегодно мы в бюджет закладываем средства на проведение районных мероприятий. Вот отсюда и платим. Не думайте что это огромные средства, на человека от 100 руб, до 500. Но когда выступает коллектив - сумма довольно существенная получается. Так как коллективам больше не где зарабатывать, то любая лишняя копеечка никогда не будет лишней. Да и нужно учесть что мы живем в глубинке. Остальные, "мелкие", мероприятия для выступающих проходят бесплатно. Вот с 1 января перейдем в автономку, незнаю что после этого будет.

----------


## wert266

Привет всем! А я только пошла в отпуск! Тут давеча был разговор о "звездах". Может кто подскажет куда, на какую планету "свою звезду" закинуть, чтоб не возвратилась? мы уже ей т так и эдак намекаем, что потухла она . А она все "звездит" и "звездит"!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

У меня в коллективе таких звезды две. Одной юбилей на сцене отмечали, совмещали с юбилеем ее коллектива. Ей- 70, коллективу-15. Осталась довольна. Второй 50 этим летом исполнилось. Приходит: я такой же юбилей хочу-у-у! Говорю: готовьте программу, мы к ней- сценарий забацаем, и вперед. Как к бабушке сводили! Неохота напрягаться- вот и юбилей на сцене расхотелось.
А вообще-то с творческими работниками всегда тяжело было. К каждому своя коза нужна для подъезда.
Когда страна отмечает День инвалида, меня из отдела с праздником поздравляют: мол, полколлектива на голову шизанутых.

----------


## Radion68

У нас в ДК есть вокальный ансамбль. Уже  много лет поем, но никогда ни каких денег ни от кого не получали, хотя очень хочется какое-то материальное стимулирование. Перед 9 мая, наш начальник отдела культуры договорилась с главами сельских администраций и мы подготовив программу минут на 45 поехали на "гастроли", за что и получили соответствующее вознаграждение - по 5 тыс. за концерт. На эти деньги мы пошили себе костюмы. Теперь довольны, с новыми силами приступили к репетициям, с мыслью "почаще бы таких концертов"

----------


## wert266

Рамоновна, а можно сценарий 70 летия , у моей звезды 70 на следующий год. Ей чтобы угодить не на козе ехать, а самой козой стать надо.

----------


## АнютикА

*Symeon*,
 Рад здесь встретить знакомое лило. 
Часто заходим на "сайт с музыкой для танцев" - Огромное человеческое СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## гунька

Девочки, ура! Я опять с вами! Были проблемы с форумом:frown:, но спасибо Марине Мазайкиной, она помогла. Я так рада!:biggrin: Думала, что вас уже не увижу и не услышу....:

----------


## Гульнур

> Девочки, ура! Я опять с вами! Были проблемы с форумом:frown:, но спасибо Марине Мазайкиной, она помогла. Я так рада!:biggrin: Думала, что вас уже не увижу и не услышу....:


Алёна здравствуй! Я тоже очень рада видеть тебя на форуме. Я сама сейчас очень редко захожу. Все некогда. Все по больницам ошиваюсь. Сейчас до конца сентября буду дома. Я думаю время пообщаться будет. *Все таки как здорово, что есть этот форум!!!!!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Ален, ну вот видишь, все обошлось. А ты переживала.:smile: :flower: 

Уважаемые коллеги! Сегодня нас приглашали на совещание в Управление культуры. Основной вопрос - выполнение муниципального задания. И второй немаловажный вопрос - Исполнение закона о защите персональных данных. Серьезный закон. Месяца полтора назад мы прошли регистрацию. Нас внесли в реестр. К этому закону нужно иметь кучу документов - приказы, инструкции, положения, согласие работников на использовании их персональных данных. Все данные о работниках ДК, об участниках худ. самодеятельности охраняются законом Все документы должны храниться под замком - журналы учета работы, личные дела работников и т.д.. ( в библиотеках - все формуляры читателей должны замыкаться). За нарушение правил хранения ПД штраф до 100 тысяч рублей. 
Наша центральная библиотека собрала для нас папку с документами, которые мы должны иметь в своих учреждениях. Если это кого-нибудь заинтересует - обращайтесь.

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*,



> Если это кого-нибудь заинтересует - обращайтесь.


Аллочка,чур, я первая в очередь! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*
Аллочка - и я в очередь!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Гульнур*,
 Не болей!!! :smile:

----------


## Натник

*Алла и Александр*,я на днях тоже буду вносить данные....хотя иногда вхожу в  ступор от всех заморочек, которые от нас требуют...:eek:бред да и только.... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> Если это кого-нибудь заинтересует - обращайтесь.


Встаю в очередь на раздачу!:biggrin: Аллочка и мне! :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

Тема о персональных данных важная, мы тоже  начинаем .  Собираем заявления. *Алла и Александр*, может, откроете новую тему? В ДОКУМЕНТАХ.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Тему создала в Документах. Заходите, знакомьтесь, вносите свои наработки в этом вопросе. Выложенные мной документы в большей части своей отражают специфику библиотек. Нам же нужно на основе этих документов, сделать свои. Вопрос для многих новый, но нам придется с ним работать .

----------


## Зарница

Коллеги, подскажите - имеют ли право в учреждениях культуры устанавливать банкомат? Мне его всячески пытаются втюхнуть, а я незнаю как от этого избавиться!!! Я просто представляю вопли уборщиц после посещений банкомата пользователями. А если учесть что он один на весь поселок - то это просто кошмар! Подскажите, может кто то уже сталкивался с этим

----------


## Tasha1979

> Коллеги, подскажите - имеют ли право в учреждениях культуры устанавливать банкомат? Мне его всячески пытаются втюхнуть, а я незнаю как от этого избавиться!!! Я просто представляю вопли уборщиц после посещений банкомата пользователями. А если учесть что он один на весь поселок - то это просто кошмар! Подскажите, может кто то уже сталкивался с этим


Всё только с разрешения директора дома культуры. Банкомат ещё и электричество кушает.
А мы хотим чтоб нам поставили банкомат в ДК. У нас в здании РДК располагаются ещё: детская библиотека, отдел культуры, бухгалтерия, школа искусств, спортшкола, ЗАГС. И все мы зарплату уже год получаем на карточки. Сбербанк недалеко, но там всегда очереди, да и вырваться некогда. А через банкомат можно заплатить и за телефон, и за интернет, и коммунальные платежи сделать.

----------


## dinadinina

Народ, здравствуйте. Вернулась из отпуска, первый раз за восемь лет съездили к свекрови в Крым, правда не всей семьей, младшего сына не отпустили с работы, зато мы загорели: старший сын-больно, муж -сильно больно, я -сильно, сильно больно+волдыри, до сих пор "лезу". Я в "Документах" размещала ссылки на материалы по аккредитации и переходу на новую систему оплаты труда, что-то еще, но на "Народе"ссылки умерли, нужно ли их восстановить?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Коллеги, подскажите - имеют ли право в учреждениях культуры устанавливать банкомат? Мне его всячески пытаются втюхнуть, а я незнаю как от этого избавиться!!! Я просто представляю вопли уборщиц после посещений банкомата пользователями. А если учесть что он один на весь поселок - то это просто кошмар! Подскажите, может кто то уже сталкивался с этим


У нас стоит банкомат. Уже 2 года. Оборудовали под него помещение кассы так, что платформа выходит на улицу, а деньги загружают, входя в помещение ДК. Удобно и для нас, и для населения.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Лен, в договоре можете прописать возмещение работы уборщиц, а им установить надбавку за расширение объёма работ.

----------


## Рамоновна

ТЕМА ПОЧИЩЕНА.

Появились новые темы: 

*Штаты.Кадры.Зарплаты.
Платные услуги
Аттестация*

На очереди- тема ДОКУМЕНТЫ

----------


## wert266

Привет всем коллегам!!! Очень бы хотелось пообщаться с работниками культуры Украины. Директорами ДК, методистами районным отделов может даже начальниками отделов культуры районов (если таковые сюда заходят!!!) Коллеги из России обсуждают свои животрепещущие вопросы, очень тесно общаются, это здорово. А вот Украинцев я не встречала. Хотелось бы узнать как налажена работа в других областях по организации досуговой работы. Какая ведется документация, что нового. Девочки-украиночки пишите.

----------


## Яшевна

Всем добрый вечер, очень рада что всё работает и все на месте. Мы готовим посиделки ко дню пожилого человека и праздничный концерт " Учителями славится Россия". В конце октября проводим ПРАЗДНИК БЕЛЫХ ЖУРАВЛЕЙ. На ближайшее время только репетиции и надеюсь никаких бумаг.

----------


## гунька

Девочки, а я провела вчера конкурс "Самый классный классный"! Честно, мне самой понравилось, что бывает очень редко.....Учителя -просто умнички! Такие веселые, творческие, талантливые! Зажигали по полной программе! Целый зал болельщиков, и ребятишек, и педагогов. Дети смогли накричаться на неделю вперед, а педагоги-болельщики. как дети...орали, пели, болели-просто супер!

----------


## Рамоновна

Вчера была в нашей  школе на Дне учителя. Одна из классных руководителей награждалась за победу в конкурсе "Самый классный классный". Видимо, этот конкурс получил всероссийский размах.

А в воскресенье я ходила в лес. Набрала 5 ведер опят!!! до 10 вечера перебирала и мыла, а в понедельник закрывала. Получилось 18 литров. Но не это самое главное. От процесса сбора грибов, особенно, когда их "хоть косой коси", я получаю такой кайф, который можно сравнить только с выходом на сцену.
Жду-не дождусь выходных. Опять пойду кайф ловить.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1871264m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки, у нас тоже прошла целая череда мероприятий начну с того, что 29 сентября мы собирали своих ветеранов культработы утром собрались все у нас в районном центре, а после они поехали по району, по ДК где прошли капитальные ремонты. Их везде встречали делали мини программы накрывали деревенские столы, а в 15-00 они вновь к нам вернулись здесь их встречали уже мы, приехал Глава, обсуждали поездку, вспоминали их годы работы. У ветеранов конечно глаза блестели, столько слов хороших услышали. 
         Ну, а далее конечно День пожилого, мы делали программу с танцами я выложу сценарий в разделе для пожилых людей, программа получилась интересная, при входе мы всем раздавали осенние листочки их было 3 цвета выбирали они сами по настроению, даалее была торжественная часть, а потом мы рассказывали о происхождении танцев и вызывали участников с определённым цветом осенних листочков, они танцевали этот танец под сопроваждение баяна, а потом этот же танец танцевал профессиональный коллектив. Программа получилась интересная, что-то брала с форума, что-то с просторов интернета, что-то сама, публика приняла программу так здорово что решили еёё повторить на какой-нибудь ещё праздник. программу можно легко в любое время провести, кому интересно загляните в сценарии обязательно скину. 
       А на День учителя я была ответственная за торжественную программу я её тоже выложу, скоро закрытие года учителя надо опять голову ломать будет большая праздничная программа, а идеи пока нет. Короче дни были весёлые и насыщенные в воскресенье ещё на выборах 5 концертов дадим и может быть нам дадут немного расслабиться, хотя не вериться в такое счастье.

----------


## гунька

*Цинториончик*,



> может быть нам дадут немного расслабиться, хотя не вериться в такое счастье.


Надюшка, да ладно тебе! Расслабляться не надо, а то постареем быстро!:biggrin:
Нам же всем хлеба не надо - работу давай..... :Aga:  :Aga: 

*Рамоновна*,

Ириш, а я вот совсем не умею грибы собирать...я поганку от опенка не отличу! А вот есть грибы просто обожаю!:biggrin: А то, что кайф от собирания грибов получаешь, это же здОрово! Вообще в лесу осенью красотища! А воздух!!! :Ok:

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек.:smile: Давно не был. Убирал урожай, потом свадьба и уже неделю нет Сети днем. Ничего такого, чем бы можно было похвастаться. 1 октября - незатейливая концертная программа с чаепитием после, на выборы тоже концертик состряпаем. Никак не разгонюсь. Диплом надо писать. Квалификационную работу делать(какое-нибудь мероприятие). Хороший получился День Победы, а видео нет. Не знаю как буду выходить из ситуации, но знаю точно, что выйду. Новый год уже делать надо, потому как сессия по 20 декабря. Давно хочется музыкальную сказку сделать. И напоследок "Подчиненный перед лицом начальствующим должен иметь вид лихой и придурковатый, дабы разумением своим не смушать начальство" - из Указа Петра I от 09. 12. 1709 г.:biggrin:

----------


## Зарница

Добрый добрый всем вечер! Не успел начаться октябрь, а мы - работники культуры - завалены праздниками по самое не хочу!:biggrin:
У нас тоже сегодня состоялся торжественный концерт ко Дню учителя. Все бы было просто отлично, если бы зрители были бы поживее. Вот уж от кого не ожидала, так от учителей, что на концерте они будут такие закомплексованные!!!!!!Не расшевелить!!!!! 
Ну да ладно, печалиться об этом нет времени: на выходных выборы, а значит куча мероприятий. Потом день призывника, потом иногурация, потом концерт ко Дню с\х работника, потом новогодние праздники, пожарные проверки, суды, штрафы....САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ -НЕ РАССЛАБЛЯТЬСЯ!!!

----------


## Натали_я

> а я вот совсем не умею грибы собирать...я поганку от опенка не отличу


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
"Видишь пень?" - "вижу", "Видишь грибы" - "вижу", "Это опята, собирай". :biggrin: Это со мной так подруга в выходные мучилась.




> потом новогодние праздники, пожарные проверки, суды, штрафы....


 А я уже жду 12 октября пожарника. Он меня вчера "обрадовал" - "Вы знаете, в этот раз  у нас совпали и плановая и внеплановая проверки".  А я ему - что вы говорите, я ТАК рада..... Так что, НАЧАЛОСЬ :mad:




> Давно не был


Тоже давно не заходила. Меня что-то часто выкидывает - сервер занят, зайдите позже :eek:

----------


## Таня Л

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!!!:smile::smile::smile:
Не успеваю жить, 24-х часов не хватает... День города отвели, отпуск долгожданный получила и уехала нянчить племянников, отпуск удался:biggrin: 4 ночи подряд делала старшему племяшу макет на конкурс в детский сад, так сказать "совместное творчество родителей и детей":biggrin:... Племяш утром посмотрит, одобрит и в сад, а я с мелким забавлялась, а ночерами доделывала конкурсную поделку. Вот что у нас получилось:



Вчера вернулась домой и уже соскучилась по своим "спиногрызикам", свой уже большой, учит как жить, с ним макетики не поклеишь, все "грозится" меня бабушкой сделать, шутит такkuku
Эх, хорошо в отпуске:biggrin:

----------


## АлексейФ

Приветствую всех коллег! Здесь новеньких принимают? Я работник культуры с 20-летним стажем. Десять из них был худ.рук-лем РДК. Сейчас работаю в информационно-методическом центре культуры. 

Выкладываю эскизы сувенирной продукции, кот. использовали в этом году на мероприятиях. 

Районный фестиваль "Память о Победе сохраним"
календари:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1888040m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1856296m.jpg[/IMG]
значки
[IMG]http://*********ru/1839912m.jpg[/IMG]

Фестиваль молодежного творчества "Новая высота"
значки, календари
[IMG]http://*********ru/1860395m.jpg[/IMG]
диплом
[IMG]http://*********ru/1837867m.jpg[/IMG]

Проект "Митенская каша"
[IMG]http://*********org/733874m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Скибыч

> А вот у меня такой вопросик: план эвакуации пожарные должны ежегодно утверждать? на основании чего? гляжу в магазинах - висят аж 19..., а мы ежегодно меням, утверждаем...


Если его каждый год утверждать, то пожарным можно и не работать - на нас деньги делать. Один раз и до нового ГОСТа. У нас тоже, если делают пожарные, то 1500 за этаж(не фосфорицирует). Я делал сам в oficce visio. Получилось. Потом на большом принтере за 300 руб распечатали. 
Девочки-мальчики, а где кнопочка чтобы "спасибать"?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки-мальчики, а где кнопочка чтобы "спасибать"?


Скоро будет, потерп*и*те

----------


## гунька

Урра! Форум заработал!

----------


## Гульнур

Привет всем!!! Как давно не была на форуме, соскучилааась! Лежала в больнице, наконец-то мне сделали операцию. Приехала домой, а форум не работает........... Только сегодня заработал,  но затребовал пароль, кое как вспомнила пароль. Радостная!!!!

----------


## гунька

Гульнур, я тоже рада тебя видеть, рада, что все у тебя хорошо! Ты уж больше не болей, пожалуйста!

----------


## Зарница

АлексейФ - приветствуем и мы тебя! Проходи, распологайся!

А у меня ко всем вопрос. На иногурацию нам нужно вынести и потом убрать флаги. Их 2. Скажите - как все это делается? Где они должны стоять? откуда выносить: из зала или со сцены?под какую музыку? сопровождающие должны быть?зал должен стоять или сидеть? В чем должны быть одеты флагоносцы? Что то я с этим ни разу не сталкивалась, и не разу не ставила эту "постановку"

----------


## Рамоновна

> - как все это делается? Где они должны стоять? откуда выносить: из зала или со сцены?под какую музыку? сопровождающие должны быть?зал должен стоять или сидеть? В чем должны быть одеты флагоносцы? Что то я с этим ни разу не сталкивалась, и не разу не ставила эту "постановку"


Звучат слова: под вынос флагов таких-то таких-то просим всех встать! Звучит марш. Флаги несут через зал на сцену. Группа знаменосцев /1 впереди, 2- с флагом, 3- сзади-это если флаг один. Если флагов 3, то можно без сопровождающих/ устанавливает их в стойки, уходят. В конце мероприятия тоже слова: под вынос флагов просим всех встать... группа знаменосцев выполняет все в обратном порядке. Если места на сцене для флагов нет, их можно устанавливать сбоку перед сценой. Мы иногда так делаем. Но еще никогда не уносили их в конце мероприятия. Может, и вам не надо?

----------


## Зарница

Ира, спасибо. Уносить надо. А вот для уноса знаменоносцы тоже из зала выходят? У нас будет 2 флага:российский и областной. Какой должен быть первым? Наверное российский.И наверное можно без сопровождающих? Нет, наверное с сопровождающими красивее. А как они должны их нести? В какой руке?А девочки могут? или только мальчики?Если девочки то в юбках или можно в брюках?Устанавливать флаги одновременно или по очереди?Сколько вопросов, а всего то - вынести и унести флаги!!! Но - иногурация...этим всё сказано.

----------


## АлексейФ

> АлексейФ - приветствуем и мы тебя! Проходи, распологайся!
> 
> А у меня ко всем вопрос. На иногурацию нам нужно вынести и потом убрать флаги. Их 2. Скажите - как все это делается? Где они должны стоять? откуда выносить: из зала или со сцены?под какую музыку? сопровождающие должны быть?зал должен стоять или сидеть? В чем должны быть одеты флагоносцы? Что то я с этим ни разу не сталкивалась, и не разу не ставила эту "постановку"


Большое спасибо! :flower: 

По поводу флагов. У нас на мероприятиях есть два варианта.
1. Сотрудники ОВД. Внос по схеме Рамоновны, только ставят не в стойки, а держат сами, и периодически меняется караул.
2. Приглашаются студенты университета права и экономики. Это супер-класс!
Под духовой оркестр знаменная группа вносит 3 флага (российский, областной, муниципальный), есть группа почетного караула с настоящим оружием. Высокие, подтянутые. Очень торжественно. 
Если у вас есть возможность второго варианта - выберите его. Не пожалеете. Ведь это главное событие и оно должно пройти  на высшем уровне.

----------


## Гумочка

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Я работала худ.руком в сельском ДК. Но пришлось переехать в соседнее село, год ездила на работу с одного села в другое, возила ребёнка в сад туда же. Было очень трудно. Потом освободилось место главного библиотекаря на новом месте жительства и меня пригласили занять эту должность. Так вот, к чему это я... Не знаю куда мне приткнуться на нашем форуме... Что- то я не наблюдаю ни одного соответствующего раздела... Просвятите, плизззз...:confused:

----------


## гунька

острая,(прости, имени не знаю), да зачем же приткнуться? Заходи к нам, будь как дома, библиотекарь-это же тоже и культработник, и педагог, и массовик-затейник. А мы коллегам всегда рады!

----------


## Скибыч

По поводу знамен и знаменосцев. Знамена вносятся знаменной группой(кто в группе - милиция, военные или кто-то другой - решать вам(н-р: на школьной линейке - лучшие ученики, на Митинге 9 мая - пограничники(застава рядом есть)) и не оставляются(!) без охраны. Знаменная группа стоит рядом от начала и до конца(если долго уж очень, то, наверное, допускается смена караула). Если Российский Флаг вносится вместе с областным, то ему по рангу положено быть первым. Когда Флаг выносится слышал на одном мероприятии "Флаг вынести". Ухо порезало. "На вынос Флага смирно!" более приемлемый вариант.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ира, спасибо. Уносить надо. А вот для уноса знаменоносцы тоже из зала выходят? У нас будет 2 флага:российский и областной. Какой должен быть первым? Наверное российский.И наверное можно без сопровождающих? Нет, наверное с сопровождающими красивее. А как они должны их нести? В какой руке?А девочки могут? или только мальчики?Если девочки то в юбках или можно в брюках?Устанавливать флаги одновременно или по очереди?Сколько вопросов, а всего то - вынести и унести флаги!!! Но - иногурация...этим всё сказано.


Для уноса знаменосцы выходят из-за кулис, куда уходили. Первый флаг российский, потом-областной. Можно сделать 2-х мальчиков-знаменосцев и 2-х девочек-сопровождающих. Лучше, если у них будет какая-то форма. У нас выносят кадеты, поэтому с формой проблем нет. Можно одеть белый верх-черный низ. А вот насчет девочек- надо посмотреть... У них сейчас что брюки-в обтяжку и с низкой посадкой, что юбки-как пояс, с разрезом по...  Но лучше-юбки до колена. Флаги устанавливаются одновременно.

Вот в таком положении рук несется флаг

http://www.fayloobmennik.net/162609   Не пойму, как выставить фото...пойду учиться...

А вот здесь можно кое-что найти. Правда, это пионерия, но правила кажется те же
http://www.infovolga.ru/school/pioner/shpa/simvoli.htm

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> По поводу знамен и знаменосцев. Знамена вносятся знаменной группой(кто в группе - милиция, военные или кто-то другой - решать вам(н-р: на школьной линейке - лучшие ученики, на Митинге 9 мая - пограничники(застава рядом есть)) и не оставляются(!) без охраны. Знаменная группа стоит рядом от начала и до конца(если долго уж очень, то, наверное, допускается смена караула). Если Российский Флаг вносится вместе с областным, то ему по рангу положено быть первым. Когда Флаг выносится слышал на одном мероприятии "Флаг вынести". Ухо порезало. "На вынос Флага смирно!" более приемлемый вариант.


 Добавлю:  Российский флаг должен распологаться на сцене слева от др.используемых флагов
Лен, зайди сюда, там все подробно прописано.http://www.molportal.ru/content/мето...-флагов

Ирина, а куда подевались мои последние сообщения из беседки? и аватарки нет почему-то...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина, а куда подевались мои последние сообщения из беседки? и аватарки нет почему-то...


Последние сообщения мною не удалялись. Видимо, проблема связана с установками нового сервера. А аватарку попробуйте установить еще раз заново.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ура! Наконец- то мои мытарства закончены, и пусть и с усечённым ником, но я здесь!!! Девочки, мальчики, а теперь помогайте! Ничего не понимаю - где смайлики, и как цитировать сообщение. У меня на "ответить с цитированием" куча цифр вываливается.

----------


## oksanagdo

Как у нас красивенько)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## гунька

Девочки и наши немногочисленные ( и оттого еще больше любимые ) мальчики! Сегодня скопировала с диска "Сценарии школьных праздников" сто с лишним сценариев. Качайте, может, что-то кому-то пригодится....  http://webfile.ru/4831001

----------


## Скибыч

1. Не могу поставить фотографию с компьютера. Пишет, что невозможна загрузка. Размер фотографии меньше чем максимум. 
2. Не терпится "спасибать". Например, за "мальчиков". Кнопки нет. Можно в щеч..., то есть в личку, но это многоступенчато...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ничего не понимаю - где смайлики, и как цитировать сообщение. У меня на "ответить с цитированием" куча цифр вываливается.


Смайлики пока только в расширенном режиме. Для цитирования сообщения: выделяем курсором нужное, копируем. В окне ответа нажимаем значок, похожий на голубой шарик/он стоит последним/. Появляются"ворота" для вставления цитаты. Вставляем скопированную цитату по команде "вставить"

----------


## Зарница

Всем огромное спасибо за помощь в выносе флагов. Узнала для себя очень многого. На сегодняшний день вроде бы как с нас эту миссию снимают, приедет областная группа с флагами, чему я безумно рада!!!Конечно это еще не окончательный вариант, но буду надеятся на лучшее. Спасибо всем!!!!

----------


## Гумочка

> острая,(прости, имени не знаю), да зачем же приткнуться? Заходи к нам, будь как дома, библиотекарь-это же тоже и культработник, и педагог, и массовик-затейник. А мы коллегам всегда рады!


Спасибо за гостеприимство, уже осваиваюсь. Зовут меня просто-Лена. :Aga:

----------


## lesyanew

Девочки и мальчики, хочу попросить вашего совета. В нашем Центре досуга проходят в основном бесплатные мероприятия (Административные), на платной основе не так много. В связи с постепенным переходом на автономию (у нас будет в 2012г.) нас обязывают найти новые формы платных услуг. Поделитесь какие формы у вас, проводите ли вы вечера отдыха? Если да, то как у вас это проходит?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Ирина (Рамоновна), расскажите как поставить аватар? Пробую, ничего не получается(((

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина (Рамоновна), расскажите как поставить аватар? Пробую, ничего не получается(((


Входим в МОЙ КАБИНЕТ. В раделе ВАШ ПРОФИЛЬ выбираем ИЗМЕНИТЬ АВАТАР. Используем 2-й вариант-загружаем имзображение сосвоего компьютера. Жмем СОХРАНИТЬ ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ. 

Все. Проверено на себе. Получилось.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Ира, спасибо, разобралась)))

----------


## АлексейФ

> lesyanew Девочки и мальчики, хочу попросить вашего совета. В нашем Центре досуга проходят в основном бесплатные мероприятия (Административные), на платной основе не так много. В связи с постепенным переходом на автономию (у нас будет в 2012г.) нас обязывают найти новые формы платных услуг. Поделитесь какие формы у вас, проводите ли вы вечера отдыха? Если да, то как у вас это проходит?


_Поделюсь своим опытом:_ в нашем РДК доход приносили 1) дискотеки, 2) аренда, 3) платные культ.-досуг. мероприятия. 
В связи с разными причинами в данный момент дискотека еле обрабатывает себя, и теперь по доходности: 1) аренда, 2) мероприятия.
В аренду сдается зал для торговли и приклубная территория - для  ярмарки. Сдача в аренду регламентирована постановлением главы муниципального района, все деньги от аренды остаются на развитие учреждения.

_Поделюсь своим мнением:_ Ни вечера отдыха, ни самоокупаемые кружки и студии не принесут большого дохода. Переход на автономию еще более усугубит и без того тяжелое положение учреждений культуры досугового типа. На сельской культуре скоро можно будет поставить жирный крест. За последние 2 года в нашем учреждении оптимизировали расходов почти на 2 миллиона рублей. В результате - сокращение. Первая волна прошла "по низам". Сократили зарплаты у уборщиц, электрика, дворника; сократили гардеробщика и рабочего. Убрали доплаты нескольким специалистам. Что будет дальше? Мрак... Государство и муниципалитет стремясь оптимизировать расходы бюджета, не пытаются выстраивать иную систему поддержки УК в виде грантов, фондов поддержки и развития, стимулирования меценатства.

----------


## Скибыч

Почти все то же самое. Только не сдаем в аренду ничего -нечего. У нас позавчера отключили телефон за неуплату. Да здравствует 131-й закон! :confused:

----------


## Михалыч.

Алёнушка,огромное спасибо за сценарии.

----------


## lenusik

Алёна, вечер добрый!

Поделитесь,пожалуйста, паролем на вторую часть  "Золушки". Форум выдает, что нет участника с Вашим ником(((

Спасибо за Ваш труд!

С уважением
Елена.

----------


## Суперстар

"Потом освободилось место главного библиотекаря на новом месте жительства и меня пригласили занять эту должность. Так вот, к чему это я... Не знаю куда мне приткнуться на нашем форуме... Что- то я не наблюдаю ни одного соответствующего раздела... "

Уря-я-я-я! Острая!Нас библиотекарей становится больше! Скоро, даст бог и соответствующую тему организуем! :Aga:  Лена, поставь свое имя в подпись
А у нас радость пожарную сигнализацию поставили по всему зданию, обошлось это примерно в 100 тысяч. Еще бы и от потопа сигнализацию придумали :Vah:  :Ha: 
Цитата выделилась как-то не так kuku

----------


## TatyanaL

Прикольно читать свои же сообщения... Простите за флуд, оставляю следы свои, чтобы на почту уведомления приходили. :-) Да-а-а, раздвоение личности у ТЛ. Будем заново знакомы, принимайте меня снова в ряды форумчан :-)

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Привет, Танюшка! Хорошо, что возвращаемся. Ещё бы Алла смогла войти...
По платным услугам: Основную долю наших доходов составляет родительская плата за кружки, далее аренда (почасовая), затем проведение платных мероприятий (отчётные концерты коллективов, мероприятия для школьных лагерей, новогодние сказки и т.д). Ну и совместные мероприятия - посвящения в студенты, КВН, вечера отдыха для учащихся каких-либо учебных заведений.

----------


## Таня Л

Всем здравствуйте, я вернулась!!!:wink:
У нас по платным услугам практически та же картина, только кружки бесплатные... Денег тоже катастрофически не хватает, выживаем как можем, пока выживаем...
А как у вас с муниципалными заказами? За нас строго взялись. А ещё до декабря мы должны сделать Паспорт антитеррористической защищенности, о как! Зарылись в бумагах, творить некогда

----------


## эльвира ермилова

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Примите в свои ряды? Очень хочется общаться. Хотя я сейчас в дектретном отпуске, но хочется быть в курсе. Очень скучаю по работе. Работаю директором МУК "МЦКД" Эртильского муниципального района Воронежской области.

----------


## Таня Л

Привет Эльвира! Добро пожаловать, проходи, располагайся, люди здесь хорошие, добрые и отзывчивые :Ok:  Сейчас, наверное, немного заняты. Будем знакомы - Татьяна, директор ДК города Вольска Саратовской обл.:smile:

----------


## эльвира ермилова

Очень приятно, спасибо за гостеприимство.

----------


## ира10

Здравствуйте, друзья! Наконец у меня получилось войти на форум благодаря Марине. Я так рада!! Я так вас всех полюбила заочно, что просто наверное долго бы переживала потерю такого дружного общения. Но теперь все нормально и хорошо. Будем дружить. Ирина

----------


## ира10

> Девочки и наши немногочисленные ( и оттого еще больше любимые ) мальчики! Сегодня скопировала с диска "Сценарии школьных праздников" сто с лишним сценариев. Качайте, может, что-то кому-то пригодится....  http://webfile.ru/4831001


Аленушка, здравствуй! Спасибо за сценарии! Ура, я уже  с вами! Ирина

----------


## Рамоновна

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Примите в свои ряды? Очень хочется общаться. Хотя я сейчас в дектретном отпуске, но хочется быть в курсе. Очень скучаю по работе. Работаю директором МУК "МЦКД" Эртильского муниципального района Воронежской области.


Здравствуй, землячка!!! И соседка- я из Рамони.

----------


## ALLA M

Здравствуйте, дорогие мои!
После многочисленных безрезультатных попыток войти под своим старым ником, решила зарегистрироваться по новой. Странно видеть свои сообщения без меня ))) Ваша Алла и Александр

----------


## ТЕРПЕНИЕ

Приветствую всех, пытаюсь зайти на форум, давненько не была тут. Как изменилось всё!)

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. http://files.mail.ru/O8U7TJ - коллажик ко Дню Памяти жертв политических репрессий.

----------


## Таня Л

Алла привет!!! Напиши Марине на скайп, у меня была такая же беда, чуть повыше пост моего клона :-) Марина помогла с ником и паролем, и я снова здесь. Попробуй. 

Только что провели митинг, посвященный Дню памяти жертв политических репрессий, если нужен кому-то материал (сценарий 3 листа А4 и муз.оформление), кину ссылку :-)

----------


## эльвира ермилова

Здравствуйте, Рамоновна! Я давно читаю Ваши сообщения и очень хотела познакомиться. Ваш материал всегда полезный, интересный. Так как я работаю недавно, очень много для себя почерпнула. Спасибо Вам большое! Рада знакомству.

----------


## Скибыч

Два года назад в нашем ДК проводился зональный тур областного смотра-конкурса творческих коллективов. Мы приняли у себя человек 250. В прошлом и этом году нас отсматривают дома одних(слишком много нас - проблема вывезти). Остальные в РДК. Обидно - себя не покажешь и других не посмотришь. Хотим выйти с предложением в Администрацию поселения учредить у себя фестиваль творческих коллективов. С переходящим кубком, номинациями и т.д... Стреляем трех зайцев - праздник для населения(очень любят у нас самодеятельность), видим других и показываем себя и заработок на зрителях. Пусть это пока будет свой район и, может быть, близлежащие села из других. Очень надеемся, что это не утопия - устали мы вариться в собственном соку. Самим ездить куда-то и рады бы, да с транспортом вообще никак. Если у кого-нибудь есть опыт организации чего-нибудь подобного(как обратиться, положение и т.п..) будем очень признательны. Будем - это не "мы - Николай Второй", а весь коллектив ДК. Спасибо.

----------


## Натали_я

:Vah:  Наконец-то меня пустили!!! kuku Девочки - мальчики, всем привет! *Алена*, спасибо за сценарии. :flower:

----------


## гунька

Наташа, да всегда пожалуйста! Чем могу.....

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ну вот я и дома!!! Странное дело - в последнее время работала на рабочем компе и с него зайти никак не могла. Вчера переключилась на свой домашний и , о, чудо!!! Зашла!!!  Так что - здравствуйте! Очень рада, что мы, наконец-то, собираемся вместе!

----------


## гунька

Аллочка, а мы-то как рады, что ты с нами! Давайте уже все здесь собираться вместе, а то все засели по своим теплым норкам....

----------


## Зарница

Алла - с возвращением! Аленка, да мы все давно тут, обживаемся, присматриваемся!!!! Все хорошо на форуме, только "Спасибки" не удобно ставить стало.
Много новичков появилось у нас - ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!
Скажите, а что означает звездочка под аваторкой? что означает там "репутация"?

----------


## гунька

> Алла - с возвращением! Аленка, да мы все давно тут, обживаемся, присматриваемся!!!! Все хорошо на форуме, только "Спасибки" не удобно ставить стало.
> Много новичков появилось у нас - ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!
> Скажите, а что означает звездочка под аваторкой? что означает там "репутация"?


Лнусь, насчет репутации- я так думаю, что это то, что заработал человек во время нахождения на форуме. Видишь над аватаркой прямоугольничек зеленый...вот у тебя там написано, что ты можешь стремиться к лучшему. А я вот вообще ничего не заработала.
А когда ты нажмешь на звездочку, там вылезет фраза "одобрить это сообщение". Одобряя то или иное сообщение, ты добавляешь человеку репутацию.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А я вот вообще ничего не заработала.


Алена, ну разве так можно???!!! Ты на форуме для многих стала палочкой-выручалочкой, спасательным жилетом, лекарством от всех проблем. Не расстраивайся- МЫ тебя ЛЮБИМ и ЦЕНИМ!!!

----------


## гунька

Ириш, да разве я об этом....я просто Ленуське объяснила на примере. Разве важна какая-то репутация? А за добрые слова спасибо! Приятно....

----------


## Скибыч

*Алена, МЫ тебя ЛЮБИМ и ЦЕНИМ!!!* 
Согласен на все 100.....%. И даже больше! :Ok:

----------


## гунька

Да ну вас! Засмущали..... :Oj:  Закрыли эту тему. :Aga:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*, 
Эт как это ты ничего не заработала?))) У тебя там аж 4 квадратика и "гунька уважаемый среди равных" Вот, Аленушка!!! 

А я хочу поделиться нашей радостью. 30 и 31 октября дети из нашего хореографического коллектива принимали участие в конкурсе , не помню как называется точно,  в Таганроге и заняли в категориях Беби  - 1 место, Дети стилизованный народный танец - 3 место и юниоры эстрадный танец  - 7 место.. Ребята получили приглашение на конкурс в Мариуполь Вот такие наши малыши.

----------


## Натник

*Алла и Александр*, Алла,от всей души  поздравляю!!!! Успехов вашим деткам и в Мариуполе!!!:vishenka_20:

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*, Аллочка, поздравляю!!! так держать! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## вокся

Ну, наконец-то!!!!.... Я попала в число невезунчиков, которым вход на форум был полностью недоступен на период "ремонтных работ"(((
Привет всем! И всем безумо рада!!!! :Party2:  :Party2:

----------


## Victorya

> Привет всем! И всем безумо рада!!!!


Да, девчонки, с ремонтными работами закончено, значит, можно снова собираться в наш виртуальный дом!!! У нас на работе начался напряженный период - завтра мероприятие к Дню народного единства (сегодня глаза на лоб вылезли, собирала видеоряд об истории праздника, из картинок с собственной озвучкой, получилось длинновато - на 7 минут, ну ничего, пусть слушают. Уверенна, что кое-кому из нашего начальства неплохо освежить в памяти странички истории), а послезавтра к нам из области едет председатель комитета по культуре - будем стоять по стойке смирно (собираем всю районную культуру - клубных, библиотечных работников и специалистов городских учреждений культуры)... Затем готовимся празднично-торжественное мероприятие к Дню милиции (меня попросили акцентировать тот факт, что это скорее всего ПОСЛЕДНИЙ День милиции, далее будет полиция и дату могут изменить). Ну и в разгаре отчетные концертные программы сельских домов культуры, которые мы отсматриваем до начала зимы... А у вас что нового?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> А у вас что нового


А у нас ... ну газ в квартира конечно есть, но кроме этого : завтра проводим городское торжественное мероприятие к 4 ноября, а сегодня съехдила в Москву привезла 4 кокошника Снегуриных - красота, глаз не отвести, танцевальную обувь, парики и ...мечи турнирные. Ужас! До Москвы 160 км проехали за 2 часв, а 20 км по Балашихе ехали тоже 2 часа! Пробки.

----------


## ира10

Алена, присоединяюсь к похвалам о тебе. И не смущайся, так все и есть. А вообще всем тем кто помогает нам дилетантам делать мероприятия лучше и качественнее с вашими идеями и наработками, НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН! СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!! Я тоже очень рада, что опять зашла на форум и даже получила доступ в закрытые для меня темы. Это здорово. Я очень рада нашему заочному знакомству, почти каждый день бываю в нашем "виртуальном" доме. Слежу за всеми новостями и даже пытаюсь вступать в дискуссию. Я не такой мэтр как в основном вы все, но я учусь. Я просто активная мама из родительского комитета и управляющего совета школы, которая чем может помогает педагогам школы в воспитании детей. Им так трудно.
Очень рада слышать, что кто-то покупает новые костюмы, а нам ничего не выделяют, все только зависит от родителей, а требуют .... ого-го. Что то я зажаловалась. Все равно нужно быть оптимистми, правда? Спасибо за внимание. Ирина.

----------


## гунька

> Я не такой мэтр как в основном вы все


*ира10*, Ир. мы все тоже учимся.... причем всегда, хоть и пенсия скоро  :Aga:  А насчет того, что надо быть оптимистами, это прямо в точку! Осень, холодно, настроение между дождем и слезами, но все-таки будет и на нашей улице праздник! :Victory:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> рада слышать, что кто-то покупает новые костюмы, а нам ничего не выделяют


Ну к сожалению, нам тоже ничего не выделяют, всё что покупается - на заработанные деньги.
А я поделиться! У нас сегодня прошло городское торжественное. Прошло на ура - не последних номерах зал встал и не садился.Если учесть, что это были эстрадные номера с участием наших коллективов, и в зале сидели не родители, а посторонние люди, пришедшие по пригласительным. Честно говоря, у меня даже мурашки побежали, когда полтысячи человек встали и смотрели не прерывая аплодисментов. Такая гордость распирала, что режиссёр - мой муж, и коллективы - нашего ДК.

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*, 
Маришка, поздравляю с успехом!  :flower:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33: Очень рада за тебя и ваши коллективы!!!! У скибыча тоже концерт сегодня прошел. Вобщем, все в работе.....кроме меня... :Tu: 
Молодцы!

----------


## Зарница

Аленка, спасибо за объяснения! :Thank You2: 
Алла - поздравляю, и искренне завидую! :Ok: 
Маришка - молодцы!!!!Ощущения когда весь зал стоит и аплодирует - НЕЗАБЫВАЕМОЕ!!!! :Vah: 
Оксана - рада что ты снова с нами! :Tender: 
Виктория-ни пуха ни пера на концертах, и...при встречи с председателем! :Victory: 
А теперь я у всех хочу попросить совета: мы сразу же после иногурации проводим концерт. Так вот я что то засомневалась, чему его посвятить? - новому главе?(т.е. ведущим говорить на протяжении концерта о главе), или о Родине?России?Уверена только, что концерт должен быть патриотическим.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*, 
Лен, мне кажется надо говорить о Родине, только не о большой, а о малой, о вашем районе. Вот смотри, например, как мы делали на день города - ведущие (красивыми словами) о основании, в каком году, кем основан - фольклорный коллектив, далее мы скакнули в 18 век(Екатерина2, она много для города сделала), у нас был номер про гусаров, потом - 20 годы, сделали номер типа агитбригады, маршировка с флагами пирамиды, война - тут брали номер из 9 мая, и заканчивали современными номерами. Конечно, всё перемежалось выходами ведущих, на каждый выход мы постарались их одеть в стиле того времени, о котором они говорили. Очень интересно получилось. :Aga:

----------


## Таня Л

> Ир. мы все тоже учимся.... причем всегда, хоть и пенсия скоро


Ой, Алёнка, какая пенсия?!? "Нам года не беда, коль душа - молода" :Yahoo: 
Алла, привет!!! С возвращением!  :Tender: 
Маришка, очень-очень рада, новые приобретения - это всегда праздник для души! А по-поводу Екатерины, наш город  стал городом только благодаря ей, поэтому частенько в различных театрализациях упоминаем этот момент, история... Так, что есть между нашими городами немного общего и родного :Derisive: 
Лена, я согласна, что лучше во время концертной программы раскрыть тему Родины, малой Родины, потому что из маленьких частичек и крупинок складывается одно целое и мы часть этого, как звенья одной цепи, разорвешь звено и целостность нарушится.
У нас тоже некогда перевести дыхание, как впрочем у всех в конце года,  мероприятие на меропритии сидит и мероприятием погоняет :Blink:  
Небольшая просьба, может, кто подскажет: грядет юбилей директора школы искусств. Мы с этой школой очень дружим, часто выручаем друг друга, поэтому для директора хотим сделать незабываемый юбилей, не как у всех. Что-то типа звездной вечеринки, звездной встречи, т.е. все будет связано со звездами. Красной ниточкой будет проходить идея, что звезды разные, одни ярко светят, но не греют, все ими должны любоваться, а они сверкать в свое удовольствие, а другие дарят тепло, радужный свет, горят, не приберегая для себя ни капельки огня, все отдают людям, с ними тепло и уютно...Как то так... Может, у кого-то есть что-либо о звездах: стихи, притчи и т.д. Киньте, пожалуйста, на почту. Спасибо :Blush2:

----------


## oksanagdo

> Ой, Алёнка, какая пенсия?!? "Нам года не беда, коль душа - молода"
> Алла, привет!!! С возвращением! 
> Маришка, очень-очень рада, новые приобретения - это всегда праздник для души! А по-поводу Екатерины, наш город  стал городом только благодаря ей, поэтому частенько в различных театрализациях упоминаем этот момент, история... Так, что есть между нашими городами немного общего и родного
> Лена, я согласна, что лучше во время концертной программы раскрыть тему Родины, малой Родины, потому что из маленьких частичек и крупинок складывается одно целое и мы часть этого, как звенья одной цепи, разорвешь звено и целостность нарушится.
> У нас тоже некогда перевести дыхание, как впрочем у всех в конце года,  мероприятие на меропритии сидит и мероприятием погоняет 
> Небольшая просьба, может, кто подскажет: грядет юбилей директора школы искусств. Мы с этой школой очень дружим, часто выручаем друг друга, поэтому для директора хотим сделать незабываемый юбилей, не как у всех. Что-то типа звездной вечеринки, звездной встречи, т.е. все будет связано со звездами. Красной ниточкой будет проходить идея, что звезды разные, одни ярко светят, но не греют, все ими должны любоваться, а они сверкать в свое удовольствие, а другие дарят тепло, радужный свет, горят, не приберегая для себя ни капельки огня, все отдают людям, с ними тепло и уютно...Как то так... Может, у кого-то есть что-либо о звездах: стихи, притчи и т.д. Киньте, пожалуйста, на почту. Спасибо


это вам наверное к ведущим надо сходить в гости))))))думаю вам не откажут))))
Девочки и мальчики, а вы проводите Осенний бал?

----------


## maknata

> а вы проводите Осенний бал?


Ага.. мы его совместно со школой проводим. У нас это симбиоз КВНа, театрального фестиваля и собственно бала. Вот в этой темке есть несколько фоток http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...ники/page2

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Таня Л*
Танюш, а ты из Балаково или Балашово?

----------


## Таня Л

> Ой, Танюшка, и зачем я только полезла в эти стихи.....два часа оторваться не могу....все дела забросила.


Алёна, спасибо огромное!!! Добрый, отзывчивый и замечательный человек, наша "палочка-выручалочка" :Tender: 




> ... а звездную дорожку не делаете????


Не хочет она звездную дорожку. Хочет такой классическо-интеллигентный вечер о высоком и прекрасном, это даже банкетом сложно назвать, поэтому и спрашивала что-то такое. Спасибо.





> Танюш, а ты из Балаково или Балашово?


Марина, ты в наши края собираешься? Я из Вольска, это недалеко от Балаково, Балаково на левом берегу Волги, а наш город чуть ниже по течению - на правом. :Derisive:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Марина, ты в наши края собираешься?


Нет, не собираюсь., к сожалению Просто я знакома с 2-мя людьми из Балашова, они в нашем городе работают. Вот и спросила.

----------


## ТЕРПЕНИЕ

Спасибо!

----------


## ТЕРПЕНИЕ

> Я в прошлом году проводила, правда,  это была концертно-конкурсная программа, моими соведущими были два ученика 2-го класса.
>                      Занавес закрыт.  Фоном звучат песни о маме.
>                                                      Фанфары.
>                    !


Спасибо!

----------


## Таня Л

ЗдОрово!!! Оля,Лена, спасибо вам огромное!!! Звездная тема "засасывает" конкретно, мне звезды уже ночами снятся, хорошо, что зелёные человечки не приходят :Grin:  Одно знаю точно, свой юбилей буду отмечать в тихом семейном кругу за рюмкой чая :Aga:

----------


## Victorya

Девочки, а мы вчера провели праздничное мероприятие к Дню милиции - зал битком забит, все прошло отлично (для зрителей! ну а свой ситуационный анализ провели сразу же после концерта - пришли к выводу, что имеющегося света на сцене катастрофически мало, и тем, что есть грамотно управлять некому...) На прошлой неделе прошли ДВА концерта, посвященные Дню народного единства, один наш (Центра досуга), а другой городского дома культуры, оба концерта в одном и том же зале, в одно и тоже время с разницей в одни сутки! (дурдом, можно подумать, что один общий сделать было нельзя), ну и как вы помните, к нам приезжал председатель комитета по культуре. Ну а теперь вышли на финишную прямую подготовки Дня работников сельского хозяйства, который у нас пройдет в будущий вторник. Вот такие новости.

----------


## ленсанна

> Девочки, а мы вчера провели праздничное мероприятие к Дню милиции - зал битком забит, все прошло отлично


*Victorya*, -ничего себе" глубинка"! Молодцы!

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Давно не был - нечем похвастаться. А может быть и есть... Надо поискать. :Smile3:   Пока песенки из мультфильмов http://files.mail.ru/HYCDNB . Многовато, правда, по метражу.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Добрый всем денечек. Давно не был - нечем похвастаться.


Юра, ну куда же ты пропал? Я уже в личку тебе писать хотела. Хвастаться ему нечем! Да ты просто заходи- про погоду поговорим. Нам без мужчин грустно и скучно...

----------


## Скибыч

Можно я здесь? 
*НАШИ*, наверное, нечасто бывают в разделе ведущих. А здесь всегда.
Если у вас есть женщина "конь-огонь", то, к юбилею, вот...
Автор - Скибыч, корректор и рецензент - Гунька.

Сегодня хотим рассказать мы о даме,
Которую знает весь наш народ.
Она не нуждается в лишней рекламе.
Народ в нее верит и любит, и ждет.

Как свежий цветок  посредине асфальта,
Пробьет даже камень гранитный она. 
Как скрипка для нас – и секунда и альта
Играть нам симфонии прирождена.

И в песне, конечно, о ней же поется,
Что старость ее не застанет никак.
И сердце с такой же энергией бьется,
Как в юности - живо, тик-так да тик-так.

Ее не сдержать.(так ли уж это надо?)
Сама, все что надо, возьмет от людей.
И все, что имеет,  отдаст как награду.
«Коня» и «в избу» - это тоже о ней.

Не будем томить вас – она всем желанна,
Всегда для нее - День открытых дверей
И вот к нам выходит Давыдовна Анна!
Мы все рукоплещем! Овации ей!

А у нас в селе Дня работников с/х больше нет. 
И, наверное, не будет никогда :Tu:

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч*, 



> корректор и рецензент - Гунька.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Vah: Ну, Юрасик, ты выдал......

----------


## ленсанна

> А у нас в селе Дня работников с/х больше нет.


Как ни грустно, но и у нас тоже нет. Но остался реквизит с советских времен- снопы и колосья. И уже думали -все , спрячем в музей. Ан нет!!! Вспомнило новое руководство былые времена и придумало фестиваль "Крымский урожай!" . И поехали наши снопы аж в столичный город Симферополь украшать финальный концерт. Правда без нас, мы туфли теряли на отборочном.Но снопы- то взяли!!!

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята всем привет!!! Как я соскучилась ни как не могла зайти на форум в начале была паника, а потом просто решила ждать!!! И УРААААА!!!! Я с вами. Безумно рада и счастлива!!!

----------


## Скибыч

> *Скибыч*, 
> 
> Ну, Юрасик, ты выдал......


Нечего, нечего, Алена. Что было - то было. Народ должен знать своих героев. :Smile3:

----------


## Скибыч

> Ребята всем привет!!!


Привет, Надя. Собираемся потихоньку :Ok:

----------


## гунька

*Цинториончик*, 
Надюшка, привет! Рада тебя видеть! ты уж нас не забывай.... :Yes4: 

А вот здесь выросла моя колючая новогодняя красавица-елочка. http://gelanie.com/elka.php?id=f8388...e0146216786fb9     Мне будет очень приятно, если вы оставите на ней свои пожелания.Правда-правда! :Derisive:

----------


## Рамоновна

> А вот здесь выросла моя колючая новогодняя красавица-елочка.


О-го-го елочка!!! Я отметилась.

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*, 
Ириша, спасибо! Ты фоточку поменяла.... :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ты фоточку поменяла...


45- не мне- а нашему району!!!

----------


## Таня Л

Написала целую поэму о своей работе, прочитала, стерла... нельзя так о начальстве громко вслух, "за глаза" - неправильно, поэтому только эмоции   :Threaten:  :Tu:  :Swoon2: 
Алёнка, классная ёлочка  :Tender:

----------


## гунька

Девочки, какая елка у меня выросла с вашей помощью!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Спасибо всем за добрые пожелания! :flower:   :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Цинториончик

> Девочки, какая елка у меня выросла с вашей помощью!!!Спасибо всем за добрые пожелания!


Для хорошего человечка ни чего не жалко!!!

----------


## mar-shall

Друзья форумчане, прощу поддержки! 
Может конечно не в эту тему надо было...Простите если что не так. 
Прошу вас зайдите проголосуйте! Очень хорошие произведения о родном городе. 

http://www.yugs.ru/yurga/stihi/bel_b...la_viktorovna/

http://www.yugs.ru/yurga/stati/sulim...na_evgen_evna/

Заранее благодарен! С меня спасибки!

----------


## Skverin

поддерживаю мелодию - нужно поговорить с педагогами дете

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*, 
Леночка, я там тебе тоже пожелание оставила)) Только вот имя твое подписала)) Так что там где Аленушка - это я )))  Ну а это моя елочка. 
http://gelanie.com/elka.php?id=7d134...0ec231ff7b2959

----------


## Рамоновна

Алгоритм технологии мастер-класса
Презентация педагогического опыта учителем-мастером: 
кратко характеризуются основные идеи технологии; 
описываются достижения в работе; 
доказывается результативность деятельности учащихся, свидетельствующая об эффективности технологии; 
определяются проблемы и перспективы в работе учителя-мастера. 
Представление системы учебных занятий: 
описывается система учебных занятий в режиме презентуемой технологии; 
определяются основные приемы работы, которые мастер будет демонстрировать слушателям. 
Проведение имитационной игры: 
учитель-мастер проводит учебное занятие со слушателями, демонстрируя приемы эффективной работы с учащимися; 
слушатели одновременно играют две роли: учащихся экспериментального класса и экспертов, присутствующих на открытом занятии. 
Моделирование: 
учителя-ученики выполняют самостоятельную работу по конструированию собственной модели учебного занятия в режиме технологии учителя-мастера; 
мастер выполняет роль консультанта, организует самостоятельную работу слушателей и управляет ею; 
мастер совместно со слушателями проводит обсуждение авторских моделей учебного занятия 
Рефлексия: 
проводится дискуссия по результатам совместной деятельности мастера и слушателей.


Алгоритм мастер-класса, автор Г. Русских

Мастер-класс - одна из форм эффективного профессионального, активного обучения. 


М.М. Поташник, характеризуя мастер-класс, отмечает, что этот вид профессионального объединения в определенной школе, который предполагает сильную, обладающую признанным авторитетом фигуру Мастера и группу учителей-учеников и дает следующее определение: мастер-класс -ярко выраженная форма ученичества именно у Мастера, то есть передача мастером ученикам опыта, мастерства, искусства в точном смысле, чаще всего - путем прямого и комментированного показа приемов работы. 


При разработке технологии проведения мастер-класса мы использовали положения, разработанные В.В. Сериковым в концепции личностно-ориентированного образования, в которой развитие личностного уровня индивида рассматривается как специальная функция обучения и, соответственно, цель воспитания состоит в том, чтобы создать условия для полноценного проявления и развития личностных функций субъекта образовательного процесса. 

Условия в концепции личностно-ориентированного образования рассматриваются как совокупность мер в учебно-воспитательном процессе, способствующих достижению более высоких результатов. 

Условия результативной работы «учеников» мастер-класса: 
мотивация осознанной деятельности всех участников, принимающих участие в работе мастер-класса; 
повышение уровня теоретической и методической подготовки участникоа; 
готовность «учеников» и Мастера к развитию собственной преобразующей деятельности на научной основе; 
рефлексия деятельности «учеников» и Мастера в процессе собственной практики. 

Учитель-Мастер представляет собственную систему работы, предполагающую комплекс методических приемов, педагогических действий, которые присущи именно этому педагогу; действия взаимосвязаны между собой, оригинальны и обеспечивают эффективное решение учебно-вос¬питательных задач. Признаками системы работы учителя являются целостность, оптимальность в определении места и времени применения каждого методического приема; разносторонность воздействия на учащихся с одновременной сосредоточенностью на развитии стержневых ведущих качеств личности; оригинальность методики. 

Несмотря на общие признаки системы работы педагогов-Мастеров, каждый мастер-класс обладает яркими отличительными чертами. 

Объясняется этот феномен тем, что у каждого Мастера, открывающего мастер-класс, сложился свой собственный стиль творческой педагогической деятельности. 

Индивидуальный стиль педагогической деятельности как совокупность индивидуально-личностных характеристик учителя проявляется при отборе содержания, форм, методов организации педагогической деятельности, в процессе рефлексии и оценки собственных достижений и неудач. 

Положительный результат обучения в работе мастер-класса, как мы считаем, состоит в том, что активный учитель использует механизм обучения, с помощью которого он анализирует свой педагогический опыт и находит способы обновления своей профессиональной потенции. Пассивный учитель, выполняя определенный алгоритм действий, включается в активную познавательную деятельность. 

Активизация познавательной деятельности всех участников работы мастер-класса обеспечивает¬ся тем, что эта форма обучения является средством создания трех типов условий: 

1) обеспечивается формирование мотивации и познавательной потребности в конкретной деятельности; 

2) стимулируется познавательный интерес и отрабатываются умения по планированию, самоорганизации и самоконтролю педагогической деятельности; 

3) осуществляется индивидуальный подход по отношению к каждому участнику мастер-класса, отслеживаются позитивные результаты учебно-познавательной деятельности каждого учителя. 


При соблюдении перечисленных условий и их динамическом взаимодействии, по мнению Т.И. Шамовой, достигается активизация познавательной деятельности. 


Реализация перечисленных условий предпола¬гает диагностику личностных качеств учителя. Цель диагностики - выявление уровня готовности учителя к профессиональной деятельности в современной развивающейся школе. Определение уровня готовности происходит в процессе сравнения выявленных качеств с теми, которые приняты учителями как эталон. Анализ дает возможность определить степень отклонения своих личностных качеств от эталонного представления. Оценка своих трудностей и недостатков позволяет учителю откорректировать свои действия, определить пути профессионального саморазвития. 

Следовательно, при обучении на занятиях мастер-класса реализуется исследовательский подход, который предполагает выполнение системы заданий исследовательского характера в процессе учебного познания, использование методов соответствующей науки. 


Мастер-класс как форма организации активной самостоятельной работы слушателей предполагает в процессе работы профессионального объединении использование эмпирических методов исследования: наблюдение, изучение документов и результатов деятельности Мастера и школьников, тестирование, разработку дидактических материалов для опытно-экспериментальной работы в собственной педагогической деятельности. 

Особое значение в работе мастер-класса при¬обретает наблюдение как наиболее информативный метод исследования. 

Научность педагогического наблюдения обеспечивается соблюдением следующих основных требований: 
наблюдение проводится по заранее продуман¬ному плану с четко поставленной целью; 
в плане детализируются все вопросы, по ко¬торым необходимо получить конкретные ответы в процессе анализа результатов наблюдения; 
количество исследуемых признаков должно быть минимальным, и они должны быть точно оп¬ределены в плане; 
наблюдатель обязан тщательно предусмот¬реть возможности появления ошибок наблюдений и по возможности предупредить их. 

Процесс педагогического наблюдения осуществляются поэтапно. 

Этапы: 1) выбор объекта и определение цели; 

2) составление плана; 

3) подготовка документов (бланков протоколов, инструкций и т.д.); 

4) сбор данных наблюдения (записи, протоколы, таблицы); 

5) обработка и оформление результатов наблюдения; 

6) анализ результатов; 

7) выводы наблюдения. 


Как известно, педагогическая технология представляет собой структуру, которая включает следующее взаимосвязанные блоки: 
цель научной идеи 
последовательные действия учителя и ученика 
критерии оценки 
качественно новый результат. 


Рассмотрим каждый из блоков на примере технологии подготовки и проведения мастер-класса. 

Цель - создать условия для профессионального самосовершенствования учителя, при котором 

а) приобретается опыт подготовки к проектированию адаптивной образовательной среды ученика; 

б) формируется индивидуальный стиль творческой педагогической деятельности в процессе опытно-экспериментальной работы. 


Основные научные идеи - деятельностный, личностно-ориентированный, исследовательский, рефлексивный подходы. 


Последовательность действий - пошаговый алгоритм изучения авторской системы работы учителя-Мастера. 


Критерии оценки - новый уровень индивидуального стиля творческой педагогической деятельности (имитационный, конструктивный, творческий). 


Качественно новый результат - умение моделировать деятельность в режиме технологии, в которой эффективно работает мастер. 


Пошаговый алгоритм технологии мастер-класса. 

1-й шаг. Презентация опыта мастера. 

1.1. Краткая характеристика учащихся экспериментального класса, обоснование результатов диагностики, прогноз развития учащихся. 

1.2. Краткое обоснование основных идей технологии, которая эффективна в работе с экспериментальным классом. 

1.3. Описание достижений в опыте работы Мастера, который зафиксирован в городском информационном центре. 

1.4. Доказательство результативности деятельности учащихся, свидетельствующие об эффективности использования педагогической технологии. 

1.5. Определение проблем и перспектив в работе учителя. 


2-й шаг. Представление системы уроков. 

2.1. Описание системы уроков в режиме эффективной педагогической технологии. 

2.2. Определение основных приемов работы, которые Мастер будет демонстрировать слушателям. 


3-й шаг. Имитационная игра. 

3.1. Учитель-Мастер проводит урок со слушателями, демонстрируя приемы эффективной работы с учащимися. 

3.2. Слушатели одновременно играют две роли: учащихся экспериментального класса и экспертов, присутствующих на открытом уроке. 


4-й шаг. Моделирование. 

4.1. Самостоятельная работа слушателей по разработке собственной модели урока в режиме технологии урока мастера (Мастер выполняет роль консультанта, организует самостоятельную дея¬тельность слушателей и управляет ею). 

4.2. Обсуждение авторских моделей урока. 


5-й шаг. Рефлексия. 

5.1. Дискуссия по результатам совместной деятельности Мастера и слушателей. 


Достижение целей в работе мастер-класса определяется в соответствии с поставленной целью. Результатом совместной деятельности являет¬ся модель урока, которую разработал «учитель-ученик» под руководством «учителя-Мастера» с целью применения этой модели в практике собственной деятельности. 


Таким образом, учитель-Мастер раскрывает «ученикам» авторскую систему учебно-воспитательной работы по своему предмету. Мастер-класс отражает умение Мастера проектировать успешную деятельность школьников, создает условия для роста педагогического мастерства на основе рефлексии собственного педагогического опыта.

----------


## oksanagdo

Всем здравствуйте!!!!!!!!!
Что у нас творится!!!! Администрация "уговаривает" перейти в автономку. бывшая директор предложила администрации способ экономии денег, нас всех сократить, а она за 300.000 в год, будет проводить все праздники!!!!!Так обидно, мы же за нее стеной стояли, когда ее увольняли, писали письма везде, где только можно, ходили на заседания Совета депутатов, там ее отстаивали, а она нам вот такое!!!!! Бардак просто.........

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*, 



> а она за 300.000 в год, будет проводить все праздники!


оксан, а у нее пупок не развяжется? Чтоб провести праздник, надо в него душу вложить, а иначе получится ж....а! она у вас и швец, и жнец, и на дуде игрец? Круто!!! А то, что стеной стояли, это не вспомнится, я через это прошла....Память у начальства избирательная....

----------


## Скибыч

> а она нам вот такое!!!!! Бардак просто.........


Это не бардак. Это, простите, скотство. Не могу подобрать синоним поприличнее - только хуже.

----------


## Гульнур

> Всем здравствуйте!!!!!!!!!
> Что у нас творится!!!! Администрация "уговаривает" перейти в автономку. бывшая директор предложила администрации способ экономии денег, нас всех сократить, а она за 300.000 в год, будет проводить все праздники!!!!!Так обидно, мы же за нее стеной стояли, когда ее увольняли, писали письма везде, где только можно, ходили на заседания Совета депутатов, там ее отстаивали, а она нам вот такое!!!!! Бардак просто.........


Здравствуйте все!!!  Мне кажется администрацияч на такое не пойдет. Не могут же они в угоду одному человеку сократить всех. Это нереально. А насчет того, что начальство может себя так вести, это же сплошь и рядом........
А она не думает о том, что ей и дальше с вами работать придется.

----------


## Гульнур

У нас тоже перемены. Все переходим в бюджетную форму. При этом существенно уменьшили количество Домов культуры. Даже не предупреждая никого комитет культуры 8 сельских ДК переименовали в сельские клубы, отсюда естественно вытекают сокращения. Придумали рейтинговую систему оценки работы культ.учреждений. Сказали что, учреждения не набравшие баллы возможно совсем закроют. 
За свой ДК я не переживаю, мы занимаем первое место в рейтинге, но на грани закрытия 8 клубов. А как у вас дела?

----------


## oksanagdo

> Здравствуйте все!!!  Мне кажется администрацияч на такое не пойдет. Не могут же они в угоду одному человеку сократить всех. Это нереально. А насчет того, что начальство может себя так вести, это же сплошь и рядом........
> А она не думает о том, что ей и дальше с вами работать придется.


 Могут, они тогда съэкономят очень много денег, (ну не очень, но много) А мы не будем с ней работать

----------


## Ингуша

Я туточки всегда....только делиться особо нечем....с нашим коллективом из 7 постоянных человек.....да мне ,честно говоря,о нашем ДК говорить не хочется...вот других с удовольствием читаю,сорадуюсь,сопереживаю..........

----------


## Таня Л

> Так жалко, что все забыли про наш раздел....


Алена, привет! Нет, не забыли, просто - конец года, дурдомчик такой легкий... Ребята, к директорам обращаюсь, до нашей глубинки только дошло. Скажите, вы тоже занимаетесь написанием паспорта антитеррористичесой защищенности учреждения, муниципальными заказами и т.д.?

Алена, какие теплые, душевные стихи. Умничка

----------


## гунька

> Скажите, вы тоже занимаетесь написанием паспорта антитеррористичесой защищенности учреждения


Я знаю. что у нас в прошлом году директриса этот паспорт "вымучивала"...

----------


## Натали_я

> Так жалко, что все забыли про наш раздел.


Ален, я забегаю, но очень много всего навалилось,  :Yes4:  совсем закрутилась...  Так что я всегда рядом!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Натали_я

*Таня Л*, 

До последнего времени  паспорт антитеррористичесой защищенности учреждения готовил специалист администрации, а муниципальное задание не делали, но, говорят в 2011г. будет, а пока - тишинаааааааа.........

----------


## Михалыч.

> *Таня Л*, 
> 
> До последнего времени  паспорт антитеррористичесой защищенности учреждения готовил специалист администрации, а муниципальное задание не делали, но, говорят в 2011г. будет, а пока - тишинаааааааа.........


А какой толк от такого паспорта, что полезного он даёт Дому Культуры?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Таня Л*, 
Да, нам велено сделать такой паспорт

----------


## Гульнур

> Так жалко, что все забыли про наш раздел.... Никто не заходит.....


Да и вправду, редко приходится заходить. Завалена работой по уши. То концерт ко дню матери, а 5 декабря  отчетный концерт, тут еще годовые отчеты придумали сдавать до 1 декабря. Дурдом. Месяц еще работать, а уже сдавай отчет. И главное мероприятия за декабрь надо включить, и при том, охват населения указать на этих мероприятиях. А тут  Новый год на носу. В общем, полный завал :Yes4:

----------


## Натник

> тут еще годовые отчеты придумали сдавать до 1 декабря


а мы каждый год сдаем отчеты до 10 декабря, включая декабрь прошлого года, плюс планы, текстовые или информационный отчеты. У нас с прошлого года помимо самого 7 нк, еще к нему кучу приложений дали, в виде таблиц по кружкам, объединениям, направлениям работы и т.д.... в общем, дурдом "Ромашка"! :Yes4:

----------


## Михалыч.

> Да и вправду, редко приходится заходить. Завалена работой по уши. То концерт ко дню матери, а 5 декабря  отчетный концерт, тут еще годовые отчеты придумали сдавать до 1 декабря. Дурдом. Месяц еще работать, а уже сдавай отчет. И главное мероприятия за декабрь надо включить, и при том, охват населения указать на этих мероприятиях. А тут  Новый год на носу. В общем, полный завал


Такая басня и у нас.

----------


## Victorya

> а мы каждый год сдаем отчеты до 10 декабря, включая декабрь прошлого года, плюс планы, текстовые или информационный отчеты. У нас с прошлого года помимо самого 7 нк, еще к нему кучу приложений дали, в виде таблиц по кружкам, объединениям, направлениям работы и т.д....


А мы все тоже самое но только лишь в январе, после всех выходных, у нас областной комитет доводит до нашего сведения график сдачи отчетов, где в день сдают 3-4 района, так что особой давки нет, можно спокойно сдавать... А вот мы у сельских домов культуры принимаем действительно где-то до 20 декабря, потому что свести этот отчет по району (чем я и занимаюсь на протяжении многих лет), вот это задачка... А по большому счету в этом году попрошу приехать бухалтеров и директоров с печатями, бухгалтеры пусть сдают финчасть, а ВСЁ остальное напишем с методистами сами, а директора СДК только "толкушку" пусть приложат. Однозначно быстрее выйдет, чем практически за каждым вымарывать ту чушь, что они туда рисуют.

----------


## Михалыч.

> а директора СДК только "толкушку" пусть приложат. Однозначно быстрее выйдет, чем практически за каждым вымарывать ту чушь, что они туда рисуют.


Вот тут,я с Вами не согласен. Обижаете....Однако!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Вот тут,я с Вами не согласен.


 :Ok:  Некоторые СДК пишут такие отчеты, что информациооный отдел берет их как образец для написания отчета на область :Yes4:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Таня Л*,  Танечка, ссылка на муниципальный заказ в личке :Smile3:

----------


## Натник

> а директора СДК только "толкушку" пусть приложат. Однозначно быстрее выйдет, чем практически за каждым вымарывать ту чушь, что они туда рисуют.


''это все от того, что у нас в культуре очень часто работают посторонние люди - ключники (как их Оля называет, мне нравится! :Yes4: ), которым по барабану вся эта отчетность, и тогда действительно методистам или тому, кто их принимает, хоть вешайся! 



> Некоторые СДК пишут такие отчеты, что информациооный отдел берет их как образец для написания отчета на область


 а с этим согласна  полностью! Наши так вообще могут "передрать" все самое вкусненькое и выдать за свое! :Smile3:

----------


## Цинториончик

> а с этим согласна полностью! Наши так вообще могут "передрать" все самое вкусненькое и выдать за свое!


Теперь решили обидеть специалистов, а мы ХОРОШИЕ!!! Девочки и мальчики это вопрос риторический, конечно хорошие отчёты есть, но это единицы из всей масы которую нам приходится перебирать. Наших сельских, например, избаловали бывшие специалисты, они привыкли, что если что-то не так, мы исправим, поправим, сделаем как надо и не относятся к аналитике и отчётам со всей серьёзностью, даже те кто и образование наше имеет. По принципу - зачем напрягаться, девочки додумают. А мы вот сидим и за все почти 30 учреждений додумываем... Ну это конечно не все, есть как я и говорила единички, которых хвалим и поощряем... А отчёты у нас тоже до 15 декабря так как за 2 недели должны свести весь район. А отчитываемся в области почти сразу после каникул.

А по теме, что много работы и даже забежать на страничку некогда, это наверное у всех в этом гуду вообще мероприятий больше чем в прошлом году. Видимо из-за кризиса, раз денег у народа мало - вы им хоть зрелищь дайте. у нас 17 декабря будет День района вот готовимся, мне как ведущей сшили платье из парчи оно ужасно колется думаю как быть я ведь ещё алергик на кожное дело, что же сделать чтоб выдержать 2 часа на сцене.

----------


## гунька

> 'это все от того, что у нас в культуре очень часто работают посторонние люди - ключники


Ох, Натусечка, как ты права!!!!!!! испытала на своей, казалось бы, непробиваемой, шкуре....

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> .
> сшили платье из парчи оно ужасно колется


У нас была похожая проблема - сшили костюм Снежной королевы, ткань оказалась колючей, и у девушки пошла сыпь. Срочно пришивали подкладку их белого х/б. Не скажу, что колючесть исчезла совсем, но уменьшилась значительно

----------


## ленсанна

> Наших сельских, например, избаловали бывшие специалисты, они привыкли, что если что-то не так, мы исправим, поправим,


 Ну что ж вы так  нас , сельских......Проработав 25 лет, я пишу отчеты как сводки с фронта: конкретно по теме что где когда и краткий анализ , на мой взгляд, лучшего мероприятия. А худрук наш умеет придумывать красивые названия( вроде "Абажур фантазий"..), так вот мы часто встречаем свои мероприятия в районных отчетах. А в этом году,О ЧУДО, на одну бумажку в отчете меньше!!!!!!

----------


## Гульнур

> Ну что ж вы так  нас , сельских......Проработав 25 лет, я пишу отчеты как сводки с фронта: конкретно по теме что где когда и краткий анализ , на мой взгляд, лучшего мероприятия. А худрук наш умеет придумывать красивые названия( вроде "Абажур фантазий"..), так вот мы часто встречаем свои мероприятия в районных отчетах. А в этом году,О ЧУДО, на одну бумажку в отчете меньше!!!!!!


 :Ok: Я  думаю, отчет отчету рознь. Я тоже в культуре уже почти 20 лет, и за это время научилась сдавать отчеты. Но такого еще ни разу не было, чтоб отчет сдать до 1 декабря. Раньше сдавали до 20 декабря, а в этом году до 1. И при том что мы декабрь берем в учет не прошлого года, а тот что грядет :Yes4:  А бумажек различных к отчету каждый год все больше. Я не хочу никого обижать,  здесь ведь и сельские и районные работники культуры.  Бывает, что сельские плохо отчет делают, бывает что районные сильно придираются. В жизни все бывает. У нас тоже есть сельские, которые отчеты вобще не умеют писать. Ведь сейчас в культуре, особенно сельской, много случайных людей. А лично я с нашими девчонками с районна в хороших отношениях, и не им в обиду я писала.  :Smile3: Они тоже не сами выдумывают правила. Сверху как спустят, так и работают.  :Yes4:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ой, девочки, отчеты это просто "сказки" нашего времени. И с каждым годом они все "интересней" и "интересней".  В этом году мы 7 декабря должны сдать отчеты, при чем заверить их нужно у Главы администрации. Ну вот и скажите мне - зачем? Нам уже настолько не доверяют? Ну да... В прошлом году я попыталась сдать реальный отчет. Без приписок. И что? В результате его работники Управления культуры сами же и изменили - статистика упала.. Вот так вот. И тогда зачем мне сейчас отчет у Главы подписывать? Может быть потом, когда они свой сверстают, чтобы статистику на уровне держать? 
Все кричим, что нужно реально на вещи смотреть. А в результате? Реально смотрим мы, а нереально - руководство. И их понять можно, конечно.. Они тоже люди подневольные.

----------


## Михалыч.

> Они тоже люди подневольные


Нам бы,да их зарплату. Наш глава сельской администрации получает не менее 25 000.Не слабо...да!

----------


## Натник

> И тогда зачем мне сейчас отчет у Главы подписывать?


наверное, таким образом переводятся стрелки с отделов культуры на администрацию, которая , являясь нашим учредителем будет отвечать и за наши нереальные  цифры - подписали, значит осведомлены! :Yes4: (мое мнение....)

----------


## Михалыч.

> наверное, таким образом переводятся стрелки с отделов культуры на администрацию, которая , являясь нашим учредителем будет отвечать и за наши нереальные  цифры - подписали, значит осведомлены!(мое мнение....)


А у нас учредитель отдел культуры.

----------


## Victorya

*Михалыч.*, девочки, вовсе не пыталась кого-то лично обидеть, но за поверьте очень длительный стаж работы в культуре, очень редко какой отчет по СДК не приходится "править", все эти правки выливаются в нервы, и что ещё обиднее ...ВРЕМЯ. Поэтому каждый из нас останется при своем мнении. :Smile3:  В одном я с вами согласна полность: независимо от места проживания, что среди сельских, что среди районных есть и примеры для подражания, а есть и полные профаны - это жизнь. У меня в РОМЦ сидит такой кадр, сама абсолютно ничего делать не хочет и уже не может, а гонору выше крыши, осаждаем как можем, но работать неприятно... 
Ну а что касается отчетов... все сдадим! Удачи!

----------


## ленсанна

Дорогие культработники! Ну все ж таки как здорово, что мы с вами ,уже живя в разных государствах, остаемся единомышленниками! И проблемы-то у нас одинаковые, и чиновники как под копирку! И отчеты до декабря...Пусть у всех все пройдет без сучка и зазоринки! И желаю всем дождаться времени, когда ценить нас будут не по отчетам, а по результату !!!!!!

----------


## Гульнур

> Дорогие культработники! Ну все ж таки как здорово, что мы с вами ,уже живя в разных государствах, остаемся единомышленниками! И проблемы-то у нас одинаковые, и чиновники как под копирку! И отчеты до декабря...Пусть у всех все пройдет без сучка и зазоринки! И желаю всем дождаться времени, когда ценить нас будут не по отчетам, а по результату !!!!!!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Яшевна

Добрый вечер, наконец то удалось попасть на форум, думала уже этого не случится. Очень рада что многие продолжают общаться. Всё прочла что без меня было... Насчёт отчётов, у нас тоже с ними вечные проблеммы. Люди меняются, приходят новые и каждый год методкабинет голову ломает как свести отчёты. Хотя я не вижу ничего трудного если весь год работать, вести все журналы, то отчёт пишется в один день. Я сейчас больше переживаю за новогодние мероприятия. РАДА ЧТО СНОВА С ВАМИ!

----------


## Скибыч

Отчет... У нас текстовый отчет - почти диссертация. А цифровой(данные по численности кружков, клубов и зрителям) вообще иногда пишем карандашом(не по своеволию). "Минусы" ни в коем случае...Когда-то эти "плюсы" закончатся...Вот будет смеху "со слезами на глазах". А подписывать отчет у главы? Наш местный глава(именно с маленькой) к нам носа не кажет(а ведь бывший директор ДК). На концертах после речи иногда сразу(даже не сев на место!!!) уходит. Однажды "прищучили". Дали слово в конце. Пытался поменять блоки концерта местами. Ну уж дудки. Я вам режиссер или где? Так и досидел до конца.

Паспорт антитеррора мы рисовали еще 5 лет назад. Я его так и не доделал(разгильдяй). И _НИКТО_ за пять лет ни разу его не спросил. А школа сдавала свой в администрацию района на подпись. Забрали потом в каком-то кабинете(точно не ГОЧС) "затырканый" куда попало...

 А вообще я сейчас на сессии. Делаю "дипломку". Эпизод. Сложно, но интересно. Тема Матери, потерявшей на ВОВ всех сыновей. За основу - семья Степановых(Тимашевская, Краснодарского края). И таких семей много. И памятников Матери тоже.

----------


## Цинториончик

Ой, ребята я тоже согластна, что везде рисуют не реальные цифры и мы в районе сводя отчёты, да и сельские тоже что греха таить, но это не от того что мы так придумали просто среди всех ДК есть кто отлично работает со всеми возрастными категориями и людьми различных социальных статусов, а есть те у кого цифры просто ужас, вот и получается что общая катина не весёлая и в общем рейтинге по области район в хвосте, а от этого и бюджет пляшет, и премии работников, и так далее и тому подобное .... вот и приходится анализировать цифры выводить так ,чтобы обая картина была на уровне ведь те кто хорошо работают не виноваты в чужих оплошностях, а расхлёбывать приходится всем...А отчёты конечно все сдадим мы вот ни разу переписывать ни кого не заставляли хотя иногда такое желание возникает. А на будующий год решили сделать план для каждого ДК, казалось бы конечно зачем он опять в рамки загоняем, но это приблизительные цифры, которых нужно придерживаться, а не строго соблюдать...
А вообще желаю все удачного и продуктивного ДЕКАБРЯ и самое главное заработать побольше денег.....

----------


## Гульнур

В воскресенье у нас прошел отчетный концерт. Все прошло хорошо, я взяла за основу сценарий Рамоновны "Ярмарка талантов". хоть один груз с плеч. Теперь начинаем готовиться к Новому году.  Надо по полной выложиться, чтоб заработать побольше денег. Ведь Новый  год, это самый прибыльный праздник.

----------


## Алла и Александр

А я сегодня ездила сдавать отчет. Пока не сдала, но, видимо, никто и не ожидал, что мы привезем их уже готовыми к сдачи. 
Зато сегодня объявили, что все мы переходим в БУНТы. С Нового года будут меняться Уставы, печати, названия учреждений. Нужно разработать Положение,  регламенты оказываемых услуг. Никто ничего не знает. Положения и в глаза никто не видел. Барахтайтесь вновь сами. :Blink: 
На данный момент нужно срочно подготовить Регламент. У кого-нибудь сие новшество  уже имеется? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.. Я видела где-то у нас в темах, но найти не могу.

----------


## Рамоновна

> С Нового года будут меняться Уставы, печати, названия учреждений. Нужно разработать Положение,  регламенты оказываемых услуг. Никто ничего не знает. Положения и в глаза никто не видел. Барахтайтесь вновь сами.


У нас такая же песня. Мы пока работаем даже без муниципального заказа!!! 





> На данный момент нужно срочно подготовить Регламент. У кого-нибудь сие новшество  уже имеется?


У нас есть проект. На протяжении ПОЛУГОДА его правят все вышестоящие инстанции. Только соберемся утверждать- новое введение, снова переделываем.  :Blink:

----------


## Скибыч

Как надел я портупею... Что-то я не пойму про муниципальный заказ. Если нет заказа - не работаем или как? Нам что, должны указать по каким праздникам что делать? Никто никогда ничего не заказывал - всегда все делалось и делается и будет продолжаться так всегда. Потому что, по-другому мы НЕ МОЖЕМ. Для чего еще нужны какие-то директивы?

----------


## Victorya

> Нам что, должны указать по каким праздникам что делать? Никто никогда ничего не заказывал - всегда все делалось и делается и будет продолжаться так всегда. Потому что, по-другому мы НЕ МОЖЕМ. Для чего еще нужны какие-то директивы?


Для того, чтобы оправдать армию кумовьёв, сватьев и братьев, котрую каждая вновь пришедшая власть садит нам на шею...
   Когда заполняем огромное количество таблиц, спущеных нам сверху комитетом по культуре, просто диву даёшься "уму и сообразительности" тех, кто их придумывает... Вот на днях получили задание заполнить 6 (ШЕСТЬ!!!) таблиц по всем СДК района - о наличии оргтехники (типа сколько компьютеров и !!!ксероксов!!! имеется в СДК), больше всего радует графа "потребность", как будто комитет сейчас по мановению волшебной палочки удовлетворит все наши запросы, при этом графа "принтер" отсутствует - ну не знает наше высокое руководство о таком чуде оргтехники, и если не дай Бог, кто-то из сельских говорит о том, что ему необходим принтер, мы ставим его на место: или компьютер или ксерокс, третьего не дано... Дальше больше:покажите нам все наличие мебели в ваших клубах! Всего четрыре графы: стулья, столы, шкафы и стеллажи. Да пожалуйста! Начинаем собирать информацию, получаем следущие ответы, стулья в клубе фактически есть (стоят), но на балансе не стоят (списаны), поэтому в таблицу ставим ноль, так же со всем остальным... В графу потребность тоже нам ничего не ставьте (просят сельские), потому что сверху нам ничего не дадут, а заставят потом самих купить всё то, что напланировали... Вот и сдаём полную галиматью...И так же по противопожарным мероприятиям, по состоянию охранно-пожарной сигнализации, по автотранспорту и т.д. по всем 33-ём клубным учреждениям. Сдала вчера начальству 6 сводных простыней(таблиц) с ахинеей... Пока собирешь все это крышей можно съехать, а сколько справедливого негодования слышат мои методисты от сельских бухгалтеров и глав... Мол, какое отношение вы имеете к тем крохам, которые мы на последние копейки покупаем со своего скудного бюджета, и с какой такой радости мы должны докладывать вам о наших расходах, когда фактически являемся самостоятельными юридическими лицами... Всё правильно... Но чем тогда заниматься армии областных чиновников, из каждого кабинета которых мы ежемесячно получаем пачки указивок, приказивок и угрозивок!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Вчера на совещании перед нами слово держала начальник нашего расчетного центра. Вопрос поднимался о муниципальном задании. Его нам  дали исходя из наших отчетов 7 НК за 2009 год.  Так вот, его оказывается, это самое задание-заказ обсчитали. И оно что-то там  стоит.. Что - не сказали, но оттого, выполним мы его или нет - зависит наша зарплата. Самое интересное в этой ситуации  это то, что если мы его не выполним - наша зарплата пошатнется. А вот если вдруг перевыполним, то... "спасибо" скажут в лучшем случае. Группу по оплате труда сомневаюсь, что изменят. И где тогда логика? Зачем куда-то стремиться, развивать что-то? 
Такой же вопрос возник и по народным коллективам. Одна головная боль, а финансирование мы не получим. Главам просто нечем нам будет платить. Отсюда вывод - они просто нам не дадут добро на эти самые народные коллективы. Да и не прибавляют нам славы народные коллективы. Модельный стандарт в нашей области совершенно иной. 
Вот так вот. И грустно, и обидно.
Забыла сказать. Не знаю как у вас, а у нас к годовому отчету добавилась новая форма - отчет по работе с инвалидами ( сколько клубов, коллективов инвалидов у нас, сколько кружков, сколько мероприятий для них проведено) Бред сплошной. Какой нормальный человек любого возраста захочет пойти в кружок для инвалидов?????  При чем - 0 ставить нельзя. Значит не работаем с этой категорией. Только мне непонятно как мы должны с ними работать? Если человек на ровне со всеми, не считая себя инвалидом, занимается в кружке, принимает участие в мероприятиях, то как же мне это учитывать? А если у меня директор структурного подразделения инвалид 1 группы? Это как считать? 
И вообще - сельская местность у меня.  В 4 поселках населения чуть больше 5000.

----------


## Цинториончик

> мы переходим в БУНТы.



Ой, ребята, а что это такое???

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Цинториончик*, 
А это новая попытка  чиновников повысить качество государственных (муниципальных) услуг.  :Smile3: 
БУНТ - это Бюджетное Учреждение Нового Типа

----------


## Гульнур

Мы тоже с 1 января в бунт переходим. Но пока ничего не заставляют составлять, ни регламенты ни заказы. Только сказали изучить детально  ФЗ-83, и зарабатывать как много больше денег....

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> и зарабатывать как много больше денег


 :Grin:  Суперсовет!!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Что-то я не пойму про муниципальный заказ


Муниципальный заказ - это то, за что нам теперь будут давать финансирование (зарплата, налоги, и т.д.). Проще говоря, сейчас у нас есть план, который мы должны выполнить по кружкам, мероприятиям. А теперь это назовут муниципальным заказом, обсчитают  :Grin:  стоимость наших услуг, во сколько они обходятся бюджету, и под это выделят необходимое количекство дензнаков. :Tender:

----------


## Скибыч

Не цитирую, потому что рядом. Зачем тогда МЫ пишем план. Пусть пишет муниципалитет(бред, конечно, сами же и писать будем). Обидно...Про дензнаки смущенно промолчу...
Отвлеченно от темы. Спасибо форуму, что познакомил меня с такими прекрасными людьми. Дай Бог здоровья всем Вам и Вашим близким!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*, *Лена Саженюк*, 
Спасибо большое за помощь, девочки. 
Вчера у меня была проверка. Замечания, конечно, есть. Проверяли выполнение муниципального задания. Журналы учета работы Дома культуры и кружков. Трудовые книжки и личные дела работников - чтобы все соответствовало. Вроде бы все более-менее в порядке.

----------


## Натник

> Журналы учета работы Дома культуры и кружков.


Алла, а у вас есть руководители кружков по штату? если у меня таковых нет, то что у меня могут проверять???

Да, посмотрите на дату моей регистрации!  :Vishenka 15: Спасибо форуму за мое с вами знакомство!!!!!!!! :069:  А вам, мои дорогие коллеги, спасибо за помощь, взаимовыручку и дружбу!!!!!!!!! Всех вам благ!!!! :Vishenka 32:  :066:  :034:  :040:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, а у вас есть руководители кружков по штату? если у меня таковых нет, то что у меня могут проверять???


Нет, конечно. Штатных руководителей у меня нет. Но что это меняет? Они ведь у нас должны быть эти самые кружки. Мы ж без них никак ))) А раз есть кружки - значит и журналы работы должны быть. Даже если у тебя внештатники работают.

Поздравляю с 1 годом на форуме!!! Очень рада нашему знакомству!!!   :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Натник

> Даже если у тебя внештатники работают


Алла, у меня никого нет.... в этом году наш методист открыто сказала, что не настаивает на ведении журналов, тем у кого нет штатных или внештатных руководителей кружков....

----------


## Натник

> Муниципальная услуга по «Прокату сценических костюмов, музыкальной аппаратуры, записей на разных технических носителях


скажите Лена, а какие еще у вас есть муниципальные услуги? и по этой услуге вопросик - есть ли у вас тарифы на эту услугу по прокату?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> не настаивает на ведении журналов, тем у кого нет штатных или внештатных руководителей кружков....


Не знаю, Наташа. Кружки - они входят ведь в муниципальное задание. Как же ты их сможешь подтвердить без журналов? Мне кажется, что ваш методист не права. Ведение журналов учета работы как Дома культуры, так и кружков - это должно быть обязательно. Это наши отчетные документы по муниципальному заданию. Хотя я терпеть не могу эти журналы. ))
У меня вчера проверяли и Приказы на кружки и журналы

----------


## Таня Л

Ребята, у меня такой вопросик, я в череде событий не успеваю переваривать информацию. Нас в начале 2010 года передали из ведомства района в ведомство города, в связи со 131 законом. А теперь говорят, что якобы все вернут на круги своя.

----------


## Натник

*Таня Л*, так а что за вопрос???? :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А теперь говорят, что якобы все вернут на круги своя.


Танечка, и не надейся. Вернут, да не туда. Мы тоже 3 года назад надеялись, что все вернется. А в этом году нам однозначно сказали ;" Не ждите. Лучше не будет. В следущем году переходим на бюджет. А впоследствии все будем на автономке" Вот так вот.

----------


## Таня Л

> *Таня Л*, так а что за вопрос????


Вопрос риторический: вернут или не вернут  :Grin: 

Алла, я тоже думаю, что "в одну и ту же реку два раза не войдешь"... Но так хочется. Что нас ждет, что нас ждет? Здравствуй  :Jopa: , Новый год! (Это я озорую чуток  :Yes4: )

----------


## alim.10

Как бы не старались власти, но культработников не сломить! Всех с настапающим Новым годом! Творческих успехов!

----------


## Lena1974

Здравствуйте коллеги. Я директор дома культуры. Меня очень волнует что с 2001 года мы клубные работники должны научиться зарабатывать сами как можно больше. Может есть у кого идеи чем можно заработать в клубе кроме дискотек. Клуб сельский. Поделитесь идеями

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*, Марина, спасибо. Никогда такие приказы не делала! Это же с ума можно сойти на все 20 ДК писать приказы!!! :064: 
Мариш, а можно образец такого приказа? :061:  плиз....

----------


## Гульнур

> Здравствуйте коллеги. Я директор дома культуры. Меня очень волнует что с 2001 года мы клубные работники должны научиться зарабатывать сами как можно больше. Может есть у кого идеи чем можно заработать в клубе кроме дискотек. Клуб сельский. Поделитесь идеями


Здравствуйте Лена. Я тоже директор сельского ДК. Заработать можно много на чем, кроме дискотек. Это и вечера отдыха по возрастным категориям, и развлекательные программы для молодежи, и детские игровые,конкурсные, театрализованные программы, и аренда здания ДК на свадьбы и юбилеи. Мы например все концерты кроме 9 мая и 1 октября,  делаем платные. На одних дискотеках много не заработаешь. Вот грядет праздник -  Новый год, самый прибыльный праздник.

----------


## a-nutik

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые коллеги! Хочу выразить вам всем огромную благодарность и признательность за тот колоссальнй труд,  который вы совершаете. За ваш оптимизм, неиссякаемую энергию, творчество и пазитив, который от вас исходит! За тот поистине бесценный материал, которым вы делитесь. Очень хочу влиться в вашу дружную компанию.
О себе: зовут Анюта, работаю в сфере культуры не много, не мало - 16 лет. Живу и радую зрителей в маленьком городке Свердловской области. Сегодня прошла аттестацию. И с таким хорошим настроением хочу поселиться в этом доме, если примите.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*a-nutik*, 
Анюта, добро пожаловать! Будем рады новым друзьям!
От души поздравляю с прошедшей аттестацией!

----------


## Victorya

*a-nutik*, заходи, располагайся, девчонки и мальчишки у нас дружные и душевные!

----------


## Таня Л

> И с таким хорошим настроением хочу поселиться в этом доме, если примите.


Анюта, добро пожаловать!!!  :Derisive:

----------


## ленсанна

Привет всем! Я чуток потерялась, но вернулась, чтобы поздравить всех, сдавших отчеты!!! Это как хорошо-то! Теперь с чувством выполненного долга можно приступить к самым приятным хлопотам- подготовке к Новому году.

----------


## Зарница

*a-nutik*, Анюта - ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!! Мы всегда рады пополнению.  :Party: Опыт у тебы не малый - есть чем и с нами поделиться.Расскажи о себе по подробнее:кем работаешь, где именно работаешь....
Аллочка - спасибо за приказ!Вот уж никогда не думала что на этом я застопорюсь! Это же мне надо кружков 300 написать!А у моих работников есть еще привычка кружки менять, закрывать, переименовывать, руководителей менять!!!!

----------


## Таня Л

> ПБ перед мероприятием. Зачем?


Нас пожарники обязали это делать перед каждым крупным мероприятием, где народу предполагается свыше 150 человек. Проводим с артистами, чтобы на сцене не курили, пальцы в розетки не тискали и т.д.

----------


## a-nutik

> *a-nutik*, Анюта - ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!! Мы всегда рады пополнению. Опыт у тебы не малый - есть чем и с нами поделиться.Расскажи о себе по подробнее:кем работаешь, где именно работаешь....


Спасибо всем за радушный прием! Живу и работаю в городе Карпинске (север Свердловской области), до вчерашнего дня заведующей культурно-массовым отделом. посе вчерашней аттестации буду теперь зам директора дворца культуры))) За плечами большой багаж проведенных меоприятий. Буду делиться с вами сценарными наработками может кому-то чего-то и пригодится... Ну а сейчас , конечно в хлопотах по подготовке новогодних представлений ( у нас по традиции они двухчасовые: час у елки хороводы-игры, час на сцене, как првило это танцевально-цирковые мюзиклы.
Вот сейчас пойду клеить большую розу на голову из паролона (для сцены цветочниц из сказки "Снежная королева"), одним словом на все руки...

Еще хотела спросить, как сюда можно внести музыкальный материал? Только на файлообменники закачивать? Просто на этом форуме я находила текстовые игрушки для детей, и мы их наложили на музыку известную. Думаю, могут сейчас пригодиться.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Привет, ребята! А я в Москве!!! Учуусь :Derisive:  Опять автономка..
И смотрю на всё с 28 этажа. При моей то боязни высоты...

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*, Маришка, а я так хотела к тебе.....не получилось..... :No2:  :032:  :032:  :074:  :074:

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Всех приветствую! и я хочу к вам :Yahoo: ! Работаю я в сфере культуры не так давно, поэтому опыта маловато.  Милые мои, хорошие я думаю, что кто-то еще все -таки получает высшее образование в сфере культуры, могу поделится сценарно-режиссерскими разработками, контрольные там всякие, то что осталось с моей учебной практ.  Специализация Социально-культурная деятельность.  если что обращайтесь.  буду принимать активное участие в жизни форума. :Grin:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Таня Л

*Вишенка-Владимир*, удачно отучиться и на 28 этаже особо-то в окна не выглядывай. Потом нам всё расскажешь чему научилась?

*Уморинка*, привет, привет, добро пожаловать. Как говорится: "Бум дружить!" :Smile3: 

У нас вчера двадцатилетие пенсионного фонда было, и высокопоставленное начальство сказало, что ведущими нужно брать молодых длинноногих девочек (вела я с напарницей)... Даже теперь не знаю - смеяться или потонуть в слезах. Хотела "пенсию" - дождалась... Только как-то не особо приятно, когда вот так "под зад коленкой"

----------


## гунька

Анютик,Уморинка, добро пожаловать!  :069: Рады вас видеть в нашей дружной беседочке! У нас тут классно! :004: 


*Таня Л*, танюшка, не расстраивайся! ты у нас красавица! Ну и "пенсия", ну и что? Мы и на пенсии всем дадим жару! :014:  :010:

----------


## Таня Л

> Мы и на пенсии всем дадим жару!


 :021:  :063:  :052: 
Ну вот роль Бабы Яги у меня никто не отберёт!!! Хе-хе-хе  :Nono:  :Yahoo:

----------


## гунька

*Таня Л*, 



> Ну вот роль Бабы Яги у меня никто не отберёт!!! Хе-хе-хе


а моя коронная - Фрекен Бок! А еще толстая синяя Тучка! :Grin:

----------


## Скибыч

А у меня закончилась сессия. Предпоследняя. Эстрада, сценарное, право, педагогика, экономика, техника сцены - отлично. :Blush:

----------


## Натник

*Скибыч*, Поздравляем! Молодец! :Tender:  А мы и не сомневались, что ты сдашь на отлично!!!! :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Victorya

> А у меня закончилась сессия. Предпоследняя. Эстрада, сценарное, право, педагогика, экономика, техника сцены - отлично.


В твоих способностях мы и не сомневались!!! Поздравляем! Молодца!

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч*, 



> Эстрада, сценарное, право, педагогика, экономика, техника сцены - отлично.


ну я же говорю, что дорастешь до министра культуры!!! Учись, Юрочка! Мы все к тебе работать пойдем!
Поздравляю!!!! Ты- молодчина! :029:  :019:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Всех приветствую! и я хочу к вам! Работаю я в сфере культуры не так давно, поэтому опыта маловато.  Милые мои, хорошие я думаю, что кто-то еще все -таки получает высшее образование в сфере культуры, могу поделится сценарно-режиссерскими разработками, контрольные там всякие, то что осталось с моей учебной практ.  Специализация Социально-культурная деятельность.  если что обращайтесь.  буду принимать активное участие в жизни форума.


ОЧЕНЬ РАДЫ НОВИЧКАМ!!!  ПУСТЬ ФОРУМ ДЛЯ ВАС СТАНЕТ ТАКИМ ЖЕ РОДНЫМ, КАК ДЛЯ НАС!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> У нас вчера двадцатилетие пенсионного фонда было, и высокопоставленное начальство сказало, что ведущими нужно брать молодых длинноногих девочек (вела я с напарницей)... Даже теперь не знаю - смеяться или потонуть в слезах. Хотела "пенсию" - дождалась... Только как-то не особо приятно, когда вот так "под зад коленкой"


А меня со сцены тоже "КРАСИВО УХОДЮТ"... Но лучше бы прямо сказали:Ир, старая ты для сцены. Вот гляди, и мешки под глазами... Вместо этого придумывают разные смешные причины: ты разрываешься между ведением и подготовкой театрализации, на тебе перед праздником лица нет- так нагрузилась, твой ведущий-то, Олег, лысеть начал.... *ПРОТИВНО!!!*

----------


## Гульнур

> А у меня закончилась сессия. Предпоследняя. Эстрада, сценарное, право, педагогика, экономика, техника сцены - отлично.


Молодец! Глядишь и с красным дипломом закончишь. так держать!

----------


## Скибыч

> ну я же говорю, что дорастешь до министра культуры!!!


Не дождетесь!!!(анекдотск.) :Nono:  :Blum2:

----------


## vlad54

> А меня со сцены тоже "КРАСИВО УХОДЮТ"


К сожалению, годы, что делать. Теперь на сцену все реже, только поздравить, поблагодарить коллективы. Для меня страшнее другое, все мы  потихоньку стареем :Tu: , а замены  как-то не видно, или не везде так?

----------


## Алла и Александр

А у меня с Нового года уходит художественный руководитель, она же хореограф. И снова мы остаемся вдвоем. Се ля ви, как говорится.

----------


## Натник

Сегодня по нашему областному каналу в новостях сообщили, что по области закрывают 21 сельский клуб.... :Tu:

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

А у нас другая проблема, Начальник  управления культуры меняются как перчатки, порядка никакого, а моя зав сектором без образования, (Торговое училище), ну и поведение как на рынке её выражения: Рыбка пучеглазая, Мандрыгулы и в том же плане. Крыша у нее немного едет на корню меняет ход сценария причем безграмотно, и поолучается такая лажа,  а виноват потом отв. за подготовку и проведение, а то что она постоянно включает синдром начальника это вообще вы все тупыя я одна хорошая.  аж противно, я  когда-то сказала что её сценарий неправильный и нелогично выстроен, на что получила ответ Я почитаю на днях драматургию :032:  :032: 
ПЕред каждым мероприятием нервотрепка. Ведущую засмыкает. Вообщем-то девочки у нас тоже весело :Vah:  поплакалась вам. Причем сейчас стараются все развалить не понятно для чего. Во главе стоят преподаватели. Нет руководителя грамотного.

----------


## гунька

*Уморинка*, 



> а то что она постоянно включает синдром начальника это вообще вы все тупыя я одна хорошая.  аж противно,





> ПЕред каждым мероприятием нервотрепка.


А я вот из-за такой ситуации ушла с работы...не смогла больше такое терпеть. Уже два месяца прошло, а она все никак не может успокоиться, день начинает с перемывания мне костей. А на работу времени не остается....

----------


## Скибыч

> а то что она постоянно включает синдром начальника это вообще вы все тупыя я одна хорошая.


может как-то постарться объяснить ей, что есть разница(причем существенная) между фразами "больное воображение" и "богатая фантазия".

А у нас никого не "уходят" - в спину никто не дышит. Гнобить не гнобят, но и помощи не ощущаем. Не мешают - и на том спасибо. 

Если начальник окружает себя сплошь бездарями, чтобы на их фоне быть "семи пядей во лбу" - это уже профессиональная деформация. Лечится радикально - менять должность или место работы. Или мягкое лечение при помощи психолога. Но это уже из области моего(см. выше) :Smile3:

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч*, 
[quote="Скибыч;3894506"]Лечится радикально - менять должность или место работы. :074:  :074:  :074:  :074: /quote]А знаешь, как без нее тоскливо......без работы-то...

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Лечится радикально - менять должность или место работы.


ВСе бы ничего, да из культуры в нашем поселке можно пойти лишь в образование! Меня приглашали в образование Ну не могу я , болит душа за культуру! Уйдя в образование мне просто нужно набратть кучу часов для достойной зарплаты и мыкаться по трем нашим школам. В принципе я думаю что справлюсь, переживем всех начальников, как это у нас бывает уже при мне сменилось слава Богу 2 чел.  :064:  :064:  А самое интересное, что коллектива то фактически уже нет. :053: Все нормальные специалисты ушли кто куда?некоторые пошли даже в животноводство. Вот так-то вот. худ.рук есть но к творческой части вообще  не касается. 

И почему рыба гнеет с головы?

----------


## Натник

Всем привет! Сегодня нас собирали на встречу с композитором из Кирова Игорем Русских... Он презентовал свои альбомы, которые мы потом купили за очень скромные деньги, и дали клятву на бумаге, что не будем выкладывать его минусовки в интернет! Вот так! вот немножно о нем,нашла по поиску 
http://www.gtrk-vyatka.ru/2006/10/02...v_kareliy.html Кто-нибудь онем что-нибудь слышал? а то я живу в такой глухомани, что это для нас событие!

----------


## Таня Л

> Для меня страшнее другое, все мы потихоньку стареем


Нет, нет, нет... Категорически против старости! Пока в глазах "пляшут черти" :Grin:  она (старость) не имеет права подходить ближе, чем на 1000 или на миллионы километров. Дело в другом, есть такое выражение "зажрались, то есть: чего хотим - не знаем, чего знаем - не хотим", отсюда и получается это  


> А меня со сцены тоже "КРАСИВО УХОДЮТ"...


Я решила так, пусть им хуже будет. Я, например от этого ничего не потеряла, напрягов стало поменьше,но думаю, что это только пока, поскольку  


> замены как-то не видно


А готовить кого-то тут уж фигушки, ну, или на крайний случай, - платите... Эх, у меня мечта - заснеженный домик без цивилизации, дрова потрескивают в печке, а утром - мороз и солнце, лыжи и валяние в снегу до умопромачения, а потом прямо тут на морозе горячий чай (совсем недавно, вспомнив детство, я поняла, что это моё любимое лакомство - горячий чай на морозе), а потом баня, после этого пуховое одеяло и завывание ветра за окном, а в доме тепло... Ну там дров порубить, воды наносить и еды сварить - это жизнь, но в романтические мечты не вписывается :Grin:  Утром (к утру же обычно тепло выветривает), босыми ногами по холодному полу, чтобы затопить печь, и с "мурашками на теле" снова под теплое одеяло, пока в доме не станет жарко... А в голове - пусто-пусто и ни одной мыслишки... Понимаю, что от силы так смогу недельку, наверное смогу. Но, хотя бы дня три так пожить. Вот такое желание и загадаю на Новый год :Smile3:  :Yes4:  А вы?

----------


## Таня Л

> А знаешь, как без нее тоскливо......без работы-то...


Алёночка, не надо плакать  :Tu:  Ты такой позитивный человек,добрый, хороший... Не посчитайте наивной, но всё возвращается на круги своя. Проверено на личном опыте, с бывшим мужем. Вот, что он про меня когда-то наплёл, то теперь сам и переживает, жалко его, но сам виноват. Вернулась каждая моя слезинка. Поэтому утверждение, что не делай людям зла - не смотря ни на что, правильное. Всё рано или поздно вернется, пусть им (нашим недоброжелателям) будет хорошо. Самое главное, что каждый финиш - это старт в новое, важно - собраться и найти силы. 
Алёна, фотка на аватарке - просто чудо!!! Такая сказка  :Smile3: 
Юра, прими искренние поздравления! :Yes4:

----------


## гунька

*Таня Л*, 



> Самое главное, что каждый финиш - это старт в новое, важно - собраться и найти силы.


Спасибо, Танюшка! Я пытаюсь жить без работы. Пока плохо получается.  Буду стараться. Спасибо за поддержку и теплые слова!

----------


## Скибыч

Девочки, читайте внимательнее -  я имел в виду смену места работы НАЧАЛЬНИКА!!! Его надо лечить, а не нас!!!

А я из образования пришел в культуру. Обратно не хочу(только если наездами - водительские курсы) временнЫе рамки меня раздражают. Нет у меня вдохновения урок вести с ... и до...

----------


## Таня Л

> А я из образования пришел в культуру


Юра я так же пришла из образования, вчера целый "роман" написала по этому поводу, прочитала и стерла всё нафиг.  Уроков мне не хватает,я с детства учительством болела  :Smile3:

----------


## Гульнур

Алёна, я хочу сказать твоими же словами: Будет и на нашей улице праздник! Обязательно будет! :Yahoo:  Ты только не падай духом. Ты нам всем нужна!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Эх, у меня мечта - заснеженный домик без цивилизации, дрова потрескивают в печке, а утром - мороз и солнце, лыжи и валяние в снегу до умопромачения, а потом прямо тут на морозе горячий чай (совсем недавно, вспомнив детство, я поняла, что это моё любимое лакомство - горячий чай на морозе), а потом баня, после этого пуховое одеяло и завывание ветра за окном, а в доме тепло... Ну там дров порубить, воды наносить и еды сварить - это жизнь, но в романтические мечты не вписывается Утром (к утру же обычно тепло выветривает), босыми ногами по холодному полу, чтобы затопить печь, и с "мурашками на теле" снова под теплое одеяло, пока в доме не станет жарко... А в голове - пусто-пусто и ни одной мыслишки... Понимаю, что от силы так смогу недельку, наверное смогу. Но, хотя бы дня три так пожить. Вот такое желание и загадаю на Новый год А вы?



Здорово! Наверное чем дальше от цивилизации тем крепче нервы!




> Девочки, читайте внимательнее - я имел в виду смену места работы НАЧАЛЬНИКА!!! Его надо лечить, а не нас!!!


Увы но у нас пока только наравиться людям только такие подчиненные

----------


## гунька

*Гульнур*, Спасибо! да я и не падаю!!! не дождутся!!!!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

[/IMG]
Вот они настоящие подчиненные




> Увы но у нас пока только наравиться людям только такие подчиненные


Ой, пардонте  :Blush2:  вот это так написала...

----------


## Скибыч

Да ну их, этих _начальников - самодуров и самодур_(Новосельцевск.). ЧтО мы будем опускаться до их уровня, пусть они поднимаются к нам!!!
Рано или поздно все будет хорошо!...хотя хотелось бы, конечно, пораньше.

----------


## Михалыч.

> Увы но у нас пока только наравиться людям только такие подчиненные


Эх Уморинка,Уморинка! Трудновато будет тебе работать,чувствуется,что девушка с характером,но чувствуется и другое,что с таким характером в культуре много не проработаешь.В нашей области культура находится на очень высоком уровне,каждый район в области делает творческие отчёты,где представляется,всё.Начиная от выставок народных умельцев и заканчивая большим концертом творческих коллективов.Ваш район,я думаю не исключение.А то как-то получается,что всё у нас плохо.Просто надо немного убавить свой пыл и амбиции.Покажи себя в работе,а там гляди и сама будешь начальником,вот тогда и карты в руки.Я желаю тебе,Люба-удачи.

----------


## Михалыч.

> Причем сейчас стараются все развалить не понятно для чего. Во главе стоят преподаватели. Нет руководителя грамотного.


А вот тут,загнула совсем.Видимо Вы человек,который совершенно не в курсе тех событий,что делается у нас в области.Приведу пример.Я пришел работать в сельский клуб в 1976 году,где была всего лишь полупорватая гармошка,а сегодня в моём селе современный Дом Культуры,профессиональная аппаратура и всё остальное,а сегодня подключили ДК и библиотеке спутниковый интернет и это ещё не всё.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> А вот тут,загнула совсем.Видимо Вы человек,который совершенно не в курсе тех событий,что делается у нас в области


Наш район тоже, слава Богу, вам скорее всего не раз приводили его в пример! Поэтому называть не буду.  Недавно на коллегии нашего директора Дома ремесел, вообще поразили, было сказано, что почему мы о вас не слышим ничего в районе? 
Человек со званием народный мастер неоднократно поощрялся и занимал призовые места на Московских выставках (про область я и не говорю), причем то, что у директора звание народный мастер они совершенно не знали. 
 Я прекрасно понимаю, что каждого зацепи и у каждого множество  проблем и все считают их самыми главными и правильными. Амбиции свои я вообще на работе не высовываю, засунула и работаю тихо и молча, т.к. сказанное обернется против тебя. Начальство меняется раз в два года, причем приходят карьеристы, заинтересованного человека нет. Штат раздули, а как работали 7 человек так и работают. Вот и пытаются выжить лишних, а уходят нужные люди. 





> А то как-то получается,что всё у нас плохо


 НЕт просто в почете у нас образование, а в культуре нет людей, там вообще непонятно кто...

Жизнь не стоит на месте и этот вопрос уйдет, появятся другие, просто щемит в груди видя такую ситуацию.

----------


## Михалыч.

> просто щемит в груди видя такую ситуацию.


Клубное дело,это дело такое,чтобы сердце горело и не знала покоя!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> ...  Но, хотя бы дня три так пожить. Вот такое желание и загадаю на Новый год А вы?


 Танюшка, мечты сбываются))) приезжайте ко мне)))) У меня все это есть :Yes4:  и лыжи, и баня, и чай горячий, и печка!!!! и даже радуга зимой!!!! Как сюда фото вложить?!?! не получается...

"Клубное дело,это дело такое,чтобы сердце горело и не знала покоя!" Михалыч, полностью согласна!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> а сегодня в моём селе современный Дом Культуры,профессиональная аппаратура и всё остальное,а сегодня подключили ДК и библиотеке спутниковый интернет и это ещё не всё.


Была я в вашей области дважды с посещением объектов культуры. Другой мир....

----------


## Скибыч

*Зарница*,  Лена, огромное спасибо за "Доброту..."

----------


## Михалыч.

> Другой мир


Прошу расшифровать.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Прошу расшифровать.


*Другой мир* -  в прямом смысле. Подорбное чувство я испытывала, приезжая в 80-е и 90-е из стран социалистического лагеря. Вроде рядом- а жизнь другая. ТАКИЕ вложения в культуру!!! В одном из районных ДК /поселок Мир? Мирный? или Майский?/ на потлке в дискозале висит столько световых примочек, сколько у нас во всех сельских ДК вместе взятых. Молчу про шифоновые ламбрекены на окнах лестниц и про фонтан с зимним садом...

----------


## Михалыч.

> Майский?/


Майский,майский-правильно.Но это не крутой ДК.Это Вы были  видимо,где поближе,у нас в сёлах есть и по круче Майского.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Майский,майский-правильно.Но это не крутой ДК.Это Вы были  видимо,где поближе,у нас в сёлах есть и по круче Майского.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Victorya

*Михалыч.*, *Рамоновна*, 
ну а я за последнее время была и в Белгородской, и в Воронежской, и в Липецкой области... И полностью поддерживаю Иру - Белгородская область по сравнению с рядом лежащими регионами - небо и земля!!! Вот, где от культуры не отмахиваются, финансируя по остаточному принципу, а действительно ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮТ и РАЗВИВАЮТ. А от поездки в Воронеж у меня осталось впечатление шока... слава Богу не культурного, а от состояния воронежских дорог! Если в областном центре вместо дорог выбоины и ухабы, то чего ожидать от проселочных трасс?!!  :No2:  Ну а в Липецке всё, как у нас в Курске, и рядом в Воронеже...  :Yes4:  - местами густо, местами пусто!

----------


## Рамоновна

Тема *ДОКУМЕНТЫ* почищена. Все раскидала по уже существующим темам. Заметно "потолстели" *КАДРЫ*.... и *ПЛАТНЫЕ УСЛУГИ.*

----------


## Victorya

Мальчишки-девчонки! А мы уже с основными (массовыми) мероприятиями отстрелялись! Осталась мелочевка! На днях скину фотки с новогодних представлений (детского и взрослого), если кто-то из вас зарегистрирован в Контакте, то видеоанонс взрослого представления есть у меня в группе:

http://vkontakte.ru/video-12124749_159385819

----------


## Суперстар

Девочки и мальчики, коллеги. Можно немного похвастаться? В конце года дали хорошую премию, ну, очень хорошую, больше зарплаты в полтора раза. Мне дали больше всех, что особенно приятно :Blush2:   А то все чаще и чаще посещали мысли, что мне - библиотекарю больше всех надо что-ли. Все таки оценили  мой труд!
   Вам, таким творческим, талантливым  и болеющим за свое дело желаю того же. Гунька-Аленка, немного отдохни и в путь. Твои знания, умение, творчество обязательно найдет достойное применение! Всех с Новым Годом!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Мне дали больше всех, что особенно приятно



Мои поздравления!!! :066:

----------


## Суперстар

У нас в учреждениях Министерства Обороны зарплата состоит из обязательной части (оклад) и премии ежемесячной, которую можно давать  или не давать. На практике этим никто не запаривается и во избежание всяких конфликтов платят всем одинаково. Хотя премия - это очень эффективный метод поощрения. Ведь если давать премию тем, кто работает очень хорошо и ограничивать ее тем, кто работал спустя рукава - вот отличный стимул. Хотя, в руках недалекого руководителя, это может быть палка о двух концах. Как вы считаете?

----------


## гунька

*Суперстар*, 



> Хотя, в руках недалекого руководителя, это может быть палка о двух концах.


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: Ох, Танюша, как ты права.....

----------


## гунька

*Суперстар*, 



> Мне дали больше всех, что особенно приятно


Это же здОрово!!!! Когда тебя ценят, и работать хочется! Поздравляю от всей души!





> Гунька-Аленка, немного отдохни и в путь. Твои знания, умение, творчество обязательно найдет достойное применение!


Вот тут я не уверена......но буду пытаться!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Хотя, в руках недалекого руководителя, это может быть палка о двух концах


100%согласна!



> Вот тут я не уверена......но буду пытаться!


А зря... Нельзя унывать!
Девочки, мальчики мы отстрелялись с утренниками :Yahoo: 

Чего и вам советую...

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ГОСПОДА!!! УРА!УРА! УРА!

----------


## Таня Л

> А от поездки в Воронеж у меня осталось впечатление шока... слава Богу не культурного, а от состояния воронежских дорог!


Виктория, давай к нам "в глушь - в Саратов", Воронежские дороги по сравнению с нашими покажутся и ровными, и гладкими, и вообще терпимыми...
 А у нас дождь, город превратился в один большой каток, настроение вообще не новогоднее :No2: 
Но несмотря ни на что - от всей души поздравляю вас - девочки и мальчики, с наступающим 2011 годом. Исполнения желаний - да, волшебства, чудес, счастья и радости - да, а самое главное - благополучия в семье, понимание и любовь детей, здоровье близким людям и удачи, успехов, процветания всем вам!!!

----------


## vlad54

УФФФФФ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! только что пришел с последней в этом году елки /или может крайней????????/ завтра добивать годовой отчет....а 1  января в 00.10 на работу  - на площади у ДК массовка, каждый год ворчу, а бегу как мальчишка, наверное не бывает "БЫВШИХ" работников культуры.......... ВСЕХ  С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, ЗДОРОВЬЯ, УДАЧИ, АДЕКВАТНЫХ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЕЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alim.10

Добрый вечер, форумчане! Хочу поздравить всех Вас с наступающим Новым годом! Пусть в этом году исполнятся все ваши заветные желания, всем здоровья. творческих успехов и конечно всего самого  наилучшего. Немного о себе: я Людмила, живу на Украине. Окончила в своё время культпросвет в Харькове. Сейчас Ч.П. хореограф, тамада. Очень хочется чтобы вы приняли меня в свою семью. Есть большой опыт работы  худруком,  зав досуговым отделом... Семья тоже связана с культурой, муж - музыкант, дочь хореограф. Принимаете? Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Таня Л

> Танюшка, мечты сбываются))) приезжайте ко мне)))) У меня все это есть и лыжи, и баня, и чай горячий, и печка!!!! и даже радуга зимой!!!!


Олечка, спасибо за приглашение. Я глаза закрыла и представила эту картинку, хорошо-ооооо :Tender:  А ещё, судя по твоей аватарке, снежок у вас белый-белый. Только мне даже племянников «потутушкать» в соседнем городе не получается всё куда-то бегу и скачу, как ненормальная :Grin: 
Пусть Новый год не будет грустным,
Светло и весело пройдет!
Пусть в сердце будет место чувствам,
Мечты влекут всегда вперед!
Пусть счастье будет многогранным,
Достаток – в десять раз умножь!
Пусть все, что было долгожданным,
Ты с наслажденьем обретешь!
С наступающим!!!
Пусть будет щедрым Новый год,
Пусть он на счастье не скупится,
Пусть зажигает звезды в срок,
Чтоб нашим всем желаньям сбыться!

----------


## Таня Л

*alim.10*
Привет, Люда! Добро пожаловать!  :Grin:

----------


## Натник

Ой, а у меня начинается все завтра....две елки в один день... :Swoon2: но ничего, как нибудь переживем! :004:  Вроде бы все подготовили, выучили, оформили....лишь бы никто не заболел...тьфу-тьфу... Так что завтра в бой!  :Scenic: Правда погода у нас совсем не празднично-новогодняя, сегодня дождик был и туман...тепло и сыро, как никогда...А так хочется снега с морозом! :Laie 15:  :010:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Добрый вечер, форумчане! Хочу поздравить всех Вас с наступающим Новым годом! Пусть в этом году исполнятся все ваши заветные желания, всем здоровья. творческих успехов и конечно всего самого  наилучшего. Немного о себе: я Людмила, живу на Украине. Окончила в своё время культпросвет в Харькове. Сейчас Ч.П. хореограф, тамада. Очень хочется чтобы вы приняли меня в свою семью. Есть большой опыт работы  худруком,  зав досуговым отделом... Семья тоже связана с культурой, муж - музыкант, дочь хореограф. Принимаете? Спасибо!!!!!


ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!

----------


## Суперстар

Мальчики и девочки, как вам нравится, приехать с  серьезной проверкой 31 декабря? К нам приезжают! Им нечем заняться? Сегодня был новогодний корпоратив, не дали толком посидеть. Завтра с утра приезжают, ну ни раньше,ни позже. Хотела выходной завтра взять, а надо идти на работу. Теплится маленькая надежда, что все-таки не приедут.

----------


## vlad54

> , как вам нравится, приехать с серьезной проверкой 31 декабря?


А может проверяющим просто негде устроить корпоратив :Grin: ??????? Ну как, были? и что проверяли?  У нас всякого чуда бывало, но до такого еще не додумались. в любом случае, бог с ними, кто-то же их послал. С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ.

----------


## Суперстар

> Ну как, были? и что проверяли?


Были, но нам повезло, до нас просто не дошли. Застряли на других объектах. Проверяли пожарную безопасность, действия должностных лиц при пожаре. Главное - вовремя!    :033:

----------


## Гульнур

Всем здравствуйте!!! Наконец то отвела все Елки. Устала ужасно. Осталось теперь рождественские Елки провести, и можно хоть на пару дней уйти в отгул.

----------


## Midnight

Очень нужен минус Вальса фронтовой медсестры, исполнения Кати Гусевой. :Blush2:  Если у кого-то есть, могли бы вы скинуть на ящик Cherbak-Olga@bk.ru
Буду очень благодарна!
Заранее Преогромнейшее спасибо!!!

----------


## Midnight

Добрый день. Вот так кинула свою просьбу и не представилась. Меня зовут Оля, мне 19 лет. Не смотря на свой невеликий возраст, за моими плечами два музыкальных образования. По одному из которых я - учитель пения. 
Сейчас учусь на журфаке и предана этой профессии. Пишу о музыке. 
Очень люблю детей, хотела бы попробовать преподавать, но пока не знаю где и как, ведь педагогического образование у меня нет и в ближайшее время не предвидется =(((

----------


## Скибыч

*Midnight*, в музыкальной шкатулке в теме "День Победы" можно поискать. По-моему там есть. или в поисковой строке ввести - найдется. Удачи!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Midnight*, Оль, вальс на почте. Удачи!!!

----------


## Midnight

Большое спасибо!!! :Tender:

----------


## KalievS7

Культура России- с Новым годом! Творческих успехов, благодарного вам зрителя, аплодисментов и... короче побольше денег, нам ведь надо достойно выглядеть?!

----------


## KalievS7

Да-а, ситуация знакомая. Штат у нас тоже не маленький, но тоже работают одни и те же. Ни сценарий не могут написать, ни провести нормально мероприятие. Вот и я начинаю "бурдеть" по этому поводу, а многим не нравится. Есть мысль доработать до пенсии! Через пять лет приглашаю всех на банкет! ...если не замерзну 31 декабря на площадке... С Новым годом!

----------


## KalievS7

Девчата, а я бы с радостью не вела программы, у меня и зуб (не смеяться!) передний выпал. А они - все вперед, у тебя дикция и прочее-прочее. Рамоновна, может быть вам просто кажется? Мы в нашем возрасте становимся излишне самокритичными.Берите в счет наш опыт работы, а это поважней "ног от ушей". Да, коллеги, заходите ко мне на Karla-56@mail.ru C Новым годом!

----------


## Александрия

С наступившим вас коллеги!!!А я поплакать и пожаловаться.увольняюсь с любимого ДК, в котором проработала 10 лет!!! Все началось пару лет назад- моего замечательного директора сделали начальником отдела культуры. На её место пришла девочка 22- х лет, и не просто пришла, а привела тетя не последний человек в администрации города. Закончила заочно библиотечный техникум, а тут в дом культуры со своим укладом. Такая знаете прожженная девочка, пока была на испытательном-почти каждый день с похмелья! мы конечно глаза закрывали, в работу не лезла, да и чего ей лезть к двум режиссерам с высшим образованием, и методисты с колоссальным опытом работы. Тут наш худ. рук уходит в декрет, и на её место берут девочку 18 лет с образованием секретарь -референт из ПТУ!!!!!!Девочки сильно подружились и пошло поехало конкретное самодурство. Боролись мы боролись и бесполезно- первой уволилась Иришка, теперь у меня отпуск с последующим увольнением. единственное радует, нашего худ. рука с ПТУ-шным образованием с 13 разряда сразу на 6 понижают( образования и опыта работы нет!!!)))боится бухгалтерия, что до министерства дойду!!!А директор наш поступила на экономиста)))Вот такая культура!!!
Сумбурно, но это крик души...не люблю дилетантов!!!

----------


## baranvagalina

*Александрия*-Не увольняйтесь, это все равно закончится, а вы с коллективом должны этому помочь ( в конце концов- вы не у нее работаете дома, делайте свое дело...ведь вам без нашей работы будет тяжеловато).Идите туда, где вас выслушают и поймут.
*Всех культработников-всех с Новым годом!*  :flower:

----------


## Александрия

Трудно нам вдвоем бороться- все остальные боятся и трясутся за свои  теплые местечки!!!Да и не хочется все это г...о ворошить. О нас вспомнят только к лету, к юбилею города, когда поймут.,специалистов для массовых мероприятий на открытых площадках-  то нет!!!Обо мне вспомня и заголосят в августе, когда надо будет делать открытие/закрытие канского международного видеофестиваля и то же юбилейного -10-го!!!Им занималась только я, пытались другие, но москвичи- организаторы просили исключительно меня, как режиссера и сценариста)))Уже поступили предложения с колонии для малолетних преступников и школы. Но я до сентября хочу отдохнуть...а там с новыми силами штурмовать вершины!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Александрия*, 
понимаю....
 Вот завтра показываю свою рождественскую сказку-концерт руководству - генеральная репетиция. Даже не знаю, чего ждать - настолько оценка может быть непредсказуемой... За 11 лет было все: накануне выступления даже сценарий на 50% меняли. Но чем больше работаю - тем нетерпимее становлюсь к таким сюрпризам. То ли гордыня, то ли возрастное? Но все чаще и чаще хочется написать заявление. До поиска новой работы остался только один шаг. И, может, я сделаю его завтра?
 Вот такое "рождественское" настроение.

----------


## Зарница

Девочки - это что за хандра?!Ну ка быстро отрехнулись,встрепенулись, перышки подчистили - и дальше в бой! Как же без нас культура то? - пропадет же!!!!А мы без культуры? - не выживем!!!! Что, не было трудностей? - да были и не раз! И выходили мы из этих неурядиц всегда с поднятой головой! И это переживем!!!!А с поджатыми хвостами бежать от сложных ситуаций - это не по нашему, не по культуровски!!!! Так что всем в бой! - а покой пусть только сниться!!!!!!

----------


## Александрия

> Вот завтра показываю свою рождественскую сказку-концерт руководству - генеральная репетиция. Даже не знаю, чего ждать - настолько оценка может быть непредсказуемой... За 11 лет было все: накануне выступления даже сценарий на 50% меняли. Но чем больше работаю - тем нетерпимее становлюсь к таким сюрпризам. То ли гордыня, то ли возрастное? Но все чаще и чаще хочется написать заявление. До поиска новой работы остался только один шаг. И, может, я сделаю его завтра?
> Вот такое "рождественское" настроение.


Особенно обидно, когда это делают люди, которые в этом ничего не понимают(((лет пять назад меня глава города!!!раза три заставлял переписывать сценарий Церемонии торжественного открытия триумфальной арки, текст ему не нравился не было должного пафоса, а еще просил как-то невзначай представить ГУБЕРНАТОРА КРАСНОЯРСКОГО КРАЯ - ХЛОПОНИНА!!!Представляете!!! В концовке я кинула сценарий на стол и сказала: "А попробуйте сами написать с нужным пафосом"( в голове промелькнула вся жизнь, думаю уволят со статьей), а нет, на следующий день подписал утверждение моего третьего сценария!!!!Кстати, Хлопонин на церемонию опоздал( так мы все прикалывались, что наш Николаевич его где то специально задержал), шоб быть одной самой яркой звездой( стихами ужо говорю))))

----------


## Зарница

*Александрия*,  у вас сценарий глава утверждает, а у меня было что мы сценарий в кабинете перед ним читали -а он изгалялся!!!!! Я в то время только переехала в данный пункт, но уж унижения такого я еще ни разу не переносила!

----------


## Александрия

Такого маштаба утверждает!!!Инициатором строительства арки был он)))потому и такое пристальное внимание...а городские утверждает и согласовывает зам главы по социальным вопросам(((

----------


## Зарница

Я вообще не понимаю как главы или замы могут утверждать сценарий! План - да, тут понятно, а вот сценарий? Это все равно что мне утвердить план строительства подводной лодки!!!!

----------


## Александрия

> Я вообще не понимаю как главы или замы могут утверждать сценарий! План - да, тут понятно, а вот сценарий? Это все равно что мне утвердить план строительства подводной лодки!!!!


Вот потому у нас из культуры бегут светлые умы!!!

----------


## Зарница

> Вот потому у нас из культуры бегут светлые умы!!!


Ну убежим... а дальше что? Куда не сунешься - везде такая же :Jopa:  А здесь мы хотя бы в своей стихии. А дома я уверена мы тоже просидеть не сможем: как бы мы не возмущались , но нам всегда нужна бурная деятельность, быть всегда в центре событий!!!!

----------


## Михалыч.

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги.Ну и дела творятся у некоторых.Слава Богу у нас такой хренотени нет.А увольняться я бы не посоветовал,это люди не нашей профессии  к вам пришли и поверьте,дни их работы сочтены.Девочки ,не падайте духом!

----------


## Рамоновна

> перышки подчистили - и дальше в бой!


А если по этим перышкам-крылышкам не раз с размаху?... Что от них останется?

----------


## Зарница

> А если по этим перышкам-крылышкам не раз с размаху?... Что от них останется?


Ира, самое главное - не падать духом!!!!! И не то еще было - переживали, и это переживем. А крылышки - подклеим, подправим, вырастим новые - и дальше...в творческий полет!!!!!  :Laie 2:  Просто так от нас никому не отделаться :Tease:

----------


## Суперстар

[QUOTE][QUOTE]


> самое главное - не падать духом!!!!! И не то еще было - переживали, и это переживем. А крылышки - подклеим, подправим, вырастим новые - и дальше...в творческий полет!!!!!


За свою почти (сейчас посчитаю - 27 летнюю)работу на одном месте "пережила" 9 или 10 начальников. Были всякие и компетентные и некомпетентные совсем, самодуры и  никакие. А от одного начальника избавились коллективно. Чего только это нам стоило! Почти год воевали, но сняли и перевели его куда-то. А уж какой был непотопляемый, он кстати сейчас где-то депутат и на мэра баллотировался. Но смогли это сделать! А нынешний начальник, что мне премию дал хорошую, когда пришел  (через 4 месяца)влепил мне выговор, за то, что вовремя какую-то бумажку не сдала, на день опоздала. Так обидно было, зашивалась со всеми мероприятиями своими и не успела. Зато, кто особенно не напрягается, бумажки все вовремя сданы и с отчетами все в ажуре. Но со временем все стало на свои места, но у нас всегда руководителями были мужчины, с ними все равно легче. 
А вам, девочки, терпения. А уйти? Это всегда  можно сделать. Желательно только подготовить место - куда и хорошо-хорошо подумать. Бывает, что это единственно правильное решение, а бывает и по другому...

----------


## Александрия

> А вам, девочки, терпения. А уйти? Это всегда можно сделать. Желательно только подготовить место - куда и хорошо-хорошо подумать. Бывает, что это единственно правильное решение, а бывает и по другому...


Золотые слова!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Гульнур

Девочки! Терпения вам и еще раз терпения. "Не рубите с горяча", может не стоят ваши руководители того, чтобы увольняться из-за них. Зачем им лишний раз удовольствие предоставлять. Мы же работники культуры, мы ко всему привыкшие, и такой бой можем выдержать. Я понимаю, нервов уйдет куча, но .......возможно результат будет того стоить! Всех с Новым годом!!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Александрия*, 



> Трудно нам вдвоем бороться- все остальные боятся и трясутся за свои  теплые местечки!!!Да и не хочется все это г...о ворошить.


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 

девочки и мальчики, всех с наступившим Новым годом и Рождеством!!!! Я на минутку забежала, извините...

----------


## Vyacheslav Platonov

Рад приветствовать всех работников культуры. Обращайтесь чем смогу помогу.

----------


## Скибыч

*Vyacheslav Platonov*, Спасибо! Очень рады новым друзьям-коллегам!

----------


## Скибыч

> трясутся за свои теплые местечки!!!


 А мы тоже трясемся...от холода. На улице уже неделю за 30 давит. Батареи в ДК еле живые, температура в кабинетах +7 градусов.

----------


## vlad54

*Натник*, 
Спасибо, как вовремя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> . "Не рубите с горяча", может не стоят ваши руководители того, чтобы увольняться из-за них.


И это правда, они приходят и уходят, а РАБОТАТЬ НАМ!!!!!!!! Дарить зрителю праздник, возиться с детьми , и если хотя бы 1 из 10 через много лет скажет "Как здорово, что я был на сцене" - мы не зря живем и работаем.......... 
Всех с РОЖДЕСТВОМ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гульнур

> А мы тоже трясемся...от холода. На улице уже неделю за 30 давит. Батареи в ДК еле живые, температура в кабинетах +7 градусов.


Я думала только у нас так... Мероприятия проводим, даже переодеваться страшно.

----------


## Александрия

> А мы тоже трясемся...от холода. На улице уже неделю за 30 давит. Батареи в ДК еле живые, температура в кабинетах +7 градусов.


А у нас уже вторую неделю -47)))В зрительный зал не зайти!!!Народ в шубах на концерте сидит)))

----------


## Рамоновна

А мы зал нагреваем тепловыми пушками, электрическими. По 20 киловатт в час набегает. Но за расход электричества пока не ругают- *персонам* в зале тоже хочется тепла.

----------


## Гульнур

> А мы зал нагреваем тепловыми пушками, электрическими. По 20 киловатт в час набегает. Но за расход электричества пока не ругают- *персонам* в зале тоже хочется тепла.


мы тоже решили, что будем покупать тепловые пушки. По другому никак. Ставим обогреватели, а от них никакого толка, маленькие кабинеты только греть.

----------


## Скибыч

А у нас с электричеством проблемы начались. Как мы еще НГ выдержали - не знаю. Свет сам по себе снижается до "пол-накала". Чайник нельзя включить - тускло все. Компьютер на дискотеке отключается из-за недостатка напряжения в сети. Я думаю - мокрые стены. Видимо где-то "коротит". Кто видел наше фото - поймет. Проводка по квадратуре подходящая, а по изоляции(одинарная) как нас еще насовсем не закрыли. Будем писАть в администрацию депешу. Менять надо, или подгорим...За новогодние мероприятия заработали на новый микшерный пульт...или на проектор! Что-нибудь да купим. Будем жить несмотря ни на что и вопреки всему!!!

----------


## oksanagdo

> За новогодние мероприятия заработали на новый микшерный пульт...или на проектор! Что-нибудь да купим. Будем жить несмотря ни на что и вопреки всему!!!


молодцы!!!!!!
Девочки и мальчики, пишу годовой отчет, но не могу сообразить как его закончить, красиво как-то хочется, но ничего придумать не могу. А как вы заканчиваете отчеты? Может я зря сижу думу думаю?))))

----------


## Зарница

> Девочки и мальчики, пишу годовой отчет, но не могу сообразить как его закончить, красиво как-то хочется, но ничего придумать не могу. А как вы заканчиваете отчеты? Может я зря сижу думу думаю?))))


Во - во, я тоже с этим постоянно мучаюсь. Как то я закончила так:
Заключение
Культура и важная ее составная часть - культурно-досуговая деятельность - переживают в наши дни существенные трудности. В деятельности очагов культуры есть не только тупики, заставляющие напрочь отказаться от вчерашней практики хозяйствования и осуществления привычных культурно - досуговых акций, но и проблемы, ждущие своего безотлагательного решения. Оптимизация деятельности культурно-досуговых учреждений лежит на пересечении нескольких направлений: критический анализ опыта наших предшественников и необходимость взять из него все, что еще может работать в современных условиях и способствовать решению сегодняшних задач; творческое использование опыта других КУ России, организации досуга населения и, наконец, собственные неустанные поиски каждого культурно-досугового учреждения, каждого творческого коллектива и каждого творчески мыслящего работника культуры.

А вот как в этом году закончить - тоже незнаю.... Поделитесь опытом

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Мы пишем краткий анализ положительных и отрицательных тенденций в работе СДК, делаем выводы, выносим предложения для создания условий более качественной и эффективной работы; заканчивая отчет, выражаем благодарность вышестоящим инстанциям, различным отделам в оказании финансовой, практической и методической помощи нашему УК.

----------


## Рамоновна

> евочки и мальчики, пишу годовой отчет, но не могу сообразить как его закончить, красиво как-то хочется, но ничего придумать не могу. А как вы заканчиваете отчеты? Может я зря сижу думу думаю?))))


http://www.omsu.omskreg.ru/vestnik/a...9/article.html

здесь есть несколько умных фраз.

http://o-dosuge.ru/sitemap
и вот -  о-о-очень интересный сайт

----------


## Зарница

Ира,у тебя всегда ВСЁ есть -  а скажи пожалуйста, нет ли у тебя материала по районному организационно - методическому отделу? Положения, кто там должен быть и чем заниматься? Плана работы? Мне это сейчас очень надо!!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ира,у тебя всегда ВСЁ есть -  а скажи пожалуйста, нет ли у тебя материала по районному организационно - методическому отделу? Положения, кто там должен быть и чем заниматься? Плана работы? Мне это сейчас очень надо!!!!!


Такого нет, но здесь можно посмотреть
http://www.kros.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=45

http://rmk.ucoz.org/index/0-4
 и переделать на культуру.

----------


## oksanagdo

*Рамоновна*, 
*Зарница*, Огромное спасибо, будем думать

----------


## Таня Л

Всем привет!!!  :Yahoo: 
Всё, каникулы закончились, начались будни (только для нас, по-моему, эти будни и не заканчивались.) Все эти дни было немного некогда, но лучше поздно, чем никогда. Такая маленькая предыстория…
1 января 2011 года в 4 часа утра уставшая и трезвая я вернулась домой с корпоратива и, выйдя из такси, попала в сказку. Шел необыкновенно волшебный Новогодний снег, а если быть точнее – он кружился в медленном танце и тихо опускался на землю. Это было сказочное и непередаваемое никакими словами волшебство. Я в какой-то момент потерялась в пространстве, забыла, что стою в двух шагах от подъезда, в тот момент рядом не было ничего, только я и сказочный снег. Ушла усталость, злость на себя, что все нормальные люди Новый год отмечают, а я опять тружусь, было только неимоверное ощущение счастья. Такая теплая волна, которая окутала тебя с ног до головы. Я стояла и смотрела наверх, туда, откуда кружась в танце, летели маленькие белые пушинки счастья. Сбегала домой за фотоаппаратом и запечатлела на память этот волшебный момент. Пока щелкала вспышкой, на улицу вышла погулять весёлая компания, и один из представителей этой самой компании спросил, чем это я занимаюсь. «Фотографирую снег» - блаженно ответила я (и это было именно так). В ответ получила: «Счастливый человек». Теперь, когда взгрустнется, смотрю на это фото, вспоминаю *4 часа утра 1 января*, и волна счастья накатывает вновь, смывая грусть и тяжелые думы. Ребята, будьте счастливы!  :Derisive:  Не знаю, насколько удачно получилось фото, но это самый что ни на есть волшебный Новогодний снег.
 
 :Derisive:

----------


## гунька

*Таня Л*, 



> Счастливый человек»


Танюшка,спасибо тебе за капельку позитива и радости!!! на душе погано от всего, а тут ты со своей капелькой счастья! Умничка, умеешь утешить! спасибо!

----------


## Таня Л

> Танюшка,спасибо тебе за капельку позитива и радости!!!


Это вам спасибо!  :Tender:  Что-то доброе и хорошее просыпается в человеке только рядом с замечательными и отзывчивыми людьми, с такими, как вы. Алёнка, всё будет и будет просто суперски!  :Tender:  Это год тигра уходит и напоследок выпускает коготки. А мы ему вот так:  :Nono:  :Girl Blum2:  :Taunt:  
Год кролика - год семейный. Я для себя поставила непосильную задачу: "Ну её эту работу, выйду замуж и рожу дочку." О как! Специально громко это сказала, дабы непосильная задача превратилась в очень даже решаемую. :Grin:

----------


## гунька

*Таня Л*, 





> Ну её эту работу, выйду замуж и рожу дочку.


Правильно!! И Ленуську нашу Зарницу с собой возьми, ей тоже пора уже за сыночком отправляться! а то все-работа, работа..... :Taunt:

----------


## oksanagdo

> Это вам спасибо!  Что-то доброе и хорошее просыпается в человеке только рядом с замечательными и отзывчивыми людьми, с такими, как вы. Алёнка, всё будет и будет просто суперски!  Это год тигра уходит и напоследок выпускает коготки. А мы ему вот так:  
> Год кролика - год семейный. Я для себя поставила непосильную задачу: "Ну её эту работу, выйду замуж и рожу дочку." О как! Специально громко это сказала, дабы непосильная задача превратилась в очень даже решаемую.


Ой, я тоже с вами за дочкой и сыночком)))))))) А нам директор подарил 2 недели отгулов подряд!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!УРА!!!!!!!!И на нашей улице праздник))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

Вчера прошло последнее новогоднее мероприятие. В се предыдущие годы мы делали Новогодний концерт "Здравствуй, старый Новый год", а в этом году решили сломать традиции и провести родительское собрание-концерт. Получилось здорово! Такая обстановка на сцене царила- что-то празднично-семейное. Дети пели и танцевали, выпустили на сцену даже подготовишек, которые шаг влево-вправо не вместе делают, но как были счастливы родители!!! Столько видеокамер и фотоаппаратов ни на одном концерте не видела. Удалось поговорить и о рабочих моментах: с короткими речами выступали руководители коллективов, говорили о новых перспективах, костюмах, проблемах. В конце на сцену вышли все 79 детей, лучшие получили грамоты. 
После мероприятия поняли все: такие родительские собрания будем проводить каждый год, и именно 13 января, таким образом отмечая Старый Новый год.

----------


## лариса львовна

Рамоновна!Подумала я тоже о таком концерте.Составила программу .На форуме нахожу нужный материал.
Сидела и думала к чему приурочить.А теперь и думать не надо введу такую же традицию.
Спасибо за очередную интересную идею. :flower:

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята всем привет, простите, что потерялась у нас тоже как всегда декабрь был сумашедший предновогодняя суета, мероприятия, утренники, а тут решили ещё и день района проводить 17 декабря о той вокханалии которая творилась даже вспоминать не хочется. как и у всех море проблем, но как не странно сценарий утвердили с первого раза, спасибо всем чьим материалом воспользовалась Ирине отдельное спасибо за помощь, сценарий обязательно выставлю на форуме. Январь начался тоже не весело грядет реорганизация что будет мы не знаем всё пока покрыто тайной, чего ждать не понятно, но как ни странно ни чего хорошего уже не ждём, с каждым годом всё жёсче условия и ещё летают в воздухе разговоры о том, что могут вооюще посадить на минималку а остальные с платных услуг если заработаем...Но это всё ерунда мы уже не обращаем внимания выживем, всемназло выживем.

----------


## Цинториончик

Прочитала все странички у многих тоже весело, но я последнее время решила жить по принципу, на зло врагам, друзьям на милость буду улыбаться жизни не смотря ни на что и она обязательно улыбнётся в ответ. 

 А ещё замуж и за сыночком или лапочкой дочкой, можно с вами...возьмёте в свою компанию!!!

          Я вас всех люблю!!! Всех с прошедшими праздниками!!!!
           И неприменно всё будет - ОФИГЕННО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Цинториончик*, 



> А ещё замуж и за сыночком или лапочкой дочкой, можно с вами...возьмёте в свою компанию!!!


Ууууу, сколько вас набирается! Давайте-давайте! Вперед и с песней! А нас, старушек, в крестные!!!!

----------


## KalievS7

[QUOTE=Суперстар;3905476][QUOTE]


> За свою почти (сейчас посчитаю - 27 летнюю)работу на одном месте "пережила" 9 или 10 начальников. Были всякие и компетентные и некомпетентные совсем, самодуры и  никакие. А от одного начальника избавились коллективно. Чего только это нам стоило! Почти год воевали, но сняли и перевели его куда-то. А уж какой был непотопляемый, он кстати сейчас где-то депутат и на мэра баллотировался. Но смогли это сделать! А нынешний начальник, что мне премию дал хорошую, когда пришел  (через 4 месяца)влепил мне выговор, за то, что вовремя какую-то бумажку не сдала, на день опоздала. Так обидно было, зашивалась со всеми мероприятиями своими и не успела. Зато, кто особенно не напрягается, бумажки все вовремя сданы и с отчетами все в ажуре. Но со временем все стало на свои места, но у нас всегда руководителями были мужчины, с ними все равно легче. 
> А вам, девочки, терпения. А уйти? Это всегда  можно сделать. Желательно только подготовить место - куда и хорошо-хорошо подумать. Бывает, что это единственно правильное решение, а бывает и по другому...


Доброго времени суток, коллеги! С Новым годом! Всех благ! Я методист почти с 30-летним стажем, и вот уже два месяца мучаемся с пацаном директором, откуда-то его к нам занесло. Такого у нас еще не было. К тому же еще и пьяница. Денежка та, что зарабатываем у него в кармане. Беспредельщик конкретный. Тоже подумывала уйти. Бардак в ДК, не знаю уберут его или нет. Может быть справедливость восторжествует?

----------


## Скибыч

> Ууууу, сколько вас набирается! Давайте-давайте! Вперед и с песней!


 Это, конечно, здорово, только работать кто будет? :Smile3:

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч*, 



> Это, конечно, здорово, только работать кто будет?


Юрасик, ну ты же сам должен догадаться! Кто-кто? А вы, мужчины, на что???? :Taunt: Вы и будете работать за всех! :Yes4:

----------


## Рамоновна

> А нас, старушек, в крестные!!!!


Или в тамады?...

----------


## sergeiivanovits

Здравствуйте коллеги! Всех с прошедшими Новогодними !!!!!!Дальше тоже интересно.У нас на носу юбилей колхоза- 80 лет,ну и сами знаете-день Валентина, 23-е февраля, 8-е марта , вообщем вперед и с песней!!!!!!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

о, как! а я думала я одна такая! люди которые не знают специф. особенностей  нашей работы и не варились никогда в нашем котле, пытаются нас учить :Grin: . терпим! 
Окунулась с головой в работу все глупости из головы пока вылетели!  Как только встреча с начальством все опять всплявает!

Есть предложение тамадить. в раздумьях... вела 3 юбилея в своем коллективчике, и все... :Vah:

----------


## ajnbybz

Всем здрасте с праздниками как то уже поздно поздравлять новогодними, ну тогда с крещением наступающем. Все окунёмся в водичку и с новыми силами работать будем. Почитала как живут люди.... да у нас тоже не сладко пришли после праздников думала ну вот похвалят мол всё хорошо сделали молодцы, ан нет опять по голове и очень больно, да ещё мноооого отчётов и праздников снова. Ну вы не думайте мы тоже потихоньку как все работаем и на судьбу не будем гнать. Жизнь то продолжается, вот отчёт сдадим, праздник День района проведём потом районные игры там ещё  ой как их много. Только кажется вчера новый год встречали и снова он пришёл. да и о чём это я, а вот всем хотела ещё сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО так как не везде его можно сказать много чего взяли с форума для проведение новогодних праздников, и в документах всем спасибо .Уже много болтаю  :No2: читать наверно ни кто не будет ну да ладно хоть душа немного успокоилась не я одна такая. :Smile3:

----------


## Зарница

Ну вот, всего то несколько дней не было на форуме  - а новостей столько, что быстро и не прочитать!!!! 
Танюшка, Оксана - я "ЗА"!!!!, ну ее в баню эту работу, никуда не убежит - а вот время "похода" за пополнением семейства может и убежать. А с нашем темпом убежит и не заметим! Да и крестных с тамадой искать не надо! :br:  Юр, а по поводу "кто же работать будет" - свято место, пусто не бывает. Найдутся умельцы! А не найдутся - нас ценить больше будут!  :Grin:

----------


## Гульнур

Правильно девочки, работа наша бесконечная, еще успеете, наработаетесь, а дети они самое важное в жизни. Вот я в свое время "сбегала" за дочками, а теперь всей семьей "пашем" на культуру :Smile3:  :Grin:

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики! С прошедшими и с наступающими)))) У нас праздники никогда не заканчиваются)))
С нового года мои полставки худрука в РДК, наконец-то, превращаются в работу). У нас новый директор. Ломается всё, что называется громким словом традиция, хотя это - элементарное нежелание работать) Кости хрустят, недовольство нарастает, но это все только к лучшему) Так что год я, лично,  начинаю с позитива) :Ok:

----------


## oksanagdo

> А у меня новость! Правда еще не знаю - радоваться этому или как) Сегодня сообщили, что нам группу по оплате труда изменили. С 3 на 2. Даже не верится. Нас в 2008, при переходе на НСОТ,  так лихо, без всяких причин, с этой самой 2 на 3 опустили, что сейчас произошло - не понятно. Показатели в работе те же, а группа выше.


поздравляю))))))))))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

А мы сегодня с Натулей - Натник встречались. Наконец-то!!! А то живем в 100 км друг от друга, а встретиться не можем. Завтра выложу фотографии.

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*, 



> А мы сегодня с Натулей - Натник встречались. Наконец-то!!! А то живем в 100 км друг от друга, а встретиться не можем. Завтра выложу фотографии.


 :Ok:  :Yahoo: Везет вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ну вот и обещанное фото. Мы с Натусей. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2246040m.jpg[/IMG]

А это Натуся - рассматривает мои "творения" )) Надо же было мне похвастаться  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2266520m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## elenalogachova

Уважаемые форумчане! Подскадите, в какой форме можно провести конкурс красавиц?

----------


## Гульнур

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр;3930398]Ну вот и обещанное фото. Мы с Натусей. 

Как это наверно интересно, в реале встретиться с виртуальными друзьями. Я вам завидую....

----------


## лариса львовна

Как здорово!Встреча 2-х творческих людей...приятно на вас смотреть!Молодцы что организовали встречу!

----------


## Рамоновна

> А мы сегодня с Натулей - Натник встречались. Наконец-то!!! А то живем в 100 км друг от друга, а встретиться не можем. Завтра выложу фотографии.


Везет же вам... такие счастливые...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Везет же вам... такие счастливые...


Ириш, так хочется встречу культработников устроить - слов нет. Одни мечты об этом.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ириш, так хочется встречу культработников устроить - слов нет. Одни мечты об этом.


Да нет проблем! Только вот потянуть ли финансово всем билеты? Ведущие хоть по зонам встречаются, я вот чуть в Белгород не рванула - но пока выясняла "операция-не операция", время упустила. 
Я- только "*ЗА*!" нашу встречу. И, если всех устраивает Воронежская область, готова!

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята всем привет! Сегодня было совещание у нас так весело область общитывает рабочую площадь каждого ДК и будут делать план и спускать его нам сколько может работать кружков, сколько в них должно быть людей, сколько человекдолжно быть на дискотеках, а самое главное сколько нужно зарабатывать с нашей площадью и материальньой базой. Вот только не знаем будут ли учитываться такие факты как количество жителей, платежеспособность населения......... боимся, что нет. Хотя будет ездить областная комиссия проверять правильность наших цифр, которые мы им отправляем, сами с рулетками мерить будут. Короче чего ждать не знаем, но думаю будет весело. 
       Зарплаты нам ни сколько не подняли только в июне вроде нам обещают поднять на целых 6% боюсь даже на свечку не хватит, придётся из нетрадиционного материала делать.
        А ещё хочу похвастаться я 19 купалась в проруби. Так здорово, адреналин, эмоции..... всем советую у кого здоровье позволяет!!!

----------


## Скибыч

> Народное гуляние с выпивкой и харчами" (!!!)


Заведующая сельским клубом в Отчете написАла: "Первая женщина" - беседа с подростками...
Перестаньте хихикать!!!  :Tongue:  Разговор был о Паше Ангелиной, Валентине Терешковой, Валентине Гризодубовой и т. п...

----------


## Наталья Кропачева

Здравствуйте! Кировская область, слободской район, Районный Центр культуры и досуга, наконец-то, добрались к вам! Приветствует зам директора по худ. части наталья Кропачева))))))) :Smile3:  Интересно было почитать все, что творится в культурном мире в других местах нашего мира)))))) Поздравляю всех с новым годом, здоровья, творческих успехов, счастья!
Я 3 дня регистрировалась на сайте(((((, не очень разбираюсь во всех этих штучках, но все же попытаюсь поместить свое фото)))))) До встречи!
Кстати, есть, чем поделиться))))))

----------


## Таня Л

> Вот выдержка из плана новогодних мероприятий:" 31 декабря-центр села- Народное гуляние с выпивкой и харчами" (!!!)


У нас тоже в одном плане было написано - "Капустник" и расшифровка - "конкурс на лучший пирог из капусты". Я как-то "Капустник" в творчестве по-другому понимаю.

*Натник*, *Алла и Александр*, я вам завиду-у-уююю... Тоже хочу встретиться. Загадывать только ничего нельзя, вся моя жизнь - один большой экспромт. По плану жить не получается! Одна встреча уже сорвалась... :Tu:  Ирина, а ты в самом Воронеже живешь? Меня все в гости туда приглашают, а вдруг раз и получится приехать неожиданно

----------


## Таня Л

*Наталья Кропачева*, привет, привет. Проходи, располагайся, будем общаться.  :Yes4:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина, а ты в самом Воронеже живешь? Меня все в гости туда приглашают, а вдруг раз и получится приехать неожиданно


Я живу в пригороде- 35 км от Воронежа, поселок Рам*о*нь. Буду рада увидеться!!!


*Наталья Кропачева*,  рады новичкам! Надеюсь, наше общение будет взаимно полезным и приятным.

----------


## Гульнур

*Наталья Кропачева*, очень приятно познакомиться. Очень интересно знать, где что творится.

----------


## Наталья Кропачева

Здравствуйте еще раз))))) я еще не очень разобралась на сайте((((( Но читаю всё с интересом. Это здорово: то, что мы можем поговорить на темы того, как кому работается, уж очень у нас работа специфическая))))))
Читаю и смеюсь: мы тоже только что сдали годовые отчеты. Если быть точной принимала и сдавала их у всех ДК (их 17 у нас в районе) я. И текстовые, и 7НК, и статотчеты, делала сводку общую. Очень устала. И только одна мысль терзала меня: да что же все такие тупые?! Почему пишут такую ерунду, почему считать не умеют?! Перлы выдают тоже еще те)))))) Хотя я их всех наших очень люблю, но на районном семинаре ругалась)))))))) Месяц ночами не спала, намучалась. Зато с четверга - в отпуск отпустили за прошлый год на неделю, воть!))))))) Так что всех понимаю очень даже)))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

Вчера сдала годовой отчет в области. Гора с плеч! Теперь и праздниками заняться можно.

----------


## maknata

А у нас в этом году ситуация немного улучшилась. Ну, во первых нам вернули пятидневку! :Yahoo:  Новый поселковый голова сам из бывших директоров дома культуры, вродь как общий язык пока находим. Да и три моих работника ДК (и я в том числе) депутаты местного совета, так что как бы можем влиять на распределение бюджетных средств ( я ещё и в бюджетном комитете).
А ещё у нас на Украине наконец-то, за столько то лет! приняли закон о культуре! Согласно этому закону с 2012 года творческие единицы должны работать ТОЛЬКО на полную ставку. Работающие заведения культуры попали в базовую сеть, и теперь чтобы закрыть какой то клуб надо много попотеть и доставать кучу разрешительных бумажек из министерства культуры. С 2013 года у нас будет выслуга лет, как у педагогов. (Хотя за два года многое ещё может измениться), но хоть приятно, что наконец то отметили! :Grin:  Да, и ещё, согласно этому закону местные советы должны создавать нам качественные условия для работы (ню-ню, посмотрим). А то наш ДК без отопления уже почти десять лет. В кабинетах хоть "Уфо" ставим, а вот на сцене сейчас минус 8...
Нашему ДК в этом году исполняется 40 лет, мож к юбилею хоть кто-то что-то подарит :Tender:  (так и хочется тут написать нашу украинскую присказку "Дурень думкою багатіє" - дурак мыслями обагощается :Grin: ). Хотя согласно этому же закону для спонсоров, вкладывающих деньги в неприбыльные заведения культуры устанавливаются налоговые льготы (правда я ещё новый налоговый кодекс не читала, мож там такие льготы, что ещё хуже будет тем же спонсорам). Так что, пойду, поищу налоговый кодекс, почитаю))

----------


## oksanagdo

> А у нас в этом году ситуация немного улучшилась. Ну, во первых нам вернули пятидневку! Новый поселковый голова сам из бывших директоров дома культуры, вродь как общий язык пока находим. Да и три моих работника ДК (и я в том числе) депутаты местного совета, так что как бы можем влиять на распределение бюджетных средств ( я ещё и в бюджетном комитете).
> А ещё у нас на Украине наконец-то, за столько то лет! приняли закон о культуре! Согласно этому закону с 2012 года творческие единицы должны работать ТОЛЬКО на полную ставку. Работающие заведения культуры попали в базовую сеть, и теперь чтобы закрыть какой то клуб надо много попотеть и доставать кучу разрешительных бумажек из министерства культуры. С 2013 года у нас будет выслуга лет, как у педагогов. (Хотя за два года многое ещё может измениться), но хоть приятно, что наконец то отметили! Да, и ещё, согласно этому закону местные советы должны создавать нам качественные условия для работы (ню-ню, посмотрим). А то наш ДК без отопления уже почти десять лет. В кабинетах хоть "Уфо" ставим, а вот на сцене сейчас минус 8...
> Нашему ДК в этом году исполняется 40 лет, мож к юбилею хоть кто-то что-то подарит (так и хочется тут написать нашу украинскую присказку "Дурень думкою багатіє" - дурак мыслями обагощается). Хотя согласно этому же закону для спонсоров, вкладывающих деньги в неприбыльные заведения культуры устанавливаются налоговые льготы (правда я ещё новый налоговый кодекс не читала, мож там такие льготы, что ещё хуже будет тем же спонсорам). Так что, пойду, поищу налоговый кодекс, почитаю))


будем надеятся на лучшее)))))))))))

----------


## oksanagdo

Девочки, где-то на форуме читала  сценарий то ли к 1 июня то ли к отчетному концерту, что-то про радугу, дети еще с шарами выходили в цвет радуги, а теперь найти не могу, ни кто случайно не видел?))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

> Хотя согласно этому же закону для спонсоров, вкладывающих деньги в неприбыльные заведения культуры устанавливаются налоговые льготы (правда я ещё новый налоговый кодекс не читала, мож там такие льготы, что ещё хуже будет тем же спонсорам). Так что, пойду, поищу налоговый кодекс, почитаю))


По-моему, *размер подаренной суммы* освобождается от налогов на прибыль. А если бы вот сумма подаренных денег была равна количеству списанных налогов...!!! Тогда бы мы зажили!

----------


## maknata

> размер подаренной суммы освобождается от налогов на прибыль


Ага, нашла я налоговый кодекс... Им можно записывать эту сумму в расходы, но не более 4-х процентов, от суммы всех налогов.

----------


## annetka

Здравствуйте, всем! Меня зовут Аня. Я обращаюсь с огромной просьбой: Подскажите, как лучше настроить работу кинопроката и социально-досуговую деятельность в районном доме культуры без ущерба той или иной отрасли? Как лучше спланировать работу и как должно это выглядеть? Как часто необходимо транслировать кинофильмы и когда лучше? Кто должен отвечать за работу кинопроката? Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Матанечка

Здравствуйте, зравствуйте! Приятно удивлена наличием такого сайта! Работаю худ.руком в Центре семейно бытовой культуры в Подмосковье. Примите в свои дружеские объятия?

----------


## Скибыч

*Матанечка*, всегда рады новым коллегам!!

----------


## vlad54

> Здравствуйте, всем! Меня зовут Аня. Я обращаюсь с огромной просьбой: Подскажите, как лучше настроить работу кинопроката и социально-досуговую деятельность в районном доме культуры без ущерба той или иной отрасли? Как лучше спланировать работу и как должно это выглядеть? Как часто необходимо транслировать кинофильмы и когда лучше? Кто должен отвечать за работу кинопроката? Спасибо заранее.


Здравствуйте, Аня. На столько много вопросов нараз пожалуй не ответить. Надо знать численность населения, платежеспособность, Ваши возможности по прокату/приобретению фильмов, количество самодеятельных коллективов РДК, загрузку сцены/зала, если у Вас их не два и более, это только начальные вопросы. У нас 5 лет тому закрыли областное отделение кинопроката, пришлось прикрыть кинопоказ, сейчас департамент пытается все это восстановить, но время упущено много, да и фильмы, которые предлагаются, не кассовые.  Сейчас все-таки рынок, или точнее, базар, т.е. хочешь показать кассовый фильм - купи право показа. Я в свое время прокачивал этот вопрос - так вот право показа на DVD - носителе от 15-20 т.р., а ведь надо их отбить, да и заработать что-то. А в общем-то это мой опыт, надеюсь у Вас получится. УДАЧИ.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Подскажите, как лучше настроить работу кинопроката и социально-досуговую деятельность в районном доме культуры


Заключить договор с кинопрокатной организацией, ближайшей к вам. Не забудьте:вам придется платить % авторского права.





> Как лучше спланировать работу и как должно это выглядеть?


Это вам подскажут в вашем кинопрокате- у них богатый опыт





> Как часто необходимо транслировать кинофильмы и когда лучше?


Проведите мониторинг/исследование запросов населения/ Например, у нас, если показывать кино, то не чаще 1 раза в неделю. Для детей можно в дневное время, взрослые сеансы-вечером. Конкретное время опять же зависит от ваших местных условий.





> Кто должен отвечать за работу кинопроката?


Руководитель учреждения- в целом. А также: кассир, контролер, и кинооператор.

Можно вообще найти организацию по прокату, которая сама будет приезжать к вам и показывать кино. НО: в таких случаях обычно им нужна *гарантированная* сумма выручки.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Матанечка*,  Рады-рады! Проходите, располагайтесь. Из таких специалистов 



> Работаю худ.руком в Центре семейно бытовой культуры в Подмосковье.


у нас вы - первая.

----------


## Матанечка

Спасибо за теплый прием. Как приятно быть одной из первых!

----------


## annetka

Спасибо вам огромное! Я думала, что это будет не просто, но тут действительно возникает очень много вопросов! Надо все разложить по полочкам и подумать. Еще раз-БЛАГОДАРЮ ВСЕХ!

----------


## Матанечка

Особенно приятно то, что я с Ваша Рамоновна землячка - родилась и росла в Воронежской области Грибановка!

----------


## Рамоновна

> родилась и росла в Воронежской области Грибановка!


А я родилась в Малой Грибановке, но родители оттуда уехали, когда мне было 3 года. Так что родину свою я не помню...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Матанечка*, 
Добро пожаловать в нашу беседку!

----------


## Цинториончик

> Работаю худ.руком в Центре семейно бытовой культуры в Подмосковье


Очень здорово!!! А материалом поделитесь? Идеями интересными?

----------


## Матанечка

Всегда готова!!!

----------


## Яшевна

> У нас тоже группы по оплате труда существуют. От них зависит расчет нашей зарплаты. А вот разряды по ЕТС отменены. Только странная какая-то зависимость. У меня 3 ДК. из них один идет вне группы. Но получаем мы все одинаковую зарплату. Странно как-то.
> 
> Ну что, получила я сегодня новую штатку. Зарплату повысили только директору МУК, т.е мне..  Ажно на 800 рб. Что мне с такими деньжищами делать, ума не приложу.


Добрый день. Живём в одной области, а как на разных планетах. Нас в начале 2010 года оставили без групп вообще. Работы не отбавилось, только зарплата улетучилась. Мы боролись долго и всё таки ушли всем коллективом с работы. Не нужна в нашем поселении культура.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Всегда готова!!!


А есть что-то интересное для семейных пар я просто ещё подрабатываю руководителем клуба молодых семей районного?

----------


## yulika-best

Привет всем страдающим! Хочу поделиться своей проблемой. Пришла с работы и не знаю кому душу вылить, муж в моей работе не компетентен, он только посочувствовать может. Сегодня нам впервые выдали зарплату по нсот. Что было????!!! :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  Все всполошились!! У кого меньше, у кого больше, крик гам!!! А я в чем виновата??? Я - руководитель, но пляшу-то от  законов наших. Люди , как себя повести, чтобы и на поводу не пойти у работников, и не обидеть их. Ведь нас культработников и так не осталось почти. :Tu:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*yulika-best*, 
Юля, а у вас намного изменились ставки? 
Даже не знаю что посоветовать в такой ситуации. У нас при переходе на НСОТ практически ничего не изменилось в зарплате. В первый год у нас вообще был нонсенс - директор МУК получал такую же зарплату, как и директор структурного подразделения. На второй год - подняли директору МУК зарплату, а остальным работникам - согласно группе по оплате труда, которую нам со 2 на 3 опустили. И все. Тем, у кого зарплата выходила ниже МРОТ - добавили за счет компенсационных выплат и выровняли до 4330, тем самым сравняв культорганизатора с техничкой.(
Но никто в зарплате так или иначе не пострадал.

----------


## Матанечка

Цинториончик, мы  хоть и называемся так мудрено, но отличаемся от Дома культуры только тем, что работаем с трудными детьми, неблагополучными семьями, для этого у нас в штате есть психологи. А теперь нас переименовывают, психологов  - увольняют. И будем  мы МБУК  ЦДК! Во - невыговоришь! А куда девать детей, с которыми работали ...... Никого не интересует.

----------


## Цинториончик

[QUOTE=Матанечка;3945448]Цинториончик, мы  хоть и называемся так мудрено, но отличаемся от Дома культуры только тем, что работаем с трудными детьми

Всё ясненько!!! У нас так всегда, одним словом - Россия!!!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

А куда девать детей, с которыми работали ...... Никого не интересует. 


Всем привет!
Какие же все-таки у нас головы в верху, башкавитые!
А к нам берут зам. директора :Taunt:  причем есть дир., худ. рук. и еще много всех, кто-то увольняется кого-то берут причем  при всем этом штат сокращают :Vah:  о как уже не знаешь как реагировать, надо идти в декрет еще разок. :Smile3:

----------


## Матанечка

Ух! Скаждым днем все интереснее и интереснее. Главенствующий отдел, который отвечает за все сразу (образование, культуру, спорт) решил, что клубы на деревни вообще  не нужны! И ...закрыл! Вывод: когда отвечаешь за все сразу - толку не будет ни  где.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки-мальчики, нужна ваша поддержка!
У нас наша местная Медиагруппа "Сальская степь" объявила Танцевальную битву. Мы выставили 2 коллектива. Вернее 2 танца одного коллектива. Уже идет СМСголосование. Правда оно платное, где-то в пределах 10рб. Но если есть возможность - проголосуйте пожалуйста за 12 номер. Рождественские птицы. Посмотреть все танцы можно здесь http://salsk.tv/
Голосование «Гранат» - танец «Рождественские птицы», руководитель Чиркова Н.Н.:* номер 5533 текст: DANCE 12*
 Sms-голосование пройдет с 8 февраля с 19.30  по 10 февраля 2011 г.

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята а я хочу поделиться со всеми!!! Год кролика стартовал успешно - Я выхожу замуж летом!!! :Yahoo:  :Aga:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Таня Л

> Я выхожу замуж летом!!!


Урррааа!!! Эта новость лучшая!!!  :Tender:

----------


## гунька

*Цинториончик*, Надюха, умничка!!! Пусть всё у тебя будет оооочень хорошо!!!!!

----------


## Гульнур

> Ребята а я хочу поделиться со всеми!!! Год кролика стартовал успешно - Я выхожу замуж летом!!!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!!!!!! Очень хорошая новость!

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки всем спасибочки!!! Правда сама ещё не могу осознать что это так. А самое страшное это ведущаий вечера и программа хочется ведь что бы было лучше всех я ведь сколько этих свадеб отвела и столько же видела. Это самое сложное!!! А с зарплатами девочки вообще караул уже 3 года на одной зарплате не на сколько не прибавляют. Ни какого настроения нет идти на работу.

----------


## гунька

*Цинториончик*, 



> А самое страшное это ведущаий вечера и программа хочется ведь что бы было лучше всех


Надюшка, да разве же это главное???? Бывает, что свадьба - супер-пупер, а через месяц разводятся.  :Yes4: Главное-чтоб вы любили друг друга и чтоб ты была самой счастливой невестой на свете!!! :Ok:  А остальное все- такая чепуха!!! Поверь тетеньке с 30-летним стажем счастливого замужества.... :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Надюшка, да разве же это главное???? Бывает, что свадьба - супер-пупер, а через месяц разводятся


А у нас с мужем вообще свадьбы не было. Вышли из дома, дошли до ДК, зарегистрировались, вернулись домой к столу, за которым- родители и свидетели. Вот и все. А живем уже больше 15 лет. Не жалуюсь.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Цинториончик 
> Девочки всем спасибочки!!! Правда сама ещё не могу осознать что это так. А самое страшное это ведущаий вечера и программа хочется ведь что бы было лучше всех я ведь сколько этих свадеб отвела


Поздравляю от души! Пусть теперь и для тебя потрудятся, просто сильно не принимай близко к сердцу, главное любовь и взаимопонимание в семье, а еще доверие!





> Главное - люди к нам ходят,а все остальное... наживем и переживем!!!


Нас трям-пам :Blush2: , а мы крепчаем :Yahoo:  !!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Мы прошли в финал!!! Спасибо огромное всем, кто за нас голосовал.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Надюшка, да разве же это главное???? Бывает, что свадьба - супер-пупер, а через месяц разводятся. Главное-чтоб вы любили друг друга и чтоб ты была самой счастливой невестой на свете!!! А остальное все- такая чепуха!!! Поверь тетеньке с 30-летним стажем счастливого замужества....


Девочки я ведь всё понимаю, но ведь хочется всё равно чтоб хорошо было просто у меня когда брат женилсятамада была ни кудышняя так хотелось забрать микрофон еле справилась с собой. Вот и теперь очень боюсь, но верб, что всё будет хорошо. Спасибочки всем за поддержку, я вас всех люблю!!! :Oj:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Матанечка

От всей души поздравляю!!! Не накручивай себя - все будет отлично!

----------


## Гульнур

> Мы прошли в финал!!! Спасибо огромное всем, кто за нас голосовал.


Аллочка, поздравляю!!! Желаю вам победы!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, Молодцы!

----------


## гунька

*Леди N*, Добро пожаловать! Только напиши, пожалуйста, как тебя зовут, а то ЛЕДИ Н-как-то неловко обращаться. А ты где в Подмосковье живешь, в каком районе?

----------


## Леди N

Зовут меня Наталья. Район Орехово- Зуевский. А по поводу "позывного"... Хотелось как-то "засекретиться"... Спасибо просто Алёна за добрую встречу.

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. В календарных праздниках в Афганской теме есть ссылка на "Черный тюльпан" - песня А.Розенбаума в наборе с фотовидеомонтажом.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Район Орехово- Зуевский


Привет, соседка!

----------


## Леди N

И Вам - здравствуйте, Вишенка- Владимир! Наслышана про владимирскую сферу культуры! Только позитив! Лично немного знакома с руководителе НТЮЗа из Петушков. (Я по совместительству руковожу театральной студией). ОООчень сильный коллектив. Видела их работы по "художественному слову". Они уже 3-й год приезжают в ОРехово- Зуево на фестиваль "Слово". Очень достойно защищают честь Вашей области!!

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. В "Афганской" теме есть еще два монтажа.

----------


## Алла и Александр

А у меня завтра отчет на сходе граждан всего поселения.  :Grin:  Вчера получила финансовый отчет из бухгалтерии. Бюджет - более 3 мил. А на проведение мероприятий выделено всего ничего - 20 тыс. И на фейерверк еще 18 тыс.Остальное - это зарплата, ремонт памятника, проектно-сметная документация, аренда и т.д. и т.п. Вот такие вот дела. :Aga:

----------


## Гульнур

> А у меня завтра отчет на сходе граждан всего поселения.  Вчера получила финансовый отчет из бухгалтерии. Бюджет - более 3 мил. А на проведение мероприятий выделено всего ничего - 20 тыс. И на фейерверк еще 18 тыс.Остальное - это зарплата, ремонт памятника, проектно-сметная документация, аренда и т.д. и т.п. Вот такие вот дела.


Да уж, на 20 тыс. не разгонишься.  Очень уж мало. Как вы выкручиваетесь в этой ситуации? Со спец.счета тратите деньги на мероприятия или по спонсорам идете?

----------


## Натник

> А на проведение мероприятий выделено всего ничего - 20 тыс


у меня в 2009 - было 10 тыс., 2010 - 9 тыс., а в этом году - 8 тыс. дали, и сказали проводите мероприятия с минимальными затратами, а есть такие поселения, которым вообще не дают на проведение мероприятий... :Tu:

----------


## Гульнур

Это наверное везде так. И в нашем районе также. Есть поселения, где вобще ничего кроме тепла и света не закладывается. Зарплата у нас через комитет культуры идет. Поэтому я считаю, что это еще хорошо, что в нашей администрации против ничего не говорят, молча закладывают на мероприятия 20000. Остальное что нужно, я со спец.счета трачу, и конечно же с протянутыми руками иду к предпринимателям.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Да уж, на 20 тыс. не разгонишься. Очень уж мало. Как вы выкручиваетесь в этой ситуации? Со спец.счета тратите деньги на мероприятия или по спонсорам идете?


У нас до недавнего времени, на спецсчете вообще ничего не было - мы не зарабатывали ни копейки. В прошлом году в октябре месяце открыли Изостудию на платной основе. Появились первые денежки.В конце года смогли купить 2 радиомикрофона, хороший бесперебойник и немного канцтоваров. А на мероприятия и у спонсоров просим и сами каким-то образом выкручиваемся. У нас дети уже привыкли, что игровые программы для них без призов проводятся. :Tu:  

*Натник*, 
Наташа, у нас запланировано было немного больше, но к концу года деньги на мероприятия странным образом испарились. И что интересно, если нам нужно сделать передвижку со статьи на статью, надо к главе обращаться за разрешением.))) А вот каким образом бухгалтерия это делает - непонятно.
Но вообще, нам грех жаловаться. Пусть на мероприятия мало дают, но зато выкраивают средства на ремонт. Мы сейчас заканчиваем ремонт спортзала - 23 февраля открываем его. Такую красоту там навели - любо-дорого смотреть.. Сейчас кресла для зрителей устанавливаем. Потом покажу наш зал. )

----------


## Гульнур

У меня радость! у нас в кинозале старые, страшные сиденья были. Наконец-то заменили. У пожарных разрешение выбила, чтобы в зал поставить стулья со спинками мягкие, а не сиденья. разрешили наконец-то. Три года добивалась. Заработанные за новогодние праздники деньги на стулья потратили, и сельская администрация и комитет культуры скинулись на остальное. Теперь красота!!!

----------


## Леди N

Гульнур, поздравляем!! 

А у нас больше десятка новогодних мероприятий канули в лету из- за ледяного дождя. Света не было в клубах больше недели. Денег потеряли немеряно- почти нигде даже новогодней дискотечной ночи не было, а где были ночные новогодние мероприятия0 всё равно по посетителям спад- многие уезжали из деревень на праздники, боясь остаться без света, а дачники наоборот- не приезжали в деревни по той же причине.

----------


## гунька

> стулья со спинками мягкие





> стулья со спинками мягкие


Я рада!!! Теперь к вам народ повалит!!! на мягоньком-то как здОрово сидеть! :Yes4:  :Derisive:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## oksanagdo

*Гульнур*, поздравляю с прибавлением)))))))))))

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги! Наша организация получила заказ на празднование выпускного бала 11 класса. Занимаемся этим уже не первый год. Опыт проведения соответственно есть, нового для нас в этом направлении материала на форуме много, но.... в этом году родительский комитет заказал нам ещё и линейку вручения аттестатов. В нашей школе она проходит в тот же день, что и выпускной. В организации таких мероприятий опыта у нас маловато. Всё это очень интересно- будем дерзать. 
     Тему обозначили следующую- "Большая перемена". Во всех смыслах. Фильм одноимённый пересмотрела специально. Музыку оттуда возьмём и нарезки из фраз сделаем или скачаем, а вот с самим сценарным ходом..... Может поможете с идеями. И ещё вопрос, подскажите, если на форуме есть материал по линейке вручения аттестатов. Сама не нашла. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## гунька

*Леди N*,



> материал по линейке вручения аттестатов.


Я тебе на почту пришлю кучу сценариев. Раз тридцать проводила......Адресочек напиши.

----------


## Ингуша

К теме выпускного бала,тоже хочу попросить помощи....У меня дочь - выпускница,на меня возложили обязанность - программа капустник на 30 минут.Буду очень благодарна помощи!!!

----------


## Леди N

[QUOTE=гунька;3961941]

Алёна, спасибо! Буду очень признательна за сценарии по аттестатам. Вот почта-    uryvaeva-natalya@mail.ru

----------


## Скибыч

> У меня радость! ...Заработанные за новогодние праздники деньги на стулья потратили, и сельская администрация и комитет культуры скинулись на остальное. Теперь красота!!!


Искренне рад!!! Не боюсь повториться - все переживем и все у нас будет хорошо!!!

----------


## Гульнур

Девочки, мальчики! Спасибо, что разделили со мной мою радость. В воскресенье у нас прошел районный фестиваль "Россия Молодая". Зрители остались довольны от стульев. И от фестиваля конечно тоже, потому что из пяти выставленных номеров у меня 4 лауреата. Это очень приятно!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Zabanka

Разрешите присоединиться? Челябинская область, район на границе с Башкирией)))
Сегодня на совещании с Главой сказали, что на Масленицу выделено 4 тысячи? Вот сидим и думаем.....и какие призы на эти деньги купить? Не подскажите :064:

----------


## Натали_я

> Разрешите присоединиться? Челябинская область, район на границе с Башкирией)))
> Сегодня на совещании с Главой сказали, что на Масленицу выделено 4 тысячи? Вот сидим и думаем.....и какие призы на эти деньги купить? Не подскажите


А у нас 0, в смысле ничего. Вот сидим ..... Уже не думаем... В смысле думаем - смеяться или плакать...  :Jopa:

----------


## Рамоновна

А мне 13 500 на Масленицу подписали не глядя, плюс 6 000 - на 8 марта.

Страна контрастов...

----------


## Zabanka

> А мне 13 500 на Масленицу подписали не глядя, плюс 6 000 - на 8 марта.
> 
> Страна контрастов...


А сколько населения? В прошлом году у нас 15 тысяч было. Население - 12 тысяч человек. Больше всего на Сабантуй всегда давали - около 30. Да на 65-летие Победы, около 60 штук, правда больше половины до нас не дошло. Но списывают деньги всегда через нас.  Если что то Администрации нужно (открытки, грамоты, подарки) почему то берут наши деньги, а мы списываем их мероприятиями.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А сколько населения?


Всего в поселении- 7 тысяч. В нашем поселке- 2.5 тысячи, плюс еще 5 сел, но из них немногие приезжают на праздники.

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги! Подскажите, нет ли у Вас планирования результатов деятельности руководителей кружков, а может и в целом творческих сотрудников на новый клубный сезон? Нам сейчас в рамках муниципального задания учредитель устанавливает показатели результативности деятельности коллективов. Что самое главное- с нами советуются. У нас до нынешнего года не было таких планов. Честно говоря, не думаю, что плохо такой план иметь- немного подтянет нерадивых сотрудников... Может у кого-то есть чем поделиться...

----------


## Zabanka

С нас пока не требуют такое)))
Кто нибудь слышал про Федеральный реестр мероприятий? В соседнем городе с 2002 года проходит региональный фестиваль-конкурс патриотической песни "Вспомним всех поименно". С 2009 года приказом министра образования и науки РФ он включен в этот реестр. Победители конкурса становятся обладателями Премии президента РФ. У кого нибудь есть мероприятие типа этого?

----------


## Рамоновна

> У кого нибудь есть мероприятие типа этого?


У нас раз в два года проходит межрегиональный фестиваль мастеров "Игрушка-говорушка". Он входит в федеральную программу и частично из нее финансируется.

----------


## Zabanka

А где про этот реестр почитать поподробнее? Искала в интернете, что то вообще! ничего не нашла(((((

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Леди N*, 
Мы когда-то давно пытались писать "Воспитательно-творческие" планы по кружкам. Но это так давно было(((( Если найду следы от тех планов отсканирую и выложу здесь. 




> не думаю, что плохо такой план иметь- немного подтянет нерадивых сотрудников...


Согласна.

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги! Это приложение к муниципальному заданию учредителя. Хотелось бы "услышать" Ваше мнение по поводу наших "цифр".

Показатели результативности деятельности руководителей кружков
МУК ЦДК «Надежда».
(клубный сезон разбит на 3 квартала: осень, зима, весна- в каждом квартале- 3 месяца)

Показатели результативности содержат только новый репертуар!

1.	Детская театральная студия «Приходи, Сказка!»
 ( нагрузка руководителя- 1 ставка)
- 2 многоактных спектакля, продолжительностью не менее 1 часа каждый + 
8 миниатюр+ 2 игровые программы.

2.  Студия сюжетных миниатюр 
(нагрузка руководителя- 1 ставка )
- 2 многоактных спектакля, продолжительностью не менее 1 часа каждый + 
8 миниатюр+ 2 игровые программы.

3.	Хоровая группа «Сударушки»
 (нагрузка руководителя- 0.5 ставки )-
новый репертуар, общей продолжительностью 1 час 30 мин

4.  Коллектив народного танца 
(нагрузка руководителя- 1 ставка )
- с каждой танцевальной группой- не менее 1-го номера в квартал 
подготовительная группа- по 1-му открытому занятию в первые 2 квартала + номер на отчётный концерт.

5.  Коллектив эстрадного танца 
(нагрузка руководителя- 0.5 ставки )-
с каждой танцевальной группой- не менее 1-го номера в квартал 
подготовительная группа- по 1-му открытому занятию в первые 2 квартала + номер на отчётный концерт.

6.       Вокальная студия 
(нагрузка руководителя- 0.5 ставки)
- музыкальный спектакль,             
продолжительностью не менее 1 часа + новый репертуар, общей 
продолжительностью не менее 30 мин.

        7. Кружок художественной самодеятельности сельского Дома культуры      (структурного подразделения Центрального ДК)-
 не менее 5-ти номеров различной творческой  направленности в квартал.

Первый показ комиссии нашей администрации состоялся в последнее воскресенье ноября. Затем был составлен документ по результатам просмотра. В это воскресенье- второй показ- конец зимы- "второго клубного сезона."

----------


## Zabanka

Для 1 и 2 пункта не многовато? Все таки дети.

----------


## Скибыч

> почему то берут наши деньги, а мы списываем их мероприятиями.


Часто и густо, к сожалению.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Леди N*, 
По поводу пункта 1 и 2 я бы поспорила. Возьмите положение о народных (образцовых коллективах) и посмотрите на цифры там. Если не ошибаюсь, то там стоит 1 многоактный спектакль.
п.3. Согласно всё тому же положению, в год обновляется не менее 1/3 репертуара, а не весь репертуар полностью. Или у вас профессиональный коллектив? :Derisive: 
п.5 - я бы спросила больше.
п.6. - вообще что-то из области фантастики. 
Или всем глубоко наплевать на качество. А почему не учитывется качество работы коллективов - это участия в конкурсах, фестивалях. и не учитывается кол-во выступлений на мероприятиях?

----------


## Леди N

[Вишенка-Владимир], спасибо за сообщение!
На нынешний день нам грех жаловаться на учредителя- она активно посещает все наши мероприятия и практически все они ей очень нравятся. По поводу многоактных спекталей- думаю смогу переубедить, чтобы поменяли на понятие "театральная работа", то есть театрализованное представление и тп. Наши театральцы так и напланировали в этом сезоне. Вопросов у начальства пока не возникло. 
В качестве миниатюр используем художественное слово, а игровая програма- это уже работа самого руководителя над платным мероприятием. 

"Музыкальный спектакль" также мы позволили себе перефразировать. Наша вокалистка подготовила и уже показала концертную программу с использованием мультимедийного проектора "Голубой огонёк" на новый лад. Сама всё монтировала, делала видеозахват и слайдшоу. На экране был минифильм про первого исполнителя песни или отрывок из всем известного фильма. А затем вокалисты пели эту песню.  Родители активизировались, полезли в сундуки за шиньонами и нарядами бабушек. Программа получилась очень трогательной. В апреле- мае ждём от вокального новую премьеру- музыкально- поэтическую композицию "Святая Русь". А ещё должна сказать, что у них этюдная и разминочная работа на таком уровне поставлена, что одни только эти наработки можно показывать в качестве номеров. Очень дорожу этим руководителем.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги! Приглашаю вас принять участие в новом проекте "Ин-ку"

*Международный Фестиваль Мастеров Индустрии Праздника
"Арт-Магистраль"
с 16-20 мая 2011 года в Сочи.*

*Знаю,что в эти дни во всю идут закрытия сезонов. Но возможно именно Вы,будете свободны и найдете для себя в проекте интерес.
Упор делается на режиссуру, организацию праздника,формы,которые применимы в клубной системе.
*
*ОБЩЕЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ МОЖНО ИЗУЧИТЬ НАЖАВ ССЫЛКУ В АВТОПОДПИСИ.
*
ВЫДЕРЖКА ИЗ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ:

С огромной радостью сообщаю,что на фестиваль приезжает знаменитый дуэт:

*СВЕТЛАНА ТУРЫГИНА и НАТАЛЬЯ КАШИНА!*
*
Известные сценаристы,режиссеры -
Авторы множества книг,которые уверена читали все,работали по авторским сценариям! В каждом доме и арсенале ведущего есть их работы:*

*"Книга конферансье.Взрослые и детские концертные программы"
"Энциклопедия юбилейного торжества"
"Выпускной бал" и множество..множество авторских работ
"Городские праздники"
*
Анонс. Часть из общей программы,что авторы готовят для нас:

Приемы и методы создания авторских сценариев, особенности актерского мастерства на примерах своих программ (с привлечением видео, фото).

*Детские программы:
1. Колючий бум.
2. Сюрприз-пати.
3.В поисках волшебной воды. (... и вновь множество искрометных программ)*

Выпускной вечер (развлекательная программа в течение банкета):

*1. Крутая девятка (выпуск девятиклассников, сценарий также легко адаптируется для 11-ого класса).
2. Индейский обряд посвящения в пятиклассники (выпускной в 4-ом классе).
*
Личные юбилеи (банкеты):
*1. Великий шелковый путь юбиляра (в китайском стиле).*


Развлекательные и шоу-программы:
*1. Чемоданное настроение (День молодежи).
2. Марафон рекордов.* 
*
Татьяна Смирнягина  - Засл. деятель искусств, кандидат искусствоведения, профессор. Заведующая кафедрой социально-культурной деятельности (СКД) "Академии переподготовки работников искусства, культуры и туризма"/г. Москва/

•	© «Сценарно-режиссерские технологии: тематическая программа с элементами театрализации» 
- Шоу-программы; 
- Композиция пространства; 
- Композиция программы: тема, форма, жанр; 
- Совместная разработка оригинального проекта тематической программы с  элементами театрализации.

•	© «Сценарно-режиссерские технологии в контексте праздничной культуры» 
 	- Человек - творец пространства и времени. Ремесло и творчество;
- Мифопоэтика зрелищных форм: праздник, представление, шоу-программа;
- Тематическая программа и метод театрализации*

----------


## Скибыч

Девочки и мальчики, загляните в оформительский практикум. Там есть ссылка на видеозаставки. К 8 марта пригодятся. Чуть позже будут еще. Поль Мориа из музыкальной шкатулки пока недоступен. Опять же чуть позже будет.

----------


## Таня Л

> Девочки и мальчики, загляните в оформительский практикум. Там есть ссылка на видеозаставки.


Юра, спасибо! Обязательно заглянем.
Девочки и мальчики, всем привет!!!!  :Smile3:  Как-то тихо у нас стало, к праздникам все готовятся. Я тут тоже на 8-е такое замутила,ночами не сплю. 
А ещё такоооое вспомнила, у меня восьмого - праздник, ровно год, как ношу гордое звание форумчанина :Grin:  Надо же год пролетел, незаметно так, быстро, ужас

----------


## Таня Л

Алёна, на просторах форума видела, что тебе нужен видеоряд к песне "Взмахни крылами Русь". Я, к сожалению, песню не слышала. Но в прошлом году в театрализации использовала нарезки из м/ф "Лебеди Непрядвы", там есть шикарные кадры.

----------


## Таня Л

Ну, нафик, это 8-е марта. Сегодня ж третий день Масленицы!
Посередине Масленичной недели - отмечают день лакомый, он так и называется «среда-лакомка». Сегодня хозяйкам принято удивлять гостей не просто блинами, а изысканными блинами.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ребята!
Наконец-то дождались! Мужу дали заслуженного работника культуры! Совсем недолго - 22 года работы в культуре, и полтора года брожений документов по инстанциям :Taunt:

----------


## Натник

*Вишенка-Владимир*, Поздравляю Марина!!!Успехов вам!  :Tender:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Вишенка-Владимир*, 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! УСПЕХОВ В ТВОРЧЕСТВЕ!!!

----------


## Леди N

[Вишенка-Владимир]
П О З Д Р А В Л Я Е М !!!!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*, Маришка!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!! От всей души!!!!! :Yahoo:  А обмыть? :Girl Blum2:  

Дорогие мои! Сегодня Святое Прощеное Воскресенье. Прошу вас-если я кого обидела-словом, делом и вообще.....простите меня, пожалуйста!!!! Я вас всех люблю!

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики! Сегодня отвела Масленку... К сожалению, не могу назвать автора, по сценарию которого я делала проводы. Но хотелось бы выразить огромную спасибу. человеку, который поделился историей о том "Как Крендель, Пончик и Калач невест искали". Разбавили концерными номерами, играми, конкурсам...3 часа радости и веселья для людей)
Всех с Масленицей! Пусть жизнь будет вкусной. как блинок с икоркой!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Зарница

> Ребята!
> Наконец-то дождались! Мужу дали заслуженного работника культуры! Совсем недолго - 22 года работы в культуре, и полтора года брожений документов по инстанциям


Маришка - поздравляю!!!!Он этого действительно заслужил!!!!!С твойе помощью конечно же! :Laie 7:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Спасибо всем за поздравления!
Сегодня отработали Масленицу сразу в 2-х городах - Владимире и Суздале. Все замотанные ужасно! А вечером ещё проводили открытие фестиваля Русской сказки в Суздале. В этои году в качестве выступающего гостя приехал Александр Морозов из Кривого зеркала. Нормальный оказался совсем незвёздный мужик. :Yes4:

----------


## Гульнур

> Ребята!
> Наконец-то дождались! Мужу дали заслуженного работника культуры! Совсем недолго - 22 года работы в культуре, и полтора года брожений документов по инстанциям


Марина, поздравляю! Дальнейших творческих успехов!!!!!

----------


## Zabanka

Вишенка-Владимир, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! УСПЕХОВ В РАБОТЕ!
Девочки, с 8 Марта вас всех))) http://www.radionetplus.ru/news/2011...s_8_marta.html

----------


## Рамоновна

> http://www.radionetplus.ru/news/2011...s_8_marta.html


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Таня Л

> Ребята!
> Наконец-то дождались! Мужу дали заслуженного работника культуры!


Поздравляю! Марина, удачи, успехов, творчества!

Девочки! От всей души поздравляю вас с праздником весны! Хоть я и не люблю этот праздник, но в душе всё-таки тепло и солнечно! Пусть Ваше сердце всегда поёт от счастья, а в душе распускаются подснежники. Пусть жизнь будет раскрашена яркими красками эмоций и хорошее настроение всегда будет с Вами. Когда женщина улыбается - она излучает счастье, когда женщина излучает счастье - её любят. Любите и будьте любимы. С праздником!!!

----------


## -ИРЭН-

С праздником, коллеги!!!Всего самого хорошего и доброго Вам! Перейду сразу к делу... С первого марта назначена на должность директора культурно-спортивного центра, когда приняла документацию - пришла в ужас!!! Доходит до смешного - центру более 10 лет, за все это время я не нашла ни одной должностной инструкции! Что делать - не знаю, подкажите как мне быть...

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ирэн, если что надо, давай через  скайп -скину должностные -magisttra

----------


## -ИРЭН-

А на электронку можно? Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Александрия

Мои культурные девушки с праздничком вас!!!всег благ и благодарного зрителя!!!

----------


## Скибыч

В концерте к 8 марта финальную песню сделали по "караошному" типу. Строчки бежали на экране. Зал запел!! Кто еще не пробовал делать - советую.

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч*, 



> Кто еще не пробовал делать - советую.


Ага, Юр, хорошо говорить, если умеешь это делать! А если мозги не работают в технике?

----------


## Натник

> В концерте к 8 марта финальную песню сделали по "караошному" типу. Строчки бежали на экране.


Юр,в какой программе делал?

----------


## Скибыч

Corel VideoStudio 12 Пробовал в ПРО-ШОУ, а в ней пока не очень понятно, да и демо-версия(полоса с надписью "сделано в пробной версии")




> не работают в технике?


Если кому-то надо сделать нечто подобное - пишите.

----------


## Таня Л

*-ИРЭН-*, какие именно нужны должностные инструкции? С этого, наверное, практически каждый начинает, по крайней мере у меня была та же проблема.

Юра, здорово! Идея простая, но классная, мы на свой отчетный концерт так сделаем.

----------


## -ИРЭН-

> -ИРЭН-[/b], какие именно нужны должностные инструкции? С этого, наверное, практически каждый начинает, по крайней мере у меня была та же проблема.


 Должностные инструкции для культ.организатора, методиста, хореографа, заведующего творческой мастерской, звукооператора, завхоза, дворника, сторожа, техничек.

----------


## -ИРЭН-

И у меня снова проблемы... ((( 14 марта еду на конкурс профессионального мастерства художественных руководителей учреждений культуры. Тема: "Творчество. Современность" - инновационные пути решения. Даже не представляю что это такое. Может кто-то подсказать?

----------


## Таня Л

> Должностные инструкции для культ.организатора, методиста, хореографа


Ирэн, Марина обещала на электронку сбросить, давай и свои до кучи сброшу, выберешь, обработаешь. Адрес свой напиши

----------


## -ИРЭН-

> Ирэн, Марина обещала на электронку сбросить, давай и свои до кучи сброшу, выберешь, обработаешь. Адрес свой напиши


Ой, буду очень благодарна!!! iron4a@mail.ru

----------


## Натник

> Если кому-то надо сделать нечто подобное - пишите.


Юра, мне поможешь?...хотела сама в Прошоу, нет времени разбираться, а надо уже через неделю. Готовлюсь к конкурсу, хочу, чтоб со мной весь зал пел. Песня -переделка о культработниках и в зале будут работники культуры, поэтому для них это будет актуально... Если можно, я на почту тебе напишу... :Tender:

----------


## Скибыч

> Если можно, я на почту тебе напишу


Минусовку, фото-видеоматериал(если есть) на фон и текст.

----------


## Гульнур

Давно не заходила, все  некогда было. Ездили в Новосибирск на региональный конкурс "Сибирская звезда". Приехали с отличными результатами. Моя дочка -  солистка заняла первое место в номинации вокал-соло до 15 лет. А ансамбль девочек занял 3 место. Я в первый раз вывозила детей за пределы области, и очень рада,  что у нас такие результаты.  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Гульнур*, 
Умнички!!!! Поздравляю!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Леди N

[Гульнур] ... региональный конкурс "Сибирская звезда". Приехали с отличными результатами.....]

Поздравляем!!! С первого раза - на результат!! Молодцы!! Интересно, а с каким репертуаром Вы ездили?

----------


## Таня Л

> Ездили в Новосибирск на региональный конкурс "Сибирская звезда". Приехали с отличными результатами.


Молодцы, от всей души поздравляю! У нас на носу тоже 3 конкурса, первый - 18 марта, у нас ещё "конь не валялся". От 8-го марта никак отойти не могу, намутили мы концерт, в котором соведущими были герои советских кинокомедий... Немного разгружусь, напишу подробнее. (только напомните, а то у меня в последнее время - склероз: тут помню, тут не помню :Yes4: )
Гульнур, ещё раз прими поздравления. Умничка!!! :Tender:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Гульнур*,

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Гульнур*, 
МОЛОДЦЫ!!!! Очень рада за вас. Удачи вам в будущем!

А я на сессии. Тружусь, аки пчелка.)

----------


## Скибыч

> Приехали с отличными результатами.


Молодчины!!!! Так держать!!!

----------


## Ольга А.М.

*Гульнур*,разрешите и мне присоединиться с поздравлениями!!!Поскольку не по наслышке представляю все муки творчества и что им сопутствует.Мы 26 марта своим ансамблем и мальчиком-солистом едем  в Дядьковскую на конкурс имени Виктора Захарченко,везем три акапельные вещи,казачьи исторические песни.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Ольга А.М.*,

----------


## Zabanka

Гульнур, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! И какие у вас костюмы красивые, яркие)))

Кто нибудь знает-слышал о конкурсах культработников типа такого:

Положение о присуждении премии им. П.В. Сапронова 
I. Общие положения:
1.1.Челябинская государственная академия культуры и искусств учреждает ежегодный конкурс на присуждение премии им. П.В. Сапронова за выдающиеся достижения в области развития и популяризации культуры и искусств.
1.2.Целью конкурса является моральная и финансовая поддержка наиболее значительных научных, а также художественно-творческих достижений и традиций; повышение уровня духовного диалога и толерантности в регионе и стране, объединение и приумножение культурно-творческого потенциала выпускников и преподавателей академии в едином социокультурном пространстве России. -
1.3.Ежегодно на конкурсной основе присуждается 6 премий в размере 11 500 рублей каждая по следующим номинациям:
информационная и книжная культура;
музыкальная культура;
хореографическая культура;
народное художественное творчество;
театрально-драматическое (сценическое) искусство;
теория и история культуры.

II.Порядок выдвижения на соискание премии:
2.1.Выдвижение на соискание премии осуществляют организации сферы культуры и искусств, а также творческие и научные коллективы.
 К ходатайству прилагаются следующие документы и материалы, заверенные печатью рекомендующей организации:
анкета соискателя (коллектива, творческого лица);
подробная творческая характеристика соискателя;
буклеты, фотографии, печатные издания, включая копии
электронных публикаций, аудио- видеоматериалы, отзывы
прессы и т.д.;
учебные планы и программы, репертуар.

----------


## Гульнур

Всем спасибо большое за поздравления! Сижу ошарашенная, позвонили с Казани, уже 2-3 апреля надо ехать туда на международный телевизионный конкурс молодых исполнителей. Не знаю что и делать, где деньги брать, ума не приложу............. А тут еще у нас идет неделя культуры, надо выкладываться по полной. Устала до нельзя... Спасибо всем за поддержку.

----------


## вокся

> Сижу ошарашенная, позвонили с Казани, уже 2-3 апреля надо ехать туда на международный телевизионный конкурс молодых исполнителей. Не знаю что и делать, где деньги брать, ума не приложу.............


Все, что можно представить, возможно осуществить))))
Сил, терпения. И ПОБЕДЫ на предстоящем конкурсе))) :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Сижу ошарашенная, позвонили с Казани, уже 2-3 апреля надо ехать


Аналогично... Только нам сказали ехать 43-4 апреля в Белоруссию  :Taunt:

----------


## вокся

> Аналогично... Только нам сказали ехать 43-4 апреля в Белоруссию





> Сил, терпения. И ПОБЕДЫ на предстоящем конкурсе)))


))))

----------


## Гульнур

> Аналогично... Только нам сказали ехать 43-4 апреля в Белоруссию


Удачи вам!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## firsova

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги. Примите и меня в свой тёплый круг.Меня зовут Инна.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги. Примите и меня в свой тёплый круг.Меня зовут Инна.


Привет, осматривайся, располагайся! :Ok:

----------


## Гульнур

> Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги. Примите и меня в свой тёплый круг.Меня зовут Инна.


Добро пожаловать!  :Yes4:

----------


## firsova

Спасибо за тёплый приём. :Smile3: Скажите а кто нибудь уже перешел на новую систему оплаты труда, а то нам уже год обещают и с мёртвой точки никак не сдвинутся.Хотя уже худрука переименовали в "руководителя художественно-постановочной части", киномеханника в "кинооператора", а аккомпониатора в "музыкального режиссера". :Blink:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> аккомпониатора в "музыкального режиссера


О как у вас круто  :Taunt: 
Мы на новой системе с сентября 2008 года, но таких должностей у нас нет... По прежнему художественный руководитель и аккомпаниаторы.

----------


## firsova

Да вот такие мы :Aga: -всё готово, а воз и ныне там. А какие плюсы и минусы новой оплаты труда? Нам говорили будет стаж и образование учитываться. А куда денутся наши районные и северные?

----------


## Victorya

> киномеханника в "кинооператора"


а ничего, что это АБСОЛЮТНО разные профессии?!! :Blink:  Первый - это пьяный дядя (или трезвая тётя :Derisive: ) в клубе, который "крутит кино", а второй - это дядя с камерой, который СНИМАЕТ кино, и отнюдь не в сельском клубе!
Судя по всему тот, кто ТАКИМ ОБРАЗОМ начинает переходить на новую систему оплаты труда, думает, что культура, это ТО, ЧТО РАСТЕТ В ПОЛЕ (например, кукуруза)
   Прошу прощения, если ответ получился не очень корректным: просто достали "околокультурные деятели", от который вреда хоть отбавляй, а помощи не дождешься!

----------


## Скибыч

> это пьяный дядя (или трезвая тётя


иногда чуть трезвее дяди.




> культура, это ТО, ЧТО РАСТЕТ В ПОЛЕ (например, кукуруза)


как сельский житель уверяю вас, что за кукурузой нужен уход и еще какой.
Соглашусь на "кострец обыкновенный": многолетка - посеял раз и коси. Подсевать и удобрять, конечно, тоже надо, но совсем не так, как кукурузу. 5-7 лет можно не заглядывать. Можно и больше, но урожай все хуже...Так и живем...
Но все равно еще держимся!!! И будем держаться!! Поскольку "это наша с тобою судьба, это наша с тобой биография"(песенн.)

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> А какие плюсы и минусы новой оплаты труда


Мы достаточно много говорили об этом в беседке. Полистай странички, почитай.

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Олечка Усольцева,спасибо за пожелание!Будем стараться!
А сегодня у меня доча прошла конкурс  в школу при Кубанском казачьем хоре! :Blush2: На хоровое и на домру.Ох и по сольфеджио погоняли...

----------


## Натник

*Ольга А.М.*, поздравляем!!!!Успехов!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> школу при Кубанском казачьем хоре


Здорово!
А эта школа - типа училища?

----------


## firsova

*Ольга А.М.*, 
Поздравляю!Удачи твоей дочке. У нас что-то подобное есть только называется Школа для одарённых детей Севера - и чтобы туда попасть нужно обладать ОГО-ГО каким талантом. Так что пусть дочка учится, а потом покоряет просторы нашей большой страны.

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Кто-нибудь знает чему будет посвящён 2012 год?Или я как -то рано ? :Grin:

----------


## лариса львовна

Девчёнки и мальчишки!На работу выйти не удалось...так что сидеть в дикрете ещё до нового года.... :Tu:  Но это значит что мои мозги в вашем распоряжении!Помогу чем смогу!Мне встряска нужна!Наступает опатия ко всему аж страшно как -то...писала.творила.а тут ...сиди дома...вот... :Vishenka 28:  нет дома хорошо...но тошно...так что я здесь!

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Девочки,спасибо большое за поддержку!!!Вот только что вернулась с родительского собрания,отхожу помаленьку...Получилось так,что вчера мы прошли прослушивание прямо перед закрытием списков.и нам сказали что учеба с 1 сентября. сегодня огорошили тем,что с новой четверти их берут как бы на испытательный срок.Это школа -интернат народного искусства для одаренных детей им.В.Г.Захарченко. прослушали больше 100 человек,отобрали только 35.Раньше обучались городские и те кто имел возможность приезжать,с этого года открыли интернат для иногородних.Мы как первооткрыватели.НЕт,что ни говорят о нашем губернаторе,но и он и его зам.Золина для детей сделали ооочень много.Мы будем платить по 300р. в мес.за доп.муз.И проживание и 6-тиразовое питание гособеспечение.Так что вот у нас неделя на то чтобы собрать документы и пройти медкомиссию.А самое главное-борьба в нашей нынешней школе,это вечные конфликты,если дети где-то участвуют,и им нужно уделить внимание больше,нежели позволяет зарплата.Я не могу даже выразить своей радости что есть возможность покинуть"родную"школу.Фух,эмоции конечно....

----------


## лариса львовна

Ольга А.М. я за тебя очень рада.А вот у меня дочь хочет бросить музыкальную школу....переходный возраст....но я с ней борюсь !Так что если ребёнку твоему дан дар то надо его конечно же развивать!Дай ей бог удачи и терпения(потому что уверена будут моменты когда ей не захочется учится) ...если её отобрали значит она у тебя умничка! :Ok:  да и за такое образование так мало платить!здорово! :Yes4:  можно сказать халява.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> по 300р. в мес.за доп.муз.И проживание и 6-тиразовое питание гособеспечение.


Ну и ничего себе  :Tender:  Мы за обыкновенную музыкалку 500 руб платим. Хотя... Это здорово, что ребёнок будет учиться у хороших профессионалов, и соревнования дух будет конечно её подстёгивать. Но я бы не смогла с рёбёнком расстаться. Наверное, это возраст сказывается. К нам приезжают из училища Вагановой в Питере, детей отбирать, я дочь даже в списки не заношу.

----------


## лариса львовна

Вишенка-Владимир я с тобой насчёт разлуки согласна.Но все мы разные и видать Ольге А.М.это не преграда...
Многие родители жертвуют своими чувствами на благо детей.Я бы не смогла...ведь дети живут с тобой какие-то годы ...а потом разлетаются по разным сторонам...у меня аж на все 4 стороны :Aga:  хочется с детьми пожить под одной крышей подольше.А то жди когда все вместе собирутся....значит это их заветная мечта...а мечты должны исполняться!(иначе зачем же мечтать?)

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Доброе утро всем!
*лариса львовна*,с музыкалкой мы тоже успели намучится. 4 года проходили на академхор буквально пенделями,хотя петь для нее это всё.на полгода взяли таймаут,сил моих не хватало на эту борьбу. за это время у нас в рдк организовался детский ансамбль казачей песни,её послушали и взяли.Вот мы больше на академпение  и не вернулись.А разлука...У нас сынуля два года как в городе,после 9го поступил,хотя можно было и в школе остаться и с таким аттестатом пойти куда угодно,но нет,выбрал театральное.папа долго противился.НЕт,не могу я держать их возле себя,зная что здесь никакого развития.За упущенный шанс они мне спасибо не скажут.Для начального развития я что могла дала,пусть летят дальше.Хотя,честно,страшно,главное,этот страх ребенку не показывать.

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Это снова я,снова поделиться радостью.НАс ничем не напрягли на день культработника!Всех приглашают в кинотеатр принимать поздравления,смотреть концерт(приезжий) и фильм. А до этого каждый год сами себя развлекали.Дожились и дождались!!!

----------


## marusya2304

день добрый всем работникам культуры!!!! Дорогие друзья, всех с праздником профессиональным!!! Успеха и новых начинаний!!!!Энтузиазма, в нашем нелегком деле!!!!

----------


## marusya2304

Уважаемые коллеги, скоро начнутется пора отчетных концертов коллективов!!!! У кого какие идеи? Может есть наработки!!!!

----------


## Zabanka

Как приятно поздравить  самых культурных людей – работников культуры)))) С праздником всех!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zabanka

А нас даже в этом году награждают))) Интересно, премию дадут или нет. В прошлом году аж по 150 рублей получили))) У нас уже отчетный концерт в эту субботу. Не стали заморачиваться, просто обыкновенный концерт. Решили все самое лучшее оставить на юбилей ДК.

----------


## Ольга А.М.

У нас отчетный проходит в рамках ежегодного районного конкурса "Кубанская музыкальная весна" 1 мая,на Центральной площади.Задумок и вариантов много,но все упирается в аппаратуру.А еще и хореографы уезжают на конкурс((( Само начало с театрализацией планируем прописать плюсом,а концерт вживую.Стараемся ничего не заморачивать по ходу,делим по блокам,между ними подводки.Деток вперед.Нам начальсво говорит"пишите сценарий с конца.чтобы финал запомнили надолго" Вот в основном на финал массовку хореографию,теперь проблема...

----------


## dinadinina

Дорогие "культурщики"! Поздравляю Вас с праздником, сил и желания работать! Если не Вы , то кто же... :Tender:

----------


## baranvagalina

Дорогие коллеги!  С праздником! Здоровья, вдохновения, материального благополучия!

----------


## Ингуша

Дорогие ,коллеги! Поздравляю всех с праздником! Желаю в нашем непростом деле не потерять надежду,вдохновение и любовь!!!!!!!!!!
Подскажите,пожалуйста, сегодня в России тоже праздник?

----------


## Alenajazz

Поздравляю работников культуры с профессиональным праздником!!!! Вроде бы он 25 марта, но кое-где народ уже начал праздновать, поэтому, желаю всем радости, здоровья и материального благополучия!!!!

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Родная Украина,принимай поздравления!!!

----------


## firsova

Дорогие коллеги!!! С праздником!!! Здоровья, успехов во всех начинаниях,финансового благополучия, любви и понимания ваших близких. :Smile3:

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Всех работников культуры с праздником! Украинские культработники празднуют сегодня, а российских коллег с наступающим! Здоровья всем крепкого, иначе в нашей работе нельзя, вдохновения частого и пусть реализуются все ваши, даже самые сумашедшие, задумки и замыслы.

----------


## Зарница

Ну и я конечно присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и пожеланиям! Дай Бог нам терпения и вдохновения!!!!

Праздник - праздником, а о работе даже думать не перестаешь....Коллеги, у меня тут возник такой вопрос:платите ли вы коллективам, ведущим, солистам....за участие в своих же концертах (районного уровня) если это коллективы и (или) работники вашего же учреждения? У меня часто бывает так, что когда составляю смету на мероприятие, включаю туда и оплату худ.сам-ти (этому рады и коллективы и руководители: возможность лишние банты и колготки купить). Пропускаю я все это дело ведомостью по статье Питание.На одного человека не превышаю 200 руб. по этой ведомости, т.к. больше мне не разрешают. 
У спотсменов есть конкретная норма оплаты: за областные соревнования одна сумма, за районные - другая. А вот есть ли такая норма у нас? И если нет, то как расчитать в стоимость этих коллективов,солистов, участников? Поделитесь своим опытом.

----------


## Zabanka

Мы только кормим))) Нет возможности и под Питание подвести. Проводим как ПРИЗЫ для худ. самодеятельности. Детям покупаем шоколадки, а взрослым бутылочку и закуску. И то на большие отчетные концерты. А на выезд также оформляем Призами. Только договариваемся с частником, мы ему перечисляем деньги-он нам наличку. Или пишем договор на руководителя на какую нибудь работу (в последний раз писали "очистка крыши от снега"). В Расходах нет статьи на артистов.
И у меня есть вопрос: кому нибудь оплачивают праздничные дни?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> кому нибудь оплачивают праздничные дни?


 :Taunt:  :Grin:  Ну прям как не в культуре работаем! Какая оплата - приказ на рабочий день с предоставлением дня отдыха. У меня их уже столько накопилось  :Tender:  А взять некогда.



> платите ли вы коллективам, ведущим, солистам....за участие в своих же концертах


Нет! Они нам за занятия платят, а не мы им. Это уже вопрос престижа, какой коллектив выступает. Иногда даже обижаются, что кто-то больше номеров даёт. На банты? А смысл? Если есть деньги купите эти банты на ДК, чем раздавать. За сольные концерты даём премии руководителям коллективов, но! у нас условие, что эти концерты - платные, и они в основном на себя берут заботу по распространению билетов. А  из коллективов только одному - театру оперетты перед спектаклем накрываем небольшой стол с бутерами и чаем, достаточно символический, т.к. обычно они дают спектакли в будние дни, приходят после основной работы. Ветеранам (академ хор)после концерта - пару коробок конфет даём. Питание нам не разрешено, поэтому проводим подарками, сувенирами и букетами. Но это наверное идёт ещё и от того, что на мероприятия нам денег не дают.

----------


## Зарница

У нас другая ситуация: концерты бесплатные!!!! - и деньги на эти концерты заложены в бюджет заранее. Кружки у нас бесплатные. Хочется найти нормативы какие нибудь...или как то официально эти деньги прокручивать.Но вот как????Эх, культура.....Только наверное в культуре нет конкретики и четкости.
А не бывает у вас такой ситуации, что вы со стороны (не кружковцев, а посторонних) приглашаете поучаствовать в мероприятии? Как вы оплачиваете им?

----------


## Скибыч

> платите ли вы коллективам, ведущим, солистам....за участие в своих же концертах (районного уровня) если это коллективы и (или) работники вашего же учреждения?


Из чего платить? Из платных услуг? наш доход 47 тысяч в год поделим на 120 человек самодеятельности: даже 400 руб не получается. А концертов несколько в год проходит, а еще "камерные" мероприятия. из бюджета Комитета только на 8 марта, День Победы и Новый год по чуть-чуть. (1000-1500р. или меньше) И то не всегда. Может я не понял вопроса?

----------


## Зарница

Юр, я наверное неправильно изъясняюсь. Я имею в виду те мероприятия, которые "не наши". Ну например день района, или поселка. Нам их заказывает администрация.Деньги из районного бюджета. Как мне расчитать артистов? По какому тарифу? :Grin:

----------


## yulika-best

*ВСЕХ РАБОТНИКОВ КУЛЬТУРЫ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!! БЕЗГРАНИЧНЫХ ВАМ ФАНТАЗИЙ, ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ, ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ!!! МЫ ДАРИМ ЛЮДЯМ РАДОСТЬ!!!* :Yahoo:

----------


## yulika-best

НЕМНОГО ОГРУСТНОМ: у нас все городские работники культуры завтра отдыхают, им Глава района вручил грамоты и даже конвертики, а Глава нашего поселения выходной нам не дала :Nono:  Сказала обойдетесь. Обидно до слез... :Tu: После такого отношения чувствуешь себя ненужными и бесполезными :Blush2:

----------


## Zabanka

Не переживай)))) Многие завтра работают))) А вот то что конвертики не дали - это плохо((

----------


## Скибыч

> Глава нашего поселения выходной нам не дала Сказала обойдетесь.


От главы(именно с маленькой буквы) убудет? Или не хватит этого дня, чтобы мероприятие подготовить? Мы своего даже не ставим в известность, когда у нас что будет происходить. Раньше все возмущался - почему я не знаю когда у вас концерт? Мимо объявления домой ездит!!! Сам должен приходить и интересоваться чем мы живем, да и живем ли вообще. На 8 марта отчитал свой поздравительный "опус" на 1 минуту и прямиком со сцены на выход.





> Как мне расчитать артистов?


Наверное, артисты и обошлись бы...Слишком часто концерты? Или в шахту спускаются? Как-то поднимался вопрос одной из участниц - пресекли "не хочешь - не пой". Ушла, а через некоторое время пришла обратно. По поводу тарифа...сельский ДК в "автономке"(не наш) берет с РДК за выступление 200 руб. - солист и 500 руб. - ансамбль. Но это у нас "за Уралом". Может у вас по-другому.
Немного похвастаюсь - получил Грамоту Минкульта Омской области. И конвертик...правда не министерский)))

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч*, 



> получил Грамоту Минкульта Омской области.


Юрка!!!!!!!!!!!! Молодец!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Поздравляю! Так держать!!!!!!

----------


## Zabanka

> получил Грамоту Минкульта Омской области


ОООООООО! Поздравляю! Ну теперь на ветерана труда тяните))))

----------


## Скибыч

Спасибо, девчата.




> Ну теперь на ветерана труда тяните


Это я просто так выгляжу - грим... :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Гульнур

Юра, поздравляю!!!! А у нас награждение 30 марта будет. 
Сегодня ездили на районный конкурс эстрадного творчества "Молодежный проспект". Приехали с победами. Одна солистка - 1 место, одна - второе, и танцевальная группа - 2 место. Из сельских ДК только наши участники заняли места, все остальные места городские заняли.  
Всех поздравляю с нашим праздником!!! Здоровья, успехов и удач!!!!

----------


## Натник

> а Глава нашего поселения выходной нам не дала


а наш министр культуры подписал постановление и сделал 25 марта выходным для всех работников культуры области.

----------


## Натник

> Немного похвастаюсь - получил Грамоту Минкульта Омской области


 Юра, поздравляю!!!!МОЛОДЧИНА!!!! а у нас в этом году даже получили некоторые (грамоты и письма) МК РФ!!!

----------


## Zabanka

Какой у вас хороший министр)))

----------


## oksanagdo

> НЕМНОГО ОГРУСТНОМ: у нас все городские работники культуры завтра отдыхают, им Глава района вручил грамоты и даже конвертики, а Глава нашего поселения выходной нам не дала Сказала обойдетесь. Обидно до слез...После такого отношения чувствуешь себя ненужными и бесполезными


а у меня добрый директор, пригласил всех работников культуры с района!!!!!!! И что мне теперь делать, вообще ума не приложу!!!!! Уже завтра все, а у меня..........

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> наш министр культуры подписал постановление


Уж свезло, так свезло!!! :Grin:

----------


## oksanagdo

> От главы(именно с маленькой буквы) убудет? Или не хватит этого дня, чтобы мероприятие подготовить? Мы своего даже не ставим в известность, когда у нас что будет происходить. Раньше все возмущался - почему я не знаю когда у вас концерт? Мимо объявления домой ездит!!! Сам должен приходить и интересоваться чем мы живем, да и живем ли вообще. На 8 марта отчитал свой поздравительный "опус" на 1 минуту и прямиком со сцены на выход.
> 
> 
> 
> Наверное, артисты и обошлись бы...Слишком часто концерты? Или в шахту спускаются? Как-то поднимался вопрос одной из участниц - пресекли "не хочешь - не пой". Ушла, а через некоторое время пришла обратно. По поводу тарифа...сельский ДК в "автономке"(не наш) берет с РДК за выступление 200 руб. - солист и 500 руб. - ансамбль. Но это у нас "за Уралом". Может у вас по-другому.
> Немного похвастаюсь - получил Грамоту Минкульта Омской области. И конвертик...правда не министерский)))


Поздравляю))))))))

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> получил Грамоту Минкульта Омской области


 :Ok:  Здорово!!!!

----------


## Леди N

От души поздравляю всех дипломантов, грамотников и конвертников!! Пусть признание сопутствует всем тем, кто в нашей сфере по призванию.

Хочу продолжить некой рифмовкой- куплетиком на мотив розенбаумской "АУ"
(Спасибо Ирине Викторовне за профи- сценарий в теме  8 марта "С любовью к женщине", а песенка эта настолько нам полюбилась, что мы пели её на всех мартовских корпоративах и огоньках, а ещё позволили себе её дополнить и пропеть аж на праздновании Дня работников культуры)

...Поздравляем мы спецов уникальных,
Каждый день праздник людям дарящих,
Сердобольных, душою парящих,
Самых преданных и настоящих!
Поздравляем мы мужчин очень ценных-
Они в культуре самой редкой породы!
Много в сфере нашей женщин бесценных...
Хорошеют они год от года!!

Ура! Культура процветает у нас!
Ура! В районе самом лучшем на свете!
Ура! Мы готовы крикнуть за нас
Ура! Ура! Ура! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Зарница

> Наверное, артисты и обошлись бы...Слишком часто концерты? Или в шахту спускаются? Как-то поднимался вопрос одной из участниц - пресекли "не хочешь - не пой". Ушла, а через некоторое время пришла обратно. По поводу тарифа...сельский ДК в "автономке"(не наш) берет с РДК за выступление 200 руб. - солист и 500 руб. - ансамбль. Но это у нас "за Уралом". Может у вас по-другому.
> Немного похвастаюсь - получил Грамоту Минкульта Омской области. И конвертик...правда не министерский)))


Юр, поздравляю от всей души!!!!!! И плевать на этот конвертик - главное что заметили и отметили!Я тоже в этом году добралась до областной благодарности. Но на областной сцене в этом году их не вручают, просто тупо прислали на место....Жалко...так хотелось поблистать!!!!! :004: 
По по воду оплаты худ.сам-ти: понятно, ты все правильно говоришь, не всегда надо платить,но....так иногда хочется побаловать, хотя бы чуть чуть.
И еще, как расчитать стоимость концерта? Оформление, аренда зала, амортизация аппаратуры... - это все ясно, здесь обыкновенная калькуляция. А как расчитать стоимость худ.самодеятельности? У меня без нее получается стоимость концерта -копейки.

----------


## лариса львовна

Дорогие мои форумчане!Поздравляю всех с нашим законным праздником!Ура! :Yahoo: Только бы не отменили :Derisive: 
Желаю творческих успехов и восторженного зрителя! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
и много цветов от начальства!

----------


## Таня Л

Юра, поздравляю, молодец!  :Ok: 
Девочки и мальчики, "ненормальные" (в самом самом хорошем смысле этого слова) трудяги, мастера хорошего настроения и просто лекари людских душ. От всей души поздравляю вас с профессиональным праздником, пусть этот день действительно будет праздничным, а не трудовым концертным днем :049: 
Мы концерт отработали, сами себя навеселили от души, теперь готовимся к конкурсу. Завтра 3 хореографических коллектива представляют наш ДК на зональном туре областного конкурса по хореографии, потом студ.весна, потом смотр, там и 9 мая не за горами, а потом такой долгожданный, такой желанный - отпу-у-у-ск. 
Ну а пока - С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! :016:  :Party:  :Aleksey 01:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Юра, 
)))

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> По поводу тарифа...сельский ДК в "автономке"(не наш) берет с РДК за выступление 200 руб. - солист и 500 руб. - ансамбль. Но это у нас "за Уралом".


 добавлю: это сумма за один номер, и данные суммы платятся не конкретно артистам, а в кассу того УК, исполнители которого работали на концерте, на основании договора об оказании платных услуг, мероприятий районного уровня это не касается)))

----------


## firsova

> платите ли вы коллективам, ведущим, солистам....за участие в своих же концертах


Мы вообще никому не платим, нам сказали от вас столько-то номеров и всё идём, едем и предоставляем номера, иногда выкроим какие-то деньги с мероприятий, вот и поощряем маленькими призами и всё. :No2: 



> кому нибудь оплачивают праздничные дни?


У нас в прошлом году не оплачивали-работали за отгулы, отговаривалось всё это кризисом, но в этом году всё восстановилось и если хочешь то пишешь заявление и оплачивают праздничные в двойном размере.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> А как расчитать стоимость худ.самодеятельности


Ленусь! Рассчитываешь стоимость рабочего дня руководителя, самоделку никак по другому не посчитаешь! Ну, можешь ещё посчитать стоимость помещения, в котором они будут распеваться, переодеваться. А почему у тебя стоимость копеечная? Ты всё посчитала? Ведь идёт не только аренда зала (кв. метры, плюс коммуналка), но ещё просчитываешь и те помещения, которые будут задействованы - фойе, туалеты, гардероб. И не забудь про налоги. Мы просчитываем земельный налог, на ту часть здания, на которой проходит мероприятие. Зарплата задействованных работников (вахтёр, гардеробщик, зыукарь, уборщица и т.д.) В общем набегает. И по постановлению главы имеем право добавлять инвестиционную составляющую, прада у нас мало - до 10%. А, и ещё прибавляем обслуживание тревожной кнопки, пожарки. По копеечке набираем.

----------


## РЁВА

Читаю и как-то страшновато мне.Предложили должность худрука в ДК.Перерыв в работе большой 20 лет.Помогала неофициально так сказать,на общественных началах.Боюсь,чтоб не получилось -худрук,от слова "худые"руки.А на работу хооооооооочется.

----------


## гунька

*РЁВА*, 



> как-то страшновато мне


А чего бояться-то??? Главное-дело свое любить и частичку сердца в него вкладывать, и обязательно справишься!!!!! :Smile3:  :Aga:

----------


## Zabanka

Ой, девочки, до сих пор в шоке..........от районного праздника "день работника культуры")))) (Хотя еще раз убедилась-мы лучше всех!) Пригласили нас в заводской ДК (отдел культуры за зал 10 штук выложили). ДК, конечно, шикарный, с хорошим-прехорошим ремонтом. Не дворец, а мечта! При входе какие то рекламки раздали, дверь в зал уже была открыта, так что мы на прямую сразу в зал и прошли. Занавес открыта....сидим ждем мероприятие. Все приглашенные практически собрались. И тут на сцену выходит девушка в джинсах и начинает настраивать на свой голос микрофон....тут убавь.....тут добавь....свет в эту сторону и т.д. Сначала подумали это такой режиссерский ход. Оказывается нет, точно настраивали микрофоны))))) Сидим ждем. занавес закрывается и сразу открывается. Фанфары и пошли ведущие. Вышла начальник управления культуры. Зал просто ахнул! Такого креатива я еще нигде не видала. Она у нас женщина в теле)))) Вышла в короткой миниюбке, которая сзади еще и поднимается от объемов пятой точки)))) Сценарий был стихотворный, одни нескладушки, на экране одна надпись "С днем культработника". Видно они не знают, что мы работники культуры все таки))) Про награждению...даже и говорить не хочется, очень много обид было. Люди из далека приехали, могли бы какую нибудь бумажку дать. Концерт "привозной". Областная филармония, конечно же за денежку. Да лучше бы они премию дали хоть по 100 рублей. Как раз бы хватило тех денег, которые они потратили на этот  "праздник", да именно в ковычках!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Сценарий был стихотворный, одни нескладушки, на экране одна надпись "С днем культработника


Ну вот и повысили вы свой культурный уровень  :Taunt:

----------


## Рамоновна

А унас праздник- только в эту пятницу. Перенесли из-за визита губернатора. Будет новый фильм об отрасли/сегодня озвучила/, награждение, потом концерт самодеятельности сельских ДК. А потом-сами разойдемся кто куда. Мы решили идти в кафе. Надо же потратить премию- 1000р!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> потратить премию- 1000р


 :Vah:  :Grin:

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Вау,у людей премия была!!!! У нас тоже обид было немало по поводу награждений. После- фуршет (шампанское и конфеты-фрукты),показ фильма "Прямо в сердце"(бррр,прямо праздничное настроение) и по своим ДК догуливать.Там вручили благодарственные письма всем, и техперсонал не забыли.Вобщем остались довольны.Да,совсем забыла!В этот день вышел первый номер нашей "культурной районки"!Очень даже замечательно,что будет у нас такая своя газета.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Всем привет! А мы устроили себе праздник, после официоза вся молодежь собралась и пошли в кафе, хохотали, танцевали и напились, конечно, не без этого от души... (в кафе предлагали идти всем, но большинство отказывались, директор так и не соизволил всех собрать и объявить официально !!! статистика штат 65чел. а было нас всего 15) :)))

----------


## Prokaza

здравствуйте всем! Обращаюсь за советом. Ситуация следующая: являюсь руководителем вокальной студии уже 6 лет, все эти годы участвуем в ежегодном районном песенном конкурсе, всегда успешно.он у нас единственный такого масштаба и очень престижный. в этом году начали готовиться в январе. по положению конкурс проходил в два дня - 26 марта - отборочный тур (определение финалистов), 27 марта - определение победителей. продумали с детками все: костюмы, прически, кордебалет включили, слайд-шоу и т.д. Пришли на отборочный тур - я детей настроила на то что, надо силы поберечь, ведь главный день завтра, что их задача - пройти в финал и т.д... До финала дело не дошло - жюри, вернувшись с совещания, сообщило, что уже распределило все места, и второй день - не конкурс, а гала-концерт, вместо двух конкурных песен и одной внеконкурсной (как требовалось по положению и было подготовлено), все победители поют по одной, которую отобрало жюри, а все остальные - по боку. я возмущена была до предела - пропасть работы зазря.. дети расстроены, спрашивают, почему их обманули? да, отмечу, что так называемый отборочный тур проходил без зрителей, только при жюри, т.е. подтанцовку вообще никто не увидел, а дети так и не показали себя в полную силу. поучаствовали в конкурсе, одним словом... мне, с одной стороны, вроде и жаловаться нечего - заняли 1 и 2 место, но просто поражает такое отношение к детям - их просто обдурили... а они обижены тем, что не смогли показать все, что могут, хотя и все равно получили места, ну, ладно, победителю только радоваться, а остальным - одно дело, когда ты сделал все, что мог, а другое - когда ты мог бы больше, а уже все решено и у тебя второе место. обратилась с жалобой к начальнику управления культуры района - она создала рабочую комиссию по расследованию, но включила в нее организаторов и членов жюри, которые, собственно, это и сотворили. я, как руководитель считаю, что об изменениях надо уведомлять заранее, а, раз уж так - то, хотя бы извиниться необходимо и объяснить причину таких изменений. в общем, теперь думаю, как заставить их принести извинения и проучить, чтобы в следующий раз неповадно было так поступать. пообещала им до суда дойти. Теперь, собственно, о помощи: может, кто-то сталкивался с подобным? или знает, как это регулируется в правовом плане? кроме гл. 57 ГК РФ (ст. 1057) ничего не нашла... хотя и из нее что-то можно выжать. хочу вот еще проконсультироваться с Уполномоченным по правам ребенка, но не знаю, будет ли толк...всем понимающим, сочувствующим и откликнувшимся заранее спасибо

----------


## Леди N

[QUOTE=Prokaza;4010232] ... об изменениях надо уведомлять заранее, а, раз уж так - то, хотя бы извиниться необходимо и объяснить причину таких изменений.../QUOTE]

К великому сожалению тоже сталкиваемся с такой безответственностью... Скажем, "ноту протеста" заявляю всегда, но побеждает, как правило тот, кто к начальнику ближе- то есть те самые специалисты- "члены жюри" по вашему. (перекрутят, переврут, переиначат) И тогда- либо уподобиться и играть по их же правилам, либо гордо остаться при своём мнении. То, что потом отомстят- это точно. (Мы уже и блокаду творческого порядка пережили, и т.д., и т.п.) Вообщем, ситуация сложная и вопрос подчас "политический". Думаю, что местные жители- форумчане Вам ...  Prokaza  ....  помогут...

----------


## Гульнур

А у нас праздник сегодня прошел, в театре. Все было хорошо. Я стала лауреатом премии комитета культуры в номинации "Лучший руководитель учреждения культуры", муж мой (специалист по жанрам творчества) удостоился грамоты министерства культуры Омской области. Так же был фуршет с шампанским и шоколадом, а потом спектакль.  но я сбежала со спектакля, было много работы. Сегодня ночью выезжаем в Казань на международный конкурс.

----------


## Натник

> Сегодня ночью выезжаем в Казань на международный конкурс


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## вокся

а у нас праздник будет 10 апреля. Ведущие коллективы сейчас на  конкурсах (Новосиб, Саратов). Без них не начинаем))) предполагается и премия. и концерт хороший, на который приглашаются не только работники культуры, а и жители района. У нас нас любят))))

----------


## Леди N

> Я стала лауреатом премии комитета культуры в номинации "Лучший руководитель учреждения культуры", муж мой (специалист по жанрам творчества) удостоился грамоты министерства культуры Омской области.


Поздравляем!!

----------


## spartak 93

)))

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Я стала лауреатом премии комитета культуры в номинации "Лучший руководитель учреждения культуры",


 УРА! УРА! УРА! 
МОЛОДЦЫ

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Я стала лауреатом премии комитета культуры в номинации "Лучший руководитель учреждения культуры", муж мой (специалист по жанрам творчества) удостоился грамоты министерства культуры Омской области


ВАУ!!!!! :Ok:  Это же здорово!!!! Поз-драв-ля-ем!!!!!

----------


## firsova

> Я стала лауреатом премии комитета культуры в номинации "Лучший руководитель учреждения культуры", муж мой (специалист по жанрам творчества) удостоился грамоты министерства культуры Омской области.


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Скибыч

*Гульнур*,  :Ok:  :br:  :Yes4:

----------


## Zabanka

Гульнур! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!  :Vishenka 33:  :Aleksey 01:  :007:

----------


## Ольга А.М.

*Гульнур!* Поздравляю от всей души!Молодцы!Удачи!!! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Суперстар

> Я стала лауреатом премии комитета культуры в номинации "Лучший руководитель учреждения культуры", муж мой (специалист по жанрам творчества) удостоился грамоты министерства культуры Омской области.


Поздравляю! Рада за вас !

----------


## Рамоновна

Гульнур, молодец!

----------


## лариса львовна

Гульнур!Вы с мужем люди культуры!Такими гордится надо!Поздравляю! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Приветствую всех работников культуры. Сегодня от района ездили на зональный фестиваль сельской худ.самодеятельности, ансамбль, которым я руковожу наградили дипломом 1 степени (тоже результат). А осадок остался. Т.к. нам с управления культуры области заранее сказали, чтобы коллективы со званием "народный" не привозили, они их и так знают, а надо новые имена. Но выступали и победили коллективы "народники". А после награждения один из членов жюри подходит к нашей делегации, и спрашивает, мол где ваш Ильинский хор, мы ждали его выступление?! Для чего тогда разрабатывают Положения? Одни их придерживаются, а другие...

----------


## лариса львовна

Татьяна Ильинская!Как я тебя понимаю...у нас на смотре творится тоже самое(извините я птица малого полёта)говорят на семинаре чтобы было посвящено году ...а выходят...споют песни народные про любовь и всё.Для чего же действительно все эти положения и нормы?! :Meeting:

----------


## лариса львовна

Подскажите пожалуйста как мне отсканированные страницы закинуть на форум?Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Гульнур

Спасибо всем за поздравления!! Сразу ответить не смогла. Только сегодня приехала с Казани, ездили на международный телевизионный конкурс. Возила солистку. Победить, конечно не победила, но одно участие - уже хорошо. Стала дипломанткой конкурса.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Подскажите пожалуйста как мне отсканированные страницы закинуть на форум?Спасибо за помощь.


как обычные фотографии. Тема здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F4%EE%F0%F3%EC.

----------


## Таня Л

Ребята, всем привет! Забежала на минутку поздороваться. 
Гульнур, поздравляю от души, молодцы!!!
Завтра у нас смотр. Замутили мы, конечно, что-то жуткое. Половину названия, грубо так сказать, стащила у И. Шубиной - "Навстречу синей птице или подари улыбку миру". Смысл в том, что людям просто необходимо мечтать, при чём не просто "летать в облаках", а воплощать свои мечты в жизнь (полёт человека в космос, например). Мы разучились мечтать, разучились видеть прекрасное, разучились радоваться малому, поэтому так много в мире зла. Начать творить добро очень просто, улыбнись незнакомцу на улице и мир станет чуточку добрее, и к людям вернется мечта. В финале мы дарим зрителям шары, на которых изображены улыбающиеся мордашки. И ещё накупили 40 шт. коробочек с мыльными пузырями (ой, не знаю, что получится), на финал 100 чел. дарят шары, а остальные "дуют" мыльные пузыри (мыломашину специально не использую), так как наша земля из Космоса похожа на маленький радужный шар и так же хрупка, как мыльный пузырик. В общем, пожелайте, пожалуйста, нашему безнадежному предприятию - удачи :Yes4:

----------


## Натник

> В общем, пожелайте, пожалуйста, нашему безнадежному предприятию - удачи


Ну ты что, Танюша, какое оно безнадежное, если его воплощают в жизнь такие сердца???!!! Удачи вам!  :Yes4: 



> Победить, конечно не победила, но одно участие - уже хорошо. Стала дипломанткой конкурса.


Гульнур, поздравляю!!! :Tender:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Таня Л*, 
Танюш! Удачи! Думаю, что всё будет просто здорово! Ждём фото!

----------


## лариса львовна

Таня Л.Вот это идейка!Здорово и очень интересно!Уверена зрителям очень понравится!Хотелось бы мне посмотреть на это всё...как бы все участники этого ...класно подуть мыльные пузыри...вот такие идеи других и вдохновляют на что-то такое....неожиданное  интригующее и интересное!Желаю удачи!

----------


## лариса львовна

Рамоновна!Спасибо за помощь! :Taunt:

----------


## Гульнур

> В общем, пожелайте, пожалуйста, нашему безнадежному предприятию - удачи


Пусть у вас все будет просто отлично!!!!! Удачи!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Танюшка! Удачи!!! Все у вас получится и с нетерпением будем ждать фотоотчет! :Smile3: 

Гульнар, от души поздравляю!  :flower: 

А я вернулась с сессии в конце марта. Все сдала на отл.  :Smile3:  А вот такой показ у нас был по режиссуре и актерскому мастерству.. Зрителям понравилось..

----------


## Натник

> А вот такой показ у нас был по режиссуре и актерскому мастерству.


Узнаю родной кулек... :Grin:

----------


## Prokaza

Здравствуйте всем! Недавно обращалась за помощью по поводу безобразий, творящихся на различных конкурсах. Дело идет к концу. поэтому всем для справки: все конкурсы организуются и проводятся в соответствии с главой 57 Гражданского кодекса РФ, а, точнее, ст. 1057-1061. Если что-то в процессе подготовки или проведения не соответствует закону, то смело можно бороться. Самое реальное - это признать результаты конкурса недействительными. Может, кому-то эта информация поможет!

----------


## уктур

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане! Примите в ваш дружный коллектив? **

----------


## Натник

*уктур*, конечно, примем!!! :Yes4:  Заходи, располагайся!!!

----------


## уктур

> *уктур*, конечно, примем!!! Заходи, располагайся!!!


Этот сайт просто находка для всех, кто так или иначе живет в стране под названием "Культура". Вы отзывчивые, талантливые, неравнодушные люди. Дай Вам Бог здоровья и новых творческих идей и проектов.
С огромной благодарностью к создателям и участникам!!!! :Tender:

----------


## marusya2304

Дорогие, друзья!!! вновь обращаюсь к вам спросьбой о помощи!!! Начинается пора отчетных концертов  творческих коллективов коллективов Дк, Кдц... может у вас естькакие-нибудь наработки, сценарии, идеи?! Буду оч. признательна!!!! Сама работаю методистом в КДЦ.

----------


## Скибыч

*marusya2304*, я где-то(давненько это было) выкладывал "Царство муз". если порыться в подходящих темах - можно нарыть ГОРЫ материала. подработайте "под себя" и все.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане! Примите в ваш дружный коллектив?


Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Рамоновна

Тема *ЛЮБИТЕЛЬСКИЕ ТЕАТРЫ* переехала в *СПЕКТАКЛИ*.

Тема *Театрализованные концерты* переехала в *ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЕ, СОЦИАЛЬНО ЗНАЧИМЫЕ...*

----------


## мэри попенс

КАК ЗДОРОВА ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ)))))

----------


## Натник

Друзья, коллеги!  Кто с Московской области, расскажите как у вас проходят "Журавлиные посиделки"? Если можно конкретно, что, как и главное  ЗАЧЕМ??? :Yes4: Пожалуйста! :Tender:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, вот что нашла. И очень заинтересовало.

Ежегодно по инициативе губернатора Московской области Б.В. Громова министерство культуры устраивает праздники для служителей муз - «Журавлиные посиделки». 

На «Журавлиные посиделки-2010», которые по традиции прошли в заповеднике «Ленинские горки» Ленинского района, съехалось около двух тысяч участников - работники органов Управления культуры муниципальных образований Московской области, представители подмосковных учреждений культуры, областных творческих общественных организаций и объединений. Делегацию из Коломны возглавила председатель комитета культуры городской администрации Н. В. Маркелова.  


Традиционно «Посиделки» проходят под каким-то определенным девизом. В этом году они были посвящены 65-летию Великой Победы и проходили под девизом «Помним прошлое. Живем настоящим. А что же в будущем?!».


По словам министра культуры правительства Московской области Г.К. Ратниковой, главная цель слета - сплотить работников культуры в команду единомышленников, самоотверженно и вдохновенно развивающих культуру региона. И сплочение действительно происходит. Работники культуры, собравшись вместе, чувствуют свою мощь, силу и пытаются донести до всех остальных, что культура - одна из важнейших сфер нашей жизни, которая должна быть непременно впереди.


В течение трех дней в неформальной обстановке участники и гости слета смогли обсудить различные проблемы развития культуры в непростое время, коллективно найти пути их решения, обрести новых друзей и, несомненно получить яркие впечатления и обогатиться новыми идеями. 

Программа «Журавлиных посиделок-2010» была интересна и многообразна. Здесь проводились веселые конкурсы на лучшее оформление стоянки муниципального образования, на лучший плакат социальной направленности, на лучший макет журавля, на лучшую песню о родном городе и районе, спортивные состязания. Среди лучших стоянок на журавлиной поляне была признана стоянка города Коломны. 


Но не только обменом опыта и соревнованиями славятся «Посиделки». На «Журавлиную поляну» слетаются и для того, чтобы вместе послушать хорошую музыку, полюбоваться рассветом, да и просто посидеть у костра. Шашлыки, дискотека и общение, общение, общение. Если такой праздник с нетерпением ждут, значит, он - непременная составляющая образа жизни.

----------


## Леди N

> Друзья, коллеги!  Кто с Московской области, расскажите как у вас проходят "Журавлиные посиделки"? Если можно конкретно, что, как и главное  ЗАЧЕМ???Пожалуйста!


 "Журавлиные посиделки"- это слёт работников культуры Московсковской области. Место проведения- лесопарк Ленинского района МО. Месяц проведения- август. Сроки- 3 дня. В одну команду собирают творческих людей, для того, чтобы "Себя показать и других посмотреть". "Журавлиные..."- это мастер- классы, обмен опытом, каждая делегация оборудует свою поляну для участия в конкурсе на лучшую стоянку, это визитные карточки района и т.д. и т.п. Это бесконечная череда конкурсов и награждение победителей. Это концерты знаменитостей на сборной эстраде. Обязательный приезд (по крайней мере до нынешнего года) губернатора области Б.В.Громова. Это палаточный лагерь. Все живут в "треугольных" маленьких, как правило двухместных палатках. Вообщем- это "пионерлагерь" для работников культуры. На самом деле  ЭТО здорово, особенно если едешь в компании единомышленников, а не лжедрузей.

ЭТО ПОЗИЦИОНИРОВАНИЕ КУЛЬТУРЫ В САМОМ ЛУЧШЕМ СМЫСЛЕ. У "Журавлиных" уже есть свои "дети": молодые люди встретились на посиделках, затем стали тесно общаться, женились в конце концов и родили маленьких "журавлят". Да, каждый год проходит конкурс на лучшего журавля- из чего их только не делают...

----------


## гунька

Ой, девочки, вы не представляете, как там здОрово! Я один раз была, и на всю жизнь запомнила.  Правда, была не в команде, а приезжали навещать нашего сотрудника, который в журавлиных участвовал. Но и этого хватило. Эмоций-море было!!!

----------


## Гульнур

Ой, как здорово!!!!!!!!!!! Нам бы так. Девочки я вам завидуюююю................

----------


## Натник

> Нам бы так. Девочки я вам завидуюююю..........


так вот, продолжаю начатую тему... Наш нынешний губернатор Ростовской области Голубев В.(бывший глава администрации Ленинского района МО), решил и у нас на Дону сделать что то подобное. Нашему отделу культуры пришло положение о проведении "Донских посиделок" в г.Азове, от района делегации (8 чел вместе с заведующей ОК), меня уже предупредили что я в составе.... :Yes4: вот я и интересуюсь, что это такое и с чем его едят.... :Grin:

----------


## РЁВА

Дорогие мои,подскажите - как реагировать.На празднике у нас был конкурс частушечников.Стенка на стенку - мальчишки и девчонки,от 12-15 лет.И один парниша выдал частушку с картинками. :Blink: Мы его аккуратно вывели из поющих,конкурс продолжался,но настрой был сбит.
Готова скозь землю провалиться :Blush2: Поговорить с ним не удалось,он из числи приезжающих,но своих то ребятишек как уберечь?Поменьше на этом акцент делать или воспитательно-профилактическую беседу провести?

Я в шоке.

----------


## Зарница

*РЁВА*, в словаре в словаре Ожегова "частушка" - народная песенка четверостишие или двустишие лирического, злободневного, задорно-шутливого содержания. Петь, играть частушки.
Обрати внимание на слово играть.Я думаю что частушка подразумевает картинки, но так как ребенку только 12 лет, тут просто ему надо объяснить что всему свое время. Возможно он просто не понимал что делал, а выполнял злую шутку одного из балагура - родственника. И своему детскому коллективу поподробнее надо рассказать о частушке. Самое главное не отмалчиваться, как будто ничего не произошло. Они между собой давно уже пошушукались на эту тему и теперь ждут от вас реакции. Сейчас дети смышленые - поймут что к чему. Удачи!

----------


## РЁВА

Зарница,спрасибо за поддержку :flower: .Мы вчера вечером поговорили,надеюсь ребята поняли,не успела их пригласить на разговор,они сразу спросили - насчет частушек?  :Meeting: - дети смышленые :Aga: 
Теперь предстоит разговор с родителями.А это сложнее :Tu:

----------


## Рамоновна

КОЛЛЕГИ! Для всех желающих получить свидетельство о публикации авторского материала на форуме!

У нас есть свой раздел для подачи заявок. Он называется также, как и наш раздел на форуме.

http://in-ku.com/catalog.html

----------


## РЁВА

Девочки,мальчики выручите кто-нибудь,пожалуйста.Нужны должностные обязанности худ.рука и уборщика для сельского ДК.Предыдущий работник всё уничтожил, :Tu: восстанавливаем по крупицам.

----------


## лариса львовна

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%FB.-%CA%E0%  вот здесь посмотри.и ещё темка хорошая документы.у меня тоже ничего не было так что там нашла много чего нужного .подкоректируешь под себя.и ещё там указаны хорошие сайты.для нас сельских ДК много чего интересного.спасибо всем кто поделился я востановила всё и много чего узнала. :flower:  и научилась писать хороший и самое главное правильный отчёт.

----------


## Таня Л

Здравствуйте дорогие, отзывчивые и самые-самые лучшие. Соскучилась без ваших сообщений, но у нас началась какая-то ж... Всё "да здравствует в кучу": и конкурсы, и мероприятия, и репетиции к 9-му мая. 3 месяца пашем без выходных. Вам ли об этом рассказывать, сами знаете о "жизнь - сплошной праздник" не по наслышке. Забежала сказать всем огромное спасибо за поддержку. Смотр прошёл, за это время успели получить Диплом первой степени на области за спектакль и попасть в финал по хореографии. Ну а теперь подробнее про смотр (наконец-то собралась с мыслями) - зрители были в восторге, жюри сказали, что если бы такой смотр показал любой ДК нашего района это было бы оценено на 10+, никакому обсуждению не подлежало и жюри было бы на "седьмом небе от счастья". А нас оценивали как профессионалов, поэтому... А мы - профессионалы ещё те: у меня педагогическое и экономическое образование, у хореографов и вокалистов - педагогическое, а нас поставили на уровень со школами искусств. Вот даже и не знаю, наверное нужно от радости до потолка прыгать, что мы такие талантливые, только что-то не прыгается...

----------


## лариса львовна

> Диплом первой степени на области за спектакль и попасть в финал по хореографии.


 молодец! :Ok: заслуженная награда за труд(представляю как вы потрудились)браво!Еще раз убеждаюсь что здесь на форуме настоящие профессионалы собрались. :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Таня Л*, с УСПЕХОМ! ОЧЕНЬ РАДЫ ЗА ВАШ КОЛЛЕКТИВ!

----------


## wert266

Здравствуйте всем!!! Прошу срочной помощи. Девочки-мальчики кто составлял мини проекты - поделитесь. Очень хочется денег заработать, но объяснений не дали. Сказали просто - пишите проекты, получайте деньги. Мне надобно что-либо для приобретения оргтехники (комп, принтер, дивиди, караоке) для студии сольного пения.

----------


## лариса львовна

мини проекты - это интересно что такое?для чего? :Blush2:

----------


## Зарница

> Здравствуйте всем!!! Прошу срочной помощи. Девочки-мальчики кто составлял мини проекты - поделитесь. Очень хочется денег заработать, но объяснений не дали. Сказали просто - пишите проекты, получайте деньги. Мне надобно что-либо для приобретения оргтехники (комп, принтер, дивиди, караоке) для студии сольного пения.



вопрос немножко некорректный. Надо обязательно знать направления в этом проекте. Не везде может проити сольное пение. Потом - какие требуют выполнить условия? И т.д. и т.п. Короче - требуйте от руководства документов!!!!!!!!!!!! - а там уже все расписано.

----------


## Рамоновна

*wert266*, согласна с Зарницей, так как в положении указываются категории  мини-проектов, объемы и источники финансирования, форма заявки и описания проекта, кто может приянять участие /например, ТОЛЬКО общественные организации/, перечень прилагаемых документов/от ОГРН и Устава до ПСД/, критерии оценки, а также адрес и телефоны организации, которая будет оценивать проекты и выбирать лучшие.

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Была сегодня в ДК и поговорила с новым директором (образования у неё нет)посыпались вопросы и вот вопрос такой как в сельских ДК работают директор и худ.рук.(я работала одна).Расскажите как у вас...как вы вместе работаете кто чем занимается и за кем какие обязанности закреплены и что делаете вместе и как распланировали рабочий день.А то одна говорит я не должна вечером открывать клуб это обязанность худ.рука.а другая это должен делать директор...и пошло поехало...наслушалась детского лепета.Девочки так вот вопрос а действительно кто же что должен.Расскажите пожалуйста как отношения складываются у вас...если не хотите писать здесь напишите в личку.
Было бы хорошо увидеть ваш график работы кто в какие часы ходит на работу.Возник сразу же вопрос а это где-то прописано?На словах говорили график работы я составила свой(но я была одна)а сейчас как им сказать кто прав?Где же всё это мне почитать?Как я думаю это должен директор составлять график работы а вот как им работать если договорится о таком не могут?И самое смешное что я увидела у них в плане графа работа с детьми -день Индейца.Нет я всё понимаю день матери день пожилого человека день победы...но день индейца?!
Девочки помогите ...инструкции читала но каждая находит строчку в свою пользу...и что самое интересное смотрят на меня...ведь так да?мне их как-то примирить надо ведь вместе работают...(вернее не работают).дааааааа такого наслушалась... :Blink:

----------


## Рамоновна

Уважаемые коллеги!
Закончилось празднование Дня Победы, у вас наверняка на высоком уровне прошли мероприятия, посвященные этой дате.
Убедительная просьба поделиться своим опытом и сценариями в соответствующей теме.

----------


## Рамоновна

На одном из сайтов по вышивке крестом нашла вот такую ИТЕРЕСНУЮ картину:



Наш форум уже вышивают...

----------


## лариса львовна

Наверное этот человек так хотел показать свою любовь к форуму :Derisive:

----------


## лариса львовна

Сельские директора или художественные руководители!Ответьте на мой пост3364пожалуйста!Очень надо...
вот подруга с колледжа работают так...с10-12 с14-16 с20-23 и ходят вместе.ну если надо то по одной .живут душа в душу.самое главное у них ДК в примере для других.а тут и воз и ныне там.Нет я выйду конечно ясно как будет а тут ...слов нет.вывод один зарплату хотят за просто так.думают что работа их заключается только в том чтобы открыть и закрыть дверь.как правильно где-то Рамоновна написала ключницы.И что самое главное думают что они работают.Ребятишки им в след после митинга на 9мая кричат А сегодня клуб вечером откроете?А они нет.Я говорю так сегодня праздник...а они пусть себя хорошо ведут.Им видишь ли грубо ответили.Зашла в фойе а там нет даже никакой информации поснимали всё зачемто!?И я куда-то свою папку с должностными инструкциями дела...удалила что ли?! :Meeting:

----------


## Натник

*лариса львовна*, у меня так - нас работает двое: я- директор и худрук, у меня еще полставки аккомпаниатора; я по образованию режиссер, худрук - хореограф; график работы у нас такой - с 9 до 12, с 15 - 18, суббота, воскресенье - с 10 до 13, с 20 до 23 (дискотека),на лето у нас меняется график - с 9 до 15 без перерыва, все это прописывается в правилах внутреннего трудового распорядка, если есть вечерние мероприятия, без разговора идем обе, каждый отвечает за что-то свое, как правило у нас внутренняя договоренность, на дискотеку тоже ходили вместе ( то есть - днем 3 часа и вечером), сейчас я хожу одна, мой худрук только вышла из декрета, и я чисто по человечески не нагружаю ее работой по ночам.По праздникам мы обязательно работаем, потом берем себе отгулы, хочешь не хочешь, а иди Наташа, и открывай вечером Дом культуры, :Yes4:  молодежи и так некуда деваться, у нас и участкового нет, и инспектору по делам молодежи с администрации наплевать на все с высокой колокольни, вот так и работаем. В обычные дни, с утра, как правило занимаемся совместным творчеством ( обсуждаем, готовим, сочиняем сценарии, планы, номера и т.д.), после обеда, да и вечером зачастую, у каждого свои кружки.Если что то интересует еще пишите отвечу в личке :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

*лариса львовна*,  я думаю, что ответов на Ваш пост нет по причине ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОСТИ проблемы. У нас в селах худруки по-разному работают: как у кого сложилось. Кто-то только с вокальным ансамблем занимается, кто-то все мероприятия вместе с директором отпахивает... И худруков-то у нас в селе всего два, остальных перевели на руководителей кружков, потому что это название больше их работе соответствует. 
Что вам посоветовать? Если будете давить на полное соответствие должностым инструкциям- так им все вокруг тогда должны соответствовать. И если это так- честь Вам и хвала!!! Насчет расписания работы: оно у нас в трудовом договоре прописывается, но опять же формально: балетмейстеру пишем с 8.00 до 17.00 - 5 дней в неделю, а работает она с 15.00 до 19.00 - 4 раза в неделю.
Был бы результат. Поэтому Вам, наверное, ничьи советы не помогут. Кто, кроме Вас самой, знает особенности и нюансы работы именно в вашей местности?

----------


## лариса львовна

Рамоновна!Это ясно только не с детьми не с молодёжью не работают...больная я на эту тему.может сильно люблю то чем занимаюсь?постоянно думаю о танцах  песнях  играх  сценарии ищу интересные.надоело их безразличие... :Meeting:

----------


## Леди N

Лариса Львовна, почти все наши сельские клубы работают по следующему графику- с 15.00 до 21.00, выходной- вторник. Между директором и худруком поделены обязанности. Директор- административно- хоз. часть, худрук- творческая. В идеале- всё делают сообща. Должностная инструкция- основа всего, особенно если человек без образования, а у нас таких большинство. Ежемесячно собираемся 2 раза на семинары (в день аванса и в день зарплаты, чтобы им было удобнее ездить в центральную усадьбу). Эти семинары- своеобразная учёба. Стараюсь делать их тематическими, то есть художник даёт мастер- класс по написанию афиш с использованием апликации и т.д., звукорежиссёры учат как правильно контролировать подключение аппаратуры и т.п., ведь диджеи практически везде необученные мальчишки, на каждом сенминаре обязательно обсуждаем насущные проблемы и анализируем совместные мероприятия. С трудом, но всё же вперёд движемся, если бы не непорядочность некоторых сотрудников (в том числе и тех, кто сидит на руководящих должностях)- стрелочников, то всё вообще было бы очень по- рабочему. А так частенько нервишки сдают- не могу привыкнуть к подлости и неблагодарности. Но думаю, что наше дело - правое, так что победы всё равно дождёмся.
  Если мои сельские коллеги с чем- то не согласны или чувствую, что могут не выполнить- я им приказ под роспись. Проверять ездим их- и время рабочее, и наличие сценариев, согласно плана, заполнение журналов своевременное и т.д. 
 А вашим немирным коллегам чётко пропишите обязанности и понаблюдайте.

----------


## лариса львовна

Я сейчас в дикрете...так что они там сами себе хазяева.а кружки и не собираются проводить-это из разговора.как сказала Думаю...уж скоро мне выходить а там полный ноль...так сказать всё с чистого листа.только выходить мне на новый год.там отчёт а что писать если то что в плане практически только на бумаге и останется.новогоднее представление за неделю не подготовишь...тяп ляп для отвода...ох не пресуще мне это!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОСТИ проблемы


Лариса, полностью согласна с Ириной. Конкретно по нашему СДК: директор - я,+рук-ль кружка+худрук. Я занимаюсь хореографией (три возрастные группы), театр.кружок, пишу сценарии и занимаюсь их постановкой; рук-ль кружка-три вокальных кол-ва и солисты, худрук у нас с творчеством совсем не связан, зато он прекрасно разбирается в аппаратуре и отличный завхоз. В должностные инструкции мы не заглядываем совсем, потому что наши обязанности внегласно распределились сами, из вышенаписанного ясно кто чем занимается. Рабочее время считаю тоже  формальностью, в нашей сфере, и в условиях сельской местности, можно сегодня работать 3 часа, а завтра 12. Главным считаю то, что ВЕСЬ коллектив должен работать на ОДИН результат.



> Был бы результат.


 А результат нашей работы все знают какой))) мы же не можем со сцены объяснять нашим зрителям: извините, Марии Петровне не хватило рабочего времени для постановки номера, а худрук с директором поссорились и поэтому ....и т.д.  Лариса, желаю тебе удачи, уверена, что все утебя получится)))

----------


## лариса львовна

Спасибо всем за ответы!Конечно же на нашей работе должно  всё делаться совместно самое главное чтобы зритель после мероприятия остался доволен!
вот и я сегодня ездила в РДК на концерт в честь празднования Дня семьи.Пригласили нас т.к.мы многодетная семья.Хотелось бы рассказать что там понравилось и нет.Во первых зрителю понравилась песня в исполнении дуэта Сердючки (переодетого мужчины)и жениха(женщина)песни Всё будет хорошо.Смеялись от реплик Сердючки молодец зал встрепенулся.Понравился выход домового который загадал загадки и детишки в зале дружно отвечали.Понравился танец с тростью под музыку майкла джексона(но танцевали невпопад и смазано ...как и впрочем другие танцы-это заметели все...)была беспроигрышная лотерея вначале сувениры а кто ничего не выиграл при выходе давали шоколадку(детям это и надо т.к.слушая концерт они устали).Когда объявляли какую-то семью то в это время показывали слайд шоу с фотографиями этой семьи.И о боже мой до нас доходит цивилизация!Зал был украшен шарами(аэродизайн).
теперь мои заметки то что не понравилось...лучше показать проверенный старый танец чем не отрепетированный новый.
и договоритесь с фотографами чтобы во время исполнения номера не выходили на середину сцены и зрители не наблюдали его попу в разных ракурсах-зрелище не из приятных...
Если уж пригласили семьи с детьми то надо и их как -то развлечь маленькие дети долго песни слушать не могут(извертелись у всех)так что надо продумывать как-то программу чтобы и детям понравилось.один раз обратить на них внимания это для них мало.и как же оказывается не нравятся заминки после номера...а они были с заканомерной переодичностью.и знаете каково же было наше удивление когда вышла ведущая сказала пару фраз и дальше мы услышали что она не знает что говорить т.к.её соведущего ещё нет и она не знает куда он делся?и слава богу что его небыло только минуту...вбежал в мыле и начался концерт.Поорганизовенней должно быть...
Вы только не подумайте что я вредная и такая вся недовольная нет!Всё хорошо...я свои ещё жощче критикую и по полочкам разбираю чтобы в следующий раз сделать лучше и интересней!
Удивил и порадовал подарок!мы неожидали что за такую сумму.Нет не дорогой но давно не дарили дороже 100р.Интересно что же ?набор бокалов за 370р.(каждой из 5 семей)и лотерея от 250р приз.(15)
Порадовала сама мысль что стали выделять деньги на проведение.Костюмы для танцев новые.Украшение шарами.
Так что девочки...желаю вам хорошо провести ваши мероприятия и концерты чтоб как говорится всё как по маслу пошло!И как же хочется на работу!Чтобы дарить людям радость и хорошее настроение!
Поздравляю вас с наступающим праздником!Особенно вас хранительнец этих семейных очагов! :flower:

----------


## Таня Л

*лариса львовна*, Спасибо за поздравления! По поводу кто и что должен делать. Мы уже 3 месяца пашем без выходных с утра и до ночи. Благодарна судьбе за то, что рядом со мной работают такие люди! Как директору мне приходится иногда (да нет частенько) срываться, быть строгой, но я их люблю всех, как семью. Да мы и есть одна большая семья. И они меня прощают, понимают и знают, что никогда никого не обижу (хотя бы морально поддержу). Меня знакомые "пеняют" за то, что я - директор и должна оставаться директором до мозга костей, а не прыгать вместе с подчиненными на подготовке к мероприятию. Моё мнение, что на производстве так и должно быть, а творческий коллектив - это нечто другое, это, в первую очередь - ЧЕЛОВЕЧНОСТЬ, и работать нужно, опираясь именно на это. Вместе пашем, вместе празднуем победы. Не знаю, может это и не правильно (по крайней мере учили нас по-другому). Творческий коллектив - это эмоции, переживания, слёзы и радость, это ненормальность, идущая вразрез со всеми правилами. У нас так, может быть поэтому, не постесняюсь нисколько :Smile3: , мы - лучший коллектив района. Нас давят сверху - это тяжело и обидно. Хотят сдать в аренду зал (второй этаж без отдельного входа, в зале занимается 40 человек детей и подростков, мы не умещаемся в своём здании). Решили биться, может быть, как это прискорбно ни звучит, это будет наша самая большая и последняя "битва". Выгонят нас нафиг на улицу и всё. Вот это страшно, что даже наши заслуги на областном и Российском уровне абсолютно ничего не значат. Ну хватит о грустном.
Впереди ещё конкурсы и фестивали, на днях наш любительский театр привез с области Диплом первой степени, а завтра в 5 утра я уезжаю в Ставрополь, а там с новыми силами в бой  :Grin: . Ребята, удачи вам и понимания с "высот" "ну очень больших начальников" :Grin:

----------


## лариса львовна

Таня Л!Удачи завтра и конечно же только первое место!А культуру у нас любят обделять вниманием!Ну и чтож жизнь продолжается а насчёт борьбы не уступай добейся своего!Нет слов за их отношение да на вас им молится надо!

----------


## Таня Л

Лариса, спасибо. Твёрдо верю в то, что всё будет, и это всё - только хорошее и доброе. Из меня романтику даже каленым железом не выжечь :Grin:

----------


## Скибыч

Вот все и закончилось. Последний ГОС сдан, выпускной прошел. Теперь я - "уважаемый специалист" :Smile3:  по специальности "Режиссура тетрализованных праздников". Диплом "красный"  :Blush2:  А что я мог поделать? Так получилось :Smile3:

----------


## лариса львовна

Скибыч!Поздравляю!Молодец!
Мне красный не светит.У меня 50на 50 4и5.сейчас только выбираю тему дипломной.но в следующим году так сказать с чистой совестью вольюсь в специалисты только формулировка у нас постановщик театрализованных представлений.а ещё какое дополнение в специальности есть?у нас руководитель самодеятельного коллектива.руководитель.а у вас?У нас в группе ни у кого не будет красного.вроде не совсем и дураки :Blush2:  Так что я тобой горжусь!

----------


## Леди N

> Вот все и закончилось. Последний ГОС сдан, выпускной прошел. Теперь я - "уважаемый специалист" по специальности "Режиссура тетрализованных праздников". Диплом "красный"  А что я мог поделать? Так получилось


Принимайте поздравления! Честное слово от чистого сердца! Отдельные поздравления с дипломом особого образца!! :Tender:  :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## лариса львовна

> руководитель самодеятельного коллектива.руководитель.


вот не правильно ведь написала!последнее слово преподаватель.

У меня есть диски педсовет комплект что-то около 20.и вот не решаюсь залить...можно ли?На диске журнал педсовет.шик.педагогическое творчество. ребусы.кроссворды.картинки.фотки с животными.растениями.дорожные знаки.
если каждому отсылать это очень долго при моей скорости.а вот поделится с вами мне бы хотелось.(если вам надо).
если заинтересовало напишите я начну заливать на депозит.

----------


## Гульнур

> Вот все и закончилось. Последний ГОС сдан, выпускной прошел. Теперь я - "уважаемый специалист" по специальности "Режиссура тетрализованных праздников". Диплом "красный"  А что я мог поделать? Так получилось


Скибыч. поздравляю от всей души!!!!! Одним дипломированным специалистом стало больше!!! молодец!!!  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------


## Гульнур

Мы всей семьей только что приехали с первого районного фестиваля семей "Под крылом жар-птицы". Приняли участие в номинации "Семья, творчество, инициатива". Все было очень хорошо. 
У себя в ДК ничего ко дню семьи провести не смогла... Нас снова на месяц закрыли пожарные, из-за отсутствия пожарной сигнализации.  :Tu:  Сами по тихому работаем, но мероприятия в ДК не проводим.  :No2:  9 мая в школе проводили, теперь вот впереди день защиты детей. Обещали что до конца мая разрешат начать работу ДК.... хорошо бы.

----------


## лариса львовна

Гульнур!Как я тебя понимаю...у меня раньше тоже сигнализации пожарной не было.Сейчас провели.А мне даже  новый год как -то запретили проводить...недовольных было море...а что поделать...и закрывали после каждой проверки.И самое обидное когда программу подготовишь класную а они предписание напишут и опломбируют.Надеюсь что в скором времени у тебя эта проблема решится всё зависит от начальства.У меня провели когда штраф выписали сначала 5тыс.а потом 20тыс.(славо богу не из моего кармана).

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч*,  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:  :Ok: Юр, поздравляю!!!! Молодчина!!!!! Теперь-вверх, к министру культуры!!!

----------


## Натник

*Скибыч*, Юра, поздравляю!!!!!!!!  :Tender: Умничка, никто и не сомневался, что ты все испытания экзаменами пройдешь, и придешь к финишу с красным дипломом!!!! Теперь никто не посмеет сказать тебе, что ты не специалист!!!!! :Nono:  (хотя диплом, это всего лишь формальность...) :Grin: Рада за тебя от души!!! :Yahoo:  :Aga:

----------


## Скибыч

Спасибо, девочки)))




> Теперь-вверх, к министру культуры!!!


а что, он меня на прием ждет? :Derisive: 




> хотя диплом, это всего лишь формальность


а вот этой формальности как раз и нет :No2:  какая-то заминка с дипломами нового образца. Даже сценарий выпускного был на этом казусе(дипломированные специалисты есть, а дипломов нет) построен.

----------


## marusya2304

Друзья, у кого-нибудь ексть сборник должностных инструкции работников культурно-досуговых учреждений? Оч. нужно!!!!

----------


## лариса львовна

посмотри в теме штаты .кадры.зарплата.Там только вчера ссылку дали.http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%F2%FB./page20  спасибо огромное девочкам! :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна



----------


## wert266

> Вот все и закончилось. Последний ГОС сдан, выпускной прошел. Теперь я - "уважаемый специалист" по специальности "Режиссура тетрализованных праздников". Диплом "красный"  А что я мог поделать? Так получилось


Примите мои поздравления!!! Я вот тоже жду защиту. Дипломная готова, но мой куратор желает чтобя я сделала добавку в определение жанра мероприятия. У меня в дипломной вот такое определение " Жанр – «Масленица чесная, да проказница большая!» – народне гуляння з елементами обряду зимового циклу." Может поможете с дополнением? Что сюда можно еще добавить? Можно на русском. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## лариса львовна

Спасибо просветили!На сайте посмотрю.



> в нашем поселковом совете сообщили.


они ничего такого никогда не говорили.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> они ничего такого никогда не говорили


И не могли сказать  :Smile3: 
У нас другое государство.

----------


## Таня Л

Ребята, всем привет из Ставрополя! Юра, поздравляю! А я укатила в Ставрополь на фестиваль к Магистре :Smile3: . Просто супер, город очень красивый и заряд положительных эмоций выше крыши.

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги! Не откажите в любезности :Tender:  Нет ли у кого оригинального поздравления на юбилей для начальника хозяйственного отдела (художника по совместительству). В нашей ситуации- это женщина серьёзная, но юмор понимающая, мама 2-х взрослых сыновей, жена и бабушка. Очень хочется её приятно удивить. Юбилей будем праздновать у нас в ДК с родственниками и коллегами. В теме КОСТЮМИРОВАННЫЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ У ВЕДУЩИХ была. Нашла интересный материал для поздравления со стороны заведующих клубами, но ещё хотелось бы оригинально поздравить своим коллективом, т.е. коллективом Центрального Дома культуры...
Если откликнетесь, буду очень признательна!  :Tender:

----------


## Рамоновна

> (художника по совместительству)


А может, его придут поздравлять краски? И каждый цвет пожелает чего-то? А возглавлять поздравление будет кто-то, одетый в костюм КИСТИ?

----------


## лариса львовна

Здорово Рамоновна придумала!А вам Ledi N остаётся найти в инете стихи или сходить в гости к нашим поэтам.Они мне на юбилей прислали стихи (кто в инете нашёл а кто  и сам написал)для моих гостей.Спасибо им за такой подарок.Люди здесь отзывчивые помогут.

----------


## Леди N

> А может, его придут поздравлять краски? И каждый цвет пожелает чего-то? А возглавлять поздравление будет кто-то, одетый в костюм КИСТИ?


Спасибо за идею, Ирина, но... :Blush2: ...откровенно говоря, надеюсь на готовый материал, который подойдёт и его нужно будет чуть- чуть переделать... :Blush2:  катастрофичекси много дел...

----------


## вокся

Здравстуйте, девочки-мальчики))) По техническим причинам на форуме долго не была.... И обнаружила, что в моих сообщениях висят какие-то рекламмные баннеры...Это что за ноу-хау?
ВСЕХ-ВСЕх СО ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ, что произошло за время отсутствия!!!!! :br:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Яшевна

Добрый день всем. Когда ушла с работы, думала что больше не буду писать, ведь я уже не работник культуры. Много дел было дома, сына в армию проводила, но всё время хотелось заглянуть, узнать что нового у вас происходит. Принимайте назад в вашу дружную компанию, может смогу кому то чем то помочь, много осталось идей и планов, сценариев. :flower:

----------


## Натник

Привет всем! Хочу похвастаться и я (хоть и не скромно,  :Grin: но все равно) У нас прошли 2 конкурса - первый смотр-конкурс вокальных и хоровых коллективов, мой взрослый коллектив занял 3 место из 12 ансамблей (моя вина, не доглядела в положение одно новое условие - исполнение одного номера без сопровождения музыки, итог - 3 место, за то, что я ногой задавала темп) и 2 место в номинации (тоже новая, для работников культуры) "Мастер-класс",  второй конкурс - конкурс детского творчества - у нас 3 места - два первых в номинации народное и эстрадное пение (солисты) и второе место в номинации народное пение (ансамбли), ну естественно в своей возрастной категории. Так что мы в этом году показали свою состоятельность!!! Это при том, что в конкурсе участвуют дети с музыкальной школы!!!Вот так! :Yes4: 

ну и фотки...

----------


## лариса львовна

> показали свою состоятельность!!!


Молодцы!Я за вас очень рада!
я вам апладирую! :flower: 

А сегодня была в лесу ездила за грибами.Набрали маслят, подберёзовиков .Не доехали до опят...есть пеньковые опята.В этом году грибы рано пошли.Может информация такого плана вам тоже пригодится?

----------


## oksanagdo

> Вот все и закончилось. Последний ГОС сдан, выпускной прошел. Теперь я - "уважаемый специалист" по специальности "Режиссура тетрализованных праздников". Диплом "красный"  А что я мог поделать? Так получилось


поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!А я чуть-чуть до красного не дотянула((((

----------


## Гульнур

> Так что мы в этом году показали свою состоятельность!!! Это при том, что в конкурсе участвуют дети с музыкальной школы!!!Вот так!


Молодцы!!!!!!! Поздравляю от всей души.





> Девочки!Пришла сегодня радостная со школьной линейки!У меня две дочки закончили на все5.Старшей дали похвальный лист и благодарственное письмо родителям а т.к. младшая закончила 1 класс (оценки не ставят)то дали грамоту и благодарственное письмо родителям и медальку.Вот...я не хвастаюсь...а делюсь


Поздравляю! Успехи наших детей - это  наша гордость! дальнейших успехов вам!

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Девочки-мальчики, с опозданием,но примите и от меня слова поздравления со всеми вашими победами!!! 
Давно не заглядывала,только скажешь себе ну все, можно и передохнуть,а с утра еще чего-нибудь навалится....помню что обещала сценарии выложить, в электронке нету,потихоньку буду набирать.
Столько всего напроводили:районный фестиваль военной песни(очень много ветеранских коллективов), очередное открытие Атамани,детский фестиваль вчера прошел "Солнышко в ладошках", фестиваль "Кубанская музыкальная весна",наши танцоры-детки съездили в Финляндию на "Балтийское созвездие".А сейчас все на военно-полевых условиях - близится юбилейный день района. впервые решили провести на стадионе,уууух.
И самое главное- доча вернулась на каникулы! Отучились мы четверть в школе Захарченко, ей безумно понравилось. И класс, и учителя. Вобщем,испытательный срок мы прошли! Осталось пережить сессию у старшего.Очень жаль что накладки с мероприятиями, люблю бывать на их показах по сцендвижению и режиссуре. (хотела видео показать,не получилось) преподаватели сильные,и группа хорошая.а с этого года набор закрыли,хотя и были желающие...(   
что-то я разболталась на ночь глядя...но так приятно здесь бывать,даже налетом.

----------


## вокся

в субботу провели баааальшое мероприятие для детворы района на стадионе. По то как устала  и про то как мне все это нравится, писать не буду. Сами все знаете и понимаете))) 
Во время проведения конкурсрв у меня случился казус... До сих пор пребываю в состоянии офигения...Дети не знают, что такое юла! Мы когда по сценарию начали чесать про юлу, про то, что она умеет петь и бла-бла-бла, чувствую, что сотни глаз просто пронзили насквозь...А когда дети вышли на конкурс на сцену, пришлось сначала расскзать , как раскручивать юлу, показать, научить.... Конкурс, по -большому счету, завалился...Но не в этом дело... Вроде игрушка не из числа артефактов.....? А вот как-то так.... Скоро там же окажутся скакалки? :Tu:

----------


## лариса львовна

> Вроде игрушка не из числа артефактов.....?


только вот в магазине действительно не найдёшь(у нас)я заказывала в своё время в нижний родные привезли и то говорят за юлой нормального размера побегали...а скакалки слава богу даже лежат)))а вопрос хороший затронула.не дадим забыть юлу!

----------


## Гульнур

Привет всем! Так хочется чаще заглядывать, а не получается. Завалились  работой. Провели большой праздник на 1 июня, 3 июня выпускной в детском саду, 4 июня ездили на областной праздник "Сабантуй", сегодня открытие летней площадки провели. Теперь готовимся 11 июня ехать на областной фестиваль "Певческое поле" и еще много-много- много всего...... И это при том что ночами шью костюмы для персонажей и участников худ. самодеятельности.  Устала......Живу на чистом драйве...
А как у вас дела? Пишите хоть немного, охота общаться.

----------


## Натник

> Устала......Живу на чистом драйве...


не бережешь себя.... а ведь так недавно тебе сделали операцию... :Nono:

----------


## Гульнур

Люблю свою работу. И без него не могу. Меня и начальство уже ругает, говорят чтоб не рвалась. а я по другому не могу. Да мне кажется у нас на форуме все такие же как и я - трудоголики, любящие свою работу. А иначе они бы здесь не были

----------


## Скибыч

> 11 июня ехать на областной фестиваль "Певческое поле"


Я тоже туда же))). Только 12-го. 11-го гулянье вечером - боюсь не успеть. Приезжаем с репетиции по-разному. Бывало и к 12 ночи.

----------


## Рамоновна

А у нас сегодня- открытие "РАМОНСКОГО РОДНИКА"! Трудно описать чувства, которые меня переполняют: радость, ожидание встречи с прекрасными людьми и не менее замечательными песнями, вскусный шашлык и...!!!

Вот, смотрите, он здесь:

http://rodnik.bardy.org/

----------


## Гульнур

> Я тоже туда же))). Только 12-го. 11-го гулянье вечером - боюсь не успеть. Приезжаем с репетиции по-разному. Бывало и к 12 ночи.


Вы наверное домой ездите, а мы то далеко живем, ночуем в Омске, в гостинице "Молодежный". Мы завтра рано утром в 6 часов выезжаем, и только 13 в 3 ночи будем дома.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А у нас было неожиданное событие - в среду к нам приезжали культработники из Тулы - директора ДК, муз. школ, работники управления. Интересно было пообщаться. Жалко времени было мало!

----------


## лариса львовна

девочки!где можно почитать про платные услуги и можно ли проводить платные праздники(на вызов свадьбы день рож.юбилеи)от СДК у меня не автономное учреждение.и что за документ нужен при оформлении заказа.помогите пожалуйста с этим вопросом.

----------


## Бирюза

> у меня не автономное учреждение.и что за документ нужен при оформлении заказа.помогите пожалуйста с этим вопросом


Дорогая Лариса Львовна ! Мы автономные, но и бюджетные учреждения могут оказывать платные услуги
У нас так : сначала заполняем с заказчиком "бланк заказа"  ( я такой-то прошу оказать мне след.услуги.....перечисляется) затем мы просчитываем сколько  это стоит ( по прейскуранту или договорная цена)затем  заполняем "договор возмездного оказания услуг" и заказчик расплачивается или по безналу или через кассу ДК ( с соответствующим оформление бух. документов)
Образцы  договоров есть в рабочем компе,если нужно скину
И еще тема "платные" услуги есть в разделе "Документы"( работники культурно-досуговыхучреждений)

----------


## Ингуша

Ребята!Просто умоляю вас о помощи!Муж переустанавливал винду   в кабинете директора и нечаянно удалил папку с ее документами. (она хранила их на диске С). Слезы,истерика,гнев................ Не могу пока точно понять,что там было наиболее ценное,но на данный момент слез больше всего по поводу "колективний договір районного комунального закладу РБК",она печатала его несколько месяцев.Пожалуйста,если кто то может мне помочь- просто умоляю!!!Чем смогу поделиться в ответ - с радостью поделюсь.Буду должницей навек.

----------


## Рамоновна

Послушайте замечательную песню Александра Цилькера про наш РАМОНСКИЙ РОДНИК!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.playcast.ru/view/1592766/...dd92a7d54eb7pl

----------


## 40ina2006

а из Ленинградской области в качестве гостей не принимаете?

----------


## Рамоновна

Конечно. Располагайтесь

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! откликнитесь, у кого в летнее время дискотеки. Меня интересует время проведения дискотек в летний период, и еще, стыдно конечно, ну не знаю, простите...какой закон гласит, что ДК, как общественное место должен работать до 23-00? и  есть ли он вообще... :Blush2:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Натник*, 



> какой закон гласит, что ДК, как общественное место должен работать до 23-00? и  есть ли он вообще...


 тоже хотелось бы узнать об этом. Наташ, у нас в СДК дискотеки проходят по средам, субботам и воскресеньям. В режиме работы, подписанном директором КДЦ и Главой, мы в это время должны работать с 20.00. до 23.00, но на практике мы работаем с 21.00 до 00.00, т.к. молодежь приходит в ДК только к этому времени (помогают родителям по - хозяйству), и мы идем им навтречу, понимая, что для сельской местности предложенный режим дискотек просто нереален ( причем, и директор и глава в курсе).

----------


## Натали_я

> *Натник*, 
>  но на практике мы работаем с 21.00 до 00.00, ( причем, и директор и глава в курсе).


Да,  мы работаем летом с 23.00 до 01.00, ситуация безвыходная. Глава утвердила  Положение о дискотеке в ДК (здесь на сайте брала и под свой ДК переделывала), несовершеннолетние приходят с совершеннолетними родственниками, а на кружковых моих родители написали доверенности на руководителей кружков. И мы их потом домой провожаем.

----------


## Натник

> Глава утвердила Положение о дискотеке в ДК


ну а наша не хочет, сказала - я на себя брать ответственность не хочу... вот и все, а если что случись, то я буду виновата в том, что общественное место было открыто после 23-00...

----------


## Натали_я

Мдяяя..... Ну попробуй сама утверди, а с ней согласуй. У меня, хоть и утверждено, а всеравно ответственность на моей шее висит. А где у вас прописано, что общественное место должно быть закрыто  после 23.00? А как же массовые гуляния (Новогодняя ночь, день села)? Сделай Приказ  об изменении режима работы дискотеки. Что говорят по этому поводу сотрудники милиции (инспектор по несовершеннолетним)? У нас идут на небольшие уступки, т.к.  по этому закону им самим еще толком ничего не ясно (в смысле один отдел говорит, что надо ТАК, а другой, что наоборот  :Taunt: ).

----------


## Натник

> Что говорят по этому поводу сотрудники милиции (инспектор по несовершеннолетним)?


инспектор по делам несовершеннолетних, милиция, прокуратура, отдел по молодежке районный, все в один голос (правда в устной форме) дискотеку после 23-00 НЕ делать!

----------


## вокся

у нас с 1 июня до 1 сентября дискотека закрыта.... В регионе действует закон, по которому дети до 16 лет должны быть дома в 22:00, до 18 - в 23:00. О чем говорить, если в десять заканчиваются только все садово-огородные работы?... А так, наш РДК работает по пятницам-воскресеньям до 23х. Иначе - себе дороже. На Новый год, День победы и День района(села) местные власти разных уровней и направлений разрешают на улице проводить мероприятие по усмотрению организаторов, т. е. нас. 
Дурдом, короче, с одной стороны. И хорошо, что есть вечера свободные летом - с другой...

----------


## Натник

> у нас с 1 июня до 1 сентября дискотека закрыта....


Оксана, а где это у вас??? :Blush2: я не знаю где это - край реликтовых лесов.... :Blink:

----------


## вокся

Алтайский край) Я живу в 5 км от ленточного реликтового соснового бора :Ok:

----------


## лариса львовна

привет!сегодня звонила подруге в соседний район так им выдали приказ чтобы работали в летнее время с21-24.вот так.
сама на работе не нашла(да и не найдёшь ничего смотрят на меня и не понимают что я у них спрашиваю...короче дурдом)
а в районный поеду в ближайшее время...там дадут точно ,отсканирую и выложу,чтобы посмотрели что с чем едят. :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки! У нас на день города 10 сентября планируется делать фестиваль фольклорных коллективов. Это будет первый раз, как получится - пока не знаем. Планируем сделать без присуждения мест, всё по дружески. Администрация обещала проплатить какое-то количество мест в гостинице, и питание участников. Кому интересно - пишите!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Ребята всех поздравляю с победами! СКибыч, поздравляю, от души рада за дипломированного специалиста с Красным Дипломом! 
А я делюсь радостью я в отпуске, ура!!!!!!! 
Насчет дискотек согласна, до 11 это вообще не резон молодежь выходит на улицу в 11, а потом все по барам шарятся!

----------


## лариса львовна

> шарятся!


они у нас на остановке и в старых домах (что особенно страшно)зависают.Проблема конечно большая...и завлечь молодёжь тоже не чем(ни светомузыки ,ни красивого интерьера)конечно же они тянутся в бары...где всё на высшем уровне,да и пить можно там ,никто не гоняет...наоборот делают акции -приведи друга и ты получишь скидку 50%.Девочки!да что мы сделать то можем?!Не будем же мы их привязывать :Meeting:

----------


## лариса львовна

Сейчас пришла газета и в ней как раз обсуждается эта тема...у нас разработали программу духовно-нравственное воспитание молодёжи лукояновского района на 2012-2016 годы.Что из этого получится покажет время...

----------


## lesyanew

> инспектор по делам несовершеннолетних, милиция, прокуратура, отдел по молодежке районный, все в один голос (правда в устной форме) дискотеку после 23-00 НЕ делать!


У нас то же самое: строго до 23.00, но народу в это время нет.

----------


## Zabanka

И не говорите....беда с этими дискотеками((((( Лучше бы они детей вылавливали по барам. В начале июня провели дискотеку одну, так милиция за два часа три раза пришла! Конечно, после такого никто больше и не пойдет на дискотеку.

----------


## Таня Л

> ...какой закон гласит, что ДК, как общественное место должен работать до 23-00?


Привет всем! Мы летом дискотеки не проводим, начинаются дискотеки в парке на открытом воздухе, смысла нет жечь свет. Работаем детские площадки: кино, детские дискотеки с конкурсами. А в осенне-зимний период наши дискотеки заканчиваются в 21.30, так как в основе своей к нам приходят несовершеннолетние, а совершеннолетние ходят по ночным клубам, где есть алкоголь и т.д. Милиция, вернее полиция дежурит, а с ними разговор короткий, ругаться бесполезно, сказал:"Фиолетово", значит "фиолетово" :Smile3:  Подходят к диджею и коротко произносят: "Вырубай!"
Девочки и мальчики, ткните, пожалуйста носом, где можно найти про муниципальное задание...До нашей глубинки это тоже дошло, и я теперь "творю" очень редко. Мои друзья - компьютер, принтер и пачки бумаги :Smile3:

----------


## Таня Л

Да-а-а-а, давненько я не заглядывала в беседку. Тока не бейте меня за вопрос :Grin:  : А когда у нас спасибки появились? Их же не было, да? :Blush2:

----------


## гунька

> Да-а-а-а, давненько я не заглядывала в беседку. Тока не бейте меня за вопрос : А когда у нас спасибки появились? Их же не было, да?


 Бить не будем, но похихикаем...))))) танюшка, ты с Луны свалилась? Уже давненько.... :Taunt:

----------


## muxlen

> Девочки и мальчики, ткните, пожалуйста носом, где можно найти про муниципальное задание...До нашей глубинки это тоже дошло,


Здравствуйте, коллеги!!! До нас уже дошло, но что это и с чем это едят никто не понял (бухгалтерия с администрацией ждут, когда разберёмся мы). Пока готовим документы для перехода в бюджетное  учреждение нового типа.

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята, всем приветик. Примите потеряшку вновь в свои ряды? Извиняюсь за столь дительное отсутствие, но я по уважительной причине. Начну делиться радостными новостями из-за которых я и пропала. 3 июня 2011 года СВЕРШИЛОСЬ!!!! - я стала замужней дамой. Процесс подготовки длился почти пол года с февраля месяца, было много споров, нервов, обид, огорчений и тревог, но оно того стоило!!! Этот один из самых счастливых дней моей жизни прошёл на одном дыхании, всё было так как мы и планировали и даже збылась моя детская мечта, за мной приехал розовый лимузин!!! По программе и артистам тоже было всё замечательно никто нас не разочаровал!!! Смотрю сейчас фото и видео весь день улыбка не сходила с моего лица, как будто была приклена. Праздник получился отличный и для нас и для гостей, старалась продумать все мелочи и вроде получилось. Ну есть и ещё одна радостная новость я не только успела стать за эти месяцы моего изчезновения замужней леди, но ещё и мамой, так что я теперь не одна - нас стало трое. И какое это оказывается счастье понимать что во мне бьётся 2 сердца - моё и нашей доченьки!!! Так что год кролика оказался очень счастливым. Если ещё квартирный вопрос решиться как мы задумали и роды пройдут хорошо, то этот год станет самым счастлдивым в моей жизни!!!

----------


## Таня Л

> Ребята, всем приветик. Примите потеряшку вновь в свои ряды?


Надюшка, привет!!! Мы тут сами все потеряшки. Тихо-тихо в нашей беседочке, лето :Smile3: 




> Начну делиться радостными новостями из-за которых я и пропала. 3 июня 2011 года СВЕРШИЛОСЬ!!!! - я стала замужней дамой.


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! Семья - это здорово!  :Tender:  :Vishenka 33:  :016: 




> И какое это оказывается счастье понимать что во мне бьётся 2 сердца - моё и нашей доченьки!!!


Надюшка, ты просто умничка. Все будет просто замечательно. Слов нет, одни радостные эмоции. Так здорово, что где-то за много километров живет счастливый человечек - Надюша.  :Tender:

----------


## Леди N

*Цинториончик*, Поздравляем! Будьте счастливы ВСЕГДА ! :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

НАДЕЖДА, мои поздравления! Будьте  самой счастливой и самой любящей парой на свете!

Начинается новый творческий сезон, и новые плохие-хорошие события не заставляют себя ждать.

Сегодня узнала, что нашумевшее повышение зарплаты на 6% у нас не состоится- нет в бюджете денег. Повысили только тем, у кого минималка была, а у основного творческого состава повышение "съели" надбавки- их просто уменьшили.

С нового года обещают вернуть коммунальные. В каком объеме- пока неизвестно, Но есть надежда, что это будет больше, чем сегодняшние 290 р.

В нашем районе принято решение ВСЕ учреждения культуры оставить казенными. Село ликует.

Глава городского поселения- райцентра забирает к себе РДК. А наши коллеги ведут себя теперь просто дико: все свои действия и слова сводят к "мы теперь не ваши, и какой вы нам теперь указ?" Хотя ВСЯ материалка- звук, инструменты, костюмы- стоит на балансе в культуре. Готовят сейчас день поселка. САМИ! На оргкомитеты руководитель отдела по культуре не приглашается принципиально. Какая-то нехорошая ситуация. 
Бедое-бедное одеялко РДК! Только-только починили-подремонтировали-оснастили, и тут же начинается его перетягивание!

----------


## лариса львовна

девочки!кто-нибудь слышал о том что можно работать на 0.5ставки и получать пособие по уходу за ребёнком?у меня техничка вчера (у неё 1 год сыну)сказала что выйти хочет и что знакомая её так работает...может я чего-то не знаю?я её уверяла что или пособие или зарплата или оформи на мужа ,а сама выходи.

----------


## Рамоновна

*лариса львовна*,

" Право на ежемесячное пособие по уходу за ребенком сохраняется в случае, если лицо, находящееся в отпуске по уходу за ребенком, работает на условиях неполного рабочего времени или на дому, а также в случае продолжения обучения."

"В соответствии со статьей 93 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации работа на условиях неполного рабочего времени не влечет каких-либо ограничений продолжительности ежегодного основного оплачиваемого отпуска, исчисления трудового стажа и других трудовых прав."

----------


## Цинториончик

Ой, спасибочки!!! А то я ещё в декрет не ушла, а уже начинаю скучать по работе, а оказывается есть такая хорошая возможность!!!

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте форумчане. Я у вас новичок, работаю в ДК 5 лет. Почитала вашу переписку и, если честно, чувствую себя полным "лузером". Вы такие все профи! Здорово. У меня к вам небольшая просьба, у нас в ДК скоро будет проходить аттестация, наш директор сказал, что достаточно знать должностную инструкцию (но в это мало верится), с отдела Культуры прислали "бумажку", что будут спрашивать индивидуальные методические разработки. Мероприятия провожу по обычной схеме, особых нововведений, которые чисто мои , нет. Может вы что-нибудь посоветуете?

----------


## Рамоновна

*девушка с севера*, 



> индивидуальные методические разработки.


это сценарии, написанные вами. Даже если они наполовину состоят из стихов других авторов- Ваше личное авторство заключается в *неповторимом*  их сочетании. 
А 



> особых нововведений, которые чисто мои


Это уже инновационные методы и формы, которые даже у профи появляются очень редко.

Аттестация у всех, по-моему, проходит по-разному. Делиться с вами моим опытом смысла не имеет. Но вот чтобы кого-нибудь не аттестовали-такого не встречала. В культуре и так проблема с кадрами, не до чистки рядов.

----------


## лариса львовна

*девушка с севера*, 



> особых нововведений, которые чисто мои , нет.


почитай побольше сообщений на форуме и у тебя будет столько новых идей и направлений в работе!например я уже хочу на работу,спасибо Рамоновне подсказала как это сделать ...и поверь мне у тебя всё изменится...
и знаешь ли я себя 



> полным "лузером".


не чувствую!как может быть лузер на нашей работе?Извени может я самокретична,но я тоже многое не знала до форума ,да и сейчас многое узнаю ...но какая же я лузер?да и ты тоже?!
учится у более опытных и узнавать что-то новое это интересно ....и зачем ощущать себя глупым человеком!
форум для этого и создан ....для общения и передачи информации.
самое главное здесь дружная семья ,которая поможет в трудную минуту.
Как Курица не раз говорит ...вот тебе пинок ....вот этого пинка частенько и не хватает ,чтобы такое завернуть....ууууух.




> Может вы что-нибудь посоветуете?


не переживай! всё будет хорошо! :Derisive:

----------


## девушка с севера

Большое спасибо за поддержку. Я работаю в сельском Доме Культуры, и у нас нехватки кадров не ощущается. Конечно никого не уволят, но коллектив немного лихорадит, вот и я немного заразилась. Спасибо за совет про методические разработки, у меня полно таких сценариев. В основном это конферанс концертов. Выступают, в основном, одни и те же, да и публикапочти одна и та же. от и приходится каждый раз из кожи вон лезть, чтоб людям было интересно.

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*, 



> В культуре и так проблема с кадрами, не до чистки рядов.


Ой, Ириша, твоими бы устами.....Наш Глава говорит: "Пусть хоть все разбегутся, других найду"....вот и разбегаемся потихоньку. Больно и обидно, что стало с нашим ДК...

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*гунька*, Ален, а ты посмотри что Ирины в подписи стоИт))) "Когда перед талантом закрывают двери, время их всё равно распахивает". :Grin:

----------


## лариса львовна

Привет всем!Сегодня у нас отмечается день района...была там в клубных рядах.Проходил Шанцев.Как и ожидали...прошёл,покивал,сказал голосистые...подарили бочёнок мёда.Море критики от меня как всегда...вообщем прошло и галочка.Если кому-то интересно что было расскажу поподробнее.Подметила для себя кое-что...





> перед талантом закрывают двери,


встретила знакомую с мужем,который был как палка в рдк выручалка...оказывается съели,видишь ли жена за стаж в трудовой шить костюмы отказывается...нет,не ценят нас ни сколько!Обидно,досадно,но ладно...терпим и работаем .

----------


## Рамоновна

*Начальство* - это объективная реальность, существующая независимо от нашего желания и данная нам в ощущении ежедневной необходимости его терпеть.

               Это терпение регулярно вознаграждается денежным пособием, именуемым заработной платой. 
Размер ее *не зависит* от унижений подчиненного, а учитывает только их протяженность. Естественно, подчиненные, промаявшись на одном месте большее время, получают больше и меньше высовываются с инициативами. Им уже есть что терять. А многолетний опыт выживания на службе учит, что успех в любом случае перепадает начальству,когда как неудача всегда навешивается на подчиненного.
*Начальство повсюду в мире  одинаково в своей тупости и самодовольстве. Только затылки  разные.* 
Подчиненный нередко считает, что где-то начальники умнее, чем те, которые ему попадаются. В частном бизнесе такое случается. Как говорят, в семье не без урода. На государственной службе это исключено.

    Большинство начальников повсеместно глупы и мало кто из подчиненных  этого не знает. Другое дело, что не все решаются говорить об этом открыто. Слово не воробей, поймают - вылетишь. 
И неизвестно, на какого дурака потом нарвешься, вновь устраиваясь на работу. Уж лучше терпеть кого знаешь...

    Начальникам также известно о своей глупости, но в отличие от подчиненных, они ее всячески доказывают. Это единственное, что им удается.  Поскольку не каждый дурак на такое решается, то понятно, почему руководящая работа хорошо оплачивается.

    Не удивительно  и то, что большинство подчиненных хотят стать начальниками. Так и должно быть.  Потому что в жизни дураков больше, чем начальников, как бы они не размножались.

    Итак, что же такое начальник? 
Начальник - это существо,которое ничего не умеет делать и поэтому ему нужны подчиненные. Эти  субъекты  выполняют всю порученную начальнику работу, оправдывают его существование и способствуют его продвижению по служебной лестнице.

    Начальники делятся на плохих и очень плохих. Хороший начальник все умеет делать сам, и поэтому ему нужны не подчиненные, а помощники. Или подельники. 

                      Задача начальника состоит в том, чтобы заставлять работать других, контролировать их, хвалить и ругать. Последнее - самое ценное. 

                В таких случаях  главное понимать - если начальник ругается, значит он хочет испортить вам настроение и поднять свое. Не поддавайтесь. Всегда помните: начальников много, а вы - одни. 

                Если вы чувствительны  и склонны к медитации, то при неприятной для вас беседе, глядя начальнику в лицо, *повторяйте про себя что-либо вроде “ Ну и дурак же ты...”* Только не переиграйте и не спорьте. Любое оправдание будет расценено как обвинение  его  в некомпетентности и тупости. А начальники этого не любят.
                Они вообще не любят, когда про них говорят правду. Лучше, придав лицу озабоченное выражение, думайте о чем-нибудь приятном. Главное в конце пообещать приложить все усилия и поблагодарить за критику.

     Дайте ему понять, что он не зря перед вами выпендривался.

          Знайте себе цену, если она конечно есть. Но молча. Иначе начальник вам этого не простит. При этом все же помните, что вы всегда проживете без него, а вот начальник без подчиненного - никто. И как никто  это понимает.
              Если вам не повезло, и вы нарвались на абсолютного нелюдя, не тратьте силы на борьбу и стрессы. Ваша жизнь слишком коротка, чтобы ею кто-то манипулировал. 

 Это не начальник вас держит на вашем месте, а вы за него работаете!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Вот так!

----------


## лариса львовна

*Рамоновна*, :Ok:  :Derisive:

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*,  :Taunt:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Леди N

> ... Вот так!


Жёстко. Наверное, Вас кто- то очень сильно обидел. Наверняка из зависти, потому что Вы по- настоящему талантливы. Начальники они тоже люди и очень разные. Единомышленники среди них тоже встречаются... Главное верить в то, что ВРЕМЯ ПЕРЕД ТАЛАНТОМ ДВЕРИ ВСЁ РАВНО РАСПАХИВАЕТ. Держитесь!

----------


## алексаша

Здравствуйте! Очень рада пообщаться с коллегами. Сама по профессии педагог, но в культуре успела поработать 2 года. До сих пор посещаю народный хор русской песни, с удовольствием хожу на все мероприятия и радуюсь, как ребёнок. Особое удовольствие доставляет подготовка к мероприятиям. Уже много лет занимаюсь проведением свадеб, юбилеев.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, к счастью, писала я это не о своих начальниках, хотя и они такими порой бывают...

----------


## девушка с севера

> Привет всем!Сегодня у нас отмечается день района...была там в клубных рядах.Проходил Шанцев.Как и ожидали...прошёл,покивал,сказал голосистые...подарили бочёнок мёда.Море критики от меня как всегда...вообщем прошло и галочка.Если кому-то интересно что было расскажу поподробнее.Подметила для себя кое-что...


Здравствуйте, у нас 3 сентября День поселка. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, как у вас прошел День района, может я что на заметку возьму. У нас все проходит примерно по такому плану: 1. Торжественная часть(поздравления, награждения);
2. Концертная часть;3. Конкурсная программа для взрослых и одновременно начинает работать детская площадка; 4. Спортивные мероприятия; 5. Дискотека; 6. Фейерверк. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## лариса львовна

*девушка с севера*, 
Привет!Писать буду по мере воспоминаний..ок?Проходило на стадионе.С одной стороны были торговые ряды,(пирожки,лимонад,шоколад,шашлык и т.д),летние кафе со столиками.Один угол был оформлен выставкой фотографий и информацией о районе,стенд знаменитых людей.




> Конкурсная программа для взрослых


ничего такого не было,хотя я ждала..




> детская площадка


были качели разные,батуты огромные,паровозик,горка с шарами,тир.
Ждала игровую интересную программу,но увы и ах,её не было..
Напротив торговых рядов стояли клубные ряды.У каждого сельсовета было по 10 м.На столах лежали поделки ,разные явства,самогон(у кого-то наливка,брага),выпечка. раздавалось всё кроме поделок бесплатно,хотя многие спрашивали цены на рукоделие,особенно интересовали картины,резьба по дереву.
Концертная часть ...в начале по два номера показывали все сельские дома культуры,затем песни районного ,затем вручение благ.писем,звания почётный гражданин района...
Ну тут уж прёт из меня критика..понимаю всё не так легко организовать...понимаю труд колосальный,но!Где же интересная программа?Даже передеваться артистам приходилось за раскрытыми платками.Немного внимания артистам тоже надо уделить.Из 3х микрафонов остался до шанцева только один.Слышно было только до второго ряда.И!сидячий ряд был только один!кошмар..Сцена украшена была так...задник -плакат типа слався слався родной край,дорожка к микрофонам.и всё!шарики?а жирно показалось наверное!
играл оркестр губернатора,он и сам спел,был выход императрицы(наш район по прказу екатерины2 основали)
приезжал народный ансамбль с арзамаса.
Девочки!Ну понимаю ,а может и не права?Почему только народные песни и танцы?скукота..
Многие возмущались в толпе ,ждали чего то такого эххх...все конечно молодцы спели сплясали,но ведь можно программу и повеселее с каким то задором...концерт концерту рознь...





> 5. Дискотека; 6. Фейерверк


это проходило потом на площади.кстати звук так и не устроили...устроил его тот самый кого из рдк съели..благо он на площади с женой гулял.народ начал скандировать его фамилию чтобы он спел,он отказался..тогда народ поднял его на руки и на сцену принесли...спел он после того как сказал что звук сейчас наладит...и таких в культуре не держат!парень на все руки от скуки!




> может я что на заметку возьму


совет не затягивай с вручением благ.писем,ну не 20 сразу!тошно так долго слушать и стоять.И не нельзя ли обойтись без водки перед концертом?наблюдаю это у многих.это что своеобразная валерианка?
Не могу что-то посоветовать ...день посёлка не проводилось у нас не разу...только в этом году что-то сразу с двух недельной разницей проходят...
Надо в программе что-то весёлое!Поработать со зрителями.Частушки с продёргиванием,ведь село своё знаете,да и слухами полны...Но всё в меру!
Если что-то конкретное интересует спрашивайте,отвечу.

----------


## девушка с севера

За такую организацию у нас бы все по шапке получили. Вот со звуком что будет я не знаю. У нас звукорежиссер сын директора. Его всегда оправдают, но Дне Молодежи было что то похожее на ваш праздник. Благодарственных писем будет больше 20, здесь никуда не деться, т.к. совместно со Днем поселка празднуем еще и День нефтяной и газовой промышленности. Пока они своих работников отметят, пока все выступят... тягомотина, но народ к этому времени уже примет на грудь и потребует веселья. Конкурсные программы надеюсь пройдут хорошо.

----------


## девушка с севера

> И не нельзя ли обойтись без водки перед концертом?наблюдаю это у многих.это что своеобразная валерианка?


И еще у нас с этим очень строго. Во время праздники ни-ни, только после. Пьяный ведущий это же кошмар! 



> Сцена украшена была так...задник -плакат типа слався слався родной край,дорожка к микрофонам.и всё!шарики?а жирно показалось наверное!


 Финансирование у нас тоже оставляет желать лучшего, все только на голом энтузиазме. Наш художник только по помойкам не ходит, ищет материал для оформления

----------


## лариса львовна

> оркестр губернатора,


во наплела то...стыды.играл губернский оркестр
и шарики то были 2колонны около задника. :Blush2: 
мастер класс показывали педагоги из школы искуств(резьба по дереву и рисование).

----------


## девушка с севера

У нас на следующий год будут юбилейные торжества района и поселка, будем приглашать группы и хореографические коллективы, может кто посоветует чтоб не сильно дорого, но хорошо

----------


## лариса львовна

> хореографические коллективы


если бы передо мной встала такая задача я позвала коллективы из колледжа культуры.Там действительно класс показывают,а поют как...ммм заслушаешься!
Каждый своё болото хвалит :Yes4:  :Derisive:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги!

Креативная творческая команда России -Украины -Германии

Приглашает 24-28 октября 2011 года в Сочи!


2-й Международный Фестиваль Мастеров Праздника "Арт-Магистраль" - "Новогодний Круиз"

-Впервые в России игровой тренинг "Факультет Праздника". Эксклюзивные авторские программы.


- Мастер-классы ведущих специалистов индустрии праздника;


- Международный конкурс "Мастер Праздника".


 Престижная награда "Золотой Микрофон";


- "Эвент- Успех " - секреты  процветающего  бизнеса;


-  Ярмарка творческих проектов ( готовые кейсы);


-  Пиар, продвижение, арт-психология,актерское мастерство и др.


-  Уникальные  мастер-классы, идеи, формы работы;


В команде мастеров: Ася Беглярова(Мариуполь),Оксана Ожогина (Курган),Светлана Полянская(Москва), Виталий Доля(Омск)


Только в Сочи! Все новое и лучшее для вас!


Выдаются свидетельства Международного образца,дипломы участников.

Запись на участие: (перейти по ссылке):

http://eventaprofi.forumei.ru/

Автор и руководитель проекта -Марина Голик: 8-906-473-41-42

----------


## Катя_Катя

Ребята, интересно у вас!!! А мне похвастать нечем; зато ЗАЧЧИТАЛАСЬ!!!!!!

----------


## Гульнур

Всем привет!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я тоже давно не заглядывала, соскучилааааааааааааааааась. Дело ближе к осени, теперь времени побольше будет, сможем снова пообщаться. Лето было до того загруженным, что времени не хватало даже заглянуть в форум. 
Надюша-Цинториончик!!! Поздравляю тебя! Будьте счастливы!!!!
Какое оказывается затратное дело - свадьба. У меня тоже дочка в августе замуж вышла.

----------


## Скибыч

> А мне похвастать нечем;


это дело наживное :Yes4: 

а вот нам есть чем. на совете директоров выдали бланк "Отчет об использовании произведений" ежеквартальный.
теперь нужно указывать все произведения, которые мы используем(стихи, песни, рассказы..и до бесконечности), их авторов, название(причем русские на русском, иностранные - на языке оригинала(придется хореографу учить еще и арабскую вязь)), длительность звучания, исполнителя, изготовителя фонограммы.
5 % со спесчета отчисляем...правда, непонятно кому. то ли изготовителю, то ли правообладателю, то ли как обычно - в "Фонд озеленения Луны"...то бишь "в никуда"

----------


## Рамоновна

> в "Фонд озеленения Луны"...


СУПЕР-Р-Р-Р!!!

----------


## Леди N

> это дело наживное
> 
> а вот нам есть чем. на совете директоров выдали бланк "Отчет об использовании произведений" ежеквартальный.
> теперь нужно указывать все произведения, которые мы используем(стихи, песни, рассказы..и до бесконечности), их авторов, название(причем русские на русском, иностранные - на языке оригинала(придется хореографу учить еще и арабскую вязь)), длительность звучания, исполнителя, изготовителя фонограммы.
> 5 % со спесчета отчисляем...правда, непонятно кому. то ли изготовителю, то ли правообладателю, то ли как обычно - в "Фонд озеленения Луны"...то бишь "в никуда"


Вот это да!!! Без комментов!!! :Vishenka 28: 

Однажды я ставила спекталь по пьесе Титовой и Староторжского "Холм лесных духов". Спекталь был показан на районном театрфестивале. Информация об этом прошла на сайте районного города. В управление культуры района пришло гневное письмо, что мы нарушаем закон об авторском праве и делаем деньги, не делясь с авторами пьесы. Управление культуры писало ответ на гневное письмо о том, что никакого валового сбора с наших спектаклей нет, что мы таким образом на хорошем материале развиваем детей и всё... На этом переписка закончилась...
  Конечно, авторские права- с этим не поспоришь..... Но культуру этот закон запросто задушит... :Tu: 

У нас пока ничего про 




> "Отчет об использовании произведений"


  не слышно...

----------


## Гульнур

> это дело наживное
> 
> а вот нам есть чем. на совете директоров выдали бланк "Отчет об использовании произведений" ежеквартальный.
> теперь нужно указывать все произведения, которые мы используем(стихи, песни, рассказы..и до бесконечности), их авторов, название(причем русские на русском, иностранные - на языке оригинала(придется хореографу учить еще и арабскую вязь)), длительность звучания, исполнителя, изготовителя фонограммы.
> 5 % со спесчета отчисляем...правда, непонятно кому. то ли изготовителю, то ли правообладателю, то ли как обычно - в "Фонд озеленения Луны"...то бишь "в никуда"



Ой,ё......... какой дурдом!!!!!!! Не дай бог до нас дойдут эти нововведения, как никак в одной области живем. и так эта бумажная работа забирает большую часть времени. В основном личного времени, так как рабочего времени на бумаги не хватает.

----------


## Скибыч

вот так это выглядит

----------


## Натник

вот дурдом... :Blink: такое только у нас могут придумать... :Yes4:

----------


## swetik72

Всем добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста советом ,идеей. У нас в РДК 22 сентября открытие творческого сезона,хочется что-нибудь замутить такого-эдакого, ну вы все меня поняли :Yes4: Заранее всем спасибо!!!А может быть посмотреть в какой-нибудь другой темке? :No2:

----------


## Taskultura

Добрый день, мы открытие творческого сезона проводим примерно вот так - http:/*************.com/files/w2o98slls, еще идут презентации и видиоролики, в фойе столики с буклетами коллективов и фотоальбомы.
Скромненько,и тоже очень хочется свежих идей!

----------


## Гульнур

Всем привет!!! Сегодня только приехала с Новосибирска. Возила молодежный коллектив на сибирский фестиваль татарской молодежи. Было здорово!

----------


## Скибыч

Начинаем заполнять табличку. Не подскажете, друзья, авторов песни "Непогода" А. Гросу. Нигде не нашел информации. Сама пишет?

----------


## Натник

> Начинаем заполнять табличку. Не подскажете, друзья, авторов песни "Непогода" А. Гросу. Нигде не нашел информации. Сама пишет?


начинаются дни золотые... :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## гунька

> Начинаем заполнять табличку. Не подскажете, друзья, авторов песни "Непогода" А. Гросу. Нигде не нашел информации. Сама пишет?


Юр, вот нашла....

Автор текста (слов):
Куровский В. 
Композитор (музыка):
Квинта Р.

----------


## ULIA+

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Юля. Последние 11 лет работаю в сельском ДК, в 360 км. от СПб.Поселок небольшой( 2 тыс. примерно), поэтому я и швец, и жнец и на дуде игрец, как обычно в таких случаях. По профессии я хореограф, но кроме этих прямых обязанностей пишу сценариии, веду концерты, тамадю, скачу по сцене то бабой Ягой , то Снегурочкой,  курирую все, что связано с детским досугом, до недавнего времени еще и документацией немного занималась( слава Богу, теперь этим занимается моя бывшая ученица). У нас для поселка шикарный ДК, 3 года назад сделали капитальный ремонт, 20 человек работников,  из них творческих - 10( правда включая прикладников). Все это благодаря тому, что мы проживаем в краю вепсов - малочисленного финно-угорского народа, у нас проходит ежегодный Областной вепсский праздник( фестиваль вепсской культуры).Ну вот как-то так.

----------


## девушка с севера

Всем привет. Уважаемые культработники, подскажите, люди каких профессий относятся к педагогам? У нас возник спор про воспитателей и работников ДДТ, ДШИ и нужно ли их чествовать 5 октября на праздничном концерте?

----------


## ULIA+

> Всем привет. Уважаемые культработники, подскажите, люди каких профессий относятся к педагогам? У нас возник спор про воспитателей и работников ДДТ, ДШИ и нужно ли их чествовать 5 октября на праздничном концерте?


Мы относим, как правило.В трудовой у них стоит педагог дополнительного образования и в дипломах у многих тоже. ( А еще с  этого года отделили педагогов дошкольных учреждений от школьных - у них теперь отдельный день есть - не знаю , правда, когда)

----------


## Скибыч

> отделили


заведующая МУК ЦБС ругает нашего библиотекаря за то, что мы указываем и ее, когда проводим совместные мероприятия. а когда на совещании(давно уже) сказал, про совместную работу с нашим музеем, то удостоился недоброго взгляда зав. районным музеем. и наша "хранительница старины" просит не говорить, что она проводит с нами митинги и всякие другие мероприятия. такие вот дела.

----------


## гунька

> Всем привет. Уважаемые культработники, подскажите, люди каких профессий относятся к педагогам? У нас возник спор про воспитателей и работников ДДТ, ДШИ и нужно ли их чествовать 5 октября на праздничном концерте?


Приветик всем! А я считаю, что и школы искусств, и педагоги доп.образования. и муз. школа-все они ПЕДАГОГИ! и чествовать надо всех! и воспитателей в том числе. Всегда так и было. А то, что сейчас отделяют-да и пусть их.....Мы вот по-старинке!

----------


## LUSHA

> А еще с  этого года отделили педагогов дошкольных учреждений от школьных - у них теперь отдельный день есть - не знаю , правда, когда)


Был 27 сентября.

----------


## Гульнур

> заведующая МУК ЦБС ругает нашего библиотекаря за то, что мы указываем и ее, когда проводим совместные мероприятия. а когда на совещании(давно уже) сказал, про совместную работу с нашим музеем, то удостоился недоброго взгляда зав. районным музеем. и наша "хранительница старины" просит не говорить, что она проводит с нами митинги и всякие другие мероприятия. такие вот дела.


А у нас наоборот требуют проводить совместные мероприятия. Если они нам не помогают, их наоборот за это ругают. 
Интересно, такое различное отношение и в одной области.

----------


## Скибыч

> такое различное отношение и в одной области


А по поводу авторских прав - в Горьковском р-не(по слухам) прокуратура взбаламутила культуру. наши подстраховались. я так думаю и дальше пойдет волна. надолго ли? хочется, чтобы это был не "девятый вал"

----------


## Натник

Добрый вечер, коллеги!!!Есть у кого частушки на тему выборов, озадачили такой темой, самой выдумывать некогда готовимся к юбилею села. Пожалуйста!!!1 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## гунька

> Добрый вечер, коллеги!!!Есть у кого частушки на тему выборов, озадачили такой темой, самой выдумывать некогда готовимся к юбилею села. Пожалуйста!!!1


Натусь, в личку ответила. Сюда страшно.....политика, блин...

----------


## Орхидея

Здравствуйте!
Надеюсь на Вашу помощь, хотя времени осталось совсем немного...
Я хочу устроиться на работу в ТРК (нечто вроде ДК), там открываются разнообразные кружки по интересам. 
На мое резюме с интересом отреагировали, но я ума не преложу, с чего лучше начать и как организовать всё это дело.
 Нужно будет с детьми 5-8 лет проводить музыкальные занятия.
 Причем, дети будут как постоянные, так и приходящие на 1-2 раза - в этом и сложность. 
В группе будет 5-12 чел, занятия по 30 мин.
Конкретно работодатели еще сами не придумали, чего хотят - они только открывают проект.
Обыкновенные занятия со старой структурой не подойдут.
Классическое  "пение-слушание-движение", думаю, не пройдет.
Чем с ними заниматься? 
Как лучше построить занятие? 
Как подобрать материал? ...Если давать несложное - будет просто новичкам, но не интересно детям, посещающим занятия постоянно.
Просидела в инете сегодня весь день, но совсем растерялась...
Сегодня мне позвонили, и попросили провести открытое занятие уже в этот четверг - 2 дня на подготовку...
Стаж моей музпедработы 31 год - с детьми 1-8 лет (в саду музыкальным руководителем работаю. У нас в саду занимались и первоклашки). 
Караул! =) Помогите, пожалуйста, советами!
Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Классическое  "пение-слушание-движение", думаю, не пройдет.


Я не специалист, но думаю, что это будет самым верным решением. 
А вот что делать с постоянными детьми- может, они будут вашими помощниками-ассистентами? Будут помогать вам вести занятия? Вы, например, Волшебница или Фея музыки, а они- ваши нотки- помощники?
Можно даже им дать имена: До, Ре, и т.д.

----------


## Орхидея

> Я не специалист, но думаю, что это будет самым верным решением. 
> А вот что делать с постоянными детьми- может, они будут вашими помощниками-ассистентами? Будут помогать вам вести занятия? Вы, например, Волшебница или Фея музыки, а они- ваши нотки- помощники?
> Можно даже им дать имена: До, Ре, и т.д.


Спасибо, Рамоновна,  за хорошую идею!
Потом, действительно, можно их сделать помощниками.
(Главное, не провалиться в четверг - составляю конспект занятия, но тянет к серьезному занятию, а от меня ждут, похоже, яркую развлекуху).
Вчера сидела почти всю ночь - проблемы с тем, какие песни предложить.. не думала, что с песнями будет затор...=)

----------


## Tararam

Здравствуйте! Прошу вашего совета. Для нашего  СДК  администрация билеты не выдает и кассового аппарата  мы не имеем, школа дискотеки не проводит и поэтому к нам приходят все старшие классы. Комендантский час детей не пугает. В общем не дискотека а одно происшествие. Поэтому мы их просто перестали проводить. Но какое ВОЗМУЩЕНИЕ среди населения.....       А денежки конечно лишними не бывают, для нас это был единственный заработок  Скажите, а  как у Вас складывается обстановка?

----------


## Демух

> Здравствуйте! Прошу вашего совета. Для нашего  СДК  администрация билеты не выдает и кассового аппарата  мы не имеем, школа дискотеки не проводит и поэтому к нам приходят все старшие классы. Комендантский час детей не пугает. В общем не дискотека а одно происшествие. Поэтому мы их просто перестали проводить. Но какое ВОЗМУЩЕНИЕ среди населения.....       А денежки конечно лишними не бывают, для нас это был единственный заработок  Скажите, а  как у Вас складывается обстановка?


Я директор Городского Дворца культуры, своего счёта у нас нет, есть общий спец.счёт по отделу культуры, но кассу и билетное хозяйство мы ведём сами. Кроме гастрольно-концертных поездок обеспечиваем население развлекательными программами в самом ДК, проводим детские, молодёжные, "для тех, кто годы не считает" дискотеки. Все деньги идут в отдел культуры, на дискотеках у нас оформлены штатные единицы - ведущий, контроллёр, кассир, но всё равно тех денег, которые приносит дискотека не хватает им на зарплату, добиваем концертами, гастролями приезжих артистов и т.д. А вот прибыль мы всё равно не видим, даже если она есть - ей распоряжается отдел культуры. :Blink:

----------


## Yaloo

Всем здравствуйте!Меня зовут Ольга,работаю в сельском ДК художественным руководителем 2 года.Недавно меня назначили директором CДК . 2 года мы находимся на местном самоуправлении,помощи от администрации не видим,говорят "зарабатывайте".Уважаемые коллеги,подскажите как же можно заработать в маленьком селе?

----------


## Tararam

Здравствуйте Ольга! Поздравляю, я тоже новоиспеченный директор, и понимаю Ваши трудности у нас такое же положение. Глава говорит, чтобы дискотеки проводили, на которые  мы и зарабатывали какие-то деньги, НО билеты администрация выдавать не хочет и получается что наш заработок не легальный... и сами понимаете к чему это может привести. Скажите, а Вы можете проводить дискотеки?






> А вот прибыль мы всё равно не видим, даже если она есть - ей распоряжается отдел культуры.


А мы относимся к администрации поселения, обещают конечно с нового года перевести в район, и связываться с нашими копейками, которые мы собирали с дискотек они не хотят.Поэтому все деньги оставались у нас.

----------


## Yaloo

У нас есть билеты только на Бильярд...В нашем ДК есть небольшой тренажерный зал.Теперь мы решили сделать его платным...Но есть одна проблема,в зимний период наш ДК не отапливается совсем вот уже третий год...Лишь в комнате худрука стоит один обогреватель,который максимум нагревает +9 ..Как можно зарабатывать в таких условиях?И никому до нас дела нет.Обидно(((

----------


## Натник

*Yaloo*, а где именно вы живете?

----------


## ленсанна

> Уважаемые коллеги,подскажите как же можно заработать в маленьком селе?


Надо же...государства разные, а проблемы те же. Я тоже директор сельского ДК, и мы тоже зарабатывали дискотекой! Но вступил в силу закон о коррупции  :Nono:  И мы теперь у разбитого корыта...Провели благотворительную акцию- концерт, поставили урну для пожертвований...и получили по загривку за самодеятельность.  Прошу потихоньку  у друзей- предпринимателей, давлю на жалость..., но это не надолго.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Для нашего СДК администрация билеты не выдает и кассового аппарата мы не имеем,


Администрация не должна вам выдавать билеты. Вы сами должны их приобрести, зарегистрировать в налоговой, расценить, проставив на каждом билете цену, а выручку сдавать в кассу бухгалтерии. Из этой выручки начисляется зарплата и налоги, остальное ваше, если останется, конечно





> Уважаемые коллеги,подскажите как же можно заработать в маленьком селе?


У нас тоже небольшой поселок и до недавнего времени доход был только от дискотеки. Сейчас мы решили немного расширить свои платные услуги - открыли Изостудию и студию танца на платной основе. Оплата идет по квитанциям через Сбербанк на наш спец счет. Руководителям начисляется зарплата в соответствии с Договором. От кружков, конечно же, более весомая добавка к нашему скудному бюджету.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Yaloo, а где именно вы живете?


Присоединяюсь к Наташиному вопросу. Живем то мы в одной области.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> ей распоряжается отдел культуры.


Мы своими деньгами распоряжаемся сами. И это радует.

----------


## Yaloo

> Присоединяюсь к Наташиному вопросу. Живем то мы в одной области.


 Я живу в Каменском районе

----------


## Tararam

*ленсанна*, Прошу потихоньку у друзей- предпринимателей, давлю на жалость..., но это не надолго.

Наш глава тоже собирает предпринимателей по "большим праздникам" - День молодежи, День села.



> Администрация не должна вам выдавать билеты.


На деле получается, что должна. С наступлением местного самоуправления, мы благополучно перекочевали из района к администрации (сельсовет) - по старому. Им на культуру... как обычно... А в результате молодежь без дискотек, а проводить их бесплатно... да и ди-джею надо чем то платить... НУ и КАК тут быть?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Tararam*, 
А вы юр. лицо? Дело в том, что мы тоже относимся к местной администрации. С 2008 года наш учредитель наша Администрация. Как только мы стали юр. лицами все заботы о ДК стали нашими. Администрация нас финансирует, дает муниципальное задание, принимает у нас отчеты, иногда руководит или высказывает пожелание что нам делать. Ей тоже, по большому счету, все равно, но по их Уставу у них нет таких полномочий, как приобретать для нас билеты и принимать от нас выручку. Потому что коммерческой деятельности у них по закону не должно быть. 
Поэтому мы все делаем сами. Благо у нас есть Расчетный центр для всех учреждений культуры и мы не содержим свою бухгалтерию. Отсюда у нас не возникает проблем с бухгалтерской и налоговой отчетностью и т.д. 
Если же вы не юр.лицо, а структурное подразделение, то тогда обратитесь к своему непосредственному директору. Он обязан решить эту проблему.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Yaloo*, 
А мы с Наташей соседи - она из Пролетарского, а я из Сальского района. Оля, рады видеть землячку в нашей беседке.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Tararam

> Если же вы не юр.лицо, а структурное подразделение, то тогда обратитесь к своему непосредственному директору. Он обязан решить эту проблему.


 Спасибочки за совет, авось что нибудь да и получится. Просящему, дается!

Я молодой специалист, опыта маловато. Вот и брожу по форуму.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Tararam*, 
Таня, обращайся, всегда рады помочь. Сами же когда-то начинали с нуля. Это сейчас мы хоть какую-то имеем информацию и наработки у всех уже есть, а раньше - как слепые котята были.
Спасибо всем нашим коллегам. Мы друг другу помогали в этом новом для нас состоянии. 
Так что - пиши. Кто сможет ответить на вопрос - всегда ответит.

----------


## Tararam

[quote="Алла и Александр;4183462"]
Спасибо огромное за гостеприимство и понимание!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Yaloo

> *Yaloo*, 
> А мы с Наташей соседи - она из Пролетарского, а я из Сальского района. Оля, рады видеть землячку в нашей беседке.


И я очень рада познакомиться!!!Замечательный форум!!! :Ok:

----------


## ленсанна

> Я молодой специалист, опыта маловато. Вот и брожу по форуму.


Это правильно, здесь много полезного. А что такое местное самоуправление знаю не по наслышке...Пока помогает только одно- хожу и хожу за нашим главным Самоуправом, то плачусь, то кулаком стучу, то шантажирую, нервов уходит ...но иногда результат бывает.

----------


## Эльмира Галиуллина

Здравстуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Я новичок на форуме, а в культуре я совместитель. Руковожу хором ветеранов вновь, то есть с перерывом в 18 лет. После института работала с ними 5 лет и вот вновь вернулась.Основная работа в детском саду (музыкальный руководитель) Испытываю проблему в репертуаре для хора. Помогите. Может есть что-то интересное, не избитое. Заранее благодарю всех, кто откликнется на мою просьбу. :Smile3:

----------


## ленсанна

> Обидно только,что в зимний период наш Дом культуры не отапливается и нам приходится работать в таких условиях(((


Знаете что на это нам наше начальство говорит? "ЗА ТО ВЫ ВОН КАК ВСЕ МОЛОДО ВЫГЛЯДИТЕ ! ХОРОШО В ХОЛОДЕ СОХРАНЯЕТЕСЬ !"

----------


## Натник

> "ЗА ТО ВЫ ВОН КАК ВСЕ МОЛОДО ВЫГЛЯДИТЕ ! ХОРОШО В ХОЛОДЕ СОХРАНЯЕТЕСЬ !"


надо тому начальству ответить - если вам так завидно, что мы так молодо выглядим, давайте поменяемся помещениями!!  :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Скибыч

> билеты администрация выдавать не хочет и получается что наш заработок не легальный...


ой,как рискуете....




> в зимний период наш ДК не отапливается совсем вот уже третий год


обалдеть...

----------


## ленсанна

> давайте поменяемся помещениями!!



Было бы здорово ! А то прям депрессия начинается с холодами вместе. Вот все же живучий мы народ- работники сельских клубов !!!!

----------


## Tararam

> ой,как рискуете....


Скажите, кто-нибудь сталкивался с проверками  и попадался???

----------


## Таня Л

> Скажите, кто-нибудь сталкивался с проверками и попадался???


Врагу этого не пожелаешь...
Вообще пока мы были в районой культуре, нам бухгалтерия выдавала билеты по накладным, как бланки строгой отчетности, каждый месяц мы составляли справки о движении билетов (приход и расход), ну и соответственно - выручка. Сейчас в городе борюсь с нашей бухгалтерией и доказываю, что не нужно подставлять наши "нежные" места. Более подробно (есть, что взять и чем руководствоваться) можно почитать здесь:
http://www.businesspravo.ru/Docum/Do...mID_99385.html (ОБ ОСОБЕННОСТЯХ ФУНКЦИОНИРОВАНИЯ БИЛЕТНОГО ХОЗЯЙСТВА В СФЕРЕ КУЛЬТУРЫ И ИСКУССТВ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
ПИСЬМО МИНИСТЕРСТВА КУЛЬТУРЫ И МАССОВЫХ КОММУНИКАЦИЙ от 17 марта 2005 г.)
О бланках строгой отчетности можно посмотреть здесь:
http://www.vkursedela.ru/article60/

----------


## девушка с севера

А у нас другая головная боль. Назначили в поселке нового начальника полиции, а он бывший ПДН-щик, так он всех детей с дискотеки разгоняет в 21.15 . Скоро совсем ходить перестанут, будут по подъездам собираться.

----------


## Tararam

> А у нас другая головная боль. Назначили в поселке нового начальника полиции


Это точно. 
И не знаю, что лучше, или чтобы участковый был, но детей разгонял, или как у нас один на 12 поселений и стоишь одна у дверей и думаешь  попадешь под раздачу или нет? :Blink:

----------


## Суперстар

Привет всем! Давно здесь не писала  :Smile3:  Сейчас много-много работы. Наш Дом офицеров закрывают, т.е. полная ликвидация. Куда передавать все "нажитое непосильным трудом" -не знаем, кто все будет подписывать - тоже не знаем. А две недели уже прошли...Готовлю акты на списание - передачу, а от нас еще требуют, чтобы мы проводили мероприятия  :Vah:   Так жалко, что Министерство обороны уже не может содержать, а муниципалитет не готов взять, по крайней мере до 2013 года. Помещение будет пустовать, разрушаться. Зато оптимизация прошла!

----------


## девушка с севера

> И не знаю, что лучше, или чтобы участковый был, но детей разгонял, или как у нас один на 12 поселений и стоишь одна у дверей и думаешь попадешь под раздачу или нет?


А у нас для этого охранник есть. Пожилой такой дяденька, но вид гроооозный.

----------


## Tararam

> А у нас для этого охранник есть. Пожилой такой дяденька, но вид гроооозный.


Ух ты здорово. И мне бы такого. :Tender:   Только ведь ему тоже платить нужно :Yes4:

----------


## девушка с севера

> Ух ты здорово. И мне бы такого. Только ведь ему тоже платить нужно


Платим не мы. У нас было предписание с прокуратуры и ему платят с района по договору :Smile3: А сторожей у нас тоже три человека все женщины пенсионного и предпенсионного возраста. Пищат они конечно, они совмещают и работу дворника. Чистят крыльцо и на 2 метра от снега убирают зимой, летом листья. И на мероприятия их вызываем. Приходят, но за хорошую премию. А вот уборщица у нас тихий ужас! Был концерт, посв Дню милиции. Играет гимн, люди встали, это чудо выбегает, машет руками и говорит: "Садитесь, садитесь, сейчас продолжение будет". Самое интересное - не уволили. Как от нее избавиться не знаем. Рабту свою выполняет плохо, на директора жалуется: Узурпатор, работать заставляет! :Taunt:  Все ее знают, стараются не обращать внимания, но нас она достала!!!

----------


## Матанечка

Доброго всем времени суток! Господи, не заметила как выпала из жизни...... да почти на год! Уволили директора и не нашли больше ни чего лучшего чем все взвалить на худ. рука((((  Я так рада, что наконец-то появалось время на общение с вами. Примите обратно?

----------


## лариса львовна

> Примите обратно?


а то!
Да разве мы пропали?многие здесь(следят за жизнью форума по почте,как я)только общатся нет времени...но скоро все здесь зависнем)новый год,рождество и т.д.и пошло..пошло...
хотя сейчас пора у девочек мама не горюй!

----------


## oksanagdo

девочки и мальчики, всем приветик)))))))очень соскучилась по вам. Я уволилась с своего клуба, и не хотелось ничего, даже читать про культуру...но как оказалась, заразная это вещь, культура)))Звали меня обратно не возвращалась. А теперь получается что директор уходит, и меня приглашают на собеседование на должность . И хочется и колется, не знаю что и придумать....

----------


## Матанечка

Конечно соглашайтесь! Простите всем и вся... И возвращайтесь!)))

----------


## лариса львовна

*oksanagdo*, А почему бы и нет?Раз звали значит оценили потерю,дорожить тобой будут.И скажи мне на милость где же ты будешь воплощать бредовые идеи из головы?Для нас культура -наркотик.Нас без неё тоска зелёная замучает. :Grin:

----------


## oksanagdo

> *oksanagdo*, А почему бы и нет?Раз звали значит оценили потерю,дорожить тобой будут.И скажи мне на милость где же ты будешь воплощать бредовые идеи из головы?Для нас культура -наркотик.Нас без неё тоска зелёная замучает.


 Да страшно немножко, одно дело помогать директору, а другое самой быть директором. Да и молчать не умею, из-за этого и ушла, чтоб уже наверняка не сорваться

----------


## Гульнур

Всем привет!!! Оксаночка, если ты уже больна культурой, это навсегда. Поэтому даже не раздумывай.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Оксана, даже не думай! Иди! Это работа для тебя!

----------


## ленсанна

> И хочется и колется, не знаю что и придумать....





> одно дело помогать директору, а другое самой быть директором.


Когда то я тоже так думала, и не знала идти или нет, но став директором уже точно знала , что надо делать( Или вернее чего не надо делать) , чтобы всем работалось в удовольствие. И у меня теперь самый молодой коллектив в районе ! Молодежь не уходит ! И я с ними чувствую себя на их 25 !




> Для нас культура -наркотик.


 :Aga:

----------


## Матанечка

> Да страшно немножко, одно дело помогать директору, а другое самой быть директором. Да и молчать не умею, из-за этого и ушла, чтоб уже наверняка не сорваться


 Признаюсь честно, мне тоже иногда страшно (так как приходится выполнять новую для меня работу - директора), но  потихоньку все становится на свои места. Хотя пословица: "Молчание  - золото!" - тоже не про меня))))))

----------


## oksanagdo

девочки, спасибо за поддержку)))))))))Еду на собеседование, а там посмотрим

----------


## Алевтина

Добрый день. На форуме я уже давненько, а вот в эту тему не заходила раньше. Теперь почти все прочитала, т.к. поменяла место работы. Из шикарного ДВОРЦА КУЛЬТУРЫ, где была зав. одного из отделов перебралась в соседний город в Центр культуры директором. На новом месте я 3 месяца, и проблем очень много. Во-первых, нехватка помещений в полном смысле этого слова. 4 кабинета, фоце, и зал. Ремонта нет, коллектив небольшой, коллективов и клубов практически нет, документов нет  :Blink:  Вобщем, сейчас занимаюсь тем, что пытаюсь привести в порядок всю внутреннюю работу. Поэтому принимайте в свои ряды, т.к. иногда очень не хватает дружественного совета

----------


## Матанечка

> девочки, спасибо за поддержку)))))))))Еду на собеседование, а там посмотрим


Удачи!!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> иногда очень не хватает дружественного совета


чем сможем-поможем!

----------


## Матанечка

Так вот для меня сказка не приемлима...нашла у Гульнур сценарий вот такой сумбур и нужен и то укоротила!НО..в сценарии нужен конфликт!Так вот вопрос у меня такой...а как проходит у вас?и может кините в меня сценариями старыми?(если есть что-то подобное)Старая схема уже надоела..Или дипрессия начинается?Девчёнки!Расскажите, как у вас?Не люблю млин пьяные рожицы,а что делать,работа такая...[/QUOTE]

Львовна, в разделе "Любительские театры" выставила спектакль "Ирония судьбы или женщина, которая хочет..." Музыкальный, злободневный (и пьянка там, И хобальство, и тупость, и любовь).Про деревню "Хреново" и "Пьянкино". Действие происходит под Новый год. Конечно времени маловато...

----------


## лариса львовна

> времени маловато...


не то что маловато ,его вообще нет!За беспокойство спасибо!

----------


## Наташкин

> Для меня это как - то дико. Возможно существует такая форма митинга? Подскажите пожалуйста.


мне такая форма митинга не встречалась, и тоже -дико.
У нас митинг посвящается воинам участникам ВОВ.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

приветствую всех! я из соседней ветки ведущих!
Увидела в оглавлении знакомое до нервной дрожи в коленках слово МИТИНГ! и заглянула на огонёк.... 
Я тоже провожу митинги для Петь, петтинги для Мить, а ежели хорошо.захотеть..то и лизинги для Лиз смоГЁм! :Taunt: 

 :Taunt:  Если бы у нас на (а точнее, по новым правилам *В*) Украине на каждом митинге вручали хлеб-соль, то в магазинах было бы пусто! :Grin:

----------


## Гумочка

Друзья, задаю свой вопрос в этой темке, надеясь, что в некоторых ДК есть библиотеки. Дело в том, что нашей библиотеке предстоит покупка электронных книг. Может быть, в ваших библиотеках они уже есть? Нам приемлема цена в 2500 руб. Стоящая вещь или нет? Как у вас работают пользователи с электронными книгами? А ещё, нам предстоит испытание под названием "создание сайта библиотеки". Наивный вопрос: может ли человек - непрофессионал его создать, следуя рекомендациям?

----------


## лариса львовна

Привет всем!Что-то у нас затишье какое-то :Tu:  
Ездила на днях в отдел культуры так там "обрадовали"нас тоже как и многих из вас переводят в МУК и будет у меня ещё один начальник...юр.лицо.Что это и как будет интересно...но то что зарплата будет меньше уже сказали...И что самое интересное за кам.услуги будут возмещать всем не зависимо от образования.Интересно что ещё изменится?
На новый год уже сказали денег мало  дадут всего1тыс.и деньги на хозяйственные нужды  можно не ждать...
Начальство всё поменялось пока дома сидела,приходится привыкать к их нравам и порядкам.
Сейчас пора такая загруженная у меня ,и к учёбе готовлюсь и дипломную готовлюсь проводить(делаю декорации и реквизит),и выборы,да и дома сынуля день с ночью попутал...хожу с мешками под глазами и хочется вечно спать,да и мало того из-за того что выхожу на работу 23декабря мне и отчёт сдавать и план писать,вот так!
НО сегодня позвонили из соц.защиты и пригласили завтра в Нижний (как многодетная мама)в драм. театр!Вот и подняли мне настроение!Так давно не была в театре!А тут такой сюрприз!Так что я завтра отдыхаю от всего :Yahoo:  и буду получать заряд энергии!

----------


## oksanagdo

Девочки, я с радостной новостью, меня выбрали из 6 претендентов, с понедельника я директор центра культуры. Что-то я задумалась плакать или смеятся теперь. Что-то стало боязно......

----------


## гунька

> Девочки, я с радостной новостью, меня выбрали из 6 претендентов, с понедельника я директор центра культуры. Что-то я задумалась плакать или смеятся теперь. Что-то стало боязно......


 Оксаночка, поздравляю!!!!
Я уверена-ты обязательно справишься, ты же умненькая девочка! Так что плакать совсем не нужно!!!! Не бойся, смело впрягайся в работу и все у тебя получится!!!!

----------


## oksanagdo

> Оксаночка, поздравляю!!!!
> Я уверена-ты обязательно справишься, ты же умненькая девочка! Так что плакать совсем не нужно!!!! Не бойся, смело впрягайся в работу и все у тебя получится!!!!


 Аленочка, огромное спасибо))))))))Буду стараться. Теперь не знаю за что хвататься и как себя вести, я с девочками работала, и знаю все про каждого, у кого какие грешки водятся....

----------


## Рамоновна

*oksanagdo*, удачи на новом поприще! 

А у меня- как из рога изобилия- за 2 последних месяца:
-165 000 на баян+пианино+микрофоны /областная программа/
-165 000 на монтаж нового сценического освещения /администрация сельского поселения как софинансирование с областной программой/
-50 000 на видеопроектор и экран
-100 000 на новый системник+ноутбук+мониторы+ видеокамера- за то, что научилась монтировать фильмы /администрация района/
- 90 000 на новые костюмы ведущему вокальному ансамблю /глава района/
-40 000 на поездку этого же ансамбля в Москву на конкурс /глава сельского поселения/
-10 000 - на лазер для дискотеки /партия.../

Вот так всегда бы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ желаю такого же!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Натник

Вот везуха!!!!!! Молодцы, рады за вас!!!!  :Ok: да, всем бы так и почаще.... а то, только перед выборами наверное и вспоминают про культуру.... :Yes4:

----------


## лариса львовна

*oksanagdo*, поздравляю с новой должностью!
*Рамоновна*, вот так бы действительно всем!
Вот и оценили твои старания по достоинству.Да и руководство твоё на культуру не махают рукой!Вот это стимул! Умница ты у нас! :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Да и руководство твоё на культуру не махают рукой!


Это точно. Нам повезло с руководством.

----------


## oksanagdo

> *oksanagdo*, удачи на новом поприще! 
> 
> А у меня- как из рога изобилия- за 2 последних месяца:
> -165 000 на баян+пианино+микрофоны /областная программа/
> -165 000 на монтаж нового сценического освещения /администрация сельского поселения как софинансирование с областной программой/
> -50 000 на видеопроектор и экран
> -100 000 на новый системник+ноутбук+мониторы+ видеокамера- за то, что научилась монтировать фильмы /администрация района/
> - 90 000 на новые костюмы ведущему вокальному ансамблю /глава района/
> -40 000 на поездку этого же ансамбля в Москву на конкурс /глава сельского поселения/
> ...


поздравляю)))))))))))
Всем огромное спасибо за поддержку)))))))

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Буду стараться. Теперь не знаю за что хвататься и как себя вести, я с девочками работала, и знаю все про каждого, у кого какие грешки водятся....


Оксана, поздравляю! Не сомневаюсь, ты сможешь :Grin: 
А то, что про грешки знаешь - так это лучше, легче с работниками общаться по трудным вопросам)))

----------


## Гульнур

*Оксаночка*, поздравляю!!! 
*Рамоновна*, тоже поздравляю! Что еще можно сказать, нет слов.... Вот бы везде так культуру поддерживали.

----------


## Sofiki

Привет всем! Я новичок. Заглянула на форум в поисках сценария проведения новогодней лотереи, а точнее схемы или плана поведения. Розыгрыш лотереи будет проходить перед вечерним взрослым представлением. Посещаемость в среднем где-то 250 человек.   Незнаю с чеге начинать. Сколько должен стоить билет, как происходит розыгрыш? Если у кого то есть опыт, пожалуйста, поделитесь. Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Sofiki*, мы проводим лотерею в 3 этапа. 
На количество в 200 человек приобретаем 43 приза /анонс: выигрывает каждый пятый!!!/

1 этап- недорогие выигрыши: полотенца, ведра, кружки /30 шт/
2 этап- призы подороже, но их и меньше /10 шт/
3 этап- 3 супер-приза /чайник, фен, и прочее в пределах 1 тыс. руб/

Тянет билеты кто-то из зала, каждый раз разные люди.
Цена билетов в последний раз была 70 рублей

----------


## Sofiki

Спасибо огромное! То, что нужно. Обращайтесь, буду рада помочь. Работаю в культуре 16 лет (Ростовская обл.), может и не много, но кое какой багаж имеется.

----------


## Скибыч

> А у меня- как из рога изобилия- за 2 последних месяца:


Обалде-е-е-е-е-ть......ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! и особенно вот это мне нравится.



> администрация сельского поселения





> глава сельского поселения

----------


## tamada023

Львовна, в разделе "Любительские театры" выставила спектакль "Ирония судьбы или женщина, которая хочет..." 
Не могу найти, помогите!

----------


## Гумочка

Ребятки, получили методические рекомендации, разработанные Российской государственной библиотекой с целью достижения единообразия в оснащении библиотек. На всё-про всё выделяется 25 тыс. руб. А требования к компьютерам очень высокие, в эту сумму они никак не лезут. Директор ДК, к которому мы относимся, хотел приобрести нам, так называемый Моноблок, но он не подходит по параметрам... Кто сталкивался уже с таким? Отзовитесь?

----------


## лариса львовна

*tamada023*, 
вот тут пост №47 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...42#post4212542

----------


## Гульнур

> *Sofiki*, мы проводим лотерею в 3 этапа. 
> На количество в 200 человек приобретаем 43 приза /анонс: выигрывает каждый пятый!!!/
> 
> 1 этап- недорогие выигрыши: полотенца, ведра, кружки /30 шт/
> 2 этап- призы подороже, но их и меньше /10 шт/
> 3 этап- 3 супер-приза /чайник, фен, и прочее в пределах 1 тыс. руб/
> 
> Тянет билеты кто-то из зала, каждый раз разные люди.
> Цена билетов в последний раз была 70 рублей


А вы билеты лотереи отдельно продаете, или это входные?

----------


## Матанечка

Если нужна музыка - готова помочь

----------


## Натник

> А вы билеты лотереи отдельно продаете, или это входные?


мы отдельно...



> Тянет билеты кто-то из зала, каждый раз разные люди.


а у нас первый билет тянет Дед Мороз, потом тот, чей билет оказался выигрышным и т.д...

----------


## Скибыч

> мы проводим лотерею в 3 этапа.


А лотерею проводите отдельно или в новогоднем концерте? Мы пробовали как-то и в сценарий её включать(Новые русские бабки вели). не очень понравилось - некоторая тянучка. пробовали после - это лучше. когда-то в стародавние времена проводилась отдельно - 1 января в 11 часов утра :033: 
в этом году задумка есть провести - не знаем на каком варианте остановиться

----------


## Рамоновна

Мы лотерею проводим вперемежку с номерами х-с и конкурсами

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Здравствуйте)) Мы лотерею проводили всеми вышеописанными способами: после новогоднего представления, во время его (поделив на три этапа), кроме 


> проводилась отдельно - 1 января в 11 часов утра


. Билеты продавались заранее. Из ларца (сундука, мешка) Д.М. доставал лот (начиная от супер-призов), ребенок из зала (манок), (или Снегурочка) вытаскивала из барабана жетончик с номером, обладатель билета с этим номером подходил и забирал выигрыш. В этом году пробуем так: во время представления,  но не со сцены. В фойе будет стоять "избушка", в ней - хозяйка - Зимушка. В любое время (до представления, во время его, либо после) обладатель билета подходит к избушке, предьявляет билет (на нем не будет цифр, просто надпись "с новым годом" и изображение дракоши, печать), Зимушка предлагает (импровизация) обладателю билета вытянуть любой жетон из барабана своей рукой. Если жетон выпадет с названием приза, Зимушка отдает то, что написано в жетоне, если же пустой-уходит ни с чем...вот как то так))) Удачи всем на завтрашних мероприятих!

----------


## Натник

Добрый день, коллеги! Подскажите, кто знает грядущий год назван в честь кого-либо или чего-либо??? из-за переоформления документов ничего не знаю, ничего не слышу, ничего не вижу... :No2:

----------


## гунька

> Добрый день, коллеги! Подскажите, кто знает грядущий год назван в честь кого-либо или чего-либо??? из-за переоформления документов ничего не знаю, ничего не слышу, ничего не вижу...


Натусь, вот что мне выдал интернет:

2012 год 
Международный год устойчивой энергетики для всех 	A/RES/65/151
Международный год кооперативов
В своей резолюции 65/151 Генеральная Ассамблея Организации Объединенных Наций в знак признания важности энергетики для устойчивого развития постановила провозгласить 2012 год Международным годом устойчивой энергетики для всех.

Международный год устойчивой энергетики для всех представляет собой ценную возможность для повышения уровня осведомленности о важности расширения устойчивого доступа к энергоресурсам, энергоэффективности и возобновляемым источникам энергии на местном, национальном, региональном и международном уровнях.

Энергетические услуги оказывают глубокое воздействие на производительность труда, здравоохранение, образование, изменение климата, безопасность продовольствия и водных ресурсов, а также услуги связи.

Отсутствие доступа к экологически чистым, недорогим и надежным источникам энергии сдерживает развитие человеческого потенциала, социальное и экономическое развитие и является основным препятствием на пути достижения целей в области развития, сформулированных в Декларации тысячелетия. 

Однако 1,4 миллиарда человек все еще не имеют доступа к современным источникам энергии. 

«Благодаря своему особому акценту на ценностях кооперативы продемонстрировали, что представляют собой устойчивую и жизнеспособную экономическую модель, способную обеспечить процветание даже в трудные времена. Их успех позволил многим семьям и местным общинам избежать нищеты».

Генеральный секретарь Пан Ги Мун

Генеральная Ассамблея ООН объявила 2012 год Международным годом кооперативов, подчеркивая вклад кооперативов в социально-экономическое развитие, в частности, их воздействие на сокращение бедности, создание рабочих мест и социальную интеграцию.

 Международный год кооперативов под лозунгом «Кооперативные предприятия строят лучший мир» имеет три основные цели: 
Повышение осведомленности:
 повысить осведомленность общественности о кооперативах и их вкладе в социально-экономическое развитие и достижение Целей развития тысячелетия. 
Содействие росту: 
 содействие формированию и росту кооперативов среди отдельных лиц и учреждений для решения общих экономических потребностей и социально-экономических прав и возможностей.
Выработка надлежащих политических подходов: 
 поощрение правительств и регулирующих органов на разработку политики, законов и положений, способствующих формированию и росту кооперативов. 

Путем повышения уровня осведомленности о кооперативах, Международный год будет содействовать формированию и росту кооперативных предприятий среди отдельных лиц и их общин.
А вот здесь   http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=ru  постановление губернатора Краснодарского края о мероприятиях

----------


## лариса львовна

*Натник*, 
вот что нашла в инете...
http://biblio75.blogspot.com/2011/06/2012.html
http://ecoschool171.ucoz.ru/news/201.../2011-08-25-15
http://skunb.ru/106/ вот здесь советую скачать Перечень знаменательных и памятных дат на 2012 год. :Derisive:

----------


## Гульнур

Привет всем!!!! Такой завал в работе. Все в одну кучу  собралось. Отчет годовой только сдала, теперь план работы надо сдавать на 2012 год. Тут ко всему конкурсы, только областной прошел, тут районный. Зачем к концу года такие мероприятия оставляют. К Новому году готовиться совсем некогда.
В областном конкурсе татарской песни солистка заняла 2 место, а ансамбль, который создала вот только в июне - 3 место.
Хоть победы поддерживают, стимулируют к дальнейшей работе. Тут к концу года наверное деньги лишние в культуре появились, за победу дали премию - 5000 руб. Приятно!
А теперь обещали по итогам года за победу в Сибирском конкурсе татарской культуры(солистка заняла 1 место, ансамбль -3 место) и участие в международном конкурсе премировать  суммой 10000 руб. 
Всегда бы премировали за результаты, мы бы окрыленные работали

----------


## Скибыч

Други мои, проясните, пожалуйста, в чем разница. *"Культурно-массовые мероприятия" и "Культурно-досуговые мероприятия"* Причем вторые входят в состав первых.Пишем годовой отчет. спасибо

----------


## Натник

> в чем разница. "Культурно-массовые мероприятия" и "Культурно-досуговые мероприятия" Причем вторые входят в состав первых.


у нас та же песня, лишняя заморочка при подсчете мероприятий.... :Blink:  как нам объяснили, культурно-массовые в этом году подразделяем на культурно-досуговые и информационно-просветительские....

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Други мои, проясните, пожалуйста, в чем разница. *"Культурно-массовые мероприятия" и "Культурно-досуговые мероприятия"*


Та же самая бедень. Нам дали какую-то методичку, сказали - читайте, разбирайтесь, но ещё времени читать не было. В понедельник посмотрю, если разберусь - напишу))

----------


## Скибыч

оказывается нужно сначала прочесть ВСЕ рекомендации, а потом уже приступать в составлению отчета. :Yes4: 
*Раздел 3. Культурно- массовые мероприятия*
В предыдущих редакциях формы «культурно-массовые мероприятия» обобщенно назывались «культурно-досуговыми мероприятиями».
«Культурно-досуговые» - группа массовых мероприятий, входящая с информационно-просветительскими мероприятиями в состав «культурно-массовых мероприятий» и включающая вечера ( отдыха, чествования, кино -, тематические, выпускные танцевальные/дискотеки и др.), балы, праздники (национальные, государственные, традиционные, профессиональные и др.), игровые программы и т.п
К «информационно-просветительским мероприятиям» при этом следует относить литературно-музыкальные, видео гостиные, встречи с деятелями культуры, литературы, форумы, конференции, круглые столы, семинары, мастер-классы, лекции, презентации.
Народно-прикладное творчество:
Батик, бисер, бисероплетение, валяние, вышивание, вязание, вязание крючком, вятское кружево, гобелен, дымковская игрушка, каргопольская игрушка, керамика, ковроткачество, лоскутное шитье, макраме, матрешка, мозаика, плетение, резьба по дереву, рукоделие, ткачество и т.д.
Прочие (клубные формирования самод. -народ. творчества): -эстрадные коллективы, дуэты, трио, квартеты и т.д. -спортивно-танцевальные коллективы, группы.

----------


## Гульнур

Намудрили с этими отчетами. Слава богу уже все сдала!!!!!!! Даже план работы на 2012 год!!!!

----------


## Леди N

коллеги! Не подскажите ли???? У нас говорят, что теперь новая форма 7- НК.! Точнее инструкция к ней изменилась! И никаких подробностей!! Может у кого есть информация по этому поводу????

----------


## ivana-1982

разные сценарии, может не в эту тему - перенесите куда надо, пожалуйста http://files.mail.ru/SSR0XA

----------


## dgu31

Уважаемые культработники!!!Обращаюсь к вам за разъяснением.Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь. У нас у директора районного дома культуры (пенсионерка, 63 года,средне-специальное строительное образование) в декабре заканчивается контракт. Власти она угодна. Объясните,могут ли они продлить контракт втихую не проводи соответствующего конкурса. И законно ли это??? С уважением, Юлианна.

----------


## dgu31

Меня интересует всё по этому вопросу.Ссылки на документы и т.д. Выручайте!!!Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь!!!

----------


## dgu31

И ещё немаловажный вопрос:откуда начисляются премии,стимулирующие надбавки культработникам?Сколько раз в год мы имеем право их получать???Нам твердят-со спецсчета...

----------


## Скибыч

> директора районного дома культуры (пенсионерка, 63 года,средне-специальное строительное образование)


в принципе ничего такого нет, если "человек красит место". А если только потому, что



> Власти она угодна


то, наверняка можно претендовать. Опять же по своим морально-деловым качествам. И образованию соответственно. 
а вот как на это 



> продлить контракт втихую, не проводя соответствующего конкурса


смотрит Трудовой Кодекс - не знаю.

----------


## oksanagdo

*Леди N*, http://files.mail.ru/TXY1VZ посмотрите, нам такую давали

----------


## dgu31

Скибыч, если бы было всё так просто,я бы не обращалась сюда!!! ДК загнивает. Из 30 "мёртвых душ" реально работающих пять...Одни пенсионеры...Мне очень нужна ваша консультация!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Одни пенсионеры.


 А желающие прийти на место пенсионеров есть? У нас таких еще поискать надо.





> откуда начисляются премии,стимулирующие надбавки культработникам?


исходя из вашего положения, в случае наличия в бюджете экономии. Нам в конце года в связи с экономией выдадут по 2000
Спросите: откуда берется экономия? Вакансии, Б/листы, отпуска Б/с





> не проводи соответствующего конкурса.


мне кажется, что конкурсы проводятся только на муниципальные и государственные 
 должности. Могу ошибаться.

----------


## Скибыч

> продлить контракт втихую не проводи соответствующего конкурса.


опять я. Читал ТК. Ничего не нашел по поводу конкурса в Вашем случае. Не проводят же конкурс на замещение должности учителя или врача. Ушел старый(в смысле прежний) - пришел новый. Мы тоже ведь из этой категории. Только на усмотрение работодателя. очень жаль, что 



> ДК загнивает. Из 30 "мёртвых душ" реально работающих пять...Одни пенсионеры


Часто бывает - окружают себя лакеями, которые "помалкивают в тряпочку". Как отчитывается руководство перед вышестоящими, если ничего не делается?

----------


## dgu31

Спасибо за ответ. Да,лакеи помалкивают в тряпочку... А вышестоящее начальство тоже пенсион один... Так что всех всё устраивает...

----------


## Рамоновна

*ИНСТРУКЦИЯ
по заполнению формы статистического наблюдения об учреждении культурно-досугового типа*

Форма 7-НК заполняется всеми государственными и муниципальными учреждениями культурно-досугового типа независимо от их ведомственной подчиненности.  В число учреждений культурно-досугового типа входят  объекты:
функционирующие по административно-территориальному приз¬наку, с   универсально-комплексным   характером  деятельности: центры культуры и досуга, культурно-спортивные и социально-культурные комплексы; сельские (поселковые, городские) клубы; сельские (центральные, зональные, районные, городские,  областные, краевые, республиканские) дома и дворцы культуры;
ориентированные на культурные интересы определенных профессиональных, национальных, культурных и других социально-демографических категорий населения (например, клубы, центры и дома интеллигенции, книги, кино, эстетического воспитания де¬тей, женщин, молодежи, пенсионеров; фольклора, музыкальной культуры, технического творчества; национальные культурные центры; центры традиционной культуры; дома ремесел и фольклора и др.);
специализирующиеся на передвижном характере деятельности, с использованием различных транспортных средств (автоклубы, агиткультбригады, плавучие  культбазы и т.п.).
В общей части формы указывается полное наименование учреждения культурно-досугового типа, соответствующее его наименованию в учредительных документах, а также его ведомственная принадлежность.
Ниже указывается учредитель (учредители) учреждения в соответствии с записью в учредительных документах, его организационно-правовая  форма и форма собственности. 
В строке "Почтовый адрес" указывается индекс предприятия  связи и полный почтовый адрес учреждения культурно-досугового типа.

  Раздел I. Материально-техническая база  (на конец года)

В графе 2  указывается число зданий учреждения культурно-досугового типа. 
Графа 3 характеризует техническое состояние здания, заполняется на основании акта (заключения), или составленного в установленном порядке другого документа. В графе ставится "1", если здание учреждения находится на капитальном ремонте и  "2", если здание в аварийном состоянии.                                                         
При наличии нескольких зданий их характеристики приводятся в две строки, где сначала указывается характеристика, а через черту количественный показатель (пример: при наличии трех зданий, одно из которых аварийное, одно нуждается в  капремонте, писать: 1-1, 2-1). 
В графе 4 указывается характеристика помещения, занимаемого учреждением культурно-досугового типа: находится оно в оперативном управлении (ставится "1"), арендуется (ставится "2"). Если несколько зданий данная графа заполняется по примеру, описанному выше.
В графе 5 указывается общее число помещений, которыми располагает учреждение.
В графах 6, 7, 8 (из графы 5)  указывается число арендованных помещений, требующих капитального ремонта и находящихся в аварийном состоянии. 
Значения граф 9 (число зрительных залов), 11 (число досуговых помещений), 13 (число помещений для музейной и библиотечной работы) показываются из общего числа помещений (из графы 5). 
В графе 10 указывается число мест в зрительных залах.
В графе 12 показывается площадь помещений, занимаемых для досуговой работы, в графе 14 – площадь помещений для библиотечной и музейной работы, если такая имеется.   
Графы 15-17 характеризуют техническое оснащение учреждения: указывается число киновидеоустановок (графа 15), число ПК и автоматизированных  рабочих мест (графа 16), в графе 17 ставится ‘1’ при наличии доступа в Интернет.

Раздел II. Культурно-досуговые формирования

В разделе приводятся данные по всем формированиям культурно-досугового учреждения (народные университеты, любительские объединения и клубы по интересам, кружки и коллективы самодеятельного народного и  технического  творчества, школы и курсы прикладных знаний и навыков, спортивные и тренажерные секции и т.п.), действующие в  учреждении и его филиалах на конец  отчетного года. Формирования,  действовавшие  в течение года, но завершившие программу работы до конца отчетного года, также включаются в отчет. (По строке 02 указывается число формирований, по строке 03 - участники в них).
Данные заполняются на основании журнала учета  культурно-досуговых формирований, путем подсчета числа участников в них. Лица, участвующие в нескольких кружках, секциях и пр., учитываются по каждому из них в отдельности.
В графе 3 показывается общее число формирований, из них для детей до 14 лет включительно - в графе 4. 
В графе 5 (из графы 3) показывается число клубных формирований самодеятельного народного творчества, из них для детей до 14 лет включительно - в графе 6.
В графах 7-16 (из графы 5) показываются клубные формирования самодеятельного народного творчества по видам коллективов.

Раздел III. Культурно-досуговая деятельность

     Раздел заполняется на основании годовых итоговых данных соответствующих разделов журнала учета культурно-досуговой работы. При этом мероприятия, проведенные в учреждении другими организациями, в отчет не включаются. В культурно-досуговые мероприятия включаются: тематические вечера, устные журналы, диспуты, деловые игры, встречи за круглым столом, детские утренники, концерты, вечера ветеранов войны и труда, подготовленные по специальному сценарию (плану), театрализованные праздники и представления, концерты и спектакли, народные гуляния, карнавалы, праздники города, района, гражданские семейные обряды и ритуалы, показательные выступления, сеансы одновременной игры в шахматы и шашки, киносеансы (если киноустановка в оперативном управлении учреждения), видеотеки, дискотеки, благотворительные мероприятия и др.
В графе 3 строки 04 показывается общее число мероприятий (как бесплатных, так и на платной основе), из них для детей до 14 лет включительно - в графе 4. 
В графе 5 (из графы 3) строки 04 выделены мероприятия, проводимые учреждением на платной основе, из них  для детей до 14 лет включительно - в графе 6.
В графе 7 (из графы 5) строки 04 выделяются кино-видео сеансы, из них для детей до 14 лет включительно - в графе 8.
Графы 3-4 по строке 05 не заполняются.
В графах  5-8 строки 05 указывается число посетителей платных мероприятий, которое учитывается  по числу проданных билетов или приглашений.

Раздел IV. Библиотечная деятельность 
       Раздел заполняется по данным учета этого вида работы в учреждении культурно-досугового типа. При отсутствии  ставятся прочерки.

Графы 2-4 заполняются на основании дневников, формуляров зарегистрированных пользователей на конец отчетного периода. Зарегистрированным пользователем считается человек, зарегистрированный библиотекой, чтобы пользоваться ее услугами. 
В графах 5-8 указывается число экземпляров всех печатных, электронных изданий, видео-аудио материалов, числящихся в учетной документации на конец года.
В графах 9-10 указывается число изданий и материалов, выданных пользователям. 

Раздел V. Музейная деятельность 
Раздел заполняется по данным учета этого вида работы в учреждении культурно-досугового типа. При отсутствии ставятся прочерки.

В графах 2-5 приводятся сведения об экспонатах музейного фонда, определенных инструктивными документами по учету и хранению музейных фондов. 
В графах 6-7  показывается число индивидуальных посещений по входным билетам (платным и бесплатным) или по билетам на экскурсионное обслуживание. Графы заполняются по журналу учета посетителей.

Раздел VI. Персонал учреждения культурно-досугового типа

В графу 2 вносятся сведения об общей численности работников, как штатных, так и нештатных, включая административно-управленческий, технический и обслуживающий персонал, на конец отчетного года. Приводятся сведения о фактической численности работников, работающих на условиях полной и частичной занятости, а не по штатному расписанию (примечание: если штатный работник совмещает должности, то он учитывается один раз по основной должности; если штатный работник помимо основной должности работает по договору, то он учитывается дважды, трижды,….(в зависимости от числа заключенных договоров) ).
В графе 3 (из графы 2) указывается численность штатных работников учреждения культурно-досугового типа. 
В графе 4 (из графы 2) указывается численность специалистов, работающих в учреждении, включая нештатных (методисты, режиссеры, руководители кружков и т.д.)  на конец отчетного года. Для учреждений ведущих библиотечную или музейную деятельность, включаются специалисты соответствующих профилей.
В  графе  5 (из графы 4) показывается численность специалистов, имеющих высшее образование.
В графе 6 (из графы 4) показывается  численность  специалистов культурно-досуговой деятельности, имеющих среднее специальное образование по культуре и искусству.
В графах 7-9 (из графы 3) показывается численность штатных работников, имеющих общий стаж работы от 3 до 6 лет (графа 7), с 6 до 10 лет (графа 8), свыше 10 лет (графа 9) на конец года.

Раздел VII.  Поступление и использование финансовых средств
	В этом разделе показываются фактические суммы  поступлений, доходов  и расходов  учреждений на основании оперативных данных бухгалтерского учета.
	Указанные данные  приводятся в тысячах рублей (без десятичного знака)

В графе 2  указывается общая сумма поступлений финансовых средств  за отчетный период, которая  складывается из бюджетного финансирования  учреждения (графа 3), доходов учреждения от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности (графа 12) и доходов от сдачи имущества в аренду (графа 16). 
Графа 3 отражает общую сумму бюджетного финансирования, полученного учреждением (сумма граф 4 и 11).
В графе 4 отражается общая сумма  ассигнований, полученных  учреждением от учредителей (сумма граф 5 и 10), в том числе:
на содержание по смете (графа 5) 
другие поступления от учредителей (графа 10) в рамках федеральных целевых программ, централизованных  или иных мероприятий, которые финансируются сверх сметы расходов на текущее содержание, а также гранты Президента, глав администраций и т.п., как особая форма бюджетного целевого финансирования.
В графе 5 отражается общая сумма  ассигнований от учредителей на текущее содержание учреждения по смете расходов, из которой  выделяются:
ассигнования на оплату труда (графа 6), 
на капитальный ремонт и реставрацию (графа 7), 
на социально-значимые мероприятия (театральные постановки, концертные программы, выставки и др.) (графа 8),
на приобретение  оборудования (графа 9). 
В графе 11 (из графы 3) показываются ассигнования, полученные из бюджетов других уровней на  содержание и развитие учреждений, а также  на участие в реализации региональных программ, проведение культурных акций и др.
В графе 12 отражается общая сумма доходов  от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности, из которой выделяются:
а) доходы от уставных видов деятельности (основной деятельности). Виды основной деятельности отражены  в специальном разделе Устава учреждения (графа 13);
б) доходы от предпринимательской деятельности, виды которой также  должны быть отражены в специальном разделе Устава учреждения  (графа 14);
в) добровольные пожертвования и целевые взносы от отечественных и (или)  зарубежных юридических и (или) физических лиц, полученные учреждением (графа 15).
В графе 16 отражаются средства, полученные учреждением от сдачи в аренду имущества, находящегося в собственности или в оперативном управлении учреждения.
В графе 17  указывается общая сумма средств, израсходованных учреждением за отчетный период.
В графе 18 (из графы 17) приводятся данные об общих  расходах на оплату труда работников, как состоящих в штате учреждения, так и привлекаемых для выполнения работ по  договорам (контрактам) гражданско-правового характера. Сюда включаются  выплаты по должностным окладам, надбавки, премии, материальная помощь и другие виды денежных вознаграждений.
В графе 19  (из графы 18)  приводятся данные аналогичные приводимым в графе 18, произведенных за счет  доходов от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности, целевых и благотворительных взносов, а также  средств, поступивших от аренды имущества, находящегося в собственности или оперативном управлении учреждения.
В графе 20 (из графы 17) приводятся данные об общих  расходах учреждения на капитальный ремонт и реставрацию зданий и помещений.
В графе 21 (из графы 20) приводятся данные о расходах учреждения на капитальный ремонт и реставрацию зданий и помещений, произведенных за счет  доходов от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности, целевых и благотворительных взносов,  а также  средств, поступивших от аренды имущества, находящегося в собственности или оперативном управлении учреждения.
В графе 22 (из графы 17)  приводятся данные об общих  расходах учреждения на приобретение оборудования и предметов длительного пользования.
В графе 23  (из графы 22) приводятся данные о расходах учреждения на приобретение оборудования и предметов длительного пользования, произведенных за счет  доходов от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности, целевых и благотворительных взносов,  а также  средств, поступивших от аренды имущества, находящегося в собственности или оперативном управлении учреждения.
В графе 24 (из графы 17) приводятся данные о расходах учреждения на социально-значимые мероприятия (театральные постановки, концертные программы, выставки и др.).

Общие требования к заполнению бланка отчета

Указываемые в отчете сведения даются по состоянию на конец отчетного периода на основании ведущейся в течение года документации. 
Все графы-клетки документа должны быть заполнены:
•	если по какому-либо показателю Вы не имеете возможности заполнить соответствующую графу, то поставьте прочерк "-"; 
•	если какой-либо показатель является нулевым, то обязательно ставьте "0", но не оставляйте графу пустой.
Заполнение отчета должно производиться четко и аккуратно, без исправлений.
Отчет должен быть подписан руководителем организации, главным бухгалтером, должностным лицом, ответственным за составление формы. 
Должностные лица, подписавшие отчет, несут персональную ответственность за достоверность указанных в нем сведений.
Кроме подписей должны быть полностью написаны имя, отчество и  фамилия исполнителей, номер телефона, факса, а также реквизиты электронной почты отчитывающейся организации (заполняется в произвольной форме).

----------


## Гульнур

Всем привет!! делюсь с вами своей радостью. Прошел районный межнациональный конкурс "Песенный венок". Мы забрали 4 призовых места. Одно 1 место, два вторых, и одно третье.
Ребята довольные и радостные!!! 
Теперь в полную силу пошла подготовка к Новому году. Всем желаю успехов в работе!

----------


## Гульнур

А у меня еще одная приятная новость. Вчера меня наградили почетной грамотой правительства Омской области. Бумага, но приятно....

----------


## хвостик

Я нмкогда не была культмассовым работником, хоть закончила культпросветучилмще)))))))))))))) Сейчас работаю в детскои саду)))))))))))

----------


## гунька

> А у меня еще одная приятная новость. Вчера меня наградили почетной грамотой правительства Омской области. Бумага, но приятно....


Гульнур, так это же здОрово!!!! Ну и что, что просто бумага, ведь всегда приятно знать, что тебя ценят! Я от всей души тебя поздравляю!!!!!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Гульнур

Спасибо Алена огромное!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Гульнур*, 
от души поздравляю! Очень рада за тебя.
А бумага эта все же пользу принесет при выходе на пенсию. "Ветеран труда" - получишь без проблем.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, режиссеры, помогите решить такую проблему.
Как известно - при написании сценария есть правила., то есть идейно-тематический анализ; Тема, идея, сверхзадача, жанр, конфликт.
Вот с конфликтом у меня вышла заминка. Мне нужно сдать на сессию Сценарий тематического вечера. Я взяла нашу церемонию "Человек года" Вот и скажите - в чем здесь конфликт?

----------


## Зарница

Алла, конфликт я думаю именно в выборе человека года, кто именно им станет, а кульминация - победитель

----------


## лариса львовна

Алла привет!Как нам говорила по сценарке тут так как сказала Зарница,но если у тебя идут муз.номера по блокам,то в каждом блоке свой конфликт и всё своё...это как бы объяснить...например день села,там в каждом блоке свой конфликт ...в данной ситуации я придерживаюсь мнения Зарницы.

----------


## swetik72

Всем доброй ночи, очень-очень нужна помощь, назначили худ.руководителем,подразумевая + замом директора, даже не знаю с чего начать,как правильно построить работу, до меня худ.рук только журнал мероприятий заполнял и отчёт в конце года, подскажите что делать , может в какую тему отправите??? :No2:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Алла и Александр*, 



> Вот и скажите - в чем здесь конфликт?


 Алла, ответить на этот вопрос смогу только прочитав сценарий церемонии, и исходя из идеи и сверхзадачи выявить сам конфликт.  :Smile3: Где можно посмотреть сценарий? и какова твоя сверхзадача?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Всем доброй ночи, очень-очень нужна помощь, назначили худ.руководителем,подразумевая + замом директора, даже не знаю с чего начать,как правильно построить работу, до меня худ.рук только журнал мероприятий заполнял и отчёт в конце года, подскажите что делать , может в какую тему отправите???


В тему http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EC%E5%ED%F2%FB

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольга Усольцева*, 

Оля, отправила в личку

----------


## swetik72

> В тему http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EC%E5%ED%F2%FB


Спасибо за подсказку, ну конкретного я ничего не нашла там, может быть я чего-то не понимаю :No2: , хотелось бы пообщаться с худ.руком...откликнитесь пожалуйста...помогитеееееее!!! :Tu:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Спасибо за подсказку, ну конкретного я ничего не нашла там, может быть я чего-то не понимаю, хотелось бы пообщаться с худ.руком...откликнитесь пожалуйста...помогитеееееее!!!


Честно сказать, вы меня удивили. В этой теме столько нужного и полезного материала, что его не увидеть очень трудно. И не очень поняла суть вашего вопроса. Если вы не новичок в культуре, то хоть однажды сталкивались с работой худрука. Но если вам все же непонятно ничего, то начнем с того, что у каждого работника есть своя должностная инструкция. Вот ДИ на художественного руководителя из Сборника образцов должностных инструкций руководителей и специалистов учреждений культурно-досуговой сферы под редакцией  С.Н. Горушкиной. Этот сборник в теме есть.

*Художественный руководитель
Дома культуры (Клуба), других аналогичных учреждений культурно-досугового типа
*
Должностные обязанности. Анализирует и организует работу творческих любительских коллективов. Составляет расписание занятий совместно с руководителями коллективов, утверждает репертуар, план репетиционной и концертной деятельности. Осуществляет контроль за ведением журнала работы творческих коллективов или иной необходимой отчетной документации. Непосредственно ведет журнал клубной работы. Несет личную ответственность за предоставление сведений государственных статистических данных по своему направлению деятельности. Систематически посещает занятия подведомственных творческих коллективов и оказывает своевременную методическую помощь. Совместно с руководителями коллективов любительского искусства несет ответственность за результаты творческой деятельности. Организует изучение и обмен опытом работы коллективов, их участие в фестивалях, смотрах, конкурсах, других творческих программах. Участвует в разработке программ развития учреждения, в подготовке сценариев, подготовке сметы на содержание творческих коллективов и осуществление творческих проектов и мероприятий.
Должен знать. Законодательные и иные нормативные правовые акты, регламентирующие производственную и финансово-экономическую деятельность организации, постановления органов государственной власти и местных органов самоуправления по вопросам культуры и искусства; методические и нормативные материалы Министерства культуры Российской Федерации, других органов, касающиеся деятельности культурно-досуговых учреждений; особенности структуры организаций культурно-досуговой сферы; перспективы развития отрасли культуры и искусства, культурно-досуговых учреждений; творческий потенциал и производственные мощности организации; технологию творческо-производственного процесса; порядок составления и согласования перспективных репертуарных планов, планов подготовки новых постановок, производственно-финансовых планов; рыночные методы хозяйствования и управления; порядок заключения и исполнения хозяйственных договоров; художественно-творческие, научные, технические достижения и передовой опыт в сфере культуры, искусства, народного творчества и культурно-досуговой деятельности, формы и методы организационно-творческой работы с населением с учетом национальных и демографических особенностей; порядок разработки и заключения отраслевых тарифных соглашений, коллективных договоров и регулирования социально-трудовых отношений; теорию и практику менеджмента, психологию управления, социологию искусства, основы истории и теории искусства, режиссуру массовых представлений и театрализованных праздников, принципы формирования репертуара, организаторской и методической работы с творческими коллективами, специфику клубной работы и работы с коллективами любительского искусства, основы трудового, гражданского, авторского права; правила внутреннего трудового распорядка, охраны труда, техники безопасности и противопожарной защиты.
Требования к квалификации. Высшее профессиональное образование и стаж работы на руководящих должностях в организациях культурно-досуговой сферы и народного творчества, а также в органах управления культурой не менее 3 лет, или среднее профессиональное образование и стаж работы по профилю не менее 5 лет.

Ведение журнала учета работы и сдача стат отчета, как видите,  входит в непосредственные обязанности худрука. Я долгое время работала худ. руководителем. В мои обязанности входил не только контроль, но и написание сценариев, подготовка мероприятий, ведение клубных формирований. Так как контролировать мне было некого. До 2008 года в штате нашего ДК было 2 единицы - директор и худрук. Я не знаю какой штат у вас - но если он большой - то ваши прямые обязанности перечислены выше. И начинать вам нужно с 
1.составления плана работы Дома культуры, если его нет. 
2. В коллективах проверить наличие Журналов учета работы и творческих планов на новый год.
3. Составить расписание работы кружков, если такового не имеется.

Это для начала. А дальше жизнь вам подскажет что делать.

----------


## swetik72

> И не очень поняла суть вашего вопроса.


Да,вы правы, я бы наверное тоже так подумала: "что за дура пишет, сама не знает, что хочет..." я постаралась вам объяснить в личку...думаю вы меня поймёте...я просто ищу советов из опыта работы худруков...одним словом, администрация хочет, чтобы я коллектив заставила работать по новому, в ногу с современностью...после долгого застоя...вот! Жду советов!

----------


## Рамоновна

> чтобы я коллектив заставила работать по новому, в ногу с современностью...после долгого застоя..


Какой коллектив? Напрвление? Что делали раньше? Возраст и количество участников?

----------


## swetik72

> Какой коллектив? Напрвление? Что делали раньше? Возраст и количество участников?


Коллектив -работников РДК,раньше работали 5 человек, проводили основные мероприятия,по старинке, в коллективе 25 человек( возраст: от 25 до 55 лет) ...полный застой, говорят,за такие деньги,которые платят, мы и так много делаем...при этом менять работу не хотят

----------


## Elechka75

> *oksanagdo*, удачи на новом поприще! 
> 
> А у меня- как из рога изобилия- за 2 последних месяца:
> -165 000 на баян+пианино+микрофоны /областная программа/
> -165 000 на монтаж нового сценического освещения /администрация сельского поселения как софинансирование с областной программой/
> -50 000 на видеопроектор и экран
> -100 000 на новый системник+ноутбук+мониторы+ видеокамера- за то, что научилась монтировать фильмы /администрация района/
> - 90 000 на новые костюмы ведущему вокальному ансамблю /глава района/
> -40 000 на поездку этого же ансамбля в Москву на конкурс /глава сельского поселения/
> ...


Вот я Вам завидую белой завистью! Всем бы такое счастье. Поделитесь опытом-как вошли в областную программу?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Поделитесь опытом-как вошли в областную программу?


Писали заявку два года назад, вот до нас очередь и дошла.

Эльвира, да Вы- землячка? Какой район? В профиле не написано.

----------


## Рамоновна

ТЕМА ПОЧИЩЕНА, 

из неприкаянных сценариев и подборок родилась тема СЦЕНАРНЫЙ ВИНЕГРЕТ.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E5%F1%F2%E2%EE

----------


## Матанечка

Похоже и моя тоже.......

----------


## Натник

Сегодня увидела эту картинку на одном из форумов... решила распечатать, засунуть в рамочку и подарить нашей главе, чтоб не утруждала себя словами... :Derisive:

----------


## гунька

*Натник*, Класс!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Взяла себе тоже. :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## dgu31

Уважаемые форумчане!!!Обращаюсь к вам с огромной просьбой!У нас 100-летний юбилей народного духового оркестра.Нет ли у вас материалов каких-нибудь по празднованию?Особенно по сценарию???Буду рада любой помощи!!! С уважением,ваша коллега.

----------


## Elechka75

Ирочка, Эртильский район. Так приятно пообщаться с умными коллегами. Столько полезного на форуме. Завтра выхожу на работу после дектретного, как будто впервые, все с чистого листа. За два года столько поменялось. Спасибо, что вы хоть есть, есть где ума набраться. Так что помогайте...

----------


## Рамоновна

*Elechka75*, а вы к нам приезжаете 18 мая на "Адрес детства"! Прямо ко мне в ДК! Вот и познакомимся!

----------


## Гульнур

[QUOTE=Натник;4270163]Сегодня увидела эту картинку на одном из форумов... решила распечатать, засунуть в рамочку и подарить нашей главе, чтоб не утруждала себя словами... :Derisive: 

 Ой, Наташа, прямо в точку!!!! Тже скинула себе, пригодится :Grin:

----------


## Elechka75

> *Elechka75*, а вы к нам приезжаете 18 мая на "Адрес детства"! Прямо ко мне в ДК! Вот и познакомимся!


Я очень рада буду лично познакомиться с таким умным и профессиональным коллегой. А точно 18 мая? Вроде написано в Положении, что в апреле. Только 2 дня на работе, а уже столько всего навалилось. Хорошо, что хоть взрослый творческий отчет отменили.

----------


## Зарница

Девочки - повторюсь еще и в эту темку.

Коллеги - выручайте. У меня грядет Предприниматель года-концерт, чествование номинаций, награждения. Избаловали зрителей сценариями, написанными в каком нибудь стиле. А тут у меня что то застопорило. Хочется сделать либо в русском стиле (но этот стиль у нас уже часто используется), либо в царском, так как костюмы для ведущих шьются по в "царском стиле" - от груди. Была идейка по Пушкину написать, по сказке о царе салтане, типа мы,ведущие рассказываем сказку - но не могу придумать сам ход. Помогите - может эсть у кого нибудь сценарии в таком стиле? - не важно какой праздник - я переделаю, мне бы только зацепиться.......

----------


## Рамоновна

> по сказке о царе салтане,


«Ой вы, гости-господа,
Долго ль ездили? куда?
Ладно ль за морем, иль худо?
И какое в свете чудо?»
Корабельщики в ответ:
«Мы объехали весь свет;
За морем житье не худо,
В свете ж вот какое чудо:
В море остров был крутой,
Не привальный, не жилой;
Он лежал пустой равниной;
Рос на нем дубок единый;
А теперь стоит на нем
Новый город со дворцом,
С златоглавыми церквами,
С теремами и садами,..................

Только рассказывать про ДИВО-ДИВНОЕ здесь, у себя, в городе.
 Мол, пошли, увидели, а там.... Это диво, да не диво, вот  мы в......... побывали и такое увидали! Молоко рекой бежит, а потом в чану кипит, ..... и в общем, классный йогурт получается!

А вот здесь!!! Такая сказка!!!   http://samlib.ru/k/kolesnikowa_taisi...imatelja.shtml

А вообще-то тема предпринимателей у меня ассоциируется больше с Остапом Бендером, так сказать, прадедушкой предпринимательства. Он и оценить виновников праздника может, и советы дать, и договор заключить, и вопросики позадавать.

Ура-а-а! У меня юбилейное- 900-е сообщение!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Таня Л

*Натник*, Спасибо. Тоже распечатаю, так как теперь у меня своей внебюджетки нет, зарабатываем деньги в общий бюджет города. Только к картинке надпись добавлю "Такую фигуру не понимаю", сделаю табличку и буду с ней ходить деньги у администрации выпрашивать :Derisive:

----------


## Таня Л

> Ура-а-а! У меня юбилейное- 900-е сообщение!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Иринка поздравляю!!! А я "закопалась" в работе так, что уже себя не помню... А на форуме вообще забыла, когда была. Эх, Таня, Таня...

----------


## Зарница

Ир, спасибо что откликнулась. Про Остапа ты права, но увы... - у меня ведущие только девушки, так что выкручиваемся как можем. А про царя - вот именно эти строчки меня и зацепили, а дальше что то стопор. Перебрала всё. Появилась еще одна идейка, я ее уже как то использовала, но давненько - знакомила с жильцами терема - победителями номинаций.Открывали окошко, там номинация, про нее и говорили.

 Отрывок:
Не потешу я вас пляской, а потешу я вас сказкой.
За полями, за долами, за широкими морями,
В русской деревушке, у Песи речушки
Стоит терем теремок, он не низок, не высок

ДЕВУШКА: Теремок наш не простой
Люд живет там золотой.
Люди славится делами
Впрочем, поглядите сами!

ДЕВУШКА: Вот открытое окно – видим, первое оно
Самых юных привечаем 
Надеждой нашей величаем.

ДЕВУШКА: Коль молодая сила есть
То  по труду вам будет честь.

ДЕВУШКА: Молодые- на крылечко
О вас скажем мы словечко.


А сейчас мысли блуждают - может заселить этот терем предпринимателями? А к чему это....смысл какой?А как заселить?...номинации в окошках уже не нужны вроде бы как.....Блин, чем больше думаю - тем больше путаюсь.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зарница*, чо-то меня понесло...

СКАЗКИ про предпринимателей  http://jivkurilka.com/subpage40.html 

http://obiznese.com/alhimija-biznesa...inimatele.html 

http://www.liveexpert.ru/journal/view?topic_id=45673

*Зарница*, а может, они все к царю/царице на бал идут? С дарами? А их представление- рассказ о предприятии и достижениях?

Ну что-то типа того, когда смотрины женихов устраивают? 

Или взять *парад предпринимателей?*  Весь текст ведущих построить по типу майских демонстраций, лозунги предприятиям придумать?

----------


## Зарница

Ир, дары мы им будем вручать, а не они.Говорить они ничего не говорят - если судить по прошлому году, так их поведение на сцене - кошмар: кто в мини вышел в такой, что даже мы на сцене все увидали, а уж зрители внизу и подавно, другие с жевачкой, кто в верхней одежде - не смогли их раздеть - короче ужас и про бал даже думать страшно.Такие королевишны и королевичи выйдут - упадешь!!! В этом году нас пугают гостями из области, вот и хочется сценарий в таком стиле, что бы и нам ведущим и им было попроще на сцене находиться, что б уж не так они ярко своим поведением пестрили.

Ир, посмотри чуть выше сообщение, как тебе эта мысля? Переживаю - а вдруг вспомнят этот сценарий? Единственный выход - смена оформления. Но... опять и теремок, и окошки....Может они уже открытые? и номинации в них не прописывать?......мдя......роды......


Ир, а если салтана брать - приехали одни, рассказали о чуде - номинации. А в одной номинации 1,2,3 место - т.е 3 человека, а номинаций аж  6 штук. В голову не идет как о других дивах рассказывать?
Наверное так: царь опять их посылает что на свете творится в сфере бытовых услуг....и т.д....но не скучно так будет?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зарница*, а что, если никто никуда много раз не ходит? Салтан один раз их послал, они сразу все обошли, и теперь рассказывают по номинациям, а салтан велит их одаривать?
Плюс номерочки между.....

----------


## Зарница

что типа так:


Негде в тридевятом царстве,в тридесятом государстве
жил был славный, славный царь, превосходный государь (тупо лижем главу)

дальше что то по типу - сдесь со стихами у  меня туговато: стало грустно вдруг ему, решил что казна от налогов богатеет, а вот благодаря кому - незнает. Пускает он по району гонцов, те приезжаютт и рассказывают кто в какой сфере приуспел, а он с царской руки шлет им дары

Как то так? А с теремком не понравилось?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зарница*, что-то не легло с теремком. Я его летом делала на мотив ЖКХ, видно засело в голове... 
По поводу царя: у меня на работе есть сценарий с царем /День с-х/ Надо не забыть, не забыть, не забыть...

----------


## Зарница

Ир, если не забудешь - скинь пожалуйста :Tender:  Сейчас дописываю последнюю номинацию, понимаю что еще все грязно, но есть моменты которые не нравятся. Не очень то я дружу со стихами.... :Blink: Потом обязательно выложу - обещаю. 
А с теремком решила оставить на  запас, когда вообще вариантов других не будет.Спасибо огромное за поддержку!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, помогите, у кого есть  ХОРОШАЯ концовка концерта в русском (царском) стиле. Чтоб по коже мурашки шли! Пожалуйста - поделитесь!!!!! все сценарии перелопатила - все ни то, или уже брала

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Зарница*, Лена, вот здесь конкурс "Русская кудесница" и сказка ""О Егоре, о царе и серебрянном копье": http://files.mail.ru/M35UMR. не концерты, конечно, ну а вдруг...?))) Удачи!

----------


## Фуксия

Доброго дня всем!!!! может я не туда,но почитав,хочу попросить помощи.... Девочка 11 лет нужно стих,присущий соответственно ее возрасту на театральный конкурс, учит хорошо,читает с чувством,темпераментна.Только пишите в личку, а то могу потеряться)))

----------


## Тыря

Добрый день! Попробую и в эту дверь с просьбой постучаться! Писала скороую помощь ведущему и клубному работнику, но пока тишина....может быть здесь творческий пинок дадут)))Ежегодно в ДК у нас проводится фест. дуэтов к 14 февраля "Два сердца бьются в унисон", в этом году я решила провести шоу дуэтов, все тоже самое поют дуэты. но поменяла площадку....мероприятие будет проходить на открытом катке....вобщем размытая концепция есть фигуристы на начало....выступление дуэтов,  массовый запуск шаров...а вот с чего начать самое сложное....подскажите,товарищи коллеги, с чего начать...зачин всего мероприятия...будет трое ведущих один мужчина, две женщины....одна пара ведущих непосредственно будет работать в народе...некий интерактив...эх пульните в меня, пжл, идеей, чтоб я с чувством вдохновения пошла писать((((( совсем запуталась...одна идея перебивает другую и ничего точного и фееричного не выходит!

----------


## Зарница

*Тыря*, если честно, то я  не очень поняла смысл этого мероприятия. Если можно - то по подробнеее.

Девочки, можно я тоже повторюсь: 
Девочки, помогите, у кого есть ХОРОШАЯ концовка (текстовая) концерта в русском (царском) стиле. Чтоб по коже мурашки шли! Пожалуйста - поделитесь!!!!!

----------


## Натали_я

*ну, так, на вскидку
можно смонтировать ролик, а можно начитать на музыку

(автор -* Дмитрий Ахременко - Два сердца*)

Два сердца бьются в унисон
И две души поют дуэтом.
Для тех кто Любит и влюблён,
Чья жизнь Надеждою согрета.

Два голоса в тиши звучат,
Два крика небо разрывают
И алый сказочный закат
Дарует нам Любовь святая.

Два одиночества в одно
Сплету Любви златые нити.
Наверно, небом суждено
Любить средь череды событий.

В два голоса звучат слова,
Что прошептали наши души,
Известно нам, Любовь жива,
Её так просто не разрушить.

Сошлись, однажды, два пути
И расставанья уж не будет.
Смогли мы Счастье обрести,
Но мы не Боги, просто люди.

Два звука среди сотен фраз
Неслышно и незримо рядом,
Пока огонь Любви не гас,
Прошу, его тушить не надо.

Пускай два сердца в унисон
Забьются, Счастье предвещая.
В том жизни сказочный закон,
Всегда живёт Любовь святая.

муз сопровождение -* Luther Vandross / Mariah Carey - Endless Love.(Composed By:Lionel Richie)

пара фигуристов  :Oj: ... какой-нибудь световой эффект.. фанфары.... выход ведущих... как-то так может?

----------


## Тыря

*Зарница*, эх как бы в двух словах....вобщем у нас есть открытый каток. Вобщем идея такова.... вокалисты поют, люди кактаются на коньках вобщем праздник на льду) и все это приурочено к Дню Святого Валентина....знаю точно сначала катаются фигуристы вконце массовый запуск шаров в знак любви))))

----------


## Тыря

*Натали_я*, В том то и дело, что не пара...у нас только в Мурманске отделение фигурного катания и парного катания вообще в области нет....добираться до нас с Мурманска часов 5 поэтому для нас финурное кактание в диковинку....почему в самом начале фигуристы, а не вовремя всей программы ибо не совсем красиво будет если мы будем несколько раз выгонять людей с катка, чтоб откатались фигуристы, а потом опять приглашать....вобщем мне идея конферанса нужна...............((((

----------


## Тыря

*Натали_я*, Ой спасибо болшое за стихотворение положила в самое начало)))

----------


## Тыря

Помогите, товарищи!!! Затопорилась на программе дуэтов....может быть кто-то писал конферанс. чтоб в него репортеры вклинивались?...даже мысли блин собрать не могу((

----------


## Рамоновна

Сегодня в 3 часа ночи вернулась из Москвы. Возила на Всероссийский фестиваль "СЕРДЦЕ РОССИИ" свой вокальный ансамбль "Сударушка". Заняли 2 место!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Вот они, мои красавицы



А уже в 10 утра мы проводили МАСЛЕНИЦУ!

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*, Ириша, молодец!!!!

Девочки, дорогие мои, любимые, простите меня, если когда-то обидела.

ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ У ВСЕХ, 
И низко кланяюсь пред вами, 
Кого ввела в какой-то грех, 
Кого обидела словами. 
Кому я повод подала, 
О мне подумать с осужденьем, 
Кого в соблазн тайком ввела, 
Своими видом иль движеньем. 
Кому ответить не смогла, 
Взаимной дружбой иль любовью, 
Кому в беде не помогла, 
Чьи раны истекали кровью. 
Прошу прощения у всех, 
Кому помочь я не успела, 
У тех, чей вызывала смех, 
Когда была я неумелой. 
Прошу прощенья и у вас, 
Каменья кто в меня кидали, 
Когда я падала не раз, 
И мне руки не подавали. 
Прошу врагов меня простить, 
Хоть вас врагами не считаю, 
Я не хочу ни в чем вам мстить, 
И видеть в вас друзей мечтаю. 
Прошу прощенья у Творца, 
Что чад Его люблю я мало, 
Прошу Небесного Отца, 
Чтоб к ним любви мне больше дал Он!

----------


## Тыря

Эх, товарищи! Отстреляла свое мероприятие на катке к дню всех влюбленных " Два сердца бьются в унисон"! вобщем, первый блин не получился комом, были минусы, но и плюсов было очень много! формат своеобразный, для нашего города новый...поэтому зрителям понравилось....кому интересно могу поделиться сценарием!

----------


## Victorya

Девочки, нужна помощь!))) Не очень люблю, когда приходят бесконечные просьбы с просьбой проголосовать за то-то и то-то... Но моя работа участвует в фотоконкурсе, и в течение двух недель была в десятке лидеров, а когда прием работ закончился начался какой-то странный ажиотаж, все лидеры попадали вниз, а наверх поползли те, кого даже в двадцатке не было. Судя по всему активно голосуют, а мне и попросить-то некого)))))
http://photokaravan.com/Contest
это ссылка на сайт
а это сама работа
[IMG]http://*********su/1495150m.jpg[/IMG]

искренне надеюсь на вашу помощь)))

----------


## Натник

*Victorya*, а как там проголосовать, что то я не нашла? это ж наверное зарегиться надо сначала? :Smile3:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Привет всем. С радостью отмечаюсь и у культработников. Я работаю в культуре уже 6 год, из них 2 год худруком, до этого с молодежью. Мы районный дом культуры и так же на мероприятия зарабатываем сами. Но в принципе, наши желания и возможности совпадают очень редко. А вообще, хорошо, что мы есть! Ура культуре!

----------


## Victorya

> *Victorya*, а как там проголосовать, что то я не нашла? это ж наверное зарегиться надо сначала?


Наташечка, уже не нужно!))) :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  Спасибо!
Пойду фотки с Масленицы в нашу темку покажу!)))

----------


## Elechka75

> *Elechka75*, а вы к нам приезжаете 18 мая на "Адрес детства"! Прямо ко мне в ДК! Вот и познакомимся!


К сожалению, Ирочка, увидеться не придется. Мы едем 30 марта в Новохоперск. А так хотелось лично познакомиться... Ну ничего, надеюсь, еще где-нибудь пересечемся.

----------


## Elechka75

> Сегодня в 3 часа ночи вернулась из Москвы. Возила на Всероссийский фестиваль "СЕРДЦЕ РОССИИ" свой вокальный ансамбль "Сударушка". Заняли 2 место!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Вот они, мои красавицы
> 
> 
> 
> А уже в 10 утра мы проводили МАСЛЕНИЦУ!


Костюмы у вас необыкновенной красоты!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Elechka75*, А мы едем теперь в Каширу...

Костюмы шили в Воронеже, в "Узорочье". Натерпелись!!!!!!!!!!!! Пока добились того, что хотели, 3 месяца прошло. Там теперь такие "специалисты" шьют- не дай бог! Впору переименовывать в "Позорочье".

----------


## Гульнур

Рамоновна, Поздравляю с победой!!! Молодцы!!!! Дальнейших успехов!

----------


## iulianna

Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти журналы : "Клубная работа"
И книги, массовики-затейники  (что-то такое, название варьируется) Зараннее Спасибо

----------


## tamada023

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Давно состою в "инкукомовском братстве", но редко захожу на сайт. Я работаю в ДК зав массовым отделом и занимаюсь в ансамбле русской песни "Россияне". Ансамбль в 2008 году защитил звание Народного, а 30 апреля предстоит подтверждение. Сценарий готовлю я. Задумала "Деревенские посиделки", сейчас набираю материал. Буду благодарна, если поделитесь идеями, а что получится, обещаю обнародовать. Попыталась вставить фото ансамбля, но не смогла ...

----------


## TAMATA

Дорогие коллеги! Прошу редко, но метко.У меня на носу арт-проект "История и судьбы".Благотворительный Арт-проект «История и судьбы » направлен на объединение политиков и крупных бизнесменов, представителей Днепропетровской интеллигенции, деятелей культуры, искусства, науки и спорта, представителей исторических обществ, реконструкторов с целью поддержки и восстановления исторических ценностей Днепропетровщины.
 В рамках проекта планируется проведение яркого нестандартного масштабного мероприятия на историческую тему: «Творческий вечер- бал- светский раут- конкурс и выставка» 
 Дорогие мои, подскажите, у кого какие идеи, может у вас было что-то, может видели у кого-то. Не могу понять с номерами что и как.
 Прошу помощи!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*На нашем всеми любимом in-ku.com завершается первый конкурс "Что значит ФОРУМ для меня?". Просьба проголосовать за лучшее на Ваш взгляд стихотворение, нажав на кулачок-спасибку. Голосование закончится 30 марта в 23.59 по московскому времени. Следующий конкурс начнётся 3-го апреля. Принять участие может любой форумчанин, независимо к какому разделу он относится. Сам конкурс находится* _ ЗДЕСЬ. (Пройдитесь по ссылке.)_

----------


## iulianna

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, как составить сценарный план программы, определить тему, задачи, выразительные средства. Вот предоставленные компоненты, их нужно соединить между собой одним сюжетом. ( Студенты, директор компьютерного центра,известный композитор)Писала просто сценарии, а составлять планы никогда не приходилось......Зараннее спасибо

----------


## Гульнур

делюсь радостью. Моему вокально-танцевальному ансамблю "Кояш" присвоили звание "Образцовый".   :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## лариса львовна

> делюсь радостью. Моему вокально-танцевальному ансамблю "Кояш" присвоили звание "Образцовый".


Поздравляю!!!Радуюсь за тебя как эти смайлики!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Гульнур*, Отлично!!! Молодцы!!! А мы вот тоже ждем приказа о подтверждении звания.

----------


## Elechka75

Рамоновна! Как выступили на "Адрес детства"?

----------


## Рамоновна

В "золотой середине". Хвалили выставку, режиссуру и ведущих (нескромно - я за это отвечала), вокал и хореография получили замечания. Будем работать!!! Главное, что поняли свои ошибки. Что возьмут на область- пока не знаем. Лучше всех у нас в зоне был Хохол.

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте! Дорогие коллеги, подскажите! Проводим смотр конкурс. В номинации "художественное чтение" заявлено произведение Чехова. Куда его отнести? К художественному чтению или в оригинальный жанр? Спасибо

----------


## лариса львовна

> К художественному чтению


я бы отнесла туда.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги!

Впервые на Юге России

*2-3 июля  -мастер-класс шоумена,режиссера -Александра Зайцева (г.Екатеринбург)

"Активизация зрительской аудитории. Игровой репертуар ведущего"*

Подробности здесь:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4360183


Для желающих побывать на самом необычном тренинге по развитию креативного мышления, умению создавать креативные программы,игры. Группа только 15 человек. Осталось 7 мест.

*5-6 июня - Тренинг "Вау -у меня идея" - шоумен Майкл Смайл и лауреат международных конкурсов мастеров праздника Наталья Карасева (г.Санкт-Петербург -Москва)
*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4361244

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Хотелось бы с вами поделится своей радостью)
Сегодня в наш Дом культуры привезли новый тенисный стол)
А всё начилось с того,что я поговорила с главой администрации и попросила отремонтировать потолок..и знаете...приехал сам лично с начальницей по культуре)...потолок ремонтировать не будут....а сказал что сделают новый навесной (я аж обалдела)...увидел наш самодельный тенисный стол и сказал:"Купить новый"...Ну я то конечно же засомневалась...А вот сегодня привезли!Ой девочкиии!Как в селе то обрадовались)

----------


## гунька

Ларис, очень рада за вас! Это же здОрово, когда Глава неравнодушно относится к культуре! А просящему дается......так что в следующий раз проси больше!!! :Grin:  :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

*лариса львовна*, поздравляю с новым приобретением!
А у меня в СРОЧНОМ порядке меняют оставшиеся 9 окон на пластиковые и ремонтируют ВЕСЬ!!! фасад. К концу мая будем с новым лицом.
А к сентябрю-и с новым отоплением зрительного зала. Долой тепловые пушки перед мероприятиями!

Конечно, нам и самим придется потрудиться- косметический ремонт внутри /шпаклевка-грунтовка-покраска/ - наша обязанность.

----------


## лариса львовна

> 9 окон на пластиковые


 об этом только мечтать можно)
а ещё на втором этаже мы с худ.руком делаем ремонт)там была раньше контора и мне разрешили занять его для кружковцев)
краску уже для стен купили,а вот столы , стулья,полки и шкаф для костюмов принесли из закрытой школы...благо что там((в кабинете) на полу линолеум есть...худ.рук у меня девочка хорошая!не ожидала даже...до меня на работу вообще через раз ходила,а сейчас полна идей и кружки ведёт)...на втором этаже есть ещё 3 кабинета,но об их ремонте даже пока не думаем...ни денег ни времени...мне 16 на сессию уезжать,так что отложили всё до моего приезда,а там с новыми силами в бой)

----------


## Гульнур

Ой, девочки, рада за вас!!! Неужто на культуру начали обращать внимание......... У нас тоже  в прошлом году поменяли котлы, обновили трассу. Зимой девочки на репетиции ходили в футболках, было даже жарко. А после 9 мая начнется большой ремонт. У меня фундамент уходит, и соответственно стена и потолок плиточный тоже. Так вот наконец то выделили 285000 на ремонт. будут укреплять фундамент и стягивать стены и потолок. Конечно потом придется внутри ремонт полностью косметический самим делать, за свои спец.средства. Но это по сравнению с таким ремонтом, "семечки".

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки,а у нас  сам Министр Культуры побывал на днях, тоже обещал помочь. Будем ждать, что исполниться.

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги! 
Приглашаем принять участие в проекте для работников культуры и образования в ЮФО и СКФО

*Южно-Российская Академия Ивент Технологий "Сфера"*
http://eventaprofi.forumei.ru/f3-forum

Это семинары,тренинги,встречи для всех,кто имеет отношение к созданию праздничных и образовательных мероприятий: ведущие,педагоги доп.образования,музыкальные работники. 

*2-3 июля в Ставрополе
Мастер – класс АЛЕКСАНДРА ЗАЙЦЕВА
(г. Екатеринбург)
«Активизация зрительской аудитории.Игровой репертуар для ведущих»
*
*
ПРОГРАММА:*
Игровой репертуар для детей
Игровой репертуар для взрослых.
Манки (способы вовлечения в игру)
Использование реквизита в игровых программах.
Трансформация предмета.
Музыкальные игры.
Игровой репертуар для свадьбы, юбилея, дня рождения.
Командные игры (тимбилдинг).
Круговые игры.
Сценарная драматургия – основа игровой программы.
Проблемы игрового жанра.

Проведение презентаций, торжественных вечеров, семейных праздников, концертов и театрализованных представлений, вечеров отдыха, корпоративных вечеринок.

Всем участникам мастер – класса будет вручен диск со сборниками авторских сценариев и фонограммы для проведения различных мероприятий.


Стоимость участия: 6.000 рублей (наличный,безналичный расчет,карта Сбербанка России)
По итогам мастер-класса участникам выдается диплом. 
Оргвзнос необходимо внести в сроки с 1 мая по 15 июня 2012года

Открыт предварительный набор. Запись в теме "Регистрация участников"

Примечание:
1. Форма одежды - яркая,комфортная,желательно брюки,обувь удобная(мастер-класс проводится в режиме он-лайн работы)

2. Проживание в стоимость участия не входит, в дальнейшем будут указаны контакты и стоимость доступных гостиниц

3. Трансфер в обе стороны и питание участников производится за свой счет (исключение обед и кофе-брейки)

4. Разрешена только фотосъемка,диктофоны

_____________________________________________________________________________

Голик Марина Васильевна - руководитель ЮРАИТ "СФЕРА"
Полномочный представитель ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества"
Клуб Мастеров Праздника Ставрополья

Контактный телефон: 8-961-449-07-80 
email: sttrazz@ya.ru

*5-6 июня в Ставрополе
Креативный тренинг "Вау-у меня идея"
Шоумен,ведущий,психолог Майк Смайл и Наталья Карасева (г.Санкт-Петербург -Москва)
*

----------


## Irenka-da

Уважаемые форумчане! У нас идет подготовка к областной культурной олимпиаде, соответственно очень бы хотелось сделать и олимпийский огонь: зажжение факела и как вариант подарить маленькие факелочки каждой команде участнице. Может кто-то сталкивался с тем КАК сделать факел безопасным  :Blink: (не паклю же на палке поджигать  :Vah: ), что должно гореть например в конусообразной трубке, сумбурно объясняю, просто идея есть, а как ее воплотить технически  :Tu:  Подскажите кто сможет? ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## Наташкин

> КАК сделать факел безопасным


у нас использовали таблетки с сухим спиртом, наверное знаете, их еще используют туристы в походах

----------


## ленсанна

Всех украинских коллег поздравляю с Днем работников культуры ! Творческих успехов !

[IMG]http://*********su/1971709m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

Мы, российские работники культуры, тоже поздравляем своих коллег из Украины с Днем работника культуры!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :br:

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Администрация Форума `In-Ku` и Хореографический Художественный Совет приглашают всех пользователей, имеющих отношение к танцевальному искусству и хореографическому творчеству, принять участие в Третьем Форумском конкурсе хореографических постановок `IN-KU Amazing Dance` - `ВЕНОК ТЕРПСИХОРЫ - 2012`.*


*Гран При победителю - оплаченное проживание на двоих 3 сут. в 4-х звездочном отеле в одной из европейских столиц.*

*Положение о конкурсе* *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки! 
Я за помощью!
Дочь участвует в конкурсе выпускниц. Если не трудно - проголосуйте за Агапову Анастасию http://www.ctc33.ru/events/
Мой стеснительный ребёнок первый раз выложил свои фотки и очень волнуется)))
Голосовать можно 1 раз в день.

----------


## Скибыч

Очень рад за всех, кому повезло с ремонтом!!! Нам в прошлом году тоже на этот год обещали....какие-то жалкие 4 млн...))))))) выборы прошли...одни  и другие...Из уст администрации: деньги будут направлены на ремонт больницы в другом поселке...Не судьба....Ну хоть крыша не бежит. Залипла от прошлогодней жары.

Давно не был. Не о чем было писАть. Набралось немного. Сын участвовал в литературном конкурсе "Живая классика"(прозу читать). Занял второе место в районе. Поехали на областной конкурс. 87 претендентов на три места на Всероссийский уровень. Выступил "не хуже всех, а лучше многих". Читал отрывок из "Повести о фронтовом детстве". Привезли домой электронную книгу. Очень даже неплохо. 

Поставили спектакль "Не покидай меня"(отдельное СПАСИБО коллегам за подсказку). Выше всех ожиданий. Просят еще раз. Покажем. И по  соседям наверное поездим.

И еще. В июне едем с танцевальным коллективом и солисткой(народный вокал - 9 лет девочке) в Красноярск на фестиваль. Наконец-то хоть куда-то...Оплачиваем только дорогу(половину стоимости). Проживание за счет принимающей стороны. Уже билеты купили. Вот как-то так...

----------


## гунька

> Вот как-то так...


Юр, как тебя давно не было! Мы уже соскучились! Поздравляю со всеми победами! так держать!!!

----------


## гунька

> Девочки! 
> Я за помощью!
> Дочь участвует в конкурсе выпускниц. Если не трудно - проголосуйте за Агапову Анастасию http://www.ctc33.ru/events/
> Мой стеснительный ребёнок первый раз выложил свои фотки и очень волнуется)))
> Голосовать можно 1 раз в день.


Маришка, это твоя такая красавица выросла????????? Голосую ЗА!ЗА!ЗА!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> ребёнок первый раз выложил свои фотки и очень волнуется)))


*Вишенка-Владимир*, 

Девочка уххх.. так ей и передай.......
Но передай  ишшо - выставление в сети - фигня полная... Это мнение от "сетевого" "дяди "PANа"... :Yes4: 

Главное - будет таки мальчик на пути, мнение которого важнее миллиона "кликов"...
Веришь???... Я - верю... сам такой...

Насте -  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Поставили спектакль "Не покидай меня"


Автор кито??? (Прости за назойливость, лет эдак мнадцать рулил провинциальным театром... до сей поры не избавился от душевных уз Мельпомены...)))

----------


## Наташкин

> Мой стеснительный ребёнок первый раз выложил свои фотки и очень волнуется)))
> Голосовать можно 1 раз в день.


Поддерживаю, молодец, классные фоты

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> *Вишенка-Владимир*, 
> 
> Но передай  ишшо - выставление в сети - фигня полная... Это мнение от "сетевого" "дяди "PANа"...


Спасибо! Она всё прекрасно понимает, что это чепуха, но... в общем девчоночьи мечты :Yes4:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Маришка, это твоя такая красавица выросла????????? Голосую ЗА!ЗА!ЗА!!!!!


Спасибо, Алён!

----------


## Скибыч

> Автор кито??? (Прости за назойливость, лет эдак мнадцать рулил провинциальным театром... до сей поры не избавился от душевных уз Мельпомены...)))


 Алексей Дударев. Баллада очень хорошая.  6 персонажей, 2 "машиниста сцены"(студенты-практиканты вертели декорации), 1 звукач-световик. Если кого-то заинтересуют декорации - пишите. Даже патефон бутафорский сделал. И он играл. Все до последнего самореза объясню.  Сейчас, правда, хочу немного переделать. Последний звонок отзвеним и займусь опять.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Спасибо, Алён!


А я не успела проголосовать, Марин  :No2:  
А Настя - красавица. Взрослая уже. Дай Бог ей счастья и удачи в жизни.

----------


## bazievsilisa

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане) Прошу помощи в очень интересном и важном деле) В ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИК 28.05 у моего друга день рождения. он чудесный человек! таких еще поискать! настоящий товарищ! творческий человек: отлично поет, сочиняет стихи... В данный момент служит в армии. Я хочу чтобы в свой день рождения он получил море позитива, пожеланий не только от друзей и знакомых, но и со всего мира. Прошу откликнуться тех, кто может отправить ему поздравительное сообщение В Контакте или смс на телефон, приветствуется что-нибудь смешное, необычное, оригинальное, просто несколько слов! в итоге он весь день будет получать приятности всякие в неограниченном количестве. Поддержите пожалуйста мою идею)

----------


## Irenka-da

Соратницы! Пожалуйста!!! очень нужна ваша помощь! Выставляю сцен план торжественного открытия культурной олимпиады, возможно там сумбурно, но мне главное ход: логичен ли он и уместно ли? Советоваться особо не с кем, вся область в буквальном смысле соперники. Может на отдаленный (в смысле расстояния  :Smile3: ) взгляд что то посоветуете? буду ждать  :Aga:  чуть не забыла, открытие 16 июНя

Сценарный план 
открытия II областной культурной олимпиады
16.05.2012


14-30
Команды (34 ком. по 25 чел) стоят по ул. Комсомольской (вдоль школы №1), почетные гости напротив сцены на почетных местах.

15-00
1.	Фанфары - 
2.	Вступление:
«Начинаем торжественную церемонию открытия 2 культурной олимпиады Новосибирской области»

3.	Музыка, слова: «Пусть музыка каждую душу разбудит, пусть яркое солнце в улыбках дробиться. В едином порыве мира и дружбы, приветствуем вас, олимпийцы!»
Проходка и  построение команд на площади  согласно  плана, одновременно идет комментарий – информация о командах - участницах
«…в этом торжественном шествии дань уважения древней земле Эллады, дань вечному и прекрасному духу Олимпиады…»
4.	
Олимпийский дух и глаза горят… 
И Победа будет радовать взгляд… 
Команды вместе, рядом сошлись… 
Радости крик, уносится ввысь… 
Кто сильнее духом, кто победит? 
И над кем, удача, будет парить? 
В этих играх, много драйва, огня… 
Олимпийский дух, не знает конца… 

5.	Хореографическая композиция «На Олимпе» (анс. Вернисаж + атлеты): атлеты уходят на сцену, танцоры к финалу танца строятся частично на сцене, основная часть - возле сцены, во главе возле сцены стоит верховная жрица с факелом (лепестки роз - когда она подходит к сцене????)

6.	На торжественной церемонии открытия областной культурной олимпиады присутствуют почетные гости:
 - Губернатор Новосибирской области В.А.Юрченко, 
     - Глава города  Искитим  В.Г. Пфейфер,  Глава  Искитимского района О. В. Лагода
     - Министр культуры Новосибирской области  Н.В. Ярославцева (выход на сцену – музыка, после выхода атлеты покидают сцену)

7.	Слово для приветствия предоставляется:
- Губернатору Новосибирской области В.А.Юрченко, 
         - Главе города  Искитим  В.Г. Пфейферу,  
         - Главе  Искитимского района О. В. Лагоде
- Министру культуры Новосибирской области  Н.В.  Ярославцевой 

8.	На фоне музыки легенда: 
«Пусть настанет священная тишина. Пусть умолкнут небо, земля, море и ветра. Пусть умолкнут горы и крики птиц. Ибо нас сопровождает Фивос, бог, приносящий огонь. О, могучий Зевс, дай мир всем народам на земле и увенчай венками победителей священного состязания! Аполлон, бог солнца и идеи света, пошли нам свои лучи и зажги священный факел для гостеприимного города Искитим».
9.	 Действия с факелом:  
I вариант (если факел уже зажжен, то танцоры танцуют без него) Ярославцевой подает факел один из атлетов, она объявляет  «…олимпиаду открытой» и передает факел «жрице» .  
II вариант ( факел держит жрица, Ярославцевой подают на подносе пьезозажигалку) Ярославцева зажигает факел и объявляет  «…олимпиаду открытой». 

10.	ФАНФАРЫ, ФЕЙЕРВЕРК

11.	Сначала спускается со сцены верхов.жрица с факелом, останавливаясь возле сцены, остальные жрицы уходят со и за сцену;  затем Почетные гости  - занимают свои почетные места

12.	Слова …..Славная  земля искитимская встречает своих друзей и (бла бла бла о дружбе)

13.	Песня «Славный город небольшой»  исп. В. Барышников (в сопровождение  эстр анс. дух инстр.)

14.	Жрицы внизу сцены «зажигают» огоньки для всех команд (стаканы с сухим горючим или мал. свечи на самом деле уже заряжены и горят)

15.	Слова  на вступлении песни «Олимпийский огонь»
Славит дружбу каждой искрой, пламя яркое, свети!
Пламя наше олимпийское, солнцу доброму сродни
Для команды олимпийцев факел солнечный зажжен
Пусть счастливою приметой для всех нас пребудет он!

16.	Хореографическая композиция «Олимпийский огонь» - анс «Джаз-коктейль», в конце песни запускаем «волну» (руки участников)

17.	ФЕЙЕРВЕРК

18.	Финальные слова… «Честных состязаний  и ярких побед тебе, Олимпиада!»

19.	Команды в определенном порядке покидают площадь для отъезда на визитки

----------


## Матанечка

Привет всем! Господи, Я не успеваю за временем.... Кажется только вчера заходила на сайт,а прошло столько времени! И сразу крик о помощи - Скажите, может есть у кого в чудо сундуках сценки с богатырями? Стопор..... (((((((((

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Скажите, может есть у кого в чудо сундуках сценки с богатырями?


http://files.mail.ru/C0NAIX

----------


## alex anatolich

Привет всем. Недавно устроился в Д.К в селе худ. руководителем. Начальство требует, что б были какие то кружки. Кто поделится своим соображением?

----------


## Рамоновна

*alex anatolich*, вообще все клубные формирования делятся на: самодеятельного искусства/вокальные, театральные, хореографические/, любительские объединения/клубы  по интересам/, и собственно кружки/спортивные, прикладные, изобразительного творчества/

Чтобы решить, какие клубные формирования открыть, почитайте номенклатуру услуг
http://www.bestpravo.ru/rossijskoje/rx-zakony/a2o.htm
Там есть все направления.

*КОЛЛЕГИ!* Скоро День  семьи, любви и верности. Кто проводит-приглашаю в соответствующий раздел поделиться опытом

----------


## Алла и Александр

Дорогие друзья-культработники! Уважаемые коллеги!
Обращаюсь к вам с вопросом, предложением! Наверно и с тем и другим сразу. Вопрос мой касается наводнения в Крымске. Все сейчас, я уверенна, собирают помощь пострадавшим, перечисляют деньги. Мы то же это собираемся сделать. Но... мы не хотим перечислять деньги в неизвестность. 2 дня назад мы созвонились с управлением культуры Крымска. Разговаривали с начальником управления Ириной Николаевной Астаниной. От нее мы узнали, что в Крымске пострадало от наводнения 72 культработника. Люди лишились всего. "Сторожат" остатки своих домовладений. Ждут комиссии и помощь. Бухгалтерия управления культуры прислало нам счета банков, в понедельник ждем от них номера банковских карточек культработников. Вот на них - конкретному человеку, мы и будем перечислять деньги.
Вот я и подумала - может быть и среди нашего раздела будут желающие помочь своим коллегам? Если таковые найдутся - давайте подумаем все вместе - как это сделать?

----------


## Натник

> Вот я и подумала - может быть и среди нашего раздела будут желающие помочь своим коллегам


я согласна Алла...интересно, а посылки можно отправлять туда??

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Аллочка!
Я не знаю как.. Хочется помочь всем. Вышли мне пожалуста номер карты чей-нибудь.

----------


## Рамоновна

И мне.

----------


## Завклуб

Всем привет!! Я на форуме совсем недавно, хотелось бы узнать - а обсуждаются в этой теме сценарии мероприятий? День села меня интересует - кто как проводит и чем развлекает? Всем спасибо!

----------


## Таня Л

> Если таковые найдутся - давайте подумаем все вместе - как это сделать?


Аллочка, и мне вышли. А то мы собрали и вещи, и деньги, и отправили в неизвестность. Хочется помочь конкретным людям.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Завклуб*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...09#post4421309 вам сюда

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки! У Леночки-Зарницы родилась лапочка Маргаритка!!!! Счастья маме и доче!

----------


## гунька

> Счастья маме и доче!


УРРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ленусик, поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Здоровья крошечке и тебе!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## ОльЧА30

Я полгода культорганизатор, очень интересно! Поющая и танцующая, но опыта мало! надеюсь на помощь мастеров! Впереди у меня день села, нужны идеи! 3 праздника в один день- 130 лет селу, 40 лет школе и 30 лет совхозу!

----------


## Рамоновна

*ОльЧА30*, посмотрите здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=254

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

А привет всем форумчанам! Очень рада снова появиться в сети!!!  Я сейчас в декретном отпуске, поэтому давно не заходила! Рада снова общаться с коллегами:)

----------


## Sowushka

Дорогие форумчане! Давно хотела выразить благодарность всем, кто выкладывает замечательный материал на сайте. Впервые пишу сообщение, и сразу прошу помощи. Всего неделю в качестве худ.рука и сразу отчет за полугодие. Подскажите, где на сайте есть образцы текстовых отчетов. Вроде видела на Ин-ку, найти не могу. Очень!!! нужно! Ткните носом.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Sowushka*, http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=246 вот здесь тема ДОКУМЕНТЫ. Но не знаю, открыты ли она для вас?

*Сергей Ст*,  



> заниматься частной практикой?


 можно через договор-кассу отдела культуры, но вносить *часть* суммы, а вам в карман- остальное, правда, *по секрету*.(всему свету...)  
Или, что уж совсем нереально, убедите, что ведете все бесплатно.
Но у вас  могут найтись добро :Jopa: елатели, кторые всегда начеку.

----------


## вокся

> *Sowushka*, http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=246 вот здесь тема ДОКУМЕНТЫ. Но не знаю, открыты ли она для вас?
> 
> *Сергей Ст*,  
>  можно через договор-кассу отдела культуры, но вносить *часть* суммы, а вам в карман- остальное, правда, *по секрету*.(всему свету...)  
> Или, что уж совсем нереально, убедите, что ведете все бесплатно.
> Но у вас  могут найтись доброелатели, кторые всегда начеку.


Или преподносите свадьбы и юбилеи  как мастер-классы. И это будет преподавательская деятельность, что разрешено)

----------


## лариса львовна

> А зачем работать хорошо? Зачем ломать голову, придумывая что-то новенькое, интересное?" Ведь от этого не меняется ничего. Хорошо, так себе, совсем никак - все получают ту же зарплату, без каких-то премий или надбавок.


Ещё раз сегодня в этом убедилась...завтра день района,подошла к библиотекарю говорю может испечёшь чего?ингредиенты куплю...а в ответ услышала-ЧЁ?
работает не поймёшь как (стоит на почте стойку подпирает и сплетни разносит)
в соседнем селе директор ДК на работу практически не ходит,начинает что-то только перед большими мероприятиями думать и звонит,а что у вас будет?
Зарплата одинаковая...хотя у нас и мероприятий больше проводится и кружки разные работают...
Смысл разбиваться в лепёшку?
А сплетни которые разносит библиотекарь как говорится бьют по рукам...хочется всё бросить...посмотрю на новые изменения...
работать спустя рукава не могу ...характер не тот...а работать за бесплатно и без финансирования надоедает....не очень то спонсоры и хотят выделять денег на мероприятия...кому охота раставаться со своими деньгами? а бюджетных денег сами знаете...прийдёшь просить ...в ответ -денег нет...так вот вопрос-на что проводить? а наша работа больше стала походить на прошение денег...подайте христа ради кто сколько сможет! или берёшь свой кошелёк и покупаешь необходимое...
День села в этом году встал в нашей клубной сети всем в зарплату...да..звучит смешно...работаем и сами себе спонсоры...
например я наняла вокальную группу с часовым концертом плюс они озвучивали мероприятие...а всё потому что в районе аппаратура перегорела (враньё)что было делать?народу 200 человек и без микрофона работать?вот такой у нас бордак!
Извените уж высказалась...накипело за последнее время...

----------


## Сергей Ст

> а наша работа больше стала походить на прошение денег...подайте христа ради кто сколько сможет! или берёшь свой кошелёк и покупаешь необходимое...


 Это точно подмечено! Когда мы с коллегой заходим в магазин за покупками администраторы с порога кричат: "что вы там опять напридумывали, денег не дадим и не просите", хотя мы просить не собирались, покупать пришли. Вообщем чувствуем себя как котята из мультика "Кошкин дом". Унижение какое-то, а не улучшение.

----------


## Натник

больная тема пошла.... :Tu: 
 у нас тоже как у всех - денег не дождетесь и т.д. а как то раз в одном фермерском хозяйстве сменился глава, а его жена к нам в самоделку ходит, ну мы так обрадовались, думаю, хоть кто то может нам поможет и советом и делом, и копейкой...пришли с худруком к ним в гости, благо вхожи в тот дом, ну посадили нас за стол, чаю налили, конфет шикарных поставили, и стали мы за жизнь разговаривать, в том числе и за культуру в нашем селе...перехожу к главному - денег нам не дали, но дали ценный совет -*учитесь зарабатывать!* во как! обидно стало до слез, сам в советское время участвовал в самодеятельности, потом был парторгом совхоза...короче, где то через полгода перед 8 марта приходит он ко мне с предложением арендовать у нас зал для  так сказать, корпоратива своего КФХ, программку им провести с несколькими концертными номерами, играми, танцами и это все где-то 6-9 часов по времени (гуляють они добро).. сказал ему сумму( не поверите 500 р)...сказал -*дорого*!!!!!!!  :Blink:  вот тебе и зарабатывайте сами..... :Tu:

----------


## KalievS7

Ой, коллеги вы мои дорогие, я вас очень понимаю, у нас та же самая ситуация. Только мы бегаем по магазинам, берем в долг, а потом за нами бегают. А мы от них, пока нам денег не дадут, чтобы расчитаться

----------


## KalievS7

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста. Методисты, прошу вашей помощи. Нужно классно оформить методкабинет.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Нужно классно оформить методкабинет.


Бесплатно или денюжку дают?

Если дают, закажите пластиковые стенды с фото, полочками  и кармашками. На фото- то чем гордитесь, в кармашках-метод. материал, на полочках- ДПИ и сувениры-награды.
Идеи для дизайна можно взять, набрав в поиске *ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИИ ФОНЫ*

----------


## Завклуб

всем привет! девочки где посмотреть тему "день пожилого человека"? хочется чего то свеженького интересного.....

----------


## Алла и Александр

> девочки где посмотреть тему "день пожилого человека"?


Вот сюда зайдите  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128462

И сюда  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128444

----------


## KalievS7

> Бесплатно или денюжку дают?
> 
> Если дают, закажите пластиковые стенды с фото, полочками  и кармашками. На фото- то чем гордитесь, в кармашках-метод. материал, на полочках- ДПИ и сувениры-награды.
> Идеи для дизайна можно взять, набрав в поиске *ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИИ ФОНЫ*


Спасибо, Рамоновна, что откликнулись. Обещают заказать. У нас смотр методкабинетов. Честно, смотреть нечего. Мебель советского времени. Надеюсь на лучшее. Творческих успехов вам.

----------


## Натник

Девочки, кто нибудь делал буклет о своем учреждении?? покажите или может поделитесь, пожалуйста.. :Tender:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*,  у меня на работе есть буклет о культуре района. В простом "ворде". Делала макет для типографии- там работают в "Корелле"

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, подскажите, если ДК (сельский) со своими некоторыми коллективами участвует в районном празднике, мы его отражаем в журнале учета, если да, то какое количество зрителей мы показываем? 

извините, если этот вопрос задавался раньше...

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*,  мы отражаем. И если это БОЛЬШОЙ праздник, где участвует несколько клубов, получается, что мы это мероприятие считаем ...дцать раз. Знаем, что делаем неправильно, но исправить это сложно- падают показатели.

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*, а зрителей показывать действительное или заниженное под свое поселение? если показывать действительное, то это как цифры взлетят, оно мне надо? :No2:  ( мне наш методист сказала, так как районные праздники не ВЫ готовите, то и учитывать их не следует...а бывает такое, что мы к этим районным праздникам готовясь, тратим больше времени и сил, чем при подготовке к своим, и так же задействуем основные коллективы свои, пусть это даже визитная карточка на 6 минут ( к примеру), но  в ней то участвует 17 человек, а это не мало для села..)

просто вчера на  одном сайте прочитала (тоже кто то задавал вопрос по этому поводу - учитывать-не учитывать), там отвечают - что все надо учитывать и праздники и конкурсы, единственное количество людей надо писать то, которое привез на  этот праздник (конкурс)...а если у меня в конкурсе выступает 1-2 солиста.... :No2:

----------


## Рамоновна

> так как районные праздники не ВЫ готовите, то и учитывать их не следует..


я считаю, что так и должно быть, но к цифре количества проведенных мероприятий я бы еще добавила цифру мероприятий, в которых приняли участие.

----------


## Victorya

> Девочки, кто нибудь делал буклет о своем учреждении?? покажите или может поделитесь, пожалуйста..


Делаю практически постоянно. Лист А4 сворачиваю трюмошечкой и верстаю в Фотошопе. Так по итогам каждого районного конкурса или фестиваля делаю буклет об участниках и победителях. Так же делается любая программка к большому мероприятию. Распечатываю на тонкой двухсторонней бумаге.

----------


## Натник

*Victorya*, спасибо, я уже сделала, а я делаю в программе Оффиса Microsoft Office Publisher...

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста... Мой СДК- юрлицо, учредитель у нас сельское поселение, кто нам должен определять группу оплаты труда и как часто это должно происходить? по всем показателям отчета 7-нк, у нас 4 группа (досуговых объектов у нас маловато), так вот наше поселение, "опускают" нас ниже последней группы, чем они должны свое решение мотивировать и (или)  как они должны докуменально это обосновать?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, у нас пока про это тихо.
Но уже  дали задание *ПОДУМАТЬ*, что и где мы будем оптимизировать. По слухам-то понятно, что к финалу надо будет урезаться на 30%. Но это все- уже живые люди и живые дети. И тех и других- НА УЛИЦУ!!! А кто останется- тому и зарплату повысим.

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята, всем привет!!!! Безумно соскучилась за форумом. сегодня зашла и выяснилось, что не заходила больше года. Алисочка, прости, что не ответила, просто в это время была в ожидании своей "доченьки картинки - девчонки Эвелинки", в декрете выходила на сцену 2 раза, первый раз когда доче было 3 месяца, они с папой ждали за кулисами второй раз в 4 месяца, вот сейчас опять. за время декрета так всё меняется даже страшно будет выходить, но думаю справлюсь. А вообще очень рада, что потихоньку встаю в строй...

----------


## swetik72

Всем добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть план методиста Районного дома культуры???

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, у Вас на аватарке- картина Афремова? Прекрасный художник. Я уже две его картины вышила, начинаю третью.

----------


## Рамоновна

http://mkrf.ru/dokumenty/591/detail.php?ID=222328

Интересный документ. Сразу видно отношение в регионе к культуре в 2011 году


http://mkrf.ru//dokumenty/591/detail.php?ID=243509

А вот это кто-нибудь откроет?

ПРОШУ ПОМОЩИ: научите ПОШАГОВО открывать документ в PDF

----------


## лариса львовна

> ПРОШУ ПОМОЩИ: научите ПОШАГОВО открывать документ в PDF


Здравствуй Ирина!У меня открывается в программе Foxit Readet.Тебе надо эту программу.Открывается затем также легко как и офисный документ)

----------


## Натник

> А вот это кто-нибудь откроет?
> 
> ПРОШУ ПОМОЩИ: научите ПОШАГОВО открывать документ в PDF


 а что именно не получается?по ссылке- сохранить как... потом этот документ открывается в Adobe Reader (это у меня) или  


> Foxit Readet


 и другие есть программки простенькие по-моему...

----------


## Рамоновна

*лариса львовна*, 
*Натник*, спасибо, надо скачать. Ничего такого у меня не установлено.

----------


## Леди N

> *Леди N*, у Вас на аватарке- картина Афремова? Прекрасный художник. Я уже две его картины вышила, начинаю третью.


Как это я прозевала вопрос к себе самого интересующего меня авторитета ИНКУ :Blush2:  Почти каждый день захожу на форум, и не видела...   
                             простите за фривольность....  :Smile3: 

Да, Ирина Викторовна, это Леонид Афремов- любимый художник  моей дочери. Я и узнала- то о нём через неё. Думаю, что  вышитые его картины- это очень красиво :Laie 54:

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Уважаемые коллеги!  
Впервые на форуме ин-ку стартует  виртуальный проект "Арт-Магистраль" -  конкурс для ведущих 
 и организаторов праздников, клубных специалистов!* 

*ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества"

Международный проект " EVENT INKU-FEST "АРТ-МАГИСТРАЛЬ"

в рамках III Международного  профессионального  конкурса
 специалистов праздничной индустрии и работников культуры
  "Золотой Микрофон -2013"
*[IMG]http://s9.******info/d786fc24b39e44d24e99679de59a3e38.gif[/IMG]
*с 20 октября по  20 ноября * 

*Приглашает  мастеров праздника принять участие 
 в  Международном онлайн конкурсе (Iтур Virtu-real МПК "Золотой Микрофон" )* 

*"НОВОГОДНИЙ IN-KU FEST -2012"*[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Жюри конкурса и оргкомитет:* 

1.* Марина Зайкина* - Председатель жюри.Президент ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества", международный координатор проекта "Арт-Магистраль";
2.*Татьяна Гуревич* - Руководитель праздничной компании SIA “Svētku akadēmija”,педагог Online Academy IN-KU
3.*Ирина Егорова* -Директор Районной централизованной клубной системы и Дома культуры
4.*Инесса Богинская* - Полномочный представитель МОД "ИН-КУ" в Казахстане, организатор Международного слета работников праздничной индустрии "Петропавловский  Той"
5.* Независимые члены Жюри Конкурса* (Фамилия и Имя будут озвучены ) - представители МОД ИН-КУ
6. *Марина Голик* - руководитель   проекта "Арт-Магистраль" МПК "Золотой Микрофон",Полномочный представитель МОД "ИН-КУ" в СКФО,*куратор* онлайн конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST -2012" 

[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Конкурсные номинации:*

•	*Универсальная  игровая программа* - (количество и возраст участников не 
        ограничиваются, продолжительность показа до 15 минут);

•	*Поздравление Деда  Мороза и Снегурочки на дому* – до 15 минут

•	*Сценарий новогодней программы*  (тематика и возрастная категория на выбор участника! или  связана с   
            символикой наступающего 2013 года – сценарий детской программы, поздравление Д.М. и Снегурочки на дому,
            корпоративный праздник, шоу-программы итд)

•	*Новогодний анимационный танец*  (до 3 минут)

[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Требования к конкурсантам и критерии оценки:* 

•	интересные приемы активизации аудитории и умение использовать их в аудитории;
•	использование в программах  новогодних традиции, обычаев и обрядов; 
•	универсальность программы (для ведущих праздничных мероприятий);
•	оригинальностью идеи и творческого замысла;
•	грамотная  драматургическая основа материала соответствующее художественное, 
        музыкальное и техническое оформление представлений в контексте всего замысла;
•	костюмы, реквизит и другие вспомогательные средства должны иметь художественно-
        образное решение и быть аккуратно выполненными;
•	оригинальное режиссерское решение;
•	написанный и оформленный сценарий;
•	для анимационных танцев – интересное решение, движения должны легко исполняться 
       участниками, музыкальный материал;

[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Порядок предоставления конкурсных материалов и регламент конкурса:*
1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на видеосервер youtube или vimeo  и дает ссылку на него в теме, специально предназначенной для этого.
Видео должно быть не дольше 15 минут, хорошего качества, с четким звуком и картинкой и не старше 2010 года.

2.  Видео, фотографии и сценарные материалы выставляются строго в срок с 20 октября 08:00 по 20 ноября 24:00 в теме соответствующей номинации с указанием: названия и темы программы,возрастной категории, полного имени участника, или название организации (агентства),город. По окончании этого срока все загруженные видео оцениваться жюри НЕ БУДУТ.

3. В период с 20 ноября по 01 декабря компетентное жюри просматривает все номера выставляет оценки по 10 бальной системе, объявляя победителей в каждой номинации.



*По результатам конкурса определяется победитель, получающий
Гран-при  I тура конкурса VIRTU-real «Новогодний IINKU-FEST -2012»
III Международного конкурса мастеров праздника «Золотой Микрофон»
В каждой номинации определяются лауреаты и дипломанты I, II и III степеней, которые награждаются дипломами и грамотами  EVENT IINKU-FEST «Арт-Магистраль»    Всем участникам фестиваля вручаются памятные дипломы
*

*Главный приз обладателю  новогоднего «Гран-При» -  Сертификат на бесплатное участие в EVENT INKU-FEST «Арт-Магистраль» в Сочи с 21-25 января. Вручение статуэтки  и диплома победителя  финалисту I тура виртуального конкурса «Золотой Микрофон"  на церемонии закрытия фестиваля 25 января 2012 года* *
*
Ждем вас!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4483675

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, 

Вот они

Первая уже под стеклом, а вторая пока без рамки

----------


## Рамоновна

*Vlad_belgorod*, у меня готового ничего нет, сходите сюда 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=123   и сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28772

и сюда  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=93800

----------


## Леди N

[QUOTE=Рамоновна;4483917]*Леди N*, 

Очень красиво!! у Вас замечательное увлечение- которое, думаю, ещё и оздоровление- ведь рукотворчество очень хорошо нервы лечит.....

Ирина Викторовна, позвольте вопрос..Тот конкурс, который объявлен на предыдущей странице должен содержать уже отработанные ведущими материалы и заснятые на видео?? То есть это не конкурс сценариев? :No2:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Доброе время суток,уважаемые коллеги!
Вы информированы о том,что  на форуме стартовал  конкурс "Новогодний  INKU-FEST". Многие участники задают вопрос: Нужны ли к  номинации "Сценарий" фото и видео. Конечно НЕТ! Только сценарий.
Напоминаем что, конкурс завершится 20 ноября. Ждем вас!

С уважением,Марина Голик
автор и руководитель проекта "Арт-Магистраль"

----------


## Николай М

Доброго дня уважаемые...волею судеб,жена моя работает директором СДК,давно уж,не помню сколько лет,но вот с сетью мне ее подружить не удалось,все что ей нужно для работы,ищу и таскаю я.В этом годе она ездит на учебу в Тверь,ну,там по три-четыре дня,курсы какие то и вот сейчас ей нужна презентация или рассказ-отчет о проведенном 2012 празднике Нового Года...Может быть кто нибудь подскажет,как лучше это сделать?
И еще по моему нужно создать клуб мужей,у которых жены в культуре работают.Есть жены летчиков и моряков,им говорят трудно,но нам по моему не легче,клянусь,чессное слово...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> нужна презентация


Презентацию можно сделать в программе ПродьюсерШоу, или в приложении к Офису. Ну и много других программ подобных есть. А если отчет, то можно попробовать сделать коллаж из нескольких фотографий и сопроводить их текстом

----------


## Николай М

> Презентацию можно сделать в программе ПродьюсерШоу, или в приложении к Офису. Ну и много других программ подобных есть. А если отчет, то можно попробовать сделать коллаж из нескольких фотографий и сопроводить их текстом


Таааа....это понятно,мне интересен сам текст и его подача,форма...просто хотелось бы взглянуть на что то подобное,я же не делал ни когда этого.Мне легче сто страниц какого нибудь сценария в стихах написать,нежели придумать отчет,вобще я половины этих требований не понимаю...что,для чего и зачем...

----------


## Алла и Александр

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFSjtm3gU14

Вот так я иллюстрировала свой отчет за пол года перед жителями нашего поселения.

----------


## Алла и Александр

А это слайд-шоу ко дню Урожая.




Текста практически нет, но в Продьюсере его можно без проблем вставить

----------


## Николай М

ПОйду на большом посмотрю..терпеть не могу буки...

----------


## руслана яворская

Здравствуйте!!! Дома одни культработники - это печально. 90 ПРОЦ. ЖИЗНИ - ЗАНИМАЕТ РАБОТА. Какой там ненормированный рабочий день? Приходишь дети уже спят, дети уходят, ты еще спишь. А впрочем есть и такие, которые от звонка до звонка!!!! А может они правы???????????????????????????????????

----------


## руслана яворская

Здравствуйте! Только неделю тому назад провела конкурс красоты, для девочек 15-16 лет. Какая форма м - я вас интересует??? Конкурс красоты, или более творческая программа???  Напишите, есть интересные, кркативные идеи. думаю смогу помочь.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Здравствуйте! Только неделю тому назад провела конкурс красоты, для девочек 15-16 лет. Какая форма м - я вас интересует??? Конкурс красоты, или более творческая программа???  Напишите, есть интересные, кркативные идеи. думаю смогу помочь.


Выкладывайте лучше это в соответствующей теме. Большее количество форумчан смогут оценить ваш талант

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Уважаемые коллеги, хотим поставить в СДК Новогоднее представление приблизительно в тематике "Старое о главном" как по телеку показывали, или по теме "Ночь перед рождеством" (только не в стихах). Если кто уже делал такое и есть сценарии выставьте или пришлите на почту vlad031bel@rambler.ru Может кто подскажет ещё какие идеи интересные. Заранее благодарен, Владимир.

----------


## Lena65

Девчата, доброе утро. У меня проблема.... Впереди День матери, у кого есть что нибудь интересное к этому замечательному празднику? Уверена что все по чуть-чуть можем собрать великолепный сценарий. Выручайте пожалуйста. maikova_elena@mail.ru

----------


## Рамоновна

Уважаемые коллеги!
Убедительная просьба  пересмотреть свое нежелание участвовать в конкурсе "Новогодний IN-KU FEST -2012"!!!
Неужели нам, клубным работникам, нечего показать? Не поверю ни за что!!!
Будьте активными!!!

Или мы все здесь геологи???

----------


## Леди N

> Уважаемые коллеги!
> Убедительная просьба  пересмотреть свое нежелание участвовать в конкурсе "Новогодний IN-KU FEST -2012"!!!
> Неужели нам, клубным работникам, нечего показать? Не поверю ни за что!!!
> Будьте активными!!!
> 
> Или мы все здесь геологи???


Безумно стыдно, но настолько времени нет....Что :Tu:  поучаствовать очень хочется :Tu:

----------


## Таня Л

> Убедительная просьба пересмотреть свое нежелание участвовать


Ирина, желание принять участие есть.Видео на ютуб не загружается :No2:  Видимо я ОООООчень продвинутый "юзер"

----------


## Рамоновна

> Видео на ютуб не загружается


Думаю, что можно попросить помощи у нас на форуме. НО ЭТО НЕ Я!

----------


## гунька

> Уважаемые коллеги!
> Убедительная просьба  пересмотреть свое нежелание участвовать в конкурсе "Новогодний IN-KU FEST -2012"!!!
> Неужели нам, клубным работникам, нечего показать? Не поверю ни за что!!!
> Будьте активными!!!
> 
> Или мы все здесь геологи???


Иринка, фраза про геологов...как-то задела.....честно!!!! А насчет конкурса- показать, конечно, есть что, но уж больно все там по-серьезному, в условиях конкурса....Страшновато тягаться с мэтрами!

----------


## Натник

> А насчет конкурса- показать, конечно, есть что, но уж больно все там по-серьезному, в условиях конкурса....Страшновато тягаться с мэтрами!


да-да...это точно... :Blush2:

----------


## Рамоновна

> .Страшновато тягаться с мэтрами!


По-моему, мэтры именно культурно-досуговых мероприятий (т.е. клубных)- в нашем разделе.

ЦИТИРУЮ:

 • Сценарий новогодней программы-Новогодняя елка, Новогодний концерт, Открытие елки на площади, Новогодний бал-дискотека, номеров- Новогодние сценки (тематика и возрастная категория на выбор участника или связана с символикой
 наступающего 2013 года – сценарий детской программы,-опять же елки поздравление Д.М. и Снегурочки на дому,-неужели никто не проводит?

 корпоративный праздник, шоу-программы итд)-вот здесь, возможно, мы и не мэтры.....






> фраза про геологов...как-то задела.....честно!!!!


Прошу каждого в отдельности не принимать лично к себе . Просто обидно: такой конкурс интересный затеян, и тишина... 
Вспомните, какие "страсти" у нас кипели, когда был конкурс "Помним, верим, храним".

ИНТЕРЕСНАЯ ЖИЗНЬ НАШЕГО ФОРУМА ЗАВИСИТ ОТ НАС!!!

----------


## гунька

> Вспомните, какие "страсти" у нас кипели, когда был конкурс "Помним, верим, храним".


Ир, в том конкурсе не надо было выкладывать видео!!! Вот в чем дело-то! А здесь..... разные люди в разных ролях....Мои сотрудники в лобешник мне засветят))))) за то, что я их в таком виде на весь мир выставила. Поэтому и не участвую.



> По-моему, мэтры именно культурно-досуговых мероприятий (т.е. клубных)- в нашем разделе.


Как ты все по-серьезному воспринимаешь!!! Ириша, улыбнись! Все будет хорошо!!!!!!!!

----------


## Таня Л

Ириша, да мы талантливые... Но вот с видео туго, единственное видео, которое у меня есть в более менее хорошем качестве с областного конкурса мастеров хорошего настроения...Но, есть одно но... в ютуб загружается видео до 15 минут. У меня оно около 17, итак уже вырезала один момент, выстригать ещё что-то, тогда нет смысла его вообще выставлять. Мой .....(непереводимый фольклор :Grin: ) модем за эти дни, пока пытаюсь загрузить видео, скушал уже около 1000 руб (постоянно ставят ограничение скорости и просят отправить смс и продлить скорость за 150 руб.), вчера, наконец-то всё загрузилось, а потом видео удалили, потому что оно превышает лимит...К нормальному интернету пока доступа нет, командировки сплошные... Пока есть время до 20 ноября, вдруг всё же получится. Так что правильно сказала Алёнка 



> Ириша, улыбнись! Все будет хорошо!!!!!!!!


  :Yes4:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Но вот с видео туго,


Видео нужно выкладывать НЕ ВО ВСЕХ НОМИНАЦИЯХ!!!!!

ЦИТИРУЮ

Конкурсные номинации:

 • Универсальная игровая программа - (количество и возраст участников не 
 ограничиваются, продолжительность показа до 15 минут);

 • Поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки на дому – до 15 минут

 • Сценарий новогодней программы, номеров (тематика и возрастная категория на выбор участника или связана с символикой
 наступающего 2013 года – сценарий детской программы, поздравление Д.М. и Снегурочки на дому,
 корпоративный праздник, шоу-программы итд)

 • Новогодний анимационный танец (до 3 минут)


Порядок предоставления конкурсных материалов и регламент конкурса:
 1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на видеосервер youtube или vimeo и дает ссылку на него в теме, специально предназначенной для этого.
 Видео должно быть не дольше 15 минут, хорошего качества, с четким звуком и картинкой и не старше 2010 года.

 2. Видео, фотографии и сценарные материалы выставляются строго в срок с 20 октября 08:00 по 20 ноября 24:00 в теме соответствующей номинации с указанием: названия и темы программы,возрастной категории, полного имени участника, или название организации (агентства),город. По окончании этого срока все загруженные видео оцениваться жюри НЕ БУДУТ.

=========================================================================

У меня тоже нет достойного видео для этого конкурса, но еще раз повторю: видео не обязательно!

----------


## Lena65

> Неужели нам, клубным работникам, нечего показать? Не поверю ни за что!!!
> Будьте активными!!!
> 
> Или мы все здесь геологи???


конкретно о своей работе : решаем проблемы по мере их поступления (может быть к сожалению). Да "рожаем" сценарий новогодней сказки- спектакля, но он естественно будет не 15 минут а не меньше часа. О выездах Деда Мороза будет думать скорее всего за неделю до этих событий. Вчера только отвели 2 разных по своей тематики мероприятия.... Сейчас вся "сила" брошена на День матери. Причём мы не проводим это в виде конкурса среди матерей, поэтому очень сложно сделать необыкновенный праздничный концерт, к чему наши зрители привыкли уже.... Один из моментов запланированных в концерте (с помощью мультимедии) На песню Митяева "Родильный дом" хотим создать ролик из фото, видео мамочек которых выписывают из род.дома. Получается очень трогательно. Ходим уже неделю снимаем там. А это тоже огромная работа. Всё сами - снимаем, монтируем, накладываем музыку и т.д. и...... нас очень мало, а праздников и мероприятий очень много...  :Smile3:  При всём желании не могу принять участия в этом конкурсе.... к сожалению.... :Smile3:

----------


## Фуксия

> Коллеги, подскажите, если ДК (сельский) со своими некоторыми коллективами участвует в районном празднике, мы его отражаем в журнале учета, если да, то какое количество зрителей мы показываем? 
> 
> извините, если этот вопрос задавался раньше...


Наташа!Я его ставлю после всех своих мероприятий,для того, чтобы не забыть,когда пишу квартальный отчет,там указываю где приняли участие и какое место заняли, а в журнале людей не отражаю,ведь это мероприятие района,они готовили, и людей собирали.... вот как - то так..

----------


## Фуксия

> *Натник*,  мы отражаем. И если это БОЛЬШОЙ праздник, где участвует несколько клубов, получается, что мы это мероприятие считаем ...дцать раз. Знаем, что делаем неправильно, но исправить это сложно- падают показатели.


Рамоновна, а нам не разрешают это делать(((

----------


## Рамоновна

> Рамоновна, а нам не разрешают это делать


Перебирайтесь к нам, пока у нас не запретили)))

----------


## Таня Л

Ириша, отчитываюсь. Заявку на участие в конкурсе отправила (меня переполняют двойственные чувства, как бы сказал один из героев "Нашей Раши": "Славик, я...."(ну и так далее)) Номинация "Универсальная игровая программа", видео всё же загрузила (я ещё та коза настырная :Grin: ) Ну, а что будет дальше - не знаю. Вот.

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики. Готовлю начало для  конкурса детского творчества, который мы проводим в этом году в День матери.  У нас есть видеоролик "Мамы ждут нас", есть песня "Колыбельная", которую будут петь со совоими маленькими вокалистами 2 руководителя вокальной студии, недавно родившие прилестных бутузов. 
Хочется сделать еще маленькую зарисовочку перед всем этим про то, что мы в любом возрасте для своих мам остаемся детьми. Может так...? Сначала выходит детсадовская девочка и буквально в 5-6 предложениях рассказывает о своей маме, о том, как мама заботится о ней, затем, девочка постарше, потом юная девушка, молодая женщина, зрелая...Ну,мысль, думаю, понятна... Хочется, чтобы в конце зарисовки прозвучал голос за сценой "Дочка!" и все участницы отозвались... И финальные красивые слова... Ну, как-то так.
Возможно, кто-то делал что-то подобное? Я не знаю, с каких слов начать... Не могу придумать мизансцену... 
Жду ваш волшебный пинок :Aga:

----------


## Тыря

А можно подробнее, что за конкурс?

----------


## Рамоновна

*вокся*, 

Вам больше всех отпущено на свете 
И горьких слёз и счастья и забот. 
И в мире нет прекрасней песен, 
Что мать над колыбелькою поёт,
Своим любимым детям. 



Но помним ласку ваших нежных рук, 
Как наши слёзы терпеливо вытирали. 
Как только маме,обходя подруг. 
Наиважнейшие мы тайны доверяли.
Больше никому! 

Для мамы мы всегда останемся детьми, 
Хоть мамами давно уж стали сами. 
Как жаль, что мы не помним дни, 
Когда произнесли впервые «мама». 
Ведь были так малы.

Как хорошо, что матери в почёте на земле! 
Их любят и про них слагают песни. 
Такое счастье дважды выпало и мне. 
Мне, как награда в жизни, мои дети!
Такого счастья я желаю всем!

А можно просто: разбить стихотворение (Берегите матерей) на части, выходят разновозрастные "дочки", читают. ВСем понятно не только то, что они "дочки" в любом возрасте, но и то, что в любом возрасте надо мам беречь. Перед последним куплетом запустить "Дочка!" из-за кулис, они все: "Мама?" и последний куплет- читает Голос... А что тогда делают "дочки"? Слушают, подняв глаза к небу???

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Доброй ночи!  хочу к вам обратится за помощью, 21  у нас подведение итогов работы  предприятия (зерновой компании) в этом году исполняется пять лет. нужен детский блок. Вообщем подумали дети приходят не с пустыми руками, а с продовольственной корзиной, поздравляют  и дарят её руководителю. Очень прошу помощи с рифмой у меня очень туго. я вот что смогла, наколдовала, но очень все со скрипом и где-то это белый стих. В корзине должен быть хлеб(пшеница), сахар(свекла), козинак, масло растительное (Подсолнечник) кукуруза -лакомство детей т.е. конечный продукт выращиваемых культур (ячмень, соя, горох под вопросом)

ДЕТСКИЙ БЛОК.

Поздравляем с Днем рождения!
С пятилетием всех вас!
Мы пришли без приглашения
Вы ж не выгоните нас?

Поздравляем, поздравляем! 
Здоровья крепкого желаем -
Предприятию процветания,
Это наше пожелание!

Ну, скорее доставай-ка,
Наш подарочек давай-ка,
А то вдруг нас не поймут 
За кулисы уведут!

Подождите не спешите
Не сказал я главного,
Александр Григорьевич,
Знайте, Вы нам очень нравитесь!



То, что вырастили в срок
Наш подарок будет впрок!

В интернете видел я 
Странную картину -
4 трактора тянули
Со свеклой машину


Всем спасибо за вниманье 
Будет краткой наша речь!
Вам подарочек вручаем
Говорим: «До новых встреч!»

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Добрый вечер друзья. В ДК хотим организовать молодежную агитбригаду, подскажите, это будет считаться как театр малых форм или клубное формирования. И по времени, сколько должно длится выступление? 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## вокся

> А можно подробнее, что за конкурс?


Мы в мае  много лет подряд проводили стандартный , грубо говоря, конкурс детского творчества "Надежда": вокал, танцы и театр, от 2 до 14 лет. В апреле проводили для молодежи "Радугу успеха" от 15 до 30. В 12ом  году театр перерос, наконец-то,  в отдельный конкурс (определили март). Детсадовская малышня тоже получила свой конкурс на июнь, а максимально насыщенный май мы разгрузили и перенесли Надежду на ноябрь. Теперь это конкурс детского творчества (вокал и хореография, от 7 до 14 лет), который проводится в конце ноября и посвящен Дню матери. Но это не ограничивает тематику песен, каждый год так или иначе чему-то посвящается и в стране, и в регионе. Просто готовится "материнская" шапка конкурса.

----------


## Рамоновна

> В ДК хотим организовать молодежную агитбригаду, подскажите, это будет считаться как театр малых форм или клубное формирования.


*Клубное формирование-* ЛЮБОЕ объединение людей: кружок, коллектив сам. искусства, клуб, секция и т.д.

Ваш театр - УЖЕ клубное формирование, и, скорее всего, относящееся к самодеятельному искусству. Хотя в отчет 7-НК оно может попасть в раздел "прочие"

----------


## вера денисенко

Доброй ночи!! В вашей дружной беседке впервые и может не в последний раз....вот хотелось с вами посоветоваться...вы люди опытные и знаете что и как...я всю жизнь почти проработала в дополнительном образовании моему театру 18 лет...в сельской местности...вот в нашем сельском дом культуры директор ушла на пенсию...и как бы место освободись...и мне предлагают...и вот думаю что делать...Дк стоит на балансе районного отдела культуры...но ставок почти нет...в штатах директор,худрук,музыкальный руководитель...посоветуйте как быть.?

----------


## MAGISTRA

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4513872

 :011: *10-11 декабря в Ставрополе!

НОВОГОДНЯЯ АССАМБЛЕЯ МАСТЕРОВ ПРАЗДНИКА -2012*
_Мастера «Новогодней Ассамблеи»:
_
*Галина Григорьева - г. Нижний Новгород.* Л_ауреат и победитель всероссийских конкурсов мастеров досуга. Член жюри профессиональных конкурсов специалистов праздничной индустрии, автор множества игровых и развлекательных программ, опытный Ведущий, организовавший сотни различных праздников._

*
Мастер-класс «Новогодняя свистопляска»*
*Игровые программы: «Кумадэ», «Ларец Желаний», «Змея Клеопатры», «Испытай судьбу» идр.В подарок участнику вручается авторский диск со сценариями и музыкальным материалом 16 игровых программ*.[/B][/CENTER]


*Николай Шуть - г.Харьков (Украина)* _уникальный игротехник, поэт, композитор, автор сборников игровых программ, доцент кафедры эстетического воспитания Харьковского педагогического университета им. Г.Сковороды_. 

*Мастер-классы:

«Игра -2013» .Современные игровые технологии
«Эффект Деда Мороза и Снегурочки». Новогодняя перезагрузка
Креативность – секрет успеха. Авторские методики!*

*Ася Беглярова - г.Мариуполь (Украина)* _Сценарист, режиссер, бизнес-тренер, ведущая праздников и торжеств, event- менеджер, автор и руководитель интернет проекта "Мир Вечеринок", арт-директор студии авторских праздников "31 июня", дипломированный участник международных и всеукраинских форумов ведущих 
праздничной индустрии, сертифицированный бизнес-тренер, арт-директор международного фестиваля мастеров индустрии праздника "Арт-Магистраль"(г.Мариуполь, Украина)
_

*Мастер-классы:

«KVTIRNIK шоу»
Игровые и анимационные танцы
Внимание! Корпоратив!
Бонус для участников: праздничный бизнес -2013
*

По итогам мероприятия участникам вручаются дипломы, награды конкурса, подарки.

----------


## вокся

Ох.... Представляю, насколько сложное решение.... Я от директорства 2 года отмахивалась как могла... Но иногда бывают исключитеьные ситуации "кто, если не я"((( И вот - в понедельник будет 3 недели как я директор... Сказать, что безумно рада этому, не скажу. У нас в крае идет централизация клубной системы. В нашем районе нет ни межпоселенческого, ни районного ДК. Все на балансах сельсоветов. Наш ДК должен стать районным.... Головняков больше, чем достаточно. Тем более, что директорство мое по совместительству :Tu:  Принимала решение самостоятельно. И вам, Вера, советы вряд ли помогут) Одни будут говорить, что это полная....Другие, скажут "Молодец, это ведь твое! а трудности даются для того, чтобы их преодолевать"... 
Если вы приняли решение в пользу директорства, то мои искренние пожелания удачи и успехов. Работенка еще та....) Ни выходных, ни праздников. Ни достойной зарплаты... В последние три недели девизм жизни стали слова "У меня есть я. А вместе мы справимся". Только так. Ввязалась в бой - только победа))) Так что, Вера, только победы вам))))

----------


## вокся

> В вашей дружной беседке впервые и может не в последний раз....


Давайте уж не в последний))))

----------


## Рамоновна

*вера денисенко*, 
Это на самом деле "собачья" должность. Но я на ней уже 13-й год. Сельский ДК-с неофициальным районным статусом. Должностные обязанности директора занимают у меня 30%. А плюс еще- сценарии, ведение, постановки, эскизы костюмов и примерки,.... в общем, хватает.
Шесть лет еще ко всему тяну лямку директора районной клубной системы. Много раз порывалась уйти, и было куда, и даже с повышением. НО ни разу так и не решилась....

НУ ЧТО Я, ЛЮБЛЮ ЧТО ЛИ ЭТУ РАБОТУ? Наверное, ДА!

Удачи вам!

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Сегодня на семинаре затронули вопрос такой...можно ли деньги съэкономленные на газе расходовать на другие нужды?В колледже говорили что раньше было нельзя а сейчас можно...сегодня мне сказали с чего ты это взяла!?Девочки помогите в решении этого вопроса ...какой документ почитать?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Сегодня на семинаре затронули вопрос такой...можно ли деньги съэкономленные на газе расходовать на другие нужды?


у нас этот вопрос решается по согласованию с финотделом- происходит переброска со статьи на статью. Но вот со всех ли статей можно перебрасывать- не знаю.

----------


## lesyanew

Дорогие коллеги, у меня к вам огромная личная просьба. Наш коллега принимает участие в конкурсе на лучшего Деда Мороза. Пожалуйста, помогите ему победить своими голосами на сайте http://ctc-kuzbass.ru/poll ТИСУЛЬСКИЙ РАЙОН. Мы очень ждем вашей поддержки.

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,спасибо всем за помощь)) за ответы)))

----------


## вера денисенко

Всех с наступившим,2013 годом!!! Я всё таки решилась пойди директором в СДК...вот после 9 января пойду в отдел кадров,отнесу соответствующие документы...у меня сейчас двойное состояние...там почти полная разруха..здание большое....но дел много...одежда сцены вообще не подлежит описанию...но зав отделом культуры сказал,что если я соглашусь на эту должность то он поменяет и будет помогать...я конечно стараюсь не обольщаться...как говориться не вчера родилась....так что девочки буду консультироваться с вами....наберитесь терпения...я новичок в административной работе и в культуре тоже...много лет назад пришлось уйти с драм театра,в дополнительное образование и вот снова возвращаюсь в культуру...но как одна сдесь коллега написала,что бывают такие ситуации"Кто если ни я.." так и у меня...буду рассчитывать на вашу поддержку и помощь,и сама помогу с у довольствием может что надо будет)))

----------


## Таня Л

> Всех с наступившим,2013 годом!!! Я всё таки решилась пойди директором в СДК...


Вера, удачи тебе! А вот нас с 31-го уволили в связи с ликвидацией учреждения (достали, пинают нас, как мячики, то мы в районе, то в городе.) С середины весны 2012-го вели разговоры о создании единой клубной системы, а вот зарегистрировать новое учреждение не успели, а старые уже ликвидировали...9-го только займутся регистрацией. А ещё у объединенного учреждения будет новый директор(мужчина),я теперь только зам., очень интересное объяснение: "Таня, мы не хотим терять такого творческого человека, а если тебя поставить директором над объединенными 45-ю учреждениями, тебе же творить будет некогда. И опять же он - мужчина..." - даже и не знаю, радоваться или нет тому обстоятельству, что я - женщина и специалист с двумя высшими образованиями, а он - просто мужчина :Grin:  Да и ладно, все-равно - я, пока, временно безработная, и со мной ещё более 100 человек :Grin:  И занимаемся мы теперь сплошной благотворительностью - у нас 4-го, 7-го и 8-го - ёлки и Рождественские представления, ну не можем же мы население нашего города оставить без праздников. Твори добро и тебе добро возвратится вдвойне :Grin:  Вот так весело начался у нас 2013, но назло всем обстоятельствам, мы смотрим в будущее с надеждой и верим в лучшее, что всё таки этот 2013 будет лучше, чем предыдущие. Может правда, пора уже перестать окунаться с головой в работу и заняться личной жизнью (поиском второй половинки :Yahoo: )... Все перемены к лучшему!
Я от души поздравляю всех жителей Клубной беседки с наступившим 2013 годом. Пусть для каждого из вас, ребята, он будет лучше, чем предыдущие годы, пусть принесет с собой только хорошие перемены, пусть будет наполнен яркими эмоциями и позитивом. Творите, любите, радуйтесь и будьте счастливы! С Новым годом!

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята, всем огромный привет!!!! И с наступившим!!!! Вот через год и несколько месяцев я снова в строю и вышла в новой должности, тоже с повышением. Но читая последние сообщения я ни одна такая!!! Безумно рада, что вышла, но немного страшно, так как должность руководителя нужно будет многому учиться, но легче тем, что я знаю много изнутри и как говориться - мы открыты для всего нового. Буду стараться, авось и получиться! А отсутствовала я по уважительной причине, у нас родилась 11.11.2011 доченька Эвелиночка, жаль так рано оставлять её с няней, но как говориться долг зовёт!!!

----------


## Таня Л

:Yahoo: Надюшка, привет!!!! С возвращением, с повышением и САМОЕ главное - с рождением доченьки! :Tender:  :Ok:

----------


## Цинториончик

Спасибочки!!!! Думаем через годика полтора и за сыночком пойдём!!! :Blush2:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Думаем через годика полтора и за сыночком пойдём!!!


обязательно надо))) у меня дочке будет скоро 20 лет,а сыночку-15 ))))



> директором над объединенными 45-ю учреждениями, тебе же творить будет некогда.


это действительно правда....45 учреждений это тяжело ведь каждое надо курировать...у нас централизовали клубную систему,в городе сам РДК а в пригороде все клубы,дома культуры-это филиалы..и с нового года в филиалах должность директора будет переименована в  "заведующего СДК"а худрук в должность-организатора...

----------


## Рамоновна

> переименована в  "заведующего СДК"а худрук в должность-организатора...


будьте внимательны при переименовании!!!- у сотрудников могут возникнуть проблемы в собесе (при определении права на льготы). И сверьтесь с Единым квалификационным справочником.

----------


## Рамоновна

*ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ!*

Грядут годовые отчеты... :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu: 

У меня просьба ко всем:

ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ В теме ДОКУМЕНТЫ СВОИМИ ОТЧЕТАМИ

Неважно, какими: текстовыми, информационными, аналитическими...

По разным темам и направлениям, можно за прошлый год.

Думаю, что именно сейчас эта информация всем нам будет хорошим подспорьем!!!

СПАСИБО. :Ok:

----------


## Наташкин

С Новым Годом девочки, счастья, успеха, здоровья и побольше денег.




> права на льготы


Девочки, интересует такой вопрос, какие льготы вы получаете?  Ирина, а нет ли у вас случайно положения или закона по льготам. Т.к. у нас только платят за отопление 728 р. (это примерно 30 %) и за свет около 40 р. 
Но вот учителям и воспитателям оплачивают 100% отопления. Хотя все мы бюджетники от чего это зависит и как  у вас?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Наташкин*, у нас 100% льготы на отопление и горячую воду (центральная котельная) 
Как у тех, кто топится сам, газом- не могу сказать.  
Льготы получили те, чья должность оказалась в каком-то /областном?? российском???/ документе, по которому с нами работал собес. Документа такого на руки мы не получали. Чтобы льготы у нас стали получать руководители кружков, мы их срочно переименовали в руководителей любительских объединений

----------


## Наташкин

> получать руководители кружков, мы их срочно переименовали в руководителей любительских объединений


у нас все получают льготы, и методисты и рук. кружков, только бы найти где-то этот закон про 100%. Жаль что вы его не видели.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Наташкин*, вполне возможно, что это *региональный* документ, только для нашей области.

----------


## вера денисенко

> (при определении права на льготы).


к сожалению у нас только есть льготы у учителей,мед работников ,социальной защиты: на коммуналку,свет,газ... а у культработников нет...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Жаль что вы его не видели.


очень интересно...где бы об этом почитать...или узнать какие категории деятельности имеют право на льготы пусть даже частичные в сельской местности?

----------


## Наташкин

> .где бы об этом почитать...или узнать какие категории деятельности имеют право на льготы пусть даже частичные в сельской местности?


У нас в начале года заключается договор отдела культуры с администрацией, но мы его тоже не видим, если получиться его почитать, попробую копировать, но нужно немного подождать, только после праздников.

----------


## Наташкин

> кружковых объединений,клубных формирований?


 мы считаем сколько есть, по жанрам




> и в чём суть этого документа?


а это необходимо для статистики, как нам объяснили. Чтобы знать в какую сторону ежегодно идут показатели вниз или вверх.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

 Попробовала закодировать часть сообщения

----------


## Натник

> ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ!
> 
> Грядут годовые отчеты...
> 
> У меня просьба ко всем:
> 
> ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ В теме ДОКУМЕНТЫ СВОИМИ ОТЧЕТАМИ


мы уже отчеты сдали, нас обязуют сдавать их до НГ...выкладываю в теме "Документы", правда там инф.отчет, 7-нк и несколько приложений (таблиц), которые мы заполняем согласно цифрового отчета и по тем направлениям, по которым ведется хоть какая то работа..

 еще, я задавала вопрос, но он удалился, в связи с откатом форума, так вот, девочки, один из пунктов текстового отчета у нас стоит пункт "Инновационные формы работы", я там конечно бред полный написала, а как у вас обстоят дела с инновациями в нашем деле? очень бы хотелось узнать... :Yes4:

----------


## вера денисенко

> а как у вас обстоят дела с инновациями в нашем деле? очень бы хотелось узнать...


я бы тоже....потому что сейчас модно называть давно забытое старое современными словами...

----------


## Рамоновна

> я там конечно бред полный написала,


Аналогично...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Аналогично...


Ирчик,а ты чего написала? если конечно не секрет....я думала хоть в культуре не так развито бумаготворчество....потому что в Образовании это тихий ужас...единственное что проще то что классов много и воспитательная работа раскидывается на каждый класс и заучу проще собрать со всех разработки и отчёты с фотографиями проведённых нужное количество мероприятий по разным направлениям...

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,а как у вас обстоят дела со школой? У нас раньше много лет назад школа дружила с ДК,но последние 13 лет связь почти прервалась,потому что директор сделала всё возможное чтобы школа там не была,как говорит она чтобы не топтали чистые полы ДК.....и вот сейчас думаю как снова всё вернуть....буду надеяться что мой школьный коллектив меня поддержит....

----------


## Наташкин

> буду надеяться что мой школьный коллектив меня поддержит


Конечно надо налаживать отношения со школой, как без них. :Meeting: Я так понимаю у вас одна школа, а как без детей проводить мероприятия и вести кружки. У нас слегка натянутые отношения директоров, но мы сами ходим на поклон к директору, и работаем конкретно с учителями. Все большие массовки на праздниках мы делаем на детях, и  в этом только педагоги смогут помочь, (с разрешения директора школы) всех привести на репетиции, потому что иногда приходиться детей снимать с уроков, т.к. в другое время не соберутся. Да и часто мероприятия бывают в учебное время.

----------


## Натник

у меня со школой "чисто деловые" отношения :Smile3: ...если просят помогают, если мне надо, я иду и прошу что то....школьников конечно привлекаем, куда без них, некоторые учителя у меня в самоделке...

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки а спасибки так и не появились....

----------


## Матанечка

> очень интересно...где бы об этом почитать...или узнать какие категории деятельности имеют право на льготы пусть даже частичные в сельской местности?


Доброго всем времени суток! По поводу льгот у нас существует такой документ: трехстороннее соглашение между администрацией  с профсоюзом работников культуры района и непосредственно работниками ДК. В нем предусмотрены: 100% оплата коммунальных услуг, оплата 50-ти киловатт света на каждого члена семьи, оплата общественного транспорта. Это касается всех специалистов.

----------


## вокся

С прошедшими и наступающими праздниками)))
Конец  года выдался таким, что ни в сказке сказать ни пером описать... Нас то передавали в район, то нет... В день по несколько раз менялось решение "сильных мира сего"... Работники все на взводе... Села филиалами становиться не хотели... Короче и вспомнить страшно, и забыть нельзя... А праздники никто не отменял, а зарплату нам решили придержать до лучших времен... Короче, весело было) В итоге 29го числа мы все таки увидели подписанное соглашение о передаче Культурно-досугового центра на район и о вхождение в централизованную клубную систему 3 СДК. С сегодняшнего дня приступили к оформлению всех документов по ликвидации одного и появлении другого... Но заморочки, естественно,не закончились... Штатное утвердили не в полном объеме... Идет сокращение штатов... Причем сократили весь духово оркестр, который имеет звание "народный" :Blink:  И если дирижеру я еще худо-бедно смогу дать ставку Руководителя клубного объединения.... (дирижер имеет звание Заслуженный работник культуры РФ), то вот с артистами совсем теперь напутано...
На спецсчете теперь DJ, гардеробщица, кассир, контролер... Мероприятия тоже проводим за свои деньги... Как-то непонятно...
Плюс, я еще тот директор))) Нет никакого опыта в руководящих должностях, ненавижу бумажную работу, с трудом лажу с бухгалтерией и всякими тонкостями трудового законодательства... Очень скучаю по бессонным ночам, проведенным в мучительных рождениях сценариев... Бесят ночи, которые провожу над приказами, положениями, должностными инструкциями...) Понимаю, что надо менять свое отношение к происходящему. Есть работа - надо её делать. но как-то пока не очень получается... 
Но ведь мы и не в такие шагали дали?))) Прошагаем и дальше))) :Victory:

----------


## ksuh

А наш ДК со школой очень дружит и я думаю что только вместе мы сможем выжить в это трудное время...

----------


## вера денисенко

> А наш ДК со школой очень дружит и я думаю что только вместе мы сможем выжить в это трудное время...


просто замечательно, я об этом очень мечтаю))))

----------


## вера денисенко

Все -всем,привет!!! Вот девочки я уже второй день работаю в новой должности....завтра накрою вам всем поляну)))) сегодня сил нет,второй день принимаю ДК...и просто в шоке....не знаю чем всё закончится...та директор которая ушла на пенсию...не здала ДК тому кто потом пришёл....тот вообще не работал,без вести на целый месяц пропал...считаем там не хватает вещей....она говорит мол я ничего не знаю, я ему здавала а он не на одном акте-приёмки и передачи ничего поставил,говорит что она ему ничего не сдавала а отдала просто ключи от кабинетов,склада.костюмерной...она говорит,что у неё всё было нормально это он куда-то дел,то чего не достаёт по документам..я ей сказала что не буду никуда ставить подписи,потому что я не хочу платить за недостачу...пусть сама теперь эти вопросы решает с отдел культурой с бухгалтерией....и списывает...если конечно они по годам могут списаться...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Села филиалами становиться не хотели...


 а мне наоборот понравилось...наш ДК уже года 3,как филиал и бумаг меньше и проще работать))))

----------


## вокся

> наш ДК уже года 3,как филиал и бумаг меньше и проще работать))))


Ну, вот три села в конце года все же вошли систему как филиалы. Посмотрим))) 
А почему у вас стало меньше бумаг? Расскажи, пожалуйста? Может и это станет мотивацией для СДК?)))

----------


## Рамоновна

> сегодня сил нет,второй день принимаю ДК...и просто в шоке....не знаю чем всё закончится...та директор которая ушла на пенсию...не здала ДК тому кто потом пришёл....тот вообще не работал,без вести на целый месяц пропал...считаем там не хватает вещей....она говорит мол я ничего не знаю, я ему здавала а он не на одном акте-приёмки и передачи ничего поставил,говорит что она ему ничего не сдавала а отдала просто ключи от кабинетов,склада.костюмерной...она говорит,что у неё всё было нормально это он куда-то дел,то чего не достаёт по документам..я ей сказала что не буду никуда ставить подписи,потому что я не хочу платить за недостачу...пусть сама теперь эти вопросы решает с отдел культурой с бухгалтерией....и списывает...если конечно они по годам могут списаться...


13 лет назад, когда вступала в должность, целый месяц ходила на работу без ключей- отказалась их брать в руки, пока не приму все по акту. А когда принимала, на каждой странице инвентарной книги ставила подпись и приписку:"исключая пункт№..., №...". Что там в бухгалтерии делали с теми материалами, за которые я не расписалась, не знаю. Их просто потом не было в списке.

----------


## Zabanka

> ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ В теме ДОКУМЕНТЫ СВОИМИ ОТЧЕТАМИ


 А где эта тема....не могу найти(((????

----------


## Рамоновна

*Zabanka*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129180

----------


## гунька

> Все -всем,привет!!! Вот девочки я уже второй день работаю в новой должности....


Верунчик, у тебя все получится!!! Обязательно! Втянешься, и еще каааак дашь всем шороху и креатива! Все будет хорошо!!!!

----------


## ksuh

]Все -всем,привет!!! Вот девочки я уже второй день работаю в новой должности....завтра накрою вам всем поляну)))) сегодня сил нет,второй день принимаю ДК...и просто в шоке....не знаю чем всё закончится...та директор которая ушла на пенсию...не здала ДК тому кто потом пришёл....тот вообще не работал,без вести на целый месяц пропал...считаем там не хватает вещей....она говорит мол я ничего не знаю, я ему здавала а он не на одном акте-приёмки и передачи ничего поставил,говорит что она ему ничего не сдавала а отдала просто ключи от кабинетов,склада.костюмерной...она говорит,что у неё всё было нормально это он куда-то дел,то чего не достаёт по документам..я ей сказала что не буду никуда ставить подписи,потому что я не хочу платить за недостачу...пусть сама теперь эти вопросы решает с отдел культурой с бухгалтерией....и списывает...если конечно они по годам могут списаться...



Поздравляю и сочувствую! Дело это очень хлопотное. Я сама директор, но у нас немного добра, а вот в большом ДК надо глаз да глаз!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

[IMG]http://f12.********info/thumb/5e9e0f06caa3d3ddd7143269b5e0f4205f6e5d140766982.jpg[/IMG]

девочки,прошу к столу))))

----------


## лариса львовна

> прошу к столу


как я вовремя зашла))))))))))) Поздравляю с новой должностью!
тост
Желаю чтобы в твоём коллективе были только друзья и не было завистников,а если они появятся,то пусть лопнут от зависти от твоего успеха в работе!

----------


## вокся

> девочки,прошу к столу))))


Удачного директорства)))) :Victory: 

Девчонки, а у меня вопрос. Как вы проводитете дискотеки для взрослых?  Приглашаете ли вы на такие мероприятия кафе с баром? Если нет, то каким образом активизируете тех, кому 30-40 лет? Если да, то как сейчас можно работать  в условиях нового закона о запрете на продажу алкоголя после 21:00? 
Мы вчера проводили ночную новогоднюю дискотеку. На свой страх и риск позвали кафе-бар. Естественно, без "упитых" не обошлось... Напрягаюсь и переживаю...

----------


## Наташкин

> в условиях нового закона о запрете на продажу алкоголя после 21:00?


У нас вообще запрет на спиртное в учреждениях культуры, поэтому и на дискотеки ходит мало народу, все по кафешкам и барам.



> каким образом активизируете тех, кому 30-40 лет?


вечера - отдыха с застольями по праздникам, т.е. банкеты..



> Как вы проводитете дискотеки для взрослых?


С этим проблема, не ходят... и что делать всем хоТца быть на веселе. :Grin:

----------


## вокся

> вечера - отдыха с застольями по праздникам, т.е. банкеты..


Ну, вот мы вчера , в принципе, делали вечер отдыха. Стояли столики, была развлекательная программа вперемешку с дискотекой, пиво/вино/бутеры/котлеты можно было купить в приглашенном кафе, которое работало на 1 этаже в фойе. Полицию о данном мероприятии предупредили еще в начале декабря. 
Но я ни в комитете , ни среди знакомых-полицейских не могу узнать насколько мы правомерны этой сейчас делать.  
Если бы эта история была в маленьком селе, где все друг другу друзья  и родственники, то я бы не заморачивалась, наверно... Мы частенько  бываем на подобных вечеринках в селах. У нас большой райцентр. Теряюсь...
Проводить просто дискотеки...? Знаю, что это будут единицы... И тогда и не стоит заморачиваться. Не проводить совсем? Тоже не вариант.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Желаю чтобы в твоём коллективе были только друзья и не было завистников,а если они появятся,то пусть лопнут от зависти от твоего успеха в работе!





> Удачного директорства))))


всем спасибо большое))))

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,мы провели 12 числа развлекательную игровую программу с элементами дискотеки...потому что молодёжь больше хочет участвовать в конкурсах игровых программ....а танцуют меньше...по закону мы должны составлять договор с полицией и администрацией сельского совета на работу бара....но это проблематично....сельский совет не против, а вот полиция такое разрешение не дала ссылаясь на этот закон ....да ещё надо брать лицензию на такой вид услуг....а там надо заключение от обрнадзора о санитарном состоянии помещении где будет располагаться бар....так что я пришла к выводу что на штраф напрашиваться не хочу....будем делать игровые программы для старшеклассников,молодёжи и младших школьников...

----------


## вера денисенко

> дворец у нас стал как большой магазин...каждый день "метелицы и анжелики", бишкек, обувь....и т.п.


обидно за культуру....у нас в ДК почти нет возможности сдавать помещения в аренду....все кабинеты заняты кружками....

----------


## вера денисенко

С завтрашнего дня начинаю ремонт в кабинетах...снимаем старые обои.... ремонт...

----------


## Наташкин

> Вечера отдыха.....хорошо проходит только рождественский,


У нас новогодники, шли 6 дней подряд, и каждый день по 100 чел. Выматалась, как выжатый лимон, т.к развлекалку всю взяла на себя.

----------


## Наташкин

> С завтрашнего дня начинаю ремонт в кабинетах...снимаем старые обои.... ремонт...


Правильно Вера, нужно обустраивать уютное гнездышко, т.к мы половина своей жизни проводим на работе.  

*С почином тебя!*

----------


## Zabanka

> У нас новогодники, шли 6 дней подряд, и каждый день по 100 чел.


В городе 8000 жителей. Три четверти пенсионеров точно...Для нас 100 человек и один вечер-предел((( А вот новогодних елок для детей 21 штуку провели...до сих пор от них отходим....

----------


## Наташкин

> В городе 8000 жителей. Три четверти пенсионеров точно..


 У нас около 5 тыс. населения




> А вот новогодних елок для детей 21 штуку провели...


А для детей наоборот, всего 3, мало организаций, и есть организации которые дешевле проводят, поэтому к нам не идут.

----------


## Наташкин

> Если администрация города


А какой город, и как тебя звать, внизу в автоподписи можно написать, как обращаться?

----------


## вера денисенко

> С почином тебя!


спасибо)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вера денисенко*, 

Верочка, с новой должностью тебя! Уверенна - все у тебя получится!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, расскажите пожалуйста, поделитесь опытом как вы работаете с молодежью? Писала отчет за год и поняла, что работа с молодежью у нас на низком уровне. Ее, то, молодежи, практически и нет в поселении. А недавно зарегистрировалась в группе одного из поселков нашего поселения и прочла не очень приятные высказывания в адрес работы Дома культуры, расположенного там. Претензии справедливые, конечно, но... Дом культуры там не отапливается уже 20 лет. Зимой холод собачий, но даже в таких условиях люди работают. Правда работа в основном с детьми, вот молодежь и возмущается.

----------


## Zabanka

*Под молодежью в настоящее время в соответствии с действующими нормативными документами РФ понимаются граждане в возрасте от 14 до 30 лет включительно* 
_ 14-16 лет - подростки._  У нас клубы: для девочек "Подружка". По началу сами ходили в школу. Вместо классного часа (договаривались через директора). Вот первая тема у нас была "техника красоты". Договорились со специалистом "mary key" она им рассказала об основной косметике, показала как правильно делать макияж. Вопросов от девчонок была куча)))) Да мы и сами многое что узнали. Клуб собирается раз в месяц, уже в ДК. в основном приглашаем 10-11 классы. Состав постоянный. Девчонки сами заказывают тему. И врачей приглашали и косметологов, и психологов. Устраиваем и девишники-вечеринки. На Рождество гадали))) Для мальчишек: "Лидер". Здесь дело идет плохо. Собираем через школу "пинками". Раз в два месяца. Когда были дискотеки, "Лидер" процветал)))) Мальчишки у нас и дежурили на дискотеках. Им доверяли пульт ДЖ, учили. В морозы они просто собирались в баре при дискотеке (безалкогольное). Темы тоже "заказывали" сами мальчишки. 
Клуб "Именинник": заказ от школы. Раз в квартал проводим День именинника для классов. Игровая программа, небольшое застолье, дискотека. Всегда с удовольствием на него приходят. Здесь мы охватываем еще и средние классы. 
_ 17-19   лет   -   юношество._....тяжелый случай(((( Дискотек нет, этот возраст вообще не охватывается. Эту категорию включаем в отчеты "в свадебные обряды"(регистрация брака).
_20-24 года - собственно молодежь. 25-30 лет - старшая молодежь._ Вечера отдыха ежеквартально. Кружки "Фотолюбитель", "Вокальное пение", "Театральный", "Шейпинг". В отчетах считаем опять же как "свадебные обряды", "концерты", "городские праздники".

----------


## вера денисенко

> поделитесь опытом как вы работаете с молодежью?


я конечно при ДК это не делала,проводила при школе,но сейчас уже в ДК продолжу...беру в интернете скачиваю ролики по профилактике наркомании,тобокурении,приглашаю специалиста он читает не большую лекцию о вреде здоровью....кстати молодёжь у нас ходит с удовольствием...многие хотят бросить курить...для девушек проводим клуб здоровье: два направления восточные танцы,и айробика,тоже идёт хорошо))) клуб по интересам"Барды" любители поиграть на гитаре,делаем встречи с теми кто служил в чечне, авганистане....вот хочу организовать клуб любителей тениса,только теннисный стол надо отремонтировать....а ещё хочу сделать акции-протеста в защиту окружающей среды...волонтёрское движение это уже весной( убрать берега нашей речки...)...ещё молодёжь просит где-нибудь натянуть волейбольную сетку...вот думаю в школу что-ли по просится..сделать два раза в неделю вечером клуб любителей волейбола...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Уверенна - все у тебя получится!


Спасибо Аллочка....даже и не знаю что и сказать....вот думаю сколько по времени я буду адаптироваться...сегодня ободрали старые обои в кабинетах...завтра приедет комиссия будет делать инвентаризацию,так как я отказалась подписывать акты.....сверила акты что мне дали в культуре...там номера вообще не те...так что мне ..

----------


## вокся

> сделать два раза в неделю вечером клуб любителей волейбола...





> .вот хочу организовать клуб любителей тениса,только теннисный стол надо отремонтировать....


Вы себя еще и спортом нагружаете???? У кого-то на форуме видела прокат лыж ... Для чего тогда спортивные комплексы, спортивные школы и физруки в школах? Они же не разучивают песни под гитару?

----------


## Наташкин

> Вы себя еще и спортом нагружаете????


Мы конечно спортивными кружками не нагружаем, но нас отдел спорта нагружает мероприятиями для них, Открытие и закрытие всяческих спортивных игр, как летних, так и зимних, различные праздники спорта.

----------


## вокся

> нас отдел спорта нагружает мероприятиями для них, Открытие и закрытие


Ну это да. Мы в этом году, наконец-то, со спртом договорились о том, что бы они максимально заранее нас предупреждали об открытиях/зыкрытиях. А то долго приходилось убеждать, что "завтра у нас свое мероприятие и аппаратуру даже на 30 минут мы дать не можем"))) Они ж думают, что у нас все само делается. И если не будет ноутбука с микрофонами, то какая нам проблема выступить "под баянчик")))

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Вы себя еще и спортом нагружаете???? У кого-то на форуме видела прокат лыж ... Для чего тогда спортивные комплексы, спортивные школы и физруки в школах? Они же не разучивают песни под гитару?


А у нас спортивный зал - это часть Дома культуры. Раньше ведь культурно-спортивные комплексы строили. Спортинструктора уже нет много лет, но есть тренер спортивной школы. У него 3 команды школьников. Занимается с ними футболом. Но тем не менее, мы тоже от спортивных мероприятий не отказываемся - проводим турнир к 23 февраля, первенство поселения по футболу, турнир по бильярду среди молодежи и пенсионеров, "Веселые старты", ну и т.п. К 9 мая всегда проходит товарищеская встреча по футболу среди молодежи и ветеранов футбола. У нас есть свой футбольный клуб, который вот уже несколько лет занимает 1 место в Чемпионате Сальского района.

----------


## вокся

> У нас есть свой футбольный клуб, который вот уже несколько лет занимает 1 место в Чемпионате Сальского района.


 :Laie 20: 
Ох...Ну молодцы же))) Но все же порадуюсь тому, что у нас это все отдельно... И спорт не в комитете, а существует самостоятельным отделом. 
Для того, чтобы организовывать молодежь на различные соревнования, тематические турниры и т.п., существуют специалисты по работе с молодежью в районах. Причем,  есть счастливые районы, где специалист не один на 14 тыс. населения, а согласно методическим рекомендациям 2-3. Это я ответсвенно заявляю как специалист по работе с молодежью.  
У нас, как и у каждого из вас наверняка,  в каждом районе, в каждом городе есть Молодежные Думы, Молодежные Парламенты или Молодежные советы, которые являются главными помощниками специалистов. Мы столько всего воротим с ребятами.. ЗОЖ, патриотика, волонтерство, занятость, молодежное предпринимательство, продвижение талантов.... . Есть масса совместных проектов со спортом, культурой, школами, советом инвалидов, Советом ветеранов... Есть только наши идеи, без соавторов.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Но все же порадуюсь тому, что у нас это все отдельно


У нас тоже все это отдельно и Управление культуры к спорту никакого отношения не имеет, но это в городе, а что нам делать в селе? Специалист по работе с молодежью был при администрации и у нас, но куда-то эта ставка испарилась волшебным образом.  :Aga:  А ЗОЖ мы как раз и пропагандируем посредством спорта. :Smile3: 

Молодежи в поселке мало. Сейчас у нас в 10-11 классах учится 16 человек, практически одни девочки. Привлечь их к участию в мероприятиях сейчас почти невозможно, особенно выпускниц. Хотя раньше были все очень активными. Вот и думаешь - что же досуг  предлагать им  :Smile3:

----------


## Наташкин

> Мы столько всего воротим с ребятами.. ЗОЖ, патриотика, волонтерство, занятость, молодежное предпринимательство, продвижение талантов.... . Есть масса совместных проектов со спортом, культурой, школами, советом инвалидов, Советом ветеранов.


Молодцы , что у вас все получается.

----------


## вокся

Спасибо))) В этом я больше понимаю и разбираюсь, чем в директорстве... :Tu:  :Aga:

----------


## Наташкин

> Привлечь их к участию в мероприятиях сейчас почти невозможно


И у нас те же проблемы, не говоря о школьниках. А взять рабочую  молодежь,  даже за деньги не хотят принимать участие ни в чём. Вот как скажите убеждать, какой пример показывать, приводить??? :Meeting:

----------


## вера денисенко

> А у нас спортивный зал - это часть Дома культуры.


у нас тоже самое))))

----------


## Наташкин

> у нас тоже самое))))


Девочки, а к нам целый стадион приписали, а ставки на его содержание не добавили, вот и приходиться рвать когти, нашим техничкам и сторожам.

----------


## вера денисенко

> и сторожам.


а у нас и сторожа  нет((( просто тихий ужас...

----------


## вера денисенко

я строю свою работу со школой,и с пенсионерами,чтобы на селе не говорили что ДК не работает....а средний возраст использую как пассивного отдыхающего....

----------


## Наташкин

> а у нас и сторожа нет((( просто тихий ужас...


У нас ещё дворник есть, но ведь мы районный центр, а в сельских ДК тоже нет сторожей.

----------


## Zabanka

> Ну это да. Мы в этом году, наконец-то, со спртом договорились о том, что бы они максимально заранее нас предупреждали об открытиях/зыкрытиях. А то долго приходилось убеждать, что "завтра у нас свое мероприятие и аппаратуру даже на 30 минут мы дать не можем"))) Они ж думают, что у нас все само делается. И если не будет ноутбука с микрофонами, то какая нам проблема выступить "под баянчик")))


ой, как это мне знакомо)))) Такая же ситуация постоянно...один в один.

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки,скажи вы как работаете: 5 дней с двумя выходными или шесть дней с одним выходным?

----------


## Наташкин

> 5 дней с двумя выходными


 :Aga: , а сельские ДК 1 день выходной.
Но если надо мы и по выходным, и праздникам, потом даются отгулы.

----------


## вера денисенко

> а сельские ДК 1 д


а районный ДК как работает?

----------


## Наташкин

> а районный ДК как работает?


2 выходных, и по праздникам и в новогоднюю ночь.

----------


## вокся

2 выходных у всех одновременно? Или же веерно?
У меня вообще не получается сделать так, чтобы вырулить на 2 законных выходных...

----------


## вера денисенко

> 2 выходных,


а почему такая не справедливость? в ДРК 2 выходных в сельских только 1? я вот хочу изучить законодательство и для СДК по пробовать выбить 2 выходных...только бы где это найти?

----------


## вера денисенко

что-то все молчат....ждала может кто что подскажет с выходными...

----------


## лариса львовна

> с выходными...


мы на селе отдыхаем 1 выходной..понедельник...и надо заметить,что работаем 6 часов ,т.е.меньше чем в городе..если посчитать сумма часов одинаковая...
да,неудобно  1 день...отдохнуть не успеваешь...,зато можем брать выходной когда надо дополнительно к выходному )) ...везде + и -

----------


## Zabanka

Городской дворец. Выходной один. 7-часовый рабочий день. Все праздничные дни-выходные. *Это по табелю.* 
ФАКТИЧЕСКИ: Выходные бывают через раз. В основном все мероприятия в субботу и воскресенье. Понедельник-пятница, если нет мероприятий, работаем с 10.00 до 15.00 часов. Праздничные дни-еще не разу не отдыхали, не оплачивают, ведь по табелю-выходной. Премия....очень редко, от 200 до 500 рублей))) Если надо-работаем и вечером, и ночью)) Нет мероприятий-отдыхаем и в субботу, и в воскресенье.
Последний выходной у нас был 21 декабря. И завтра мы отдыхаем до понедельника))

----------


## вокся

> Городской дворец. Выходной один. 7-часовый рабочий день. Все праздничные дни-выходные. Это по табелю. 
> ФАКТИЧЕСКИ: Выходные бывают через раз. В основном все мероприятия в субботу и воскресенье. Понедельник-пятница, если нет мероприятий, работаем с 10.00 до 15.00 часов. Праздничные дни-еще не разу не отдыхали, не оплачивают, ведь по табелю-выходной. Премия....очень редко, от 200 до 500 рублей))) Если надо-работаем и вечером, и ночью)) Нет мероприятий-отдыхаем и в субботу, и в воскресенье.
> Последний выходной у нас был 21 декабря. И завтра мы отдыхаем до понедельника))


не жизнь, а малина... :Viannen 27:  
Или здесь не прописаны графики работы кружков?
Нам край запретил проводить конкурсы, фестивали, смотры не в воскресенье. Будние дни - для репетиций и работы объединений. Воскресенье - для организации  свободного времени населяния... Вот и получаетс, что есть возможность при 7часовом рабочем дне сделать выходной только субботу, а т. к. мероприятия по воскресеньям, то выходного в субботу нет)))) А отгул взять - огромная проблема, потому как некогда отгуливать)))) Дурдом, короче))) :Viannen 15:

----------


## Алла и Александр

У нас шестидневка. Рабочий день у женщин 6 часов, у мужчин - 7 час. Выходной день у нас в воскресенье, в структурном подразделении - в понедельник.

----------


## Zabanka

> Или здесь не прописаны графики работы кружков?


Нет, конечно)))) Кружки сами по себе работают, мы их и не видим. Кружки курирует художественный руководитель. Все руководители кружков-внештатники.



> Дурдом, короче)))


 везде дурдом)))) Первое года домашние очень со мной ругались...чуть ли не приказывали работу бросить. Меня видели редко.....все таки иногда прихожу домой ночевать))) А сейчас уже и втянулись...если вечером я дома, еще и удивляются))) Ладно бы оплачивали, обидно бы и не было(((

Когда начинаю ругаться на свою работу...и без выходных работаем, и зарплата маленькая, и вечерами и ночами работаем.....спрашивают - а почему другую не найдешь? А ВОТ НЕ МОГУ))))) люблю свою дурную, бешеную, веселую, позитивную, добрую работу)))) Сегодня первый выходной почти за месяц, а мне уже тошно сидеть дома, без своей любимой работы)))

----------


## вокся

> .спрашивают - а почему другую не найдешь? А ВОТ НЕ МОГУ)))))


Я всегда говорю, что у меня не работа, а праздник) Правда иногда хочется серых будней))) 
А моя начальница, председатель комитета, говорит , что в культуре могут работать только одержимые идей люди. Это действительно так. С равнодушными работать очень сложно.

----------


## наташа гергалова

Ребята, а скажите, пожалуйста, кто нибудь Сталинградскую битву отмечает? Кто из Волгоградской области? Давайте обмен сценариями сделаем)

----------


## вера денисенко

> .и надо заметить,что работаем 6 часов ,


всем привет!!! а почему 6,а не 7часов?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Рабочий день у женщин 6 часов,


а где-нибудь можно посмотреть об этом? чтобы всё было законодательно?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Сегодня первый выходной почти за месяц, а мне уже тошно сидеть дома, без своей любимой работы)))


спасибо за эти добрые,хорошие,позитивные слова))) правда очень приятно))) и как-то легче становится....у меня сегодня работала комиссия  по приёмке и передачи СДК....почти всё прошло нормально....правда нервов потрепали....хотели чтобы я без проверки приняла ДК,но я наотрез отказалась,за что бухгалтер начала на меня повышать голос,мол впервые вижу чтобы они сами принимали ДК,мол всегда директор передавал директору и у всех всё было дружно и хорошо...я сказала что мне директор не передавал...он сказал "Что всю рухлять принимать не будет,всё нужно выкинуть на свалку...пусть списывают и покупают всё новое"...сегодня в фойе разобрала старую барную стойку...построенную в советстком стиле....и так стало классно она очень много места занимала...ещё завтра разберу деревянную чеканку она тоже стоит по середине...и будет просторно и хорошо можно будет с детьми проводить игровые,танцевальные программы...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Это действительно так. С равнодушными работать очень сложно.


это точно))) в дополнительном образовании,тоже самое))))

----------


## ksuh

А у нас в ДК, когда мы относились к культуре был выходной понедельник, теперь мы относимся к сельской администрации и по табелю у нас выходные суббота и воскресенье, так что теперь отдыхаем три дня, если конечно нет мероприятий. Вообще стараюсь работников отпускать по возможности отдыхать, потому что все работают еще на других работах. За нашу зарплату разве можно пропадать на работе?

----------


## лариса львовна

> а почему 6,а не 7часов?


Вера я где- то уже писала об этом...не помню где...поищи в инете как работают женщины на селе...и ты увидишь ответ))))))

нашла в своих сообщениях читай)))))http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...40#post4071440 пост 365

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте девочки) не подскажите сайт от куда можно бесплатно скачать программу переформатирования из пфд в ворд?

----------


## Фуксия

ДЕВЧАТА И МУЖЧИНЫ! ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!! КТО-НИБУДЬ МОЖЕТ ИЗ ПЛЮСОВКИ СДЕЛАТЬ МИНУС, БЕЗ ГОЛОСА, ОТПРАВЬТЕ, ПЛИЗ К ЭТОМУ ЧЕЛОВЕКУ.... ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО

----------


## Zabanka

Сходите на сайт DRV/ Там много минусовок. Если нет такой-помогут

----------


## Рамоновна

> сайт DRV/


а можно подробнее??? со ссылкой?

----------


## Zabanka

шрифт автоматически перевелся...сайт ВКМ. http://forums.vkmonline.com

----------


## Гурка

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Позвольте присоединиться к веселой когорте культработников. Я- режиссер по образованию, творческая натура-по призванию. С недавнего времени назначена на должность художественного руководителя. На моем счету масса проведенных с успехом мероприятий, а вот слова доброго от "дирехторки"  никогда не слышала!Она-человек, который несет только отрицательные эмоции! В людях выискивает один негатив! Словами все и не передать. А если одним словом-ЗОЯ-ЗМЕЯ ОСОБОГО ЯДА!!! И вот как с такими бороться???  Так иногда тяжело, что хочется все бросить и уйти!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Гурка*, 

Добро пожаловать к нам в Беседку!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Гурка*, добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## Скибыч

*лариса львовна*, 
скопировать всё что есть в PDF, создать Word и вставить, ну вот как-то так.

----------


## Скибыч

> КТО-НИБУДЬ МОЖЕТ ИЗ ПЛЮСОВКИ СДЕЛАТЬ МИНУС,


это называется "задавка". не очень хорошего качества, правда, в программе ADOBE AUDITION во вкладке "правка" есть функция экстрактор центрального канала. там попробуйте. если не "давится", то на VKM

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! у меня к вам просьба...хочу на 23 февраля подготовить юмористическую музыкальную поздравительную программу (представление) .. в коллективе женщины от 30 до 45, почти все поющие и танцующие...так вот, никто не ставил вроде мюзикла или музыкального представления, чтоб идею взять или материал посмотреть...и еще, тут на форуме не встречались песни переделки к праздникам? интересует 23...буду благодарна за любую помощь.. :Tender:

----------


## лариса львовна

> скопировать всё что есть в PDF, создать Word и вставить


Юра!Я наверное чайник...ничего не получается(...выдаёт ошибку...говорит что не совместимо ....

----------


## Таня Л

Гурка, привет! Добро пожаловать! А как зовут? Ну, а руководители, на то они и руководители, чтобы нос морщить (не все, правда :Grin: ), поэтому относись к этому проще, самые главные ценители - это зрители, их аплодисменты и сердечное "Спасибо", а на остальное - начихать. Нас тоже любят "строить" после каждого мероприятия, чтобы "нюх не теряли", а люди подходят, говорят "спасибо" - это главная награда.  :Tender:  Ну и ещё раз - приятно приветствовать тебя в нашей Беседке.
Наташа, посмотрю, что есть у меня, но по-моему мы такое ни разу не делали. Давай подумаем вместе, у тебя какие задумки?

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> ДЕВЧАТА И МУЖЧИНЫ! ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!! КТО-НИБУДЬ МОЖЕТ ИЗ ПЛЮСОВКИ СДЕЛАТЬ МИНУС, БЕЗ ГОЛОСА, ОТПРАВЬТЕ, ПЛИЗ К ЭТОМУ ЧЕЛОВЕКУ.... ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО


Фуксия, а можно по подробнее,какой минус вам нужен и, если в курсе, в какой тональности?
С уважением,Владимир  :Laie 48:

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки, мальчики, отзовитесь, кто проводил мероприятие посвященное Дню Памяти, 13 февраля у нас будет 2 года, как умер глава района, и новый глава района и его бывшие коллеги и друзья решили сделать такой день. Есть записанный фильм на 20-25 минут. Ну и всё, а что делать дальше, нужно около часа программу т.е. ещё на 40 мин. Ну, ладно, друзьям, коллегам предоставлю слово, его биография, а ещё что? Жду советов и вообще как можно это действо открыть...всё-таки не веселье.

----------


## вера денисенко

> кто проводил мероприятие посвященное Дню Памяти, 13 февраля


Наташ, я проводила у нас было осенью...посвящённый молодому человеку который погиб в чечне...я тебе пришлю сценарий ты скинь мне почту в личку,вечер шёл 40 минут,делала презентацию о чеченской(кавказ) войне на песню накладывала фотографии,приглашала его родителей,друзей кто служил с ним,и сюжетная линия была его автобиография и стихотворение о таких ребятах ,персонификацию не делала были просто ведущие старшеклассники:он и она...шла презентация,были концертные номера,тематические,возложение цветов на его могилу...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Здравствуйте, коллеги! Позвольте присоединиться к веселой когорте культработников.


очень рады))) 



> А если одним словом-ЗОЯ-ЗМЕЯ ОСОБОГО ЯДА!!! И вот как с такими бороться???


а вы примите её какой она есть,ведь у нас  у всех есть и минусы и плюсы,человек просто не может состоять из одних - и тогда вам будет легче....иногда нам творческим натурам честолюбие мешает  принять человека...



> С недавнего времени назначена на должность художественного руководителя.


и если она вас назначила на эту должность,значит она вас ценит...




> а люди подходят, говорят "спасибо" - это главная награда.


согласна на все 100%

----------


## Саморетянка

Добрый вечер всем участникам форума. Пробежалась немного по страницам, сколько интересных вопросов затронуто. Мне с вами интересно. Работаю директором сельского ДК три года. Проблем куча. Надеюсь с вашей помощью, их будет решать гораздо легче.

----------


## Наташкин

> ,делала презентацию о чеченской(кавказ) войне на песню накладывала фотографии,приглашала его родителей,друзей кто служил с ним,и сюжетная линия была его автобиография и стихотворение о таких ребятах


Вера, спасибо всё получила, почитала наревелелась, такие мероприятия я думаю никого не оставят равнодушными.




> о чеченской(кавказ) войне


это конечно, не то что мне нужно, но использую твой материал на 23 февраля, в блоке про чечню, у нас тоже есть мальчик в честь которого названа школа.




> делала презентацию


презентация просто класс, Верочка, браво.



> были концертные номера,тематические


Мы тоже подобное делаем, у каждого свой стиль, и манера, режиссерский подход. Еще раз спасибо, очень пригодится твой материал.

----------


## Гурка

Таня, здравствуйте! Зовут меня Галина. Приятно познакомиться. Спасибо за понимание. Я согласна, что самое главное в нашей работе- аплодисменты и признание зрителя!!! Именно поэтому и работаю столько лет в этой сфере. Любимая работа!!! И когда звучат в твой адрес добрые слова и комплименты- Ради этого стоит ТВОРИТЬ!!!!

----------


## Гурка

Спасибо, девочки! Будем общаться!

----------


## Elen2

Уважаемые культработники,пожалуйста, подскажите ,*как правильно провести  пересдачу имущества в ДК от директора к новому директору.Какие я должна принять документы?*Заранее благодарна за советы.

----------


## вера денисенко

Всем доброй ночи!!!Очень рада видеть знакомые лица!!!



> как правильно провести пересдачу имущества в ДК от директора к новому директору.Какие я должна принять документы?Заранее благодарна за советы.


Для меня эта тема была очень актуальна,я тоже 11 января принимала ДК от другого директора....в отдел культуры в бухгалтерии нужно взять акт передачи имущества,и потом уже с этим актом(там опись всего имущества с инвентарными номерами)...сначала я хотела тихо мирно принять от бывшего директора...но когда я стала проверять всё что было в ДК там вышла недостача....я отказалась подписывать акт,тогда приехала комиссия с отдела культуры и бухгалтер...и сами стали всё проверять,и не которых вещей не оказалось,они мне предложили принять и то чего нет списать,я приняла и того чего нет списала,и комиссия мне подписала акт списания....девочки я отвоевала ставку руководителя кружка))))

----------


## ksuh

Поздравляю, значит человек на своем месте.

----------


## Наташкин

> девочки я отвоевала ставку руководителя кружка))))


  :Ok: 

Вера, ну и как первые деньки работы на новом месте? Как коллектив тебя принял?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера, ну и как первые деньки работы на новом месте? Как коллектив тебя принял?


 что скажу....тяжело....вывезла две грузовые машины хлама с кармана с кабинетов...разобрали не нужные сооружения,тем самым расширили фойе чтобы можно было проводить игровые программы,дискотеки,так как танц зал года 3 назад отдали в детскую спортивную школу там сейчас проводят самбо и тяжёлую атлетику...побелили стены в фойе водоэмульсионкой...сейчас  проводим ремонт в кабинетах...снимаем старые обои а где есть крашенные краской панели- снимаем краску...меняю кресла в зрительном зале....



> Как коллектив тебя принял?


даже не знаю что и сказать...девушка которая придёт работать худ руком пока на сессии,но это я её пригласила с собой в ДК,муз.руководитель -она совместитель работает в музыкальной школе мы с ней уже работали в месте....технички...это сложный вопрос...я пока не заостряю тему в рабочем временем...пока для них делаю сокращённый рабочий день,так как они делают ремонт(белят стены)....но со вторника когда начнутся репетиции,придётся ставить одну с утра другую после обеда....а как у вас девочки работают технички? и кто  в селе работает скажите честно до скольки часов у вас открыт ДК? сидят ли на вахте,регистрируют кто пришёл в ДК? у нас нет лишних ставок....и гардеробщицы тоже нет...

----------


## Наташкин

> а как у вас девочки работают технички?


У нас тоже раньше работали до обеда, но сейчас целый день, сколько положено по времени... с ними было трудно, т.к зарплата маленькая работали совместители, а сейчас за ту же з.пл. приходиться целый день работать. Ну, что сделаешь раз такие ставки, но если нужно куда-то им директор всегда отпускает



> сидят ли на вахте


у нас технички, по очереди сидят и в обед тоже, потом раньше уходят домой, а на ставке вахтера работает руководитель кружка, т.к. у нас вообще нет ставок рук. кружка.




> регистрируют кто пришёл в ДК?


было дело, но что-то не получилось, это же надо постоянно на вахте сидеть, а раз нет отдельной ставки, никого не заставишь за спасибо. Сейчас народ грамотный, знает законы и труд. кодекс.

Вера, главное не давать слишком много свободы, и самостоятельности, всё самой контролировать, а то сядут на шею  :Grin:

----------


## Рамоновна

> но сейчас целый день, сколько положено по времени... с ними было трудно,


у  уборщиц расчет одной ставки идет не по отработанному времени, а по убираемой площади. 

*Приказ Минкультуры РФ от 25.05.2006 N 229
Об утверждении Методических указаний по реализации вопросов местного значения в сфере культуры городских и сельских поселений, муниципальных районов и Методических рекомендаций по созданию условий для развития местного традиционного народного художественного творчества*

 Уборщица:

а) 0,5 штатной единицы - при наличии убираемой площади до 300 кв. метров с центральным водоснабжением;

б) 1 штатная единица - при наличии убираемой площади от 300 до 500 кв. метров с центральным водоснабжением, либо до 300 кв. метров без центрального водоснабжения;

в) свыше 1 штатной единицы - при наличии убираемой площади от 500 кв. метров, по 0,5 штатной единицы на каждые 150 кв. метров с центральным водоснабжением.

----------


## Саморетянка

Я работаю директором сельского ДК третий год. У меня в штате - два худ.рука, одна техничка, два сторожа и я. Дом культуры небольшой, но работа проводится большая. Техничке достается еще территория вокруг ДК: снег, а я живу в Сибири, осенью листва, летом скос травы. И все за 5,5 тысяч. 
Когда пришла на эту должность,тоже хватило хлама выгребать. Ремонт тоже делаем своими руками. Зато самим приятно, да и посетители рады, что не в "гадюшник" пришли, а в культурный центр села. Ремонтируем за счет платных услуг, да и приобретаем аппаратуру тоже на эти деньги.

----------


## Elen2

*Доброе утро!*
Уважаемые культработники, извините ,что  я пока только задаю вопросы и не представляюсь.Пока не написала заявление, все будет известно 1 февраля. 



> девочки я отвоевала ставку руководителя кружка)))


Как Вам это удалось? Что нужно делать для того чтобы  ввести еще одну должность,мне очень будет нужен хореограф.



> в отдел культуры в бухгалтерии нужно взять акт передачи имущества,и потом уже с этим актом(там опись всего имущества с инвентарными номерами)


*Вера, спасибо  Вам за ответ.*
[IMG]http://s19.******info/865626799133d5d28e8ebdcf7ca6df0e.gif[/IMG]
Подскажите,какие *документы* , должен сдать  бывший директор ДК?

*Наташенька - Наташкин и Вика -Victorya,  благодарю  вас за помощь*
[IMG]http://s20.******info/939333998b14c212304e831714868e5a.gif[/IMG]
.Боюсь  ,что еще не  раз обращусь.Все у меня  еще впереди.Честно говоря, нервничаю,хотя понимаю, что не боги горшки обжигали.И....никто не обещал ,что будет легко. :Meeting: 



> у нас технички, по очереди сидят и в обед тоже, потом раньше уходят домой, а на ставке вахтера работает руководитель кружка, т.к. у нас вообще нет ставок рук. кружка.


А сколько квадратных метров полагается убрать одной техничке? Где это посмотреть?

----------


## Elen2

> у  уборщиц расчет одной ставки идет не по отработанному времени, а по убираемой площади.


Уже увидела ,спасибо.

----------


## Натник

*Elen2*, вы же обратите внимание на то, что 



> у уборщиц расчет одной ставки идет не по отработанному времени, а по убираемой площади.


на основании 




> Приказ Минкультуры РФ от 25.05.2006 N 229


это российский НПА, а вы, как написано в профиле, живете в Украине... :Smile3:

----------


## ksuh

У меня уборщица работает на 0,5 ставки, за такую зарплату убирает с утра и уходит, большего за эти деньги требовать нельзя.

----------


## Наташкин

> у уборщиц расчет одной ставки идет не по отработанному времени, а по убираемой площади.


У нас и просчитано на одну 900 кв.м, в табель ставят 7, 2 часа.
*Elen2*, Рады видеть  в своих рядах.



> .Боюсь ,что еще не раз обращусь.Все у меня еще впереди.


Не надо бояться, мы все поможем, так ведь девочки :Yes4:

----------


## Elen2

> это российский НПА, а вы, как написано в профиле, живете в Украине.


Я ,конечно найду и  украинские   справки и положения,но наши копируют 70%  у россиян.Я пока просто пытаюсь понять   ,с чего мне начинать работу.





> У нас и просчитано на одну 900 кв.м, в табель ставят 7, 2 часа.


Вау.Просто сумашедший  писал такой объем работы на одну женщину.




> Elen2, Рады видеть  в своих рядах.


Наташенька, я и так тебе должна и должна....[IMG]http://s16.******info/858bc775bde8817ff2c8f586a71609a5.gif[/IMG]Спасибо  за помощь.[IMG]http://s17.******info/33877cb017bcabe2938465c511aa389e.gif[/IMG]
Пока я не написала заявление.Так договорились ,что дорабатываем месяц ,а 31 числа  пишем заявления.но у нас все не предсказуемо..Сижу  вся на нервах,просто решила  для себя,что ухожу на пенсию.
В Украине педагоги  не имеют права работать по специальности,если хотят выйти на педагогическую пенсию.Я уже и так 6 лет переработала.
Девочки, ко мне можно обратиться  по дошкольникам,материала много накопилось за 30 лет.Можно побродить у меня в мастерской.Просто пишите комментарий,выходите и еще раз заходите,все увидите. Ограничения ставила только на свои авторские материалы,не более 100 сообщений.
Спасибо вам, что не отказываете в помощи.Очень боялась идти в чужую беседку.

----------


## Elen2

> У меня уборщица работает на 0,5 ставки, за такую зарплату убирает с утра и уходит, большего за эти деньги требовать нельзя.


Честно говоря, лишь бы чисто было,а -то у меня осталось впечатление бардака ,после посещения кабинетов ДК.

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташенька, я и так тебе должна и должна....


 :Blush2: 
Это мы все, Марину Зайкину должны благодарить, что она нас всех объединила, и дала возможность общаться и делиться.  :Yes4:

----------


## Рамоновна

ЕЩЕ про уборщиц.
У меня в ДК- 2.5 ставки уборщицы, а по площади положено 2.25. Что мы сделали? Посчитали площадь периодически моющихся стен-дверей-окон, и оправдали еще 0.25.

НАЧИНАЮЩИМ директорам.
Не бойтесь обращаться за помощью- чем можем, всегда поможем. НО уже большим подспорьем для вас будет изучение материала, который  существует в нашем разделе.

НАЧИНАТЬ НИКОГДА НЕ ПОЗДНО!!!

----------


## гунька

> Очень боялась идти в чужую беседку.


Ууууу....Ленусик....ну ты сказанула! Чужая....Здесь все свои!!!!!!!!!! Я вот тоже теперь культработник только на полставки, ушла в образование, а сюда все равно бегаю! Привыкла ведь! У нас здесь знаешь, какие девчонки классные! Как у дошкольников!))))))))))) И даже мальчик есть, юра Скибыч. Он редко бывает, но зато метко! так что ты всегда желанный уже не гость. а полноправный член культработницкой сумасшедшей семейки!!!!!!!))))))))))

----------


## ksuh

> Честно говоря, лишь бы чисто было,а -то у меня осталось впечатление бардака ,после посещения кабинетов ДК.




У нас кабинетов осталось немного после того как администрацию и музыкальную школу к нам переселили, так что всегда чисто, я довольна..

----------


## Натник

Девочки! Кто силен в стихах??? Ира, Алена, помогите переделать 1 куплет детской песенки про "Доброго жука" (Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг,
Встаньте в круг, встаньте в круг!
Жил на свете добрый жук,
Старый добрый друг.
Никогда он не ворчал,
Не кричал, не пищал,
Громко крыльями трещал,
Строго ссоры запрещал.)

мне надо чтоб это спел хореограф, ну первые 2 строчки можно оставить (Встаньте дети, встаньте в круг), а потом....ну что то связанное с репетицией, выступлением...всю песню и не надо, только куплетик, пожалуйста... :Blush2:

----------


## гунька

> Алена, помогите переделать 1 куплет детской песенки про "Доброго жука" (Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг,


Натусь,а тебе для чего нужно? Для детей? И обязательно именно эту песню?

----------


## Натник

> Натусь,а тебе для чего нужно? Для детей? И обязательно именно эту песню?


да, для детей, юбилей у танцевального коллектива, там в  основном дети...почему эта песня? да просто, пришла на ум сразу, она (хореограф) у меня поющая, думаю вначале сделать пролог в виде видеоролика, где она сначала как бы этой песней собрала их в коллектив, потом будут остановки (слайды с фотографиями) 1 год, 3 года, 5 лет, 7 ну и юбилей 10 лет, а продолжение на сцене уже..ну как то так.. :Smile3:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я вот тоже теперь культработник только на полставки, ушла в образование, а сюда все равно бегаю!


Лен,а чё ушла в образование? а я осталась в образование на 0,5 ставки....



> У нас здесь знаешь, какие девчонки классные!


это правда))) здесь хорошо и спокойно))) проблем конечно хватает кругом...в пятницу получила грамоту Министерства образования,так начальник нашего РОНО говорит,мол не мучайся,в культуре в сельской местности тяжело - возвращайся....я конечно его поблагодарила за эти слова,было очень приятно,но как-то почти не начав работать и сразу уходить,как-то не серьёзно....я думаю надо по пробовать всё....а вот если уж сердце лежать не будет,то тогда ничего не поделаешь...

----------


## вера денисенко

> а продолжение на сцене уже..ну как то так..


хорошая идея...

----------


## Elen2

> Ууууу....Ленусик....ну ты сказанула! Чужая....Здесь все свои!!!!!!!!!! Я вот тоже теперь культработник только на полставки, ушла в образование, а сюда все равно бегаю! Привыкла ведь! У нас здесь знаешь, какие девчонки классные! Как у дошкольников!)))))))))))


А я уже и не  пед работник, но еще и не клубный работник.Сижу на распутье. Уговорила выступить на 8 марта еще 2 -х женщин, но  голоса  у них классные.Таки у нас проблема с вокалистами.
Спасибо за поддержку. :Tender: 






> Девочки! Кто силен в стихах??? Ира, Алена, помогите переделать 1 куплет детской песенки про "Доброго жука" (Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг,
> Встаньте в круг, встаньте в круг!
> Жил на свете добрый жук,
> Старый добрый друг.
> Никогда он не ворчал,
> Не кричал, не пищал,
> Громко крыльями трещал,
> Строго ссоры запрещал.)
> 
> мне надо чтоб это спел хореограф, ну первые 2 строчки можно оставит


*Не поняла  за чем?  
но вот мой вариант:*

[quote="Натник;4563693"]"Доброго жука" 
Худ рук:
Встаньте, дети, встаньте в круг,------------идут по кругу
Встаньте в круг, встаньте в круг!
Будем мы сегодня с вами 
Делать ровный круг.----------------------остановились и выравнялись
Раз-два-три ,--------------хлопки в ладоши
идем вперед .-------------шаги  вперед по тексту
Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп,-----------хлопки
Топ-топ-топ.------------------топают поочередно ногами
Отошли назад и вновь…----------отходят
Несколько хлопков.--------------хлопают по тексту.





> Натусь,а тебе для чего нужно? Для детей?


Вот и я не поняла...Но мысли забегали[IMG]http://s16.******info/858bc775bde8817ff2c8f586a71609a5.gif[/IMG]




> а продолжение на сцене уже..ну как то так..


А может быть "Каравай"? Сейчас столько разных игровых вариантов есть.....А на юбилей тем более.

----------


## Натник

> Вот и я не поняла...Но мысли забегали


не, девочки...мне надо записать исполнение этой песни, но с другими словами, и под нее я сделаю ролик...на сцене она петь ее не будет...

----------


## Elen2

> мне надо записать исполнение этой песни, но с другими словами, и под нее я сделаю ролик...на сцене она петь ее не будет...


Добрый день. Наташа, тебе нужно  сделать плюсовку песни ?

----------


## Натник

> тебе нужно сделать плюсовку песни ?


Добрый день! мне нужно переделать слова...

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Натник*, Натуся, я не поэт, но...тема уж очень родная)))
Ну ка детки, встаньте в круг, встаньте  в руг, втаньте в круг.
Танцевать вас научу и раз и два и три
Мы новое разучим Па
Ведь в движенье - красота!
Смело пляшем раз и два
С нами музыка всегда!... 
вот как-то так у меня получилось))))))))) Наташ, а я делала нарезку с этой песни, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaApoTYIWHs "резала" припев, и на него делала ролик. Удачи!

----------


## Натник

> Наташ, а я делала нарезку с этой песни,


невнимательно прочитала твое сообщение, подумала, что ты сама делала мультик....думаю, нифига себе!!!!!!!!!!  :Blink: потом дошло... :Grin: 
а за стишок спасибо!!!!! :Tender: сразу видно хореограф, поняла меня...а то я такой объясняльщик...никто ничего не поймет... :Meeting: без обид, девчонки!! :Tender:

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте девочки!Вопрос не по работе...сегодня вечером позвонили и предложили опубликовать в первой русской детской энциклопедии о моей старшей дочери...она круглая отличница и участница многих областных олимпиад...и много разных достижений в другом...кто-нибудь слышал об этом?мне на почту после звонка (телефон мой дали в её школе)пришло письмо с разными бланками для заполнения и адрес этого сайта http://www.redd.com.ru/ .Ещё сказали что это платно и стоит 1800 р. С одной стороны интересно и заманчиво),а с другой не аферисты ли? Может видели эту инциклопедию или что-то слышали о ней?

----------


## overload

*лариса львовна*, 
Я всегда с крайней осторожностью отношусь к платным предложениям сделать тебя или твоего ребёнка известным (учёным, звездой, спортсменом etc). Посему это предложение меня чуть зацепило, я тот сайт перелопатил, почитал внимательно... вот какой сделал вывод.
Мне кажется, что это - один из способов поднять твоё самомнение за определённую сумму, только и всего.
Конечно, будет приятно, что у тебя дома на полке стоит увесистый том, где - точно! - имеется статья о твоей дочери. А рядом с книжным шкафом ещё и сертификат висит, что - да, на странице 384...
А к этому увесистому тому (ну, его-то вам бесплатно дадут, думается) надо ещё - сколько-сколько там регионов? 81 или 83, два раза считал, сбился. Без них этот том - как кляссер с одной-единственной маркой. А стоят такие книжки немало.
Я могу показаться старым циником, но имхо дело это - обоюдоострое. Стоит ли овчинка выделки? Обмануть-то не обманут, и книжку выпустят, и имя внесут. Но, думается, узреют имя Вашей дочери только те, кому вы сей том покажете. 
То есть - очередное, ни к чему не обязывающее звание.
Хорошим плюсом к этому делу может оказаться некое позитивное подхлёстывание девочки, то есть, какой-то определённый положительный стимул. Вам решать, насколько это правильно - стимулировать движение вперёд какими-то денежными вливаниями в непонятные регалии. 
А то - получится как у Филатова:

- Ишь, медаль!.. Большая честь!..
У меня наград не счесть:
Весь обвешанный, как елка,
На спине - и то их шесть!..

ЗЫ: Вы меня, конечно, извините, но лично я против того, что известность можно купить.

----------


## лариса львовна

> но лично я против того, что известность можно купить.


согласна) Как говорится утро вечера мудренее))Зачем нужна книга самолюбования?Девочка у меня умница.. про неё и так в газете местной пишут и ей этого для стимула дальнейшего хватает))) а то что зарабатывают на достижениях детей офигеть..вот из письма что они прислали...
Условия опубликования в «Энциклопедии детских достижений»:
- Возраст публикуемых воспитанников от 7 по 18 лет включительно. Возможность опубликовать историю успеха предоставляется единожды. Энциклопедия выпускаться один раз в шесть лет.
-    Достижения воспитанника от  первенства Республики (области)  и выше.
-    Опубликование воспитанника с цветной фотографией - 1800-00 руб.

Дополнительные услуги:
- Эксклюзивный именной сертификат, подтверждающий опубликование в Энциклопедии – 1500-00 руб.
 -  Книга «Энциклопедия детских достижений», подарочный вариант, теснённый бордовый с золотом переплёт - 2400-00 руб.

так что мало того что им надо заплатить за так называемую рекламу своего ребёнка,так ещё и будь добр приобрести эту самую книгу...
Мы решили что нам такая книга не нужна) а доча и без неё наша гордость)

----------


## overload

*лариса львовна*, 
жесть как она есть.
Если бы девочке за знания и умения доплачивали - было бы понятно. А тут - ещё и деньгами надо доказывать, что-де ты - лучшая...
В топку таких благодетелей.

----------


## Гумочка

Ой, ребята и девчата, действительно всё абсурдно! Относимся к сельской администрации, так Глава ночами не спит, а пишет нам рабочие планы... Вот ей заняться нет чем? Нафантазирует мероприятий, а когда мы ставим её перед фактом необходимых трат для конкретного мероприятия, то даёт задний ход - нет средств... А зачем тогда фантазировать? Надо сначала обеспечить материальную базу нам, а потом требовать. Мы и так из своего кошелька спонсируем свои мероприятия, летом пришкольный лагерь приходит к нам 2 раза в неделю, мы их развлекаем, шарики, конфетки, призы всё из своего кармана... Понесло Остапа, однако...

----------


## Саморетянка

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! Читаю ваши сообщения и удивляюсь, как же культура везде живет одинаково. Мы тоже все, практически, из своего кармана спонсируем. Ждешь, ждешь, когда Глава территории выделит, хотя бы Деду Морозу в мешок, конфет, да пойдешь и сама купишь. И когда только культуру поднимут "с ног"? Вот сегодня ездила в бухгалтерию, узнать сколько бюджетных средств выделили для ДК, оказалось - одну тысячу на канц. товары, и одну-на хоз., как жить с такими деньжищами? Хорошо, хоть с платных услуг еще будет, а так, чтобы делали, не знаем.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Относимся к сельской администрации, так Глава ночами не спит, а пишет нам рабочие планы.


теперь понятно..почему библиотека заменяет культработников))))



> в каждом регионе свои правила и заморочки.


это точно.... девочки вот не много освобожусь расскажу о своих взлётах и падениях...и смех и слёзы))))) сейчас игровую программу состряпать надо завтра детки-инвалиды придут....у нас теперь по пятницам с ними игровые программы,у нас есть центр реабилитации детей с ограниченными возможностями,дети отдыхают по 21 день,потом другие,удобно можно несколько программ разработать и их отрабатывать))))всем успехов))))

----------


## Elen2

*Добрый вечер!*
Девочки и мальчики, новичков  принимаете?
Написала завление на увольнение ,то бишь на пенсию ушла с сегодняшнего дня.
С завтрашнего дня меня приняли на работу директором ДК,заявление подписано.У нас мэр только делает такие назначения,а он очень не предсказуемый человек.Завтра иду принимать дела.Я таки настояла на комиссии от отдела культуры и бухгалтерии.Не легко это оказалось, все удивлялись зачем? А я-то видела своими глазами ,что это нужно сделать.Не знаю,как и что будет, но ...вот так одна не тактичная и не умная дурища,как наша метода,меняет жизнь ....Зава моя расстроена, она сказала, что не заполняла мою трудовую и все остальные документы в надежде, что я еще передумаю.

----------


## Рамоновна

Правовое регулирование трудовых отношений лиц, работающих по совместительству, осуществляется в соответствии с нормами главы 44 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации.
*Совместительство* – выполнение работником другой регулярной оплачиваемой работы на условиях трудового договора в свободное от основной работы время.
 Заключение трудовых договоров о работе по совместительству допускается с *неограниченным числом работодателей*, если иное не предусмотрено федеральным законом.
   Работа по совместительству может выполняться работником, как по месту его основной работы, так и у других работодателей.

Иными словами, выполняемая работником работа считается совместительством, если:
 - трудовой договор заключен с работником, уже состоящим в трудовых правоотношениях;
 по этому трудовому договору выполняется другая работа, помимо основной, причем работа является регулярной и оплачиваемой;
 эта работа выполняется работником в свободное от основной работы время.

 Статьей 60.1 ТК РФ предусмотрено *два вида совместительства:*
*внутреннее* - работа за пределами нормальной продолжительности рабочего времени у своего работодателя. Внутреннее совместительство возможно при наличии у того же работодателя свободных вакансий;
*внешнее* - работа за пределами своего рабочего времени у другого работодателя.
   Ранее работа на условиях внутреннего совместительства допускалась только по другой профессии, специальности или должности. Теперь таких ограничений нет. Норма статьи 60.1 ТК РФ предоставляет право работнику заключать трудовые договоры о выполнении в свободное от основной работы время другой регулярной оплачиваемой работы, без уточнений о том, что эта работа должна быть по другой профессии, специальности или должности.
   Работа на условиях внешнего совместительства не требует дополнительных разрешений, кроме разрешения для руководителя организации и членов коллегиального исполнительного органа организации, если для них федеральными законами, учредительными документами установлены особенности регулирования труда (статьи 276, 281 ТК РФ).
   Работа по совместительству требует заключения письменного трудового договора. К трудовым договорам с совместителями применяются общие требования, установленные ТК РФ для трудовых договоров (главы 10 и 11 ТК РФ). В трудовом договоре обязательно указание на то, что работа является совместительством.

*Для лиц, работающих по совместительству (внутреннему или внешнему), установлен предел продолжительности рабочего времени, устанавливаемого работодателем - не более четырех часов в день* (статья 284 ТК РФ).
   Следует отметить, что существенно изменены, в сторону увеличения, нормы продолжительности рабочего времени при работе по совместительству. Теперь вместо «предельная еженедельная норма - 16 часов», применяется норма «в течение одного месяца (другого учетного периода)» продолжительность рабочего времени при работе по совместительству не должна превышать половины месячной нормы рабочего времени (нормы рабочего времени за другой учетный период), установленной для соответствующей категории работников. Одновременно в дни, когда по основному месту работы работник свободен от исполнения трудовых обязанностей, он может работать по совместительству полный рабочий день (смену), то есть больше четырех часов в день.
 При этом нормы продолжительности рабочего времени при работе по совместительству не применяются в случаях, когда по основному месту работы работник приостановил работу в соответствии с частью второй статьи 142 ТК РФ или отстранен от работы в соответствии с частями второй или четвертой статьи 73 ТК РФ.
   Не допускается работа по совместительству лиц в возрасте до восемнадцати лет, на тяжелых работах, работах с вредными и (или) опасными условиями труда, если основная работа связана с такими же условиями, а также в других случаях, предусмотренных ТК РФ и иными федеральными законами» (статья 282 ТК РФ).
   Согласно статье 276 ТК РФ руководитель организации может работать по совместительству у другого работодателя только с разрешения уполномоченного органа юридического лица, либо собственника имущества организации, либо уполномоченного собственником лица (органа).
 В статье 288 ТК РФ установлено дополнительное основание прекращения трудового договора, заключенного на неопределенный срок с совместителями: в случае если на рабочее место, занимаемое совместителем, принимается работник, для которого это место работы является основным, работодатель вправе уволить совместителя. Кроме того, об этом работодатель обязан в письменной форме предупредить указанное лицо не менее чем за две недели до прекращения трудового договора.


http://www.bizneshaus.ru/sovmestit.html здесь еще про разницу между СОВМЕЩЕНИЕМ И СОВМЕСТИТЕЛЬСТВОМ

----------


## Наташкин

> Зава моя расстроена, она сказала, что не заполняла мою трудовую и все остальные документы в надежде, что я еще передумаю.


Лена, а ты почему ушла, устала...или просто захотелось сменить поле деятельности?

----------


## Elen2

> Лена, а ты почему ушла, устала...или просто захотелось сменить поле деятельности?


Здравствуйте. По украинскому законодательству,педагог не может выйти на пенсию по выслуге лет и остаться работать педагогом. Где угодно, но не в образовании.У меня стаж работы уже 31 год ,каждые 2 года делается перерсчет пенсии,т. е. потеряла по собственной групости уже 3 перерасчета.А зарплата  у педагогов сами знаете какая ОГРОМНАЯ. Вот я и решила выйти на пенсию и получать зарплату,пусть  в культуре.Я когда -то закончила культ-просвет Данкевича в Одессе,так  что кроме высшего педагогического (практический психолог ) ,есть  еще и диплом клубного работника и дирижера хорового коллектива.я так понимаю(просмотрела сегодня личные дела сотрудников),что я одна из немногих с клубным дипломом.Но это было более 20 лет назад и естественно,я все  уже забыла. Если вы мне не поможете,просто будет беда. :Blink:

----------


## Elen2

Если можете, помогите.Мне срочно, на понедельник *нужна консультация по работе ДК,что  входит в обязанности руководителей кружков, но не должностные инструкции.*Просто   эти самые руководители  убедили городские власти ,что они не обязаны помогать директору и худруку в  организации работы ДК,я говрю о концертах и других мероприятиях.А у меня 15.02 первое мероприятие, 22 02,  "Мини-мистер",я а еще естественно никого не нашла (говорю про участников),до меня их никто и не искал.
Честно говоря, сегодня на работу просто  многие руководители кружков не пришли,техничка и та роги выставила,а получает полторы ставки и за себя, и за дворника.Но с ней я разберусь завтра.Читала беседку и уже увидела ,как нужно с такими бороться. А вообще у меня огромное желание поставить видеокамеру в кабинете у себя.Потому что  уже одна сбегала  в мэрию и наплела про меня  ,что ей захотелось.Меня по-этому поводу уже вызывали.

----------


## ksuh

Да, обстановочка еще та! Удачи вам! Очень трудно начинатьработу, когда коллектив не поддерживает. Но, если уверенны в своей правоте, надо идти до конца. Наведите там порядок! 
А с руководителями кружков должен быть трудовой договор. Если нигде не прописано что они долны делать, то надо прописать. Не понимаю как кто-то может быть в стороне, когда готовится мероприятие, у нас все делается сообща.

----------


## ksuh

> Глава ночами не спит, а пишет нам рабочие планы... Вот ей заняться нет чем?


Все чаще убеждаюсь, что женщинам нельзя работать главами администраций, всегда какая-то чепуха получается, не первый раз слышу рассказы от коллег как женщина-глава выносит мозг.

----------


## Elen2

> Очень трудно начинатьработу, когда коллектив не поддерживает. Но, если уверенны в своей правоте, надо идти до конца. Наведите там порядок!


Просто дела мне сдает замечательно хорошая,  веселая женщина,но она такая добрая ,что все кому не лень на ней ездили.Она,как и я педагог , бывший воспитатель.Я спрашивала  ее,почему она не прочитала хотя бы азы клубного дела, чтобы понимать работу в ДК,она только пожала плечами, не до этого было. Ей и ее худруку  приходилось героическими усилиями  на хрупких плечах вытаскивать все праздники, концерты  и городские мероприятия. Вот и убегают ,а иначе я не могу назвать это...обе вместе, только худрук уже ушла обратно в педагогику.Со взрослыми нелегко работать.Я сегодня в этом убедилась.Не достаточно просто  твердым голосом сделать замечание, это не дети.
Сегодня,когда я забирала ключи от ДК (не от кабинетов,а от самого ДК,как оказалось  ключи были  у всех)у  руководителей кружков, одна просто устроила скандал,орала ,что меня  завтра уже не будет. На что я ей железным голосом ответила, что она ошибается.Я буду работать ,как минимум еще 8,5 лет, пока не выйду на возрастную пенсию.Тогда она пригрозила ,что пойдет жаловать  мэру.А я сказала,что раз я несу материальную ответственность за  имущество в клубе,то я и буду решать ,как мне руководить  и как поступать в данной ситуации.
Вот так не весело началась моя  вторая половина трудовой жизни.Но я  и не ожидала ,что будет легко.

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> нужна консультация по работе ДК,что  входит в обязанности руководителей кружков, но не должностные инструкции.


Лена, я работаю худ руком  правда в России. У нас в должностных инструкциях у всех написано - помогать в организации мероприятий Районного ДК. И у нас не возникает вопросов. А вообще руководители  творческих коллективов не обязаны заниматься мероприятиями. Для этого должен быть персонал. У нас методист по работе с детьми(все детские мероприятия на ней и кружки для детей) методист по работе с молодежью(работает с молодежью и ведет кружки), методист(мы работаем на район, и все районные мероприятия она делает и помогает культработникам района), у нас есть ведущий дискотеки, звукооператор, художник по свету, костюмер, художник(афиши пишет), руководитель народного театра(она сама спектакли делает и участвует в наших мероприятиях и у нее 2 кружка) и худ рук. У нас 4 руководителя коллективов, свои отчетные концерты они как бы сами должны делать, но если им нужна помощь они должны обратиться к худ руку и я им делаю концерт. ишу сценарий, провожу репетиции. Вот, как то так.

----------


## Тёка

> Очень трудно начинать работу, когда коллектив не поддерживает.


Полностью согласна,это невозможно. Мало того,что не поддерживают,так ещё  и самоутверждаются за счет критики проведенных мероприятий.
Если не помогаете,то хотя бы не мешайте.




> Не понимаю как кто-то может быть в стороне, когда готовится мероприятие, у нас все делается сообща.


Об этом можно только мечтать.




> Глава ночами не спит, а пишет нам рабочие планы... Вот ей заняться нет чем? Нафантазирует мероприятий,


Сочувствую.Я такую уже пережила.Теперь у нас глава мужчина,только я уволилась.Устала.

----------


## Elen2

> А вообще руководители  творческих коллективов не обязаны заниматься мероприятиями.


Спасибо за ответ.У нас нет методистов,я и худрук. театральный взрослый, театральный детский и народный театр.Я так понимаю, что если мне никто из руководителей не должен помогать.Я тоже буду героем труда? :Grin: 
И еще  один вопрос,я так поняла, что должностные обязанности  пишет директор или худрук ,ориентируясь на государственные должностные инструкции. Могу ли я вписать   в их обязанности: участие в городских мероприятиях?




> Мало того,что не поддерживают,так ещё  и самоутверждаются за счет критики проведенных мероприятий


Буду стараться,чтобы замечаний не было. :Aga: Просто  на начало февраля нужно УЖЕ  написать 2 сценария,утвердить в отделе культуры и воплотить вжизнь. Очень мало времени.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> И еще один вопрос,я так поняла, что должностные обязанности пишет директор или худрук ,ориентируясь на государственные должностные инструкции.


Должностные обязанности работники подписывают при приеме на работу, как и трудовой договор. Естественно все меняется, могут изменяться и ДИ. К ним пишется Дополнительное соглашение, в котором прописывается что им вменяется с такого-то числа, такого-то месяца.
А вообще, я поняла, что должность руководителя кружка - "скандальная" должность. ))) В сельском Доме культуры лучше ее не иметь . Очень сложно, если ранее сложились такие обстоятельства, что они, рук. кружков, ничего не проводили и не участвовали в мероприятиях ДК, теперь заставить их это делать. Но если штат маленький, тогда как быть?
Лена, а нельзя должность рук. кружка переименовать? Допустим в должность культорганизатора, вменим им в обязанность вести кружки?  У нас в Ростовской области нет никакого нормативного документа, прописывающего сколько кружков должен вести 1 руководитель, но по негласному решению ОДНТ - положено 4 кружка. А другого выхода у нас и нет. Главный показатель нашей работы - количество клубных формирований.

----------


## Elen2

> У нас в Ростовской области нет никакого нормативного документа, прописывающего сколько кружков должен вести 1 руководитель, но по негласному решению ОДНТ - положено 4 кружка. А другого выхода у нас и нет. Главный показатель нашей работы - количество клубных формирований.


Очень умный человек у вас это написал.У всех уже 2 дня  шоковое состояние.Приходят и....видят директора.А видимо не привыкли видеть она ее,она ведь все время  в бегах была.
Сегодня написала  мероприятие про Афган.Естественно, ориентировалась на выставленные вами мероприятия.Хотелось бы ,чтобы кто-то просмотрел,я ведь в первый раз пишу для ДК.В понедельник на собрании сообщу,что нет песен, некому прочитать стихи.Ведущих вроде бы уже подобрала.Отдам руководителям кружков  их готовить и  за неделю до праздника проверю готовность.Не знаю ,как иначе заставить людей работать?И со стихами ...пусть подбирают и уговаривают читать их кого-то из коллективов.Городское мероприятие  не только мое дело.

----------


## Elen2

> Естественно все меняется, могут изменяться и ДИ. К ним пише


Мне сказали поменять титульные листы, там подпись старого директора.Вот я и допишу,то что реально написано в наших инструкциях.Т.к. у них написано по пару строчек и все,никакой ответственности ,одна лафа и зарплата в конце месяца.Слава Богу помогли девочки и ваши, и музыканты..все нашла ,с номерами приказов и т.д.Я уверена на 100% ,что у нас никто не знает ,как должно быть правильно.Я так поняла, что и в коллективе, и в отделе культуры я- единственный клубник с дипломом.

----------


## Наташкин

Всем, здравствуйте.



> Я так поняла, что и в коллективе, и в отделе культуры я- единственный клубник с дипломом.


Ох, Леночка, тяжело же тебе придется, но ты крепись, держись.




> Хотелось бы ,чтобы кто-то просмотрел,я ведь в первый раз пишу для ДК.


Выставляй, Лена посмотрю, можно в личку. 



> Лена, а нельзя должность рук. кружка переименовать? Допустим в должность культорганизатора,


Лена, в твоем случае это будет самый оптимальный вариант.




> нет никакого нормативного документа, прописывающего сколько кружков должен вести 1 руководитель, но по негласному решению ОДНТ - положено 4 кружка.


*Алла и Александр*, но это же много на одного человека, если он ещё и методистом является. 



> Главный показатель нашей работы - количество клубных формирований.


И у нас это главный показатель, а ещё количество мероприятий.

----------


## Elen2

> Выставляй, Лена посмотрю, можно в личку.


Наташа,выслала смотри.Только напиши замечания,чтобы я знала,что и как.Там еще не обозначены номера, только сам  сценарий, номера впишу  в понедельник.

----------


## ksuh

Да, Лена, ситуация у вас очень непростая, начинать что-то новое всегда тяжело, помню я своё начало. Главное не надорваться, а то можно в этой войне и своё здоровье потерять. Трудно что-то советовать, когда не знаешь всей обстановки, но я думаю не стоит сильно увлекаться войной, надо продумать и мирные пути решения вопроса, если конечно такое возможно.

----------


## Zabanka

> И еще  один вопрос,я так поняла, что должностные обязанности  пишет директор или худрук ,ориентируясь на государственные должностные инструкции. Могу ли я вписать   в их обязанности: участие в городских мероприятиях?


Должностная инструкция — документ, регламентирующий производственные полномочия и обязанности работника.
Должностные инструкции разрабатывает руководитель подразделения для своих непосредственных подчиненных. Должностные инструкции на должности, находящиеся непосредственно в его подчинении, утверждает руководитель организации. Не существует стандарта, регламентирующего содержание и процедуру разработки должностной инструкции, в связи с чем каждая организация имеет возможность самостоятельно формировать описание той или иной должности. Должностная инструкция содержит информацию, которая необходима в процессе управления персоналом.

----------


## Zabanka

> Просто на начало февраля нужно УЖЕ написать 2 сценария,утвердить в отделе культуры и воплотить вжизнь. Очень мало времени.


Елена....вот тут я немного не поняла....вы пишите сценарий и у вас его утверждают???

Если это так...то у меня вопрос ко всем. Это что везде так? Или только у Елены? Ни отдел культуры, ни администрация города и даже директор ДК НИКОГДА не интересуется нашими сценариями....сценарный план Да...бывает иногда и запрашивают, но очень редко, типа на праздники День города. А на камерные мероприятия....ну даже на моей памяти такого никогда не было. Главное отчет и планы. Это весь "спрос" нашей культуры местной.

----------


## Наташкин

> Не существует стандарта, регламентирующего содержание и процедуру разработки должностной инструкции


Стандартных нет, но есть типовые рекомендации к должностным инструкциям которые, разрабатывает министерство культуры.



> то у меня вопрос ко всем. Это что везде так?


У нас нет, но сценарный ход  к районным праздникам и к красным датам календаря, обсуждается на орг.комитетах в администрации

----------


## Elen2

> но я думаю не стоит сильно увлекаться войной, надо продумать и мирные пути решения вопроса, если конечно такое возможно.


Я надеюсь ,что это возможно. На мой взгляд , всегда можно найти компромиссное решение.Надеюсь,что войны не будет.




> Должностная инструкция — документ, регламентирующий производственные полномочия и обязанности работника.
> Должностные инструкции разрабатывает руководитель подразделения для своих непосредственных подчиненных. Должностные инструкции на должности, находящиеся непосредственно в его подчинении, утверждает руководитель организации. Не существует стандарта, регламентирующего содержание и процедуру разработки должностной инструкции, в связи с чем каждая организация имеет возможность самостоятельно формировать описание той или иной должности. Должностная инструкция содержит информацию, которая необходима в процессе управления персоналом.


Спасибо огромное. :Tender: Это то, что мне очень хотелось услышать.




> Если это так...то у меня вопрос ко всем. Это что везде так? Или только у Елены? Ни отдел культуры, ни администрация города и даже директор ДК НИКОГДА не интересуется нашими сценариями....сценарный план Да...бывает иногда и запрашивают,


Это то,что мне нужно решить.И я думаю со временем  вопрос решится.Начальника отдела культуры знаю давно и хорошо.
А в принципе,мне все равно, она давно мои сценарии читает и ни разу за 20 лет ничего не меняла в них.




> У нас нет, но сценарный ход  к районным праздникам и к красным датам календаря, обсуждается на орг.комитетах в администрации


Думаю, что постепенно к этому и придем. Я работаю-то всего 2 дня,сегодня будет 3-й.И -то потому что нужно разобраться с техперсоналом.

----------


## Elen2

*Доброе утро*,забыла поздороваться.
Нашла на Афган еще одну замечательную песню "Разбросала война",но не знала ,что она про Афган и по-моему ,выставила в 9 мая.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла и Александр, но это же много на одного человека, если он ещё и методистом является.


У нас нет методистов. А 4 формирования это не так уж и много, если учесть, что можно вести любительские объединения, которые собираются 1 раз в месяц.




> И у нас это главный показатель, а ещё количество мероприятий.


Ну да. По муниципальному заданию мероприятия и кружки.





> Елена....вот тут я немного не поняла....вы пишите сценарий и у вас его утверждают???


Я тоже не поняла смысла утверждать сценарии.  Если у меня по мун.заданию на поселение 600 мероприятий, то все сценарии утверждать придется? ))) Нет... Я в общих чертах знакомлю Главу и иногда, по собственной инициативе, даю ему сценарий для ознакомления. И то, это в том случае, когда он в нем задействован.

----------


## Лилия Кнорозова

Здравствуйте, уважаемые культработники!
Ничего пока не понимаю на форуме, но буду читать и вникать.
Я художественный руководитель РДК в небольшом подмосковном городе.
Пишу песни, сценарии, сказки....короче от скуки на все руки.
Насколько я поняла, чтобы что-то выставить, нужно чтобы кнопочки появились.
Вот поэтому и пишу сюда.
Если не правильно - перенаправьте, пожалуйста.
С уважением, Л.Кнорозова :Blush2: 
У меня вопрос к продвинутым пользователям: сколько нужно сообщений, чтобы открылись кнопки форума "НОВАЯ ТЕМА"

----------


## Elen2

> Я тоже не поняла смысла утверждать сценарии.  Если у меня по мун.заданию на поселение 600 мероприятий, то все сценарии утверждать придется? ))) Нет


Как я поняла наконец-то вчера в откровенном разговоре(дела уже сданы ),директор и худрук ,неся на своих плечах всю работу ДК ,просто выдохлись.В очередной раз спросила, почему ей в голову не пришло,что весь ДК и все студии и кружки работают на  результат.Она сказала,что  когда  все стало понятно,было уже поздно.Всех устраивало ,что можно не ходить на работу и получать деньги.И это не ими было заведено.до того было еще 4 директора.  А сами нести все на своих плечах,просто не выдержали.Проводили мероприятия не часто ,от праздника к празднику,обе не специалисты,видимо все по-этому.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Лилия Кнорозова*, 
Добро пожаловать к нам в беседку! Рады новым друзьям. Насчет сообщений точно не скажу, но кажется 30

----------


## Mazaykina

> Насчет сообщений точно не скажу, но кажется 30


Нет, Аллочка! Чтобы открывать свою тему нужно всего 5 сообщений иметь. Это сделано для защиты от спамеров.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Mazaykina*, 
Спасибо, Маришка! Теперь буду знать.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А сами нести все на своих плечах,просто не выдержали.Проводили мероприятия не часто ,от праздника к празднику,обе не специалисты,видимо все по-этому.


Я понимаю их, но.... у них были руководители кружков, которые, если и не готовили мероприятия, обязаны были давать  номера к концертам. А вот мы, до недавнего времени, о таком могли только мечтать. До 2008 года весь штат (творческий) ДК состоял из двух человек - директора и худрука. И мы готовили и мероприятия, и номера к ним. Сейчас, с одной стороны, полегче - добавились единицы, но, с другой стороны,  и объем работ увеличился.

----------


## Натник

> Сейчас, с одной стороны, полегче - добавились единицы,


а у нас так и осталось...директор, худрук и полставки аккомпаниатора...и кружки ведем и клубы, и сценарии пишем и озвучиваем сами, и зал оформляем и прочее..

----------


## Алла и Александр

> а у нас так и осталось..


Наташ, да и у нас так же бы было, если бы мы не ликвидировали один ДК. Ставки разделили между 2 действующими Домами культуры. Себе, естественно, больше  :Yes4:

----------


## вокся

> у них были руководители кружков, которые, если и не готовили мероприятия, обязаны были давать  номера к концертам.


у нас это не обсуждается. Ведешь кружок в клубе - принимай максимально активное участие во всех мероприятиях, который проводятся и организовываются. На какой результат тогда работает кружок? Прям все сразу готовятся для участия во Всероссийских конкурсах?)))) Пусть изначально местную сцену покорят... А я еще подумаю и решу - брать в концертную программу или нет. У меня есть тетенька, которая всегда мной недовольна, что её мало в концертах))))
 Н-да... :Dntknw:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вокся*, 
Оксана, да в том то и дело, что кружки и клубы создаются для того, чтобы потом показывать результат. Ну не может театральный ставить какие-то инсценировки и нигде их не показывать. Тогда в чем смысл сбора людей? А танцоры и вокалисты? Они же должны показать хотя бы кому-то, чему они научились. Даже прикладники и те хотят, чтобы их работы увидели и оценили. Оценка нужна всем и ее все хотят услышать. Особенно восторженную ))) 
Напрашивается вывод - люди просто приходили получать зарплату, а кружки, которыми они якобы руководят, были только на бумаге.
Лене трудно придется. Ох, как трудно заставить людей работать.

----------


## вера денисенко

> о меня их никто и не искал.
> Честно говоря, сегодня на работу просто многие руководители кружков не пришли,техничка и та роги выставила,а получает полторы ставки и за себя, и за дворника.Но с ней я разберусь завтра.Читала беседку и уже увидела ,как нужно с такими бороться. А вообще у меня огромное желание поставить видеокамеру в кабинете у себя.Потому что уже одна сбегала в мэрию и наплела про меня ,что ей захотелось.Меня по-этому поводу уже вызывали.


почти знакомая история...у меня слава богу уволились две технички сразу....так как я грязь не преношу вообще....мне надоело за них убирать ДК и я в среду сделала совещание прочитала их должностные инструкции и график работы...они не согласились...начали кричать я их отправила к начальнику культуры....а тот сказал им что они оказывается не справляются со своими прямыми обязанностями и по просил их уволиться....зато на их место пришли нормальные хорошие женщины....у меня сейчас все кто есть  участвуют в подготовке концерта....я им сказала что по новой оплате труда тот кто не будет участвовать в подготовке и .участие и проведения мероприятия не получат свои надбавки к зарплате....мне просто надоело всех уговаривать.кланяться...и теперь я перешла на делегирование полномочий и на нормальное рабочее общение.... и ещё сказала что или мы идём одной командой а тот кто не хочет лучше сразу уходит....придут те кто захочет творчески работать а не от сиживать своё время....может это резко.....но по по хорошему не получилось.....слишком всё запущено ....

----------


## вокся

> .может это резко.....но по по хорошему не получилось.....


МА-ЛА-ДЭЦ!!!  :Ok:

----------


## вера денисенко

> а у нас так и осталось...директор, худрук и полставки аккомпаниатора...и кружки ведем и клубы, и сценарии пишем и озвучиваем сами, и зал оформляем и прочее..


Наташ,и сколько вы с ней в вдвоём делаете мероприятий в месяц?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Ох, как трудно заставить людей работать.


это точно....а ещё хуже становиться от цифр проводимых мероприятий  которые министерство культуры себе придумывает....думает что работают не люди а роботы или в каждом клубе по 10 ставок....хотя и в образовании тоже завалили этими бумажками...зауч бедная уже просто занимается отписками...это просто не возможно столько сделать и каждый день....

----------


## вера денисенко

приятно заходить в беседку...поговоришь и как-то легче становиться....очень боюсь перегореть....и хотелось бы спросить у тех кто в культуре работает давно как выжить и не перегореть? особенно меня волнует ответ тех у кого штатных единиц мало как у меня: директор,худ.рук.,рук.кружка,акомпониатор..
 я ещё сейчас задействую девушку по отделам  молодёжи...у нас в сельский совет дали единицу для работы с молодёжью...так вот я председателю говорю.что она должна работать с молодёжью со вместо с ДК иначе смысла нет в этой единице....и она стала тоже появляться в дк правда не часто...так как привыкла ничего не делать....а вообще когда я репетирую со своим театральным коллективом на сцене,то так становится хорошо.всё забывается...как я люблю театр))))

----------


## Наташкин

Доброй ночи девочки.



> и хотелось бы спросить у тех кто в культуре работает давно как выжить и не перегореть?


Я уже 24 года отпахала, :Yes4:  Абалдеть... даже не заметила, наверное просто, люблю я свою работу, и больше другого делать не умею, да и не хочу. Я просто не представляю себя в другой роли, в другом образе. И как жить без сцены, если вдруг...даже не думала.
 Вот, наверное такие больные :Derisive:  люди в хорошем смысле слова и работают.. 
Вера, желаю тебе успеха, не гори, нам такие культработники нужны...Ну, кто если не мы. :Ok:

----------


## Натник

> Я уже 24 года отпахала


а мне 4 февраля 13 лет будет...вроде давно, а вроде и недавно...ой, е-мое!!! сегодня уже 4-е!!!



> как выжить и не перегореть?


если сама гореть будешь, то и все вокруг зажжешь! бывают конечно периоды спада творчества, но это все временно...отдохнешь несколько дней в отпуске и опять на работу, даже просто так, чтоб всех увидеть... :Yes4: 




> Наташ,и сколько вы с ней в вдвоём делаете мероприятий в месяц?


те, которые надо готовить (я не считаю танцевальных программ, игровых программ, всевозможных визитов на дом к ветеранам, юбилярам, инвалидам) 1-2...к тем тоже надо готовиться, но нам хватает несколько часов вдвоем, чтоб повторить песни и найти стихи для поздравлений на дому, найти игры или придумать самим, ну а плейлисты для дискотеки, у меня молодежь сама готовит...

----------


## Рамоновна

> и ещё сказала что или мы идём одной командой а тот кто не хочет лучше сразу уходит....придут те кто захочет творчески работать а не от сиживать своё время....может это резко.....но по по хорошему не получилось.....слишком всё запущено ....


Молодец. Когда я пришла в ДК, мне было 30, многое приняла как данность, да и время тогда было другое- как требовать, когда зарплату по полгода не платят... Тогда у нас политика была-удержать любой ценой. А потом пришлось "ломать" всех, что стало неожиданностью для многих: С ЧЕГО ЭТО ВДРУГ ОНА ТАК ВЗБЕСИЛАСЬ?

Поэтому мой совет: ВСЕ делай сразу, не оставляй на потом то, что тебя (и коллектив) не устраивает. Потом будет тяжелее.

----------


## Лилия Кнорозова

> *Лилия Кнорозова*, 
> Добро пожаловать к нам в беседку! Рады новым друзьям. Насчет сообщений точно не скажу, но кажется 30


Спасибо Алла и Александр!!!Буду набирать сообщения! :062:

----------


## Лилия Кнорозова

> Нет, Аллочка! Чтобы открывать свою тему нужно всего 5 сообщений иметь. Это сделано для защиты от спамеров.


Марина! Спасибо большое :Kez 09: !!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Дорогие мои, желаю вам успехов в вашем нелегком труде. У вас все получится! 
Я работаю 6 год, но уже выдохлась, оттого что на моих плечах часто ездили, а я принимала как должное.  Мне нравилось, успевала все. Получилось так, что я самая молодая и на все приемы, концерты и прочие краевые мероприятия ведущая я. А в итоге ни спасибо ни в зарплате, говорят что работа моя такая. А потом(букально в этом году) так устала, что надоело все. После декрета буду другую работу искать. 
Вера, выжить можно тогда когда у тебя помошь за спиной. Правильно делаешь, что тех кто на рога- отравляешь. С тобой будут те, кто хочет работать, а вместе вы горы свернете. Только работать надо в совместном творчестве, чтоб помогать друг другу. 
Мы районный дом культуры и нормативы растут с каждым годом, а народ то тот же, только еще убывает почему то. Работать просто невозможно стало. По 1 мероприятию раз в 2 недели, кто выдержит? Ночами не спишь, думаешь - как и что. А народ то и начальство спасибо даже не говорят, принимают как должное. Вот и думаю - а нафиг мне оно надо? Мои дети мне этого не простят  потом, что мама ночами дома не бывает, в выходные на работе, и по ночам за комьютером. 
Извените, высказалась....

----------


## вера денисенко

> Мои дети мне этого не простят потом, что мама ночами дома не бывает, в выходные на работе, и по ночам за комьютером.
> Извените, высказалась....


ты права)))) я после рождения дочки ушла с театра,потому что муж с другой сферы,а театр-это образ жизни....мне хотелось чтобы дети воспитывались в семье....когда дочке было почти 3 годика вышла на работу в дом детского творчества,ставка была при школе...и мои дети всегда были со мной и сейчас спустя годы,дочке уже 20 лет я поняла что поступила правильно,что дети видели маму и были не только моими детьми но коллегами....а сейчас со мной сынок ему 15 лет он играет у меня в спектаклях и мне так хорошо,что мой ребёнок пока со мной....но как и в любой работе творческой нет расписания....я сейчас не строю планов больших, сегодня зашла к себе в школу,а там все педагоги так обрадовались,сказали что им меня очень не хватает....и так было приятно,что ты кому-то нужен.что кто-то говорит спасибо...сегодня почти в зрительном зале закончила менять кресла,вечером пришёл вокальный ансамбль,они так обрадовались креслам, сказали спасибо....и думаешь вот ради этого ради этих людей которые отдают своё время клубу стоит что-то делать....а там дальше видно будет....в последнее время я что-то не люблю строить грандиозных планов на жизнь...у судьбы свой сценарий и жизнь-режиссёр ставит его по своему))))

Очень рада всех видеть во флудилке)))) когда захожу на форум сразу сюда)))) Спасибо вам за советы,за ответы,что не проходите мимо сообщений))))

----------


## гунька

> и ещё сказала что или мы идём одной командой а тот кто не хочет лучше сразу уходит....придут те кто захочет творчески работать а не от сиживать своё время....может это резко.....но по по хорошему не получилось.....слишком всё запущено ....


Да, Верунчик, я через это прошла....Только ушла я, а остальные остались. Так и сидят....прошло мероприятие, и слава Богу...а у меня сердце кровью обливается, так обидно-ведь там можно горы свернуть!!!!!!!! Но только, если работать ТВОРЧЕСКИ! А по другому нельзя...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я уже 24 года отпахала,





> а мне 4 февраля 13 лет будет


Натик с юбилеем тебя!!! Девочки, я так рада за вас!!! Вы молодцы!!! И я очень горжусь что вы есть на форуме!!!! С такой поддержкой не страшно)))) У меня подруга она заканчивала пед институт в своё время -давно(она меня старше на 14 лет) и сначала работала учителем...потом служила в германии( у неё была военная кафедра) потом работала где-то секретарём когда их с германии перебросили в Россию...и последние годы она работала учителем....так и я как не крути получила диплом культуры и вернулась в культуру))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Но только, если работать ТВОРЧЕСКИ! А по другому нельзя...


ты права,Алёнчик!!!!  У нас сегодня такая классная погода!!! снежок такой крупный и так плавно спускается с неба и тепло)))) 



> Только ушла я, а остальные остались.


И сколько ты там отработала?

----------


## вера денисенко

> !Буду набирать сообщения!


 набирайте и чем больше тем лучше)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

А у меня в этом году юбилей. 20 июля будет ровно 30 лет, как я работаю в Доме культуры нашего поселка.

----------


## гунька

> И сколько ты там отработала?


почти 9 лет.
а у нас тепло, сыро...брррр..снег валит, на дорогах непроходимая каша. Уже так хочется весны, солнца, трвки зеленой и соловьев под окошком!)))

----------


## гунька

> А у меня в этом году юбилей. 20 июля будет ровно 30 лет, как я работаю в Доме культуры нашего поселка.


Поляну накроешь?)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Поляну накроешь?)))


Не вопрос, Аленка ))) Дай Бог памяти, не забыть про собственный юбилей )))

----------


## Лилия Кнорозова

> набирайте и чем больше тем лучше)))


Спасибо, Вера!!!!! :Blush2:

----------


## вокся

> Только ушла я, а остальные остались. Так и сидят....прошло мероприятие, и слава Богу...


Недавно мне мои подчиненные предъявили претензию, мол вот раньше был директор: и поляну на праздник накроет, и сам со всеми посидит- попьет,  и деньги вместо того, чтобы на спецсчет отдавать наличкой раздаст, чтоб радость всем была... 
А я директор неважный: пью мало и редко, на рабочем месте пьянки не приветствую, сценарии контролирую, работу кружков проверяю, все деньги уходят на спецсчет )))) Может им предложить меня линчевать за столь возмутительное поведение?)))

----------


## Наташкин

> Может им предложить меня линчевать за столь возмутительное поведение?)))


 :Taunt: 




> А я директор неважный: пью мало и редко, на рабочем месте пьянки не приветствую, сценарии контролирую, работу кружков проверяю, все деньги уходят на спецсчет )))


Нам бы такого директора

----------


## вера денисенко

> А у меня в этом году юбилей. 20 июля будет ровно 30 лет, как я работаю в Доме культуры нашего поселка.


Аллочка.поздравляю)))) 



> Спасибо, Вера!!!!!


пожалуйста)))) у вас как дела? 



> пью мало и редко, на рабочем месте пьянки не приветствую, сценарии контролирую, работу кружков проверяю, все деньги уходят на спецсчет ))))


я тоже по другому не могу))))  любительские объединения конечно   по настроению сами себе накрывают поляны.... ой девочки....как-то мне сегодня не по себе...у нас погода ужасная метёт мы живём в пригороде завтра с утра нас директоров Дк собирают в РДК,но так замело что дороги нет,её чистят но техника не успевает..позвонила худ.руку предупредила что вдруг не смогу приехать....так она мне говорит.мол другие из дальних посёлков приезжают а у вас мол 12 км и вы звоните....я как-то так не привыкла чтобы так разговаривали....и сразу как-то не уютно стало,не комфортно....

----------


## вокся

> завтра с утра нас директоров Дк собирают в РДК


Завтра всероссийский сбор директоров?)))) Мы тоже семинар на завтра назначили)

----------


## вокся

> Нам бы такого директора


у меня правовая грамотность хромает. Причем, на обе ноги))) А без неё далеко не уйдешь...) Может вам все же не такого???...

----------


## Наташкин

> у меня правовая грамотность хромает


Этому можно научиться.




> Может вам все же не такого???...


Да, нет уж, лучше пусть все контролирует и во всем ориентируется, а не только подписывает документы.



> Завтра всероссийский сбор директоров?)))) Мы тоже семинар на завтра назначили)


у нас сельских директоров собирают 2 раза в месяц, в день зарплаты и аванса.

----------


## гунька

> и поляну на праздник накроет, и сам со всеми посидит- попьет,


ой, как знакомо.....(((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## Zabanka

А нас 22-го собирают на семинар....послушаем. что умного скажут. Передали, чтобы мы привезли два сценария своих...типа на обмен опытом))))) Ну, а нам я точно знаю...дадут отксеренные сценарии с ЧРГ. Потом будут отчитываться...провели крупномасштабный семинар)))) Года два назад нам попал отчет в руки районный....так они на область полностью наш отдали...ну заменили место проведения местами, да количество народа. в таких случаях так и тянет матерится(((
А насчет выпивки....вооще с этим труба в коллективе)))) Ну не пьющий у нас коллектив....поэтому вообще нет никаких посиделок, чай по быстрому попили с тортиком и разошлись)))

----------


## вокся

> у нас сельских директоров собирают 2 раза в месяц, в день зарплаты и аванса.


а у нас 1 раз в 2 месяца. Авансы и зарплаты они получат на местах.

----------


## Наташкин

> Ну, а нам я точно знаю...дадут отксеренные сценарии с ЧРГ.


Ну, этот материал ещё можно использовать.

У нас всё проще с инета качают,  :Aga:  :Nono:  за свои разработки выдают, ну немного изменив. :Grin: 




> а у нас 1 раз в 2 месяца. Авансы и зарплаты они получат на местах.


так они у вас сами себе хозяева, наверное, что хотят то и делают :Smile3:

----------


## вокся

> Ну не пьющий у нас коллектив....


Вы динозавры....))))

----------


## вокся

> наверное, что хотят то и делают


не то слово...)
точноее, и не хотят, и не делают)  Главам не до них, а мы для них, по сути, никто.
 Мама-анархия! Папа- стакан портвейна!)))

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Честно говоря, что с культуры можно тянуть, какую копейку? Здесь и так всё с дома тащишь, то одно то другое. Канцтовары раз в год дадут какие-то копейки, на что можно купить офисную бумагу да несколько ручек. Про краску на принтер даже не чего не говорю - за свой счёт. А ещё надо и моющие тех.персоналу и ещё можно перечислять страниц так на "надцать". Лично у нас, директор отличный, всё где-то достаёт. На счёт пьянки: лично я это не приветствую. Если надо что-то отметить с коллективом, то рядом кафе склались и пошли. А гулять за счёт ДК, у нас это не приемлемо. Даже когда куда-нибудь выезжаем с коллективом, детям покупаем что-нибудь перекусить за свой счёт. Если на счету появилась хоть какая-нибудь копейка используем для нужд клуба. Вот провели платное поздравление Деда Мороза на дому - купили микрофон, в том году стойку и т.д....
С уважением,Владимир  :Laie 48:

----------


## Натник

везде одинаково, почти))) пока в культуре будут работать такие самоотверженные люди, она будет жить!!!вот я 3 день в гриппу, а первый день без температуры, а поперлась сегодня на работу, а как же там без меня??? ведь на носу и 14 и 23 февраля, а потом юбилей танцевалки, надо главу "душить" за деньги на костюмы и прочие атрибуты юбилейного мероприятия..к тому же после ветров, слетела жесть в  одном месте нашей крыши (слава богу, что не у меня :Taunt:  свою поправить сложнее будет)) да много еще чего, писанины всякой...болеть некогда, да и праздники никто не отменяет...во напросился вопрос, коллеги, кто работает в сельских ДК, а бывает у вас так, что весь коллектив на больничном ( ну эпидемия гриппа)??? а на больничный  действительно идете? у нас например, если что то не очень серьезное, отпускают без больничного, не хотят бухгалтера поселений с ФСС связываться...

----------


## ksuh

Мы тоже стараемся работатьбез больничного, потом можно все отработать.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

У нас такого не было чтобы все болели. В 2000 г., когда я устроился в наш СДК, если вечером не откроешь клуб, так молодёжь обязательно что-нибудь натворит: либо ручку от двери отломают, либо стекло где-нибудь разобьют. В общем ни какой культуры, вот и подумаешь болеть или идти открывать клуб вечером. Участковый вообще бездействовал. Правда тогда нас было всего двое. Сейчас штат побольше, хоть кто то да обязательно будет. Сей час теперь приучили молодёжь немного к правильной политике. Всё спокойно. Короче прогресс пошёл. 
С уважением,Владимир  :Laie 48:

----------


## Саморетянка

Читаю и удивляюсь, как же мы все похожи. Я имею ввиду работников культуры. Я тоже стараюсь не ходить на больничный, потому что некогда. И работникам своим предлагаю отлежаться день-два, если это нужно, да на работу. Коллектив-то небольшой, а работы много. Переложить свои обязанности абсолютно не на кого.

----------


## лариса львовна

> а на больничный  действительно идете? у нас например, если что то не очень серьезное, отпускают без больничного, не хотят бухгалтера поселений с ФСС связываться...


Наташа!У меня в том году было такое перед 12 апреля...у технички сын заболел,худ.рук. с температурой слегла,а у меня кашель дикий,головная боль и рвота...эпидемия в селе была...так я позвонила главе...сказал отлежитесь и на работу...так что сейчас если заболеет кто,то на больничный не идём,дома лечимся и в бой с новой силой!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Как это все знакомо! 
Мы на больничный ходим когда уже совсем припрет. Сейчас у нас почти карантин - директор, методист, художник, зав метод отделом - гриппуют. Я в маске хожу. Еще и ругаюсь что на работу ходят. Гриппом всех заражают. (болеют то те, у кого дети взрослые совсем уже, им некого заражать дома, а у меня маленькие дети и сама в положении. Лекарство пить нельзя, лечись подручными средствами, и неизвеснтно как на ребеночка повлияет этот грипп). А так, если несерьезно, берем отгулы и сидим дома. Тоже стараемся не ходить на больничный. В зарплате потеряешь сильно! А кто этого сейчас хочет с нашими то ссудами!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем привет!
А мы сегодня с Натулей (Натник) встречались  :Yahoo: 
Встреча прошла в теплой дружеской обстановке.



*Привет форуму и нашей Беседке!*

----------


## Рамоновна

> Всем привет!
> А мы сегодня с Натулей (Натник) встречались 
> Встреча прошла в теплой дружеской обстановке.


КАКИЕ МО-ЛОД-ЦЫ!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> КАКИЕ МО-ЛОД-ЦЫ!!!!


Ага, Ириш, мы такие! Мы бядовые!  :Grin:

----------


## вокся

> Привет форуму и нашей Беседке!


Здорово, когда виртуальное общение становится реальностью...) Молодцы!

----------


## Таня Л

> А мы сегодня с Натулей (Натник) встречались


Алла, Наташа, какие вы, действительно, молодцы. ("бядовые" вы наши :Yahoo: )

----------


## гунька

> А мы сегодня с Натулей (Натник) встречались 
> Встреча прошла в теплой дружеской обстановке.


третьего не хватает!!!!!))))))))))))

----------


## Натник

> третьего не хватает!!!!!))))))))))))


так мы пиццей угощались и чаем, крепче ничего не было.. :Grin:

----------


## гунька

а чо, пиццу на троих низзя?????????????

----------


## Натник

> а чо, пиццу на троих низзя?????????????


можно..срабатывает стереотип, если на троих - то только пить! :Taunt:

----------


## Elen2

Доброе утро. Времени нет. По-этому,сразу задую вопросы и очень надеюсь на ответ.



> у них были руководители кружков, которые, если и не готовили мероприятия, обязаны были давать  номера к концертам. А


Вот и я так считаю. Просто в одном ДК 3 театральных студии,это слишком. Нужно что-то другое. Как минимум еще хореографический кружок,художник оформитель.....Да я пока не разобралась. Но один совершенно не нужный тип,который только числится  и не желает ходить на работу  уже  собрался уходить. Держать не буду , пусть показывает свою премьеру,которую готовит уже год и уходит.




> у нас это не обсуждается. Ведешь кружок в клубе - принимай максимально активное участие во всех мероприятиях, который проводятся и организовываются. На какой результат тогда работает кружок? Прям все сразу готовятся для участия во Всероссийских конкурсах?)))) Пусть изначально местную сцену покорят..


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga: 




> Лене трудно придется. Ох, как трудно заставить людей работать.


Алла, за неделю  поменяла замки в клубе,сделала все  нужные мелочи,сейчас нужно разобраться с водопроводом,почему -то утекает в никуда вода.Слава богу  техробочие не сопротивлялись и приняли  мою установку на работу.




> так как я грязь не преношу вообще...


Девочки, пылесос не рабочий,могу ли я купить новый или должна спросить в бухгалтерии?Старый  работает 5 минут и не может пропылесосить сцену.




> сколько вы с ней в вдвоём делаете мероприятий в месяц?


Девочки,есть ли нормативы официальные (Лучше по Украине) ,сколько мероприятий должен показывать кружок,а у нас все студии?




> Я уже 24 года отпахала


Я еще несколько дней  отработала, а уже  устала ,как негр на плантации.

----------


## Elen2

> Поэтому мой совет: ВСЕ делай сразу, не оставляй на потом то, что тебя (и коллектив) не устраивает. Потом будет тяжелее.


А я нашла у одной  "Великой режиссерши "  вторую трудовую книжку. на 40 часов работы в неделю, вот сижу  и думаю,что с этим делать?Посоветуйте ,пожалуйста.




> Натик с юбилеем тебя!!


Наташенька, поздравляю !Будь счастлива.




> а у нас тепло, сыро...брррр..снег валит, на дорогах непроходимая каша. Уже так хочется весны, солнца, трвки зеленой и соловьев под окошком!)))


В Одессе погода весенняя,но иногда бывает промозгло ,зашмыгала носом.




> Недавно мне мои подчиненные предъявили претензию, мол вот раньше был директор: и поляну на праздник накроет, и сам со всеми посидит- попьет,  и деньги вместо того, чтобы на спецсчет отдавать наличкой раздаст, чтоб радость всем была..


Вот и у меня тоже самое.Будем искоренять.

----------


## Elen2

> У нас всё проще с инета качают


Девочки, проблема с проверкой  моих сценариев отделом культуры таки нарисовалась.Я .конечно, сделаю по-своему,но получу по загривку, чувствую. 
Наташа, она (начальник отдела культуры)  убрала из торжественной части все номера и...осталась на 15-20 минут одна говорильня. Что с жтим делать? Как доказать ,что это не ее собачье дело , проверять мои сценарии.Сам сценарий остался без изменений.




> Мы тоже стараемся работатьбез больничного, потом можно все отработать.


И я ,столкнувшись с этим, решила ,что выгоднее заставить  отработать.

----------


## Elen2

> Привет форуму и нашей Беседке!


Девочки, выглядите отлично.




> а чо, пиццу на троих низзя?????????????


Примите в свою компанию :Tender:

----------


## Наташкин

[QUOTE=Elen2;4574462]
убрала из торжественной части все номера и...осталась на 15-20 минут одна говорильня. 

Лена и это будет все мероприятие?  :Blink: 




> Что с жтим делать? Как доказать ,что это не ее собачье дело , проверять мои сценарии.


А ты ей предложи ещё самой вести, раз уж на то дело пошло.




> документ, регламентирующий затраты времени на подготовку мероприятий


Алла, у вас честно...получается работать по нормативам?




> Девочки, пылесос не рабочий,могу ли я купить новый или должна спросить в бухгалтерии?


Купить можно всё, если у вас есть спец. счет, или средства в бюджете, но всё-равно надо через бухгалтерию.

----------


## Elen2

> у меня есть вот такой документ, регламентирующий затраты времени на подготовку мероприятий,


Спасибо, пригодится,я просто сделаю перевод.*А есть какой-то документ регламентирующий,сколько мероприятий в год должен поставить определенный кружок или ,как  и сколько должен участвовать?*
ДЕВОЧКИ, Я НАШЛА НАКОНЕЦ-ТО ХУДРУКА.Молодая девочка, 25 лет.Но она сразу же поняла и въехала в проблему.




> Лена и это будет все мероприятие?


Нет, отдельно будет концерт,после торжественной части.





> А ты ей предложи ещё самой вести,


 :Grin: А она у меня будет вести  "Мини-мистер".
Там ведет Пеппи и ее интелегентная тетя.Скорее всего взяла у нас, не знаю,не помню.искала в попыхах.




> Купить можно всё, если у вас есть спец. счет,


Есть спецсчет и деньги есть,я пополнила за счет мероприятия.

----------


## Наташкин

> ДЕВОЧКИ, Я НАШЛА НАКОНЕЦ-ТО ХУДРУКА.Молодая девочка, 25 лет.Но она сразу же поняла и въехала в проблему.


Здорово, желаю побольше тебе таких помощников.

----------


## Elen2

> Здорово, желаю побольше тебе таких помощников.


Спасибо ,Наташенька.[IMG]http://s20.******info/31a419c9d15d3ebb9e1d82098d084135.gif[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,всем привет!!!! Очень рада всех видеть))) не много вхожу в ритм,11 февраля будет месяц как я работаю в СДК....да проблем море,но когда я вижу свои группы моего театра,так хорошо становится на душе,что теперь есть место для всего,занимаются дети начальных классов хореографией,и кружок фольклорного творчества- ложкари)))) сегодня правда не было школьников на дискотеку,они почему-то ходят через неделю....может родители часто не пускают,я сделала вторник,среда,четверг дни работы кружков и репетиций,а пятницу и субботу -днями мероприятий, удобно и хорошо,в пятницу начинаются мероприятия с утра у нас в двух етрах школа,а по пятницам всегда с утра идут классные часы,там мы готовим сами по темам и приглашаем школьников,потом днём в обед просмотр мультфильмов для начальной школы с викториной,затем с 17 ди 18-30 идёт игровая программа для детей инвалидов центра реабилитации,а в субботу просмотр фильма с 18-00 да 20-00 и вечером с 20-00 до 23-00 дискотека с игровой программой, правда по вторникам у нас после 17-00 проводится клуб по интересам для пожилых с игровой программой,и по средам для школьников показ спектакля после 15-00...это уже постоянные ....а остальноё всё зависит от календаря))))

----------


## Наташкин

> .это уже постоянные ....а остальноё всё зависит от календаря))))


Привет Верочка, круто ты взялась за работу, молодец, сразу видно человек-дела, все работают, всё вертится.  :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

> Привет Верочка, круто ты взялась за работу, молодец, сразу видно человек-дела, все работают, всё вертится.


Не то слово..Просто супер... :Ok:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я НАШЛА НАКОНЕЦ-ТО ХУДРУКА.Молодая девочка, 25 лет.Но она сразу же поняла и въехала в проблему.


Очень рада!!! С молодёжью вообще классно работать,заряжаешься от них энергией,оптимизмом))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Не то слово..Просто супер


ой девочки....столько проблем...и по плакать успеваю...

----------


## Elen2

Всем, здравствуйте.



> то уже постоянные ....а остальноё всё зависит от календаря


Я пока и подумать о какой-то программе постоянной не могу.Борюсь с приходами на работу и уходами. Один "Великий режиссер" ,который на работу не появляется вообще, назвал меня "отсталым советским прошлым" :Taunt:  и сказал ,что я не понимаю его глобальной цели.Мероприятий его я не видела ни разу, хотя он работает  в ДК уже порядка 5 лет.3 года назад дал какой-то спектакль и все.Готовится.......репетирует.....Не понимаю что?




> С молодёжью вообще классно работать,заряжаешься от них энергией,оптимизмом


Нравится уже то ,что берется, делает и виден хоть маленький, но результат.

----------


## Elen2

Девочки ,у меня все время в голове вертится вопрос:Неужели нет статьи в законе  *за фактически отработанное время*.Сразу бы всех научила любить работу  и козни бы строить перестали.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Борюсь с приходами на работу и уходами.


тоже самое позавчера уволила знаменитого аккомпаниатора (баянист)....он назвал мне свои все регалии и сказал что на по сиделках играть не будет,это не его уровень....а мне что делать? у нас программа накрывается с клубом ветеранов "Мудрость" они заказали программу "Алло,мы ищем таланты" и сказали что будут петь частушки....мне нужен баянист....я ему сказала что уровень у нас  самый простой три аккорда...а шедевры только по красным датам и очень значимым..на что он мне сказал что я тогда должна за посиделки ему до плачивать....я была в шоке....и сказала что у меня нет таких средств и нам самое главное вернуть людей в ДК сделать проходимость....на что он сказал что это мои проблемы, и мне пришлось сказать что раз это мои проблемы то я их решу сама и предложила ему уволится по собственному желанию....нашла баяниста который согласен играть где угодно и что угодно...а музыкальный руководитель сказала  что  сейчас полно всяких минусовок... ох....вот так и работаем.... в костюме волшебницы позавчера бегала за трактором надо было расчистить пожарный выход от снега..сильно мело  в тот день....ждала трактор целый день...в 5 часов вечера программа, трактора всё нет и нет...я уже переоделась было пол четвёртого...смотрю в окно тракторист остановился возле магазина....у нас всё в селе рядом...я бегом....некогда было обратно переодеваться...подхожу к трактористу он уже идёт с магазина...он спрашивает  : " Вы кто?" я ему -"директор ДК,почистите снег пожалуйста"....показала где и что надо почистить...а иначе бы уехал и всё...потом бегом в ДК через 5 минут пришли детки на программу....вот так и живу.....смех сквозь слёзы....одно радует что здесь люди которые меня понимают ))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Неужели нет статьи в законе за фактически отработанное время.


 тогда бы нам вообще уменьшили зарплату....ведь мы работаем много и дома....а как можно доказать что ты дома работаешь....я например только ночью пишу сценарии,занимаюсь подбором музыки, составляю партитуру мероприятия....наша работа состоит из видимо готового результата и больше половины того что люди не видят....



> Сразу бы всех научила любить работу и козни бы строить перестали.


а это всё от человека зависит... ведь заставить любить нельзя....а с такой мизерной зарплатой  что у нас платят культработникам это вообще издевательство... поэтому для меня важен командный метод работы и если все по чуть-чуть по горстке  то уже и горка.... может я не правильно делаю...но я убрала табличку "Кабинет директора" а поставила "методический кабинет" и теперь мы все в нём и худ.рук,я, руководитель кружка" для меня это очень удобно: 1.решать оперативно все вопросы.2.когда кто-то ,где-то-- то один всегда на месте,а значит всегда открыта дверь и можно решить все вопросы...а кабинет худ рука  отдала под кружки....

----------


## Elen2

> раз это мои проблемы то я их решу сама и предложила ему уволится по собственному желанию


Вера, ну классно мы с тобой начинаем. Я тоже уже 3-х уволила на подходе "гениально ленивое режиссерское будущее",которое не хочет на работу ходить, зато в банк за деньгами галопом несется.
Я  для себя сделала вывод- подстраиваться ни  под кого не буду ,у меня свой путь и свои цели. Кому подходят они, останутся, а кому нет - до свиданья. Нехотя ,но подчинились 13 человек,одна  очень тяжело ,но уступает свои позиции и стала ходить на работу, как я требую, а этот гениальный ходит про меня сплетни  по городу разносит.А люди смеются: Елена Владимировна такая....Не хочешь - заставит, не можешь - научит.




> одно радует что здесь люди которые меня понимают ))


И это Слава богу есть.




> я например только ночью пишу сценарии


Ой ,как хорошо,что у меня худрук есть, я больше на такие вещи не отвлекаюсь.Она понимает, что это ее работа.




> ведь заставить любить нельзя....а с такой мизерной зарплатой  что у нас платят культработникам это вообще издевательство


Но раз уходить не хотят ,значит устраивает работа. И почему я одна должна высиживать рабочее время?Сейчас с худруком.. :Taunt: 




> а кабинет худ рука  отдала под кружки


У меня ессть лишние помещения, так что пока свой кабинет не отдаю.

----------


## Рамоновна

> .нашла баяниста который согласен играть где угодно и что угодно..


Мечта-а-а. У нас баянистов, несмотря на близость райцентра-3км-днем с огнем... А какие есть-загружены по горло. Вот и работают 2 человека по полставки за 2 занятия в неделю. Правда, от всех дополнительных мероприятий пока не отказывались.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера, ну классно мы с тобой начинаем. Я тоже уже 3-х уволила


ой Леночка и не говори.... а что сделаешь ведь работать как-то надо а просто числится я не могу,натура не такая да и закалка в образовании сыграла свою роль .....



> И почему я одна должна высиживать рабочее время?


 у нас это не принципиально,лишь бы был результат так как наша деятельность все объемлющая,то надо договорится,то что-то купить,то где-то что-то посмотреть... чисто в кабинете сидеть не получается да я и не могу,но всё равно кто-то в кабинете есть...




> Ой ,как хорошо,что у меня худрук есть, я больше на такие вещи не отвлекаюсь.Она понимает, что это ее работа.


я сама пишу или составляю,потому что режиссировать по другим сценариям не могу и не люблю....для меня режиссура на первом месте....у меня худ рук-хореограф она ставит танцы..у неё 3 группы ..у нас ведь ставок мало...вот мы и делим свои должности на несколько частей)))) 

Лен, а кто у вас проводит репетиции?

----------


## вера денисенко

> но подчинились 13 человек


Лен,а какие ставки у вас есть?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Правда, от всех дополнительных мероприятий пока не отказывались.


это хорошо))))

----------


## Наташкин

Привет, девочки, очень рада, что у вас всё получается, и не переживайте, пришлось увольнять, всегда найдутся люди, (как говориться незаменимых людей нет) которые захотят вместе с вами работать. И ещё неизвестно чем бы дело закончилось, оставив вы их на месте...
Девочки вы зарегистрировались на бесплатный промо-вебинар У Марины Зайкиной?  Я да. Хотя мало, что в этом понимаю, но надо когда -то начинать.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Наташкин*, 
Я тоже зарегистрировалась. Дай Бог памяти - не забыть прийти вовремя с работы. :Smile3:

----------


## Наташкин

*Алла и Александр*, как это все проходит примерно знаю, посмотрела. Алла а  у тебя был опыт такого общения?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Девочки вы зарегистрировались на бесплатный промо-вебинар У Марины Зайкиной?


я что-то это дело проморгала....некогда было...надо бы конечно....дайте ссылку пожалуйста))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Наташкин*, 
Нет, Наташ, я никогда в таких мероприятиях не участвовала.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вера денисенко*, 

Верочка, вот здесь нужно зарегистрироваться.http://inku.webinar.tw/zaykina А вообще, мне пришло приглашение на электронную почту. Посмотри, может и у тебя оно есть

----------


## вера денисенко

> Посмотри, может и у тебя оно есть


да пришло))) к сожалению уже всё прошло...по Москве было в 20:00 по нашему в 22:00

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вера денисенко*, 
Верочка, это будет только завтра. 11 февраля в 20.00. У тебя еще есть возможность зарегистрироваться.

----------


## вера денисенко

> 11 февраля в 20.00. У тебя еще есть возможность зарегистрироваться.


ая почему-то подумала что сегодня 11 февраля...я уже зарегистрировалась....только бы не забыть... Аллочка,как у тебя дела?

----------


## Натник

> А вообще, мне пришло приглашение на электронную почту.


Алла, а у меня нет приглашения... :No2: а так можно зарегиться, без приглашения?

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Да девчонки,начитался я ваших страшилок про ваших "работяг".У нас на Белгородчине пока про такое не слышал. У нас получается в нашем СДК вообще лафа:в штате клуба три баяниста,я аккомпаниатор,руководитель кружка заслуженный работник культуры - баянист с большой буквы и ещё один руководитель кружка также баянист.Так что решаем вопросы по степени ответственности:если надо себя проявить играем в два баяна, а если так, посредственно то кто свободный.В общем коллектив подобрался оптимально хороший,все взаимозаменяемые.На работу ходим как положено и не просто отбываем рабочее время,а действительно работы хватает и делаем все сообща.И ещё, что самое главное все поющие,каждый в своём жанре мостак.
С уважением,Владимир  :Laie 48:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*, 
Наташ, вот здесь http://inku.webinar.tw/zaykina

----------


## вера денисенко

> в нашем СДК вообще лафа:в штате клуба три баяниста,


просто супер!!!! Это так здорово!!!!



> И ещё, что самое главное все поющие,каждый в своём жанре мостак.
> С уважением,Владимир


 молодцы!!!!

----------


## вокся

> а так можно зарегиться, без приглашения?


Я прошла по ссылке из сообщения Аллы  и зарегилась.

----------


## вера денисенко

*Алла и Александр*, Аллочка,ты проводишь свадьбы,юбилеи?

----------


## Натник

> в штате клуба три баяниста,я аккомпаниатор,руководитель кружка заслуженный работник культуры - баянист с большой буквы и ещё один руководитель кружка также баянист.


вот везет людям!!! :Vah:  а тут на на расстоянии 60 км ни одного баяниста... :No2: а ведь еще есть спрос у людей на баян, аккордеон...вот у меня говорят - был бы у вас баянист, мы бы в самоделку ходили...приходится разводить руками... :Meeting:  и сожалеть.... :Tu:

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> вот везет людям!!! а тут на на расстоянии 60 км ни одного баяниста...а ведь еще есть спрос у людей на баян, аккордеон...вот у меня говорят - был бы у вас баянист, мы бы в самоделку ходили...приходится разводить руками... и сожалеть....


Да у нас тоже в регионе спрос на аккомпаниаторов,просто по стечению обстоятельства у нас вот так сложилось.В соседние сёла тоже есть потребность в баянистах но все уже работают на нескольких местах, а больше 1,5 ставки в одном районе не дают.У меня вообще интересно сложилось: работаю в одном ДК на ставку и в соседнем селе на 0,5 ставки,но там в сельском поселении два села и два клуба, но один не работает закрыт на ремонт,а мероприятия то проводить надо, вот ДК и проводит в двух сёлах мероприятия.т.к. относятся к одному с/поселению. Вот и получается что здесь работаешь на 0,5 ставки а объём работы приходится выполнять в двойне.
С уважением,Владимир  :Laie 48:

----------


## вера денисенко

пошла я спать девочки))) у нас уже пол третьего ночи)))всем удачного дня))))

----------


## Элия Алена

Всем здравствуйте! Меня зовут Алена, я из Приморья. Пришла к вам за советом. С 3го декабря работаю в ДК поселка (население 15000). когда пришла, не сразу, узнала, что ежемесячно мы должны сдавать в методический отдел по 10000. При этом они нам денег не дают. У нас даже нет своей аппаратуры. Диджей, который числится у нас на ставку, человек своенравный, хочу приду, не хочу не приду. Поэтому дискотеку крутит женщина, она же крутит кино (нелегально) под видом киноклуба. Если он уйдет, то мы останемся без аппаратуры вообще. На новый год я приносила свой костюм, делала из своего синтепона снежки, даже посох мой был. Денег мне, конечно же, не вернули за матерьял. В клубе 3 мужика работают (диджей, вокалист, которого никто не видит, плотник), а деда Мороза нанимали парня, платили недорого, но... на конкурс тоже нужен был ДМ, он не смог прийти, уговорили моего мужа, обещали 500 руб заплатить, но потом сказали, что денег нет и дали коробку конфет. 
Уже 3й месяц уговариваю директора сделать ремонт в малом зале, вся сложность в средствах. Она говорит, что купим краску с заработанных денег и своими силами покрасим. Но в этом нет смысла, нужно стены ровнять, сцену сносить, новую делать, а потом уже мы покрасим, если некому. Я уже не говорю о том, что в клубе очень холодно. на дискотеку люди не ходят, в зале как на улице. Показываем сказки в фойе, мимо народ шастает, им просто больше негде ходить. В общем жуткий бардак! Директрисе воевать ни с кем не хочется, ей за 60, держится за место и муж у нее плотником (тоже на работе не появляется), а стулья все переломаны. Что делать? Я сейчас готовлю игровую программу по ПДД, будем катать по садикам, чтоб "дань" заплатить, иначе нас премии лишат. Покупаю реквизит на свои деньги, шью себе костюм. в клубе есть только костюм клоуна в хорошем состоянии, все остальное такой позор, что стыдно за деньги светиться в этом. Сижу и думаю, зачем мне это надо? я ведь без них больше иметь буду и без нервотрепки, а так, на свои 6000 (пол ставки) я еще и трачусь.
Подскажите, как быть? Можно ли как-нибудь выбить деньги? Они нам в прошлом году на крышу выделили, вернее они сами подрядчика наняли, в итоге крыша уже течет, на наши заявки тишина. Я до декретного в клубе работала, военном, мы там дань не платили и деньги давали на костюмы нам и работать было в удовольствие, пока крыша не потекла и все, пришел клубу конец.В общем, коллеги, жду от вас советов. А может ну его...?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Аллочка,ты проводишь свадьбы,юбилеи?


Нет, не провожу. Но я их снимаю, а муж поет.

----------


## Мурмузетка

Алла, если я правильно поняла, вы из Цимлянского района. А можно поточнее узнать откуда именно? Я из Волгодонска.

----------


## Наташкин

Здравствуйте Алена!



> мы должны сдавать в методический отдел по 10000.


За что вы туда сдаете? Если на спец. счет то это в бухгалтерию нужно сдавать, или у вас бухгалтерия при метод. центре?




> Подскажите, как быть? Можно ли как-нибудь выбить деньги?


Пишите во все инстанции, отдел культуры, администрацию района, города, может что и получите...




> Директрисе воевать ни с кем не хочется,


тогда будет сложнее.




> ей за 60, держится за место


а сейчас много таких, сидят и держаться и что с этим делать, непонятно. Ладно если он пенсионер, но активный работающий, болеет за дело, тогда работай и нет проблем. А если отсиживается...уступи место молодежи. ИМХО.

----------


## Элия Алена

Наталья, спасибо! она хорошо устроилась и делать ничего не хочет. Ее волнует только выполнение плана, остальное наши проблемы. Да, бухгалтерия у нас при метод центре. Я, ее уже, видимо, достала с ремонтом в малом зале. Сегодня предложила вместе съездить в город, к начальнику нашему главному, но она не хочет говорит, если мы будем наседать он нашлет на нас комиссию, ну и типа нас там всего полишают.... а я останусь виновата. В соседней деревне директриса и горшки цветам поменяла и кое-где ремонт косметический сделала и костюмы на НГ у них хорошие. У нас же ни копейки никогда нет лишней, сплошные недостачи

----------


## Наташкин

> он нашлет на нас комиссию


Так она за свою шкуру больше переживает, попытайся одна съездить, ей и так видно, что ничего не надо лишь бы денежки платили.  Ты проси не для неё, а для себя, для своей работы, (костюмы, реквизит и др.) начни с малого. А о ремонте пусть сама думает, дирехтор всё-таки, это её задача.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Алёна,я думаю, что ответственность несёт за сдачу плановых денег за платные услуги именно директор (хотя они любят утверждать, что это дело общее), пусть и решает в таком случае этот вопрос сама.Ну а откуда их брать: с дискотек так пусть помогает создавать  условия такие, чтобы люди шли или со своего кармана.Если она не идёт вам не на какие условия,зачем ей облегчать работу. Выполняйте чисто свои должностные обязанности которые прописаны в вашем трудовом договоре. Конечно понимаю что начинается, как говорится, коса на камень, но по другому вы этот камень не сдвинете.А этого вашего энтузиазма на долго не хватит.В ДК нужна именно коллективная работа, а в одиночку очень и очень трудно. Желаю удачи и найти оптимальные решения со своим руководством в своих вопросов.
С уважением,Владимир  :Laie 48:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, если я правильно поняла, вы из Цимлянского района. А можно поточнее узнать откуда именно? Я из Волгодонска.


Мы из Сальского района. Почти соседи. Приезжали к вам в Волгодонск, лет эдак, 10 назад на конкурс Золотой шлягер. Интересно, а сейчас он проводится?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Директрисе воевать ни с кем не хочется, ей за 60, держится за место и муж у нее плотником


рыба гниёт с головы ....и пока у вас такой руководитель..."лишь бы как-нибудь день прошёл да и ладно"...то ничего хорошего не будет...если честно я бы с таким директором не смогла работать...несколько лет назад меня приглашали худ.руком в ДК,но я зная директора не пошла и прошло время я поняла что тогда я правильно поступила....сейчас сама директор и очень радуюсь когда мои сотрудники высказывают инициативу и им что-то всегда надо....



> что ежемесячно мы должны сдавать в методический отдел по 10000.


вот поборы.... у нас за год...
сначала надо делать отопление...когда холодно то нет смысла в ремонте...




> что в клубе очень холодно. н


сложно что-либо посоветовать...раз у вас такой вопрос....вы наверное решение уже для себя приняли....и что бы вы не решили то всегда будет лучше для вас...я знаю что один в поле не воин))))




> жду от вас советов.

----------


## Мурмузетка

> Мы из Сальского района. Почти соседи. Приезжали к вам в Волгодонск, лет эдак, 10 назад на конкурс Золотой шлягер. Интересно, а сейчас он проводится?


Нет, Золотой шлягер уже не проводится. Но есть другие. В частности Радуга автоклубов. Мы придумали, а ОДНТ как всегда идею забрал и потихоньку уничтожает. Но наш директор по-честному борется. Он у нас большой профсоюзный начальник и ему несколько проще чем другим свое отстаивать.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Мы из Сальского района.


здорово...когда на море еду в Голубицкую,то всегда Сальск проезжаем))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> сплошные недостачи


очень даже странно... что-то не чисто раз ваш директор не хочет ехать к начальнику...нам наоборот говорят.что если  будете просить то дадут...вот кто просит тому дают...это я знаю точно...как говорится Хлеб за брюхом не ходит...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> здорово...когда на море еду в Голубицкую,то всегда Сальск проезжаем))))


Верочка, значит будет повод встретиться как только ты на море в следующий раз поедешь.)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мурмузетка*, 
Лена, а ты в ДК Курчатова работаешь?

----------


## Мурмузетка

> *Мурмузетка*, 
> Лена, а ты в ДК Курчатова работаешь?


Нет, там мой муж работает. А я в ДК Молодежном

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Мурмузетка*, 
Смотрю, нас ростовских в беседке культработников прибавляется )) Пора встречу замутить летом )) Вот как Вера собирется на море ехать, так мы и собиремся, для того, чтобы ее встретить)))

Лена, а в Сальске ты не бываешь?

----------


## Мурмузетка

> *Мурмузетка*, 
> Смотрю, нас ростовских в беседке культработников прибавляется )) Пора встречу замутить летом )) Вот как Вера собирется на море ехать, так мы и собиремся, для того, чтобы ее встретить)))
> 
> Лена, а в Сальске ты не бываешь?


Последний раз лет шесть назад, да и то проездом когда из Анапы переезжала.

----------


## Натник

> Смотрю, нас ростовских в беседке культработников прибавляется )) Пора встречу замутить летом )) Вот как Вера собирется на море ехать, так мы и собиремся, для того, чтобы ее встретить)))


Алла, мы с тобой за 2 года только 2 раза встречались... :Taunt: так что следующую встречу планируй в следующим году..

----------


## вокся

Девочки, не хочется идти в менее популярную тему, поэтому попрошу совета у вас здесь. 
На следующей неделе мы проводим первое организационное собрание литературно-музыкальной гостиной. Мне не очень нравится это название...но суть именно в этом. Хотим объеденить молодых поэтов, прозаиков, тех, кто пишет и читает рэп, тех, у кого есть авторские песни... Взвалила на себя это местная юная поэтесса на добровольных основах.  Я готова ей всячески помогать... Но не знаю с чего начать?)))) Может на первой встрече надо что-то провести? Может ничего не надо, и надо  дать возможность собравшимся самим понять как и что они хотят делать? Хочется дать иное название объединению. От слов "литературно-музыкальная гостиная" веет чем-то... нафталиновым...) А предполагается, что основной состав - это молодые люди. 
Ну?)))) Помогайте)))) :Telephone:

----------


## Рамоновна

*вокся*, 

Клуб креатива, Богема 21 века, Лига творцов

----------


## вера денисенко

> От слов "литературно-музыкальная гостиная" веет чем-то... нафталиновым...) А предполагается, что основной состав - это молодые люди.
> Ну?)))) Помогайте))))


 я называю "литературно-музыкальное ассорти"

----------


## вокся

> а жаль....


многие сообщения остаются без внимания, к сожалению(((((




> Богема 21 века


Это моей поэтессе может понравится))))




> я называю "литературно-музыкальное ассорти"


Вера, а каким образом складывается работа вашего "ассорти"?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Вера, а каким образом складывается работа вашего "ассорти"?


мы это делаем в форме презентаций каждого кто хочет заявить о своём творчестве....через презентацию знакомятся...дальше идёт вопрос-ответ и концовка исполнительское мастерство...(песни или стихи)

----------


## Наташкин

*вера денисенко*, ВЕБИНАР ЧЕРЕЗ 30 МИН

----------


## вокся

> ВЕБИНАР ЧЕРЕЗ 30 МИН


спасибо, хотя я не Вера)))) Я забыла. а теперь сижу и слушаю)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

> *вера денисенко*, ВЕБИНАР ЧЕРЕЗ 30 МИН


А я не смогла войти в комнату вебинара. Увы((( Не знаю в чем причина. Может скорость небольшая, а может еще что не так было. В общем - очень жаль. (((((((((((((

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, мы с тобой за 2 года только 2 раза встречались...так что следующую встречу планируй в следующим году..


Наташ, это потому, что мы не задавались целью встречаться регулярно))) Ну хотя бы дважды в год. Поэтому у нас с тобой так и получается - регулярно 1 раз в год )))))

----------


## Мурмузетка

Девочки, ну как впечатления от вебинара? Я правда первый раз в подобном участвовала, но мне жутко понравилось. Главное полезных мыслей было очень много!

----------


## Наташкин

> Девочки, ну как впечатления от вебинара? Я правда первый раз в подобном участвовала, но мне жутко понравилось. Главное полезных мыслей было очень много!


Впечатления только положительные, за эти 2 час, сделала выводы для себя, что правильно, а что нет. Бум исправляться.

----------


## Elen2

> чисто в кабинете сидеть не получается да я и не могу,но всё равно кто-то в кабинете есть..


Верочка, так я галопом и ношусь,в кабинете  посидеть мало  получается. :Taunt: 




> Лен,а какие ставки у вас есть?


А у меня  3 театральных студии,на фига их столько открывали я не понимаю. Одну точно уберу, гениального режиссера не будет.Но он сегодня склонил голову и пришел поздороваться.
Короче: 

1 детская театрально-художественная : 2 группы - подростки и малыши.
2 взрослый театр 
И театральный кружок то  уже совсем взрослые...
1 вокальная студия.
Звукооператор
Уберу гениального и  возьму хореографа на полставки и  художника- оформителя. Уже договорилась.Время мне от них не нужно, только результат.
Есть ставка аккомпаниатора,ее тоже поделю.
У меня отличный костюмер, шьет так, что просто мечта.
3 сторожа
уборщица,дворник
рабочий по поточному ремонту, такой умница :Ok: Понимает  все  с полуслова и не обсуждает приказы. 
Ну вроде бы все.

----------


## Elen2

> Лен, а кто у вас проводит репетиции?


Какие,концертов? Я и худрук со звукооператором. Сегодня  Афган репетировали,ведущие молодцы.Певцы понравились.Хоть бы не занервничали на концерте. Хочу задник на сцену завтра заказать,не хочу видеть эту стену -экран.Как в хлеву...

----------


## Elen2

> В общем коллектив подобрался оптимально хороший,все взаимозаменяемые.На работу ходим как положено и не просто отбываем рабочее время,а действительно работы хватает и делаем все сообща.И ещё, что самое главное все поющие,каждый в своём жанре мостак.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 




> а тут на на расстоянии 60 км ни одного баяниста.


Не пойму, почему именно баянист нужен? Просветите неразумную. А на синтезаторе сыграть нельзя? Там и баян , и аккордеон.....





> Она говорит, что купим краску с заработанных денег и своими силами покрасим. Но в этом нет смысла, нужно стены ровнять, сцену сносить, новую делать, а потом уже мы покрасим, если некому. Я уже не говорю о том, что в клубе очень холодно.


 :Blink: Господи, а я еще смею жаловаться. :Blush2:

----------


## Натник

> Просветите неразумную. А на синтезаторе сыграть нельзя? Там и баян , и аккордеон.....


ну во первых, музыкантов вообще нет, никаких...а во вторых,в деревне преобладает средний и пожилой возраст, которые еще любят петь под живой инструмент, а в третьих нам бы было гораздо проще, вот представьте, идем поздравлять ветерана ВОВ на дому или юбиляра какого-нибудь, я что за собой синтезатор потяну..хотя сейчас век такой, что техника на месте не стоит,мы прикупили себе такую вещицу, которая работает от своей батареи и считывает музыку с флешки, поем иногда под нее...а с музыкантом хорошим, на баяне он играет или на аккордеоне, без разницы, хоть на балалайке, было б намного легче и веселее...имхо..

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Баян или аккордеон самые оптимальные варианты для Домов культуры. Есть аккомпаниатор значит есть ансамбли, да и правильно заметили что любое мероприятие которое будет проходить в не клуба должно музыкально сопровождаться, а электричество не везде будет. Да и у синтезатора громкость всё равно ограничена, тогда уж лучше через СD-юшник под минусы петь. А импровизации, или кто-то  захочет песню спеть,частушки, что в народных гуляньях востребованы? Другой вопрос, когда нет специалистов,тогда нужно использовать другие подручные инструменты,хотя бы ложки, ну и соответственно обыграть всё.В таком случае нужно ещё и чтобы "язык был подвешен". Или как то театрализовать всё в игровой форме.
С уважением,Владимир  :Laie 48:

----------


## Таня Л

> Девочки, ну как впечатления от вебинара? Я правда первый раз в подобном участвовала, но мне жутко понравилось. Главное полезных мыслей было очень много!


Мне очень понравилось, только на самом интересном месте у меня интернет вырубился :Tu:

----------


## гунька

Девочки, если будут нужны диски "Зв.празд", стучитесь в личку. Тему пришлось всю удалить.(((

----------


## Гурка

Здравствуйте!! Рамоновна, заходила на ваш сайт ДК, спасибо огромное за интересные сценарии, есть что для себя почерпнуть!!!

----------


## Irina61

> Девочки, если будут нужны диски "Зв.празд", стучитесь в личку. Тему пришлось всю удалить.


Аленушка, я в первых рядах, не забывай про меня! Большое спасибо тебе за предыдущие и за "Родину". А почему убрали? 
Девочки, нет ли у кого интересной идеи для показательного мероприятия на 22 июня? Понимаю, что рано, но этот сценарий мне надо сделать конфеткой,  пока есть время - готовлю телегу зимой.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Гурка*, На здоровье! Вообще по ходу событий планирую регулярно его пополнять

----------


## вера денисенко

Всем привет!!! Так хочется с вами поболтать))) если не зайду в нашу дружную флудилку как-то пусто на душе)))) но сегодня времени нет....завтра премьера спектакля "Оскар и Розовая Дама".... о том что и как ...завтра отпишусь....переживаю....на этой сцене мы ещё не показывали свои спектакли....мы с тем директором СДК не общались....так что у нас премьера вдвойне....всех целую)))) до завтра)))) вебинар мне очень понравился)))) только в конце у меня тоже начал глючить комп....я так и не поняла дальше обучение платное и сколько стоить будет?

----------


## Elen2

*Добрый вечер.*



> ну во первых, музыкантов вообще нет, никаких..


Я просто не подумала об этом.Никого обидеть не хотела.




> а электричество не везде будет


Ну на счет этого, везде можно поставить батарейки.




> Девочки, если будут нужны диски "Зв.празд", стучитесь в личку. Тему пришлось всю удалить.(((


А куда выставлять? У меня не много есть.





> .так что у нас премьера вдвойне....всех целую)))) до завтра))))


Удачи, Верочка.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вера денисенко*, 

Верочка, ни пуха ни пера вам!

Девочки, кто-то рассказывал не так давно про эпизод ко дню матери. Не могу найти его. Там говорится о том, что на сцену выходят 3 женщины разных возрастов и на слово "мама" они оборачиваются. Может не очень хорошо описала суть. Но может кто помнит где это - подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Наташкин

Привет девочки вот ещё один БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ вебинар у Екатерины Степановой http://inku.webinar.tw/Stepanova, 13 февраля в 19.00 Москвы

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, посмотрите, просто супер.Море удовольствия.

----------


## Натник

а я завтра еду заказывать костюмы танцевальные, везу эскизы швее..правда денег мало выделили, но мы и этому рады... :Yahoo:

----------


## Рамоновна

> а я завтра еду заказывать костюмы танцевальные, везу эскизы швее..правда денег мало выделили, но мы и этому рады...


А мы шьем все сами, на родительские деньги. Костюмеру-65 лет, по образованию - мастер пошива мужского костюма, но брюки кроить не умеет!!! За каждой строчкой бегает ко мне- так или не так, про эскизы и правильный раскрой молчу. Все сама. Пытылась найти замену- но на такую зарплату согласны прийти только при условии пошива 2-х комплектов костюмов в год. А у нас их-5-6 набегает.

----------


## девушка с севера

> Девочки, посмотрите, просто супер.Море удовольствия.


Супер!!!!!! Здорово!!!!! Вы молодцы!!!!!

----------


## девушка с севера

> Девочки, посмотрите, просто супер.Море удовольствия.


А можно это как то скачать? Хочется показать своему хореографу , может возьмет за идею, а то мы только на цыпочках кружками бегаем

----------


## Elen2

> А можно это как то скачать? Хочется показать своему хореографу , может возьмет за идею, а то мы только на цыпочках кружками бегаем


Конечно можно  перед словом ютуб поставь буквы ss, затем enter , нажми скачать mp4 360
http://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=tGM...0BeEobT1t5ikag
Мне и этот танец очень понравился

----------


## Elen2

Доброе утро.



> Супер!!!!!! Здорово!!!!! Вы молодцы!!!!!


Это не мое , просто нашла на ютубе

----------


## Elen2

С Днем Святого Валентина.

_Желаю счастья в этот день,
 Тепла от всех, кто будет рядом.
 Улыбок светлых на лице
 И солнечных лучей в придачу!_

----------


## Элия Алена

*Elen2*, супер!!!

----------


## Элия Алена

Наташкин
Vlad_belgorod
вера денисенко
Elen2
спасибо за поддержку, дорогие коллеги :Yes4: 
На днях разговаривала со своими коллегами, на работе, просила поддержать меня в выбивании ремонта. Они вроде бы согласились, но при разговоре с директором, когда она стала нервничать, замолчали. Худ рук сказала: "Ну работали же мы как-то раньше" В общем мои доводы их не убедили. Я, конечно, понимаю, что им до пенсии 2-3 года осталось, но чего они боятся непонятно. Уволить она их не уволит, во-первых нет причины, во-вторых работать будет некому. А один, действительно, в поле не воин...
Что интересно, узнала вчера, что в соседнем поселке директор отказалась платить дань и все заработанные средства идут на клуб. Наша директор утверждает, что она с зав отдела культуры друганы...... НО!!! если она отказалась - значит можно???!!!!! 
А еще мне директор предложила: "Ну давай цветочки вырежем и на стены в малом зале наклеим" В общем у меня нет слов!!! Пойду я, наверное, в садик воспитателем работать за 18000, чем здесь за 6000 трепать свои костюмы и нервы. В саду хоть тепло и кормят, буду с детьми в кукольный театр играть :Grin:

----------


## Elen2

> Пойду я, наверное, в садик воспитателем работать за 18000, чем здесь за 6000 трепать свои костюмы и нервы. В саду хоть тепло и кормят, буду с детьми в кукольный театр играть


Здравствуйте. Поверь , там тоже не сладко ,а с родителями   трудно работать. Пальцы у многих веером.

----------


## Элия Алена

*Elen2*, знаю, работала. шучу, конечно, образование у меня не педагогическое. 
А с ДК я увольняюсь. Мне за январь заплатили 3300. выяснилось, что не только мне, нам расчетки не дают, якобы забывают привезти. Оказывается нас лишили за то, что отчет годовой в декабре не вовремя сдали, который должна делать директор. Я не понимаю, при чем тут я. я вообще о нем ничего не знала, я работаю с 3го декабря. Все утренники на мне, реквизит мой, костюм мой, даже посоха нет в ДК, свой несла. 2-го января моего мужа посадили дедом Морозом на конкурс и не заплатили, хотя обещали, потом дали конфет: "денег нет". И чем я провинилась? Обидно. Пришла на работу, чтобы работать, уровень культуры в поселке поднимать :Smile3: , а оно, как выяснилось, никому не надо, ни в ДК, ни в отделе культуры. :Tu:

----------


## Elen2

> И чем я провинилась? Обидно. Пришла на работу, чтобы работать, уровень культуры в поселке поднимать, а оно, как выяснилось, никому не надо, ни в ДК, ни в отделе культуры.


Да, тяжело работать ,когда всем и на все наплевать.
А я продолжаю  борьбу с ленью технички.Она мне вчера перед концертом заявила, что пыль руководители  могут и сами вытереть, окна она мыть не будет ,холодно,а у меня проверка. Пошла я искать более расширенные ДИ для этой капризной дамы, вернее ленивой. в среду и пятницу она на работу не ходит ,у нее молебные дни.Она ИЕГОВА.Силы и терпенье  на исходе. Просто напишу 3 выговора за не выполнение надлежащим образом ее должностных обязанностей и уволю.

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Натник

> и нам постоянно нравоучения читает, но за собой греха не видит.


а то, что лицедейство *некоторые* считают грехом (В средние века актерство считалось бесовским искусством, артистов даже не хоронили на освященной земле кладбищ.), она тоже не знает??? короче, я в шоке....

хотела скрыть текст, не знаю какой буквой...

----------


## Наташкин

> хотела скрыть текст, не знаю какой буквой...


Буквой S

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Натник

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

а за букву - спасибо!!! :Yes4:

----------


## лариса львовна

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


теперь в шоке я...

----------


## ksuh

Девочки, это все просто кошмар, когда читаешь такое, начинаешь ценить то что у тебя есть, всё больше на свою работу не жалуюсь.  :Grin:

----------


## Натник

> когда читаешь такое, начинаешь ценить то что у тебя есть, всё больше на свою работу не жалуюсь.


угу.. :Yes4: а мы не жалуемся, просто делимся наболевшим, ну кто может так остро ощутить нашу боль, как не такой же "больной" культработник (девочки, я в хорошем смысле слова :Tender: )

----------


## Наташкин

> всё больше на свою работу не жалуюсь.


Да, я девочки и не жалуюсь, просто констатирую факты в каких условиях приходиться работать. :Derisive:  Конечно это не смешно, но куда деваться.




> как не такой же "больной" культработник (девочки, я в хорошем смысле слова)


вот, это точно, только "больные" за такую зарплату работают  :Grin:

----------


## лариса львовна

> только "больные" за такую зарплату работают


вот про меня можно сейчас это с уверенностью....ставку худ.рука зажали и зарплату не то что повысили,а урезали...раньше нам за праздничные дни оплачивали и выходной давали,когда надо отгуляешь,а сейчас ...сколько дней отработал,столько и получил...если считать что в среднем в день 250р,то за январь зарплата не велика...за ставку боротся буду...просто так не отдам,характер не тот...и запарилась на работе ,сами знаете какая сейчас пора,да и "больные" работу найдут) позвонила директор из школы помоги с темой афган(день памяти воина-односельчанина) ну как отказать...хотя у них есть свой ДК...и ребятишек кружковцев не кинула) мы с ними к праздникам поделки делаем)

----------


## ksuh

Да я, девочки не про вас говорю, сама хотела пожаловаться, да теперь не буду, всё будет хорошо... :Grin:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки, это все просто кошмар, когда читаешь такое, начинаешь ценить то что у тебя есть, всё больше на свою работу не жалуюсь.


да уж, все познается в сравнении....

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, здравствуйте.У меня такой вопрос возник и стоит серьезно.Кто  у вас выполняет  обязанности работника сцены во время мероприятия,концерта....?Неужели директор должен бегать во время мероприятия за занавесом и выставлять на номера артистов,открывать-закрывать занавес,включать свет?Это же я просто не увижу ни одного концерта или конкурса..... :Blink: Как я потом могу судить о мероприятии .получилось оно или нет,какие недостатки или кого похвалить?

----------


## Наташкин

> Кто у вас выполняет обязанности работника сцены во время мероприятия,концерта....?


Ну, конечно уж не директор. Все кто свободен и не занят, или просим самих участников представления открыть, закрыть, и выключить свет. Но всё это решается на репетициях, т.к. у нас есть и оператор и осветитель, но они сидят в конце зала, а на сцене только артисты. 



> Неужели директор должен бегать во время мероприятия


Лена, как я поняла у вас мало ставок и мало народу, но у вас есть руководители народных коллективов неужто трудно свет выключить.

----------


## Рамоновна

> .Кто  у вас выполняет  обязанности работника сцены во время мероприятия,концерта....?


бывает что и я...



> Неужели директор должен бегать во время мероприятия за занавесом и выставлять на номера артистов,открывать-закрывать занавес,включать свет?


а почему нет? если все остальные заняты?



> Это же я просто не увижу ни одного концерта или конкурса....


НИ ОДНОГО СВОЕГО МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ НЕ ВИДЕЛА ИЗ ЗАЛА!!!
Все руководители-при своих коллективах, звукооператор-на звуке, один методист-на фото, второй-поет в коллективе или ведет. А завхоза поставить на свет чревато...

----------


## Натник

> НИ ОДНОГО СВОЕГО МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ НЕ ВИДЕЛА ИЗ ЗАЛА!!!


я тоже...у нас людей мало - раз и два...так что нам приходится и на свете, и на фото, и за пультом...помогают конечно участники самоделки, но все в основном на себе...



> Как я потом могу судить о мероприятии .получилось оно или нет,какие недостатки или кого похвалить?


люди все расскажут и похвалят и пожурят, если надо..их оценка, самая главная... :Yes4:

----------


## вокся

> люди все расскажут


 Каждый раз говорю себе, что последний раз ведущая, что последний раз отвечаю за выход артистов...  За 6 лет работы в РДК (от кружковика до директора) мероприятие со стороны видела только единожды. На этот  Новый год смогла посмотреть наш мюзикл, т.к. реально оценив свои временные возможности, я поняла, что на репетиции мне ходить некогда.
Люди очень субъективно оценивают. Очень не хватает личной оценки мероприятия...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Рамоновна
*НИ ОДНОГО СВОЕГО МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ НЕ ВИДЕЛА ИЗ ЗАЛА!!!*


Аналогично. Если я даже и нахожусь в зале во время концерта, то отнюдь не смотрю его, а снимаю, фотографирую участников. Благодаря этому у нас большой фото и видеоархив. 


*Elen2*, 

У нас часто занавес открывает мой муж, а потом выходит на сцену и начинает концертную программу.
 Артисты у нас приучены выходить на сцену вовремя и никто ни за кем не бегает. 
Работников у нас немного, поэтому все друг другу помогаем. 

Лена, тебе очень нужно найти взаимопонимание в коллективе, тогда все будет замечательно. На мой взгляд, ты сейчас увлеклась наведением дисциплинарного порядка, это правильно и нужно,я не спорю, но не увлекайся слишком. Не забывай - выплескивая воду, невзначай можно выплеснуть и ребенка.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Не знаю, как у кого, но у нас нет никаких дополнительных средств освещения: это значить что горит свет на сцене,фонари с зала освещают сцену и включаются до начало концерта.Занавес открывается переключателем который находится сбоку занавеса и включает его тот кто свободный,хоть директор,хоть Худ.рук.Мне в основном приходится сидеть за аппаратурой звуковой. Директор у нас поёт в коллективе,участвует в сценках и успевает посмотреть часть концерта в зале. Кино и фото съёмку ведёт кто-нибудь из родственников директора. Ведущий убирает микрофоны в стороны если есть необходимость для танцевального коллектива, но у нас сцена большая и в последнее время микрофоны мы не трогаем. Если надо вынести какой-нибудь реквизит то просим кого-нибудь или своими силами. Перед выходом на сцену вывешиваем сценарий номеров,каждый с ним ознакомляется и знает когда и за кем ему выходить. Дети тоже к этому приучены,заранее подготавливаются. Но пока пришли к этому тоже не мало намучились.
С уважением,Владимир  :Laie 48:

----------


## Наташкин

> включает его тот кто свободный,хоть директор,хоть Худ.рук


В сельских домах культуры так и происходит, т.к мало ставок и специалистов. А в городских ставок больше и специалистов, поэтому директор является только наблюдателем и распорядителем, т.к. есть исполнители. Но всё зависит от человека, если директор творческая душа и есть способности, то конечно он и поёт, и ведёт, и если надо станцует.  :Yes4:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Но всё зависит от человека, если директор творческая душа и есть способности, то конечно он и поёт, и ведёт, и если надо станцует.


всем привет!!!Так рада вас всех видеть))) очень соскучилась,но сил нет после работы добраться до компа))) я сама веду программы,режисирую, если спектакль сижу на музыке,а артисты сами включают свет и выключают,сразу пишу кто за что отвечает и не бегаю не закем все на своих местах)))



> На мой взгляд, ты сейчас увлеклась наведением дисциплинарного порядка, это правильно и нужно,я не спорю, но не увлекайся слишком. Не забывай - выплескивая воду, невзначай можно выплеснуть и ребенка.


Полностью согласна с Аллочкой, наша работа ненормированная,и если идти всем вместе в коллективе,то будет хороший результат...ведь у нас много времни уходит и на написание сценариев,а где их пишешь только дома...поэтому когда у нас идёт напряжённая работа иногда по два мероприятия в день, я если когда есть пробел разрешаю своим прийти на работу по позже если конечно у них нет своих репетиций....а технички работают по своему графику у них ведь специфик5ам дргуая и то они видя как нам бывает не легко тоже помогают украшают зал))) девочки у меня к вам большая просьба...Кто нибудь писал заявку на ГРАНТ? и где можно посмотреть где сейчас принимают работы на грант? буду признательна за помощь)))

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, а куда можно положить песню переделку к 23 февраля?? я у нас только одну тему обнаружила 23+8...туда может положить слова и порезанный для нее минус...: Vishenka_21:

----------


## вера денисенко

> я у нас только одну тему обнаружила 23+8...туда может положить слова и порезанный для нее минус...: Vishenka_21:


думаю да...пусть всё в одном месте будет...а то когда много всего тяжело найти...

----------


## Rodniki

ЧП в школе Если небезразлично мнение учеников и педагогов - присоединяйтесь. Поддержите действительно хорошего человека.
http://www.change.org/ru/петиции/пре...рмония-2
Детская студия Родники является филиалом хоровой школы Дебют. Которая создана не без участия Анатолия Гутмана.

Мы обращаемся к вам с просьбой не допустить незаконное и бесчеловечное увольнение директора Центра Образования №644 "ГАРМОНИЯ"
31 января 2013 года в 16.00 к нам в школу пришла комиссия из Управления образования СЗАО, которая принесла нашему директору Гутману Анатолию Израилевичу приказ о его увольнении без объяснения причин и это накануне 45-летнего юбилея школы, вечера встречи выпускников.
Наш коллектив Центра образования 20 лет успешно работает под руководством Гутмана А.И.. Наш директор принимает в школу всех детей, говоря, что наш Центр образования обучает любых детей. Детский коллектив нашей школы интернационален, все дети дружат между собой, чему очень способствует наш директор.
Гутман А.И. начал свою педагогическую деятельность в 1980 году:
1980-1984 г.г. - заместитель директора по воспитательной работе школы №116, директор школы-интерната № 40;
1984-1991 г.г. - заместитель заведующего Тушинским РОНО, учитель истории и обществоведения школы № 677;
1990-1993 г.г. - Депутат Тушинского районного Совета народных депутатов;
20 августа 1991 года – в рядах защитников Белого Дома, командир отделения, с момента роспуска КПСС – беспартийный;
1993-2013 г.г. - директор школы № 644 (с 2006 года – Центр образования № 644 «Гармония»), учитель истории, обществознания, экономики.
Гутман А.И. является Почетным работником общего среднего образования, Почетным донором Российской Федерации, Почетным жителем Северного Тушина, с 2012 года депутат районного собрания Серного Тушина, имеет 3-х детей и 8-х внуков.
Благодаря нашему директору, в стенах школы № 644 была сформирована Хоровая школа «Дебют», которая в настоящее время выделилась в самостоятельное учреждение дополнительного образования и занимает одно из первых мест в рейтинге мировых детских хоров.
Каждый год среди выпускников нашей школы есть медалисты, выпускники благополучно сдают ЕГЭ, не было ни одного случая неполучения аттестата.
Благодаря атмосфере, которую смог создать в нашем педагогическом коллективе директор, многие выпускники нашей школы, окончившие педагогические ВУЗы, приходят работать в свою родную школу. На данный момент в педагогическом коллективе 19 таких педагогов!
О нашей школе и нашем директоре неоднократно публиковались статьи в местной газете «Северо-Запад», по местному телевидению показывали репортажи. Совсем недавно о нашей школе писалось в районной газете Северо-Запад.
В нашей школе, благодаря директору Гутману Анатолию Израилевичу создан военно патриотический музей "Возвращенные из небытия" , на базе нашего музея действует поисковый отряд "Высота". За время существования поискового отряда "Высота" было поднято из земли более 1700 бойцов красной армии. В 2012 году, 96 бойцов, из них по 6 бойцам, ребята установили личность солдат.Гутман Анатолий Израилевич имеет свое мнение, аргументированно может отстоять свою позицию по тому или иному вопросу.
В общении с детьми и подчиненными, в решении сложных проблем Гутман А.И. всегда руководствуется принципами гуманности, справедливости и человечности. Наш директор пользуется уважением среди подчиненных, учащихся и родителей.Наш коллектив не хочет лишаться такого руководителя. Мы считаем, что решение об увольнении нашего директора не обосновано и принято без учета мнения коллектива сотрудников. В настоящее время родителей , учеников, сотрудников Центра Образования мучает лишь один вопрос. За что? Как можно без объяснения уволить человека отдавшего душу и сердце своей работе, годами принося пользу нашей родной школе №644.
Что можно объяснить ребенку и родителю, после такого бесчеловечного поступка. Через 2 месяца у выпускников "Последний звонок" "Выпускной бал" и они хотят , что бы им вручал аттестаты их директор Гутман.А.И.
Собраны подписи всех учителей Центра Образования №644 "Гармония", подписи бывших выпускников, родители выражают свое негодование и недовольство по данному вопросу.
Коллектив ГБОУ ЦО №644 "Гармония" надеется, что справедливость восторжествует, и Окружное Управление Образования Северо Западного округа в лице Анисина А.А пересмотрит свое бесчеловечное решение.

Кому:
Президенту РФ Путину Владимиру Владимировичу, ГБОУ ЦО №644 "Гармония"

----------


## Mazaykina

*Rodniki*, 
Жень, я подписалась и высказалась. Считаю благим делом *поддержать* ЛИЧНОСТЬ.
Думаю, что справедливость восторжествует!

----------


## Наташкин

> перед фестивалем


У нас тоже с района приезжают, кто в чём. Всегда этому внимание уделяется и говорится, но всё -же бывают косяки. Наверное всё-таки мы плохо работаем, раз не можем донести до них культуру сцены. А бывают такие случаи, что и одеть нечего, в чем на улице ходят в том и на сцену.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Наташкин*, 
Я в отчетах выставила фотографии с фестиваля. 
А насчет одежды ты права - это катастрофическая проблема. Репетируем-репетируем, а как на сцену идти - не в чем. И начинаем ворошить все что есть более-менее приличное. Девчонки одевают свои лучшие платья, а они зачастую не соответствуют песне. И ничего не поделаешь..

----------


## TUDASHA

> У нас тоже с района приезжают, кто в чём.


А у нас в районе проблема с обувью решилась благодаря 450-летию вхождения республики в состав России. Тогда всем артистам, участвующим в разводках на стадионе за счет республиканского бюджета шили костюмы, а мы заказывали обувь танцевальную и теперь в пользовании имеется 100 пар. Зато на костюмах сэкономили, а те что сшили не очень универсальны и используются редко (((

----------


## Elen2

> Elen2,  вера денисенко, я тоже с вами радуюсь, молодцы!


*Спасибо , Наташенька.* :Tender: [IMG]http://s17.******info/eecbdf09ea9b55a405b113567600094c.gif[/IMG]




> .одна нищета кругом даже сцену оформлять нечем...ещё она у нас очень большая....


Девочки, а я растерялась, все, что годами стояло в клубе у меня пошло в ход ,а дальше что делать? Д*ерево уходит ,его нужно списывать?* Ткани,сделала маленький задник,просто показать проверяюим? У нас конкретно  о КРУ заговорили.Подскажите ,пожалуйста.
** Я так удивилась ,что у нее саморезы в коробочке 253 штуки,резетки(а по стенам нет),провода.......у меня все это уже на стенах и в деле.*Спасайте меня, незнайку,пожалуйста.*

----------


## Elen2

> а мы провели фестиваль военно-патриотической песни. Общепоселенческий. Впервые. Очень сильно волновались - сил отдано было много его подготовке,


Замечательно.Молодцы.
Поделитесь словами песни и  минусом.Заранее благодарна.




> Леди N, меня заинтересовал этот фестиваль, если есть положение, можно посмотреть.


С удовольствием бы почитала ,а если можно ,посмотрела бы ...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Elen2*, 



> Дерево уходит ,его нужно списывать? Ткани,сделала маленький задник,просто показать проверяюим? У нас конкретно о КРУ заговорили.Подскажите ,пожалуйста.
> Я так удивилась ,что у нее саморезы в коробочке 253 штуки,резетки(а по стенам нет),провода.......у меня все это уже на стенах и в деле.


Леночка,тебе нужно писать Акты установки. Сейчас поищу у себя.

----------


## Elen2

> Леночка,тебе нужно писать Акты установки. Сейчас поищу у себя


Аллочка,спасибо.Приду домой и все получу.Пока я на работе.

----------


## Леди N

С удовольствием бы почитала ,а если можно ,посмотрела бы ...[/QUOTE]

Девочки, положения в соседнем разделе. Тема, открытая Алексеем Ф так и называется Положения и тд.- чуть выше я выложила ссылочку.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я так удивилась ,что у нее саморезы в коробочке 253 штуки,резетки(а по стенам нет),провода.......у меня все это уже на стенах и в деле


 у меня была такая же история....сейчас все ручки,замки,шпингалеты,лампочки всё вкрутили.прибили у становили.... саморезы,лампочки я актом списала...

----------


## вера денисенко

> тебе нужно писать Акты установки. Сейчас поищу у себя.


мне тоже если можно))) Аллочка,буду очень благодарна)))) Я когда смотрю на твою аву,так хочу на азовское море...кто бы знал...эх....но с такой зарплатой....трудно мечтать о море...

----------


## вера денисенко

> всем привет!Девчонки, я к вам в гости из раздела ведущих, решила и к вам обратиться за помощью, если вы не против)


Алинчик,мы тебе очень и очень рады!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

У нас тоже сегодня прошёл фестиваль военно-патриотической песни " Песни,опалённые войной!" принимали участие с 4 класса по 11 класс!! Так здорово всё прошло))))

----------


## Наташкин

> принимали участие с 4 класса по 11 класс!! Так здорово всё прошло))))


Молодец Вера, сразу видно что ты в плотную со школой работаешь.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Я когда смотрю на твою аву,так хочу на азовское море...


Вера, с удовольствием бы встретилась с тобой. А фото сделано в Таганроге ))) На Азовском море)))

Акты отправила тебе на почту

----------


## Рамоновна

НАЙДИТЕ ВРЕМЯ!!!
ПРОЧТИТЕ!!!
ДАВНО НЕ ВСТРЕЧАЛА ТАКИХ СИЛЬНЫХ СЛОВ.....

http://ruskline.ru/opp/2014/05/6/slu...koe_molchanie/

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*, Ирина Викторовна проверьте ссылку, не могу зайти

----------


## Ivica

> не могу зайти


 Наташ, открывается нормально! Это что-то у тебя видимо...

----------


## Рамоновна

Вдруг еще у кого-то не сработает

*Слушайте русское молчание*

Роман  Носиков


Мир переполнен призывами к России. Мир призывает русских и их президента повлиять на «пророссийских сепаратистов» на Юго-Востоке Украины. Международное сообщество, российская интеллигенция, украинский медиакласс задыхаются от крика, которым напоминают нам о нашем миролюбии, о непротивлении злу, о Льве Толстом и Махатме Ганди.

 - Мир! Мир! Мир! Милосердие!

Вот что слышим мы круглыми сутками.

И одновременно с этими призывами, из тех же самых ртов в нас летят угрозы:

 - Санкции! С голода сдохнете! В пещеры вас загоним! В бараки! Всё отнимем, всё отберём, всех купим, заставим! Засудим!

Что же раздаётся в ответ? Что слышат наши визави от русского президента? Что они слышат от нашего народа?

Молчание.

На мир опустилось тяжёлое, невыносимое, как предгрозовая тишина, русское молчание.

Отлились и высохли женские слёзы. Разгладились только что искажённые от омерзения и гнева лица мужчин.

Тишина. На мир опустилась священная русская тишина, на фоне которой все выкрики, все призывы, все махания транспарантами, зигхайли, «смерть ворогам» и «слава Украине», требования выглядят особенно жалко и неуместно - словно пьяные требования «Мурку!» в консерватории перед началом исполнения второго концерта для фортепьяно с оркестром Рахманинова.

Время этой музыки прошло. Не будет ни рэпа, ни блюза, ни рок-н-ролла. Они уже неуместны.

Сейчас в мире загремит русская симфония.

Но пока... пока ещё первые ноты не пронзили огромное сердце человечества - в мире наступает тишина. Так решила русская душа, и никакая сила на свете не в состоянии запретить наступить этой тишине. И хрипнут лужёные глотки, давятся заготовленными и выученными словами опытные ораторы.

Тишина идёт.

Тишина, огромная и могучая, как медведь, наступает, наваливается на земной шар, душит в железных объятиях.

Они ещё пытаются кричать, чтобы не дать себе поверить в то, что неизбежное уже происходит, не дать ужасу опуститься из осознавшего всё разума в сердце и заморозить его. Но крики всё более похожи на писк.

Так решила русская душа, и в который уже раз за человеческую историю Бог с ней согласен.

А если Бог с нами, то кто против?

Почему русские молчат?! Почему их президент молчит? Почему они не отвечают?

Всё больше и больше страха в этих вопросах.

Всё больше и больше понимания правильного ответа на них.

России больше не с кем разговаривать на этой планете. У России нет достойных собеседников. У России нет предмета, который стоит с кем-либо обсуждать.

Россия молчит. Россия ужасна в своём молчании.

Страшен этот молчаливый, всё понимающий, пронзающий насквозь, не оставляющий места ни для какого лицемерия, не позволяющий закрыть от себя ни одну, хоть самую хорошо обдуманную подлость, ни одно предательство, как бы ни было оно завёрнуто в пелены оправданий, ни одно преступление, взгляд.

Где? Где же они раньше могли видеть этот жуткий взгляд?

Ах, да... Русские иконы.

Так смотрит русский Бог.

Русский Бог. Бог - русский?

Да. Сегодня Бог - русский!

И всё Небесное Воинство сейчас - русское. И Святой Георгий сменил копьё на РПГ-7.

Это взгляд России. Это взгляд Бога.

...Страшно русское молчание. Потому что это приговор.

В этой опускающейся на мир тишине больше нет возможности за отвлекающим шумом прятать от себя правду о себе.

Россия молчит. И в этом молчании они лихорадочно пытаются вспомнить, что там говорили их великие о России? «Россия - это загадка, упакованная в тайну, спрятанную в непостижимость». Так, кажется?

И понимают ответ: просто Россия - это Бог.

А если Россия это Бог, то «Мне отмщение и Аз воздам» - это про неё. Она воздаст.

Вот-вот прозвучат во вселенной первые ноты новой русской симфонии. Она сорвёт все маски, она проветрит и обновит весь мир - душа за душой. Она не оставит ничего затхлым и старым. Она сотворит всё новое. Она прогремит как гроза, она пронесётся по миру как буря, она потрясёт незыблемое и развеет в пыль то, что казалось вечным.

А пока - на мир пришла русская тишина.

Слушайте тишину.

----------


## лия лика

Рамоновна, с огромным уважением к вам отношусь, но позволю себе вступить в небольшую полемику по поводу этой статьи. Очень сильно написано, мощно, красиво, поэтично, но идеи о том, что русский народ, Россия особенная и лишь с ней Бог, опасна. Вспомним историю 20 века, идея об особой миссии нации, возвеличивающая  народ над остальными,  ни к чему хорошему не приводят. Думаю, нужно всегда  идеи подвергать сомнению. Все народы  одинаково особенные перед лицом Бога. И самая главная миссия любого народа, нации, страны  МИРОТВОРЧЕСКАЯ.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Лиана Чантурия*, 

цитирую себя же




> НАЙДИТЕ ВРЕМЯ!!!
> ПРОЧТИТЕ!!!
> ДАВНО НЕ ВСТРЕЧАЛА ТАКИХ СИЛЬНЫХ СЛОВ.....


*НИ СЛОВА*  - про мои идеологические пристрастия и призывы. 

Полемику по поводу Россия-БОГ мне кажется, стоит адресовать автору. 
К слову, эту статью вчера по ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОМУ телеканалу Россия-24 читал Никита Михалков, и в интернете она - в свободном доступе. Если оскорбила Ваши национальные чувства- приношу извинения.

----------


## лия лика

> Если оскорбила Ваши национальные чувства- приношу извинения.


Нисколько не задели, потому как я "дитя" советского смешанного брака)) и во мне сильные русские корни. Люблю Россию и считаю своей Родиной в равной степени, как и Грузию. 
Рамоновна, согласитесь, сейчас идет волна патриотизма, и - это здорово! Мы стали больше гордиться  своей страной, ее достижениями, победами.
 Нам необходимо воспитывать патриотические чувства у подрастающего поколения в семье. школах, детских садах. культурных учреждениях и т.д. Только вот нужно четко понимать, что такое *патриотизм* и видеть, где его подменяют совершенно другими понятиями, а самое главное не допускать эту подмену.

----------

